# The NEW chicagoland and nw indy 12-13



## R&R Yard Design

Since the other thread is getting outdated, let's get this one off on the right track. 



When's the next meet and greet. Lol.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sweet. Im checking in.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh crap I was 2nd to your 1st post last season and look how the season went.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

OK, good Sully made 2nd


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Im here as well and new D&B is opening in Oct


----------



## 01PStroke




----------



## dieselss

Thx for the nwi part. Gives me a warm and fuzzy


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Warm and fuzzy Jeff how about just shaving


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. I do. Just not wear you can see it


----------



## 01PStroke

Wait shouldn't it be 12-13!?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1484855 said:


> Wait shouldn't it be 12-13!?


U must be new, we like to skip years ....... Opsssss


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope this way it can run all year and not have to change


----------



## R&R Yard Design

That's right this one will last use two years.


----------



## 01PStroke

Haha good call


----------



## road2damascus

Checking in


----------



## dieselss

Ya, 01. Were just stupid plow drivers that can't tell time,,,or years


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thats why it was made simple for simple minds.....


----------



## dieselss

Thank GOD. Simple for a change


----------



## road2damascus

Ummmm I don't understand


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok hows this ©#2_%())%©#2*9/_€$4$$#€);=*+#))
Is that any better road...????


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1484878 said:


> Ok hows this ©#2_%())%©#2*9/_€$4$$#€);=*+#))
> Is that any better road...????


Yes it is, but I can't believe you didn't get banned for saying such things on an open forum!
:laughing:


----------



## brianbrich1

Is there Snow coming?


----------



## dieselss

Remembwr road. Simple is better. Simple is all we know. C'mon all we do is drive around in parking lots following windrows. And were all hillbillies for crying out loud. Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey road shhhhj our little secret......lol as far as snow Brian yeah as soon as pat gets back???


----------



## dieselss

Man,,you'd think it was winter time the way the forum is blowing up now


----------



## 01PStroke

I guess we're all just excited for this winter!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not excited yet. Still in full summer mode. But starting to get going a bit towards winter


----------



## R&R Yard Design

And singing red solo cup when plowing.


----------



## Mike_PS

ok, I updated it so it is 12-13 now


----------



## the new boss 92

checking in!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thank you Mr Donovan,welcome to the new one.
Oh ya Red Solo Cup,I fill you up when we're out plowing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Michael J. Donovan;1484894 said:


> ok, I updated it so it is 12-13 now


thank you.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, thanks. Russ is illiterate. He was also raised in a barn.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1484953 said:


> Yeah, thanks. Russ is illiterate. He was also raised in a barn.


Yep and he lives right down the block from you and push.where do you tbink push gets the apple for the pie........?


----------



## GMC99

I know there are a few well and septic guys here, I need a well pump replaced in Lombard.... The house has city water, but the homeowner (my boss), wants to get the well up and going again to fill his pool, and for lawn purposes.... I know the city frowns upon this, and it isnt "politically" correct to do it.... But the homeowner, is willing to pay cash to get it done, just need the pump removed and replaced..... Any Takers??? My boss is a VERY wealthy person and will take care of whoever does it $$$$

- I have already checked to make sure bentonite sp?, was not poured into the well when city water was installed, dropped around 250 feet of string and did not find bottom, but got into water about 200 feet down....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Got a few questions. It may not be that easy. Pm me and I'll get u my email or cell number. 

Has he ever thought about an underground rain water harvesting system?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Ross gmc99 pm me your number please I got a new phone and.your number never came back thru my gmail


----------



## GMC99

SullivanSeptic;1485227 said:


> Got a few questions. It may not be that easy. Pm me and I'll get u my email or cell number.
> 
> Has he ever thought about an underground rain water harvesting system?


PM sent...... Thanks


----------



## snowish10

Any ideas for mounting mudflaps on my 2001 f350????? Can't wait for snow!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Snow,,,,dually. Single rear tire. Flatbed ?


----------



## snowish10

Single rear tire and a regular truck bed.


----------



## road2damascus

Prepare to laugh:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice Road . Wish it was snowin now.Not sure who that driver reminds me of .????


----------



## road2damascus

No snow in the forecast quite yet but here is something to tide you over:
http://www.gamegecko.com/game/462/snow-storm


----------



## buildinon

Well we did lose 1 hillbilly over the weekend...Capt. Duct Tape has moved to North Dakota over the weekend to work the oilfields. Seems he is doing beteer up there already. Got a job within an hour of arriving there. Things will seem a little queit round' here without him this winter...but here's to him


----------



## 01PStroke

Here here! Good for him!


----------



## buildinon

This video starts out a lil' slow...but wow that is moving some serious drifts...I remember after the blizzard of 2011 coming home and getting off of 94 onto Lake-Cook Rd and seeing that what is normally a 3 lane each direction road only being 1 to 1 1 1/2 each way for a few days and 7-15 foot high drifts from them plowing. It was insane. Got picks some where. And that was 4-5 days after the storm.


----------



## Mark13

... Hello..... Helloooo.........................Sure is a big place in here..


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

what did I hear some one say SNOW??????:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

road2damascus;1485437 said:


> Prepare to laugh:


yeah very funny....:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

We got 2 Osh-Kosh like that in my IDOT YARD.There refered as BigFoot each has 5ft tall 10 ft wide each Vee wing with 2 8ft outer wings
cat power


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well hello nick welcome long time


----------



## GMC99

Got a new job, and truck... Getting out of plowing... Selling my truck

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=137330


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Smart man ^


----------



## buildinon

So decided to send a message to my buddy at NOAA the other daya sking what he thinks about this winter and the snow conditions for it, This is what he said and sent me a link to...

It's looking like a weak to possibly moderate El Nino this winter which typically means above average temps and below average snowfall, though obviously the chances of anything as warm and snowless as last winter are REALLY LOW. Having said, I put almost no faith in long range outlooks, we have so little skill in that (as was demonstrated last winter). I'm assuming you've seen the official NOAA seasonal outlook page before?

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/produc...ason/13_seasonal_outlooks/color/churchill.php

Looks like they agree that there is a higher than average percentage chance of above average temps and higher than normal chance of below avg precip.

So I am not sure if I am reading it right from the coloring and the lettering but we are not looking good at all...so I may just head south for the winter and go back to St. Thomas as it was nice being there last December on my honeymoon with my toes in sand and face in the sun in thw so called "winter"...lol...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I said it months ago, and I'll say it again, it is going to be ANOTHER BAD YEAR. No doubt about it.


----------



## brianbrich1

Ron i hope your watching ch 5 weather right now!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I noticed she.pointed to newlenox and said she was getting hot and lookin to give out some of her special apple pie...


----------



## brianbrich1

Hot in red i tell ya


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No I wasn't but I've seen her all week. She is amazing!


----------



## road2damascus

Got to scroll down a little to get the good stuff but here is some interesting reading on the 2012-2013 predictions. Claiming above average temps but 41.3 inches of snow.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=27&topicid=5645&Itemid=179


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh dont get to excited road.probably goin to be all rain....uhmmmm


----------



## GMC99

Im quitting plowing.... Trust me it will snow


----------



## buildinon

GMC99 you may be the only one of us that is gettin' smart and leaving it all behind...lol...btw what are you venturing into now that you have decided to leave the snowless biz?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thats why snow is just an extra for me. Its so unpredictable. Both the weather and the customers. I can't trust the winter to pay the bills. My summer work pays everything and i get to use it in winter as an extra bonus.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I should back on the road soon......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1485985 said:


> Thats why snow is just an extra for me. Its so unpredictable. Both the weather and the customers. I can't trust the winter to pay the bills. My summer work pays everything and i get to use it in winter as an extra bonus.


Almost the same here, except work March thru November to spent money on plow toys......well that's what the old lady says.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1485854 said:


> Got to scroll down a little to get the good stuff but here is some interesting reading on the 2012-2013 predictions. Claiming above average temps but 41.3 inches of snow.
> 
> Im feeling good about this season
> 
> http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/index.php?option=com_community&view=groups&task=viewdiscussion&groupid=27&topicid=5645&Itemid=179





Pushin 2 Please;1485800 said:


> I said it months ago, and I'll say it again, it is going to be ANOTHER BAD YEAR. No doubt about it.


P2P....we'll have that coffee soon



Pushin 2 Please;1485810 said:


> No I wasn't but I've seen her all week. She is amazing!


well your right once in a while......just busting on ya


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1485455 said:


> No snow in the forecast quite yet but here is something to tide you over:
> http://www.gamegecko.com/game/462/snow-storm


i like this one

http://www.agame.com/game/snow-plow.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1484885 said:


> Man,,you'd think it was winter time the way the forum is blowing up now


Im trying tonight


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1485856 said:


> Oh dont get to excited road.probably goin to be all rain....uhmmmm


Not excited. Just reading. I am not going to get caught up in the hype like I did last preseason. I am going to wait for the night before for my predictions Thumbs Up


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1485990 said:


> i like this one
> 
> http://www.agame.com/game/snow-plow.html


Thanks Pat. Level eleven no points. Dang shopping carts!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1485632 said:


> Well hello nick welcome long time


yeah I have been busy lookin for a job should log on more but I dont


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1485987 said:


> Well I should back on the road soon......


Wll see ya back for EK's Boat show


----------



## buildinon

I don't "depend" on just the snow for income but it does help pay for new toys and my fishing addiction This year has panned out alot better than expected construction wise, other than still finishing up the remodel of my own house (a job that seems it will never end) I have done a 5 decks, 1 basement (have 1 that I am still waiting for Lake County to finalize the permits on so we can begin the buildout on don't worry metallihockey88 haven't forgot about using you guys on the job for that one) did a few tile jobs and some other small stuff. So all and all remodeling is definetly on the rise in my opinion, as I have been subbing alot of it out and just taking a top cut. I starting to like working as a gc rather than just busting my hump as I used to do. But the basement project that I have coming up I will be doing alot of the work as it is a personal freind, so gotta use the ole' hammer and saws agian myself...cuts into my fishin' time:yow!:


----------



## buildinon

Hmm...how many of could get in trouble for this? I now know that I am techniclly in violation of this as my HOA does not allow vehicles at home to have commercial lettering on them. So that leaves me in a real jam...

(625 ILCS 5/12-712) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-712) 
Sec. 12-712. Construction equipment to display company name. 
(a) Construction equipment that is capable of being self propelled or any construction equipment capable of being towed shall display on the side of the equipment the name of the company for which it is employed. The name shall be in letters at least 2 inches tall and one-half inch wide. This Section shall not apply to any motor vehicle upon which is affixed the insignia required under Section 18c-4701 of the Illinois Commercial Transportation Law. 
(b) Any person convicted of violating this Section shall be guilty of a petty offense and subject to a fine not to exceed $100. 
(Source: P.A. 87-1160; 88-45.)

(625 ILCS 5/12-713) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-713) 
Sec. 12-713. Commercial trucks used by construction contractors or subcontractors to display company name. 
(a) Every second division vehicle operating commercially in this State that is used by a construction contractor or subcontractor shall display on the side of the vehicle or its trailer the name of the company for which it is employed. The name shall be in letters at least 2 inches tall and one-half inch wide. This Section shall not apply to any motor vehicle upon which is affixed the insignia required under Section 18c-4701 of the Illinois Commercial Transportation Law. 
(b) Any person convicted of violating this Section shall be guilty of a petty offense and subject to a fine of not less than $500. 
(Source: P.A. 96-1179, eff. 1-1-11.)

http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilc...pterID=49&SeqStart=127100000&SeqEnd=138300000


----------



## road2damascus

I have a friend in Mundelien that has been ticketed for lettering on his truck. His own neighbor called in on him. He also mentioned some rule about having more than one plow in your driveway


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1485989 said:


> P2P....we'll have that coffee soon
> 
> well your right once in a while......just busting on ya


Coffee? See you at our meeting place!

As far as our channel 5 girl, you can bust on me as much as you want. That's what she said!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

buildinon;1486034 said:


> Hmm...how many of could get in trouble for this? I now know that I am techniclly in violation of this as my HOA does not allow vehicles at home to have commercial lettering on them. So that leaves me in a real jam...
> 
> (625 ILCS 5/12-712) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-712)
> Sec. 12-712. Construction equipment to display company name.
> (a) Construction equipment that is capable of being self propelled or any construction equipment capable of being towed shall display on the side of the equipment the name of the company for which it is employed. The name shall be in letters at least 2 inches tall and one-half inch wide. This Section shall not apply to any motor vehicle upon which is affixed the insignia required under Section 18c-4701 of the Illinois Commercial Transportation Law.
> (b) Any person convicted of violating this Section shall be guilty of a petty offense and subject to a fine not to exceed $100.
> (Source: P.A. 87-1160; 88-45.)
> 
> (625 ILCS 5/12-713) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-713)
> Sec. 12-713. Commercial trucks used by construction contractors or subcontractors to display company name.
> (a) Every second division vehicle operating commercially in this State that is used by a construction contractor or subcontractor shall display on the side of the vehicle or its trailer the name of the company for which it is employed. The name shall be in letters at least 2 inches tall and one-half inch wide. This Section shall not apply to any motor vehicle upon which is affixed the insignia required under Section 18c-4701 of the Illinois Commercial Transportation Law.
> (b) Any person convicted of violating this Section shall be guilty of a petty offense and subject to a fine of not less than $500.
> (Source: P.A. 96-1179, eff. 1-1-11.)
> 
> http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilc...pterID=49&SeqStart=127100000&SeqEnd=138300000


But is that just for construction vehicles? Are plow vehicles or just a company owned vehicle that doesnt do construction covered under that?


----------



## brianbrich1

I would say any vehicle for commercial work ( generating revenue) would fall into this


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

road2damascus;1486035 said:


> I have a friend in Mundelien that has been ticketed for lettering on his truck. His own neighbor called in on him. He also mentioned some rule about having more than one plow in your driveway


that would be a neighbor i would let my dog or me poop on his grass...
:laughing: or in his car


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1486067 said:


> But is that just for construction vehicles? Are plow vehicles or just a company owned vehicle that doesnt do construction covered under that?


I like to construct snow piles


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1486042 said:


> Coffee? See you at our meeting place!
> 
> As far as our channel 5 girl, you can bust on me as much as you want. That's what she said!


She is fine, can't remember what she says tho


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Man must auck livin in your area


----------



## buildinon

I am not sure how the law actully defines but I am going to ask someone for sure. 

But my HOA has rules outlining:

1) no snow plows (which I have gotten in trouble for as I didn't know about this rule until after the fact)
2) no commercial lettering on resideces vehicles 

So that leaves me in a jam, we can't have trailers, boats, anything tha won't fit in our garages here and most of us have a 1 car garage...some have a 2 car garage in our subdivision as it is higher end town homes, but they are really pricks I mean strick here...lol...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Buildion

since the lose of my house 2 1/2 years.
The wife and I hae ben looking at houses again .but just not sure if we need all the space as far as having a house vs's a Townhouse or even Condo just as long a it has an elevator.Any way one thing I will always remeber a Lady realestate agent told the wife and I. owening a home is great any type is awsome BUT IF YOU ARE CONSIDERING A CONDO OR TOWNHOUSE.REMEMBER ONE THING,SHE SAID THIS 
IF YOU AND YOUR WIFE DONT LIKE LISTENING TO RULES ON ALOT OF WHAT IS YOURS SO TO SPEAK THEN YOU KINDA HAVE NO BUSINESS CONSIDERING ONE OF THESE TYPES OF DWELLINGS

So since then we now only look at house for the most part,plus I remember a while back in our neck of the woods right around this time of year.I guy in a townhouse developement had a flag on his garage door of his favorite football team on it and was told to remove it because it broke one of the rules of the HOA no what I say BS but anyway the guy had to remove it or get throwin out of his own house by the ASSOCIATION for breakin this so called rule..,Pretty sad when you go out and purchase a place such as yours and have to listen to this.

But on the same token if I remember correctly the town I grew up in as of about maybe 10yrs ago you could not park a work truck / van with or with out advertisement /lettering
so thinking about it I guess it can realy happen anywhere.

Good luck in your Endevores


----------



## buildinon

I didn't know I was breaking the no plow rule as it turned out that page was completly missing from our HOA rules packet when we compared our packet that we were issued to the one that they had at the board meeting...so they gave me a break after they tried to tow my truck and I snapped on them:yow!:

But I will never live where there is an HOA agian or in another townhouse!!!

Alot of town's now have rules about plows, boats, campers, and what not. I know that when I lived in New Lenox I got a ticket for having my race car trailer in my drive way, had to go to court for it and turned out they had a village ordiance saying that it had to be behind a privacy fence on a concrete / paved pad or in a garage (or some crap like that) cost me x-amount of money...

In Flossmoor you can't even park a Pick-up in your own drive-way at your own house, has to be in the garage if there over night. Same with work vans. I know this b/c I grew up in Homewood.

Those are just a few examples, I can go on and on of places with rules like these, you really gotta check into each town now a days...alot of sub-divisions or towns for that matter won't ven let build a storage shed...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

buildinon;1486167 said:


> I didn't know I was breaking the no plow rule as it turned out that page was completly missing from our HOA rules packet when we compared our packet that we were issued to the one that they had at the board meeting...so they gave me a break after they tried to tow my truck and I snapped on them:yow!:
> 
> But I will never live where there is an HOA agian or in another townhouse!!!
> 
> Alot of town's now have rules about plows, boats, campers, and what not. I know that when I lived in New Lenox I got a ticket for having my race car trailer in my drive way, had to go to court for it and turned out they had a village ordiance saying that it had to be behind a privacy fence on a concrete / paved pad or in a garage (or some crap like that) cost me x-amount of money...
> 
> In Flossmoor you can't even park a Pick-up in your own drive-way at your own house, has to be in the garage if there over night. Same with work vans. I know this b/c I grew up in Homewood.
> 
> Those are just a few examples, I can go on and on of places with rules like these, you really gotta check into each town now a days...alot of sub-divisions or towns for that matter won't ven let build a storage shed...


and this is why I'm looking to buy in unincorporated will county.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Absolutely nick I agree unicorporayed anywhere is better than corrupt corporated place


----------



## road2damascus

Reliable Snow and Ice;1486076 said:


> that would be a neighbor i would let my dog or me poop on his grass...
> :laughing: or in his car


When the Blizzard hit, he drove a loader from a near by job, and opened up his lane/caldesac and several of the homes. Needless to say, his neighbor didn't get dug out for a while


----------



## road2damascus

Reliable Snow and Ice;1486192 said:


> and this is why I'm looking to buy in unincorporated will county.





DIRISHMAN;1486211 said:


> Absolutely nick I agree unicorporayed anywhere is better than corrupt corporated place


I lived in an unincorporated area once. Got the cops called on me once by neighbors. Neither of the bordering town police would come so the county police had to handle it.....they didn't come out. Just a phone call. This had nothing to do with lettering on a truck or snow plowing but it did involve a truck, lots of snow and a golf course


----------



## buildinon

"truck, lots of snow and a golf course"...Hmmmmmmmm...was somebody maybe out there maybe doing some doughnuts after having a few :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Now who be doin powdered sugar doughnuts on a golf coarse?????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

With the word if doughnuts mentioned ....hmmmmm...sound like hambrick


----------



## road2damascus

buildinon;1486257 said:


> "truck, lots of snow and a golf course"...Hmmmmmmmm...was somebody maybe out there maybe doing some doughnuts after having a few :laughing:


No doughnuts. No damage. Nothing illegal. But was lots of fun Thumbs Up


----------



## buildinon

"No doughnuts" "No Damage" "Nothing Illegal" "BUT was lots of fun"...hmmm let me break this down and read it agian...

No doughnuts....No Damage....Nothing Illegal....But was lots of fun....ok ok I re-read it 4 times and no matter what I still am scrtaching my head, maybe it's just my dumb hillbilly ways but I need on this one

And what kind of plow jockey are you if there are no doughnuts happening some where on your route or on your adventure and nothing illegal going on while out on such an adventure


----------



## the new boss 92

i will say living in unincorparated is the bomb, in the summer i get to just throw stuff everywere and leave it for weeks and not clean it up( hilbilly household). in the winter (i have a 3 car garage) i have a skidder, 4 plows and salters with my trailer in my driveway. i cut the grass when i want no regulations. i park my truck in the front yard whenever i want and leave it there, i blow **** up all the time, we have raging pallet fires with like 15-20 foot flames and drink beer with the radio blasting. It only gets better than that. if i was incorparated i would either be in jail or getting fined every 15 minuets because the neighbors would **** there pants.


----------



## road2damascus

buildinon;1486350 said:


> "No doughnuts" "No Damage" "Nothing Illegal" "BUT was lots of fun"...hmmm let me break this down and read it agian...
> 
> No doughnuts....No Damage....Nothing Illegal....But was lots of fun....ok ok I re-read it 4 times and no matter what I still am scrtaching my head, maybe it's just my dumb hillbilly ways but I need on this one
> 
> And what kind of plow jockey are you if there are no doughnuts happening some where on your route or on your adventure and nothing illegal going on while out on such an adventure


It was on private property and unincorporated. I was an employee of the property and lived on site. The well/pump was in a house in the middle of the golf course. I needed to check it on a cold cold winter night. It was always fun ramming into drifts and launching off hills. Doughnuts would damage the turf. A beer or two never damaged a thing


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hey can anyone recommend a good accountant around the New Lenox area. Mine sucks and I gotta find someone else.. Let me know thanks.

Mike


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1486383 said:


> Hey can anyone recommend a good accountant around the New Lenox area. Mine sucks and I gotta find someone else.. Let me know thanks.
> 
> Mike


Have ya checked out the local Donkin Doughnuts


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1486211 said:


> Absolutely nick I agree unicorporayed anywhere is better than corrupt corporated place


oh that are the bomb but if i cant find a full time job here soon I'm going to be stuck where i'm at now. in a rental house with no garage


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Hambrick & Co.;1486383 said:


> Hey can anyone recommend a good accountant around the New Lenox area. Mine sucks and I gotta find someone else.. Let me know thanks.
> 
> Mike


I say try quicken and save your money


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Reliable Snow and Ice;1486398 said:


> I say try quicken and save your money


I have to do all the employee stuff for the business and I have no clue what I am doing with that. Easier to farm it out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1486417 said:


> I have to do all the employee stuff for the business and I have no clue what I am doing with that. Easier to farm it out.


Give your money to me, I can count......

I hope everyone has their flood boots ready, ur going to need them soon


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I was looking at that Pat. What is ever left over from that hurricane is going to hit here or somewhere close here. That fine, let it rain on the weekends. Not the weekdays.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well Pat look at this way at least youll be close to homefor any clean up Unless you got south to FLORIDA???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1486383 said:


> Hey can anyone recommend a good accountant around the New Lenox area. Mine sucks and I gotta find someone else.. Let me know thanks.
> 
> Mike


Sent you a text


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I replied.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So he gave you Pats other Number,:laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Oh I have both of Pat's numbers. Which is actually pretty confusing cause I never know which to send a message too. Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Off to a late start got 950 miles to drive today Got to make it to the hurricane party in gulfport Next week I'm due back in Maine


----------



## the new boss 92

Does anyone have a painted rear bumper for an obs Chevy? Maybe a dent or 2 but no rust?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1486578 said:


> Oh I have both of Pat's numbers. Which is actually pretty confusing cause I never know which to send a message too. Thumbs Up


I just replaced my Nextel last night.

Nextel. Done with. Period.

Now I have to find time to program my contact infos. No sim card in the new blackberry. Everything Internet based still the same number, the 932 one Texted me so I can store it again


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pat you got go back to the sub???


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1486581 said:


> I just replaced my Nextel last night.
> 
> Nextel. Done with. Period.
> 
> Now I have to find time to program my contact infos. No sim card in the new blackberry. Everything Internet based still the same number, the 932 one Texted me so I can store it again


Will do..........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1486581 said:


> I just replaced my Nextel last night.
> 
> Nextel. Done with. Period.
> 
> Now I have to find time to program my contact infos. No sim card in the new blackberry. Everything Internet based still the same number, the 932 one Texted me so I can store it again


Done.......................... Have a safe trip PatThumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1486605 said:


> Done.......................... Have a safe trip PatThumbs Up


So far it's been a pleasnet day. About 90 here in the middle of arkan-ass. Where is a cold front when u need it


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

buildinon;1486034 said:


> Hmm...how many of could get in trouble for this? I now know that I am techniclly in violation of this as my HOA does not allow vehicles at home to have commercial lettering on them. So that leaves me in a real jam...
> 
> (625 ILCS 5/12-712) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-712)
> Sec. 12-712. Construction equipment to display company name.
> (a) Construction equipment that is capable of being self propelled or any construction equipment capable of being towed shall display on the side of the equipment the name of the company for which it is employed. The name shall be in letters at least 2 inches tall and one-half inch wide. This Section shall not apply to any motor vehicle upon which is affixed the insignia required under Section 18c-4701 of the Illinois Commercial Transportation Law.
> (b) Any person convicted of violating this Section shall be guilty of a petty offense and subject to a fine not to exceed $100.
> (Source: P.A. 87-1160; 88-45.)
> 
> (625 ILCS 5/12-713) (from Ch. 95 1/2, par. 12-713)
> Sec. 12-713. Commercial trucks used by construction contractors or subcontractors to display company name.
> (a) Every second division vehicle operating commercially in this State that is used by a construction contractor or subcontractor shall display on the side of the vehicle or its trailer the name of the company for which it is employed. The name shall be in letters at least 2 inches tall and one-half inch wide. This Section shall not apply to any motor vehicle upon which is affixed the insignia required under Section 18c-4701 of the Illinois Commercial Transportation Law.
> (b) Any person convicted of violating this Section shall be guilty of a petty offense and subject to a fine of not less than $500.
> (Source: P.A. 96-1179, eff. 1-1-11.)
> 
> http://www.ilga.gov/legislation/ilc...pterID=49&SeqStart=127100000&SeqEnd=138300000


Hey guys I have been around this site for a while and watched this thread last season and got a lot of good information and some laughs just never really post that often. Look forward to another good year just hope we get more snow than last year.

As to the post above I would recommend that anyone with a commercial vehicle or even one that does the occasional pull or plow get a name on the truck. About a month ago I got a $1,200 ticket for not having a truck lettered. Yes you read that right it was a $1,200 ticket.....I did get it dropped had to go to court and show that I fixed the problem by lettering truck. Anyway....needless to say all my trucks are lettered up now. Ohh yeah when i was at court there were about 20 other contractors there with the same ticket.
Just wanted to give you guys a heads up


----------



## buildinon

What town or area was this in? And who got you...local / county / state / sec of state? Just curious as I am looking for more info on this. I am considering at least using a mangent for my "personal" truck while out and about, but I have heard that some "local oridiances" are going to be doing away with that. I want to be able to have all the facts or know which ones to look for before I have my lawyer look for them and I go to my HOA and shove it to them


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Lawn 'N' Order;1486662 said:


> Hey guys I have been around this site for a while and watched this thread last season and got a lot of good information and some laughs just never really post that often. Look forward to another good year just hope we get more snow than last year.
> 
> As to the post above I would recommend that anyone with a commercial vehicle or even one that does the occasional pull or plow get a name on the truck. About a month ago I got a $1,200 ticket for not having a truck lettered. Yes you read that right it was a $1,200 ticket.....I did get it dropped had to go to court and show that I fixed the problem by lettering truck. Anyway....needless to say all my trucks are lettered up now. Ohh yeah when i was at court there were about 20 other contractors there with the same ticket.
> Just wanted to give you guys a heads up


Whats up? Welcome! Are you in the New Lenox area? I see a Lawn N' Order around here a bit. Is that you?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy smokes 1200 for not having you truck letteted .what for saken town you live in. Hearing all this just makes me wanna move out of ILL all together.That has to be the most assinine ticket.See all these Towns are hurting for money do to the foreclosures ,for everyone of those a town loses the tax miney on that so now the are lookin for any way to get money.Prime example I use to live in Fricken OakForest ,I lost my house and had finally got to the end of my time I moved a car I had on my grass up against my fence being the plates were expired.and the mocing truck was parked in my half driveway and I didnt want to get a ticket parking it on the street plus I sold it and the were coming to pick it up in the mornining via a tow truck that night a little jerk wanna be cop cadet wrote 4 tickets for 50 $each didnt know the were in car cause when I got up the car was gone allready ,next I get a letter in my mail telling me about so called ticket and now each was raised to 500 each at this collection agency in Lansing ,IL .they said the would be willing to settle for 1000 total vs 2000 if it was not paid being my truck as well as all my vehicles were registered for city sticker they had the right to tow and impound my truck..WTF....  needless to say I paid and hate Oakforest forever hope it all floats away some where and there city officials as well


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Here is the box truck that i had wrapped. It was all white. Now its two toned and is a moving billboard.I thought I would share.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow sully looks awsome.How ling ago did ya get it done.where you in you shop Sunday afternoon Was in the area and was going by and one of the bay doors was open think it was yours cause pick with a rack on back was parked in bay.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah i was there. That was my truck you saw. I worked all weekend. 15 hours saturday and 13 sunday. I was polishing trucks. I had a photo shoot for a magazine cover today. So i had to make trucks shiny.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So did push pose in his Speedo holding apple pie also was there any scantilly clad young ladies in the photo shoot as well


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just my wife and secretary. Then of course me and my guys. Ron didn't make it in the photos. You had to be an active employee to partake


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh yah forgot only time he is active is at the shop parties.......lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, I am only active for the shop parties. Partake in those events I do. Can't wait, another one is getting close!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Push fall is right around the corner anual fall golf game and what ever else is involved


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1486681 said:


> Whats up? Welcome! Are you in the New Lenox area? I see a Lawn N' Order around here a bit. Is that you?


I too see a Lawn N' Order truck all the time. A black GMC, or maybe a Chevy?


----------



## buildinon

Sully, truck looks really good...and what magazine are you going to be? Hope it's not a poop award...lmao!!!


----------



## snowish10

FOR SALE!!!
I have for a western snow plow light harness for h13 headlights.

Check out my craigslist post. Let me know if your interested or know someone who is. Thanks.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/for/3235830397.html


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

any one need any work done on there trucks? 

I have my tool box's in my truck and would like to put them to good use.


----------



## road2damascus

Reliable Snow and Ice;1486755 said:


> any one need any work done on there trucks?
> 
> I have my tool box's in my truck and would like to put them to good use.


How about Head gaskets/possible cracked head on a modified 6.5 diesel? Block is suppose to be cured of all the 6.5 diesel crack problems and is 50,000 miles old made by Peninsular.

You can see pics of the engine here:
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/cto/3233996771.html


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

buildinon;1486668 said:


> What town or area was this in? And who got you...local / county / state / sec of state? Just curious as I am looking for more info on this. I am considering at least using a mangent for my "personal" truck while out and about, but I have heard that some "local oridiances" are going to be doing away with that. I want to be able to have all the facts or know which ones to look for before I have my lawyer look for them and I go to my HOA and shove it to them


Im in New Lenox. Ticket was given by a New Lenox cop. All tho I do believe its a state law. 
The magnet is what i did for my trucks it was quick and a cheap fix and it made the ticket get dropped in court and we havnt been stopped since so I asume that it is ok.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

SullivanSeptic;1486681 said:


> Whats up? Welcome! Are you in the New Lenox area? I see a Lawn N' Order around here a bit. Is that you?


Thank you. Yes I am in New Lenox. That is me that you see


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Pushin 2 Please;1486735 said:


> I too see a Lawn N' Order truck all the time. A black GMC, or maybe a Chevy?


Yeah thats me, my personal truck is the black GMC, my other trucks are white


----------



## buildinon

Pro-Tech had this link on facebook earlier so I read it...don't believe it, but we can pray for it lmao!!!

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/2012/08/26/will-winter-return-with-a-vengeance/


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thats absolutely insane.How IN the heck can they predict a storm in Feb and March :laughing: they nailed last season righ on the head ......WORST WINTER FATHOMED ..............YEP SURE WAS THE WORST.......RAIN....WEE BIT OF SNOW AND MILD WARM TEMPS.............


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I hope the season starts early. Im not a fan of this lawn stuff. Its too much like real work.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1486795 said:


> Thats absolutely insane.How IN the heck can they predict a storm in Feb and March :laughing: they nailed last season righ on the head ......WORST WINTER FATHOMED ..............YEP SURE WAS THE WORST.......RAIN....WEE BIT OF SNOW AND MILD WARM TEMPS.............


Dennis do you live over by the train tracks a couple blocks east of Oak Park?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Boy what a event here..... Yea right driven from Chicago to Gulfporttheme to N.O. To Moblie AL now back to Gulfport tonight. Back to New Orleans in the Am. The traffic will be out in full force tomorrow.


----------



## buildinon

Hey Pat...all that payup you're making will have to go for a new truck by the time we are ready to start plowing with all the miles you are racking up this year already 

As far as them being able to predict the weather my buddy at NOAA said it right, they really can't predict it that far, at least he was honest:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

buildinon;1486790 said:


> Pro-Tech had this link on facebook earlier so I read it...don't believe it, but we can pray for it lmao!!!
> 
> http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/2012/08/26/will-winter-return-with-a-vengeance/


That is such a joke. It holds no weight. Its ridiculous that they would even post something like that.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

road2damascus;1486775 said:


> How about Head gaskets/possible cracked head on a modified 6.5 diesel? Block is suppose to be cured of all the 6.5 diesel crack problems and is 50,000 miles old made by Peninsular.
> 
> You can see pics of the engine here:
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/cto/3233996771.html


Yeah if the head gasket is garbage after 50k stay away from that truck unless you want me to replace the 6.5 with a unscrewed with 6.5. I have 2 6.5's one with 551k on it and the other with 172k on it never blew a gasket. they both run great. now that engine you'll have nothing but trouble with. stay away form it. just sayin. 
when you start messing with the 6.5 they give you nothing but trouble. more than likely why he is getting rid of it.

can I do it sure but I'm not going to say it wont happen again in another 50k


----------



## birchwood

Lawn 'N' Order;1486662 said:


> Hey guys I have been around this site for a while and watched this thread last season and got a lot of good information and some laughs just never really post that often. Look forward to another good year just hope we get more snow than last year.
> 
> As to the post above I would recommend that anyone with a commercial vehicle or even one that does the occasional pull or plow get a name on the truck. About a month ago I got a $1,200 ticket for not having a truck lettered. Yes you read that right it was a $1,200 ticket.....I did get it dropped had to go to court and show that I fixed the problem by lettering truck. Anyway....needless to say all my trucks are lettered up now. Ohh yeah when i was at court there were about 20 other contractors there with the same ticket.
> Just wanted to give you guys a heads up


I was there also $1200 from New Lenox, got the lettering on the trailer and they dropped it.

We got a ticket in palos 2 years ago for $30, the truck was parked and the cop walked up to the truck and put the ticket on the dash.

Crest hill stopped up once the truck was lettered but the skid steer and trailer was't he gave us a warning on that one.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

birchwood;1486968 said:


> I was there also $1200 from New Lenox, got the lettering on the trailer and they dropped it.
> 
> We got a ticket in palos 2 years ago for $30, the truck was parked and the cop walked up to the truck and put the ticket on the dash.
> 
> Crest hill stopped up once the truck was lettered but the skid steer and trailer was't he gave us a warning on that one.


Thats nuts.


----------



## road2damascus

Reliable Snow and Ice;1486945 said:


> Yeah if the head gasket is garbage after 50k stay away from that truck unless you want me to replace the 6.5 with a unscrewed with 6.5. I have 2 6.5's one with 551k on it and the other with 172k on it never blew a gasket. they both run great. now that engine you'll have nothing but trouble with. stay away form it. just sayin.
> when you start messing with the 6.5 they give you nothing but trouble. more than likely why he is getting rid of it.
> 
> can I do it sure but I'm not going to say it wont happen again in another 50k


It is my truck Nick. I bought it in the spring and have had some issues with it. The turbo pushes 25 psi. The pistons are 18:1 but 25 psi is a lot. It is a heavy duty block made by Peninsular. Now I don't want it. I don't even want to work on it. It does run like a champ.


----------



## buildinon

road2damascus..you're in Highland Park? You are right up by me then...lol...I'm in Buffalo Grove off of 83 & 53 across from downtown Long Grove...I am over you're way all the time  Like going to Real Urban BBQ when I am over there...that place is the bomb!!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

road2damascus;1486970 said:


> It is my truck Nick. I bought it in the spring and have had some issues with it. The turbo pushes 25 psi. The pistons are 18:1 but 25 psi is a lot. It is a heavy duty block made by Peninsular. Now I don't want it. I don't even want to work on it. It does run like a champ.


yeah that turbo is too big for that engine. look for a stock turbo and swap them out.

will help on the gaskets blowing out which will happen again


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1486871 said:


> That is such a joke. It holds no weight. Its ridiculous that they would even post something like that.


so another words no one has any idea what this winter will be like until it starts to snow.
awesome just like all the years past...:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## dieselss

Exactly. Cold. Maybe snow, maybe sleet,maybe rain maybe nothing. There. There's the winter predict....lol


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

dieselss;1487032 said:


> Exactly. Cold. Maybe snow, maybe sleet,maybe rain maybe nothing. There. There's the winter predict....lol


so I'm getting the beast ready for?????? oh yeah to tote my tools around...:laughing:

tho the radiator has been leaking for 2 years now figured it was time to repair it tired of putting in coolant and watchin it drip out....:crying:


----------



## dieselss

Yep tote the tools. I'm getting mine ready to just drive around with salt in the bed. And all the work tks,,,,well there paying me to do so


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Lawn 'N' Order;1486782 said:


> Im in New Lenox. Ticket was given by a New Lenox cop. All tho I do believe its a state law.
> The magnet is what i did for my trucks it was quick and a cheap fix and it made the ticket get dropped in court and we havnt been stopped since so I asume that it is ok.


just stay secret squirrel like I do... oh officer this big set up is so I can plow my friends driveways for free.... so have a nice day....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

buildinon;1487001 said:


> road2damascus..you're in Highland Park? You are right up by me then...lol...I'm in Buffalo Grove off of 83 & 53 across from downtown Long Grove...I am over you're way all the time  Like going to_* Real Urban BBQ*_ when I am over there...that place is the bomb!!!


I am right down the street from that joint. Good food.



Reliable Snow and Ice;1487023 said:


> yeah that turbo is too big for that engine. look for a stock turbo and swap them out.
> 
> will help on the gaskets blowing out which will happen again


The turbo was off a Cummins diesel. I will not be changing it out. I am selling it as is. I had use for it in the spring hauling wood chips and wood but that was about it.


----------



## snowish10

FOR SALE!!!
I have for a western snow plow light harness for h13 headlights.

Check out my craigslist post. Let me know if your interested or know someone who is. Thanks.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/for/3235830397.html 
__________________


----------



## Bird21

Got pulled over in Lakemoor 3x because my lettering was not large enough, asked the last cop why. His reply " Needs to be bigger like 2" as he was reading my company name on the sticker on the door, i said you can read it so why pull me over?? So my reply " let's name this truck, should i call this truck Jonny's Truck, Police Magnet, or My truck in big letters" he just shook his head and told me to beat it. Haven't changed a thing since and don't plan on it. My wife rolls the 2012 f350 with fuel tanks and toolboxes blacked out windows and never gets stopped. Go figure!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep if ya want that to apply to you also,ya gotta wear a skirt ,stuff your shirt fix your hair and talk real pertty


----------



## Midwest Pond

Hey guys, I'm asking for your help again to assist in promoting the Water Project I have going to construct our first well in Africa. We have raised over $2100 with $3900 to go.

Here is a link to the Facebook event page. If you could invite your Facebook contacts to it, hopefully it can get more viral exposure and make more people aware.

Thank you,

Allen

https://www.facebook.com/events/192885044177117/


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

road2damascus;1487066 said:


> I am right down the street from that joint. Good food.
> 
> The turbo was off a Cummins diesel. I will not be changing it out. I am selling it as is. I had use for it in the spring hauling wood chips and wood but that was about it.


Well good luck


----------



## buildinon

If anyone is around the Buffalo Grove area this eveing they are having FIREWORKS tonight, and Buffalo Grove Days with the carnival and all the fun stuff  I'll be there hillbilliy'n it up with my zero gravity chairs in the back uf my pick'em up truck watching the fireworks


----------



## buildinon

ussmileyflag Happy Labor Day ya'll


----------



## Midwest Pond

and to you to!


----------



## plowcrack

LaPorte checking in.

Happy labor day!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yes happy labor day everyone and welcome laporte

may this sesaon be a good one for all


----------



## dieselss

And to all a good night. Lmao had to just seemed going on that direction


----------



## DIRISHMAN

On plow, On plow lights, On Salt Spreader, OnStrobe light, and away I GO :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. Rotfl. That's good Dennis


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Tanks, so what ya been up to ? Hope this season is better but I have say I have my Doubts...


----------



## dieselss

X2. There's talk of snow at work,,,,so I'm.thinking its getting close to time to start getting all the equip ready


----------



## clncut

Valparaiso checking in....

Noticed two trucks Saturday driving around with their plows on. They must have the inside scoop up coming weather!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

clncut;1487777 said:


> Valparaiso checking in....
> 
> Noticed two trucks Saturday driving around with their plows on. They must have the inside scoop up coming weather!


I always think that when I see someone driving around with their plow on at an odd time of year. Does that guy know something I dont?????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey clncut welcome hope ya had a busy summer


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone here want a 1 yr old 78" Bradco brush cutter for a skid? Never used


----------



## snowish10

Anyone have zert fittings on the western ultra mount? Looking to see were I can put them. My driver side pivot pin is not moving. Help!


----------



## dieselss

Just looked at our 3. None have them, but the wide out does


----------



## snowish10

Would you be able to take a picture of were the grease fittings are, I would appericate it alot!. Thanks


----------



## dieselss

Pm your number,,,,I just took them. I can txt it to ya


----------



## dieselss

But again they are only on the wideout not the ultras


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1487918 said:


> Would you be able to take a picture of were the grease fittings are, I would appericate it alot!. Thanks


Have you searched in the western forum? I know a lot of people put them in


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Snow ,Metal is correct but you can also typ in the search as well and should be able to find someting


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey all I am probably late in sayin anything but Boss hasgot another chance on there ICON on here as well as Facebook to win a mower or new VXT or jakets or JODI:laughing:


----------



## snowish10

Thanks, Ill try that.


----------



## mikeplowman

*Question for you chicagoians !!!!*

whats the average # of snow storms for chicago area per year for the last 5yrs?
whats the average # of ice events for chicago area per year for the last 5yrs?

thanksThumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

A few. A couple.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey thought this weather was supposed to cool off ? Heck if this is cool off then what the heck is warm up.

Heck Jeff was just outside again and it's Hot


----------



## dieselss

It wasn't pretty out under a tk today ill tell yall that felt a little better then yesterday tho


----------



## buildinon

I was working inside all day today, painting a 20 foot high stairweel for a customer. Knocked it out but man it does get warm up there :yow!: I was actually going outside to cool off...nothing like being 20 feet in the air on a 12 inch wide painters plank and sweating your butt off


----------



## swtiih

checking in to the new thread


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Welcome bud ,notice the improvements from last one.more leg room,taller roof line, bigger bar area,most of all bigger meeting room and table


----------



## buildinon

Well...Found out yesterday that my plow season may be over before it even starts  My wife is the BIGGER money maker in the house hold...yes I can admit it, as she works in the pharma field...and her company is talking about transfering her to the International HQ in Japan. She is the Global Development Project Manager of Clinical Research for them here in the US office and Japan has been really impressed with her and her team, and they have been kicking around the idea of bringing them to either Japan or to the Eurpoe office and promoting her to a Executive Managemenet level. So if we go, I would either have to find someone to run everything here until my contracts run out, sell evrything, or stay behind and run it...or I have even considered traveling between to run what I have built as there is no telling how long we would be there. Could be a couple of years could be longer.

So to vent...just needed to...what would you guys do? Alot of you have done what I have done, built up from the ground and turned it into a decent company and a decent income...it is hard to even think aboout just letting it go...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well at least you be able to leave this forsaken state. But on the other hand I cant picture you drivin a PRETTY BLUE PREUS and say saying HERRO when on the phone


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

48 deg and rain..... nice winter is right around the corner :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I like your way of thinkin nick. Cant gappen soon enough.by the way nick my good friend Richie says hello and hopes all is well .he is one of the drivers where you where workin at


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well done with new Orleans for a minute driving to Maine 26 hours/1600 miles to go


----------



## dieselss

Wow. Be safe pat


----------



## buildinon

Me in a Prius...LMAO...I think I would have to atleast ship a truck there and pay the fines of having the "luxury vehicle" as they call it lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1488993 said:


> Me in a Prius...LMAO...I think I would have to atleast ship a truck there and pay the fines of having the "luxury vehicle" as they call it lol


I'll drive it the coast for u.

Orleans is a crappy place. A lot of good people some just not my cup of tea


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1488952 said:


> I like your way of thinkin nick. Cant gappen soon enough.by the way nick my good friend Richie says hello and hopes all is well .he is one of the drivers where you where workin at


which place? snow plowin or wrenchen ?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo;1488991 said:


> Well done with new Orleans for a minute driving to Maine 26 hours/1600 miles to go


favorite song chores here... east bound and down loaded up and trucken. we gona do what they say cant be done..:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

We've got a long way to go and a short time to get there,I'm east bound so watch old dog run


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1489080 said:


> which place? snow plowin or wrenchen ?


Wrenchin./ Willowbrook


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone looking for an enclosed landscape trailer? I have a buddy with 2 of them for sale. Both tandem axles and in decent shape. His dad owned a concrete company and is selling off everything. These 2 trailers and about six tri axle flatbed trailers are for sale. I dont have pics yet but i can get some soon. He also has a 30 ft enclosed fifth wheel trailer for sale. And a crap load of wooden concrete foundation forms. The forms are free for who ever wants them. Prices on everything are negotioable. He isnt sure on exact prices yet, but i think he will let them all go pretty cheap. Like about $3500 for enclosed and $2500 for flatbeds Let me know.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1489105 said:


> Wrenchin./ Willowbrook


ah ok now i know where he is...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

so how many did you and ron buy all ready


----------



## WilliamOak

What make are the trailers sully?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Flat deck are beaver creek. Enclosed are interstate. I think enclosed are 18ft and 16 ft long


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1489218 said:


> Flat deck are beaver creek. Enclosed are interstate. I think enclosed are 18ft and 16 ft long


Pics of the flat if you could


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow your back already..


----------



## WilliamOak

Damn I'm out. Wells only here


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I can get pics tomorrow. But since there is interest, i will let everyone know that all the trailer's except one are flat deck over but don't have dovetail on rear or ramps. He used them to haul the concrete forms. They are built extremely solid. I believe they have three 6000 lbs axles.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow big enough to haul your golf patry around


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hey sully can you send me a picture and some info on the 16ft enclosed.


----------



## buildinon

Went out to Marsallies today to the Middle East Conflict Wall along the Illinois River with some of my buddies to pay tribute to our "brothers" we lost along the way:salute:...
There was more people out there than I expected to see, some were families of fallen soldiers whos names are on the wall, some were commrades of those on the wall, some were older vets who were there to show support for the younger generation, yet there were even others there who had no connection to anyone just to show that they cared and that the people who had sacrificed themselves for the nation they loved were not forgotten.
...some gave all...all gave some...:salute:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Remeber our fallen soldiers and Our Fallen Firefighters and Medics


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Ran accross this today...


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

just want to send a big middle to green bay tonight. BEAR DOWN guys!!


----------



## dlcs

Anyone plow for Walgreens?


----------



## dieselss

Man, that wind has a little chill to it


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

buildinon;1489409 said:


> Went out to Marsallies today to the Middle East Conflict Wall along the Illinois River with some of my buddies to pay tribute to our "brothers" we lost along the way:salute:...
> There was more people out there than I expected to see, some were families of fallen soldiers whos names are on the wall, some were commrades of those on the wall, some were older vets who were there to show support for the younger generation, yet there were even others there who had no connection to anyone just to show that they cared and that the people who had sacrificed themselves for the nation they loved were not forgotten.
> ...some gave all...all gave some...:salute:


I respect anyone that can change their life so drastically for weather it be a few years or a full blown career. In order to allow me to be that ******** kid that can do whatever he wants. God bless everyone that serves and protects my freedom to live in the greatest nation in the world.


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1489199 said:


> Anyone looking for an enclosed landscape trailer? I have a buddy with 2 of them for sale. Both tandem axles and in decent shape. His dad owned a concrete company and is selling off everything. These 2 trailers and about six tri axle flatbed trailers are for sale. I dont have pics yet but i can get some soon. He also has a 30 ft enclosed fifth wheel trailer for sale. And a crap load of wooden concrete foundation forms. The forms are free for who ever wants them. Prices on everything are negotioable. He isnt sure on exact prices yet, but i think he will let them all go pretty cheap. Like about $3500 for enclosed and $2500 for flatbeds Let me know.


I'd be interested in some pics of the trailers. What's the details on the 30' 5'er trailer?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Snow Management;1489837 said:


> Ran accross this today...


Yeah it figures lets all chip in and buy a huge jet and start seeding the clouds so it snow's more


----------



## dieselss

X2 on that reliable lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ditto on that jeff


----------



## 01PStroke

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/8587725.stm

I'm sure we could get the Russians to do it on the cheap


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mark13;1489905 said:


> I'd be interested in some pics of the trailers. What's the details on the 30' 5'er trailer?


You have an email? I can send a pic.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so I read some thing about a M & G when and where is it being held????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Supposed to be up north nick from what I remember


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Lets go north thia time. Guys up there have to set it up.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1490536 said:


> Lets go north thia time. Guys up there have to set it up.


Well just need to know W&W


----------



## SullivanSeptic

FYI, I posted a thread in the for sale section for the trailers that are for sale. I have pics and info there.


----------



## Mark13

How far north you guys talking?


----------



## WilliamOak

Somewhere off 90/Randall shouldnt be too bad


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ANTIOCH???? GREENBAY?????:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1490623 said:


> ANTIOCH???? GREENBAY?????:laughing:


yeah will not drive that far north unless some one has a boat and we can go muskie fishin

and what if no one north sets some thing up??? then is it down here??


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1490562 said:


> FYI, I posted a thread in the for sale section for the trailers that are for sale. I have pics and info there.


I look at them. nice trailers just too pricey for me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its an asking price. Im sure he will come down some. I am actually thinking of buying one and then selling my drop deck skid steer trailer.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I would buy one in a heart beat if i could put a beavertail on rear and ramps. That is, do it so its strong but not spend a lot of cash


----------



## DIRISHMAN

reliable snow and ice;1490626 said:


> yeah will not drive that far north unless some one has a boat and we can go muskie fishin
> 
> and what if no one north sets some thing up??? Then is it down here??


priceless


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Shere has OLDOGG been still up in MAIN ? Hey Sully seya the other day about 430 on laraway if thet was You I Honked I was in my Silver F250


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Was i in my pickup or my box truck


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BOX Truck on Thursday


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah it was me. I didnt hear ya. Was coming home from midlothian.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yh was comin from Nelson and laraway for a friends apt and only realized after i crossed the intersection it was You ..GUESS I JUST NEED LOUDER HORNS


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1490644 said:


> Yeah it was me. I didnt hear ya. Was coming home from midlothian.


How's my old lady doing?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just fine. Dont worry


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1490640 said:


> Shere has OLDOGG been still up in MAIN ? Hey Sully seya the other day about 430 on laraway if thet was You I Honked I was in my Silver F250


Two months I'll told.......I don't see it taking so long, then again anything is possible


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1490674 said:


> Just fine. Dont worry


Good, she won't be bugging me


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1490676 said:


> Good, she won't be bugging me


Hey Sully only thing she's lookin for is his $$$$$$$$$ for the visor of the truck


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

*Snow Day forecast 2012/2013*

http://snowday1.wordpress.com/


----------



## dieselss

That was some interesting reading


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sure was .So whats it mean looksd like no SNOW or very very very verylittle for us


----------



## dieselss

That's what I kinda got outta it


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

dieselss;1490700 said:


> That was some interesting reading


well if it happens I'm ready for it....payuppayup:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Glad u are reliable,,,ain't even threw 1 loader yet


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ME Niether Jeff to hot out


----------



## dieselss

Really Dennis. How many u gotta go through before plow season?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oooooooooooooo


----------



## dieselss

Zero? I'd rather be sweating with the oldies on them verses freezing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh yeah Jeff ,did you see snocretes bike for sale fkr 7500 or best 04 custom soft tail nice


----------



## dieselss

No. Like my poop road kings only


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

dieselss;1490712 said:


> Glad u are reliable,,,ain't even threw 1 loader yet


well yeah I usually I dont use the truck during the summer cause I use my other trucks as my daily drivers


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snow Management;1490690 said:


> http://snowday1.wordpress.com/


Thank you for posting. Very interesting!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey P2P hows work. You guys still busy .Nice to see ya on here.So you and Sully splitting the duties of going by and keepin an eye on dogs house


----------



## SnowMatt13

I read the snow day forecast....we'll see.
I just saw NOAA's 90 day temp outlook and we are in the above normal shaded area.....


----------



## dieselss

Above normal? Fox said 60s all week


----------



## SnowMatt13

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/predictions/long_range/lead01/off01_temp.gif


----------



## Midwest Pond

a long fall season


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1490810 said:


> Hey P2P hows work. You guys still busy .Nice to see ya on here.So you and Sully splitting the duties of going by and keepin an eye on dogs house


Busy doesn't even cover it. It is crazy out there. Working 6 days a week. Have to take it now, December is right around the corner and the flatwork will come to an end!


----------



## buildinon

Anyone that fish's in the fall for king salmon they are runnin' in the harbor's already...went to Waukegan overnight last night and nailed a 32" 14lb male...since there ain't no snow goota find a way to keep busy...and since the wife will be traveling alot for awhile (going to India, Australia, Bunes Aires, Japan) for work I goota find something to do to keep me occupied so might as well fish


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Better working weather but it is still to warm outside.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1490810 said:


> Hey P2P hows work. You guys still busy .Nice to see ya on here.So you and Sully splitting the duties of going by and keepin an eye on dogs house


I really dont know who's turn it was, but no one took the trash out to the curb. Lets work on this for next week.

Well things are off to a slow start here. Ourlast week was to be the beginning of the 2nd week of Nov. We really haven't done much since Friday, delay after delay is the story of my life......

After I leave here, Im going to KC for a few weeks, Istill need time to get my plow from Western in Wsconsin.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Want me to go grab it for ya?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm up for a road trip!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Im im lets go in the crew cab.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH NO YOU ,,,,,,You have grass to cut ,Bushes to trim, AND BIDS TO DO


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Pat Where are you at now??? Kinda lost trac of it ,Main, New Orleans, Texas???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Speaking of lawns...i just treated mine for grubs. Holy cow did they pop up out of nowhere.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It is a little gooder out there but still to warm for me!


----------



## dieselss

Man there's a nip in the air this morning


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There was? Where? Not around here. Upper 30's. Yuck, way to warm still.


----------



## buildinon

It has been cold on the lake the last few nights with the wind I had to use hand warmers, made me get a little excited about the winter coming 
We were going to head up to Racine tonight to go out of there until we saw possible hail in the forcast


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

buildinon;1490978 said:


> Anyone that fish's in the fall for king salmon they are runnin' in the harbor's already...went to Waukegan overnight last night and nailed a 32" 14lb male...since there ain't no snow goota find a way to keep busy...and since the wife will be traveling alot for awhile (going to India, Australia, Bunes Aires, Japan) for work I goota find something to do to keep me occupied so might as well fish


what a rough life you have.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Geeze Derrick must be a real hard


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good news everybody. Tommy (Skilethead) Skilling, signed a new 10 year contract. At least for the next 10 years we have a decent weather guesser. Well other than a few of us on here! Happy Friday. Time to drink!


----------



## WilliamOak

Saw that on Facebook too! Very good news!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Tom stays and taft may go.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Good News ...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone looking for a 2008-10 Ford Super Duty truckside wiring and mounts for a Western Ultramount 2 plug? Its the wiring for wideout or MVP.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1492126 said:


> Tom stays and taft may go.


Good. What, is his fourth wife taking everything in the divorce? He is junk anyway. His backup, soon to be replacement is actually decent. Mike Caplain. He is also a snow lover like us!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snow Management;1492162 said:


> Good News ...


Yes, yes it is!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WilliamOak;1492125 said:


> Saw that on Facebook too! Very good news!!


I heard it a few days ago. No doubt it made me happy!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1492165 said:


> Anyone looking for a 2008-10 Ford Super Duty truckside wiring and mounts for a Western Ultramount 2 plug? Its the wiring for wideout or MVP.


I wish I had the rig it was on. I liked that truck. It sure was a fun road trip to get it tho!


----------



## snowish10

Anyone need a light harness for a Western Ultra mount 3 plug module, the light connection is for a h13( 2005 + year ford)?


----------



## Spucel

Checking in on the new page. Went truck browsing last week....think I'm gonna wait until next year and get a 13 F-250. Very tempting to do it now though...


----------



## Mark13

Spucel;1492225 said:


> Checking in on the new page. Went truck browsing last week....think I'm gonna wait until next year and get a 13 F-250. Very tempting to do it now though...


Could give it a few months and pick up a left over or slightly used '11 or '12. As far as I know it should be very similar to what you'd get in a '13 with a somewhat smaller price tag.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh boy. Just bought another Western Wideout. I guess I will be selling my MVP pro plus.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sure do got a purty plow!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1492252 said:


> Oh boy. Just bought another Western Wideout. I guess I will be selling my MVP pro plus.


New, used ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Spucel;1492225 said:


> Checking in on the new page. Went truck browsing last week....think I'm gonna wait until next year and get a 13 F-250. Very tempting to do it now though...


I may have one " slightly " used in the spring


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1492165 said:


> Anyone looking for a 2008-10 Ford Super Duty truckside wiring and mounts for a Western Ultramount 2 plug? Its the wiring for wideout or MVP.


Is that all the new stuff I got you last year?


----------



## Philbilly2

Not sure if any of you guys in the area need any Westerns, but I posted a bunch of mine.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=138061


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1492267 said:


> New, used ?


Used. Very clean tho.


1olddogtwo;1492268 said:


> I may have one " slightly " used in the spring


"Slightly" used? Well at least you have not plowed with it yet!


Philbilly2;1492294 said:


> Not sure if any of you guys in the area need any Westerns, but I posted a bunch of mine.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=138061


Are you getting out of the snow biz?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1492269 said:


> Is that all the new stuff I got you last year?


No. I have another truckside now. I bought used last night. Too good of a deal to pass up


----------



## Spucel

SullivanSeptic;1492252 said:


> Oh boy. Just bought another Western Wideout. I guess I will be selling my MVP pro plus.


Sweet!



1olddogtwo;1492268 said:


> I may have one " slightly " used in the spring


Switching it up?


----------



## Philbilly2

Pushin 2 Please;1492299 said:


> Are you getting out of the snow biz?


Started a new company in a different line of work. Year round work, higher profit margins, less constant maintence.

Just down sizing this year. I am not able to decitate the time and effort that goes into runnning the work I have been doing. A few of my main guys that have ran sites for me are traveling with the pipeline threw the winter, so trusting new guys that I don't know, and myself not being able to be there to check up on them... just not worth the hassle.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sully how much for the mvp.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What u looking for? Whole thing or just plowside? I have wings for it too.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Plow aide and i will need wires for the 450


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So everything except mounts? U want wings too? I'll let u know on a price.


----------



## buildinon

It has been getting rather cold at night on the lake, had to break the heater out on the boat and not the kind...
Rough life, as far as that I have been fishing from around 7pm until 8am every night (catching some sleep on the boat while one of my buddies drives and we switch up) and wrking during the day lately. As when the kings are running gotta gett'emThumbs Up You only have a very limited window unless you go out trolling during the rest of the year for them.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

New Wideout. Just got home, so its still in bed of truck


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1492680 said:


> New Wideout. Just got home, so its still in bed of truck


Very nice........


----------



## brianbrich1

I dont think it looks good on that truck.. Better just bring it by and drop it off for mine...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1492684 said:


> I dont think it looks good on that truck.. Better just bring it by and drop it off for mine...


No problem. I'll just add a few zero's to the bill


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Add enough zero's and I'll drop off both wideouts and my v plow


----------



## brianbrich1

0000000+0000000+0000000... Is that enough zeros to cover delivery to... Ha ha


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. You want me to add a few sulli ? Firgure it can't hurt either right )


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sure is purrty!


----------



## dieselss

Hey Ron with all them hours your working you can get a new one to......lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Than I would have to get a new rig. I know momma won't go for that!


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Just spring it on her. She won't say no when its in the driveway. Can't take it back then


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No but it wouldn't be parked in the driveway for long, as I would be kicked out and than paying her child support. Than I wouldn't be aber to afford the truck anymore. Than again?


----------



## dieselss

Do I say.....sugar mamma? I sure we could all find one in desperation lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

AWE come on Push we all know you would be at Sullys House and parkin your stuff at the SULLY SHOP  just kiddin You could park the new one at the Dogg House


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok in all seriousness you got a new little one comin and you atleast want them to Know WHO their DADDY IS


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Who is? Sully?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1492902 said:


> Who is? Sully?


UMMM not sure just hear his name on here:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh Now I remember where I herd his name on here HE is the one they refer as Robin Hood  he like to Steal APPLE PIE


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice thick frost this morning!


----------



## highhog1

Hello my fellow plowers! I'm Starting to get the itch.


----------



## rob guarino

Get a check on the Chicagoland Winter Outlook

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...discussion&groupid=27&topicid=5645&Itemid=179

We also provide a weather service for your plow company. Follow our newsletter for more info

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...le&id=148:snow-article&catid=46:uncategorised


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey high hog how's it going . I have a new phone and have lost your number again . Can ya pm it to me please


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its coming.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We had some decent frost on the ground the other day.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Thats what she said.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1493426 said:


> We had some decent frost on the ground the other day.


Its been chilly here in Maine,but no frost yet.....I guess I should stop guessing from here.....



R&R Yard Design;1493427 said:


> Thats what she said.


HAHA......

I should be coming home this weekend for a "vacation". This has been the slowest job I've ever been on!!!!!!!!!! When is the pre-snow event at BW's.


----------



## brianbrich1

When your back


----------



## dieselss

Waitin on dem nort siiiiiiders


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1493439 said:


> Waitin on dem nort siiiiiiders


ok, it took me a minute to translate that from German....hell we might as wait for the first snow in March for the post-event


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. Like waiting for dem cubbies to win


----------



## metallihockey88

dieselss;1493448 said:


> Lmao. Like waiting for dem cubbies to win


Better chance of getting snow haha

On another note. Is anyone looking for a pallet jack? Works great for moving plows or pallets of salt around. Its a crown jack in great shape. Always stored indoors. Looking to get 150 for it. Figured id post in here before it goes on craigslist. Shoot me a pm text or call. Whatever you want. 847-204-6196 Erik


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1493448 said:


> Lmao. Like waiting for dem cubbies to win


Ditto Metal More of a chane to get another Blizzard before they win anything :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Well win anything big at least


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well maybe they can ask santa for a new coach AGAIN and to be more like a real Team:laughing: GO SOX SOUTH SIDE ALLL THE WAY
NO RAINBOW WORRIER HERE


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1493836 said:


> well maybe they can ask santa for a new coach AGAIN and to be more like a real Team:laughing: GO SOX SOUTH SIDE ALLL THE WAY
> NO RAINBOW WORRIER HERE


Woot woot!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1493628 said:


> Better chance of getting snow haha
> 
> On another note. Is anyone looking for a pallet jack? Works great for moving plows or pallets of salt around. Its a crown jack in great shape. Always stored indoors. Looking to get 150 for it. Figured id post in here before it goes on craigslist. Shoot me a pm text or call. Whatever you want. 847-204-6196 Erik


why don't you change your avatar. Last I checked you don't have a 6.slow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh looks who's back the almighty mechanic who works on diesel short buses.


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1493913 said:


> why don't you change your avatar. Last I checked you don't have a 6.slow


What are you doin in here? Why dont you mosy on over to the texas weather thread lol


----------



## Northsnow

hey everyone. Dont post here much but always follow this thread for great info and to put a smile on my face when there is no snow. Just putting a feeler out there. We are opening a new bulk salt location in palatine and thinking of offering drive up 24 hour salt by the yard loaded for outside customers. Any interest? Any thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So self serve take as much as ya want


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DIRISHMAN;1493962 said:


> Oh looks who's back the almighty mechanic who works on diesel short buses.


nope, we have a bus shop but that **** sucks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey bonehead when y'all comin home where ya belong


----------



## Northsnow

No self serve.....but take all you can pay for.


----------



## dieselss

I kinda like that idea North,,,,only issue would be price. I'm assuming it would be more than someone who has a stock pile themselves


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Jeff I like It To:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Pabst when ya comin back here to plow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

He Jeff ment ot ask ya do you run Blizzard on yor truck????


----------



## dieselss

Yep. The ph1. (pre dd). 810


----------



## dieselss

No I will not sell it to ya lol. Never going back to straight balding it again


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1494185 said:


> Hey Pabst when ya comin back here to plow


Hopefully never. Seein him once a year at country thunder is all i can handle lol. Hell be ready for snow when he gets back though since hes probably the only moron in texas with a unimount mount hangin off the front of their truck


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just lowered price on trailers i have for sale. If anyone is interested, look in for sale section. They are pretty cheap


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. I can just hear it now. Hey man was that dare on da front o to truck,,, spit. (adjusts cowboy hat) looks like a funny cow catcher to me little to low


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1494197 said:


> Lmao. I can just hear it now. Hey man was that dare on da front o to truck,,, spit. (adjusts cowboy hat) looks like a funny cow catcher to me little to low


:laughing::laughing::laughing: gonna pee my Britches


----------



## dieselss

You mean ur overalls ?/


----------



## Northsnow

dieselss, pricing would be competitive as long as i can get enough people behind this. I have a supplier out of Kansas. Decent pricing. would be better price out the door than other local suppliers. I would have to add for keeping an employee on site durring storms and add for a reasonable markup. I hope to be below local competition. Minimum 1 yard. May add bag salt pickup also. Testing this out this season. We hope to relocate or build our new facility in 2014 and our initial site plan calls for and indoor salt facility. But that is a couple years off for sure. May be better pricing than what some on-site bulk guys are paying. I would need some decent response before setting up. We have our own salt bin on site with a skid stored indoors se we are ready to go. Just wondering if I should pre-order additional salt.


----------



## snowguys

Hey north where would your yard be? I think reds in like northbrook like like 95 a yard and there is a company in addiosn that does it and I think they were like 87 a yard


----------



## Northsnow

Palatine. Lake Cook and Rand


----------



## dieselss

Man little chilly up nort in Woodstock this morning


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone know where i can find a used yamaha snowmobile motor. Looking for a motor for a 1999 yamaha venture 500. I got one in my shop with a motor in pieces. Figure its easier to just drop a full motor in.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1494501 said:


> Anyone know where i can find a used yamaha snowmobile motor. Looking for a motor for a 1999 yamaha venture 500. I got one in my shop with a motor in pieces. Figure its easier to just drop a full motor in.


drinking and taking crap apart doesn't work very well when you need to put it back together!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

I know yall are busy tom. But if anyone has some free time. I'll be up at Woodstock h-d competing in a motorcycle rodeo come out and watch the fun!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1494415 said:


> Man little chilly up nort in Woodstock this morning


Chilly? It was in there low 40's? That's still warm. Chilly doesn't start until the low 20's, or even the upper teens.


----------



## dieselss

Easy Ron. You werent on a bike doing 80 dwn 90 lol


----------



## dieselss

So that's real close to low 30s. Does that count?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No he wasnt. But i was in Michigan and had to go out in the lake up to my neck to take out our swim raft. Now that was cold.


----------



## dieselss

Do I bet turtles. Sulli? Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Turtle doesn't do it justice. It was so cold that it burned. Thank god i was half drunk.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So Sully what was the Water temp Now......Also Il get in touch with a guy who has 500 somthing just in his garage might be a yamaha but I honestly wanna say its a SKI_DOO???


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. That's when u hope for a warm gust from the dairy air ....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1494566 said:


> So Sully what was the Water temp Now......Also Il get in touch with a guy who has 500 somthing just in his garage might be a yamaha but I honestly wanna say its a SKI_DOO???


Let me know. I have three yahamas in my shop now. Only one is working but at least that one is mine


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieselss;1494567 said:


> Lmao. That's when u hope for a warm gust from the dairy air ....


The only thing i realized was the water was warmer than the air. But thats not saying much. And i had to do it because my brother forgot to do it a month ago when it was warm.


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Fire him


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I cant. He is my lawyer. And he is cheap


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well looks like i might need new head gaskets in the 6.4 or a new motor since there is coolant in the oil.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dude. You just bought it. Holy crap.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Say it ain't so Russ.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1494609 said:


> Well looks like i might need new head gaskets in the 6.4 or a new motor since there is coolant in the oil.


yeah the 6.4's are garbage I'm hearing about alot of them having the same problems... you might have to do a total rebuild on it.... what year is it?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

08 so its on ford bill.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You still have a warranty? Thats just wrong! Ooh boy i would be pissed.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Till 112k full till 100 on the drive train. 
Oh i am pissed but time for studs and build it up.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Russ looks like its time to use the Gold CAT Cooliant from now on


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It really seems like Ford has had nothing but problems with there diesels ever since the 6.0's.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Colder ait coming next weekend. Also if nobody has plans at the end of the week or next weekend, go to northern Minnesota or northern Wisconsin. Bring your plows, as they could get there first snow of the season! That's as I see it now!


----------



## 01PStroke

Chitown plow truck convoy!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ford needs to scrap the power smoke


----------



## DIRISHMAN

They need to let someone who knows how to build a diesel the right way and call it a day stick to the gas motor such as the Eco boost


----------



## DIRISHMAN

O RUMOR has it OLEDOGG IS GET A NEW BOSS DXT?????:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dirishman;1495083 said:


> o rumor has it oledogg is get a new boss dxt?????:laughing:











.................


----------



## DIRISHMAN

What's with the dots ??!!


----------



## dieselss

What dots?? I didn't see any,,,Dennis u taking those happy pills again?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Shhhhhh Jeff be berry berry quiet


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Sorry. I know I wasn't supposed to say


----------



## 1olddogtwo

§¡¿§«»„¢₩^•|‰


----------



## dieselss

Thanks r2d2. Lmao


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Denny's been listening to too many inside voices again. Dennis remember one happy pill M-S and two on Sunday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1495174 said:


> Denny's been listening to too many inside voices again. Dennis remember one happy pill M-S and two on Sunday


:laughing::laughing: OH we ARN"T IN KANSAS ANY MORE


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dang Pat just woke up and fell like i was in a SUB


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1494758 said:


> It really seems like Ford has had nothing but problems with there diesels ever since the 6.0's.


your so right.. they took internationals design and screwed it up so they can have there own


----------



## ULM2013

Jeeze its loud in here


----------



## dieselss

Loud. Nah. It's kinda quiet. Just wait 2 months and THEN it'll be noisey


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Noisy heck don't ya mean more like a shooting match


----------



## dieselss

Boom boom. Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Out go the plow lights. Lol


----------



## SnowMatt13

Heard the NWS is naming blizzards now.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

What like they name hurricanes


----------



## SnowMatt13

Yep, they already have 3 names picked for this year...Roman names. Can't remember them at the moment.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im sure they already have the actual blizzard picked out too. They are so good at weather that they can pinpoint them now. Lol.


----------



## Midwest Pond

First blizzard will be a female

We will call her "MISS"


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep first one is gonna come out of your shop ryan


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1495701 said:


> Heard the NWS is naming blizzards now.


The Weather Channel will start giving blizzards and big snowstorms names.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

careful driving tonight......


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok I have a name for a blizzard...... LARGE MARGE......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh yah guys went by it the other day and the sign said now open. The new Dave and Busters in Orland


----------



## metallihockey88

hey guys, a good friend of mine is in a tight spot and needs to unload some stuff. sold his truck when he got married and had a kid and was planning on picking up a new truck to put the stuff on but not looking like its happening. needs the money way more now. he has a backrack for a 08-10 ford super duty with reverse lights and a whelen rotator on the top. comes with toolbox mounts on the backrack. He also has a like new Western 8.5 Pro Plow in near new condition that is 3 years old but was only used 2 seasons for very limited plowing. will come with mount and wiring off a 08-10 super duty. hes looking for $300 or best on the backrack and 3k for the entire plow setup. please pm or gimme a call about the stuff if your interested. im working on pictures if you want some. 847-204-6196 Erik Thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1496133 said:


> hey guys, a good friend of mine is in a tight spot and needs to unload some stuff. sold his truck when he got married and had a kid and was planning on picking up a new truck to put the stuff on but not looking like its happening. needs the money way more now. he has a backrack for a 08-10 ford super duty with reverse lights and a whelen rotator on the top. comes with toolbox mounts on the backrack. He also has a like new Western 8.5 Pro Plow in near new condition that is 3 years old but was only used 2 seasons for very limited plowing. will come with mount and wiring off a 08-10 super duty. hes looking for $300 or best on the backrack and 3k for the entire plow setup. please pm or gimme a call about the stuff if your interested. im working on pictures if you want some. 847-204-6196 Erik Thanks


The backrack will fit 99 to 13. The truck side will fit 08 to 13.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1496146 said:


> The backrack will fit 99 to 13. The truck side will fit 08 to 13.


Thanks pat. Figured the rack would fit all years. I knew the mount would fit the new ones but the wiring is the same too?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My set up was off my 08. Same mount even tho the western list a slightly different part #


----------



## 1olddogtwo

For what it's worth, the 013 will have a short run, the 014's will be out late/early Summer. Major changes I'm told.


----------



## metallihockey88

Let us know how you like yours lol. Happy with my 11 still


----------



## metallihockey88

Got george installing atomic cab and mirror light kit in my truck this weekend. Should i have him order you up a set? Lol look pretty cool


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Im waiting for the ups man today to start the bumper project.


----------



## metallihockey88

Oh yea? Wanna do mine bad. Got a 6 head strobe kit that would look great with the extra 2 in my bumper next to the revrrse lights. Too bad funds are dangerously low


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1496156 said:


> Got george installing atomic cab and mirror light kit in my truck this weekend. Should i have him order you up a set? Lol look pretty cool


I've been waiting to see the cab lights in person, what type of mirrors are u doing ?


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1496161 said:


> I've been waiting to see the cab lights in person, what type of mirrors are u doing ?


I have all recon lights. Cab mirror tail and 3rd brake light in smoked black. Come by and check em out on sunday when we do em on sunday if ya want. Probably be by georges in glendale heights


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just might but ill be up set again for not lifting my truck when I see yours again

Look in the western page here on PS there is a new SD with a lift, extended fenders and finally a set on rims I really, really like


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1496166 said:


> I just might but ill be up set again for not lifting my truck when I see yours again
> 
> Look in the western page here on PS there is a new SD with a lift, extended fenders and finally a set on rims I really, really like


You wont be upset after you hear about the 14.5mpg i get on the highway lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1496169 said:


> You wont be upset after you hear about the 14.5mpg i get on the highway lol


I don't pay for fuel......lol. I've been avg'ing 19 hwy with spartan set up


----------



## the new boss 92

ouch eric what do you get around town?


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1496183 said:


> ouch eric what do you get around town?


Not much less. Usually about 13.5 combined with like 50-60% highway


----------



## metallihockey88

Geez hope everyones day is better than mine. Gotta get a 100 gallon water heater with a 24in diameter in a ceiling out of a 18in square access panel lol. Im no math major but dont think itll fit lol. Wont let me use a grinder so 200 sawzall blades and a few hours later hopefully itll be out. Wish me luck


----------



## mikeitu7

Whats up guys. Anyone have a reasonable shop on the south side to change my STC fitting on a 07 F450. I was told that it was that, it still starts but have a hard time starting it up when it gets hot. Thanks


----------



## WilliamOak

Edit: I can't read.... thought you said north


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1496178 said:


> I don't pay for fuel......lol. I've been avg'ing 19 hwy with spartan set up


Dont think ya gotta pay for much anyway Pat Only thing You do pay foris ATTENTION to the Name on the Check:laughing: and whos getting the next round you or Push


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Eric your ride is it the new 6.7 or the 6.4 if so YIKES


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone looking for an 8ft pusher for skid steer? I got a buddy that has a nice scoop dogg. Rubber edge


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1496276 said:


> Hey Eric your ride is it the new 6.7 or the 6.4 if so YIKES


Its a 2011 with the 6.7. Remember the good ol days when it was stock and got that 19mpg


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1496297 said:


> Its a 2011 with the 6.7. Remember the good ol days when it was stock and got that 19mpg


WOOOO BACK the bus up you get worse MPG now that you did stock??


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1496314 said:


> WOOOO BACK the bus up you get worse MPG now that you did stock??


Well now it has a 4in lift and 35in nitto trail grapplers


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow Eric Sounds like its time to get a TUNER thats just crazy to loose almost 5 mpg you would think with a ride with your motor would maybe drop just a bit 1-1 1/2 mpg not 5 or 6


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1496327 said:


> Wow Eric Sounds like its time to get a TUNER thats just crazy to loose almost 5 mpg you would think with a ride with your motor would maybe drop just a bit 1-1 1/2 mpg not 5 or 6


Yea didnt make much sense to me either but oh well at least it looks good lol tuner exhaust and egr delete are next on the list but apparently they cost money and i cant seem to figure out how to get an abundance of it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh good we think alike if ya come up with a way feel free to pm me LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pouring concrete at night...... Again! Take it now, winter is coming!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Can't be push still way way way to warm not even a shiver in the air


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1496469 said:


> Pouring concrete at night...... Again! Take it now, winter is coming!


So where ya pouring Crete at


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Everywhere. Did 5 walls today. Last 2 loads out to Hinsdale.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

hey guys has any one ever heard of Beverly snow and ice inc?

any one ever work for them or have any info on them please PM me.

Thank's


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

and for the love of money... when is it going to snow????


----------



## dieselss

Maybe this weekend. Temps supposta drop. Burrrr. Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

heck well be lucky to get maybe 40's


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not a good chance but still a chance of a little sleet or do I dare say a couple flurries Saturday night. Wow, what a change. Won't last tho, warm weather still to come.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh no say it ain't so


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey push got the truck all ready for winter


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mines all ready for winter. The transfer case still leaks and grinds since last year. Front end parts, ball joints and steering are totally worn out. Rear shock bushings have come loose and are now reamed out. Only 1 of 6 speakers in cab work. But I'm all good and ready! Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1496871 said:


> Hey push got the truck all ready for winter


are you ready?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1496877 said:


> Mines all ready for winter. The transfer case still leaks and grinds since last year. Front end parts, ball joints and steering are totally worn out. Rear shock bushings have come loose and are now reamed out. Only 1 of 6 speakers in cab work. But I'm all good and ready! Lol


oh she sounds like she's got another winter or two in her before she needs some TLC:laughing::laughing:and a


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1496877 said:


> Mines all ready for winter. The transfer case still leaks and grinds since last year. Front end parts, ball joints and steering are totally worn out. Rear shock bushings have come loose and are now reamed out. Only 1 of 6 speakers in cab work. But I'm all good and ready! Lol


Geez shoulda bought a ford lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1496881 said:


> are you ready?


Always buddy and still waiting for my DD COFFE AND DOUGHNUTS.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1496884 said:


> Geez shoulda bought a ford lol


Nah, I put her through hell and back already. She has held up pretty good. If i had a Ford, I would have blown the motor and trans by now.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1496884 said:


> Geez shoulda bought a ford lol


Why so the motor can fall apart and trans can go out head gaskets leak . But hey the front end is tough


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well if the do what they said and put the ECO-BOOST IN THE 250-350-450 things might be a bite better vs the power smoke


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1496893 said:


> Well if the do what they said and put the ECO-BOOST IN THE 250-350-450 things might be a bite better vs the power smoke


Doubtful that eccoboost has been a big flop. Know 5 guys that got theirs bought back due to constant problems and all have new super dutys with the 6.7


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1496884 said:


> Geez shoulda bought a ford lol


you still need some blades??


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1496897 said:


> you still need some blades??


Haha used these diablo thick metal blades from the depot and they are amazing. Cut that whole heater up into 4 pieces with 2 blades. Couldnt believe it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1496886 said:


> Always buddy and still waiting for my DD COFFE AND DOUGHNUTS.


any given sunday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1496902 said:


> Haha used these diablo thick metal blades from the depot and they are amazing. Cut that whole heater up into 4 pieces with 2 blades. Couldnt believe it


those are nice, a bit pricey


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1496909 said:


> those are nice, a bit pricey


Not bad. Like $3 a blade but if ghey last that long well worth the money


----------



## 1olddogtwo

speaking of sundays......here is sunday's project


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1496895 said:


> Doubtful that eccoboost has been a big flop. Know 5 guys that got theirs bought back due to constant problems and all have new super dutys with the 6.7


Yup, ecoboost is a joke. JUNK.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1496916 said:


> speaking of sundays......here is sunday's project


I saw those pics the other night. Again all I can say is, NICE!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1496932 said:


> I saw those pics the other night. Again all I can say is, NICE!


u still up old man


----------



## Builder630

Summer is officially over as I pulled my boat out of its slip.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pat where are you adding those lights too?


----------



## metallihockey88

Hambrick & Co.;1497041 said:


> Pat where are you adding those lights too?


Im betting rear bumper


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1497043 said:


> Im betting rear bumper


Yea. I'm putting them under the cutting knife

I have spare bumpers thanks to Metal. This way I have good bumper trade in


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Pat who makes those lights they look like recon?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice lookin lights not to big . So are you replacing the horns as well ?????


----------



## Builder630

Speaking of rear bumpers.... Anyone have a spare rear for a 96 f250?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Got some nice sleet coming down near I-80 and LaGrange


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OMG IT's SLEETING HERE AS WELL

QUICK!!!!! MAN THE SALT SPREADERS!!!!!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Heavy sleet earlier with a few flakes mixed in, in the Crestwood and Alsip area around1130 or 12ish. Salt run? Haha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1497112 said:


> Heavy sleet earlier with a few flakes mixed in, in the Crestwood and Alsip area around1130 or 12ish. Salt run? Haha


:laughing: MOUNT THE BLADE &THE v-BOX :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's sticking here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just a tease nothin more than that


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Probably the most we'll see all year lol


----------



## dieselss

With our luck,,,your right Dennis


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah it figures I missed it...:laughing::laughing::crying:


----------



## dieselss

Why,,,did ya blink ??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone checking parkings tonight for redressing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LOL. I hate this phone


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Redressing what I all ready got my boots gloves ski mask carhart on


----------



## affekonig

Did it snow yet? I just woke up.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh wow look the sleeping bear has awaken and yes we had 12 millimeters of white stuff yesterday ahahaha lol


----------



## dieselss

Little frost on the tk this morning. Burrrr


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Love the frost this morning. No more allergies. Yeah! Still to hot out tho!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Push just seen your weather girl and she said for tonight

DEEP FREEZE WARNING


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, she sure is easy on the eyes!

does anybody have pics to post of a projet they just finished? I know somebody does. It is dark enough now!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1497417 said:


> Yeah, she sure is easy on the eyes!
> 
> does anybody have pics to post of a projet they just finished? I know somebody does. It is dark enough now!


let me light the way


----------



## 1olddogtwo

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## 1olddogtwo

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## 1olddogtwo

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## 1olddogtwo

......................


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup, that's the project I was talking about. Nice job Pat!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

and my two helpers


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You know I'm a dog guy, so I actually think that is a gooder pic than all your lights!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Looks nice Pat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1497452 said:


> You know I'm a dog guy, so I actually think that is a gooder pic than all your lights!


my buddies to the end


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok Pat Mounting LED's on the dog is a little bit EXTREME :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Beautiful doggies!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok any one up for a M&G at the New Dave and Busters in ORLAND next week some time


----------



## 01PStroke

I'm down!

Had some freezing rain/sleet/snow type stuff up here in Door County. Weird!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I cant go if they have blue carpet.


----------



## WilliamOak

Where in door county? Rest of my family is up in Ellison bay for the weekend


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im out for friday. Ill be drunk


----------



## 01PStroke

Fish creek! At peninsula state park doing some old school camping!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1497530 said:


> Im out for friday. Ill be drunk


Funny, me too!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1497474 said:


> Ok any one up for a M&G at the New Dave and Busters in ORLAND next week some time


I'm leaving for KC


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok so when ya coming back and when does anyone want to go as far as time OCT NOV DEC ?????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok now that was asked sully must be havin a shop party or his annual golf outting or push is makin apple pie


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

R&R Yard Design;1497523 said:


> I cant go if they have blue carpet.


spill all over that sh!t!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So did ya root for the cowboys to win


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1497661 said:


> So did ya root for the cowboys to win


WWW.Cowboy.com


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Not even gonna open that one


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So what ya goin to KC for


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1497474 said:


> Ok any one up for a M&G at the New Dave and Busters in ORLAND next week some time


I'd be down for that...
Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well looks like it might wait a bit most of everyone is not going so I said let's put a date together that works for most before the holidays and snow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Who ever wants some drinks. The first round of water is on me


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Must be going to rain if your offering water


----------



## 1olddogtwo

7 more denny


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thanks pat what going for in kc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh almost forgot pat my wife's friend called her today she lives in South Dakota. They got 10 or 11 inches if snow I think yesterday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1497750 said:


> Thanks pat what going for in kc


inventory our wherehouse, sort our semi trailers, train a new guy


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Come on you got go to kc to train a rookie heck can I go for ride I board.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

One day an Irishman, who had been stranded on a deserted island for over 10 years, saw a speck on the horizon. He thought to himself, 'It's certainly not a ship.' And, as the speck got closer and closer, he began to rule out the possibilities of a small boat or even a raft. Suddenly there emerged from the surf a wet-suited black clad figure. Putting aside the scuba gear and the top of the wet suit, there stood a drop-dead gorgeous blonde! The glamorous blonde strode up to the stunned Irishman and said to him, 'Tell me, how long has it been since you've had a cigarette?' 
'Ten years,' replied the amazed Irishman. With that, she reached over and unzipped a waterproofed pocket on the left sleeve of her wet suit, and pulled out a fresh pack of cigarettes. He takes one, lights it, and takes a long drag. 'Faith and begorra,'said the man, 'that is so good I'd almost forgotten how great a smoke can be!' 'And how long has it been since you've had a drop of good Irish whiskey' asked the blonde.
Trembling, the castaway replied, 'Ten years.' Hearing that, the blonde reaches over to her right sleeve unzips a pocket there and removes a flask and hands it to him. 
He opened the flask and took a long drink. 'Tis nectar of the gods!' stated the Irishman. 'Tis truly fantastic!!!' 
At this point the gorgeous blonde started to slowly unzip the long front of her wet suit, right down the middle. She looked at the trembling Irishman and asked, 'And how long has it been since you played around?' 
With tears in his eyes, the Irishman fell to his knees and sobbed; 'Don't tell me you've got golf clubs in there too!'


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I love it. Thats my family prayer!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ahahaha nice got frame it sounds like the blonde at sullys golf outting


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Prayer thought he copied it off your tattoo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1497763 said:


> Ahahaha nice got frame it sounds like the blonde at sullys golf outting


During a recent password audit by plowsite 
it was found that a blonde was using the following password:

"MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofySaltLak eCity"

When asked why she had such a long password, she said 
she was told that it had to be at least 8 characters
long and include at least one capital.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So got ask since you did the new lights did ya redo the horns as well??


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pat, that post in for sale was awesome. I was crying i was laughing so hard


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I wasn't crying but I did pee my pants!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the thing is I can clearly see you and Sully do the same being you all think ALIKE


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We think alike? Don't say that, we don't both like you! Haha!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1497801 said:


> We think alike? Don't say that, we don't both like you! Haha!


Feeeeeewwwwwwww thatsgood for me :laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo;1497775 said:


> During a recent password audit by plowsite
> it was found that a blonde was using the following password:
> 
> "MickeyMinniePlutoHueyLouieDeweyDonaldGoofySaltLak eCity"
> 
> When asked why she had such a long password, she said
> she was told that it had to be at least 8 characters
> long and include at least one capital.


great... now I need to change my password. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh the weather outside frightful.The temps are so delightful.and if you live by Chicago there will be no more snow , no more snow,no more snow


----------



## erkoehler

What up guys? Everyone have a good summer?

Starting to gather equipment for the season......first addition: 2008 f250 6.4l.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1498220 said:


> What up guys? Everyone have a good summer?
> 
> Starting to gather equipment for the season......first addition: 2008 f250 6.4l.


Your back. Drive by your work almost everyday looking at your truck collection haha. Guess you dont need a shop since they let ya store everything there


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1498220 said:


> What up guys? Everyone have a good summer?
> 
> Starting to gather equipment for the season......first addition: 2008 f250 6.4l.


THATS IT,THE SEASON IS OVER........

Everyone gets new toys be me,WTF.


----------



## dieselss

Waaaaaa,,,,who got new lights ?? Ok well me too,,,but I'm sure yours are better pat


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1498220 said:


> What up guys? Everyone have a good summer?
> 
> Starting to gather equipment for the season......first addition: 2008 f250 6.4l.


Must be nice! Hope tha motor hold up. Btw, we dont believe you until we get pics and what plow is on it.


----------



## erkoehler

It will be getting the equipment from my 6.0......should have a pic for you tomorrow.

Boss 8'2" v plow
16ft ebling


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1498231 said:


> THATS IT,THE SEASON IS OVER........
> 
> Everyone gets new toys be me,WTF.


I'm chasing you, don't kid yourself!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What you doing with 6.0?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1498240 said:


> I'm chasing you, don't kid yourself!


Well your ahead of me, I don't even have a plow. I'm still going around and around with Western.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You can just buy yours back Pat. I have two now. Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1498242 said:


> What you doing with 6.0?


yea what are u doing with the old beast.....I bid one dollar more then Sully


----------



## erkoehler

6.0 is sold......165,000 miles on it. Time for a change.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1498244 said:


> You can just buy yours back Pat. I have two now. Lol


I have a wideout deflector and a mount for a 06, just need something to go bewteen them


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll take that deflector since you wont be using it. I need one


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1498244 said:


> You can just buy yours back Pat. I have two now. Lol


Any movement on your Vee?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1498251 said:


> I'll take that deflector since you wont be using it. I need one


I should know in a couple of days


----------



## 1olddogtwo

and I have 4 guide sticks too....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

First big storm will be the week of boat show


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1498252 said:


> Any movement on your Vee?


Yep. A little leprechaun is buying it.


----------



## dieselss

When? I ain't touched any plows yet !


----------



## erkoehler

DIRISHMAN;1498257 said:


> First big storm will be the week of boat show


Not even funny


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sorry Eric just kidding it will never happen not unless pat predicts it


----------



## dieselss

Thx Dennis,,u mean I still have time to get ready ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Anything thing for ya jeff


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1498265 said:


> Sorry Eric just kidding it will never happen not unless pat predicts it


I predict the show will be the week of jan 12th

It's all good now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It got busy here tonight


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Ok. All plows,salters,tks,skids, and loaders ready I just wanna punch in and sit in the easy chair and wait for something to break lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

It that the week if your tool sale


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1498274 said:


> Lol. Ok. All plows,salters,tks,skids, and loaders ready I just wanna punch in and sit in the easy chair and wait for something to break lol


 I'm waiting until Feb


----------



## dieselss

I'm sure u can pat.......just buy a new one Lmao. Not us,,,,fix the old stuff...over and over and over again


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck the wings and cutting on the wideout where blued the look like jug saw blade he used to cut out for his new lights......... Lmao. Oooops time for my meds again


----------



## dieselss

I'd say so......maybe decaf??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well GOODER Morning ALL Hope ya'll have a GOODER afternoon


----------



## snowguys

Has anyone else did work for northwest snow removal on here I know ek has I just got a email from them say that kc was no longer with the company anyone hear what happen ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

She is on here all the time when snow starts flying. I am sure she will let us know. We all got same email as you.


----------



## erkoehler

I thought it was a husband/wife team??? I did also receive that email.....not sure if I should text KC or wait it out. 

I haven't ever dealt with anyone except him from that outfit.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

We did some bids for him in McHenry and Elgin just a few weeks ago.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

*Northwest Snow - It's Still a Go!*

Hey everyone - geez word spreads fast around here!

Yes, unfortunately KC is no longer with the company as he is dealing with some personal issues out of state. However, please know that nothing will be changing and I have everyone's pricing they submitted and will be contacting everyone in the next couple weeks as signed contracts come in.

In additional to our renewed clients from last year, we have a lot of new work we will need help with so please rest assured that anyone that helped us out last year will be asked to return again for this season. (And please feel free to pass my email along to any equipment owner/operators looking for additional work.)

I ask that everyone please limits their contact to myself regarding snow work. The best way to reach me is through email - [email protected].

Looking forward to working with everyone again. Thanks for your understanding during this difficult time. 

-Maggie Downer, CSP
Northwest Snow Removal, Inc.


----------



## buildinon

So the wife is getting transfered to Japan, which means we aren't moving...but she will be going there for 1 week a month for the next 4 months, which I guess means I will have some free time 

Went to Master Hitch in Palatine today to have them order the plow mount for the last truck I picked up at the auction back in the last week of July, and they were like "what you don't want to wait until December 1st like everyone else to get it installed" lol. They told me they had guys come in and already order and pay for plows but didn't want the installed until late Oct early Nov...nothing like waiting until the last minute. Said one guy was waiting until the first week of Dec...now to have George do the lights on this one and all done (hopefully) for this year exept for fixes here and there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm waiting until the end of Nov, I'll be 30-45 days ahead of the first snowfall


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1498802 said:


> I'm waiting until the end of Nov, I'll be 30-45 days ahead of the first snowfall


That hurts!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

1olddogtwo;1498802 said:


> I'm waiting until the end of Nov, I'll be 30-45 days ahead of the first snowfall


I certainly hope it snows before then...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well EK at least he said 30-45 before the first snow and not the week of the boat show ......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm looking for someone that would want to do a little fabrication for me. I need a hitch welded onto my box truck. Looking for someone that is somewhat close and knows what they are doing. Anyone interested?


----------



## buildinon

And sorry I meant ISN'T getting transfered to Japan...typo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1499054 said:


> And sorry I meant ISN'T getting transfered to Japan...typo


That's sucks on one hand I guess


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1498990 said:


> I'm looking for someone that would want to do a little fabrication for me. I need a hitch welded onto my box truck. Looking for someone that is somewhat close and knows what they are doing. Anyone interested?


Ok Ryan I have a very good friend of mine whom does all the welding at IDOT and also taught at Moriane valley for several years. He is on Vaca till this sunday .My question to you is do you have the tools needed and stuff to weld ordoes he need his own gear? This guy is a welding fool .trust me he fabbed the whole side of one of the IDOT six wheeler Dump bodies that was rustted out as well as rebuilt several bent plow frames. Let me know what ya have or what he needs


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1498990 said:


> I'm looking for someone that would want to do a little fabrication for me. I need a hitch welded onto my box truck. Looking for someone that is somewhat close and knows what they are doing. Anyone interested?


Sub Trailor and Hitch on 175th and Oak Park in Tinley Park. Nuff said.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1499092 said:


> Sub Trailor and Hitch on 175th and Oak Park in Tinley Park. Nuff said.


Ok I agree great guys over there


----------



## 01PStroke

Ok, weird thing happened today. That plow I bought, I hooked up to it to move it. It was being a pita to get attached (probably the broken springs on the stands have something to do with that), and then when I went to lift the plow, it only would lift until the lifting arm (? Where the chains attach) was level with the ground. I dropped the plow, removed the chains, and it lifted all the way. It almost sounded like something was binding (herd a click). Added some fluid, no change. Any ideas? Hopefully it's something easy..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Air in lines?


----------



## 01PStroke

Could be.. It's funny because it worked just fine last time I had it hooked up.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What kind of plow?


----------



## 01PStroke

Older 2 plug 8' ultra


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Try dumping fluid. Break lines free and drain all of it. Then refill and run without lift chain on. Get all air out then see if it works. Might work but if not, wont cost u much


----------



## 01PStroke

I will try that ASAP! Not like there's snow coming or anything LOL


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Did I hear rumor of a M&G Friday? Ill be in town


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DIRISHMAN;1497661 said:


> So did ya root for the cowboys to win


there were more bears jerseys then cowboys down here


----------



## brianbrich1

I had picked up an ultra from a guy dirt cheap few years ago cause he said it was broke. Did pretty much The same thing and what was wrong with it is The filter in The resevoir was gumed up with chunky fluid.. Cleaned The filter,resevoir and cleared lines and worked like a champ.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Staying busy Brian? We are still slammed. I love the winter rush!


----------



## brianbrich1

Yes we are.. Phone is off The hook but unfortunatly The sealcoat is pretty much ending. The temps are so cold at night its just not good to do especially homeowners and for some reason alot do not understand. The asphalt schedule has us easily into The second week of november and that is alot better than The last few years


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Glad to hear it. They are telling us that we will stay this busy into December. Only time will tell about that. A early snow or a real good cold snap might slow everybody down.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Ryan just met a friend of yours at the doc office at Loyola forgot his name but he has a shop in mokena and is a welder / pipe fitter he just had back surgery says you can call him to weld your hitch if ya want


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

El Nino looks to be breaking down and The Greenland Block looks to be building strength. Whoooooooo hooooooooo!


----------



## GMC99

Spreaders for sale cheap! Please spread the word!

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1499525#post1499525


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh what a change of heart now.


----------



## ERWbuilders

So, im ready to plow me some snow....got the plow hoses duct taped up n ready for action!


----------



## dieselss

Capt duct tape is back lol


----------



## ERWbuilders

dieselss;1499561 said:


> Capt duct tape is back lol


been creepin on the forum...did u get my PM?


----------



## dieselss

Yea. Didn't read it yet.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thought you moved far far away ???? Workin the pipeline


----------



## erkoehler

Gmc,

Work me a deal on that red western and the mini vbox......

Eric


----------



## ERWbuilders

DIRISHMAN;1499613 said:


> Thought you moved far far away ???? Workin the pipeline


i did...went to north dakota working 12 hr days 7 days a week...had some things happen to my parents so i had to come back...needless to say im going to stay here for the winter!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh come on you we're out filming for that show honey boo boo... Lmao


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So where ya living at over at Jeff's house


----------



## ERWbuilders

what the hells with this honey boo boo crap i been hearin about? lol...that jeffs new lady?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

PabstBlueRibbon;1499283 said:


> Did I hear rumor of a M&G Friday? Ill be in town


really where at? I'll stop by if it's close


----------



## metallihockey88

Hey was wondering if anyone has a shop they wouldnt mind letting me use this weekend preferably sunday. George is installing some lighting on my truck and was hoping we could find some shelter to do it in. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Dpnt need any tools or anything just a workspace


----------



## metallihockey88

Im sure he would gladly cut you a nice deal on any lighting stuff you may need for the help too


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You cam use my house of u want but its in lansing


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1499887 said:


> You cam use my house of u want but its in lansing


Got a big garage a truck would fit in?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well hell you can use my KC warehouse if ur willing to travel


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1499900 said:


> Well hell you can use my KC warehouse if ur willing to travel


Haha thanks. Bout as far


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I can fit my 250 in it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

If he uses a shoe horn and some KY


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1499962 said:


> If he uses a shoe horn and some KY


Your talking about his truck right?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I can get the 450 in the door but its too long to close it. And no i dont need the shoe horn and ky. Thats all dennis.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1499974 said:


> I can get the 450 in the door but its too long to close it. And no i dont need the shoe horn and ky. Thats all dennis.


Ill let ya know russ. Appreciate the offer


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Is your truck lifted


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1499984 said:


> Is your truck lifted


Yea 4in lift with 35in tires


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Get the total height i will see if it fits.


----------



## metallihockey88

Ok let ya know in the mornin


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1499990 said:


> Get the total height i will see if it fits.


Looks like we got 7'6 to the top of the clearance lights. Will obviously take the cb whips off


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1499990 said:


> Get the total height i will see if it fits.


Looks like we got 7'6 to the top of the clearance lights. Will obviously take the cb whips off


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ill see when i get home.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think Sully had a awesome shop party last night? I just wish I could remember it! WOW!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Do any of you guys have a roll up cover on a superduty if so which one and how do you like it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I feel like crap!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Cause we drank over 30 beers.... EACH.... I. Feel fine. Cracked my first beer an hour ago. Time to start all over!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I left at 1:30am and there was still about 10 guys left


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.aa.org/lang/fr/subpage.cfm?page=12

if u can read this, ur doing OK


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I have no clue when I left or got home. I know the wifey wasn't happy with the amount of noise I made. She'll get over it!

Pat, I'm a drunk, not an alcoholic!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok so what's the difference I've been tryin to tell the wife that for a long time


----------



## dieselss

I read two words pat,,,,does that count


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1500195 said:


> I read two words pat,,,,does that count


Thats words more then I can.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dats because you be a hillbilly jefree


----------



## dieselss

Lmao...no I was drinking Mexican beer,,,so I got a little translation


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Omg you sure are funny


----------



## buildinon

The difference is a alcoholic goes to classes= quitter ...a drunk continues on , kinda like a plow guy...we're always look'in for the next one Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Right and no one likes a quitter


----------



## dieselss

Lmao........


----------



## WilliamOak

Quitters never win!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good point. It's Sunday and I have Kettle One. Time to to it again!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey wanna share push I ll bring some John powers good ole Irish whiskey


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh yah is sully over also


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No, he just left!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Poor guy his head must spinning like a top still nice


----------



## NoFearDeere

Does anyone know where I can buy super sacks or salt totes in the Chicago area?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morton off north ave I think


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ealston and just south of north ave


----------



## road2damascus

buildinon;1500400 said:


> The difference is a alcoholic goes to classes= quitter ...a drunk continues on , kinda like a plow guy...we're always look'in for the next one





DIRISHMAN;1500416 said:


> Right and no one likes a quitter


This is why you all don't see me at the GTG's

I am a quitter. If I did drink now, you still wouldn't see me out......I could only afford 30 packs of high life with all these kids I am making :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well at least your able to afford that and not PBRS


----------



## road2damascus

guess that's a plus


----------



## DIRISHMAN

When I am thirsty I drink Guinness stay thirsty my friend


----------



## dieselss

Yuck Dennis. You like that used motor oil. Blah....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1500773 said:


> Yuck Dennis. You like that used motor oil. Blah....


Mmmmmmmm Rotella T15w40


----------



## dieselss

Nah. Not me. Amsoil. Hahaha


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just found out from a buddy that he lost a large lot he did for 8 years to Tovar. Him, Tovar and Brickman bid it. Brickman was 25% less then my buddy. But the kicker is Tovar was 30% below brickman! It was a seaonal without salt. Salt was always an extra. On top of Tovars 55% discount, they are offering no charge for salt. This is insane. I know the lot and the numbers. Its impossible to make any money whatsoever. Even if we get a winter with no snow


----------



## snowguys

Tovar must be hurting or trying to take over that management company


----------



## birchwood

SullivanSeptic;1501015 said:


> Just found out from a buddy that he lost a large lot he did for 8 years to Tovar. Him, Tovar and Brickman bid it. Brickman was 25% less then my buddy. But the kicker is Tovar was 30% below brickman! It was a seaonal without salt. Salt was always an extra. On top of Tovars 55% discount, they are offering no charge for salt. This is insane. I know the lot and the numbers. Its impossible to make any money whatsoever. Even if we get a winter with no snow


Tovar is offering $50 per hour for subs as of last year, Tovar is ruining the chicago market.


----------



## dieselss

50 an hour in Chicago. Seems a little low to me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its not a management company. Its ridiculous how low they were.


----------



## birchwood

Also have a question, I have a conventional plow and frame I am thinking about putting on a truck. Can I put a motor and pump from a unimount or similar with a controller on the plow.
What would I need Pump and motor and a simple cable to the controller.


----------



## dieselss

You could birch. Pump assm, and wiring...if it were me I wouldn't go back to a cable style try to find used assemblies that way u have everything


----------



## dieselss

Also the conventional plow assm is not as wide as a unimount. So just the pump and wiring would be all you could use


----------



## birchwood

Yeah I have no interst in cable driven, but I figured I could use unimount style since I don't have a pump or motor.


----------



## birchwood

dieselss;1501062 said:


> Also the conventional plow assm is not as wide as a unimount. So just the pump and wiring would be all you could use


Plow and frame are both conventional I dont have a pump motor lights or wiring.


----------



## dieselss

Ok. You could get something off eBay for cheep and just install on your setup


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone know of any decent 1500-2000ft2 warehouse space or a decent size yard available for rent/lease in Cary/crystal lake/LITH/mchenry/Algonquin area? Current yard/shop is up in the air looking for somewhere more permenantly. Already have a realtor working on it but figured it never hurts to ask around here.


----------



## buildinon

I know for a fact that Brickman is also giving away work for free if you sign with them as a community. My HOA had it in their last news letter that by signing with them this year that Brickman provided as a signing bonus$1800 worth of FREE landscaping plants and labor as well at the front of our club house. They removed all the old bushes and planted all new stuff. I didn't think that was legal but apparently it is...smh


----------



## brianbrich1

birchwood;1501052 said:


> Tovar is offering $50 per hour for subs as of last year, Tovar is ruining the chicago market.


I know for a fact last year it was more than 50 an hour and if thats what a sub was getting then they got screwed. As for this year for what they are offering to pay there subs that 50 an hour looks like gold. I have heard a many subs are not returning.


----------



## birchwood

brianbrich1;1501139 said:


> I know for a fact last year it was more than 50 an hour and if thats what a sub was getting then they got screwed. As for this year for what they are offering to pay there subs that 50 an hour looks like gold. I have heard a many subs are not returning.


3 years ago I had called them and filled out all the info and they offered $55 an hour, and I laughed at it. So I thought I would call again last year to see if anything had changed and they offered $50. So maybe some one else was getting more but I do know they offered $50 to me. When I started 12 years ago as a sub for another large outfit I was at $65 an hour

They have to be doing things cheaply if they are plowing Menards stores, everything has to be cheap if you can score work with menards.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Any news on El Nino for the upcoming season. I thought I heard it was breaking up.


----------



## brianbrich1

Pat i noticed artic took delivery of some shiny new loaders..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey birch I have a complete uni mount I am sellin for cheap controller ,wires , plow and mount


----------



## birchwood

DIRISHMAN;1501241 said:


> Hey birch I have a complete uni mount I am sellin for cheap controller ,wires , plow and mount


What size and what is the mount for, what do you want?


----------



## dieselss

Dennis you finally upgrading to a ph1 blizzard. Bout time lol


----------



## snorider075

Anybody know of anyone who is interested in helping with sidewalks and some plowing?
Thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1501209 said:


> Pat i noticed artic took delivery of some shiny new loaders..


30 928's and 100 252b3 as far as I know, maybe more


----------



## metallihockey88

snorider075;1501279 said:


> Anybody know of anyone who is interested in helping with sidewalks and some plowing?
> Thanks


Where is your work located? Might know a few people


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1501308 said:


> 30 928's and 100 252b3 as far as I know, maybe more


Lol blows my mind how they order equipment for jobs like i order copper fittings for my jobs. 30 loaders100 skids maybe a few dozen dump trucks if ya got em in case i need em lol unbelievable


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Any one looking for a boss 9 foot stright need to get it out of the yard.


----------



## snorider075

st.charles area


----------



## affekonig

I have a brand new, never used western pro-flo 1 Salter for sale if anyone is looking. Includes wiring, controller and unopened inductions. It's in the equipment section. Figured I'd throw it out there.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

birchwood;1501247 said:


> What size and what is the mount for, what do you want?


Hey birch 7.6 pro poly $1500 Obo mount is for 97 f250 new controller , new A frame , new motor also new angle cyl hose


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1501349 said:


> Any one looking for a boss 9 foot stright need to get it out of the yard.


You might get more at a scape yard than selling to somebody on here! Haha!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

It is actually in better shape than ya think


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I must have been real drunk when I saw it than.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Or not drunk enough  that what happens when ya mix kettle with Smirnoff lol


----------



## erkoehler

$1,000 and I'll pick it up.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

For me or Dennis.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

birchwood;1501160 said:


> 3 years ago I had called them and filled out all the info and they offered $55 an hour, and I laughed at it. So I thought I would call again last year to see if anything had changed and they offered $50. So maybe some one else was getting more but I do know they offered $50 to me. When I started 12 years ago as a sub for another large outfit I was at $65 an hour
> 
> They have to be doing things cheaply if they are plowing Menards stores, everything has to be cheap if you can score work with menards.


Well for the past few years I have been subbin for a sub with tovar and I'm making 65 an hour... and this year I have to install a GPS tracker in my truck. not like I care cause when I got the call to start my time started and when i was done it stoped. so no big deal to me. tho I heard alot of guys dont want to be tracked. like who cares if your doing what you should be doing then you fine no worries. but being last season I was on his clean up crew and got called out on clean ups at a few of there big place's cause the guy's they had there didnt do a very good job.

yes I *****ed 2 seasons ago about not getting called out right away but that's cause I knew I did a better job then some of the yahoo's they called out b4 me. maybe it's me but I try to take pride in the place's I plow at and make then as nice as i can. guess it's my work ethic or the way I was raised but I try to do the best job at every thing I do. cause I feel it show's alot about me as a person.

hell 65 an hour is cool for me. my only cost's are fuel and insurance. my truck and equipment has been paid for many time's over. man I love my 85...


----------



## birchwood

Reliable Snow and Ice;1501614 said:


> Well for the past few years I have been subbin for a sub with tovar and I'm making 65 an hour... and this year I have to install a GPS tracker in my truck. not like I care cause when I got the call to start my time started and when i was done it stoped. so no big deal to me. tho I heard alot of guys dont want to be tracked. like who cares if your doing what you should be doing then you fine no worries. but being last season I was on his clean up crew and got called out on clean ups at a few of there big place's cause the guy's they had there didnt do a very good job.
> 
> yes I *****ed 2 seasons ago about not getting called out right away but that's cause I knew I did a better job then some of the yahoo's they called out b4 me. maybe it's me but I try to take pride in the place's I plow at and make then as nice as i can. guess it's my work ethic or the way I was raised but I try to do the best job at every thing I do. cause I feel it show's alot about me as a person.
> 
> hell 65 an hour is cool for me. my only cost's are fuel and insurance. my truck and equipment has been paid for many time's over. man I love my 85...


Nick,

I feel the same way you do about my work, I think that was why I was so insulted by there offer. I had experience plowing and I'm not one to milk the clock, and with out meeting or anything they offered 55 so I turned them down. And then to be offered 50 the next year that really pissed me off, like hah you should have gone with us the first year.

And thanks for your help 2 years ago when I was in a bind.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

birchwood;1501619 said:


> Nick,
> 
> I feel the same way you do about my work, I think that was why I was so insulted by there offer. I had experience plowing and I'm not one to milk the clock, and with out meeting or anything they offered 55 so I turned them down. And then to be offered 50 the next year that really pissed me off, like hah you should have gone with us the first year.
> 
> And thanks for your help 2 years ago when I was in a bind.


hey I'm all about helping out. if I can then I can and will. and yeah if they offered me that I would have turned them down also. but what they might not think is you get what you pay for.

the place I have been turning wrench's at for 6 weeks now I applied for 14 weeks ago they hired another guy b4 me and he wanted 13 bucks an hour i told them 22 was my minimum rate they went with the other guy. he lasted 3 weeks there. after the 1st week one of the owners said to me yeah I dont remember why we didnt hire you first. then he said yeah the other guy wanted less money then you do.

I just said well you got what you paid for didnt you. i could not believe I said that but it was out there. he laughed and said yea we did. he couldnt fix crap and had no tools to do the job he was hired to do. hell the owners kid who's there said the guy took 4 days to change a starter on a Detroit 60 series. a job like that takes me an hour. LOL


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

i know this is a little off topic, but realize people on here have alot of contacts

Growing Company needs to fill multiple positions

We are looking for a few skilled carpenters that meet the following criteria

MUST HAVE VALID LICENSE AND OWN VEHICLE - CDL A a big plus
MUST HAVE GENERAL TOOLS TO PERFORM THE WORK
MUST HAVE A MINIMUM OF 5 YEARS OF CARPENTRY EXPERIENCE
MUST BE WILLING TO WORK, WE WORK AT LEAST 6 DAYS A WEEK, NORMALLY 10+ HOUR DAYS

MUST SPEAK FLUENT ENGLISH

THIS POSITION WILL NOT PAY MORE THAN $20/HOUR WITH A STARTING PAY OF 15-17 BASED ON EXPERIENCE

It is preferred that the applicants be from Mchenry or Boone county, as it is cental to our shop.

we are based out of Marengo, IL

Applicants must send applications/resumes with at least 5 years of job history with references.
Applicants will be expected to know how to perform general carpentry tasks

[email protected]

815-560-2051

WE DO OCCASIONAL ROOFING, YOU MUST BE COMFORTABLE ON A 12/12 ROOF 3-4 STORIES UP

Please do not waste my time and yours if you cannot fulfill the above requirements

Job openings as soon as Tomm.
Immediate work, work booked well past the holidays

Thanks
Nate


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thats a lot of requirements and experience for $15 an hour. Not sure if your going to find someone with all that for $15. Good luck tho.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, a 12/12 roof for 20.00 an hr. YEA RIGHT that's makes $50 an hour sound good in my truck


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well that sure ain't a UNION JOB ????


----------



## ChrisOrr

*Storms for November*

There's finally some snow potential for the area. Just finished a long range forecast - best dates for snow in November: 5-6, 18-19, 24-25 and December 2-4.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ChrisOrr;1501729 said:


> There's finally some snow potential for the area. Just finished a long range forecast - best dates for snow in November: 5-6, 18-19, 24-25 and December 2-4.


Ok Chris if that is so show us the MAPs


----------



## 01PStroke

Ohhhh that'd be nice.

Side note, anyone want or know someone who wants a SCT tuner with a few tunes for a 7.3?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Why you putting something different on yours


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Artics moving loaders. And salt bins


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep look at few post back a see how many the got being delivered . WOW 30 ,980's and over a 100 252b skids


----------



## dieselss

That's alotta equipment,,,I don't care who u are that's a lot


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Jeff how's it going ? You got stuff getting ready for snow& ice


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Jeffs done now hes sitting on his ass.


----------



## dieselss

Shoot Dennis I barely scratched the surface. Still got 2 mini loaders, all our skids, and all the tks. Just semi finished the 3rd blizzard 1 more to go, then got the ultras, and unimounts. And don't forget all the salters. Yea its Gunna be a looooogggg time till I'm done


----------



## dieselss

Haha,,,yea I am Russ,,smoke break how'd u guess


----------



## ERWbuilders

Mdwstsnow512;1501651 said:


> i know this is a little off topic, but realize people on here have alot of contacts
> 
> Growing Company needs to fill multiple positions
> 
> We are looking for a few skilled carpenters that meet the following criteria
> 
> MUST HAVE VALID LICENSE AND OWN VEHICLE - CDL A a big plus
> MUST HAVE GENERAL TOOLS TO PERFORM THE WORK
> MUST HAVE A MINIMUM OF 5 YEARS OF CARPENTRY EXPERIENCE
> MUST BE WILLING TO WORK, WE WORK AT LEAST 6 DAYS A WEEK, NORMALLY 10+ HOUR DAYS
> 
> MUST SPEAK FLUENT ENGLISH
> 
> THIS POSITION WILL NOT PAY MORE THAN $20/HOUR WITH A STARTING PAY OF 15-17 BASED ON EXPERIENCE
> 
> It is preferred that the applicants be from Mchenry or Boone county, as it is cental to our shop.
> 
> we are based out of Marengo, IL
> 
> Applicants must send applications/resumes with at least 5 years of job history with references.
> Applicants will be expected to know how to perform general carpentry tasks
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> 815-560-2051
> 
> WE DO OCCASIONAL ROOFING, YOU MUST BE COMFORTABLE ON A 12/12 ROOF 3-4 STORIES UP
> 
> Please do not waste my time and yours if you cannot fulfill the above requirements
> 
> Job openings as soon as Tomm.
> Immediate work, work booked well past the holidays
> 
> Thanks
> Nate


Ill come work with all those requirements for 30/hr min. esp. roofing that high


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1501753 said:


> Why you putting something different on yours


Yeah probably going to be ordering a DPTuner in the next few days here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ERWbuilders;1501769 said:


> Ill come work with all those requirements for 30/hr min. esp. roofing that high


Most definitely Eric and trust me you get what pay for . Would want some 10-12 buck an hour lakie doin my roof


----------



## DIRISHMAN

They just may use duct tape in the valley seams ???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1501771 said:


> Yeah probably going to be ordering a DPTuner in the next few days here


Talk to ERW he is runnin a 7.3


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1501754 said:


> Artics moving loaders. And salt bins


I saw them dropping off a loader on 50 and 30 at the Ford City Mall today.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well guys you decide . Just got a call from my friend from IDOT . He says for the last 3 weeks they have been getting 6 truck loads of salt a day . Problem is he says the Dome is now full and was told that they will be getting more salt till 1st week of Dec to stock pile ???? Do they know something ???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's free money for them


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

They have a pile 50 feet tall, about 50 feet wide and as long as a football field or two at the IDOT garage on 30 and 80. Do they know anything? Yup, winter is coming. With the amount they waste, they won't have enought even if we don't get 1 inch all season.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh come on now just because they over load there trucks and make the road look like there is still snow on it . But in all it is because the over loaded the road will salt Nah say it ain't so


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ChrisOrr;1501729 said:


> There's finally some snow potential for the area. Just finished a long range forecast - best dates for snow in November: 5-6, 18-19, 24-25 and December 2-4.


Really.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1501817 said:


> Really.....


I figured someone would say what I was thinking. Thanks Pat!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1501817 said:


> Really.....


Well like I said show us the maps


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Come on pat didn't you get that in your crystal ball ....


----------



## birchwood

ChrisOrr;1501729 said:


> There's finally some snow potential for the area. Just finished a long range forecast - best dates for snow in November: 5-6, 18-19, 24-25 and December 2-4.


As much as I would love to see the snow but I can wait maybe till the begining of December. We have alot of Christmas lights to get up! 70 houses!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hell it might snow next week cause I don't have a plow and I'm still out of town. I would be my luck


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Where you at still in KC


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea...... The sub job is jacked


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1501820 said:


> I figured someone would say what I was thinking. Thanks Pat!


I heard the echo thru PS


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone else do anything fun today? I finised a three day job in two days and before the rain. Two 1000 gal tanks and 1000 ft of trench installed and backfilled!


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1501840 said:


> Anyone else do anything fun today? I finised a three day job in two days and before the rain. Two 1000 gal tanks and 1000 ft of trench installed and backfilled!


Nice. Did a nice big 40ft sewer replacement yesterday and got to repair a water main that rotted and blew apart in a crawlspace. Best part was it was the opposite side of the house from the access hole and crawl was so shallow that with me on my stomach crawling my bad hit every joist. And on case thats not fun enough, it blew few days ago when they were out of town so crawl was a mud pit. Fun emough of a day for ya	? Haha


----------



## birchwood

*Something fun today*

I had the pleasure of rewiring the back of one my trucks today after plainfield police stopped my mowing crew and then the state police decided to do an inspection on the truck and trailer.


----------



## brianbrich1

For The big salt piles i would say they are still pulling salt from what they wnere under contract for to get cheaper rates for The 11/12 season. I know a local municipality who still needs to pull 140 more ton to meet there contract obligation before The end of year and no room in there dome or they will get charged The extra money per ton on what they did pull. Iam sure The state has The same deals.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1501844 said:


> Nice. Did a nice big 40ft sewer replacement yesterday and got to repair a water main that rotted and blew apart in a crawlspace. Best part was it was the opposite side of the house from the access hole and crawl was so shallow that with me on my stomach crawling my bad hit every joist. And on case thats not fun enough, it blew few days ago when they were out of town so crawl was a mud pit. Fun emough of a day for ya	? Haha


Sounds like both of u had a crappy day but one smells like roses and the smells like sh!t


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hmmmmmm who? Do tell


----------



## ERWbuilders

dirishman;1501774 said:


> they just may use duct tape in the valley seams ???


lmao! !!!!


----------



## buildinon

Anyone else heading to McCormick Place tomorrow for the last day of Build Expo? I'll be there for the trade show checking a few things out and heading to a few seminars if anyone else is around let me know.


----------



## 4wydnr

01PStroke;1501771 said:


> Yeah probably going to be ordering a DPTuner in the next few days here


You sure you want to do that?


----------



## nevrnf

01PStroke;1501771 said:


> Yeah probably going to be ordering a DPTuner in the next few days here


Good luck with that. I personally know of 5 engines that have suffered what 4wydnr picture shows in the Chicago area that were running DP tunes. Want to buy a spare motor, I still have mine from my part out if you are interested. For 7.3 tunes i would look towards
Powerhungry Perf., Tyrant Diesel, Beans Diesel. Total Diesel, TS Performance

Not in any particular order but i have had personal experience with all of these.


----------



## ChrisOrr

DIRISHMAN;1501737 said:


> Ok Chris if that is so show us the MAPs


Not a problem.. they are available at my website. The Oct 31-Nov 1 storm will probably be more rain than snow for Chicago.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oooooooohhhhh PAT


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey TLS where you at

Just like sully and pat said ........REALY


----------



## ERWbuilders

4wydnr;1502004 said:


> You sure you want to do that?


i third this....go with TS. hasnt let me down yet!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Hey guys,

Just thought I'd post and let you know about the fund raiser I've been working on all year. Through my customer base, friends, and family, I've raised $4500 toward the construction of my first well in Africa to bring clean uncontaminated water to those without.
I have a thread in Off Topic regarding it, but wanted to share with this group. In the next few weeks, I'm hoping to raise the last $1500 to complete the project which will provide 700+ people with water.

Even if you're unable to donate, if you could share the info with those you know. Or in the next two weeks, before ordering food, or buying that extra coffee, Pepsi, or energy drink, make 1 sacrifice to help those who don't have the basics of water in their life. Over 800 million people don't.

Thanks for hearing me out.

Allen http://bit.ly/rWuqiZ


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Okay guys Skilling was just on and said that most definitely we will not have a winter like last year especially the way things are right now


----------



## dieselss

so is that a good thing or a bad thing??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

?????????!?????????????? I'll leave that for y'all to finger out


----------



## Mark13

4wydnr;1502004 said:


> You sure you want to do that?


That'll buff right out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ChrisOrr;1502028 said:


> Not a problem.. they are available at my website. The Oct 31-Nov 1 storm will probably be more rain than snow for Chicago.


LINK?



DIRISHMAN;1502063 said:


> Oooooooohhhhh PAT


Checking in



DIRISHMAN;1502208 said:


> Okay guys Skilling was just on and said that most definitely we will not have a winter like last year especially the way things are right now


we had one?



dieselss;1502213 said:


> so is that a good thing or a bad thing??


REALLY have to ask?

I won't even get into the weather pic until mid-Nov.

Riddle time

Whats Black on the backside, Red on the ends and silverish in the middle. Sully and P2P aren't allowed to comment.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1502208 said:


> Okay guys Skilling was just on and said that most definitely we will not have a winter like last year especially the way things are right now


He said if things keep changing. El Nino needs to do a disappearing act and that Greenland block needs to redevolp. Than maybe a gooder year.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Come on Pat, I want to play!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1502256 said:


> Come on Pat, I want to play!


nope, cant give it up just yet.....

2nd hint

it has 600hp behind it and a loose nut


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh. Oh oh. Pic me. I know i know!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No way Jose. I said first!


----------



## 01PStroke

Funny, I'm not saying DP couldn't have caused this in part, but this is the first I'm hearing of any problems with them. I don't really beat on my truck at all.. Hm makes me wonder! Off to do more research!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

A fire truck with 3000 ft of hose


----------



## DIRISHMAN

No no wait sullys new super vactor


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NO...it would be green


----------



## 4wydnr

1olddogtwo;1502253 said:


> ouch, did i say OUCH!!!!!!!
> 
> what WAS that


My 7.3 that threw 2 rods.


----------



## 4wydnr

01PStroke;1502283 said:


> Not so sure myself! Funny, I'm not saying DP couldn't have caused this in part, but this is the first I'm hearing of any problems with them. I don't really beat on my truck at all.. Hm makes me wonder! Off to do more research!


Search 80 economy. They claim they fixed the problem years ago. I admit I'm not easy on my truck but I know I'm not the roughest either. Either way 100% of the dp tuned trucks in my garage threw rods through the block.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1502299 said:


> NO...it would be green


that was before the Wrap:laughing:

OK OK IT'S PATT;S NEW SILVER F350 WITH A 9.2 BOSS VE PLOW?????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1502304 said:


> that was before the Wrap:laughing:
> 
> OK OK IT'S PATT;S NEW SILVER F350 WITH A 9.2 BOSS VE PLOW?????


In a word....no


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok Pat last one a new silver F250 CC with a new 9.6 HINIKER VEE Thumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Really? Hiniker!? Come on


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1502311 said:


> Really? Hiniker!? Come on


Hey it was worth a try


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1502309 said:


> Ok Pat last one a new silver F250 CC with a new 9.6 HINIKER VEE Thumbs Up


In two words...... He!! NO


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1502316 said:


> In two words...... He!! NO


ok ok I give up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

An Irishman never gives up. He keeps drinking!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok sully your right must be the Budweiser wagon train pullin kegs of beer with six Clydesdale horses each 100 hp = 600 hp


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That's better. But I drink High Life!


----------



## 01PStroke

4wydnr;1502303 said:


> Search 80 economy. They claim they fixed the problem years ago. I admit I'm not easy on my truck but I know I'm not the roughest either. Either way 100% of the dp tuned trucks in my garage threw rods through the block.


Did you have anything else done to the trucks? Exhaust, intake, injectors, ect? Mileage when they came apart? I'm going to research that tonight. I want to make the best possible decision! Thanks!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

01PStroke;1502338 said:


> Did you have anything else done to the trucks? Exhaust, intake, injectors, ect? Mileage when they came apart? I'm going to research that tonight. I want to make the best possible decision! Thanks!


Best decision??? Sell it and buy a Duramax!


----------



## 01PStroke

SullivanSeptic;1502339 said:


> Best decision??? Sell it and buy a Duramax!


Key word is BEST decision. Not worst! LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1502340 said:


> Key word is BEST decision. Not worst! LOL


Timberins and Krank up the T bars


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SKILLINGS WINTER FORECASTIS COMIN UP??????:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1502339 said:


> Best decision??? Sell it and buy a Duramax!


I have to agree with Sully here.... duramax only way to go...


----------



## 4wydnr

01PStroke;1502338 said:


> Did you have anything else done to the trucks? Exhaust, intake, injectors, ect? Mileage when they came apart? I'm going to research that tonight. I want to make the best possible decision! Thanks!


All I had done was intake, tuner and exhaust. A very minor tweaking in my opinion. The engine had 169,000 when it let loose. I had run the dp tuner for about 4 years. It had 40 tow, 80 economy and 120 race for the programming. The shifting strategy was hands down better than the superchips programmer I ran for a short while.

In the end I found a 99 engine with fewer miles and forged rods. But still haven't put any power adders on. Good thing I had my cummins to get me around when the powerstroke crapped out.


----------



## nevrnf

The other big disadvantage to the DP is you are locked to him for tuning as his chip is his own. If you choose any of the others listed you can send the chip and have them put their tunes on it without buying another chip.


----------



## ChrisOrr

1olddogtwo;1502238 said:


> asked: LINK?
> 
> ChrisOrrWeather.com


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Skilling ???????


----------



## Whitepwdrplower

DIRISHMAN;1502526 said:


> Skilling ???????


yea where...when....Thumbs Up:laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnowMatt13

Skilling said colder and snowier than average.
Didn't he say to move last winter cause it was going to be so bad???:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Hummmm. Did they just rerun the tape of last yr then. Lol


----------



## dieselss

hey yall,,,,,anyone running an ultra mount,,,check out the post i put up in the western section. explains the piviot bar grease zerk install...


----------



## Whitepwdrplower

dieselss;1502709 said:


> hey yall,,,,,anyone running an ultra mount,,,check out the post i put up in the western section. explains the piviot bar grease zerk install...


yea thanks for those pics last winter...my plow has never operated better! Billhilly!


----------



## dieselss

no prob,,,,now i remember who i sent them too....i looked for the post but couldnt find it.


----------



## Whitepwdrplower

lol! yea buddy....


----------



## dieselss

cool,,,so howd yours turn out btw???


----------



## Whitepwdrplower

dieselss;1502734 said:


> cool,,,so howd yours turn out btw???


top notch!..added thicker plates just in case and no wear on it yet!Thumbs Up


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Here is the map from Skillings page


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1502626 said:


> Skilling said colder and snowier than average.
> Didn't he say to move last winter cause it was going to be so bad???:laughing:


Nope. Last year he was the ONLY one who said, he doesn't know where, or can't understand where they (other forecasters) are getting there info. He was the ONLY one who said he didn't see a bad winter.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I need to buy onboard air compressor system for my truck. Who knows of a site with good deals for air compressors. Mines being installed on frame rail so it has to be able to take rain and snow. Anyone have any input?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mine is viair. The first one failed on the frame, salt got it. The compressor is now behind the backseat. The tanks are mounted on the rail by the horns


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was going mount it in my toolbox, just never got to it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Happy 39th birthday olddog!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

39! He doesn't look a day over 60.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thanks mine is tommorow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow now I do feel old


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1503122 said:


> 39! He doesn't look a day over 60.


Thanks. I give all the credit to Viagra for my youthfulness


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1503120 said:


> Happy 39th birthday olddog!


I wish I was that young


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1503126 said:


> Thanks. I give all the credit to Viagra for my youthfulness


Thought you said cialis


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1503123 said:


> Thanks mine is tommorow


Oct 21 18??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oct 21st dogg


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1503128 said:


> Thought you said cialis


And " just for men in 5mins"


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo I have my compressor on the frame rail, how long did yours work for before it failed??? And do you think if I just cover the compressor that would save it a little bit longer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1503137 said:


> 1olddogtwo I have my compressor on the frame rail, how long did yours work for before it failed??? And do you think if I just cover the compressor that would save it a little bit longer.


GL mine lasted less then a season


----------



## 01PStroke

Happy bday Irishman!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Happy B-day Dennis


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thanks guys much appreciated


----------



## DIRISHMAN

hey look at this bad boy


----------



## birchwood

Accuweather's extended forecast has a chance of rain snow mix for Halloween!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Mighty early for snow in the forecast hopefully it's a good sign for this winter.


----------



## birchwood

Thats kinda what I was thinking.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well there is a long time between now and then. And besides it always raining on Halloween and our first snow flakes fall before then if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

birchwood;1503427 said:


> Accuweather's extended forecast has a chance of rain snow mix for Halloween!


I saw that too. I'm ready. Bring it!


----------



## brianbrich1

Happy belatated birthday gents.. Rain/Snow for halloween will make trick or treating mighty chilly for my girls.. Looks like it will b a hot coffea in one hand and hot chocalates for them.. Who am i kidding thats every year.. Kids are awesome...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1503452 said:


> Well there is a long time between now and then. And besides it always raining on Halloween and our first snow flakes fall before then if I'm not mistaken


Yup, way to long between now and than. It is getting close tho. You are correct, we do see are first flakes before Halloween. Well, we do in a normal winter. In 1993, we got between 2 and 3 inches of the white stuff!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

El Niño is all but gone for now . Greenland block starting according to your DD drinking buddy


----------



## 01PStroke

Spooooooky


----------



## dieselss

English Dennis ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

UNO mos poor fervor senior. Stay thirsty my friend . When I am thirsty I drink guiness


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U drinking ur cake?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hiccup. Sorry does it show


----------



## dieselss

That candle has got to be hot going dwn


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Kinda tasted like a ?????


----------



## dieselss

Melted crayon?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Kinda a mix between that and an old snow shoe


----------



## 01PStroke

Why can't we have a "like" button on here!?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea he so old he would know what an old show shoe is.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

There is a like button here when you get a friend request you either like em or you don't


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1503604 said:


> Why can't we have a "like" button on here!?


Because this is not farse book


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1503507 said:


> Happy belatated birthday gents.. Rain/Snow for halloween will make trick or treating mighty chilly for my girls.. Looks like it will b a hot coffea in one hand and hot chocalates for them.. Who am i kidding thats every year.. Kids are awesome...


Yes Brian, kids are awesome. That's not even saying enough!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's 11pm and still 70 here in KC. It's forecasted to be in the 20's by Saturday night


----------



## DIRISHMAN

What great day it was


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wahooooo go bears and SNOW


----------



## buildinon

I don't know how awesome kids are yet as we have not had any so far...but I will say if they are as awesome as my wife BRING THEM ON!!! We went to the Nebraska / Northwestern football game Saturday and watched our Huskers comeback to beat the Wildkitties, and then went to the Bears game tonight for my Sweetest Day gift from her  

Now if she could of gotten me or all of us snow that would of been even better


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so from what I have been reading is... I should put the plow and salter on the truck. I dont use the salter but it's a good blocker for the red light camera's which when I have them both on I try to be in the intersection when the camera flash's :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Do I believe it, no but NOAA actually has snow showers forecasted for Friday night. Do I believe it is going to cool off? Yes and it is about time. It is just to warm out there and its only 740am!


----------



## erkoehler

Haven't even looked at my spreaders yet.....or plows.


----------



## affekonig

Speaking of spreaders - somebody buy this one already: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=138966


----------



## the new boss 92

any one know someone looking for another sub this year?


i can also run a skid to if that will help.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Not much will stick. Grounds 61 still


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Still waiting on a couple customers but i might need someone around Midway area.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep I agree with that .


----------



## snowguys

Hey new boss where do you live? Ever drive a loader ?


----------



## Bporter

Hey what are u guys getting for salt prices???


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

might be able to get bagged salt at really good price's per pallet

just waiting to hear from my girl at the landscape supply joint


----------



## metallihockey88

hey guys, just posted a few things for sale for my buddy. unfortunately he got yanked out of the snowbiz for a while starting a family. due to a severe financial bind he has to unload this stuff. any help moving it would be greatly appreciated. its all stuff in mint shape, plow was used 2 seasons as a part time sub and rack/toolbox just 1 year.

plow http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139326

backrack/toolbox http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139327


----------



## clncut

Hey guys, I was looking to see if anyone here has a leveling kit on their plow truck. If so have you had any issues with the abuse from plowing? I just had a 2 inch leveling kit by hell bent steel put on my truck today and what a difference it makes. I'm also running a wideout this year. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have lift keys but thats it. I abuse the hell out of mine. No issues. Run a western MVP and now a wideout


----------



## clncut

SullivanSeptic;1504518 said:


> I have lift keys but thats it. I abuse the hell out of mine. No issues. Run a western MVP and now a wideout


Just what I was looking for. Thanks


----------



## SullivanSeptic

U have chevy or Dodge?


----------



## clncut

2012 dodge. Couldn't stand the drop In the front end


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh ok. I have a chevy duramax. Either way, its fine. My philosophy is that its a truck. They are all built to be worked. So work them. Don't baby it. If you work it, then it will pay for itself.


----------



## clncut

It will work! The few events we had last year I was running an MVP and the truck handled great. I was just curious if I should anticipate any problems from the leveling kit as this is the first time plowing with one and the additional weight from the wideout.


----------



## captshawn

clncut;1504515 said:


> Hey guys, I was looking to see if anyone here has a leveling kit on their plow truck. If so have you had any issues with the abuse from plowing? I just had a 2 inch leveling kit by hell bent steel put on my truck today and what a difference it makes. I'm also running a wideout this year. Thanks in advance.


I have a 2" leveling kit on my 2011 Ram and no issues. Ran it last season with a Boss 8.2 VXT and not that we used it a bunch, but no issues "knock on wood."


----------



## erkoehler

I'd go $250 on the toolbox and back rack.



metallihockey88;1504492 said:


> hey guys, just posted a few things for sale for my buddy. unfortunately he got yanked out of the snowbiz for a while starting a family. due to a severe financial bind he has to unload this stuff. any help moving it would be greatly appreciated. its all stuff in mint shape, plow was used 2 seasons as a part time sub and rack/toolbox just 1 year.
> 
> plow http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139326
> 
> backrack/toolbox http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139327


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1504706 said:


> I'd go $250 on the toolbox and back rack.


Ill ask but think $300 is bottom line on those


----------



## erkoehler

Just did a leveling kit and larger rear blocks on my 2008 F250.


----------



## metallihockey88

I can even drop em by your work for free


----------



## the new boss 92

snowguys;1504330 said:


> Hey new boss where do you live? Ever drive a loader ?


im in carol stream wheaton area, i have run a loader but dont have alot of experience in it. mostly trucks and skids.


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1504710 said:


> I can even drop em by your work for free


Let me know what day, and i'll have cash.
Hopefully he'll come down a little.

Text me once you talk to him 630-533-2760


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone looking for a stainless steel vbox? I'm thinking about selling one of mine. I have a 7ft long box with 16" extensions welded on it. Actually holds 4 yards when full. Lol. Has new motor as of last year. I want to get some kind of a poly vbox for my shortbed.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Ryan there was someone on here I think sell a snow ex Poly Vee box on here


----------



## SullivanSeptic

This heat sucks. Its only two days worth but geez. Come on cold front.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

No kidding Sully almost had to turn on the A/C on last night to get some Sleep


----------



## DIRISHMAN

But hey it's coming soon.WYOMING and IDAHO got big snow the other day all over the state


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well what a day . I think this season looks to be pretty interesting. Skilling said at noon today that at this time last year only less than 1/3 was snow covered at this time and ad of now almost half has snow and early at that. 

Pat looks like you maybe going back to the east coast . Skilling showed a big storm going up the coast in the next day or two. Good luck bud


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1505343 said:


> Well what a day . I think this season looks to be pretty interesting. Skilling said at noon today that at this time last year only less than 1/3 was snow covered at this time and ad of now almost half has snow and early at that.
> 
> Pat looks like you maybe going back to the east coast . Skilling showed a big storm going up the coast in the next day or two. Good luck bud


Making plans already. Could be a major snow/hurricane event


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yeah heard there calling this one frankinstorm being it going too go into Halloween , also seen the could receive 5-6 inch if snow in 3hrs also say this is due to the Greenland block not allowing it to just go it so it is forcing it back thru land like NY, Rh , MANE ECT ANYWAY good luck pat stay safe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nice pic in your signature


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thanks figured I needed to change it . For a reason


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Its going to be a snowcane with 10-22 inches for the storm if it works the right way. I hope that it does not happen for the sake, that it will be a 3:1 - 7:1. Also i would have to go out and pick up a generator from RI that weighs in at 14k


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1505416 said:


> Its going to be a snowcane with 10-22 inches for the storm if it works the right way. I hope that it does not happen for the sake, that it will be a 3:1 - 7:1. Also i would have to go out and pick up a generator from RI that weighs in at 14k


Sure now tease me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1505407 said:


> nice pic in your signature


I noticed that today too. Did you think you could just slip that past us Dennis? Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yeah especially when his plow is at home


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Why no not at all I have nothing to hide


----------



## buildinon

Had the last plow frame put one of the trucks I picked up over the summer, came home hooked the plow up to it and nothing. All I heard was the the electrical side of the truck side trying to work but the plow side was doing a nada...no lights or anything...so now gotta strap the thing up as its a BOSS and bring it to them in the am to drop off before we head up to Little Bay De Noc in Escanaba, Mi (the up area) for a weekend of walleye fishing...argh!!! Hopefully they say it is supposed to get down in the 20's and 30's up there at night with a chance of a wintry mix so we should be able to nail some 10lb eyes w/o a problem up there


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well I guess we can consider our selves lucky that we're not going to get what the east coast is going to get. 

Only one person in here will be going to the east coast stay safe and see ya soon ????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1505906 said:


> Well I guess we can consider our selves lucky that we're not going to get what the east coast is going to get.
> 
> Only one person in here will be going to the east coast stay safe and see ya soon ????


I'm leaving KC now for chgo and Sunday for the east coast


----------



## dieselss

So its Gunna be that bad then huh?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I never miss a good storm


----------



## dieselss

Lol. I'm sure your JOB don't let you muss a good storm


----------



## DIRISHMAN

There now talking about 60-70 mph winds going into or onto New England and real possibility of a lot of snow 
How crazy is that flooding and snow wtf


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1505910 said:


> I never miss a good storm


Well hopefully your front end don't get the wobbles


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I wish I had. Time to pick up my plow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1505922 said:


> Well hopefully your front end don't get the wobbles


My trailer is a bit light on the front it's still overloaded


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1505928 said:


> I wish I had. Time to pick up my plow


So send sully and push for it ;-)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

450 miles to home


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1505955 said:


> 450 miles to home


Wahoo more DD COFFEE


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mmmmmmmm, DD coffee. My treat when I see you!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1505964 said:


> Mmmmmmmm, DD coffee. My treat when I see you!


Road trip soon I hope.... The other road trip that is


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey push you still busy. If not you and sully gotta get Pats plow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's too bad ass for them


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pat, you need a trailer? I have one. Or two. Or seven.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1505971 said:


> Pat, you need a trailer? I have one. Or two. Or seven.


I'm trying on those. I've got my box full of heavy crap


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1505970 said:


> It's too bad ass for them


Ahahaha . Well you know the sayin is if ya can't play with big boys stay in the sand box. Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

All the concrete forms are gone. Just trailers now. And one has ramps on it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Now Pat. There is no chance you are driving and texting at the same time? Are you?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hell no. Voice control....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1505965 said:


> Road trip soon I hope.... The other road trip that is


Yes, that road trip. My treat!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1505967 said:


> Hey push you still busy. If not you and sully gotta get Pats plow


Busy. Crazy busy. I'm also backup yard man now, so I am gettin even more hours. Get to run a brand new loader tho!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1505970 said:


> It's too bad ass for them


Come on? To bad ass? Ok, it is pretty sweet!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1505907 said:


> I'm leaving KC now for chgo and Sunday for the east coast


East coast Sunday? So much for our trip that week?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1506004 said:


> Come on? To bad ass? Ok, it is pretty sweet!


Well to bad ass to hang off a Chevy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I have a Ford. It would take but about an hour to run the wires and truckside! Haha


----------



## erkoehler

So they're getting big snow out east? ???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Big rains. Maybe some snow in the high elevations.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1506001 said:


> Busy. Crazy busy. I'm also backup yard man now, so I am gettin even more hours. Get to run a brand new loader tho!


Nice I used do the same at my place when I was there brand new cat loader. That was nice all I had to do was scoop and push in a hole for the conveyor


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1506031 said:


> I have a Ford. It would take but about an hour to run the wires and truckside! Haha


I was referring to sully's wagon


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1506052 said:


> I was referring to sully's wagon


I know. You also have a wagon now!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It was a nice drive thru countryside


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We can drive the pumper up there and install it on that!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1506134 said:


> We can drive the pumper up there and install it on that!


Now that would be bad ass, we could fling sh!t up front and out the back


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We could lay down some liquid brine real nice. Just turn the pump on reverse and spray. No need to even move the truck. It will coat an entire lot from one spot!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing beats a Pops beef sandwich, been wanting one for months. I swear beef sandwich are only located in chicago


----------



## DIRISHMAN

You need to go to Carms in oak park ave in tinley park much better than pops. Oh yah I guess welcome back ??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Have a safe trip Pat good luck


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its snowing in WV


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sweet send it down here


----------



## dieselss

No. Not ready yet


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I am. Well close enough. Bring it!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well jeffy got quit taken so many smoke breaks and maybe you'd be ready .........


----------



## dieselss

No. Gotta tell them slack jawed fools to quit breaking stuff. I cant do snow stuff and fix broken stuff at the same time. Uggggggg


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well maybe ya aughta give em a bigger hammer to fixin them self. ;"-)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Besides if we get the snow it'd be more GOODER get ya bein the cant break the grass stuff


----------



## dieselss

Lol. They still have no idea what a hammer, pliers, or a times screwdriver is they have no clue


----------



## dieselss

No can't break the grass stuff,,,,but sure can do a number on the snow/trucks. So what plow did pat end up gettin?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice what kind of guys you have over dere no understand da english


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1506720 said:


> No can't break the grass stuff,,,,but sure can do a number on the snow/trucks. So what plow did pat end up gettin?


??????????? Don't know guess its a surprise


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. No. No understand da commen sence. I told them its at the store,,right next to the cans of whoop a** no ones told me they found it so ya can't buy commen sence


----------



## dieselss

What happened to that guessing game we were supposta be playing ?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh ok dis is da clutch and ya need it to shift gears and quit Pushin in the emergency brake pedal Dufusses


----------



## dieselss

Thanks Dennis. That's what I'm doing wrong. To may pedals! I need to label them


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope just get rid if a few.........lmao


----------



## dieselss

Ur right only got 2 feet so only need two pedals ill gets to cutting them off tom


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice better yet weld extra one and really mess em up


----------



## dieselss

I'll tell them that's that hyperdrive pedal. Yea ok. Gooder thinkin Dennis


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Push has those on his ment mixer


----------



## dieselss

The super go fast pedal !! Sweet


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ahhu plus a gyroscopic thunder pedal


----------



## dieselss

Yea. They couldnt even pronounce that


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Why you got one of dose pedals on you motorcycle


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Come on snow please


----------



## dieselss

No. I want the super slow pedal. Lol. Helps me do them tight moves


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1506720 said:


> No can't break the grass stuff,,,,but sure can do a number on the snow/trucks. So what plow did pat end up gettin?


I know, I know, but I can't say a word. I will say, NICE! It sure is purrty!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Me to me to me to


----------



## dieselss

Really. Really. Really. C'mon


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Naw just kiddin ahahaha I think


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1506795 said:


> Really. Really. Really. C'mon


I will say its a plow like u never seen before, I didn't have time to pick it up.


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Well pics will help then


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1506822 said:


> I will say its a plow like u never seen before, I didn't have time to pick it up.


You forgot one word ........YET .....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hmmmm maybe we can get some SPY PICS ?????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yes, yet is right, when is the question 

They are doing something extra too. I'm dieing to get it


----------



## dieselss

Hints. And not that color hint jazz


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's ready, sandy is screwing me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The colors change anyways


----------



## dieselss

Ok so let's not worry bout the color. So Wtf is it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1506827 said:


> Hints. And not that color hint jazz


It has a moldboard


----------



## dieselss

That's a start. I'm sure it has an a-fram. And all the typical b/s.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I really can't say but a lot of people will want it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hint #2: It moves up an down too.


----------



## dieselss

Wheres this. "thing" who makes it ?


----------



## dieselss

And it goes side to side too right


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hint 3 it moves left and right


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DD are the makers


----------



## SullivanSeptic

And a mount. Maybe a controller too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, up and down and left and right. Must be a special new kind of plow! Hahaha.


----------



## dieselss

Donald Douglas you mean? Or another dd ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1506836 said:


> And it goes side to side too right


Povits too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1506841 said:


> Donald Douglas you mean? Or another dd ?


I can safely say it isn't Dunkin Donuts


----------



## dieselss

Good. Something stronger then a 2day old fritter


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh oh oh let me guess ! There painting a great big cup of DD on the front


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok I know what it is . Both of your wideouts welded together to make a new plow called THE WIDEA$$ plow


----------



## dieselss

Cup o dd coffee. Sweet. Finally an all black plow from the factory ill take one


----------



## buildinon

dieselss...you know there is a place over there in Indianer by you that blasts and custom paints plows so you can get you "gary" style plow


----------



## dieselss

Yea I do B....but that place is more of a quick cover-up shop. The paint really don't hold up longer then the apb


----------



## metallihockey88

First flakes of the year in lake Zurich. Couple like flakes flyin around right now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Get some Head & Shoulders. I think you might have dandruff!


----------



## dieselss

I thought he was talking about pple.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1507144 said:


> First flakes of the year in lake Zurich. Couple like flakes flyin around right now


What is the Temp over there IN Tinley park it is 45


----------



## metallihockey88

It was 41. Musta been a few stray ones. Saw em for about 1/2 mile then gone. Good teaser


----------



## dieselss

If that was for me Dennis. It's like 45ish.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yeah Same here Jrff Big 45


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The thunder snow was nice last night


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I bet. The pictures sure got me going!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Me too. Wait, different pictures tho.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, this area is ****** I may never return home. the drive was uneventful, high winds, heavy rain, whiteout conditions, crashes, dead animals, and all the closed bussiness wouldn't stop the mail man so why should I stop us. 

As far as I can tell, the hotel here is the only place within a 100 miles that has power. I bought 600 gals of fuel/gas, I could sell it and retire for a bit


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Looks like you be gone till Xmas


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Send me some pics pat. I want to know what i will be coming to in a week or less. The old job wants me to go for the clean up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I haven't left the hotel all day. I'm driving in manhattan on a few. It's pitch black no power it should be fun


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The drive in was fun. Trees down everywhere


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I bought 600 gals of gas/ fuel. Burned thru half alone today waiting on our semi's for more pimps


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I shouldn't type so fast. Waiting on PUMPS


----------



## buildinon

saw some random flakes yesterday up here in Buffalo Grove (yes I checked my eyes and got a second and third as they were seen in Mundelien as well). I talked to Dennis the other night and itlooks like I might not be personally, as it turns out I have a really messed up neck and now back. I may have to put some one in my truck for the first time since I have been home. Turns out the C5 and C6 in my neck are slipped but not pushing on the spinal cord which is good, but I have several slipped disks in my back and a shifted vertabre in my back. A couple of the disks are pushing on the spinal cord and nerves as well the vertabre that is shifted is apparently putting presure on the nerves so I am now waiting too see a Spine Specialts as my nuro doc is recommending surgery to realign the spine and relieve the presure on the spinal cord. I am going to try and wait intil spring, but have to wait and see what the specialsts say. 

Good luck to you guys out east and be safe out there


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know all about back pain. Get some rest and get gooder!


----------



## buildinon

Ryan, saw the name on this truck and thought of you


----------



## cet

buildinon;1508045 said:


> Ryan, saw the name on this truck and thought of you


I thought I drove slow, this guy must be getting paid by the hour.


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone have a list of stores the sell western snow plow parts around lagrange il, just want a list just incase something happens during a storm. Thanks!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Slowish
Regional truck of 118th Cicero ave ALSIP ,IL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Regional is decent. If you need help during a storm, like you said, you might have to wait till they open. Call Oak Lawn Snowplow anytime, anyday. He will get you up and running and not cost you a ton. He is the BEST!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sorry forgot about him . Push you think he is less money ? Every time I ever needed something he is always more than reg or that other place out by me . You know who they are wont mention


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1508309 said:


> Regional is decent. If you need help during a storm, like you said, you might have to wait till they open. Call Oak Lawn Snowplow anytime, anyday. He will get you up and running and not cost you a ton. He is the BEST!


My new old plow is spare parts


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He is close to them as far as parts. Labor, way less. He is open 24/7. They are not. He is a straight guy who tells you what is what. HONEST. I trust him. I will pay a couple extra bucks there if I have to for his service!

Yes, Pat your old plow is spare parts. Bring those parts over please!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh hohohoho


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He use to be that other places #1 wrench. He actually worked in the Tinley Park garage where that other place started. He left there because he was sick of seeing peole get ripped off.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1508351 said:


> He use to be that other places #1 wrench. He actually worked in the Tinley Park garage where that other place started. He left there because he was sick of seeing peole get ripped off.


WOW would ahve never guessed Push.. Well they are now located in the SCUM BUCKET Pond


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1508331 said:


> My new old plow is spare parts


So did ya run out of fuel yet Hope all is well


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Any one ever work for or with Kaplan Paving?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey mike get ahold of Brian Rich he would probably know of them a little better being his line of work he does


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1508357 said:


> So did ya run out of fuel yet Hope all is well


Picked up another 600.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wish I had our 2nd fuel trailer here


----------



## SullivanSeptic

For a small fee I can get you a trailer full of fuel tanks. About 21,000lbs worth!


----------



## brianbrich1

What town are they from mike?


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam down for some bws this weekend if any parties are interested


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let me know. Im in


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My weekend is booked up. Too many kids things going on.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1508638 said:


> My weekend is booked up. Too many kids things going on.


PLUS HE IS BRINGING 21,000 GALLONS OF FUEL TO PAT ........Feeeeeeeeeeeeewwww talk about busy


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got the trailers. As long as there's money. I'll take a drive.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

FYI, I have a Western Ultramount 8'6" Straight blade up for sale in the For sale section. If anyone is looking. Its just gonna sit this year so might as well sell it.


----------



## brianbrich1

$20...haha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

$25 + BW's wings and a


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sure. The beer is a good kicker


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1508638 said:


> My weekend is booked up. Too many kids things going on.


Mine too. Sorry. Kid things and a mama that is gonna have another real soon!


----------



## brianbrich1

Oh I dont know.. Adding that beer in now I think your getting greedy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm free........in 2013


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1508799 said:


> I'm free........in 2013


Oh you made enough payup in 2012 so now you wont have to charge em anymore so Now you are FREE:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1508799 said:


> I'm free........in 2013


Didn't Know you were charging in the first place


----------



## buildinon

This video and song that goes with it pretty much sums us all up


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

brianbrich1;1508627 said:


> What town are they from mike?


Brian I think they are from up North. Libertyville area according to their website. Apparently they have work down here too.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

buildinon;1508825 said:


> This video and song that goes with it pretty much sums us all up


Thats actually a pretty good video. Love the song as well.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm going to be listing this plow for sale, western ultra mount 8'....good condition, every thing works. What do you guys really think its worth?

Anyone in the market for one, lets make a deal! Need this thing gone...... [email protected] if you have questions.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mines for sake first. Mines an 8'6" tho. Pro plus. Haha!


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1508893 said:


> Mines for sake first. Mines an 8'6" tho. Pro plus. Haha!


That's fine, but what is it worth???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just plowside? $1800


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm offering a 100.00 for both, how you guys split it up is between you two.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Come on. At least throw in a beer.


----------



## brianbrich1

I throw in the beer and $5.


----------



## snowguys

Hambrick & Co.;1508541 said:


> Any one ever work for or with Kaplan Paving?


They ask you to plow Home Depot ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1508943 said:


> I throw in the beer and $5.


Our offer is 105.00 and 3 beer's, that should be an easy split


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1508943 said:


> I throw in the beer and $5.


Ok Sully Brians 5 and a beer plus my 25 and now 5 Bucket O Beers and some wings


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Okay. Straight blade is sold. Sold it about 2 hours ago. Fastest sale ever I think. And asking price!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That means your buying the wings and beers. As you know, I can drink!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope he sure cant because you and him have Kidd things to do remember so he be dropping it of for me and Brian for wings and beer. >


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

the establishment better have blue carpet


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There will be a free day sooner or later. I'm sure it will be later rather than sooner. At this pace, I'm guessing 10 to 30 years!


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Picked up my new wideout last weekend well new to me anyway, Had to replace the one that got stolen over the summer.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry to hear about that. I hate that. New one sure does look purrty tho. Congrats on the new (er) plow. See you around!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1509110 said:


> There will be a free day sooner or later. I'm sure it will be later rather than sooner. At this pace, I'm guessing 10 to 30 years!


Agreed push especially for little ones heck mine are out if the house and still can see em in my mind all googol eyed for the Xmas tree or dressed up for Halloween . But the scariest time is when you sit back and watch em do the the things you have taught them over time . Makes you really come to reality.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Insurance get you a new one? They should have.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey push when is the wife due for your next little one


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

November 25th.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Whoooo gettin close congrats again


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone run aftermarket air intakes on powerstroke trucks???? What a good company with a good intake?


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1509395 said:


> Does anyone run aftermarket air intakes on powerstroke trucks???? What a good company with a good intake?


Had s&b on my 6.0 and now on my 6.7. Easy install, looks good and very competatively priced. Never heard a bad thing about em. Always seem to get great reviews


----------



## snowish10

Do they really help get a little bit more miles per gal?


----------



## metallihockey88

It depends on the motor. Its minimal. Just helps the motor breathe better. Youll get a little louder turbo whistle. When you couple it with a turbo back exhaust is when you really notice a difference. I think it sounds way better too


----------



## snowish10

Ahh, thanks! Im trying to get as much gas mileage as i can get, right now im getting 15-17 mpg with my truck


----------



## metallihockey88

What motor? I gained about 2mpg with the intake and exhaust on my 6.0. Probably woulda gained another 2 with egr delete and tuner!


----------



## snowish10

2001 7.3, right now I have a 5'' exhaust from the bed back, dp turner programmer, banks intercooler, banks big head wastegate.


----------



## metallihockey88

Geez you need an intake. Usually thats one of the first things you do before a tuner. At that point id think it would help at least 1 mpg


----------



## snowish10

Well I bought the truck with a tuner already on it.But I will check s&b out


----------



## WilliamOak

Intake is one of those things that unless you're really gonna add HP the stock ones are usually plenty good. Sure as hell doesn't hurt anything though, doubt you'll see a measurable gain in mpg though.


----------



## metallihockey88

WilliamOak;1509410 said:


> Intake is one of those things that unless you're really gonna add HP the stock ones are usually plenty good. Sure as hell doesn't hurt anything though, doubt you'll see a measurable gain in mpg though.


Yea thats what i was sayin. No tuner not a big deal but with a tuner it should help. Might not notice big mpgs but will help it breathe and get the air it needs


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Talk to oldogg


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just picked up a 2 year old salt dogg shpe2000. Wow these are nice. Smokin deal on it. Hope i like it


----------



## snorider075

Pics? How much does it hold ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Supposed to hold 2 yards. I'll get pics up soon. Can't upload then from my phone into site.


----------



## snowguys

Yea my dodge got solen about 2 weeks ago thank god I had pics of spreader and plow on I think they were gonna give me a hard time with out them


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How they steal it? Just break window and go? Id drop my insurance in a heart beat if they didnt cover it. What u replacing it with.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1509495 said:


> Just picked up a 2 year old salt dogg shpe2000. Wow these are nice. Smokin deal on it. Hope i like it


Yeah, it sure is a purrty unit!


snowguys;1509500 said:


> Yea my dodge got solen about 2 weeks ago thank god I had pics of spreader and plow on I think they were gonna give me a hard time with out them


I'm so sick of hearing about stuff being stolen. Sorry for your loss. I wish the a-holes that did this would get caught and given back to us to deal with!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It's still in the truck backwards. Loaded it that way from the guys truck into mine. Came with top screen, tarp, wire harness and analog controller.


----------



## snorider075

Very nice! Can you keep us updated with your review


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes sir. So i have new salter and new wideout this year on my truck. Will definitely have some reviews


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1509409 said:


> Well I bought the truck with a tuner already on it.But I will check s&b out


Go to NAPA and get yourself a 6637 filter. Then do to lowes/depot/menards and get a (I think, google DIY 6637) 6" PVC coupling. Had this on my last 2 7.3s and never had a problem. Just have to remove a lot of the factory stuff.


----------



## snowguys

Between me and my close family we have 19 insurance polices with them so yea they better cover it there saying 9200 just for the truck right now and I'm gonna try and get anouther 4500-500 for the western tornado and plow I have to wait 3 weeks to get a pay out


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So what kind of truck and set up was stolen? Insurance should know what its worth based off of what you can go buy the same truck for now.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

SullivanSeptic;1509136 said:


> Insurance get you a new one? They should have.


Well they gave me a check for what they thought it was worth. Depreciation value of the plow for the 3 years I had it. Now they are not renewing my policy because of an accident we had this spring where my guy totaled my truck and also had a small workmans comp claim. And I have been clean for 3 years! Insurance sucks! You have to have it but it feels like you can never use it! So now I am labeled as higher risk and my premium is going up about 6k


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah that will get it to go up. You gotta keep record clean so your mod goes down. You are in south burbs right?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its going to get hot this weekend. Than the other shoe drops!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm not wearing shoes.


----------



## snowguys

It was a 02 dodge ram 150,000 miles and a western plow and spreader


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1509694 said:


> I'm not wearing shoes.


are you wearing your Beach attire


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No. Birthday suit


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1509729 said:


> No. Birthday suit


:laughing::laughing: Nice


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its my normal Sunday best.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hy Sully just went back a few and seen your new Dogg ........Sweet lookin you wont have to remove your Pintle hitch for It ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah i do. I just turned it around and put in spinner. Fits perfect.


----------



## snorider075

Is the spinner speed adjustable?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow look at thesePoor Guys this is out 110 hrs and is going tobe snow Yikes


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Heres it the right way


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snorider075;1509742 said:


> Is the spinner speed adjustable?


Yes. Dual motorr and controls. One for feed auger and one for spinner. Can't wait to turn auger all the way down and spinner up so I can back off the amount of salt I spread. Especially with snow slicer. Really had a hard time turning the gas salter down enough to spread the Slicer the right way.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice Lookin Black and Purple aughta look good after a few saltings


----------



## brianbrich1

Sully.. 1 on the auger and 6/7 on spinner seemed to work great for mine


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1509754 said:


> Sully.. 1 on the auger and 6/7 on spinner seemed to work great for mine


I was gonna go 1 on auger anyway. Good to know. How open or closed do you keep the inside baffles?


----------



## snorider075

Is this an auger that runs the length of salter ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

yeah almost all the way. The steel is the auger.


----------



## brianbrich1

I have two inside and have them about half open.. One towards the front less then the rear


----------



## brianbrich1

Sure is going to b hard to stop working outside being so nice to watch a football game...


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

SullivanSeptic;1509673 said:


> Yeah that will get it to go up. You gotta keep record clean so your mod goes down. You are in south burbs right?


Yes in new Lenox. Yeah I know like I said was clean for the past 3 years only thing on my record before that was another theft. The thing that really got me was this year I changed company's to save some money and of course I have a year like I did. Murphy's law


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Man that stinks sorry to hear that especially all the flipping money you gotta pay theses places


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Did they steal it from New Lenox area? If so, as it just sitting out?


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Yeah stolen from my shop. Locked fenced in area. I have my plows up against the building out of site and trailers backed up to them. They cut the lock and lock on trailer and moved trailer hooked up to it. Somebody new it was there. 
Needless to say now I have cameras and an alarm so just waiting for next time.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wow. That's nuts


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

DIRISHMAN;1509779 said:


> Man that stinks sorry to hear that especially all the flipping money you gotta pay theses places


I know it's getting Ridiculas.


----------



## snorider075

Wtf I hate hearing this kinda thing a guy out by me had 7 blizzard power plows stolen from his place!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

You mean 7 actual plows 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 all at one time? If so that's insane . We all need to put our heads together and come up with a better affordable mouse trap. First is SMITH & WESSON !!!!! And great big DOGS


----------



## snowguys

Nice spreader Ryan


----------



## SullivanSeptic

12 gauge and a 40 cal glock work pretty well.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1509743 said:


> Wow look at thesePoor Guys this is out 110 hrs and is going tobe snow Yikes


is that going to drop any snow on us?


----------



## snorider075

Yeah 7! Guy out of the st.charles elburn area


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got a buddy up that way with a bunch of blizzards. I'll have to ask him if it was his stuff


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1509826 said:


> is that going to drop any snow on us?


No not at all


----------



## snorider075

County wide was the company


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. Not him. Still sucks tho. How do u steal 7. Thats crazy


----------



## snorider075

Dunno it's out in the country and his shop is hidden well behind his house


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone use any type of locking device for their western ultra mount, or have any ideas?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Kinda sounds like a inside job 7 at one time makes ya think


----------



## snorider075

Kinda what the thought has been around here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well ya know the economy is kinda in the toilet and not a lot if landscaping due to the hot summer and high temps so with no rain and high temp grass not growing so not growing no need to cut so no. Income which sucks


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Just in case you need any.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=139370

PM me if interested Please............


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So how many ya got left


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yahoo go bears all the way but they'll drop the ball next week against the texans because there ego and heads are all to big


----------



## buildinon

So the wife is leaving for Australia Tuesday for work for 8 days, I go to the doctor Wed to find out about back surgery...we doing wings Friday? Far enough notice for everyone or we can do it one night during the week if that works better for everyone.


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam good for friday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I will have to look to see if that works for me.

Sure is frosty out there. Looks nice. Feels good!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sure is push very nice out . Then another warm up possibly back to 68-70 wtf stay cold


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Could some areas, especially extreme northwest Ill and northern Iowa get there first sticking snow a week from tonight? As of now, NOAA (NWS) sure thinks so!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

snowish10;1509854 said:


> Does anyone use any type of locking device for their western ultra mount, or have any ideas?


install the james bond alarm system.... it pretty much blow's up when some one tries to steel it...
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## buildinon

I have seen in some of the catalogs an alarm system that goes on your plow pump, I have no idea how good or reliable it is but I know that they do make one. Here's a link...

http://www.snow-plow-parts.com/plow-pump-alarm-system


----------



## dieselss

Nice bit o frost this morning,,,to bad it won't last 60s thus weekend


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1510708 said:


> Nice bit o frost this morning,,,to bad it won't last 60s thus weekend


Ah yes a Wee Bit "O" Frost On the Truck Dis Mornin


----------



## condo plow

just joined but always read your guys posting...hello everyone


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Welcome Condo. Just make sure you join in on the obnoxious comments that we tend to throw out on here. What part of Chi town you in?


----------



## condo plow

southside of midway airport


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Cool. I have a few lots up there. I make a nice circle around Midway for the route


----------



## snowish10

Can't wait for snow! Second year plowing snow, first year plowing with my 2001 f350 7.3l diesel and 2008 8ft western pro- plus!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Me either. I love plowing with new equipment. Can't wait. Bring on another blizzard, I am ready!


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone have any work for this winter? I am currently going to community college. I have about a month off school in the winter, I have a 2001 f350 diesel and 8ft pro plus.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. Lots of work. Just depends on availability and reliability of guys. I have a hard time fitting a guy like you in. Can't give you a full route. May only be able to use someone like you in a pinch or when there is a larger storm. What area you live in?


----------



## snowish10

I know, my situation sucks! I want to plow full time, but I cant with school. And I live in Westchester.


----------



## condo plow

I can't wait for Saturday I get my 2 yard salter


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What u getting? What equipment you run?


----------



## condo plow

Salt Dogg poly VBOX . I run a ground crew operation with a meyer plow. I am expanding my ma & pop operation due to a us postal account we just got.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

sweet. I posted pics a few pages back. I just bought one.


----------



## condo plow

SullivanSeptic;1510932 said:


> sweet. I posted pics a few pages back. I just bought one.


Nice.... is that one used?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yep. What truck u got?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Welcome condo plow. Nice V box purchase. Sorry about the Meyer plow though. Maybe we'll have a good season and you could upgrade!


----------



## condo plow

I am using a dodge 1500 for growing crew 
I am buying my plowing equipment then I am going shopping for a truck either a dodge or ford duals


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;1510936 said:


> Welcome condo plow. Nice V box purchase. Sorry about the Meyer plow though. Maybe we'll have a good season and you could upgrade!


Hello and thank you
I only use Meyer due to they have a 5 year warranty other brands have 1 to 2 year warranties with this said I am looking at the Meyer v2 plow or the new boss v plow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Condo plow, did you use to use a different name on this site? I think we ALL already know the answer to that question.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh hey. Long time no speak


----------



## condo plow

No I just found out about this site from a fellow scout leader


----------



## condo plow

Btw I am a Boy Scout leader # 3474


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Let's be honest.


----------



## condo plow

Sullivan what truck are you going to use with that VBOX


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My Dodge Dakota shortbed. Has a V8 in it tho.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It is a nice set up Sully.

Condo, again, just be honest. Its all good.


----------



## condo plow

Dakota????? No disrespect but you would tear that truck up


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;1510956 said:


> It is a nice set up Sully.
> 
> Condo, again, just be honest. Its all good.


Pushing I don't know what you are leading with this...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok............................


----------



## snorider075

O boy here we go again. Haha anybody have thoughts with v maxx 8500 and the tornado. ?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How about a 6 yard salt dogg on my 450


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Does anyone have a 2250 salt dogg i think thats what im going to get.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, here we go again. I say be honest and we can all have a do over.

Anyway, I can't really answer your question about the V Maxx 8500 but I have nothing but good things about the Tornado. I know a few guys that run them. They love them!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice unit Russ. Little over a 2 yarder. Good choice!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snorider, I will say that I do know a few guys with Snow-Ex V boxes. They love them. I love them. I run a couple Snow-Ex talgate spreaders. Love them. I think either one is a good choice and your gonna be happy with it!


----------



## DIRISHMAN




----------



## snorider075

I was able to get Russo to price match a 8500 at $5,575! May go that route. I will be the first to be honest and start clean. My name is mike and I'm a plow site junkie.lol


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam down with bws friday we can find out then... Welcome to join


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snorider075;1510972 said:


> O boy here we go again. Haha anybody have thoughts with v maxx 8500 and the tornado. ?


Hmmmm what all the fuss about  :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I might be able to do bw3. I say we go to a different one then the one in Tinley. It was hot as blazes in that one the last time. Lets do the one on LaGrange in frankfort/mokena.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey Russ. That f450 really needs a stainless vbox. Maybe a 7 footer with high sides???? Holds 4 yards and you can have room in the bed for more stuff then.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I am a maybe? Have to see how mama is feeling than.

I was gonna have a few beers at the house. Woke up this morning to find about a case and a half or two case of beer in my pick up bed. That's Sully!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I do remember it was silly hot in there!


----------



## buildinon

Or we can just say screw BW's as I know I was the one that suggested BW's and meet at Sully's shop or Hambrick's new place that way we can't get an in trouble  and play with our lights and toys :laughing: either way I am sure there will be plenty of


----------



## buildinon

I went out to my truck today and for some reason my danged light bar won't turn on, the box comes on with power, but nothing to the lights so either have a short or something. When I installed everything when I switched trucks back in August everything was fine, and now nothing. So I ordered new lights today just in case that won't be here until Friday or Saturday for the rear window, and have to mess with these ones now


----------



## brianbrich1

Mokena ones good


----------



## buildinon

Just so we are clear whe you refer to "Mokena" you are actually refering to the one in Frankfort as the address is actually:

20596 S La Grange Rd, Frankfort

Would this be the right one?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes sir. That's the one.


----------



## buildinon

Roger that!!! I am in then I can pass out at my cousin's place she lives in Frankfort after we have a few to many as the wife is waiting to transfer planes right now at LAX on her way to Australia  the cat is away so the DOG can play


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im not touching that one! Whoa! Lol


----------



## buildinon

I am say that I can actually enjoy an eveing and then just stay down there w/o having to answer to anyone for a change...not going to do anything that would cost me 50% or more lmao!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I know. I'm just messing.


----------



## buildinon

Combat made me crazy not stupid


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like some snow here today


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

They don't need it with all the clean up efforts still going on. Send it west!


----------



## snorider075

second that, we are just about ready to go!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cold wind here today, the traffic is bad, the tolls are crazy, the gas lines are still a 3 hr wait/ was 6 or more and now a nor'easter is hitting. Our 24 foot box hit a bridge, the roof is gone, the rear frame is twisted for the overhead door. Most of our eqm is water related, can't let them freeze. And yes I love my job.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So it sounds like your really slowing down out there. See you soon! Hahaha!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

buildinon;1511101 said:


> Or we can just say screw BW's as I know I was the one that suggested BW's and meet at Sully's shop or Hambrick's new place that way we can't get an in trouble  and play with our lights and toys :laughing: either way I am sure there will be plenty of


Fine with me. We can fix your lights too.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yeah mike let's have light party at the new shop and invite guy that does all the lighting ? And order beer and wings togo


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1511349 said:


> Yeah mike let's have light party at the new shop and invite guy that does all the lighting ? And order beer and wings togo


That'd be nice.. Maybe I'd have him install something!


----------



## metallihockey88

01PStroke;1511358 said:


> That'd be nice.. Maybe I'd have him install something!


Yea im on the list too. Hes got a lot of stuff to do for me but nowhere to do it. Someone needs to rent him some shop space


----------



## dieselss

I'll blind you all out if were doing a light show!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm two snow events over guys already, its fairly heavy here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How's that new plow working for ya? Bet you love it with all that snow? You have to be taking advantage of the snow right? Its not like you would drive that truck around in the snow wishing you had a plow! :waving:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So I just finished swapping out the transfer case in my Duramax. Crap that thing is heavy! Anyway, here is the drain plug. Looks normal, right?


----------



## 01PStroke

SullivanSeptic;1511427 said:


> So I just finished swapping out the transfer case in my Duramax. Crap that thing is heavy! Anyway, here is the drain plug. Looks normal, right?


It's normal with that much powaaaa in front of it, right?


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1511427 said:


> So I just finished swapping out the transfer case in my Duramax. Crap that thing is heavy! Anyway, here is the drain plug. Looks normal, right?


Looks like it needs a haircut


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well new one runs good so far. I've had the new one on the shelf for a year now. Well, its new to me. Came out of a roll over truck with 35,000 miles on it. I am gonna run it for a day or two and drain fluid again and refill. Want to make sure all debris is out of it. Now to the rest of the fluids. God this Transynd oil is expensive. Hate to waste it on a tcase flush but I have to


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ron, that's a nice slogan on the back of your truck. Thanks for waving by the way. I thought we were friends......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Where did you see me? I always wave. I didn't see you at all. I get a lot of laughs. I've even seen people taking pictures of it!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Off ramp from 355 on 6. I was turning west on 6.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Why didn't you beep? I didn't hear or see you. Sorry!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

No no it's ok. I'm over it. I'm not sure why I didn't beep. Would have made sense. My bad.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Givr him the bird


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R&R Yard Design;1511572 said:


> Givr him the bird


I may have........ After he didnt wave.:waving:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The bird? Now that would have been rude!

Maybe I was waving. Maybe you couldn't see me through the tint? Yup, that was it. I was waving!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I did notice the tint. Is it new?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Plow trucks are out!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1511423 said:


> How's that new plow working for ya? Bet you love it with all that snow? You have to be taking advantage of the snow right? Its not like you would drive that truck around in the snow wishing you had a plow! :waving:


It's super lite and I can't see the wings very well, last time I buy a invisible plow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1511658 said:


> I did notice the tint. Is it new?


Nope. Always had. Always will. Trying to stay young!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1511673 said:


> Plow trucks are out!!!!!!!


I'd be out after I saw those pics you sent me!


----------



## erkoehler

Got a text from TLS, he still doesn't have power from first storm. He has plow on as of this afternoon.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He better. It is coming his way!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How much they supposed to get out east?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1511709 said:


> Got a text from TLS, he still doesn't have power from first storm. He has plow on as of this afternoon.


I lost his number and yours too when I switch blackberry texts me his, I'm right down the street from him


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1511719 said:


> How much they supposed to get out east?


2 to 6. Warm air mixing in now, some sleet falling


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hy lookie what Found Another Dufus


----------



## DIRISHMAN

this is it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK now look


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK try this again


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok I cant get this thing to go in Large


----------



## WilliamOak

That's what she said


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok trying again


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok now again Look like anthing you might know :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Boy am I a Dufus got it now


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hmmmm Look like someone we might KNOW!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1511792 said:


> Hmmmm Look like someone we might KNOW!!!!!:laughing:


Haha sorry but his was an extended cab plus hed be askin $15k for it lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice it was worth a try for a laugh


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1511721 said:


> I lost his number and yours too when I switch blackberry texts me his, I'm right down the street from him


Text sent.......


----------



## snowish10

Is anyone looking for a Western light harness, I have a h13 light harness. This was on the truck for 6 months. No cuts and is in good condition. FOR SALE!


----------



## d&r

Rain Snow Mix Monday and Tuesday..... too bad it wont stick, would have been nice to start the season off early, since last season ended before it began.


----------



## condo plow

d&r;1512352 said:


> Rain Snow Mix Monday and Tuesday..... too bad it wont stick, would have been nice to start the season off early, since last season ended before it began.


Won't even be a salt run

Hello everyone


----------



## d&r

condo plow;1512369 said:


> Won't even be a salt run
> 
> Hello everyone


Nope probably not, but Monday night low of 28, start sucking the heat out of the ground. Has anybody used or is using Weathertap.com to track storms???


----------



## condo plow

I like weather channel app due to you can enter multi zip codes and get alerts for each zip code by its self.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't even know if anybody is still going up to Bufflao?. I am NOT tho. Long day at work and now just gonna chill with momma. Have a case of beer too!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im still at work. Just got out from a 7 ft deep manhole with a pump in it. Only issue us that its full if grease.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bacon grease? Mmmmmmmmmmmmm, bacon grease!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not fun. Just leaving now. I had to jump into the basin and reset the float on the pump. Had pumper truck here but still not fun to get into a huge basin for a bar.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not fun but pays the bills and puts food on the table!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Food, beer. Its all the same, right?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree!!!!!


----------



## highhog1

Good morning gentlemen, any good recommendations for a salt distributor in NWI OR THE SOUTH suburbs.someone that could fill my 1.5 yd spreader with a bobcat on storm nights? I don't have a yard to store bulk at this time.


----------



## brianbrich1

My pile is in Thornton.. Can load anytime 24/7


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mine is in new Lenox.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

My pile is chicago heights.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My pile was left at McDonald s this morning


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1512986 said:


> My pile was left at McDonald s this morning


Pics please!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## WilliamOak

1olddogtwo;1512986 said:


> My pile was left at McDonald s this morning


How many tons did you drop??? Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Since Olddog is out of town and not at all looking at our forecast, I will try and post updates until he is back. Confidence is low but a salt run is a possibility on Monday morning. Rain is to mix with and might change to a brief period of all snow late Sunday night or Monday morning. If temps fall to freezing or below icy spots will occur. Again confidence is low but it is possible as of now. A new update to come tomorrow. Hope everybody is ready. I am!Thumbs Up


----------



## erkoehler

Hmmm......not good! Should be starting setup by end of the week.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1513063 said:


> Hmmm......not good! Should be starting setup by end of the week.


Quit tryin to open that damn toolbox and get your spreaders on lol


----------



## highhog1

that was just the PRE- TREATMENT!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Chicago has weather? Chicago who? 6am to 10pm daily managing supplies, trucks,fuel, orders, deliveries, etc......I bearly have time to watch the nor'easter that's headed here next week


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1512993 said:


> Pics please!:laughing::laughing::laughing:


Creamy chocolate shake that has half melted in the hot steamy sunny on a summer afternoon type


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mmmmmmm, chocolate shake!


----------



## snowish10

Take a look at my light harness im selling. H13 headlight connection
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=140209


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh good just like a DQ blizzard with snicker bits mmmmmm!


----------



## snorider075

any thoughts for the wee morning salt run? lol


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

We will be keeping a close eye on the early morning temps.


----------



## brianbrich1

Last year got the same kind of storm then low temps over night. Wind was blowing so much dried most water all up.. Same will happen here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree. It happened a couple times last year.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No, it won't dry up this time Brian. Wind advisory has already been dropped. Winds will still gust and blow, but they will be calming down over night and tomorrow morning. Rain is to mix with and become all snow around 4am. Temps will be 32 or just below. Salt run is possible, just not likey. I will be setting the alarm for 4am just to look at the radar. If I don't I know it will be icy and my "zero tolerance" accounts will have my a$$.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pavement is 53 and a strong wind all night. Nothing is going to freeze.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1513590 said:


> Pavement is 53 and a strong wind all night. Nothing is going to freeze.


We got 4 to 8 inches the other night, it hasn't been that cold in NJ/NY


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1513590 said:


> Pavement is 53 and a strong wind all night. Nothing is going to freeze.


I hope your drinking? Even if the wind keeps blowing strong, its going to keep raining before it changes over. so it will not dry up. The ground temp could be 60. If it changes to snow and the air temp is 32 or below, it will stick.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not supposed to get below freezing until 5 or 6 am.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Do I think it will? No.


----------



## 01PStroke

Sucks the only thing the guy I work for has that is zero tolerance is a post office. Closed tomorrow anyway


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Why are they closed? Veterans Day? That's today. No wonder why the Post Office is broke. Give everybody the day off with pay.


----------



## snorider075

Only time well tell. I wanna try the new spreader out


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hope it dont i got nothing on the trucks. Looks like i will be pushing a spreader or throwing it out of a bucket.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Haha. Me too. But i can throw on salters pretty quick. Just haven't gotten any salt yet. Its on the list for this week!


----------



## snorider075

We just wrapped everything up yesterday have about 15 tons left over from last season


----------



## birchwood

One spreader is good to go, but still having a lot of problems with my other, replaced motor and controller, still no luck I think I'm going to run new wires this week.

Worked my azz off today trying to finish my brine maker and sprayer. Sprayer is done just need to reattach some wires. Brine maker needs another ball valve and a better hydrometer, but other than that really want to try it out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice set up. Not gonna get to use it anytine soon but when you do get to, please let us know how it goes. Nice.


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone else run liquid sprayers? Please post pictures of your sprayer units if you do!!!


----------



## birchwood

Thanks, have been wanting to do it for a year now, and finally pulled the trigger, Kubota out west builds them, and all the info he has put on this site is what made it possible. 

I added a few unions to be able to use the pump for both the brine maker and sprayer.


----------



## road2damascus

snowish10;1513725 said:


> Does anyone else run liquid sprayers? Please post pictures of your sprayer units if you do!!!


----------



## dieselss

That's funny,,,I don't care who u are that's funny right there


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1513739 said:


> That's funny,,,I don't care who u are that's funny right there


What is funnier is that I ain't joking. I experimented with mixing my own brine and sprayed walkways with a tank sprayer similar to the one in the pic. I was as curious as the next guy who has never used liquid. Thumbs Up It was a successful experiment.


----------



## erkoehler

Somebody call me if its icey! Haha


4am check is set


----------



## dieselss

I did that too road. But just in our yard. It was so so


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1513746 said:


> Somebody call me if its icey! Haha
> 
> 4am check is set


There will be NO SNOW BEING THERE IS NO BOAT SHOW


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1513632 said:


> Why are they closed? Veterans Day? That's today. No wonder why the Post Office is broke. Give everybody the day off with pay.


Yup, they observe it on the Friday before (if its a Saturday) or the Monday after on a weekend.


----------



## condo plow

Hello everyone......We may not get anything temps are going to be high 30's ....anybody near evergreen park?


----------



## erkoehler

Pavement is drying here...


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Dry in Oak Lawn...light rain in Homer Glen.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Drying up pretty good in New Lenox. Not much moisture on pavement. Temps just a tick above freezing right now


----------



## brianbrich1

No salt runs needed.. who was nervous...


----------



## NW Snow Removal

More like unnecessarily optimistic? Cautiously anxious? ....and finally, typically disappointed. Back to 60's by the end of the week.....sigh


----------



## 1olddogtwo

something to watch around thanksgiving......


----------



## snorider075

Got the first one in for the season! A night of is it snowing yet ? Up at 3 .up at 5. I love this season!!!! Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1513827 said:


> something to watch around thanksgiving......


Hope not. Got a nice little vacation planned right after Thanksgiving. Leaving for 5 days.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I guess I should wire up and mount my salter soon......


----------



## snorider075

Where you going?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1513831 said:


> Hope not. Got a nice little vacation planned right after Thanksgiving. Leaving for 5 days.


Never plan trips this time of year!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Cant do them in summer. Any tine we go anywhere, its this time of year.


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;1510936 said:


> Welcome condo plow. Nice V box purchase. Sorry about the Meyer plow though. Maybe we'll have a good season and you could upgrade!


What do yous think about salt dogg plows I was looking at the new vplow?


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1513831 said:


> Hope not. Got a nice little vacation planned right after Thanksgiving. Leaving for 5 days.


First storm of the season! Thanks for scheduling to leave!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

condo plow;1513853 said:


> What do yous think about salt dogg plows I was looking at the new vplow?


Not a fan. I think that is a reason they are cheap. Western or Boss or even Fisher would be the plows I would look at when considering a V. There are pros and cons to both. They are also the best on the market. I would tell you to stay away from Salt Dogg and run away from Meyer.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1513841 said:


> Cant do them in summer. Any tine we go anywhere, its this time of year.


I know the feeling. She gets so mad cause I don't go anywhere in summer, just way to busy and I won't leave in the winter. So she leaves and goes on vacation without me.


----------



## GMC99

Ok so im thinking about getting back into plowing, after thinking I was done, I know what will happen if im sitting home while its snowing and doing nothing.... Don't want to read threw a million posts... In a nut shell, what's the word with the weather this winter? How are things looking?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1513827 said:


> something to watch around thanksgiving......


Yep the annual Thanksgivingday Parade and the Football game


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

So I found out yesterday that I was under bid on a property and lost it. I was told I had it but then they change their mind. Anyway long story short....I have 2 trucks sitting now so if anyone knows someone that needs an extra truck or two please let me know. One was a F-700 with 10' blade and salter (truck will push some major snow). And a Chevy 1 ton with 8.5 straight. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Yesterday meaning Friday.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1513861 said:


> First storm of the season! Thanks for scheduling to leave!


Thats ok Sully we'll just have Flurries when your gone,and we all know the Big One will be on the BOAT SHOW..............:laughing::laughing: Sorry EK Couldnt resist


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Eric can you call me when you can i need to talk


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1513936 said:


> Ok so im thinking about getting back into plowing, after thinking I was done, I know what will happen if im sitting home while its snowing and doing nothing.... Don't want to read threw a million posts... In a nut shell, what's the word with the weather this winter? How are things looking?


Nobody knows. I think that it will be a decent year. Better than last year!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lawn 'N' Order;1513943 said:


> So I found out yesterday that I was under bid on a property and lost it. I was told I had it but then they change their mind. Anyway long story short....I have 2 trucks sitting now so if anyone knows someone that needs an extra truck or two please let me know. One was a F-700 with 10' blade and salter (truck will push some major snow). And a Chevy 1 ton with 8.5 straight.
> Thanks in advance


Sorry about the bad news. I will pass this along.


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1514013 said:


> Eric can you call me when you can i need to talk


Me? Don't have your number here.....call me 630-533-2760


----------



## snowguys

Now we all are gonna call Eric and chat it up lol


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;1513862 said:


> Not a fan. I think that is a reason they are cheap. Western or Boss or even Fisher would be the plows I would look at when considering a V. There are pros and cons to both. They are also the best on the market. I would tell you to stay away from Salt Dogg and run away from Meyer.


Lol who has a better warranty western, boss or fisher?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

To be honest with you, I don't know. I'm sure somebody will speak up though. I would think they all are about the same. 1 or 2 years?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So I wired up new salter today. Holy crap. The plugs on the Salt Dogg shpe2000 are enormous. Could barely get hem through and grommet hole. then had a fun time running it up to the front control box.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1514202 said:


> So I wired up new salter today. Holy crap. The plugs on the Salt Dogg shpe2000 are enormous. Could barely get hem through and grommet hole. then had a fun time running it up to the front control box.


It never happened without pics


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1513941 said:


> Yep the annual Thanksgivingday Parade and the Football game


U ready yet ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1514079 said:


> To be honest with you, I don't know. I'm sure somebody will speak up though. I would think they all are about the same. 1 or 2 years?


I hold no opinion


----------



## 1olddogtwo

condo plow;1514060 said:


> Lol who has a better warranty western, boss or fisher?


Hey RJS, how's it going


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1514045 said:


> Me? Don't have your number here.....call me 630-533-2760


Robo dailer set


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1514203 said:


> It never happened without pics


Seriously. U jack a$$. My fault for not getting pics of a boring wiring job.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1514213 said:


> Seriously. U jack a$$. My fault for not getting pics of a boring wiring job.


Haha, was meaning the finish project


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Tomorrow I'll get some pics of salter all mounted and wideout on.


----------



## brianbrich1

Pat iam sure you being gone you wouldnt know or not but believe artic lost orland mall? Also the home depot in homewood has a machine and pusher box on it painted aaa snow.. Artic has had machines there at least 3+years


----------



## birchwood

brianbrich1;1514229 said:


> Pat iam sure you being gone you wouldnt know or not but believe artic lost orland mall? Also the home depot in homewood has a machine and pusher box on it painted aaa snow.. Artic has had machines there at least 3+years


Who got Orland Mall? How long has Artic had it for a year or two?


----------



## WilliamOak

Snowing pretty good in des plaines right now. Melting as soon as it hits the lot but still a nice sight!


----------



## road2damascus

Light snow in Highland Park


----------



## erkoehler

Cars have a dusting and pavement is wet!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1514207 said:


> Hey RJS, how's it going


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowish10

first snow fall is westchester!!!!


----------



## snorider075

nota out here


----------



## road2damascus

Just a little bit


----------



## R&R Yard Design

They pulled loaders out of some lots that were there last week. No salt bins either.


----------



## erkoehler

Pavement is dry here


----------



## buildinon

Two nights work in a row...check please 

Last night got called out on zero tolerance accts for spot salting (advatage of going through a broker for those was all by the hour)
Tonight was the same thing and actully dropped a little in some areas. 
I will be happy to keep this up all season, but the white stuff just gets me all gitty


----------



## brianbrich1

Just a fyi midway building supply in south holland will deliver you a dumpster with 10-12 ton of salt and leave you the dumpster for 30 days no charge or they can just deliver and dump the salt for the same price.


----------



## brianbrich1

Rumor is TSP has orland mall again


----------



## buildinon

Seems that Artic may finally have met their match and have to adjust to the times. As I heard the other day the lost an acct from someone on here, did some checking and heard of a few others they lost that I was suprised about. Seems that they are going to have to adjust prices to keep up with the game, or fall behind. It is hard to do but it has happened to everyone.


----------



## JEFF6080

*Loader & pusherbox -- home depot*



brianbrich1;1514229 said:


> pat iam sure you being gone you wouldnt know or not but believe artic lost orland mall? Also the home depot in homewood has a machine and pusher box on it painted aaa snow.. Artic has had machines there at least 3+years


aaa snowplowing has another loader & pusherbox available if someone needs one.708-388-9918 - alsip il.60803


----------



## brianbrich1

I think what has happened this year is seasonal prices where pushed way down after last year. With that being said I have heard the cap on those low seasonals are in a range of 25”-30” and after that goes to a per occurance rate. So the seasonal at first looks great and cheap after a small snow fall year last year. We all know what the average for our area is so we know odds are in favor of go past the cap marks


----------



## brianbrich1

Aaa snow is that a dba of Alsterda?


----------



## JEFF6080

*Aaa snow*



brianbrich1;1514417 said:


> aaa snow is that a dba of alsterda?


no relationship - don't know of them - aaa is an independent on the s / side who only plows snow.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Arctic just picked up all six of the Panduit sites in IL. Just finished up the contract with them last week. 

TSP had them for the last four years.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

brianbrich1;1514402 said:


> Rumor is TSP has orland mall again


All of those big accounts are revolving doors. Snow Proz had it for a couple years then went to TSP, then Arctic, now back to TSP. They look at the price not the level of service. Same thing we do at my full time job. We had Snow Proz, then TSP, and now Arctic. Hopefully next year it will be Sullivan Septic. payup


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Hambrick & Co.;1514444 said:


> Arctic just picked up all six of the Panduit sites in IL. Just finished up the contract with them last week.
> 
> TSP had them for the last four years.


guess it's a toss up... they lose one to them they pick up one they had... just a crazy game if you ask me....:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## condo plow

brianbrich1;1514416 said:


> I think what has happened this year is seasonal prices where pushed way down after last year. With that being said I have heard the cap on those low seasonals are in a range of 25"-30" and after that goes to a per occurance rate. So the seasonal at first looks great and cheap after a small snow fall year last year. We all know what the average for our area is so we know odds are in favor of go past the cap marks


I have a condo Association that was a 1 year seasonal with a 20 cap visit last season. I thought they would not renew a seasonal contract this year. But to my surprise they approached me with a 4 year 32 visit with a 2 inch trigger seasonal contract with pay increase.


----------



## snowguys

32 visits per year?


----------



## metallihockey88

condo plow;1514481 said:


> I have a condo Association that was a 1 year seasonal with a 20 cap visit last season. I thought they would not renew a seasonal contract this year. But to my surprise they approached me with a 4 year 32 visit with a 2 inch trigger seasonal contract with pay increase.


They increased your cap 80% i sure hope you got a pretty sizeable pay increase lol


----------



## condo plow

metallihockey88;1514493 said:


> They increased your cap 80% i sure hope you got a pretty sizeable pay increase lol


Yep and we did accept their offer...the funny thing is last season they paid in full upfront..so we sent them a invoice each time we serviced them. The invoicing was a count down of visits. Out of 20 we serviced them about 12.....I forgot to mention they had bought a skid of salt and they did their own salting ( when salting was only needed ) if we did the salting only they would of went over their cap of 20 visits....p.s when we serviced them we did also salt


----------



## condo plow

snowguys;1514488 said:


> 32 visits per year?


0 tolerance account


----------



## snowguys

How do you have a cap on seasonal pricing?


----------



## captshawn

snowguys;1514519 said:


> How do you have a cap on seasonal pricing?


Once a agreed upon inch mark has been reached "say like 40", it's goes to a per event pay scale.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1514453 said:


> All of those big accounts are revolving doors. Snow Proz had it for a couple years then went to TSP, then Arctic, now back to TSP. They look at the price not the level of service. Same thing we do at my full time job. We had Snow Proz, then TSP, and now Arctic. Hopefully next year it will be Sullivan Septic. payup


Be glad to take it, but I dont work for free either.


----------



## affekonig

Hey, I'm being laid off of my day job in December which means I'll have all sorts of time to plow if anybody is looking...


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Hey guys, I have a 7 acre lot in Bolingbrook IL that I need plowed. It's pretty wide open. If anyone as equipment still looking for a home send me a pm and we can talk more. 

Thanks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well there you go sully , Russ pat Ron derek


----------



## metallihockey88

condo plow;1514512 said:


> 0 tolerance account


???? Your last post said it was a 2in trigger


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1514557 said:


> Be glad to take it, but I dont work for free either.


ha, i sent you a text.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

metallihockey88;1514649 said:


> ???? Your last post said it was a 2in trigger


oh man the story is a changin!


----------



## snowguys

And the beat goes on....I'm done saying anything it's not worth it


----------



## condo plow

metallihockey88;1514649 said:


> ???? Your last post said it was a 2in trigger


They had a 2 inch trigger since they want 32 visits. I am treating as a 0 tolerance account


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

snowguys;1514661 said:


> And the beat goes on....I'm done saying anything it's not worth it


Haha and so early in the season as well.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1514203 said:


> It never happened without pics


Happy now, Pat?


----------



## dieselss

Not to bad sulli !!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It looks gooder in person. Oh yeah, Pat won't be happy. Its not a Ford!


----------



## d&r

condo plow;1514512 said:


> 0 tolerance account


0 Tolerance you gotta love them, that is what keep me alive last season.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1514747 said:


> Haha and so early in the season as well.


Ok Mike I am In to


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sorry I was Drinking tonight and off my meds :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

To bad that tape wont stick forever. Lmao


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1514658 said:


> oh man the story is a changin!


Hey Hambrick Push Sully Look at my New tuck :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Mike May this one Not Sure


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

How did I get roped into all this. I'm still not catching the duct tape picture. I mean I'm flattered Denis. But not my thing.


----------



## dieselss

Hey its a fisher and I like them lights !!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowguys;1514661 said:


> And the beat goes on....I'm done saying anything it's not worth it


Hey Mike Get it Now


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1515051 said:


> Hey its a fisher and I like them lights !!


Hey MODELO welcome:laughing:


----------



## ajcoop20

Hey guys, thought id drop this here, ive got a sho me mini led light bar forsale in the forsale section with pics, its mint condition used it twice, dont need a light on my personal truck anymore. 200 Shipped. I payed a lot more than that, and thier prices went up 60$ this year on them


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

d&r;1514984 said:


> 0 Tolerance you gotta love them, that is what keep me alive last season.


Me too. I was lucky to sign another one up this year!


----------



## brianbrich1

I have 0 tolerance..... For alot of things.... Does that count????


----------



## dieselss

Id say yea Brian!! Shall we start a list ??


----------



## brianbrich1

0 tolerance for the scared driver in the middle of a snowstorm who just happens to be driving side by side with another scared driver with frosted over windows doing 10mph in a 45 mph zone... Move over stay to the right and I wouldnt have to pass you on the shoulder...


----------



## dieselss

That was you. Man that was some dang good driving g


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Or better yet for the people whom follow state plow trucks in a snow storm and think that the can pass you on either side is ok until they loose controller in a narrowing road that merges into one lane slam into the median and the hit the merge sign in front of you and Now pray to god you and the 15 ton salt and 12ft plow don't KILL them !!!!!!!! Ahahaha WRONG!!!


----------



## dieselss

That's just b/c the state tks are driven by jerks who can't drive. Lmao.......j/k


----------



## snowguys

If anyone knows anyone looking or work I need a skid steer operator and a driver on the northside of Chicago


----------



## snowguys

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/lbg/3406398242.html. I think someone on here was asking about them


----------



## brianbrich1

I think there one of those guys that take the national contracted work...beware


----------



## dlcs

Anyone here about a Thanksgiving snow storm for the midwest?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1515651 said:


> Anyone here about a Thanksgiving snow storm for the midwest?


Two days.... But nobody care


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dlcs;1515651 said:


> Anyone here about a Thanksgiving snow storm for the midwest?


Thats not even a little bit funny. But if it is, you are all welcome. I'll be missing it.


----------



## brianbrich1

Figured we wouldnt mention it.. Then maybe it will happen


----------



## 01PStroke

SullivanSeptic;1515657 said:


> Thats not even a little bit funny. But if it is, you are all welcome. I'll be missing it.


When is this? I'm helping my buddy move to Florida.. Be gone this Sunday through Wednesday


----------



## road2damascus

dlcs;1515651 said:


> Anyone here about a Thanksgiving snow storm for the midwest?


I did. Still not rushing to fix the things that need fixing. I figure if I wait till the last minute, it will actually happen.



SullivanSeptic;1515657 said:


> Thats not even a little bit funny. But if it is, you are all welcome. I'll be missing it.


Thank you Thumbs Up


----------



## road2damascus

*Ranting*

:realmad: So it seems every year, when I pull the plows out of storage, something bad happens and sets me back a couple hours. This year is no different.

Last year I blew a heater hose. 
This year I blew a fuel line and the wiring on my "new" used plow, that was installed this past summer, has opposite blinker syndrome. Guess I didn't check the blinkers after install. Oh well. Easy fixes.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1515655 said:


> Two days.... But nobody care


I thought you were talking out east where you are.....talks of another nor easter


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1515657 said:


> Thats not even a little bit funny. But if it is, you are all welcome. I'll be missing it.


I'll miss it too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1515680 said:


> I thought you were talking out east where you are.....talks of another nor easter


Piss on the nor'easter


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This could be the biggest of the season so far .....snicker, snicker, snicker


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1515697 said:


> This could be the biggest of the season so far .....snicker, snicker, snicker


I heard it is suppose to be cold but that's about it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So must be like last one 1/32 of inch of snow why pandemonium set out because so much fell. All I heard was OMG its snowing yep snowing here ya over here as well big deal . We all know the big one will be the week if the Boat shown right OLDOGG ?? 
 j/k


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1515697 said:


> This could be the biggest of the season so far .....snicker, snicker, snicker


Gotcha, won't get in a rush to get everything staked!


----------



## road2damascus

inaccuweather says rain/snow 28, 29, 30th


----------



## DIRISHMAN

They can't even get the three day forecast right let alone 2 weeks out. Understandably we all want snow but these guys are ridiculous


----------



## brianbrich1

Anybody in on some bws this coming saturday night with the ufc ppv on?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That will be tough. I will ask though. How said, I have to ask. Momma is being induced early next week so I'm running around like crazy for her.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1515822 said:


> That will be tough. I will ask though. How said, I have to ask. Momma is being induced early next week so I'm running around like crazy for her.


At a Boy Push Your a Good Man


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Was someone on here looking for a shop to install their lights in?


----------



## snowish10

Im all ready for snow, 2001 f350 7.3l with a 2008-09 western ultra mount pro- plus 8ft blade.


----------



## metallihockey88

Hambrick & Co.;1515998 said:


> Was someone on here looking for a shop to install their lights in?


Yea i was looking for someones shop to use to have george do an install on my truck but weve revamped our plan. Main plan is to find him a shop space to rent to do installs as hes goin broke with tons of installs to do and nowhere to do em


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

metallihockey88;1516074 said:


> Yea i was looking for someones shop to use to have george do an install on my truck but weve revamped our plan. Main plan is to find him a shop space to rent to do installs as hes goin broke with tons of installs to do and nowhere to do em


OK then.........


----------



## snowguys

metallihockey88;1516074 said:


> Yea i was looking for someones shop to use to have george do an install on my truck but weve revamped our plan. Main plan is to find him a shop space to rent to do installs as hes goin broke with tons of installs to do and nowhere to do em


Is he looking for a shop or just a garage?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowguys;1516293 said:


> Is he looking for a shop or just a garage?


I think any thing will work. But then again I could be wrong


----------



## metallihockey88

snowguys;1516293 said:


> Is he looking for a shop or just a garage?


Just something he can fit 1 truck inside of that is lit and moderately heated i think


----------



## Builder630

Vaughn Schultz;1514565 said:


> Hey guys, I have a 7 acre lot in Bolingbrook IL that I need plowed. It's pretty wide open. If anyone as equipment still looking for a home send me a pm and we can talk more.
> 
> Thanks


. Sent you a PM..


----------



## snowguys

metallihockey88;1516330 said:


> Just something he can fit 1 truck inside of that is lit and moderately heated i think


Sent you a pm


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

where is the snow....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1516685 said:


> where is the snow....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


Hey nick you all ready to go or what apparently so by the amount of blue bouncers you got goin.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1516696 said:


> Hey nick you all ready to go or what apparently so by the amount of blue bouncers you got goin.


well the blue bouncing is my snow dance... but I'm thinking it's not going to snow worth a push until dec 10th


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok bet ya a beer dec 28


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Two weeks until first snow. It will be a salt run. Thats what i say. Somewhere around Nov30- dec 5th


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hmmmm what you have in your crystal ball there mr sully you been talkin to mr Dogg? ;-)


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No. Just need it to hold off until at least the 29th. I gotta break in the new speedo and sun tan lotion without worrying!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ahahaha. Plus you will have help push change the diapers on the new little one so he can get some much needed rest plus you'll have help make APPLE PIE


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1516731 said:


> No. Just need it to hold off until at least the 29th. I gotta break in the new speedo and sun tan lotion without worrying!


New speedo looks great! (Wink, wink).... nothing to worry about till after than. Have fun!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh I will have fun. Gonna be drinkin, drinkin, drinkin. Where I am going, the drinks are included.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh you mean your going over to papa push refrige for a cold one ; -)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, he knows my fridge is always open and always full. He is going south!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Waaaaay south.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wooooooh that a little to much info . Tellin everyone on here your preference .......lol : )


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1516721 said:


> Ok bet ya a beer dec 28


ok your on:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1516731 said:


> No. Just need it to hold off until at least the 29th. I gotta break in the new speedo and sun tan lotion without worrying!


man now i have a mental picture... of Sully in a speedo...


----------



## dieselss

Bettin that's his work outfit lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yah kinda like that commercial that's on now with the guy walking across the beach to go get his glass of scotch


----------



## dieselss

I look good there don't I. Lmao


----------



## DIRISHMAN

You look a little heavier in the pic!!!! Oh yah aoat forgot the camera adds ten pounds to ya ......ahahaha


----------



## dieselss

Yea. They told me that during the shoot


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I may drive home Tuesday, drop off our big gen's, crash for the evening and then drive up to Milwaukee. Push, you working Wednesday Then drive back to NY


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No, I'm off but the baby comes Tuesday. No way I can go Wednesday. Anyday the week after. Come on, wait 1 more week. Please?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1517096 said:


> No, I'm off but the baby comes Tuesday. No way I can go Wednesday. Anyday the week after. Come on, wait 1 more week. Please?


Put a cork in it......

We'll see how it goes, Im burning 5 grand after Tuesday on rental power. If the other jobs come thru, I'll put them to work


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok. Let me know. This week is a no way for me. I so want to go. Coffee is on me, as always. We both know there is no need to go next week. I wish there was tho!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat ill go with if y want


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

any one know of a good place I can go to sight in my AR at? need atleast a 200 yard shooting space?


----------



## metallihockey88

Reliable Snow and Ice;1517253 said:


> any one know of a good place I can go to sight in my AR at? need atleast a 200 yard shooting space?


Just head over to englewood. Nobodys seems to mind all the gunfire down there


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

metallihockey88;1517257 said:


> Just head over to englewood. Nobodys seems to mind all the gunfire down there


very true but I'm not doing drive by's


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1517271 said:


> very true but I'm not doing drive by's


Who said anything about drive by nick ? SNIPING IS MUCH MORE FUN


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nick there is a gun range on 191st just west of 80th ave north side of street or talk to Derek / buildin on


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1517279 said:


> Nick there is a gun range on 191st just west of 80th ave north side of street or talk to Derek / buildin on


yeah that place is just for skeet shooting.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Don't think they will let a ling range rifle there. Building are behind range, thru the field.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1517297 said:


> Don't think they will let a ling range rifle there. Building are behind range, thru the field.


yeah that place is just for shotguns skeet shooting


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Go over by sully in back off shop and shoot at the potty boxs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1517250 said:


> Pat ill go with if y want


Ill let you know for sure tomorrow we would have to roll early am return to Chicago and the I'm driving back out here.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Bufflo Rock in Ottawa (near starved rock) they have a long gun range.


----------



## pushingsnow

R&R Yard Design;1494609 said:


> Well looks like i might need new head gaskets in the 6.4 or a new motor since there is coolant in the oil.


Most likely. The junk gasket they put on them but not unheard of for them to have tons of problems


----------



## pushingsnow

Reliable Snow and Ice;1517253 said:


> any one know of a good place I can go to sight in my AR at? need atleast a 200 yard shooting space?


Right by white sox field plenty of targets running around with their pants around their ankles


----------



## pushingsnow

Hambrick & Co.;1517440 said:


> Bufflo Rock in Ottawa (near starved rock) they have a long gun range.


I have some toys to take out isn't Buffalo rock closed to public till spring? You in the area I'm by streator


----------



## pushingsnow

DIRISHMAN;1494797 said:


> They need to let someone who knows how to build a diesel the right way and call it a day stick to the gas motor such as the Eco boost


Ford is supposed to have a contract with Cummings but they will find something else to **** up people will always buy them they have been around the longest but I'll stick with GM and dodge


----------



## WilliamOak

Oh god another cumminGs guy lol


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

stay away from the new cummins.... they are junk right along with the 6.4's 
if you are smart look for a GMC or a Chevy with the 6.5 now those engine's hold up.

one of my 6.5's now has 556785.2 on it right now my other has 172 some thing and my 6.9 had 349986.8 on it. have had to do nothing to them other than a few injectors and a pdm on the 6.5's. lucus oil additive every oil change.... and I change it every 5 thousand miles unless it sits longer then 6 months with out the miles on it

and have had to change some line's here and there cause of wear. fuel,coolant and brake line's. nothing major.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

pushingsnow;1517788 said:


> I have some toys to take out isn't Buffalo rock closed to public till spring? You in the area I'm by streator


I think it is. but there is a place some one told me about in indiana but dont know where it is.


----------



## road2damascus

Reliable Snow and Ice;1517804 said:


> stay away from the new cummins.... they are junk right along with the 6.4's
> if you are smart look for a GMC or a Chevy with the 6.5 now those engine's hold up.
> 
> one of my 6.5's now has 556785.2 on it right now my other has 172 some thing and my 6.9 had 349986.8 on it. have had to do nothing to them other than a few injectors and a pdm on the 6.5's. lucus oil additive every oil change.... and I change it every 5 thousand miles unless it sits longer then 6 months with out the miles on it
> 
> and have had to change some line's here and there cause of wear. fuel,coolant and brake line's. nothing major.


Just don't modify them 6.5's too much 
I found out the hard way


----------



## captshawn

Reliable Snow and Ice;1517804 said:


> stay away from the new cummins.... they are junk right along with the 6.4's
> if you are smart look for a GMC or a Chevy with the 6.5 now those engine's hold up.
> 
> one of my 6.5's now has 556785.2 on it right now my other has 172 some thing and my 6.9 had 349986.8 on it. have had to do nothing to them other than a few injectors and a pdm on the 6.5's. lucus oil additive every oil change.... and I change it every 5 thousand miles unless it sits longer then 6 months with out the miles on it
> 
> and have had to change some line's here and there cause of wear. fuel,coolant and brake line's. nothing major.


Ok without starting a **** storm in your opinoin why is the new Cummins "junk"? After owning every diesel truck out there my new Cummins has been the best. They all have issues, but to say it's junk I would like to hear why?


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Sully, 

you got mail


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mdwstsnow512;1517953 said:


> Sully,
> 
> you got mail


Just emailed u back.


----------



## 01PStroke

73 and sunny in carabelle Florida today


----------



## dieselss

I hope u get a really bad sun burn 01.  serves you right


----------



## 01PStroke

Might as well. My Nordic skin doesn't like this sun.... Way too close to the equator


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Well its close to 50s here all week. Maybe 60 on gobble gobble day


----------



## 01PStroke

Awesome ill be driving home Wednesday!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1517982 said:


> 73 and sunny in carabelle Florida today


Keep it down there. Yuck. They can have it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Gonna be hot here until Friday and Saturday. Upper 40's to 50 than Sunday and Monday. What happenes after that? Could there be a cold front coming next Tuesday or Wednesday? Could there also be a nice size storm around here at that time? Only time will tell but there is a chance at some snow by next Wednesday!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Is it me or did new Lenox pre treat the roads??? Any other NL folk see that.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Lake County (IL) has already pre-treated their bridges at least once.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, New Lenox did the streets today. Like Matt said they have done the bridges a few times. Started a week or two ago.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes they did. They did my subdivision twice today.


----------



## clncut

Pretreating.....really, so soon? Hmm


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1518051 said:


> Gonna be hot here until Friday and Saturday. Upper 40's to 50 than Sunday and Monday. What happenes after that? Could there be a cold front coming next Tuesday or Wednesday? Could there also be a nice size storm around here at that time? Only time will tell but there is a chance at some snow by next
> 
> Keep us posted!!!!! Sounds great! Your the second person I heard this from.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Seems a little early. 

Got the salter all wired up. Snow stakes in at the accounts. All that's left is to wire up the plow on the truck. Minor little detail of the whole being ready thing.


----------



## dlcs

Bring it on, I'm ready for some snow!


----------



## pushingsnow

Reliable Snow and Ice;1517804 said:


> stay away from the new cummins.... they are junk right along with the 6.4's
> if you are smart look for a GMC or a Chevy with the 6.5 now those engine's hold up.
> 
> one of my 6.5's now has 556785.2 on it right now my
> other has 172 some thing and my 6.9 had 349986.8
> on it. have had to do nothing to them other than a
> few injectors and a pdm on the 6.5's. lucus oil
> additive every oil change.... and I change it every 5
> thousand miles unless it sits longer then 6 months
> with out the miles on it
> 
> and have had to change some line's here and there
> cause of wear. fuel,coolant and brake line's. nothing
> 
> major.


I'm trying to get a dump with plow and 5.9 cummins right now but I was also looking at a 98 2500 Chevy with a 6.5 in it but I thought 6.5 was a problem child I don't have the cash to have major problems with it but I'm just starting out advice is always welcome


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron is going to be a daddy again today

Congrats man


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oooh yes he is. I hope its twin girls!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Three girls. Lok. Good luck bud hope everything goes well


----------



## erkoehler

To do list:

Mount all plows
Install wiring and brackets on one truck
Replace spinner motor on salt dogg
Replace controller on snow ex spreader
Install wiring and mount for ebling
3 oil changes
3 trans flushes
Wire reverse light and strobe on 2008
Get salt delivered
Pickup 5 skids of salt
Tune up 3 snow blowers 
Put stakes out at 4 accounts
Change fluid on 3 plows
Rear u joint on 2001 f250


I think that is all!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1518419 said:


> To do list:
> 
> Mount all plows
> Install wiring and brackets on one truck
> Replace spinner motor on salt dogg
> Replace controller on snow ex spreader
> Install wiring and mount for ebling
> 3 oil changes
> 3 trans flushes
> Wire reverse light and strobe on 2008
> Get salt delivered
> Pickup 5 skids of salt
> Tune up 3 snow blowers
> Put stakes out at 4 accounts
> Change fluid on 3 plows
> Rear u joint on 2001 f250
> 
> I think that is all!


Should have got a ultra-mount

Drive up hook up drive out.....well that's my to do list


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yah ULTRA MOUNT I SECOND THAT.

Also congrats Ron. On the new little one good luck show us some pics when ya get some


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1518395 said:


> Oooh yes he is. I hope its twin girls!


If its a boy he's naming him FORD

If its a girl he's naming her CHEVY

If its a tranny he's naming it DODGE


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hahahahah!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

And if its a big baby it will crew cab


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

And pick up skids....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

home for the night....couple of misc pics


----------



## 1olddogtwo

some more.......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

my computer is still in ny


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No baby news yet guys........... Although, I did get another new baby today. Maybe somebody will post a pic for me?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pat what do you have mounted on your rear bumper?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1518583 said:


> No baby news yet guys........... Although, I did get another new baby today. Maybe somebody will post a pic for me?













Hambrick & Co.;1518584 said:


> Pat what do you have mounted on your rear bumper?











Rigid lights


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ron's new baby. One of them at least


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks...... Isn't she purrty! Time for a MVP? A Wideout?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I say both!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Push maybe pat will let ya put the secrete one on it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1518611 said:


> Push maybe pat will let ya put the secrete one on it


Tomorrow, and then back out east


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sweet who's goin with ya for the ride. Then that means well see pics of 2 more new babies .?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

News us on and they are sayin warm tonight and tomorrow and low dense FOG till tomorrow late morning


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1518585 said:


> View attachment 117668
> 
> 
> View attachment 117669
> 
> 
> Rigid lights


Nice. Nice.


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone run liquid sprayers, and anyone have brine makers? What do I need to make a small brine maker/ how much would it cost??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dennis might be ablehelp you, he runs a moonshine distillary and judging by some of his post; it's good brew...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Talk to Steve from Birchwood Gardens I think he was running liquid.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1518675 said:


> Dennis might be ablehelp you, he runs a moonshine distillary and judging by some of his post; it's good brew...


Think you all have been watching way to much tv pat on the discovery channel


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1518675 said:


> Dennis might be able help you, he runs a moonshine distillary and judging by some of his post; it's good brew...


I wish this forum had a "Like" button sometimes.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1518664 said:


> Does anyone run liquid sprayers, and anyone have brine makers? What do I need to make a small brine maker/ how much would it cost??


Hey wish pay no attention to old dog he has been inhaling way to may exhaust fumes and not nearly enough sleep. He is on what we call the PAY NO MIND LIST .....lmao : )


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1518718 said:


> I wish this forum had a "Like" button sometimes.


Mark are you sayin you don't like us . Come chill the snow will be comin soon enough and it will all be good . Beside we are just wasting time till push post up his new little one pics


----------



## erkoehler

Long day of boats and plows!


----------



## buildinon

Man I'm gone fishing for the weekend and you guys talk it up on here like women in a hair salon. Was supposed to go to Little Bay DeNoc in the UP of Michigan but ended up at Lake Muskegon in Muskegon, Michigan instead.Ended up getting walleye, northern pike, perch, and white fish that we brought home...released the small mouth bass that we caught. I did for the first time ever get scared on the water. Friday night we got caught in fog that was so thick you couldn't see more that 40 feet in front of you. We were fishing in the canal that connect the lake to lake Michigan, came back to the lake to head back to the boat launch which was a mile away and bam. It took us about 1 1/2 hours to go the hour as the fog was so thick we couldn't even use the search lights to looks for the navigation markers. It got to the pointwe were giving it 30 minutes more and if we didnt find the launch we were hitting our coast gaurd beacons, as there were 400-500 foot ships in there and sand bars as well besides the fog... 

I am ready for snow after dealing with that!!


----------



## erkoehler

That's when GPS is key!


----------



## brianbrich1

Carefull driving this morning gents.. Fogs heavy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1518864 said:


> Carefull driving this morning gents.. Fogs heavy


It's really heavy out here


----------



## chitown sparky

can't see the front of the truck out in poplar grove


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just an FYI, Ron (pushin2please) and his wife had a baby girl last night. Everyone is happy and healthy.


----------



## snorider075

Congrats brother!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1518869 said:


> Just an FYI, Ron (pushin2please) and his wife had a baby girl last night. Everyone is happy and healthy.


It's a shame he didn't get ford but at least he didn't get a dodge


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1518869 said:


> Just an FYI, Ron (pushin2please) and his wife had a baby girl last night. Everyone is happy and healthy.


Congrats Ron and family!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks for all the well wishes guys. Mamma and baby doing great. Baby is beautiful! (Like mommy, not daddy)

Also I think somebody else just got a new "baby"? Actually I know somebody did. Wow. Looks awesome too. Wow, all I can say about it. I'm sure pics wiill be coming soon.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That thing looks mean. Especially on a black truck. I hate him right now!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Congrats momma & poppa & NEW BABY GIRL PUSH


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup. Bada$$ setup. I know where he is parking it. Also his dogs like me. Maybe we'll go "borrow" it? It does look good on that black truck, so I would like to see it on my new white one!


----------



## WilliamOak

Pics or it doesn't exist!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1518962 said:


> That thing looks mean. Especially on a black truck. I hate him right now!


Check western fb to see if they posted me/plow yet

Still driving and I don't do fb


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pic will be in for sale section later today









NOT



.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1518972 said:


> Yup. Bada$$ setup. I know where he is parking it. Also his dogs like me. Maybe we'll go "borrow" it? It does look good on that black truck, so I would like to see it on my new white one!


Arctic yard at noon


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1518975 said:


> Pics or it doesn't exist!


Pm me your number


----------



## 1olddogtwo

For those who don't know what they built me. Close ur eyes paint a pic

9 1/2 SS MVP with custom black wings


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Now imagine me cutting the lock on the fence and hooking it up to my truck.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Cutting the lock? I'm running that thing down with the pumper. With you right behind me, we'll be in and out in 5 minutes or less!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I saw it!!!!!!!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Congrats pushin2please!! Great news!

Hey -off topic- does anyone know of someone selling a 12-14' trailer? Looking for additional trailer to haul a skid steer around. email me at [email protected].

Thanks - have a great Thxgiving everyone - hopefully we can all be grateful for some snow next Tuesday morning!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1519041&posted=1#post1519041


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1518999 said:


> I saw it!!!!!!!


pic's are here

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1519041&posted=1#post1519041


----------



## snorider075

Looking like a money maker! How much of a difference do you notice with it besides it taking up two lanes? Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was very close to taking the wings off going thru the toll booths


----------



## snorider075

That poor plow. Only if it knew what it's about to be subjected to.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NW Snow Removal;1519033 said:


> Congrats pushin2please!! Great news!
> 
> Hey -off topic- does anyone know of someone selling a 12-14' trailer? Looking for additional trailer to haul a skid steer around. email me at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks - have a great Thxgiving everyone - hopefully we can all be grateful for some snow next Tuesday morning!


Seriously! I just had some. Really nice and very cheap. Sorry they are gone now


----------



## erkoehler

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bfs/3422036515.html

If you know anyone needing a loader, its my buddies and is a good machine.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snorider075;1519077 said:


> That poor plow. Only if it knew what it's about to be subjected to.


I truly laugh for a couple mile after reading that


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1518994 said:


> Cutting the lock? I'm running that thing down with the pumper. With you right behind me, we'll be in and out in 5 minutes or less!


Yah probably right except we all know he puts it on a pallet and puts it 4 shelfs up ......ahahaha


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Then I'll bring skid steer and or backhoe. I'll get it some how.


----------



## 01PStroke

That is a sweeeeet plow!

Made it home from Carabelle, FL on 2 tanks of fuel. Pretty impressive if ya ask me. Got stuck in an accident on the way down on 65 (18 wheeler went off the bridge into a creek and flipped) and got caught in the fog in the wee hours of this morning. Man that sucked!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks again everybody for the well wishes!

PStroke, yes, very impressive fuel economy. Nice!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snorider075;1519077 said:


> That poor plow. Only if it knew what it's about to be subjected to.


Sully and I were just at swim lessons, for our kids, we both got a real kick out of this post as well. Truth be told, its true!


----------



## snowish10

01pstroke, what kind of vehicle did you drive?? thats great mpg.


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1519295 said:


> 01pstroke, what kind of vehicle did you drive?? thats great mpg.


It's a 2002 F250 4x4 crew cab short bed 7.3. Set the cruise at 72-73 and had at it. Now that I think about it, I filled about an hour out of carabelle. So a hair more than 2 tanks.


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1519273 said:


> Thanks again everybody for the well wishes!
> 
> PStroke, yes, very impressive fuel economy. Nice!


Thanks... And CONGRATS!


----------



## snowish10

01pstroke, what size gears do you have in the rear, and do you have any mods to your truck- motor, bigger tires, etc????


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone run liquid deicing units near the oak brook area?


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1519311 said:


> 01pstroke, what size gears do you have in the rear, and do you have any mods to your truck- motor, bigger tires, etc????


They're definitely not the 4.10s or whatever the bigger ones were.. 3.73s maybe?

All I have done is a DIY intake, 4 inch turbo back exhaust, "wicked wheel", 285/75 treadwright (Bfg at/ta knockoffs) and I finally decided on the DP Tuner after Bill from PHP never returned my calls/emails. So running his 80e tune.


----------



## snowish10

01PStroke;1519316 said:


> They're definitely not the 4.10s or whatever the bigger ones were.. 3.73s maybe?
> 
> All I have done is a DIY intake, 4 inch turbo back exhaust, "wicked wheel", 285/75 treadwright (Bfg at/ta knockoffs) and I finally decided on the DP Tuner after Bill from PHP never returned my calls/emails. So running his 80e tune.


Did you find the intake a big help either with performance or mpg?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1519315 said:


> Does anyone run liquid deicing units near the oak brook area?


I got a buddy that makes his own and runs trucks with liquids. His shop is up in Elgin. He run from elgin to mokena.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1519321 said:


> I got a buddy that makes his own and runs trucks with liquids. His shop is up in Elgin. He run from elgin to mokena.


Do you think its even worth getting a sprayer to make a little extra money?


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1519318 said:


> Did you find the intake a big help either with performance or mpg?


Not too much. More of a howl under the hood really


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1519323 said:


> Do you think its even worth getting a sprayer to make a little extra money?


Not sure what ur asking? You want to start using liquid instead of rock? Takes a little to get set up right. Lots of info on here about it.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1519327 said:


> Not sure what ur asking? You want to start using liquid instead of rock? Takes a little to get set up right. Lots of info on here about it.


Well this is my second year snow plowing and next year I might get my own accounts. I dont know if its worth it to just snow plow or both snow plow and spray liquid deicer?


----------



## snorider075

I've only heard stories and seen pics of the carnage.lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1519333 said:


> Well this is my second year snow plowing and next year I might get my own accounts. I dont know if its worth it to just snow plow or both snow plow and spray liquid deicer?


Just stick to plowing and regular salt. I dont think ur gonna find too much work spraying liquid for someone. Its a whole different animal.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1519344 said:


> Just stick to plowing and regular salt. I dont think ur gonna find too much work spraying liquid for someone. Its a whole different animal.


Ok thanks!! Well I might have to stick to just plowing because i only have just a little under 7 ft bed. With a salt spreader that fits a 7ft bed would i be able to spread alot of salt with out filling it?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree. You have only just stated your snow bussiness. Stick with plowing and using rock salt. In time, as you grow, if needed, look into liquid than. Right now, I don't think you need a spray set up. Good luck!


----------



## snorider075

I just placed a 8500 v maxx in my f350 short bed holds 2.2yd


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What kind of truck u have? I have a 6'5" bed and have a salter. Or u can get a small tailgater and drop salt.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowish10;1519346 said:


> Ok thanks!! Well I might have to stick to just plowing because i only have just a little under 7 ft bed. With a salt spreader that fits a 7ft bed would i be able to spread alot of salt with out filling it?


You can get a good size tailgate spreader or if you want a V box, Sully is selling one that would fit in your bed. You can salt a lot of accounts, if not all of them with his V box.


----------



## snowish10

Ok thanks, pushin 2 please.


----------



## snorider075

I agree with sully and push. Money is in the salt and is quicker then plowing


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes sir snorider. I love leaving the plows at home and going on salt runs. Less wear and tear on the trucks and money is great!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Speaking of salt runs, I am keeping a eye on Monday night or more Tuesday morning. We have a chance at a salt run than.


----------



## snorider075

I see that! Hoping to use the new spreader


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy poop guys, Skilling just said the same thing. I brought this storm up several posts ago. I actually first said Wednesday into Thursday. Sorry, looks to be Monday into Tuesday now. Still far away. A lot, a whole lot can change.


----------



## 4wydnr

01PStroke;1519316 said:


> They're definitely not the 4.10s or whatever the bigger ones were.. 3.73s maybe?
> 
> All I have done is a DIY intake, 4 inch turbo back exhaust, "wicked wheel", 285/75 treadwright (Bfg at/ta knockoffs) and I finally decided on the DP Tuner after Bill from PHP never returned my calls/emails. So running his 80e tune.


Good luck with the DP tuner!


----------



## snorider075

Enough to salt is that's needed


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

With sleet maybe changing to snow...... All my zero's tolerances will be salted! Far away. Time will tell.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1519379 said:


> With sleet maybe changing to snow...... All my zero's tolerances will be salted! Far away. Time will tell.


please keep us posted Push. cant wait to see wwhat happens


----------



## erkoehler

Got one truck fully detailed and wax/buff tonight. Back to prep work Friday!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

NW Snow Removal;1519033 said:


> Congrats pushin2please!! Great news!
> 
> Hey -off topic- does anyone know of someone selling a 12-14' trailer? Looking for additional trailer to haul a skid steer around. email me at [email protected].
> 
> Thanks - have a great Thxgiving everyone - hopefully we can all be grateful for some snow next Tuesday morning!


Here's HopThumbs Uping !!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

Happy turkey day everyone. Congrats on the healthy baby girl ron. And thanks to pat im strongly reconsidering not only putting a plow on the new rig but it also being a western lol. That new blade sure is purrty. Just very interested in what it will look like in april lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Happy thanksgiving eveyone may god bless each and everyone of you and families and safe travel. 

Congrats again to ron and wife with their new little girl


----------



## 01PStroke

Happy thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## snorider075

Gobble gobble everybody think snow!!!


----------



## snowish10

Happy thanksgiving everyone!!! 

Does anyone run western tornado salt spreaders? I know theres already thread about this, but what do you think of it, good or bad. Pictures would be great! Thanks


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Congrats ronnie jillians going to be one on the 13th and it has flew by.


----------



## Builder630

Happy thanksgiving!!!


----------



## pushingsnow

Pushin 2 Please;1518972 said:


> Yup. Bada$$ setup. I know where he is parking it. Also his dogs like me. Maybe we'll go "borrow" it? It does look good on that black truck, so I would like to see it on my new white one!


So you got a white one so you can pretend there is snow on it even in the summer?


----------



## erkoehler

Chilly out there this morning!

Back to work on the to do list!


----------



## metallihockey88

Got some nice flurries out here in skokie


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Any update on Tuesdays storm ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I looked real quick this morning. I will again later or tomorrow morning but after this mornings maps, it looks to be staying way south of us.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Let's hope something changes because as of now, there nothing to worry about for the next 7-10 days.


----------



## erkoehler

Got the plow mounted on my 20078 f250. So awesome not to need to drill anything!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

erkoehler;1519955 said:


> Chilly out there this morning!
> 
> Back to work on the to do list!


Is picking up skids on the to do list ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1520122 said:


> Let's hope something changes because as of now, there nothing to worry about for the next 7-10 days.


It's waiting for my return home!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1520138 said:


> Got the plow mounted on my 20078 f250. So awesome not to need to drill anything!


U doing strobes on it?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snow Management;1520139 said:


> Is picking up skids on the to do list ?


If you were a little closer, it would be on mine!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1520161 said:


> It's waiting for my return home!!!!!!!!!


So am I. Seems like everyday I lose more hair. I need a hat to keep my balding head warm!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Glad its holding off for me. Suckers!!!!!. Im out for 5 days.


----------



## erkoehler

Snow Management;1520139 said:


> Is picking up skids on the to do list ?


It is closer to the bottom!


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1520162 said:


> U doing strobes on it?


Not at this point. Probably just a light bar, back up lights, and then start on the mods ( tuner, exhaust, dpf delete).


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1520161 said:


> It's waiting for my return home!!!!!!!!!


Are you coming home in 6 or 7 days?


----------



## brianbrich1

Hmmmmm... Ron I see you posted in that robs thread before.. What do you and pat think, is he any good, somewhat accurate?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know he is better than me. The storm he is talking about Monday night and Tuesday morning is staying well south of us. I think he will post that sometime today and say the it tracked farther south. Is Pat better than him? I'm not even gonna answer that. I will say there both better than me!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Any one with an 09 or newer Ford Superduty looking for Atomic LED lights which replace the factory roof running lights? These lights also come with a Whelen flasher. Not going to install them on my new truck. Lights and flasher are 1 year old and are in working condition. PM or text me if interested. 

Mike 708-417-8836


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Mike let me know. Ill pick them up from you. How much. 
They should fit an 08 right


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry Russ. Sold to me. Thanks Mike!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You have a baby to buy for.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yes Russ you are right push does have pay for the new baby. But which one the new four door or the one with arms and legs


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Lights are sold. Thanks Ron.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

9 foot boss stright blade for sale. 2000. Or best. Pics up monday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

7.6 unimount propoly for sale complete 1800 Obo please


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Russ I may be interested in the Boss. Got details?


----------



## snowish10

Western light harness for sale! h13 head light set up. Only was on the truck for less than 6 months, wiring is in good condition. For SALE!!



Also, Looking for a enclosed trailer either 7x16, 7x18 or in a 8ft wide. In good condition with a pintle hitch contection and ramp door.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Wow. Looks like I started a sales thread.


----------



## snowish10

Hambrick & Co.;1520599 said:


> Wow. Looks like I started a sales thread.


Just easier to put it on here. lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1520599 said:


> Wow. Looks like I started a sales thread.


One OLD LADY FS slightley used but oil change regulary and alll Ujoints replaced Make offer:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sent Ron some pics. Not sure if he'll post them. Life is tough here. Hope its not too cold there! Sucka!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well sully is ya drinkin yet


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Drinkin? Aaaaaaaahhhh, yeah! Lots!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ata boy have a few for me


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1520530 said:


> 9 foot boss stright blade for sale. 2000. Or best. Pics up monday


Did you ever put anything on the new truck? Why not just run that plow this year if not?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1520617 said:


> Sent Ron some pics. Not sure if he'll post them. Life is tough here. Hope its not too cold there! Sucka!


I didn't get any pics from you Ryan? Your wife sent me a few but we don't need to go there. I really didn't get any from you tho?


----------



## snowguys

Not to change the subject but if anyone is looking for a hand I have 2 skid steers available I would like to stay on the
North side of the city


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Its set up for western. Just the green ford has boss. Just looking for some cash if i can.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Anyone looking to rent some shop space in the New Lenox area.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ron did you get those pretty lights wired up yet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1520693 said:


> Its set up for western. Just the green ford has boss. Just looking for some cash if i can.


Oh yeah, I knew that.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1520735 said:


> Ron did you get those pretty lights wired up yet.


Nope. I wish. I'm gonna strip the 2000 GMC Monday and start setting up the 2009. If there is enough time, I will do it than. Thanks again!


----------



## snorider075

Snowish would this lights work on an 97 f350? Drish any pics if the for sale item? Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Rider pm me your number and ill text the pics if ya want


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1520731 said:


> Anyone looking to rent some shop space in the New Lenox area.


Why yes Russ is or that guy that does the lights on trucks is . Get a hold of metal hockey


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1520749 said:


> Why yes Russ is or that guy that does the lights on trucks is . Get a hold of metal hockey


Yea george says theyve talked before but its just too damn far unfortunately. I got him in contact with a few people now. Hopin he finds somewhere soon. Got big plans for my truck and a lot of lights sittin at his place waiting


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice good to know


----------



## Builder630

What does a basic set of strobes installed run? Ballpark?


----------



## metallihockey88

Builder630;1520780 said:


> What does a basic set of strobes installed run? Ballpark?


Not sure but if you send me a pm i can give you his contact info and you can discuss it with him. Can do anything for basic 4 head units to lights anywhere you can imagine doing anything you want


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ron, I emailed them to you.


----------



## snowish10

snorider075;1520743 said:


> Snowish would this lights work on an 97 f350? Drish any pics if the for sale item? Lol


I dont think it will work because the 97 has hb5 head lights, but i will call regional tommorrow to see if they have an adaptor piece you could use with this wiring instead of buying hb5 wiring.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1520863 said:


> I dont think it will work because the 97 has hb5 head lights, but i will call regional tommorrow to see if they have an adaptor piece you could use with this wiring instead of buying hb5 wiring.


Hey snow my truck is a 97 250hd same thing as yours no need to change any thing everything should work including mount


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1520905 said:


> Hey snow my truck is a 97 250hd same thing as yours no need to change any thing everything should work inclusion ding mount


The lightharness i have was from a 2005+ ford those are h 13 . So there a different contections than the hb5. Unless your headlights are h 13??


----------



## pushingsnow

Anybody between wheaton and Bloomington have work for me or something I can make money with for sale or trade cheap enough that I can get stared out?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1520907 said:


> The lightharness i have was from a 2005+ ford those are h 13 . So there a different contections than the hb5. Unless your headlights are h 13??


Ok you have a 97 F 350 with 05 light harness????


----------



## snowish10

I dont, this light harness to my knowledge only fits 05 lights and above, it can fit in other years if you upgrade your lights to h13 contection. Pm me your number if you want to me explain it better for you.


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1520913 said:


> I dont, this light harness to my knowledge only fits 05 lights and above, it can fit in other years if you upgrade your lights to h13 contection. Pm me your number if you want to me explain it better for you.


I could be wrong which happens a lot lol but i was under the impression all the harnesses were the same but you just needed headlight adapters for certain trucks. At least thats how it was with boss not to well versed with western


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Builder630;1520780 said:


> What does a basic set of strobes installed run? Ballpark?


Kits are 250 to 400. Labour 200


----------



## metallihockey88

Hey pat which spartan tuner do you have? You runnin dpf on or did ya take it off? Also what kinda mpg gain did ya get from it? My truck is killin me on mileage after the tires and lift. Headin to ohio right now gettin just over 14mpg at 70mph. Feel my pain? Lol


----------



## metallihockey88

Lookin at pickin up the phalanx. Was thinkin h&s but good ol epa just shut them down so yryin to pick up a tuner before they shut down dpf off tuning which looks to be in the not so distant future


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1520956 said:


> Hey pat which spartan tuner do you have? You runnin dpf on or did ya take it off? Also what kinda mpg gain did ya get from it? My truck is killin me on mileage after the tires and lift. Headin to ohio right now gettin just over 14mpg at 70mph. Feel my pain? Lol


DPF, what's that?

Spartan, running the 80 hp this trip for towing. I ran home Tuesday loaded with a tralier mount generator, bed full cable, fuel and misc, avg 12 mpg at 73 mph weigh around 32k. normal 75 is 18-19 and 70 is 20 mpg


----------



## 1olddogtwo

80hp rocks too. Excellent power, no real smoke. Tryin to keep a low profile around here.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1520982 said:


> DPF, what's that?
> 
> Spartan, running the 80 hp this trip for towing. I ran home Tuesday loaded with a tralier mount generator, bed full cable, fuel and misc, avg 12 mpg at 73 mph weigh around 32k. normal 75 is 18-19 and 70 is 20 mpg


Yea thats about 2mpg better then i used to get unloaded stock. You just "lose" the dpf or did ya do the egr block too? I have an intake, thinkin about doin tuner egr block( since its easy to put back for warranty work) and a downpipe back exhaust


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1520984 said:


> 80hp rocks too. Excellent power, no real smoke. Tryin to keep a low profile around here.


Yea i know what ya mean. Gotta do some research on hiw just tge delete pipe does compared to a full exhaust. Looking stock would be best with the very obvious exhaust tip these things have


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Metal you want an h&s. My guy has 300 of them for sale.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1521050 said:


> Metal you want an h&s. My guy has 300 of them for sale.


Holy hell. He stock up when they got busted? What does he want for a mini maxx for a 6.7 ford?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

901.00 for tuner and then just do the delete pipe.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

A couple cool days to start the week. Than I hope everyboody hasn't put there shorts away? Upper 40's to low 50's through next weekend. Yuck!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1521123 said:


> A couple cool days to start the week. Than I hope everyboody hasn't put there shorts away? Upper 40's to low 50's through next weekend. Yuck!


Good snow plowing forecast...........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mike it's all Sullys fault he is sending up the warm stuff till he gets back.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yea i am. Hahhahahahahaha. It's F%&@ing hot here. So awesome.


----------



## Sawboy

Subscribing


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1521171 said:


> Yea i am. Hahhahahahahaha. It's F%&@ing hot here. So awesome.


I'm jealous of you seeing all those men running, I mean hot women running around half naked. That heat? Nope, keep it. Its already to hot here today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1521136 said:


> Good snow plowing forecast...........


I have a bad feeling about this year again.


----------



## erkoehler

3 plow trucks for sale, taking the boat back out!

Russ, what's the contact info for the tuner guy? Need a setup for 6.4.


----------



## Mark13

erkoehler;1521190 said:


> 3 plow trucks for sale, taking the boat back out!
> 
> Russ, what's the contact info for the tuner guy? Need a setup for 6.4.


I'd go spartan on a 6.4, I think you have the contact # from Colin for who I'd send you to.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1521179 said:


> I have a bad feeling about this year again.


Well that's no good.


----------



## pushingsnow

DEF is just a pain in the ass it was understandable when they required new semi trucks to have it but why pickups? leave the little guys alone they dont pollute near as much as a carburated car


----------



## erkoehler

pushingsnow;1521225 said:


> DEF is just a pain in the ass it was understandable when they required new semi trucks to have it but why pickups? leave the little guys alone they dont pollute near as much as a carburated car


Our work trucks (duramax) go through DEF fluid like water! We do a lot of Towing, but it seems almost every other week.we're topping off.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

fordmdb .......................................................................................HERE YOU GUYS GO ..............................www. Ford-Trucks.com

PREMIUM SPONSOR
Garage is empty, add now Join Date: Sep 2000
Location: South Carolina
Posts: 1,948

Thanks to all as well for your support.. 
__________________
Custom Tuning for F-E-Series Engines 6.8L V10 / 5.4L V8 / 4.6L V8 / 6.2L V8 / 5.0L V8 / 3.7L V6 / 3.5L EB and more!
SCT Custom Tuning Dealer
www.5startuning.com email me here:[email protected] 843-536-1244


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1521179 said:


> I have a bad feeling about this year again.


Easy killer


----------



## snorider075

It will come its only November


----------



## buildinon

:bluebounc:redbounce:bluebounc:redbounce

Wishful thinking for the early part of the week...Ron a late congrats on the new addition to the family...
Pat...Dennis sent me the pic's of the new plow that day and I told him that was bad a$$ now to get some time behind it...
So when is someone going to to put something together that we can all stick to and have a few cocktails? The year is almost over and snow will hopefully be here soon.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

erkoehler;1521226 said:


> Our work trucks (duramax) go through DEF fluid like water! We do a lot of Towing, but it seems almost every other week.we're topping off.


I'm about once a month. It bs.


----------



## metallihockey88

Hambrick & Co.;1521274 said:


> I'm about once a month. It bs.


Yea mine is usually 3/4 empty, takes about 3.5-4gal with each oilchange at about 7500 miles


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I have no cost


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I don't like it one bit. 

Getting tired of honey do projects no lawn work and no snow work and I'm bored already.


----------



## dieselss

With ya Dennis. No cost here for that . Love the 7.3


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1521260 said:


> :bluebounc:redbounce:bluebounc:redbounce
> 
> Wishful thinking for the early part of the week...Ron a late congrats on the new addition to the family...
> Pat...Dennis sent me the pic's of the new plow that day and I told him that was bad a$$ now to get some time behind it...
> So when is someone going to to put something together that we can all stick to and have a few cocktails? The year is almost over and snow will hopefully be here soon.


Drinks sound good next week after next, we can have bling bling contest to see who has the shineish plow, winner drinks for free......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1521285 said:


> I don't like it one bit.
> 
> Getting tired of honey do projects no lawn work and no snow work and I'm bored already.


When u complete her list, my has a long ass list for ya


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1521280 said:


> Yea mine is usually 3/4 empty, takes about 3.5-4gal with each oilchange at about 7500 miles


I've gotten 15,000 and mine is still reading full


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1521190 said:


> 3 plow trucks for sale, taking the boat back out!
> 
> Russ, what's the contact info for the tuner guy? Need a setup for 6.4.


I really miss my old 6.4, that was crazy with the 310 tune


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mike did ya see the tree up rooted out of ground on west side of Panduit


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Which Panduit?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1521332 said:


> When u complete her list, my has a long ass list for ya


We can barter services. I need a plow installed.


----------



## brianbrich1

My mvp on the chevy still pretty shine pat... Might b a tie..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1521341 said:


> Which Panduit?


One by the house


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

No haven't been over there lately. Been off since Tuesday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1521342 said:


> We can barter services. I need a plow installed.


U still have 2/3 months


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone want a 9' blade for a skid? Moving out of where I park and don't wanna move it and don't really see a need for it this winter. Cheap gotta be outta there in a couple days


----------



## erkoehler

$200.....!!!


----------



## dlcs

So, does anything look good in the next week or so? I see rain in the forcast. When will we see our first snowfall?


----------



## erkoehler

dlcs;1521507 said:


> So, does anything look good in the next week or so? I see rain in the forcast. When will we see our first snowfall?


Janury 9-14 should be snowy.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

WilliamOak;1521452 said:


> Anyone want a 9' blade for a skid? Moving out of where I park and don't wanna move it and don't really see a need for it this winter. Cheap gotta be outta there in a couple days


What u want for it?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1521404 said:


> U still have 2/3 months


Excellent.


----------



## metallihockey88

Ahh another beautiful monday. Work van took a sh!t and waiting for a tow to the shop in mchenry. Good thing today was gonna be a slow day


----------



## elitelawnteam1

we were going to have snow on monday night into tuesday but that was cancelled.

Farmers Almanac says we might get some 28th-30th


----------



## erkoehler

Replacing the spinner motor on the saltdogg and wiring the Ebling today. If I have time we'll wire the lights on the back rack.


----------



## plow3232

I need plow stakes if anyone has some for sale. would need around 300, pm me


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Go to menards and buy them your self or order them from the place on here


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Are you looking for plain or reflective tops. Angelo's has the plain one that i use a lot of. We also use discountsnowstakes.com for our high end lots that want everything


----------



## plow3232

R&R Yard Design;1521816 said:


> Are you looking for plain or reflective tops. Angelo's has the plain one that i use a lot of. We also use discountsnowstakes.com for our high end lots that want everything


doesn't matter, just wanting them cheaper lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Just take them off someone elses lot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

better news

http://www.climatewatch.noaa.gov/image/2012/updating-the-u-s-winter-outlook-for-2012-13


----------



## DIRISHMAN

plow3232;1521820 said:


> doesn't matter, just wanting them cheaper lol


GET AHOLD OF RJS..ON HERE OOOOOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONDO PLOW FOR THOSE STAKES:laughing::laughing:


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1522021 said:


> better news
> 
> http://www.climatewatch.noaa.gov/image/2012/updating-the-u-s-winter-outlook-for-2012-13


How is this better news? The article says that this could be bad for drought strickened areas of the Plains, great Lakes, and midwest. What am I missing something? lol


----------



## mikeitu7

DIRISHMAN;1522183 said:


> GET AHOLD OF RJS..ON HERE OOOOOPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CONDO PLOW FOR THOSE STAKES:laughing::laughing:


You really do miss him. :laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Got the 2 yard sat dogg all mounted up and greased. We had to replace the spinner motor and do some rewiring for the vibrator switch. Hopefully it will serve us well for the season.

Changed the oil and replaced the alternator on the 95 GMC 2500, need to order a replacement exhaust and then it will be ready to go.


----------



## birchwood

plow3232;1521802 said:


> I need plow stakes if anyone has some for sale. would need around 300, pm me


Menards are 99 cents each and are reflective, I think discount stake was around 1.60


----------



## dieselss

Well swing on dwn south Eric,,,I still got 3 salters to mount


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1522211 said:


> Got the 2 yard sat dogg all mounted up and greased. We had to replace the spinner motor and do some rewiring for the vibrator switch. Hopefully it will serve us well for the season.
> 
> Changed the oil and replaced the alternator on the 95 GMC 2500, need to order a replacement exhaust and then it will be ready to go.


Ready for what?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

birchwood;1522220 said:


> Menards are 99 cents each and are reflective, I think discount stake was around 1.60


Yup. Go there and save big money!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1522185 said:


> How is this better news? The article says that this could be bad for drought strickened areas of the Plains, great Lakes, and midwest. What am I missing something? lol


All year it was forecasted to be a very snow filled year, get my point

Everyone is here is doom and gloom after last year, I'm refusing to jump on that band wagon. Sh!t it's barely past TG giving and some are willing to throw the towel in. To tell the truth, I really didn't have time to read it all nor did I care to. It looked better then accweathers thoughts

I wish I had the time to invest the way I usually do into the weather, but I don't on this trip. Hopefully I'll be home soon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1521342 said:


> We can barter services. I need a plow installed.


If you haven't by the time I get home, I'll give you a hand How s that new truck been treating you?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1522257 said:


> If you haven't by the time I get home, I'll give you a hand How s that new truck been treating you?


Good so far! No complaints. I got me some of them fancy LEDs mounted all over that there truck. It sure is perdy at night.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes he does have LED's mounted all over. I haven't seen her at night but like he said, it sure is perdy!


----------



## erkoehler

dieselss;1522227 said:


> Well swing on dwn south Eric,,,I still got 3 salters to mount


Still have plenty more to finish myself!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1522241 said:


> Ready for what?


Storage, just trying to get everything ready to park....


----------



## dfdsuperduty

I just hope that this year is better than last year


----------



## dieselss

What else u got Eric. Shin dem tks up for da boat shoe


----------



## erkoehler

Chilly morning, too bad its dry!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1522364 said:


> Yes he does have LED's mounted all over. I haven't seen her at night but like he said, it sure is perdy!


I think I have a video, If I can figure out how to post it I will.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1522670 said:


> I think I have a video, If I can figure out how to post it I will.


Utube account and link it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1522669 said:


> Chilly morning, too bad its dry!


The old lady said it was in the single digits this morning, I always knew she wasn't good with numbers...... But really ?


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Not that bad pat. But def cold


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just starting to get enjoyable


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its 85 here. A damn cold front is pushing thru.


----------



## Builder630

Ok silly question but... What are the general insurance requirements usually needed as a sub? I carry 3 Mil as a general contractor but I'll need a seperate plowing policy to sub. ALSO... Been offered $50 cash operating my equipment locally (Naperville, Bolingbrook), monthly cash payout.... Opinions or wise words of wisdom?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

50 bucks per shovel isnt bad, how much for the trucks?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll give you $60. Just come get ur monthly check for 60 bucks on the first. Lol


----------



## metallihockey88

Builder630;1522731 said:


> Ok silly question but... What are the general insurance requirements usually needed as a sub? I carry 3 Mil as a general contractor but I'll need a seperate plowing policy to sub. ALSO... Been offered $50 cash operating my equipment locally (Naperville, Bolingbrook), monthly cash payout.... Opinions or wise words of wisdom?


Good luck getting paid in full. As far as anyone is concrrned if your getting paid cash you dont exist. Cant fight not getting paid.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Builder630;1522731 said:


> Ok silly question but... What are the general insurance requirements usually needed as a sub? I carry 3 Mil as a general contractor but I'll need a seperate plowing policy to sub. ALSO... Been offered $50 cash operating my equipment locally (Naperville, Bolingbrook), monthly cash payout.... Opinions or wise words of wisdom?


This has horrible ending written all over it. First off if they're a real company why are they paying you cash as that doesnt really benifit them at all. Secondly why only monthly? Third, i don't know how much experience you have or what type of equipment but that seems like a low hourly rate.

But to answer your questions you need 1mil/2mil general liability insurance, Auto policy and workers comp if you have employees.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1522772 said:


> This has horrible ending written all over it. First off if they're a real company why are they paying you cash as that doesnt really benifit them at all. Secondly why only monthly? Third, i don't know how much experience you have or what type of equipment but that seems like a low hourly rate.
> 
> But to answer your questions you need 1mil/2mil general liability insurance, Auto policy and workers comp if you have employees.


MIKE. You forgot 2 important ones HOT COFFEE SPILLAGE AND DOUGHNUTS DROPAGE .......Insurance for 1.5 Mil


----------



## affekonig

Speaking of insurance, I might not be able to plow for Naperville this year as something in their contract has changed and my insurance doesn't want to work with it. That means that I'll be available to sub as that isn't an issue. Anybody...?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

pic's of this morning


----------



## dieselss

Just had to get them bumper lights in the pic I see


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it was a mistake, not sure how that happened


----------



## Builder630

Good points guys. Second year plowing, 1ton pickup 8' blade, salter, big blower, and a back up truck. The site is a local Menards ( cameras in lot) that contracts my company all year for their remodels. The other site is cul de sacs for the village of Naperville. The guy is local and has been plowing here 16 years. I'm just a cautious guy...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Builder630;1522868 said:


> Good points guys. Second year plowing, 1ton pickup 8' blade, salter, big blower, and a back up truck. The site is a local Menards ( cameras in lot) that contracts my company all year for their remodels. The other site is cul de sacs for the village of Naperville. The guy is local and has been plowing here 16 years. I'm just a cautious guy...


Did you ask why he wants to pay you in cash? I know cash is great and all but from a business stand point it sounds shady.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1522866 said:


> it was a mistake, not sure how that happened


Those there are some perdy lights you got. Speaking of bumpers does anyone know how or has disconnected their back up sensor? My salt speader (on / or off) mounting plates catch the sensor and its really annoying.


----------



## dieselss

Can't you just unplug them ham?? Or isn't there a switch in the cab for that


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ford will disable it in the pc for the winter.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ek check ur pm.


----------



## affekonig

Curious: Who is asking you about courts in Naperville? That's what I've been doing for the last 13-14 years.



Builder630;1522868 said:


> Good points guys. Second year plowing, 1ton pickup 8' blade, salter, big blower, and a back up truck. The site is a local Menards ( cameras in lot) that contracts my company all year for their remodels. The other site is cul de sacs for the village of Naperville. The guy is local and has been plowing here 16 years. I'm just a cautious guy...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1522900 said:


> Can't you just unplug them ham?? Or isn't there a switch in the cab for that


There is a switch to disable but it re-enables every time you start the truck. Not the end of the world but just kind of annoying. I wasnt sure if you could just unhook the sensor and be done with it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1522866 said:


> it was a mistake, not sure how that happened


That's what she said


----------



## snorider075

Olddogg those lights are sweet! Bring that snow back this way


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1522895 said:


> Did you ask why he wants to pay you in cash? I know cash is great and all but from a business stand point it sounds shady.


Sounds like a tax scam he pays cash and only has to show what he took in and he gets off cheap so as more money in his pocket


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snorider075;1522960 said:


> Olddogg those lights are sweet! Bring that snow back this way


I'm thinking the weekend after next should have some use for the plows


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1522954 said:


> That's what she said


Thats usually what i tell her when it "accidentally" goes in the wrong place lol


----------



## snorider075

quick question guys, what do you base your seasonal pricing on? ie how many plowing events and how many salting events? Just making sure Im still in the ball park here with a property manager. Thanks


----------



## 78Craft

Builder630;1522731 said:


> Ok silly question but... What are the general insurance requirements usually needed as a sub? I carry 3 Mil as a general contractor but I'll need a seperate plowing policy to sub. ALSO... Been offered $50 cash operating my equipment locally (Naperville, Bolingbrook), monthly cash payout.... Opinions or wise words of wisdom?


From what I have seen most people want a Million. If its just you I generally write GL's at 1 mil for around 500 a year.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1522694 said:


> The old lady said it was in the single digits this morning, I always knew she wasn't good with numbers...... But really ?


Was in your neighborhood this morning. It was 16 when I checked this morning. Still to hot for me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1523050 said:


> Was in your neighborhood this morning. It was 16 when I checked this morning. Still to hot for me.


Boy O Boy Push our friend Sully is in for a rude awakening when he gets back ....lol. No more flip flops or scantily clad women


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1523050 said:


> Was in your neighborhood this morning. It was 16 when I checked this morning. Still to hot for me.


how old was she?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hey diesel truck guys any of you have remote start in your trucks? Any recommendations?


----------



## dieselss

I got one. ). Ummmm I'm Gunna say viper....but theres a few others out there that are just as good.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1522254 said:


> All year it was forecasted to be a very snow filled year, get my point
> 
> Everyone is here is doom and gloom after last year, I'm refusing to jump on that band wagon. Sh!t it's barely past TG giving and some are willing to throw the towel in. To tell the truth, I really didn't have time to read it all nor did I care to. It looked better then accweathers thoughts
> 
> I wish I had the time to invest the way I usually do into the weather, but I don't on this trip. Hopefully I'll be home soon.


that first words should have been "last year"



1olddogtwo;1522969 said:


> I'm thinking the weekend after next should have some use for the plows


I got some time to day to dick around on the computer, Why? Cause it snowed here allday.....Anyways, I'm willing to go out on a limp and and say around DEC 10/11th is out first event



Hambrick & Co.;1523100 said:


> Hey diesel truck guys any of you have remote start in your trucks? Any recommendations?


I have the Viper in my ride.....I can even start my truck from my phone if I wanted to.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I got one also called firskid !!! Think that's how you pronounce it . IT is real easy to use and program!! You get up to go out plowing per say and the FIRSKID you wake UP has to go out and start the truck see how easy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1522897 said:


> Those there are some perdy lights you got. Speaking of bumpers does anyone know how or has disconnected their back up sensor? My salt speader (on / or off) mounting plates catch the sensor and its really annoying.


The quick way Is to arrow down and hit ok when in reverse

The other way in the LCD screen is to go to setting/driver assist/ rear aid park/arrow down to off and hit ok


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Skilling is on and pat looks to be right in as usual Skilling just said he sees in the next 8- 10 day forecast sticking SNOW AND ACCUMULATING ??????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1523151 said:


> I got one also called firskid !!! Think that's how you pronounce it . IT is real easy to use and program!! You get up to go out plowing per say and the FIRSKID you wake UP has to go out and start the truck see how easy


The other model I had would get up, knock the snow off and start the truck. One day, the model knock up someone else and haven't seen her since


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I miss him


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1523155 said:


> The quick way Is to arrow down and hit ok when in reverse
> 
> The other way in the LCD screen is to go to setting/driver assist/ rear aid park/arrow down to off and hit ok


Haha. Thanks. I thought I remembered seeing the second option.


----------



## turb0diesel

When's the next meet & greet?


----------



## dieselss

Well turbo we are still technically waiting on dem northerners to set a date and time. I don't think they have made any decisions yet


----------



## snowish10

Hambrick & Co.;1523100 said:


> Hey diesel truck guys any of you have remote start in your trucks? Any recommendations?


Ive got a viper remote start on my truck, it works great.


----------



## dieselss

Mine is acualy an astro start,,,not to bad but has its issues


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ok. Seems like viper is good. Now where to get it?


----------



## erkoehler

A quality install/setup is just as important as the system itself.


----------



## dieselss

X2 Eric.......get them almost anywhere ham.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

how long until pat destroys another plow?


----------



## snowish10

Hambrick & Co.;1523248 said:


> Ok. Seems like viper is good. Now where to get it?


I have had great experience at Jessup's in the lagrange park, 1105e 31st. They do quality work, I don't remeber how much it was but it's worth it. They install remote starts for trucks.


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1523234 said:


> Ive got a viper remote start on my truck, it works great.


Does it have an option to wait to start to let the glow plugs do their thing?


----------



## erkoehler

PabstBlueRibbon;1523261 said:


> how long until pat destroys another plow?


6 hours after first storm he works.


----------



## snowish10

01PStroke;1523269 said:


> Does it have an option to wait to start to let the glow plugs do their thing?


 Yes, that's what i have. It's just like turning the key, your press the remote start, the glow plugs do their thing then the motor turns on.


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1523275 said:


> Yes, that's what i have. It's just like turning the key, your press the remote start, the glow plugs do their thing then the motor turns on.


Sweet. Any idea how long the wait can be set for?


----------



## snowish10

01PStroke;1523277 said:


> Sweet. Any idea how long the wait can be set for?


To be honest, Im not sure. Im sure theres something on the viper website that would say if it can be set for a certain amount of time.


----------



## dieselss

Yea 01. Mine was 10,15,30 secs


----------



## 01PStroke

Awesome guys thanks for the info!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1523273 said:


> 6 hours after first storm he works.


Sully has a pool going, his money is on 25 mins or less on the wings


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PabstBlueRibbon;1523261 said:


> how long until pat destroys another plow?


Truth to be told, its not even set up just yet. I was at the plant for 15 mins and basically hooked up and left. The config looked alright, the quill is out adjustment, I never tried the lights or turn's. I need to order a deflector and adjust the chains and play around with it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1523248 said:


> Ok. Seems like viper is good. Now where to get it?


All-guard in Alsip does mine


----------



## MR. Elite

Hambrick & Co.;1522949 said:


> There is a switch to disable but it re-enables every time you start the truck. Not the end of the world but just kind of annoying. I wasnt sure if you could just unhook the sensor and be done with it.


should b able 2 jus pull a fuse without any issues...?


----------



## dlcs

CFS computer model prediction just before Christmas.


----------



## dlcs

The above pic is snowcover, cfs has us with a foot on the ground. How accurate is the cfs?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All Guard in Alsip is awesome. Good guy. Been there for years.

Thank you dlcs. I can leave with that!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Let's hope dead on. If not, i'd be happy with half right (6inches)!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1523328 said:


> The above pic is snowcover, cfs has us with a foot on the ground. How accurate is the cfs?


How accurate is anything at 3 to 4 weeks. I'm not that knowable about the cfs


----------



## MR. Elite

01PStroke;1523277 said:


> Sweet. Any idea how long the wait can be set for?


when I install them for my cusys.. I always del WTS light at 25-30 seconds, gives the glows more than enough time to get to temp even in freezing cold conditions!
As for the actual units.... I prefer to install Autopage units mostly cause I love the way they work, very user friendly and the remotes stand up to a lot of abuse b4 they need replacement!


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1523337 said:


> How accurate is anything at 3 to 4 weeks. I'm not that knowable about the cfs


Right, Its hope and it looks good. I have never heard of the CFS, but Snowday.org is posting it on their Facebook page. Who knows?


----------



## 01PStroke

MR. Elite;1523345 said:


> when I install them for my cusys.. I always del WTS light at 25-30 seconds, gives the glows more than enough time to get to temp even in freezing cold conditions!
> As for the actual units.... I prefer to install Autopage units mostly cause I love the way they work, very user friendly and the remotes stand up to a lot of abuse b4 they need replacement!


One of my buddies sells autopage.. Have to take a look. Thanks!


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1523300 said:


> Sully has a pool going, his money is on 25 mins or less on the wings


Forgot about the wings....you might clip a corner at starbucks before even dropping the blade!


----------



## dieselss

Never heard of autopage. What's some info about them ?!


----------



## dieselss

Wait wait wait. You guys are thinking he's Gunna even get it home from the factory??? I bet he won't even hit the street


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well its back from factory already. I saw it before i left. Looks good, but im saying at least the wings are gone in first 25 mins. Could have a serious issue with trip spring brackets at about the same time interval. Just my thoughts.


----------



## buildinon

I have seen pics of it on the truck the day that it was put on there so I know for sure that it was not photo shopped as it came from a cell phone...lol...dirishman isn't that slick...lmao...I say he makes through the first storm as he will be careful but the second storm its in the words of one of them there boy bands "bye bye bye"


----------



## pushingsnow

Hambrick & Co.;1522949 said:


> There is a switch to disable but it re-enables every time you start the truck. Not the end of the world but just kind of annoying. I wasnt sure if you could just unhook the sensor and be done with it.


try to find the fuse for it


----------



## metallihockey88

buildinon;1523536 said:


> I have seen pics of it on the truck the day that it was put on there so I know for sure that it was not photo shopped as it came from a cell phone...lol...dirishman isn't that slick...lmao...I say he makes through the first storm as he will be careful but the second storm its in the words of one of them there boy bands "bye bye bye"


Pat be careful with a plow? Hahaha he prides himself in his plow destroying abilities


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

pushingsnow;1523538 said:


> try to find the fuse for it


I think I might have too. Turning it off in the main setting screen only does it until the truck turns off. Then resets.


----------



## Snow Business 1

affekonig;1514560 said:


> Hey, I'm being laid off of my day job in December which means I'll have all sorts of time to plow if anybody is looking...


If you are still looking for snow work, send me an email. I'm in Plainfield but have work in Naperville.

[email protected]


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I kind of have the itch to get a new plow but the old lady said I have to get rid of the old one first. Soooo. Any one want to buy a boss 8' trip edge super duty plow. Comes with truck side mounts and two controllers. No truck side wiring. Plow is 2 years old. Used for 1 1/2 seasons. Full working condition


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll start the bid out at 50.00


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So you have nothing on the truck? ( besides salter )


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1523574 said:


> Pat be careful with a plow? Hahaha he prides himself in his plow destroying abilities


I'm only plowing new snow this year, once it hits the ground. It's used


----------



## MR. Elite

Lol I bid...... $150.


----------



## MR. Elite

Originally Posted by metallihockey88:
Pat be careful with a plow? Hahaha he prides himself in his plow destroying abilities
I'm only plowing new snow this year, once it hits the ground. It's used
[Reply] [!!]

Lol. Hahaha I like that!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Nothing buddy.


----------



## Sawboy

My remote start on the truck has a 10 second delay for the glow plugs. And yes..... When we had that OUTRAGEOUS cold a few years back, I actually went in the truck to see if 10 seconds was long enough. Lol. It is.


----------



## Sawboy

Also, pm returned Hambrick


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Sent you one back.


----------



## dlcs

Interesting forcast model, wish this would happen. The dark brown is over 20 inches. Senario is similiar to the Ground Hog day blizzard. This map is two weeks out.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Very interesting.


----------



## dlcs

Hambrick & Co.;1523999 said:


> Very interesting.


Its got me all excited, better than any forcast model seen all of last winter. lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Haha very good point.


----------



## Holland

I'm ready for it! :redbounce


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1523992 said:


> Interesting forcast model, wish this would happen. The dark brown is over 20 inches. Senario is similiar to the Ground Hog day blizzard. This map is two weeks out.


Shuhhhh ur going to cause mass shopping at Walmart, I haven't gotten my cherry poptarts yet


----------



## erkoehler

Added 4 residentials to the route for one of my trucks, should be a nice little bonus come pay day.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1524117 said:


> Shuhhhh ur going to cause mass shopping at Walmart, I haven't gotten my cherry poptarts yet


HAHA, lets hope this plays out. Local weather guy has snow forcasted on this same day so others are watching it too.


----------



## snorider075

Mmmmm cherry pop tarts


----------



## WilliamOak




----------



## erkoehler

First 25 tons of salt should be on the ground in the next few days.........it can start snowing any time now!


----------



## pushingsnow

Hambrick & Co.;1523670 said:


> I think I might have too. Turning it off in the main setting screen only does it until the truck turns off. Then resets.


Best toggle switch out there


----------



## buildinon

I was ready for snow this season, but now with this whole back issue I may have to put someone in my personal truck for the year. Going back in for another MRI at 645 am at Highland Park Hospital that should take about 3 hours for my back and neck (3rd one since October) as Sunday I went down after something popped in my back and my legs went numb. They think that I may have finally cracked the vertebrae as they took a ton of x-rays Tuesday and compared them to previous ones and something showed up that wasn't there before. So they are concerned and now drugged me up on pain killers (which I hate as I genrally won't even take an asprin) and have me staying off my feet as much as possible. If it is cracked they are going to have to operate which I was hoping that I could wait to spring, but might not have a choice now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Horrible news. I have had back issues. They are the worse pain.


----------



## dieselss

Well hope it ain't that bad build,,,,but sounding like maybe. Think positive dude!!
Brown sugar pop tarts are the only kind


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1524433 said:


> Well hope it ain't that bad build,,,,but sounding like maybe. Think positive dude!!
> Brown sugar pop tarts are the only kind


I second the brown pop tart comment!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

this weather sucks... it's never going to snow if it goes up into the 50's 60's this weekend


----------



## erkoehler

clncut;1524488 said:


> I second the brown pop tart comment!


Nasty!!!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Reliable Snow and Ice;1524492 said:


> this weather sucks... it's never going to snow if it goes up into the 50's 60's this weekend


I just need for it to be 60ish on Monday so I can do our fire pump water flow test at work with out freezing the entire parking lot. Im not sure why they wait to do this in the begining of December......


----------



## erkoehler

Reliable Snow and Ice;1524492 said:


> this weather sucks... it's never going to snow if it goes up into the 50's 60's this weekend


I heard upper 60s possible


----------



## clncut

erkoehler;1524500 said:


> I heard upper 60s possible


Starting to look a lot like the start of last year......must stay positive. Skilling keeps getting all excited about his models showing potential accumulating snow late next week. Thanks a long ways away......


----------



## clncut

erkoehler;1524498 said:


> Nasty!!!!!


Breakfast of champions!!


----------



## beezil

Hambrick & Co.;1524499 said:


> I just need for it to be 60ish on Monday so I can do our fire pump water flow test at work with out freezing the entire parking lot. Im not sure why they wait to do this in the begining of December......


you on the city proper of chicago?

who does your test for you? complete pump? cyborg?

if so, request "early as possible" for next year.

I used to get those late sceduled tests, which requires me to have to open a 15x20 foot OH door and freeze out a shop of 165 employees.

not suitable.

one year i decided to insist on an early date, and they've honored that every year since i made the request about 6-7 years ago......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

beezil;1524625 said:


> you on the city proper of chicago?
> 
> who does your test for you? complete pump? cyborg?
> 
> if so, request "early as possible" for next year.
> 
> I used to get those late sceduled tests, which requires me to have to open a 15x20 foot OH door and freeze out a shop of 165 employees.
> 
> not suitable.
> 
> one year i decided to insist on an early date, and they've honored that every year since i made the request about 6-7 years ago......


No this test is for Dekalb, IL we have a warehouse up there ( for my full time job). We use Shamrock Fire Protection up there. The other 7 buildings we have we do their tests in May. I am not sure why this one is so late this year. But I have asked to get it done with the other tests in May next year.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

buildinon;1524363 said:


> I was ready for snow this season, but now with this whole back issue I may have to put someone in my personal truck for the year. Going back in for another MRI at 645 am at Highland Park Hospital that should take about 3 hours for my back and neck (3rd one since October) as Sunday I went down after something popped in my back and my legs went numb. They think that I may have finally cracked the vertebrae as they took a ton of x-rays Tuesday and compared them to previous ones and something showed up that wasn't there before. So they are concerned and now drugged me up on pain killers (which I hate as I genrally won't even take an asprin) and have me staying off my feet as much as possible. If it is cracked they are going to have to operate which I was hoping that I could wait to spring, but might not have a choice now.


That sounds horrible sorry to hear that man.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1524488 said:


> I second the brown pop tart comment!





dieselss;1524433 said:


> Well hope it ain't that bad build,,,,but sounding like maybe. Think positive dude!!
> Brown sugar pop tarts are the only kind


brown suger baby...............


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I suppose I better mount the plow brackets and wiring on my new truck pretty soon. Not doing much this year since there is really no $$ to be made any longer. My drivewaay, parents and our church. Makes a short day for sure.LOL


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Do any of you guys have a need for used oil for a shop heater let me know.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1524646 said:


> Do any of you guys have a need for used oil for a shop heater let me know.


I second that. Usually have a bunch layin around


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I have about 60 gallons i nees gone


----------



## SnowMatt13

There's a company out of Joliet that buys used oil. 
They left a business card for me a few years back....
Price at that time was 30 cents/gallon


----------



## dieselss

If your wanting to sell it Russ I can give ya some numbers as well,,,or if you just want it gone we could prob take it


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I just dont want to give it to cpw.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1524498 said:


> Nasty!!!!!


That what doin brown pooptarts


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Russ that Cider is frickin awsome


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Lol. Don't know what are talking about.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, you are all welcome. I decided to bring the warmth back with me, but hopefully not for long.


----------



## dieselss

R&R Yard Design;1524904 said:


> I just dont want to give it to cpw.


ok,,,so if you want, i could take it


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Any one looking for a bobcat trailer. In good condition 10k rating.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Or a 7x14 enclosed


----------



## buildinon

Well did the MRI, what ever they had running through the IV made me throw up...now to wait to hear from the doctors. Thanks for the thoughts and the poptarts suggestions but I prefer the cherry and chocalate ones (mix two packets at the same time, kinda sick like that). 

Anyone catch Skillethead's forecast at 5:55 pm roughly? Had some instresting facts that I wrote down:
1) Last "real snow" in Chicago was March 4th
2) Been 270 days since we last had snow
3) 280 days is the Chicago record between snow falls
4) 1994 is when that record was set
5) 34.2 inches is the average snowfall in a winter when this happens
6) 54.2 is the most snow we have had in a winter when we have had a stretch between snowfalls like this

What does all of this mean? Who knows, just thought it was interesting stuff.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1524993 said:


> Any one looking for a bobcat trailer. In good condition 10k rating.


I think NW Snow was looking for one


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

clncut;1524509 said:


> Starting to look a lot like the start of last year......must stay positive. Skilling keeps getting all excited about his models showing potential accumulating snow late next week. Thanks a long ways away......


well I did say we would have our first pushable snow by the 10th...
and I do have a beer riding on it....:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1525006 said:


> I think NW Snow was looking for one


She needs a dump trailer.


----------



## erkoehler

Got all our bagged salt picked up tonight, bulk delivery is tomorrow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Btw, I had an awesome first day back today. I think i pissed someone off by going away. Water pump on big dump let go. Pump, pully, tensioner, belt all shot. Then dump blew a tire while loaded and about 50 miles away. Took 3 hours for roadside tire to show up when they said it would be 30 mins. Lastly, my driver final dumps load and gets back to office. I go out to see new tire and notice 3 others on rear are about to go. Retreads are separating and about to burst. Oh yeah, noticed exhaust manifold bolts are loose and need to be replaced along with a hole in muffler and one in chrome exhaust stack. So a fun first day back. I've just paid my penance for going away. Right?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1525175 said:


> Btw, I had an awesome first day back today. I think i pissed someone off by going away. Water pump on big dump let go. Pump, pully, tensioner, belt all shot. Then dump blew a tire while loaded and about 50 miles away. Took 3 hours for roadside tire to show up when they said it would be 30 mins. Lastly, my driver final dumps load and gets back to office. I go out to see new tire and notice 3 others on rear are about to go. Retreads are separating and about to burst. Oh yeah, noticed exhaust manifold bolts are loose and need to be replaced along with a hole in muffler and one in chrome exhaust stack. So a fun first day back. I've just paid my penance for going away. Right?


 you need any work done on your trucks? dont have much lined up at the shop.

can hook you up except for tires.... no tire tools


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Todays stuff was all emergency so no time to look for a shop. But where do you work at? A shop around here? Or you on your own? I know you got something but was never sure where you landed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1525202 said:


> Todays stuff was all emergency so no time to look for a shop. But where do you work at? A shop around here? Or you on your own? I know you got something but was never sure where you landed.


U also missed our frist and only plowing of nov


----------



## erkoehler

Something updated, I get the full version of the web site on my iPad now!

In other news, where is the snow!?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Test from iPad with pic


----------



## erkoehler

How'd you attach image?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just like at home on the pc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Or a pic of pic


----------



## erkoehler

I go to manage attachments, but then the choose file button is locked!

You on an iPad 2?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm old school Ipad 1


----------



## snowish10

Hambrick & Co.;1524994 said:


> Or a 7x14 enclosed


My boss may be interested, any pics? does it have a ramp and a pintle hitch?


----------



## erkoehler

I have the 1 too. Oh well, I'll figure it out later.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Night all!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Night John boy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tomorrow is December and I'm already at work? I guess the bright side is that I'm on OT at 1215pm!


----------



## brianbrich1

Not sure what tires you are running ryan but we switched to radials a few years back on the dumps and have had nothing but good luck. Use to go thru tires like candy but now we make almost a year with only needing one or two tires(out of a total of 30 tires). We use TRL out of south chicago heights. A little pricey but have had good luck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1525279 said:


> Tomorrow is December and I'm already at work? I guess the bright side is that I'm on OT at 1215pm!


When does the vacation start ?


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GM Eric.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1525300 said:


> Not sure what tires you are running ryan but we switched to radials a few years back on the dumps and have had nothing but good luck. Use to go thru tires like candy but now we make almost a year with only needing one or two tires(out of a total of 30 tires). We use TRL out of south chicago heights. A little pricey but have had good luck.


Yeah we run radials too. Tires were starting to wear down but I thought I could make it thru winter. I guess the 4.5 hour round trip for one load got the tires too hot. Oh well, its only money. It grows on trees.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I like this


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1525321 said:


> Yeah we run radials too. Tires were starting to wear down but I thought I could make it thru winter. I guess the 4.5 hour round trip for one load got the tires too hot. Oh well, its only money. It grows on trees.


Text me the information on what nursery has that money tree.. Been looking for one for a few years now. Hahaha.. My kids think theres one in my pocket. yes the long ride loaded did it in iam sure. One thing we have noticed is if you run a little lite on air in the tire they will let loose to...


----------



## dieselss

Nice Pat,,,your batterys at 75%. Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Low air on recaps is a no no. They were good on air the night before. He left at 530am. Tire blew out on way back when loaded. Must have lost some air along the way. Or they really heated up from something other then low air. Oh well. A whole day shot yesterday. So hes going to get 2 more loads today.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

snowish10;1525246 said:


> My boss may be interested, any pics? does it have a ramp and a pintle hitch?


I do. Text me your number and ill send you pics. Has a ramp door. Does not have a pintle.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ryan i can get you some trees if you need some.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1525202 said:


> Todays stuff was all emergency so no time to look for a shop. But where do you work at? A shop around here? Or you on your own? I know you got something but was never sure where you landed.


I'm running a shop in joliet black road and I55 it's strictly company trucks and owner operators that run for us 
but I'm starting to expand us out to do some out side work.... nothing huge but small stuff 
like water pumps radiators brake's exhaust work PM service's and small engine work.

charging 85 an hour for shop time plus parts.

plus I do work on the side. just need to know a head of time to bring tools home to use....
and I'm hooked up with ALOT of parts place's that I get discounts at cause I buy so much
call me we'll talk


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1525419 said:


> Ryan i can get you some trees if you need some.


Sure. I need about 10 semi loads of Money Trees. All the money fell off mine this fall. :crying:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Jeff needs to get new muffler bearings and lookin to refill his blinker fluid along with needing reverseable cruise controll wiring harness


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ryan as far as tires go there is a place in Bedford park on 73rd street that has good deal on tires


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1525302 said:


> When does the vacation start ?


When is it gonna get cold? I haven't looked. I heard cooler Tuesday and Wednesday than it warms back up at the end of the week? That was on the radio though. When it gets and stays cold, vacation starts!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well park your new truck and stay workin going to be no snow till late JAN 2013


----------



## erkoehler

Salt was delivered this morning!


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1525633 said:


> Salt was delivered this morning!


Perfect now i know exactly where to go when i need some salt lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got my salt too. I guess if anyone is in a pinch, let me know. I have salt pile in New Lenox.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1525633 said:


> Salt was delivered this morning!


Damn EK you scared me at first with that PIc at first Glance looks like you got pile of snow in back ground ...................Duh it's just the Shrink wrapped Boats


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

erkoehler;1525633 said:


> Salt was delivered this morning!


might want to mix the old and the new and add some more blocks.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snow Management;1525701 said:


> might want to mix the old and the new and add some more blocks.


I agree.....Also, I have blocks. Little far from you but I have 100's for sale!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ek who did get the salt from and how much.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I did not get my salt delivered today. I kinda feel left out.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1525766 said:


> I did not get my salt delivered today. I kinda feel left out.


I'll drop some off for ya. You want it in front of door, right?


----------



## clncut

Found this on another thread.......

http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?pid...486480805178&refsrc=http://t.co/6XPBTJtE&_rdr


----------



## dlcs

clncut;1525782 said:


> Found this on another thread.......
> 
> http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?pid...486480805178&refsrc=http://t.co/6XPBTJtE&_rdr


How depressing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's a good thing we don't live in INDY


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1525819 said:


> It's a good thing we don't live in INDY


Yes but i heard december isnt looking so good now for us eaither. You think different?


----------



## dlcs

Anyone on Facebook?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1525781 said:


> I'll drop some off for ya. You want it in front of door, right?


Yeah that's fine. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dlcs;1525845 said:


> Anyone on Facebook?


I am. - mike hambrick


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1525819 said:


> It's a good thing we don't live in INDY


I agree, not to far away though.....just thought it was interesting


----------



## Sawboy

Me too - Bob Chirempes


----------



## erkoehler

Snow Management;1525701 said:


> might want to mix the old and the new and add some more blocks.


Mixed it already, plenty of room now that it is stacked up.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1525469 said:


> When is it gonna get cold? I haven't looked. I heard cooler Tuesday and Wednesday than it warms back up at the end of the week? That was on the radio though. When it gets and stays cold, vacation starts!


at this rate your never going to have your vacation......:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Vaca next week,,I might be caught up by then


----------



## DIRISHMAN

We're doomed we'll never make it. It'll never come or show up


----------



## snowish10

Hambrick & Co.;1525355 said:


> I do. Text me your number and ill send you pics. Has a ramp door. Does not have a pintle.


PM me your number, My boss really needs a pintle hitch because the way are shop is set up/


----------



## brianbrich1

snowish10;1526072 said:


> PM me your number, My boss really needs a pintle hitch because the way are shop is set up/


You can take it to a certified welding shop and have it switched to a pintle for relatively cheap. Parts and labor would be around $200 or so as I have had it done.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Riche make you with you never put away the seal coat stuff


----------



## brianbrich1

Not really.. Still paving one more week. Plus cold temps at night sealer dosent stick well and peels off within months.. Hard to warranty that..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Damn auto spell. That should say makes you wish


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I seen two snowmen today by Ron's house









Oh yea, Ron got a new lightbar too

.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Nice nice.


----------



## erkoehler

Finished my salt bin tonight, ready for work &tear now its 60*!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking good Eric


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

now all you need is a door and some heat............


----------



## road2damascus

Looks like no "pushable" event until the 23rd 
It is getting mighty boring with no events in December!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

If anyone is interested, I have 10 full skids of rock salt. $1250.00 for all 10. Lost my indoor storage.

************PM ME**************


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1526643 said:


> Looks like no "pushable" event until the 23rd
> It is getting mighty boring with no events in December!


I'm not giving up on the 11th time frame


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1526664 said:


> I'm not giving up on the 11th time frame


Salt event or plow event? I still have not staked anything!


----------



## road2damascus

Hey Pat. Is there an app for the plowsite. Just got this fancy smart phone, android expensive phone.


----------



## 01PStroke

road2damascus;1526668 said:


> Hey Pat. Is there an app for the plowsite. Just got this fancy smart phone, android expensive phone.


Just the mobile site as far as I know.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snow Management;1526660 said:


> If anyone is interested, I have 10 full skids of rock salt. $1250.00 for all 10. Lost my indoor storage.
> 
> ************PM ME**************


Where is it at? I can't see your location on my phone


----------



## 01PStroke

Hambrick & Co.;1526671 said:


> Where is it at? I can't see your location on my phone


60050. This IS nice getting the full site on the iPad.


----------



## metallihockey88

01PStroke;1526679 said:


> 60050. This IS nice getting the full site on the iPad.


60050 is way north in mchenry


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1526609 said:


> Looking good Eric


Thanks! I think it turned out petty good for our first attempt!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1526668 said:


> Hey Pat. Is there an app for the plowsite. Just got this fancy smart phone, android expensive phone.


Hey road just go to website and once signed in bookmark it to your phone


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

road2damascus;1526643 said:


> Looks like no "pushable" event until the 23rd
> It is getting mighty boring with no events in December!


Bummer looks like I owe Dirshman a beer


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Hambrick & Co.;1526671 said:


> Where is it at? I can't see your location on my phone


McHenry 60050


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1526664 said:


> I'm not giving up on the 11th time frame


I'm not either, I think all hell is going to break loose when this next cold snap hits. 

Even John Dee is going to revamp his long term forcast around Dec. 9th, that tells me something right there, just don't know what yet. lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1526763 said:


> I'm not either, I think all hell is going to break loose when this next cold snap hits.
> 
> Even John Dee is going to revamp his long term forcast around Dec. 9th, that tells me something right there, just don't know what yet. lol


Yep no snow til end of Jan and it will be a doozie 2.5 inches


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey, a simple salt run is all i need right now. Im not greedy.


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1526823 said:


> Hey, a simple salt run is all i need right now. Im not greedy.


Have to start somewhere! At least a salt run would shake off the cobwebs and get equipment moving.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1526823 said:


> Hey, a simple salt run is all i need right now. Im not greedy.


I agree. Salt run would be swell. Salt run followed up 2 days later with a nice 1-3 incher!

With that said, I'm not seeing anything out there for at least the next 7 days. Hope Pat is right about the 11th? We need some cold air to come down to make anything happen.


----------



## 01PStroke

Beautiful day for toys for tots!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1526802 said:


> Yep no snow til end of Jan and it will be a doozie 2.5 inches


Well guess I owe you a beer.....:laughing:


----------



## brianbrich1

Toys for tots run today.....Semper Fi....


----------



## metallihockey88

starting my sunday project. suprisingly got the first light apart without breaking anything. not that difficult just time consuming. perfect for a sunday project


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Let me know when mine are ready and ill give you yours off my truck


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1527248 said:


> Let me know when mine are ready and ill give you yours off my truck


Haha well i bought a second set so when these go on my truck i was thinking about another set and guess what, they were gonna be marketed to you first lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll trade you, no problem at all.....hehe


I would be interested


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have strobes in mine now


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1527278 said:


> I have strobes in mine now


Yea debating strobes in mine. George finally got a shop so we can finally get rolling on the lighting plans for mine. Should have a sweet video up here in the next week or two


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He texted me earlier saying it was 355&maple. That's 3/4mile from my shop in DG


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea. Happy for him. Finally found a good deal on a space to work and make himself some money. Guess you guys will be doin lunch together a lot lol


----------



## 01PStroke

metallihockey88;1527283 said:


> Yea debating strobes in mine. George finally got a shop so we can finally get rolling on the lighting plans for mine. Should have a sweet video up here in the next week or two


George got a shop? Awesome!


----------



## snowish10

Anyone know of a good transmission shop around westchester, il. I have oversized tires on my f350, and Im looking to see if I can have a shop change that so the gauges show the right speed and miles.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Your ECM needs to be reflashed with the tire rev's per mile. It's fed off the vss on the rear diff


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1527404 said:


> Your ECM needs to be reflashed with the tire rev's per mile. It's fed off the vss on the rear diff


Do you know where I could get that done/ how much it would be?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

snowish10;1527420 said:


> Do you know where I could get that done/ how much it would be?


any ford dealership can do it


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well 54.1 degrees at 4am.... yeah it's not going to snow this year....:crying:

maybe 2013 will be a better snow year.....Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Reliable Snow and Ice;1527757 said:


> Well 54.1 degrees at 4am.... yeah it's not going to snow this year....:crying:
> 
> maybe 2013 will be a better snow year.....Thumbs Up


I understand everyone wants spring after a prolonged winter, the beginning of Dec was a b!tch, but it looks like we still have one more round next week. Sorry guys


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1527765 said:


> I understand everyone wants spring after a prolonged winter, the beginning of Dec was a b!tch, but it looks like we still have one more round next week. Sorry guys


I think you need to be punched. Just sayin! Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1527793 said:


> I think you need to be punched. Just sayin! Lol


Kicked too.....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LiL foggy there is morning?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Aaaah, a little? Yeah. Oh well. That's what happens when its spring time, right?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I should back this weekend, we'll have to hook up for that deflector


----------



## 01PStroke

Little foggy and TOO warm


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1527798 said:


> I should back this weekend, we'll have to hook up for that deflector


Sweet. Text me when ur around.


----------



## dieselss

And a lil wet.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1527797 said:


> Aaaah, a little? Yeah. Oh well. That's what happens when its spring time, right?


so apparently we had winter and we missed it.... welcome to spring 2013


----------



## Sawboy

Slept with the window open and a fan on low.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just wanna let everyone know it will not snow because PAT has to RETURN that new plow back to WESTERN IN ONE PEICE they are just using him for photo op and promotional stuff for next year....................


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Saturday and beyond...confidence in details wanes for the weekend
but there is overall pattern agreement among the medium range
models...though placement and timing of features differ. The persistent
upper low over alaska and the british columbia coast will be
replaced by an upper ridge sending a trough into the western u.s.
Into sunday. This in turn will force ridging to develop over the
eastern u.s. Leaving the local area underneath a southwesterly upper
flow. however...the amplitude and progression of these features has
yet to be resolved. However...there is the potential for an active
period given that any such buckling of the upper flow would allow
the upper jet to settle south of its current position and more
directly affect the region. Of course placement will be critical in
determining whether we are on the warm or cold side and thus dictate
the form of any precip that may occur.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1527828 said:


> Just wanna let everyone know it will not snow because PAT has to RETURN that new plow back to WESTERN IN ONE PEICE they are just using him for photo op and promotional stuff for next year....................


That was last year Denny!!!!!! This year will be Different, I:laughing::laughing: promise........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1527828 said:


> Just wanna let everyone know it will not snow because PAT has to RETURN that new plow back to WESTERN IN ONE PEICE they are just using him for photo op and promotional stuff for next year....................


http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/brochures/winterstorm.pdf


----------



## DIRISHMAN

DIRISHMAN;1527828 said:


> Just wanna let everyone know it will not snow because PAT has to RETURN that new plow back to WESTERN IN ONE PEICE they are just using him for photo op and promotional stuff for next year....................


Also PATS plow is a Non finished version . Pat was in such a hurry to get back to WORK on the East coast they just gave hime that one with out painting the plow and and just stuck on those BLACK WINGS for they were MISTAKES .The new Paint Guy in the WINGS DEPT is COLORED BlIND :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dlcs

Anyone see john dees new forcast? Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well he'll fine tune it as the weekend comes closer. I was worried it would go our south and southeast. Feeling better now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Live from the IPad


----------



## erkoehler

I guess snow in the MidWest forecast is a start.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1528040 said:


> I guess snow in the MidWest forecast is a start.


As a add bonus, I'm sure this will be a named storm


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1528034 said:


> View attachment 118276
> 
> 
> Well he'll fine tune it as the weekend comes closer. I was worried it would go our south and southeast. Feeling better now


I got a laugh out of this. He has it way north and west. You were thinking more south and southeast. Now your felling better. If your feeling better, than I'm feeling gooder. For how long though?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This event is flopping like a fish out of water

There is a chance for the northsiders this weekend too


----------



## dlcs

Whats a category 4 storm? Never heard a winterstorm catorgorized. NOAA says we have the best chance over northern Illinois...right now.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1528146 said:


> This event is flopping like a fish out of water
> 
> There is a chance for the northsiders this weekend too


WTF hang on EK TORNADO WARNING!!!!!!!! IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS ..OH YAH NO SNOW TILL JANUARY GUY

WE'RE DOOMED,WE'LL NEVER MAKE IT:laughing::laughing:.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1528164 said:


> Whats a category 4 storm? Never heard a winterstorm catorgorized. NOAA says we have the best chance over northern Illinois...right now.











Everyone seems to be making up their own class or names for "events". Myself included, to me their all events.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It hit 70 degrees today. Anybody want to hear the snowfall total amounts the last 2 times it hit 70 in December? 0.3 inches and 0.4 inches. I have a funny feeling that won't happen again!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1528146 said:


> This event is flopping like a fish out of water
> 
> There is a chance for the northsiders this weekend too


Let's hope the European model is the closest for this weekend. It puts the northsiders in the white and us southsiders in the rain to snow. I'll take that!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1528201 said:


> It hit 70 degrees today. Anybody want to hear the snowfall total amounts the last 2 times it hit 70 in December? 0.3 inches and 0.4 inches. I have a funny feeling that won't happen again!


No it wont. We will be at 0.0! Oh well. At least i sold one if my vboxes today. Im happy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1528209 said:


> Let's hope the European model is the closest for this weekend. It puts the northsiders in the white and us southsiders in the rain to snow. I'll take that!











I like the European models too


----------



## erkoehler

DIRISHMAN;1528166 said:


> WTF hang on EK TORNADO WARNING!!!!!!!! IN YOUR NECK OF THE WOODS ..OH YAH NO SNOW TILL JANUARY GUY
> 
> WE'RE DOOMED,WE'LL NEVER MAKE IT:laughing::laughing:.


Its pretty windy up here.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1528224 said:


> View attachment 118306
> 
> 
> I like the European models too


funny,,,not the models i was thinkin??? oh well least they are better to look at


----------



## road2damascus

Snow, Northside in the white Thumbs Up


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So what are y'alls thoughts on the 11th? Snow? No snow?


----------



## dieselss

I'll say snow ham. Somewhere just not here


----------



## Sawboy

I'm a liking :redbounce


----------



## dieselss

The no snow here saw??


----------



## dlcs

the gfs outs a band of 25+ inches from central Illinois to chicago southside. WOA!!!


----------



## dieselss

When dlcs?


----------



## dieselss

Wait gfs. Gordon food service?? When did they start on the weather kick ??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Depends on what model u like more


----------



## dlcs

The 10th and 11th


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Or this one


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1528363 said:


> View attachment 118323
> 
> 
> Depends on what model u like more


I'll stick with mine.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1528367 said:


> View attachment 118324
> 
> 
> Or this one


Now that one will not do me any good in northwestern Illinois. I'll still stick with my picture....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The simple truth is, its way to far out. I've seen other runs showing this missing altogether Unlike that last blizzard, I'm not calling nothing at this point.


----------



## dieselss

I'm kinda likin pats more


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1528374 said:


> The simple truth is, its way to far out. I've seen other runs showing this missing altogether Unlike that last blizzard, I'm not calling nothing at this point.


I know, its fun to dream though. I'd be happy with 2".


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1528381 said:


> I know, its fun to dream though. I'd be happy with 2".


Part of the reason I'm coming home Saturday is for this event.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1528377 said:


> I'm kinda likin pats more


Sorry but that is the worst model out there. It's always in fanstey land it seems....sorry SS


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1528389 said:


> Part of the reason I'm coming home Saturday is for this event.....


So, you have a good feeling about this one? Where are you?


----------



## dieselss

I know that John is always pro snow,,,it is nice to see it sometimes. But I think ur right pat maybe just a salt run tho?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1528403 said:


> So, you have a good feeling about this one? Where are you?


That's a funny question, where I'm at. I've only been "home" for two weeks since may. I'm in New York dealing with super storm sandy aftermath


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1528412 said:


> I know that John is always pro snow,,,it is nice to see it sometimes. But I think ur right pat maybe just a salt run tho?


I'm counting on a very plowable event


----------



## dieselss

Hot dang. Ok I got a few more salters and plows to go through should I hurry up on them then pat??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea and check mine out too if you wouldn't mind.....


----------



## dieselss

Sure,,,be more then happy to "play" with a new custom plow


----------



## erkoehler

A blizzard to start the season would be a huge ass kicker.


----------



## Sawboy

dieselss;1528344 said:


> The no snow here saw??


No, the possibility of snow the 11th"ish"


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

New logo design.


----------



## dieselss

Ok ham. Just a q? Hamco?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hambrick & Company shortened to HAMCO


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So what's ur game plan?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Mine????? For what.


----------



## dieselss

Ok. I thought so ham,,,just had to ax simple easy to read not to bad


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

HAMCO started with the web address cause www.hambrickandcompanyinc.com was way too long. Plus chicks dig it so. Ya know.


----------



## dieselss

I'm sure chicks dig your Hamco !!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Zing..............


----------



## dieselss

Lmao had to. C'mon man.


----------



## buildinon

So you sell Ham's to? Just sayin' it could be mistaken for that on a google search...just an honest point. But the logo looks really good. 

I hope that we do get the snow this weekend, but it will put a damper on my plans as if the doctor gives me clearance tomorrow, I was planning on heading back to Muskegon, Michigan this weekend to do some more walleye, northern pike and perch fishing. But if it snows I would rather make some money than spend money


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1528601 said:


> HAMCO started with the web address cause www.hambrickandcompanyinc.com was way too long. Plus chicks dig it so. Ya know.











Digging it


----------



## nevrnf

Hambrick, The 1st thing that popped into my head was the TV commercial from RONCO for the Pocket Fisherman with the spoksman Ron Popeil


----------



## dlcs

Looking good!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1528034 said:


> View attachment 118276
> 
> 
> Well he'll fine tune it as the weekend comes closer. I was worried it would go our south and southeast. Feeling better now





Pushin 2 Please;1528054 said:


> I got a laugh out of this. He has it way north and west. You were thinking more south and southeast. Now your felling better. If your feeling better, than I'm feeling gooder. For how long though?











Feeling gooder



Hambrick & Co.;1528329 said:


> So what are y'alls thoughts on the 11th? Snow? No snow?


Maybe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got me by two minutes


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Got me by 3 minutes. Stay positive Pat!


----------



## clncut

If we could just get that oval to open up to cover NW Indiana......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh I am staying positive.....I had a number since last week in my head, it's gonna happen


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1528990 said:


> If we could just get that oval to open up to cover NW Indiana......


Without getting into a bunch of weather talk, I've thinking the lower part of the lake will see the most snow. I believe the low will move east over northern Indy and hook northeast into the Cleveland at this point. I ve seen anything in detail saying that, it's just one my gut thoughts.

Now that I've say that, it will rain


----------



## dieselss

Ok. I'm seeing alotta nothing to an inch with those forecasts. We hoping its Gunna shift a little to nwi?


----------



## erkoehler

Supposed to leave Sunday for training in TN.....and come back on Wednesday :realmad:


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1529013 said:


> Ok. I'm seeing alotta nothing to an inch with those forecasts. We hoping its Gunna shift a little to nwi?


The graph old dog put up was showing the 6 inch line through our area


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1528991 said:


> Oh I am staying positive.....I had a number since last week in my head, it's gonna happen


Oh ya how did ya meet her and get her to give her number


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1529021 said:


> The graph old dog put up was showing the 6 inch line through our area


Don't worry about numbers yet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1529022 said:


> Oh ya how did ya meet her and get her to give her number


It was posted online.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No way we get anything except a trace. A slight dusting. Too warm and ground way too warm. It will be a few weeks until ground firms up. Ground is so dry. No moisture to freeze.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1529028 said:


> No way we get anything except a trace. A slight dusting. Too warm and ground way too warm. It will be a few weeks until ground firms up. Ground is so dry. No moisture to freeze.


We had 3 events here in NY already, it stuck just fine. We haven't had any cold days here. The last one was after a day in the 50's


----------



## snorider075

Let it snow already! Thanks olddog for the info


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All this talking about a storm from olddog made me watch Skilling. I even watched the guy on Fox. They both have rain to snow Sunday night and they also both agree on a big storm in the area Tuesday or Wednesday. to far to track it out in detail though. Either way, they both agree on cold air coming in next week and a very active pattern. Time will tell all!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1529139 said:


> All this talking about a storm from olddog made me watch Skilling. I even watched the guy on Fox. They both have rain to snow Sunday night and they also both agree on a big storm in the area Tuesday or Wednesday. to far to track it out in detail though. Either way, they both agree on cold air coming in next week and a very active pattern. Time will tell all!


I was able to watch WGN in KC, they should make Tommy accessible from everywhere


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Talking hookers? Who talks to them!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice Pat. Thanks for that! Hahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Love those hookers too, I hope it hooks the way I want it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice.....!!!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I'm looking for a good graphic guy around new Lenox area. Let me know if you know some one.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Graphic guy as in a printer? or someone that can draw designs? or both?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Or letter up your truck? Ryan knows all the above. Text or call him.


----------



## erkoehler

So should I be canceling the TN trip?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Looking for truck lettering (so a printer) as well as shirts.


----------



## erkoehler

For shirts call Justin @ 630-669-8057.

Central clothing company, he makes all our apparel for the boat shop and plow stuff.

Eric


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1529334 said:


> So should I be canceling the TN trip?


Well Erik either that or the cancel the week of the boat show ?!? Up to you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1529334 said:


> So should I be canceling the TN trip?


When do u have to leave? I think I would wait as long as u could to make that choice



Hambrick & Co.;1529341 said:


> Looking for truck lettering (so a printer) as well as shirts.


XL


----------



## erkoehler

Supposed to leave Sunday at 9am. Need to cancel rooms friday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1529352 said:


> Supposed to leave Sunday at 9am. Need to cancel rooms friday.


Plenty of time. It should be fairly nailed down by then


----------



## dlcs

I hear the idea of a snowstorm is getting to be less of a chance?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1529334 said:


> So should I be canceling the TN trip?


Should never have atrip planned in the winter. Silly!


----------



## mikeplowman

what websites are you guys looking @?
accuweather?
weather channel?
noaa?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1529341 said:


> Looking for truck lettering (so a printer) as well as shirts.


XXL........ Thanks.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. Who does something like that.


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1529364 said:


> Should never have atrip planned in the winter. Silly!


Its work....under 6 inches and I don't need to be here. The first storm always has surprises though which makes me want to be here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mike, I got u covered on lettering and tshirts.


----------



## ULM2013

Iv been hearing stuff since last week. Hopefully good news for everyone as the week approaches


----------



## ULM2013

Are pictures not viewable from iphone?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1529376 said:


> Mike, I got u covered on lettering and tshirts.


ok text me the info. thx.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

mikeplowman;1529366 said:


> what websites are you guys looking @?
> accuweather?
> weather channel?
> noaa?


Accuweather NO

Weather Channel.....HELL NO

NOAA yes plus serveal other sites including John Dee. I personal try not and read other personal thoughts. I like to draw my own conclusion



ULM2013;1529390 said:


> Are pictures not viewable from iphone?


Yes, press where u see "attach"


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

ULM2013;1529390 said:


> Are pictures not viewable from iphone?


Works on mine.


----------



## ULM2013

Thanks olddog. The new rigid lights are brighter than any other led work light. Simply awsome.


----------



## ULM2013




----------



## ULM2013

Boss's new ride


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That 550 is bad ass

Thinking about adding those to my plow, those rigid lights are bad ass.....I may even order them tonight


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Where can I get a set of those ??


----------



## ULM2013

You wont regret it. I thought i was crazy for spending 340 for a pair of d2s. Insanely bright. Brighter than my headlights. Lol i dont understand because they are 3"x3". Usa made and nearly unbreakable.


----------



## ULM2013

Ultrastrobe.com they are out of crystal lake. They do all the squad cars and i stopped in there and picked up a set.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ULM2013;1529466 said:


> You wont regret it. I thought i was crazy for spending 340 for a pair of d2s. Insanely bright. Brighter than my headlights. Lol i dont understand because they are 3"x3". Usa made and nearly unbreakable.


I have a set of the flush mount cut into my rear bumper, their wired in to my reverse for back up lights. Are yours spot or flood


----------



## DIRISHMAN

No no Mike I got ya covered. My personal friend 

Mark From STARS & STRIPES IN BRIDGEVIW OVER BY POLE CATS 
100TH AND HARLEM 708-403-5878 

XXL SHIRT PLEASE


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pat, grab me a set. I already have cut outs in my bumper for them.


----------



## ULM2013

1olddogtwo;1529481 said:


> I have a set of the flush mount cut into my rear bumper, their wired in to my reverse for back up lights. Are yours spot or flood


Nice! Those flush mounts are fairly new to the market i believe. I wired mine to reverse and also put them on a switch to come on whenever. I got the flood version.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SKILLLING WAS SAYING HE HAS TALKED TO GUYS AND HE HAS A GUESSTAMET ON AROUND 2.6 TO 8.6 FOR POSSIBLY THIS COMING WEEK


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1529481 said:


> I have a set of the flush mount cut into my rear bumper, their wired in to my reverse for back up lights. Are yours spot or flood


How much do a pair of those cost you?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1529522 said:


> How much do a pair of those cost you?


I really don't remember, if you look back round the first weekend in oct on this thread is when I posted them, I might have said the price.


----------



## snowish10

Ill take a look, Those look really bright! I have a total of 6 reverse lights-- they are 2 tailgate, 2 flood lights that automatically go on and 2 flood lightsgo on with a switch.All four flood lights are on the backrack. Might be over kill, but they came with the truck .


----------



## ULM2013

snowish10;1529550 said:


> Ill take a look, Those look really bright! I have a total of 6 reverse lights-- they are 2 tailgate, 2 flood lights that automatically go on and 2 flood lightsgo on with a switch.All four flood lights are on the backrack. Might be over kill, but they came with the truck .


And u wanna add more?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He's young, he's afraid of dark lol lol


----------



## snowish10

ULM2013;1529559 said:


> And u wanna add more?


No, I would take off the four flood lights and just put two of those rigid lights on.

1olddogtwo- hahaha.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

George opened a shop, why don't you guys call him? 630-361-4390 He can set you up with all kinds of lights


----------



## snorider075

Olddog I love how your exhaust is little darker then any other 6.7 I've seen! Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok as most know all ready but for those that dont GEORGE HAS A SHOP NOW IN LISLE FOR some stuff give him a call 630-361-4390 he can fix most anything on your truck


----------



## metallihockey88

Vaughn Schultz;1529652 said:


> George opened a shop, why don't you guys call him? 630-361-4390 He can set you up with all kinds of lights


Funny you mention that. On my way home from dropping my truck off there. Think im the first one. Gettin some serious lighting done. Gonna be sick. Should have some video this weekend of it all


----------



## metallihockey88

Oh yea your lights are all done pat. Mounted the strobes and all for ya. They'll be at georges shop waitin for ya when you get back


----------



## erkoehler

I'll put in another good review for George, he's done two of my trucks. The third will be done in a couple months.


----------



## buildinon

You can't beat his prices either, besides he was one of us plow guys until he got hurt...you know we have to take care of our own!!! NEVER LEAVE A MAN BEHIND!!! ussmileyflag


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sunday night/ Monday morning is looking interesting. Hoping for at least a salt run!


----------



## SnowMatt13

A salt run would be nice. At least there's chances of snow in the forecast....hard for that when it's 65 degrees.


----------



## clncut

Weather channel was posting two different models each showing snow in our area early next week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1529877 said:


> Weather channel was posting two different models each showing snow in our area early next week.


I going take some time off from weather watching and play call of duty for the next couple of days


----------



## Holland

Send some of that snow a few hours west guys!


----------



## Mark13

Holland;1529952 said:


> Send some of that snow a few hours west guys!


People live out there? Weird.


----------



## Holland

Mark13;1529959 said:


> People live out there? Weird.


Just me and hambrick's parents. Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow holland then you must be Hambricks brother if ya live with his parents : - )


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Or his sister


----------



## clncut

Looking more like an event for you northsiders.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I like the word "event"


----------



## dieselss

C'mon cln. Think positive !!


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1530137 said:


> C'mon cln. Think positive !!


Trust me......I'm thinking positive!!! I have too much money wrapped up this year not to!!!!


----------



## Holland

DIRISHMAN;1530109 said:


> Wow holland then you must be Hambricks brother if ya live with his parents : - )


Haha not exactly. Theres more than one house over here too!



1olddogtwo;1530112 said:


> Or his sister


Damn if that's the case i'm a huge lesbian! :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey clncut your supposed to not roll yor cash up into fire place logs . But if ya do send some of it mine and Jeff's way


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holland;1530150 said:


> Haha not exactly. Theres more than one house over here too!
> 
> Damn if that's the case i'm a huge lesbian! :laughing:


Either that pat or he is starting a new CHICKEN RANCH. : )


----------



## clncut

DIRISHMAN;1530154 said:


> Hey clncut your supposed to not roll yor cash up into fire place logs . But if ya do send some of it mine and Jeff's way


Lol. Good point. Unfortunately I like new toys and they always get the best of me!


----------



## dieselss

I like New toys too,,,,but the chickie always seems to say no


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I always wanted a brother.


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1530171 said:


> I like New toys too,,,,but the chickie always seems to say no


Ahhh, I have a chickie like that too. I found it easier to ask for forgiveness than permission!!!


----------



## Holland

Hambrick & Co.;1530173 said:


> I always wanted a brother.


See ya at christmas big bro! And dont screw me out of a present like last year.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holland;1530187 said:


> See ya at christmas big bro! And dont screw me out of a present like last year.


He all ready bought it for ya almost like last year but way way bigger. .........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mr Holland's brothers truck.






.still waiting on P2P video


----------



## Holland

DIRISHMAN;1530299 said:


> He all ready bought it for ya almost like last year but way way bigger. .........


So instead of nothing im getting a whole lotta nothing?  What a brother i have!


----------



## Holland

Thanks for the snow by the way! I've got some in the forecast!!

All computer forecast models coming into line suggesting a potentially significant storm system to impact the area Sunday afternoon and evening, though differences in the track of the storm still do exist. GFS and Canadian (GEM) tracks suggestive of several inches of snow, while European (ECMWF) and Navy (NOGAPS) models would feature a wintry cocktail of rain/sleet/snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looking to order these to battle this years forecast.

http://www.youtube.com/v/XwpKjEa4LYY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Wired up the plow finally.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Couple more pics over here

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1530320&posted=1#post1530320


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Holland;1530309 said:


> So instead of nothing im getting a whole lotta nothing?  What a brother i have!


I do what I can..........


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1530306 said:


> Mr Holland's brothers truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .still waiting on P2P video


Thanks buddy, I will try to get a better video per your instructions later.


----------



## clncut

John dee updated his forecast.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1530346 said:


> John dee updated his forecast.....


Good or bad?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks good Mike. Now we need some snow to push with it!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1530357 said:


> Good or bad?


Fair.......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1530364 said:


> Looks good Mike. Now we need some snow to push with it!


That would be nice. Also need to get some lights for the front of the truck now. I like lights


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1530369 said:


> Fair.......


I can live with fair. It is gooder than bad!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1530383 said:


> That would be nice. Also need to get some lights for the front of the truck now. I like lights


You and me both!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I installed Ron's old mini LED light bar today. Then made brackets for my rear facing Tir3's. I just don't want to do the wiring. So annoying doing wiring. I hate it. So I will probably just have my Tir3's mounted but not working for about 2 more years


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Bring it over or swap trucks and ill get it done for ya.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What, you bored or something?


----------



## birchwood

1olddogtwo;1530325 said:


> looking to order these to battle this years forecast.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/XwpKjEa4LYY&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&


impressive put me on the list


----------



## buildinon

Mike, lights look real good Thumbs Up

Bos it was a little cold out there this morning, got to Navy Pier at 430am to go fishing and it was chilly out there. It almost seemed like winter. Or atleast the start of it. Was really hoping to escape to Muskegon for the weekend to do some more fisging, but this weather forecast may look promising for a "real snow event".


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not looking as promising. Seems it wants to go farther north now. Still early but that track will put the whole area in rain.


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning! At least these colder night temps are bringing down the pavement temp.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1530625 said:


> Not looking as promising. Seems it wants to go farther north now. Still early but that track will put the whole area in rain.


I saw that maybe it will change again?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1530520 said:


> What, you bored or something?


No it's easy. But yea not a whole lot going on this week.


----------



## 2_Djinn

I love how optimistic everyone is at the beginning of the year.


----------



## dieselss

They can be. It's been like 200+ days since we kinda plowed so everyone getting there hopes up but theres nothing but time.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1530658 said:


> I saw that maybe it will change again?


It is possible. We all that that. We all also know that these storms have a way of going further north than first thought. The cold air will be in place for sure Sunday night. Highs Monday in the low 30's at best.


----------



## dieselss

Low 30s. Nice .....cant wait


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Storm will be going on a north track. A dusting on the south side. With 1-3 on the north. Snow will be wet and heavy


----------



## dieselss

Thanks Russ,,,,how's the tk didin?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Shes runnin gooder then she was. Tuner came today so i will have fun this weekend


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1530774 said:


> Shes runnin gooder then she was. Tuner came today so i will have fun this weekend


Ah you bit the bullet and ordered yours? Nice


----------



## dieselss

Good deal !!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1530748 said:


> Storm will be going on a north track. A dusting on the south side. With 1-3 on the north. Snow will be wet and heavy


1-3 on the north? That means northern Iowa right? Dusting south? Southern part of Wisconsin? Unless it changes, that's. How it will happen. Nothing here.


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;1530803 said:


> 1-3 on the north? That means northern Iowa right? Dusting south? Southern part of Wisconsin? Unless it changes, that's. How it will happen. Nothing here.


i hope it at least rains so we could possibly do a salt run


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It will rain. Salt run doubtful at best.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Did yoi put your tuner on yet


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1530915 said:


> Did yoi put your tuner on yet


Not yet. George has my truck and waiting on second delete pipe since they messed up and sent wrong one. Should get it all done next week


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

metallihockey88;1530952 said:


> Not yet. George has my truck and waiting on second delete pipe since they messed up and sent wrong one. Should get it all done next week


What are you getting done at georges??????? I cant wait to see. :bluebounc


----------



## SnowMatt13

John Dee is so depressed he didn't even issue a forecast today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1530971 said:


> John Dee is so depressed he didn't even issue a forecast today.


He did on mine? Been up since about 10am. Don't worry, you are not missing anything.


----------



## metallihockey88

Hambrick & Co.;1530970 said:


> What are you getting done at georges??????? I cant wait to see. :bluebounc


I cant wait to see it either lol. Long list of stuff. Atomic kit for all my led recon lights, 4 corner strobes in my freshly blacked out headlights, hid headlight kit, mud flaps on all 4 wheels he doesn't know about yet lol then probably make him give me a had installin the h&s tuner and dpf and egr deletes


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

*here is what i found*



SnowMatt13;1530971 said:


> John Dee is so depressed he didn't even issue a forecast today.


Here is what I found


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well I just got to Maine, tomorrow I leave for STL and then home for a minute Sounds like I screwed us by giving my thoughts.... Maybe I should stay being a truck driver cause I'm not a weather man or a truck driver.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow Management;1530999 said:


> Here is what I found


That's updated since yesterday


----------



## SnowMatt13

Wierd, I clicked on graphic forecast today and it showed yesterdays.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

SnowMatt13;1531045 said:


> Wierd, I clicked on graphic forecast today and it showed yesterdays.


Yep, me too


----------



## madmaxxxx

<<<Wierd, I clicked on graphic forecast today and it showed yesterdays. >>>

Just do a refresh F5


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok so it's going to snow..... then it's not going to snow..... what the hell:realmad:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What the hell nothing...welcome to chicago


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

and just when I get the new light bar up and running the right way....


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1531199 said:


> What the hell nothing...welcome to chicago


The great chicago! lol no snow and a crampy summer for lawn care.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1531204 said:


> and just when I get the new light bar up and running the right way....


Weel look at it this way Nick. No Snow means We'll have more time to get together and have some BEER YA OWE ME, BUDDY:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey look found HAMCO's FLEET & New Logo:laughing: Just coulnt resist mike


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well morning guys . Definitely not a GOODER morning just crapy ole December only Chicago winter weather


----------



## birchwood

I am looking for some subs. Either 2 trucks or a skid steer with or with out pusher box. best thing is to call me at 708-567-0527 Jobs are located in Joliet and Shorewood


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1531319 said:


> Weel look at it this way Nick. No Snow means We'll have more time to get together and have some BEER YA OWE ME, BUDDY:laughing:


yeah yeah I still have 3 days on our bet....:laughing: so whats your fav beer??? old style
or schlitz.

tho I'm still trying to buy a house. 3 years trying now tho the way my luck is it will snow the day I am going to move in....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

birchwood;1531510 said:


> I am looking for some subs. Either 2 trucks or a skid steer with or with out pusher box. best thing is to call me at 708-567-0527 Jobs are located in Joliet and Shorewood


ha you dont need subs....:laughing: it's never going to snow....:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1531199 said:


> What the hell nothing...welcome to chicago


it's the lake that screw's us every time..... maybe we should back fill it......:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BW's tomorrow night in TP ?


----------



## dieselss

You don't need subs birch,,,,you need squeegees. Lmao


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1531338 said:


> Hey look found HAMCO's FLEET & New Logo:laughing: Just coulnt resist mike


I am ok with this.


----------



## erkoehler

A warm 40 this morning up here.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1531547 said:


> BW's tomorrow night in TP ?


Are you actually going to come home now?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1531565 said:


> Are you actually going to come home now?


For a minute or two.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Lucky you!


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1531547 said:


> BW's tomorrow night in TP ?


Iam in.. Shoot me a time..


----------



## erkoehler

What are you guys thinking about tonight?


----------



## ULM2013

erkoehler;1531830 said:


> What are you guys thinking about tonight?


Ill just look out the window at 4 5 am. Skilling and j dee have us for an inch or two but the ground is warm. Monday morning might have a better chance to salt.


----------



## brianbrich1

Thougnt it was only rain tonight? Lows over night in the 40's


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Skilling at noon said for tonight dusting to maybe possible 2 inch ??????? Don't think it will happen


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1532001 said:


> Skilling at noon said for tonight dusting to maybe possible 2 inch ??????? Don't think it will happen


Me either. But it would do it just to piss me off!


----------



## brianbrich1

Must be up north along the stateline area....


----------



## dieselss

No could be just for us southsiders. Bahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1531735 said:


> Iam in.. Shoot me a time..


5-6 ? I'm shooting for Springfield tonight, St. Louis at daybreak home by noon


----------



## dlcs

Tom Skilling is already talking about a storm for next weekend. Im not getting my hopes up yet.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1532056 said:


> 5-6 ? I'm shooting for Springfield tonight, St. Louis at daybreak home by noon


Split the difference... 530.. Ill be there


----------



## ULM2013

Well we fumbled on the opening drive of the season. And setting records already for no snow. Hopefully theres a surprise around the corner.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

erkoehler;1531830 said:


> What are you guys thinking about tonight?


Eric, Does this tell you what I'm thinking ????


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Youts up north get all the fun. Not fair. I'm telling!!!!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Hambrick & Co.;1532083 said:


> Youts up north get all the fun. Not fair. I'm telling!!!!


We're just hoping for a salt run here.........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

That happens every week end at IDOT all trucks are loaded with salt and CC and plows put on all trucks and then garaged unless needed for call out during snow season also I guy in truck from 6pm till 6am for emergency frost or icing on bridge deck every day of the week


----------



## 1olddogtwo

530 sounds good. Everyone is welcome to come

Got six so far


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1531830 said:


> What are you guys thinking about tonight?


Slim chance at a salt run for you up there. Temps really are not going to fall enough.


1olddogtwo;1532056 said:


> 5-6 ? I'm shooting for Springfield tonight, St. Louis at daybreak home by noon


Driving 80 MPH, you'll be fine!


dlcs;1532064 said:


> Tom Skilling is already talking about a storm for next weekend. Im not getting my hopes up yet.


Yes he is. he also was talking about "sticking" snow Sunday night and also Tursday night. We both know what happened there. Like you, I'm not getting my hopes up.


brianbrich1;1532068 said:


> Split the difference... 530.. Ill be there


If your going, I will try even harder. Not 100% but i will try.


Snow Management;1532088 said:


> We're just hoping for a salt run here.........


Keep those fingers crossed. I'm hoping you get a salt run too. At least somebody needs to get out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm really keeping my fingers crossed for Sunday night. Hope for the change over from rain to snow will occur and winds won't dry up the pavement. Lows Sunday night and Monday Monday will be in the middle 20's. Lets hope for some ice!payup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1532128 said:


> Slim chance at a salt run for you up there. Temps really are not going to fall enough.
> 
> Driving 80 MPH, you'll be fine!
> 
> Yes he is. he also was talking about "sticking" snow Sunday night and also Tursday night. We both know what happened there. Like you, I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> If your going, I will try even harder. Not 100% but i will try.
> 
> Keep those fingers crossed. I'm hoping you get a salt run too. At least somebody needs to get out.


Wow that's a lot of quotes by mistake

I'll bring the new Vee


----------



## R&R Yard Design

When the hell has that truck ever seen 80. The only 80 it sees is I80


----------



## erkoehler

Guess I'll check outside at 2am!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I would. Put it this way, I don't have a chance at a salt run tonnight. I will be checking though. Only reason is cause I'll be up feeding my baby!


----------



## dieselss

Nice ron. Your our 2am wake up call lol. How's the little one BTW?


----------



## 01PStroke

NOAA isn't even saying anything but a 30% chance of a dusting for Sunday night now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Baby girl is great. Thanks!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Good to hear ronnie. My little girl is a year on the 13th. Time flies


----------



## dieselss

Holy cow it does Russ. And glad to hear Ron


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1532303 said:


> Good to hear ronnie. My little girl is a year on the 13th. Time flies


Wow, that was fast!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

The other things that fly ...................PIGS


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh yah one more that flys ! Russ knows..... !!!
SNOW STAKES WHEN THEY BREAK


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh you mean that 5 ton dually that will smoke the tires. 
Lol. 


It went to fast. It feels like last week she would take naps with me right after she was born. At 5 months she stopped taking naps. Lol.


----------



## erkoehler

Northern site checks, 2am.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Good luck Erik hope ya get something


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

erkoehler;1532397 said:


> Northern site checks, 2am.....


yep...............................


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Also to everyone George will be open 24 hr during storm for all and any repair be it truck , plow, lights ect ect ect


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing fro the south side Guy's. Rain will stay far north .


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1532413 said:


> Nothing fro the south side Guy's. Rain will stay far north .


Rain will stay far north? So does that mean snow will be far south?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You can only wish


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1532402 said:


> Also to everyone George will be open 24 hr during storm for all and any repair be it truck , plow, lights ect ect ect


Wheres Georges shop/ whats his number?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1532442 said:


> Wheres Georges shop/ whats his number?


Here ya Go Wish
Lisle Roughly 355 and Maple ave / 55th st
630-361-4390


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1532452 said:


> Here ya Go Wish
> Lisle Roughly 355 and Maple ave / 55th st
> 630-361-4390


Thank You, maybe Ill get some new lights in the summer.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1532402 said:


> Also to everyone George will be open 24 hr during storm for all and any repair be it truck , plow, lights ect ect ect


Sweet. Fixing my flashing lights is always a top priority for me during a storm


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1532455 said:


> Sweet. Fixing my flashing lights is always a top priority for me during a storm


Dont leave home without them!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning all.


----------



## dieselss

I hate it when my blinker fluid goes out during a storm so annoying


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing going on


----------



## buildinon

Not even raining here in Buffalo Grove anymore...
Loading the boat up right now to head to head out fishing for some walleyes today on the chain, and if the weather holds off heading to Milwaukee Harbor tomorrow for some real fishing...might even get to see some snow up there


----------



## buildinon

Nick, btw...how hard was it to put the strobe lights in your plow tower lights? I saw that in your video link and I have thought about doing that for awhile. Ever have any problems with them? Or did ou do the LED's to cut down on the strobe breakage?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bw in tinley tonight. 530. Hope everyone is there
pat that means you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ice fishing in Dec is risky...... 

BW's at 530pm tonight...... Dennis is paying


----------



## R&R Yard Design

If he is then im there for sure


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Well. It's on the Internet so it must be true! Thanks Dennis!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Yea. Thx Dennis. Im def coming then


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Im going to bring a bunch of guys then.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Im tired of dumb people


----------



## dieselss

Well its on the internet now,,,so everyones coming


----------



## dieselss

Idk. Not sure when I'm outta work. Don't wanna hold you up. Since Dennis is buying don't want you to miss the shrimp cocktails Bahaha


----------



## 01PStroke

Damn as nice as it would be for Dennis to buy my dinner tonight.. Girlfriends work party at whirlyball! Woot


----------



## ajcoop20

I got put on call last night for salting run in woodstock (working for langton group driving a top kick 5500) but nothin came out of it, i woke up at 1 as im 45min west in rockford, and it was spitting here, but pavement temps were to warm for sticking.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

buildinon;1532498 said:


> Nick, btw...how hard was it to put the strobe lights in your plow tower lights? I saw that in your video link and I have thought about doing that for awhile. Ever have any problems with them? Or did ou do the LED's to cut down on the strobe breakage?


it wasnt hard at all.... and they are strobe's not led's


----------



## SullivanSeptic

R&R Yard Design;1532587 said:


> Im going to bring a bunch of guys then.


Boyfriend's???


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1532661 said:


> Boyfriend's???


Lol needed a lil clarification on that one too. Would prefer a bunch of ladies gettin drunk on an open bar but to each their own


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok then a girls it is.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1532170 said:


> When the hell has that truck ever seen 80. The only 80 it sees is I80


Check out my portable gps









Nice .........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

One of them is right


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1532541 said:


> Bw in tinley tonight. 530. Hope everyone is there
> pat that means you.











I'm bringing a useless friend too

See ya at 530


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I can only stay for a little while tonight


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No problem. We all need to be home in the am too


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Have fun tonight boys. Have a beer (or 20) for me!

Make sure to talk about the warm up coming at the end of next week. Middle to upper 40's with RAIN possible Friday night or Saturday. What a winter.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Its 40 out now.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1532849 said:


> Have fun tonight boys. Have a beer (or 20) for me!
> 
> Make sure to talk about the warm up coming at the end of next week. Middle to upper 40's with RAIN possible Friday night or Saturday. What a winter.


WTH, Skilling was talking about big snows next weekend? Now we got rain and warm? This year sucks like last winter.


----------



## condo plow

from what i just saw on wgn sunday rain then snow then rain again then monday 31 high 22low we maybe salting?????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1532886 said:


> WTH, Skilling was talking about big snows next weekend? Now we got rain and warm? This year sucks like last winter.


Yes he was. He was also talking about "accumulating snows" for a while now. Seems like as these storms get closer, there is no cold air in place. Like you and I said a couple days ago, it is not worth getting excited until the storm is a day out and everybody has a better handle on it. Or at least we hope they do!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Eating wings drinking beer.... No talking weather here


----------



## dieselss

Just talking waitresses right


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1532962 said:


> Eating wings drinking beer.... No talking weather here


Where is here?

Another meet and greet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1532914 said:


> Yes he was. He was also talking about "accumulating snows" for a while now. Seems like as these storms get closer, there is no cold air in place. Like you and I said a couple days ago, it is not worth getting excited until the storm is a day out and everybody has a better handle on it. Or at least we hope they do!


Even a broken clock is right twice a day.... Kind of like me lately


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1532983 said:


> Where is here?
> 
> Another meet and greet?


Soon have to do northside next time


----------



## dieselss

Pat we still waiting on dem nort siders to make up there mind on when and where


----------



## dlcs

Have it somewhere in the western burbs, closer for me.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1532990 said:


> Soon have to do northside next time


Northside would be nice. Was gonna take a ride down south for this one but george just finished my truck and couldnt get a ride down there to pick it up. Hear it is quite impressive and there might be a text video floating around. Havent seen it yet


----------



## dieselss

You aint seen your tk yet? Well it does drive nice metal...you'll never find it where I ditched it. Bahhhaaaa


----------



## dieselss

Ok lol just kidding. Had to.


----------



## metallihockey88

dieselss;1533024 said:


> Ok lol just kidding. Had to.


Too bad for George. He aint gettin paid if i dont get the truck lol


----------



## dieselss

Lol I didn't think of that


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1533011 said:


> Northside would be nice. Was gonna take a ride down south for this one but george just finished my truck and couldnt get a ride down there to pick it up. Hear it is quite impressive and there might be a text video floating around. Havent seen it yet


Seen it already already. Dennis sent it out, it was a midget with strobes on her topside playing cowgirl


----------



## dieselss

Ride'em cowboy. Lmao


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1533041 said:


> Seen it already already. Dennis sent it out, it was a midget with strobes on her topside playing cowgirl


Haha sounds like i missed another good party


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

the next south meet and greet is at my cousins place in mokena... that way we wont get raped on beer price's and can order as many as we want at one time....


:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Right nick and the have real cheese....... Lmao


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

condo plow;1532910 said:


> from what i just saw on wgn sunday rain then snow then rain again then monday 31 high 22low we maybe salting?????


RJS I thought you got kicked off this site?????


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1533109 said:


> Right nick and the have real cheese....... Lmao


yes they do.... I mean really weird cheese with Pretzels... come on now


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone ever work with Sedes Corp?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

metallihockey88;1529681 said:


> Funny you mention that. On my way home from dropping my truck off there. Think im the first one. Gettin some serious lighting done. Gonna be sick. Should have some video this weekend of it all


Why isnt the video posted yet?


----------



## buildinon

Well looks like this "event" will be a bust as well. So we are heading to Milwaukee Harbor to try and pull some brown trouts out of the lake for the morning from shore. As we won't even get a salt run out of this one, might as well have some sort of fun...lol...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe some lake snows in Indy tomorrow and than back to close to 50 next weekend. The winter from last year seems to be back.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well today is my Birthday and I didnt get my wish..... was hoping for some snow..... and I thought 40 was a special year....
:crying:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1533210 said:


> Maybe some lake snows in Indy tomorrow and than back to close to 50 next weekend. The winter from last year seems to be back.


some how I think your right.....Thumbs Up


----------



## metallihockey88

Reliable Snow and Ice;1533215 said:


> Well today is my Birthday and I didnt get my wish..... was hoping for some snow..... and I thought 40 was a special year....
> :crying:


Happy birthday. Sorry but they mixed it up. Gave ya 40 degrees for your 40th


----------



## metallihockey88

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1533152 said:


> Why isnt the video posted yet?


Picking up the truck today. Ill see if george has some video to throw up here yet. He's the computer guy. I have no clue how to get video uploaded and posted anywhere


----------



## erkoehler

That's the video.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nice, text some pics of the blacked out headlights 

George did great job as usual. That's probably the best work Ive seen to date 

Overall, the truck is bad ass


----------



## Holland

well, theres snow here! everything is white, except the roads!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

erkoehler;1533229 said:


> That's the video.


nice work.... now I have to replace the 7 year old strobe's I have in the right side head and tail light on my truck... to get them working the right way again..... might do that today...


----------



## erkoehler

Well, guess I'll head put to TN today! Not much for snow in the forecast.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1533251 said:


> Nice, text some pics of the blacked out headlights
> 
> George did great job as usual. That's probably the best work Ive seen to date
> 
> Overall, the truck is bad ass


Glad ya like it george is standing by for your order lol

I have a spare set of lights so im sure we could work out somethin to get yours painted too


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well its raining right now in New Lenox. This is stupid. Should be snow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well I wanna say it was nice seen the guys at BW's last night for the M&G . Hope you all liked the dinner & appetizer I bought along with all the beer you boys drank.
Brian it's your turn to buys next time or pat friend Dan . Pat good seen in ya hope your back soon and your new plow in person is KILLER! To bad the Western ELECTRICAL IS CRAP AND CAUSING THE LIGHTS TO ALREADY GO OUT?

Nick good seen in ya also THANKS FOR THAT BEER


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Erik, the truck looks awesome. George did a sweet a$$ job!

Happy birthday Nick. Enjoy the day. Maybe at a pool or something!

Hope everybody had fun last night at Buffalo. I had fun at home!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The truck looks great. I want those LED strobes in the tail lights and 3rd brake light. I like that red/ clear alternating and the fact that they cut out when brakes come on. Real nice


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1533295 said:


> The truck looks great. I want those LED strobes in the tail lights and 3rd brake light. I like that red/ clear alternating and the fact that they cut out when brakes come on. Real nice


The 4 corner strobes are just standard whelen strobes. The third brake and tails are recon led lights that george makes flash like strobes through the atomic kit. Them cutting out with the brakes and killing the running lights when on are all georges genius. As you all know the man is good at what he does


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh i know he is. Id like george to do some stuff to my truck. Lights, stereo, etc but i have no time. Still busting out septics everyday and still getting snow stuff ready.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1533289 said:


> Well I wanna say it was nice seen the guys at BW's last night for the M&G . Hope you all liked the dinner & appetizer I bought along with all the beer you boys drank.
> Brian it's your turn to buys next time or pat friend Dan . Pat good seen in ya hope your back soon and your new plow in person is KILLER! To bad the Western ELECTRICAL IS CRAP AND CAUSING THE LIGHTS TO ALREADY GO OUT?
> 
> Nick good seen in ya also THANKS FOR THAT BEER


When I got home, I push the plug in all the way. I knew something was up when the headlights started flashing on the way home


----------



## kevlars

Awesome job on the Super Duty! I wanna see another video, but this time I wanna hear the horns!!

Kevlars


----------



## metallihockey88

kevlars;1533329 said:


> Awesome job on the Super Duty! I wanna see another video, but this time I wanna hear the horns!!
> 
> Kevlars


Look under his name on youtube. Theres a good video if them on there


----------



## snowish10

Great job with the strobes!!


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1533340 said:


> Great job with the strobes!!


Thanks all credit goes to george. I gave him the 4 corner strobe kit and told him to run with all the led stuff. It turned out way better then either of us thought. Make sure you let him know when your ready to light up your stuff


----------



## snowish10

I will for sure! ill have to make a video with my strobes i have, I would like some nice side strobes. Did the horn cost alot?


----------



## kevlars

I love the horn toot toot!! I have a set of semi horns on my truck. But I run them off of a bottle of nitrogen with solenoid and welding regulator. Didn't want all the compressor stuff. And bottle lasts a long time. Those are SWEET!!

Kevlars


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1533344 said:


> I will for sure! ill have to make a video with my strobes i have, I would like some nice side strobes. Did the horn cost alot?


Horn wasnt too bad. Dont remember exactly how much as had him do other stuff at the same time. Its just nice gaving the onboard compressor. Easy to bad airbags in the future which i plan to do in the summer i think


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

SullivanSeptic;1533280 said:


> Well its raining right now in New Lenox. This is stupid. Should be snow.


you got that right..........:realmad:


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

metallihockey, your truck looks way better in person, I was at the shop. And you should take a hose and wash the underside of your truck too. Dry mud falling in your face while pulling wires is fun. lol. 

Love the way your truck looks, but i was kinda upset when it was finished and i realized there was no plow on it:crying:


----------



## metallihockey88

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1533403 said:


> metallihockey, your truck looks way better in person, I was at the shop. And you should take a hose and wash the underside of your truck too. Dry mud falling in your face while pulling wires is fun. lol.
> 
> Love the way your truck looks, but i was kinda upset when it was finished and i realized there was no plow on it:crying:


Haha you were the poor guy he was tellin me about that he made pull wires and take a dirt bath lol. Sorry havent had time to give it a good wash since thunder last year. Just got the truck. It is absolutely awesome. I know wasnt plannin on puttin a blade on this thing but the itch has hit and it might be gettin one next season. Was planning on getting and running a skid but the money is just not there for that kjnd of investment unfortunately.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What is everyone thinking about tonight


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

R&R Yard Design;1533505 said:


> What is everyone thinking about tonight


more rain falling harder than it is now.....:realmad:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What a day so far. Breakfast with Santa (yes, I sat on his lap)..... and the Bears gettinng there a$$ kicked.

If the winds stay low, I think a salt run is possible. Puddles and wet lots will freeze for sure with the lows going down to around 28 down here and lower 20's up north. If the winds pick up, which I'm sure there gonna with the passage of the cold front, than the lots will dry up.


----------



## clncut

Might get a shot at some lake effect tomorrow.....I'm not gonna get my hopes up but hoping for at least a salt run.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Quick dusting tomorrow afternoon? It is possible!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So nada for tonight then?


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1533611 said:


> Quick dusting tomorrow afternoon? It is possible!


They are saying 1-3 for the NE area of our county. Time to grab the kids and start busting out the snow dance.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1533618 said:


> So nada for tonight then?


I'm still hoping for a salt run Mike. I think it is unlikey but I'm hoping!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1533620 said:


> They are saying 1-3 for the NE area of our county. Time to grab the kids and start busting out the snow dance.


I actually think you have a shot at that. Three inches might be on the high side but I think you will see some lake snow for sure. Lucky!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hey what are you guys using for a plow control mount? I have a handheld boss controller in which you can remove the handle portion leaving the 2"X2" control portion. I was looking at options from RAM mount but couldn't find what I wanted. I prefer the control to be hard mounted so I always know where its at and not floating around on the floor in the truck.


----------



## mikeplowman

that super duty is bad ass!!!!....it puts my truck to shame


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The way it looks its going to stay to warm


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Good i hope we dont get any snow till febuary or march or april


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1533675 said:


> Good i hope we dont get any snow till febuary or march or april


Ah reverse physicology worth a try lol


----------



## erkoehler

60 and raining here inn KY.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

IDOT and CDOT trucks are going out later tonight. They already have been told. I know a guy or 2 on here have also gotten a call already. I will be going out at 5am to check my zero tolerance lots. Low in the south burbs going down to around 28 to 30. Gooder safe than sorry.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1533675 said:


> Good i hope we dont get any snow till febuary or march or april


9 days/9 nights


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1533635 said:


> I actually think you have a shot at that. Three inches might be on the high side but I think you will see some lake snow for sure. Lucky!


I'd love to share with all of you.....we shall see


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1533702 said:


> I'd love to share with all of you.....we shall see


Sharing is caring!


----------



## WilliamOak

Hambrick & Co.;1533660 said:


> Hey what are you guys using for a plow control mount? I have a handheld boss controller in which you can remove the handle portion leaving the 2"X2" control portion. I was looking at options from RAM mount but couldn't find what I wanted. I prefer the control to be hard mounted so I always know where its at and not floating around on the floor in the truck.


Check out pro clip. I have their cell phone mount in my truck and love it. Uses factory mounting clips/screws for the mount locations. You can buy just a blank slate more or less and mount it to that. Cheap too my phone specific mount with iPhone mount was under $40


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1533715 said:


> Sharing is caring!


Tis the season!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hopefully it stays in the 40 all season and the grass and leafs start so all can still stay workin. then noo problem


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

WilliamOak;1533737 said:


> Check out pro clip. I have their cell phone mount in my truck and love it. Uses factory mounting clips/screws for the mount locations. You can buy just a blank slate more or less and mount it to that. Cheap too my phone specific mount with iPhone mount was under $40


Thanks I will check them out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1533782 said:


> Tis the season!


Yes it is!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1533800 said:


> Hopefully it stays in the 40 all season and the grass and leafs start so all can still stay workin. then noo problem


Stay working? That's why we want snow. To work. Hello. McFly!


----------



## snowish10

we all need it to snow after last your crampy weather!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1533800 said:


> Hopefully it stays in the 40 all season and the grass and leafs start so all can still stay workin. then noo problem


Well that's better then 33


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1533820 said:


> Stay working? That's why we want snow. To work. Hello. McFly!


No no no stay workin at your reg job and make the real stuff for you and momma and little ones


----------



## 01PStroke

Pivot pins on the ultramount are supposed to move right?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1533856 said:


> Pivot pins on the ultramount are supposed to move right?


Left and right or up and down depending how your looking at it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1533846 said:


> No no no stay workin at your reg job and make the real stuff for you and momma and little ones


My little ones aren't that little


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1533894 said:


> Left and right or up and down depending how your looking at it.


Ok. They were froze. Torched them off. Time for a new pivot bar and pins!


----------



## snowish10

I had to drill one of mine out. The new pivot bar should have grease fittings now.


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1533909 said:


> I had to drill one of mine out. The new pivot bar should have grease fittings now.


That's what I has hoping. Otherwise isn't there a writeup somewhere about adding them?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1533905 said:


> My little ones aren't that little


Nope, not little. Sure are beautiful though!


----------



## snowish10

01PStroke;1533910 said:


> That's what I has hoping. Otherwise isn't there a writeup somewhere about adding them?


Yes there was. Should be under zerk fitting on western ultra mount. You can either drill a hole and weld a bolt on then screw in the zerk fitting or drill and thread a zerk fitting in. Or Ive heard you can coat an anti sieze material on the two pins every once in a while.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1533571 said:


> What a day so far. Breakfast with Santa (yes, I sat on his lap)..... and the Bears gettinng there a$$ kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD !!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1533968 said:


> Pushin 2 Please;1533571 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a day so far. Breakfast with Santa (yes, I sat on his lap)..... and the Bears gettinng there a$$ kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118768
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Bhahahahahahahaha. I just threw up my dinner. That is great
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ron when he was real young


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So what? Is it wrong? I hope not!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here is one for ya PAT


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here's Ryans


----------



## 1olddogtwo

pushin 2 please;1533978 said:


> so what? Is it wrong? I hope not!


ron over the years


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo;1533968 said:


> Pushin 2 Please;1533571 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a day so far. Breakfast with Santa (yes, I sat on his lap)..... and the Bears gettinng there a$$ kicked.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118768
> 
> 
> LOOKING GOOD !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Now I'm going to have nightmares :laughing:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

This is at PATS HOUSE NOW THAT HE IS HOME


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HERES NICK WHEN HE DOES NOT GET THE RIGHT CHEESE :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GUESS WHO THIS IS ????? THEY HAVE A DODGE:laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Salt run?????


----------



## erkoehler

Salt run?????????


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

I doubt it eric. i believe its done for the night. small chance for snow showers in the morning.


----------



## erkoehler

Just talked to one of my guys, he's got 35 degrees at his house now. Everything still wet too. I'm talking Mchenry and North. 

Looks like a shake down salt run to me!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

41 Degrees right now in Tinley Park @ 10:30 pm Sunday


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

DIRISHMAN;1534031 said:


> HERES NICK WHEN HE DOES NOT GET THE RIGHT CHEESE :laughing:


your dam right..... and I'm going to call corporate tomorrow and complain too.....Thumbs Up


----------



## brianbrich1

No salt runs...all dry


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

30 degree's at 3am. Winds dryed everything up. I'm up, so I guess time to make some coffee!


----------



## brianbrich1

Coffea is good!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Back to bed with with a sick baby for me.


----------



## buildinon

Mike...for the Boss controller, how old is your controller? My new ones came with hand straps on them and also a clip for them if you decide to take the pistol grip off that you can mount to the dash and then hang it there like you are talking about. Or in some of the trucks that have the 4wd shifter on the floor still I use the hand strap to secure the controller around tha when not in use so that it doesn't just flop around. 

Sorry, couldn't make it out to BW's on such short notice had a little Christmas Party thingy with the wife to go to, then left for Milwaukee in the morning. Hope ya'll had a gooder time 

Today is the day tha if we don't get measurable snow we break the record set in 1994 of longest streak snowless


----------



## NW Snow Removal

*Mornings like this*

Mornings like this make me so thankful for seasonal contracts... hopefully we get at least that .1" we need at O'Hare to keep from breaking that record...and enough lake snow this afternoon for a SALT RUN....purplebou


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There is a chance for that minor accumlation this afternoon or evening. Small chance but at least there is a chance. We need something!


----------



## dieselss

01PStroke;1533910 said:


> That's what I has hoping. Otherwise isn't there a writeup somewhere about adding them?


yea,,i did a write up in the western thread about them,,,,with pics and all
and i would advise against antiseeze....grease only Thumbs Up


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Pushin 2 Please;1534139 said:


> There is a chance for that minor accumlation this afternoon or evening. Small chance but at least there is a chance. We need something!


nope the record is going to be set... there is no snow that will fall in ILL today :crying:


----------



## 01PStroke

dieselss;1534142 said:


> yea,,i did a write up in the western thread about them,,,,with pics and all
> and i would advise against antiseeze....grease only Thumbs Up


Awesome. Thanks!


----------



## dieselss

no bother,,if you need anyother help pm me


----------



## snowish10

dieselss;1534142 said:


> yea,,i did a write up in the western thread about them,,,,with pics and all
> and i would advise against antiseeze....grease only Thumbs Up


Does the antiseize break down after a while??


----------



## dieselss

Yep. Antiseeze dries out over time leaving a thick paste behind. And it cakes up causing parts the seize


----------



## clncut

Slushy accumulation.....temps in the 20s. Sounds like a salt run tonight


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Told yawl no snow to Jan


----------



## dieselss

Hey we might some over n porter county,,,that count Dennis


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Is it white ??


----------



## dieselss

Over there. Yea no pollution. Nothing to even brag about or be corncerned,,,but a few flakes flying here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh so yawl fit right in a few flakes .... Buddy


----------



## dieselss

Lol you jack wagon. Good one


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Speaking of flake micro flakes flying at 159th and will cook road


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Anyone looking for a residential in oak lawn?


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1534361 said:


> Speaking of flake micro flakes flying at 159th and will cook road


Same out here in hodgkins


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

We got snow in texas last night. where is your snow


----------



## 2_Djinn

PabstBlueRibbon;1534474 said:


> We got snow in texas last night. where is your snow


Ouch


----------



## dieselss

Hey now pabst,,,,,snow on the drink don't count we already determined that


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1534474 said:


> We got snow in texas last night. where is your snow


Yea im sure you see all kinds of things with all those pain pills your on


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Why is my blacktop driveway white? Holy @h!t, it is snowing!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1534539 said:


> Why is my blacktop driveway white? Holy @h!t, it is snowing!


No way. Prove it. Aint doin anything in downers


----------



## ULM2013

So much for snow today.


----------



## brianbrich1

Radar is showing pops starting south and southwest of The lake....


----------



## buildinon

There are several little pops showing up on the radar  but they all keep going away like bubbles  

As far as the snow in Texas my Cousin teased me and sent me a picture on my cell this morning of it snowing there, not cool at all. Then my wife's college room mate puts up facebook pic's of all the snow they got in Minneaplois over the weekend...bunch of snow tease's I tell ya


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

dieselss;1534489 said:


> Hey now pabst,,,,,snow on the drink don't count we already determined that


negative on fruity drinks for me.



metallihockey88;1534501 said:


> Yea im sure you see all kinds of things with all those pain pills your on


no pain pills anymore dont really work. want some?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

flow snurries in tinley park now!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Kinda light flakes here. But I was told in burns harbor it was snowing. Waiting on clncut to verify?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Its snowing a little here. I don't like that the ground temps are hovering around 38* now tho.

Got a nice package from The Boss Snow Plow today in the mail. ussmileyflag


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So is that red button next to the hat a panic button? You just push it during a storm when you are broken down and Boss comes to the recue?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1534644 said:


> So is that red button next to the hat a panic button? You just push it during a storm when you are broken down and Boss comes to the recue?


haha Mr. Funny Man, its an ornament.


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1534644 said:


> So is that red button next to the hat a panic button? You just push it during a storm when you are broken down and Boss comes to the recue?


Hahaha... That deserves a like button....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I don't like you guys any more. I'm taking my toys and going home.


----------



## dieselss

panic button,,,,hes lying!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1534650 said:


> haha Mr. Funny Man, its an ornament.


Oh sorry. I figured Boss gave their customers special services? Maybe their customers are just "special"


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

My mom tells me I'm special all the time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Why/how u got that?

Did they go thru their special list ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1534682 said:


> My mom tells me I'm special all the time.


Yes, we know. We all say the same thing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1534687 said:


> Yes, we know. We all say the same thing.


U get ur special gift today?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1534691 said:


> U get ur special gift today?


Yes i did. Look like it was barely used. Thanks. I owe you a few rounds.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1534685 said:


> Why/how u got that?
> 
> Did they go thru their special list ?


They must have.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U know what's funny?


Ron is a Boss Man wearing a Western hat he got today...... Today must be a day of giving..., I have given 150.00 for a set of wings stop.....they tried to get me to give another 240 for a deflector. I wish they given me a quart of western black paint, but they didn't have anything to give. 

I happen to have stop at cpw today, they knew I had the SS and they didn't have any Black to give either. They didn't seem very happy with me.


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1534706 said:


> U know what's funny?
> 
> Ron is a Boss Man wearing a Western hat he got today...... Today must be a day of giving..., I have given 150.00 for a set of wings stop.....they tried to get me to give another 240 for a deflector. I wish they given me a quart of western black paint, but they didn't have anything to give.
> 
> I happen to have stop at cpw today, they knew I had the SS and they didn't have any Black to give either. They didn't seem very happy with me.


if i didnt know that the plow was a GIFT i would almost shead a tear :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1534709 said:


> if i didnt know that the plow was a GIFT i would almost shead a tear :laughing:


A gift uh? I never thought of it like that.

A good present would plowable event.......8 days


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm taking the inner cutting edge off tomorrow for slotting and bring it by my buddy to strength to wings. It seen nobody around has the black paint.


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Let's hope. I should be all done with tks by then 
Yea a gift. Buy 2 get one free?? Lmao


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1534730 said:


> I'm taking the inner cutting edge off tomorrow for slotting and bring it by my buddy to strength to wings. It seen nobody around has the black paint.


Here ya go PAT :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here ya go PAT sorry gotta ya the wrong stuff but here is the right stuff GLOSS plus Gifts


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1534725 said:


> A gift uh? I never thought of it like that.
> 
> A good present would plowable event.......8 days


It would be a great present. If it stays on the track the Euro is showing it. Which I'm affraid it will go north like they so like to do.


----------



## dieselss

Ya Dennis he needs the PROFESSIONAL stuff. Bahaha


----------



## dieselss

That's ok. I know he don't want it out there. He tries real hard tho. He's a trooper


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1534755 said:


> Did u read the fine print before posting that?


which word GLOSS BLACK?????

or Professional?????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OH PAT you Mean this STUFF not sure which Can ya want.....................Colored Blind :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Pat should.I tell him ??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey If Those Dont Work Try these


----------



## dieselss

No not really d. Pat can I. It's starting to hurt my head ?!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1534801 said:


> Pat should.I tell him ??


Oh fine more Secretes :crying:


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Dennis turn ur phone on and I'm going to txt u. Ok


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey look at it this way if thr was snow on the ground i wouldnt be on here being I would be in my tuck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1534809 said:


> Oh fine more Secretes :crying:


It's no secret, u post a pic with swear words in it. Now read it, and act upon it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

thats ok FLAKE.............................:laughing:


----------



## 01PStroke

I'm so lost


----------



## DIRISHMAN

yohooo PAT this Better :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

01PStroke;1534843 said:


> I'm so lost


Lol........


----------



## dlcs

Anyone see John dee's updated outlook? If you haven't don't bother, depressing to say the least. Graphic looks good but the description sucks. Of course, his neck of the woods, he expects to see lots of snow. :realmad:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

01PStroke;1534843 said:


> I'm so lost


As am I.................


----------



## dieselss

That's ok ham just press your easy button and it'll all make sense. Lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1534870 said:


> That's ok ham just press your easy button and it'll all make sense. Lol


Every ones a comedian tonight.....


----------



## dieselss

Thank you....thank you very much.....ill be here all week


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1534853 said:


> Anyone see John dee's updated outlook? If you haven't don't bother, depressing to say the least. Graphic looks good but the description sucks. Of course, his neck of the woods, he expects to see lots of snow. :realmad:


I'll have to check. How could. His graphic look good but the description suck? Nobody knows what going to happen that far out. Let's just keep hoping things get gooder for us!


----------



## brianbrich1

A little bit of snowcover on The ground up north will help to start keeping tempetures down in The region..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1534919 said:


> A little bit of snowcover on The ground up north will help to start keeping tempetures down in The region..


Yes sir it will. Bad thing is after tomorrow, there is no cold air in the forecast. Actually warm air is coming. Upper 40's to almost 50? Yuck.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

there calling for LaPort,Porter and Berrian county IND tonight of about an 1inch and additional 2-3 posible for Berrian Tomorrow so they said


----------



## buildinon

Mike, who did you pay to get that stuff from BOSS? With as much as I have spent with them the last 2 years I didn't even get smile when they were done with my bank acct :laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

buildinon;1534986 said:


> Mike, who did you pay to get that stuff from BOSS? With as much as I have spent with them the last 2 years I didn't even get smile when they were done with my bank acct :laughing:


I got a holiday card from them last week lol


----------



## mikeitu7

LOL looking at all the above threads, we have to much time on our hands. It really needs to snow. 
Have you guys seen this,


----------



## snowish10

mikeitu7;1535022 said:


> LOL looking at all the above threads, we have to much time on our hands. It really needs to snow.
> Have you guys seen this,


Thats frickin funny as hell.


----------



## mikeitu7

Yeah there is another one with a coffin in the elevator check it out after that one finishes.


----------



## dieselss

well its official,,,282 without measurable snowfall


----------



## SnowMatt13

I measured 3 flakes this am on my truck hood....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

288 days with out or longer.


----------



## Holland

Guess I'm the only one here in il with snow then!


----------



## ULM2013

The worlds gonna end and we didnt get to plow once


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SEE NO SNOW TILL END OF JANUARY FOR US


----------



## dieselss

I say the middle


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1535238 said:


> I say the middle


Middle of what???? your back yard,city,Dec,JAN ,FEB :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Middle o Jan smart guy. Well like the 2nd week I say


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Jeff put all the snow stuff back in storage and start pulling back out all the MOWERS AND STRING TRIMMERS :laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

January 9-12 is the Chicago Boat Show, be ready to work!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well ERIK as the way things are goingand as much Razzing you got I say youll be LUCKY this year with a NONSnow Event


----------



## dieselss

The boat show always seems to trigger it tho


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

buildinon;1534986 said:


> Mike, who did you pay to get that stuff from BOSS? With as much as I have spent with them the last 2 years I didn't even get smile when they were done with my bank acct :laughing:


I hadn't got anything from them before either. But I did how ever send them a pic of the boss on my truck last week via fb and they sent me all that stuff as a thank you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1535284 said:


> I hadn't got anything from them before either. But I did how ever send them a pic of the boss on my truck last week via fb and they sent me all that stuff as a thank you.


I sent western a pic and got a new plow.........8 days


----------



## snowish10

Hambrick & Co.;1535284 said:


> I hadn't got anything from them before either. But I did how ever send them a pic of the boss on my truck last week via fb and they sent me all that stuff as a thank you.


does western send anything?????


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1535286 said:


> I sent western a pic and got a new plow.........8 days


Well we all don't have your luck Pat


----------



## 01PStroke

I really do think the world is ending...

http://my.chicagotribune.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-73657166/


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^^^ About time. Now I don't have to hind it. I will everybody see it!


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1535309 said:


> ^^^^^ About time. Now I don't have to hind it. I will everybody see it!


That's what I was thinkin! I think my model 66 is too perty to hide.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1535310 said:


> That's what I was thinkin! I think my model 66 is too perty to hide.


Hahahaha, your's is to perty, my magnum is to big!


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1535332 said:


> Hahahaha, your's is to perty, my magnum is to big!


That's what she said? LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1535333 said:


> That's what she said? LOL


I wish............ I mean, yes, yes it is!


----------



## clncut

I've never been so happy to get a salt run in. Maybe next time ill get to use the new blade!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1535367 said:


> I've never been so happy to get a salt run in. Maybe next time ill get to use the new blade!


Sooner or later. Looks like later rather than sooner. Congats on the salt run. At least you have something on the books for December!


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1535286 said:


> I sent western a pic and got a new plow.........8 days


Xmas song....9 days of Xmas? Hopefully day one is a snowstorm and not a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Do any of you know or need some fill dirt near chicago heights i need to get it out of this job the i have.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope but is that any relation to Joe Dirt


----------



## snowish10

Is it legal to have train horns on your truck ???


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

snowish10;1535552 said:


> It is legal to have train horns on your truck ???


Sure why not.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1535552 said:


> It is legal to have train horns on your truck ???


Is it legal to have truck horns on trains

http://www.epa.state.il.us/land/noise/


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1535286 said:


> I sent western a pic and got a new plow.........8 days


REALLY...?? Mayb I should send them a pic of my wideout after last season, jus pulled it out a few days ago n noticed it doesn't seem the sit flat on the ground! Seems as tho I twisted it up a lil bit....? Plus the nice vinyl graphics (stickers) lol already were 90% torn off and Im already getting rust in places!! I would even pay a lil to get a nice brand mew SS wideout!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That's impossible, I'm the wideout killer!!!!!!!

Check the a-frame for being level and true. It pretty hard to twist those. The stickers usually fall off at the first flurry


----------



## 1olddogtwo

They me told a SS wideout would be a welding nightmare to bond mild steel to with paint


----------



## 01PStroke

MR. Elite;1535575 said:


> REALLY...?? Mayb I should send them a pic of my wideout after last season, jus pulled it out a few days ago n noticed it doesn't seem the sit flat on the ground! Seems as tho I twisted it up a lil bit....? Plus the nice vinyl graphics (stickers) lol already were 90% torn off and Im already getting rust in places!! I would even pay a lil to get a nice brand mew SS wideout!!


Check the pivot pins? Mine (not a wideout) was doing the same thing and wouldn't even float properly.. Turned out the pins were seized. Should have grease fittings on the bar too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Last years model didn't have the grease fitting or the pervious years on the wideout


----------



## snowish10

I know people say antiseize shouldnt but put on the pivot pins, but i have military grade antiseize, Try that to help them move eaiser.


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1535625 said:


> Last years model didn't have the grease fitting or the pervious years on the wideout


 My new bar has em on there, thank god.


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1535552 said:


> Is it legal to have train horns on your truck ???


Only illegal if you get caught


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1535646 said:


> Only illegal if you get caught


Hehehe...... 8 nights


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1535651 said:


> Hehehe...... 8 nights


what you mean 8 nights???


----------



## kevlars

snowish10;1535653 said:


> what you mean 8 nights???


I am hoping that he is hinting about some upcoming weather!!

Kevlars


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1535651 said:


> Hehehe...... 8 nights


He's thrown that 8 days out several times


----------



## metallihockey88

Hambrick & Co.;1535659 said:


> He's thrown that 8 days out several times


Well last time he hinted at something but didnt want to elaborate we got the blizzard......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1535659 said:


> He's thrown that 8 days out several times


Yesterday was 9 days


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1535678 said:


> Well last time he hinted at something but didnt want to elaborate we got the blizzard......


Haha I remember that well, Ek want to go out of town and for a week or so and I told him to be home by Tuesday, I wouldn't tell why for days


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kevlars;1535656 said:


> I am hoping that he is hinting about some upcoming weather!!
> 
> Kevlars


So am eye....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Im saying the record will be 288-89 days apart


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Please not the B WORD


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1535692 said:


> Please not the B WORD


Id have to disagree i want that, i want to use my "new pro plus " and not have it sit looking like a lawn ornament.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

here is one the boys and SULLY one of my FAV's ENJOY and CHEERS
"Carpe diem. Seize the day, boys. Make your lives extraordinary".

If your Irish and from the Boston area, you've been to this house or you're gonna.

OMG did they hit it on the head.






y FAV's


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No to the b word just something smaller. Just make sure the plows are on.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

asolutely no B was in 3 of them since little and last one plowed in and No thanks to another one


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That video makes me laugh. Its the theme song for my family. Like no joke. Anyone who has a huge Irish Catholic family from the south side knows. Holidays are insane. And I love me sone Dropkick Murphy's.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1535725 said:


> That video makes me laugh. Its the theme song for my family. Like no joke. Anyone who has a huge Irish Catholic family from the south side knows. Holidays are insane. And I love me sone Dropkick Murphy's.


thought you would like that RYAN little do they know how true it is for US


----------



## snowish10

R&R Yard Design;1535718 said:


> No to the b word just something smaller. Just make sure the plows are on.


Ok, I can agree with that!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1535727 said:


> thought you would like that RYAN little do they know how true it is for US


And most people don't realize my last name isn't Sullivan. But its as irish as they come still.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1535733 said:


> And most people don't realize my last name isn't Sullivan. But its as irish as they come still.


So I can call ya DROPKICK ???:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

found a new sidewalk crew


----------



## Bird21

Added a little something to the fleet today


----------



## DIRISHMAN

nice lookin BIRD to bad no snow


----------



## Bird21

I think this is what Pat is thinking!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Driving home tonight, just passing indy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

EK bringing any snow with ya


----------



## erkoehler

Nope, it rained every day in TN.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Damn that stinks


----------



## condo plow

Is anyone salting tonight??? I took the wife and kid out to dinner we saw a city plow truck salting archer rd......


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1535581 said:


> That's impossible, I'm the wideout killer!!!!!!!
> 
> LOL Ive heard... I never got to actually the aftermath when U were done with them... But I gotta feeling I maybe in second on that title?


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1535589 said:


> They me told a SS wideout would be a welding nightmare to bond mild steel to with paint


So with that being said.. prolly won't b seeing 1 any time soon then...??
Cause if so, Ill place my pre order 2mar!


----------



## erkoehler

Pavement is bone dry up here right now. Just left my shop.


----------



## ULM2013

Some blooming snow showers poping up north


----------



## 1olddogtwo

7 days to our POSSIBLE salting event. It appears the next "cold event" is Tuesday/Wednesday next week. It passes to our south at this point. Anything can happen, it's still a long way off.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1535745 said:


> Added a little something to the fleet today


Nice, what's going on it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1535749 said:


> I think this is what Pat is thinking!!!











What size sectional is that, 12/14? That machine appears it handle it well


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pat those snow pics are so depressing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Before....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

After.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Is that your truck back when you had a Vee ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wasn't me..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hmmm no shopping carts ? So are you back in NY or still home


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=113842

Here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1535873 said:


> View attachment 118957
> 
> 
> Wasn't me..


Oh MR PUSH


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, that's a nice looking rig. I need to snap few of the new truck now. To bad that hasn't happened yet. I still don't understand where that stop sign came from? It must have popped out from the middle of the pile!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ron did u get those lights wired up yet?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1535932 said:


> Ron did u get those lights wired up yet?


No. Haven't had the time yet. I want to soon. Warm air for the next few days, so when my daughter is napping, I'm gonna try and start that. Key word is try!


----------



## dlcs

Ok honest answers here. How often do you guys check the weather? For me its several times a day. I don't know if its more of a habit for me or the fact that I want snow so bad. Something good has come of this though, i've learned to read the maps/ forcast models a bit so not all wasted time. lol


----------



## condo plow

:bluebounc


----------



## Bird21

1olddogtwo;1535858 said:


> View attachment 118953
> 
> 
> What size sectional is that, 12/14? That machine appears it handle it well


It's a 12' Sectional
2005 Volvo L25b
Yep plows like a dream great combo


----------



## Bird21

1olddogtwo;1535856 said:


> Nice, what's going on it?


Depends on what kinda deal you can get me on a Arctic????

I would like to put a 12' Sectional but i have boxes to use now and don't want to spend more money right now. If this winter turns around then I will get an Arctic.


----------



## Bird21

He was happy to see his toy come back home for the summer!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1535954 said:


> Ok honest answers here. How often do you guys check the weather? For me its several times a day. I don't know if its more of a habit for me or the fact that I want snow so bad. Something good has come of this though, i've learned to read the maps/ forcast models a bit so not all wasted time. lol


Now that I'm just about all done pouring concrete, I check the weather way to much. I would say 3-5 times a day. I have no clue why. It doesn't change much if any. I too have leanered to read the maps a little (thanks olddog) but I could and should get something else done in that time!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1535974 said:


> It's a 12' Sectional
> 2005 Volvo L25b
> Yep plows like a dream great combo


lookin good



Bird21;1535981 said:


> Depends on what kinda deal you can get me on a Arctic????
> 
> I would like to put a 12' Sectional but i have boxes to use now and don't want to spend more money right now. If this winter turns around then I will get an Arctic.


At the end of every season, I can get good deals on new, new used, used.



Bird21;1535987 said:


> He was happy to see his toy come back home for the summer!


So if he's little Bird, does that make you Big Bird?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1535954 said:


> Ok honest answers here. How often do you guys check the weather? For me its several times a day. I don't know if its more of a habit for me or the fact that I want snow so bad. Something good has come of this though, i've learned to read the maps/ forcast models a bit so not all wasted time. lol


once a day, I login at 6am and stay until 9pm.....LOL

I spent way too much time on weather all year round, I'm trying to cut back. So much of my yearly pay check depends on it its not even funny.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Speaking of spending way to much time looking at weather..... I just checked John Dee. He has NOTHING in our area through next week. Go figure. The year that keeps sucking!:realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1536022 said:


> Speaking of spending way to much time looking at weather..... I just checked John Dee. He has NOTHING in our area through next week. Go figure. The year that keeps sucking!:realmad:


one of these guys.....









are right and









the other is wrong.

.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pat I like the second, (Skilling's) sooooooo much gooder!


----------



## clncut

Last Friday I believe Skilling did show a model for early next week that had a low diving down around Texas and then moving northeast through southern Illinois and Indiana. He sated if this holds true we could get a good snow out of this. I enjoy watching g him but hate to say his track record hasn't been all that good lately....but who's has!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1536036 said:


> Pat I like the second, (Skilling's) sooooooo much gooder!


That's the one I've been watching since last Thurday night hence the countdown. It's nice to see thats its getting some attention from Tommy and his crew. We'll see in the coming days how this plays out. Right now its a 1st event I want, baby steps, baby steps, come on baby


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I only check the weather when I want to wash my truck so I can make sure its not going to rain the next day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1536044 said:


> Last Friday I believe Skilling did show a model for early next week that had a low diving down around Texas and then moving northeast through southern Illinois and Indiana. He sated if this holds true we could get a good snow out of this. I enjoy watching g him but hate to say his track record hasn't been all that good lately....but who's has!


I keep meaning to set my DVR for him.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1536046 said:


> I only check the weather when I want to wash my truck so I can make sure its not going to rain the next day.


 Its sad for me to say I've only washed my truck 3 times since new, I'll wax the b!tch for 3 inches.....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I used to wash it once a week but then started getting busy and now it's lucky to see once a month.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1536050 said:


> Its sad for me to say I've only washed my truck 3 times since new, I'll wax the b!tch for 3 inches.....


I'll wax yours for 3 inches........ holy cow, that really sounded wrong. Than again?


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1536070 said:


> I'll wax yours for 3 inches........ holy cow, that really sounded wrong. Than again?


Boy did this conversation take a turn in the wrong direction! To each there own! Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1536104 said:


> Boy did this conversation take a turn in the wrong direction! To each there own! Lol


Hahaha, it wasn't suppose too. I was just trying to say that I would wax Pat's truck if he made it snow 3 inches. I'll do just about anything for 3 inches from Pat! Hahaha!


----------



## dieselss

Well that's all your Gunna get anyway Ron


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anybody see Skilling? If you missed it, your lucky. He said this weekends storm will be all rain. We knew that. Than he talked about next weeks storm (Tuesday/ Wednesday).... He said that storm will stay well south of us.


----------



## brianbrich1

I think my grass is growing.... Better get The mower out and trim it up while its nice out....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1536113 said:


> Hahaha, it wasn't suppose too. I was just trying to say that I would wax Pat's truck if he made it snow 3 inches. I'll do just about anything for 3 inches from Pat! Hahaha!


What about the other 9 inches, no hot wax and duct tape?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Is last year's support group still meeting?
Another week or so of no snow and I'm going to have to join.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1536153 said:


> I think my grass is growing.... Better get The mower out and trim it up while its nice out....


I said the same thing to my wife this morning. Rain and upper 40's to 50 this week. It will need a trim by Sunday!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1536157 said:


> What about the other 9 inches, no hot wax and duct tape?


Whatever your into! Haha.....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1536168 said:


> Whatever your into! Haha.....


Well alright then....... This just got awkward.


----------



## birchwood

Hambrick & Co.;1536177 said:


> Well alright then....... This just got awkward.


I think it got awkward 2 pages ago!


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1536147 said:


> Anybody see Skilling? If you missed it, your lucky. He said this weekends storm will be all rain. We knew that. Than he talked about next weeks storm (Tuesday/ Wednesday).... He said that storm will stay well south of us.


What irritates me the most is Skilling he posts that graph about possible accumulating snow next week only to say its going to be all rain a few hours later. Get your hopes up just to smash you down. I think he likes f#%^ing with our emotions and gets a big gay rise out it!! I'm gonna snap soon!


----------



## dlcs

There is a chance of snow Saturday night that is if enough cold air comes in on the backside. before you know it, it will be january and still no snow. This time last year i at least had two salt runs in already.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1536200 said:


> What irritates me the most is Skilling he posts that graph about possible accumulating snow next week only to say its going to be all rain a few hours later. Get your hopes up just to smash you down. I think he likes f#%^ing with our emotions and gets a big gay rise out it!! I'm gonna snap soon!


I love it..... he gets a big gay rise out of it.... He is the best out there. No doubt. I know models change and they all can vary. It does seem that this year he is a little lost. He got his new contract and now, he is as good as Jerry Taft!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1536205 said:


> There is a chance of snow Saturday night that is if enough cold air comes in on the backside. before you know it, it will be january and still no snow. This time last year i at least had two salt runs in already.


 Me too on the salt runs. What's horrible about that is we look how last year ended. Just as bad as it began. Hope it picks up soon. Don't look good though.


----------



## dlcs

Everyone keeps saying that its looking better for snow but I sure don't see it.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1536206 said:


> I love it..... he gets a big gay rise out of it.... He is the best out there. No doubt. I know models change and they all can vary. It does seem that this year he is a little lost. He got his new contract and now, he is as good as Jerry Taft!


Oh man, don't say that. Jerry Taft!!!! I may have to switch to Ginger Zee, Cheryl Scott or that blonde with great cans on channel two!!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

I believe there is more Snow cover on The ground closer north all along The states than this time last year... The pattern is a little active so a little shift is all we need...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

OH NO, the new Vee gets moded out...........









goes under the water jet.....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=140699

details are in the above link


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice improvements. Looks good!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hey who are you guys using for insurance? I have American Family and I want to look around. Thanks.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Travlers and hartland


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

guess I shouldn't count on plow money to pay off some credit cards b4 the house deal goes threw. if it is ever going to go threw...:realmad:


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Hambrick & Co.;1536332 said:


> Hey who are you guys using for insurance? I have American Family and I want to look around. Thanks.


Pekin Insurance


----------



## Bird21

I should put this back in the truck the way the weather has been. WTF

I wish I had some more scape work I would just keep going!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1536200 said:


> What irritates me the most is Skilling he posts that graph about possible accumulating snow next week only to say its going to be all rain a few hours later. Get your hopes up just to smash you down. I think he likes f#%^ing with our emotions and gets a big gay rise out it!! I'm gonna snap soon!


Speaking of gay I think skillet head and MR FOOD were sharing more than APPLES

OOOH ITS SO GOOD:laughing::laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

I'm not starting my Christmas shopping until I see real snow flakes!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Or you could just go to the mall and see all the flakes:laughing:


----------



## buildinon

@ Mike ---- Broker out of Gurnee called MDC they set me up with a policy through PEKIN (best prices I found by far) I can pm you the guy that I deal with info if you want. He handles alot of it over the phone and through e-mail if you need him to. Great and easy guy to work with. 

@ Dennis --- you know Mr. Food passed away like 2 weeks ago right?


----------



## MR. Elite

erkoehler;1536683 said:


> I'm not starting my Christmas shopping until I see real snow flakes!


LOL Try getting that past the wife or kids...( if applicable) IDK how they would like that 1? I shoulda tried that 1, woulda saved me tons of money this year! hahaha 
No really, on a serous note tho... I really badly need some snow to push here real soon!! Ive resorted to watching plow vids on Utube and some of my old vids I made when I was board in the truck a few years back. ( ahhh the good ol days when there was actual white stuff 2 push!) Im sure every1 else on here is join stir crazy.. Almost ready to cut the grass (witch I NEVER do, I always have a buddies lawn service do all my properties) and break the plow to gather the clippings!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

buildinon;1536722 said:
 

> @ Mike ---- Broker out of Gurnee called MDC they set me up with a policy through PEKIN (best prices I found by far) I can pm you the guy that I deal with info if you want. He handles alot of it over the phone and through e-mail if you need him to. Great and easy guy to work with.
> 
> @ Dennis --- you know Mr. Food passed away like 2 weeks ago right?


NO WAY sorry to hear it then


----------



## snowguys

We have a 20% of a white Xmas doesn't sound good (via wgn )


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Keep sayin unfortunately NO SNOW TILL JAN


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Or how's this sound just going to have to wait til NEXT YEAR


----------



## dieselss

Any home remodelers out here that wouldnt mind some questions being thrown at ya ? I'd thank you long time lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ask away if you dare


----------



## dieselss

Hey txted you to pat. Here goes. Inherented a house and we have to finish bathroom. Want to add another light switch to control light and fan above shower.. so we gotta cut out a hole in the plaster. So what's the best way to go about this all? Also the chickie wants a few more outlets by the sink? Ideas ya'll


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My 932 number phone is hiding from me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1536813 said:


> Hey txted you to pat. Here goes. Inherented a house and we have to finish bathroom. Want to add another light switch to control light and fan above shower.. so we gotta cut out a hole in the plaster. So what's the best way to go about this all? Also the chickie wants a few more outlets by the sink? Ideas ya'll


Is there's an attic above the bathroom? You also have to think about venting the fan, it has to be vent outside or you'll have more issues. Think GFCI around water


----------



## dieselss

Yep attic and basement,,but the basement is finished right about those rooms. Know about the vent and gfci. It's just the adding the outlets and where to get pwr and gnd I'm wondering. And cutting a hole out,,,,how big? How do I get the wires to it? Drilling threw all the studs that I can't see etc.... Automotive.....fa geh about it. House stuff scares me !! Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Assuming there's a light In the ceiling and a switch on the wall?


----------



## metallihockey88

dieselss;1536836 said:


> Yep attic and basement,,but the basement is finished right about those rooms. Know about the vent and gfci. It's just the adding the outlets and where to get pwr and gnd I'm wondering. And cutting a hole out,,,,how big? How do I get the wires to it? Drilling threw all the studs that I can't see etc.... Automotive.....fa geh about it. House stuff scares me !! Lol


Wonder if you could run wiring in attic cut holes in walls for receptacle boxes and drop the conduit down the wall to the boxes. Obviously not easy but should be doable. I hate electric. Scares me to death. Dont even like wiring up the electric water heaters i install lol


----------



## dieselss

Lol...wiring..110 not to bad. To answer your q?...no switch for light and no switch..gotta add. This is older house so didn't have all that fancy stuff... Thought bout coming down from attic,,just hope my aim is good lol


----------



## metallihockey88

Geez dont any electricians plow snow? Lol

Yea 110 dont bother me much. Problem is most of the heaters i do are 480 3 phase so those give ya a good zap


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just buy a candle and good insurance, I've got a conference call to take in a few, I'll look for my phone


----------



## dieselss

I got the olde brooklen lanten I saw on infomercial. Works great....lol. 480...it goes that high?? I thought it was 220. Or was it 221? That was the highest. Lmao


----------



## brianbrich1

If you need help with The electric ill be more than happy to come look at it and give you your best option....


----------



## dieselss

Ok Brian. U wanna drive south ....you might get lost tho. Lol


----------



## brianbrich1

Where is The house at?... Its hard to explain where to get your power, how to run it, or any trouble you are immediately facing without assesing The project.. That being said....


----------



## dieselss

You mean you can't just do your I dream of Jeanie head nod and it'll be fixed....Lmao. house is in Griffith off cline ave a little ways


----------



## brianbrich1

Well let me know ill look at it.. Only take me 15/20 min to get there.... Then i can stop at g&g hobbies...


----------



## dieselss

Then sure Bb. How about tom?. I gotta do way to much running tonight after work today. I'll pm you my digits


----------



## DIRISHMAN

(630) 310-1879 Jeff this is GMC99 Ross number he is a union electrician


----------



## dieselss

Thx Dennis. But I only need 1 guy not 5 just to change a light bulb. Lmao. Sorry had to


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dead in here


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

This is pitiful


----------



## ULM2013

R&R Yard Design;1537114 said:


> Dead in here


As it should be theres no snow. But dont you guys have cell phones? or this must be just like facebook the last cupple years


----------



## 1olddogtwo

New countdown 352 days.....


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1537129 said:


> New countdown 352 days.....


Now thats bad.


----------



## metallihockey88

ULM2013;1537127 said:


> As it should be theres no snow. But dont you guys have cell phones? or this must be just like facebook the last cupple years


Of course we have cell phones. How else would most of us be on here all day long lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I still have my bag phone. Does that count


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ulm2013;1537127 said:


> as it should be theres no snow. But dont you guys have cell phones? Or this must be just like facebook the last cupple years


duh you think


----------



## dieselss

I'm doing it by mental ESPN. Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ULM2013;1537127 said:


> As it should be theres no snow. But dont you guys have cell phones? or this must be just like facebook the last cupple years


I'm to young for FB


----------



## dieselss

Everybodys cell batts must be dead


----------



## dlcs

Anything look gooder? lol


----------



## dieselss

The new pint glass I just got handed lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1537368 said:


> Anything look gooder? lol


20/21st.......ya-hoo.....yea baby...here it comes.....watch out

So trying not to show my excitement to much

353 days to go


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well glad to hear that Jeff have one for me and pat


----------



## DIRISHMAN

What's that my Bday Oct 21, 2013


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking to GIVE Away the following

Truck cap with rack. Fits 99 thru 13 SD short bed. Gray in color with good glass and locking rear window. It even has a trigger wired in for alarm. Front window is a slider.

Cat delete in SS for 6.0

Western mount for 05 thru 07 SD

2in lift blocks and u-bolts for SD

100.00 for 2in of snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey pat a place for the cap my sons freinds new f250 xcab SB 01 4x4 7.3


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1537454 said:


> Hey pat a place for the cap my sons freinds new f250 xcab SB 01 4x4 7.3











Sure if he wants it


----------



## dieselss

Not to bad of a tk Dennis. Needs new mirrors tho


----------



## dieselss

150.00 for 4in


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Those mirrors suck.....two months I would have give him TT ones


----------



## dieselss

I got non pwr non lighted ones for sale there Denny??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1537477 said:


> 150.00 for 4in


Low bidder......I would have gone 175.00 for 4 lol


----------



## dieselss

Ok ok ok. 160.76 for 3 1/2


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Deal


352 days 3 hours, 20 mins,19 seconds


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Gimmie it on credit tho...New house etc....


----------



## 01PStroke

Bunch of lowballers.. You know 4 inches has to be worth $200


----------



## dieselss

C'mon that's just showing off now 
What happened with your plow btw 01?


----------



## 01PStroke

dieselss;1537514 said:


> C'mon that's just showing off now
> What happened with your plow btw 01?


I'm willing to do just about anything for some snow here!!!

Plow: waiting on the pivot pins to get in before reassembly. Got the new bar (has the grease fittings factory installed). Ended up having to torch the old pins out


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Just was a wonderin


----------



## 01PStroke

dieselss;1537522 said:


> Ok. Just was a wonderin


Well thanks for wonderin!


----------



## dieselss

Lol no bother. So since ur plows dwn,,,let it snow let snow. Bahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1537510 said:


> Bunch of lowballers.. You know 4 inches has to be worth $200


In years gone by it would have, we poor folk now.... Ron is out whoring the pole on his shovel


----------



## 01PStroke

dieselss;1537524 said:


> Lol no bother. So since ur plows dwn,,,let it snow let snow. Bahaha


That's my worst fear! Nooooooooo!


----------



## dieselss

Lol. I know the feeling. Im still 4 tks dwn at work. So it would be nice to look at them before the snow starts a flying


----------



## dlcs

How much would you guys give for 12 inches.:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone know of someone that builds websites? Looking for someone that knows what they are doing and can get into search engine optimization. Looking for a pretty professional looking website. No half a$$, mediocre looking stuff.


----------



## Cover Guy

SullivanSeptic;1537558 said:


> Anyone know of someone that builds websites? Looking for someone that knows what they are doing and can get into search engine optimization. Looking for a pretty professional looking website. No half a$$, mediocre looking stuff.


Check out this lady awgraphics.net she did mine im very happy and she has done alot more that are better than mine if you whant to check mine out it is poolcoverpros.com
good luck


----------



## chitown sparky

dieselss;1536836 said:


> Yep attic and basement,,but the basement is finished right about those rooms. Know about the vent and gfci. It's just the adding the outlets and where to get pwr and gnd I'm wondering. And cutting a hole out,,,,how big? How do I get the wires to it? Drilling threw all the studs that I can't see etc.... Automotive.....fa geh about it. House stuff scares me !! Lol


If your switch has a single gang ring and you can cut it out to a 2 gang ring you should have a hot and neutral in that box if you can not cut the 2 gang ring in put a gem box next to it not sure the code out there but if it is pipe you can use greenfield if not you can use romex. for the hole you can do everything from attic so just cut the right size hole to fit the can and fan but be careful if it is plaster you will have a hard time cutting a perfect hole also when you get the can make sure you get one that is rated for insulation hope that helps Ron


----------



## snowguys

Well look who it is lol you plowing this winter Ron?


----------



## WilliamOak

SullivanSeptic;1537558 said:


> Anyone know of someone that builds websites? Looking for someone that knows what they are doing and can get into search engine optimization. Looking for a pretty professional looking website. No half a$$, mediocre looking stuff.


Ill text you info tomorrow. I know a great guy does it for a living. Real time results however it doesn't come cheap. He's in the process of doing up a new one for me.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

Memories,,,,http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119050


----------



## plow3232

snowguys;1537612 said:


> Well look who it is lol you plowing this winter Ron?


hey brian I sent you a pm about a year ago and you said you lived in besenville. where in besenville do you live? I also live in b-ville.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

WilliamOak;1537622 said:


> Ill text you info tomorrow. I know a great guy does it for a living. Real time results however it doesn't come cheap. He's in the process of doing up a new one for me.


Cool. I know it isn't cheap. Ive been looking into it for a while now, but I have been getting prices all over the board. Some are stupid high in price


----------



## snowguys

Plow3232 pm sent


----------



## dieselss

thanks for the advice Ron


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1537625 said:


> Memories,,,,http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=119050


Thats was a fun three days.


----------



## snowguys

Olddog couldn't wash the truck before Sending western the pic lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What pic ?

Hell I've only washed this truck 3 times since march


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Sullivan Septic - I use my buddy Tim for my site - very reasonable and very professional looking (www.northwestsnowremoval.com) His contact is [email protected]. Tell him Maggie from Northwest referred you. He can also hook you up with search optimization.


----------



## snowguys

The one western posted on fb


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, it was dirty as hell. I had just driven in from NY the night before. That Pic was taken in Westerns yard. They took a coulpe of myself and the SS for their FB, I guess I was to ugly for thie site.

My buddy Jeff put that one up, I'm not the one for FB, never felt the need to have one.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

God bless the families in Conn. I couldn't even imagine what those parents and kids are going through. What a sick S.O.B.


----------



## dieselss

27 pple. Omg. That's sad


----------



## metallihockey88

dieselss;1537910 said:


> 27 pple. Omg. That's sad


What happened?


----------



## clncut

Wtf is wrong with people!


----------



## clncut

18 children.....so sad


----------



## dieselss

Shooting at an elementary school in conn


----------



## metallihockey88

Omg just looked it up. That is as low as it gets. Wgat in the world could ever make someone do something like that. Thoughts and prayers out for all the poor parents and children involved


----------



## buildinon

May they rest in peace and God be with the families :*(


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Absolutely unreal still in shock made me hug my kids a little tighter today and be a little more thankful for them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

May he burn in Hell!!!!!! sick SOB

in other news


----------



## chitown sparky

snowguys;1537612 said:


> Well look who it is lol you plowing this winter Ron?


yes I am IF IT EVER SNOWS!!!!!!!! How have you been


----------



## chitown sparky

dieselss;1537725 said:


> thanks for the advice Ron


no problem


----------



## snowguys

chitown sparky;1538073 said:


> no problem


I'm doing good just waiting for snow also maybe next Thursday it sounds like who you working for this year


----------



## chitown sparky

I know just got home and my wife told me about it How the hell did he get in the school I thought you can't get in unless you ring the office I know thats how it is at my sons high school they shouldn't have shot him they should of got him alive and let him fell the terroe those kids felt WHAT A F**KEN WORLD WE LIVE IN. Your kids are not even safe in school


----------



## chitown sparky

snowguys;1538082 said:


> I'm doing good just waiting for snow also maybe next Thursday it sounds like who you working for this year


Same guy as last year


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok have been busy all day but have herd the terrible news . My wife and I were talking I say one thing and she says no. Those kids did he kill 20+ or I though just 3 and the rest are all in critical wounded . No matter what it is truly a sad situation and may GOD BLESS ALL IF THEM . You just don't not how precious life is until ya here this . May we all give our kids a big hug and kiss and ask the big guy above keep a watchful. Eye out for all .


----------



## R&R Yard Design

May he rot in hell forever


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WHOOOOAAAAHHHHHH HERE LITTLE SNOW FLAKE 

NEW PLOW OUT CALLED BOSTERN ??


----------



## dieselss

It's sooi cute Dennis. Some day it'll grow up to be a real plow. Bahaha


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok how the hell can i post pics from a droid on the site


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1538181 said:


> Ok how the hell can i post pics from a droid on the site


Not possible


----------



## dieselss

Go to menu,,,then click desktop and go from there


----------



## dieselss

Nope sorry Russ..unless you have a url to your photos


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next wed looks to be are best chance yet. North has better snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1538181 said:


> Ok how the hell can i post pics from a droid on the site


Send them to me if u can't figure it out


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ok guys i got it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Post number 2000 for me. Figured I would have it happen here.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

1 is my sd with a boss 8.2 with wings from last year

2 is mine and dirishman 7.5 uni with boss wing's

3 different angle

4 back of the uni with the boss wings mounted

Now we went with the boss wing's as the westerns just plan suck and the mounting would be a pain. These went super easy also the prowings had to have a lot of fab with the poly skin. 
Any questions or want more pics let me know


----------



## erkoehler

Looking good!


----------



## dieselss

Sure,,,how u score with women??


----------



## dieselss

What other pics you got Russ??


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1538213 said:


> Next wed looks to be are best chance yet. North has better snow


What do you think for the northwest part of the state. Actually NOAA is talkign about this and so is the local guys here. Fingers crossed!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I got a pic of Sully"s plow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1538260 said:


> What other pics you got Russ??


well here he is


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1538262 said:


> What do you think for the northwest part of the state. Actually NOAA is talkign about this and so is the local guys here. Fingers crossed!





























DIRISHMAN;1538272 said:


> well here he is


Sick SOB.....you and your hybird plow.......LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1538273 said:


> View attachment 119368
> 
> 
> View attachment 119369
> 
> 
> View attachment 119370
> 
> 
> Sick SOB.....you and your hybird plow.......LOL


thats ok


----------



## 1olddogtwo

our boys in INDY could have serveal days of lake starting the 22nd


----------



## 1olddogtwo

good night all


----------



## dieselss

Night sarge


----------



## erkoehler

Night!

I have to work tomorrow, boat shop is busy!


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1538273 said:


> View attachment 119368
> 
> 
> View attachment 119369
> 
> 
> View attachment 119370
> 
> 
> Sick SOB.....you and your hybird plow.......LOL


I'll take it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NIGHT ALL HOPE TOMORROW IS AS RON WOULD SAY.......A GOODER DAYThumbs Up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

There some more.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1538283 said:


> our boys in INDY could have serveal days of lake starting the 22nd
> 
> View attachment 119375


need those winds to turn a little more northerly for my liking!


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone plow with front tinted windows????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Front. As in driver and passenger side windows? Yes, i do.


----------



## dieselss

Yes. Pass and drivers side. Back also. And the strip across the front window


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1538329 said:


> Front. As in driver and passenger side windows? Yes, i do.


Yes, is having heavy tint in the front hard to plow with?? Like being able to see things on the ground.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not really. But i plow with my drivers window all the way down. Half the time both windows are down. But its not an issue even when they are up.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1538342 said:


> Not really. But i plow with my drivers window all the way down. Half the time both windows are down. But its not an issue even when they are up.


Do you know what % you have for the front windows?

As of right now I only have tint on the back and rear windows, I have to find out whats the darkest % you can go in the front windows.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not too sure. They are pretty dark. Just a bit lighter that stock rear windows. I wont have a truck without tints anymore.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1538354 said:


> Not too sure. They are pretty dark. Just a bit lighter that stock rear windows. I wont have a truck without tints anymore.


Ok, i gotcha. I hate having no tint in my front windows!!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1538213 said:


> Next wed looks to be are best chance yet. North has better snow


Wats the %age of this getting us?? Gotta tear the down trucks turbo here real soon, n could b down for a few days.. 
Will it amount to even inch or 2? 
Wats the future hold for us after the 22nd?


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1538326 said:


> Does anyone plow with front tinted windows????


 I actually have all windows tinted, including windshield ( own a tint biz) Truthfully.. I have had no problems with it ever! I honestly (in my now 5 yrs) have never plowed in anything not completely tinted, but I couldn't imagine the amount of sun and glare would *** with me at that point!?


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1538352 said:


> Do you know what % you have for the front windows?
> 
> As of right now I only have tint on the back and rear windows, I have to find out whats the darkest % you can go in the front windows.


The darkest legal.. or the darkest shade to match the rears..??

Legal....50% since (the vehicle rears are factory tinted and darker than 35%)
Match the rears.....20% Ford factory (privacy glass) is roughly around 18%-20%. So ur average 20% window film will match 2 a T with the factory rears.

Sorry, U may already kno.. I have that exact question at least twice a day, so its kind reflex now


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Elite you say you own a tint place . Where at and about how much to do my 250 ? Pm me the details if ya can please


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Pat look what ya Missin


----------



## metallihockey88

Got to spend my beautiful saturday morning rodding a sewer in the rain at woodstock harley davidson. Get it open and cant find my boss so go inside and the ******* is sittin on a bike talking about financing with the owner. Glad he came to give me a hand lol. That place is huge. Im not a big bike guy but even i was blown away at what they had


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1538322 said:


> need those winds to turn a little more northerly for my liking!


STRONG COLD AIR ADVECTION AND CYCLONIC FLOW EXPECTED IN WAKE OF
DEPARTING SURFACE LOW THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY. POTENTIAL EXISTS
FOR SIGNIFICANT DEFORMATION SNOWFALL AND HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW
WITH LATEST MODEL SUITE SHOWING VERY COLD AIR BEING PULLED SOUTH OUT
OF CANADA AND DEEP RESIDUAL MOISTURE. IN ADDITION...SYSTEM BECOMES
STACKED AND ONLY SLOWLY DRIFTS EAST WITH TIME...MAINTAINING
IMPRESSIVE CYCLONIC FLOW OVER LONG AXIS OF LAKE MICHIGAN.
AGAIN...THE GOOD AGREEMENT OF MODELS WARRANTS INCREASING POPS TO
HIGH CHANCE IN THE DAY 6 AND 7 TIME FRAME. HOWEVER...EXPERIENCE DOES
SHOW THAT MODELS CAN CHANGE DRASTICALLY IN THE 96 TO 168 TIME
PERIODS SO MUST REMAIN CAUTIOUSLY CONSERVATIVE WHILE STILL
ATTEMPTING TO PORTRAY THE POTENTIAL SIGNIFICANT IMPACTS THIS STORM
WILL BRING TO THE REGION PRIOR TO HOLIDAY TRAVEL. EVERYONE SHOULD
CERTAINLY MONITOR FORECASTS IN COMING DAYS FOR THE ENTIRE MIDWEST IF
TRAVEL IS PLANNED NEXT WEEK.



metallihockey88;1538458 said:


> Got to spend my beautiful saturday morning rodding a sewer in the rain at woodstock harley davidson. Get it open and cant find my boss so go inside and the ******* is sittin on a bike talking about financing with the owner. Glad he came to give me a hand lol. That place is huge. Im not a big bike guy but even i was blown away at what they had


I'll be home all day


----------



## erkoehler

Another December rain storm today, awesome!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1538469 said:


> Another December rain storm today, awesome!


Well I guess it helps wash the dirt and dust off the trucks and boats ???


----------



## dieselss

metallihockey88;1538458 said:


> Got to spend my beautiful saturday morning rodding a sewer in the rain at woodstock harley davidson. Get it open and cant find my boss so go inside and the ******* is sittin on a bike talking about financing with the owner. Glad he came to give me a hand lol. That place is huge. Im not a big bike guy but even i was blown away at what they had


hey metel,,,,see if they have a trophy out there,,,,might have my name on it. was in a contest there a few months ago and won, just wondering if they got it done yet


----------



## metallihockey88

dieselss;1538503 said:


> hey metel,,,,see if they have a trophy out there,,,,might have my name on it. was in a contest there a few months ago and won, just wondering if they got it done yet


Sorry left a lil while ago. Ill look next time. What was the contest ya won? Just picked up the account so hopefully we get some calls in the summer so i can take a bike for a spin when im done


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I gota feeling today is going to be an exhausting day..... Hehe


----------



## dieselss

it was for a m/c skills contest. got 1st in the expert class


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1538518 said:


> I gota feeling today is going to be an exhausting day..... Hehe


Hope not from me. Think we can knock that delete out in about an hour


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1538523 said:


> it was for a m/c skills contest. got 1st in the expert class


Was in playing cowgirl ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1538525 said:


> Hope not from me. Think we can knock that delete out in about an hour


With my skills and your plumping knowledge we can install any pipe in an hour


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1538465 said:


> STRONG COLD AIR ADVECTION AND CYCLONIC FLOW EXPECTED IN WAKE OF
> DEPARTING SURFACE LOW THURSDAY NIGHT AND FRIDAY. POTENTIAL EXISTS
> FOR SIGNIFICANT DEFORMATION SNOWFALL AND HEAVY LAKE EFFECT SNOW
> WITH LATEST MODEL SUITE SHOWING VERY COLD AIR BEING PULLED SOUTH OUT
> OF CANADA AND DEEP RESIDUAL MOISTURE. IN ADDITION...SYSTEM BECOMES
> STACKED AND ONLY SLOWLY DRIFTS EAST WITH TIME...MAINTAINING
> IMPRESSIVE CYCLONIC FLOW OVER LONG AXIS OF LAKE MICHIGAN.
> AGAIN...THE GOOD AGREEMENT OF MODELS WARRANTS INCREASING POPS TO
> HIGH CHANCE IN THE DAY 6 AND 7 TIME FRAME. HOWEVER...EXPERIENCE DOES
> SHOW THAT MODELS CAN CHANGE DRASTICALLY IN THE 96 TO 168 TIME
> PERIODS SO MUST REMAIN CAUTIOUSLY CONSERVATIVE WHILE STILL
> ATTEMPTING TO PORTRAY THE POTENTIAL SIGNIFICANT IMPACTS THIS STORM
> WILL BRING TO THE REGION PRIOR TO HOLIDAY TRAVEL. EVERYONE SHOULD
> CERTAINLY MONITOR FORECASTS IN COMING DAYS FOR THE ENTIRE MIDWEST IF
> TRAVEL IS PLANNED NEXT WEEK.
> 
> I'll be home all day


I guess I'll wait 6-7 days then. Still need a more northerly wind. NW winds allow the snow to just brush my area. I need to move over one county!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's a chance at least. Trying to stay pos


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1538548 said:


> It's a chance at least. Trying to stay pos


Me too. Thx for the updates!!!


----------



## clncut

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...al_place1=&product1=Hazardous+Weather+Outlook


----------



## 1olddogtwo

come south baby....









go over INDY


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1538566 said:


> come south baby....
> 
> View attachment 119400
> 
> 
> go over INDY


That "most likely track" would keep us in the rain I believe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

backside snow and ur LES


----------



## 1olddogtwo

By wednesday afternoon...low pressure will be developing over the
southern plains as an upper level trough digs across the mid
section of the country. While specifics and timing still vary...
Ecmwf and gfs are in fair agreement from this distance with a
deepening storm moving northeast across or near northern il by
thursday afternoon and to near detroit friday morning. Exact
track will obviously have major impacts on the specifics but given
the current trends...looks like thursday may end up being fairly
mild and wet until the low passes and precip transitions to snow.
Of course a shift of just 50 or 100 miles will completely change
the forecast. Thus confidence is medium regarding the storm... But
low regarding precip type and timing. One additional item of note
is how strong the wind field could end up being with this storm
and if...or where...any snow does fall...winter will certainly
arrive/return in full force. Currently forecast soundings support
gusts 35-40 knots at the surface which would cause problems
regardless of precip type. Cms


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, we need it to track a little farther south. It is so far away and I'm already planning for a rain event. Sorry, just depressed for the lack of winter so far and these storms go farther north most of the time.


----------



## dlcs

Check this out. http://theweathercentre.blogspot.com/2012/12/december-20-22-potential-blizzard-event.html


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1537450 said:


> Looking to GIVE Away the following
> 
> Western mount for 05 thru 07 SD


Pat, great meeting you today, and thank you very much!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sawboy;1538592 said:


> Pat, great meeting you today, and thank you very much!


Great meeting him? Pat must have sent somebody in his place if you think it was great meeting him!


----------



## buildinon

We aren't getting anymore snow this year I am convinced  In the last two days I have signed 11 new accts that I didn't even have to work for. 6 yesterday from one company and 5 more today through them. All commercial per push 2'" trigger, with salt on the lots and calcium on the sidewalks.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

what company?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1538592 said:


> Pat, great meeting you today, and thank you very much!


No problem, i hope you can put it good use soon



Pushin 2 Please;1538601 said:


> Great meeting him? Pat must have sent somebody in his place if you think it was great meeting him!


hahahaha, why is my driveway muddy


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1538672 said:


> No problem, i hope you can put it good use soon
> 
> hahahaha, why is my driveway muddy


Damn i stopped by pats place today and seem to be missing some mud and my dpf filter. Must have fallen off. Let me know if ya find it cause the epa insists i need it lol

Thanks again pat. Your the man. Not everything says about you is true


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nope, I haven't seen it all day......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well it was a nice break from the weather this afternoon,....well I'll give my thoughts on thrusday later once a few more model runs come in......right now it looks.....well im not going to hype anything just yet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1538682 said:


> well it was a nice break from the weather this afternoon,....well I'll give my thoughts on thrusday later once a few more model runs come in......right now it looks.....well im not going to hype anything just yet.


Maybe even a dusting Monday night. Would be nice to get out on a small run before Thursday nights possible "storm"!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I wouldn't be surprise to hear the term "blizzard like conditions" some where around here. It's going to be a powerful event for some.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

With the winds that are forecast, a 2 inch snow will create "blizzard like" conditions.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thats y got a v to bust thru 6" drifts


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1538735 said:


> Thats y got a v to bust thru 6" drifts[/QUOTE\]


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1538735 said:


> Thats y got a v to bust thru 6" drifts


And 6in concrete parking stops lol. Shoulda taken a picture with it cause thats the last time im gonna see it lookin like that


----------



## erkoehler

2 boats sold today......crazy day at the boat store especially for December!

www.LauderdaleLakesMarina.com


----------



## clncut

Forget the "B" word. Just give my the two inches I need to work!!! Wind may end up blowing everything off of where I need it to be.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree. Hope we get more than a salt run. Than again, a salt run is more than we got so far!


----------



## snowguys

Hey pushin you thinking a salt run for Monday ? I haven't seen anything posted on any weather sites yet


----------



## snowguys

Anyone hear from Tim (tls22)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowguys;1538820 said:


> Hey pushin you thinking a salt run for Monday ? I haven't seen anything posted on any weather sites yet


Small chance. I am hopeful though!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowguys;1538823 said:


> Anyone hear from Tim (tls22)


Not since last season. I know that Eric has talked to him and Pat might have when he was out on the east coast.


----------



## snowguys

Yea wish he would stop in from time to time I know he had a falling out with a few guys in here but I think we for rid of the bad apples


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He's around, I'm sure he'll popin when things look gooder. We did exchange some texts, he made thru Sandy ok


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Remember that time it used to snow in the winter??????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. I used to walk thru the snow, up hill both ways to and from school


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1538855 said:


> Yeah. I used to walk thru the snow, up hill both ways to and from school


Poor kid. I took the bus.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, the short bus!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1538862 said:


> Yeah, the short bus!


yea? And????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Suckers, I stayed home and shoveled for $$$$


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good night all......


----------



## erkoehler

snowguys;1538823 said:


> Anyone hear from Tim (tls22)


Yes, he's doing well. I think he said he was working for the FD now.


----------



## ULM2013

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=mkx&storyid=90352&source=0


----------



## snowguys

Thanks Eric and pat


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well ramsy on ch 9 is coming on and has all ready stated a measure able snow fall is coming for the week ???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok ramsy on ch 9 just said that snow starting weds with a mix going into Thursday turning into all snow and some models now showing a possibility of SEVERAL INCHES. ???????


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Inches of crap not going to happen


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Don't know showing major drop in temps by Thursday


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1538917 said:


> Good night all......


Looks like rain


----------



## buildinon

Mdwstsnow512;1538623 said:


> what company?


Now you know I will never give away trade info Thumbs Up but it is a property management firm from another state that has properties here that they over see for other contracts that they have. They do a lot of building and grounds maintenance and in the last few years have expanded into snow work, and I am now only 1 out of 2 contractors they have here in Chicagoland. One of my really close friends who introduced me to them is their other contractor. Compared to him I am small potatoes, but we all gotta start some where


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1539005 said:


> Ok ramsy on ch 9 just said that snow starting weds with a mix going into Thursday turning into all snow and some models now showing a possibility of SEVERAL INCHES. ???????


Ramsy? He is a waste of space. I think you'd be gooder guesser than Ramsey...... Than again?


----------



## SnowMatt13

This mid to late week event is sure getting some hype already. NWS already has heavy snow in the forecast just over the border for Thursday. Heck, let's just have some snow. Looks like a healthy system though, no cut off lows to screw it up. Models seem to agree pretty early out.
Time will tell...............


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well it's looking better for the stateline


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, well north will see the big accumulation, as of now. I hope us southersiders get to play a little? Time will tell!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1539189 said:


> Yes, well north will see the big accumulation, as of now. I hope us southersiders get to play a little? Time will tell!


What's big????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1539225 said:


> What's big????


This year, anything that covers the ground!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1539225 said:


> What's big????


A super salt run would be huge right now. Actually, some spotsalting would even be good.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1539174 said:


> Well it's looking better for the stateline


....and the northwest part of the state but as we all know its going to change a 100 times before Thursday.


----------



## dlcs

SullivanSeptic;1539238 said:


> A super salt run would be huge right now. Actually, some spotsalting would even be good.


Yes, anything would be good right now.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1539235 said:


> This year, anything that covers the ground!


I'd be estatic with a inch, one full plow on all acounts....Hell ya lol


----------



## clncut

Weather channel is starting to talk about a major storm. They showed a bunch of graphs and all but one looked decent for you northsiders. We look wet over here in NW Indy. Hopefully that cold air will catch up on the wrap around moisture.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

100 hrs out, anything can happen, I'm moving on to the x-mas event already


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1539245 said:


> Weather channel is starting to talk about a major storm. They showed a bunch of graphs and all but one looked decent for you northsiders. We look wet over here in NW Indy. Hopefully that cold air will catch up on the wrap around moisture.


Did they name it already? Hehe


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1539239 said:


> ....and the northwest part of the state but as we all know its going to change a 100 times before Thursday.


Yes, we all know it will change many times. I'm still saying it will go far north.


----------



## GMC99

Lets face it at this point the ground is so warm no matter what we get its not going to stick anyways. Deja vu from last year!


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1539251 said:


> Yes, we all know it will change many times. I'm still saying it will go far north.


If I was a gambling man, I'd say this storm will end up on the east coast and miss the entire midwest. Nothing surprises me, its just so far out.


----------



## dlcs

GMC99;1539255 said:


> Lets face it at this point the ground is so warm no matter what we get its not going to stick anyways. Deja vu from last year!


 It will stick. Windchills are suppose to be near 0 during and after the storm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1539255 said:


> Lets face it at this point the ground is so warm no matter what we get its not going to stick anyways. Deja vu from last year!


I had three events in NY with temps in the 40 & 50's and it stuck one event left 4 to 6 and another left 2


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No doubt at all it will stick.

It is a long time out. By Tuesday or Wednesday we all will have a gooder idea on its course.

Pat, I to saw that system for Christmas. Let it come. My wife on the other hand hates snow on Christmas. If it snows, I'm not around. That doesn't go over to good with her!


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1539248 said:


> 100 hrs out, anything can happen, I'm moving on to the x-mas event already


Christmas event? Now that would be a nice Christmas present.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1539142 said:


> Ramsy? He is a waste of space. I think you'd be gooder guesser than Ramsey...... Than again?


Well understandably , but I had no choice to watch him be Tommy Boy was off so ya maybe a GOODER ???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1539291 said:


> Well understandably , but I had no choice to watch him be Tommy Boy was off so ya maybe a GOODER ???


That's why I don't watch the guesser's on the weekends. They are all just guesser's! I'll listen to dlcs or Pat before one of those jokers. Watching the news is to sad now anyway. All that coverage of the Conn. stuff will choke up any parent. Or human.


----------



## dieselss

Christmas event,,,what plowing the wraping paper? Or playing with the snow machine Santa brought ?


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1539304 said:


> Watching the news is to sad now anyway. All that coverage of the Conn. stuff will choke up any parent. Or human.


I can't watch the news. I had to try an explain this to my 7 year old as the kids at school are going to be talkign about it on Monday. I can't imagine how and what those parents are going through.


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1539250 said:


> Did they name it already? Hehe


they name all snowstorms for us after women

their names all start with MISS


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

at this rate... it's not going to snow until February 2013


----------



## 1olddogtwo

G
o

b
e
a
r
s


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

A must win.


----------



## ULM2013

I hope they prove me wronge


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well unlike the naysayers, I'm feeling good about this, really good......

Go packers, I mean DaBears


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I hope your feeling good about the storm system. Cause "Da Bears" are done.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Bears were done a long time ago, this is just confirming it.


----------



## kevlars

SnowMatt13;1539417 said:


> Bears were done a long time ago, this is just confirming it.


I agree. But, don't worry, you can always root for the Vikings. I am right now, and loving it!! Sorry, I've been a fan forever.

Kevlara


----------



## ULM2013

Thats because AP will be a legend


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1539417 said:


> Bears were done a long time ago, this is just confirming it.


Oh, I agree. When they were 7-1 I was the one saying wait till they play a good team. They were over rated to say the least. We need a new "O" line and coaching staff.


----------



## 01PStroke

I want Orton back.


----------



## kevlars

ulm2013;1539421 said:


> thats because ap will be a legend


ap 4 mvp!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, I can't remember when I seen a 53 yard penalty


----------



## ULM2013

Tillman is unbelievable


----------



## ULM2013

Mike tice sucks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

3 try's.....


----------



## Midwest Pond

skilling is starting to post pics.... 4-8 range?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We shall see


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1539425 said:


> I want Orton back.


Ouch.... 


kevlars;1539426 said:


> ap 4 mvp!!


He is in the top 3 for sure!


ULM2013;1539431 said:


> Mike tice sucks!


True!


Midwest Pond;1539435 said:


> skilling is starting to post pics.... 4-8 range?


A little early for that. My opinion.


R&R Yard Design;1539439 said:


> We shall see


I will see you this week? I should be out in the Oak Forest/ Midlothian area Wednesday.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sounds gooder ronnie


----------



## DIRISHMAN

midwest pond;1539336 said:


> they name all snowstorms for us after women
> 
> their names all start with miss


yesmiss -fortune


----------



## mikeplowman

buildinon;1538617 said:


> We aren't getting anymore snow this year I am convinced  In the last two days I have signed 11 new accts that I didn't even have to work for. 6 yesterday from one company and 5 more today through them. All commercial per push 2'" trigger, with salt on the lots and calcium on the sidewalks.


hey buildinon
if you need some help let me know. 
i am right around the corner from you (lake cook & rte 83 in wheeling)


----------



## buildinon

Well if Pat is saying so next week I ma retract my statement as I am supposed to be leaving on vacation from December 21st until December 30th for Omaha to spend time with the family out there and take of the Omaha shop while I am there. Want to try and expand with the same company I just got hooked up with up out there as well, and a few others that I have been talking to that still don't have contractors signed for this season yet. So we just may get snow after all, but I do keep an open ended plane ticket in reserve for when I travel just in case it does snow so I can be back here in just a matter of a few hours.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thursday is a for sure on snow, up north. it's trending south as I was thinking and I hope it stays the course. The x-mas " event" is waaaaayyyy out there. I wouldn't ever plan on winning the lottery with my half ass weather skills. As far as any throwing numbers out at this point is doing just that, throwing

Can could imagine 12 plus somewhere, it could be Wisconsin are more likely across the lake depending on the track. LES could be interesting


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1539519 said:


> Thursday is a for sure on snow, up north. it's trending south as I was thinking and I hope it stays the course. The x-mas " event" is waaaaayyyy out there. I wouldn't ever plan on winning the lottery with my half ass weather skills. As far as any throwing numbers out at this point is doing just that, throwing
> 
> Can could imagine 12 plus somewhere, it could be Wisconsin are more likely across the lake depending on the track. LES could be interesting


NOAA is saying 4-8+ for my area but it is shifting south a bit which is still good. NOAA is also saying Christmas event looks to be rain.  Like Pat says long way out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1539525 said:


> NOAA is saying 4-8+ for my area but it is shifting south a bit which is still good. NOAA is also saying Christmas event looks to be rain.  Like Pat says long way out.


You can keep the 4-8. I want 1-3. Temps are gonna go up before Christmas. Let's hope for this one first. Our luck it will miss us all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Skilling Fcst Chi temps: +2-deg abv nrml nxt 5 days; 8-deg blo nrml Days 6-10; 5-degs blo nrml Days 11-15. Euro model suggesting snow for x-mas


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I saw that too. I also saw that NOAA said temps look to rebound after next weekend. I like what you posted from Skilling a lot gooder!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

By the way Pat, you need to change your list of trucks/ plows to include your sweet a$$ stainless Vee!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It should be listed under pic


----------



## erkoehler

4-8 this week would be great, that's at least two full pushes depending on timing.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Think I'm gonna give up snow plowing and become a moonshiner. Watched a couple of episodes on tv and I think I got this.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Need a partner?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

ive been watching the models, the current track of the low is good for us here at this point. If the low would track a little further to the south east and slow down a little, which is a possibility, it would be awesome for us. If it tracks a little more north west it will suck for us, no snow. Im gonna say that we should deff expect a snow event wed-fri period. 

I am no expert though, these are my observations.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1539519 said:


> Thursday is a for sure on snow, up north. it's trending south as I was thinking and I hope it stays the course. The x-mas " event" is waaaaayyyy out there. I wouldn't ever plan on winning the lottery with my half ass weather skills. As far as any throwing numbers out at this point is doing just that, throwing
> 
> Can could imagine 12 plus somewhere, it could be Wisconsin are more likely across the lake depending on the track. LES could be interesting


Hoping for 2-4. Will be watching the LES machine closely....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1539593 said:


> Need a partner?


Heck yea buddy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nice, I'll drive your truck as the get away driver


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ha we can play the old shell game with the trucks. Which black truck has the goods.


----------



## Snow2Go

Saying 40 degrees and rain on weather underground


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

I'm thinking 3-5 would be the number on Thurs and Friday.
Also if anyone is looking for bagged rock salt or Bags of Mag chloride PM me please.
I just don't have the room and would sell these at a discounted price.


----------



## MR. Elite

Hambrick & Co.;1539589 said:


> Think I'm gonna give up snow plowing and become a moonshiner. Watched a couple of episodes on tv and I think I got this.


Thats 2 funny... Thats exactly wat i said last year!! Well, all was well actually pulled it off a lil! Made a very small sized still in the stove with a pressure cooker and had the thump keg and the worm!!! I fermented the mash (worst smelling bucket o **** ever in my kitchen!) and actually made a lil!!! I wasn't half bad... beside the burn part. But the problem was when the pressure cookers top blew off!!! VERY BAD! Now not only a massive stinky ass mess to clean, but dangerous as all hell!! What I built was very small scale, I couldn't in my wildest dream imagine being ANYWHERE near a still if it explodes... N from wat i understand, it tends to happen much more than I would expect. 
So all in all... I can come out really well... but it also can b VERY sketchy!! 
I still have some of wat made!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snow Management;1539687 said:


> I'm thinking 3-5 would be the number on Thurs and Friday.
> Also if anyone is looking for bagged rock salt or Bags of Mag chloride PM me please.
> I just don't have the room and would sell these at a discounted price.


I'm looking for a pallet of bagged salt. What u got, how much, and where at?


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

SullivanSeptic;1539706 said:


> I'm looking for a pallet of bagged salt. What u got, how much, and where at?


PM sent...........................................


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

From DTN for Thurs

As of now, it appears that 2-3 inches will be possible with heavier snows along the Wisconsin/Illinois border and in northwestern Illinois. A more northern shift would result in less snow and more rain. Snowfall amounts could trend a couple inches higher if the system tracks farther south and east. However confidence is on the lower side due to the range of model solutions at this point.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snow Management;1539711 said:


> PM sent...........................................


Haven't gotten any pm yet.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I was watching moonshiners and it seemed a lot easier than you explained.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

SullivanSeptic;1539722 said:


> Haven't gotten any pm yet.


located in mchenry $150


----------



## MR. Elite

yep yep, the last season of that show gave me the idea... I would assume its a lot easier with the right equipment, and prior knowlage coin it?? It wasn't very hard, its jus I guess I didn't have the right pot to use n the lid let go! I still 2 this day tell my girl I wanna build a large still and try it again the proper way lol
Im sure there money in it up in this region!?


----------



## snowguys

Ryan what you using bagged salt on if you don't mind me asking


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sun, December 16, 2012 1:53:28 PMWhere is Winter?...Oregon Blizzard right now...Chicago Snow Returns (records)...East Coast Pattern
From: Live Weather Blogs <[email protected]>Add to Contacts 
To: [email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

✉ Live Weather Blogs

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Good Afternoon All...

I know many of you want to get in the holiday spirit with a nice dose of snow and some will be getting it soon others may have to wait a bit longer. Check out our "where is winter" blogs showing the future storms & signals.

Oregon is getting a wild winter wonderland blizzard check out the live cams & forecasts.

Chicago sets a new snow record (lack of) and looks ahead to it's first snow of the season.

Who on the East Coast has the best shot of snow before Christmas?...take a look.

Pay as it snows forecast program. Email [email protected] for more details

Happy Holidays to all

Meteorologist Rob Guarino
StormSurgeLLC

www.liveweatherblogs.com
www.nynjpaweather.com
www.geoea.org

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

. 
This email was sent to Dennis Mac ([email protected]).
If you do not wish to receive these emails from Live Weather Blogs, you can unsubscribe here. 
Copyright of Live Weather Blogs


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snow Management;1539727 said:


> located in mchenry $150


How old are bags? Are they fresh or a little hard from sitting?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowguys;1539733 said:


> Ryan what you using bagged salt on if you don't mind me asking


Just need a few bags for some misc salting. Really dont need it, but it helps to have some bagged at shop. One of my guys can grab some in a pinch


----------



## Cover Guy

Here you go


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cover Guy;1539741 said:


> Here you go


It wasn only a matter of time before that showed up.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1539738 said:


> Just need a few bags for some misc salting. Really dont need it, but it helps to have some bagged at shop. One of my guys can grab some in a pinch


Might be able to get you a pallet if you want it. Im in mchenry all the time and gotta get back up to pats sometime in the next week or so to get him back his headlights. Could meet ya there with the salt im sure


----------



## Cover Guy

Well it's all over the FB weather pages so I thought I would share


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1539743 said:


> Might be able to get you a pallet if you want it. Im in mchenry all the time and gotta get back up to pats sometime in the next week or so to get him back his headlights. Could meet ya there with the salt im sure


Don't think that would work. Your truck is a Ford and its a whole pallet of bagged. I think you might need to make three trips.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cover Guy;1539744 said:


> Well it's all over the FB weather pages so I thought I would share


I seen that earlier today and I sent it out to a few here on PS. The truth is its still to early to call. Each of the local weather office around here are saying the same.

Do I want that to be true, hell ya. This time tomorrow we should have a solid track after its sampled.

Everyone seems to do FB, sounds like I'm missing out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1539751 said:


> Don't think that would work. Your truck is a Ford and its a whole pallet of bagged. I think you might need to make three trips.


Oh snap, you just didn't go there did you...?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Lol. Sorry, I had too. Guess i hit a few nerves. Bahahaha


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pat you are missing out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1539760 said:


> Pat you are missing out.


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10200225108015499&set=o.143662718977874&type=1&theater

As close as I want to be


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I saw that on the old facebook.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1539751 said:


> Don't think that would work. Your truck is a Ford and its a whole pallet of bagged. I think you might need to make three trips.


Haha rather make 3 trips in my ford then be seen making any trips in a chevy


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1539742 said:


> It wasn only a matter of time before that showed up.


yeah, he beat me to it. I saw that ealier on facebook, quite a few weather sites on Facebook are already talkign about this storm. Hope it all pans out. Can't wait to see John Dee's forcast tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1539770 said:


> Haha rather make 3 trips in my ford then be seen making any trips in a chevy


Yea that's right sully, stick that in your pipe!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

John dee in the AM should be interesting.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1539772 said:


> yeah, he beat me to it. I saw that ealier on facebook, quite a few weather sites on Facebook are already talkign about this storm. Hope it all pans out. Can't wait to see John Dee's forcast tomorrow.


I can't waited either, hopefully he's got a full blown blizzard, or atleast two/ three inches on the south side


----------



## clncut

Cover Guy;1539741 said:


> Here you go


Ground hog day blizzard....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1539792 said:


> Ground hog day blizzard....


Oh baby oh yea...... Hell it really hasnt snow since then

What was out largest snowfall last year ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We got 10.1" in Mokena last year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1539800 said:


> We got 10.1" in Mokena last year


Did your wife measure that?


----------



## dlcs

we had a couple 8" snows last winter. But it was a race to plow them before they melted away.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea only if i was over that day. Lol. 

Will see about 2-3 out of this if the rain dont melt it to much


----------



## dlcs

R&R Yard Design;1539807 said:


> Yea only if i was over that day. Lol.
> 
> Will see about 2-3 out of this if the rain dont melt it to much


Ouch:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1539805 said:


> we had a couple 8" snows last winter. But it was a race to plow them before they melted away.


I remember three events in my truck, and one using eqm. I thought one was descent size..... It sucked so bad and can't remember


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Actually Mokena had 10.1 and then just over 9". Mokena was one of the highest totals in state on that storm. I know because a bunch of customers didn't belive me until i showed them the noaa snow totals


----------



## Bird21

I am outta practice on this whole snow plowing thing.

I suspect John Dee will go conservative s he admittedly blew the last two storms.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea mokena had 9.3 and tinley had 4.7 i think. It was a crazy storm


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1539772 said:


> yeah, he beat me to it. I saw that ealier on facebook, quite a few weather sites on Facebook are already talkign about this storm. Hope it all pans out. Can't wait to see John Dee's forcast tomorrow.


MY INTERPRATATION ON DEE's WEATHER


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well here is a few


----------



## snowguys

Do any of you guys follow weather blog sites I know a guy posted one on here last year and I forgot the link just seeing if anyone has a good site


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pats back yard :laughing:


----------



## turb0diesel

went hunting today


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WELL IT'S JUST ONE GAME :laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

John D's forecast........... rain and 75deg's Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Whoooooaaaaa


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1539849 said:


> John D's forecast........... rain and 75deg's Thumbs Up


JOHN DEE


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone here ever watch trailer park boys?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MY INTERPRATATION ON DEE's WEATHER


----------



## 01PStroke

WilliamOak;1539854 said:


> Anyone here ever watch trailer park boys?


Yeah ******* hilarious


----------



## WilliamOak

01PStroke;1539861 said:


> Yeah ******* hilarious


I saw them live at the Chicago theatre last night for their Christmas special "go **** yourself Santa" holy ******* **** I've never laughed so hard.


----------



## ULM2013

Hey collin call me when you got a chance


----------



## buildinon

I don't care as much what the North Subs get for snow as only about 2% of my accts are up here b my house, I care about Downtown Chicago where and the city area itself where the other 98% of my work is for the snow totals for this storm...with that said I hope the storm tracks a little south 

I do recall last year as well you guys in New Lenox / Mokena getting more snow than everyone else on at least that one event as well.


----------



## clncut

http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...al_place1=&product1=Special+Weather+Statement


----------



## clncut

Need the track to move a little further south....... Come on 2"


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, looks real good for the boys to the northwest (Iowa border).


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Issued by The National Weather Service
Lincoln, IL
4 am CST, Mon., Dec. 17, 2012

... WINTER STORM TO AFFECT PARTS OF THE MIDWEST ON THURSDAY...

A STRONG STORM SYSTEM IS EXPECTED TO PUSH OUT OF THE SOUTHERN PLAINS LATE WEDNESDAY AND TRACK ACROSS SOUTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS THURSDAY MORNING. AHEAD OF THIS WEATHER SYSTEM... RAIN WILL DEVELOP OVER THE AREA WEDNESDAY NIGHT... WHICH WILL CHANGE OVER TO SNOW BY THURSDAY MORNING WEST OF THE ILLINOIS RIVER... AND OVER THE REMAINDER OF THE AREA BY THURSDAY AFTERNOON. WITH THE CURRENT FORECAST TRACK OF THE LOW FROM NEAR SAINT LOUIS LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT NORTHEAST TO SOUTH BEND BY NOON THURSDAY... THE HEAVIEST SNOW WILL OCCUR TO THE NORTHWEST OF THE LOW... WHICH WOULD PUT THE HIGHER SNOWFALL TOTALS ALONG AND WEST OF THE MISSISSIPPI RIVER BY THURSDAY AFTERNOON.


so what this tells me is that We will not get any thing.....:realmad: but a truck washing.....

I guess my 17 years of experience will stay the same until the 2013-2014 season... yes I'm being negative nelly


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Agreed. I think that forecast covered three states. So as long a a flake drops in one of those three states, they got it right.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok so question does any one use ham radios for communication during storms???

I just bought one for the hell of it and have no one to talk too...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So how was everyone's weekend?

I can still hear Eric giggling everything he hits the gas pedal

DieselSS must of gotten shocked

The bears.......


----------



## erkoehler

Obviously no snow still sucks.

With that said, we had a great weekend of boat sales.

Today my goal is to finish the last of the prep work on the snow equipment.



1olddogtwo;1539995 said:


> So how was everyone's weekend?
> 
> I can still hear Eric giggling everything he hits the gas pedal
> 
> DieselSS must of gotten shocked
> 
> The bears.......


----------



## dieselss

I just laid low and had some.needed r&r. No pun Russ


----------



## ULM2013

John dee has us all for 1-4.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1539995 said:


> So how was everyone's weekend?
> 
> I can still hear Eric giggling everything he hits the gas pedal
> 
> DieselSS must of gotten shocked
> 
> The bears.......


"Da Bears still $uck, Da Bears still $uck, yes they really really $uck, Da Bears still $uck"!


----------



## dlcs

I got a bad feeling about this storm. Looks like more snow over Iowa than Illinois.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ULM2013;1540038 said:


> John dee has us all for 1-4.


He might be on the high side?


----------



## clncut

dlcs;1540077 said:


> I got a bad feeling about this storm. Looks like more snow over Iowa than Illinois.


I agree. Looking way NW of us. Interesting to see what skilling says today.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Its going north northwest. Just get the salters ready


----------



## ULM2013

3 days away. Who knows


----------



## SnowMatt13

I smell disappointment in the air


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I smell turds! But maybe that's just the open septic tank right next to me.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1540003 said:


> I just laid low and had some.needed r&r. No pun Russ


Hey hey what you do on your own time we don't need to know and SNUGGLING WITH RUSS IS A LITTLE SCARY AHAHAHAHAHA. HAD TO JEFF SORRY


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

At this point a salt run would be nice. That also looks to be fading. By the time the temps drop and the change over occurs, it might be all but over. Winds will dry up the pavement. If it doesn't track further south, nobody in this state will get anything.


----------



## dieselss

Lol that's ok Dennis.


----------



## ULM2013

All of a sudden everyones a weatherman


----------



## clncut

ULM2013;1540158 said:


> All of a sudden everyones a weatherman


 Can't do much worse than the weather guessers that get paid for it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ULM2013;1540158 said:


> All of a sudden everyones a weatherman


Just saying what they are saying and also putting in my 2 cents.


----------



## dieselss

I thought it was,,,,all of a sudden everyones a comedian. Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I guess is true. Cause this storm is a joke!


----------



## ULM2013

Of course the storm will graze us and we get nothing


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All these "guess's" are just that, guess's. This system is still over 50 hours away. A lot can change.


----------



## dlcs

Have you seen this?


----------



## dlcs

By the time this storm is suppose to get here the forcast will read sunny and 50 degrees.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So sad.....


----------



## dlcs

Sad and pathetic but........it still could change. lol


----------



## ULM2013

Im sick of this state


----------



## erkoehler

Who wants to buy a boat? 












I'm only half kidding.........


----------



## dlcs

I can't take this weather crap anymore, time for some Black Ops.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Skilling also said looks to be a rain maker for this state. Although he said it can change? I'm NOT holding my breath!


----------



## birchwood

Maurry seems to be extra entertaining today.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1540239 said:


> Skilling also said looks to be a rain maker for this state. Although he said it can change? I'm NOT holding my breath!


But if it rains, then at night the cold comes in a hurry and freezes it. Could be a salt run or two.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm affraid with the high winds, all the wet pavement will dry up?


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

erkoehler;1540235 said:


> Who wants to buy a boat?
> 
> I'm only half kidding.........


i do i do

for real


----------



## ULM2013

Everyone pray the euoropean model to be right


----------



## snowguys

Wow skilling has been posting models all morning talk about going from left field to right field just hope by wed they have a better idea whats coming


----------



## clncut

I'm done getting my hopes up any more. Seems to always be a let down these days!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowguys;1540321 said:


> Wow skilling has been posting models all morning talk about going from left field to right field just hope by wed they have a better idea whats coming


I would hope by Wednesday afternoon, at the lastest, they will have a good handle on it.

I bet money, by Friday morning we all know, without a doubt, what will happen!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1540328 said:


> I would hope by Wednesday afternoon, at the lastest, they will have a good handle on it.
> 
> I bet money, by Friday morning we all know, without a doubt, what will happen!


You're on!!!!!!!


----------



## dlcs

Looks to be moving south? Are we on the move again?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think the blue shading is the "cone" or where it is possible. The white letters are looking to be the bulls eye.


----------



## ULM2013

Skillings graphs on facebook are all over the place but they are the most recent updates of some of the models. They keep changing weather the same or different model.


----------



## ULM2013

Heres an update for you southside mafia guys


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow, I stayed away from PS/internet/weather allday and it appears everyone has throwin the towel.
I havent or wont yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ULM2013;1540394 said:


> Heres an update for you southside mafia guys


Huh?????? I don't follow


----------



## ULM2013

Didnt you just say stay strong?lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ULM2013;1540399 said:


> Didnt you just say stay strong?lol


Where ??????


----------



## ULM2013

Ur knees and elbos


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Well I finally have the plow brackets and wiring all on the new truck yesterday. I was holding off so maybe it would snow, but no such luck. Had it since June and waited 6 months to do it. Oh well, it will never snow now..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dodge Plow Pwr;1540405 said:


> Well I finally have the plow brackets and wiring all on the new truck yesterday. I was holding off so maybe it would snow, but no such luck. Had it since June and waited 6 months to do it. Oh well, it will never snow now..


didnt u have an 011 at one point?

this was in the AFD

FOR FRIDAY INTO THE WEEKEND...

SOMEWHERE ON THE WEB YOU CAN FIND A CARTOON CALLED SNOW FOOLIN IN
WHICH THE CALENDAR TURNS FROM DEC 20 TO DEC 21 AND SUDDENLY THE
WORLD BECOMES FREEZING COLD AND COVERED WITH SNOW. THAT IS
BASICALLY THE TREND WE ARE EXPECTING THIS WEEK.


----------



## 01PStroke

Just got back from George's shop... Anyone that needs anything and hasn't used him yet..... DO IT! It's hard to find a guy that professional and does such nice work. Really is a stand up guy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

8 inch map


----------



## affekonig

01PStroke;1540415 said:


> Just got back from George's shop... Anyone that needs anything and hasn't used him yet..... DO IT! It's hard to find a guy that professional and does such nice work. Really is a stand up guy.


Where is his shop? I hear it's near 355 and Maple Ave, which is exactly where I live. I'm being laid off this Friday and it doesn't look like I'll be plowing this year, so I'm wondering if he needs any help...


----------



## 01PStroke

affekonig;1540422 said:


> Where is his shop? I hear it's near 355 and Maple Ave, which is exactly where I live. I'm being laid off this Friday and it doesn't look like I'll be plowing this year, so I'm wondering if he needs any help...


Yeah it's right around there. Says hes not that busy with the strobes and stuff this year..


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1540419 said:


> 8 inch map


Can ya stretch that blue line a little further SE.


----------



## MR. Elite

erkoehler;1540235 said:


> Who wants to buy a boat?
> I'm only half kidding.........


Eric, Wat boat shop U work at, n Wat kind of boats y'all sell BTW??


----------



## clncut

I haven't even heard any talk about the lake effect recently....


----------



## metallihockey88

affekonig;1540422 said:


> Where is his shop? I hear it's near 355 and Maple Ave, which is exactly where I live. I'm being laid off this Friday and it doesn't look like I'll be plowing this year, so I'm wondering if he needs any help...


Hes pretty slow gettin started but maybe hell bring ya on as a commission paid sales guy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1540511 said:


> I haven't even heard any talk about the lake effect recently....


Tommy just said the lake will turn on Thursday night iinto Friday. Looks like it will hammer lower Michigan. Hope it comes a little south to reach you too!


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1540516 said:


> Tommy just said the lake will turn on Thursday night iinto Friday. Looks like it will hammer lower Michigan. Hope it comes a little south to reach you too!


Can't catch a break. Looks like I bought a really nice paper weight this year!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

clncut;1540521 said:


> Can't catch a break. Looks like I bought a really nice paper weight
> 
> It's only December 17th


----------



## Rainer

40-45 mph winds from N/NW on the backside of and after the storm should produce some lake effect for IN


----------



## clncut

Snow Management;1540531 said:


> clncut;1540521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can't catch a break. Looks like I bought a really nice paper weight
> 
> It's only December 17th
> 
> 
> 
> True, just ansy as I'm sure everyone is.
Click to expand...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1540511 said:


> I haven't even heard any talk about the lake effect recently....


Here you go


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Its all rain storm runs are going on a north track. With a salt run for sure.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Geeze Friday morning hope its not that late


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1540573 said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 119614


Thx. I'll keep my hopes up.


----------



## clncut

Just curious, where did you find that?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1540593 said:


> Just curious, where did you find that?


Chicago's AFD

http://forecast.weather.gov/product...OT&product=AFD&format=CI&version=1&glossary=1


----------



## erkoehler

MR. Elite;1540450 said:


> Eric, Wat boat shop U work at, n Wat kind of boats y'all sell BTW??


Lauderdale Lakes Chicago
Www.Lauderdalelakesmarina.com

We sell Godfrey pontoons including Sweetwater, Aqua Patio, and SanPan. Also, Hurricane deck boats and Nautique, Supra, and Moomba ski/wakeboard boats.

In our Wisconsin stores we also sell Bennington pontoons.

Eric


----------



## dieselss

On the pontoon? You makin waves and catchin rays?? Lol sorry had to Eric


----------



## dlcs

Hey guys, I started a page on Facebook callled Northern Illinois weather. I thought maybe it would be a place where we could post weather updates and link all the weather sites together?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not fair. I'm not on The Facebook.


----------



## erkoehler

dieselss;1540665 said:


> On the pontoon? You makin waves and catchin rays?? Lol sorry had to Eric


All the time!


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1540680 said:


> Not fair. I'm not on The Facebook.


Well get a Facebook account, it's a great time waster.lol.


----------



## dieselss

Root of evil


----------



## metallihockey88

dieselss;1540786 said:


> Root of evil


Only person i know around my age (25) that doesnt have facebook. Glad i don't and have no plans of ever getting one. More addicting the crack i think lol


----------



## 01PStroke

dlcs;1540675 said:


> Hey guys, I started a page on Facebook callled Northern Illinois weather. I thought maybe it would be a place where we could post weather updates and link all the weather sites together?


I think I liked it. 4-5 "likes" so far?


----------



## dieselss

I can't believe it either. He bought that tk from tom peck. He got ripped off


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Trust me, my tanker smells worse. I almost fell over this evening when i walked into shop. Pumping heavy food grease and a tank that hasn't been pumped in 30 years. Its bad right now.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1540825 said:


> Trust me, my tanker smells worse. I almost fell over this evening when i walked into shop. Pumping heavy food grease and a tank that hasn't been pumped in 30 years. Its bad right now.


Haha nothin worse then grease. Walked into a nice rotten grease trap today. Dreading the day this week we gotta change that thing

Too bad your so damn far. Could probably have a good amount of pumping work for ya. You dont do jetting right?


----------



## swtiih

snowguys;1539837 said:


> Do any of you guys follow weather blog sites I know a guy posted one on here last year and I forgot the link just seeing if anyone has a good site


http://theweathercentre.blogspot.com/


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No jetting yet. I sub it out. But that may change here real soon. I go everywhere for pumping. I want another truck running. What u got? I'll go buy another tanker with a jetter for u.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1540838 said:


> No jetting yet. I sub it out. But that may change here real soon. I go everywhere for pumping. I want another truck running. What u got? I'll go buy another tanker with a jetter for u.


I wish we had enough to get you a second truck. We do a half dozen grocery stores and some restaurants. Were trying to get them all on regular service plans but they are all up north between palatine and mchenry. Jetting we have some nice commercial accounts and actually picked up another one today. They have a lot ol old nasty sewers abd were trying to push jetting just people are cheap as you know


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1540794 said:


> Only person i know around my age (25) that doesnt have facebook. Glad i don't and have no plans of ever getting one. More addicting the crack i think lol


Your older then me by 5 years, small world. I thought I was they only twenty something that wasn't on FB


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1540846 said:


> Your older then me by 5 years, small world. I thought I was they only twenty something that wasn't on FB


Wow you have picked up much wisdom in your 20 years


----------



## erkoehler

Will it snow, won't it snow?

Who knows anymore!


----------



## Rainer

Latest GFS model run says it's gonna be almost all snow, and a crap-ton of it. 24 hours from now we'll know for sure.


----------



## ULM2013

The gfs has us in mostly rain I thought?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

All models has us in rain all day weds and thurs morn. Might change over to mix later in the day with up to 3 inches south side of the city. Down south we will salt and that is it. From the looks of all models


----------



## SullivanSeptic

This weather forecasting stuff is for the birds. Nobody has a clue anymore.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rain is to the right of the thin blue


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Little windy too


----------



## Bird21

HMMMMMM I guess I should move the rest of the equipment out. We have been doing dirt work like it's summer lately, well that will be coming to an end. 

Hello WINTER!!!!!

Looks good for SNOW


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The eour is still pulling south. We'll see in the AM


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1540905 said:


> HMMMMMM I guess I should move the rest of the equipment out. We have been doing dirt work like it's summer lately, well that will be coming to an end.
> 
> Hello WINTER!!!!!
> 
> Looks good for SNOW


For you, yeah


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1540900 said:


> View attachment 119642
> 
> 
> Rain is to the right of the thin blue


Ain't thata *****! Common LES!


----------



## Bird21

Pat, 
Do you guys have all the loaders out? I saw one of your Sectionals today that was missing it's horsepower!

I swear driving around is like being at a Cat showroom, WOW almost every piece is brand new. It's not just one company it's multiple that bought new iron. Thats a lot of payment books in the drawer, OUCH


----------



## Spool it up

send the artic air southeast fellas . dont be horting . :laughing:


----------



## snowguys

Is the gsf model hinting the same as the euro model (I have no clue about weather maps I just know the euro was in our favor)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1540911 said:


> Pat,
> Do you guys have all the loaders out? I saw one of your Sectionals today that was missing it's horsepower!
> 
> I swear driving around is like being at a Cat showroom, WOW almost every piece is brand new. It's not just one company it's multiple that bought new iron. Thats a lot of payment books in the drawer, OUCH


Wouldn't be the first time one got out of the barn!!!!! It could be a subs pusher. Some aren't on site until needed, was it a skid size?

Arctic eqm is free for the season, yea just about free


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1540913 said:


> Is the gsf model hinting the same as the euro model (I have no clue about weather maps I just know the euro was in our favor)


The GFS has been shifting..... And shifting. There is still agurements between the different model.


----------



## snowguys

Anyone know where I can pick up any amber halgon or strobe magnet mount lights in the Chicago land area


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

snowguys;1540955 said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up any amber halgon or strobe magnet mount lights in the Chicago land area


there is a place in crestwood branditft communication 135 some thing and cicero ave they are a federal light dealer there on the east side of cicero at 135th i think. give or take a block or two


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

snowguys;1540955 said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up any amber halgon or strobe magnet mount lights in the Chicago land area


CPW in Tinley, Russo's in Naperville (or any of there other locations), on line, or through George I would assume. Or just take one off of someone else truck..........


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1540915 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time one got out of the barn!!!!! It could be a subs pusher. Some aren't on site until needed, was it a skid size?
> 
> Arctic eqm is free for the season, yea just about free


They got some nice stuff sitting on our lots at Panland.


----------



## erkoehler

Good Morning!

It's been soooo long since we've seen snow!


----------



## birchwood

snowguys;1540955 said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up any amber halgon or strobe magnet mount lights in the Chicago land area


Northern Tool, $110 with shipping


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

birchwood;1541022 said:


> Northern Tool, $110 with shipping


Steve did you find the subs you were looking for?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm done with both of these phone. My 932 is dead again...... I hate this iPhone so it's going too!!!'


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1541095 said:


> I'm done with both of these phone. My 932 is dead again...... I hate this iPhone so it's going too!!!'


Alright then, back to nextel?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

1olddogtwo;1540410 said:


> didnt u have an 011 at one point?
> 
> Yes I did have the 2011. Bought it in April of 2010. This is basically the same truck except it's a LB and the '11 was a SB. This one actually gets better mileage and it's all the same gears and engine. Was told it's a 3rd. generation 6.7 but dealers lie too.:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1541106 said:


> Alright then, back to nextel?


Haha. My 3rd is a Nextel


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dodge Plow Pwr;1541112 said:


> 1olddogtwo;1540410 said:
> 
> 
> 
> didnt u have an 011 at one point?
> 
> Yes I did have the 2011. Bought it in April of 2010. This is basically the same truck except it's a LB and the '11 was a SB. This one actually gets better mileage and it's all the same gears and engine. Was told it's a 3rd. generation 6.7 but dealers lie too.:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> DPF needs to fall off. Looking forward to a 2014 myself
Click to expand...


----------



## dieselss

Already pat.?? I remember way back when you got this one how you cornplained about swapping everything over. Bahaha.


----------



## GMC99

Any weather updates? Johndee has it all north and west...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pat as many trucks you get you need to invent a multi purpose tuner so you just plug and play on what ever year ya get being it be a STROKE


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Skilling said last night wrap around for us together snow ??? They still don't know !!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Won't be the first time they were WRONG!!!! I remember back a few when we were not to get but maybe an INCH if lucky an woke up to 6..... ?


----------



## affekonig

I hear that it's snowing near North Ave and 355... Nothing here at 88 and Winfield Rd.


----------



## metallihockey88

Wow some pretty heavy flurries, borderline snow in round lake


----------



## SnowMatt13

Snowing at the border.


----------



## 01PStroke

Nothing in Frankfort


----------



## mikeitu7

2 inmates escaped prison this morming, last sighting was supposidly tinley park. Keep an eye out


----------



## metallihockey88

mikeitu7;1541213 said:


> 2 inmates escaped prison this morming, last sighting was supposidly tinley park. Keep an eye out


Geez theyll just blend in with rest of the winners down south lol


----------



## PremierPlow

Nothing on the pavement yet, but we've got a solid 1/8" here in Capron!

A dusting never looked so good. 

:yow!::yow!:keep up that snow dance:yow!::yow!:


----------



## dieselss

A few flurries in nwi. Nothing to be excited about...to bad I rode the bike today. Figured it'd be the last time I could


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Anyone still looking for work? Looking for 1 more sub. Call me if interested. 7084178836


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Will the old lady and a shovel work for ya


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Light bands snow fragments here 355 and 90


----------



## 911tech

While redoing my uni one of the bolts for the bottom lug broke in the pump took it to a machine shop to have removed not sure what happeded but now the bolt wont torque at all. No im between a rock and a hard place used up most of my free money redoing the plow and now need a differant pump and were suppose to see some decent snow here in about a day or so. So if someone has a spare pump that they want to sell please let me knowas i definatly need it. Im located in Woodstock,IL and can meet with cash. Figured Id post in here to to see if any local guys had anything.
Thanks 
Bill 
815-790-0224


----------



## affekonig

911tech;1541257 said:


> While redoing my uni one of the bolts for the bottom lug broke in the pump took it to a machine shop to have removed not sure what happeded but now the bolt wont torque at all. No im between a rock and a hard place used up most of my free money redoing the plow and now need a differant pump and were suppose to see some decent snow here in about a day or so. So if someone has a spare pump that they want to sell please let me knowas i definatly need it. Im located in Woodstock,IL and can meet with cash. Figured Id post in here to to see if any local guys had anything.
> Thanks
> Bill
> 815-790-0224


If it won't torque because the hole is stripped (other than taking it back to where it was worked on), you could try threading a long bolt in from the bottom and using it as a kind of stud. That's assuming there's enough thread to hold the bolt in...or just tap the hole. Maybe the holes don't go all the way through to the fluid res now that I think about it. Hey, it's an idea.


----------



## metallihockey88

911tech;1541257 said:


> While redoing my uni one of the bolts for the bottom lug broke in the pump took it to a machine shop to have removed not sure what happeded but now the bolt wont torque at all. No im between a rock and a hard place used up most of my free money redoing the plow and now need a differant pump and were suppose to see some decent snow here in about a day or so. So if someone has a spare pump that they want to sell please let me knowas i definatly need it. Im located in Woodstock,IL and can meet with cash. Figured Id post in here to to see if any local guys had anything.
> Thanks
> Bill
> 815-790-0224


Call john at johns garage. Hes a western mastermind. He has pumps im sure but if anyone can salvage that one or get ya goin as cheap as possible he can. 847 998 9557


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Bill, give Jeff at Oak Lawn Snowplow a call. He has used equipment layin around at a discounted price. Hope he has the pump you need. He is off I-294 and 95th Street. 708.422.0898. Tell him Ron R. sent you. He is a great guy. If he don't have a pump he may be able tog help you over the phone. Good luck Bill.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Call George think he had one for sale in a box (630) 361-4390


----------



## buildinon

Gettin' some light flurries here in Buffalo Grove


----------



## Snow2Go

I've got a complete unimount fresh paint for 900 if you want a am spare plow. Text 815-272-6029 also have a few other plows for sale in the for sale sections


----------



## 911tech

Found a pump here locally now just got to go put it on. Thanks for the extremely quick responses. Will let yall know how it goes.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No snow all rain. Lol


----------



## snowguys

Question for you guys that have or had boss vplow going to help a friend change his fluid on his plow does it have to be boss fluid of can you use trans fluid


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Use trans fluid and your going hate it. Use any plow fluid and you will be fine. Make sure you take the screen out and clean it


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea was always advised against trans fluid unless in an absolute bind for temporary fix. Always used western oil. Same as boss oil but a lil bit cheaper


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1541426 said:


> Yea was always advised against trans fluid unless in an absolute bind for temporary fix. Always used western oil. Same as boss oil but a lil bit cheaper


Hey,hey, hey, us men don't swap our fluids with other men down here in the southside.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1541433 said:


> Hey,hey, hey, us men don't swap our fluids with other men down here in the southside.


Wow this just got weird lol


----------



## snowguys

Thanks guys


----------



## clncut

Olddog, what's ur thoughts for us southsiders? 1"? 2? Salt run or squeegee?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salt and that might be it.


----------



## buildinon

If he is still "under warranty" then stick with BOSS fluids as he may VOID the warranty if something goes wrong and they find "other" fluids in there. But just my two cents, I always tr to stick with what the manufacture says unless, Like Russ said, in a bind then use what you need to. But then I will take it in or as soon as the storm is over, switch the fluid to what it is supposed to be.


----------



## clncut

clncut;1541456 said:


> Olddog, what's ur thoughts for us southsiders? 1"? 2? Salt run or squeegee?


Push, feel free to chime in also if u like


----------



## SnowMatt13

2 maybe 3 southside
3/4 city
5/6 maybe a bit more at the border, except lake co. lake michigan will be a player, but they will still push too.


----------



## GMC99

This ones a dud, whens the next one due?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1541456 said:


> Olddog, what's ur thoughts for us southsiders? 1"? 2? Salt run or squeegee?


I be been on the road allsay. I'll be looking later


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1541511 said:


> This ones a dud, whens the next one due?


Xmas... And this doesnt have any crazy tracks yea!!!!!


----------



## chitown sparky

snowguys;1540955 said:


> Anyone know where I can pick up any amber halgon or strobe magnet mount lights in the Chicago land area


theresa place on roselle road and golf across the street from babies are us right next to the bike dealer on roselle rd just north of golf on west side of street I got mine there 2 years ago a sho me for 200 led


----------



## dieselss

Cln you'll be iffy,,,we might get a pushable,,,depends upon winds tho


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Salt run. Thats all I think we will get. Far north will get a pushable event


----------



## clncut

Salt run will work.....still $$$$


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree. But it could have been better.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

we stiil have time for a SW shift, not likely but it did happen last year.


----------



## 01PStroke

All that work on my plow and I can't play with it.. I guess it's gooder my snow boss is still screwing around with snow work


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh brother .... GOOD GRIEF CHARLIE BROWN:realmad:


----------



## dieselss

X2 Dennis .....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone want to do BW's Thursday night ?


----------



## erkoehler

Final preparations for the season continue tonight!

Wiring up the ebling and found an oil leak on another truck. FUN!


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1541727 said:


> Anyone want to do BW's Thursday night ?


Wont we all be busy plowing Thursday night? Lol


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1541727 said:


> Anyone want to do BW's Thursday night ?


No, I want to plow snow!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What snow. Maybe just for you north siders


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1541727 said:


> Anyone want to do BW's Thursday night ?


I'm down. Thanks for responding to my text as well.


----------



## dlcs

Well it's over for us guys in the northwest part of the state too. Just heard less than a inch for my area.


----------



## Bird21

Still 30+- hours away a lot can change. I am just glad anything is predicted as it lit the fire under my ass to finish the final prep. I forgot how much time it actually takes to get everything ready, detailed and waxed trucks and loaders. 3 more to get out tomorrow and I am done.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1541794 said:


> I'm down. Thanks for responding to my text as well.


Text? My 932 number is jacked. Turns on and off when it wants. I never got a chance to replace them


----------



## Sawboy

Did someone say Mango Habanero?


----------



## dieselss

Detailed,,washed and waxed the tk really bird ??? Man I guess I'm doing something wrong with ours lol


----------



## Bird21

dieselss;1541855 said:


> Detailed,,washed and waxed the tk really bird ??? Man I guess I'm doing something wrong with ours lol


Yeah I like my stuff to look as good as it can all the time, heck I store all the plows indoors after they are power washed and sprayed down with fluid film for summer storage. All the skid plows and pushers also get stacked inside too.

I have a system that has worked for years.

All equipment gets the following:

Power wash
wax
Oil change needed or not
complete grease
Hydro filters changed
Painted as needed
all lights must work

ADHD at its best around here


----------



## MR. Elite

chitown sparky;1541540 said:


> theresa place on roselle road and golf across the street from babies are us right next to the bike dealer on roselle rd just north of golf on west side of street I got mine there 2 years ago a sho me for 200 led


That was car boutique.... They are closed now all 3 locations.... Had something to do with the fact the owners brother was a complete idiot and not only did they rape every1 who walked thru the door but he treated all cutys as if he didn't need there biz!!!


----------



## turb0diesel

MR. Elite;1541922 said:


> That was car boutique.... They are closed now all 3 locations.... Had something to do with the fact the owners brother was a complete idiot and not only did they rape every1 who walked thru the door but he treated all cutys as if he didn't need there biz!!!


Go to sleep DAVE!
or im bringing my plow over


----------



## buildinon

Try Master Hitch in Palatine if George doesn't have anything...I know they had some ECCO magenetic lights on the shelf there. Not sure how much but they are top notch lights and rather bright with multi function switches.


----------



## MR. Elite

turb0diesel;1541932 said:


> Go to sleep DAVE!
> or im bringing my plow over


LOL The plow.... sure! But PLEASE don't make me fix anymore of chevy's **** ups!! HAHAHAHA I cant say my FORD is in much better health, right now... But I will say U have at least $750+ on me, since most of ur fuel is free!! lol I still get kinda jealous evrytime I think about it!!! 
Call me when U up 2mar n we get them lights working!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo;1541583 said:


> View attachment 119718
> 
> 
> we stiil have time for a SW shift, not likely but it did happen last year.


only way that will happen is if the jet stream drops down


----------



## erkoehler

Good Morning! Will it be a good day or not??? 


Eric


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That question needs to be asked tomorrow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WITH LOCALLY HEAVIER AMOUNTS POSSIBLE ALONG WITH STRONG
WINDS. GIVEN THIS IS WINTER/WIND EVENT IS OVER 32-38 HOURS OUT AND
CONFIDENCE IS LOW IN SNOW AMOUNTS AND DRIFTABILITY OF THE SNOW AM
NOT GOING TO EXPAND CURRENT HEADLINES NOW...THOUGH WOULD EXPECT
WINTER WEATHER ADVISORY OR POSSIBLY WINTER STORM WARNING WILL NEED
TO BE EXTENDED EAST INTO THE CHGO METRO AREA LATER TODAY. AM GOING
TO UPGRADE FAR NORTHWEST CWA TO A WINTER STORM WARNING...WHILE
CONFIDENCE IS NOT HIGH SNOW AMOUNTS...DO ANTICIPATE A HIGH IMPACT
EVENT WITH BLOWING/FALLING SNOW AND IN EFFORT TO CLEAN UP W/W/A MAP
FOR ROCKFORD AREA DECIDED TO UPGRADE EVEN THOUGH ONSET OF WINTER
PRECIP IS WELL OVER 24 HOURS AWAY.

OH,gee really....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1541836 said:


> Text? My 932 number is jacked. Turns on and off when it wants. I never got a chance to replace them


Gotcha. It wasnt important.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Bird21;1541887 said:


> Yeah I like my stuff to look as good as it can all the time, heck I store all the plows indoors after they are power washed and sprayed down with fluid film for summer storage. All the skid plows and pushers also get stacked inside too.
> 
> I have a system that has worked for years.
> 
> All equipment gets the following:
> 
> Power wash
> wax
> Oil change needed or not
> complete grease
> Hydro filters changed
> Painted as needed
> all lights must work
> 
> ADHD at its best around here


Ha, I have that same problem.


----------



## dlcs

The storm is moving southeast and is now expected to continue that track, more colder air in place during the night instead of tomorrow morning. Northern Illinois is going to get hammered, if this trend continues..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

As of now, it looks like we are all gonna be pushin. Rockford area could get 10 plus. Sorry I wasn't around yesterday. I will post more later.


----------



## the new boss 92

Well it's gonna snow good boys, plow is sold and I picked up a sweet route yeaterday for this new guy I'm running for. At least a salt run cause I have a lot on my list!


----------



## dlcs

The local guesser is saying this could be a crippling storm for Northwestern Illinois now, everything is moving east. I expect to be upgraded to a blizzard warning soon.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1542094 said:


> The local guesser is saying this could be a crippling storm for Northwestern Illinois now, everything is moving east. I expect to be upgraded to a blizzard warning soon.


I agree you'll be up graded. I also think us side southers will get a weather advisory or at least a watch by evening.


----------



## Builder630

Besides salt as I'm not running my salter this year.... What can I use as a ballast that I can hump out easily and not have to pay much for?


----------



## metallihockey88

Builder630;1542121 said:


> Besides salt as I'm not running my salter this year.... What can I use as a ballast that I can hump out easily and not have to pay much for?


Sand bags. Like 4 bucks a bag at the depot. Where you located? Think i have a bunch of bags at home you can have.


----------



## metallihockey88

the new boss 92;1542092 said:


> Well it's gonna snow good boys, plow is sold and I picked up a sweet route yeaterday for this new guy I'm running for. At least a salt run cause I have a lot on my list!


Welcome back. Where have you been?


----------



## Builder630

I'm in Bolingbrook


----------



## the new boss 92

I have been floating around, worked a lot years the end of the year and now I'm laid off. I recently picked up a whole 12 valve truck and parted it out and let the motor and trans and some other stuff to stuff it in my truck as a winter project. But now Ill prolly be around a lot more now that there is now work.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1542085 said:


> As of now, it looks like we are all gonna be pushin. Rockford area could get 10 plus. Sorry I wasn't around yesterday. I will post more later.


Hopefully it pushes far enough SE to give us a push


----------



## kevlars

So what does everyone think about the Quad-Cities area??

Kevlars


----------



## tls22

Hey guys sorry i have not been around. I got a new job as a career fire fighter and most of my focus has gone into that. I still plow, but with shift work i will def be missing storms. Hopefully everyone is doing well and wish you guys tons of snow.


This storm is just to far west for you guys, and personaly i never like rain-snow situations. They never seem to work out well. I think 1-2 is a safe bet around the metro area. North-west around the rockford area around 3-4.
South of the city this is just not the storm for you. Thursday night everyone should be salting with falling temps and snow, w/e does not dry up will ice up. Enjoy guys


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Long time buddy. Everything good out by you. Thanks for dropping by


----------



## tls22

R&R Yard Design;1542174 said:


> Long time buddy. Everything good out by you. Thanks for dropping by


No problem pal, miss you guys. Sandy was a ***** over here, lost power for 2 weeks and plowed snow a few days after it. But dont get me wrong compared to what others have lost, i was very lucky. Its sucks seeing the places i grew up as a kid completely destroyed, But we will def rebuild!


----------



## tls22

tls22;1542172 said:


> Hey guys sorry i have not been around. I got a new job as a career fire fighter and most of my focus has gone into that. I still plow, but with shift work i will def be missing storms. Hopefully everyone is doing well and wish you guys tons of snow.
> 
> This storm is just to far west for you guys, and personaly i never like rain-snow situations. They never seem to work out well. I think 1-2 is a safe bet around the metro area. North-west around the rockford area around 3-4.
> South of the city this is just not the storm for you. Thursday night everyone should be salting with falling temps and snow, w/e does not dry up will ice up. Enjoy guys


Also watch out for next weeks storm. Looks alot better for you guys.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

*It's Official*

I just cancelled my Gen. Liability insurance for plowing. There is not enough $$ in it for me anymore. I can't plow for $35/hr and even break even on fuel. Sold all the trucks except my 2012 F-350, 1 plow and spreader. Been doing this for 25 years in trucks and even longer without. I will linger around here now and then and be wishing you all the best of snow days and now it will snow like a B!*&^.
:salute:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1542172 said:


> Hey guys sorry i have not been around. I got a new job as a career fire fighter and most of my focus has gone into that. I still plow, but with shift work i will def be missing storms. Hopefully everyone is doing well and wish you guys tons of snow.
> 
> This storm is just to far west for you guys, and personaly i never like rain-snow situations. They never seem to work out well. I think 1-2 is a safe bet around the metro area. North-west around the rockford area around 3-4.
> South of the city this is just not the storm for you. Thursday night everyone should be salting with falling temps and snow, w/e does not dry up will ice up. Enjoy guys


What's up Tim. Long time bud. I hope your wrong. I'm going with about 1-2 on the south side. Maybe just hoping for? Hahah


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1542178 said:


> Also watch out for next weeks storm. Looks alot better for you guys.


I hope your right about that one. I'm affraid it will be south? Time will tell about both. Stay in touch!


----------



## snowguys

Hey tim thanks for stoping in I was just asking about you good luck with the new job


----------



## scottL

Dunno ..... Both main model maps are converging which is rare. The track of the low is sliding SE which then brings more snow into upper IL.

There is an odd hook twist as the low begins to convert over to snow. Depending on how fast this happens will determine a very big difference in snow. a 2-4 system into a 6-8 system.

Ground is nearly ready to accept snow. But what will probably happen is a slushy snow, quick cold drop with heavy winds, first inch will be hard and heavy to push then caculate how much on top. Visibility probably bad.

Given the first snow storm beginning in rush hour .... let's take some bets on auto accidents ..... I'm going with 175 ....


----------



## metallihockey88

Builder630;1542150 said:


> I'm in Bolingbrook


Sorry to far to make it worth it. Im in skokie. Just cut a 2x12 to fit in the slots in the back of the bed and 10 sandbags should do the trick


----------



## MR. Elite

scottL;1542251 said:


> Dunno ..... Both main model maps are converging which is rare. The track of the low is sliding SE which then brings more snow into upper IL.
> 
> There is an odd hook twist as the low begins to convert over to snow. Depending on how fast this happens will determine a very big difference in snow. a 2-4 system into a 6-8 system.
> 
> Ground is nearly ready to accept snow. But what will probably happen is a slushy snow, quick cold drop with heavy winds, first inch will be hard and heavy to push then caculate how much on top. Visibility probably bad.
> 
> Given the first snow storm beginning in rush hour .... let's take some bets on auto accidents ..... I'm going with 175 ....


YEA! 175 crashes in first hour.... PER COUNTY! Givin the fact almost every1 out there get worse at driven every year, N completely 4 gets how they drove in snow the past 25+ years of there life..in the same region!!


----------



## metallihockey88

MR. Elite;1542314 said:


> YEA! 175 crashes in first hour.... PER COUNTY! Givin the fact almost every1 out there get worse at driven every year, N completely 4 gets how they drove in snow the past 25+ years of there life..in the same region!!


Haha blows my mind everytime i go to the UP how they get 18-24in if snow over night and no one skips a beat Most people are even driving cars in it. We get 4in and it literally puts us in a state of emergency. Roads look like apocalypse just hit with all the accidents and cars in ditches


----------



## MR. Elite

metallihockey88;1542331 said:


> Haha blows my mind everytime i go to the UP how they get 18-24in if snow over night and no one skips a beat Most people are even driving cars in it. We get 4in and it literally puts us in a state of emergency. Roads look like apocalypse just hit with all the accidents and cars in ditches


WORD!! LOL hahahaha Apocalypse.. thats 2 funny!! Sad part... ITS SO TRUE! 
Now has any1 else getting the feeling we may not get the amount of snow thats been said?? 
I swear I feel like I'm join loony tunes checking weather every hour damn near on the hour! But i feel wat I'm seeing in slowly moving north!? I was actually getting excited for this 1, but now I feel we have all run around like ants getting ready 4... well, WHO KNOWS at this point!?


----------



## Rainer

So far the center of low pressure is a bit further south than was expected. If (and that's a BIG if) that trend continues, it would mean higher snowfall totals. Still almost 24 hours from the expected changeover from rain to snow.


----------



## Abe568

Anyone watch Jerry Taft, his weather is terrible, has Rockford only getting an inch and Chicago 3 inches, seems to me the way it looks is Rockford could get into the 4-8 range?


----------



## dlcs

I feel like a yoyo. I know by the time tomorrow comes we will be down to flurries.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Anyone know how to adjust the headlights on a boss. Pointing at the ground isn't doing me a whole bunch of good.


----------



## chitown sparky

Hambrick & Co.;1542575 said:


> Anyone know how to adjust the headlights on a boss. Pointing at the ground isn't doing me a whole bunch of good.


same thing happened to me


----------



## swtiih

Hambrick & Co.;1542575 said:


> Anyone know how to adjust the headlights on a boss. Pointing at the ground isn't doing me a whole bunch of good.


----------



## 01PStroke

swtiih;1542596 said:


>


That seems like a lot of work


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What's crackin all

We still doing BWs tomorrow night


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just got my phone back left in a service truck. Been working stuff for tomorrow. It was nice with no phones for a day


----------



## buildinon

I know my one boss that is older (with the 2 bolt style headlights) the bolts on the inside broke as I was told this was a common issue with BOSS lights which is why they went to the "new" design a couple of years ago...so I actually put a rubber spacer between them and the platform they are on when I got them set at the right height that I needed them at. Use that youtube video for setting the headlights it works rather well.


----------



## buildinon

By the way it is snowing in Omaha my trucks are rolling out there right now, so it is coming this way boys


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1542609 said:


> I just got my phone back left in a service truck. Been working stuff for tomorrow. It was nice with no phones for a day


Yeah, it was nice sitting in the Artic yard waiting for you to answer that phone you didn't have. Fun morning for me!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1542630 said:



> Yeah, it was nice sitting in the Artic yard waiting for you to answer that phone you didn't have. Fun morning for me!


Sorry bud, next time drive back there and set off my alarm/air horns and I'll find you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

After some quick looking it appears to be shifting to the SE a bit. I have to go mount my plow, adjust the lights and fluid flim it all


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kevlars;1542166 said:


> So what does everyone think about the Quad-Cities area??
> 
> Kevlars


Is that near Joliet? Cause I reather be where your at


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Time to get off the pooper I like really soft paper

Gee I feel like I'm on Facebook now with my minutely updates


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much for us pat


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Down here, 2-5 is a good bet. Could be different tomorrow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'd say after 7pm tomorrow, we could be getting some thunder snow. Snow rates of 1-2 per hour. It is for sure possible.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1542691 said:


> Down here, 2-5 is a good bet. Could be different tomorrow.


Hopefully for the better. Push, where are you located.


----------



## Bartlett_2

What does this mean for the Carol Stream/Glendale Heights/ Addison area? I've been beating my brains pt the last few days....


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1542693 said:


> I'd say after 7pm tomorrow, we could be getting some thunder snow. Snow rates of 1-2 per hour. It is for sure possible.


For us southsiders or up north?


----------



## Builder630

metallihockey88;1542262 said:


> Sorry to far to make it worth it. Im in skokie. Just cut a 2x12 to fit in the slots in the back of the bed and 10 sandbags should do the trick


 will do, Ty.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just an FYI. I have bulk salt in New Lenox if anyone needs any. Just have to give me some kind of notice. Once we go out, I don't keep a guy at shop, but I always have someone near by that can show up and load. In case anyone is in a pinch


----------



## erkoehler

Ebling is still needing some additional attention, thinking the solenoid is my problem. Will be back working on it tomorrow.

Other than that we are ready.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1542713 said:


> Hopefully for the better. Push, where are you located.


I live in New Lenox.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1542716 said:


> For us southsiders or up north?


Both of us. Most of my (90%) of my accounts are in Oak Forest, Midlothian and Posen areas.


----------



## Builder630

UGH!!!!! Ok Western Cable plow, long story short it's VERY slow going up, drains the lights, volts drop to about 8. I changed the oil, cleaned the screen, made sure the pump o ring was in, nothing. Changed to the battery in my backup truck, nothing. Not sure if it's a grounding issue? Motor issue? Any suggestions? Gmc K3500. Worked perfect last year till it drained from a cracked fitting that I than replaced. BTW without the plow hooked up the cylinder operates fast. The cables look like they should be changed. Sorry so long...


----------



## GMC99

Builder630;1542732 said:


> UGH!!!!! Ok Western Cable plow, long story short it's VERY slow going up, drains the lights, volts drop to about 8. I changed the oil, cleaned the screen, made sure the pump o ring was in, nothing. Changed to the battery in my backup truck, nothing. Not sure if it's a grounding issue? Motor issue? Any suggestions? Gmc K3500. Worked perfect last year till it drained from a cracked fitting that I than replaced. BTW without the plow hooked up the cylinder operates fast. The cables look like they should be changed. Sorry so long...


Sounds like the motor is shot


----------



## Midwest Pond

they named this storm DRACO...... someone gets payed to give storms names..... I want this job

but at least my plow is ready










.


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1542761 said:


> they named this storm DRACO...... someone gets payed to give storms names..... I want this job
> 
> but at least my plow is ready
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Nice driveway rig Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Builder630;1542732 said:


> UGH!!!!! Ok Western Cable plow, long story short it's VERY slow going up, drains the lights, volts drop to about 8. I changed the oil, cleaned the screen, made sure the pump o ring was in, nothing. Changed to the battery in my backup truck, nothing. Not sure if it's a grounding issue? Motor issue? Any suggestions? Gmc K3500. Worked perfect last year till it drained from a cracked fitting that I than replaced. BTW without the plow hooked up the cylinder operates fast. The cables look like they should be changed. Sorry so long...


I would agree and say motor? Good luck.

Midwest, love the rig. With those chains, you'll be ready!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Crap Skilling is saying 6-12 hr of snow and north all ready under blizzard warming and also like PUSH. Was sayin THUNDER SNOW WITH LIGHTING


----------



## Bird21

All but 2 plows to mount 
All trucks detailed, All loaders onsite!!

All that's left, is for this storm to completely BUST OUT!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Says between 4-6 o'clock evening snow line to hit here and say the one for Xmas looks bigger ..... Here it comes


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bird21;1542867 said:


> All but 2 plows to mount
> All trucks detailed, All loaders onsite!!
> 
> All that's left, is for this storm to completely BUST OUT!!!


Nice lookin Bird


----------



## erkoehler

Nice job Bird!


Thanks for the call back!!!


----------



## clncut

Bird21;1542867 said:


> All but 2 plows to mount
> All trucks detailed, All loaders onsite!!
> 
> All that's left, is for this storm to completely BUST OUT!!!


Very nice!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well night all time to go rest up


----------



## Bird21

Yep it's pouring rain right now!!

Where is the cold air when we need it, WTF!!


----------



## erkoehler

Bird21;1542915 said:


> Yep it's pouring rain right now!!
> 
> Where is the cold air when we need it, WTF!!


Sucks, money down the drain.


----------



## buildinon

My guys are bustin' it in Omaha right now...started around 3pm there already about 6" on the ground of heavy wet stuff on the ground and it's thunder snow from what they are telling me (per my little brother and cousin) Schools have already been closed for tomorrow as they have been upgraded to blizzard status as the winds are starting to pick up. Hopefully tha tracks this way!!!


----------



## 911tech

need help guys put the new used pump on last night and all was good. the pump started to sound like it was running low on fluid so today when i got back i went to add fluid and saw it looked pretty nasty so i decided to drain and refill with new now the plow wont raise. as soon as the slack in the chain is gone the lift arm stops. if i pull the chain off if lifts but when i go to push it back down it feels like it takes more force then the other pump did and almost feels like it has a huge air bubble in it. 

Another thing to note is that the pump does not have the fluid level plug like the other one does and the only pump i could find this way was the conventionals but this one has the same manifold as my other unimount pump. Im am totaly lost as to what i should do next. oh and if i pull the plug out next to the ram thats above the manifold with the ram down i geta small burst of air.


----------



## ajcoop20

coming down good north of rockford right now, grass is white already and its starting to stick on the roads, Im plowing for langton group out of woodstock this year doing the woodstock school, im thinking they may call me out soon to at least get some salt down before the kiddies come


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You guys getting it 18 hours before us here. Hate you!


----------



## Snow2Go

Just remember guys I have 3 unimounts for sale in case anyone needs a setup


----------



## buildinon

what time was it supposed to start in Rockford originally, or is it on schedule? I am hearing it hit Iowa early.


----------



## Midwest Pond

911tech;1542938 said:


> need help guys put the new used pump on last night and all was good. the pump started to sound like it was running low on fluid so today when i got back i went to add fluid and saw it looked pretty nasty so i decided to drain and refill with new now the plow wont raise. as soon as the slack in the chain is gone the lift arm stops. if i pull the chain off if lifts but when i go to push it back down it feels like it takes more force then the other pump did and almost feels like it has a huge air bubble in it.
> 
> Another thing to note is that the pump does not have the fluid level plug like the other one does and the only pump i could find this way was the conventionals but this one has the same manifold as my other unimount pump. Im am totaly lost as to what i should do next. oh and if i pull the plug out next to the ram thats above the manifold with the ram down i geta small burst of air.


once the lift arm hits the top and stops, open up and add more fluid, lower the plow, manually push the lift arm all the way down, open up to add more fluid and an air bubble will pop fluid out.
Then cap it, lift it again, fill again, lower it, lift it, fill...... repeat...... work the fluid completely in...... with an older plow, could take you about 20- 30 minutes of messing with it.
Then you start moving plow side to side, plow down, arm manually down, open it, more air pops out, lift up, open and fill.....

good luck


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Rain Lightning and Thunder here in McHenry


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

OGM this sucks... there is a quarter inch of water in my back yard... 
THIS SHOULD BE SNOW DAMMIT:realmad::realmad:


----------



## Snow2Go

Ya looking at the radar I don't know how this can be turning into that much snow. The back end of the storm doesn't really have anything unless this storm is twisting like a hurricane on top of us. Radar just shows it tracking north east. I'm thinking its a bust.


----------



## Holland

Damn this sucks for you guys. Been snowing all night on this side of IL. I'm heading out to plow! 

Good luck, hope it switches over for you soon!


----------



## kevlars

Holland;1543066 said:


> Damn this sucks for you guys. Been snowing all night on this side of IL. I'm heading out to plow!
> 
> Good luck, hope it switches over for you soon!


Where are you at? I'm near Moline. Just rain.

Kevlars


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow2Go;1543061 said:


> Ya looking at the radar I don't know how this can be turning into that much snow. The back end of the storm doesn't really have anything unless this storm is twisting like a hurricane on top of us. Radar just shows it tracking north east. I'm thinking its a bust.


That's why it's called backside snow, the center goes just south of Chicago before it turns. Once it does. We'll get out event. Worst comes to worst, I'll be at BW's having wings tonight!!!!!

It's on track so far to our west!, damn it!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We need to rain so.....my sod is so brown


----------



## Holland

kevlars;1543067 said:


> Where are you at? I'm near Moline. Just rain.
> 
> Kevlars


Galena, right up in the nw corner of il.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Holland;1543073 said:


> Galena, right up in the nw corner of il.


Good luck up there.


----------



## erkoehler

Downpouring here in Bloomingdale!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

erkoehler;1543075 said:


> Downpouring here in Bloomingdale!


How about a status check in Bloomingdale around 6pm ?


----------



## Snow2Go

Monsoon in the city


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

1olddogtwo;1543068 said:


> That's why it's called backside snow, the center goes just south of Chicago before it turns. Once it does. We'll get out event. Worst comes to worst, I'll be at BW's having wings tonight!!!!!
> 
> It's on track so far to our west!, damn it!!!!!


screw BW's lets go to my cousins place... stony point bar and grill. better price's on beer and way better food.... 191 and lagrange road by the white castle just down the street in the second smaller shopping centerThumbs Up


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

were not going to get any thing down here except rain....:crying::crying: i'm going back to bed have to be at work at 9


----------



## erkoehler

Snow Management;1543079 said:


> How about a status check in Bloomingdale around 6pm ?


Won't be an issue


----------



## dieselss

raining here to,,,fox saying afternoon it will hit us southers


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Very warm here in Wood Dale, even if we get 2 inches here after 5pm tonight like FOX forecasts I don't see much of it sticking, and quickly melting, unless it comes down very thick and fast and temps drop. I guess it's a waiting game to see what happens. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We are in the dry slot. I would much rather be in the "wet slot"!


----------



## dieselss

No. Dry. Need to finish up tks at work still. No likeie working when wet!! Well, maybe there's a few times


----------



## Holland

Hambrick & Co.;1543074 said:


> Good luck up there.


Thanks, just got back in for a bit. Snow just started back up and the wind is picking up as well. Supposed to get pretty bad around here today. Local weather is calling for possibly 12+.


----------



## Snow2Go

Holland where u at?


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1543152 said:


> We are in the dry slot. I would much rather be in the "wet slot"!


haha ill second that


----------



## erkoehler

Beautiful day for a snow storm!


----------



## Holland

Snow2Go;1543180 said:


> Holland where u at?


Galena. very nw corner of IL.


----------



## the new boss 92

Well I walked outside this morning and holy hell I thought if the sun was shining I might be able to get a tan. Does anyone know what so amounts are for later in the Elgin area?


----------



## Snow2Go

Holland where u at?


----------



## the new boss 92

He's in the north west corner of il


----------



## Holland

Thumbs Up


----------



## road2damascus

Accuweather says heavy snow for my Northside suburbs from 5pm to like 8pm yet temps will still be in the upper 30's and lower 40's?????

I think I might have a chance of some snow between 8pm and 4 am here on the Northside. 

I guess I better go put an edge on one of my plows. Maybe actually mount them too.


----------



## 01PStroke

Still so warm!


----------



## road2damascus

Holland;1543225 said:


> Thumbs Up


That picture sparks a lot of Jealousy.


----------



## dlcs

road2damascus;1543239 said:


> That picture sparks a lot of Jealousy.


Jealousy? It downright pisses me off. LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1543246 said:


> Jealousy? It downright pisses me off. LOL


I must agree!


----------



## dieselss

No fair no fair. But nice truck Holland


----------



## DIRISHMAN

It's still coming I hope


----------



## dieselss

Radar has it split...looks cool but nothing dropping on us


----------



## the new boss 92

Starting to rain In carol stream again


----------



## Snow2Go

Joke of weather


----------



## MR. Elite

dlcs;1543246 said:


> Jealousy? It downright pisses me off. LOL


YEA!!! I know exactly how you feel!!! I cant stand the on the edge of my seat **** all week!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

It looks like it is gonna come in and get chicago land. It better. I went from 78 degrees yesterday to carhartt hoodie and winter vest.


----------



## Snow2Go

^^^^^ where do u see this?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hes down in texas


----------



## dlcs

Changeover is going to happen here in a half hour or so.


----------



## dlcs

Snowing huge flakes now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lucky.....!


----------



## MR. Elite

rockford or dekalb have anything yet??


----------



## Abe568

Wind just shifted from the south south east. To almost straight out of the north now in Marengo still waiting for a changeover


----------



## Midwest Pond

something so odd about putting my plow on in a thunderstorm and getting soaking wet


----------



## Snow2Go

Lol!!!!! "Man gets killed in Thunder Storm putting on a Snow Plow!" ;0


----------



## Midwest Pond

what a noble way to go Thumbs Up


----------



## Rainer

Rockford changing over to snow, winds have shifted and are now 25 mph out of the north, gusting to almost 40. Closer and closer it creeps....


----------



## ajcoop20

its coming down like a sonnuva ***** here in rockford right now, waiting to get called to plow out in woodstock, woodstock school district..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sun out here on southside


----------



## chitown sparky

snowing like a mother fo north in cliton


----------



## dieselss

Just got nice and sunny down here like pat says


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Idots out salting now.


----------



## buildinon

My guys in Omaha got pounded I was told 10" but 5 mins ago it was updated to 12-14" in most lots of very wet and heavy snow. Some people (including people in mine and my wife's families) lost power out there around midnight, and they are saying it could be several days before it restored.
Here locally my big acct we got put on "call-out" status at 12pm which means that 90% of my guys and equipment here are already on the clock  and just waiting for the sh** to hit the fan. Good luck out there and be safe, keep your eyes open for the idiots attempting to drive


----------



## clncut

Sunny here also, I don't want sun today!!!!


----------



## Rainer

That's pretty impressive right there......


----------



## the new boss 92

That good ****


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

All snow here in McHenry county.


----------



## 01PStroke

Is this warmth anything to be concerned about on the south side?


----------



## Rainer

Quarter to half-dollar sized flakes in Crystal Lake. Roofs, grass, cars covering quickly. Starting to stick to pavement. Oh, wtf am I still doing here?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

.
apologies for the late discussion

near term...storm impacts tonight

the strong winter system is for the most part unfolding so far as to
plan. The winter storm warning for lasalle and dekalb county has
been upgraded to a blizzard warning...with all other existing
headlines unchanged.

Impressively deep midlevel low continues to track across nrn
il with deformation zone continuing to strengthen across wi/nrn il.
Over the past few hours the surface pressure has dropped at 5 mb
across mi according to sfc obs as the sub 985 mb surface low
pressure has emerged from chicago over the southern end of lake
michigan. Due to this strengthening...precipitation has begun to
fill in north of the surface low. Currently the coldest cloud
tops and best enhancement on infrared satellite are located across
extreme northeast iowa and wisconsin and with the heavier snowfall
rates getting into north central and northwest illinois with cold
air wrapping into the circulation.

...rain to snow timing...
Rain has changed to snow along and west of a mchenry county to
sycamore to mendota to chamnpaign line as of this writing. The
change should pick up in progression speed in the wake of the
surface low and underneath the rapid cooling of the upper low late
this afternoon and evening. The far western chicago metro will begin
to see snow within the next 1 to 2 hours...with the city and points
south changing over within the 6pm to 8pm timeframe. Finally
northwest indiana should see all snow by roughly 8pm to 9pm.

...snowfall and wind...

With current radar and satellite trends and the projected path of
the low and associated deformation...the most intense snowfall
area/bands with rates potentially as high as one inch or greater per
hour should start to slowly work eastward primarily along and north
of i-80 through the evening. While not widespread...cant rule out
some local 1 to 2 inch per hour rates in more intense banding
features. There is one well defined frontogenetic band over
northeast illinois that is filling in back to the
southwest...including aforementioned areas that have changed to
snow.

As the cold advection goes to work...areas under this band
should see a good burst of snow as it pivots eastward late this
afternoon through this evening. Winds have been gusting in excess of
40 mph across north central/nw il and central il with the deepening
of the system and continued strengthening cold air advection. These
gusts will only increase as they rotate east into the area which
continues to match up well with the 50-60 mph winds seen in the
boundary layer forecast soundings. Given the latest trends with wind
and snow...upgraded the wsw to a blizzard warning for dekalb and
lasalle.

in addition...a deformation band extending from southwest
wisconsin and northeast iowa down all the way to the st louis area
is producing...combined with increasing winds...widespread less than
a mile visibility as of this writing. While snowfall amounts are
expected to be fairly light in the in the high wind warning area of
the southern cwa... Blowing snow is a continued secondary impact
mentioned in the npw. Total forecast snowfall amounts remain fairly
similar to previous forecast...so for the rundown on this...refer to
wsw statements. Some of the most severe conditions may occur once
lakefront areas in northwest indiana change over to snow...as winds
will be gusting to in excess of 60 mph there and snow including some
possible lake enhancement aimed toward northeast porter county will
continue after midnight. May need to consider extending winter storm
warning there until daybreak.

...confidence in storm impacts tonight...

Snowfall amounts...medium.

High winds...high.

Blizzard/near blizzard conditions...high.


----------



## Rainer

01PStroke;1543467 said:


> Is this warmth anything to be concerned about on the south side?


Highs in the low 20s tomorrow. It'll get there.

From the National Weather Service:

...RAIN TO SNOW TIMING...
RAIN HAS CHANGED TO SNOW ALONG AND WEST OF A MCHENRY COUNTY TO
SYCAMORE TO MENDOTA TO CHAMNPAIGN LINE AS OF THIS WRITING. THE
CHANGE SHOULD PICK UP IN PROGRESSION SPEED IN THE WAKE OF THE
SURFACE LOW AND UNDERNEATH THE RAPID COOLING OF THE UPPER LOW LATE
THIS AFTERNOON AND EVENING. THE FAR WESTERN CHICAGO METRO WILL BEGIN
TO SEE SNOW WITHIN THE NEXT 1 TO 2 HOURS...WITH *THE CITY AND POINTS
SOUTH CHANGING OVER WITHIN THE 6PM TO 8PM TIMEFRAME. FINALLY
NORTHWEST INDIANA SHOULD SEE ALL SNOW BY ROUGHLY 8PM TO 9PM.*

...SNOWFALL AND WIND...

WITH CURRENT RADAR AND SATELLITE TRENDS AND THE PROJECTED PATH OF
THE LOW AND ASSOCIATED DEFORMATION...*THE MOST INTENSE SNOWFALL
AREA/BANDS WITH RATES POTENTIALLY AS HIGH AS ONE INCH OR GREATER PER
HOUR SHOULD START TO SLOWLY WORK EASTWARD PRIMARILY ALONG AND NORTH
OF I-80 THROUGH THE EVENING. WHILE NOT WIDESPREAD...CANT RULE OUT
SOME LOCAL 1 TO 2 INCH PER HOUR RATES IN MORE INTENSE BANDING
FEATURES. THERE IS ONE WELL DEFINED FRONTOGENETIC BAND OVER
NORTHEAST ILLINOIS THAT IS FILLING IN BACK TO THE
SOUTHWEST...INCLUDING AFOREMENTIONED AREAS THAT HAVE CHANGED TO
SNOW.
*
AS THE COLD ADVECTION GOES TO WORK...AREAS UNDER THIS BAND
SHOULD SEE A GOOD BURST OF SNOW AS IT PIVOTS EASTWARD LATE THIS
AFTERNOON THROUGH THIS EVENING. WINDS HAVE BEEN GUSTING IN EXCESS OF
40 MPH ACROSS NORTH CENTRAL/NW IL AND CENTRAL IL WITH THE DEEPENING
OF THE SYSTEM AND CONTINUED STRENGTHENING COLD AIR ADVECTION. THESE
GUSTS WILL ONLY INCREASE AS THEY ROTATE EAST INTO THE AREA WHICH
CONTINUES TO MATCH UP WELL WITH THE 50-60 MPH WINDS SEEN IN THE
BOUNDARY LAYER FORECAST SOUNDINGS. GIVEN THE LATEST TRENDS WITH WIND
AND SNOW...UPGRADED THE WSW TO A BLIZZARD WARNING FOR DEKALB AND
LASALLE.


----------



## 01PStroke

Rainer;1543473 said:


> Highs in the low 20s tomorrow. It'll get there.


I'm just getting antsy


----------



## the new boss 92

It's going to be a long night boys, welcome back to the good times!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the new boss 92;1543478 said:


> It's going to be a long night boys, welcome back to the good times!


Tonight is my last night on PS

Tonight is my last Plowing

Tonight is my last night to eat BWs

Tonight is my last night to watch Tommy S

Tonight is my last night to play with the Dogs

Tonight is my last night....... the world ends tomorrow remember

enjoy...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

"The world ends tomorrow "......Do you promise? If so, i have a few people i need to give a big middle finder to then.


----------



## dieselss

just a finger to sulli???? i can think of a lot worse


----------



## brianbrich1

Its already tomorrow somewhere pat and iam sure they are still breathing...


----------



## erkoehler

All snow here in Prairie Grove, Il. Pavement is WHITE!


----------



## metallihockey88

Damn near blizzard in highland park. Not stickin yet though


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I don't have the energy for much more. Lol


----------



## MR. Elite

any idea on wat ground temps are at??? Not a lot accumulating on the streets in the elgin, streamwood areas!?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Finally, snow and sleet in New Lenox. Time to go make some money. Be safe everybody!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*new world*



brianbrich1;1543508 said:


> Its already tomorrow somewhere pat and iam sure they are still breathing...


Tomorrow is my first day on PS again

Tomorrow is my first Plowing.....maybe

Tomorrow is my first night to eat boneless BWs

Tomorrow is my first afternoon to watch Tommy S

Tomorrow morning is my first chance to play with the Dogs

Tomorrow, Tomorrow is a new day


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1543525 said:


> Tomorrow is my first day on PS again
> 
> Tomorrow is my first Plowing.....maybe
> 
> Tomorrow is my first night to eat boneless BWs
> 
> Tomorrow is my first afternoon to watch Tommy S
> 
> Tomorrow morning is my first chance to play with the Dogs
> 
> Tomorrow, Tomorrow is a new day


such poetry,,,i almost have a tear


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snowing in Tinley park blowing good at 159 and oakpark 6:00 now


----------



## GMC99

Been snowing here for an hour now, its barely even covered the grass, don't see this happening tonight, just to warm


----------



## Kubota 8540

MR. Elite;1543516 said:


> any idea on wat ground temps are at??? Not a lot accumulating on the streets in the elgin, streamwood areas!?


90 miles southwest of Chicago the ground temp is approx 29F but nothing sticking or freezing. Air temp is 37F. All flurries and wind.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

The radar doesnt look so good either....Roselle is the same way....snowing, sticking to cars and grass, pavement is not slick yet


----------



## Kubota 8540

3 BLIZZARD Extreme Alert warnings on my phone and all I get is flurries and 40 mph winds? Somebody had TOO much caffeine at the NWS today. :laughing:

However it was a good practice run at loading salt in the v box and I can say I'm still real good at it.


----------



## snowish10

Its snowing the lagrange.


----------



## snorider075

More wind then anything. Hopefully salting at least


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like the plows will be coming off and the trucks will just be going out on a salting? Could change but it looks to be falling apart.


----------



## snorider075

Agreed . Money is money


----------



## erkoehler

Barely snowing here in Crystal Lake now, really slowed down.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1543564 said:


> Looks like the plows will be coming off and the trucks will just be going out on a salting? Could change but it looks to be falling apart.


I was unparpaired for this, damn it. I gave the old lady 3/4's of a hand shaker and a couple of packets I found in the spice drawer, I hope it's enough!!!!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Not sticking here in the north east suburbs. It was coming down pretty good a half hour ago. Big flakes. Slightly covering the grass.


----------



## Builder630

Is that about it?


----------



## Bartlett_2

Nothing much in Winfield. Little on the grass, nothing sticking of pavement.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

roads are wet and the snow has stopped


----------



## the new boss 92

I guess it's still snowing in elgin were I work out of


----------



## 2_Djinn

Hopefully we can get something going on the other side of the lake here. Come on lake effect.


----------



## GMC99

Time to go to the bar


----------



## snowish10

looks like nothings going to happen.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Another waste


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

GMC99;1543603 said:


> Time to go to the bar


Looks like no plowing here, maybe a salting in early am, if the wet starts to freeze over, TWC showing above freezing until midnight here in wood dale, but quickly dropping thereafter, could cause some pretty slippery conditions for tomorrows morning rush hour!


----------



## snowguys

2011f20 you live in wooddale? I'm down the street from you in bensenville


----------



## unit28

hey y'all
looks like the inflow of gulf moisture hasn't enterd the vortex yet
when it does it should fill in the radar and produce some better DBZ echo return.
Also the whiter bands on the NW side show some convective capabilities albeit weak impulse returns it's still capable to produce higher totals when coupled with the short wave.
anyway, ...good luck if it produces a plowable event.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

snowguys;1543612 said:


> 2011f20 you live in wooddale? I'm down the street from you in bensenville


yea, itasca actually but most don't know where that is, so i usually say wood dale or elk grove. In any case not looking to good here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

unit28;1543613 said:


> hey y'all
> looks like the inflow of gulf moisture hasn't enterd the vortex yet
> when it does it should fill in the radar and produce some better DBZ echo return.
> Also the whiter bands on the NW side show some convective capabilities albeit weak impulse returns it's still capable to produce higher totals when coupled with the short wave.
> anyway, ...good luck if it produces a plowable event.


Yeah, what he said!


----------



## Kubota 8540

Hopefully a salting before bed and be done with this highly anticipated Bad Boy. But most likely not.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Can some one say bust of a storm.


----------



## erkoehler

Almost done with a initial salt run.


----------



## Snow2Go

They already dropped it down to a 1-2 inch on weather underground


----------



## clncut

Finally changing over down here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well stopped snowing in frikin Tinley Park:realmad::crying:


----------



## polyps

clncut;1543653 said:


> Finally changing over down here


where exactly ?


----------



## 2_Djinn

Just changed over here as well


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well looks like it time to start drinking again


----------



## plow3232

2011F250Lariat;1543623 said:


> yea, itasca actually but most don't know where that is, so i usually say wood dale or elk grove. In any case not looking to good here.


where are you going to be plowing? I'll be plowing from elk grove to south barrington. I also live in bensenville


----------



## clncut

polyps;1543668 said:


> where exactly ?


Valparaiso Indiana


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Snows done second salt run at 12-1


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Second salt run? Its not even frozen yet. Shouldn't have done first one yet


----------



## Kubota 8540

Air temp has dropped 6 degrees and wind has picked up. But nothing but flurries.


----------



## snorider075

That's what i was thinking


----------



## Abe568

Snowing hard hear in mchenry county, very windy, white out conditions.


----------



## GMC99

I remember now why I didn't want to plow this year, should have stuck with my original plans! FML...anyone ever try to return a plow? LOL


----------



## dieselss

Flurries dwn here. But nothing sticking...yet


----------



## RAW Details

Tom Skilling can kiss my ass! this was a complete bust!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

First one only used 3-400 lbs. Just flew through the lanes


----------



## Midwest Pond

GMC99;1543712 said:


> I remember now why I didn't want to plow this year, should have stuck with my original plans! FML...anyone ever try to return a plow? LOL


that made me laugh.... ty.... I need that after watching a storm named Draco fall apart for the last 3 hours

nothing but a salt run in Mundelein/Libertyville area

.


----------



## RAW Details

and thats all it will be! we all should go to Wisconsin and work lol


----------



## GMC99

Skillings on right now, and hasnt once mentioned that there is 0 snow in the city... Its barely even sticking to the grass, he completely danced around the fact they ****** up again! What a panzy!


----------



## ULM2013

Hes covering his ass still with those 2-6 inch totals???


----------



## Holland

Well heres your report from across the state again. plowed for about 13hrs today. everything still needs to be hit again in the morning. highways are closed. still blowing like crazy. id guess 14 inches on the ground but its hard to tell. Friend of mine is still stranded a couple towns over. Another guy who plows in town here lives a mile out of town. he left all his trucks in town and had to snowmobile home for the night. trees are down, and power is out in some areas. Been an interesting day!!


----------



## RAW Details

if u need help let me know i got 2 trucks i can bring


----------



## RAW Details

scratch that thought it was closer! hahahaha 138miles and 3hrs away


----------



## Holland

RAW Details;1543774 said:


> if u need help let me know i got 2 trucks i can bring


Thanks. I should be good. its a freakin mess out here. Just heard the fire depts are out on snowmobiles looking for stranded cars now.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Bed time....wake up at 2am and check things.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Skilling is better than most but in this totally messed up and no balls to save and say no more snow still playing it off like this is still going to happen WTF SHOULD HAVE GONE TO BW'S WITH PAT AND HAD A GOID LAUGH AT ALL THE STUPID WEATHERMAN AND PREDICTION


----------



## the new boss 92

Salt run around 12 and go home and sleep.


----------



## MR. Elite

RAW Details;1543777 said:


> scratch that thought it was closer! hahahaha 138miles and 3hrs away


Im ready 2 jus drive out there n start pushing some snow around! I would go n clean some lots up jus 2 do it!! Its not about money 4 me anymore, its about the fact, I jus wanna play with my toys and play in the snow!!!!
Offers on the table.. I would come out that way n work.... Just give me the word, lost enough money already, wats a lil more? LOL


----------



## Builder630

I spent 4 hours in the rain this morning fixing my plow. Tragic! Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dave what ever your smokin and stickin make sur there is enough for everyone


----------



## MR. Elite

Holland;1543779 said:


> Thanks. I should be good. its a freakin mess out here. Just heard the fire depts are out on snowmobiles looking for stranded cars now.


REALLY!!?? Now Ur jus rubbing in... Lol Its kinda rock salt in the wound! haha

How many other lost money 2day!?


----------



## RAW Details

Builder630;1543789 said:


> I spent 4 hours in the rain this morning fixing my plow. Tragic! Lol


thats exactly what i was doing hahaha


----------



## RAW Details

im out $450 today from the uni mount motor and pump plus install cuz the plow wont fit in the garage.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I didn't lose money, I invested in the electrical system...... lol

2 new batteries, all new cables.... not a bad investment going into winter


that was after I was closing down a pond for the winter while it was 45 degrees


.


----------



## Builder630

I got lucky, thought it was the motor, but a slight adjustment on the pressure screw and she works like new. Was very slow going up.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Skilling needs to be hung . How the heck can the guesser on tv show as of now us only getting .7!by tommorow and ******* Skilling still showing up to 2 inch for south Wtf


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Good night all enough is enough !!!!!!!!!!'!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snowguys

Looks like we are gonna head out for a salt run


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ill be going out also for a beer and pepper and eggsamwich


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Beer at this time.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

time to plug in the van and actually go start a job tomorrow. Was hoping to put it off till after the new year but its not gonna snow anymore this year.


----------



## erkoehler

Not much for accumulation up this way, WHAT HAPPENED!


----------



## elitelawnteam1

*Wtf is happening!!!!*

Barely sticking here. MAYBE BY 4AM I MIGHT SEE 2IN???


----------



## erkoehler

elitelawnteam1;1543830 said:


> Barely sticking here. MAYBE BY 4AM I MIGHT SEE 2IN???


No way........


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I know what I'm getting Tom Skilling for X-Mas...

http://itscoaltime.com/


----------



## road2damascus

No accumulation in highland park/northbrook/glenview area. Still light snow on and off. Still see green grass. I took the plow off one of my trucks, drove home and am going to bed.


----------



## MR. Elite

Midwest Pond;1543802 said:


> I didn't lose money, I invested in the electrical system...... lol
> 2 new batteries, all new cables.... not a bad investment going into winter
> 
> that was after I was closing down a pond for the winter while it was 45 degrees
> .


HAHA I like ur optimistic/positive outlook on things brother! LOL


----------



## ajcoop20

Had a totally ****** night, I will never work for someone in their equip again, unless it is in obvious good shape. I was working for langton group out of woodstock, I get there and go to start my truck, nuthin, dead, as was the l8000 next to me, they told me to go scrounge around their shop for a set of jumper cables, ok no biggy, i jump my truck and their l8000 after letting MY diesel high idle for an hour to get enough juice in them to start these stone dead pigs (mine was a top kick 5500), Im going through my pre trip, trying to get this ancient POS buyers v-box on the back going, needs to be started from behind, ok cool no big deal. So I pull up to the salt house jump on their skidder and put 2 yards in said v-box and head out finally, (i got there at 5pm it was 7 by the time i left the yard first time) head to the first school, start the vbox, go to engage no salt coming out, jump out, go and look, belt has so much damn slack in it that its just smoking, so quick run up and shut the clutch down. Head back to shop, call "boss" He says "well why dont you fix it" in my mind im like OK im not your ******* mechanic but ill help you out, so hour later with the help of one of his slack jaw yokels I have this POS belt tightend (had to physically unbolt the motor and slide it over no tensioning system) Head back out to school with tight belt, hit the clutch button, click, the overload breaker trips on the flippin thing, reset, same thing, repeat another 200 times, finally call him he tells me to bring it back, and find a tarp to throw over it, so he can get his salt out of it later, at this point im pretty hacked off, but not wanting to make any waves i go and do it, he pulls up after ive got it tarped off and tells me to go on "standby" and that i can go get a quick bite, so i do, by this time its 9PM, i get back to the shop at 920 and walk in and ask what the deal is, they say just hang out, im like ok cool. Not long after a couple of their regulars come in and are complaining about stand by, im like whats the deal, they're like "well he doesnt pay us when were on standby even if were here" so at that i was HOT, here i am hour from home, NOT getting paid, because of his equipment, so i talk to the office guy, he says call "boss" so i call boss and explain that im not happy that im not getting paid for what is now 2 hours. He gets pissy and says "well i was gonna pay you for getting those trucks started, and working on that salt spreader" at that point im like well, i need to be paid for my stand by hours, ive got plenty of people that would be happy to pay me right now back in rockford, he basically calls me a liar, so i tell him he can find another class A cdl driver at 11pm on a thursday night then, take my packet, and my gps into the shop throw it down on the shop lackeys table, he looks at me bewildered i say "boss" and I have a very different philosphy and ill be going to work for someone who pays me for my time, not just when he feels like it. 

First world problems ill tell ya.


----------



## snowguys

Wow aj sorry to hear that hope you find a company to take you on


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

This blows.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

2 salt runs > nothing.

Glass half full?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

A little salt goes a long way today


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes it does..... A few more hours and I'll be home to have breakfast with the family and I'll have a full salt run in. Not at all what any of us wanted but at least some of us got out!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes it does. Bounce and roll!


----------



## dieselss

Well the world didn't end yet did it? Sorry aj. Does not sound like fun


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

What's for breakfast Ron?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im so hungry.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What do you guys want? I'm in Oak Forest going to Crestwood, Blue Island to Posen. You around?


----------



## Raymond S.

You guys all wrapped up over in Chitown? Sitting here at the IN/MI border near South Bend we still have wet pavement and grass. Anything stick over there? Looks like another few hours of system then we're just left with lake effect, whether that materializes or not.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Very little stuck. Grass covered that's about it. I think what you see is what your gonna get except for maybe lake some effect?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

"Major" winter storm for our area Wednesday? Yeah, I'm not holding my breath either after this bust.


----------



## MR. Elite

Any1 here ever try using Fluid Film as an undercoat/rust proffer for the under carriage of an entire vehicle? Or in the doors down in the pinch welds??


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Use it on all the trucks. Works great.


----------



## erkoehler

We got two salt runs in, very icey up here. Everything froze up bad around 1:30-2am.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yep we got screwed again:realmad::realmad:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well just got in from the biggest of all storms salted all lots and walks


----------



## SnowMatt13

I can't wait for next weeks "major" storm. That should be at least an inch then.
Guess we need to wait for a devastating, catastrophic, life ending storm to get 4 inches.....


----------



## dlcs

two pushes and two salt runs, thanks to the high winds.


----------



## Snow2Go

Def not reading all that. Breaks in paragraphs help a ton!


----------



## Kubota 8540

Bad Daddy of all Life Threatening BLIZZARDS followed by me waking up on December 21st to a world that was supposed to end? Anybody out there? Hello.......Hello?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sorry this a auto-reply, there is no one left to ready your post. The world and snow have ended


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1543984 said:


> I can't wait for next weeks "major" storm. That should be at least an inch then.
> Guess we need to wait for a devastating, catastrophic, life ending storm to get 4 inches.....


I'm so done with this weather crap, the next one???? That SOB is so far south it's not even funny


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Western gave me a plow that will last a lifetime !!!!! It's not right either!!!!


----------



## Kubota 8540

Probably a good thing it didn't snow. I heard the wind blowing a couple times when it woke me up and my thoughts were you should get up and look outside, but my self reply was............... it will be there in the morning? Definitely the wrong attitude to start the season with.


----------



## clncut

Well guys, over here in porter county we had about .5-2" of heavy wet snow. This was mostly a salting event for us except for a coue accounts I was able to use my new wideout on. For those of you that run wideouts, mine seemed under powered. I noticed when trying to raise the blade to stack the blade bogged to go up. The snow was wet but I didn't think it was a huge to cause the blade to bog. I also noticed the weight of the snow was able to push back one of the wings when pushing into a pile. Is this normal?


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'm just glad they name these storms


----------



## Kubota 8540

I hear a lot of guys with new plow problems, would you believe I'm still running a 9'-0" Western that's approx 18-20 years old? Original A frame, Original cylinders, new hoses once, multiple cutting edges? For the first 10 years of it's life that plows life it's route was 56 hours straight, including paths to propane tanks and cemeteries? I bought it 2-3 years old used? Wouldn't sell it for the price of a new plow.


----------



## Builder630

So are you guys pulling off the plows today?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Mine came off last night before we went on the salt run.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1544041 said:


> Well guys, over here in porter county we had about .5-2" of heavy wet snow. This was mostly a salting event for us except for a coue accounts I was able to use my new wideout on. For those of you that run wideouts, mine seemed under powered. I noticed when trying to raise the blade to stack the blade bogged to go up. The snow was wet but I didn't think it was a huge to cause the blade to bog. I also noticed the weight of the snow was able to push back one of the wings when pushing into a pile. Is this normal?


I can't remember a lifting problem, and yes on the wings tripping back. There is a relief valve set to prevent the wing from being damage. It straightens the wings so the mold board can trip forward. That's the reason why I put two sets of flags on it. One on the wing and the other on the board


----------



## Holland

Well, got everything done. Plowed everything 3 times this event. Sidewalks were a b!tch! Dad is snowed it with 4ft drifts on his road. Still havent heard if they got hwy 20 open yet. 

Hambrick, you coming for christmas? We've got a white one out here for ya!


----------



## Holland

Just found out. Highway 20 is STILL closed both sides of stockton il.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Holland;1544165 said:


> Well, got everything done. Plowed everything 3 times this event. Sidewalks were a b!tch! Dad is snowed it with 4ft drifts on his road. Still havent heard if they got hwy 20 open yet.
> 
> Hambrick, you coming for christmas? We've got a white one out here for ya!


No we wont be up there this year. The house is getting an addition so we are going to my sisters in the city.

Glad you got to play in the snow!


----------



## clncut

So while finishing up the last account I noticed the left wing wouldn't stay in the scoop position....kept drifting back to straight. Finished the account and took it straight back to the dealer. They tore it apart and found one of the relief valves had a "knick" in it not allowing it to seat properly and letting fluid flow past it. The believe also played a roll with the lift problem I was having. They replaced the valve and all works just fine. They said this has been a common problem with the wideouts. Just an FYI.....


----------



## the new boss 92

Algonquin was icy as all hell. And the winds were serious about 430 still. Even the main roads were jacked up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1544243 said:


> So while finishing up the last account I noticed the left wing wouldn't stay in the scoop position....kept drifting back to straight. Finished the account and took it straight back to the dealer. They tore it apart and found one of the relief valves had a "knick" in it not allowing it to seat properly and letting fluid flow past it. The believe also played a roll with the lift problem I was having. They replaced the valve and all works just fine. They said this has been a common problem with the wideouts. Just an FYI.....


Sounds like a good dealer, I find the wings will trip back more when stacking against old snow piles. Here's a pic of the extra guides


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1544294 said:


> Sounds like a good dealer, I find the wings will trip back more when stacking against old snow piles. Here's a pic of the extra guides


Hope you didnt hit that horse in front of the truck


----------



## the new boss 92

Is there a pushing event coming anytime soon?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1544330 said:


> Hope you didnt hit that horse in front of the truck


Eats like one. U around Sunday?


----------



## GMC99

Worst part about it not snowing last night is, I was avoiding picking up dog poop hoping it would be covered up......epic fail


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1544358 said:


> Eats like one. U around Sunday?


Should be around tommorow from afternoon on and all day sunday. Was gonna see what your deal was and get you them lights


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Going to be in and out tomorrow o Going to look for another German shepherd. I have a baby plow short chained tomy truck....not looking forward go messing with it. The pivot bolt weld is broke and the pivot/quaduart needs some attention to.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Trying to get used to this new phone....I miss the bag phone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1544362 said:


> Worst part about it not snowing last night is, I was avoiding picking up dog poop hoping it would be covered up......epic fail


I seen that to this am


----------



## MR. Elite

How many of yall bring ur dogs plowing wit U also??


----------



## snowguys

1olddogtwo;1544368 said:


> Going to be in and out tomorrow o Going to look for another German shepherd. I have a baby plow short chained tomy truck....not looking forward go messing with it. The pivot bolt weld is broke and the pivot/quaduart needs some attention to.


Where you gonna go look for a German shepherd


----------



## Sawboy

I brought mine a few times. Was cool. But with such a short coat it was tough on him.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can't of the name,its like a 104th & Harlem. We got our last two there. Anyone else know of a breeder on the south side


----------



## Sawboy

Pat, I work with Cathie Sabin of BC Dog Training. Gimme some time and I can ask her if she knows of breeders in the area. She's a Doberman breeder and dog trainer (including Schutzund at one time) of 30+ years. I am sure she knows some good breeders.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

They have some at calumet humane in munster. Hscalumet.org. is the web site


----------



## Builder630

I always liked the white German shepards.... They seem extra mean...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I have a Sheppard he is the nicest dog, unless your the mailman. He doesn't like the mailman. At all.


----------



## erkoehler

Still can't get pics uploaded from iPad .


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1544406 said:


> Where you gonna go look for a German shepherd


i had no problems at all, can only do one at a time


----------



## 1olddogtwo

do it look like the desktop page?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Piece of cake


----------



## erkoehler

Where are you uploading the picture?

Yes, I am getting the full version of the site.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Press manage attachments then pick the pic


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Then you should see this page


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Press choose file


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1544551 said:


> Then you should see this page


The choose file button is grey'd out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1544554 said:


> The choose file button is grey'd out.


Here's a pic of my camera setting in setting


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1544554 said:


> The choose file button is grey'd out.


Can u take a pic of it?


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1544563 said:


> Can u take a pic of it?


Yes, I'll have to charge it back up first though. To be continued due to dead battery ........


----------



## clncut

Can I post a pic here from my iPhone?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1544572 said:


> Can I post a pic here from my iPhone?


no.......not yet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

next week is a swing and amiss


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1544581 said:


> next week is a swing and amiss


 Brant miller just said no big snows in the near future. Of course shilling was saying possibly a big storm Wednesday. I really like the guy but his forecasts are really starting to go down the tube!!


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1544581 said:


> next week is a swing and amiss


I heard that there is a outside chance that it could go north?

Also, how does the new years eve one look?


----------



## Mark13

Holland;1544169 said:


> Just found out. Highway 20 is STILL closed both sides of stockton il.


Some friends of mine run a dairy just east of Orangeville and I think they got power back around 5pm this afternoon. Sounded like they had quite a bit of drifting to deal with as well.

OldDog, how far are you planning to go looking for a dog? A friend of mine works here: http://www.mybodyguarddogs.com/


----------



## Justinpost440

This is the only pile I found all day. 4x20x15. Feet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1544605 said:


> Some friends of mine run a dairy just east of Orangeville and I think they got power back around 5pm this afternoon. Sounded like they had quite a bit of drifting to deal with as well.
> 
> OldDog, how far are you planning to go looking for a dog? A friend of mine works here: http://www.mybodyguarddogs.com/


I'll be up that way to, going to Mittelwest German Shepherds in wunder lake this am


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1544688 said:


> I'll be up that way to, going to Mittelwest German Shepherds in wunder lake this am


Your headin up to wondertucky lol? Youll be right at home up there. Too bad ya didnt tell me ill be up that way this morning but didnt bring the lights


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1544688 said:


> I'll be up that way to, going to Mittelwest German Shepherds in wunder lake this am


You'll be right by my shop.


----------



## Mark13

You'll be 20 minutes from me. I just went past there Thursday night checking part of my route.

The link I sent you to the bodyguard dogs will be probably 30 miles south west of there near Marengo.


----------



## Bird21

Yeah and just past you on 12 south of Volo.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yep that was me. Got a pup, 9 weeks old


----------



## campkd6

Congrats on the pup.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Anybody lookin for a puppy a friend if mine has Great Pieraniece puppy's 800-700 for them


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Congrats in the puppy Pat . What his name WIDEOUT or Blizzard


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey how about pics if the newDogg


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1545011 said:


> Congrats in the puppy Pat . What his name WIDEOUT or Blizzard


HAHAHA Thats epic!!! That way 2 funny!!! 
All jokes aside... kinda like the names tho!! lol


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Just make sure you get that puppy fixed. 
This is what resulted from putting off getting mine fixed.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yikes. So that was a surprise? Go talk to your neighbors i guess. See who has a black colored dog! And give them a few pups.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.mittelwest.com/

I knew once I pulled up to the gate and had to be buzzed in that this was costing me $$$$$$. This place was nice, clean, impressive. I couldn't believe all the awards, ribbons,trophies they had. They have the country top German Shepards. With every word he spoke, I felt my pocket getting lighter and lighter. Well after viewing the puppies all the cash in my pocket disappeared and I had a 9 week old puppy for a x-mas present for the other half.









Sorry for the crappy pic, the iPad sucks with no flash. My New Foundland just released it off his jaw so he's abit wet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Another shot


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Name? Boy or girl? How long until it pisses on your bed?


----------



## erkoehler

Washed all the trucks, hopefully it snows soon!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1545011 said:


> Congrats in the puppy Pat . What his name WIDEOUT or Blizzard


Not sure got to ask the BoSS



SullivanSeptic;1545045 said:


> Name? Boy or girl? How long until it pisses on your bed?


Female, probably already has



erkoehler;1545047 said:


> Washed all the trucks, hopefully it snows soon!


I should have stopped by for a turtle wax


----------



## dieselss

to cute pat!!!


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1544561 said:


> Here's a pic of my camera setting in setting


Mine is identical, but I don't have a camera.


----------



## 01PStroke

Awesome dogs olddog! I have a year old 100lb black long haired GSD myself


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pat you older Shepard looks exactly like mine. Cute puppy.


----------



## Bird21

Three dogs now that's a house full !!!

My wife wants a long haired German Shepard in the worst way but with a Golden Retriever and a White Lab and a 2 1/2 son the house is full. I made the mistake of mentioning that there was a place up the rode where you were heading with puppies, yeah good thing we were late for Christmas service at Willow.


----------



## 01PStroke

Bird21;1545206 said:


> Three dogs now that's a house full !!!
> 
> My wife wants a long haired German Shepard in the worst way but with a Golden Retriever and a White Lab and a 2 1/2 son the house is full. I made the mistake of mentioning that there was a place up the rode where you were heading with puppies, yeah good thing we were late for Christmas service at Willow.


He sheds. A LOT!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Not looking good here. Our best chance for a push is if the southern event moves on Wednesday. I can see a couple of salting in the week.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I will take some saltings. How many saltings do you see? 10 of them for this week? Perfect!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

................


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Small chance for us southsiders tomorrow for a salt run and Wednesday like Pat said if that system does come north a little. Wednesday is our goodest chance.


----------



## dieselss

So how'd the new puppy do pat??


----------



## Kubota 8540

1olddogtwo;1545375 said:


> ................


Nice pic , but I'd be much more entertained if it was a video of her walking in that snow. :laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

Did some one say wondertucky? I know that area and lake well. Mittlwest is high end but you get what you pay for. 

Doesn't look like any pushable snow for a while. New years day maybe?


----------



## brianbrich1

Salt run tomorrow look like an am or pm salting? Should the spreaders go back on the trucks and loaded tonight or is it late enough tomorrow that it can be done in the am if necessary.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

What are you seeing Brian?


----------



## brianbrich1

Optimistic... Ch 5 this morning said freezing rain tomorrow and chance of lake effect in the metro area??? didnt really see much of anything else caught the tale end


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Gotcha. Alright then


----------



## clncut

We just can't catch a break. Last storm went north and this next one stays south.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1545206 said:


> Three dogs now that's a house full !!!
> 
> My wife wants a long haired German Shepard in the worst way but with a Golden Retriever and a White Lab and a 2 1/2 son the house is full. I made the mistake of mentioning that there was a place up the rode where you were heading with puppies, yeah good thing we were late for Christmas service at Willow.


Got a second puppy today. the other half picked up a NewFoundland for the grandkids



dieselss;1545450 said:


> So how'd the new puppy do pat??


Cried like a little baby last night, didn't care for the cage



road2damascus;1545467 said:


> Did some one say wondertucky? I know that area and lake well. Mittlwest is high end but you get what you pay for.
> 
> Doesn't look like any pushable snow for a while. New years day maybe?


oh yea on both




















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## metallihockey88

Whats the cow pups name? Lol. Little cleo get a real name yet? Tell the ol lady she can name the other one


----------



## 1olddogtwo

7 6 midweight with rusted pivot pins and a busted weld on pivot bolt

















Eric returned the lights after Blacking out the outer chorme. Thanks again Eric.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1545743 said:


> Whats the cow pups name? Lol. Little cleo get a real name yet? Tell the ol lady she can name the other one


Cow puppy nic name will be ugly dog until next week

Cleo, I can't call my dog that. She doesnt realize that yet!


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1545753 said:


> Cow puppy nic name will be ugly dog until next week
> 
> Cleo, I can't call my dog that. She doesnt realize that yet!


Cleo is for some fat furry dog. Not a shepherd.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Geourgous Shepard Pat. I will have to come over with my "baby" and let them play!

Also, possilbe freezing rain tonight boys. Might get a little slippery out there tomorrow morning. Keeping my fingers crossed for another salt run!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

come north baby.....

























Cleo.....HA! I'm calling her Super Duty


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1545773 said:


> come north baby.....
> 
> View attachment 120152
> 
> 
> View attachment 120155
> 
> 
> View attachment 120156
> 
> 
> Cleo.....HA! I'm calling her Super Duty


Haha i thought wideout was pretty cool


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1545767 said:


> Geourgous Shepard Pat. I will have to come over with my "baby" and let them play!
> 
> Also, possilbe freezing rain tonight boys. Might get a little slippery out there tomorrow morning. Keeping my fingers crossed for another salt run!


ACCUMULATING SNOW POSSIBLE
There is a potential for up to three periods of accumulating snow

over the next 3-4 days across the area...

Snow #1

Where... Mainly north central and northeast Illinois along/north

of I-88 and the Eisenhower Expressway.

When... Monday daytime.

How much... Nothing to a dusting up to a half inch

Snow #2

Where... Chicago - North Shore - Lake County Illinois

When... Christmas day and evening.

How much... An inch or two possible... locally up to 3 but most will

see less.

Snow #3

Where... Mainly along and southeast of I-55...and... Chicago -

North Shore - Lake County Illinois.

When... Late Tuesday night and Wednesday.

How much... Potential for several inches.

Snow #3 will transition to a lake effect snow event for northwest

Indiana Wednesday night... bringing additional snowfall to that

region.

In addition to snow... increasing winds will cause blowing and

drifting snow... especially in areas that experience snow Tuesday

and Wednesday into Wednesday night. .



metallihockey88;1545774 said:


> Haha i thought wideout was pretty cool


We'll see.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1545767 said:


> Geourgous Shepard Pat. I will have to come over with my "baby" and let them play!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, possilbe freezing rain tonight boys. Might get a little slippery out there tomorrow morning. Keeping my fingers crossed for another salt run!


It should be a wild yard that day!!!!!


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1545773 said:


> come north baby.....
> 
> View attachment 120152
> 
> 
> View attachment 120155
> 
> 
> View attachment 120156
> 
> 
> Cleo.....HA! I'm calling her Super Duty


Each run seems to be coming further North


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes it does. Soon it will be in Wisconsin. Time will tell.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He is my big baby. Super friendly. Just ask Sully. He jumped at him and thank god only put a hole in his shirt and not his body!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1545789 said:


> He is my big baby. Super friendly. Just ask Sully. He jumped at him and thank god only put a hole in his shirt and not his body!


I would have knocked his teeth out! Then ran really fast back to my truck as he chased me and mauled me! It was my best shirt too


----------



## GMC99

I see Im not the only one who added to the family this weekend, just got back this afternoon from Wisconsin with this fuzz ball. "Storm"


----------



## Builder630

I'm due for a dog, I just hate the shedding hair. I've always had Black Labs. If they werent so yappy I'd get a mini pincer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1545792 said:


> I see Im not the only one who added to the family this weekend, just got back this afternoon from Wisconsin with this fuzz ball. "Storm"


now thats a ***'n' kool looking dog!!!!!!!!


----------



## blazer2plower

You will love the nuffee great with kids. Gentle Giants just wait till its bigger and he thanks he's a lap dog just give them love and they will be happy.


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1545809 said:


> now thats a ***'n' kool looking dog!!!!!!!!


My other one "hemi"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

blazer2plower;1545816 said:


> You will love the nuffee great with kids. Gentle Giants just wait till its bigger and he thanks he's a lap dog just give them love and they will be happy.


We had the one nuffee for a year now, he's two, great dog. The second we today is going to the grand kids in Indy.


----------



## metallihockey88

GMC99;1545824 said:


> My other one "hemi"


Beautiful huskies. I love em. First thing im doin when i buy a house and put up a big fence lol is get a husky pup


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Good night to tear apart a salter and figure out why it keeps cutting out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1545868 said:


> Good night to tear apart a salter and figure out why it keeps cutting out.


did you check for a loose nut behind the wheel?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1545870 said:


> did you check for a loose nut behind the wheel?


Thats a given. But thats also a constant. So what ekse could be the problem?


----------



## GMC99

NWS is saying snow likely on Wednesday now....


----------



## GMC99

metallihockey88;1545853 said:


> Beautiful huskies. I love em. First thing im doin when i buy a house and put up a big fence lol is get a husky pup


Thank You, the puppy is actually a Malamute and Husky mix


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1545875 said:


> NWS is saying snow likely on Wednesday now....


That storm is looking gooder and gooder with each model run!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

im way ahead of you guys......im watching saturdays!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

GMC. Thems some cute dogs!! My chickie fell in love with the puppy.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1545893 said:


> im way ahead of you guys......im watching saturdays!!!!!!!!!!


To me, that one looks the best!Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1545868 said:


> Good night to tear apart a salter and figure out why it keeps cutting out.


Details so we can help, does it say Boss on it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1545897 said:


> GMC. Thems some cute dogs!! My chickie fell in love with the puppy.


My old hen wants to call her Cleo, what the......


----------



## dieselss

Hamy what's wrong with the salter?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sounds like motor is tripping the fuse. Wonder if he has a light hooked up to motor switch. If so, probably putting too much draw on motor


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Mike what is it doing


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ok so I have a western 1000 spreader. Switch box has power and sometimes when I hit the power ( turn the spinner on) the control just flashes (like it would if there was a material jamb) which happens whether there is material in the hopper or not. 

It's not a constant problem so I redid the connectors to the motor as they were loose so I'm hoping that's the problem.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Motor is all greased spindle belt is in good condition. No salt residue in the motor housing.


----------



## dieselss

Hamy how old is it?? Have you looked at the motor? How do you have it gnded?


----------



## grkstl2

Are you running it through a relay or is it connected straight to power?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Salter is 5 years old motor is two years old. It is grounded to the battery. No relays.


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Maybe just the connectors,,,,run with it and see.


----------



## grkstl2

I would definitely run a relay. There could be other factors like wire thickness but If the motor is good and the is no binding I am willing to bet running a relay would resolve intermittent issues like this.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I'm not following you on the relay


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mike u have a amp meter? Is it running free with no load on it and it stops? What are u doing to reboot it? What color is ur salt? Does the motor feel hot?


----------



## dieselss

The relay should be used to control high amps,,,but your factory controller might have it built in


----------



## dieselss

A good generic test to see if motor or not. Turn it on and run it at 1or2. Watch it for a bit,,,if it stutters or stalls,,,,motor all day long


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Feel a NW shift coming!


----------



## grkstl2

dieselss;1546053 said:


> The relay should be used to control high amps,,,but your factory controller might have it built in


You are right, I like to run them on all my salters to take some stress off the controller itself. It seems like a lot of my electrical issues went away once I started wiring them in for my equipment.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pat I do. It runs sometimes with and without a load. So it's a hot or miss when it decides not to work.


----------



## Snow2Go

You need to run a relay anything pulling that much power needs a relay. They are 5 bucks don't cheap out. 

So what's up with these new storms? 
In a side not it looks like more then just me bashed the hell out of Skilling and Conrad. They had a girl on the morning after the snow I mean failstorm and I said hire her she's probably more reliable on their Facebook pic. Then later Skilling was like we got a lot of negativity for this bad prediction lol


----------



## dieselss

Lol darn engineers not knowing what there talking about


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Alright then.


----------



## dieselss

Run that thing on low and see what she does and like pat says. Feel the motor hot= no good


----------



## clncut

A pic of the new wideout and a little bit of snow we had.....


----------



## buildinon

So as of 6pm tonight my guys finally got cut free and are on their way home for Christmas from working in Iowa, and I made it to Omaha to spend it with my wife and the rest of our family. We have been in Iowa since Friday night clearing openings for power crews to get to power poles, and towers and whatever else they needed to get to. It took us 15 hours to get from Chicago to Des Moines due to the road conditions in Iowa Friday. They did the worst job I have ever seen in my life of plowing highways. There was snow / ice pack the entire way. I sent Dennis pics along the way of us convoying (with the power trucks, and my plow equipment on trailers) of the traffic and accidents and other stuff. We counted in Iowa alone 295 semi's, car's and mini vans crashed along the way. The only good thing about the trip is that my crews have been on the clock since they left Chicago, and will be on it until they get back $$$$$$

So what do you guys think about the storms the next few days, as I am in Omaha right now and am looking at driving back Christmas day?


----------



## MR. Elite

So its a lil off topic but... Is any1 interested in a pair of BEBE or CK womens sunglasses for the wifey Xmas?? I got 2 pairs is glasses for my girl for Xmas 2day.... Low and behold, she doesnt like the syle of either pair!! So now Im stuck with over $400 in womens sunglasses N not relly sure if I can return these types of things, I dont return things anyways.. (im kinda foolish about things) 
Im willing to take a decent loss on them jus so I dont have 2 go in2 the daum mall again!!! 
If any1 interested, let me kno n Ill post some pics n take any reasonable offer!!! They're only about 12 hours old BTW! LOL


----------



## dieselss

Sure is quiet this morning. Fox said maybe Wednesday for the area. Anyone else see that too


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

NWS says snow for the SE side of Chicago and quickly tapering off farther NW. Maybe a dusting downtown.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dieselss;1546335 said:


> Sure is quiet this morning. Fox said maybe Wednesday for the area. Anyone else see that too


Yes i did see that. That's why I am at central picking up a load right now.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1545778 said:


> ACCUMULATING SNOW POSSIBLE
> There is a potential for up to three periods of accumulating snow
> 
> over the next 3-4 days across the area...
> 
> Snow #1
> 
> Where... Mainly north central and northeast Illinois along/north
> 
> of I-88 and the Eisenhower Expressway.
> 
> When... Monday daytime.
> 
> How much... Nothing to a dusting up to a half inch
> 
> Snow #2
> 
> Where... Chicago - North Shore - Lake County Illinois
> 
> When... Christmas day and evening.
> 
> How much... An inch or two possible... locally up to 3 but most will
> 
> see less.
> 
> Snow #3
> 
> Where... Mainly along and southeast of I-55...and... Chicago -
> 
> North Shore - Lake County Illinois.
> 
> When... Late Tuesday night and Wednesday.
> 
> How much... Potential for several inches.
> 
> Snow #3 will transition to a lake effect snow event for northwest
> 
> Indiana Wednesday night... bringing additional snowfall to that
> 
> region.
> 
> In addition to snow... increasing winds will cause blowing and
> 
> drifting snow... especially in areas that experience snow Tuesday
> 
> and Wednesday into Wednesday night. .
> 
> We'll see.


Is this coming together?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1545778 said:


> ACCUMULATING SNOW POSSIBLE
> There is a potential for up to three periods of accumulating snow
> 
> over the next 3-4 days across the area...
> 
> Snow #1
> 
> Where... Mainly north central and northeast Illinois along/north
> 
> of I-88 and the Eisenhower Expressway.
> 
> When... Monday daytime.
> 
> How much... Nothing to a dusting up to a half inch
> 
> Snow #2
> 
> Where... Chicago - North Shore - Lake County Illinois
> 
> When... Christmas day and evening.
> 
> How much... An inch or two possible... locally up to 3 but most will
> 
> see less.
> 
> Snow #3
> 
> Where... Mainly along and southeast of I-55...and... Chicago -
> 
> North Shore - Lake County Illinois.
> 
> When... Late Tuesday night and Wednesday.
> 
> How much... Potential for several inches.
> 
> Snow #3 will transition to a lake effect snow event for northwest
> 
> Indiana Wednesday night... bringing additional snowfall to that
> 
> region.
> 
> In addition to snow... increasing winds will cause blowing and
> 
> drifting snow... especially in areas that experience snow Tuesday
> 
> and Wednesday into Wednesday night. .
> 
> We'll see.


Is this coming together? I see dark clouds rolling in from the northwest. Currently in Morton Grove.


----------



## dieselss

Fox said maybe a flurry or 3 today and tom.


----------



## GMC99

Wednesday was our best chance to see a plowable event, last night it looked to be moving north, but as always it changed again and looks to be to far south to bring Chicago anything..


----------



## buildinon

In case I don't make it on tomorrow as we will be heading back to Chicago...Wishing everyone an early Merry Christmas...enjoy the time with your loved ones or whom ever you are spending it with, and to all a good night


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, Wednesday's storm looked good yesterday and last night. Today, it looks like a miss. Still a lot can change. Let's hope by tomorrow evening it is a lot farther north. If not MAYBE we'll get a salt run? If not, there's always next year. I'd bet, that too will be a snowless time. Sorry. Merry Christmas.


----------



## road2damascus

There is a new sequel out in theaters near you called "Snowless in Chicago" 

I hate sequels


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1546481 said:


> There is a new sequel out in theaters near you called "Snowless in Chicago"
> 
> I hate sequels


More like a trilogy!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So nothing for tonight


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1546510 said:


> So nothing for tonight


Duh, Santa Claus is coming to town! Lol!


----------



## road2damascus

road2damascus;1546481 said:


> There is a new sequel out in theaters near you called "Snowless in Chicago"
> 
> I hate sequels


Due to the recruitment of actors from the plowsite, it is R rated. The scenes involving some weather forecasters have GRAPHIC VIOLENCE.


----------



## 01PStroke

road2damascus;1546526 said:


> Due to the recruitment of actors from the plowsite, it is R rated. The scenes involving some weather forecasters have GRAPHIC VIOLENCE.


Hahaha I say we get the plows on and pay some Weatherpeople a visit!!


----------



## metallihockey88

Shoulda had a m&g today. Finally in the area. Working right across from the bww on 159th in orland


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pete's II?


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1546571 said:


> Pete's II?


Ulta beauty supply next to the golf galaxy. Demanded we come out today to rod 1 of 3 hair salon sinks when thry have 3 hair appointments before they close today so 2 sinks was more then enough. Its a joke. Now heading to naperville and oswego since im already out and knock out my 2 Wednesday calls early


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pick me up the new Burner driver while your there. Thanks. I need to start thinking of my golf swing, with all this spring weather we get.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1546584 said:


> Pick me up the new Burner driver while your there. Thanks. I need to start thinking of my golf swing, with all this spring weather we get.


No kidding. Get the r11s. Good deals now and its a beast of a club. Only snow ill be seeing is on my snowmobile trip to the UP next month i think


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well I say MERRY CHRISTMAS AND TO ALL A GOOD NIGHT AND MAY WE ALL BE SAFE AND FINALLY GET SOME SNOW TO PLOW


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Merry Christmas guys! I've given up on the snow, the weatherpeople are not to be trusted. In Mid-Late January they're predicting 7-8 inches.

I'll believe it when i see it.


----------



## metallihockey88

elitelawnteam1;1546677 said:


> Merry Christmas guys! I've given up on the snow, the weatherpeople are not to be trusted. In Mid-Late January they're predicting 7-8 inches.
> 
> I'll believe it when i see it.


7-8in for the month of january? Sounds doable. Think they might have finally guessed right lol


----------



## the new boss 92

Nothing better than some beer drinking tonight. Lets home for some plowing storms after the new year


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1546491 said:


> More like a trilogy!


One of these days we will get to plow some snow together. Merry Christmas.


----------



## condo plow

wow i missed out on a lot...( read about 30 pages i missed out on) 

MERRY CHRISMAS EVERYONE FROM OUR FAMILY TO YOUR FAMILY


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Merry christmas yall. Drink safe and drive safety


----------



## kevlars

I am at my monster-in-law's right now. And let me tell you, it's a good thing that we aren't allowed to carry a gun in Illinois. Because, if it were legal, I would have used it on myself by now!!


----------



## road2damascus

kevlars;1546822 said:


> I am at my monster-in-law's right now. And let me tell you, it's a good thing that we aren't allowed to carry a gun in Illinois. Because, if it were legal, I would have used it on myself by now!!


6 months it will be legal


----------



## kevlars

road2damascus;1546825 said:


> 6 months it will be legal


I can only hope you are right!!


----------



## road2damascus

Well the supreme court said so.


----------



## kevlars

I can't wait!!


----------



## road2damascus

kevlars;1546837 said:


> I can't wait!!


I am sure we will wait and wait and wait just like FOID cards. Illinois has to make up their version of a concealed carry permit and the requirements for it within the next 6 months. Then you get the requirements done, probably pay a fee and wait for it in the mail.


----------



## 01PStroke

metallihockey88;1546684 said:


> 7-8in for the month of january? Sounds doable. Think they might have finally guessed right lol


Prob 7-8 spread over 10+ "events" LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Happy Ho-Ho's to everyone.


----------



## dieselss

Merry Christmas,,,a few flakes flying tonight.


----------



## GMC99

I just hit a reindeer.... Damnit, hello geico, umm Rudolph is dead, send the gecko


----------



## the new boss 92

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## erkoehler

Gifts are all under the tree, off to bed.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just put the dogs out, little flakes falling. Feels like Xmas, not


----------



## snowish10

Merry christmas! What a great christmas without snow.


----------



## clncut

Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

To all a goodnight not a snowflake was Fallin not even a hint . When I sprang from bed to hear such a clatter and looked out my window to see what was the matter. To my utter amazement it was a crazed plow truck driver cursing and screaming I'll get you Tom Skilling and show you how!!! Instead of spoiling Christmas for all who have a PLOW!!!!!!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

road2damascus;1546842 said:


> I am sure we will wait and wait and wait just like FOID cards. Illinois has to make up their version of a concealed carry permit and the requirements for it within the next 6 months. Then you get the requirements done, probably pay a fee and wait for it in the mail.


it is going to take them a year b4 they send out permits but then I heard they are going to cost 3,000


----------



## road2damascus

Reliable Snow and Ice;1546997 said:


> it is going to take them a year b4 they send out permits but then I heard they are going to cost 3,000


I figured about the same on the time. I have not heard about cost. It is Illinois, they hate firearms. So anything is possible. I can't wait to see what restrictions they come up with. They are going to be different from any other state.

I also wonder how the anti handgun cities take it. I live in a city where you are suppose to go through a handgun training class and register as a handgun owner. I ended up talking with the chief of police and never had to do any of that stuff.

Once again, merry Christmas all


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This sad, I'll post the current snow maps on Thursday. It will show snow to our N,S,E,W and us stuck in the donut hole


----------



## clncut

What's sad is we finally have consistent temps for snow and nothing! The moisture always shows up when we are above freezing! Somebody pissed off Mother Nature!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U seeing any LES this morning


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1547050 said:


> This sad, I'll post the current snow maps on Thursday. It will show snow to our N,S,E,W and us stuck in the donut hole


It is indeed. Very sad Pat. Two years in a row. I can see why some would want to quit. Me myself included. Mostly because of my family and money. The snow business is a gamble and the odds are not in our favor. I might make my money back like last year but that's about it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This year is abit different for me. I'm not to the point to where I need the money, I just need something to do with my time. In years gone by, I always had my regular job to work. I'm still with the same company but I moved to our large loss division.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My stepdaughter and kids live in Louisville, their supposed to drive up Thursday. I got a feeling I'll be going to get them


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1547053 said:


> U seeing any LES this morning


Nothing so far.......I guess Santa didn't get my wish list!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1547063 said:


> This year is abit different for me. I'm not to the point to where I need the money, I just need something to do with my time. In years gone by, I always had my regular job to work. I'm still with the same company but I moved to our large loss division.


I am doing great with the other part of my business. I relied on snow last year. This year i lined up a lot of other work so i don't rely snow. My issue is having thousands tied up in equipment, insurance, maintenance costs and registrations only to get my money back with three storms. I could be investing it into tools equipment that could make me money everyday of the year. I am just bent out of shape. One pushable event and i will be back to normal.


----------



## dieselss

Kinda looking like a white Xmas out there


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1547082 said:


> Kinda looking like a white Xmas out there


Pics or it didn't happen ;-)


----------



## dieselss

Ok smart guy. Doing it now.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Merry Christmas to all of you and your families


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Its snowing in lansing now. Roads are getting a dusting on them.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1547090 said:


> Ok smart guy. Doing it now.


Just playing with ya. I believe you.


----------



## dieselss

well,,,,its something......


----------



## brianbrich1

Merry christmas all... All paved and concrete surfaces are white..


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Send it a little west. All my churches would need some salt. Come on guys send it my way, it is Christmas! Merry Christmas!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i like the vogue tires


----------



## dieselss

thanks,,,there royal seals actually,,,,just turned inside lol
why you gotta make fun of my DUBS huh!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

All kidding aside, I like the updated mirrors


----------



## dieselss

thanks Pat,,,,,,wish I would have got the power folding ones,,,but for the price i paid for these,,,couldnt pass them up


----------



## kevlars

dieselss;1547141 said:


> thanks Pat,,,,,,wish I would have got the power folding ones,,,but for the price i paid for these,,,couldnt pass them up


Where did you get a deal on the mirrors? I've been wanting some for my 2000. Don't care if they are power fold/ telescope. Just power adjust.

Kevlars


----------



## dieselss

ebay,,,,but the guy didnt post them right,,,so i was the only bidder. he has them from time to time again. there take offs from 450s. 2 things,,,,they have a metal tab that has tobe cut off----no biggie and you either have to change your tk plug,,,or just change them both. and run wire for turn, parking, and heat


----------



## kevlars

Nice!! I don't have heated mirrors now. Which sucks! Just would like to get the bigger blind spot mirror. 

Kevlars


----------



## dieselss

there aint much that you dont see with these babies


----------



## kevlars

I know. The truck at work is a 2012 F250 with them. And they are awesome!


----------



## road2damascus

Anybody use heated wipers


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No salt needed its all melting and i have salt down from last week


----------



## metallihockey88

Holy *****. Just looked out the window and the ground is covered and its snow. Might be a merry christmas after all


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1547187 said:


> Holy *****. Just looked out the window and the ground is covered and its snow. Might be a merry christmas after all


Where you at now?


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1547197 said:


> Where you at now?


Lol no cross country tours today hopefully. In skokie. Close to an inch down and still comin down pretty damn good


----------



## swtiih

snowing and sticking in niles


----------



## road2damascus

Sunny in wondertucky


----------



## metallihockey88

Was laughing at the radar. Literally a small like 10 town cloud of lake effect sitting on top of the north shore. North as buffalo grove. South as tip of the city and west as about park ridge


----------



## 01PStroke

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh joy the land of no snow ?? Merry Christmas BAH HUMBUG !!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1547342 said:


> Oh joy the land of no snow ?? Merry Christmas BAH HUMBUG !!!!


Should move north. Finally tapering off here. Gotta be close to 2in


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1547346 said:


> Should move north. Finally tapering off here. Gotta be close to 2in


In skokie? I am out west but all my accounts are there north of skokie


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1547352 said:


> In skokie? I am out west but all my accounts are there north of skokie


Im at the northern tip of skokie and just shoveled about 1.5in off my drive but its melted underneath from warm ground temps so some spots about 1in and shaded spots 1.5+


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1547358 said:


> Im at the northern tip of skokie and just shoveled about 1.5in off my drive but its melted underneath from warm ground temps so some spots about 1in and shaded spots 1.5+


Thanks for the update


----------



## metallihockey88

Where are your accounts at? Im out goin to shovel my grandmas walks so could do a quick drive by if its not too far for me. Shoot me a text. 8472046196


----------



## snowguys

Anyone know how west side of
Chicago looks like central and Roosevelt by any chance


----------



## snowguys

Skokie can use a salting I just salted a few lots


----------



## metallihockey88

snowguys;1547370 said:


> Skokie can use a salting I just salted a few lots


Wow southside of skokie git less than 1in but me 3miles north got almost 2. Starting to melt now so salt should do it no problem


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well fricken Skilling is now calling for a blizzard southern IL and into Indiana all the way to NY with a possible 20+ in parts if NY


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1547451 said:


> Well fricken Skilling is now calling for a blizzard southern IL and into Indiana all the way to NY with a possible 20+ in parts if NY











he might right this time


----------



## DIRISHMAN

That totally blow no snow to push . Now I know what ya meet pat by being in the doughnut hole all to our north an d south and us in the damn middle ..... This totally sucks


----------



## turb0diesel

I say we all pitch in for a snow making machine...


----------



## road2damascus

Out west in the Harvard / Belvidere area now. Got some nice size piles and snow drifts left over from Thursday out here.


----------



## Snow2Go

Ohio supposed to get 20" from tomorrow's storm. Wtf


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Son of a b&@$; South and north. Everytime.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

my money's on 2016


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

That's a little far out. No?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

When is our next chance of snow. I need to get away for awhile


----------



## SnowMatt13

My guess is 2015 sometime. Maybe December.


----------



## the new boss 92

This wouldn't be bad if I had seasonal contracts!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1547559 said:


> When is our next chance of snow. I need to get away for awhile


After tomorrow's salting, u can have the rest of the year off. Friday/Saturday looks weak and south


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1547615 said:


> After tomorrow's salting, u can have the rest of the year off. Friday/Saturday looks weak and south


Looks south but I'm hoping for a salt? Who knows? That will be the storm we get 4 inches area wide. At leat I hope so!


----------



## MR. Elite

turb0diesel;1547492 said:


> I say we all pitch in for a snow making machine...


LOL I told U that the other day!! U kno.... Villa has a whole bunch there not using....! Mayb we can.. BARROW them, 4 the season...??


----------



## turb0diesel

MR. Elite;1547639 said:


> LOL I told U that the other day!! U kno.... Villa has a whole bunch there not using....! Mayb we can.. BARROW them, 4 the season...??


YEA! thats not a bad idea!
WHEN ARE YOU TINTING MY WINDOWS!?
I need my windhsield done too!


----------



## erkoehler

Salting one property tonight


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Slow morning.


----------



## dieselss

I think everyone went south


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There's a chance for the north side Friday now with a clipper type system


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wrenching on trucks today. What are the chances that the air dryer on both trucks have holes in them at the same time? Annoying!


----------



## clncut

I'm seeing a pattern here.....first north, then south. Now north again!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1547840 said:


> Wrenching on trucks today. What are the chances that the air dryer on both trucks have holes in them at the same time? Annoying!


I was just by your shop.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1547836 said:


> There's a chance for the north side Friday now with a clipper type system


What do you think for the northwest half of Illinois? I see John Dee has us for 1-2" but...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm really trying to stay away from the weather. If Ron didn't text me today I never would have looked. I'm so fed up with this crap. I do like this new text to talk feature


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1547847 said:


> I was just by your shop.


Stop in. Pick up a wrench. Dont be shy


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1547865 said:


> I'm really trying to stay away from the weather. If Ron didn't text me today I never would have looked. I'm so fed up with this crap. I do like this new text to talk feature


Feels like we just picked up where last winter left off. Actually we are behind from last year at this time.


----------



## snowish10

Looks like we didn't have to take the plows out of storage this winter.


----------



## dlcs

I can't complain too much, we got to plow some last week. Sure would be nice to have a big one though.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Starting to snow in Orland park now by the Mall


----------



## erkoehler

Man it was tempting to grab a couple trucks and drive to the storm going on down south!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1547869 said:


> Stop in. Pick up a wrench. Dont be shy


Had to go play with the rats over at our New Lenox Panduit.


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1547903 said:


> Starting to snow in Orland park now by the Mall


Aaaaaand it's gone. LOL


----------



## condo plow

light snow at midway


----------



## GMC99

I found snow!!! To bad its 500 miles north! And costing me money to play in it instead of making it!!


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

hey its 23 degrees here if Ft. Worth with 2.5 on the ground. Watched the news and heard TxDot only has 170 trucks to fight 8 counties down here. they throw sand, it sucks


----------



## metallihockey88

PabstBlueRibbon;1548013 said:


> hey its 23 degrees here if Ft. Worth with 2.5 on the ground. Watched the news and heard TxDot only has 170 trucks to fight 8 counties down here. they throw sand, it sucks


Bet people still drive better in 2.5in out there then they do here lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1547951 said:


> Aaaaaand it's gone. LOL


Hey P Stroke you off of 167th in the OHills


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Screw it. Who has snow? I want to go snowmobiling. m gonna load up and find me some. Just got a new GoPro Hero 3. I want to break it in at about 100 mph.


----------



## WilliamOak

It's bad enough to not get any substantial snows, but even worse to be on the cusp of two massive storms and get ****. Oh well at least it was a white Xmas here!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea we would need close to 75 inches to get tje lake back up 6 inches


----------



## DIRISHMAN

That' what she said


----------



## GMC99

SullivanSeptic;1548204 said:


> Screw it. Who has snow? I want to go snowmobiling. m gonna load up and find me some. Just got a new GoPro Hero 3. I want to break it in at about 100 mph.


Only 100mph??? LOL Come to Hurley! waist deep here


----------



## metallihockey88

GMC99;1548240 said:


> Only 100mph??? LOL Come to Hurley! waist deep here


Damn you. My buddy is pulling into his place in bessimer as we speak. Hows the snow up there? Trails nicely groomed? Hopin to get up to my other buddies place in ironwood next weekend


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1548202 said:


> Hey P Stroke you off of 167th in the OHills


Basically 159 and 91st


----------



## GMC99

metallihockey88;1548259 said:


> Damn you. My buddy is pulling into his place in bessimer as we speak. Hows the snow up there? Trails nicely groomed? Hopin to get up to my other buddies place in ironwood next weekend


Trails are actually what I would consider "good".. But they are going to need more snow, after new years they are going to be beat.... Rode from Hurley to Lake in the clouds yesterday and only came across 1 bad trail around Gogebic, averaged 60 MPH the rest of the ride..


----------



## metallihockey88

GMC99;1548289 said:


> Trails are actually what I would consider "good".. But they are going to need more snow, after new years they are going to be beat.... Rode from Hurley to Lake in the clouds yesterday and only came across 1 bad trail around Gogebic, averaged 60 MPH the rest of the ride..


Yea i thought they were a lil short on snow for real good trails. Want to get up there to stud my sled and get it ready for our annual big trip. Ol trusty is somehow still goin strong. 97 skidoo formula 500 with 13k miles still runs like new. Track is bald so just trying to get one more year out of her with studs before she gets retired to a spare guest sled. How often you get up there? Maybe see ya up there one of these times


----------



## erkoehler

Check BK Boat & Sled in lakemoore, they may have a good used track.



metallihockey88;1548296 said:


> Yea i thought they were a lil short on snow for real good trails. Want to get up there to stud my sled and get it ready for our annual big trip. Ol trusty is somehow still goin strong. 97 skidoo formula 500 with 13k miles still runs like new. Track is bald so just trying to get one more year out of her with studs before she gets retired to a spare guest sled. How often you get up there? Maybe see ya up there one of these times


----------



## GMC99

metallihockey88;1548296 said:


> Yea i thought they were a lil short on snow for real good trails. Want to get up there to stud my sled and get it ready for our annual big trip. Ol trusty is somehow still goin strong. 97 skidoo formula 500 with 13k miles still runs like new. Track is bald so just trying to get one more year out of her with studs before she gets retired to a spare guest sled. How often you get up there? Maybe see ya up there one of these times


I dont get up there anywhere as much as i use to, 4 times a year at best. I will defenently let you know next time we are planning a trip.. Dont feel bad, I retired my 97 Yamaha 700 with 11,000 miles on it last year, rode the snot out of it, blew a track on gogebic at about 100mph to...no fun! Bought the Apex 4 stroke and havent looked back..


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1548307 said:


> Check BK Boat & Sled in lakemoore, they may have a good used track.


Yea ive heard about them. Problem is bought the sled 4 years ago for $400 and have had to put $0 into it. Worried everything is gonna crumble changing the track and gonna cost twice what its worth to fix it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Back to more screwing

Here's the northern clipper and a southern system for Friday

























Yes, thats right.....it merges after chicago.....SOB, MF'er's


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1548376 said:


> Back to more screwing
> 
> Here's the northern clipper and a southern system for Friday]


Any hope this might produce something or should I just keep lining up more jobs that doesn't include a plow?

This December gives a whole new meaning to "don't quit your day job" :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

salting seems inline 48 hours out.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1548381 said:


> Any hope this might produce something or should I just keep lining up more jobs that doesn't include a plow?
> 
> This December gives a whole new meaning to "don't quit your day job" :laughing:


Or don't quit doin what your doin til the fat lady sings


----------



## snowguys

Anyone else see that that lake effect coming across the lake?


----------



## snowguys

Never mind looks to be falling apart


----------



## erkoehler

Can't see it on my phone....


----------



## snowguys

What apps you have for your phone I have whether channel and weather bug both are coming up with it


----------



## buildinon

So decided to stay in Omaha for Christmas (btw late Merry Christmas to everyone) after realizing that the Chicago storm was going to fall apart. By doing that Wed I pushed things out here a lot after spending as much time as my wife would let me driving around taking pictures of how bad some of the lots are plowed out here. I called some of the property management companies that I already knew, and by tomorrow should have contracts signed with almost half of them, as they have ways getting out of them with under performance or satisfaction not met clauses. You should see the joke of a job a lot of the plow guys do out here and get away with. If we tried to do that in Chicago, we would be fired in a heart beat. I sent them pictures of the lots that my guys do here, (and had done this storm) and ones that they had paid to have done and it was case closed. 

Pat what do you really think about the Friday Snow? I was thinking about driving back late tomorrow night, but if it's not going to be worth the 2" trigger then I am staying put for a little while lomger, to try and drum up some more work out here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

See if you can find us some work out there, our record snowfall will continue into 2013 and beyond


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So pat sometime in JAN 2013 ???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I never said Jan, u did.....


I going break my heart to renew my plowing insurance today, it's almost like giving away to a worthless cause.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well at least your not giving up your new shinny plow


----------



## dieselss

Hey pat if your just throwing money away,,,,,I think you could hit me with a few bucks down here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

are you saying you're worthless because I don't think you're worthless.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1548694 said:


> are you saying you're worthless because I don't think you're worthless.


- ahahaha merry Christmas ya filthy animal


----------



## dieselss

Hey at this point,,ill take it. That's all I gotta say....deal 
Thx Dennis.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Weather service just called to let me know incoming lake snow headed into Midway area in the next hour? .... =)


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NW Snow Removal;1548735 said:


> Weather service just called to let me know incoming lake snow headed into Midway area in the next hour? .... =)


Really? Any idea how much? Keep me informed. I have lots up there.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1548739 said:


> Really? Any idea how much? Keep me informed. I have lots up there.


Yep from 0.00002 all the way to 0.00006 better haul out the big stuff Ryan ....


----------



## metallihockey88

Flurries starting at lisle naperville border


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1548748 said:


> Yep from 0.00002 all the way to 0.00006 better haul out the big stuff Ryan ....


I would be happy with that. Salt run is a salty run.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1548735 said:


> Weather service just called to let me know incoming lake snow headed into Midway area in the next hour? .... =)


Thanks for the update. Like Ryan asked, keep us informed.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Up to an inch by tonight 9 pm (closest to lake will get most obviously)...tomorrow am another dusting to 1.5" ending by midnight ....time will tell. Cross your snow plows.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1548768 said:


> Up to an inch by tonight 9 pm (closest to lake will get most obviously)...tomorrow am another dusting to 1.5" ending by midnight ....time will tell. Cross your snow plows.


That would be great. Not at all holding my breath. Just spoke with Brian Rich and he said flurries were falling by Midway right now.


----------



## erkoehler

Morning guys! Don't worry, boat show move in is january 7th, show open on the 9th.


----------



## dieselss

Kinda coming down good in nwi


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Coming down good in the city / loop back on train headed back home


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Its not really doing anything in Tinley Park. Just an FYI.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nope thats its. Its done snowing for ever


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Heavy snow cermak and Michigan. Everything is white.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Midway/oak lawn area? How does it look? Anyone have eyes on it?


----------



## GMC99

SullivanSeptic;1548852 said:


> Midway/oak lawn area? How does it look? Anyone have eyes on it?


Looks like this!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

nada in Oak Lawn area

My guys plowing downtown though. Thank you, lake effect.

Hopefully everyone will get some action tomorrow.


----------



## metallihockey88

Comin down pretty good over here in the north side. 1/2in so far


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

What are you guys seeing for tomorrow?


----------



## kevlars

NW Snow Removal;1548933 said:


> nada in Oak Lawn area
> 
> My guys plowing downtown though. Thank you, lake effect.
> 
> Hopefully everyone will get some action tomorrow.


I got some action last night! Oh...you're talking about plowing...snow that is!!!

Kevlars


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Nws:

For friday night

currently anticipate total snowfall accumulations of 2.5 to 3.5 inches
generally north of the i-88 corridor...with upwards of 1 inch
possible south to the i-80 corridor. South of the i-80
corridor...currently only anticipating a dusting to perhaps a half
inch or so.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

What are you guys seeing for tomorrow?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Not sure why that posted twice. But thanks.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

NW Snow Removal;1548933 said:


> nada in Oak Lawn area
> 
> My guys plowing downtown though. Thank you, lake effect.
> 
> Hopefully everyone will get some action tomorrow.


Let's hope so Maggie


----------



## ULM2013

2-4 inches mchenry county for friday.


----------



## road2damascus

flurry in highland park just started.


----------



## condo plow

is there any numbers to this friday snowfall? or just another salting?


----------



## ULM2013

Who knows. Noaa says 2-4 north, 1-2 city and less south of city


----------



## NW Snow Removal

1-2" ...or then there's always the possibility of it suddenly shifting north or south and Chicago getting nothing. That seems to be a huge possibility this year.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

South not much maybe a heavy salting


----------



## road2damascus

sidewalks covered. lake effect snow coming down pretty good up here. probably getting me excited for nothing.


----------



## erkoehler

ULM2013;1549179 said:


> Who knows. Noaa says 2-4 north, 1-2 city and less south of city


A solid 2 would be nice for a full push and salt.


----------



## ULM2013

erkoehler;1549233 said:


> A solid 2 would be nice for a full push and salt.


Amen to that. I love clippers that drop 2-4 just not on a friday during the day. Wont complain we are due.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1549233 said:


> A solid 2 would be nice for a full push and salt.


Give me 1 1/2 and I'm plowing everybody. Its close enough!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ULM2013;1549244 said:


> Amen to that. I love clippers that drop 2-4 just not on a friday during the day. Wont complain we are due.


You don't like Friday storms? Seems like thats all we got last year.


----------



## metallihockey88

Well just shoveled a very heavy 1.5in off my drive. Looks like it might be finally done


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Buy back your blade (I saw it in the for sale section) and get that beast of a truck set up and ready. At least you can do your drive with it!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1549266 said:


> Buy back your blade (I saw it in the for sale section) and get that beast of a truck set up and ready. At least you can do your drive with it!


Haha i hate not having a blade. It will absolutely have a blade next season. Unfortunately probably gonna be a western as its more adjustable for lifts. Pat gave me a nice tutorial on the easy western adjustability for lifts. Thanks a lot haha


----------



## the new boss 92

1-3 tomorrow were I start plowing and end up in Algonquin were they are calling for 2-4. Ill taking it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1549271 said:


> Haha i hate not having a blade. It will absolutely have a blade next season. Unfortunately probably gonna be a western as its more adjustable for lifts. Pat gave me a nice tutorial on the easy western adjustability for lifts. Thanks a lot haha


smart young man only gets smarter, ford trucks only deserve the best plows....









Eric, the headlights look good



ULM2013;1549244 said:


> Amen to that. I love clippers that drop 2-4 just not on a friday during the day. Wont complain we are due.


its not going to snow...



NW Snow Removal;1549180 said:


> 1-2" ...or then there's always the possibility of it suddenly shifting north or south and Chicago getting nothing. That seems to be a huge possibility this year.


bingo, its a very dry system...



ULM2013;1549179 said:


> Who knows. Noaa says 2-4 north, 1-2 city and less south of city


maybe a salting....



condo plow;1549171 said:


> is there any numbers to this friday snowfall? or just another salting?











I've said my peace....

hehe


----------



## GMC99

To much salt down on lots, and daytime traffic results in no plowing, already see it happening..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I see another salting for tomorrow. Im cool with that. As of now, I am downtown now and the pavement is slick. Some people should be putting salt out here


----------



## snowguys

Hey atleast me and Eric are in the 2-4 range (and anyone else on the north end)


----------



## dlcs

1-2" here but its going to take all day for it to come down. Maybe there will be some slush to push around tomorrow night? Maybe a salting?


----------



## dlcs

Olddog,


I heard that the new years eve storm might be moving further north, have you seen this? Anything else coming in within the near future? You got any insight? LOL


----------



## WilliamOak

2-4" Ill take it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It better take Amtrak to come that far north!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1549349 said:


> It better take Amtrak to come that far north!!!!!


Greaaaaat!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm staying up to watch Tommy, I will to bet he'll say we'll get more snow then what the model say


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hes on next. I bet the same. He's all over the place. I think the last miss rattled him. Actually i know it rattled him


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Here he comes.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Enough pics already


----------



## swtiih

he says 1" - 3" friday and friday night


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That's a raggy looking "snow storm" coming this way.


----------



## PremierPlow

*Boss Power-V Problems*

Hi guys.

I've got a problem with one of my plows that I ran into last week. (we did get enough snow to plow in Lake Geneva, WI) It's one of those pesky intermittent electrical problems. The plow is a Boss Power-V 9.2 RT-3 with Smart Hitch. On occasion the fuse will blow when I drop the plow. It has never done it when angling the wings or raising, only lowering. It _usually_ starts out fine and the more i use it the worse it will get. It might go 10 min fine, blow the fuse, i'll replace it and then it'll only make it 2 min and then it'll blow the next one the first time i try and lower it. other times it'll blow the fuse right off. I pulled it into the shop to try and fix it and i couldn't get it to blow the fuse. I pulled it out and hit the button to lower it and it didn't even go down 6" before it blew the fuse. I've replaced the coils on the valves and done a visual inspection of the wire from the controller to the plow and can't find any problems.

Has anyone run into something like this? it's maddening :realmad: and I really can't take it out like this.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1549386 said:


> That's a raggy looking "snow storm" coming this way.


the models he was showing was 2" over 2 days..... that blows


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't enough about boss but I would be looking to see if when u drop to see if the harness is bouncing around. U could have a short and that movement could cause it to rear its ugly head


----------



## Snow2Go

So we will get it actually or a flake?


----------



## Rainer

It's lookin' more and more like less and less.


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Does gle view north brook really have 5+ inches on the ground


----------



## snowguys

Idk about glenview but like Evanston,Skokie,and parts of Morton grove we are pushing snow from 2-4 inchs


----------



## erkoehler

We should know by this time tomorrow how much of a pay cut Skilling needs.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We might see half a flake. I mean half an inch at the most


----------



## condo plow

Just got in from my north run had nothing but some spot salting.....


----------



## metallihockey88

Lunarlandscape;1549474 said:


> Does gle view north brook really have 5+ inches on the ground


Maybe in the last few days. Got about 2.5in down in northern tip of skokie


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey guys just remember NO SNOW TIL SOMETIME NEXT YEAR !!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

May as well start a new thread the new Chicago / Indy 2013/2014 Great Depression


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its another bust guys. And the beat goes on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Beat it,beat it,beat it, that's all the versus I remember


----------



## 1olddogtwo

In other news, we hit 500 murders in Chicago last night


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1549569 said:


> In other news, we hit 500 murders in Chicago last night


For the month? Sounds like theyre really cleaning up the streets lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1549572 said:


> For the month? Sounds like theyre really cleaning up the streets lol


They should past out guns


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Really....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's worst than this, their counts that little dusting


----------



## metallihockey88

Now that map is just impressive the winter is literally avoiding us like the fat chick at prom lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea ........two weeks ago


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nam guess.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GFS guess.....


----------



## metallihockey88

Stop posting all these depressing ass maps lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm taking the plow off and burying behind both of my trailers, leaving the receivers at work!!!!! Lets see if that helps


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1549603 said:


> Stop posting all these depressing ass maps lol


That's coming from the guy with the most snow in Chicagoland


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1549607 said:


> I'm taking the plow off and burying behind both of my trailers, leaving the receivers at work!!!!! Lets see if that helps


Haha its a start. I sold mine and no snow the last 2 years. Sorry better buy one asap


----------



## erkoehler

Guess I'll go back to sleep. Crossing my fingers for at least a salt run.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1549611 said:


> That's coming from the guy with the most snow in Chicagoland


Haha we never really get any lake effect. Cant believe it. Even uncle tommy seemed surprised it was just sittin on top of the north shore all night


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I might be up your way later this morning, where do you want ur yard snow stacked at, by the street or middle of yard?.....this blows


----------



## metallihockey88

You can do my neighbors drive where i park my van. Theres about 5in of heavy cement on it im too lazy to clean off lol


----------



## snowguys

One of the village is Skokie plow trucks took out my door,half door and part of the bed he thought it was a good idea to make a u turn in the middle of the road


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm driving north of 80 off 355. light flurries little tidbits of snow whipping on the highway
it was sticking in shady areas by the house


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I really like this new feature.this new text to speech is really improve over the last version. I think I can talk all day long into my phone.I really have nothing more to say though


----------



## Cover Guy

Snowing pretty good in kankakee


----------



## the new boss 92

Woke up to a light covering in carol stream, I don't see. Much of anything after that!


----------



## the new boss 92

Lol went from 100% down to 50% from last night down to this morning. Damn


----------



## 1olddogtwo

maple and 355 nothing


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snowing pretty good in New Lenox / east Jo. Covering side streets and parking lots.


----------



## Midwest Pond

cooking bacon and scrambled eggs in Mundelein still waiting for winter to begin


----------



## clncut

Ground is covered in porter county. Light snow


----------



## dieselss

Same in nwi. Big flakes starting to turn everything white


----------



## condo plow

snow sticking here (midway)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My trucks are out salting as of 830am!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its snowing downtown right now.


----------



## condo plow

question its suppose to snow from 9am to 11pm and we are suppose to get less then 2 inches does anyone have some insight on this?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Anyone near Darien Woodridge?


----------



## metallihockey88

Nice big flakes comin down in mchenry slow and steady for an all day long 2in event lol


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Coming down pretty steady in South Bend


----------



## GMC99

Its almost done, and we got nothing on the pavement... Big surprise


----------



## 2_Djinn

Snowing pretty good here, I heard the county plow this AM and my son came in excited that it was snowing..haha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It is all but over. Temps in the low to middle 30's. A little left well north into Wisconsin. Let's all hope for more this afternoon or evening as the temps fall. Otherwise were done for a while.


----------



## erkoehler

Roads here are barely wet, not looking good.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1549781 said:


> Roads here are barely wet, not looking good.


Trucks sure look nice all lined up at lauderdale. Hopefully they be out when i drive by again tonight


----------



## WilliamOak

just some decent size flakes for the past hr +, slowly falling gonna have to snow for 48hrs like this to amount to enough to do anything with.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what is falling down is already melted.I think it's a good day to drive to Crystal Lake


----------



## SnowMatt13

This is pretty sad.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1549799 said:


> This is pretty sad.


I it's still early yet hopefully I'm wrong


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1549796 said:


> what is falling down is already melted.I think it's a good day to drive to Crystal Lake


Its snowing pretty good up there but nothing is sticking yet. All treated surfaces are just wet


----------



## SnowMatt13

I hope you're wrong.


----------



## ULM2013

This is basically being eatin alive. Hopefully something happens. Everythings just wet and i can count the snow flakes falling here in algonquin/crystal lake


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ULM2013;1549813 said:


> This is basically being eatin alive. Hopefully something happens. Everythings just wet and i can count the snow flakes falling here in algonquin/crystal lake


small world I'm on my way to Crystal Lake.


----------



## ULM2013

1olddogtwo;1549817 said:


> small world I'm on my way to Crystal Lake.


Where ya heading to?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate strobefor another set of rigid lights


----------



## ULM2013

Rob is a good guy. Thats where i picked up my rigids too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

found out the V plow with wings doesn't fit you toll booths it's too well I'm sure I scrape up some black paint


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1549823 said:


> found out the V plow with wings doesn't fit you toll booths it's too well I'm sure I scrape up some black paint


Haha shoulda told me. Coulda grabbed em for ya or ya headin up to wondertucky again to get another puppy? Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

not even snowing up there Crystal Lake


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1549826 said:


> Haha shoulda told me. Coulda grabbed em for ya or ya headin up to wondertucky again to get another puppy? Lol


no more puppies for me.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

What happen to the snow? Its all gone.


----------



## campkd6

Are the Rigid lights worth the $ may have to go spend some Christmas cash.


----------



## GMC99

Skillings got up maps of snow tonight, and tomorrow morning?? I thought this was it?


----------



## ULM2013

The rigids are stupid bright. They are smaller than a conventional work lamp. Indestructable. Draw very very low power and USA made. This video is an awsome promotional tool from rigid industries


----------



## campkd6

Which models are you running. Too many to choose from. Are expensive but looks like you get what you pay for.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Haha don't say I didn't you


----------



## ULM2013

campkd6;1549891 said:


> Which models are you running. Too many to choose from. Are expensive but looks like you get what you pay for.


D2. Its the 3"x 3" with 6 LEDs.


----------



## ULM2013

Heres an ok view from last friday morning. Look at the color quality compared to the head lights.


----------



## campkd6

The proof is in the picture those are awesome. Sure beats the Farm&Fleet lights I've been running.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ULM2013;1549895 said:


> D2. Its the 3"x 3" with 6 LEDs.


I just picked them up, he says these are the newer higher watted ones at 3030 lumens-34 watts.there's a good possibility I may have missed understood him too.for the price for the kit for the whole 9 yards good money spent


----------



## GMC99

Anybody here have the Lowe's in carol stream?


----------



## erkoehler

GMC99;1549916 said:


> Anybody here have the Lowe's in carol stream?


Nope, but I was there a week ago and it was pretty icey.


----------



## GMC99

erkoehler;1549917 said:


> Nope, but I was there a week ago and it was pretty icey.


they salted at some point, but they used so much salt, it looks like someone dropped bags of salt all over the parking lot, such a waste, i swear there's an inch of salt by the front door and all over the lot... Screwing themselves out of work


----------



## 1olddogtwo

anyone catch the weather at lunch time


----------



## the new boss 92

I think that lowes is cheap, they never really had good service I'm right around the corner and go to wings stop and Costco all the time during the winter and its poorly done.


----------



## the new boss 92

Old dog I think there were still stuck on blizzard conditions lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well the first wat sucked. 55GPS 855 in the phone picked up continue 7.1 miles


----------



## GMC99

the new boss 92;1549928 said:


> I think that lowes is cheap, they never really had good service I'm right around the corner and go to wings stop and Costco all the time during the winter and its poorly done.


I live right behind Lowe's in the townhouses, where u at?


----------



## campkd6

1olddogtwo;1549902 said:


> I just picked them up, he says these are the newer higher watted ones at 3030 lumens-34 watts.there's a good possibility I may have missed understood him too.for the price for the kit for the whole 9 yards good money spent


If you don't mind me asking what did the kit run you.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

322 OTD that includes the wiring the hardware relay switch the whole 9 yards


----------



## campkd6

Thats not too bad


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I think it's a great price. I'll post pics later


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was just reading the AFD. it sounded like they were surprised at the snow this morningsounds like we're still on track cording to National Weather Service


----------



## GMC99

Skilling mentioned Monday and Thursday also??


----------



## campkd6

Thats a lot better than Mfg's website and local to boot. Can't wait to see pics of them mounted.


----------



## snowguys

320 per light? Or how many in a kit


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Set of two


----------



## 01PStroke

Glad to see my pup likes this crap weather too!


----------



## Mark13

I think I'm going to put my plow and spreader back in storage. This is pathetic.

Forecasted for 2-4" We got 9 flakes before it stopped.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Well you have us beat Mark, I think we had about 5.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1548388 said:


> salting seems inline 48 hours out.


I was half wrong



R&R Yard Design;1548847 said:


> Nope thats its. Its done snowing for ever


Little did he know



Snow Management;1549030 said:


> Nws:
> 
> For friday night
> 
> currently anticipate total snowfall accumulations of 2.5 to 3.5 inches
> generally north of the i-88 corridor...with upwards of 1 inch
> possible south to the i-80 corridor. South of the i-80
> corridor...currently only anticipating a dusting to perhaps a half
> inch or so.


Friinkin NWS



R&R Yard Design;1549205 said:


> South not much maybe a heavy salting


Did u even?



1olddogtwo;1549293 said:


> smart young man only gets smarter, ford trucks only deserve the best plows....
> 
> View attachment 120408
> 
> 
> Eric, the headlights look good
> 
> its not going to snow...
> 
> bingo, its a very dry system...
> 
> maybe a salting....
> 
> View attachment 120409
> 
> 
> I've said my peace....
> 
> hehe


I was so hoping to be wrong



GMC99;1549311 said:


> To much salt down on lots, and daytime traffic results in no plowing, already see it happening..


It didn't help



snowguys;1549314 said:


> Hey atleast me and Eric are in the 2-4 range (and anyone else on the north end)


Two to four flakes



dlcs;1549342 said:


> Olddog,
> 
> I heard that the new years eve storm might be moving further north, have you seen this? Anything else coming in within the near future? You got any insight? LOL


I really dont even wants to look



Snow2Go;1549446 said:


> So we will get it actually or a flake?





erkoehler;1549497 said:


> We should know by this time tomorrow how much of a pay cut Skilling needs.


All of it



DIRISHMAN;1549533 said:


> May as well start a new thread the new Chicago / Indy 2013/2014 Great Depression


Ready to sign up



metallihockey88;1549603 said:


> Stop posting all these depressing ass maps lol


Sorry buddy



erkoehler;1549616 said:


> Guess I'll go back to sleep. Crossing my fingers for at least a salt run.


Sweet dreams!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

That was a lot of quotes.


----------



## clncut

Plowed one of our HOAs. Really enjoying the wideout. Hoping the possibility of some LE will add some more snow to the accounts we did t plow so we can reach out trigger.


----------



## MR. Elite

01PStroke;1549984 said:


> Glad to see my pup likes this crap weather too!


LMAO at least u get 2 look at a lil snow lol


----------



## MR. Elite

Any1 think we might get any measurable amount of snow this season, at all???


----------



## ULM2013

MR. Elite;1550025 said:


> Any1 think we might get any measurable amount of snow this season, at all???


Yea. Mayby 5.6 inches total


----------



## Mark13

MR. Elite;1550025 said:


> Any1 think we might get any measurable amount of snow this season, at all???


I think this is the only type of snow that will be pushed. By the professional unlicensed pharmacists and not the professional snow plow operators.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the kit....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the light..


----------



## the new boss 92

GMC99;1549932 said:


> I live right behind Lowe's in the townhouses, where u at?


I'm off Gary and st Charles not to far but I'm up that way a lot


----------



## WilliamOak

the new boss 92;1550048 said:


> I'm off Gary and st Charles not to far but I'm up that way a lot


That's funny I know a guy who used to live not too far off Gary/army trail. Used to be down there pretty often actually. He might still live there idk for sure.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*So the year ends*

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
326 PM CST FRI DEC 28 2012

.DISCUSSION...
318 PM CST

SYNOPSIS...FORECAST LOOKS RELATIVELY QUIET WITH SYSTEMS PASSING TO
THE NORTH AND SOUTH OF THE CWA. LAKE EFFECT SNOW IS POSSIBLE
TONIGHT THROUGH SATURDAY EVENING WITH LITTLE TO NO ACCUMULATION
EXPECTED AT THIS TIME. THE NEXT CHANCE OF SNOW FOR AREAS ALONG AND
SOUTH OF I-80 ARRIVES EARLY NEXT WEEK...WITH ANOTHER CHANCE OF LAKE
EFFECT SNOW MID TO LATE NEXT WEEK.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*And the Year begins*


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat just stop posting your very disappointing


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hey how hard is it to take down the headliner on an 08 Super Duty to put in the atomics


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1550073 said:


> Pat just stop posting your very disappointing





R&R Yard Design;1550078 said:


> Hey how hard is it to take down the headliner on an 08 Super Duty to put in the atomics


man your just in a bad mood today.

Its not that bad if you just take your time. Its been a long time since I dropped the liner.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No I'm not in a bad mood just stop putting bad pictures

Lol


----------



## dlcs

The new years storm may move north, as it has already but its not even on shore yet. Who knows.


----------



## GMC99

Is there more coming tonight? What the hell was skilling talking about at noon?? Sounded like snow was/is suppose to redevelop or some crap tonight???


----------



## MR. Elite

ULM2013;1550029 said:


> Yea. Mayby 5.6 inches total


N wat we already got 1 so far.. adding up the the dust we've seen as of now!?? I may as well 4get about snow for this season, n jus move on2 my other endeavors.... Then (MAYBE) I might get a chance to use my toys.....!!? I guess its time to start planning and setting up this coming seasons car shows.... WTF!?! So discouraging and frustrating!!


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1550078 said:


> Hey how hard is it to take down the headliner on an 08 Super Duty to put in the atomics


Call up george. He did mine which should be same as yours. Hell walk ya through it and give ya some pointers


----------



## MR. Elite

Mark13;1550030 said:


> I think this is the only type of snow that will be pushed. By the professional unlicensed pharmacists and not the professional snow plow operators.


Hmmm.... At least somebody is pushing white stuff somewhere... LOL 
No really, If I depended on the snow money I might b pushing that white stuff, after the past 2 seasons!


----------



## snorider075

Frozen precip mist out in Foxvalley area heading out to check out the zero tolerance


----------



## MR. Elite

R&R Yard Design;1550078 said:


> Hey how hard is it to take down the headliner on an 08 Super Duty to put in the atomics


While its out, U should bring it by... I can get the girl to suede it for U!! Give it the luxury/custom look and feel to it! We do a ton of Suede headliners, and they look amazing in any vehicle!!!


----------



## Mark13

Frozen mist like substance falling from the sky here in Woodstock. Kinda sticking to parts of the driveway that didn't have salt on them. Anything with salt residue is just wet.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Nothen here in algonquin. Good thing to need a nap lol.


----------



## GMC99

My mood today! Got back from snowmobiling to a *****y girlfriend, and no snow..... :realmad:


----------



## erkoehler

Man, I am going to be buying up some CHEAP equipment at the rate this season is going


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1550121 said:


> Man, I am going to be buying up some CHEAP equipment at the rate this season is going


Haha no kidding. Might be able to afford a skid for next year after all


----------



## MR. Elite

GMC99;1550120 said:


> My mood today! Got back from snowmobiling to a *****y girlfriend, and no snow..... :realmad:


At least U got some sledding out of it..... I seem to experience those same 2 things lately as well!? LOL


----------



## PremierPlow

Thanks Pat for the advise on finding the short. It's still evading me. But it's not like I need the plow to go lower or anything like that. 

going out to take the pool cover off...


----------



## metallihockey88

PremierPlow;1550140 said:


> Thanks Pat for the advise on finding the short. It's still evading me. But it's not like I need the plow to go lower or anything like that.
> 
> going out to take the pool cover off...


Call john at johns garage. Hes as much of a boss expert as youll find. Best buy to help you troubleshoot. 847 998 9557


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Elite Dave gonna be going to see ya for my tint on my ride 22-221/2% tint on my ride


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1550166 said:


> Hey Elite Dave gonna be going to see ya for my tint on my ride 22-221/2% tint on my ride


Just get some tinted glasses. Youll be set. Dont have to worry about gettin pulled over for tints then lol


----------



## Sawboy

Plowed last night for Mike. First time behind a plow in 7 years, and 1st time ever doing residential. Good to be back!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Russ never mind the ATOMICS fix the veebox clutch


----------



## turb0diesel

MR. Elite;1550107 said:


> While its out, U should bring it by... I can get the girl to suede it for U!! Give it the luxury/custom look and feel to it! We do a ton of Suede headliners, and they look amazing in any vehicle!!!


Tint my truck tomorrow?? I would say today but im gonna go get a hair cut and I have my trailer hooked up.


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1550166 said:


> Hey Elite Dave gonna be going to see ya for my tint on my ride 22-221/2% tint on my ride


Sounds Good brother!! I actually was jus contacting George to see if I might b able to do Ur ride at his shop the day I go to meet with him about lighting options n discuss some biz ideas and ventures.....


----------



## MR. Elite

turb0diesel;1550192 said:


> Tint my truck tomorrow?? I would say today but im gonna go get a hair cut and I have my trailer hooked up.


I got U covered my man! Jus let me kno when U get some free time. U kno as well as any... Im open 24/7... U were dam near asleep in the pass seat of the Pacifica at 5am, when we were finishing the head unit and tv's. LOL


----------



## dlcs

To quote the NWS in Moline.


"MODELS JUST A COUPLE DAYS AGO CUT SYSTEM OFF IN THE
SOUTHWEST THIS WEEKEND AND THEN TRACKED IT EASTWARD WHILE
STAYING WELL SOUTH OF THE CWA. SINCE THEN... COLLECTIVE TRENDS
HAVE BEEN TO BRING SYSTEM NORTHWARD WITH ENOUGH INFLUENCE AND
POTENTIAL PHASING WITH NORTHERN STREAM ENERGY DIVING TOWARD THE
GREAT LAKES. GIVEN THE GENERAL NORTHWARD TRENDS I HAVE NUDGED
UP POPS AND SPREAD -SN MENTION TO JUST SOUTH OF THE QUAD CITIES
MON-MON NGT. TRENDS THOUGH WOULD ACTUALLY SUGGEST PCPN COULD COME
MUCH FARTHER NORTH AS DEPICTED BY 12Z HI-RES ECMWF. BUT... NOT
READY TO BITE ON HI-RES ECMWF JUST YET WITH MUCH OF THE ENERGY IN
QUESTION STILL OFF THE WEST COAST YET TO MAKE LANDFALL AND THEREFORE
NOT WELL SAMPLED BY RAOB NETWORK. MODELS COULD END UP TRENDING SOUTH
ONCE ENERGY IS BETTER SAMPLED."


----------



## MR. Elite

Well since there no snow this season.... Ill give any1 from PS good pricing on tint or any other services!! 
I figured since the majority of us aren't making any $$ this season.. the least I can do is offer great pricing for any1 who needs/wants any services I offer!!?? (gotta keep myself busy and outta trouble somehow?)


----------



## metallihockey88

[QUOnTE=MR. Elite;1550227]Well since there no snow this season.... Ill give any1 from PS good pricing on tint or any other services!! 
I figured since the majority of us aren't making any $$ this season.. the least I can do is offer great pricing for any1 ho neds/wants any services I offer!!?? (gotta keep myself busy and outta trouble somehow?)[/QUOTE]
;
What kinda stuff do ya do aside from tints??3


----------



## turb0diesel

MR. Elite;1550213 said:


> I got U covered my man! Jus let me kno when U get some free time. U kno as well as any... Im open 24/7... U were dam near asleep in the pass seat of the Pacifica at 5am, when we were finishing the head unit and tv's. LOL


Tonight deff wont work.
Goin milf huntin'
Tom. for sure


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1550217 said:


> To quote the NWS in Moline.
> 
> "MODELS JUST A COUPLE DAYS AGO CUT SYSTEM OFF IN THE
> SOUTHWEST THIS WEEKEND AND THEN TRACKED IT EASTWARD WHILE
> STAYING WELL SOUTH OF THE CWA. SINCE THEN... COLLECTIVE TRENDS
> HAVE BEEN TO BRING SYSTEM NORTHWARD WITH ENOUGH INFLUENCE AND
> POTENTIAL PHASING WITH NORTHERN STREAM ENERGY DIVING TOWARD THE
> GREAT LAKES. GIVEN THE GENERAL NORTHWARD TRENDS I HAVE NUDGED
> UP POPS AND SPREAD -SN MENTION TO JUST SOUTH OF THE QUAD CITIES
> MON-MON NGT. TRENDS THOUGH WOULD ACTUALLY SUGGEST PCPN COULD COME
> MUCH FARTHER NORTH AS DEPICTED BY 12Z HI-RES ECMWF. BUT... NOT
> READY TO BITE ON HI-RES ECMWF JUST YET WITH MUCH OF THE ENERGY IN
> QUESTION STILL OFF THE WEST COAST YET TO MAKE LANDFALL AND THEREFORE
> NOT WELL SAMPLED BY RAOB NETWORK. MODELS COULD END UP TRENDING SOUTH
> ONCE ENERGY IS BETTER SAMPLED."


I just mention this to Pat. With that said, I am done looking at weather for a while. I am sick of the disappointments and let downs. By the time that storm gets close it will be all rain or go way north. That's just the year were having.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1550183 said:


> Plowed last night for Mike. First time behind a plow in 7 years, and 1st time ever doing residential. Good to be back!


cat is out of the bag. got a full push.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1550240 said:


> I just mention this to Pat. With that said, I am done looking at weather for a while. I am sick of the disappointments and let downs. By the time that storm gets close it will be all rain or go way north. That's just the year were having.


I know, I know....Last year we couldn't get cold enough, now this year its cold but no precip.


----------



## GMC99

MR. Elite;1550227 said:


> Well since there no snow this season.... Ill give any1 from PS good pricing on tint or any other services!!
> I figured since the majority of us aren't making any $$ this season.. the least I can do is offer great pricing for any1 who needs/wants any services I offer!!?? (gotta keep myself busy and outta trouble somehow?)


Where are you located? Can you give me a rough estimate as to how much it would cost to tint the front 2 windows on a dodge ram?


----------



## MR. Elite

metallihockey88;1550232 said:


> [QUOnTE=MR. Elite;1550227]Well since there no snow this season.... Ill give any1 from PS good pricing on tint or any other services!!
> I figured since the majority of us aren't making any $$ this season.. the least I can do is offer great pricing for any1 ho neds/wants any services I offer!!?? (gotta keep myself busy and outta trouble somehow?)


;
What kinda stuff do ya do aside from tints??3[/QUOTE]

Remote starts & alarms, Hid lighting, custom interiors and paint, tv's, tail light tinting, custom head & taillights, high power sound systems and custom wood or fiberglass boxes... Pretty much the motto is... If U can dream it, we can n will build it!!


----------



## campkd6

MR. Elite;1550329 said:


> ;
> What kinda stuff do ya do aside from tints??3


Remote starts & alarms, Hid lighting, custom interiors and paint, tv's, tail light tinting, custom head & taillights, high power sound systems and custom wood or fiberglass boxes... Pretty much the motto is... If U can dream it, we can n will build it!![/QUOTE]

How much for 2 way remote start on my 2002 Chevy 2500HD Duramax, What about redoing the window tint on my Peterbilt 379 side windows, wing windows, peep window, and darken the rear window it's factory tinted. Probably cant do the Pete until warmer weather unless I get the shop insulated.


----------



## snorider075

Heading out to salt at 11!$$


----------



## MR. Elite

GMC99;1550311 said:


> Where are you located? Can you give me a rough estimate as to how much it would cost to tint the front 2 windows on a dodge ram?


I'm located in Elgin, but I can offer on site service depending on some circumstances and location! Since all vehicles are diff. And I'm offering PS members special pricing.... 
I'll pm U a price when I get home on the Mac sir!


----------



## GMC99

MR. Elite;1550371 said:


> I'm located in Elgin, but I can offer on site service depending on some circumstances and location! Since all vehicles are diff. And I'm offering PS members special pricing....
> I'll pm U a price when I get home on the Mac sir!


Thank You! Im not far from you, im in Carol Stream


----------



## 1olddogtwo

uh mmmmm...


----------



## metallihockey88

Doin what everyone else should be doin. Drinkin my snow sorrows away. Everyone get bombed. No snow comin


----------



## dieselss

What you growning about now pat??


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh, i dont know. Maybe the fact that the radar just cleared up completely


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1550458 said:


> Oh, i dont know. Maybe the fact that the radar just cleared up completely


Jameson for all. Makes everything better. Right sully? Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes it does. But then morning comes and that's when it hurts


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1550474 said:


> Yes it does. But then morning comes and that's when it hurts


Oh it does. Best not to think about it


----------



## Bird21

Surfing the net drinking a Captain and Coke while watching Disney Junior with the little guy.

Yeah pretty much bored outta my mind, nothing to fix, no snow to plow, and the lights for the shop won't be here till Monday, it's gonna be a long two days. Comed finally showed and connected the power just a tad over 3 months since I called and told them everything was ready. The hook up was free of charge as a courtesy for being late, as should my power for the next three months. Sure is gonna be nice to have power in the shop 2 years since i started this little project.

this is the start


----------



## Bird21

It started with hands in concrete now at age 2 1/2 i can't leave keys in any machines as he knows how to start everything.

Nice little project to end the year


----------



## dieselss

Nothing to fix bird,,,,,,hell come dwn here I still have backup trucks to go through


----------



## Bird21

1980's 515 International for sale if anyone is looking
Total rebuild last winter
Everything works as it should
15,500.00

Spread the word

i am upgrading to a newer smaller loader if this sells


----------



## Snow2Go

Looks like southern Illinois might get hit again monday


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1550463 said:


> Jameson for all. Makes everything better. Right sully? Lol


Real Irishman drink JOHN POWERS or Tully More dew not that sissy stuff jamason :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bone dry out there now. This sucks. Was hoping for salt run but that's out of the question now


----------



## Bird21

dieselss;1550491 said:


> Nothing to fix bird,,,,,,hell come dwn here I still have backup trucks to go through


I should have said the shop is not ready to start the summer equipment maintenance . Power just got turned on yesterday and the lights won't be in till Monday, so working in the dark with no heat is not ideal.

I have to set up the wood fired boiler that will heat the floor via in floor heat, and that is all still in transport from Canada. The shop has been a build as I can afford it project and with the lack of snow money last year it has taken longer than I expected.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well any luck SKILLET HEAD WAS ON AND said next storm possible for us is Monday night and like 3-4 for us south guys ?????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bird21;1550507 said:


> I should have said the shop is not ready to start the summer equipment maintenance . Power just got turned on yesterday and the lights won't be in till Monday, so working in the dark with no heat is not ideal.
> 
> I have to set up the wood fired boiler that will heat the floor via in floor heat, and that is all still in transport from Canada. The shop has been a build as I can afford it project and with the lack of snow money last year it has taken longer than I expected.


Well bird your little guy in pic is awesome .remember those days all to well lot if fun .Now there just PITAs. Well just think by the time you got enough to finish it you have too start swimming in the pool.... Hey by the way everyone M&G party at Birds back yard....................


----------



## Bird21

Not my pool just a job we did the hardscape on, if that was my pool the heat would be blasting and the pics wouldn't be of loaders.... lol

I am pretty bored tonight.......can you tell haha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well kinda figured that just figured it make ya feel better than think if snow


----------



## turb0diesel

Since were not getting anymore snow... Ill be starting a new project next week..


----------



## erkoehler

We're actually salting, everything stayed wet and temperature came back down. 26-28* and snow flurries now.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

It's snowing. Surprise


----------



## Mark13

What appears to be around a 1/4" here in Woodstock.


----------



## mikeitu7

Light snow @ harlem & 127 not sticking very much.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snow in Joliet


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It's snowing in Canada


----------



## 01PStroke

SullivanSeptic;1550651 said:


> It's snowing in Canada


Probably in Texas and Florida too. Lol


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Salt ruuuuuuun!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

01PStroke;1550653 said:


> Probably in Texas and Florida too. Lol


At least it's accumulating in Texas and Florida.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Is anyone salting? Drove through my lots this morn and only a few needed it due to the salt that was already on pavement. Hard for me to justify salting when no snow on the lot and it's not slippery.


----------



## kevlars

I hope we don't get any here. I'm on vacation in Florida. Getting on a cruise ship in about 3 hours! See ya in 8 days!

Kevlars


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im out now, but its hit or miss. Residual is taking care of most of it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I also figured that my fuel tanks had way too much diesel in them. So why not drive around aimlessly, burning it up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm also out. Like Sully said hit or miss. Snowing good in Oak Forest now. I'd say I'll salt about half or just over half my lots.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

SullivanSeptic;1550674 said:


> I also figured that my fuel tanks had way too much diesel in them. So why not drive around aimlessly, burning it up.


Lol. That's what I have been doing the last two days


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing here in Bloomingdale lightly now.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Maybe the next one....lol
They called for 6+ up here last week, we got an inch of slush
They called for 2-4 yesterday, we got enough to wet the pavement

I'm not worried unless they call for 24-30 inches, then MAYBE we'll get to put the blades down.
Very frustrating watching the weather go around us this year....:realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1550708 said:


> Maybe the next one....lol
> They called for 6+ up here last week, we got an inch of slush
> They called for 2-4 yesterday, we got enough to wet the pavement
> 
> I'm not worried unless they call for 24-30 inches, then MAYBE we'll get to put the blades down.
> Very frustrating watching the weather go around us this year....:realmad:


I feel your pain


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Yay salted three accounts. Steak dinners tonight!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Surf and turf for me.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Fancy......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, thats how I roll. Salted one more lot than you, so i can afford it.


----------



## condo plow

snowing @ midway sticking on sidewalks pavement is melting it........i guess its time to salt my house i would do it but i will make my 10 year old kid do it......got to start them at a young age lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Washed the truck up so it should start raining anytime now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1550782 said:


> Washed the truck up so it should start raining anytime now.


Salter working now?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat would you want to help with my dpf


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll help. I have a brand new sawzall and torchs i want to trynout.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1550840 said:


> Pat would you want to help with my dpf


Just make sure you loosen the bolts on the downpipe side and not the nuts they run through on the flange. No matter how hard i tried i couldn't loosen the welded nuts. Much easier to to unscrew the bolt lol

Oh im stupid forget you got an 08-10. Not sure if yours is the same as mine on that


----------



## GMC99

Any of you weather gurus looked at Mondays storm system? Is it still tracking north?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1550852 said:


> Just make sure you loosen the bolts on the downpipe side and not the nuts they run through on the flange. No matter how hard i tried i couldn't loosen the welded nuts. Much easier to to unscrew the bolt lol
> 
> Oh im stupid forget you got an 08-10. Not sure if yours is the same as mine on that


when you sent me that text about you couldn't get the nuts loose, I laughed hard to myself. yes the nuts are welded to the flange on the 64 motor too

Russ when you wanna do it


----------



## birchwood

*relays for salter*

A few pages back you guys suggested to Hambrick to run relays for his salter. I don't have any on any of mine either, and am wondering if I should and how to wire up. Any info would be great.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1550870 said:


> Any of you weather gurus looked at Mondays storm system? Is it still tracking north?


looks good for Saint Louis in all points east


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1550878 said:


> looks good for Saint Louis in all points east


Yeeeaaaaahhhhh!


----------



## Rainer

GMC99;1550870 said:


> Any of you weather gurus looked at Mondays storm system? Is it still tracking north?


Only one model supporting it being far north enough, and that model would put most of the snow south of I88. Most of the weather guys I follow think it'll stay downstate.










Sucks because I have to make a decision on my annual NYE trip with the family that puts me 3 hours away, and I'm sure as hell not taking 2 vehicles just to be 'covered'.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Rainer;1550881 said:


> Only one model supporting it being far north enough, and that model would put most of the snow south of I88. Most of the weather guys I follow think it'll stay downstate.
> 
> Sucks because I have to make a decision on my annual NYE trip with the family that puts me 3 hours away, and I'm sure as hell not taking 2 vehicles just to be 'covered'.


Just go. Hopefully Murphy's law will follow you and we get some snow. Sorry, but someone has to take a pinch for us to get something. Thanks for volunteering


----------



## Rainer

SullivanSeptic;1550884 said:


> Just go. Hopefully Murphy's law will follow you and we get some snow. Sorry, but someone has to take a pinch for us to get something. Thanks for volunteering


OK, but y'all are buyin' when I get back!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1550798 said:


> Salter working now?


Yes sir, didn't add the relays yet tho. I took the motor housing off and found the power connection was loose. I redid both connections and it has worked fine yesterday and today. Not sure why they used quick connections for the power and ground but I soddered them now to avoid this issue again.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Rainer;1550886 said:


> OK, but y'all are buyin' when I get back!


Hey, if we get a storm system to actually come thru here, I will be glad to buy


----------



## MR. Elite

Is there any logical reason why we are in (donut) as Pat described it?? I just dont understand!? Why us?? Why not somewhere else?


----------



## Bartlett_2

This weather sucks. Holidays are over in a couple days and the long part of winter is yet to come... I can't remember in recent years starting the season with just saltings, especially moving into January...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bartlett_2;1550972 said:


> This weather sucks. Holidays are over in a couple days and the long part of winter is yet to come... I can't remember in recent years starting the season with just saltings, especially moving into January...


Last year was the same


----------



## Rainer

MR. Elite;1550962 said:


> Is there any logical reason why we are in (donut) as Pat described it?? I just dont understand!? Why us?? Why not somewhere else?


It's not because of where we are in relation to the weather, it's because of where the weather is in relation to us. Really hasn't been cold enough when we do have moisture, and too dry when it's cold enough. Timing has been everything these past 13 months. Winter is only 1/3 over.

It's a matter of perception, too, I guess. Been spoiled around here for awhile up until last year. Someone else's turn I guess.

There are lies, damned lies, and statistics.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1550878 said:


> looks good for Saint Louis in all points east


Sweet. We're east of St. Louis.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1551018 said:


> Sweet. We're east of St. Louis.


So is Miami


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rainer;1551017 said:


> It's not because of where we are in relation to the weather, it's because of where the weather is in relation to us. Really hasn't been cold enough when we do have moisture, and too dry when it's cold enough. Timing has been everything these past 13 months. Winter is only 1/3 over.
> 
> It's a matter of perception, too, I guess. Been spoiled around here for awhile up until last year. Someone else's turn I guess.
> 
> There are lies, damned lies, and statistics.


Well said, it only a matter of time


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1551021 said:


> So is Miami


Wow..... I wonder what they will name that storm. If this storm goes from St. Louis east to Chicago and than also to Miami, it better have a good name!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1551029 said:


> Wow..... I wonder what they will name that storm. If this storm goes from St. Louis east to Chicago and than also to Miami, it better have a good name!


The GFS keeps it south of us, the NAM puts 2 to 4 thru the southside. The NWS should be updating in a hour or so. I think its a long shot for a pushable event


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Right now, the next event looks like a long time away.....like the tenth. I'm sure something will pop before then, doesn't mean jack swatch if it does.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Lake effect advisory issued for South Bend


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1551044 said:


> Right now, the next event looks like a long time away.....like the tenth. I'm sure something will pop before then, doesn't mean jack swatch if it does.


I'm kind of hoping for a clipper with the cold air next week. Than again I'm kind of hoping for anything that will bring us snow.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1551040 said:


> The GFS keeps it south of us, the NAM puts 2 to 4 thru the southside. The NWS should be updating in a hour or so. I think its a long shot for a pushable event


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

M&S Snowplowing;1551046 said:


> Lake effect advisory issued for South Bend


Lucky.....!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Been coming down light but steady since about 11am. Getting heavier last couple hours. Keeps up I'll be pushing tonight.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

And now on to the important stuff...time take the grandkids sledding.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

When we going drinking?


----------



## 2_Djinn

Pretty steady all day, slowly adding up. Gotta love the lake


----------



## brianbrich1

Hambrick & Co.;1551072 said:


> When we going drinking?


In a few hours...


----------



## MR. Elite

Rainer;1551017 said:


> It's not because of where we are in relation to the weather, it's because of where the weather is in relation to us. Really hasn't been cold enough when we do have moisture, and too dry when it's cold enough. Timing has been everything these past 13 months. Winter is only 1/3 over.
> 
> It's a matter of perception, too, I guess. Been spoiled around here for awhile up until last year. Someone else's turn I guess.
> 
> There are lies, damned lies, and statistics.


So,with that bein said... Is there any sure thing of some good alum. (im talking inches, not mm) in the near/future at all?? Im starting to feel the so called weathermen and all the radars I been seeing are jus LIES, or just to keep our hopes up for NOTHING!! LOL 
I mean dont get me wrong....salt runs a great and all, but I really wanna have some real fun and PUSH something! I feel so left out seeing almost every1 around us with snow! 
Im starting to think I should've just went to Colorado for the month, to c some family and some real snowboarding!! Winter in these parts jus isn't the same anymore....... I miss the ol Chicagoland winters!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

brianbrich1;1551080 said:


> In a few hours...


Where ya headed


----------



## brianbrich1

Hambrick & Co.;1551086 said:


> Where ya headed


Wherever anybody wants to shoot the bs...the normal spot works for me


----------



## metallihockey88

Well if any of you southside boys are that bored your more then welcome to help me rod a sewer in orland


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My guy was out there all day. Pumping and rodding. Did 5 jobs in orland.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1551040 said:


> The GFS keeps it south of us, the NAM puts 2 to 4 thru the southside. The NWS should be updating in a hour or so. I think its a long shot for a pushable event


What I said with words, thanks NWS
MONDAY-TUESDAY
MEANWHILE AS COLDER AIR SETTLES IN MONDAY...THE NEXT IN A SERIES OF
SOUTHERN STREAM SYSTEMS WILL BE ORGANIZING IN THE SOUTHERN PLAINS.
NAM SEEMS TO BE THE OUTLIER BRINGING ACCUMULATING SNOW UP TO THE WI
BORDER. GFS/ECMWF/GEM TAKE THE SYSTEM FURTHER SOUTH. GIVEN THE
HISTORY OF THE LAST COUPLE SYSTEMS...DONT HAVE REAL HIGH CONFIDENCE
ON HOW THIS WILL PLAY OUT...BUT WILL HAVE HIGHEST POPS ACROSS EAST
CENTRAL IL AND ONLY SLIGHT CHANCE ACROSS THE ROCKFORD AND CHICAGO
AREAS. COLDER AIR WILL FILTER IN TUESDAY WITH COLDEST AIR WAY NORTH
OVER THE NORTHERN GREAT LAKES. LOW LEVEL WINDS FAVORABLE FOR LAKE
EFFECT SNOW EAST OF PORTER COUNTY. CONFIDENCE - MEDIUM.

WEDNESDAY-SATURDAY
DONT SEE ANY MAJOR STORM SYSTEMS TO AFFECT THE LOCAL AREA THE SECOND
HALF OF THE WEEK. ECMWF BRINGS ANOTHER WAVE THROUGH THE GREAT LAKES
WEDNESDAY NIGHT-THURSDAY. CANT HAVE MUCH CONFIDENCE IN TIMING OR
STRENGTH OF LOBES DROPPING THROUGH NORTHWEST FLOW THIS FAR OUT. WILL
MAINTAIN SLIGHT CHANCE POPS FOR NOW. MID WEEK STILL LOOKING COLD BUT
NOT AS COLD AS PREVIOUS RUNS...WITH VERY COLD ARCTIC AIR REMAINING
OVER THE UPPER LAKES. SOME MODERATION LOOKS LIKELY BY THE WEEKEND.
CONFIDENCE - MEDIUM.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1551102 said:


> My guy wax out there all day. Pumping and rodding. Did 5 jobs in orland.


Can I get a wax job to?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

brianbrich1;1551092 said:


> Wherever anybody wants to shoot the bs...the normal spot works for me


Name a time. Ill meet ya over there


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its 4:08 pm


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1551102 said:


> My guy was out there all day. Pumping and rodding. Did 5 jobs in orland.


Nice at least yoyr closer. Im on my way out from a nice crawl space rodding in mchenry. Boy i love saturdays lol


----------



## brianbrich1

Hows 5:30..


----------



## metallihockey88

You guys heading to the bww on 159th in orland? If so guess i might drop by since im workin about 200ft away in the same shopping center


----------



## brianbrich1

183 rd / harlem tinley


----------



## metallihockey88

brianbrich1;1551139 said:


> 183 rd / harlem tinley


Sounds far


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wish i could make it. Hanging with wife and kids tonight.


----------



## brianbrich1

Basket of excuses every time... Hahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1550714 said:


> Yay salted three accounts. Steak dinners tonight!


Hammy buying steak nuggets tonight


----------



## brianbrich1

Yep.. Its on the internet must be true...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well guess no snow for this year...... man this sucks..... :realmad::realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hell ya its true

I'm trying to go


----------



## brianbrich1

Ufc fight tonight to I believe.. Free at bws


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

First round is on Sully since he salted 4 accounts today.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well someone here got a push


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1551216 said:


> First round is on Sully since he salted 4 accounts today.


Actually i salted 7 accounts. 3 of my big seasonals got salt then a few others that wanted it


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Look at you. Just tell the wife they need more salt.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nick can't go to BW's cause he don't like their CHEESE


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Talk about depressing seeing the snow in Boston , New England 18-24 from the last storm and another 8-12 tonight !!!!!! 
ARGH ARGH!!!! This absolutely sucks ..


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

304 days until snow season starts.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck mike don't think it started back up from last year. Never mind another 304 days to heck with this think we should all go hang out on lawnsite.com being spring and summer might be better !' But then again probably won't get any rain for weeks and be in the 90's weeks on end... GOOD GRIEF


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

no I can go to BW's just dont like the place....


----------



## Sawboy

mmmmmmmm Jammin Jalapeño........mango habanero........


----------



## buildinon

Well looks like we are on track to either tie or break the 1920-1921 snow season totals for the WORST (aka lowest) totals in Chicago's history which came in at 9.8" !!!! At this point, I do believe that someone had said there will be alot of cheap equipment to buy up, and I do believe they are correct


----------



## buildinon

Oh btw...

1920-1921 was 9.8"
1921-1922 was 11.5"
1922-1923 was 21.5"

So if history does "repeat itself" as they say, then some of us are up a creek without a paddle


----------



## MR. Elite

Interesting numbers and facts. 
Makes me wonder..


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yeah I think we are going to brake that record....:crying::crying:


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Just got back in, was able to push all accounts....time for a nap.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Three/four inches?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like Cover Guy gets his wish


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Solid 4 in my drive in south bend and about 3 in granger and maybe 2 in Niles


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next time sleep in and let the southside guys handle your route!!!!!!

Well I'm starting to look for winter storage for my plow, anyone have room for a 10ft, 1000lb paperweight?


----------



## birchwood

1olddogtwo;1551644 said:


> Next time sleep in and let the southside guys handle your route!!!!!!
> 
> Well I'm starting to look for winter storage for my plow, anyone have room for a 10ft, 1000lb paperweight?


I've got a nice and secure spot right in front of my truck.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

I had a good spot for it....unfortunately I had to stack snow there..sorry.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sure. Bring it over. I'll "store it".


----------



## Cover Guy

1olddogtwo;1551641 said:


> Looks like Cover Guy gets his wish


I hope your wright the last two storms we end up just being on the northern edge and don't get anything not that you guys are any more lucky than me


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ryan that plow would sure look pertty on front of your skid


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Speaking of skids. Anyone looking for one? I have a buddy that is an excavator and he is selling his New Holland Skid steer. 2008 L175 with 1200 hours. Let me know if anyone is interested. He has an 8ft pusher for it that has only been used a few times.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

birchwood;1551667 said:


> I've got a nice and secure spot right in front of my truck.





M&S Snowplowing;1551671 said:


> I had a good spot for it....unfortunately I had to stack snow there..sorry.





SullivanSeptic;1551679 said:


> Sure. Bring it over. I'll "store it".





DIRISHMAN;1551707 said:


> Ryan that plow would sure look pertty on front of your skid


I was thinking somewhere inside, dont want my SS to rust.....LOL

This is for you inner city guys


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Now that is just classic. Anyone thats at a range with buddies has done that before. Don't even think about denying it. Everyone has turned it sideways and thrown the bullets out.


----------



## erkoehler

Its cold out this morning!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so any thing going on for NYE?


----------



## metallihockey88

Reliable Snow and Ice;1551779 said:


> so any thing going on for NYE?


Whole lot of drinking trying to forget about snow


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well I'm looking for some thing to do thats cheap as hell cause I dont have any snow plow money to spend...:laughing::laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Forget about snow you don't need to worry about that


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well at least my blade is all tuned up for next season....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Time for boat show prep to begin right after new years. Not worried about snow at all the next two weeks.


----------



## Builder630

So.... Lookin to trade my 96 f250 Xtra cab longbed with a unimount for a Bobber motorcycle or older Harley.... Pass the word


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1551644 said:


> Next time sleep in and let the southside guys handle your route!!!!!!
> 
> Well I'm starting to look for winter storage for my plow, anyone have room for a 10ft, 1000lb paperweight?


LOL (WINTER) storage.. Yea, right next to mine!
Actually thinking about getting rid of my setup, Truck and WO, for the 2013 platinum and another WO... There finally hittin the dealers!! 
To any1 who is using the new 6.7 for plowing... How is it? Any squabbles or complaints??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1552112 said:


> LOL (WINTER) storage.. Yea, right next to mine!
> Actually thinking about getting rid of my setup, Truck and WO, for the 2013 platinum and another WO... There finally hittin the dealers!!
> To any1 who is using the new 6.7 for plowing... How is it? Any squabbles or complaints??


Well pat would be a good candidate except no snow so Hmmmm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1552169 said:


> Well pat would be a good candidate except no snow so Hmmmm


I've plowed with both trucks, the 011 and 012 with WO's..the 12 killed the New WO


----------



## MR. Elite

was there a diff. between the 11' and 12'?
Why U say the 12' killed it..? U were just having more fun?


----------



## metallihockey88

MR. Elite;1552112 said:


> LOL (WINTER) storage.. Yea, right next to mine!
> Actually thinking about getting rid of my setup, Truck and WO, for the 2013 platinum and another WO... There finally hittin the dealers!!
> To any1 who is using the new 6.7 for plowing... How is it? Any squabbles or complaints??


If i were you if you dont need a truck id wait for the 14s to come out this summer. Heard theyre an early release. Supposed to be pretty awesome. Pats excited for one, enough said lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No not really. Both great trucks, I got the 11 in May of 2010 traded it Feb of this year. The 2012 will be gone this summer. Thats just the way I roll.

The first WO Dec 07 I got, I had to rebuild it for next season( 08). Had to rebuild it again the follow season(09) and had to do major rebuild agian (010) and then sold to Sully for the 011 season. I bought a new WO for the last season and broke it last Feb. I returned it to Western and they made me this SS Vee for the 12 season


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1552220 said:


> If i were you if you dont need a truck id wait for the 14s to come out this summer. Heard theyre an early release. Supposed to be pretty awesome. Pats excited for one, enough said lol


I was busting my dealers ball over the new trucks, I told them that Western build me a one of a kind plow and they should do the same for me for being a great customer !!!!!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1552234 said:


> I was busting my dealers ball over the new trucks, I told them that Western build me a one of a kind plow and they should do the same for me for being a great customer !!!!!!!


Give em your specs and tell them you want the first 14 in chicago


----------



## metallihockey88

Then make sure yiur buddies at western have a mount and wiring for ya


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1552254 said:


> Give em your specs and tell them you want the first 14 in chicago


600HP, 1300 TQ and TT mirrors


----------



## MR. Elite

Why the 14 Pat?? U jus makin sure they got the bugs outta them, or is there somthing bout the 014' that I dont know about compared to the 013'? Now U got me thinking...!?


----------



## MR. Elite

Does any1 here store vehicles off there property in the winters? If so, where is ur suggestions? 
Not sayin Im willing to store outside off my properties... But Im starting to have 2 many of my cars floating around when I need the space for customer builds!
Anybody know of any SAFE, maybe climate controlled places in the areas? Just a thought?


----------



## GMC99

So booooooored!!!! Anyone need any electrical work done?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1552268 said:


> Why the 14 Pat?? U jus makin sure they got the bugs outta them, or is there somthing bout the 014' that I dont know about compared to the 013'? Now U got me thinking...!?


I put hard 45,000 on the 11 with only a tire problem, got another 30,000 harder miles on the 12.. I just buy a new SD every 18-24 months. Its getting old swapping and stripping and replacing all my goodies. It takes 2 full days to strip a truck, a week plus to set the new one up.


----------



## metallihockey88

MR. Elite;1552268 said:


> Why the 14 Pat?? U jus makin sure they got the bugs outta them, or is there somthing bout the 014' that I dont know about compared to the 013'? Now U got me thinking...!?


14 is all new redesigned model


----------



## MR. Elite

metallihockey88;1552308 said:


> 14 is all new redesigned model


Really?? Can U find me any pics?? Cause if thats the case, I will wait for the 14's.. But I was literally goin to start the hunt for a 13' Platinum well.. soon I just cant figure out if I want White or Black this time round!?? 
I deff. would like to C some pics of the 14's if any1 can post em!!


----------



## metallihockey88

MR. Elite;1552350 said:


> Really?? Can U find me any pics?? Cause if thats the case, I will wait for the 14's.. But I was literally goin to start the hunt for a 13' Platinum well.. soon I just cant figure out if I want White or Black this time round!??
> I deff. would like to C some pics of the 14's if any1 can post em!!


Dont think theres any out yet not that ive seen. Eagerly awaiting a picture of it myself. Guess if anything you can get a good deal on a 13 when the 14s come out. Supposed to be an early release in about august i think


----------



## dieselss

Bw3s. Wings,,blazzen sause. Beer. And Sunday night football


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My dealer said something about the 14's. The last major was 98, and there wasn't any 98 year super's.... I actually really like this truck, likes them all as I think about it. I'm afraid the new ones maybe untuneable. The epa has been cracking down. The new 13's are sweet.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1552369 said:


> My dealer said something about the 14's. The last major was 98, and there wasn't any 98 year super's.... I actually really like this truck, likes them all as I think about it. I'm afraid the new ones maybe untuneable. The epa has been cracking down. The new 13's are sweet.


As of right now i heard the 13s are untunable and will probably stay that way with all the future trucks


----------



## snorider075

I have an 11 with a 6.7 it's a beast with 8611lp on the front and 8500 vmaxx in the bed. It doesn't stop pushing. Like Pat said only prob is tires. They don't last long the truck has balls!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1552364 said:


> Bw3s. Wings,,blazzen sause. Beer. And Sunday night football


Couldn't call us. wTf


----------



## dieselss

Nope..lol. chickies friends. It's a gotta go type thing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Chicks and beer, I'm sure they forced u to go


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snorider075;1552398 said:


> I have an 11 with a 6.7 it's a beast with 8611lp on the front and 8500 vmaxx in the bed. It doesn't stop pushing. Like Pat said only prob is tires. They don't last long the truck has balls!!!!!


VMAXX, I'm not familiar with those


----------



## dieselss

No no no. Chickies friends,,,she kinda twisted my arm


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yeah ok Jeffy we'll remember just gonna have to Brian show up with his platoon and twist the other arm AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey pat what about KEM Preformance he's supposed to right good tune in Elgin area plus I thought the 14 was going to get a different motor other than the power stroke ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The 6.7 will be around for awhile. I'm a Spartan guy


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1552441 said:


> Hey pat what about KEM Preformance he's supposed to right good tune in Elgin area plus I thought the 14 was going to get a different motor other than the power stroke ?


Depends on what you have. Very knowledgeable gyy and hear the 6.4 tunes are supposed to be real good but have heard nothing but absolute horror stories with the 6.7 tunes. His business will be getting much better if he can get his stuff together since emissions deleted tuning is coming to an end fast. Custom tuning will be the only option left it looks like


----------



## SullivanSeptic

In all seriousness. Have there been any issues with the new 6.7? I ask because everyone said the 6.0 and the 6.4 were doing fine and holding up great, then after everyone gets them, they have major issues. It's been the main reason why I stayed away from Fords.


----------



## dlcs

Hey Olddog, Have you looked at the weather lately? lol I see something for the 11-14th time frame, aloooong way out but thats it, unless I'm seeing things.


----------



## dlcs

Anyone see this?


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1552479 said:


> In all seriousness. Have there been any issues with the new 6.7? I ask because everyone said the 6.0 and the 6.4 were doing fine and holding up great, then after everyone gets them, they have major issues. It's been the main reason why I stayed away from Fords.


6.0 problems were emmisions and head gaskets. Egr delete and studs and it was a great motor. 6.4 is another great motor once the dpf and egr are gone. 6.7 has only really had problems with turbos and supposedly theres a revised one in the 12s that is much better. Only bad thing is you cant tune em much without blowing em up. But when left stock they have a ton of power and good mileage. Everyone i know that has one loves it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The 6.0 are good motors with the right parts. I loved my 6.4 after tuning. The 6.7 is a great motor out of the box.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1552485 said:


> Anyone see this?


Yea, I posted a couple of days the next main event. When I first seen it look nice for two weeks out. I just glanced at that one on my phone and seen it earlier today..that run is showing RAIN


----------



## 1olddogtwo

When looking at a 850MB map. We need that blue line south of us, the more south, the gooder we are


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1552491 said:


> Yea, I posted a couple of days the next main event. When I first seen it look nice for two weeks out. I just glanced at that one on my phone and seen it earlier today..that run is showing RAIN


Showing snow for me, as long as the blue line is the freeze line....lol This is the only thing I could find as our next weather maker, unless I missed something.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1551044 said:


> Right now, the next event looks like a long time away.....like the tenth. I'm sure something will pop before then, doesn't mean jack swatch if it does.


Here was my post....its a long way away a lot can change


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dont say the 6.0 and the 6.4 are good motors. No way can anyone legitimately say that. Yeah any motor is great with the right parts. I'm talking from factory without changing anything.


----------



## dlcs

I sure hope something pops up before then, cause its a long wait for this storm on the 10th-14th.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Factory the 6.0 was not, my second one was a ford buy back. That's how I ended up with two 05's. I still beat the ****t out of it for 90000 miles (2nd tk). The 03 was problem free.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1552491 said:


> Yea, I posted a couple of days the next main event. When I first seen it look nice for two weeks out. I just glanced at that one on my phone and seen it earlier today..that run is showing RAIN


Rain....why does that not surprise me one bit!! So frustrating!!!


----------



## erkoehler

I liked my 6.0 with the work done to it. I will likely own another one in the next year or two as I add more trucks. I put 70k miles on it in 2.5 years and it only had one unexpected trip to the shop. 

My 6.4 needs some mods. The DPF needs to go and I was hoping to make the cost of thay easier to swallow with someadditional snow income, but that didn't happen! Looks like about $2kthe and it will be set for another 100,000 miles.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1552508 said:


> I sure hope something pops up before then, cause its a long wait for this storm on the 10th-14th.


We no longer talk snow here. The Chicago talk has moved to the Texas forum.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1552471 said:


> The 6.7 will be around for awhile. I'm a Spartan guy


Ok I thought this guy from KEM was from spartan and went on his own . Also heard that in 14 ford was going to intro the cummins supposed the time table is up with them and Dodge and ford owns part or half of cummins???


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1552504 said:


> Dont say the 6.0 and the 6.4 are good motors. No way can anyone legitimately say that. Yeah any motor is great with the right parts. I'm talking from factory without changing anything.


Well out of the box the 6.7 is the best thing since the 7.3. The 6.4 problems were purely emissions related as were all the first dpf trucks so a minor easy fix. The 6.0 needed a lil work but was good to go after that. I loved my 6.0 only problem was ignorant dealer techs. Finally got fixed when i traded it into a dealer that had a clue. Miss that truck but love everything about the new one except the payment lol think they finally got it right though


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1552514 said:


> Rain....why does that not surprise me one bit!! So frustrating!!!


I'm sorry. I was trying to stay positive. The models are trending warmer over the next two weeks. I hate looking forward


----------



## erkoehler

DIRISHMAN;1552520 said:


> Ok I thought this guy from KEM was from spartan and went on his own . Also heard that in 14 ford was going to intro the cummins supposed the time table is up with them and Dodge and ford owns part or half of cummins???


That would be a great truck out of the box, but my gut tells me it is going to be costly!

I may have a line on a duramax crew cab 2500and, but it is that bright blue color. Not going to match the fleet!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1552485 said:


> Anyone see this?


Yes, I saw it.

Like Pat said, he mentioned that a couple days ago.

Not to be a downer, which is hard after these 2 past seasons but that will be a all rain maker for ALL of us. Temps will be in the middle to upper 30's and we will miss out again. Sorry, it just seems that's the way it is for us.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1552516 said:


> We no longer talk snow here. The Chicago talk has moved to the Texas forum.[/
> 
> What the Heck that's ALL we can do on this thread is JUST TALK ABOUT SNOW AND WE ALL CAN WATCH YOUTUBE SNOW PLOW VIDEO just to pass the time


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1552526 said:


> I'm sorry. I was trying to stay positive. The models are trending warmer over the next two weeks. I hate looking forward


I agree. I saw middle to upper 30's in 2 weeks. Which to me means low 40's.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1552527 said:


> That would be a great truck out of the box, but my gut tells me it is going to be costly!
> 
> I may have a line on a duramax crew cab 2500and, but it is that bright blue color. Not going to match the fleet!


Come buy my duramax. I'll go get a new one. Actually, i would consider a ford, if I new the motor was as reliable as the Duramax.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1552530 said:


> 1olddogtwo;1552516 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We no longer talk snow here. The Chicago talk has moved to the Texas forum.[/
> 
> What the Heck that's ALL we can do on this thread is JUST TALK ABOUT SNOW AND WE ALL CAN WATCH YOUTUBE SNOW PLOW VIDEO just to pass the time
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, they have our snow.
Click to expand...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well if all wanna pass the time we could always go help EK wash and wax the boats for the show and then give em a hand haulin em up to the show 

The for sure it will snow ...... LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1552540 said:


> DIRISHMAN;1552530 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud, they have our snow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I feel much better now DR Pat ... Lol
Click to expand...


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1552527 said:


> That would be a great truck out of the box, but my gut tells me it is going to be costly!
> 
> I may have a line on a duramax crew cab 2500and, but it is that bright blue color. Not going to match the fleet!


White, white, gray and old gray?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1552527 said:


> That would be a great truck out of the box, but my gut tells me it is going to be costly!
> 
> I may have a line on a duramax crew cab 2500and, but it is that bright blue color. Not going to match the fleet!


Oh ya mounted to a nice Allison 6 speed with locker front and rears whooah


----------



## 1olddogtwo

A salting is possible for some tommorw


----------



## erkoehler

WilliamOak;1552550 said:


> White, white, gray and old gray?


White or grey.....why do i need a third color!


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1552538 said:


> Come buy my duramax. I'll go get a new one. Actually, i would consider a ford, if I new the motor was as reliable as the Duramax.


$20k?

The one i know of has 70,000 and i bet i could be at 20k on it.


----------



## MR. Elite

Or for a lil bit more... $28.5K U can buy a real truck... LOL 
06' 350 deleted and studded with.... some other stuff.....


----------



## dieselss

looks to be south of us today


----------



## the new boss 92

Only 2 salting events this year, this hurts!


----------



## ULM2013

Is it winter yet?


----------



## ULM2013

Not to mention the PACKERS suck!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What a ****** day


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ULM2013;1552769 said:


> Not to mention the PACKERS suck!!!!!


I'm kind of happy that Vickings won. First is cause I just can't cheer for the Packers and second is now the Bears can start firing that s**t coaching staff they have.


----------



## ULM2013

Id love to see the vikings win next week and for some bears team changes.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ULM2013;1552781 said:


> Id love to see the vikings win next week and for some bears team changes.


Heck yes. Bye Bye Green Bay and also bye bye Lovie!


----------



## Midwest Pond

(insert generic line about lack of snow here)


.


----------



## GMC99

I cannot believe how close the snow is, look at the radar. Somebody is just messing with us now... Plain old ******!


----------



## erkoehler

So close yet soooo far. Maybe February will be better!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Whooooooooo hoooooooo, Lovie is gone!


----------



## GMC99

Bring back ditka!!!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hey Gmc I got some electric work for ya. Shoot me a text 7084178836


----------



## turb0diesel

The Packers will always be better than the Bears. Firing Lovie wont change anything...


----------



## erkoehler

Sold one of my snowmobiles, not buying another one until the trails are in excellent condition up North.


----------



## ajcoop20

turb0diesel;1552947 said:


> The Packers will always be better than the Bears. Firing Lovie wont change anything...


lol plowsite needs a like button!!


----------



## GMC99

erkoehler;1552985 said:


> Sold one of my snowmobiles, not buying another one until the trails are in excellent condition up North.


I was up there this past week, heard from a few people who are still there, the trails have just about had it. Dirt showing up from what I was told!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Light snow falling in New Lenox. I'm gonna sit here and watch it fall till it stops too. Might not see anymore snow for well over 10 days. I bet over 15.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1553010 said:


> Light snow falling in New Lenox. I'm gonna sit here and watch it fall till it stops too. Might not see anymore snow for well over 10 days. I bet over 15.


Lucky you.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1553025 said:


> Lucky you.


No, it was just a tease. Over already. Now we sit and wait till middle or end of January. How depressing.


----------



## dlcs

I don't know if any of you guys follow Andrew's Weather Center but he has some interesting reading about the colapse of the Polar Vortex. Looks like its going to get friggin cold here sometime in the future. I don't quite understand this but last time it happened our highs were -10 degrees. http://theweathercentre.blogspot.com/2012/12/stratosphere-analysis-and-forecast.html


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1553027 said:


> No, it was just a tease. Over already. Now we sit and wait till middle or end of January. How depressing.


No its going to be too cold to snow this month, we'll have to wait until February.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1553010 said:


> Light snow falling in New Lenox. I'm gonna sit here and watch it fall till it stops too. Might not see anymore snow for well over 10 days. I bet over 15.


I just left hamco's shop, must have seen 2 or 3 snow fragments landing on the ground


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Glad you weren't out here an hour ago. It was snowing as hard as it has all year. Wait, that's NOT hard at all!


----------



## 01PStroke

dlcs;1553028 said:


> I don't know if any of you guys follow Andrew's Weather Center but he has some interesting reading about the colapse of the Polar Vortex. Looks like its going to get friggin cold here sometime in the future. I don't quite understand this but last time it happened our highs were -10 degrees. http://theweathercentre.blogspot.com/2012/12/stratosphere-analysis-and-forecast.html


Was that 2 years ago I think? When we had like -40 wind chills?


----------



## Mark13

GMC99;1553007 said:


> I was up there this past week, heard from a few people who are still there, the trails have just about had it. Dirt showing up from what I was told!


Some friends are up there now, I got a text earlier that said "Need Snow"
Sounds like the trails are just barely ride able and in some cases grass and dirt is the only thing left.


----------



## dlcs

01PStroke;1553114 said:


> Was that 2 years ago I think? When we had like -40 wind chills?


No it was 1985. Long time ago..lol


----------



## 01PStroke

dlcs;1553136 said:


> No it was 1985. Long time ago..lol


Before my time! Ha ha


----------



## GMC99

Snow in the forecast Wednesday! Woo Hoo.... Flurries! --Insert sarcastic **** this here!


----------



## Sawboy

dlcs;1553136 said:


> No it was 1985. Long time ago..lol


I remember it well. Was playing football in the Reilly School school yard. I think by the end of the night we hit -71 or something with the windchill. I was in front of the space heater LONG before that happened :yow!:


----------



## clncut

dlcs;1553028 said:


> I don't know if any of you guys follow Andrew's Weather Center but he has some interesting reading about the colapse of the Polar Vortex. Looks like its going to get friggin cold here sometime in the future. I don't quite understand this but last time it happened our highs were -10 degrees. http://theweathercentre.blogspot.com/2012/12/stratosphere-analysis-and-forecast.html


As much as I enjoyed reading the blog, it's hard to put much faith in any meteorologists forecast at this point......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well happy new year guys ????


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1553291 said:


> Well happy new year guys ????


time to get my drink on! flippy cup anyone?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Happy New Year everybody. Time to get ready for bed. I don't remember the last time I made it till midnight on new years. Just another night without snow.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1553320 said:


> time to get my drink on! flippy cup anyone?


No you mean RED SOLO CUP


----------



## dieselss

Happy new year. And I'm with Ron,,,be lucky to make it to midnight


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1553381 said:


> Happy new year. And I'm with Ron,,,be lucky to make it to midnight


Hey we don't need to know if you getting lucky with Ron :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Hey now,,,, don't be hatein Dennis


----------



## road2damascus

I am definitely not making it to midnight. Worked all day today. Going to work all day tomorrow. Doing apartment remodel jobs and they want them done so they can move people in. Good thing Home Depot is open tomorrow. I would rather be pushing snow  

I heard February is suppose to be colder than "normal". Any scientific truth to that or just weather guessers? Polar Vortex collapse? Is the "no snow vortex" over Chicago going to end?

Happy New Year


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1553402 said:


> Hey now,,,, don't be hatein Dennis


Sorry couldn't resist Jeff you know I was Jk : -)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1553442 said:


> I am definitely not making it to midnight. Worked all day today. Going to work all day tomorrow. Doing apartment remodel jobs and they want them done so they can move people in. Good thing Home Depot is open tomorrow. I would rather be pushing snow
> 
> I heard February is suppose to be colder than "normal". Any scientific truth to that or just weather guessers? Polar Vortex collapse? Is the "no snow vortex" over Chicago going to end?
> 
> Happy New Year


Yes road the vortex is off being everyone turned off there Vacs at different times affecting the vortex


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1553463 said:


> Yes road the vortex is off being everyone turned off there Vacs at different times affecting the vortex


So the key is to synchronize every vac in Chicago 

What if we did something like this:


----------



## dieselss

That's ok dennis,,,I wouldn't expect anything less


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1553509 said:


> That's ok dennis,,,I wouldn't expect anything less


Anyone out salting this year?


----------



## dieselss

Not I,,,,going without salt right now


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1553509 said:


> That's ok dennis,,,I wouldn't expect anything less


Well hey buddy happy new year hope you get to work taken off the plows and get ready for grass


----------



## dieselss

Thx,,,,you to. But forget the grass,,,its riding time


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1553529 said:


> Thx,,,,you to. But forget the grass,,,its riding time


Nice so how dies the Harley handle the front ski


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Happy new year from new York


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1553537 said:


> Happy new year from new York


Just tell em to send back some if the snow


----------



## clncut

Happy New Year fellas!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Happy new year guy's Thumbs Up maybe this is the year for snow


----------



## snowish10

Happy new year, let it snow!


----------



## buildinon

Happy New Year Ya'LL  just gett'n home (hicc'up stumble stumble trip over both dogs)  Wife had to drive home (now I recall why they said not to drink on the meds I take) Dennis sorry I forgot to call ya back during the game, call ya tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hope everyone had a good night and having a better morning!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

Didnt know the human body could consume as much alcohol as mine did last night which i guess it couldnt since i deposited most of it across my buddies backyard haha. One of these years i learn not to be the moron chugging champagne either as anyone that has had a champagne hangover knows how great i feel right now. Happy new years boys i prayed for snow so hope it worked


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Can u say 50's and rain the week after next....heavy,heavy rain!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

So take off the plows and put in the squeegees??


----------



## condo plow

happy new year everyone.........took off the plows......no snow in the forecast for next 10 days hopefully this is subject to CHANGE


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Plows are off and the enclosed trailers are back out for some drainage work. Sucks when the ground is only solid 4 inches down.


----------



## 01PStroke

Happy New Years everyone


----------



## erkoehler

Happy New Years!


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1553689 said:


> Can u say 50's and rain the week after next....heavy,heavy rain!!!!!


Time to start thinking spring. And I thought last year was bad!


----------



## brianbrich1

Happy new year. I dont think we had a plowable event till the end of january last year.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So this year means FEB ?????? Help


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1553861 said:


> Happy new year. I dont think we had a plowable event till the end of january last year.


Middle of January. The 12th and 13th. Nice snow too. 7-8 incher. I would love one again on the 13th. Not gonna happen this year.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Looks like its time to start a new thread for 2013 -2014 ???


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

DIRISHMAN;1553904 said:


> Looks like its time to start a new thread for 2013 -2014 ???


I Agree...........................................................


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. Not until April or after.


----------



## erkoehler

I can't keep track of another new thread. I vote for after April.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Has to be after that. Mods wont let new one go up until then. We had same issue last year. Everyone gets a bug and starts opening up random threads for the next year.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dont worry i will pit up a new one when the time is due.


----------



## dieselss

Didn't we just get this one? It's only been 207 pages


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep sure has Jeff of hope and dis pair


----------



## dieselss

Lol. I didn't even have to count ony toes for that


----------



## GMC99

I think I died last night.... Feel like death, supposedly I did a belly flop on my friends neighbors frozen pool.... Explains why I think I have frost bite on my man boobs!


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. Now that's something we don't need pics of proof !!


----------



## 01PStroke

354 days above freezing in '12


----------



## road2damascus

01PStroke;1554168 said:


> 354 days above freezing in '12


¿what is the average?


----------



## 01PStroke

road2damascus;1554178 said:


> ¿what is the average?


If I'm reading correctly, 243 days above freezing


----------



## snowish10

who runs a western 7' tornado salt spreader?? good or bad things about it?? How much does one cu yard of salt weigh?? thinking about getting one this year.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Look into salt dogg spreader. I got one this year and its awesome. I have the shpe2000 in my short bed duramax. Can't believe how much I can turn it down and save salt on the light salt runs.


----------



## Mark13

dieselss;1553998 said:


> Didn't we just get this one? It's only been 207 pages


I see 104 pages.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I see 207 pages


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1554217 said:


> Look into salt dogg spreader. I got one this year and its awesome. I have the shpe2000 in my short bed duramax. Can't believe how much I can turn it down and save salt on the light salt runs.


I will. Is it pretty easy to use? how much salt can you put in your spreader/ how much would that salt weigh?? I never used a salt spreader before. I worried about overloading my truck i have a f350 diesel srw with my plow im at about 8500lbs my max 9900lbs.


----------



## GMC99

snowish10;1554275 said:


> I will. Is it pretty easy to use? how much salt can you put in your spreader/ how much would that salt weigh?? I never used a salt spreader before. I worried about overloading my truck i have a f350 diesel srw with my plow im at about 8500lbs my max 9900lbs.


you shouldn't have to worry about weight with your truck, most 3/4 ton trucks can hold about 2 yards, so your 350 shouldn't have any problems. I believe a yard of salt is about 1500 lbs depending on how wet it is. people I plow for have a 3500 Chevy and they put about 2.5 yards in it, and that's with a stainless spreader that weighs more


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, I have a crew cab, short bed duramax, 2500. I have a wideout on front and salt dogg in rear. Mine holds 2 full yards. Weight of salt varies in dampness. Figure a yard is about a ton. I have air bags on rear to help with the load. Makes a big difference. Now I have loaded my spreader up all the way just to see, but I usually put 1.5 in it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Also, I can take my entire spreader out of my truck by hand and by myself with ease.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1554290 said:


> Well, I have a crew cab, short bed duramax, 2500. I have a wideout on front and salt dogg in rear. Mine holds 2 full yards. Weight of salt varies in dampness. Figure a yard is about a ton. I have air bags on rear to help with the load. Makes a big difference. Now I have loaded my spreader up all the way just to see, but I usually put 1.5 in it.


If you had a super duty, u would still have room and capacity.....hehehe


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1554290 said:


> Well, I have a crew cab, short bed duramax, 2500. I have a wideout on front and salt dogg in rear. Mine holds 2 full yards. Weight of salt varies in dampness. Figure a yard is about a ton. I have air bags on rear to help with the load. Makes a big difference. Now I have loaded my spreader up all the way just to see, but I usually put 1.5 in it.


. so are you over your gvwr?? I also have air bags in the rear. Im looking to get my own accounts and i figure loading a tailgate spreader would be a huge pain.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, i am over my gvwr. But I dont care.


----------



## erkoehler

snowish10;1554339 said:


> . so are you over your gvwr?? I also have air bags in the rear. Im looking to get my own accounts and i figure loading a tailgate spreader would be a huge pain.


Do you have a machine to load the v box?

I also like my salt dogg, but my snow ex is a little better.


----------



## dlcs

Why worry about being overweight, its not going to snow anymore.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree. If I had to guess, I would say we get 3 pushable events this year, max.


----------



## snowish10

erkoehler;1554397 said:


> Do you have a machine to load the v box?
> 
> I also like my salt dogg, but my snow ex is a little better.


Yes, a case skid steer. It seems like the snow ex is a little bit lighter.

What things do you like about the snow ex over the salt dogg??


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I had a V-Maxx 8500 and now have a SHPE2000. The snow ex was good with the full length auger, but for the price....you can have 2 SHPE2000's for the price of 1 snow ex. This is the second year for the salt dogg. Last year probably ran about 80 tons thru it...this year only 8-10 so far.


----------



## snowish10

DistinctiveDave;1554472 said:


> I had a V-Maxx 8500 and now have a SHPE2000. The snow ex was good with the full length auger, but for the price....you can have 2 SHPE2000's for the price of 1 snow ex. This is the second year for the salt dogg. Last year probably ran about 80 tons thru it...this year only 8-10 so far.


Any good or bad about the salt dogg you have? does it cost alot for maintenance and/ or parts? How much does a shpe200 run now a days ?


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I will add a few things....

The snow ex is nice because there is a frame that you can bolt to the bed or flat bed....I didnt use any straps with the snow ex.

The Salt dogg is straps only, I dont see any other way to mount it. It doesnt move, but I would prefer bolts only because the straps sometimes get in the way of the sidewalk salt and shovels. Also I cant put side on my flat bed because of the straps.

Snow ex-frame is metal, peels and rusts

Salt Dogg is mostly hard plastic...not much to rust

I got one load of salt from someone else and it was very fine, I didnt put the extra piece in the V of the snow ex, loaded it and the auger got jammed because of too many fines....also if you overload the snow ex, all the weight is on the auger and it will jam...the controller automatically goes forward and backwards 3-5 times to try to free the auger, then just reads OL. Not fun shoveling a full vbox out.

Salt dogg has about a half length auger with two adjustable openings, they can only be adjusted when it is not loaded though, but I think you can load the salt dogg more because of this. 

My only complaint, when you turn the controller on, there is a delay, then it "blasts" at auger 9 and spinner 9 then goes to your selected settings....last time out, I manually turned the vibrator off and turned the auger to 0 if i was turning or backing up so I didnt have the delay. 

Thats about all I can think of right now....


----------



## DistinctiveDave

snowish10;1554481 said:


> Any good or bad about the salt dogg you have? does it cost alot for maintenance and/ or parts? How much does a shpe200 run now a days ?


We have had no problems with the Salt Dogg. It does get washed out after every use.....

I think we paid about $3800 last year for the SHPE2000.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A few guys bought new ones this year. Im sure they will chime in. But i think they are about $3200 out the door.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

SullivanSeptic;1554491 said:


> A few guys bought new ones this year. Im sure they will chime in. But i think they are about $3200 out the door.


It could have been closer to that price...I honestly dont remember. All I know is I called everyone in a 50 mile radius and RG Smith in Des Plaines was the cheapest.


----------



## erkoehler

There is no snow, so who is going to come to the Chicago Boat show at McCormick place? Shows open from the 9-13.

I'll be there in the Nautique Booth.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I might, if i can find time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Are the free tickets in the mail.. 

I'm not getting any government bailout check until at least the 15th. Assuming the cliff bailout also included a provision for the lack of snow....the dairy farmers get it.


----------



## road2damascus

well you can finally break out the winter jackets. it is actually cold outside. then pack them away in a couple weeks.


----------



## erkoehler

road2damascus;1554538 said:


> well you can finally break out the winter jackets. it is actually cold outside. then pack them away in a couple weeks.


More like a couple days!


----------



## snowish10

Anyone think is going to snow this month???


----------



## road2damascus

erkoehler;1554544 said:


> More like a couple days!


ya, Saturday we will be back to t shirts


----------



## erkoehler

road2damascus;1554552 said:


> ya, Saturday we will be back to t shirts


Hauling boats without freezing temps and snow will be nice this weekend!


----------



## road2damascus

erkoehler;1554584 said:


> Hauling boats without freezing temps and snow will be nice this weekend!


if i go, i will definitely stop by your booth.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Eric do you guys want any help hauling boats. I got some free time


----------



## bracs4

MR. Elite i heard you do window tinting where are you located and i was wondering your prices for two windows on a 97 k1500


----------



## palatineplowboy

hi everyone im pretty much new to the thread but ive watched it for the last year or so, so id thought id introduce myself haha my name is Mark, 19 live in palatine northwest suburbs my third year plowing so i was wondering what the hell everyone is doing with all this down time with no snow and barely any salting events?


----------



## buildinon

palatineplowboy;1554648 said:


> hi everyone im pretty much new to the thread but ive watched it for the last year or so, so id thought id introduce myself haha my name is Mark, 19 live in palatine northwest suburbs my third year plowing so i was wondering what the hell everyone is doing with all this down time with no snow and barely any salting events?


Reading what others are posting on Plowsite, then quoting it and responding to it :laughing:

On a serious note, not trying to go crazy right now with the "no snow" around this neck of the woods. Where about in Palatine are you, as I am in Buffalo Grove right around the corner from you.


----------



## palatineplowboy

buildinon;1554649 said:


> Reading what others are posting on Plowsite, then quoting it and responding to it :laughing:
> 
> On a serious note, not trying to go crazy right now with the "no snow" around this neck of the woods. Where about in Palatine are you, as I am in Buffalo Grove right around the corner from you.


im by palatine high school off of dundee and hicks


----------



## buildinon

You're not to far away from me...I'm right at the intersection of Rte 53 (Old Hicks) and Rte 83 (McHenry Rd) across the street from downtown Long Grove.


----------



## brianbrich1

snowish10;1554481 said:


> Any good or bad about the salt dogg you have? does it cost alot for maintenance and/ or parts? How much does a shpe200 run now a days ?


I have couple of the salt dogg v's 1.5 yd. Love them. I got another one this year and believe it was roughly 3200 and some change out the door. A couple years ago they where actually a few hundred more. The multiple ways to adjust your salt flow is great.


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1554622 said:


> Eric do you guys want any help hauling boats. I got some free time


Should be ok, but if we end up needing nore help I'll give you a call. We only have 30(ish) trips to make.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Its a little chilly out this morning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Y'll ready for the dry clipper coming thru?


----------



## dieselss

Yea the .5 there talking about


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lets to Texas or Mexico to plow......









http://www.srh.noaa.gov/maf/


----------



## 1olddogtwo

A series of low pressure systems will track north of the region the next week, passing too far to the north to bring any real chances of precipitation. However, each one will bring a weak cold front through the area with alternating bouts of brief cool downs and progressively more significant warm ups. By early next week temperatures will climb well into the 40s, with lower 40s even possible on Saturday!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

snowish10;1554275 said:


> I will. Is it pretty easy to use? how much salt can you put in your spreader/ how much would that salt weigh?? I never used a salt spreader before. I worried about overloading my truck i have a f350 diesel srw with my plow im at about 8500lbs my max 9900lbs.


I am looking to downsize my spreader. I have the SaltDogg 1.5 and am willing to trade it for a NEW Western 1000 with the variable spreader controller and installed as YES I am lazy this year. PM me if you are intrested. I've had it in storage for a couple of years as right after I bought it I lost all of my accounts. I only salt my drive and my parents and the Salt Dogg is OVERKILL. It is wired to my new truck so we can hook it up and you can see it run.
Thanks


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1554754 said:


> Yea the .5 there talking about


I wish they were talking about .5 inches. That would at least be a salt run. It's gonna be more like 5 flurries. :crying:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dodge Plow Pwr;1554805 said:


> I am looking to downsize my spreader. I have the SaltDogg 1.5 and am willing to trade it for a NEW Western 1000 with the variable spreader controller and installed as YES I am lazy this year. PM me if you are intrested. I've had it in storage for a couple of years as right after I bought it I lost all of my accounts. I only salt my drive and my parents and the Salt Dogg is OVERKILL. It is wired to my new truck so we can hook it up and you can see it run.
> Thanks


Sent you a PM


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

SullivanSeptic;1554837 said:


> Sent you a PM


I just responded. Thanks


----------



## snowish10

Dodge Plow Pwr;1554805 said:


> I am looking to downsize my spreader. I have the SaltDogg 1.5 and am willing to trade it for a NEW Western 1000 with the variable spreader controller and installed as YES I am lazy this year. PM me if you are intrested. I've had it in storage for a couple of years as right after I bought it I lost all of my accounts. I only salt my drive and my parents and the Salt Dogg is OVERKILL. It is wired to my new truck so we can hook it up and you can see it run.
> Thanks


I sent you a pm as well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1554837 said:


> Sent you a PM





Dodge Plow Pwr;1554839 said:


> I just responded. Thanks





snowish10;1554846 said:


> I sent you a pm as well.


sounds like alot of PMSing going around.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

thinking about this

http://www.inventory.ford.com/servi...edb0aca902117cb57d48281d7a17b01c&pacode=01557

i may go look at it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1554848 said:


> sounds like alot of PMSing going around.....


I agree. I want one!:laughing:


1olddogtwo;1554859 said:


> thinking about this
> 
> http://www.inventory.ford.com/servi...edb0aca902117cb57d48281d7a17b01c&pacode=01557
> 
> i may go look at it.


Where is it at? I'm ready for a ride. Well if momma lets me!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where.....In my driveway soon. I have the itch so bad.


----------



## bracs4

does anyone know someone who is good at tinting windows yet not to expensive cause obviously there is no snow money coming in. i live in lemont so around that area would be nice, however i am willing to drive a little bit for a good deal.


----------



## metallihockey88

pat you got the itch, youll never make it long enough to get a 14, your destined for a 13 and then a 14 lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm blaming Sully.


----------



## metallihockey88

bracs4;1554868 said:


> does anyone know someone who is good at tinting windows yet not to expensive cause obviously there is no snow money coming in. i live in lemont so around that area would be nice, however i am willing to drive a little bit for a good deal.


talk to mr. elite on here. hes out of elgin and sounds like hes been tinting a lot of peoples windows on here and he'll be my guy when i get mine done soon


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1554870 said:


> I'm blaming Sully.


I think your afraid those new headlights wont work on a 14. Not gonna be able to tune or delete that 13 either


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've been thinking about this all weekend, been thinking about selling my truck with everything as installed. I may go thru everything I installed and figure a price.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Spartan is still up and around....I may call them


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You wont get any extra money for the stuff that is installed. I mean, not much more. But I'm looking too. That window sticker looks familiar. The heated rear seats are not on all of them.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well the news one come our in aug or sept right


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1554885 said:


> Well the news one come our in aug or sept right


Huh? You taking your pills and drinking again?


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1554873 said:


> I've been thinking about this all weekend, been thinking about selling my truck with everything as installed. I may go thru everything I installed and figure a price.


If they dont take the light ill buy some off of you if you dont want them.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1554886 said:


> Huh? You taking your pills and drinking again?


Easy there Mr sully I was referring to the new 14 models right ???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1554886 said:


> Huh? You taking your pills and drinking again?


Easy there Mr sully I was referring to the new 14 models right ???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Okay, but your post made no sense at the time. Go read it. I think i get what ur saying now, but that's after u explained urself.


----------



## MR. Elite

bracs4;1554868 said:


> does anyone know someone who is good at tinting windows yet not to expensive cause obviously there is no snow money coming in. i live in lemont so around that area would be nice, however i am willing to drive a little bit for a good deal.


I sent U a message on ur other post... But call me at 630-546-0545 n we can set something up


----------



## MR. Elite

Btw.... Anyone in the area have a male GSD that has good bloodline and papers.... That may want to bread him...?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

MR. Elite;1554919 said:


> Btw.... Anyone in the area have a male GSD that has good bloodline and papers.... That may want to bread him...?


I do, I do. Awesome bloodline with papers. No hip issues at all. Great dog. Wait, he lost his balls. Sorry!


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1554928 said:


> I do, I do. Awesome bloodline with papers. No hip issues at all. Great dog. Wait, he lost his balls. Sorry!


Hehe mine too


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

1olddogtwo;1554867 said:


> Where.....In my driveway soon. I have the itch so bad.[/QUO
> What year is the one you have right now? I see Ford is offering 0% for 60 months ending today or tomorow.
> Do you have the Spartan on the current truck?


----------



## MR. Elite

Pushin 2 Please;1554928 said:


> I do, I do. Awesome bloodline with papers. No hip issues at all. Great dog. Wait, he lost his balls. Sorry!


LMAO!!!! As i read it, in my head it went...... Yea? very cool..!! And good bloodline... Oh hell yea!!..... Wait, lost his balls...?? Ohhhh I see... HAHAHAHAHA 
U got me good my friend, I needed that laugh after the early morn. I had!! :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1554879 said:


> You wont get any extra money for the stuff that is installed. I mean, not much more. But I'm looking too. That window sticker looks familiar. The heated rear seats are not on all of them.


selling it out right.



snowish10;1554888 said:


> If they dont take the light ill buy some off of you if you dont want them.


The backrack and Liberty bar I would keep



MR. Elite;1554919 said:


> Btw.... Anyone in the area have a male GSD that has good bloodline and papers.... That may want to bread him...?


two females here



Pushin 2 Please;1554928 said:


> I do, I do. Awesome bloodline with papers. No hip issues at all. Great dog. Wait, he lost his balls. Sorry!


Im going to leave this one alone



Dodge Plow Pwr;1554976 said:


> 1olddogtwo;1554867 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where.....In my driveway soon. I have the itch so bad.[/QUO
> What year is the one you have right now? I see Ford is offering 0% for 60 months ending today or tomorow.
> Do you have the Spartan on the current truck?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, did it about 4 months ago, 15000 miles with no problems.
Click to expand...


----------



## MR. Elite

Pat, why not waiting for the 14' now...?? LOL Plus, this may b the last 1 we can do some good modding to as well?... DAM EPA!!!! 
As far as the 2 females...... well IDK how that would work, but then again we might b able to make some YOUTUBE money from that this winter...??! Haha 
U got a pic of the Platinum ur lookin at??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I bought my last 6 trucks without even seeing them. The one I have now is the only local truck I ever bought.and paid for it without even driving it. I do buy them thru a local dealer.


----------



## snowish10

1oldddogtwo
Quote:
Originally Posted by snowish10 
If they dont take the light ill buy some off of you if you dont want them. 

The backrack and Liberty bar I would keep

let me know if you dont want to keep those lights in your bumper, I would love to change my lights to the ones that you have.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well wish you can just go buy the lights and install. Your self


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1555049 said:


> I bought my last 6 trucks without even seeing them. The one I have now is the only local truck I ever bought.and paid for it without even driving it. I do buy them thru a local dealer.


So U havent even seen this 1 yet!? Ur a BRAVE sole my friend!! I personally DO NOT trust stealerships at all! I do way 2 much work with many, and that is the main reason I kno not 2 trust them.. LOL Pat, ur in the truck a lot from the sound of it, may b a dumb ? but, U ever thought about putting a satellite on 1 out of curiosity??


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ill trade you rear bumpers if you get rid of your current truck.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snowish shoot me a text 7084178836


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So who remembers what we were doing in 1999 on this day? Plowing more snow than most of us have ever plowed. We had almost 22inches. The second biggest snow ever in Chicago other than the Blizzard of 1967. I remember being out for days. I was much younger so I didn't need much sleep. Coffee and food and I was good to go! What a money maker that was. When blizzards happen, I hate them. I sure do miss them now though.....


The guessers have issued Winter Storm Warnings for us, called for 3-6 inches of snow. Another time they were calling for 1-3 inches. Both timedwe got nothing. Tonight I heard flurries. So does this mean we get a few inches? Truth be told, I do remember that happening in the past!


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1555195 said:


> So who remembers what we were doing in 1999 on this day? Plowing more snow than most of us have ever plowed. We had almost 22inches. The second biggest snow ever in Chicago other than the Blizzard of 1967. I remember being out for days. I was much younger so I didn't need much sleep. Coffee and food and I was good to go! What a money maker that was. When blizzards happen, I hate them. I sure do miss them now though.....
> 
> The guessers have issued Winter Storm Warnings for us, called for 3-6 inches of snow. Another time they were calling for 1-3 inches. Both timedwe got nothing. Tonight I heard flurries. So does this mean we get a few inches? Truth be told, I do remember that happening in the past!


I may be seeing things but it looks like more snow is building in Iowa, heading straight east. Salt run tonight?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

If i hear one more person say it so nice not to have snow i think i might just punch them in there nose


----------



## SullivanSeptic

On a positive note, the lack of snow has really allowed me to get some septic work done. So it's not so bad. It's nice not having to fight thru the snow to dig every day.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bahahahaha! Swing away!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1555197 said:


> I may be seeing things but it looks like more snow is building in Iowa, heading straight east. Salt run tonight?


To be honest, I haven't looked. I don't think we'll see more than a flurry. Man, I hope I,m wrong!


R&R Yard Design;1555245 said:


> If i hear one more person say it so nice not to have snow i think i might just punch them in there nose


Who said that? Also, wouldn't you need a ladder to punch some bodies nose?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ryan, I have to see that. Actually I'd pay to see that!


----------



## dlcs

People who live in the city, have no idea of the real consequences we will face without a normal winter come next Spring. There isn't enough moisture in the soil out here to plant crops right now. we are still in a major drought and everyone has forgot that already. We need snow and cold, lots of it. I know we all want snow including me cause we need money from plowing but come next Spring its going to be drought all over again.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dlcs;1555289 said:


> People who live in the city, have no idea of the real consequences we will face without a normal winter come next Spring. There isn't enough moisture in the soil out here to plant crops right now. we are still in a major drought and everyone has forgot that already. We need snow and cold, lots of it. I know we all want snow including me cause we need money from plowing but come next Spring its going to be drought all over again.


I agree with you. I was just busting Russ' chops. The soil is extremely dry. I do a lot of soil testing and its unbelievable how dry it is 60 inches down. It's scary. Gonna have more major crop issues next year. And a huge amount of large dead trees. Dead loss will be crazy.


----------



## dlcs

SullivanSeptic;1555291 said:


> I agree with you. I was just busting Russ' chops. The soil is extremely dry. I do a lot of soil testing and its unbelievable how dry it is 60 inches down. It's scary. Gonna have more major crop issues next year. And a huge amount of large dead trees. Dead loss will be crazy.


Oh no, I wasn't directing my comment at you. When we got those couple of inches before Christmas, I never heard so much complaining from people over such a little snowstorm. We need moisture, preferably snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

we need something


----------



## 1olddogtwo

found my next plow


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1555314 said:


> found my next plow


The cutting edge seems to be in good shape. LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1555324 said:


> The cutting edge seems to be in good shape. LOL


Set of rigids on the headgear and I'm good to go


----------



## MR. Elite

HAHAHAHA LMAO 
Ya, cutting edge..... Thats about it after seeing that CList add!! LOL


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1555339 said:


> Set of rigids on the headgear and I'm good to go


A new set of lights also.. And Ur ready for a 32" snow!!:laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

I dont know , looks very similar to most of his plows at the end of the season lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I never got a chance to look today, the painting was slow to dry in the garage. Tomorrow after work I'm going stop and look....just look.


----------



## dlcs

Looks like that Mercury holds the plow well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1555348 said:


> I dont know , looks very similar to most of his plows at the end of the season lol


Ouch, if that wasn't true, I would have R&R punch u in the nose too.


----------



## dlcs

Does anyone watch "Hell on the Highway"? Comes on the National Geographic Channel. Pretty good show, although I wouldn't want any of those guys towing my vehicles. it takes place in the mountains near Donner pass. Should be on at 10pm tonight.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1555354 said:


> Does anyone watch "Hell on the Highway"? Comes on the National Geographic Channel. Pretty good show, although I wouldn't want any of those guys towing my vehicles. it takes place in the mountains near Donner pass. Should be on at 10pm tonight.


10pm? I'm gonna have to record it. I don't even try and stay up that late. Well, I would if I was drinking. Not doin much of that lately. 6 month old won't let me!


----------



## GMC99

Speaking of drought, I know a few others on here boat on the fox chain, ive heard from more than 1 source that if we don't get some snow/rain it could very well be unboatable come summer... Not good.. To think about how many places it could bankrupt.. Scary


----------



## MR. Elite

dlcs;1555354 said:


> Does anyone watch "Hell on the Highway"? Comes on the National Geographic Channel. Pretty good show, although I wouldn't want any of those guys towing my vehicles. it takes place in the mountains near Donner pass. Should be on at 10pm tonight.


That reminds me! Any1 ever seen the comm. for WICKED TUNA?? Where the guy says..(For us, The money doesnt fall out of the sky, it comes out of the sea).... Well our money DOES fall out of the sky!!! And from the sound of it, seems as tho he's saying its easy if ur income falls from the sky!?? Obviously its NOT very easy for us these past 2 seasons!!! 
Not really sure wat my point is.... But it jus really frustrates me whenever I hear that statement!! I think im starting to have snow withdraws again.....:crying:


----------



## metallihockey88

GMC99;1555367 said:


> Speaking of drought, I know a few others on here boat on the fox chain, ive heard from more than 1 source that if we don't get some snow/rain it could very well be unboatable come summer... Not good


Its gonna be bad in the summer. Thus year it was already way shallower then normal. My jetski will be fine but a lot of boats wont be goin anywhere


----------



## GMC99

metallihockey88;1555370 said:


> Its gonna be bad in the summer. Thus year it was already way shallower then normal. My jetski will be fine but a lot of boats wont be goin anywhere


your telling me, I destroyed a $800 prop and took a chunk out of my drive! Towards the end of the season I was having a hard time getting the boat off of the lift... Might be a good summer to start trailering somewhere else


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1555365 said:


> 10pm? I'm gonna have to record it. I don't even try and stay up that late. Well, I would if I was drinking. Not doin much of that lately. 6 month old won't let me!


Wow, that kid is flying along. I remember when she was born at Thanksgiving. Are you putting her in her own truck next season?


----------



## MR. Elite

Pushin 2 Please;1555365 said:


> 10pm? I'm gonna have to record it. I don't even try and stay up that late. Well, I would if I was drinking. Not doin much of that lately. 6 month old won't let me!


Hows the baby doin BTW!? I still remember the day my daughter was born as if it was just a few weeks ago! Get ready brother, I swear life seems to go so much quicker when we've got kids. But, I wouldnt trade it or anything for my princess!!!! 
Oh and I just remembered a good VID I ran across a while ago..... LOL Deff. check it out my man... Welcome to the "DAD LIFE"....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1555380 said:


> Wow, that kid is flying along. I remember when she was born at Thanksgiving. Are you putting her in her own truck next season?


Wow, I said 6 months. Sorry, 6 weeks. I must be tired!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

MR. Elite;1555389 said:


> Hows the baby doin BTW!? I still remember the day my daughter was born as if it was just a few weeks ago! Get ready brother, I swear life seems to go so much quicker when we've got kids. But, I wouldnt trade it or anything for my princess!!!!
> Oh and I just remembered a good VID I ran across a while ago..... LOL Deff. check it out my man... Welcome to the "DAD LIFE"....


I agree with life flying by. I have a 4 year old that I think is still 1 or 2. It is great though!


----------



## GMC99

What I wouldnt do to have this happen again!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Drive thru a blizzard in a smart car?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I was just about to comment on that. Thats awesome


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1555433 said:


> Drive thru a blizzard in a smart car?


just prooves what kind of people live downtown lol those are the same people that insist on going shopping during a storm and make our lives miserable lol


----------



## ULM2013

Some lots and roads have a little snow cover in algonquin/lake in the hills


----------



## dieselss

little chance sat,,,then temps rise. maybe 50 by wednesday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have nothing good or bad to report.


----------



## erkoehler

Who's ready for summer?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1555791 said:


> Who's ready for summer?


it does feel like a spring morning today


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1555791 said:


> Who's ready for summer?


I want one! I'll take a 230. All the options.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1555705 said:


> I have nothing good or bad to report.


But it is looking gooder than yesterday.


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1555705 said:


> I have nothing good or bad to report.


how's that epic storm looking? Should I cancel everything, go buy a new truck, and buy a semi load of salt?? Hahaha


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Talking about boats makes me want to go out. BUT I just remembered that I tore the skeg off and most of the prop on my last trip out on our lake. Guess I should start the repairs soon so I am ready when the water might be.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1555791 said:


> Who's ready for summer?


Woooooh EK that video of you behind the wake boarding is killer


----------



## 01PStroke

Hey guys if you haven't already heard, IL legislature is trying to push through a firearm ban that would ban most guns out there. Please call your state senator today and let them know its ********!

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...th-gun-control-bills-firearms-group-warns-no/

And you can find your rep here:
http://www.capwiz.com/nra/state/main/?state=IL&view=myofficials


----------



## turb0diesel

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=OyS3CEIbpJo&desktop_uri=/watch?v=OyS3CEIbpJo

Look at what happened to Australia after banning guns..


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

01PStroke;1556041 said:


> Hey guys if you haven't already heard, IL legislature is trying to push through a firearm ban that would ban most guns out there. Please call your state senator today and let them know its ********!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...th-gun-control-bills-firearms-group-warns-no/
> 
> And you can find your rep here:
> http://www.capwiz.com/nra/state/main/?state=IL&view=myofficials


It did not pass not enough votes. So carry on.


----------



## dheavychevy38

That boats badass. The only problem is surfing on the river theres to many sea walls and all the surfing guys make the wake 5 foot tall. :crying:


----------



## GMC99

Company I plow for just signed 2 big new accounts today, we need trucks ASAP, accounts are in Villa Park, Lombard, Downers Grove.. Reliable and experienced only! 7-8 hours an outing, big commercial lots.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Machines? Or just trucks? How they get them now? Someone drop the ball?


----------



## erkoehler

^sounds like a good story!


----------



## brianbrich1

Maybe is was a calendar year contract job and the new bid picks it up after first of the year?


----------



## GMC99

SullivanSeptic;1556302 said:


> Machines? Or just trucks? How they get them now? Someone drop the ball?


Long story short, we plowed the newly acquired properties for years, the property owner decided to buy his own plow truck and put a guy in it, both properties are malls, and obviously 1 pickup and a tailgate spreader can not handle it (owner isnt very bright). So in his normal fashion he decided to wait until the last second to sign with us (no surprise to us). Looking for trucks at the moment, if you have a truck with a vbox even better. $65-$75 an hour depending on equipment. Big wide open lots.


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone want my Lightbar? Getting a new one can't have 2. 
48" whelen lfl patriot all clear lenses amber led's and clear corner strobes, takedowns and Alleys too. Comes with full cable dont need a controller can just go to any rocker switches or upfitters. Shoot me an offer


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1556364 said:


> Anyone want my Lightbar? Getting a new one can't have 2.
> 48" whelen lfl patriot all clear lenses amber led's and clear corner strobes, takedowns and Alleys too. Comes with full cable dont need a controller can just go to any rocker switches or upfitters. Shoot me an offer


Pic. Video. ?


----------



## WilliamOak

Can text it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1556394 said:


> Can text it


Does it have a stripper hanging off it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1556394 said:


> Can text it


I PM'd my number


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1555705 said:


> I have nothing good or bad to report.


Nothing has changed in 12 hours.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1556419 said:


> I PM'd my number[/QUOTE
> 
> My birthday gift? Awwwwwwwww, thanks buddy!


----------



## turb0diesel

rye whiskey rye whiskey please dont let me down

im gonna take me a drink then go roam around

check all my stills and see if theyre ok

rye whiskey rye whiskey please last all day

I dont want to run out of my rye today

I wont have no more or thats what they say

rye whiskey rye whiskey please dont let me down

I got to go make another round


----------



## buildinon

GMC99;1555367 said:


> Speaking of drought, I know a few others on here boat on the fox chain, ive heard from more than 1 source that if we don't get some snow/rain it could very well be unboatable come summer... Not good.. To think about how many places it could bankrupt.. Scary


We were out on the "chain" a few weeks ago doin' some Crappie and Gill fishing before the ice moved in, in my buddies 16' Lund (which runs rather shallow) and we got stuck in one of the channels we were trying to get into. The other channel we were in was 3' below it's normal level as was the rest of the "chain"...it was even pretty hairy to launch from the marina we were at, as we had to take the trailer alll the way down to get the boat off (to the end of the concrete) which is never good in the dark. When we came back a few hours later after filling the live well with our share of crappies and gills, the guy at the marina was telling us that he has been hearing that they are talking about "closing the lakes" next year as of now due to water safety issues, unless we get some much needed rain / snow to raise the lake and river levels asap. If that happens that will kill that area $$$ wise.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

WilliamOak;1556364 said:


> Anyone want my Lightbar? Getting a new one can't have 2.
> 48" whelen lfl patriot all clear lenses amber led's and clear corner strobes, takedowns and Alleys too. Comes with full cable dont need a controller can just go to any rocker switches or upfitters. Shoot me an offer


yes, yes you can


----------



## DIRISHMAN

This for OLDDOGG http://www.trackngo.com/


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1556688 said:


> This for OLDDOGG http://www.trackngo.com/


http://www.youtube.com/v/XwpKjEa4LYY%26hl=en_US%26feature=player_embedded%26


----------



## DIRISHMAN

What ya think for your new Urban snow assault vehicle


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Grrrrrrrrr Cheryl Scott on 5 looks like 2 blueberry. Snow cones


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Could be some build up over the weekend......


----------



## MR. Elite

turb0diesel;1556518 said:


> rye whiskey rye whiskey please dont let me down
> 
> im gonna take me a drink then go roam around
> 
> check all my stills and see if theyre ok
> 
> rye whiskey rye whiskey please last all day
> 
> I dont want to run out of my rye today
> 
> I wont have no more or thats what they say
> 
> rye whiskey rye whiskey please dont let me down
> 
> I got to go make another round


LOL Some1 was watching MOONSHINERS..... HAHA 
U kno I still have that some apple pie shine..... Remind me nex time U come by!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1556741 said:


> LOL Some1 was watching MOONSHINERS..... HAHA
> U kno I still have that some apple pie shine..... Remind me nex time U come by!!


Sounds like something from Push's house


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

I have a jar and a half in my fridge


----------



## turb0diesel

MR. Elite;1556741 said:


> LOL Some1 was watching MOONSHINERS..... HAHA
> U kno I still have that some apple pie shine..... Remind me nex time U come by!!


lol yes i was Tickle
We will drink it tomorrow!


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1556752 said:


> Sounds like something from Push's house


Push's house?? IDK wat that is Dennis.... But it cant be good..!? LMAO


----------



## MR. Elite

turb0diesel;1556803 said:


> lol yes i was Tickle
> We will drink it tomorrow!


NAW that was JIM TOM that was singing that... LOL 
And yes.. We can sip on a lil white lightning.... Since we are pullin the turbo on clifford fri night. :laughing:


----------



## MR. Elite

PabstBlueRibbon;1556802 said:


> I have a jar and a half in my fridge


Thumbs Up Its always good to have around for those... special occasions kinda thing!!


----------



## buildinon

So who ya'll pullin' for on the 7th during the fool's ball game between "The Golden Domers" and "The Mobile Homers" aka (Notre Dame and Alabama)? Or do you prefer "The Holy Rollers" vs the "Mobile Homers"? Either way I say GO BAMA!!!  I know I live up here but I am a southern boy to the bone


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I prefer Catholics vs Cousins. I'll take my Catholics.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1556884 said:


> I prefer Catholics vs Cousins. I'll take my Catholics.


I agree!!!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1556884 said:


> I prefer Catholics vs Cousins. I'll take my Catholics.


Haha thanks bud. Now i gotta clean the coffee off my dash i just spit out when i read that. Thank god im in the van and not my truck


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Great, now I owe u a coffee.


----------



## metallihockey88

So who wants to go to texas? Apparently they are gettin another 4-8in. We can stay with pabst


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1556903 said:


> So who wants to go to texas? Apparently they are gettin another 4-8in. We can stay with pabst


Yeah, my buddies daughter is staioned down there. Unreal, we must have pissed off somebody?


----------



## erkoehler

Sully, come pick some colors and we'll get the boat ordered. 230 is a great choice.


----------



## dieselss

Let's go. Pack it up. Road trip. Might as well go play in it. Fox said maybe even rain sat.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Well if mother nature is mad, we're done for. She's a woman, nothing more to be said.
Except....chances for a salt run looking better tomorrow night?


----------



## metallihockey88

With all these places that never get snow gettin hammered i say we become storm chasers and follow the snow. Its snowin everywhere but here. We wont miss anything lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1556926 said:


> Sully, come pick some colors and we'll get the boat ordered. 230 is a great choice.


Dont tempt me. You don't by chance take cash do ya?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing worth nothing to say.


----------



## beezil

01PStroke;1556041 said:


> Hey guys if you haven't already heard, IL legislature is trying to push through a firearm ban that would ban most guns out there. Please call your state senator today and let them know its ********!
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...th-gun-control-bills-firearms-group-warns-no/
> 
> And you can find your rep here:
> http://www.capwiz.com/nra/state/main/?state=IL&view=myofficials


thanks for posting that.....

i wanted to urge any illinois gun owners and other freedom lovers here, to visit illinoiscarry.com and join in the discussion.

we are a group of grassroots second ammendment advocates and are a part of the reason those bills died in the executive commitee yesterday.

we one that little battle, but there will no doubt be more coming our way.

see you at illinoiscarry.com


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1556961 said:


> Dont tempt me. You don't by chance take cash do ya?


I'll get a picture of the one I just opened, its going to sell quick. Great color scheme!


----------



## Mike_PS

hey guys, wanted to post real quick as a reminder to "try" to keep this discussion centered around the weather (snow and ice) or lack thereof maybe as well 

oh, and btw, I'm a big Notre Dame fan so that's who I'll be rooting for on Monday :waving:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Michael J. Donovan;1557014 said:


> hey guys, wanted to post real quick as a reminder to "try" to keep this discussion centered around the weather (snow and ice) or lack thereof maybe as well
> 
> oh, and btw, I'm a big Notre Dame fan so that's who I'll be rooting for on Monday :waving:


Will do MJD


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So r we looking at a decent warm up coming? Im asking because i need to thaw out a few job sites before we dig. If mother nature will do ut for me, all the better


----------



## 1olddogtwo

shorts and bikini starting Monday through Wednesday. Truth to be told, the models in bikinis say 50's, the other say long pants,soxs in your sandals. Either way it be above freezing.


----------



## snowish10

I found a 2008 western tornado 7' works great, only thing the guy said it needs is a gear box. Is this something that is normally wore out part? Anything specific i should look at if i go look at it? He said he was look to get $1300 for it.


----------



## metallihockey88

Anywhere near 50 and ron will be wearing shorts and sandals for sure. My sandals dont come out til 60 but will def be in shorts


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1557044 said:


> I found a 2008 western tornado 7' works great, only thing the guy said it needs is a gear box. Is this something that is normally wore out part? Anything specific i should look at if i go look at it? He said he was look to get $1300 for it.


Conveyor chain. Bearings. Why is gear box shot? Must have ran the hell out of it to damage gear box


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1557048 said:


> Conveyor chain. Bearings. Why is gear box shot? Must have ran the hell out of it to damage gear box


It was a rubberbelt instead of chain.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1557045 said:


> Anywhere near 50 and ron will be wearing shorts and sandals for sure. My sandals dont come out til 60 but will def be in shorts


Yes I will!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Michael J. Donovan;1557014 said:


> hey guys, wanted to post real quick as a reminder to "try" to keep this discussion centered around the weather (snow and ice) or lack thereof maybe as well
> 
> oh, and btw, I'm a big Notre Dame fan so that's who I'll be rooting for on Monday :waving:


Happy new year MJD AND go for the GOLD


----------



## GMC99

Marco!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1557229 said:


> Marco!!!!!!


Marco???..


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1557234 said:


> Marco???..


Think you were supposed to say polo lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm a re-re sometimes....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1557337 said:


> I'm a re-re sometimes....


You said it, not us!


----------



## dieselss

Here snowflake snowflake snowflake..........


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So I know I said that I wasn't going to look at the weather. (Sorry Brian I did). A salt run looks like it may be in order tomorrow night. There is a lot of salt already on our lots, so there will a lot of melting. With that said, it is possible still. I hope so because it will be the last time out for the next 5 plus days.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

One of the largest event of the season is hitting tomorrow and no one is around. I'm assuming y'll sleeping. Sweet dreams all.


----------



## erkoehler

Salty roads suck, getting my boats dirty. 

Salt run would be cool though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

When does the boat show start?


----------



## erkoehler

Opens Wednesday afternoon.


----------



## dlcs

Looks like a couple of chances for snow late next week now?


----------



## ULM2013

Lol. Everybody will get snow except for SE McHenry county


----------



## MR. Elite

erkoehler;1557659 said:


> Opens Wednesday afternoon.


I hopping 2 make it to the show next weekend!? Wat are the times for Sat. and Sun. Eric?


----------



## Snow2Go

Anyone get hit with the flu? I'm dying and on day 4. 

I own a transport company so ill drive to Springfield, Peoria, St. Louis during the week and here's what I've noticed over the past 4 years..... During spring summer there will be complete **** cloudy weather in Chicago till about Pontiac then its always clear and warm south of there. It's almost like that everytime. I guess it's the complete opposite for winter.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

ok so now that winter is over for chicago. what does any one thing of starting a plow company in Georgia? cause they have gotten more snow down there then we have in the last 2 years....


----------



## Midwest Pond

had the flu/cold twice this year in a 3 week span.... lost 13 pounds just sweating in out on the couch


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

does driving around with the blade on the truck count as experience for plowing?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Again I have nothing good or bad to say


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1557845 said:


> Again I have nothing good or bad to say


What does it say in the purple area? The link was all fuzzy and I couldn't read the words.


----------



## WilliamOak

Need a microscope to read that pat, not sure if it is something I wanna be able to read anyway


----------



## metallihockey88

WilliamOak;1557862 said:


> Need a microscope to read that pat, not sure if it is something I wanna be able to read anyway


I wouldnt worry about it. Im sure if it was any hope for us he woulda super sized it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The pic was in relation to the amount of snow.


----------



## WilliamOak

Should be a 1/2" big picture then, tushé.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hey Colin my bud was thinking hard about that light. He's going go let me know today.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can't believe we are getting ***'d again this season.


----------



## WilliamOak

Ok tell him it won't snow until he buys it, he'd be doing us all a favor..


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1557887 said:


> I can't believe we are getting ***'d again this season.


God i just hope this crap isnt gonna become the new norm out here. Im sure the epa blames it on nit enough diesel truck destroying emissions devices lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I looked at a 2013 SD the other today. 64000 and it didn't have up fitters.


----------



## erkoehler

Pat, look st Wickstrom Fords site. Anything you like just text me.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I like all of it. Wouldn't mind a new Mustang SVT and a nice new F350 to pull that boat. All color matched, of course.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1/2 inch to 1 inch? Oh please come true. That would be so nice on a Saturday night. Plow my churches, bars and Funeral Homes. Salt the rest. Now i just need it to happen. Not holding my breathe!


----------



## the new boss 92

More salting would be awesome I'm getting fast at my route now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1557993 said:


> 1/2 inch to 1 inch? Oh please come true. That would be so nice on a Saturday night. Plow my churches, bars and Funeral Homes. Salt the rest. Now i just need it to happen. Not holding my breathe!


does anyone else here see the connection?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1557890 said:


> Ok tell him it won't snow until he buys it, he'd be doing us all a favor..


I should be charging him for last year. He finally gave up the skid and got a blade.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1558001 said:


> does anyone else here see the connection?


Ummmmmmmm, I'm lost?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Circle of life Ron. You go to church. Then to the bar. Then you die.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hahahaha, nice!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

http://blog.chicagoweathercenter.co...urday-but-another-snow-record-poised-to-fall/


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Light snow falling in New Lenox!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The goodest part is that it is sticking!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1558181 said:


> The goodest part is that it is sticking!


That cold down there? Its like 35 here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It was 35.i"m guessing the temps dropped. I haven't checked.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Still snowing but all is just wet now. Wish it was about 10 degrees colder out there.


----------



## snowish10

just started snowing in lagrange


----------



## Mark13

ULM2013;1557696 said:


> Lol. Everybody will get snow except for SE McHenry county


I was figuring about the same. I bet it misses all of my lots and your lots as well.


----------



## GMC99

Whats this stuff falling from the sky?


----------



## MR. Elite

OMG I think the Apocalypse is here!! There is this white stuff falling from the sky in Elgin!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got our first 100 snowflakes to stick without melting in 5 mins!!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Starting in nwi.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just recounted, it was 98


----------



## 01PStroke

I must need my eyes checked again.. Big flakes in orland


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well ur all welcome. Im actually in the shop detailing my truck for the past 5 hours. Also detailing kne of the snowmobiles.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

1olddogtwo;1557901 said:


> I looked at a 2013 SD the other today. 64000 and it didn't have up fitters.


you might want to read about all the new 6 speed tranny problems in the 2011-up superduty first, ford has no idea what the problem is and can't fix them as of right now.

On another note its snowing in Wood Dale!


----------



## swtiih

Compared to the lack of snow we've had. I guess this is a blizzard for us.


----------



## dieselss

Sticking pretty good here. I can't believe it tho


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2011F250Lariat;1558216 said:


> you might want to read about all the new 6 speed tranny problems in the 2011-up superduty first, ford has no idea what the problem is and can't fix them as of right now.
> 
> On another note its snowing in Wood Dale!


My 2011 ran 40000 fine before I traded it

My 12 has 27000 with 9000 trailering, tuned with no problems. My heaviest was 32K from NY to Chicago.


----------



## dieselss

And per the radar its done


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Untreated is wet now. The flakes are small but heavy now. The " main event " is later this evening......


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1558234 said:


> Untreated is wet now. The flakes are small but heavy now. The " main event " is later this evening......


So there is more coming!??!
Tell me more, tell me more...


----------



## MR. Elite

2011F250Lariat;1558216 said:


> you might want to read about all the new 6 speed tranny problems in the 2011-up superduty first, ford has no idea what the problem is and can't fix them as of right now.
> 
> On another note its snowing in Wood Dale!


Of all people.. I would think Pat knows if there was an issue, or if its even significant.... LOL


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1558234 said:


> Untreated is wet now. The flakes are small but heavy now. The " main event " is later this evening......


Main event?!? That was just a teaser? I can barley contain myself with all the anticipation! I'll take a salt run though!!!! Thanks for the updates as always!


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1558234 said:


> Untreated is wet now. The flakes are small but heavy now. The " main event " is later this evening......


huh?? more?


----------



## GMC99

How pathetic is it that we are getting excited about a 1/4 inch of snow! Have I mentioned how bad this sucks yet?!?!!? :crying:


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

MR. Elite;1558267 said:


> Of all people.. I would think Pat knows if there was an issue, or if its even significant.... LOL


I know I'm not the only unlucky one with my 2011, 29K miles on her, trans problems from day one, two rebuilds, still not right, waiting on ford engineers to decide what the want to do with it now. There are lots of threads about this on truck forums.

Still snowing.....


----------



## Rainer

The only thing it's sticking to in LITH is brick pavers and grass. 45 minutes so far, pavers are covered. And it's only got about 30 more minutes left.


----------



## mikeitu7

Going going done.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

mikeitu7;1558287 said:


> Going going done.


Stopped snowing, right after I put my salt spreader on, LOL.


----------



## road2damascus

Big flakes and lots of them in highland park. All is melting away.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

2011F250Lariat;1558278 said:


> I know I'm not the only unlucky one with my 2011, 29K miles on her, trans problems from day one, two rebuilds, still not right, waiting on ford engineers to decide what the want to do with it now. There are lots of threads about this on truck forums.
> 
> Still snowing.....


They should pull it out and put a six speed Allison


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1558264 said:


> So there is more coming!??!
> Tell me more, tell me more...





MR. Elite;1558267 said:


> Of all people.. I would think Pat knows if there was an issue, or if its even significant.... LOL


I easy as a bust stuff, I can't break a SD. I looked a the plautim. It was nice!!!!!



clncut;1558268 said:


> Main event?!? That was just a teaser? I can barley contain myself with all the anticipation! I'll take a salt run though!!!! Thanks for the updates as always!





GMC99;1558269 said:


> huh?? more?





Rainer;1558280 said:


> The only thing it's sticking to in LITH is brick pavers and grass. 45 minutes so far, pavers are covered. And it's only got about 30 more minutes left.


Yes first round done. FR later looking good still.


----------



## dieselss

I still don't see it pat. Looked at radar and I saw nothing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

6 to 8 hrs out


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

1olddogtwo;1558304 said:


> I easy as a bust stuff, I can't break a SD. I looked a the platinum. It was nice!!!!!
> 
> Yes first round done. FR later looking good still.


Improvements for 2013 include better audio system, as the 11-12 guys were complaining, they went back to Sony. Also NAV screen is bigger with new navigation and features. The platinum does look nice, but boy are they expensive!

Not sure what you guys are looking at for snow later, I'm hoping at best the temps drop and cause some icy conditions. Even the temps aren't dropping below freezing yet here.


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Thx pat


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh joy get to look forward to more grass covering later and maybe a salt shaker


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It speaks for its self.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

pat how much do you think we'll get from round 2


----------



## MR. Elite

2011F250Lariat;1558278 said:


> I know I'm not the only unlucky one with my 2011, 29K miles on her, trans problems from day one, two rebuilds, still not right, waiting on ford engineers to decide what the want to do with it now. There are lots of threads about this on truck forums.
> 
> Still snowing.....


HUH??  Mayb U can get them 2 buy it back?? Has that option been brought up at all yet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dfdsuperduty;1558359 said:


> pat how much do you think we'll get from round 2


Dusting maybe, my money has been the frezzing rain.


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1558358 said:


> It speaks for its self.


HAHAHA LMAO!!! Pat, I completely understand how U feel! 
But, I must say... Its hilarious that U added in the (I live here) It seems as tho thats wat most of us have dealt with all season.... But goddam that was funny as i scrolled down!!


----------



## palatineplowboy

so it sucks that mother nature f'ed us over for a 2nd year in a row even worse than last year maybe ill get some salting account for the next season just incase season like these keep happening


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its starting again on the southside not heavy but it's sticking


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1558471 said:


> Its starting again on the southside not heavy but it's sticking


Salted one of my bars and one church. Coming home round 2 hit. Snowing good now. Like Pat said it is sticking to lots and the roads. Going salting again later or tomorrow morning. Money is money! Be safe guys.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Icing over too.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yes pat icing over now in areas and snow us coming down good area covered


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Gonna salt a few places in a couple hours


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1558509 said:


> Yes pat icing over now in areas and snow us coming down good area covered


Heres a pic of my cat playing in the snow, she's at the silding door trying to get in.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

MR. Elite;1558395 said:


> HUH??  Mayb U can get them 2 buy it back?? Has that option been brought up at all yet?


yes it was, dealt with ford directly and they denied my buyback, even though i have a extended history of having issues with the trans since new, might have to go under lemon law.

all quiet here.....no snow, no freezing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1558400 said:


> HAHAHA LMAO!!! Pat, I completely understand how U feel!
> But, I must say... Its hilarious that U added in the (I live here) It seems as tho thats wat most of us have dealt with all season.... But goddam that was funny as i scrolled down!!











gotta have some humor.....


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1558516 said:


> View attachment 121099
> 
> 
> gotta have some humor.....


lol me 2! Is that really a radar pic? If so... where is that??


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dead here aint it


----------



## turb0diesel

BWW Tuesday night?
rt59/I90 -Hoffman Estates?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

turb0diesel;1558660 said:


> BWW Tuesday night?
> rt59/I90 -Hoffman Estates?


Let me check the weather.... yea no snow that week, any south guys want to go? I'll drive


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1558664 said:


> Let me check the weather.... yea no snow that week, any south guys want to go? I'll drive


Question is what will you be driving?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The number one truck for 39 years straight


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell ill drive too


----------



## metallihockey88

Well if you guys are driving i guess i will too


----------



## MR. Elite

turb0diesel;1558660 said:


> BWW Tuesday night?
> rt59/I90 -Hoffman Estates?


Im in, as long as Im not working.... as usual!! LOL


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Damn, you guys are going to be in my neck of the woods, but Im bowling on Tuesday....


----------



## metallihockey88

DistinctiveDave;1558694 said:


> Damn, you guys are going to be in my neck of the woods, but Im bowling on Tuesday....


How you been dave? Things workin out at that company you went to work for a few years ago? Ever stop by that lot in glendale and see how bad that moron is messing it up without us? Lol


----------



## DistinctiveDave

metallihockey88;1558698 said:


> How you been dave? Things workin out at that company you went to work for a few years ago? Ever stop by that lot in glendale and see how bad that moron is messing it up without us? Lol


Things are good with the new company.

That lot in Carol Stream.....lol. He did it himself with a K5 blazer and tailgate salter and shoveled bulk salt into it.....LOL. I used 2 tons of salt per application. I wonder how that worked out for him.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

O yea, he lost the account only because the company got bought out and they shut that place down. Royal Die is moving in there now. 

Also....dont know if I told you, but after the snow melted from the blizzard he realized that the loader operator took out a fire hydrant by the fire lane along Gary and also took out an A/C unit in the little parking inbetween the buildings....oops!


----------



## metallihockey88

DistinctiveDave;1558704 said:


> Things are good with the new company.
> 
> That lot in Carol Stream.....lol. He did it himself with a K5 blazer and tailgate salter and shoveled bulk salt into it.....LOL. I used 2 tons of salt per application. I wonder how that worked out for him.


Haha did he actually do it? I know he asked me if that could handle the lot and i literally laughed at him. If he ever got more then 3in he was dead. That place took about 5 hours to push myself the one time i did it alone. Not to mention that pos truck hadnt pushed snow in over 3 years. Hopefully he lost the account by now.


----------



## metallihockey88

DistinctiveDave;1558707 said:


> O yea, he lost the account only because the company got bought out and they shut that place down. Royal Die is moving in there now.
> 
> Also....dont know if I told you, but after the snow melted from the blizzard he realized that the loader operator took out a fire hydrant by the fire lane along Gary and also took out an A/C unit in the little parking inbetween the buildings....oops!


I knew about the hydrant but didnt know about the a/c lol guess didnt make much on that one. Guess thats what happens when 1 truck is good enough on like 5 acres in a 20in snow haha


----------



## erkoehler

Salt run 2am.....


----------



## erkoehler

First day of boat hauling and it snowed! Your welcome......


----------



## MR. Elite

erkoehler;1558734 said:


> First day of boat hauling and it snowed! Your welcome......


Thank U Eric!!! I kinda thought that would happen.... isnt it how it usually goes...


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1558664 said:


> Let me check the weather.... yea no snow that week, any south guys want to go? I'll drive


I'd love to join in, meet some of ya, put faces to names.


----------



## ULM2013

My truck still looks some what clean for being an 05 and having a salter all its life. I also had enough energy to put 5 bucks in and power wash the whole kabamm.


----------



## buildinon

I am in for Tuesday, since ya'll are willing to come up to this neck of the woods  

BTW isn't it sad,that it has been snowing for roughly 10 hours now (lightly for most of it) and we literally have nothing more than a salt run to show for it? 

On a funny note, went to Rosemont tonight to take my wife ice skating at the outdoor rink with the snow falling, (you know make a deposit in the marriage bank being all romantic for the next time I need to make a with drawl) and while we were waiting to get on the ice, the zambonie breaks and they had to push it off the ice by hand. It was hilarious as they were falling down (the ice marshalls as they are called there). So we didn't get to skate, but got a good laugh.


----------



## palatineplowboy

ULM2013;1558798 said:


> My truck still looks some what clean for being an 05 and having a salter all its life. I also had enough energy to put 5 bucks in and power wash the whole kabamm.


nice truck and salter, how many yards you fill that thing up with in the pic


----------



## snowguys

I would say alittle over 4


----------



## turb0diesel

So who's all in and who's bringing their dusty plow?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dusty plow who the hell has a dusty plow and shiny as hell


----------



## MR. Elite

Russ, I think he meant dusty, as in been sittin around, not being used? But, I think U meant the same thing... just in a keeping it clean sense....??..
Please correct me if Im wrong tho... Im so lost.... This truck is is KICKING my azz!!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Forgot to mention we had a boat on NBC news this AM.

Anybody happen to see it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My laugh of the morning was watching the other half trying to open her car door.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*Water skiing anyone this am*



erkoehler;1558873 said:


> Forgot to mention we had a boat on NBC news this AM.
> 
> Anybody happen to see it?











Eric has his part of his fleet dispatched to the boat show.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DD is covered in ice. I can't believe how bad it is.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh boy. Someone slept in and didnt go salting! I know this guy salted.


----------



## metallihockey88

Hockey is back!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1558971 said:


> DD is covered in ice. I can't believe how bad it is.


I think you mean gooder half? Yes, it was bad out there.


SullivanSeptic;1558990 said:


> Oh boy. Someone slept in and didnt go salting! I know this guy salted.


Who didn't go salting? Pat never does. I wish I could sleep in. I am on about 3 hours sleep. I'm getting to old for that!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1559000 said:


> I think you mean gooder half? Yes, it was bad out there.
> 
> Who didn't go salting? Pat never does. I wish I could sleep in. I am on about 3 hours sleep. I'm getting to old for that!


I havent been in a salt truck in 5 years. I like sleeping, been like a beer hibernating this year


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1559053 said:


> I havent been in a salt truck in 5 years. I like sleeping, been like a beer hibernating this year


Your gonna get more sleep ahead too. So sad cause I think you have had enough beauty sleep!


----------



## GMC99

Looks like all rain next week??? Anyone been following thursdays storm?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Slow day........


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes it is. But gonna be a busy week. For me at least.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Been pulling weeds all day. getting ready to put down spring fertilizer. I just hope its not to late in the season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Maybe I should be spreading summer?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No. Your fine. You can put down fertilizer all the way up until the end of fall. So you have like 4 weeks until fall is here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just realized I don't have a spreader. does anyone have a spreader on truck to do a drive thru for me.


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1559366 said:


> I just realized I don't have a spreader. does anyone have a spreader on truck to do a drive thru for me.


Wat U need done Pat? Im willing to help ya out if I can... I just want to use the equip. I got... at least once this season...!? Let me kno brother!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Does your truck flotation tires?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So nothing for the next week or so?


----------



## Midwest Pond

Spring is only 10 weeks away!!!!! I can start working on ponds again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NOTHING.....Party on Tuesday at BW's


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

This is good. Messed up my back pretty good yesterday. Running everything from the couch sucks. Guys are out salting some of our accounts that are closed on the weekends now so they are good for tomorrow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1559403 said:


> This is good. Messed up my back pretty good yesterday. Running everything from the couch sucks. Guys are out salting some of our accounts that are closed on the weekends now so they are good for tomorrow.


I feel your pain. I strained some lower abdominal muscles the other day at work. I was lifting some broken pieces of concrete into the tractor bucket and I think they were a bit to heavy. Hurting like crazy yesterday and could barely move around last night while out salting. Then was stiff and sore as can be this morning


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1559399 said:


> NOTHING.....Party on Tuesday at BW's


Is there not much of a chance that the rain could be snow? Or is it still up in the air?


----------



## Sawboy

Trained two classes of dogs today and almost fell on my arse 4 different times. Stupid ice! Wish I knew someone that salted?...... Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1559451 said:


> Is there not much of a chance that the rain could be snow? Or is it still up in the air?


Sunday night/Monday....at best.


----------



## metallihockey88

So whos heading to bww on tuesday? Little birdie told me george is buying a round for everyone


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1559376 said:


> Does your truck flotation tires?


Floatation tires...?? LOL Did I miss something here...??


----------



## Sawboy

metallihockey88;1559466 said:


> So whos heading to bww on tuesday? Little birdie told me george is buying a round for everyone


I'll go :waving:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1559444 said:


> I feel your pain. I strained some lower abdominal muscles the other day at work. I was lifting some broken pieces of concrete into the tractor bucket and I think they were a bit to heavy. Hurting like crazy yesterday and could barely move around last night while out salting. Then was stiff and sore as can be this morning


Yea this crap sucks.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

BW's where @ south side ? North?


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1559488 said:


> BW's where @ south side ? North?


Hoffman estates. Middle ground


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1559362 said:


> Been pulling weeds all day. getting ready to put down spring fertilizer. I just hope its not to late in the season.





1olddogtwo;1559363 said:


> Maybe I should be spreading summer?





1olddogtwo;1559366 said:


> I just realized I don't have a spreader. does anyone have a spreader on truck to do a drive thru for me.





MR. Elite;1559371 said:


> Wat U need done Pat? Im willing to help ya out if I can... I just want to use the equip. I got... at least once this season...!? Let me kno brother!





MR. Elite;1559468 said:


> Floatation tires...?? LOL Did I miss something here...??


yard work.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bahahahahaha


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1559504 said:


> yard work.....


Yea... I guess wat went thru mind mind was.. Its not like we had a bunch of snow to melt?? LOL
I gotta use these new tires for something. Im sure the fertilizer have no prob. running thru my Meyer...:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

With this lack of winter, I think we all are gonna be looking for other uses for plows and spreaders.


----------



## MR. Elite

On a very serious note, Can anyone please help inform me on how to drill out a hardened steel bolt!?? 
I have destroyed 7 or 8 drill bits last night.. good, bad, great, drill bits... and Ive gone thru 3 cobalt bits!?
There is nothing of the bolt showing to b able to hold/weld onto either.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What is it in


----------



## metallihockey88

MR. Elite;1559522 said:


> On a very serious note, Can anyone please help inform me on how to drill out a hardened steel bolt!??
> I have destroyed 7 or 8 drill bits last night.. good, bad, great, drill bits... and Ive gone thru 3 cobalt bits!?
> There is nothing of the bolt showing to b able to hold/weld onto either.


Get a can of tap magic. The stuff is unbelievable for drilling lubrication. Installed 2 ford mounts which need like 12 holes drilled each through the frame with one bit and it looked like new after all was done. I know grainger and fastenal has it but not sure who else.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Center punch, small drill set a slow to med speed a lite pressure. A touch of oil to cool the bit. What's ya working on


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Slow speed and cutting tool coolant. You will burn up any bit if u drill to fast. Nice and slow with light pressure.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just an FYI. I have a 6 pin handheld controller from a western pro plus that I am selling. Works fine. Asking $150.


----------



## MR. Elite

R&R Yard Design;1559529 said:


> What is it in





1olddogtwo;1559535 said:


> Center punch, small drill set a slow to med speed a lite pressure. A touch of oil to cool the bit. What's ya working on


I have a broken stud on my exhaust manifold, Its the stud that holds the flanges for the manifold and the EGR delete pipe, (One of the studs broke about a week ago)  and I was trying to get it out from the opposite side but the nut that was still on it, But after I heated the bolt up n went to break the stud loose.... The stud sheered clean off! So I then ground it doun to give myself a flat surface 2 start drilling into.... But I cant drill this stub for the life of me!!!??


----------



## MR. Elite

metallihockey88;1559531 said:


> Get a can of tap magic. The stuff is unbelievable for drilling lubrication. Installed 2 ford mounts which need like 12 holes drilled each through the frame with one bit and it looked like new after all was done. I know grainger and fastenal has it but not sure who else.


If I cant get this thing drilled and extracted 2nit, I will deff. check that out 2mar!!! 
It might b my last hope B4 I have to jus trow in the towel and get aftermarket headers..!?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Once u get it done, swing by and take care of my sterling dump truck. Gotta cat motor with all the manifold bolts that need to be drilled out and replaced. I'll even let u do it for free!


----------



## GMC99

Not that it will ever snow, but we are still looking for subs in the Lombard area, big, open nice commercial lots. 8+ hours a storm, paid every 2 weeks or sooner...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1559629 said:


> Not that it will ever snow, but we are still looking for subs in the Lombard area, big, open nice commercial lots. 8+ hours a storm, paid every 2 weeks or sooner...


Get ahold of PABST he lives up there,Oh Wait he now lives in TEXAS WHERE THEY ALL READY GOT MORE SNOW TO PLOW THAN WE DO........NEVER MIND....WTF :realmad:


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1559626 said:


> Once u get it done, swing by and take care of my sterling dump truck. Gotta cat motor with all the manifold bolts that need to be drilled out and replaced. I'll even let u do it for free!


Me me me. Pick me. Sounds like tons of fun. On second thought....i think i might get less of a headache shooting inch and a half finishing nails into my skull


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've been wrestling with this since yesterday but I'm beginning to think we may see the fat sing in about a weeks time.


----------



## road2damascus

Sunday night? Chance of snow?


----------



## Bird21

1olddogtwo;1559671 said:


> I've been wrestling with this since yesterday but I'm beginning to think we may see the fat sing in about a weeks time.


Ok I'll bite

What is your take on this?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1559671 said:


> I've been wrestling with this since yesterday but I'm beginning to think we may see the fat sing in about a weeks time.


Oooooooooooo pick me I know spring is coming and we can all put our plows and spreaders away 

Hey Ryan you don't have worry about putting holes in you bed for your spreader


----------



## 01PStroke

You say George is buying eh!?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1559667 said:


> Me me me. Pick me. Sounds like tons of fun. On second thought....i think i might get less of a headache shooting inch and a half finishing nails into my skull


So much fun. Thats why it hasn't been done yet. I'll wait until I start loosing a lot of power. Then I'll tear into it.


----------



## metallihockey88

01PStroke;1559692 said:


> You say George is buying eh!?


Thats what he claims. Hes ballin again with his fancy union job lol


----------



## 01PStroke

metallihockey88;1559694 said:


> Thats what he claims. Hes ballin again with his fancy union job lol


Well, shoot, count me in!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bird21;1559685 said:


> Ok I'll bite
> 
> What is your take on this?


Well it appears that after our spring break this week, there will be a train of wet events still coming thru. Next Sunday cold, monday and beyond appears to be the beginning of some cold arctic air for abit. We're not in any bullseye yet this far out; good thing. Things in my eyes are looking better, hell it cant get worst.


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1559705 said:


> Well it appears that after our spring break this week, there will be a train of wet events still coming thru. Next Sunday cold, monday and beyond appears to be the beginning of some cold arctic air for abit. We're not in any bullseye yet this far out; good thing. Things in my eyes are looking better, hell it cant get worst.


After how much rain though?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't understand the Q

There is two rain systems this week. The week after to cold for rain.


----------



## Bird21

GMC99;1559714 said:


> After how much rain though?


It's gonna be rain Thursday Night late thru Friday

As far as the "Train" Pat I didn't see a caboose which is also a "Good" thing

I just hope that this Drought pattern we have been in is starting to change.

I just hope you and I are right because this is beyond pathetic, we are over 1 year into the drought


----------



## 911tech

MR. Elite;1559522 said:


> On a very serious note, Can anyone please help inform me on how to drill out a hardened steel bolt!??
> I have destroyed 7 or 8 drill bits last night.. good, bad, great, drill bits... and Ive gone thru 3 cobalt bits!?
> There is nothing of the bolt showing to b able to hold/weld onto either.


If the broken portion is level or close to level you can put a washer over it that is slightly smaller then the bolt and weld it thru the center of the washer to the bolt then weld a nut to the washer let it cool throw a wrench on it and back it out. You may need some heat depending on how stuck it is. This usually works great for me. I only drill when I have to.


----------



## buildinon

So who is in for Tuesday for sure? Probally not going to bring a plow, but will drive one of the trucks. What time is everyone thinking as the 'southies" will be coming north and will need a little extra time.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1559671 said:


> I've been wrestling with this since yesterday but I'm beginning to think we may see the fat sing in about a weeks time.


Well it would make sense. First time we plowed last year was the 12th and 13th. Sunday is the 13th. Were on the same pace it this pans out?


----------



## metallihockey88

buildinon;1559796 said:


> So who is in for Tuesday for sure? Probally not going to bring a plow, but will drive one of the trucks. What time is everyone thinking as the 'southies" will be coming north and will need a little extra time.


Me and george will be there


----------



## campkd6

911tech;1559743 said:


> If the broken portion is level or close to level you can put a washer over it that is slightly smaller then the bolt and weld it thru the center of the washer to the bolt then weld a nut to the washer let it cool throw a wrench on it and back it out. You may need some heat depending on how stuck it is. This usually works great for me. I only drill when I have to.


Thats the method I have the best luck with.


----------



## nevrnf

If your still there after 9 i will swing by on my way home from work.


----------



## dlcs

I wish that I didn't look at John Dee's forcast, were screwed for this year. This season sucks bigtime.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1559932 said:


> I wish that I didn't look at John Dee's forcast, were screwed for this year. This season sucks bigtime.


I have no clue what he has posted, nor do I plan on looking. (I'll look right after I type this). I do know that what he has today will change everyday or just about everyday up until Friday. Seems like his maps always do.


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1559986 said:


> I have no clue what he has posted, nor do I plan on looking. (I'll look right after I type this). I do know that what he has today will change everyday or just about everyday up until Friday. Seems like his maps always do.


Im assuming theres not much of a chance that the rain this week could be snow?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1560031 said:


> Im assuming theres not much of a chance that the rain this week could be snow?


Cold air is to spill into the area Sunday. As Pat said earlier, winter may actually be making a comeback next week.

I do know, whatever ever rain we get this week is badly needed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NWS posted this today:

NEXT WEEKEND...CONFIDENCE LOW TO MEDIUM
A STRONG AND PROGRESSIVE UPPER TROUGH IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ACROSS
THE WESTERN CONUS TOWARDS THE END OF THE WEEK...MOVING INTO THE
CENTRAL CONUS THIS WEEKEND. COLD CANADIAN AIR //H85 TEMPS AROUND
-20C INTO THE NORTHERN PLAINS// IS EXPECTED TO SPILL SOUTH WITH
ANOTHER LOW DEVELOPING OVER THE CENTRAL PLAINS EARLY IN THE WEEKEND.
BOTH GFS AND ECMWF HAVE THIS LOW AND ITS COLD FRONT MOVING ACROSS
NORTHERN ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUNDAY
WITH TEMPERATURES TURNING SHARPLY COLDER BY THE END OF THE WEEKEND.

Sounds like the timing maybe moving up a bit....a tad bit. I wouldn't mind some backside to begin with.


----------



## kevlars

I've ALWAYS liked the "backside", olddog!! 

Kevlars


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

kevlars;1560156 said:


> I've ALWAYS liked the "backside", olddog!!
> 
> Kevlars


I agree!

Some snow would be nice too!


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1560150 said:


> NWS posted this today:
> 
> NEXT WEEKEND...CONFIDENCE LOW TO MEDIUM
> A STRONG AND PROGRESSIVE UPPER TROUGH IS EXPECTED TO DEVELOP ACROSS
> THE WESTERN CONUS TOWARDS THE END OF THE WEEK...MOVING INTO THE
> CENTRAL CONUS THIS WEEKEND. COLD CANADIAN AIR //H85 TEMPS AROUND
> -20C INTO THE NORTHERN PLAINS// IS EXPECTED TO SPILL SOUTH WITH
> ANOTHER LOW DEVELOPING OVER THE CENTRAL PLAINS EARLY IN THE WEEKEND.
> BOTH GFS AND ECMWF HAVE THIS LOW AND ITS COLD FRONT MOVING ACROSS
> NORTHERN ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA SATURDAY NIGHT INTO SUNDAY
> WITH TEMPERATURES TURNING SHARPLY COLDER BY THE END OF THE WEEKEND.
> 
> Sounds like the timing maybe moving up a bit....a tad bit. I wouldn't mind some backside to begin with.


If that low moves as they predict won't that put the rain/snow line very close to us?


----------



## GMC99

clncut;1560249 said:


> If that low moves as they predict won't that put the rain/snow line very close to us?


Sure looks that way


----------



## dlcs

The latest from the NWS in Moline.......



SATURDAY AND SATURDAY NIGHT...ANOTHER STORM SYSTEM TO IMPACT THE
MIDWEST MAINLY ON SATURDAY INTO THE EVENING HOURS. WHILE THE GFS
MAINTAINS THE "NON-EVENT" FOR THE DVN CWA THE ECMWF/GEM ARE
DEPICTING A MORE INTERESTING SCENARIO. MERIDIONAL DEEP TROUGH PUSHES
OUT OF THE WEST AND INTO THE PLAINS. LOW PRESSURE WILL TRACK OUT OF
THE SOUTHERN PLAINS INTO EASTERN IA AND THEN MERGING WITH THE MAIN
UPPER LOW IN THE NORTHERN PLAINS/UPPER MIDWEST. THE ECMWF SUGGEST A
BETTER GULF INFLOW AHEAD OF AN ARCTIC FRONT ALLOWING FOR MODERATE
RAIN TO SWEEP ACROSS THE CWA. ARCTIC AIR QUICKLY SWEEPING
EASTWARD...COMBINED WITH LINGERING MOISTURE AND STRONG
DYNAMICS...SHOULD ALLOW FOR SEVERAL HOURS OF ACCUMULATING SNOW
BEFORE ENDING AS THE VERY COLD/DRY AIR EVENTUALLY WIN OUT. HOWEVER...
CONFIDENCE REMAINS LOW FOR THE WEEKEND.

SUNDAY THROUGH MONDAY...MUCH COLDER IN THE WAKE OF THE WEEKEND STORM
SYSTEM AS ARCTIC HIGH PRESSURE BUILDS INTO THE MIDWEST. MAXIMUM
TEMPERATURES ONLY IN THE 20S WITH MINIMUM READINGS IN THE SINGLE
DIGITS AND TEENS. DEPENDING ON ACCUMULATIONS THAT MAY OCCUR ON
SATURDAY THESE TEMPERATURES MAY NEED TO BE LOWERED.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

By Friday or Saturday we will all have a handle on it. Being this far out and highs this week going into the upper 40's or low 50's, I'm thinking more about getting outside and taking down the Christmas decorations. Seems like we all get worked up and excited for a storm and than when it gets here we get nothing. Sorry, just depressed.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1560292 said:


> By Friday or Saturday we will all have a handle on it. Being this far out and highs this week going into the upper 40's or low 50's, I'm thinking more about getting outside and taking down the Christmas decorations. Seems like we all get worked up and excited for a storm and than when it gets here we get nothing. Sorry, just depressed.


I hear ya, its been a rough day, week, year.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1560297 said:


> I hear ya, its been a rough day, week, year.


Yes it has. I guess it can only get gooder? Man I hope it don't get any worser!


----------



## ULM2013

Well 226 pages later this so called chicago thread has broken post amount page records the past 4 years. So no suprise mother nature is throwing us a curve ball. If you looked at total snowfall for each year since records you will see drastic mumbers. Wether low or high. We were VERY spoiled 08-11. We could get 2 snow storms and end up with 24"+ quickly. Can it happen mayby will it happen (of course not) BUT, it does bring back the feeling of a slow boring winter. I wouldnt doubt we have a year in the next 10 years were 1 year we get 70+". Would not be suprised just like im not suprised like many sound. Thats what you get for living here, otherwise pack up and move north if you guys wanna plow every other week


----------



## brianbrich1

Maybe the guys and gals on here can realy socialize and hit 300 pages before the first snowstorm this weekend.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We were very spoiled 08-11? Where? Not in the Chicago area. 3 or 4 years ago, were good. Another than the blizzard, that year was bad. I don't have records in front of me but I know many of the guys on here will say, no way were we spoiled. As far as moving north for snow...... Where? There snow totals are also way down.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1560345 said:


> We were very spoiled 08-11? Where? Not in the Chicago area. 3 or 4 years ago, were good. Another than the blizzard, that year was bad. I don't have records in front of me but I know many of the guys on here will say, no way were we spoiled. As far as moving north for snow...... Where? There snow totals are also way down.


2010-2011 was a banner year for me. Seemed liek we averaged two plowable snows a week almost all winter. Of course most were 2-3" snows from clippers but it paid well and guess what, most were not even forcasted. Seemed i would wake up to take a leek and find that it snowed....lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1560346 said:


> 2010-2011 was a banner year for me. Seemed liek we averaged two plowable snows a week almost all winter. Of course most were 2-3" snows from clippers but it paid well and guess what, most were not even forcasted. Seemed i would wake up to take a leek and find that it snowed....lol


I'll take 2-3 inch snows over the bigs ones for sure.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1560345 said:


> We were very spoiled 08-11? Where? Not in the Chicago area. 3 or 4 years ago, were good. Another than the blizzard, that year was bad. I don't have records in front of me but I know many of the guys on here will say, no way were we spoiled. As far as moving north for snow...... Where? There snow totals are also way down.


I agree Ron, other than salting events that was nothing to write home about. I think we had maybe 2 or 3 plowable (2") events prior to the blizzard that year. Nothing after the blizzard.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ULM2013;1560319 said:


> Well 226 pages later this so called chicago thread has broken post amount page records the past 4 years. So no suprise mother nature is throwing us a curve ball. If you looked at total snowfall for each year since records you will see drastic mumbers. Wether low or high. We were VERY spoiled 08-11. We could get 2 snow storms and end up with 24"+ quickly. Can it happen mayby will it happen (of course not) BUT, it does bring back the feeling of a slow boring winter. I wouldnt doubt we have a year in the next 10 years were 1 year we get 70+". Would not be suprised just like im not suprised like many sound. Thats what you get for living here, otherwise pack up and move north if you guys wanna plow every other week


I'm not sure how to respond. The 11/12 sucked, the 10/11 was OK at best. If it wasn't for the blizzard we would finish below avg. The previous 3 we're good years.


----------



## ULM2013

Pushin 2 Please;1560345 said:


> We were very spoiled 08-11? Where? Not in the Chicago area. 3 or 4 years ago, were good. Another than the blizzard, that year was bad. I don't have records in front of me but I know many of the guys on here will say, no way were we spoiled. As far as moving north for snow...... Where? There snow totals are also way down.


We posted 50+ " each year from 08-11. The "blizzard" year i thought was our best year? Lots of plowings in dec and jan on top of many many 3" or less events if i remember correctly? I remember in late late fed march we finished the year off with 6 out of 7 days we went salting. I cant argue with 50+" a season so i dont know how you or anybody else could disagree? Id say we were lucky to have that otherwise the graph speaks for itself. The snow totals may be down up north but arnt we at 1"??? Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What time is bw's tomorrow

Who's all going


----------



## ULM2013

1olddogtwo;1560380 said:


> I'm not sure how to respond. The 11/12 sucked, the 10/11 was OK at best. If it wasn't for the blizzard we would finish below avg. The previous 3 we're good years.


Understandable. I guess i just felt so busy having felt like we worked every single week 4 years straight doing zero tolerance salt runs.


----------



## ULM2013

I live 10 minutes away ill try


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ULM2013;1560409 said:


> Understandable. I guess i just felt so busy having felt like we worked every single week 4 years straight doing zero tolerance salt runs.


Should get some time of this week.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1560402 said:


> What time is bw's tomorrow
> 
> Who's all going


Me and george will be there. Who you and russ bringing on the southside shuttle?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Russ is riding with me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ULM2013;1560400 said:


> We posted 50+ " each year from 08-11. The "blizzard" year i thought was our best year? Lots of plowings in dec and jan on top of many many 3" or less events if i remember correctly? I remember in late late fed march we finished the year off with 6 out of 7 days we went salting. I cant argue with 50+" a season so i dont know how you or anybody else could disagree? Id say we were lucky to have that otherwise the graph speaks for itself. The snow totals may be down up north but arnt we at 1"??? Lol


Right? 1 inch? Unreal.


1olddogtwo;1560402 said:


> What time is bw's tomorrow
> 
> Who's all going


I think I have permission? I think?


metallihockey88;1560424 said:


> Me and george will be there. Who you and russ bringing on the southside shuttle?


If she lets me, I'll be in the shuttle!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm out. Scrambling to get as much done as I can before the rain and then cold hits. Not enough time in the day as it is right now.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I am out this week.


----------



## turb0diesel

8pm-1am?

Mr Elite and I will be there


----------



## Bird21

I am sure gonna try and make it for a bit. 

Back to dirt work till the rain hits, trying to find pulverized topsoil right now. The guys that have it are treating like gold and pricing it as such. I don't blame them I would do the same, just sucks being on the paying side this time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

turb0diesel;1560457 said:


> 8pm-1am?
> 
> Mr Elite and I will be there


I'll be there like 7ish.....gone by 9ish


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bird21;1560485 said:


> I am sure gonna try and make it for a bit.
> 
> Back to dirt work till the rain hits, trying to find pulverized topsoil right now. The guys that have it are treating like gold and pricing it as such. I don't blame them I would do the same, just sucks being on the paying side this time.


No mass grading been going on for a couple years. Black dirt piles are dwindling fast. I'm sure ur too far from me but where u need it at? I might have some contacts. Also not many guys running the pulverizers this time of year


----------



## Bird21

SullivanSeptic;1560519 said:


> No mass grading been going on for a couple years. Black dirt piles are dwindling fast. I'm sure ur too far from me but where u need it at? I might have some contacts. Also not many guys running the pulverizers this time of year


Yes the piles are few and far between been like that all Fall. My regular guy "Potsie's Dirt" has some stashed in a covered bin $400.00 per load. I am charging winter rates so I am covered.


----------



## Sawboy

I'm in. Pat, I think I still have your number. I'll text ya when I get there so I know who I'm looking for.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How board am I ???









I had just backed into the driveway and took a phone call.









and took a pic









I was like Man check out these lights out









yeah, it dark out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1560577 said:


> I'm in. Pat, I think I still have your number. I'll text ya when I get there so I know who I'm looking for.


sounds good


----------



## erkoehler

So its going to snow Saturday and ruin my boat show!

Not happy about that!


----------



## kevlars

Nice, olddog. What kind are they??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1560625 said:


> So its going to snow Saturday and ruin my boat show!
> 
> Not happy about that!


u mean this......nothing to be worrird about











kevlars;1560626 said:


> Nice, olddog. What kind are they??


Those are the Rigids I installed in my bumper


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Placing my order this week ill let ya know when the come in.


----------



## kevlars

I went cheap and got a pair of 5 watt Cree LED's to replace my backup light bulbs. For them off of eBay. For the $$ they are a big upgrade!!

Kevlars


----------



## MR. Elite

I just hope that storm doesn't fall apart like the rest of them have... 

I should b at Bdub's.. Prolly more like 7-730..

Pat, Love those lights!! Ive wanted a set for sooo long, then I actually saw how bright they were on ur truck... Now im just debating if I wanna put them on wat I have, or wait for the new truck..!?


----------



## road2damascus

The gtg is finally kinda close to me and there is no way i can even stop by. Wife is over 8 months pregnant, has kidney stones and is confined to my home. Add three young kids to that equation and you don't have any grounds to even think about going out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1560735 said:


> I just hope that storm doesn't fall apart like the rest of them have...
> 
> I should b at Bdub's.. Prolly more like 7-730..
> 
> Pat, Love those lights!! Ive wanted a set for sooo long, then I actually saw how bright they were on ur truck... Now im just debating if I wanna put them on wat I have, or wait for the new truck..!?


I still have a set to install in the front


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1560767 said:


> The gtg is finally kinda close to me and there is no way i can even stop by. Wife is over 8 months pregnant, has kidney stones and is confined to my home. Add three young kids to that equation and you don't have any grounds to even think about going out.


We'll come to you afterwards, I promises We'll be quite.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1560776 said:


> We'll come to you afterwards, I promises We'll be quite.


Two words: marriage homicide


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1560779 said:


> Two words: marriage homicide


Everyone is telling their significant others their out salting.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1560783 said:


> Everyone is tell their significant others their out salting.


My wife has a FOID card and does a lot of my book work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ah yea ur fu'd


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1560796 said:


> Ah yea ur fu'd


My only chance is to get home early from my day jobs, get the kids fed and in bed, do any work around the house and she gets rid of that stone


----------



## metallihockey88

i have been asked to make an annoucement about tommorow

Wicked Warnings sponsored gtg at buffalo wild wings in hoffman estates tuesday night 1/8/12. There will be several cool trucks to view as well as the first round of drinks will be on the house
George "Wicked Warnings" 630-361-4390


----------



## Sawboy

What kind of mockery can I expect if I bring my truck which does not have a plow?


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1560832 said:


> What kind of mockery can I expect if I bring my truck which does not have a plow?


You got a nice truck. Don't think you will get any mockery.


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1560832 said:


> What kind of mockery can I expect if I bring my truck which does not have a plow?


You got as much plow on your truck as i do. If you want ill leave the snowmobile i just bought in the back of my truck. Almost as useful as a plow this year already catchin all kinds of crap for buying it lol


----------



## 01PStroke

Sawboy;1560832 said:


> What kind of mockery can I expect if I bring my truck which does not have a plow?


**** if it doesn't cool down some I just may ride the bike LOL


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1560837 said:


> You got as much plow on your truck as i do. If you want ill leave the snowmobile i just bought in the back of my truck. Almost as useful as a plow this year already catchin all kinds of crap for buying it lol


Whatcha get? Isn't true unless we see pics.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1560846 said:


> Whatcha get? Isn't true unless we see pics.


Got a good deal on a 95 polaris indy 500. 3000 miles from original owner which is my buddies stepdad. In as good of shape as any sled its age out there. Only ride a few times a year so should work perfect. Might have retire the formula 500. Needs more work then its worth to get it where i want it. Hard to justify a new track in a sled with 13k miles lol


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1560816 said:


> i have been asked to make an annoucement about tommorow
> 
> Wicked Warnings sponsored gtg at buffalo wild wings in hoffman estates tuesday night 1/8/12. There will be several cool trucks to view as well as the first round of drinks will be on the house
> George "Wicked Warnings" 630-361-4390


What time ??


----------



## buildinon

I'll be there for sure some time between 6-7pm if anyone is by then call or text me to let me know you're there so I know where you are sitting at (708) 373-0557 

Or tell someone in the front that you are expecting guys to come in and ask where the "PLOW JUNKIES" lol are sitting at so we can get pointed in the right direction.


----------



## snowish10

Anyone bringing their plows with?


----------



## buildinon

Not putting the plow on but will have one of the trucks there...I don't letter my trucks though


----------



## turb0diesel

Im bringing my vegetarian truck.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so rain and temps in the 50's this weekend..... yeah we got screwed Royal this year again.
hell last year was better then this year is so far:realmad::realmad:


----------



## buildinon

No last year really wasn't any better at this point...

Month Amount Behind / Ahead
October 0.0" -0.03"
November Trace -1.2"
December 1.7" -6.8"
January 12.2" +1.4"
February 5.6" -3.5"
March 0.3" -5.3"
April 0.0" -1.2"

Season= 19.8" -16.9" Normal is 36.7" 

So far it is not worse and we didn't get a "plowable" event until around the 12th if I recall right may have been a little longer.


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1560872 said:


> What time ??


Seems like most people will be there at 7. Thats about when ill be there


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1560816 said:


> i have been asked to make an annoucement about tommorow
> 
> Wicked Warnings sponsored gtg at buffalo wild wings in hoffman estates tuesday night 1/8/12. There will be several cool trucks to view as well as the first round of drinks will be on the house
> George "Wicked Warnings" 630-361-4390


If he wants to sponsor it that cool, for sure. It means that he buys all the drinks tho! LOL!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1560976 said:


> If he wants to sponsor it that cool, for sure. It means that he buys all the drinks tho! LOL!


Haha hes a big shot now. Hes workin union again. Ill gladly let him buy whatever he wants lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So how many of us are going out "salting" tonight?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1560991 said:


> So how many of us are going out "salting" tonight?


Salt run looks like it is "almost" a for sure thing tonight!


----------



## brianbrich1

I might be in but trying to get some dirt work done today so I might be to late


----------



## dieselss

House work tonight....sorry guys.


----------



## highhog1

Can someone tell me if its Good or Bad luck. So, I finished my salt run Saturday night and noticed the snow ex controller was a little warm. I didn't think much about until Sunday afternoon when I went to clean the unit. I flipped the power switch on and poof, a cloud of smoke! Now am I lucky I finished my route first Before it cooked? Or not??


----------



## dieselss

Lucky. U get a new one yet?


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Pushin 2 Please;1560995 said:


> Salt run looks like it is "almost" a for sure thing tonight!


What???????


----------



## metallihockey88

Snow Management;1561073 said:


> What???????


Lol think its code for the ol lady "letting" him go to bww


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snow Management;1561073 said:


> What???????





metallihockey88;1561074 said:


> Lol think its code for the ol lady "letting" him go to bww


Yes it is code. Although she knows I'm full of it! No "real" salt runs coming anytime soon.


----------



## GMC99

Cant believe theres 0 snow through the weekend now! I think its time to have a mysterious garage fire, anyone want to park their equipment here for a few days? Hello state farm, those mice with matches were at it again!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1560981 said:


> Haha hes a big shot now. Hes workin union again. Ill gladly let him buy whatever he wants lol


Is he the popper union? I heard there light work this year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1561089 said:


> Cant believe theres 0 snow through the weekend now! I think its time to have a mysterious garage fire, anyone want to park their equipment here for a few days? Hello state farm, those mice with matches were at it again!


Who said snow this weekend?


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1561109 said:


> Is he the popper union? I heard there light work this year.


Hes a carpenter


----------



## highhog1

dieselss;1561072 said:


> Lucky. U get a new one yet?


I made one from home depot. 4 light switches and a gang box. the Auger and spinner run at full speed. Guess I'm going to have to drive faster. Lol. New ones are $500 plus.. not in the budget.


----------



## dieselss

Understand nick. One of our 4yd box went out under warranty,,1100. That's salty. Lol


----------



## highhog1

Anyone wanna buy a snow ex vee pro 8000???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone looking for a Ford bed? 8 footer take off. Not sure on year but i think it fits 2001-2008 or so. But its that body style. White in color. Has small dent on side but still real nice. Very cheap price too.


----------



## metallihockey88

got some free party gifts for the gtg tonight. cleaning up the truck and garage today in shorts, yes shorts in january  and have a few things that are free to whoever claims em first. got a brand new set of bosch icon wiper blades. they were for an 06 super duty and are 20a and 20b size, the new truck uses 22's so they do me no good. also have a brand new 2.5 gallon jug of def fluid for whoever wants it since the diesel fairly blessed with me a dpf delete. so whoever wants it shoot me a pm and first come first serve and you can grab it from me tonight


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ill take the wiper blade. 
Ryan letme know on the bed


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1561156 said:


> Ill take the wiper blade.
> Ryan letme know on the bed


Sold. Def fluid still available


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Snow drought to continue until mid-week next week...but BIG changes ahead!

Moderate temperatures and dry weather will set the meteorological theme through the week. It's a "progressive" weather regime characterized by a succession of weak disturbances sweeping across the Midwest, each accompanied by a slight, brief warmup and followed by a slight, brief temperature downturn -- and little or no precipitation. The air is, and will remain, dry into the weekend.
All persistent weather patterns must eventually give way to a new weather regime. To that end, computer models suggest a change to a wetter and more stormy pattern about January 12. Until then, however, expect a continuation of dry and relatively quiet weather and, by early next week, significantly warmer temperatures. Much to the displeasure of Chicago's snow lovers, this also implies a continuation of the city's "snow drought" into mid-January. (WGN Weather)


----------



## turb0diesel

After party @ heavenly bodies


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Haha. For some reason I get a kick out of this weather.


----------



## 01PStroke

Any other south siders want to hitch a ride? 

What time is everyone getting there again?


----------



## buildinon

The address for BWW's in Hoffman Estates is below for those that will be "salting" this site:

2540 North Sutton Road
Hoffman Estates
IL 60192

See you gus there


----------



## GMC99

Snow Management;1561306 said:


> Snow drought to continue until mid-week next week...but BIG changes ahead!
> 
> Moderate temperatures and dry weather will set the meteorological theme through the week. It's a "progressive" weather regime characterized by a succession of weak disturbances sweeping across the Midwest, each accompanied by a slight, brief warmup and followed by a slight, brief temperature downturn -- and little or no precipitation. The air is, and will remain, dry into the weekend.
> All persistent weather patterns must eventually give way to a new weather regime. To that end, computer models suggest a change to a wetter and more stormy pattern about January 12. Until then, however, expect a continuation of dry and relatively quiet weather and, by early next week, significantly warmer temperatures. Much to the displeasure of Chicago's snow lovers, this also implies a continuation of the city's "snow drought" into mid-January. (WGN Weather)


Been reading statements like that since last year, and it still hasnt happened!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I am gonna be a no show guys just to much going on here to get out. Sorry. Lets do it again in a few months when my baby isn't well such a baby!


----------



## Midwest Pond

have a great time guys, drive safe


----------



## turb0diesel

01PStroke;1561316 said:


> Any other south siders want to hitch a ride?
> 
> What time is everyone getting there again?


7pm
I'll try to get there early and get a table. Place will probably be packed..


----------



## buildinon

Now you know things are changing when they have to start "adding" colors:

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/australia-weather-heats-colors-added-weather-map-195717230.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well today was a history making day.

I broke out the powerwasher to clean up the driveways from the puppies.....they really need to learn to use the dog run.

Anyways, Today is the first day I washed my truck this year, 5th time in 10 months. That ties how many the oil has been changed. I knew I should have traded it in last week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hate the crap....I stayed the hell away from the weather all damn day hoping to be surprized......and Im not. Looks to be milder next week . Not in the sense warm, but the Arctic cold air is holding off.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1561367 said:


> Well today was a history making day.
> 
> I broke out the powerwasher to clean up the driveways from the puppies.....they really need to learn to use the dog run.
> 
> Anyways, Today is the first day I washed my truck this year, 5th time in 10 months. That ties how many the oil has been changed. I knew I should have traded it in last week.


Washed all plows and put them away. Also washed all vehicles. Maybe it will snow?????????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1561378 said:


> Washed all plows and put them away. Also washed all vehicles. Maybe it will snow?????????


Oh it will..... Just not here.


----------



## buildinon

Weren't they calling for more snow in New Mexico and Texas? We just need to make a run for the border and become "snow birds" and get Discovery Chanel to follow us around...maybe call it Snow Chasers or something of the sort...heck they make a show out of everything else...or "Powder Rush"


----------



## 01PStroke

buildinon;1561402 said:


> Weren't they calling for more snow in New Mexico and Texas? We just need to make a run for the border and become "snow birds" and get Discovery Chanel to follow us around...maybe call it Snow Chasers or something of the sort...heck they make a show out of everything else...or "Powder Rush"


I like it!


----------



## MR. Elite

Chicagoland Weather Discussion will b held at BDubs this evening I guess...!?? Lol


----------



## 01PStroke

MR. Elite;1561495 said:


> Chicagoland Weather Discussion will b held at BDubs this evening I guess...!?? Lol


GPS says I'm about 15 mins out


----------



## dlcs

Drink one for me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1561533 said:


> Drink one for me.


One for you and at least a 12er for please!


----------



## 01PStroke

As I've never seen anyone before I'm at the bar. Black jacket and camo hat lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1561543 said:


> As I've never seen anyone before I'm at the bar. Black jacket and camo hat lol


Just look for a group of 5-10 of the goofiest looking dudes you have ever seen!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hi Ron. Just us left to hold down the fort.


----------



## snowish10

Im not going to be able to make it, but maybe next time we could go to the new hooters there building in country side.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Tilted Kilt! Mmmmmmmm


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1561577 said:


> Tilted Kilt! Mmmmmmmm


Im good with that, on their site there in oak brook, lisle, bollingbrook, burrbank area.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

In Joliet too


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1561565 said:


> Hi Ron. Just us left to hold down the fort.


Sorry. I'm here. Or trying to be.


SullivanSeptic;1561577 said:


> Tilted Kilt! Mmmmmmmm


Mmmmmmmmmmmm, is right. Great food. Wait, they serve food right? Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## snowish10

Pushin 2 Please;1561603 said:


> Sorry. I'm here. Or trying to be.
> 
> Mmmmmmmmmmmm, is right. Great food. Wait, they serve food right? Mmmmmmmmm!


Yea hahahaha. And agree mmmmmmm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

for those who didn't come you guys missed a good time


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1561749 said:


> for those who didn't come you guys missed a good time


For sure. It was good to finally put some faces with the names!


----------



## metallihockey88

01PStroke;1561753 said:


> For sure. It was good to finally put some faces with the names!


Yea it was a good time. Nice to meet some of the newer guys and hang with the regulars. Too bad more couldnt make it. Maybe next time


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1561755 said:


> Yea it was a good time. Nice to meet some of the newer guys and hang with the regulars. Too bad more couldnt make it. Maybe next time


I wish i could have. It would be nice to meet more guys on here. Always next time! Hopefully next time everyone meets up, we will have a plowable snow event under are belts for the winter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1561753 said:


> For sure. It was good to finally put some faces with the names!


yeah next time will do a little closer to home


----------



## 1olddogtwo

also I can't believe turbo diesel brought a Chevy to the Ford party. he was out numbered like 12 the 1


----------



## buildinon

1olddogtwo;1561769 said:


> also I can't believe turbo diesel brought a Chevy to the Ford party. he was out numbered like 12 the 1


He was the "ODD MAN OUT" at the "ALL FORD EVENT" but there is always "that one guy" :laughing:

But hey at least we got a good "show" in the parking lot of a "true salt run" 

I would of done anything to been able to seen through the windows when both train horns went off :laughing:


----------



## turb0diesel

Hey why ya gotta pick on me.
I had to listen to everyones Ford problem :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

turb0diesel;1561776 said:


> Hey why ya gotta pick on me.
> I had to listen to everyones Ford problem :laughing:


Nice response!


----------



## dieselss

well,,,today we broke the record,,,,,320 days snow free


----------



## erkoehler

It's spring, come on down, the show opens today!


----------



## Snow2Go

Chicago weather is a joke!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

turb0diesel;1561776 said:


> Hey why ya gotta pick on me.
> I had to listen to everyones Ford problem :laughing:


Haha.....nice


----------



## nevrnf

I was going to stop on the way home at 9, but George never responded to my text until 1130.


----------



## leigh

Was just watching weather channel and they mentioned lack of snow in chi town.I'm on east coast and always thought you guys hit the jackpot with snow.What's an average year? I guess the grass isn't always greener.We average about 35" over 8-15 events.Had a couple of 70" years thrown in.What do you guys do all day?tv,drink,womanize,meds,panhandle,hang around schools,fix your fords?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

leigh;1561854 said:


> Was just watching weather channel and they mentioned lack of snow in chi town.I'm on east coast and always thought you guys hit the jackpot with snow.What's an average year? I guess the grass isn't always greener.We average about 35" over 8-15 events.Had a couple of 70" years thrown in.What do you guys do all day?tv,drink,womanize,meds,panhandle,hang around schools,fix your fords?


Fix fords!:laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

leigh;1561854 said:


> Was just watching weather channel and they mentioned lack of snow in chi town.I'm on east coast and always thought you guys hit the jackpot with snow.What's an average year? I guess the grass isn't always greener.We average about 35" over 8-15 events.Had a couple of 70" years thrown in.What do you guys do all day?tv,drink,womanize,meds,panhandle,hang around schools,fix your fords?


Sounds like ya hit the nail on the head for a day in the life of russ haha


----------



## beezil

can some of you weather wizrds tell me how we can go from 54-degrees and raining on sunday, to 30 degrees on monday without any snow (other than "slight chance") in the forcast?

i don't get it.


----------



## Rainer

beezil;1561909 said:


> can some of you weather wizrds tell me how we can go from 54-degrees and raining on sunday, to 30 degrees on monday without any snow (other than "slight chance") in the forcast?
> 
> i don't get it.


Cold front arrives after moisture departs.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Rainer;1561917 said:


> Cold front arrives after moisture departs.


Yup. Front brings dry air along with it.


----------



## Sawboy

Great time last night. Really cool meeting you guys. 

Three things to highlight last night:

1. A size 14 shoe can crumple the door of a Dodge
2. 109 in a 55!
3. If it can be broken, Pat will break it


----------



## MR. Elite

turb0diesel;1561776 said:


> Hey why ya gotta pick on me.
> I had to listen to everyones Ford problem :laughing:


LOL I called it as I walked up!! I told U that U might feel a lil outta place with the 1 lone Chevy!! LOL I felt better tho when I found out that Russ's truck was in the shop, and I wasnt the only 1 that had an (issue)!! J/K Russ.. Mine will b next to urs in the shop real soon!!!:crying:

Deff. a good time tho!! I swear I saw that (foggy) SUV in back of the lot when I was leaving.... LMAO!!! 
Good to put some faces to the names!!! 
Also, I have to admit.... Was the 1st time in a while I was able to talk a lil plowin, wasn't depressed about the weather!

Ill razz turb0deisel (as I always do) and maybe next time we can clam it a true, ALL FORD GTG!! :laughing:


----------



## ULM2013

Anybody want to buy a proflo 1 spreader cheap? No controller or wiring


----------



## Sawboy

We were hard to spot last night! LOL

http://


----------



## Mark13

Man, my poor truck would have had to park somewhere else to leave all them fords to themselves!


----------



## 01PStroke

Man do I stick out like a sore thumb!


----------



## metallihockey88

01PStroke;1561999 said:


> Man do I stick out like a sore thumb!


Should be used to it by now with a yellow truck haha

Didnt know they made yellow back then. Thought only yellow was the 05-07 amarillos


----------



## 01PStroke

metallihockey88;1562004 said:


> Should be used to it by now with a yellow truck haha
> 
> Didnt know they made yellow back then. Thought only yellow was the 05-07 amarillos


As far as I can tell, it was a poo silver before the previous owner repainted.

And I'll have you know, having a yellow truck, people still cut me off and "don't see me" WTF


----------



## MR. Elite

Sawboy;1561951 said:


> We were hard to spot last night! LOL
> 
> http://


Very cool pic brother!! I wish we could've got 1 with everyones strobes on LOL....
Also, the fact ur truck was repainted, makes more sense now! I have never seen a yellow Super Duty besides the Amarillos... That I kno of at least...?? 
Glad every1 made it out this way! Deff. good times!!!

I absolutely LOVE that pic!!! Deff put a smile on my face seeing almost nothing but Fords!!! Seems as tho 1 person is jus alergic to a real truck.... HAHAHA 
The funny thing about that pic.... It seems out of all them purtty trucks.. Possibly the oldest 1 there, had the lowest milage.... Dennis.... LOL


----------



## MR. Elite

Does any1 here use Lucas additives in there diesels?? If so, any input... Good, bad or indifferent??


----------



## dieselss

Use Lucas oil in everything. Can't really say good bad or other. And use the white bottle diesel fuel treatment


----------



## metallihockey88

MR. Elite;1562056 said:


> Does any1 here use Lucas additives in there diesels?? If so, any input... Good, bad or indifferent??


Only thing that has ever gone in any of my trucks is diesel kleen. Dont think anyone i know use any lucas stuff in their diesels. Used it in many gas vehicles including my van now


----------



## WilliamOak

Power service treatment (white bottle) every time I fill up.


----------



## dieselss

That's it. Thx will. In my personal I use amsoil treatment,,and oil fyi


----------



## metallihockey88

Was told that the power service diesel kleen is a must in the 6.0s since the ulsd wreaks havok on the injectors causing bad stiction sp? Problems


----------



## dieselss

Any quality additive is a must. The ULS fuel really wears injectors and inj pumps. So any outside help is good


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You can try motorcote i use it n the 6.4 and it run a lot better.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Also on the 6.0 you need to run hot shot secret or revx in it for the injectors


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I used to run urea in mine, it runs much better without.


----------



## dieselss

That's cause you had to pat. Lmao. I don't


----------



## kevlars

1olddogtwo;1562123 said:


> I used to run urea in mine, it runs much better without.


Hahaha!


----------



## MR. Elite

I just started with the lucas stuff yesterday, (fuel and oil additives) but Ive been really wanting to try the revX! Russ, how did U like the RevX? did U see a diff. or gains at all??


----------



## campkd6

MR. Elite;1562180 said:


> I just started with the lucas stuff yesterday, (fuel and oil additives) but Ive been really wanting to try the revX! Russ, how did U like the RevX? did U see a diff. or gains at all??


It defiantly won't hurt. If its good enough for the Little Cat it should be good enough for the Dorf. Still have to give you a real smoke show when its outside the building sometime. Did you ever figure out the stumble.


----------



## road2damascus

I got just short of a gallon of opti lube xpd i don't need anymore. Bob, if you want it, you got first dibs on it.

You all should thank me for not coming last night. Would of shook all your hands with all of you. Since 2 am today i have had an hourly meeting with the toilet. I would have brought a 20 year old chevy with no rust!

Long term forecasts still look terrible.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Any of you lawn care folk need a two post trimmer rack for an enclosed trailer?


----------



## MR. Elite

campkd6;1562191 said:


> It defiantly won't hurt. If its good enough for the Little Cat it should be good enough for the Dorf. Still have to give you a real smoke show when its outside the building sometime. Did you ever figure out the stumble.


Bj, U should've come out this way last night. But *** yea!!! I deff wanna c that beautiful beast in the sunlight, and I deff wanna C the smoke show that can make!!!
Naw, I havent figured it out quite yet... I think its time for.. Another rebuild..!! :laughing:
Last time I did the studs and EGR delete and (a few other LIL things..) LOL 
This time... New STRONGER studs, ALL new gaskets, ported & polished heads and intake manifold, 190 injectors, new turbo..., coolant cooler, new FICM+tune, AUX. oil cooler and well.. any few other lil things... LMAO This time It wont EVER blow again!!!!!!!


----------



## campkd6

LMAO This time It wont EVER blow again!!!!!!

Famous Last Words kinda like Hold my beer and watch this. 

Sent you a PM earlier.


----------



## birchwood

Hambrick & Co.;1562229 said:


> Any of you lawn care folk need a two post trimmer rack for an enclosed trailer?


Yes what do you want for it?


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

good time last night guys. 

beer, flashing lights and air/electronic horns. only thing that could have made it any better would have been some snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1562264 said:


> good time last night guys.
> 
> beer, flashing lights and air/electronic horns. only thing that could have made it any better would have been some snow.


You forgot.....some of us at BWW steamed up the windows....too bad it wasnt in our party


----------



## turb0diesel

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1562264 said:


> good time last night guys.
> 
> beer, flashing lights and air/electronic horns. only thing that could have made it any better would have been some snow.


& girls?

neked girls...Thumbs Up


----------



## clncut

Part of a blog I was reading......THE MJO IS FORECAST BY THE GEFS
ENSEMBLES TO WEAKEN AND FADE AWAY IN ABOUT 10 DAYS. THE PACIFIC
NORTH AMERICAN PATTERN /PNA/ IS FORECAST TO REMAIN NEGATIVE OVER THE
NEXT 10 DAYS...WHICH WILL DIRECT THE FIRST BATCHES OF COLD INTO THE
WESTERN AND EVENTUALLY CENTRAL UNITED STATES. GEFS ENSEMBLE MEMBERS
SUPPORT A TREND TOWARDS A NEUTRAL OR POSITIVE PNA BY THE MIDDLE OF
THE MONTH...WHICH SHOULD ALLOW THE GROWING COLD TO SPREAD EASTWARD.

WHAT ALL OF THIS TECHNICAL JARGON MEANS IS THAT THERE IS MODERATE TO
HIGH CONFIDENCE IN A PATTERN CHANGE TOWARDS MUCH COLDER WEATHER FOR
THE CENTRAL AND EASTERN UNITED STATES STARTING AROUND THE MIDDLE OF
JANUARY...WITH COLD LIKELY PEAKING IN LATE JANUARY INTO EARLY
FEBRUARY. THERE IS THE POTENTIAL FOR THE COLDEST AIR WE HAVE SEEN IN
AT LEAST SEVERAL YEARS DURING THIS PERIOD. WHAT SNOW POTENTIAL THIS
WILL BRING IS MUCH MORE UNCERTAIN DUE TO UNKNOWN DETAILS WITH
SYNOPTIC STORM TRACK AND LAKE EFFECT POTENTIAL.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Test...........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I guess I can upload pic from my phone.


----------



## Sawboy

Wow. That's a nice duallie Who's is it?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1562378 said:


> I guess I can upload pic from my phone.


Did u post that from your Android? How?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1562384 said:


> Wow. That's a nice duallie Who's is it?


It was there when I pulled up, it was gone before I left.....

I'm kidding, u do have a sharp truck



SullivanSeptic;1562386 said:


> Did u post that from your Android? How?


Yea.......hehehehe.


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1562378 said:


> I guess I can upload pic from my phone.


Pat, when did u take that?? Had to b when I was warming up the truck... always 30 min b4 i drive away... :laughing: If I don't, U never know whats gunna go next!!

AHHH when U gave us the display of ur lights... Daum Im still seeing spots from those floods on the rack!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Took one pic while having a smoke last night. Your truck ran like all night


Yeah they have a little candle watt to them


----------



## MR. Elite

campkd6;1562235 said:


> LMAO This time It wont EVER blow again!!!!!!
> 
> Famous Last Words kinda like Hold my beer and watch this.
> 
> Sent you a PM earlier.


HAHA Well, U kno... Ive always been known to learn the hard way. I guess this time round with the 6-hoe its no different! :laughing:
I did almost say the something the 1st time around....But, honest this time around, Im not looking for this build to fail me...


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1562378 said:


> I guess I can upload pic from my phone.


iPhone? If so, how?


----------



## clncut

clncut;1562401 said:


> iPhone? If so, how?


Nevermind. I read further down.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Later all, my phone is dead


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I am thinking the posting from a phone doesn't work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just did a quick recharge. The. IPhone was replaced by the raz maxx HD last week. I switch to desktop and the view is like the computer and upload the same. Sully has the same phone and can't I have newer version I guess.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1562422 said:


> I am thinking the posting from a phone doesn't work.


Don't be hating.....LOL


----------



## campkd6

Done the same with desktop view.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

campkd6;1562468 said:


> Done the same with desktop view.


Are u able to upload pics


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Can't do it on my blackberry....then again I drilled the camera out in it anyways....


----------



## road2damascus

I think i figured out what you all are talking about


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I see snow!!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Knew there had to be a way to post pictures with a phone.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What kind of phone u got?


----------



## road2damascus

That was the LES snow only us north shore guys got last monthpayup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If its on the net, it must be true


----------



## road2damascus

Samsung galaxy 2 s blaze


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nice....sully, hamprick and eric are out of luck...


----------



## road2damascus

Oh man Pat. That's about the only time i can ever imagine getting arrested for a misspelling :laughing:


----------



## 01PStroke

I was just thinking... All the iPhone people out there, if we use google chrome (browser app) and switch to desktop view from there, we should be able to post pictures. In theory. I'll try here in a minute..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Google chrome did it.


----------



## 01PStroke

Sure did! Yipppeeeee


----------



## buildinon

One more post we hit 4700!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Better make it count


----------



## snowguys

Sorry I didn't make it out last night being a northsider but believe it or not we lost power last night so I had to drag the two kids and the dog to my parents and got home to late so hopefully ill make it down south for the next one


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1562180 said:


> I just started with the lucas stuff yesterday, (fuel and oil additives) but Ive been really wanting to try the revX! Russ, how did U like the RevX? did U see a diff. or gains at all??


OH YAH ELITE BIG GAINS120 in a 55 :laughing:


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1562562 said:


> OH YAH ELITE BIG GAINS120 in a 55 :laughing:


LMAO!! You got me good there Dennis...!! :laughing: Not the type of gains... I need, I should say. LOL Would b nice, as long as (THE MAN) doesn't c me this time!! :laughing:


----------



## buildinon

You should of known to be careful where you were at living up this way. That spot on the interstate is a known speed trap...they are always either right there at that building as soon as you get on 90 West bound sitting on the side of it or some where along 90 going west for the next couple of miles just waiting for everyone that is opening up heading towards Rockford area.


----------



## road2damascus

Red light cameras, now speed cameras making their way into the Chicagoland area. I heard the city of Chicago is planning on banking 30 million a year from them.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1562611 said:


> Red light cameras, now speed cameras making their way into the Chicagoland area. I heard the city of Chicago is planning on banking 30 million a year from them.


Well heck between pats horns shattering the camera lens and metals exhaust smokin the camera view up and more importantly ELITE 's speed blurring the photo we should all not have a problem ????? I don't know what ya think


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Everyone getting ready for the second largest event of the season?


----------



## erkoehler

What's that, the rain event?


----------



## dieselss

Yep getting the squeegies ready


----------



## kevlars

I think I speak for allow us, when I say, I hope your right. But, I will also believe it when I see it!!

Kevlars


----------



## dieselss

Getting back to the pic from phone up load,,,when I click on "browse" it don't open anything. Ideas? I thought I read that you might have to do it from photobucket?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We ALL need rain, we ALL need snow. At this, we should happy with anything.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what kind of apparatus are you using?


----------



## dieselss

Lol right pat. Verizion. That's about the best I can say


----------



## dieselss

Droid 4glte. That help more? I click on choose file,,,and nothing


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good thing about the rain:

All the salt will be washed away by tomorrow morning.

Bad thing about the rain:

The ground is actually frozen a little. This rain won't soak in as we need it to. Most will run off.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1562656 said:


> Everyone getting ready for the second largest event of the season?


Yea picked up 6 sump pumps this morning for our huge RAIN event


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1562656 said:


> Everyone getting ready for the second largest event of the season?


Getting ready? No, I'm going to wait till Friday or Saturday to fuel up. I will also load up with salt than, if it is still needed and not canceled already. Hope not, I'll take a dusting. Maybe even a coating. Whoooooooo hoooooooo!


----------



## campkd6

Here is one from my SAMSUNG S2 Sprint. Pic of a 1962 Willy's wagon I redid


----------



## DIRISHMAN

What a joke, man the life boats pat be ready to head out some where as flooding is likely and you can make some weather related money ??? No snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

FAIL

all I seen was a surfboard with a sexy figure behind it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well heck pat you must have real good eyes or an imagination cause I can't see any figure behind the board


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1562711 said:


> FAIL
> 
> all I seen was a surfboard with a sexy figure behind it


I see the sexy figure. Very nice!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

You both must of had a bad batch of DD coffee today


----------



## campkd6

That thing was a ton of work new quarters, front floors, lower tailgate panel, swapped in a 1978 CJ engine and trans had to make all the mounts put the whole wiring harness in, installed a Alpine sound system, its painted inside and out with House of Colors paint


----------



## dieselss

Man. Slowwwwww day


----------



## dieselss

Man....Slowwwwww day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1562925 said:


> Man. Slowwwwww day





dieselss;1562926 said:


> Man....Slowwwwww day.


u just had to say it twice didnt ya


----------



## dieselss

Yep. Just making sure I got everyones attention. Thought u were Gunna help with the pics from the phone there pat???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Its 2 days out and it always seems to miss us but Saturday night is looking more and more interesting. 55 degrees Saturday and snow Saturday night? Would be nice!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

^^^not likely


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1562933 said:


> Yep. Just making sure I got everyones attention. Thought u were Gunna help with the pics from the phone there pat???


Got busy......just tale pics and show random people u find on the street. Just as good as PS.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1562968 said:


> ^^^not likely


I never said it was likely!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1562994 said:


> I never said it was likely!





SullivanSeptic;1562968 said:


> ^^^not likely


I'll let you two call the ball...,. should be interesting.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sweet. I say its a dud. Rain then it dries up before cold hits. Wont even have a salt run for 2 more weeks. That's my.completely uneducated prediction


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1563008 said:


> Sweet. I say its a dud. Rain then it dries up before cold hits. Wont even have a salt run for 2 more weeks. That's my.completely uneducated prediction


Blind guesses have been the best this year!!"


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I know. Thats why im gonna be right.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

pushin 2 please;1562963 said:


> its 2 days out and it always seems to miss us but saturday night is looking more and more interesting. 55 degrees saturday and snow saturday night? Would be nice!





sullivanseptic;1563017 said:


> i know. Thats why im gonna be right.


...winter mix possible across the area saturday night into early sunday...

A strong cold front is expected to move across the area during the
day on saturday. Several mid level disturbances are expected to
interact with this front...likely leading to the development of a
band of precipitation across portions of the area saturday night.
Cold subfreezing air near the surface is expected to move in
across the region behind this cold front...and this could undercut
warmer temperatures aloft leading to a mix of snow...sleet and
freezing rain across portions of the area. Uncertainty remains
high with the specifics of this precipitation event. However...at
this time it appears the main threat for freezing rain and sleet
will remain to the east of interstate 57...with mainly snow and
sleet expected to the west. Some accumulation of snow and ice is
possible with this system. If travel is planned across the area
saturday night or early on sunday...stay tuned to the latest
weather forecasts


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^^^really? Thanks. I don't know how to do that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1563031 said:


> ^^^^^really? Thanks. I don't know how to do that.


No problem.....u got anying Sully?


----------



## campkd6

For Android users open Plowsite as usual then press menu go to desktop view then page will look just like the computer and post pics just like at home.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

campkd6;1563036 said:


> For Android users open Plowsite as usual then press menu go to desktop view then page will look just like the computer and post pics just like at home.


are using goolge chrome?


----------



## dieselss

Chrome seems tobe working


----------



## dieselss

Thx pat,,,thx sulli. That did the trick. Desktop,,with chrome


----------



## metallihockey88

Good call guys. Works like a charm on android with google chrome. Now sully can believe i got a sled the other day


----------



## campkd6

I just opened the internet icon on home screen and went to PS click menu desktop view. Downloading Google Chrome now to try it.


----------



## campkd6

Works the same from chrome as stock internet app. Here is my new winter project


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Now if I can only fix eric's iPad....mmmm i have an idea Eric try using chrome. I used the factory browser on the ipadd in the past.


----------



## dlcs

See if this uploads.


----------



## dieselss

A Meyers. Really ?? And a gm also


----------



## dlcs

dieselss;1563090 said:


> A Meyers. Really ?? And a gm also


Yes sir!! Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sullivanseptic;1562524 said:


> google chrome did it.


really



metallihockey88;1563058 said:


> good call guys. Works like a charm on android with google chrome. Now sully can believe i got a sled the other day


really



dlcs;1563088 said:


> see if this uploads.


really


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1563103 said:


> really
> 
> really
> 
> really


yes really


----------



## dlcs

No chrome here, just the stock browser...lol


----------



## dlcs

Really? I post a pic of a Meyer and now you can hear crickets chirp in here and outside.lol


----------



## dieselss

Yep. What u expect?? You scared everyone away with that "yellow" plow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1563090 said:


> A Meyers. Really ?? And a gm also


Sorry, I have to...... It is a Meyer. I never knew why people call it a Meryers? It is not a Western's? A Fischer's? Boss's? It is a Meyer. Sorry had to. LOL! First plow I had was a MEYER on a 79 K5 Blazer. Loved that truck and plow!

With that said, when is was time to retire that truck and plow, I got a 87 D 250 and put a Western on it. That Meyer was my first and also my last after going red!


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1563137 said:


> Sorry, I have to...... It is a Meyer. I never knew why people call it a Meryers? It is not a Western's? A Fischer's? Boss's? It is a Meyer. Sorry had to. LOL! First plow I had was a MEYER on a 79 K5 Blazer. Loved that truck and plow!


Nothing wrong with Meyer, especially the new ones. This one uses the monarch pump instead of the Meyer, big difference. I just want to get more use out of it.


----------



## dieselss

dlcs;1563128 said:


> Really? I post a pic of a Meyer and now you can hear crickets chirp in here and outside.lol


No half the people are downloading and installing Google chrome lol


----------



## dlcs

Lol.....chrome will not Work on my phone.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1563106 said:


> yes really


Yep heard it on the INTERNET


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1563167 said:


> Lol.....chrome will not Work on my phone.


So try GOLD OR SILVER


----------



## dieselss

DIRISHMAN;1563176 said:


> So try GOLD OR SILVER


Nah. Platinum!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1484881 said:


> Is there Snow coming?


Next year....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1485800 said:


> I said it months ago, and I'll say it again, it is going to be ANOTHER BAD YEAR. No doubt about it.


Good guess


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1489880 said:


> Man, that wind has a little chill to it


Its like 50 out


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1563233 said:


> Good guess


How old is that? I think I said that in October or November?


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1563230 said:


> Next year....


I doubt it.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1563236 said:


> How old is that? I think I said that in October or November?


So it was you that jinxed us. Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I was just so worried about the drought we have been in. Ground is so dry that all these systems are falling apart right over us.


----------



## kevlars

I posted this in the Ford truck form but, since their is no weather to speak of, I'll ask all you Ford guys. 

I have a 2000 F250 with a 7.3 PSD. 85k miles on it. When I plowed with it this last storm, I noticed that it didn't seem to turn over as fast when I was starting it. Now, when it is running, and I raise the plow, the radio cuts out. So, the batteries are a little over 2 years old, and I think the alternator is original. 

Well, what do you think, batteries or alternator??

If it's the alternator, what would you guys suggest to use as a replacement?

Kevlars


----------



## SullivanSeptic

kevlars;1563284 said:


> I posted this in the Ford truck form but, since their is no weather to speak of, I'll ask all you Ford guys.
> 
> I have a 2000 F250 with a 7.3 PSD. 85k miles on it. When I plowed with it this last storm, I noticed that it didn't seem to turn over as fast when I was starting it. Now, when it is running, and I raise the plow, the radio cuts out. So, the batteries are a little over 2 years old, and I think the alternator is original.
> 
> Well, what do you think, batteries or alternator??
> 
> If it's the alternator, what would you guys suggest to use as a replacement?
> 
> Kevlars


Batteries are shot. Mine did same thing last year. Only issue is I bought cheap batteries and now they are shot again. Electric spreader and plow burn them up. Im gonna grab 2 Optima deep cycles this time.


----------



## kevlars

That's what I was thinking, batteries. They are Farm and Fleet batteries. They are still under warranty, 3 year full replacement, but, still cheap batteries! I don't know if I should just have them replace them, or get some better batteries?

Kevlars


----------



## snowish10

I have a 2001 f350, I have a new wiring light harness. I only have the passenger headlight on, the driver side is not burned out, but does not go on, and both headlights on high beam work. I even switched the passenger side port into the driver side and it worked. Both fuses are still good. 

Any ideas on what it is or what I could do ???????
__________________


----------



## 4wydnr

kevlars;1563302 said:


> That's what I was thinking, batteries. They are Farm and Fleet batteries. They are still under warranty, 3 year full replacement, but, still cheap batteries! I don't know if I should just have them replace them, or get some better batteries?
> 
> Kevlars


I would at least get the replacements under warranty. I've done well with F&F batteries but I only have the plow pulling extra power.

I also had a similar problem last year turned out to be a bad connection on one of the batteries.


----------



## dieselss

Ck your alt kevlars. Remember the batts are really only back ups so to speak. I got a nice alt from dc power


----------



## dieselss

Snow. What kinda plow? Western/Fisher?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Go back to Farm and Fleet. Get them there again. Keeps a few bucks in your pocket for another year or so!


----------



## kevlars

Pushin 2 Please;1563319 said:


> Go back to Farm and Fleet. Get them there again. Keeps a few bucks in your pocket for another year or so!


That's what I think I'll do. Dieselss, I will check the alternator as well. Thanks for the help guys!

Kevlars


----------



## snowish10

dieselss;1563317 said:


> Snow. What kinda plow? Western/Fisher?


western 8' ultra mount pro plus. I havent tried if the plow lights still work, Ill do that in the morning.


----------



## dieselss

Sounds like you either have the plow connector poliarty reversed or you need to swap the pins in the connector


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Thunder and lightning in jan. Who would of thought


----------



## Bird21

R&R Yard Design;1563364 said:


> Thunder and lightning in jan. Who would of thought


This season is done!!!!

I am not looking at anymore models, maps, or forecasts!!

Gonna bring all the loaders back to the shop, pulling all the plows off the trucks. Going back to work full time as a professional couch potato!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im a week ahead of ya. Been digging and moving dirt all week. I have the next three weeks booked and set up to install more jobs.


----------



## Bird21

Had a good run this week with dirt jobs and some clearing work. Now with the rain the dirt jobs are done till it drys up again, for me at least. Hard to black dirt houses with mucky dirt. I was on a high working again and now it's back to Gotham City.

Rain screwed that up. Now I need to figure out what jobs I can do, or go to Florida!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im just pushing thru the mud. Digging tomorrow. Have 10 loads of clay to move on site still. Then finish piping new aerator tanks and wire everything up.


----------



## snowguys

Bird how many loaders you guys have?


----------



## Bird21

3 Wheel loaders
7 Skids
some tractors with blades too


----------



## Bird21

FYI looking for 100 semis of compatible clay in the Dundee area if anyone is digging. Must be suitable for compacting a building pad. In other words no hidden junk in the trucks.


----------



## snowish10

In the summer time, Does anyone need an extra skid steer operator? Ive had lot of landscape skid steer experience. I live in westchester, so if theres any jobs around my area that anyone needs help with, pm me.

Thanks Adam


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1563364 said:


> Thunder and lightning in jan. Who would of thought


Anyother cold winter, we all love lightning and thunder in January. Thunder snow!


----------



## buildinon

Pushin 2 Please;1563471 said:


> Anyother cold winter, we all love lightning and thunder in January. Thunder snow!


I was thinking the same thing, but not this time :realmad: I wish that mother nature would just flip the switch  and turn the A/C on so it would drop from 45 outside right now to 28 so we would at least get out salting and maybe just maybe a little pushin' action :bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## buildinon

Ok now they just said on WGN that they got the WORST SNOW FALL IN 20 YEARS in the HOLY LAND of Jerusalem which was 6" and we can't even get 1 stinkin inch!!! We are not liked any more any one, not even mother nature


----------



## GMC99

80% chance on Saturday now down to only 50%.... Really? I think the end of my snow plowing career is here..


----------



## turb0diesel

Bird21;1563408 said:


> FYI looking for 100 semis of compatible clay in the Dundee area if anyone is digging. Must be suitable for compacting a building pad. In other words no hidden junk in the trucks.


Have you tried A.N.R? they have a spot behind the new Honda dealer by Randall Rd/i90


----------



## Midwest Pond

picture not altered..... this was my morning message today when emailing someone on Facebook


----------



## dieselss

Dropping temps tom....fox said nwi might get freezing rain type stuff. And nw might get an inch+ but being as ground is warm, not likely to stick


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing to say so I say nothing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

EXACT PRECIP TYPES REMAIN DIFFICULT TO DIAGNOSE THIS FAR
OUT ESPECIALLY SINCE SURFACE TEMPS OF A FEW DEGREES WILL MEAN RAIN
OR FREEZING RAIN. SATURDAY EVENING EXPECTING SNOW ACROSS THE
NORTHWESTERN PART OF THE CWA...WITH A MIX OF WINTRY PRECIP CENTERED
ALONG THE I-55 CORRIDOR...AND THEN PRIMARILY RAIN TO START IN
INDIANA. AS TEMPS CONTINUE TO FALL BEHIND THE COLD FRONT SATURDAY
NIGHT...THE WINTRY MIX WILL TRANSITION TO ALL SNOW BY SUNDAY
MORNING. AROUND A TENTH OF AN INCH OF ICE IS POSSIBLE SATURDAY
NIGHT ACROSS NORTHEAST IL AND NORTHWEST IN. LIMITED ICE AMOUNTS
ARE EXPECTED DUE TO THE TRANSITIONAL NATURE OF THE
PRECIP...HOWEVER SLICK ROAD CONDITIONS WILL BE PROBABLE IN PLACES.
FOR SNOW...COULD SEE 1-3 INCHES CENTERED ALONG THE I-55 CORRIDOR
WITH LESS THAN AN INCH BY RFD...AND AROUND AN INCH ACROSS MOST OF
NW INDIANA.wewewewewewe right!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sun will be set. Temps in the middle to upper 20's. Anything that falls will stick. I just hope it is more snow than ice. Than again I hope its not another bust and miss us all together.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

As we all know, tomorrow is the 12th and 13th. Do we remember last year on those dates?????






January 12th and 13th were the first time we got out and plowed snow last season. Could it be 2 years in a row? There, now I jinxed us!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well, lease all salt is washed of the lots


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1563584 said:


> well, lease all salt is washed of the lots


Why? Did it rain last night?


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Fox just said 3.95 inches sat night/Sunday morning for Joliet area.... I'll believe it if I see it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lawn 'N' Order;1563649 said:


> Fox just said 3.95 inches sat night/Sunday morning for Joliet area.... I'll believe it if I see it


Saw your white Chevy off of Cedar maybe getting lettered and than going down Route 30 last week with your Vee box in it. I love that truck. That OBS Chevy is one of my favorites! Looks good!


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Thanks. Yeah those are my favorite years as well. Just got all my trucks and trailers re-lettered. I really like the new logo and kinda hard to miss. Lol


----------



## SnowMatt13

I just saw John Dee's forecast. I think lack of snow dilusions are setting in for him.
I just don't see it.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lawn 'N' Order;1563661 said:


> Thanks. Yeah those are my favorite years as well. Just got all my trucks and trailers re-lettered. I really like the new logo and kinda hard to miss. Lol


No doubt. When the truck goes by you can't miss the name. That is what you want though. Free advertisement!


----------



## ultimate plow

Snow? Not in Mchenry county!


----------



## GMC99

Same old ****


latest model runs indicate the weather system going into Sunday will slide by mainly SE of N IL. We might get some light rain/mix/snow but the bulk of any serious precip will miss most of the area. The cold air will follow and temps will drop down to more normal January levels. The lack of snowfall Sunday will help to keep the cold snap from being REALLY cold with highs in the 20s instead of the 10s. Looks right now to be relatively dry for next week into the following week. A couple of clipper systems may brush by with the bulk being north of us.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1563730 said:


> Same old ****
> 
> latest model runs indicate the weather system going into Sunday will slide by mainly SE of N IL. We might get some light rain/mix/snow but the bulk of any serious precip will miss most of the area. The cold air will follow and temps will drop down to more normal January levels. The lack of snowfall Sunday will help to keep the cold snap from being REALLY cold with highs in the 20s instead of the 10s. Looks right now to be relatively dry for next week into the following week. A couple of clipper systems may brush by with the bulk being north of us.


I haven't even cared to do any indepth looking besides NWS or the local news if its on.









Do I believe it.....yeah right


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1563709 said:


> Snow? Not in Mchenry county!


I see you found your password!


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1563739 said:


> I haven't even cared to do any indepth looking besides NWS or the local news if its on.
> 
> View attachment 121440
> 
> 
> Do I believe it.....yeah right


10% chance.....not very confident. So much for the sexy lady after the surf board. I think that's how it was put.

If nothing is going to happen this year, let it warm up and make it a record year for mowing! Last year we started in March!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Holy sheeet is it muddy. Got two machine buried and then the dump truck. And I had a heck of a time just driving out of the quarry with a load of stone. No traction at all.


----------



## GMC99

clncut;1563759 said:


> 10% chance.....not very confident. So much for the sexy lady after the surf board. I think that's how it was put.
> 
> If nothing is going to happen this year, let it warm up and make it a record year for mowing! Last year we started in March!


you know that won't happen, it will stay cold and dry and torment us all....


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;1563709 said:


> Snow? Not in Mchenry county!


Now your not incognito with this login.

And I'm pretty sure snow in McHenry county has been outlawed or something.


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1563547 said:


> Dropping temps tom....fox said nwi might get freezing rain type stuff. And nw might get an inch+ but being as ground is warm, not likely to stick


Looks like rain once again for us!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1563782 said:


> Looks like rain once again for us!











I was looking southeast out my window.......


----------



## dieselss

Holy cloud batman!! That's a nice pic pat


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1563817 said:


> View attachment 121446
> 
> 
> I was looking southeast out my window.......


Day After Tomorrow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1563090 said:


> A Meyers. Really ?? And a gm also





dlcs;1563128 said:


> Really? I post a pic of a Meyer and now you can hear crickets chirp in here and outside.lol





Pushin 2 Please;1563137 said:


> Sorry, I have to...... It is a Meyer. I never knew why people call it a Meryers? It is not a Western's? A Fischer's? Boss's? It is a Meyer. Sorry had to. LOL! First plow I had was a MEYER on a 79 K5 Blazer. Loved that truck and plow!
> 
> With that said, when is was time to retire that truck and plow, I got a 87 D 250 and put a Western on it. That Meyer was my first and also my last after going red!





dlcs;1563148 said:


> Nothing wrong with Meyer, especially the new ones. This one uses the monarch pump instead of the Meyer, big difference. I just want to get more use out of it.


looking good......


----------



## dlcs

Lets see it raised.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1563817 said:


> View attachment 121446
> 
> 
> I was looking southeast out my window.......


Better take an umbrella.....kinda reminds me of a girl I once knew!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

*care heading west today/tonight.*

AVALANCHE WARNING
COLORADO AVALANCHE INFORMATION CENTER
RELAYED BY NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DENVER/BOULDER CO
748 AM MST FRI JAN 11 2013

THE FOLLOWING MESSAGE IS TRANSMITTED AT THE REQUEST OF THE
COLORADO AVALANCHE INFORMATION CENTER.

AVALANCHE WARNING FOR THE NORTH AND SOUTH SAN JUAN MOUNTAINS.

THE COLORADO AVALANCHE INFORMATION CENTER HAS ISSUED AN AVALANCHE
WARNING FOR THE SAN JUAN MOUNTAINS. A STRONG WINTER STORM BROUGHT
HEAVY SNOWFALL WITH UP TO A FOOT OF ACCUMULATION AND VERY STRONG
WINDS. THIS CREATED VERY DANGEROUS AVALANCHE CONDITIONS. NATURAL AND
TRIGGERED AVALANCHES ARE LIKELY AND WILL BE LARGE AND DESTRUCTIVE.
TRAVEL IN OR BELOW AVALANCHE TERRAIN IS NOT RECOMMENDED. THIS
WARNING IS VALID THROUGH FRIDAY NIGHT AND WILL BE EVALUATED SATURDAY
MORNING.

THIS STATEMENT IS OF PARTICULAR INTEREST TO PERSONS USING THE
BACKCOUNTRY OUTSIDE DEVELOPED SKI AREA BOUNDARIES. WHEN NECESSARY
SKI AREAS USE AVALANCHE CONTROL METHODS WITHIN THEIR BOUNDARIES TO
MITIGATE THE AVALANCHE DANGER.

FOR ADDITIONAL AVALANCHE INFORMATION...CALL...970-498-5311 IN FORT
COLLINS...303-275-5360 IN DENVER...970-668-0600 IN SUMMIT
COUNTY...719-395-4994 IN BUENA VISTA...970-920-1664 IN ASPEN..970-
247-8187 IN DURANGO...OR VISIT OUR WEB PAGE AT
COLORADO.GOV/AVALANCHE


----------



## clncut

Good thing I'm not heading out for some snowboarding today!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1563901 said:


> Good thing I'm not heading out for some snowboarding today!


dont forget to vote

http://news.yahoo.com/despite-face-...contender-150638642--abc-news-topstories.html


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pat if your driving that Meyer those LIGHTS with you will never make it nor the plow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sill Fun to watch and Picture Pat and Him Scarring the $%^&*&^%& Out of that window steamed up car at last M&G in Hoffman BW's:laughing:


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1563931 said:


> Sill Fun to watch and Picture Pat and Him Scarring the $%^&*&^%& Out of that window steamed up car at last M&G in Hoffman BW's:laughing:


Haha as good as all the lights look still love the train horn the most. So many uses for it lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We have had a couple salt runs so far that didn't require much salt. Saturday night/ Sunday morning may require a good amount of salt. Saturdays low temps in the middle 20's and Sundays highs in the mid to upper 20's. Plus a 1/4 to a 1/2 inch of ice is possible after midnight Saturday. I don't think we'll get much snow, if any but ice? Yuck.


----------



## WilliamOak

Much rather have it dump snow on us than deal with that much ice


----------



## campkd6

metallihockey88;1563946 said:


> Haha as good as all the lights look still love the train horn the most. So many uses for it lol


Train horns are awesome. I have a set of 3 note Nathans on my 
Peterbilt with 1/2" valve and airlines and 135 psi very good at motivating people out of your way.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WilliamOak;1563973 said:


> Much rather have it dump snow on us than deal with that much ice


You and me both. I'd rather it miss us all together or just rain. I know its money, just that those "simple" salts runs become very dangerous, especially on a Saturday night after a NFL Playoff game.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1563991 said:


> You and me both. I'd rather it miss us all together or just rain. I know its money, just that those "simple" salts runs become very dangerous, especially on a Saturday night after a NFL Playoff game.


Ah Yes Push couldnt agree with more Amaeture night on the road after play offs


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I hate salting when there is heavy ice. Ain't no fun at all.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1564004 said:


> I hate salting when there is heavy ice. Ain't no fun at all.


oly salting I like is around th rim of my glass


----------



## GMC99

Is Tom Skilling dead?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1564012 said:


> Is Tom Skilling dead?


Yes, Ramsey is a joke.

Tom's last day off is today. He was off for 2 weeks.

Not that he has gotten anything right this year either.


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1564028 said:


> Yes, Ramsey is a joke.
> 
> Tom's last day off is today. He was off for 2 weeks.
> 
> Not that he has gotten anything right this year either.


Ramsey just showed a model with almost 7 inches for tomorrow and sunday! :laughing: I think the old timers is kicking in


----------



## campkd6

Maybe he meant 0.7"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1564029 said:


> Ramsey just showed a model with almost 7 inches for tomorrow and sunday! :laughing: I think the old timers is kicking in


get out here what the hell is he been smokin. I'm still refusing to look I don't care anymore. I am tempted to look later when I get home


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1564029 said:


> Ramsey just showed a model with almost 7 inches for tomorrow and sunday! :laughing: I think the old timers is kicking in


No way I am or ever will stick up for that fool but that map actually went till next Saturday. So from now till next Saturday he is saying that much snow. Which is still high.


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1564066 said:


> No way I am or ever will stick up for that fool but that map actually went till next Saturday. So from now till next Saturday he is saying that much snow. Which is still high.


Maybe I missed that! Either way the map he showed had a lot of snow on it for tomorrow.... He basically said he has no idea whats going to happen! Wish I could say that and keep my job!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1564066 said:


> No way I am or ever will stick up for that fool but that map actually went till next Saturday. So from now till next Saturday he is saying that much snow. Which is still high.


you sure that map and show 3 seasons. Guys are out riding their biked tonight


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1564068 said:


> Maybe I missed that! Either way the map he showed had a lot of snow on it for tomorrow.... He basically said he has no idea whats going to happen! Wish I could say that and keep my job!!


we know what's going to happen


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm talking to my phone or Home Depot people look at me weird like. Hasn't nobody ever seen somebody talk to a phone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

at Home Depot stupid phone good chance I'm a stupid phone


----------



## SnowMatt13

NWS has changed our forecast in the last few hours, they have 1-2 inches now at the border.


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1564084 said:


> at Home Depot stupid phone good chance I'm a stupid phone


They might be calling someone with a straight jacket and a short bus to pick you up...look out


----------



## GMC99

SnowMatt13;1564086 said:


> NWS has changed our forecast in the last few hours, they have 1-2 inches now at the border.


It will change again kust wait, its changed here about 10 times today.. snow then rain then ice then rain again blah blah blah


----------



## 1olddogtwo

here's a live shot from the Home Depot paint department


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Paint department? More honey do stuff for you!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

painting the garage yeah the inside


----------



## 1olddogtwo

does anyone here have a CDL with hazmat endorsement.I said?stupid phonego ahead and say it I'm a stupid phone stupid stupid stupid phone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Model differences at smaller scale make it rather difficult to
pinpoint exact timing and location of transitions in precipitation
types. Best estimate at this point is for far northeast...north
central and west central counties of the fa to receive a couple
inches of snow between saturday evening and early sunday morning
while east central to southwestern counties as well as extreme
northwest in may receive a couple tenths of glazing overnight before
switching to snow and ending. Snowfall across these counties should
be less than an inch.

Next week looks to be mainly precipitation free...and colder than
much of the winter so far...under a prevailing dry northwest flow
as a large upper trough gradually moves across the central and
eastern u.s. The first part of the week with the trough
reestablishing over central north america the latter part of the
work week.

While colder temperatures will only drop down to more typical mid
winter levels for the work week.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I like that last graph Pat. At least we're in the 40% portion.
Not getting my hopes up. About 3/4 weeks ago we were under a winter storm warning for 6+ and we were lucky if we got an inch.
Maybe we'll finally go opposite and if they call for and inch, we will get the 6......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1564114 said:


> I like that last graph Pat. At least we're in the 40% portion.
> Not getting my hopes up. About 3/4 weeks ago we were under a winter storm warning for 6+ and we were lucky if we got an inch.
> Maybe we'll finally go opposite and if they call for and inch, we will get the 6......


Last week I said we had a chance to get some.....









I hope soneone here does!!!!!


----------



## GMC99

SnowMatt13;1564114 said:


> I like that last graph Pat. At least we're in the 40% portion.
> Not getting my hopes up. About 3/4 weeks ago we were under a winter storm warning for 6+ and we were lucky if we got an inch.
> Maybe we'll finally go opposite and if they call for and inch, we will get the 6......


You are, we are not! Booo


----------



## SnowMatt13

I will believe it when I see it. At least i expect and count on nothing, so even a salting looks like a big deal when we get it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well lets hope there is no ice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BreaKing news


----------



## Lunarlandscape

What's the breaking news


----------



## clncut

NWI is getting rain once again! Mother Nature cut us a break!


----------



## GMC99

Lunarlandscape;1564247 said:


> What's the breaking news


And it starts...Are we taking bets?

A STRONG COLD FRONT WILL MOVE THROUGH THE REGION SATURDAY AND THEN
STALL OUT OVER CENTRAL ILLINOIS INTO NORTHERN INDIANA SATURDAY
EVENING. A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL RIDE NORTHEAST ALONG THE FRONT
SATURDAY NIGHT RESULTING IN AN EXPANDING AREA OF PRECIPITATION
DEVELOPING OVER NORTHERN ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA.
PRECIPITATION OVER THE NORTHERN CHICAGO SUBURBS WEST TOWARD
ROCKFORD AND NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS WILL LIKELY BEGIN AS SNOW OR
SLEET BEFORE CHANGING TO ALL SNOW. FARTHER SOUTH FROM CHICAGO WEST
ALONG THE INTERSTATE 80 CORRIDOR...RAIN...SLEET...OR SNOW WILL
DEVELOP...BEFORE CHANGING TO ALL SNOW OVERNIGHT. THE POTENTIAL
EXISTS FOR SNOW TO BRIEFLY FALL RATHER HEAVILY AT TIMES...AND WHEN
COMBINED WITH TEMPERATURES DROPPING BELOW FREEZING COULD RESULT IN
TRAVEL BECOMING MORE HAZARDOUS. WHILE MOST AREAS FROM CHICAGO WEST
INTO NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS WILL SEE SNOWFALL AMOUNT OF 2 INCHES
OR LESS...A BAND OF HEAVIER SNOWFALL TOTALS OF UP TO SEVERAL
INCHES COULD FALL.


----------



## campkd6

Cdl but no Hazmat to many hoops to jump through


----------



## 01PStroke

ABC7 guy said a 1/10 of an inch or less. Booooooooo


----------



## dieselss

That's something to shoot for ?! Lol


----------



## snowguys

Abc is a joke to watch


----------



## 01PStroke

snowguys;1564310 said:


> Abc is a joke to watch


Well I figure I'd get the rest of the reports from here


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Red solo cup. I fill you up. Lets have a party


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1564101 said:


> does anyone here have a CDL with hazmat endorsement.I said?stupid phonego ahead and say it I'm a stupid phone stupid stupid stupid phone


I DOand a Tanker endorsement


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1564266 said:


> ABC7 guy said a 1/10 of an inch or less. Booooooooo


Taft is an IDIOT


----------



## erkoehler

Biggest day at the boat show is tomorrow. Hope the weather stays rain.


----------



## WilliamOak

Better late than never for the boat show to finally produce what it always seems to, work for us


----------



## the new boss 92

Could be salting tomarrow night says the text I got earlier


----------



## Mark13

campkd6;1564263 said:


> Cdl but no Hazmat to many hoops to jump through


Same here. I don't want to be that responsible


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1563766 said:


> Now your not incognito with this login.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure snow in McHenry county has been outlawed or something.


The criminal snow is running thru your county tonight. Better get a posses together and catch the crazy fools.


----------



## buildinon

I would fire this guy in a heart beat for doing a job this way...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

was that your dumpster?......LOL


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm looking outside this morning, and I'm finding it hard to remember what it was like to actually plow snow

I hope it all comes back to me if it ever happens again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its like...... damn I can't remember

Its got to be like....OK...maybe not 

Well how about..... no that's not it

Damn


----------



## kevlars

NWS has 80 % probability of up to 2 inches for me here in the Quad Cities. I hope so! But I have to get new batteries in the truck now. Old ones are shot!!

Kevlars


----------



## erkoehler

Keep me posted if snows really looking probable. I'll be inside away from computer most of the day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This event will need like a nowcast. It might raining downtown, FR in Joliet, while sleet in DG, snow in Skokie, rain at Ron's house all at once.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Rain at my house? Than stop by and have a beer with me while we watch the football game!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok if it's not raining can I come over and have some kettle


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry, I don't share my Kettle!


----------



## the new boss 92

This is probley one of the ****tyest winters I have lived!


----------



## campkd6

the new boss 92;1564459 said:


> This is probley one of the ****tyest winters I have lived!


X 2 This year sucks


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Washed and waxed the plow. Tucked it away.


----------



## ultimate plow

2-4 i doubt it. Mark? Thoughts? Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I wouldn't be surprised if they put up a winter advisory


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;1564492 said:


> 2-4 i doubt it. Mark? Thoughts? Lol


I'm trying to make mother nature think I'm not ready. My plow and salter our in our shed and I've conveniently unhooked my gooseneck in front of the door.

But seriously, I bet we get 1/4-1/2" max.


----------



## 01PStroke

I just hope we don't wake up to this!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

kevlars;1564403 said:


> NWS has 80 % probability of up to 2 inches for me here in the Quad Cities. I hope so! But I have to get new batteries in the truck now. Old ones are shot!!
> 
> Kevlars


Mine just took a crap too. We were just talking about them too. Truck wouldn't start yesterday afternoon. I guess I'll run to sears and get two new ones.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1564494 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they put up a winter advisory


I would almost bet money they do with the updated outlook around 3pm. I have no money to bet, so I won't but I think it is very likely.


----------



## snowish10

01PStroke;1564506 said:


> I just hope we don't wake up to this!


I agree!! I wouldnt doubt if if we get ice tonight.


----------



## clncut

ultimate plow;1564492 said:


> 2-4 i doubt it. Mark? Thoughts? Lol


Lucky me, I'm in the fking brown. Hoping at best for some ice and a salt run!


----------



## kevlars

SullivanSeptic;1564510 said:


> Mine just took a crap too. We were just talking about them too. Truck wouldn't start yesterday afternoon. I guess I'll run to sears and get two new ones.


I just got 2 new ones at F and F under warranty. Installed them and starts like a champ now!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Anyone with a newer diesel ever get a diesel fluid system fault warning? If so how do I get rid of it?


----------



## dieselss

I thought pat did......got rid of the def all together. Lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Yea I want to do that! Stupid truck speed restricted is restricted to 50 mph


----------



## dieselss

Wow. That's slow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1564581 said:


> Yea I want to do that! Stupid truck speed restricted is restricted to 50 mph


Mine just hit 95mph on I355. But I only drive a stupid chevy. Not a big boy Ford like yours. Bahahahaha


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1564598 said:


> Mine just hit 95mph on I355. But I only drive a stupid chevy. Not a big boy Ford like yours. Bahahahaha


I'm about to take this ford over to the Chevy dealership and switch back to Chevys


----------



## brianbrich1

Hambrick & Co.;1564603 said:



> I'm about to take this ford over to the Chevy dealership and switch back to Chevys


Chevy recently rated longest lasting lowest lifetime maintenance cost...I like my chevys...


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

Well we are going to hit 400 days.... then we can have a party and try to make up good adds to sell our equipment


----------



## brianbrich1

No selling equipment but a perfect time to find some and buy


----------



## GMC99

Or just buy a dodge that doesn't need def fluid!!


----------



## snowish10

brianbrich1;1564614 said:


> No selling equipment but a perfect time to find some and buy


Id have to agree with you.


----------



## snorider075

My buddy has a dmax had to take back to dealer for some typ of recall


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

96 GMC turbo diesel just hit 557790.7


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I took it over to the dealer and they didn't have any diesel techs working today but I was the second person this week to come in with the same issue.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ham do you know what code number it had


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Winter Wether Advisory will be issued, if it is not already very soon. Looks like .1 to .3 inches of ice before it changes to snow. Less ice north and west with 3 inches very possible. 1 to 2 inches of snow is possible city and south. Bad part is us south side guys will have the snow on top of the ice. Be safe out there guys.


----------



## metallihockey88

Hambrick & Co.;1564658 said:


> I took it over to the dealer and they didn't have any diesel techs working today but I was the second person this week to come in with the same issue.


2 people that i know that got that code had to have the urea injector replaced. Get it in soon cause i think after a certain amount of miles with dpf system not working the truck will lock out and not start like if you ran out of def


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1564695 said:


> Winter Wether Advisory will be issued, if it is not already very soon. Looks like .1 to .3 inches of ice before it changes to snow. Less ice north and west with 3 inches very possible. 1 to 2 inches of snow is possible city and south. Bad part is us south side guys will have the snow on top of the ice. Be safe out there guys.


According to the CB, NOAA issued a winter weather advisory for Lockport and surrounding communities from 8pm to 9am.

Cook 10pm to 12 noon.

Also saying freezing drizzle after 3am. Be safe anyone going out tonight!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

For those who tried texting me today.....if I don't respond,try my other phone. Long story is if it dies, once I plug it in, it takes 2 plus hrs to turn back on. It looks like it came alive around 930 this am. I just got it off the charger


----------



## kevlars

metallihockey88;1564699 said:


> 2 people that i know that got that code had to have the urea injector replaced. Get it in soon cause i think after a certain amount of miles with dpf system not working the truck will lock out and not start like if you ran out of def


Hearing these stories makes me glad that my 2000 7.3 doesn't have any of that stuff on it. No cat even. And only 87k miles. Should last me a LONG time!

Kevlars


----------



## metallihockey88

kevlars;1564702 said:


> Hearing these stories makes me glad that my 2000 7.3 doesn't have any of that stuff on it. No cat even. And only 87k miles. Should last me a LONG time!
> 
> Kevlars


Or you can just join the "oops i seemed to have misplaced my dpf" club and have your truck run great and get better mileage like these trucks were designed to do before the tree huggers in california got their hands on this country


----------



## 01PStroke

kevlars;1564702 said:


> Hearing these stories makes me glad that my 2000 7.3 doesn't have any of that stuff on it. No cat even. And only 87k miles. Should last me a LONG time!
> 
> Kevlars


Haha I hear ya man. My 02 just turned 117k young today!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Well hopeully this "event" happens....


----------



## kevlars

metallihockey88;1564705 said:


> Or you can just join the "oops i seemed to have misplaced my dpf" club and have your truck run great and get better mileage like these trucks were designed to do before the tree huggers in california got their hands on this country


That's true, but I've only got $12k in this truck instead of $50k! I'm good with that!

Kevlars


----------



## kevlars

01PStroke;1564707 said:


> Haha I hear ya man. My 02 just turned 117k young today!


You've got a good one too then! I'll live with mine.

Kevlars


----------



## metallihockey88

kevlars;1564709 said:


> That's true, but I've only got $12k in this truck instead of $50k! I'm good with that!
> 
> Kevlars


Yea agreed. You should actually be happy how badly messed up the new trucks are makes your hold its value unbelievably well lol. 7.3 prices are still through the roof


----------



## 01PStroke

kevlars;1564710 said:


> You've got a good one too then! I'll live with mine.
> 
> Kevlars


Only thing I'm a little jealous of is their turning radius. We turn like busses!!!


----------



## kevlars

01PStroke;1564715 said:


> Only thing I'm a little jealous of is their turning radius. We turn like busses!!!


True that!!

Kevlars


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hell and my 450 turns even sharper than metel hockey truck


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Okay if this event does happen what time is it supposed to start changing over to ice for the south side


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1564707 said:


> Haha I hear ya man. My 02 just turned 117k young today!


Where you in Tinley today? In a driveway by Tinley high school?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1564723 said:


> Okay if this event does happen what time is it supposed to start changing over to ice for the south side


Midnight. Give or take.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Precipitation is anticipated to begin as rain over your area by 7-9pm and transition to a mix of freezing rain and snow between 9-11pm. Currently, it looks like your area will see more ice than snow in the mix with ice accretions of 0.05-0.15 inches possible. Ice will gradually transition over to a freezing drizzle /snow mix by 3-4am with snow totals of less than an inch expected. Dry conditions are anticipated over your area by 9-11am. These snow/ice totals may flux a bit depending on the exact thermal set up over your area but ice rather than snow is expected at this time. Pavements are expected to fall below freezing by midnight and remain below freezing through tomorrow morning.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I think I'm going pre salting since the rain washed all my salt away the other day. I don't want to deal with ice at the church in the morning.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK ya she is hot lookin but she say south if midway 1.5-2.5 for us southguys


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DistinctiveDave;1564744 said:


> I think I'm going pre salting since the rain washed all my salt away the other day. I don't want to deal with ice at the church in the morning.


I too was gonna. Not though because it is going to start as rain. It will just get washed away again.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Gotta pre salt at that magical transition time


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep to do the BRINE going


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1564731 said:


> Where you in Tinley today? In a driveway by Tinley high school?


Nope. Might be that Amarillo I see running around every now and then!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy crap there is armadillo running around Tinley


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Hambrick & Co.;1564759 said:


> Gotta pre salt at that magical transition time


Yep, Im not going just yet.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Hambrick & Co.;1564759 said:


> Gotta pre salt at that magical transition time


That's my game plan, assuming this event happens, right now its avoiding my area like the plague. But future cast shows it coming into the wood dale area about 9pm and starting off as rain.


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1564746 said:


> OK ya she is hot lookin but she say south if midway 1.5-2.5 for us southguys


Do you think any snow is going to fall around hodgkins for a possible push?


----------



## dieselss

I'm with kev....7.3 and a turbo back pipe


----------



## kevlars

dieselss;1564803 said:


> I'm with kev....7.3 and a turbo back pipe


I haven't done the pipe yet. Had a straight pipe on my Cummins. I think I'll put a free flow muffler on this one. But I'll miss the whistle!

Kevlars


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1564769 said:


> Holy crap there is armadillo running around Tinley
> 
> Hehehe


----------



## Midwest Pond

put the plow on? or wait to see the snow?

decisions......


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1564817 said:


> put the plow on? or wait to see the snow?
> 
> decisions......


Um gee Allen drink a beer or two then wait for the snow then put the plow on buddy :laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Low the whistle.


----------



## Midwest Pond

DIRISHMAN;1564820 said:


> Um gee Allen drink a beer or two then wait for the snow then put the plow on buddy :laughing:


at least its inside when i need to hook up...... just dont feel like hooking up for nothing


----------



## snowguys

Looks like a good band of snow coming in if everything stays togeather


----------



## NW Snow Removal

7:30-8:30 sleet mix start turning all snow by 3am. Totals by 8 am: 1.5" west and north and .5" south of 55. City metro area supposed to get ice very quick by 10 pm. That's my latest info.


----------



## Midwest Pond

drive safe guys.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We have some time. No need to go crazy yet. Rain first so no reason to out down salt yet. And pavement is warm right now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would NOT be surprize to see a ICE warning for the south


----------



## dheavychevy38

Got the call to go pretreat anything that is 24hrs. Starting at 9 tonight.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey guys just got a call from Derek/Buildinon Buffalogrove Kildare area icing up with freezing rain right now7:40pm Saturday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1564885 said:


> Hey guys just got a call from Derek/Buildinon Buffalogrove Kildare area icing up with freezing rain right now7:40pm Saturday


that was not detailed enough


----------



## road2damascus

34 degrees and spitting freezing drizzle on and off in Highland Park.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just a cold rain here, above 32 but under 50 !!!!! I hate ice. I've set the defroster and plugged in the truck. This the first in years that I've pluged one in


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone watching the beauty queens?


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1564908 said:


> Just a cold rain here, above 32 but under 50 !!!!! I hate ice. I've set the defroster and plugged in the truck. This the first in years that I've pluged one in


You know, that's not a half bad idea..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1564910 said:


> Anyone watching the beauty queens?


If by beauty queens, you mean girls. And if by girls you mean Clay Matthews? Then yes. I am watching a beauty queen, or a drag queen. Its hard to tell with him. But I'm hoping he gets his teeth knocked out. Come on 49ers. God i hate the Packers.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Cold rain in frankfort.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Sleet coming down in Cary, got a nice sheet of ice on the ground. Perfect for getting snow to stick.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nine pm update should be out soon. Had a lite layer of ice, quickly melted once I put the chocolate sauce on it,now for nice layer of snow I mean with whip cream.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mmm LA chocolate mooooose


----------



## Midwest Pond

9pm.... sleeting, nothing on ground, no ice , just wet

Mundelein/Libertyville area


----------



## kevlars

I know I'm not Chicago, but, I have snow in the Quad Cities. I am about 15 miles southeast of Davenport, Iowa. 

They are saying possible 3". Maybe it's coming your way. We didn get any sleet or ice here. Thanks for that!!

Kevlars


----------



## 1olddogtwo

No upgrade in ice warning. Some areas "could" see 1/4in.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Raining at my shop.


----------



## GLSS22

Driveway Just starting to get slick in Elgin, roads still fine. Looking like a early morning salt run.


----------



## dlcs

Radar looks impressive but nothing hitting the ground here yet.


----------



## turb0diesel

Anyone near 53/Dundee?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

turb0diesel;1564992 said:


> Anyone near 53/Dundee?


Think elite just flew thru there at 110 mph


----------



## turb0diesel

DIRISHMAN;1564993 said:


> Think elite just flew thru there at 110 mph


Noo he might be working his (Ford) :laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'm 15 min north of 53/dundee

nothing going on here.....wet.... no ice


----------



## Sawboy

DIRISHMAN;1564993 said:


> Think elite just flew thru there at 110 mph


LMAO!!! :laughing:


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Looks from where I'm at that it's gonna stop at round 3:30am unless it starts falling fast (which it's not) this is gonna be a bust just like the others. I have residentials and they have 2" triggers. Only one elderly couple will need salt. 

We'll see how things go...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well not much here just a little bit of ice on the windshield wipers and that's it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bye bye Packers


----------



## snowish10

Just another rain storm, give it a few weeks and it will be spring. Hopefully for us lawn care guys we can have a good year!


----------



## mikeplowman

turb0diesel;1564992 said:


> Anyone near 53/Dundee?


@ 83 & lake cook....nada yet just wet
have seen some village salties trucking around spreading thou


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

1/4" of snow now sleet. Another Bust hear in McHenry


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Anyone in Glendale Hts or Bloomingdale ??


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1564993 said:


> Think elite just flew thru there at 110 mph


HAHA NOOO.... I was there earlier 2day, only was doin bout 65-70ish, had to get on 53 south U kno.... LOL


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Just spread some salt in Elgin, had some slick spots for sure. Just got home to Roselle and its just wet. Roads were fine, time for bed...5am check.


----------



## MR. Elite

turb0diesel;1565013 said:


> Noo he might be working his (Ford) :laughing:


Funny guy!!... WAIT who's truck wouldn't start 2day... N had 2 barrow thr FORD GUYS jump box....!???? LMAO U chevy guys will never learn..... HAHAHAHA


----------



## turb0diesel

MR. Elite;1565070 said:


> Funny guy!!... WAIT who's truck wouldn't start 2day... N had 2 barrow thr FORD GUYS jump box....!???? LMAO U chevy guys will never learn..... HAHAHAHA


The dome light was all night!! 
Doesn't happen enough to us chevy guys enough to go out and buy a jump box lol


----------



## 911tech

Light snow out here in Rockford some slick spots salting accounts that are still open


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Weather Channel is saying "Heavy Snow", "Snow is accumulating rapidly"

MY ASS IT AINT!

2-3 inches! **** that!:realmad::realmad::realmad::realmad:


----------



## Mark13

I just left the T/A in Hampshire (20/90).
1/4" of frozen sleet on the ground. 26* and still sleeting.


----------



## MR. Elite

MR. Elite;1565070 said:


> Funny guy!!... WAIT who's truck wouldn't start 2day... N had 2 barrow thr FORD GUYS jump box....!???? LMAO U chevy guys will never learn..... HAHAHAHA


Yea yea.... Ur right tho.... Usually the Chevys end up on tow trucks!! Anyway, at least mine goes fast..? LMAO
No2 goin back on it realllll soooonnn..... Gotta go out with a BANG... U kno...!! LOL


----------



## elitelawnteam1

http://www.facebook.com/ChevyFailOfTheDay


----------



## the new boss 92

I'm in carol stream and its starting to get slick out


----------



## the new boss 92

I'm not seeing the snow, I just see the ice. I hate ice storms like these I just wanna plow once this year and I will be satisfied


----------



## elitelawnteam1

farmers almanac says between jan. 20-23 we could see a storm producing 8", but that may not happen


----------



## MR. Elite

elitelawnteam1;1565086 said:


> http://www.facebook.com/ChevyFailOfTheDay


That is EPIC!!! Good find brother!!!!
PS deff. Needs a like button!!!!


----------



## elitelawnteam1

MR. Elite;1565097 said:


> That is EPIC!!! Good find brother!!!!
> PS deff. Needs a like button!!!!


more like a creation! i made that page! my 2 bosses and I keep it updated


----------



## 01PStroke

Well, I slipped on the step up on my truck.. Guess it's getting cold?


----------



## Midwest Pond

The Weather Channel says for Mundelein that the snow will be ending at 2:30am

it never started


----------



## elitelawnteam1

I'm callin it. another bust. 

goodnight all! im turning in.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Storm is out of here already. Wind is trying up pavement and might have to salt a few things


----------



## MR. Elite

elitelawnteam1;1565099 said:


> more like a creation! i made that page! my 2 bosses and I keep it updated


LOL Thats awesome!! Thumbs Up
I gotta ask... Wat prompted U 2 make it??? :laughing:
All I gotta say...... FORD, BABY!!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

Starting 2 snow in Elgin............ We'll c how long this lasts..!!


----------



## condo plow

everything still wet @ midway


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What a joke.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Guess I'll go back to bed for another hour or two.


----------



## GMC99

Unreal..... Can't catch a break


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Anyone salting yet.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Just puddles in new Lenox


----------



## 01PStroke

Wet in Orland


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So just another joke of a storm.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm out. Just wasting fuel. All wet, from New Lenox to Blue Island. Temps have dropped 5 degree's since I have been out.


I guess the joke is on us? We actually thought we were gonna get something? Were on a role.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I will say, it seems like everybody and there brother's are out salting.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well back to bed. Im sure as hell not wasting fuel driving around for nothing anymore.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just hitting a few seasonal accounts. Just covering my a$$ on them because they pay good. Other tgan that, nothing to even get out of bed for.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I just wanted to get out. Feels good to be out so I'm gonna find a D & D, grab a coffee and than head home. I love this bussiness?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mmmmmmm coffee. I'm gonna be pulling up to Lockport DD in 5 mins.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Idot hasn't even salted


----------



## SnowMatt13

Everything being salted here at the border. Only got 1/4" of snow but there's a good amount of ice. Salted til 2am, now on my way back out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1565132 said:


> Idot hasn't even salted


I've seen at least 5 IDOT trucks out DUMPING salt. Can tell they have a surplus. There trying to get rid of some!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

The wind dried everything in tinley for the most part


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Did you salt anything out that way


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Another dud. What else is new.


----------



## ultimate plow

Ice and very minimal snow covered all pavement in algonquin, elgin and crystal lake. Just finished up. Lol i was expecting to wake up to snow to plow. Its starting to get old.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I salted a few zero tolerance lots. They were just wet. Temps are still falling and now at 29 degrees in Oak Forest. With the lots being wet and temps dropping I salted before they had a chance to freeze.


----------



## brianbrich1

A good reason to go out and get my d&d.. Mmmmmm


----------



## snorider075

Aurora area was icey salting completed


----------



## 1olddogtwo

just had a good night of sleep, let the dogs out and was like oh a another bust. At this point I'm ready for spring, enough is enough. We can't even get a ice puddle.


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone in the Lombard/elmhurst area wanna make some $? I got a buddy whose salt truck went down got about 6 lots left 1.5 tons of salt he can provide material or compensate call/text: 847.828.2186


----------



## WilliamOak

Taken care of


----------



## birchwood

So does anyone else regret buying too much salt this year or adding extra equipment? I did both!


----------



## campkd6

Snowing out here again very light.


----------



## buildinon

I am regretting the equipment  Might be shipping a few pieces out west to Omaha instead of buying stuff for out there. Maybe a road trip using the UHaul technique again but with skids and snow wings on the back this time :laughing: 

But we did do some "spot salting" and even my wife is calling Chicago the doughnut hole now :laughing:


----------



## kevlars

Got an 1 1/2 here. Did my commercials. Prob won't do my residentials. 

Kevlars


----------



## Builder630

birchwood;1565204 said:


> So does anyone else regret buying too much salt this year or adding extra equipment? I did both!


I bought too much salt last year... I just traded my second f250 w plow for a nice motorcycle... I'm happy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SAD!!!!!!!!!! and nothing in sight


----------



## 1olddogtwo

birchwood;1565204 said:


> So does anyone else regret buying too much salt this year or adding extra equipment? I did both!


My cost to date is 125.00 INS. The total will be 600.00

My cost for a new plow 0.00. Added wing stops 125.00

Cost of repairs 0.00

Cost of lost time, priceless.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1563568 said:


> As we all know, tomorrow is the 12th and 13th. Do we remember last year on those dates?????
> 
> January 12th and 13th were the first time we got out and plowed snow last season. Could it be 2 years in a row? There, now I jinxed us!


Interesting tidbit from Skilling:
Jan. 13 takes a strong second place with 71.8 inches. Chicago climatologist Frank Wachowski noted that, regarding Jan. 13, it has snowed on 71 of 128 days (55 percent) since 1885.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

got the text at 8 last night being put on standby... I asked standby for what??? I cant push water with my blade....

and see I was right...... no snow again.....


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

maybe next month we might get some snow.... cause this month is a bust:laughing:


----------



## PDQ Pete

They are saying vary cold weather starting the week of the 21st polar plunge.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Jan 20-23 possible 8". But who knows? my company just bought 3 plows for this winter.

At least they're all in good working order and garage kept until next year.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I haven't used my plow once this season. I have however made some money salting, and of course seasonal accounts pay. I'm getting lazy leaving the plow at the shop and just driving in a few circles dumping salt at all my lots... Only good thing is I wont have to buy a new cutting edge until next fall. Was sure I'd need one by now, IF we were plowing...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

May have to salt tonight.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Bartlett_2;1565319 said:


> I haven't used my plow once this season. I have however made some money salting, and of course seasonal accounts pay. I'm getting lazy leaving the plow at the shop and just driving in a few circles dumping salt at all my lots... Only good thing is I wont have to buy a new cutting edge until next fall. Was sure I'd need one by now, IF we were plowing...


Same here. Had it on the truck once this year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thinking about taking the kids sleding this afternoon, anyone else?


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1565377 said:


> Thinking about taking the kids sleding this afternoon, anyone else?


I dont know if thats a good idea pat. We tried it earlier and they got alot of mud on them. I think the snow pack is not suitable for sledding anymore today..


----------



## road2damascus

Sledding? Snowpack? All i see is green grass and mud.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

par for course anyways, I don't have any kids to take anyways.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1565410 said:


> par for course anyways


Yes, We could go play golf


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

road2damascus;1565415 said:


> Yes, We could go play golf


I'm down if any one wants to play. There is an indoor place in Orland


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1565410 said:


> par for course anyways, I don't have any kids to take anyways.


Aww Pat we are all your kids.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Reliable Snow and Ice;1565298 said:


> maybe next month we might get some snow.... cause this month is a bust:laughing:


We are starting to sound like cub fans. Maybe next year.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Indoors? Ground and lakes are froze. Play outside. Ball will bouncy father and the water hazards are, we'll nothing to worry about anymore. Ball will just skip right over the water!


----------



## brianbrich1

Started snowing here.. Sticking to anything that hasnt been treated..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it's like snowing invisible flakes. The ground is slowly turning white here


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1565450 said:


> it's like snowing invisible flakes. The ground is slowly turning white here


Snow dementia??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1565457 said:


> Snow dementia??


Could be, probably true


----------



## Bartlett_2

road2damascus;1565394 said:


> Sledding? Snowpack? All i see is green grass and mud.


And geese turds...


----------



## the new boss 92

Salted all the accounts last night, up north was decently iced up along Randall rd


----------



## Bartlett_2

Sleeting lightly in Winfield.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Going out to salt 16 accounts. I hate waiting for authorization first. Could of had this done hours ago.


----------



## snowish10

Hambrick & Co.;1565579 said:


> Going out to salt 16 accounts. I hate waiting for authorization first. Could of had this done hours ago.


Do a lot of accounts want authorization first or does it depend on the contract that is written?


----------



## MR. Elite

Hambrick & Co.;1565579 said:


> Going out to salt 16 accounts. I hate waiting for authorization first. Could of had this done hours ago.


U can always pull the card I do.... And use the (U dont want a lawsuit on ur hands, do U...?) Depending on the account, it'll go a long way. payup payup
I love the fact all day ive been hearing... It will melt dont worry.. WTF!!? Did U see the overnight temps 2day....??? How cheap some people are shocks me, 2 this day!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Speedy new record 112 in a 35 hmmmm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone know what this is









Winner gets nothing


----------



## kevlars

It looks like the top of my Hiniker V plow hinge. 

Kevlars

Although, mine is in better shape than that!


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1565615 said:


> Hey Speedy new record 112 in a 35 hmmmm


LOL ?? Did U happen to see me on the 355 extension las week Dennis..?? HAHA
I bet Ur dying 2 get in the M3 or the Mustang... Aren't U buddy....!! 
Mayb I should b a cabbie in the winter from now on..... I might make some money!!!? :laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1565644 said:


> Anyone know what this is
> 
> View attachment 121638
> 
> 
> Winner gets nothing


The most snow and ice that plow has seen all winter


----------



## MR. Elite

Yea, I was goin to say the same Pat, Looks like SNOW on the V!!!
Thats it!! Is it SNOW!??? Man its been so long I almost 4got wat it looked like.....


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1565644 said:


> Anyone know what this is
> 
> View attachment 121638
> 
> 
> Winner gets nothing


A third of a pizza?


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1565644 said:


> Anyone know what this is
> 
> View attachment 121638
> 
> 
> Winner gets nothing


The no snow they reported and the ****y ice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1565658 said:


> The most snow and ice that plow has seen all winter


That's pretty damn close. Thats all the snow this plow has ever seen


----------



## dieselss

You mean you don't garage that.thing?? I'm surprised


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I painting it, changing out some shelving and crap. Can bearly walk thru it. The newfe won't stop pissing on the wings.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1565683 said:


> You mean you don't garage that.thing?? I'm surprised


He will get a new one next year. Besides it needs to get familiar to this foreign substance it will have to hopefully push one day...........SNOW


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pat, just sent u a text on ur 932 number. Is that the one thats not working?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea after that little snow everything started to ice up. It was a good little salt run on half the route. From tinley south it was bad north clean and dry


----------



## DIRISHMAN

IRISH TALKING CLOCK 


After closing time at the bar, a drunk was proudly showing off his new 

apartment to a couple of his friends.

He led the way to his bedroom where there was a big brass gong and a mallet.

'What's that big brass gong?' one of the guests asked. 

'It's not a gong. It's a talking clock,' the drunk replied. 

'A talking clock? Seriously?' asked his astonished friend. 

'YUP, it is' replied the drunk.

'How's it work?' the friend asked, squinting at it.


'Watch,' the drunk replied. He picked up the mallet, gave the gong an

Ear-shattering pound and stepped back. .

The three stood looking at one another for a moment.......

Suddenly, someone on the other side of the wall screamed, 
'You *******! It's THREE-FIFTEEN in the MORNING!'


----------



## elitelawnteam1

good one!:laughing:


----------



## Bird21

Another stellar event here in the "Donut Hole"

Deep freeze moving in, no snow in sight, and dirt work will be on hold for a while.

Hmmmmm what to do tomorrow.......... I think i am gonna put new Oak boards on the deck over trailer


this sucks


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1565644 said:


> Anyone know what this is
> 
> View attachment 121638
> 
> 
> Winner gets nothing


Looks like new V has a serious dandruff problem as i know that cant be that stuff we used to get....whats it called?....snow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cool/cold this week.....maybe really cold next week. Don't see much,nothing to watch.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1565858 said:


> Cool/cold this week.....maybe really cold next week. Don't see much,nothing to watch.


Isn't there something around the 28th time frame?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry, but that is just way to far away to look at.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

15 days......that's waaaaaaay to far out to think about. 10 days peeks my interest.

Two years ago, I would have when weather was weather.


----------



## road2damascus

dlcs;1565865 said:


> Isn't there something around the 28th time frame?


Inaccuweather seems to think so


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1565865 said:


> Isn't there something around the 28th time frame?


Yep NEXT YEAR :laughing::laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heard Skilling was on Vacation REREADING Weather Predicting 101


----------



## buildinon

Well at least we have Saturday to look forward to  


HOCKEY is back and THE HAWKS will be playing


----------



## WilliamOak

Holy **** mcdonalds by me is a SOLID sheet of ice.


----------



## Blaine4450

*salt*

Anybody know of a place to get bulk salt this time of night? Just got a call wondering if I could salt a bunch of large lots but I don't have enough bulk to do it, and i hate to spread it all with bags. Thanks


----------



## Sawboy

Hockey? What's hockey?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Blaine where are yoi at


----------



## Blaine4450

Sycamore by dekalb.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Little far from me b


----------



## Blaine4450

No problem! thanks though!


----------



## MR. Elite

Blaine4450;1565932 said:


> Anybody know of a place to get bulk salt this time of night? Just got a call wondering if I could salt a bunch of large lots but I don't have enough bulk to do it, and i hate to spread it all with bags. Thanks


I gotta friend in batavia, if that helps at all?


----------



## Blaine4450

I think I found half of what I need. Thanks anyway


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Anyone else up?


----------



## snowguys

Yea my sleep is all jacked up


----------



## Mark13

I'm up as well. 
Supposed to have an 8:30 math class but I doubt that will happen at the moment. Waiting for my meds to kick in so hopefully my headache goes away and I can hear again. 2.5hrs in the ER for the doctor to talk to me for about 3 minutes.


----------



## buildinon

Up as always  I never sleep it seems...but I was thinking, maybe just maybe Mother Nature is a hockey fan and she was holding out on us until the strike was over...and now that the season is going to be starting this weekend and be a short and jam packed one, she will do the same to us. Just a thought, or maybe wishful thinking.


----------



## snowguys

That's a good thought lets hope it's true couse after this year (depending on it ends) and last winter I wounder what's it going to for the Chicagoland market


----------



## buildinon

I honestly think to much development. When I was driving back from Omaha a few weeks ago, I just watched the temp climb as I got closer and closer to Chicago and the snow get thinner and thinner from where the blizzard had gone around the city to the north. I am not one to generally say something like that, but it has got to be something. I know and understand heat islands and what not, and now I am starting to be a true believer in them. You can see the glow of Chicagoland from a distance late at night when driving back on I-88. If you seriously zoom in on some of the last few storms as they broke up, and at the way the region has develpoed it is about the same shape. I know I sound a little crazy, but just saying what I noticed. To much time on my hands lately I need snow :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

10 degree's out here. I actually had to put a hat on. Wow, it feels good!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Yea it's a tad cold out. Spot salted some accounts this morning only had to get out of the truck once so I was pretty happy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Why it is simply wonderful outside now to bad there is no snow on the ground to go along with it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## birchwood

buildinon;1566054 said:


> I honestly think to much development. When I was driving back from Omaha a few weeks ago, I just watched the temp climb as I got closer and closer to Chicago and the snow get thinner and thinner from where the blizzard had gone around the city to the north. I am not one to generally say something like that, but it has got to be something. I know and understand heat islands and what not, and now I am starting to be a true believer in them. You can see the glow of Chicagoland from a distance late at night when driving back on I-88. If you seriously zoom in on some of the last few storms as they broke up, and at the way the region has develpoed it is about the same shape. I know I sound a little crazy, but just saying what I noticed. To much time on my hands lately I need snow :laughing:


I read some where last night that the USDA reclassified our zone from 5 to 6 so we must be warming up a little.


----------



## buildinon

Here you go, for the guys I showed the picture of the "tow plow" to the other night on my phone that I saw in Nebraska here is one for you, and check out the CC / Brine sprayer in this video as well HOLY S### now that is some equipment  Utah knows how to plow the roads


----------



## buildinon

opps here's the link


----------



## PremierPlow

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=142592

If anyone's interested in what went on with my Boss V. Got it fixed now. 3 things at once. No wonder I couldn't make heads or tails of it.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Slow day......


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Mike can you call me when your free


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1566296 said:


> Mike can you call me when your free


Nope you gotta pay for him like push did nothing is free any more


----------



## Sawboy

buildinon;1566184 said:


> opps here's the link


Now that's cool


----------



## Midwest Pond

Since its completely dead in the weather world, if you guys could just do me a huge favor. I've posted before about my Water Projects I have running through my company and in 2012 I funded the construction of two wells in Africa, one in Sierra Leone, and another at a school in Kenya which brought over 2000 people clean uncontaminated water to their communities.

I'm not asking for donations, I have an Event page on Facebook, and was wondering for those on Facebook to join the Event, and invite their Facebook friends. The more people invited the greater awareness to what I'm doing and the goals get met quicker.

Thanks guys,

Allen

https://www.facebook.com/events/501742106511024/

*This is one of the wells we built in Matawa, Kenya..... this pump provides water for over 1000 students and local residents.*


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R&R Yard Design;1566296 said:


> Mike can you call me when your free


Called you. Give me a call when you're free.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

On that note....... Does anyone have a kill switch in their truck (engine override switch)


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I do. Its called a key. Works great too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

whats up with the truck?


----------



## Midwest Pond

When it gets down to 50's and 40's in California


----------



## dfdsuperduty

haven't they been putting them in vehicles for a while now sully?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1566546 said:


> I do. Its called a key. Works great too.


Thanks captain obvious. This is for leaving the truck running but taking the key with you. They use it in squad cars and call it a kill switch. If you touch the pedals or the shifter it kills the truck when activated.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1566558 said:


> whats up with the truck?


The system error went away.


----------



## metallihockey88

Hambrick & Co.;1566573 said:


> Thanks captain obvious. This is for leaving the truck running but taking the key with you. They use it in squad cars and call it a kill switch. If you touch the pedals or the shifter it kills the truck when activated.


Thats what a remote start does. Wonder if you can set up the remote start to activate that without having to turn the truck off. Wheres that goof elite when we finally need him lol


----------



## dieselss

Yes. I hit the start button when its running and take the key out. Set it up for a 15min run time


----------



## dieselss

Hambrick & Co.;1566573 said:


> Thanks captain obvious. This is for leaving the truck running but taking the key with you. They use it in squad cars and call it a kill switch. If you touch the pedals or the shifter it kills the truck when activated.


Capt obvious,,,,,,I dang near fell outta me chair after reading that. Thx hammie. Needed that chuckle! Thumbs Up


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Yea you can do it with remote start but this doesn't turn off after 15 min. You can keep it running as long as needed with out having to restart via remote start.


----------



## GMC99

Why not just get another key made, and lock the doors and leave it running?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

breakin news

EC/GFS/GEM GUIDANCE ALL THEN INDICATE COLD FRONT WITH THIS SYSTEM
WILL PUSH SOUTHEAST ACROSS THE FORECAST AREA LATE SATURDAY...WITH
ANOTHER GLANCING PUSH OF COLDER AIR SPREADING ACROSS THE AREA INTO
SUNDAY. LONGER RANGE SOLUTIONS CONTINUE TO INDICATE A SOLID PUSH OF
MUCH COLDER AIR ARRIVING IN THE MONDAY-TUESDAY PERIOD...THOUGH ECMWF
HAS SLOWED A LITTLE WHILE THE GFS HAS MAINTAINED A SLIGHTLY QUICKER
SOLUTION. HOWEVER...WHILE TIMING MIGHT BE A LITTLE DIFFERENT...THE
TREND TOWARD A SIGNIFICANTLY COLDER PERIOD NEXT WEEK HAS SHOWN SOME
RUN TO RUN AND MODEL TO MODEL CONSISTENCY. IF THIS CONTINUES TO BE
THE CASE...850 HPA TEMPS AS LOW AS -20 TO -25 C COULD BE HERE WHICH
WOULD PROVIDE THE FIRST TRULY COLD AIR OF THE WINTER. THIS WOULD
SUGGEST LOWS AROUND ZERO AND HIGHS AROUND 10 ABOVE EVEN WITHOUT ANY
SNOW COVER. WILL HAVE TO SEE IF THE LONGER RANGE SOLUTIONS MAINTAIN
THIS TREND OVER THE NEXT SEVERAL DAYS. FOR NOW HAVE GONE WITH A
BLEND OF GFS/ECMWF TIMING WHICH YIELDS HIGHS IN THE TEENS AND LOWS
IN THE SINGLE DIGITS BY MONDAY...ALONG WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR SOME
LIGHT SNOW OR SNOW SHOWERS DURING THE TRANSITION TO ARCTIC AIR.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

GMC99;1566605 said:


> Why not just get another key made, and lock the doors and leave it running?


I have two keys and currently do that but I'm always worried some one will smash the window and drive off.


----------



## MR. Elite

Hambrick & Co.;1566573 said:


> Thanks captain obvious. This is for leaving the truck running but taking the key with you. They use it in squad cars and call it a kill switch. If you touch the pedals or the shifter it kills the truck when activated.


I can make ur vehicle do that.... Its a feature u get when u have a remote start...?? The setups we do for the villages are a lil diff, and a lil more pricey than I can do a starter system for U..... But all in all Ur lookin to have an ignition override installed...


----------



## dieselss

Yea I think he is,,,,same as cop cars. Turn toggle switch on, take key off, get outta car. If you hit brake it kills the car


----------



## dieselss

Thx for that update pat,,,, wasn't really that cold and had 2 pieces not start today cant wait to see what happens when it gets that cold


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1566646 said:


> I have two keys and currently do that but I'm always worried some one will smash the window and drive off.


thats why u leave it unlocked


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1566636 said:


> breakin news
> 
> EC/GFS/GEM GUIDANCE ALL THEN INDICATE COLD FRONT WITH THIS SYSTEM
> WILL PUSH SOUTHEAST ACROSS THE FORECAST AREA LATE SATURDAY...WITH
> ANOTHER GLANCING PUSH OF COLDER AIR SPREADING ACROSS THE AREA INTO
> SUNDAY. LONGER RANGE SOLUTIONS CONTINUE TO INDICATE A SOLID PUSH OF
> MUCH COLDER AIR ARRIVING IN THE MONDAY-TUESDAY PERIOD...THOUGH ECMWF
> HAS SLOWED A LITTLE WHILE THE GFS HAS MAINTAINED A SLIGHTLY QUICKER
> SOLUTION. HOWEVER...WHILE TIMING MIGHT BE A LITTLE DIFFERENT...THE
> TREND TOWARD A SIGNIFICANTLY COLDER PERIOD NEXT WEEK HAS SHOWN SOME
> RUN TO RUN AND MODEL TO MODEL CONSISTENCY. IF THIS CONTINUES TO BE
> THE CASE...850 HPA TEMPS AS LOW AS -20 TO -25 C COULD BE HERE WHICH
> WOULD PROVIDE THE FIRST TRULY COLD AIR OF THE WINTER. THIS WOULD
> SUGGEST LOWS AROUND ZERO AND HIGHS AROUND 10 ABOVE EVEN WITHOUT ANY
> SNOW COVER. WILL HAVE TO SEE IF THE LONGER RANGE SOLUTIONS MAINTAIN
> THIS TREND OVER THE NEXT SEVERAL DAYS. FOR NOW HAVE GONE WITH A
> BLEND OF GFS/ECMWF TIMING WHICH YIELDS HIGHS IN THE TEENS AND LOWS
> IN THE SINGLE DIGITS BY MONDAY...ALONG WITH THE POTENTIAL FOR SOME
> LIGHT SNOW OR SNOW SHOWERS DURING THE TRANSITION TO ARCTIC AIR.


To cold to snow now! Lucky Us!


----------



## dlcs

Can the clouds be seeded to make them snow, like they do for rain? If so anyone got a pilot's license? LOL


----------



## Mark13

Hambrick & Co.;1566573 said:


> Thanks captain obvious. This is for leaving the truck running but taking the key with you. They use it in squad cars and call it a kill switch. If you touch the pedals or the shifter it kills the truck when activated.


Maybe your area is a "rough" place but I just leave the key in my truck and take the remote off the key chain and put it in my pocket. Able to lock and unlock as needed while it's still running. Obviously have other keys hidden on the truck if you loose the remote so you can get back inside.

I don't think I've ever noticed where someone has been walking around my truck when I come back to it, if it's a busy enough area I doubt someone would try to do much.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1566646 said:


> I have two keys and currently do that but I'm always worried some one will smash the window and drive off.


Not supposed to leave the new diesels idling too long. Bad for them. I hear it causes them to throw weird exhaust codes or something!


----------



## snowish10

My dream truck and snow plow. 2012 f250 lariat diesel with a western wideout.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...ars_Trucks&hash=item1e7664ca8d#ht_1330wt_1165


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Mark13;1566756 said:


> Maybe your area is a "rough" place but I just leave the key in my truck and take the remote off the key chain and put it in my pocket. Able to lock and unlock as needed while it's still running. Obviously have other keys hidden on the truck if you loose the remote so you can get back inside.
> 
> I don't think I've ever noticed where someone has been walking around my truck when I come back to it, if it's a busy enough area I doubt someone would try to do much.


I use to do that on my Chevy. The ford key fab is built into the key so it's all in one.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

dieselss;1566655 said:


> Yea I think he is,,,,same as cop cars. Turn toggle switch on, take key off, get outta car. If you hit brake it kills the car


exactly.......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

snowish10;1566915 said:


> My dream truck and snow plow. 2012 f250 lariat diesel with a western wideout.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Ford...ars_Trucks&hash=item1e7664ca8d#ht_1330wt_1165


That is an awesome truck. Way over priced for a used vehicle but very nice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Heres my story. I have two keys,three remotes. I leave the spare fob in the cup holder. I hit the turbo timer then throw remote back in cup, pull the keys and go about my day. I don't even lock it,it does in automatically after 30 seconds. After 28 mins, my truck will alert key fob that its ready to shut down. All I need to do is press a button to keep it running if I choose.


----------



## dieselss

Any news as to Wednesdays "flurries" ??


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1566983 said:


> Heres my story. I have two keys,three remotes. I leave the spare fob in the cup holder. I hit the turbo timer then throw remote back in cup, pull the keys and go about my day. I don't even lock it,it does in automatically after 30 seconds. After 28 mins, my truck will alert key fob that its ready to shut down. All I need to do is press a button to keep it running if I choose.


You have a separate turbo timer or is it integrated in your remote start?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it's all part of the Viper system


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1566986 said:


> Any news as to Wednesdays "flurries" ??


that's news to me


----------



## dieselss

Really. Fox said maybe,,, didn't know if anyone had insight.


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1567042 said:


> Really. Fox said maybe,,, didn't know if anyone had insight.


Looked like a little clipper system, not a lot of moisture.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Jeff I seen it also and like clncut says this time again artic cold and no moisture ......... Again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1567052 said:


> Looked like a little clipper system, not a lot of moisture.


Its just a beep on the radar. Nothing worth nothing


----------



## DIRISHMAN

But heck I do believe there going to mess up and say nothing is to happen and we'll get hit with something . Remember a couple of time the said lake effect for everyone else and woke up to 6 inch of fluff outside. BUT THEN AGAIN THOSE WHERE THE GOOD OLE DAYS


----------



## 1olddogtwo

When winter was winter.....


----------



## dieselss

Ok thx we got a crew going to michigan,,,so just worried about accumulation while there gone


----------



## buildinon

oh sorry just waiting for snow.


----------



## clncut

Pat, can u shed any light on the possible lake effect there calling for this weekend? I was passing thru and caught a glimpse of it on the 7 day forecast.


----------



## GMC99

Heard the UP of Michigan is expecting 4 feet in the next week!! Atleast someone is getting something!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

To be honest, I haven't read more then the local AFD in the last couple days.


----------



## buildinon

GMC99;1567073 said:


> Heard the UP of Michigan is expecting 4 feet in the next week!! Atleast someone is getting something!


Really? We were thinking of heading up to Little Bay De Noc to do some ice fishing, this ma put a wrench in the plan, or just have to bring the plow with on one of the trailers with atv's and sleds.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

buildinon;1567068 said:


> oh sorry just waiting for snow.


NOPE WAITNG ON SPRING.............OH WAIT IT'S ALL READY SPRING


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1567078 said:


> To be honest, I haven't read more then the local AFD in the last couple days.


PAT ......AFD ???? Whats That??? All Forcast DOOMED:laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OR AllFORDS DomonateThumbs Up


----------



## metallihockey88

GMC99;1567073 said:


> Heard the UP of Michigan is expecting 4 feet in the next week!! Atleast someone is getting something!


They better be. Goin on our annual snowmobile trip next Thursday in ironwood/hurley


----------



## dlcs

From the NWS in Moline, looks like something could be coming in the begining of next week and the middle of next week. Maybe a little hope, keep our fingers crossed.







EARLY NEXT WEEK...MUCH STRONGER STORM SYSTEM PUSHES INTO THE
MIDWEST/GREAT LAKES RELEASING A CHUNK OF VERY COLD ARCTIC AIR
SOUTHWARD ACROSS MUCH OF THE EASTERN HALF OF THE NATION. THE
ECMWF/GFS BRINGS -26 TO -27C 850 MB TEMPERATURES INTO THE DVN CWA ON
MONDAY AS THE POLAR JET DROPS SOUTH OF OUR AREA. THIS AIRMASS IS
ORIGINATING FROM AN AREA IN CANADA THAT HAD MAXIMUM TEMPERATURES
YESTERDAY OF 25 BELOW ZERO. ALWAYS CONCERNED WITH SUCH A STRONG
ARCTIC FRONT THAT THIS WILL GENERATE A PERIOD OF ACCUMULATING SNOW
ON THE LEADING EDGE AND JUST BEHIND THE FRONT ALONG WITH STRONG
WINDS WITH SUCH STRONG COLD AIR ADVECTION. THIS WILL NEED TO BE
MONITORED AS WE GET CLOSER TO THE EVENT.

THE COLDEST AIR IN 4 YEARS WILL BE ARRIVING AND DEPENDING ON HOW
MUCH SNOW IS ON THE GROUND THE POTENTIAL IS THERE FOR SOME LOCATIONS
TO HAVE MAXIMUM TEMPERATURES BELOW ZERO. THIS HAS NOT HAPPENED SINCE
JANUARY 15 2009. FOR NOW THE MODEL CONSENSUS IS TO HAVE HIGHS IN THE
SINGLE DIGITS AND TEENS ON MONDAY AND THEN AS LOW AS 5 BELOW ON
MONDAY NIGHT. HOWEVER...ANY SNOW ON THE GROUND WOULD ALLOW FOR EVEN
COLDER READINGS. IN ADDITION...OPERATIONAL MODELS HAVE A DIFFICULT
TIME WITH EXTREME EVENTS AND MAY NOT BE LATCHING ONTO THE SEVERITY
OF THE AIRMASS THIS FAR OUT IN TIME. OPERATIONAL MODELS HAVE BEEN
CONSISTENT WITH THIS SCENARIO SO CONFIDENCE IS HIGH. BOTTOM LINE...
TEMPERATURES MAY BE MUCH COLDER THAN DEPICTED AND THE MIDWEST WILL
BE IN FOR A SHOCK WHEN THIS AIRMASS ARRIVES. THE GOOD NEWS IS IT
APPEARS TEMPERATURES QUICKLY MODERATE BY THE MIDDLE OF NEXT WEEK AS
ZONAL FLOW RETURNS AHEAD OF ANOTHER FRESH SUPPLY OF ARCTIC AIR
DROPPING INTO THE NORTHERN PLAINS. HOWEVER...STRONG WARM AIR
ADVECTION MAY ALSO BRING ACCUMULATING SNOW TO THE CWA BY MID WEEK.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea yea yea......it will never drop gold here!!!

We are the dount capital of the US


----------



## dieselss

Wow capt downer. Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ya ya were doomed it'll never make it:crying:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1567118 said:


> Wow capt downer. Lol


that's the fact jack


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just wasted 2 and a half hours at the other PS.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1567127 said:


> I just wasted 2 and a half hours at the other PS.


....other ps?


----------



## dieselss

He's cheating on us I bet.


----------



## kevlars

Probably PowerStroke.org. 

Kevlars


----------



## dlcs

Yeah, I think he is moonlighting on us.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

police station. had to see a man about to attempt murder charges

crazy neighbors is trying to kill each other


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1567149 said:


> police station. had to see a man about to attempt murder charges
> 
> crazy neighbors is trying to kill each other


----------



## dieselss

I saw that episode on cops last night


----------



## GMC99

Wish my neighbors woul kill each other, peace and quiet!!


----------



## dlcs

Lol gmc99, same problem here.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1567149 said:


> police station. had to see a man about to attempt murder charges
> 
> crazy neighbors is trying to kill each other


I know you love those neighbors! Hahaha

I spent many hours, a few over nighters in that cop shop you were just at. Man am I glad I grew up. At least a little!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey all just heard from a old school buddy and he has opened and been in business for some time.He does Powder Coating,SandBlasting.HydroCoating,Ect this is some f his work..


----------



## 01PStroke

What's he charge Dennis?


----------



## dfdsuperduty

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/ford-atlas-concept-sneak-peek-future-f-series-155752921.html this will look very nice with a red yellow or white plow hanging off the front!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1567211 said:


> What's he charge Dennis?


Just a sample that plow was 500.00 for sand blast and then coating it


----------



## snowguys

Hey Dennis was that just for the blade or for the head gear also


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I think complete set up But dont quote me CPC in cresthill over by joliet 815 260 3124


----------



## Midwest Pond

Midwest Pond Design made the local paper...... figured I'd share

http://mundelein.suntimes.com/17437869-781/businessmans-effort-brings-clean-water-to-others.html


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pats Other new One


----------



## Justinpost440

metallihockey88;1567093 said:


> They better be. Goin on our annual snowmobile trip next Thursday in ironwood/hurley


Us too but trails are closed there with only 4 inches of snow on them.


----------



## metallihockey88

Justinpost440;1567236 said:


> Us too but trails are closed there with only 4 inches of snow on them.


Think they'll be back open by next weekend. If they get that 4ft this week i would think they should be groomed and ready by then


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1567226 said:


> Midwest Pond Design made the local paper...... figured I'd share
> 
> http://mundelein.suntimes.com/17437869-781/businessmans-effort-brings-clean-water-to-others.html


Good going. It wouldnt let me read the whole story without registering.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1567229 said:


> Pats Other new One


The story said 2015.......i swore my dealer said 2014 would be a redesign


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1567289 said:


> Good going. It wouldnt let me read the whole story without registering.


that sucks...... but ty sir


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1567294 said:


> The story said 2015.......i swore my dealer said 2014 would be a redesign


Ok Stupid Question 1/2 3/4 1.0 ton??????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1567301 said:


> Ok Stupid Question 1/2 3/4 1.0 ton??????


My thinking F150


----------



## captshawn

metallihockey88;1567093 said:


> They better be. Goin on our annual snowmobile trip next Thursday in ironwood/hurley


Ahh..My home town..


----------



## affekonig

Yeah, yeah, I know I haven't been around much, but I wanted to throw this out there:

I have an 8.5' Ultramount and 7.5' Unimount that I'd really like out of my garage and I'm ready to let them go cheap. Here's links to the ads:

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pts/3547702190.html

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pts/3547719187.html


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Would you want to trade something


----------



## brianbrich1

Yes he will trade u your money for his plow....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1567456 said:


> Yes he will trade u your money for his plow....


Bahahahahahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1567456 said:


> Yes he will trade u your money for his plow....


Nice!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

THE SHARPER WAVE DIGGING INTO THE AREA SATURDAY/SATURDAY NIGHT LOOKS
TO BRING A SIGNIFICANT PUSH OF COLDER AIR TO THE REGION BY THE
EVENING HOURS....ALONG FOR THE POTENTIAL OF SOME LIGHT
SNOW/FLURRIES. A SECOND SHORT WAVE DIGGING ACROSS THE REGION MONDAY
WILL DO THE SAME...WITH EVEN COLDER AIR AND PERHAPS A BETTER
POTENTIAL FOR SOME ACCUMULATING LIGHT SNOW. 850 HPA TEMPS AROUND -15
C ARRIVE WITH THE FIRST PUSH INTO SUNDAY...WITH MODELS CONSISTENT IN
PLOWING 850 TEMPS OF -22 TO -24 C IN MONDAY/TUESDAY. THIS WOULD
LIKELY PRODUCE NIGHTTIME TEMPS IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE/BELOW ZERO
WITH HIGHS BY MON/TUE PERHAPS STRUGGLING TO RISE INTO POSITIVE
DOUBLE DIGIT TERRITORY.

Ron, you better put on your long pants, it may get chilly around here.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1567501 said:


> THE SHARPER WAVE DIGGING INTO THE AREA SATURDAY/SATURDAY NIGHT LOOKS
> TO BRING A SIGNIFICANT PUSH OF COLDER AIR TO THE REGION BY THE
> EVENING HOURS....ALONG FOR THE POTENTIAL OF SOME LIGHT
> SNOW/FLURRIES. A SECOND SHORT WAVE DIGGING ACROSS THE REGION MONDAY
> WILL DO THE SAME...WITH EVEN COLDER AIR AND PERHAPS A BETTER
> POTENTIAL FOR SOME ACCUMULATING LIGHT SNOW. 850 HPA TEMPS AROUND -15
> C ARRIVE WITH THE FIRST PUSH INTO SUNDAY...WITH MODELS CONSISTENT IN
> PLOWING 850 TEMPS OF -22 TO -24 C IN MONDAY/TUESDAY. THIS WOULD
> LIKELY PRODUCE NIGHTTIME TEMPS IN THE SINGLE DIGITS ABOVE/BELOW ZERO
> WITH HIGHS BY MON/TUE PERHAPS STRUGGLING TO RISE INTO POSITIVE
> DOUBLE DIGIT TERRITORY.
> 
> Ron, you better put on your long pants, it may get chilly around here.


Goes from a stupid hot summer to now stupid cold winter.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Hoping for at least an inch....


----------



## affekonig

brianbrich1;1567456 said:


> Yes he will trade u your money for his plow....


It's true, I would love to trade the plow for some money... What are you thinking though (unless you were talking about trading for money)?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Here is the newest snowfall update, no need to thank me

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
620 PM CST TUE JAN 15 2013

NORTHEAST ILLINOIS SNOWFALL AND SNOW DEPTH REPORTS

SIX HOURLY SNOWFALL AND SNOW DEPTH REPORTS DURING THE LAST 24 HOURS
ENDING AT INDICATED TIMES

: 6PM 12PM 6AM MID
: SF/SD SF/SD SF/SD SF/SD
CHICAGO OHARE 0.0 / M 0.0 / M 0.0 / M 0.0 / M
ROCKFORD 0.0 / M 0.0 / M 0.0 / M 0.0 / M
NWS ROMEOVILLE 0.0 / 0 0.0 / 0 0.0 / 0 0.0 / 0

$$


----------



## clncut

So we are getting cold with little to no snow. Wow. Just can't win this year


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1567558 said:


> So we are getting cold with little to no snow. Wow. Just can't win this year


Hey clncut just start pulling out the Brush Cutters and SAWS surley it will snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looking pretty bleak


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Just got a viper remote start with smart start. Now I can start my car lock or unlock via my phone from anywhere. Pretty slick system.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just called our truck, it now running.


----------



## clncut

DIRISHMAN;1567576 said:


> Hey clncut just start pulling out the Brush Cutters and SAWS surley it will snow.


No kidding right! If we don't get any snow soon that's exactly what I'm gonna start hoping for. Put the paper weights away and pull out the summer equipment. Although with the lack of moisture, even the mowers will be limited this year. More pool time I guess!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK OK and now somthing for your enjoyment
F250 with aCUMMINS
Pat was the test driver


----------



## kevlars

DIRISHMAN;1567624 said:


> OK OK and now somthing for your enjoyment
> F250 with aCUMMINS
> Pat was the test driver


That would be the best of both worlds. Ford truck with a 12v Cummins!!

Kevlars


----------



## ultimate plow

Triton Snow Management;1567520 said:


> Hoping for at least an inch....


How are ya steve?? Its been a slow 2 years. That 2 yd electric swansen is still going strong!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey kevlars watch the you tube link


----------



## kevlars

DIRISHMAN;1567660 said:


> Hey kevlars watch the you tube link


I did!! Awesome!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1567583 said:


> Just got a viper remote start with smart start. Now I can start my car lock or unlock via my phone from anywhere. Pretty slick system.


You put that system on your CAR? I thought you were looking for something like that for your truck? LOL.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thats it I am going to go out and PULL OUT ALL MY SNOW STAKES AMD BURNING EM


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1567678 said:


> You put that system on your CAR? I thought you were looking for something like that for your truck? LOL.....


I meant truck. Old lady's car goes in next week for the same system.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1567716 said:


> I meant truck. Old lady's car goes in next week for the same system.


I had too!!!!!


----------



## buildinon

Isn't the truck her's too  or at least half hers :laughing:


----------



## buildinon

Bears got a new coach...Marc Trestman...hmmm we shall see we shall see :/


----------



## SullivanSeptic

He's a big offensive and QB guy. He won two Grey Cups in CFL. Gotta give him a try. Anything is better than Lovie


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like there is still a good chance of a salting Monday. Yes its far out, it may rain


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

buildinon;1567730 said:


> Isn't the truck her's too  or at least half hers :laughing:


I guess its really broken down into 3rds. Mine, hers, and my credit unions.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1567721 said:


> I had too!!!!!


Its ok..... It had to be done.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy smokes there is a whole lot O Frost on my ride this morning


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So I pull into Lowes this morning and here is what I see.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So what your saying is that you are thinking of making a new salt rig like that? Hahahah, what a joke!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck they could have put 2 on it , one on each side and a pallet in the middle along with Jose


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1567950 said:


> So what your saying is that you are thinking of making a new salt rig like that? Hahahah, what a joke!


Just imagine Ron sullys newly wrapped box truck flying thru a parking lot at 2am hahahahaha


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I would do it, but I could never keep up with those guys. They made a sweet sheet metal extension for their salter.


----------



## GMC99

SullivanSeptic;1567949 said:


> So I pull into Lowes this morning and here is what I see.


if anything good comes out of this snow drought, I hope its that it puts clowns like that out of business.... Hopefully


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Yea buddy that's got safety written all over it! Hey you load the salter while drive. Get R done.


----------



## campkd6

When I was younger I worked for a guy and had a Meyer hitch mount spreader on a 1-ton dump and we rode in the bed and shoveled bulk salt in and used a stick to keep it feeding. Young and dumb.


----------



## captshawn

Picture reminds me of a couple years ago when I lost a account and drove by it during a storm to see a group of guys with shovels and wheel barrels clearing the lot.Wish my phone camera was working for that one.


----------



## campkd6

captshawn;1567983 said:


> Picture reminds me of a couple years ago when I lost a account and drove by it during a storm to see a group of guys with shovels and wheel barrels clearing the lot.Wish my phone camera was working for that one.


That would have been priceless.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Thanks for getting that pic Sullivan, my guys were supposed to be working. I'll have them informed their pay for that night will be reduced from $7.00/hr to $5.00/hr. I do not encourage this kind of laziness. Thanks for catchin them slackin for me, every dollar counts!payup


----------



## dlcs

I thought that all you Chciago guys had salt rigs like the one in the picture? LOL Actually, its no a bad idea if you only use bags. You could haul two pallets in that truck. I personally would have a larger spreader hanging off the back.


----------



## dlcs

We used to have a guy here that made a tailgate spreader out of a 50 gallon drum, worked pretty good. Wish I had a picture of it.


----------



## WilliamOak

As goofy as it looks ESP. With the "extension" but really that's not a half bad idea for a sidewalk rig to be able to salt the smaller lots. Still goofy though lol


----------



## ultimate plow

The siberian express could drop several inches(more like two) sunday night according to skilling.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

ultimate plow;1568018 said:


> The siberian express could drop several inches(more like two) sunday night according to skilling.


I just saw that too. Already have the trucks driving around in our lots with their lights in anticipation.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;1568018 said:


> The siberian express could drop several inches(more like two) sunday night according to skilling.


yea, yea, yea right.....it wont snow until the 29th and im 110% sure of that!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1567949 said:


> So I pull into Lowes this morning and here is what I see.


Whats that on your hood?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looks like they use a ladder for a ramp


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Haha. Thats funny. I didnt even see that. I was just trying to not be a complete jerk


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

You feeling ok?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He's getting soft


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1568095 said:


> yea, yea, yea right.....it wont snow until the 29th and im 110% sure of that!!!!!!!!!!!


Ok, I'll bite. I'm assuming your going out of town around than?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1568177 said:


> He's getting soft


You sound like his wife!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1568210 said:


> Ok, I'll bite. I'm assuming your going out of town around than?


going to eat some barbecue in Kansas City


----------



## 1olddogtwo

slow ass day around here


----------



## clncut

white stuff falling from the sky......at least 5 flakes so far. Time to go hook up!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What a strange day. So I pull up to my shop an hour ago and this is what I see in my paarking lot. Pretty nice. 1984 with under 5000 miles.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1568268 said:


> What a strange day. So I pull up to my shop an hour ago and this is what I see in my paarking lot. Pretty nice. 1984 with under 5000 miles.


what size plow you putting on that things or is that for the sidewalk crew?


----------



## Deut2210a

*nice car*

But how are you going to hook a plow up to it?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well, because tge a$$ is so big, I gotta go with a wideout. If not then my tires will be running up into my windrows


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snowing near ohare


----------



## metallihockey88

Nice flurries in rolling meadows


----------



## snowish10

Hambrick & Co.;1568287 said:


> Snowing near ohare


I live like 15 mins from there. Is it just flurries tonight?


----------



## road2damascus

Flurry in highland park


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1568241 said:


> going to eat some barbecue in Kansas City


I figured. Going to see your old puppy dog?

I'm having my daughters Christening Sunday, so I'm betting snow will fly. Than again next Friday. Wife is sending me to get "fixed". So it will snow for a couple days starting next Friday. Looks like I'll be sitting on ziploc bags full of snow!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just have her kick you square center in the gonadas


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1568361 said:


> Just have her kick you square center in the gonadas


I actually asked if that would work. Answer is no!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like clipper week.


----------



## SnowMatt13

NBC 5 had chances of snow every day starting Friday. Sunday night into Monday maybe that magical inch?? Hopefully a few saltings.....or at least one....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1568359 said:


> I figured. Going to see your old puppy dog?
> 
> I'm having my daughters Christening Sunday, so I'm betting snow will fly. Than again next Friday. Wife is sending me to get "fixed". So it will snow for a couple days starting next Friday. Looks like I'll be sitting on ziploc bags full of snow!


Didn't know you where broken ?So that explains why Sully's been coming over:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1568376 said:


> Looks like clipper week.


Yes sir. Starting Sunday night, maybe 3. Gooder than nothing!


SnowMatt13;1568377 said:


> NBC 5 had chances of snow every day starting Friday. Sunday night into Monday maybe that magical inch?? Hopefully a few saltings.....or at least one....


I think it will start Sunday night. I'd be happy with Friday though!


DIRISHMAN;1568382 said:


> Didn't know you where broken ?So that explains why Sully's been coming over:laughing:


Hey, what are friends for!


----------



## campkd6

Pushin 2 Please;1568359 said:


> I figured. Going to see your old puppy dog?
> 
> I'm having my daughters Christening Sunday, so I'm betting snow will fly. Than again next Friday. Wife is sending me to get "fixed". So it will snow for a couple days starting next Friday. Looks like I'll be sitting on ziploc bags full of snow!


"fixed" isn't a perfect answer. I was "fixed" 9 years ago and now have a 18 month old and a set of twins on the way any time now. So make sure you get rechecked every year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1568377 said:


> NBC 5 had chances of snow every day starting Friday. Sunday night into Monday maybe that magical inch?? Hopefully a few saltings.....or at least one....


Well anything is possible, likely is another story. The one for Sunday is the best bet for the northside ice cold air should produce a light high ratio snow. Like I said Monday should be at least a salting down here. Another something Tuesday, maybe.

I sure things will change nine ways to Sunday by then.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

campkd6;1568396 said:


> "fixed" isn't a perfect answer. I was "fixed" 9 years ago and now have a 18 month old and a set of twins on the way any time now. So make sure you get rechecked every year.


Wow. I have heard of that. I will be getting checked. I know she will make sure of that. Thanks!


1olddogtwo;1568397 said:


> Well anything is possible, likely is another story. The one for Sunday is the best bet for the northside ice cold air should produce a light high ratio snow. Like I said Monday should be at least a salting down here. Another something Tuesday, maybe.
> 
> I sure things will change nine ways to Sunday by then.


Nine ways? I'll say 7or 8!


----------



## campkd6

Its not a big deal only problem I had was trying to lift something and felt like someone was tugging my balls out of my body.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

campkd6;1568408 said:


> Its not a big deal only problem I had was trying to lift something and felt like someone was tugging my balls out of my body.


Ouch.....:laughing:


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1568385 said:


> Yes sir. Starting Sunday night, maybe 3. Gooder than nothing!
> 
> I think it will start Sunday night. I'd be happy with Friday though!
> 
> Hey, what are friends for!


As in 3 inches?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1568414 said:


> As in 3 inches?


I wish. 3 clippers. 3 inches from all if were lucky.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1568416 said:


> I wish. 3 clippers. 3 inches from all if were lucky.


Gotcha. Thank goodness for salting accts!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1568376 said:


> Looks like clipper week.


Let me try this from my phone. Here here the four clipper systems. The print is to small in the picture gallery to see the dates. I hope its in the right order.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Two and three need to be flipped...... note to self, never do this again on the phone.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

SnowMatt13;1568377 said:


> NBC 5 had chances of snow every day starting Friday. Sunday night into Monday maybe that magical inch?? Hopefully a few saltings.....or at least one....


Saltings at least................


----------



## birchwood

Pushin 2 Please;1568359 said:


> I figured. Going to see your old puppy dog?
> 
> I'm having my daughters Christening Sunday, so I'm betting snow will fly. Than again next Friday. Wife is sending me to get "fixed". So it will snow for a couple days starting next Friday. Looks like I'll be sitting on ziploc bags full of snow!


Good luck with that I had it done the middle of December and still have some occasional pain. Try to not do anything for a week after. We had gotten that salt event right after my surgery and I think I over did it a little.


----------



## birchwood

Pushin 2 Please;1568411 said:


> Ouch.....:laughing:


They let my wife stay in the room, it made her appreciate it just a little more.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im going too. Three daughters with a set of twins is plenty for me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Man o man, like this winter wasn't a kick in the nuts enough. Now you guys are talking about castration.

To each its own.


----------



## kevlars

I got done after 6 kids. 3 of each! Everybody asked if I knew what caused it!! My wife getting pregnant that is. And I said I sure do. A HOT wife. Shuts them up every time!! Then I tell them that we're trying to make up for some of the worthless dirtbags in the world!

Kevlars


----------



## buildinon

1olddogtwo;1568498 said:


> Man o man, like this winter wasn't a kick in the nuts enough. Now you guys are talking about castration.
> 
> To each its own.


:laughing: I would have to agree with ya on that one. Although I may have to call Sully as well, seems I am having the opposite problem and have to have the pipes checked. Seems all the time in the service and with every thing else I broke while in there that may have been included in the package  so may be time for the ole' rooto rooter for mine


----------



## SullivanSeptic

buildinon;1568502 said:


> :laughing: I would have to agree with ya on that one. Although I may have to call Sully as well, seems I am having the opposite problem and have to have the pipes checked. Seems all the time in the service and with every thing else I broke while in there that may have been included in the package  so may be time for the ole' rooto rooter for mine


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ruth_Westheimer


----------



## erkoehler

I got hit with the flu bug on Sunday, really took me down! Slowly feeling better, but I sure hope I'm 100% before snow flies.


----------



## road2damascus

kevlars;1568499 said:


> I got done after 6 kids. 3 of each! Everybody asked if I knew what caused it!! My wife getting pregnant that is. And I said I sure do. A HOT wife. Shuts them up every time!! Then I tell them that we're trying to make up for some of the worthless dirtbags in the world!
> 
> Kevlars


Same here. HOT wife. Number four due at the end of February. Tubes are going to be tied or castration Will be in order.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh crap..... tommy is talking 4inch for Tuesday.... bet that will change.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1568537 said:


> Oh crap..... tommy is talking 4inch for Tuesday.... bet that will change.


I bet that too, Tommorrow they will say itll be sunny and monday it will be rain.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1568537 said:


> Oh crap..... tommy is talking 4inch for Tuesday.... bet that will change.


Tommy got snow dementia too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What the hell is wrong with these football players this year. Either there killing each other, killing their love ones, or faking their girlfriend deaths?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1568512 said:


> I got hit with the flu bug on Sunday, really took me down! Slowly feeling better, but I sure hope I'm 100% before snow flies.


U have time go catch it again


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1568537 said:


> Oh crap..... tommy is talking 4inch for Tuesday.... bet that will change.


Tommy said 4, Brandt Miller says light snow....


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Can anyone tell me what is this stuff called snow that your referring to??


----------



## 01PStroke

It's something everyone but us seems to get.... Mississippi has a measurable snowfall event happening right meow


----------



## Snow Picasso

DIRISHMAN;1567951 said:


> Heck they could have put 2 on it , one on each side and a pallet in the middle along with Jose


LMAO! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dfdsuperduty;1568588 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is this stuff called snow that your referring to??


it's a mystical phenomenon.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DTN has a 1/4" to 1" Sunday into Monday. Then 1/4" - 1" for Tuesday. So I am thinking we will get an 1/8". Lots are still salted from last week................... :realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1568595 said:


> It's something everyone but us seems to get.... Mississippi has a measurable snowfall event happening right meow


The whole south will see double/triple in that event then their normal yearly totals


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Than again next Friday. Wife is sending me to get "fixed". So it will snow for a couple days starting next Friday. Looks like I'll be sitting on ziploc bags full of snow![/QUOTE]

 Don't do it....What a horrible experience I had. Was so painful for 16 years I finally had it reversed to eliviate the pain. Finally some relief.:crying:


----------



## campkd6

I got fixed after 2 sets of twins and a single, a month or so after "fixing" found out wife was pregnant, then nine years later kids Dr said to get checked, didn't go and a month later found out my 3rd daughter was in the oven, now a set of twins are due to arrive. I either tell people that make comments that I was just poking a little fun at her and she took me serious, or That I have hip dysplasia and get locked on. Usually ends conversation.


----------



## clncut

Interested to see what skillings models show today......just another let down I'm sure.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

campkd6;1568681 said:


> I got fixed after 2 sets of twins and a single, a month or so after "fixing" found out wife was pregnant, then nine years later kids Dr said to get checked, didn't go and a month later found out my 3rd daughter was in the oven, now a set of twins are due to arrive. I either tell people that make comments that I was just poking a little fun at her and she took me serious, or That I have hip dysplasia and get locked on. Usually ends conversation.


With some of these stories I have been hearing, I will be certain to do my follow ups!


clncut;1568692 said:


> Interested to see what skillings models show today......just another let down I'm sure.


These events are still days away. What they show today will be different tomorrow. Then Skilling is off for the weekend and there is not really any guesser worth watching over the weekend. Lets hope Pat chimes in with some news or Maggie gives us some updates from her weather service.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dfdsuperduty;1568588 said:


> Can anyone tell me what is this stuff called snow that your referring to??


Ummm that's the residue left over from Pat and Ron s DD


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just imagine when push goes to snip Doc and the Doc says hello I am Doc ( Rogers ) and PUSH says hhhhhhiiiii I am PUSHIN 2PLEASE AHhaha then the Doc replies NOT ANYMORE YOU WON'T BE


----------



## Mike_PS

I understand the lack of snow is getting to everyone but let's "TRY" to keep the discussion on point :laughing:

thanks all :waving:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sure thing Mike we were just going to start talking about GRASS AND MOWERS OK:laughing:
:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

okay I'll get back on track about the weather

I have to meet with the state attorney again for little bit so I will miss timing. Somebody needs report what he says


----------



## 1olddogtwo

timing should say Tommy damn voice to text


----------



## SnowMatt13

I laughed so hard last night when Skilling's in-house RPM model put down a 4-5 inch snow area-wide in the Tuesday/Wednesday (I believe) time frame.
I think they should all just admit they have no idea why the lack of snow is happening and they don't really have a clue and see you April 1st when severe weather season is starting.


----------



## metallihockey88

Geez this thread really dies when we gotta stay on topic lol


----------



## dieselss

Yea. Kinda noticing that. Sure miss snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1568761 said:


> timing should say Tommy damn voice to text


Do you really want to know?

He said no real snow for the next 7 days. Maybe flurries or snow showers, here and there. Not amounting to much.

Also, by next Thursday, maybe some rain, freezing rain or sleet. Just the winter that keeps on giving us nada!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We are staying on topic. Its the topic that we come up with for that day.


----------



## clncut

Imagine....so much for the 4 inches of snow Skillings models shown. Cold air....no snow then rain/frz rain back in the forecast. Lovely!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1568857 said:


> Do you really want to know?
> 
> He said no real snow for the next 7 days. Maybe flurries or snow showers, here and there. Not amounting to much.
> 
> Also, by next Thursday, maybe some rain, freezing rain or sleet. Just the winter that keeps on giving us nada!


Really....that's fun.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1568866 said:


> Imagine....so much for the 4 inches of snow Skillings models shown. Cold air....no snow then rain/frz rain back in the forecast. Lovely!!





1olddogtwo;1568870 said:


> Really....that's fun.


I think we all knew this was going to happen.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He must have been drinking last night. Next Thursday looked good last I looked, it was a nice little clipper.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm good with 1.3 over 5 events. Time to move on


----------



## ultimate plow

I havent hooked up a plow to my truck since last march. How depressing. I am lost for words.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ultimate plow;1568880 said:


> I havent hooked up a plow to my truck since last march. How depressing. I am lost for words.


Hey dont Feel Bad We're all in the same Boat.:crying:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1568880 said:


> I havent hooked up a plow to my truck since last march. How depressing. I am lost for words.


At this pace, were not gonna any time soon either.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1568872 said:


> He must have been drinking last night. Next Thursday looked good last I looked, it was a nice little clipper.


Since I really don't have anything else to do, I'm gonna watch him at 530. I think it will be funny when the forecast will take another 180 degree turn.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Ackerman, Mississippi has received 4" of snow this season to our 1.3"


----------



## dlcs

I'm dying to get back on the lawns with Spring clean-ups, applications and mowing. I wonder if we will be able to start earlier than last year. I was doing cleanups in March last year, first ever for that early of a start. I would much rather plow snow, easy money but gotta make some money somehow.


----------



## ultimate plow

dlcs;1568916 said:


> I'm dying to get back on the lawns with Spring clean-ups, applications and mowing. I wonder if we will be able to start earlier than last year. I was doing cleanups in March last year, first ever for that early of a start. I would much rather plow snow, easy money but gotta make some money somehow.


We may not be cutting grass this summer either


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1568916 said:


> I'm dying to get back on the lawns with Spring clean-ups, applications and mowing. I wonder if we will be able to start earlier than last year. I was doing cleanups in March last year, first ever for that early of a start. I would much rather plow snow, easy money but gotta make some money somehow.


Last year we poured concrete year round, same as we are doing now. I was back to work full time last season in the middle or end of February. If this winter, or lack of, keeps up, I will be back soon!


----------



## clncut

ultimate plow;1568937 said:


> We may not be cutting grass this summer either


The domino effect this is going to cause is going to be bad if things don't change fast!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

All these billboards on 294 have inspired me. I say our next southside gtg is at polekatz. Ill see if george will sponsor it and buy the first round again


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That place is nice. Best around the area for sure. Way to over priced though. Ummmmmmmmm, I've heard that!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1568961 said:


> That place is nice. Best around the area for sure. Way to over priced though. Ummmmmmmmm, I've heard that!


Heard it huge and the scenery is nice too. I figure between dennis's frequent buyer and aarp cards we should get a decent deal lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

390 is nice also. So ive heard


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ya we could all go on elder night and dennis can get us in. 









Lol


----------



## metallihockey88

Figured might as well live it up while im still alive. Really puts things in perspective after nearly getting run off the road on 294 by some maniac in an R&R f350 with a silver buyers spreader on the back. Anyone ever heard of these guys? Still white knuckling it hopin i never see him again lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yah keep it up george is finishing up LED's and strobes on my Walker and horns and Running light as also


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1568978 said:


> Yah keep it up george is finishing up LED's and strobes on my Walker and horns and Running light as also


Good now he can def afford the first round again


----------



## R&R Yard Design

If i knew it was you i would have put you in the wall. Loool


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Some of you guys up north along the cheddar curtain actually have a chance at a quick dusting late tonight or tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

What about us.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Take a guess.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

7..............


----------



## DIRISHMAN

pushin 2 please;1569060 said:


> take a guess.


nada zip zero zilch


----------



## turb0diesel

Mississippi already got around a half ft. of snow.......


----------



## turb0diesel

OUCH!

http://epa.gov/enforcement/air/cases/edgeproducts.html


----------



## clncut

Tom says possibly rain next week! I thought i read the cold air was going to stick around for a while. I'm done with this winter and tired of getting frustrated Bring on spring!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

................................


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tom just had up to a 1/2 inch at Midway and more as you go north. I really think that is overdone. More like a 1/2 inch along the border.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just going to say see ya all next season. Only 8 weeks away till spring


----------



## gd8boltman

Pushin 2 Please;1569029 said:


> Some of you guys up north along the cheddar curtain actually have a chance at a quick dusting late tonight or tomorrow morning.


We will take it.... looking like a dusting + or -


----------



## snowish10

I think its about that time to change over to mowing and landscaping season.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Atlantis off of 394 and US 30 is very nice also.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1569119 said:


> Just going to say see ya all next season. Only 8 weeks away till spring


Wait? Are you saying your gonna stay off the site until next season? Whoooooo hoooooo, party time everybody!


gd8boltman;1569122 said:


> We will take it.... looking like a dusting + or -


I bet you will take it. A salt run is a salt run. Lucky!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1569119 said:


> Just going to say see ya all next season. Only 8 weeks away till spring


Its been a slice Denny...... We'll miss your colorful commentator


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1569191 said:


> Its been a slice Denny...... We'll miss your colorful commentator


Or will we? LOL!!!!!


----------



## just plow it

Have you guys in Chicago even had a plowing event yet this season? Are you breaking any records? I'm from NE Wisconsin and have had 4 pushes in December but none in January yet. I read your thread every so often and it sounds like your having a HORRIABLE winter and feel sory for you guys. I'm sick to my stomach about the lack of snow up here and can't imagine what you guys are feeling. I hope things pick up for everyone in February and March so we can all break even at least.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea dennis the kill joy wont be around till spring. Yaaaaaaaaaàaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

All i can think of is the song "Old man river, he must know something"


----------



## dlcs

just plow it;1569224 said:


> Have you guys in Chicago even had a plowing event yet this season? Are you breaking any records? I'm from NE Wisconsin and have had 4 pushes in December but none in January yet. I read your thread every so often and it sounds like your having a HORRIABLE winter and feel sory for you guys. I'm sick to my stomach about the lack of snow up here and can't imagine what you guys are feeling. I hope things pick up for everyone in February and March so we can all break even at least.


I'd be happy with four decent sized events. Here I thought you guys were hogging all the snow. Something has to give soon......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

just plow it;1569224 said:


> Have you guys in Chicago even had a plowing event yet this season? Are you breaking any records? I'm from NE Wisconsin and have had 4 pushes in December but none in January yet. I read your thread every so often and it sounds like your having a HORRIABLE winter and feel sory for you guys. I'm sick to my stomach about the lack of snow up here and can't imagine what you guys are feeling. I hope things pick up for everyone in February and March so we can all break even at least.


Any records? Nope, all the records. We're all so happy about it too!


dlcs;1569294 said:


> I'd be happy with four decent sized events. Here I thought you guys were hogging all the snow. Something has to give soon......


If we get 4 decent storms this year I'd be super surprised. So sad.:crying:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im happy with 3 more salting events. That's all.


----------



## erkoehler

I have about 2-3 salt runs left in the bin.....wonder if I'll have to get more?????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have enough in bin for one more salt run. But im okay getting one more load. Then im done. Im ready for spring. Im not even in the mood to plow snow. I kinda think it would be funny if we dont get any more snow at all this winter.


----------



## road2damascus

This is depressing. We might have to open another thread in another area so we don't have to talk about this topic.


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1569317 said:


> I have enough in bin for one more salt run. But im okay getting one more load. Then im done. Im ready for spring. Im not even in the mood to plow snow. I kinda think it would be funny if we dont get any more snow at all this winter.


I don't want another 22 tons unless we're plowing.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So sad.....


----------



## 01PStroke

It's bizarre to see snow on the ground.



In Montello, WI!


----------



## GMC99

I just started driving a limo to make up for the lack of snow money.... Would so much rather be plowing snow! These carpet captains are already getting to me!!!


----------



## snorider075

Going sledding?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anything fall last night?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. The sun.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Also the temps. Along with the sun, both are rising already!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Life goes on.....


----------



## clncut

Rain Thursday....this winter is really turning me into a Debbie Downer!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Winter is 3 days this year. Its starts Sunday and ends Tuesday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1569571 said:


> Rain Thursday....this winter is really turning me into a Debbie Downer!


I agree..... I'm ready to do concrete work. Winter is/ was a bust.


----------



## dieselss

Agreed. Wash the salt off the roads,,,and its ridin season


----------



## buildinon

1920-1921 season the saw 9.8 inches of snow...I think we will see less than that this year. The next year they saw 11.5 inches so it didn't get much better, then a whopping 21.5 after that. It climbed again in the 1923-24 season to 27.6 inches but then fell to 18. the following year, but then they got hammered the following year in comparison in 1925-1926 with 52.3 inches. So if history does repeat itself, we may be on the same path. But if we are then we will see another snow drought after that as well back in the 20 inch range then back in the low 30 inch a couple of seasons later. But I don't know, I am just guessing like the rest of them.


----------



## ultimate plow

Lol. The snow last night started in S dakota snd minnesota. Dropped straight down to us touched our border and all of a sudden lifted back up and went east.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Flurries light snow overnight Sunday into Monday, then possibility of "storm" late next week (24th-27th) is info I'm getting.

But don't worry guys. My family and friends keep telling me we'll get "pounded" in February, and there will be a "Blizzard in March", and it will "snow well into April". So...no worries, right? payup


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1569698 said:


> Flurries light snow overnight Sunday into Monday, then possibility of "storm" late next week (24th-27th) is info I'm getting.
> 
> But don't worry guys. My family and friends keep telling me we'll get "pounded" in February, and there will be a "Blizzard in March", and it will "snow well into April". So...no worries, right? payup


Funny, everybody keeps telling me that too. I think it just because they are trying to keep from getting to depressed.

As for the "storm" late next week? I do believe that. That is when my surgery is. Go figure. Thanks for the update. Please keep us posted!:waving:


----------



## clncut

NW Snow Removal;1569698 said:


> Flurries light snow overnight Sunday into Monday, then possibility of "storm" late next week (24th-27th) is info I'm getting.
> 
> But don't worry guys. My family and friends keep telling me we'll get "pounded" in February, and there will be a "Blizzard in March", and it will "snow well into April". So...no worries, right? payup


"Storm". I believe that's the rain coming in Thursday. Hope I'm wrong


----------



## dlcs

Looks liek rain for next Thursday, imagine that. Everybody keeps saying February will be snowy. I want to believe that but my gut tells me different. Depression is killer right now, I miss the snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it is a rather nice day out


----------



## kevlars

1olddogtwo;1569737 said:


> it is a rather nice day out


Your right. It is nice......... for April!!!

Kevlars


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

NW Snow Removal;1569698 said:


> Flurries light snow overnight Sunday into Monday, then possibility of "storm" late next week (24th-27th) is info I'm getting.
> 
> But don't worry guys. My family and friends keep telling me we'll get "pounded" in February, and there will be a "Blizzard in March", and it will "snow well into April". So...no worries, right? payup


Walk away from the koolaid


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Good thing is you pick up some skits for dirt cheap


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1569737 said:


> it is a rather nice day out


I am getting some looks for wearing shorts and a tee shirt while doing my running around!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1569571 said:


> Rain Thursday....this winter is really turning me into a Debbie Downer!





NW Snow Removal;1569698 said:


> Flurries light snow overnight Sunday into Monday, then possibility of "storm" late next week (24th-27th) is info I'm getting.
> 
> But don't worry guys. My family and friends keep telling me we'll get "pounded" in February, and there will be a "Blizzard in March", and it will "snow well into April". So...no worries, right? payup





clncut;1569730 said:


> "Storm". I believe that's the rain coming in Thursday. Hope I'm wrong





dlcs;1569736 said:


> Looks liek rain for next Thursday, imagine that. Everybody keeps saying February will be snowy. I want to believe that but my gut tells me different. Depression is killer right now, I miss the snow.


Here is my Pro-snow side talking: I feel there may be some type of event here.

Reality says: Its not looking very good six's days out.

The other part says: Im hungery, whats for dinner?



Pushin 2 Please;1569794 said:


> I am getting some looks for wearing shorts and a tee shirt while doing my running around!


I'm taking the dogs to the beach on Sunday, you want to go?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I forgot this, it supports NW Snow Removal thought. (not that it needs support)


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Why are guys moving boxes. Is winter going to start or end


----------



## GMC99

R&R Yard Design;1569834 said:


> Why are guys moving boxes. Is winter going to start or end


prob returning them and trying to get their money back... Heard Patten cat has been out repoing...


----------



## campkd6

Mr Elite came to visit today and install my 2 way remote start and tint the windows on the Peterbilt and this is what he shows up in. Pretty fancy plow rig he must plow some upscale places with this. Thanks Dave you guys did great work I will post some pics in the pic section later.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

campkd6;1569881 said:


> Mr Elite came to visit today and install my 2 way remote start and tint the windows on the Peterbilt and this is what he shows up in. Pretty fancy plow rig he must plow some upscale places with this. Thanks Dave you guys did great work I will post some pics in the pic section later.


its a shame his plow lights are broke


----------



## campkd6

He couldn't figure out how to wire them up. LOL


----------



## MR. Elite

DAUM!!! Word travels fast around here.... LOL 
I having Timbrins n bags put on next week!!!

I was actully thinking I should change the plow comp. name to (Luxury Plow)..... LMAO


----------



## MR. Elite

campkd6;1569881 said:


> Mr Elite came to visit today and install my 2 way remote start and tint the windows on the Peterbilt and this is what he shows up in. Pretty fancy plow rig he must plow some upscale places with this. Thanks Dave you guys did great work I will post some pics in the pic section later.


Thank U Sir!! Always glad when people are happy!! Was deff fun hanging out, N Im sure U will dig those HID's once U get them in..!! Enjoy brother!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

BTW Gentleman.... That western ProFlo 1 is for sale.... Has been all refreshed and new paint, has a newer motor on it and was converted to a 2" hitch hookup!!!! Includes everything but the cover. 
Lookin for a quick sale, so any REASONABLE offers excepted......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wiring and controller included?



If so, I got 50 bucks. Is that reasonable? Go ahead, make a counter!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snowish is looking for a salter.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think he was looking for a Vee box?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

K thx mr know it all.


----------



## campkd6

Hids are in going for test drive now


----------



## buildinon

You two go in the corner and make up...or at least go to DD and talk about it...or better yet to Mike's new bar we came up with the name for Hambone's and figure it the "irish way"


----------



## 01PStroke

Skiing was good at cascade today. Nothing like skiing in 45 deg weather! Lol.

Woke up today to a snow covered truck too. Have a pic to prove it, but the Internet is very slow on my phone up here!


----------



## MR. Elite

Pushin 2 Please;1569924 said:


> Wiring and controller included?
> 
> If so, I got 50 bucks. Is that reasonable? Go ahead, make a counter!


LOL Depending on where ur located, I can deliver it for $50....... The spreader itself would b more... :laughing:


----------



## MR. Elite

campkd6;1569949 said:


> Hids are in going for test drive now


Now the wife shouldnt hit anything.... Head on that is...!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

campkd6;1569949 said:


> Hids are in going for test drive now


Post a pic of the lights!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

buildinon;1569950 said:


> You two go in the corner and make up...or at least go to DD and talk about it...or better yet to Mike's new bar we came up with the name for Hambone's and figure it the "irish way"


Oh we're fine. But we should open a bar. How can we make this happen.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1569940 said:


> K thx mr know it all.


You are so welcome! LOL


----------



## campkd6

Here is a shot of them on now I need the fog lights


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks good.




Holy poop........ What is all that white stuff on the ground? Us southsiders haven't seen that much in a long time!


----------



## campkd6

Thanks they are going to be everything with headlights now.

That is as much as we have had all year about 0.5"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its a bit chilly out to night. Tomorrow should be nice enough to wash the truck and plow. I hate all the salt and grime that builds up over the winter.


Ah damn,that was two years ago thinking. What am I going to do?


----------



## MR. Elite

we can always teach the dogs schutzhund...


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1570002 said:


> Looks good.
> 
> Holy poop........ What is all that white stuff on the ground? Us southsiders haven't seen that much in a long time!


White stuff???


----------



## campkd6

Dave was doing snow angels since he hadn't seen any snow but I didn't get a pic


----------



## MR. Elite

U werent suppose to tell any1 that!!!! 
But now that the cats outta the bag.... HELL YEA I was!!!! U kno how longs its been since Ive seen ANY snow...!!!! LOL


----------



## snowish10

Hambrick & Co.;1569930 said:


> Snowish is looking for a salter.


I was thinking about a tailgate spreader, but for the accounts Im looking to get I would go through way to many bag and take to long. So Im looking for a 7' 1.5 yard poly vbox.


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1570066 said:


> I was thinking about a tailgate spreader, but for the accounts Im looking to get I would go through way to many bag and take to long. So Im looking for a 7' 1.5 yard poly vbox.


Why spend ALLLLL that money....?? When starting out U always wanna keep costs low as possible... seeing as how the seasons go round these parts of the country!! (But thats a topic all its own) 
Also, why spend all that money when U can get a FABULOUS deal on an amazing spreader from Urs truly!!!!! LOL Hell, Ill even deliver to ur doorstep and/or install it for U for a very small (donation)......!!! PM me for details..


----------



## buildinon

Mike you could just have a neon sign made with the name on it then put a pop machine in the shop but fill it with beer instead (you know one of the can style ones) I may have seen this done before at a volunteer fire station I was a member of in Nebraska without the sign though :laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

buildinon;1570165 said:


> Mike you could just have a neon sign made with the name on it then put a pop machine in the shop but fill it with beer instead (you know one of the can style ones) I may have seen this done before at a volunteer fire station I was a member of in Nebraska without the sign though :laughing:


 Nice. Lets do it. Ill get the beer


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looks like a fair chance for a run Sunday night/Monday


----------



## MR. Elite

Any chance of actual PUSH?? with this cold front comin in the next few days Pat??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1570197 said:


> looks like a fair chance for a run Sunday night/Monday


Gonna be nice out there. I might actually have long pants on if we do need to go out!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I see too that temps have been lower at the end of next week. Wonder how many more times it will change?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1570203 said:


> Any chance of actual PUSH?? with this cold front comin in the next few days Pat??


Their is always a chance....their always a chance of winning the lottery too

Later in the week is "moving around" still hold no real opinion.

Enjoy the chilly air!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1570213 said:


> Their is always a chance....their always a chance of winning the lottery too
> 
> Later in the week is "moving around" still hold no real opinion.
> 
> Enjoy the chilly air!!!


LOL.... Touche 
Well, when U put it that way, I completely Understand wat Ur telling me...! :laughing:


----------



## clncut

The "weather channel" is talking about a possible storm thur-fri.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The Weather Channel? Oh boy. LOL.....


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I saw that too with many inches expected


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Since u didn't ask for my opinion on the "TWC" I won't give it. Hehehe ill spare my rant for another subject. Did they name it?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

We didn't ask for your opinion because we already know how you feel...... JOKE.



Also, like I sad a few days ago. It will snow Friday. My surgrey is planned for that day. I have to cancel by Monday if thisstorms looks like it will get us. If I cancel the storm will miss and than momma will be so pi$$ed at me. Than again, she always is, so I guess no worries!


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1570224 said:


> The Weather Channel? Oh boy. LOL.....


Agreed.... but ill take any signs of hope at this point. NOAA also shows temps in the 20s around that time frame.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, the temps have been lowered in that time frame and instead of rain, models are showing a more wintry picture. Let's hope they stay with this pattern. Far away still. Would be nice to get a plow in this month.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It could worst. how about a BLIZZARD withOUT snow?

...BLIZZARD WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 9 AM THIS MORNING TO 9 PM
CST THIS EVENING...

THE BLIZZARD WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM 9 AM THIS MORNING TO
9 PM CST THIS EVENING.

* NORTHWEST WINDS OF 30 TO 40 MPH WITH SOME GUSTS TO 50 MPH WILL
OCCUR TODAY. GROUND BLIZZARD CONDITIONS WILL DEVELOP RAPIDLY
ACROSS THE DEVILS LAKE BASIN AND NORTHERN RED RIVER VALLEY
DURING THE EARLY TO MID MORNING HOURS TODAY. THE MOST
SIGNIFICANT VISIBILITY REDUCTIONS...TO UNDER ONE QUARTER
MILE...ARE EXPECTED IN OPEN COUNTRY.

* SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...A FEW SNOW SHOWERS WILL OCCUR WITH THE
FRONTAL PASSAGE...BUT ANY ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED TO BE VERY MINOR.

* WIND CHILLS...TEMPERATURES WILL DROP TO BELOW ZERO THIS
AFTERNOON WITH HAZARDOUS WIND CHILLS OF 25 BELOW TO 35 BELOW ZERO.

* OTHER IMPACTS...IT IS IMPORTANT TO REALIZE THAT CONDITIONS IN
SHELTERED AREAS AND IN CITIES AND TOWNS MAY BE SUBSTANTIALLY
DIFFERENT THAN IN THE OPEN COUNTRY DURING THE DAY TODAY. IF YOU
MUST DRIVE THROUGH RURAL AREAS AND OPEN COUNTRY BE AWARE THAT
VISIBILITIES AT TIMES MAY BE GREATLY REDUCED TO UNDER ONE
QUARTER MILE AT TIMES.


----------



## MR. Elite

thats not such FUN news....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'd tke a blizzard warning with no snow in the forecast. 




That means that we actually had snow already on the ground!


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1570268 said:


> It could worst. how about a BLIZZARD withOUT snow?
> 
> ...BLIZZARD WARNING NOW IN EFFECT FROM 9 AM THIS MORNING TO 9 PM
> CST THIS EVENING...
> 
> THE BLIZZARD WARNING IS NOW IN EFFECT FROM 9 AM THIS MORNING TO
> 9 PM CST THIS EVENING.
> 
> * NORTHWEST WINDS OF 30 TO 40 MPH WITH SOME GUSTS TO 50 MPH WILL
> OCCUR TODAY. GROUND BLIZZARD CONDITIONS WILL DEVELOP RAPIDLY
> ACROSS THE DEVILS LAKE BASIN AND NORTHERN RED RIVER VALLEY
> DURING THE EARLY TO MID MORNING HOURS TODAY. THE MOST
> SIGNIFICANT VISIBILITY REDUCTIONS...TO UNDER ONE QUARTER
> MILE...ARE EXPECTED IN OPEN COUNTRY.
> 
> * SNOW ACCUMULATIONS...A FEW SNOW SHOWERS WILL OCCUR WITH THE
> FRONTAL PASSAGE...BUT ANY ACCUMULATIONS ARE EXPECTED TO BE VERY MINOR.
> 
> * WIND CHILLS...TEMPERATURES WILL DROP TO BELOW ZERO THIS
> AFTERNOON WITH HAZARDOUS WIND CHILLS OF 25 BELOW TO 35 BELOW ZERO.
> 
> * OTHER IMPACTS...IT IS IMPORTANT TO REALIZE THAT CONDITIONS IN
> SHELTERED AREAS AND IN CITIES AND TOWNS MAY BE SUBSTANTIALLY
> DIFFERENT THAN IN THE OPEN COUNTRY DURING THE DAY TODAY. IF YOU
> MUST DRIVE THROUGH RURAL AREAS AND OPEN COUNTRY BE AWARE THAT
> VISIBILITIES AT TIMES MAY BE GREATLY REDUCED TO UNDER ONE
> QUARTER MILE AT TIMES.


Hm. Could make for an interesting drive home if this is where I think it is


----------



## MR. Elite

IDK bout y'all... but Im really tired of this frigid cold we've have, with NO snow... I wouldnt have any prob with it being cold, but with no snow to show 4 it, Imma kinda over this winter.....

Also I c the son fighter banner on the left, and was jus wondering exactly how in the world are they goin 2 get any (sno fighting footage) with no snow..?? Would they then make artificial snow to get the footage there lookin 4?? 
Anyways.... Wats every1 else doin 2day on this 40 something degree day?? 

Im thinking I might take my daughter to play some golf! Maybe wash some of the cars.. or even tear 1 down n start one of the builds for this year??


----------



## clncut

Winter is over....out playing catch with the kids and noticed my wife's flowers are starting to pop out of the ground!!!! Way to early for this!


----------



## ultimate plow

Do we really have a chance for salting tomorrow guys? Im in the mood for doing snow work lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Blackhawks in 20minutes! Watch hockey and have a couple 12er's while I do! Go Hawks!


----------



## ultimate plow

I hate hockey. Da bulls!


----------



## elitelawnteam1

just adjusted my signature to allign with the fact that we've had NO snow this winter


----------



## WilliamOak

Used to play hockey when I lived in MN as a kid, grew away from it when we moved back here and couldn't bring myself to succumb to the bandwagon *****es when the hawks started packing the madhouse again. Nothing worse than jumping on the bandwagon can't stand fair weather fans!


----------



## Snow2Go

I have 4 plows going on ebay tomorrow. No reserve! 

This weather is a joke I'm glad I only plowed because it was fun and wasn't my finacial income.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

hey colin what happened to your website? clicked on your link and its gone


----------



## ultimate plow

WilliamOak;1570444 said:


> Used to play hockey when I lived in MN as a kid, grew away from it when we moved back here and couldn't bring myself to succumb to the bandwagon *****es when the hawks started packing the madhouse again. Nothing worse than jumping on the bandwagon can't stand fair weather fans!


 Lol thats a goodway to put it. Im a true chicago sports fan and i just cant get into hockey. Nothing worse than bandwagoners.


----------



## WilliamOak

elitelawnteam1;1570450 said:


> hey colin what happened to your website? clicked on your link and its gone


Getting redone through a pro. Didn't wanna deal with office live's switchover plus "transfer fees" and increased hosting costs. Got all my content though


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Getting ready to paint the other side of garage, I found something special that I don't need anymore. Its a something that will help anyone or fleets of Boss,Meyer or any other attachment on the market today. I am unable to ship but it's all free for local pickup. I only have 1 can left of the special product.

It has many special features. Besides the psychological impact on said apparatus. It coats and protects against corrosion. It has the cool factor built right into it, you will be envied my other non Western owners. Its approved and factory tested, factory backed.

OK I understand you're wondering why I'm giving away such a fabulous product. Well I just don't have a need for it anymore. yeah I know you're thinking "yeah right". But are all seriously, once you go shiny you never go dull again.









No need to thank me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1570435 said:


> I hate hockey. Da bulls!


I use to be a huge Bulls fan. Basketball was my #1 sport. I was actually really good at it too. Average a dunk or 2 a game in High School and also in College. What happened to your Derrick Rose doing that killer cross over in your signature? 


WilliamOak;1570444 said:


> Used to play hockey when I lived in MN as a kid, grew away from it when we moved back here and couldn't bring myself to succumb to the bandwagon *****es when the hawks started packing the madhouse again. Nothing worse than jumping on the bandwagon can't stand fair weather fans!


Your right about packing the madhouse. I remember when they only had about half the seats full at the Stadium. Some games I went to actually had less than that. Now, the cheapest seat is 100 bucks and its in the nose bleed section. 


ultimate plow;1570451 said:


> Lol thats a goodway to put it. Im a true chicago sports fan and i just cant get into hockey. Nothing worse than bandwagoners.


I too am a Chicago fan. I cheer or ALL our teams. Yes, even both baseball teams!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

FIRST....Sold Pat. I'll grab it early next week! Thanks


----------



## snowish10

if you have more than one ill take one pat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it's all yours my friend, your boss will thank us later.


Thursday is really peaked my interest now by the way


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1570485 said:


> it's all yours my friend, your boss will thank us later.
> 
> Thursday is really peaked my interest now by the way


Do you think we will have a plowable event?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1570484 said:


> if you have more than one ill take one pat.


sorry buddy I only had 1 can


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1570489 said:


> sorry buddy I only had 1 can


Its all good. I think regional can some cans i get in the summer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1570486 said:


> Do you think we will have a plowable event?


oh I'm not saying that I'm just saying is piqued my interest. not yet anyways


----------



## ultimate plow

Pushin 2 Please;1570478 said:


> I use to be a huge Bulls fan. Basketball was my #1 sport. I was actually really good at it too. Average a dunk or 2 a game in High School and also in College. What happened to your Derrick Rose doing that killer cross over in your signature?
> 
> Your right about packing the madhouse. I remember when they only had about half the seats full at the Stadium. Some games I went to actually had less than that. Now, the cheapest seat is 100 bucks and its in the nose bleed section.
> 
> I too am a Chicago fan. I cheer or ALL our teams. Yes, even both baseball teams!


Is it not in my signature anymore? I havent been on the desktop in a while as im limited to viewing and options on the i5.

I am a cubs fan but ill just stop there. Hate the sox but they have been the better team the past chunk of years.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Found my old snow log book. We plowed until April of 09.....the good years


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Out 35 times in 4 months too


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Installed new work lights. Washed and detailed the truck inside and out and cleaned the shop. Just waiting on some new lights from Elite and ill be all set. It really needs to snow or do something. Way too much time on my hands.


----------



## WilliamOak

The boredom is the biggest killer


----------



## elitelawnteam1

at this point, I just want to start landscaping, this winter is over and i miss mowing


----------



## snowish10

elitelawnteam1;1570579 said:


> at this point, I just want to start landscaping, this winter is over and i miss mowing


Id have to agree with you. Do you run standers or walkbehinds?


----------



## WilliamOak

Eh maintenance. I'd rather plow snow.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

snowish10;1570580 said:


> Id have to agree with you. Do you run standers or walkbehinds?


Both. We got 1 gravely prostance (the old fixed deck ones) we're buying the last new one from our dealer in a few weeks, and we have a 36" ferris hydrowalk. and we're getting a new 36" gravely belt drive along with some new 2 cycle stuff, a dump trailer, and a dump truck.

we had a 48" scag tiger cub, but my boss sold it last year because it was starting to become unreliable it had about 2000+ hours on it.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

WilliamOak;1570586 said:


> Eh maintenance. I'd rather plow snow.


buying and selling those wells cargos every ******* month gets boring after a while huh? suprised you didn't start a trailer dealership! lol


----------



## WilliamOak

elitelawnteam1;1570596 said:


> buying and selling those wells cargos every ******* month gets boring after a while huh? suprised you didn't start a trailer dealership! lol


Like I said... Bored lol.

This is trailer #10


----------



## elitelawnteam1

WilliamOak;1570614 said:


> Like I said... Bored lol.


u still working with vinnie much? talked to him last fall said u guys split up


----------



## snowish10

elitelawnteam1;1570593 said:


> Both. We got 1 gravely prostance (the old fixed deck ones) we're buying the last new one from our dealer in a few weeks, and we have a 36" ferris hydrowalk. and we're getting a new 36" gravely belt drive along with some new 2 cycle stuff, a dump trailer, and a dump truck.
> 
> we had a 48" scag tiger cub, but my boss sold it last year because it was starting to become unreliable it had about 2000+ hours on it.


Ahh, Gravely Ive never used those. My boss has 4 or 5 old and new wright standers 1 new
52" deck and the rest 48" deck. A 36" bobcat walk behind and another company in a 32" walk behind, also a 21" push mower. Either a 61 or 52" toro walk behind and then a huge 9 blade mower for parks and such. With three dump trucks a f350 and a 3500 dually chevy, an three equipment trailers.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Gravely is nice, we put mudflaps on it and it stripes amazing. I like exmark but why spend 10k on a 52 vantage when we can get a 52 fixed gravely for $5100? especially when they perform the same? I demoed a vantage and it was REALLY comfortable. only thing my boss dislikes about them is the fact that the engine moves with the deck.


----------



## clncut

Exmarks, Dixie's and this year Hustlers!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

LawnSite.com


----------



## snowish10

elitelawnteam1;1570636 said:


> Gravely is nice, we put mudflaps on it and it stripes amazing. I like exmark but why spend 10k on a 52 vantage when we can get a 52 fixed gravely for $5100? especially when they perform the same? I demoed a vantage and it was REALLY comfortable. only thing my boss dislikes about them is the fact that the engine moves with the deck.


Got to save as much money as you can I guess. Plus having a fixed deck idk about gravely but wright you can change to height for a fixed deck kinda easy and quick. Thank god there making the money a heck of a lot more comfortable. I've never used a move able deck mower like the vantage. At where I mow for my boss the people don't care what the height is.

Thats a good idea with the mudflap. I love getting good solid strips. The new fixed wright standers strip very well, but the old ones depends.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Triton Snow Management;1570639 said:


> LawnSite.com


Triton, do you want to go back to talking about the absence of snow?:laughing:

I'm trying to get in a good mood here! money is soon to be made! If we all go back to start talking about snow, we're all gonna have to see a social worker!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.lawnsite.com/


----------



## snowish10

I would love to talk about snow, but there is none.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1570648 said:


> http://www.lawnsite.com/


ALLRIGHT! I GET IT!:laughing: lol

anybody got a potential accumulation map from noaa or somewhere for this thursday's "storm".


----------



## 1olddogtwo

elitelawnteam1;1570645 said:


> Triton, do you want to go back to talking about the absence of snow?:laughing:
> 
> I'm trying to get in a good mood here! money is soon to be made! If we all go back to start talking about snow, we're all gonna have to see a social worker!


We can talk about this missing to our NORTH,SOUTH,WEST,and EAST









Im kidding, talk about whatever.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

5.7 1930-1931
6.3 1936-1937
7.1 1921-1922
7.9 1920-1921
8.8 1898-1899
11 1889-1890
11.6 1905-1906
11.6 1912-1913
11.7 1890-1891
13.1 1931-1932
13.2 1948-1949
13.8 2002-2003
14.5 1991-1992
48 1884-1885
47.3 1885-1886
31.7 1886-1887
24 1887-1888
17.1 1888-1889
23.6 1891-1892
29.1 1892-1893
31.5 1893-1894
39.5 1894-1895
33.2 1895-1896
29 1896-1897
35.8 1897-1898
26.4 1899-1900
33.9 1900-1901
15.9 1901-1902
29.8 1902-1903
43 1903-1904
29.4 1904-1905
21.2 1906-1907
45.8 1907-1908
21.4 1908-1909
36.8 1909-1910
21.8 1910-1911
24.7 1911-1912
25 1913-1914
15.4 1914-1915
19.9 1915-1916
21.5 1916-1917
59.9 1917-1918
17.3 1918-1919
21.9 1919-1920
14.8 1922-1923
15 1923-1924
14.8 1924-1925
19.1 1925-1926
19 1926-1927
18.7 1927-1928
29.4 1928-1929
35.8 1929-1930
20.9 1932-1933
16.7 1933-1934
40.1 1934-1935
32.5 1935-1936
15.1 1937-1938
33.3 1938-1939
22 1939-1940
26 1940-1941
15.5 1941-1942
32.8 1942-1943
15.9 1943-1944
32.9 1944-1945
22.8 1945-1946
20.7 1946-1947
21.6 1947-1948
24.9 1949-1950
40.1 1950-1951
43.6 1951-1952
15.6 1952-1953
15.5 1953-1954
21.2 1954-1955
16.5 1955-1956
24.3 1956-1957
16.2 1957-1958
35.6 1958-1959
30.3 1959-1960
27.4 1960-1961
50 1961-1962
36.6 1962-1963
16.8 1963-1964
36.4 1964-1965
20.9 1965-1966
58.1 1966-1967
20.3 1967-1968
21.9 1968-1969
44.7 1969-1970
22 1970-1971
26.7 1971-1972
20 1972-1973
54.2 1973-1974
32.6 1974-1975
30.3 1975-1976
42.7 1976-1977
71.2 1977-1978
80.6 1978-1979
24.5 1979-1980
27.6 1980-1981
30.8 1981-1982
16 1982-1983
35.6 1983-1984
38.8 1984-1985
23 1985-1986
17.7 1986-1987
39.6 1987-1988
20.5 1988-1989
22.2 1989-1990
17.6 1990-1991
28.9 1992-1993
41.6 1993-1994
20.5 1994-1995
16.1 1995-1996
35.8 1996-1997
18.1 1997-1998
32.5 1998-1999
28.7 1999-2000
34.6 2000-2001
18.9 2001-2002
22.6 2003-2004
31.1 2004-2005
18.4 2005-2006
29.6 2006-2007
52.1 2007-2008
47.9 2008-2009
52.4 2009-2010
56.3 2010-2011
21.1 2011-2012


----------



## snowguys

Anyone know of anyone that has dumpsters smaller then a 10 yard in the western burbs in bensenville


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1570665 said:


> (LIST)


Damn you're thorough. what's the url for where u get that map?


----------



## elitelawnteam1

snowguys;1570678 said:


> Anyone know of anyone that has dumpsters smaller then a 10 yard in the western burbs in bensenville


www.groot.com


----------



## 1olddogtwo

elitelawnteam1;1570682 said:


> Damn you're thorough. what's the url for where u get that map?


http://www.instantweathermaps.com/


----------



## snowish10

http://www.instantweathermaps.com/GFS/2013011918/USA_APCPI24_sfc_024.gif

Gota love weather. Hopefully this cold will bring some snow with.


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1570745 said:


> http://www.instantweathermaps.com/


Was I the only one who clicked on your "other" link!?


----------



## road2damascus

Wind is shaking up things this evening. Maybe it will blow a tree down so i can have a legitimate reason to break out my woods ported 064


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Is that a saw? The 064? Stil right?


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1570849 said:


> Is that a saw? The 064? Stil right?


Ya. Stihl. 85cc. Or i got a big 99cc husky.

Couple posts tonight will not make it to the morning. Funny what gets posted at midnight on Saturday.


----------



## buildinon

So I was talking with the wife about getting her some jewlery for Valentines Day in a few weeks so I had an idea of what she wanted, she tells me she wants a Dyson Pet Vac instead. What man is going to compalin when his wif says she wants a new vacummum instead of jewlery? So we go lokig at them today, then I realize the one she wants is $599!!! WTF!?!?! For a vac? Really?!?!? Well I guess if she wants to clean who I am to compalin and who I am to stop her. Then I got stuck shopping all day with her  this married crap is for the birds, so I made her go to Menards with me on the way home for an hour just to make her live through what I did :laughing:


----------



## buildinon

Hazardous weather outlook
national weather service chicago/romeoville il
442 am cst sun jan 20 2013

ilz003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-inz001-002-010-011-019-
211045-
winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake illinois-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-
dupage-cook-la salle-kendall-grundy-will-kankakee-livingston-
iroquois-ford-lake indiana-porter-newton-jasper-benton-
442 am cst sun jan 20 2013 /542 am est sun jan 20 2013/

this hazardous weather outlook is for north central illinois...
Northeast illinois and northwest indiana.

.day one...today and tonight.

The lowest temperatures of the winter will occur this week as an
arctic air mass dives into the region. Lows tonight will be in the
single digits across the entire outlook area with wind chill
readings of 10 to 20 degrees below zero expected.

.days two through seven...monday through saturday.

High temperatures will likely remain in the single digits over
north central illinois and only reach the lower teens for the
remainder of the outlook area monday and tuesday. Tuesday morning
will be even colder with lows below zero over north central
illinois and just above zero for the remainder of the outlook
area...with wind chill readings of 20 to 25 degrees below zero
possible.

.spotter information statement...

Spotter activation will not be necessary through tonight.

&&

complete forecast information is available on the nws chicago
webpage: Weather.gov/chicago


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looks like we have a split decision regarding Thursday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Let me guess, one model is saying snow and the other is sayin it will stay away from us?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got that link as well Pat. But now I'm not gonna open it.


----------



## SnowMatt13

What kind of split decision Pat? You mean they are having a tough time predicting how far North or South it will miss us by already??


----------



## erkoehler

Nothing happening here, heading up to Milwaukee for the boat show today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1570872 said:


> Ya. Stihl. 85cc. Or i got a big 99cc husky.
> 
> Couple posts tonight will not make it to the morning. Funny what gets posted at midnight on Saturday.


I use to run the 066 and 088 when I was in that bussiness. My favorite is still the 046!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How far south......the GFS puts us on the side lines. Its 5 days out so I'm not worried or upset WEATHER it happens or not

If I'm reading things right, there is a clipper sliding SE into a Low just to our east. Its all in the timing at this point. The cold shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

wouldnt it just be called frigged wind and not a blizzard.. WTF


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There's a nice little clipper to the west of us now. Looks to be going to the southeast. Might gets the south guys with some snow showers if it doesn't dry up as it hits our dry air.


----------



## 2_Djinn

Lake effect snow advisory here...lol cross ur fingers


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^ Go ahead and rub it in! LOL


----------



## snowish10

2_Djinn;1571016 said:


> Lake effect snow advisory here...lol cross ur fingers


Keep in stuff In. weather stuff, this winter is horrible.


----------



## clncut

Clipper looks to be dying out...


----------



## road2damascus

clncut;1571080 said:


> Clipper looks to be dying out...


That's a surprise


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1570970 said:


> I use to run the 066 and 088 when I was in that bussiness. My favorite is still the 046!


My favorite right now is the 064. It is as light as the 046 but has the power of a 066. It was one of the best power to weight ratio saws ever built before I had it ported. Now the thing can take a 3 ft bar, a full comp chain, and not bog down. The trees just lay down when they see me coming with my 064 :laughing: I had the 090 at one point. That was 137cc and 30lbs of muscle. Sold it on eBay.

So the wind didn't create any trees to fall for me 

I ain't looking or preparing zilch for Thursdays tease. In fact I got a guy that might buy one of my vehicles.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm really liking Thursday..... lock it in


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1571260 said:


> I'm really liking Thursday..... lock it in


For the guys north, south, east, or west of us?


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1571260 said:


> I'm really liking Thursday..... lock it in


Well there is hope for thursday. I leave thursday for my snowmobile trip so im sure it will snow your welcome everybody


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1571260 said:


> I'm really liking Thursday..... lock it in


Is this your final answer?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1571260 said:


> I'm really liking Thursday..... lock it in


Famous last words lol


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

It will come


----------



## clncut

Could this be the first push of the year! I don't know if my heart can take all the excitement!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1571262 said:


> For the guys north, south, east, or west of us?


favoring the south



metallihockey88;1571305 said:


> Well there is hope for thursday. I leave thursday for my snowmobile trip so im sure it will snow your welcome everybody


see ya



clncut;1571307 said:


> Is this your final answer?


almost



dieselss;1571330 said:


> Famous last words lol


feeling it too



Triton Snow Management;1571348 said:


> It will come


it better cause something maybe popping for next week too and Ill be for leaving KC


----------



## clncut

Two possible events!?! It's MAYHEM!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

remember this over the next couple of days to keep you warm and toasty

PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL
121 PM CST SUN JAN 20 2013 /221 PM EST SUN JAN 20 2013/

ON THIS DATE IN 1985....THE MORNING TEMPERATURE AT O`HARE BOTTOMED
OUT AN INCREDIBLE -27 DEGREES F. THIS SET THE ALL-TIME RECORD LOW
TEMPERATURE IN CHICAGO. IN ADDITION...ROCKFORD PLUMMETED TO
-26...WHICH IS THE SECOND LOWEST TEMPERATURE EVER RECORDED THERE.

INTERESTINGLY...AIR TEMPERATURES LATE TOMORROW OVER NORTHERN
ILLINOIS AT 850 MILLIBARS...OR JUST OVER 4000 FEET ABOVE THE
SURFACE...WILL BE NEAR -25 CELSIUS. TYPICALLY THE 850 MILLIBAR
LEVEL IS AT APPROXIMATELY 5000 FEET ABOVE THE GROUND...AND
TEMPERATURES HERE ARE A GOOD PROXY FOR HOW WARM OR COLD AN AIR
MASS IS. HOWEVER...IN THE CASE OF THE AIR MASS OVERHEAD
TOMORROW...IT WILL BE SO COLD THAT THE 850 MILLIBAR LEVEL WILL
ACTUALLY BE MUCH LOWER AND CLOSER TO 4000 FEET. THE TEMPERATURE AT
THIS LEVEL BACK ON 1/20/85 WAS ONE OF THE LOWEST OBSERVED IN THE
PAST 30 YEARS FOR OUR AREA...AT -31 C.

And Yes I remember this day, it was a Sunday and froze my ass going to church


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It's been so long. We have been let down so many times. I'm ready for April. Start fresh next year.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1571367 said:


> Two possible events!?! It's MAYHEM!!


Yeah I just check in with the NWS....I hate painting. Good Luck with the LES


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1571372 said:


> Yeah I just check in with the NWS....I hate painting. Good Luck with the LES


I could only hope. I'm a little to far west for the LES, but thx anyways!


----------



## clncut

Still no talk about Thursday.....little concerning??

HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
405 PM CST SUN JAN 20 2013

ILZ003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-INZ001-002-010-011-019-
212215-
WINNEBAGO-BOONE-MCHENRY-LAKE ILLINOIS-OGLE-LEE-DE KALB-KANE-
DUPAGE-COOK-LA SALLE-KENDALL-GRUNDY-WILL-KANKAKEE-LIVINGSTON-
IROQUOIS-FORD-LAKE INDIANA-PORTER-NEWTON-JASPER-BENTON-
405 PM CST SUN JAN 20 2013 /505 PM EST SUN JAN 20 2013/

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS...
NORTHEAST ILLINOIS AND NORTHWEST INDIANA.

.DAY ONE...TONIGHT.

THE LOWEST TEMPERATURES OF THE WINTER SO FAR WILL OCCUR THIS WEEK
AS AN ARCTIC AIR MASS DIVES INTO THE REGION TONIGHT. LOWS TONIGHT
WILL RANGE FROM 1 TO 12 DEGREES WITH WIND CHILL READINGS OF 4 TO
19 DEGREES BELOW ZERO EXPECTED.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY.

HIGH TEMPERATURES WILL LIKELY REMAIN IN THE SINGLE DIGITS TO LOW
TEENS OVER NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS AND ONLY REACH THE LOWER TEENS
FOR THE REMAINDER OF THE OUTLOOK AREA MONDAY AND TUESDAY. MONDAY
NIGHT AND TUESDAY MORNING WILL BE EVEN COLDER WITH LOWS BELOW ZERO
OVER NORTH CENTRAL ILLINOIS AND JUST ABOVE ZERO FOR THE REMAINDER
OF THE OUTLOOK AREA...WITH WIND CHILL READINGS OF 20 TO 25 DEGREES
BELOW ZERO POSSIBLE.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION WILL NOT BE NECESSARY THROUGH TONIGHT.

&&

COMPLETE FORECAST INFORMATION IS AVAILABLE ON THE NWS CHICAGO
WEBPAGE: WEATHER.GOV/CHICAGO

$$


----------



## 1olddogtwo

depends where u look

TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY...
HIGH PRESSURE SPREADS ACROSS THE REGION TUESDAY WHILE THE UPPER
LEVEL TROUGH SHIFTS NE. TEMPS CLIMB TO AROUND 10 DEGREES ON TUESDAY
WITH PRIMARILY DRY CONDITIONS EXCEPT FOR A SLIGHT CHANCE OF LAKE
EFFECT SNOW ACROSS NE PORTER COUNTY AGAIN. GUIDANCE HINTS THAT AN
BAND OF MOISTURE WILL QUICKLY PASS OVER THE SOUTHERN PART OF THE CWA
SO ADDED A SLIGHT CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW TUESDAY EVENING. THE REST OF
THE CWA CAN EXPECT SCATTERED FLURRIES WITH NO ACCUMULATION.
INCREASED CLOUDS WILL HELP TEMPS STAY ABOVE 0 TUESDAY NIGHT WITH
WINDCHILLS BTWN 5 AND -10.

WINDS TURN SOUTHWEST ON WEDNESDAY AS THE HIGH DEPARTS WITH A
RELATIVELY BALMY DAY IN THE 20S...AND LOWS IN THE TEENS. WIND
CHILLS REMAIN ABOVE 0 AS WELL.

EXTENDED THURSDAY THROUGH NEXT SUNDAY...
THE NEXT LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM FORMS IN THE LEE OF THE ROCKIES
WEDNESDAY NIGHT...HOOKS NE OVER THE SOUTHERN PLAINS THURSDAY AND
PASSES SOUTH OF THE CWA THURSDAY NIGHT. THE GFS IS MUCH FASTER AND
FEATURES A WEAKER LOW. THE ECMWF IS SLOWER WITH MUCH MORE QPF. THE
LOW LOOKS LIKE IT WILL RIDE ALONG THE RIGHT ENTRANCE REGION OF THE
UPPER LEVEL JET WITH SNOW SPREADING ACROSS THE CWA THURSDAY
AFTERNOON. MEASURABLE SNOW IS POSSIBLE ESPECIALLY FOR AREAS SOUTH
OF I-80 AT THIS POINT BASED ON MODEL CONSENSUS. THAT BEING
SAID...THE ECMWF WOULD SUGGEST MEASURABLE SNOW ACROSS THE CWA.


----------



## buildinon

Got a phone call from a freind in Michigan, and may be heading that way with a few pieces of equipment as they are expecting heavy lake effect over there. Might be able to get a little wheel time for some of the equipment  Said he will let me know in the next few hours, so I am heading out now to start getting stuff ready to roll just in case


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1571394 said:


> depends where u look
> 
> TUESDAY AND WEDNESDAY...
> HIGH PRESSURE SPREADS ACROSS THE REGION TUESDAY WHILE THE UPPER
> LEVEL TROUGH SHIFTS NE. TEMPS CLIMB TO AROUND 10 DEGREES ON TUESDAY
> WITH PRIMARILY DRY CONDITIONS EXCEPT FOR A SLIGHT CHANCE OF LAKE
> EFFECT SNOW ACROSS NE PORTER COUNTY AGAIN. GUIDANCE HINTS THAT AN
> BAND OF MOISTURE WILL QUICKLY PASS OVER THE SOUTHERN PART OF THE CWA
> SO ADDED A SLIGHT CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW TUESDAY EVENING. THE REST OF
> THE CWA CAN EXPECT SCATTERED FLURRIES WITH NO ACCUMULATION.
> INCREASED CLOUDS WILL HELP TEMPS STAY ABOVE 0 TUESDAY NIGHT WITH
> WINDCHILLS BTWN 5 AND -10.
> 
> WINDS TURN SOUTHWEST ON WEDNESDAY AS THE HIGH DEPARTS WITH A
> RELATIVELY BALMY DAY IN THE 20S...AND LOWS IN THE TEENS. WIND
> CHILLS REMAIN ABOVE 0 AS WELL.
> 
> EXTENDED THURSDAY THROUGH NEXT SUNDAY...
> THE NEXT LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM FORMS IN THE LEE OF THE ROCKIES
> WEDNESDAY NIGHT...HOOKS NE OVER THE SOUTHERN PLAINS THURSDAY AND
> PASSES SOUTH OF THE CWA THURSDAY NIGHT. THE GFS IS MUCH FASTER AND
> FEATURES A WEAKER LOW. THE ECMWF IS SLOWER WITH MUCH MORE QPF. THE
> LOW LOOKS LIKE IT WILL RIDE ALONG THE RIGHT ENTRANCE REGION OF THE
> UPPER LEVEL JET WITH SNOW SPREADING ACROSS THE CWA THURSDAY
> AFTERNOON. MEASURABLE SNOW IS POSSIBLE ESPECIALLY FOR AREAS SOUTH
> OF I-80 AT THIS POINT BASED ON MODEL CONSENSUS. THAT BEING
> SAID...THE ECMWF WOULD SUGGEST MEASURABLE SNOW ACROSS THE CWA.


I like yours better....thx for posting!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1571397 said:


> Got a phone call from a freind in Michigan, and may be heading that way with a few pieces of equipment as they are expecting heavy lake effect over there. Might be able to get a little wheel time for some of the equipment  Said he will let me know in the next few hours, so I am heading out now to start getting stuff ready to roll just in case


bring us back some snowballs


----------



## dieselss

Yea x2. Something. What's snow look like anymore lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Build you want some help up there


----------



## snowguys

X2 I got a skid ready to go with a pusher or blade


----------



## dieselss

I got a tk with a plow. Does that count?


----------



## snowguys

Yea we can car pool lol


----------



## MR. Elite

Does it help if I can guarantee to get U or anything there the fastest....!??


----------



## dieselss

Hey who says that lincoln goes faster than my ford huh elite???


----------



## dieselss

But I'm sure the ride is better. Nagagator and all. Bahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its on......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1571587 said:


> View attachment 122095
> 
> 
> its on......


Bring it....... We can ride in style up there.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1571167 said:


> My favorite right now is the 064. It is as light as the 046 but has the power of a 066. It was one of the best power to weight ratio saws ever built before I had it ported. Now the thing can take a 3 ft bar, a full comp chain, and not bog down. The trees just lay down when they see me coming with my 064 :laughing: I had the 090 at one point. That was 137cc and 30lbs of muscle. Sold it on eBay.
> 
> So the wind didn't create any trees to fall for me
> 
> I ain't looking or preparing zilch for Thursdays tease. In fact I got a guy that might buy one of my vehicles.


Another reason I loved the 046 was cause it is light. The 066 and 088 got way to heavy when your 50 feet up in the air and hanging 2 or 3 feet out of a bucket. (Did that when I cut down a cottonwood that was over 75 feet tall). I will say that the job keeps you in great shape and on your toes at all times. I miss running a 20 inch round limb through the chipper and thinkin, man I could really get rid of a few emenies here!


----------



## dlcs

Subject to change many times without notice, like usual.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

How much are we talking here?


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1571611 said:


> Another reason I loved the 046 was cause it is light. The 066 and 088 got way to heavy when your 50 feet up in the air and hanging 2 or 3 feet out of a bucket. (Did that when I cut down a cottonwood that was over 75 feet tall). I will say that the job keeps you in great shape and on your toes at all times. I miss running a 20 inch round limb through the chipper and thinkin, man I could really get rid of a few emenies here!


Did you climb too? I brought the 064 up a tree for the first time this past summer. Had a huge maple and my 56cc saw with w 20" bar just wasn't doing it. Boy was that sumtin'. Don't think I want to do it again. Tree work above the ground really puts a respectful perspective on life.

Well its cold enough to finally attach the magnetic oil pan heater Thumbs Up


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1571654 said:


> Did you climb too? I brought the 064 up a tree for the first time this past summer. Had a huge maple and my 56cc saw with w 20" bar just wasn't doing it. Boy was that sumtin'. Don't think I want to do it again. Tree work above the ground really puts a respectful perspective on life.
> 
> Well its cold enough to finally attach the magnetic oil pan heater Thumbs Up


Nope, never a climber. I'm just to big for that. I flew the bucket or did it from the ground. If I needed a climber, we had a couple. I always tired to do it myself thouugh. I started on the ground as a laborer and work my way up to foreman and than to the estimator (boss). The compnay I worked for is now one of the biggest on the south side and has done work at a few guys on here house. Has also supplied firewood to many fires that Sully has had or that we have both been too!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mmmmmm. Beer and fire! Mmmmmmm!


----------



## MR. Elite

dieselss;1571569 said:


> Hey who says that lincoln goes faster than my ford huh elite???


LOL Actually, I was talking about my F350 with plow and full spreader... HAHAHA 
As for the (GATOR) its not the fastest truck..... but I seem to make good time in anything I drive. :laughing: :laughing: 
For some reason, (not sure how ) I seem to have a reputation round here to go REALLY fast!! I just dont kno how that happened!????


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So did it snow by anyone else last night? Or just me.


----------



## dieselss

We got a dusting dwn here hammy


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Here too.......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Happy MLK Day..... hahaha..... I'm also out salting..... nice outside today...... oh yeah, happy MLK Day! LOL!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Was this a surprise?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It was too me!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Solid 1" at 30 and gouger still snowing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I said there would be a salting Monday 4 times....I thought it would be more widespread. Thursday is still in play too.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Tinley is all covered white


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1571943 said:


> Tinley is all covered white


I thought you were gone until next season? Its about time you came out of retirement.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Homer Lockport orland and lemont not a whole lot. New Lenox looks to have got the brunt of it.


----------



## Snow2Go

On 80 by 355. It's horrible


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1571906 said:


> We got a dusting dwn here hammy


Valpo to. Salt residual is taking care of it


----------



## ultimate plow

No suprise salting up here!!! And snow is tracking south for thursday what a suprise.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snow2Go;1571965 said:


> On 80 by 355. It's horrible


Yea it's very localized.


----------



## metallihockey88

Comin down pretty good in mchenry right now


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1571981 said:


> Comin down pretty good in mchenry right now


Keep me posted....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1571952 said:


> i thought you were gone until next season? Its about time you came out of retirement.


.......


----------



## mikeitu7

Salting some lots. 123& cicero light dusting. 127 & harlem nice coat mostly all lots covered. 95 & roberts nothing.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

mikeitu7;1571986 said:


> Salting some lots. 123& cicero light dusting. 127 & harlem nice coat mostly all lots covered. 95 & roberts nothing.


Hey mike you off of central ave ?


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1571982 said:


> Keep me posted....


Slowed down to flurries. Ground is covered but wind is blowin it all over the place


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The sky is falling. The sky is falling.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

This is crazy. Along 30
In new lenox and Joliet there is a solid inch and then you go south to Laraway and a dusting


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Looks like I'm going back and hooking up the plows


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have ran to my hill. Send me a text when its safe to come out.


----------



## mikeitu7

Close by you need anything


----------



## SullivanSeptic

New lenox all along I80 has some good snow. Good inch to 1.5 on the ground


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Putting plows on now. Plowing all lots in New Lenox!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Route 30 and I80...


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Salting all our lots and walks in Lake and McHenry counties....


----------



## kevlars

SullivanSeptic;1572029 said:


> Route 30 and I80...


I hope that Ford can push all of that snow!!

Kevlars


----------



## road2damascus

Dusting highland park to Morton grove.


----------



## road2damascus

*but it did look like this on the Edens*

Edens expressway.


----------



## buildinon

I sent 2 of the F450 dumps last night to Michigan with trailers and skids and they are still going hard up there. Woke up at 730 here in Buffalo Grove and saw Mike's post of FB looked out my window and was like what the heck is this white stuff falling from the sky? We only are getting a dusting in Buffalo Grove, but got the salt trucks headed out already. Money either way $$$$


----------



## erkoehler

Nothing here in Bloomingdale.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ronnie is out pushing too please


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

buildinon;1572053 said:


> I sent 2 of the F450 dumps last night to Michigan with trailers and skids and they are still going hard up there. Woke up at 730 here in Buffalo Grove and saw Mike's post of FB looked out my window and was like what the heck is this white stuff falling from the sky? We only are getting a dusting in Buffalo Grove, but got the salt trucks headed out already. Money either way $$$$


I was not a happy camper this morning. Let the dog out wasn't really paying attention and go to let him back in and he was covered in snow. I woke up really quick at that point.


----------



## dieselss

Seeing Wednesday and Friday as possible events. Anybody else see that ?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Thursday for sure.


----------



## dieselss

K. I know that's what all you guys been chatting about just looked at my weather and they said Wednesday and Friday,,,nothing about Thursday tho


----------



## clncut

R&R Yard Design;1572117 said:


> Thursday for sure.


Somebody said Thursday is going south.....still 3 days out


----------



## clncut

Wednesday????


----------



## dieselss

That's what the weather app had posted


----------



## clncut

Out plowing in Cedar Lake. More than one event. Good lord


----------



## dlcs

Thursdays is heading south now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How far south?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Florida...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

SnowMatt13;1572185 said:


> Florida...


That sounds about right


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice picture Pat! Actually plowed a few lots in New Lenox this morning and salted everybody in the Oak Forest, Midlothian area. Not a bad morning!


----------



## buildinon

Anyone here use 5th wheel trailers at all? With the last couple of years as much as I have been sending equipment in and out of town I have been looking into getting one and kinda like the PJ brand. Any thoughts on them? I like the options they have such as being able to get a 8' x 8' deck on top of the goose neck where I could put the plows / pusher boxes depending what I am sending ( as I tend to send the HLA's when I send equipment out of town and they are 3200 models so they will fit up there) and the hydralic jacks on them as well. Figure with the I would be able to get 2 skids on each trailer or be able to send a skid plus salt pallets on a trailer easier. Any input on 5th wheel brands would be helpful.


----------



## Raymond S.

PJ is an excellent trailer. My uncle had a local company up the road in Elkhart, IN build his custom. He had some quirks he wanted different than what they offered. It's only 80 miles to Chicago so it may be worth a shot having someone over here build you one rather than buying off the shelf.


----------



## GMC99

Nada..What a surprise


----------



## snowish10

GMC99;1572252 said:


> Nada..What a surprise


Im not surprised that it would go a different way!


----------



## dieselss

What way did you think it was going you sicko....lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1572261 said:


> What way did you think it was going you sicko....lol


Up up and AWAY


----------



## clncut

Olddog, Thursdays snow end up a bust??? I was really hoping for it to be locked in!! Crapola!


----------



## GMC99

Skilling just said light snow possible Wednesday and nothing else... :crying:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Build call me if you want to talk trailers.


----------



## GMC99

Any of you guys know anything about workers comp insurance?? More specifically, if Im a 1099 contractor, and Im the only one working, do I have to have it?


----------



## brianbrich1

If you are a sole proprietor you can waive your coverage on yourself. You should have it on your insurance policy especially when you bid jobs some require it. If you are a corporation your insurance company will give u a form to sign in illinois to waive it on yourself but not any employess you may have. When your annual audit is do is when you may get the difference back in what you pay in..


----------



## GMC99

brianbrich1;1572362 said:


> If you are a sole proprietor you can waive your coverage on yourself. You should have it on your insurance policy especially when you bid jobs some require it. If you are a corporation your insurance company will give u a form to sign in illinois to waive it on yourself but not any employess you may have. When your annual audit is do is when you may get the difference back in what you pay in..


Thank You!! What if im being hired as a 1099 employee, and dont have a business. Is it the same as a sole proprietor?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy crap the guesser on 7 just said snow lovers he has calculating snow for the whole area coming up ?????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Still a few days out but I think that we have a decent shot to get an inch or two Thursday night or Friday morning. Also next week may bring some snow to our area.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

GMC99;1572366 said:


> Thank You!! What if im being hired as a 1099 employee, and dont have a business. Is it the same as a sole proprietor?


I think if you're 1099 and cannot prove you have W/C ins the company would be liable for you under theirs if something happen . So a lot of companies wouldnt want that risk/extra cost for someone they're subbing.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well he just said 1.7. To 2.6 starting at rush hour on Thursday into about 3-4am Friday and possible 3.5-4.6 in Indiana along the lake . 

See I knew pat and push wont let us down. 
Heck can't be any worse see I guy in a 2500 hd Chevey with a boss vee scraping a 1/4 inch off a condo lot today


----------



## clncut

DIRISHMAN;1572397 said:


> Holy crap the guesser on 7 just said snow lovers he has calculating snow for the whole area coming up ?????


In not buying it. Gonna just sit back and wait till I see actual flakes falling from the sky. Don't get me wrong, I truly enjoy olddog and pushes forecast and really appreciate them. Just tired of the let downs....as I'm sure we all are.


----------



## Deut2210a

*regarding workers comp for 1099 sub-contractors*

The insurance costs are excessive for a small contractor. I already have paid $1000 in G/L and commercial auto for plowing. The worker's comp would have added another $1000+ for nothing. By nothing I mean no coverage as I am the only employee and I am excluded. Just a waste of money so that another insurance company can demand it and keep the cycle going.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Deut2210a;1572437 said:


> The insurance costs are excessive for a small contractor. I already have paid $1000 in G/L and commercial auto for plowing. The worker's comp would have added another $1000+ for nothing. By nothing I mean no coverage as I am the only employee and I am excluded. Just a waste of money so that another insurance company can demand it and keep the cycle going.


That w/c is a joke. We are in the same ship pal.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Deut2210a;1572437 said:


> The insurance costs are excessive for a small contractor. I already have paid $1000 in G/L and commercial auto for plowing. The worker's comp would have added another $1000+ for nothing. By nothing I mean no coverage as I am the only employee and I am excluded. Just a waste of money so that another insurance company can demand it and keep the cycle going.


Couldn't agree more it is a scam esp since for the first year you get put into the "pool" which means your rates can change. I run into the same problem I am the I only employee of my company and the rest are subs. I constantly get asked for w/c even tho the state doesn't require me to have it!


----------



## GMC99

Im going to meet with a company tomorrow to talk to them about becoming a vendor, and doing renovations on foreclosures. Just trying to figure out what its going to cost me just to get in the door with them. I know the insurance is a joke, do you have to pay the workmans comp all up front? Or is it like most insurance where you can do monthly installments?


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

GMC99;1572451 said:


> Im going to meet with a company tomorrow to talk to them about becoming a vendor, and doing renovations on foreclosures. Just trying to figure out what its going to cost me just to get in the door with them. I know the insurance is a joke, do you have to pay the workmans comp all up front? Or is it like most insurance where you can do monthly installments?


We make monthly installments. Pekin Insurance Company


----------



## brianbrich1

Triton Snow Management;1572456 said:


> We make monthly installments. Pekin Insurance Company


Same here. At annual audit its decided if youve overpaid or under.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

GMC99;1572451 said:


> Im going to meet with a company tomorrow to talk to them about becoming a vendor, and doing renovations on foreclosures. Just trying to figure out what its going to cost me just to get in the door with them. I know the insurance is a joke, do you have to pay the workmans comp all up front? Or is it like most insurance where you can do monthly installments?


Usually tje local building dept will want a bond as well. But if anyone who works for me as a sub and doesn't have w/c, I have to pay at audit time. I will allow a sub to not have wc, but they get a reduced rate.


----------



## buildinon

GMC99;1572451 said:


> Im going to meet with a company tomorrow to talk to them about becoming a vendor, and doing renovations on foreclosures. Just trying to figure out what its going to cost me just to get in the door with them. I know the insurance is a joke, do you have to pay the workmans comp all up front? Or is it like most insurance where you can do monthly installments?


Be very, and I mean very cautious of this. I am a general contractor and looked into doing this before and yes there are some good companies out there to work for but there are a lot more bad ones. Make sure you do your research on them. How long have they been around, how many contractors work for them, what banks do they deal with, what is the turn around time for payment ect..ect.. I know of a lot of guys who got burned by this type of work, but a few who have done well from it. The few who have done well were the ones who were doing the lawn / plowing for the properties. Just my two cents to be careful Thumbs Up

Russ I will call you in the next few days when things slow down a little bit about the trailers.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok did I just misunderstand SKILLING saying that these supposed storms for weds, thurs.friday can leave amounts if almost 7.8 inches total for all ???? Push , Pat help


----------



## snowguys

Yea I cought the last part of that Dennis I was like wow lots of changes lol


----------



## clncut

Unfortunately his models have been off almost all season but that would be great even if its just a couple inches


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. Not gonna happen. Maybe one salt run out of whole deal


----------



## GMC99

buildinon;1572491 said:


> Be very, and I mean very cautious of this. I am a general contractor and looked into doing this before and yes there are some good companies out there to work for but there are a lot more bad ones. Make sure you do your research on them. How long have they been around, how many contractors work for them, what banks do they deal with, what is the turn around time for payment ect..ect.. I know of a lot of guys who got burned by this type of work, but a few who have done well from it. The few who have done well were the ones who were doing the lawn / plowing for the properties. Just my two cents to be careful Thumbs Up
> 
> Russ I will call you in the next few days when things slow down a little bit about the trailers.


I was doing property preservation work for awhile, and then actually got hired as a direct employee for Miken Construction out of California as their field supervisor and quality control rep. Long story short, the company was a complete train wreck, and they lost all there contracts, and I got **** canned.. The company Im meeting with tomorrow is a local based company out of Lemont (A Roti Construction), there having an open house tomorrow, and are supposedly hiring on the spot if they like you. Weekly pay outs, and they supposedly pay for all the material 95% of the time. All there work is for Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae... Im aware of the companies scamming people, I feel better that they are a local company...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Im useless today, I left out around 9am without my smartphone, surfing the internet is painfully slow on the crackberry.


I haven't checked, heard,looked at crap. I did a Quick look this AM and wasn't impressed as I was yerterday.

As far as a solo, I paid like a buck an hour. Its deduct before I'm paid.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1572500 said:


> Ok did I just misunderstand SKILLING saying that these supposed storms for weds, thurs.friday can leave amounts if almost 7.8 inches total for all ???? Push , Pat help


Yes, you misunderstood. That model he showed went until NEXT Thursday. For the Thursday system it looked like his model was in the1-2 inch range. He than had about another 1-2 Friday into Saturday with lake snows on this side. Than a system next week bought the totals up to 7 inches. It will change by tomorrow's forecast.


----------



## snowish10

The 6 pm weather he said 1-3 around here. Will see if it actually happens.


----------



## Northsnow

GMC99;1572559 said:


> I was doing property preservation work for awhile, and then actually got hired as a direct employee for Miken Construction out of California as their field supervisor and quality control rep. Long story short, the company was a complete train wreck, and they lost all there contracts, and I got **** canned.. The company Im meeting with tomorrow is a local based company out of Lemont (A Roti Construction), there having an open house tomorrow, and are supposedly hiring on the spot if they like you. Weekly pay outs, and they supposedly pay for all the material 95% of the time. All there work is for Freddie Mac and Fannie Mae... Im aware of the companies scamming people, I feel better that they are a local company...


You worked for Miken Construction? I would live to talk to you. I had a property I was giving up and they were sent in and whoever was there stole a lot of equipment and money that was in the garage! Miken will not respond to phone calls anymore about it. Never have me am answer about who was in there.


----------



## GMC99

Northsnow;1572625 said:


> You worked for Miken Construction? I would live to talk to you. I had a property I was giving up and they were sent in and whoever was there stole a lot of equipment and money that was in the garage! Miken will not respond to phone calls anymore about it. Never have me am answer about who was in there.


Yes for a short period of time! And I could tell you horror stories! That company is the most poorly managed company I have ever dealt with! From what I have heard and been told, there has been numerous cases of their vendors taking stuff out of houses. They have no screening process and will hire anyone! The majority of their vendors dont even have insurance! I made a solid effort to fix the problems in Illinois, but they were to far gone to recover, and then they lost all their work! Serves them right! I have some personal cell numbers, and the owners email address if you would like it! They are on my **** list!


----------



## clncut

Wind chill advisory.

Wind chills will also be very cold on tuesday night and early
wednesday morning...with readings near or below zero.

Low pressure will move across the ohio valley thursday into
friday. The type of precipitation will be highly dependent on how
far north or south this storm moves. Although there is uncertainty
regarding the track of this system...latest indications are that
there is the potential for wintry precipitation to occur with
accumulations.


----------



## Northsnow

GMC99;1572647 said:


> Yes for a short period of time! And I could tell you horror stories! That company is the most poorly managed company I have ever dealt with! From what I have heard and been told, there has been numerous cases of their vendors taking stuff out of houses. They have no screening process and will hire anyone! The majority of their vendors dont even have insurance! I made a solid effort to fix the problems in Illinois, but they were to far gone to recover, and then they lost all their work! Serves them right! I have some personal cell numbers, and the owners email address if you would like it! They are on my **** list!


That would be great! I was so appalled when this happened. I made a police report and nothing. I want my stuff back. Anyway you could get me the info would be amazing! My email is [email protected] Would like to talk to you sometime if possible. Thanks again!


----------



## 01PStroke

Skilling says chance of snow wed night, thurs night, but the winner could be Friday? I really hope not.. My one unavailable day to push is Fri night to sat AM


----------



## Snow2Go

Why do you idiots even watch the weather on the news? Do you not see a pattern? The pattern is they can't predict sheeeet till the night before if not sometimes the day of. Sorry rant


----------



## snowish10

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=143868

Can anyone give me some ideas of the thread I start?


----------



## metallihockey88

Nice lil nip in the air this morning. Dress warm boys. Might have to dig out the long sleeves this morning ron


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1572905 said:


> Nice lil nip in the air this morning. Dress warm boys. Might have to dig out the long sleeves this morning ron


How bad is your truck smoking in this cold?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1572812 said:


> Skilling says chance of snow wed night, thurs night, but the winner could be Friday? I really hope not.. My one unavailable day to push is Fri night to sat AM


It would be Thursday pm into Friday am


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1572918 said:


> How bad is your truck smoking in this cold?


Haha on a 20 degree day a cold start smokes out half my block. I could only imagine what it would be like today. In the van now


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1572918 said:


> How bad is your truck smoking in this cold?


oh mine will be,,,a full pack at that!!!!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll post a video later, mine is bad.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1572905 said:


> Nice lil nip in the air this morning. Dress warm boys. Might have to dig out the long sleeves this morning ron


Yeah, your right. I did put long sleeves on to go grab the paper. I did have shorts on though! I love this cold!


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1572905 said:


> Nice lil nip in the air this morning. Dress warm boys. Might have to dig out the long sleeves this morning ron


So i see you made it to work the last two days. You must be feeling better.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1572927 said:


> I'll post a video later, mine is bad.


Hope your truck is backed into your drive. Let the smoke go towards your favorite neighbor!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ha Ha..... it is buts it past the house


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hope your taking care of business Friday, I would feel some what responsible if your wife became pregnant again.


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1572931 said:


> So i see you made it to work the last two days. You must be feeling better.


Finally stopped throwin up around 4pm. Might have set a new record, puked i think 8 or 9 times in 11 hours put in 12 hours yesterday then had my first night back at the united center. Now had my first call at 6am in crystal lake so on about 3 hours of sleep so still feel like absolute crap. No time to recover, gotta pay for my fancy pants truck somehow lol


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1572927 said:


> I'll post a video later, mine is bad.


You would think with all this fancy emmisions bs that our trucks wouldnt smoke like an old 12v cummins so much for these trucks bein so environmentally friendly lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1572946 said:


> I hope your taking care of business Friday, I would feel some what responsible if your wife became pregnant again.


I haven't changed the appointment. I called yesterday and they said I can cancel right up to surgey with no charge. it sounds like a lot of guys cancel at the last minute! Ouch!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would probably cancel just after the haircut.


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1572956 said:


> Finally stopped throwin up around 4pm. Might have set a new record, puked i think 8 or 9 times in 11 hours put in 12 hours yesterday then had my first night back at the united center. Now had my first call at 6am in crystal lake so on about 3 hours of sleep so still feel like absolute crap. No time to recover, gotta pay for my fancy pants truck somehow lol


Your friend came over to help me at that apartment. He took some readings with multi meter and is going to call the manufacturer. Thanks for referring him to me. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1572968 said:


> I would probably cancel just after the haircut.


I'm pretty well groomed already, so there just gonna dive right in! LOL! I'm was gonna give you a buzz around 1015- 1020ish.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've cleared my calendar


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That was nice of you. Thanks!


----------



## erkoehler

Let the truck warm up 20the minutes, still ice cold!


----------



## WilliamOak

Tit bit nipply out here!


----------



## dieselss

Oh just a tad,,,, I get the "you need to start this skid today". I laughed. Said maybe by the end of the day


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm sitting here in my truck having coffee watching my temperature gauge go down, thank goodness I have Electric supplemental heater in here


----------



## buildinon

Pushin 2 Please;1572929 said:


> Yeah, your right. I did put long sleeves on to go grab the paper. I did have shorts on though! I love this cold!


I walked outside last night in shorts, a hoodie and house slippers  to take the garbage cans to the curb. This morning I went out there in the same thing to start my wife car for her get the garbage cans and walked my dogs around the block. You should of seen the look on my neighbors faces as they were driving past me :laughing: It did say -3 degrees on my wife's dash though so it is getting a lil' cold out there


----------



## dieselss

Must be nice. Mine did the same thing last night. Watched it drop 20degress while getting diesel last night. Man I thought I was the only one that had that prob.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yea there awsome , yes wouldn't mind one if given but still glad for my gasser


----------



## GMC99

buildinon;1573018 said:


> I walked outside last night in shorts, a hoodie and house slippers  to take the garbage cans to the curb. This morning I went out there in the same thing to start my wife car for her get the garbage cans and walked my dogs around the block. You should of seen the look on my neighbors faces as they were driving past me :laughing: It did say -3 degrees on my wife's dash though so it is getting a lil' cold out there


did you pump the toilet to? :laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^^^ all time classic!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1st start






the best part


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice Pat.



I usually don't care what John Dee says because it changes daily. I will say that I do like what I see he posted today. Time will tell!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I do love how you pulled up to let the fumes hit there window directly. They deserve it!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thats the gas meter he tried to cut with the grinder last month. He's still locked up on a 750,000 bond. As far as I know, they are upgrading the charges to attempted muder on his next court date.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

QUOTE=Pushin 2 Please;1573071]Nice Pat.

I usually don't care what John Dee says because it changes daily. I will say that I do like what I see he posted today. Time will tell![/QUOTE]

















I thought u copywrited this look

View attachment cousin_eddie-med.bmp


----------



## dieselss

Man pat I thought my tk was bad. That kinda takes the prize


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey CLARK THINK THE SHEEEETER IS FULL AND DON'T WORRY BOUT THE DOG JUST GACKING UP ON A BONE


----------



## snowguys

Note to self don't move next door to pat!


----------



## buildinon

Ok Pat 2 questions...
1) did they tr to cut your gas meter?
2) is that your birthday on your plates :laughing:


----------



## buildinon

Oh and I need to go to Victoria's Secret and get me one of them there robe's


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat you need to get that truck looked at for that much smoke


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1573064 said:


> 1st start
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the best part


Love it! Now thats what i miss most about owning a diesel, smoking out the neighbors on a chilly morning.:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1573088 said:


> Note to self don't move next door to pat!


or line up on my passenger side at a traffic light



R&R Yard Design;1573122 said:


> Pat you need to get that truck looked at for that much smoke


that won't happen



buildinon;1573114 said:


> Ok Pat 2 questions...
> 1) did they tr to cut your gas meter?
> 2) is that your birthday on your plates :laughing:


my crazy neighbor has be trying to kill his wife. He has lossened the pipes a few times in the house. She smelled gas again last month, called the gas company and they came out and did an inspection. They put a lock on the meter until she had the pipes checked out. This all happened back in Dec and I didnt know anything about it.. The cop blew it off again cause they are always calling them on each other.

Well night about 1030pm my dogs woke me, I thought I heard what I thought was a grinder. I'm like WTF. Open the side door, Yes, its a grinder!!!!!!. I walked out and looked over fence and see him between my truck and the house with sparks flying. he was cutting the lock off.

Cops come and take him to jail. A few days later, a plumber finds more loose pipes and two candles burned down in the crawl space. Now they want to up the charges.

haha on the B-day


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1573143 said:


> or line up on my passenger side at a traffic light
> 
> that won't happen
> 
> my crazy neighbor has be trying to kill his wife. He has lossened the pipes a few times in the house. She smelled gas again last month, called the gas company and they came out and did an inspection. They put a lock on the meter until she had the pipes checked out. This all happened back in Dec and I didnt know anything about it.. The cop blew it off again cause they are always calling them on each other.
> 
> Well night about 1030pm my dogs woke me, I thought I heard what I thought was a grinder. I'm like WTF. Open the side door, Yes, its a grinder!!!!!!. I walked out and looked over fence and see him between my truck and the house with sparks flying. he was cutting the lock off.
> 
> Cops come and take him to jail. A few days later, a plumber finds more loose pipes and two candles burned down in the crawl space. Now they want to up the charges.
> 
> haha on the B-day


....and I thought that I had crazy neighbors. I'd be pissed if he was running a grinder that close to my nice truck too.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Well good news my truck should be done today after 2.5 weeks getting motor work done.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So after letting my truck idle in the driveway for 30 mins this morning, here is what I see when I got in. First, my engine temp is only 86 after a full 30 mins, but I think my trans sensor may have a small glitch.


----------



## ultimate plow

SullivanSeptic;1573183 said:


> So after letting my truck idle in the driveway for 30 mins this morning, here is what I see when I got in. First, my engine temp is only 86 after a full 30 mins, but I think my trans sensor may have a small glitch.


Egt only 19?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. Both trans and EGT stayed at those temps until about an hour ago. I've been driving all morning. Once I put it in the heated shop for an hour, both started to come up


----------



## dieselss

Nice and chilly. So what you get done Russ??


----------



## brianbrich1

dieselss;1573217 said:


> Nice and chilly. So what you get done Russ??


Its a Ford. What possibly could he have to do to a Ford..


----------



## dieselss

Tires,,,,but that's driver error lol.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1573232 said:


> Its a Ford. What possibly could he have to do to a Ford..


I don't know, maybe swap the motor and trans for a duramax. Then remove the body and replace with a chevy. Oh yeah, then change the badging to the right one.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rear main seal. Oil dip stick tube o ring. Fuel lines broke. Turbo up pipe banjo fittings on turbos were bad. And dpf is clogged up they want 2300 to replace it but the tech know about the delete sitting in the bed lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Last time i asked, everyone said the 6.4's were great. "Just fix a couple issues and its perfect ". Sounds like a bit more then a couple things


----------



## MR. Elite

R&R Yard Design;1573250 said:


> Rear main seal. Oil dip stick tube o ring. Fuel lines broke. Turbo up pipe banjo fittings on turbos were bad. And dpf is clogged up they want 2300 to replace it but the tech know about the delete sitting in the bed lol


Russ, when we puttin the N2o on...? lol Glad to hear they finally got it takin care of 4 U!! 
Do U have ur baby back now??


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Going to get it now. 11000 dollar's later that ford picked it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salt run is possible tomorrow afternoon and Thursday night / Friday morning is looking decent! Pat, your thoughts?


----------



## SnowMatt13

A source that has a paid weather service just told me maybe a quick 1/2" tomorrow early afternoon. Thursday night/Friday is looking like it may be the best chance for an area-wide snow we've had this season. Here in Mchenry County, the weather service said 2" maybe 2 1/2"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll sell my story later.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I was just looking at this weekends torment. Looks to be a hit for some good snow Sunday and than rain by Monday. So the way this year is going, it will be all rain!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1573437 said:


> A source that has a paid weather service just told me maybe a quick 1/2" tomorrow early afternoon. Thursday night/Friday is looking like it may be the best chance for an area-wide snow we've had this season. Here in Mchenry County, the weather service said 2" maybe 2 1/2"


I'm a nobody but I agree with a little tomorrow, I'd say 1/4 inch is closer and than 2-4 for you Thursday night and less down here.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Don't worry, I'm with you, I'm a nobody on my good days.
Channel 7's microcast model has 5 1/2" here in northern McHenry County.
We'll see, I refuse to think it might pan out. Nonetheless, trucks will be loaded with salt and liquid tomorrow and the waiting game begins....


----------



## ultimate plow

It would be nice if we could all get out 3 days 3 events for the week. Lol not sure if thats asking too much or not


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hamco.....

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/man-two-cars-stolen-same-day-195856756.html


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1573495 said:


> It would be nice if we could all get out 3 days 3 events for the week. Lol not sure if thats asking too much or not


3 days in 1 week? That would be great. The way this year is going, I'd be happy with 3 pushes in 1 month! LOL


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Everyone just to let you know dennis dad is in the hospital under going surgery as we speak. 
If you all could say a prayer for him and his family


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1573506 said:


> Hamco.....
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/man-two-cars-stolen-same-day-195856756.html


He was gonna lock it and use another key. I will say that guy could pass for Mike! LOL..:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1573512 said:


> Everyone just to let you know dennis dad is in the hospital under going surgery as we speak.
> If you all could say a prayer for him and his family


For what? Was it planned or emergency?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1573506 said:


> Hamco.....
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/man-two-cars-stolen-same-day-195856756.html


Nice. Hence why I wanted the kill switch.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R&R Yard Design;1573512 said:


> Everyone just to let you know dennis dad is in the hospital under going surgery as we speak.
> If you all could say a prayer for him and his family


Sorry to hear about that. We will keep him in our thoughts.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1573514 said:


> He was gonna lock it and use another key. I will say that guy could pass for Mike! LOL..:laughing:


This is why we aren't friends. Just sayin.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Emergency. The vein in his neck popped over the weekend and was brought in today.


----------



## GMC99

43 and rain next tueday! Make it stop! Thanks skilling for ruining my night! :realmad:


----------



## MR. Elite

R&R Yard Design;1573404 said:


> Going to get it now. 11000 dollar's later that ford picked it


VERY NICE, Good 2 hear Russ!!! Glad U got ur baby back!
Update on the red beast..... It will b sent down south to a Powerstroke only shop in the next few weeks n b completely rebuilt!!! Im talkin...regulated return system, rebuild the heads, port n polish heads n intake, IC, new injectors, ect. ect. ect... 
I will I could have Ford or any1 for that matter flip the ticket on this...!! But, when it come back.... U dodge n chevy boys.. I ready to trow down at the track!!! :laughing: $2500 at the line, n I show y'all wat a real mans truck will do!!!! Any takers....??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1573556 said:


> VERY NICE, Good 2 hear Russ!!! Glad U got ur baby back!
> Update on the red beast..... It will b sent down south to a Powerstroke only shop in the next few weeks n b completely rebuilt!!! Im talkin...regulated return system, rebuild the heads, port n polish heads n intake, IC, new injectors, ect. ect. ect...
> I will I could have Ford or any1 for that matter flip the ticket on this...!! But, when it come back.... U dodge n chevy boys.. I ready to trow down at the track!!! :laughing: $2500 at the line, n I show y'all wat a real mans truck will do!!!! Any takers....??


Yeah my buddies 6 sec 68 SS camaro 783cid ???


----------



## GMC99

MR. Elite;1573556 said:


> VERY NICE, Good 2 hear Russ!!! Glad U got ur baby back!
> Update on the red beast..... It will b sent down south to a Powerstroke only shop in the next few weeks n b completely rebuilt!!! Im talkin...regulated return system, rebuild the heads, port n polish heads n intake, IC, new injectors, ect. ect. ect...
> I will I could have Ford or any1 for that matter flip the ticket on this...!! But, when it come back.... U dodge n chevy boys.. I ready to trow down at the track!!! :laughing: $2500 at the line, n I show y'all wat a real mans truck will do!!!! Any takers....??


Ill put an asphalt track on my sled and race you!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thanks all and yes he is still under going surgery for a carotid artery in his neck that has blowin out


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh wait it has 3 system Nos so low 5 sec


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1573549 said:


> 43 and rain next tueday! Make it stop! Thanks skilling for ruining my night! :realmad:


Yup. Than another cold snap in the middle of the week.


DIRISHMAN;1573573 said:


> Thanks all and yes he is still under going surgery for a carotid artery in his neck that has blowin out


Good luck. Keep s posted buddy.


Hambrick & Co.;1573523 said:


> This is why we aren't friends. Just sayin.


:laughing: You know you love me!


----------



## dheavychevy38

Anyone have any ideas about the sunday storm ? Got plans with the wife to go to the ski jump.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ski jump????


----------



## WilliamOak

Norge in FRG, if it warms up I'll be there too prob.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Yep norge Can anyone say shot ski.


----------



## captshawn

MR. Elite;1573556 said:


> VERY NICE, Good 2 hear Russ!!! Glad U got ur baby back!
> Update on the red beast..... It will b sent down south to a Powerstroke only shop in the next few weeks n b completely rebuilt!!! Im talkin...regulated return system, rebuild the heads, port n polish heads n intake, IC, new injectors, ect. ect. ect...
> I will I could have Ford or any1 for that matter flip the ticket on this...!! But, when it come back.... U dodge n chevy boys.. I ready to trow down at the track!!! :laughing: $2500 at the line, n I show y'all wat a real mans truck will do!!!! Any takers....??


I will take that bet at the line with a Chevy 2500.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dheavychevy38;1573697 said:


> Yep norge Can anyone say shot ski.



















sounds like a flying time......

Well let me put it this way, I wont be in no hurry to put the plow in the next couple of days


----------



## dheavychevy38

Problem is im runnin a salt truck this year and some how on half an inch i been hetten 12 + hours. Some times its more annoying than no snow.


----------



## erkoehler

Took delivery of another 22 tons of salt.....hopefully we get back to work soon!


----------



## dheavychevy38

Ive already been warned bout tommarow morning. You sell alot of boats at the show?? Tony was wrecked by the time we left lol


----------



## snowguys

Sorry to hear about your dad Dennis hope he has a Quick Recovery


----------



## erkoehler

dheavychevy38;1573728 said:


> Ive already been warned bout tommarow morning. You sell alot of boats at the show?? Tony was wrecked by the time we left lol


Yes, we had a great show. It was a taxing weekend, I was exhausted on Monday.


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1573559 said:


> Yeah my buddies 6 sec 68 SS camaro 783cid ???


LOL yeaaa.... Mayb I shoulda been a lil more specific...?! 
Any1 with a Cheby (durahacks) or dodge (cum-on-mes).... I will race them for at $1500 a pop!! So.... any takers???? 
I will deff take a shot at that maro whenI get the mustang finished!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

dheavychevy38;1573722 said:


> Problem is im runnin a salt truck this year and some how on half an inch i been hetten 12 + hours. Some times its more annoying than no snow.


12 hours for a salt run sure seems way behind the power curve..


----------



## dheavychevy38

Ya we have alot of zero tolerance lots and they call out 1 truck for multiple routes when its less than an inch. They are pretty spread out also.


----------



## WilliamOak

dheavychevy38;1573789 said:


> Ya we have alot of zero tolerance lots and they call out 1 truck for multiple routes when its less than an inch. They are pretty spread out also.


You still working for the same company?


----------



## MR. Elite

captshawn;1573713 said:


> I will take that bet at the line with a Chevy 2500.


YEA....??? Alright then.. Heads up, full 1/4, stright up grudge my man.......payup
Ill tell Ya wat, It should b getting sent down within a few weeks n itll b gone for a wek or 2, then Im goin to drive it back, by the time I get back itll b broken in!! So you'll kno when it gets back n we can go almost anywhere n throw down   
Hey at least Ill make some type of money this winter!! :laughing:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You want me to trailer it down for you


----------



## Snow2Go

Why are you even talking about a snow storm that's 4 days away. You know it's a joke


----------



## MR. Elite

R&R Yard Design;1573841 said:


> You want me to trailer it down for you


Sure!!... At least then we got a trailer on the way home also!!! 
U never kno Wat might happen!?? LOL


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1572918 said:


> How bad is your truck smoking in this cold?


I know this wasn't originally directed at me but I was bored earlier before running some errands.

High Idle Warm Up.





Temps after a few minutes of high idle right before I left.


----------



## ultimate plow

Salt run would be nice this afternoon.


----------



## ultimate plow

Looks like everybody south of here is susposed to get an inch or so. I think me and anybody else thats north will be lucky to get a dusting


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

ultimate plow;1573950 said:


> Salt run would be nice this afternoon.


Today may suprise us


----------



## captshawn

MR. Elite;1573836 said:


> YEA....??? Alright then.. Heads up, full 1/4, stright up grudge my man.......payup
> Ill tell Ya wat, It should b getting sent down within a few weeks n itll b gone for a wek or 2, then Im goin to drive it back, by the time I get back itll b broken in!! So you'll kno when it gets back n we can go almost anywhere n throw down
> Hey at least Ill make some type of money this winter!! :laughing:


You said 2500.00 at the line then you said 1500.00..I won't do it for anything less then 2500.00..You better have allot of ect. ect ect. on that truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

seen quite a few state salt trucks on I 80 nobody's dropping


----------



## nevrnf

MR. Elite;1573556 said:


> VERY NICE, Good 2 hear Russ!!! Glad U got ur baby back!
> Update on the red beast..... It will b sent down south to a Powerstroke only shop in the next few weeks n b completely rebuilt!!! Im talkin...regulated return system, rebuild the heads, port n polish heads n intake, IC, new injectors, ect. ect. ect...
> I will I could have Ford or any1 for that matter flip the ticket on this...!! But, when it come back.... U dodge n chevy boys.. I ready to trow down at the track!!! :laughing: $2500 at the line, n I show y'all wat a real mans truck will do!!!! Any takers....??


I'm game. I could use some quick cash for some more upgrades on the Excursion. Take your pick of the Ex or the Mustang to race.


----------



## birchwood

Radar has a tight band moving across southwest will county.


----------



## snowguys

1olddogtwo;1573990 said:


> seen quite a few state salt trucks on I 80 nobody's dropping


Same thing on 90


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Typical IDOT driven around wastin tax payer Dollars
DOIN NUTTIN


----------



## Holland

Snowing over here on the west side of the state again! Thumbs Up


----------



## ultimate plow

We got a dusting so far and still snowing in algonquin.


----------



## erkoehler

Light snow started at 14 & rt 53. Very fine flakes.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Couple flakes falling in lemont


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Couple of little flakes falling in Tinley Park


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy poop. John Dee's maps have changed since yesterday... Shocker.


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1574070 said:


> Holy poop. John Dee's maps have changed since yesterday... Shocker.


I just saw that, he completely flip flopped... Bummer, doesn't look like much of anything for us over the next couple days...


----------



## buildinon

What is this white stuff on my sidewalks and driveway? Did someone spill flour every where? What is going on out there, who's playing jokes? And in all seriousness as I am typing this Buffalo Grove salt truck goes down my street. We are getting a steady dusting here right now at 53/ 83 but my slat trucks went out an hour ago for the zt's  gotta make what you can while you can.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well can't say anything about the forecast whom ever is giving it !! Prime example the other day Monday to be exact the all called for nothing. Then low and behold I happen to look out my window at 530 am and everything us white then the squalls hit for about 3hr in and off dumpling 1/4 to 1.0 on the ground. So there is no real forecast at all to believe !!! Except Pats


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1574094 said:


> Well can't say anything about the forecast whom ever is giving it !! Prime example the other day Monday to be exact the all called for nothing. Then low and behold I happen to look out my window at 530 am and everything us white then the squalls hit for about 3hr in and off dumpling 1/4 to 1.0 on the ground. So there is no real forecast at all to believe !!! Except Pats


Wish he would give us one!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

I salted all Mundelein business' today

they weren't even my accounts....... I just wanted to drive my truck, just to see if I remember what it was like to work

.


----------



## MR. Elite

captshawn;1573979 said:


> You said 2500.00 at the line then you said 1500.00..I won't do it for anything less then 2500.00..You better have allot of ect. ect ect. on that truck.


I was tryin 2 cut breaks to make it easier on people to jump on it... I got noooo prob. when its back 2 throw down $5k! But like I said, when Its done, we can do the negotiations at that point, right now she barely starts...LOL


----------



## MR. Elite

nevrnf;1573996 said:


> I'm game. I could use some quick cash for some more upgrades on the Excursion. Take your pick of the Ex or the Mustang to race.


Mayb we should have a PS GTG at the track in spring...?? LOL Hopefully my stang will b up and running by June 1st.. But he!! yea Ive never been know 2 back down!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How fast do you think you're Mustangs going to be


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I could have 5 cars are they will beat you in a heartbeat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where's the snow moe?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What snow. Is it going to snow today


----------



## campkd6

Flurries out here


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Not sticking in Lockport.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1574175 said:


> Not sticking in Lockport.


I'm by your shop now there's barely even a flurry


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im in lockport on big bridge. Not really anything besides a flurry or two


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1574179 said:


> Im in lockport on big bridge. Not really anything besides a flurry or two


Are you gonna take me to lunch?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the piers my post got deleted last night or forgot to hit submit.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1574177 said:


> I'm by your shop now there's barely even a flurry


I waved when you passed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1574183 said:


> I waved when you passed.


man I can't believe I didn't see my twin


----------



## elitelawnteam1

just a dusting in cary


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1574181 said:


> Are you gonna take me to lunch?


No. To busy to stop for lunch. Just got a call. Headed to orland for a collapsed septic tank


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1574199 said:


> No. To busy to stop for lunch. Just got a call. Headed to orland for a collapsed septic tank


Have fun with that.


----------



## campkd6

Sounds _hitty lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes it is. Gotta replace the tank. So much fun to dig up sewage in this cold. Usually we can watch the dirt and sewage freeze as it comes out of the bucket.


----------



## campkd6

Ben there hauled that. Or water main breaks suck too.


----------



## buildinon

So I sent Dennis a pic to post when he gets a chance (as I am not sure how to not the brightest crayon in the box lol) I went to Menards in Long Grove earlier off of 53 and Lake Cook Rd b my house and got a pic of the "store employees" salting the parking lot AND I CRAP YOU NOT with a fork lift pulling a yard spreader and a pallet of salt on the front of it :laughing: they were dumping salt into the spreader as it was dropping it to keep it full as the fork lift was driving around the parking lot and main entrances!!! I was laughing my booty off...and yes there is a skid steer sitting there with a pusher on it for a contractor that I will not name, so I hope they have a seasonal contract b/c if they don't then they are never going to make any money if Menrards is pretreating the lot for them as the snow will never stick.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

buildinon;1574286 said:


> So I sent Dennis a pic to post when he gets a chance (as I am not sure how to not the brightest crayon in the box lol) I went to Menards in Long Grove earlier off of 53 and Lake Cook Rd b my house and got a pic of the "store employees" salting the parking lot AND I CRAP YOU NOT with a fork lift pulling a yard spreader and a pallet of salt on the front of it :laughing: they were dumping salt into the spreader as it was dropping it to keep it full as the fork lift was driving around the parking lot and main entrances!!! I was laughing my booty off...and yes there is a skid steer sitting there with a pusher on it for a contractor that I will not name, so I hope they have a seasonal contract b/c if they don't then they are never going to make any money if Menrards is pretreating the lot for them as the snow will never stick.


mind posting that pic?


----------



## Lunarlandscape

J. H. Ent.



buildinon;1574286 said:


> So I sent Dennis a pic to post when he gets a chance (as I am not sure how to not the brightest crayon in the box lol) I went to Menards in Long Grove earlier off of 53 and Lake Cook Rd b my house and got a pic of the "store employees" salting the parking lot AND I CRAP YOU NOT with a fork lift pulling a yard spreader and a pallet of salt on the front of it :laughing: they were dumping salt into the spreader as it was dropping it to keep it full as the fork lift was driving around the parking lot and main entrances!!! I was laughing my booty off...and yes there is a skid steer sitting there with a pusher on it for a contractor that I will not name, so I hope they have a seasonal contract b/c if they don't then they are never going to make any money if Menrards is pretreating the lot for them as the snow will never stick.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1574286 said:


> So I sent Dennis a pic to post when he gets a chance (as I am not sure how to not the brightest crayon in the box lol) I went to Menards in Long Grove earlier off of 53 and Lake Cook Rd b my house and got a pic of the "store employees" salting the parking lot AND I CRAP YOU NOT with a fork lift pulling a yard spreader and a pallet of salt on the front of it :laughing: they were dumping salt into the spreader as it was dropping it to keep it full as the fork lift was driving around the parking lot and main entrances!!! I was laughing my booty off...and yes there is a skid steer sitting there with a pusher on it for a contractor that I will not name, so I hope they have a seasonal contract b/c if they don't then they are never going to make any money if Menrards is pretreating the lot for them as the snow will never stick.


I guess you never heard about them:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=108018

I'm going to KC next week, I may put my in storage tomorrow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'd bring it down there with you. The way this year is going here, you'll be down there and get a huge snowstorm.


----------



## MR. Elite

R&R Yard Design;1574158 said:


> How fast do you think you're Mustangs going to be


LOL Im not sayin BLUE goin to b the fastest thing in the land.... I jus know wat Im building will b the fastest Ive ever built yet... ( I do kno there arent many, If any TRUCKS, around here that will beat BLUE).. Now I do kno Dennis knows some fast MF'ing cars so I know I will not throw doun on a 6 sec runner..... LOL I may as well jus hand the money over to watch there pass.. HAHA 
Now as for the BEAST, I do know that she will b running times that not very many other diesels in the land have hit. 
But all in all, I wasnt making my statement yesterday to challenge everything, It was more directed toward Chevy, and Dodge boys tha always say the Fords cant hang.... :laughing:
Yet, I have been racing since the age of 15, also Im always willing to run wat I brung.... I gotta pretty decent track record also. 
Hell arent we all jus tryin 2 have a lil fun this winter.... Plus its ALWAYS more fun when U get some dead presidents in the end..... :laughing: But then again...any racer knows ANYTHING can happen......:crying:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

breaking news I repeat breaking news




snow flurry starting to accumulate. Approximately 1 percent of my driveway is covered


----------



## dlcs

I salted 3/4 of my accounts this morning, I guess its better than nothing.


Pat,


Whats the future hold for northern Illinois this weekend?


----------



## dlcs

Suppose to get really windy tonight. Maybe the snow will blow back on the parking lots and we can salt them again?


----------



## condo plow

Snowing really good at midway. Lots are turning white......


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing at all


----------



## Raymond S.

Looks like Chicago should be getting it right now. How's this system snow working out? Calling for 2" tonight in SW Michigan/N Indiana.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well considering I post my thoughts last night seem to have been deleted, I will repeat again in a more mild manner. I didn't think plows will be need yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

LES has a fighting chance for some.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What's going on up there guys? Nothing down here but I know my Funeral Homes have wakes up there. Is it sticking? Dusting over?


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1574358 said:


> breaking news I repeat breaking news
> 
> snow flurry starting to accumulate. Approximately 1 percent of my driveway is covered


:laughing: LMAO!!!! Pat, U are 2 dam funny!!!! I cant tell if ur upset about the snow this year... Or jus making fun about the fact we have none....!? Either way, its funny as *****!!!! :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The piles of frozen dog crap still out numbers the flakes
This puppy needs to learn the dog run is for craping


----------



## MR. Elite

I personally have givin up on any thing substantial this season, until I see at least a full 1"-1.5" on the ground..... I really miss plowin, but the lack of snow has deff. givin me some xtra time 2 invest in other endeavors. 
On another note... I deff. do feel for those that biz and life revolve around snow and events this time of year!!!!! I couldnt imagine sitting idle for this long and this many let downs, and all its doing is causing more harm to us, the environment and the economy!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1574428 said:


> What's going on up there guys? Nothing down here but I know my Funeral Homes have wakes up there. Is it sticking? Dusting over?


I don't think the guest of honor cares


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1574440 said:


> The piles of frozen dog crap still out numbers the flakes
> This puppy needs to learn the dog run is for craping


LOL its sooo true its sad!!! .....Mayb thats what we should have done last week when we had the chance and were able to WEAR SHORTS for a couple days....? eh maybe later...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1574443 said:


> I don't think the guest of honor cares


Haha, no they don't.

I know the people that pay me do. I was gonna text you but my battery went dead. Phone is upstairs charging.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

A chain of events that is complicated involving the "polar vortex" and "sudden stratospheric warming" could alter what has been thus far a mild, dry winter weather pattern. The long range forecasts seemed to have picked up on this and the outlook for the Midwest is favoring colder than average temperatures and more than average precipitation. The 8 to 14 day forecast should bring hope for snow lovers. (WGN Weather)


----------



## dlcs

Triton Snow Management;1574470 said:


> A chain of events that is complicated involving the "polar vortex" and "sudden stratospheric warming" could alter what has been thus far a mild, dry winter weather pattern. The long range forecasts seemed to have picked up on this and the outlook for the Midwest is favoring colder than average temperatures and more than average precipitation. The 8 to 14 day forecast should bring hope for snow lovers. (WGN Weather)


I really would like that but its getting harder and harder to.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1574461 said:


> Haha, no they don't.
> 
> I know the people that pay me do. I was gonna text you but my battery went dead. Phone is upstairs charging.













Triton Snow Management;1574470 said:


> A chain of events that is complicated involving the "polar vortex" and "sudden stratospheric warming" could alter what has been thus far a mild, dry winter weather pattern. The long range forecasts seemed to have picked up on this and the outlook for the Midwest is favoring colder than average temperatures and more than average precipitation. The 8 to 14 day forecast should bring hope for snow lovers. (WGN Weather)


i would believe it



1olddogtwo;1574440 said:


> The piles of frozen dog crap still out numbers the flakes
> This puppy needs to learn the dog run is for craping











just caught her too...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I wouldn't be surprised to see a flizzard warning


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1574495 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised to see a flizzard warning


flizzard=fizzle? lol


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1574485 said:


> View attachment 122294
> 
> 
> View attachment 122295
> 
> 
> just caught her too...


Teach her to crap in your crazy neighbor's yard...lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

She is getting big.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1574519 said:


> flizzard=fizzle? lol


LOL any dry air in kill the deal









The driveway rig will be standing by.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

She starts training tonight


----------



## clncut

2-4 forecasted for us now. Don't know if I should believe the hype. The way this season has gone....I'm skeptical


----------



## erkoehler

We got a salt run in this morning. It has continued to lightly snow all day, but not accumulating any.


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1574544 said:


> LOL any dry air in kill the deal
> 
> View attachment 122302
> 
> 
> The driveway rig will be standing by.


 Holy Crap you own a Chrysler product?? Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

MR. Elite;1574355 said:


> LOL Im not sayin BLUE goin to b the fastest thing in the land.... I jus know wat Im building will b the fastest Ive ever built yet... ( I do kno there arent many, If any TRUCKS, around here that will beat BLUE).. Now I do kno Dennis knows some fast MF'ing cars so I know I will not throw doun on a 6 sec runner..... LOL I may as well jus hand the money over to watch there pass.. HAHA
> Now as for the BEAST, I do know that she will b running times that not very many other diesels in the land have hit.
> But all in all, I wasnt making my statement yesterday to challenge everything, It was more directed toward Chevy, and Dodge boys tha always say the Fords cant hang.... :laughing:
> Yet, I have been racing since the age of 15, also Im always willing to run wat I brung.... I gotta pretty decent track record also.
> Hell arent we all jus tryin 2 have a lil fun this winter.... Plus its ALWAYS more fun when U get some dead presidents in the end..... :laughing: But then again...any racer knows ANYTHING can happen......:crying:


So where are we racing I-90 west -109 in a 55 ???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1574440 said:


> The piles of frozen dog crap still out numbers the flakes
> This puppy needs to learn the dog run is for craping


Pat just let em freeze and flip em over the bad neighbors fence???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dlcs;1574483 said:


> I really would like that but its getting harder and harder to.


Hurry up hit the like button


----------



## 2_Djinn

clncut;1574568 said:


> 2-4 forecasted for us now. Don't know if I should believe the hype. The way this season has gone....I'm skeptical


Yeah , I saw 1-3 on the NWS forecast. Its funny how accuweather and NWS are always polar opposites and both wrong at the same time.


----------



## dlcs

clncut;1574568 said:


> 2-4 forecasted for us now. Don't know if I should believe the hype. The way this season has gone....I'm skeptical


When is this, Thurs. night? If so, they got less than a inch for us in northwest Illinois, hope they are wrong.


----------



## GMC99

Sounds like its going to be friday morning and not so much Thursday now, lets hope the traffic doesn't beat it up and turn it into a salting event


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1574592 said:


> Holy Crap you own a Chrysler product?? Thumbs UpThumbs Up


it was amomet of weakness in 2001, it was her x-mas present..... its been a good jeep overall.









off to doggy boot camp.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1574631 said:


> Sounds like its going to be friday morning and not so much Thursday now, lets hope the traffic doesn't beat it up and turn it into a salting event


the timing has slowed down over the last couple of days....not sold just yet.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Just had some steaks on the grill. Perfect night for it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1574658 said:


> Just had some steaks on the grill. Perfect night for it.


Save some for pats pooches


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1574658 said:


> Just had some steaks on the grill. Perfect night for it.


Every night is great for grilling. My grill stays out and is used year round. With these northwest winds, I think I smelled your cooking. Smelled great. Any leftovers? I can be right there!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

We are salting walks and lots in McHenry,Lake, Kane and DuPage. Temps are going to stay very cold. Not taking any chances on a slip and fall....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

We leave ours out as well. Just enough leftovers for steak and eggs tomorrow morning.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Triton Snow Management;1574682 said:


> We are salting walks and lots in McHenry ,Lake, Kane and Dupage temps are going to stay very cold. Not taking any chances on a slip and fall....


How for south are you guys in dupage? Anything near Woodridge?


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Hambrick & Co.;1574685 said:


> How for south are you guys in dupage? Anything near Woodridge?


Bloomingdale


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ah okie doke.


----------



## clncut

2-4 was for porter county Indiana. I'm not sold on it. Looks to sweep through here fast and end up over on your end. Any o u guys shed some light on this?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1574683 said:


> We leave ours out as well. Just enough leftovers for steak and eggs tomorrow morning.


Ok hammy on your way to work stop on by. With the steak breakfast. Bein you go by my place anyway . Ill have a fresh pot of DD waiting ????


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I haven't worked at that plant in a couple years only there every once and a while. But you can swing by Lockport and meet me over there.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1574701 said:


> 2-4 was for porter county Indiana. I'm not sold on it. Looks to sweep through here fast and end up over on your end. Any o u guys shed some light on this?


As the winds swift, yes very possible. 2 or 3 is very doable.


Hambrick & Co.;1574730 said:


> I haven't worked at that plant in a couple years only there every once and a while. But you can swing by Lockport and meet me over there.


Lockport? I think I saw your truck there before!:laughing:


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1574760 said:


> As the winds swift, yes very possible. 2 or 3 is very doable.
> 
> Lockport? I think I saw your truck there before!:laughing:


2 to 3 for our side of the lake or nwi?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1574760 said:


> As the winds swift, yes very possible. 2 or 3 is very doable.
> 
> Lockport? I think I saw your truck there before!:laughing:


We're twins....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1574760 said:


> As the winds swift, yes very possible. 2 or 3 is very doable.
> 
> Lockport? I think I saw your truck there before!:laughing:


I pretty sure you did. Stalker.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1574764 said:


> We're twins....


And apparently friends on plow site now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BFF's to the end.... I hope u saved 3 T-bones for us


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ya you know come think of it you two do like twins. 
Arnold schwartzanager and Danny Davito


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ha. Nice......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1574762 said:


> 2 to 3 for our side of the lake or nwi?


NWI.


1olddogtwo;1574764 said:


> We're twins....


You got the looks and I got the height!


Hambrick & Co.;1574767 said:


> I pretty sure you did. Stalker.


Nope, just a fan!


Hambrick & Co.;1574769 said:


> And apparently friends on plow site now.


Besties!


1olddogtwo;1574783 said:


> BFF's to the end.... I hope u saved 3 T-bones for us


3? What about our dogs?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1574789 said:


> Ya you know come think of it you two do like twins.
> Arnold schwartzanager and Danny Davito


Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ruff crowd....

北大西洋葱头部门槛。 。


----------



## buildinon

opps forgot the steak so I thought I would share that


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Like us on facebook if you want to be a fan!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

精选集后者和她你也有在意就业再就业指导


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Lake effect snow warning up for south bend indiana till 7am...and by the way its coming down will definatly be pushing in the morning....keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ron did u ever wire up those lights.


----------



## snorider075

Pavement getting covered out by I 88 and orchard heading out soon


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1574813 said:


> Ron did u ever wire up those lights.


I told you I sold them. I'm pretty sure I did. With the lack of snow and momma knowing I bought them, I had no choice. Sold them to Russ. I broke even. Upset Pat a little. He wanted them too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snorider075;1574815 said:


> Pavement getting covered out by I 88 and orchard heading out soon


You must be under a good "band" coming through with the cold front. Lucky!


----------



## 2_Djinn

M&S Snowplowing;1574812 said:


> Lake effect snow warning up for south bend indiana till 7am...and by the way its coming down will definatly be pushing in the morning....keeping fingers crossed.


Come on lake effect


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Ground is covered and snowing pretty good in des plaines


----------



## dlcs

If its accumulating you better hurry up and plow it before the high winds do it for you. Starting to get windy here.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1574817 said:


> I told you I sold them. I'm pretty sure I did. With the lack of snow and momma knowing I bought them, I had no choice. Sold them to Russ. I broke even. Upset Pat a little. He wanted them too.


Oh no I don't think you mentioned it. Russ did you get them installed?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1574830 said:


> Oh no I don't think you mentioned it. Russ did you get them installed?


Sorry. I thought I did. I had no clue momma knew about that bill I gave you. She did though. Ask me for it. When I said I spent it, she wasn't to happy. I knew Russ wanted them so, there gone!


----------



## erkoehler

Couple good bands just came through Island Lake, Mchenry & Zion....possibly a second salt run.

Going put at 3am to check.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Winds starting to crank up in South Bend.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hit something on my other phone and its in chinse now!!!

I so hate life!!!!! Now I have to find a chinse person to figure out to get it back to english


----------



## 1olddogtwo

A nice wave just came thru here...didn't amount to much.


----------



## ultimate plow

Its looks like a blizzard in algonquin and crystal lake right now. Everythings covered. Theres enough to almost scrape.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There looks to be a pretty decent sized band moving almost straight south from Lake county through Cook. Looks like maybe a good burst with it.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Snowing/blowing pretty decent in New Lenox. went to take the dog out was like holy ****
Pavement covered


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1574817 said:


> I told you I sold them. I'm pretty sure I did. With the lack of snow and momma knowing I bought them, I had no choice. Sold them to Russ. I broke even. Upset Pat a little. He wanted them too.


259.00 was a good price, just found out afterwards.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Unreal. Nothing here by Sully and me. Maybe a few flurries.


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1574810 said:


> 精选集后者和她你也有在意就业再就业指导


According to google translate:

Featured set of the latter, and she was also concerned about the employment and re-employment guidance


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Lawn 'N' Order;1574886 said:


> Snowing/blowing pretty decent in New Lenox. went to take the dog out was like holy ****
> Pavement covered


Is there another New Lenox that.i dont know about. I got nothing here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah we didn't get any the other day and a 1/2 mile down the road got 1 inch plus. I heard oak forest area is getting snow right now too. Ground covered there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

different zip code.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

in 5 mins time


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

It just stopped. Pavement has light dusting on it. If I could load a pic from my phone I would. But I just got of the phone with one of my guys in Lockport he has nothing and another in Joliet a slight dusting as well


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Weird weather!


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

1olddogtwo;1574916 said:


> in 5 mins time


That's exactly what it was 5-10 min and what I got


----------



## 1olddogtwo

got half to 3/4 on deck


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1574937 said:


> got half to 3/4 on deck


You going to call out the driveway rig for that? Got to be close to your trigger.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1574942 said:


> You going to call out the driveway rig for that? Got to be close to your trigger.


May have past the trigger, the jeep has a hard time pushing the 9-6 after a 1/4 in. I failed, I should plowed with the storm!!!!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

White out conditions here. About an inch on the ground in 25 min


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the LES is looking very promising for some


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Alright. This is stupid. There is snow then there isn't.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1574958 said:


> the LES is looking very promising for some


Haven't looked. Anything look good north of the city


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1574958 said:


> the LES is looking very promising for some
> 
> Do you think it will swing into Dupage county?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

that would be pretty far...NWI,south city, city and north


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone got eyes on Oak Lawn/ Burbank and Midway?


----------



## mikeitu7

Got close to an inch in palos heights


----------



## brianbrich1

After closer inspection only about a half an inch here.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ryan PM sent as well as Phone call check cell 

Burbank and Oaklawn coated for salt no plow per my mom


----------



## buildinon

Downtown lees than 1/2 inch from what my guys are telling me at the moment...but they are dropping salt on the zt's and around the city sub's as well...at 9 pm' ish in Buffalo Grove it was a white out for about 20 mins then tapered off. Looks like nothing more than a second salt run if you can stay ahead of the winds that are blowing it off the pavement out there tonight. Get out there while you can b/c if you don't the winds will more than likely take care of it for you tonight


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

We have around 1" in downtown Barrington.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dusting in lansing. How is tinley mokena


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Everything in Tinley dusted / coated


----------



## 01PStroke

R&R Yard Design;1575025 said:


> Dusting in lansing. How is tinley mokena


Very light dusting in Orland hills


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1574605 said:


> So where are we racing I-90 west -109 in a 55 ???


Actually I was thinking more of a residential area.... Less chance for the PO-PO... LOL 
Considering if som1 else gets pinched...They may not b able 2 get out of it as easily dropping names ya kno.... :laughing: :laughing:
Its deff nice having friends in diff. areas....


----------



## clncut

Lake effect snow advisory.....NWI


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What part of nwi


----------



## MR. Elite

REALLY???! At least we got 2 SEE a lil snow.... But I really have no words for the weather this year. 
Elgin area...... First it was falling from about wish, till 815ish, then nothing, then 845ish it starts falling hard! At that point I started having a lil faith again.. Then of course.. 10 It STOPPED!! by 1130 roads were CLEAN!! Just like BUILD said.. The wind took care of it ALL! 
I ready to put everything away? I kno I kno, its only end of Jan, but this is a joke on us at this point! Salt runs are great and all.... But I want 2 do something??
Does any1 kno if we really do have a solid chance of a GOOD 1.5"--2" this season anymore!??


----------



## road2damascus

Dusting highland park.


----------



## erkoehler

Time to check some lots.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup.......!


----------



## erkoehler

Lots of IDOT trucks out and sitting.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Waiting for the lake snows to turn on. If they turn on? There is a good lake "plume" on I65. Needs to swift still more to the west. It may!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Little cold out


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Feels good!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ur nuts

Were is the snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I am going east on 159th. Nothing at all till I hit 80th Ave. Everything covered now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just saw guys plowing on the southeast corner of 159th and Harlem? There's not that much.


----------



## Northsnow

Everything salted. Properties in palatine and MtProspect requires scrape before salt. MtProspect drift to 1.5 on apartment complex. Property manager requested scrape!! I'll take it. Almost forgot how to use a plow.


----------



## snowguys

Looks like a nice band of some lake snow heading this way


----------



## Northsnow

Hanover park not even able to salt. Our salt yard in des planes didn't have enough to salt. Time for bed.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Anyone near 151st a d Harlem area


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I was....?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Looks like anything east of lagrange needs salt


----------



## snowguys

Now there saying we could get 1-2 of lake effect and little more south east of cook 

Think we are gonna get it Ron/pat?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I hope when Pat wakes up, he will give his thoughts.

That lake plume is starting to move west now. If it holds together, yes, I can see Cook County getting a good burst. Not to far inland though. My guess would be I57 and east. Again, my guess!


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Pushin sounds like you could be the next weather guesser at 2, 5, 7, 9 or 32 hell all they do guess


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Telemundo has been recruiting him for some time now


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Lol... He would have to wear a carpet and sombrero while giving the forecast


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1575104 said:


> Now there saying we could get 1-2 of lake effect and little more south east of cook
> 
> Think we are gonna get it Ron/pat?


Its looking good on radar, I wouldnt be surprised


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dfdsuperduty;1575121 said:


> Lol... He would have to wear a carpet and sombrero while giving the forecast


I guess the problem is he's to tall for the green screen and we would turn our flat screen 90 degrees to fit him in.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mmmmm. Dunkin donuts coffee. Mmmmmm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1575133 said:


> Mmmmm. Dunkin donuts coffee. Mmmmmm.


you in the neighborhood


----------



## snowguys

dfdsuperduty;1575118 said:


> Pushin sounds like you could be the next weather guesser at 2, 5, 7, 9 or 32 hell all they do guess


I know 9 says 1-3 for tomw and 7 says maybe a 1/2 inch and fox that guy is just a joke idk how he has a job


----------



## SullivanSeptic

159 and harlem


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, that lake plume looks very impressive!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1575136 said:


> I know 9 says 1-3 for tomw and 7 says maybe a 1/2 inch and fox that guy is just a joke idk how he has a job


I'm not sold just yet myself, at least for the southside. It might because I've been watching this for a week as it slipped away from the original track. About 4 days ago it had .48 of moisture with it and a southern track to a northern dry track with .08 to 1.2.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1575139 said:


> 159 and harlem


warm comfy sofa here


----------



## campkd6

Might be as accurate as the paid guesser's . Looked east and saw red sky so plower's take warning.


----------



## SnowMatt13

All the trucks will be loaded with salt, liquid and fuel later, ready for the next let down.
Snowed like heck last night around 7 up here. Got about 1/2 inch but so light and dry it all blew away.
Sunday looks to be a fun mess...maybe a high salt use day??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sunday does look ugly.....those who get snow tomorrow will get more snow Sunday...those who get the shaft will also get the shaft Sunday


----------



## dieselss

Well looks like nwi is Gunna finally get some !!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1575170 said:


> Well looks like nwi is Gunna finally get some !!


Here it comes....332 days, I hope ur ready


----------



## dieselss

Lol. Got a nice early wake up call to ck the accounts,,,looked out. Went ya ok,,,,back to bed


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

How is tomorrow morning looking?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Not sure about tomorrow but looks like you're going to hit 1000 posts today Hambrick.Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

I was Gunna say dark and chilly


----------



## erkoehler

Cold days like these make me want to leave my truck idle all day. I hate having to warm up the truck to go anywhere.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1575211 said:


> Cold days like these make me want to leave my truck idle all day. I hate having to warm up the truck to go anywhere.


my neighbors hate too


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SnowMatt13;1575198 said:


> Not sure about tomorrow but looks like you're going to hit 1000 posts today Hambrick.Thumbs Up


I'm pretty excited about it myself.......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

erkoehler;1575211 said:


> Cold days like these make me want to leave my truck idle all day. I hate having to warm up the truck to go anywhere.


I hear ya. I hate waiting to warm the truck up first. Although with the remote start its not to bad now. But it am always going somewhere for my day job that most of the time the truck stays running anyways.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1575228 said:


> I'm pretty excited about it myself.......


1 more.....


----------



## GMC99

Sounds like the biggest moisture producer is on tuesday, and of course it will be 50 degrees!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

here ya go


----------



## dlcs

Whats up with John Dee? His forcast is the exact opposite of what NOAA is calling for on Friday morning and Sunday. NOAA says 1-2" Friday and 2-4" for Sunday, John Dee says nothing for us. WTH


----------



## dieselss

Well that was a bust for nwi. Pretty much done now. Luckily I didn't even bother to put the plow on


----------



## 1olddogtwo

his saturday one looks about right, remenber his maps end at 7am. the bulk of the snowfall is after 7am friday morning.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That lake plume seems to be getting weaker and weaker. It is not coming as far inland either. Oh joy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looks good on radar. lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I dont even plans to hook up the plow today. My next forseeable hook is tuesday in the rain to drop at work for the season.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What a joke. Bring on the warm air. Time to pour concrete.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1575265 said:


> What a joke. Bring on the warm air. Time to pour concrete.


good luck tomorrow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I wish she was doing it!


----------



## dieselss

Would be nice eye candy but I don't think ill join you Ron


----------



## 1olddogtwo

More breaking lies i mean news

ilz006-013-014-022-241800-
lake il-dupage-cook-will-
including the cities of...waukegan...wheaton...chicago...joliet
921 am cst thu jan 24 2013

...lake effect snow showers to bring accumulations to parts of
the chicagoland area through mid afternoon..

A lake effect snow band will shift west into parts of cook and
even far eastern will counties in northeast illinois. For
southeast cook county...this will bring a period of moderate to
heavy snow along with accumulations of 1 to 3 inches. While the
lake effect snow band will gradually weaken into the
afternoon...snow showers will drift to the northwest up the
illinois shore...likely affecting downtown chicago between 11 am
and 1 pm...and the north shore suburbs early this afternoon.
Amounts from downtown northward are favored to be around 1 to 2
inches. With the snow showers being somewhat transient...amounts
can vary considerably however.

Conditions will become less favorable for lake effect snow during
the late afternoon and evening hours. While showers may continue
across lake and northern cook counties...snowfall intensity will
drop off considerably.

With cold air in place across the region...snow will likely have
no trouble accumulating...even on pavement surfaces. Some slippery
road conditions can thus be expected as the lake effect snow moves
across the area today.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

They need to update again and say its all but about done.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1575273 said:


> Would be nice eye candy but I don't think ill join you Ron


Well you could just dress like her to ease Rons tensions


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1575273 said:


> Would be nice eye candy but I don't think ill join you Ron


I can't blame you one bit!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

This plume of the lake is such a tease! C'moooon already...


----------



## dieselss

It won't last,,,,ours lasted about 1/2 hr. Only and eighth of an inch. All excited for nothing


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So then nothing for the rest of the day? Its breaking up? Thats it? Finished? Done? :realmad:

On a side note. This is post 1000.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Ya a complete joke in Dyer just a little over a dusting


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1575348 said:


> So then nothing for the rest of the day? Its breaking up? Thats it? Finished? Done? :realmad:
> 
> On a side note. This is post 1000.











oh well life goes on.....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1575376 said:


> View attachment 122350
> 
> 
> oh well life goes on.....


I'd like to thank all my writers, without them I wouldnt be here. I'd like to thank Jesus, thank you Jesus. Most of all I'd like to thank the lack of snow for providing me the oppertunity to post 1000 random pointless things...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1575399 said:


> I'd like to thank all my writers, without them I wouldnt be here. I'd like to thank Jesus, thank you Jesus. Most of all I'd like to thank the lack of snow for providing me the oppertunity to post 1000 random pointless things...


that was a great acceptance speech!!!!!

and its forming:

http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/Loop/uppermissvly_loop.gif


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1575417 said:


> and its forming:
> 
> http://radar.weather.gov/Conus/Loop/uppermissvly_loop.gif


Yep she is forming and now in 12hrs will get to see her fall apart over Illinois. Sorry to be a downer.


----------



## dlcs

The latest posted by Terry Swails on his face book page.........





SNOW GODS HAVE FORSAKEN US...throw in the towel!
I'm in a cranky mood this morning having seen much of the morning runs. Despite an active and energetic pattern and many positive signs this past week, things just don't seem to be coming together for snow. So, if you are a fan of the white stuff, be forewarned this will be a tough post to read.
First and foremost, the little system that is to come through tonight looks even weaker than it did yesterday. Instead of an inch or so as was indicated yesterday today's data looks more like a dusting...we didn't loose much there!
Sunday's system is where I'm really bummed. The GFS shows over half an inch of precip. in a major over-running event but thermal parameters aloft have warmed even more than yesterday. This means an inversion is likely to set up that favors freezing rain more than snow and perhaps a transition to plain old rain later in the day. This is just crazy considering the depth of the cold air we are currently in. 850 temps go from -18C to +6 by Sunday evening. Major warm air advection! Anyway, instead of a good 6" snow, we may see a bit of snow at the onset, go to mixed precip. and then on to rain. Very sloppy and very un-snowy. (This could be a significant icing event (at least for a few hours) considering the shallow dense layer of retreating arctic air at the surface. Something to watch!
The next big chunk of energy spins up a storm Tuesday that goes right over Iowa. That was expected and that drags even warmer air into the region. That means showery weather Monday and Tuesday and perhaps enough instability for a t/storm with highs 45-50. Give me a break!
I had hoped there may be a wave develop after this along a passing cold front sometime later next week. Of course by now we are cold again but the storminess has passed. Blah, blah,blah, so it always goes.
I did want you to take a look at the graphic. It had more than 1" total precip. on the region the next 5 days. Had the cold air been in place we would have been in line for a foot of snow. Now it looks like we will be lucky to get an inch or two. Welcome to the Quad Cities...the black hole of snow!


----------



## buildinon

LMAO!!! It is flurring in m back yard and nothing in my front yard...kinda cool to see  But all salt trucks are out downtown again $$$ better than nothing, even put the blades back on them over night just in case...for nothing much it seems


----------



## buildinon

We do have sidewalk crews out at the zt's as well though which is a bonus  in the loop and what not.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1575420 said:


> The latest posted by Terry Swails on his face book page.........
> 
> SNOW GODS HAVE FORSAKEN US...throw in the towel!
> I'm in a cranky mood this morning having seen much of the morning runs. Despite an active and energetic pattern and many positive signs this past week, things just don't seem to be coming together for snow. So, if you are a fan of the white stuff, be forewarned this will be a tough post to read.
> First and foremost, the little system that is to come through tonight looks even weaker than it did yesterday. Instead of an inch or so as was indicated yesterday today's data looks more like a dusting...we didn't loose much there!
> Sunday's system is where I'm really bummed. The GFS shows over half an inch of precip. in a major over-running event but thermal parameters aloft have warmed even more than yesterday. This means an inversion is likely to set up that favors freezing rain more than snow and perhaps a transition to plain old rain later in the day. This is just crazy considering the depth of the cold air we are currently in. 850 temps go from -18C to +6 by Sunday evening. Major warm air advection! Anyway, instead of a good 6" snow, we may see a bit of snow at the onset, go to mixed precip. and then on to rain. Very sloppy and very un-snowy. (This could be a significant icing event (at least for a few hours) considering the shallow dense layer of retreating arctic air at the surface. Something to watch!
> The next big chunk of energy spins up a storm Tuesday that goes right over Iowa. That was expected and that drags even warmer air into the region. That means showery weather Monday and Tuesday and perhaps enough instability for a t/storm with highs 45-50. Give me a break!
> I had hoped there may be a wave develop after this along a passing cold front sometime later next week. Of course by now we are cold again but the storminess has passed. Blah, blah,blah, so it always goes.
> I did want you to take a look at the graphic. It had more than 1" total precip. on the region the next 5 days. Had the cold air been in place we would have been in line for a foot of snow. Now it looks like we will be lucky to get an inch or two. Welcome to the Quad Cities...the black hole of snow!


I am taking offense to the statement.... Chicago is the BLACK HOLE


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Yea hasn't the quad cities already had measurable snow?


----------



## buildinon

1olddogtwo;1575440 said:


> I am taking offense to the statement.... Chicago is the BLACK HOLE[/QUOTE
> :laughing: prsport away from that one


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

buildinon;1575430 said:


> LMAO!!! It is flurring in m back yard and nothing in my front yard...kinda cool to see  But all salt trucks are out downtown again $$$ better than nothing, even put the blades back on them over night just in case...for nothing much it seems


Nice. At least someone is doing something


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Any thoughts on tonight and fridays storm.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Let it snow let it snow. I mean get warm i want to use the boat


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Well that statement is just all over the place. You want air to snow but at the same time want to go boating? What kinda boat do you have?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I will repeat, I wouldnt hook up your plows....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I dont think i even know where my plow is.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This has been dieing the NWS has a map with 2-3 inches...its wrong. 

This is a, what's it called again.... A BUST

I'm praying to be wrong


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lunarlandscape;1575552 said:


> Any thoughts on tonight and fridays storm.


Storm? Far from it.


1olddogtwo;1575606 said:


> This has been dieing the NWS has a map with 2-3 inches...its wrong.
> 
> This is a, what's it called again.... A BUST
> maybe a dusting? That would be on the high end.
> I'm praying to be wrong


You wont be.


----------



## brianbrich1

I am using my plows as truck stops.


----------



## brianbrich1

And trucks without spreaders are concrete, asphalt and garage decoration


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm on the way home, anyone see the local guessers?


----------



## dlcs

Plow has been hooked up since the day before yesterday. Truck is loaded with salt, although there is enough salt on the lots now to cover this dusting, if we get it.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1575615 said:


> I'm on the way home, anyone see the local guessers?


The local guessers here are already disapointed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1575619 said:


> The local guessers here are already disapointed.


Do get chicago stations or iowa, or ?


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1575615 said:


> I'm on the way home, anyone see the local guessers?


Skilling is still saying around 2 inches.


----------



## GMC99

Time will tell


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1575620 said:


> Do get chicago stations or iowa, or ?


The only Chicago station I get is WGN but normally I watch the Quad City stations, WQAD, KWQC, etc.

The best one is WQAD's meteorologists Terry Swails, who is Tom Skillings buddy.


----------



## dlcs

I feel like an adicted gambler that has been on a bad streak for TWO YEARS. I'm so sick of all the let downs.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Rollin deep this afternoon. Dropped 3 bags of salt. Only because there was some spotty snow in the lot. I'm pretty sure that isn't gonna cover the fuel used to check everything throughout the day. $$$$$


----------



## dlcs

When I picked my boy up from school today, the school district was out pre salting the lots in preperation for tomorrow's snow. They were not using plain salt, they had the expensive, pretty blue stuff. I sure hope it does snow otherwise they just wasted a bunch of money.


----------



## 01PStroke

GMC99;1575621 said:


> Skilling is still saying around 2 inches.


If I just heard him correctly he's saying .4-.5 for most of us through Saturday


----------



## GMC99

Looks like it won't be in here until 6-7 am, looks like it will just end up being a salting event, going to have to salt before the stores open, that will ruin any chances for a push.... Onto hoping Sunday produces something


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We live in the mid west maxi pad


----------



## GMC99

01PStroke;1575647 said:


> If I just heard him correctly he's saying .4-.5 for most of us through Saturday


I saw him at noon, and once again he changed..


----------



## 01PStroke

GMC99;1575651 said:


> I saw him at noon, and once again he changed..


Heh. Either I hear wrong the first time or he flopped again. 1-2


----------



## GMC99

01PStroke;1575675 said:


> Heh. Either I hear wrong the first time or he flopped again. 1-2


took the words right out of my mouth... Its all going to get eaten up by traffic and salt before there's even a chance to push it... At least our accounts anyways..


----------



## 2_Djinn

Man , its starting to look like winter here, 4" on Monday , and another 2-5 last night. Looks like another 3-5 by Saturday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

time will tell, im still standing my ground 2 salting, done


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

So Skilling is saying 10-12 hours of light snow starting at 6am. Give or take. Really? After he said that he put his models in motion and they showed snow, maybe a good band of it, in the whole area at about 630m. He put it in motion till 830am. Still most, except along the Mississippi River, of us were under snow. By 10am it was all gone. Where is he seeing 10-12 hours? I think he needs another vacation.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salt run if we're lucky. I guess I have to get "fixed" tomorrow. :crying:


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1575695 said:


> So Skilling is saying 10-12 hours of light snow starting at 6am. Give or take. Really? After he said that he put his models in motion and they showed snow, maybe a good band of it, in the whole area at about 630m. He put it in motion till 830am. Still most, except along the Mississippi River, of us were under snow. By 10am it was all gone. Where is he seeing 10-12 hours? I think he needs another vacation.


He said something about the models being underdone.. looks like the cheese heads are going to get another healthy dumping of snow on Sunday! Once again we miss out..


----------



## kevlars

Snip! Snip! 

I had it done 6 years ago. It was nothing. Seriously. I think it depends on the doctor. I wouldn't wanna be his first job!!

Kevlars

Good luck


----------



## dlcs

kevlars;1575707 said:


> Snip! Snip!
> 
> I wouldn't wanna be his first job!!


No, and I wouldn't want to be done on a Friday either.....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo




----------



## dlcs

Local wx guesser just said a whopping .3" of a inch for my area. Rain on Sunday, screw this.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

kevlars;1575707 said:


> Snip! Snip!
> 
> I had it done 6 years ago. It was nothing. Seriously. I think it depends on the doctor. I wouldn't wanna be his first job!!
> 
> Kevlars
> 
> Good luck


9am appointment. First!


dlcs;1575713 said:


> No, and I wouldn't want to be done on a Friday either.....lol


They do them Friday so you can rest Saturday and Sunday. They want you to do very little so the swelling is limited. Oh joy!


1olddogtwo;1575727 said:


>


I did hear very cold coming the middle or end of next week. You just showed us. Thanks, very cool!


dlcs;1575747 said:


> Local wx guesser just said a whopping .3" of a inch for my area. Rain on Sunday, screw this.


I think your local guesser is right on. Maybe a salt run tomorrow and than nothing for a while. Well, except rain.


----------



## snowguys

Well i just got hit on the hway going about 20 the lady took out my spreader this should be a fun night


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowguys;1575779 said:


> Well i just got hit on the hway going about 20 the lady took out my spreader this should be a fun night


Hoe your OK? Spreader can be replaced. Hate to say, now you know it is going to snow. Again, hope your OK.


----------



## erkoehler

If you are up my way I'll help cover accounts if needed.


----------



## 01PStroke

snowguys;1575779 said:


> Well i just got hit on the hway going about 20 the lady took out my spreader this should be a fun night


Hope you're alright!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Snow what type a spreader was it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://southtownstar.suntimes.com/n...-collect-dust-their-owners-long-for-loot.html


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snowguy. I cover all the way north to midway if u need help.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1575779 said:


> Well i just got hit on the hway going about 20 the lady took out my spreader this should be a fun night


was she blonde?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

We cover cook dupage and will if you need something.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1575801 said:


> http://southtownstar.suntimes.com/n...-collect-dust-their-owners-long-for-loot.html


So true! tells it just liek it is for us plow guys.


----------



## snowguys

Thanks guys I should be ok back alittle sore I have a snowex 6000 she bent the frame and took out the shoot and bent the spinner shaft . I heated and pulled the shaft back and I think it will work. The salt falls on my bumber and onto the spinner if not i have more then one truck. It's does mean alot how fast how many guys offer to help thanks again


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Has anybody else looked at the radar? Looks to be growing.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Hope we get that magic 1-2 inches.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice cant wait :bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hope to be proven wrong!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1575862 said:


> Hope we get that magic 1-2 inches.....


If anyone here has the best chance it would be you


----------



## clncut

Did any of you guys get nailed from the lake effect. We ended up with about 6 inches. It was crazy for a bit here this morning. Little odd looking out the window and seeing white, it's been a long time! Hopefully we all can benefit from this clipper coming through!


----------



## ultimate plow

2-4 o come on noaa stop it


----------



## 2_Djinn

clncut;1575874 said:


> Did any of you guys get nailed from the lake effect. We ended up with about 6 inches. It was crazy for a bit here this morning. Little odd looking out the window and seeing white, it's been a long time! Hopefully we all can benefit from this clipper coming through!


New Carlise and Laporte got a solid 5". Further to the East got a little less.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Would be nice to put the blade down and see some real snow come off it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Not going to see a inch and a half.


----------



## erkoehler

Still looking at a 6-7am start?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

From the looks of it maybe later


----------



## erkoehler

PS. Snowmobile freestyle on xgames now!


----------



## dlcs

Well I don't know about you guys in the east but for northwestern Illinois, it looks like the party is over. Latestest update from NOAA in Moline. 



.UPDATE...
CONCERN THIS EVE FOCUSED ON LACK OF MOISTURE TO HAVE SIGNIFICANT
IMPACTS ON POPS/QPF. THE CONCERN IS A LARGE DRY WEDGE AROUND 850
MB SEEN ON 00Z DVN RAOB. THE 00Z NAM SOUNDING INITIALIZED THIS
DRY WEDGE WELL... AND IT/S SOLUTION HAS REVERTED BACK TO A BONE
DRY FCST IT WAS SHOWING DAYS PRIOR WITH BASICALLY NO QPF OVER CWA
NEXT 12 HRS. THE NAM FCST SOUNDINGS FOR MANY PARTS OF CWA DONT
LOOK VERY PROMISING THROUGH 12Z-15Z FRI... AS MODEL TOP DOWN
SATURATES TO AROUND 800 MB OR SO BUT HANGS ONTO A DRY POCKET NEAR
850 MB WITH T/TD SPREADS ROUGHLY 5-10 DEGS IN/NEAR THAT LAYER. THE
EXCEPTIONS ARE SOUTHERN CWA WHERE IT SATURATES UP TO 850 MB BUT
DRY ALOFT... WITH THE OTHER EXCEPTION FAR NORTHEAST CWA WHERE T/TD
SPREADS AT 850 MB AROUND 3 DEGS. GIVEN THE VERY GOOD INITIALIZATION
OF NAM... AND MOST MODELS GENERALLY VERIFYING OVERDONE WITH QPF IN
WARM ADVECTION WING UPSTREAM THIS EVENING ...ALSO FACT THAT LOW
LEVEL FLOW TURNS WESTERLY TOWARD MORNING TYPICALLY NOT A FAVORABLE
TRAJECTORY FOR MOISTURE... AND AREA SPLIT BETWEEN MAIN FORCING
SIGNALS WITH ONE PASSING THROUGH GREAT LAKES AND OTHER TO OUR
SOUTH ACROSS THE LOWER MISSISSIPPI VLY ALL SUPPORTIVE THAT DRY NAM
MODEL LIKELY ONTO SOMETHING AND REASONABLE. PLAN TO UPDATE FCST
TO LOWER POPS AND ELIMINATE OR SIGNFICANTLY LOWER ACCUMS DEPENDING
ON LOCATION.


----------



## road2damascus

Weather underground says 100% chance of snow between 12 and 5pm tomorrow for my territory. 100% chance? Who has the cajones to predict 100% on Chicagoland weather?


----------



## erkoehler

road2damascus;1575999 said:


> Weather underground says 100% chance of snow between 12 and 5pm tomorrow for my territory. 100% chance? Who has the cajones to predict 100% on Chicagoland weather?


Somebody who is obviously comfortable in their position to be wrong.

Must be nice to know even if you repeatedly suck at your job your still going to get paid!


----------



## GMC99

NWS is now saying anything east of dixon 1-2 tonight and 1-2 tomorrow, starting after midnight... Not getting my hopes up


----------



## 01PStroke

Aaaaaaand now skilling says no more than a dusting, if that. 


WTF


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Skilling. "This system is weekening" He is already talking about Sunday..........oy


----------



## dlcs

Triton Snow Management;1576015 said:


> Skilling. "This system is weekening" He is already talking about Sunday..........oy


Yeah, Sunday's freezing rain event, you know what that will turn into?


----------



## erkoehler

He's in cover your ass mode!


----------



## ultimate plow

No snow go to bed and wake up in spring. 3 or 4th time we were "susposed" to 100 percent chance get 2-3" of snow


----------



## birchwood

01PStroke;1576011 said:


> Aaaaaaand now skilling says no more than a dusting, if that.
> 
> WTF


Took the thoughts right out of my head!

Wunderground still has 2-3 inches 100% for Will county????


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

erkoehler;1576017 said:


> He's in cover your ass mode!


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

That's it Eric


----------



## dlcs

The nws s already talking up Sunday's storm on Facebook. Unreal


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Off to bed waking up at 9


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Goodnight !!!


----------



## WilliamOak

Bust city USA. Someone bring me to aspen they were getting dumped on during the superpipe qualifiers


----------



## road2damascus

I used to get excited to wake up at 2 or 3am to check for snow. Now i just set alarm for my other jobs. No fun. No fun at all.


----------



## badgerfan

******

Yeah we are getting screwed up here in Milwaukee also, was hoping for a quick push in the morning with the crews. I'm reading your guys thread because my girl lives down there in Shaumburg and I'm down there allot.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea were getting nothing for Christmas. Lol


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

So I don't get it? I'm sitting in my salt truck with 12 tons ready to rock. What should I do?


----------



## elitelawnteam1

2-3 inches tomorrow morning? ********. i wouldn't even call this a system. but we'll see.


----------



## WilliamOak

Vaughn Schultz;1576104 said:


> So I don't get it? I'm sitting in my salt truck with 12 tons ready to rock. What should I do?


Go join the 3 idot trucks heaped with salt and parked sitting on 290 I passed 20min ago.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

WilliamOak;1576110 said:


> Go join the 3 idot trucks heaped with salt and parked sitting on 290 I passed 20min ago.


Just pull up next to them, Hey guys lol


----------



## WilliamOak

Tell them to go home this highway is all mine!


----------



## elitelawnteam1

WilliamOak;1576114 said:


> Tell them to go home this highway is all mine!


Wait! are we taking over idot? I call rt 14! lol


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Toss a box of nails into each load of salt, could you imagine driving down 294 at 6 am with part salt part nails lol


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Vaughn Schultz;1576118 said:


> Toss a box of nails into each load of salt, could you imagine driving down 294 at 6 am with part salt part nails lol


Hope you got a tow company on the side...payup


----------



## snowguys

Is it snowing out west looks like a good band if its falling


----------



## elitelawnteam1

*Forget the snow! We've been duped again!*

From the National Weather Service::realmad:

A FAST MOVING WEATHER SYSTEM WILL CONTINUE TO MOVE ACROSS THE UPPER MIDWEST TO THE WESTERN GREAT LAKES DURING THE REST OF THE OVERNIGHT AND THIS MORNING.

IT NOW APPEARS THAT WHILE THERE IS STILL A CHANCE OF LIGHT SNOW DURING THE PREDAWN AND MORNING HOURS OF TODAY THAT HEAVIER ACCUMULATIONS WILL OCCUR NORTH OF THE AREA. IT DOES INDEED SNOW LOCALLY AN ACCUMULATION IS EXPECTED TO BE AN INCH OR LESS.


----------



## snowguys

And with all the salt down already that means nothing again


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Yet another bust i tlooks like.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Did it snow anywhere?


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Vaughn Schultz;1576126 said:


> Did it snow anywhere?


It's not that it didn't snow, the system is on it's way, but it won't be 2" which is my trigger. salt runs only. They originally predicted that it would be 2"-3", but that was quickly pulled and replaced with the statement I posted above.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Any snow started yet? When is this monster gonna hit us


----------



## ultimate plow

The blue has been hovering over us forever and i havent seen a flake


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Nothing in NL


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well im glad i got all geared up and ready for this! And when i say geared up, I basically mean that I put fuel in my personal truck. Whew!


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

ultimate plow;1576132 said:


> The blue has been hovering over us forever and i havent seen a flake


same here, that's why i think its a bust


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It's snowing out. Just not accumulating on the ground at all.


----------



## snowguys

just stared snowing on the north side of chicago


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It finally started. To bad the back edge of it is here already too.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Starting to stick east side of Joliet. Good enough for a salt run.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Sticking in Cary, currently have just a dusting on the ground, but we'll see how long this keeps going...


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

IDOT is plowing I355. Not sure why but they are.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Full salt run!


----------



## snowguys

Hambrick & Co.;1576152 said:


> IDOT is plowing I355. Not sure why but they are.


Training lol


----------



## brianbrich1

Steady snow here finaly. starting to show signs of sticking to areas that had been treated yesterday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, looks like a busy night on PS... Sorry guys.


----------



## Snow2Go

Another joke system lol


----------



## erkoehler

Sticking nicely here, we may actually use these plow things.....maybe!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No plows just salt


----------



## 01PStroke

Pavement covered in Orland hills


----------



## mikeitu7

Just saw alsip scrapping the schools, giras they want To ser how it feels To use the plows again.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I have 2 trucks out plowing now. Looks I may put 2 more out!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There's only a half inch.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Its ron. He has to pay for that snip snip some how


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Two hrs,18 mins to snippy time


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes sir. That is getting postponed now. Never gonna be there by 9am.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hate traffic. Come on people, its a half inch. No need to go only 15mph


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowBalls will be flying today when she's hears that


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I filing suit against subway and the weather forecasters for knowingly consistently using be faulty measuring device. 

I am almost sure the use the subway footlong to forecast snow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Them and ur wife. Bahahahahahaha.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tow trucks and body shops are the winners today!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

And me. I love all my accounts. 1/2 inch plus, they want to be plowed!


----------



## erkoehler

I'll be sending out trucks around 7:30.....little closer to 1" and we're plowing.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Always a good morning when some dude threaten to arrest you for driving down "his road" with my lights on. Some tool bag not in a police car flashes me his badge and tells me he's gonna arrest me and impound my truck. At this point I'm a whole lot of confused so I say ok what ever and drive off. Call the cops tell them there is a guy impersonating a police office, flashed a badge and referenced him having a gun. Have them his plate number and description. Hopefully for his sake he is a cop cause the last time I checked impersonating a police officer is a class x felony. Either way hell have fun explaining that to the police.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1576224 said:


> Always a good morning when some dude threaten to arrest you for driving down "his road" with my lights on. Some tool bag not in a police car flashes me his badge and tells me he's gonna arrest me and impound my truck. At this point I'm a whole lot of confused so I say ok what ever and drive off. Call the cops tell them there is a guy impersonating a police office, flashed a badge and referenced him having a gun. Have them his plate number and description. Hopefully for his sake he is a cop cause the last time I checked impersonating a police officer is a class x felony. Either way hell have fun explaining that to the police.


they could have been Mat Mtato's girlfriend's dad


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Possibly......


----------



## mikeitu7

Tgif again same as last year get some snow on Fridays and people don't know how to drive.


----------



## buildinon

I will take everything we have gooten this week $$$$ 2x salting plus today salt in all places and plowing in half of them  Not much of a day for the books but with the way this season is going I will take anyhting that is a plus in the books


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1576189 said:


> There's only a half inch.


Hey, it was enought to get you out plowing. Or should I say pushin!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salted everything. Just to go out tonight and do it agian


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

R&R Yard Design;1576384 said:


> Salted everything. Just to go out tonight and do it agian


Same here. But money is money.


----------



## 01PStroke

I was able to scrape my driveway! Wooohoooo


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1576378 said:


> Hey, it was enought to get you out plowing. Or should I say pushin!


All snipped up????


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

01PStroke;1576401 said:


> I was able to scrape my driveway! Wooohoooo


Wanna do mine?


----------



## campkd6

Should have practiced using plow controller was strange using it almost forgot how. Had to look at the buttons a couple of times. LOL


----------



## 01PStroke

Hambrick & Co.;1576403 said:


> Wanna do mine?


I suppose so! No liabilities for damages..... Today, I popped my plowing cherry. Well, at least got the tip in. LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1576402 said:


> All snipped up????


Pushed back until Wednesday. I actually have another Funeral Home to plow!


----------



## dlcs

so, I big of a icing event do you guys think we will have on Sunday? Any chance this could end up beign snow yet? I think the last major ice storm that we had here was in 2007 or 2008?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

01PStroke;1576407 said:


> I suppose so! No liabilities for damages..... Today, I popped my plowing cherry. Well, at least got the tip in. LOL


Well, good to know.......


----------



## Rainer

Everybody happy now?

It's amazing to me how many accounts want their lots pushed after they hear O'hare officially got 1", so they assume what's in their lot must be the same amount. Every place I dropped my blade today was 3/4" or less. Works for me. Someone needs to pay off the NWS @ O'hare to start calling it an inch every time it snows.


----------



## 01PStroke

Hambrick & Co.;1576423 said:


> Well, good to know.......


Now that I re-read that, I meant to say I don't want to be responsible for damages. I think it could be taken as I don't run insurance, which I do (and REALLY) hate paying for right now!!!


----------



## ultimate plow

Seems like half the guys out were scraping. We were just dumping salt and all lots were wet by 9am.


----------



## birchwood

plowed 3/4 of the accounts and salted the rest, it been a decent week. we plowed 1/2 of them on monday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1576378 said:


> Hey, it was enought to get you out plowing. Or should I say pushin!











Yeah Ron Busted me pushing with the sectional



R&R Yard Design;1576384 said:


> Salted everything. Just to go out tonight and do it again


Smart man



Hambrick & Co.;1576400 said:


> Same here. But money is money.


Another smart man



01PStroke;1576407 said:


> I suppose so! No liabilities for damages..... Today, I popped my plowing cherry. Well, at least got the tip in. LOL











New plow is wider then my driveway, should of had you do mine. She'll be pissed I scraped up the dead grass



ultimate plow;1576487 said:


> Seems like half the guys out were scraping. We were just dumping salt and all lots were wet by 9am.











These guys did it by hand!!!!!









this jerk off parked in front on my "pile", you would think he knew better.....









I wouldn't call this a inch of snow. Overall i got about 4 hours pushing or driving around checkin other lots


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I was suprised I drove by 4 or 5 commercial properties where I saw someone shoveling the parking lot by hand...... Are times that tough? 

Pat - the Panduit's look nice.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1576502 said:


> I was suprised I drove by 4 or 5 commercial properties where I saw someone shoveling the parking lot by hand...... Are times that tough?
> 
> Pat - the Panduit's look nice.


Found out those lots are demanding.....Salting wasn't good enough for them!!!!!

A best, a good salting would have taken care of the southside. Yeah some guys plowed and salted. Overall it goes in my book as a Bust, hell NWS was still posting 2-3 in map at 6am. I truely think we got lucky to get what we got.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1576422 said:


> so, I big of a icing event do you guys think we will have on Sunday? Any chance this could end up beign snow yet? I think the last major ice storm that we had here was in 2007 or 2008?


I would be more concerned about Ice then snow



Rainer;1576441 said:


> Everybody happy now?
> 
> It's amazing to me how many accounts want their lots pushed after they hear O'hare officially got 1", so they assume what's in their lot must be the same amount. Every place I dropped my blade today was 3/4" or less. Works for me. Someone needs to pay off the NWS @ O'hare to start calling it an inch every time it snows.


NO, never happy....The 1.1 was a lie, they divide the subway footlong by 12 and used that to measure. 0.9 at best.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All in all, it was a good storm. I blew a hydro line on the Boss Vee but other than that, it was a great day!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So when are we going to go drinking to celebrate our riches earned today?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1576529 said:


> So when are we going to go drinking to celebrate our riches earned today?


ToNIGHT!!!!!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Lets do it. The boss lady is in London until next Saturday Christ me and the dog.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tonight? Why you guys waiting? I already cracked 1....... ok, it's been more than 1!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Thanks for the invite.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im gonna be headed home soon to crack a few as well


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Stop by.




Sunday is looking like a mess around here. Could be a ice rink by Sunday afternoon....


Which means, by the time it gets here it will be all rain.


----------



## erkoehler

I think we are going to have to go back out and salt again overnight. It isn't drying up, and a lot of the parking areas had cars when we went this AM.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1576583 said:


> I think we are going to have to go back out and salt again overnight. It isn't drying up, and a lot of the parking areas had cars when we went this AM.


My alarm is already set. Just because I'm gonna have a few and won't remember to set it!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Radar is lighting up. Maybe a quick dusting this afternoon/evening? It is possible!


----------



## GMC99

I've heard from more than one source that there is a chance we could be on the cold side Monday and Tuesday and that there is a little hope the rain would be snow.... Don't think we could get that lucky...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1576598 said:


> I've heard from more than one source that there is a chance we could be on the cold side Monday and Tuesday and that there is a little hope the rain would be snow.... Don't think we could get that lucky...


can only wish


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1576598 said:


> I've heard from more than one source that there is a chance we could be on the cold side Monday and Tuesday and that there is a little hope the rain would be snow.... Don't think we could get that lucky...


Like Pat said, we can only wish. I think his graph has a good handle on it.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

A good 1+ in McHenry and Lake county.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Loaded with 6.5 tons and ready for the next event.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Nice looking truck.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes it is. Interested in another? I have a F700 with low miles and little if any rust. Strong a$$ truck!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

How much?????


----------



## dieselss

2 bits...... Lol


----------



## erkoehler

I hate traffic.....people are still driving like idiots.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Hambrick & Co.;1576671 said:


> Nice looking truck.


Thank You Mike


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1576685 said:


> How much?????


1988 with low miles. Diesel. Great rubber too. Runs great. Passes safety inspection with no problems. I'm open to offers!


----------



## erkoehler

pushin 2 please;1576726 said:


> 1988 with low miles. Diesel. Great rubber too. Runs great. Passes safety inspection with no problems. I'm open to offers!


$3,500......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1576727 said:


> $3,500......


Come and get it. I have the title in my hand.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1576727 said:


> $3,500......


3499.99 and a coffee, favored if you like.


----------



## WilliamOak

335 days without a 1" snowfall broken today at ORD, only one month shy of a year lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sully lost the bet....I plowed 4 hours without tearing up my plow today !!!!!!!


then again I didn't really use it.....


----------



## road2damascus

1.1" Chicago- O'Hare

1.0" Plainfield

1.0" Naperville

0.8" Chicago-Midway


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1576736 said:


> 335 days without a 1" snowfall broken today at ORD, only one month shy of a year lol


I never thought the record would have broken today, I knew the 2-3 inch talk was trash by the NWS and so forth. I knew two-two and a half days ago, there is no way I had better info then them. It really piss's me off when they hold their line on a forecast that does stand a chance. If LES was in play, I could understand,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hope I'm wrong here and Im reading this wrong but we could see a 1/4 to 1/3 of ice


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I hate ice. Pain to work in.


----------



## GMC99

Better stock up on salt, its going to get nasty around here... I have relatives who live down by Peoria and there prepping for the worst getting generators ready etc.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its better then nothing?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was just reading NWS, they don't really have a handle on it in the AFD just yet.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Hambrick & Co.;1576771 said:


> I hate ice. Pain to work in.


It's a pain but highly profitable.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1576781 said:


> I was just reading NWS, they don't really have a handle on it in the AFD just yet.


I saw that. They said they might not until Sunday morning.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Triton Snow Management;1576783 said:


> It's a pain but highly profitable.


I agree just hate driving in it and or having the guys drive in it. It's not that they can't everyone else worries me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

To be Clear, the heavy Ice numbers I pull from data so i could be very wrong.....i hope so cause that much ICE would be bad.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anybody to the north and west of me getting any snow now? Radar looks to have a decent band coming at me? Didn't know if it was just aloft or actually making it down to the ground?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I saw on N IL weather that S of DeKalb has some flurries.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Their FACEBOOK site.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Damn teenagers and their FACEBOOK......it might virga


----------



## SnowMatt13

Problem is that it will be during the day so every butt head and his brother will be out trying to drive in it.
Very important to get some treatment down early and then often.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Agreed. Get ahead of it. But then again they are never right so its a gamble


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Butt head. Well put!Thumbs Up


----------



## Bird21

1" really this morning traffic was stupid.
People calling for another round of salt tonight, mmmmmm OK I will do that but really it was just an inch.
My kid was all yelling when I got home " That's it, all done, no more?" yeah son we live in IlliNoSnow get used to it.

Made some Great money today, bobcat blew a tire clipped a Minivan, lost some money, and salting tonight back up and over. Feel like i am in Vegas.

X games on and these Dudes are all biting it hard, shoulda bought stock in Aspen ER busy this week.


----------



## snowish10

AHHH, I really should get a salter, So I could join all you guys in atleast making money in salting. 

Whats the favorite for salters? Im going to get a used one, Im really liking the tornado, or the salt dogg. Good and bads about either one, would be appericate!


----------



## erkoehler

I've had ok luck with salt dogg, I've had good luck with snowex.

I want to try one of the new Boss v boxes next season.


----------



## erkoehler

We just checked all sites, most were still wet and needed additional salt. Temps are dropping, starting to refreeze if you don't have enough salt down.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Winter Storm Watch already issued for tomorrow. By the sounds of this storm, it will be upgraded to an Advisory or Warning sooner or later. Hope everybody has lots of salt!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

erkoehler;1577031 said:


> I've had ok luck with salt dogg, I've had good luck with snowex.
> 
> I want to try one of the new Boss v boxes next season.


What you really need is a dedicated salt truckThumbs Up


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

snowish10;1576973 said:


> AHHH, I really should get a salter, So I could join all you guys in atleast making money in salting.
> 
> Whats the favorite for salters? Im going to get a used one, Im really liking the tornado, or the salt dogg. Good and bads about either one, would be appericate!


We had very good luck and performance from the Western Tornado.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1577045 said:


> Winter Storm Watch already issued for tomorrow. By the sounds of this storm, it will be upgraded to an Advisory or Warning sooner or later. Hope everybody has lots of salt!


Should be a fun day


----------



## brianbrich1

Wise men will pre salt ahead of time...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What time tomorrow is that ice supposed to start?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mid morning looks to be the start.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hate to be a tree branch or a powerline tomorrow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well then I'll have my lots covered in salt early.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The worst of the Ice should remain to our west. Iowa should get it the worst.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Remember a couple of degrees up top can change to outcome


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1577083 said:


> Remember a couple of degrees up top can change to outcome


meaning it could be snow??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1577091 said:


> meaning it could be snow??


Sleet first, I don't think snow has a fighting chance as far as a push.


----------



## Rainer

This thing is gonna be ugly. No snow before hand. I think Skilling jumped the gun with his mid-day forecast yesterday. My zone forecast has me down for .2" - .5" ice accumulation total.

Gonna make for some great pictures (and dash-cam video).


----------



## ultimate plow

Boss will be going to florida sunday morning to go ride his harley. So looks like ill be running the show hahaha. Will definitly drop salt right before the precip starts. Felt good to sllep in till 730 today.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rainer;1577095 said:


> This thing is gonna be ugly. No snow before hand. I think Skilling jumped the gun with his mid-day forecast yesterday. My zone forecast has me down for .2" - .5" ice accumulation total.
> 
> Gonna make for some great pictures (and dash-cam video).


1/2 would suck, it could be worst with cold behind it.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

From what I can see the one thing helping us is the temp are going to get higher this week. At least there isn't a cold spell following the storm keeping this ice around for a while. Pre salt. Mid salt and post.


----------



## Rainer

1olddogtwo;1577100 said:


> 1/2 would suck, it could be worst with cold behind it.


Looking at HIGH temps next Thu/Fri (12°/15°) and hoping they're right about highs in the 50s on Tuesday. At the same time hoping the cold air gets here a bit quicker for Wed system.


----------



## ultimate plow

Hambrick & Co.;1577101 said:


> From what I can see the one thing helping us is the temp are going to get higher this week. At least there isn't a cold spell following the storm keeping this ice around for a while. Pre salt. Mid salt and post.


Curious. Did you mean your going to salt 3 diffrent times tomorrow?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Means we will do what we have to do to keep our lots safe.


----------



## ultimate plow

10-4 hammy


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Plus I got to get rid of some salt.


----------



## ultimate plow

Mayby some decent snow tues night and wed.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im going to pick up another load in an hour. I just looked at salt bin and we used more than i thought.


----------



## erkoehler

3 salts would put a serious dent in my salt supply.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Seen 3 semi loads already running down the road


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just called central. They are just a tad bit busy right now. Lol


----------



## erkoehler

I've taken 37 tons this week.....should be ok for a few events.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Only third in line. Got like 7 behind me. Yikes!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have a bag, maybe 3/4 of a bag if you run short


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1577252 said:


> Only third in line. Got like 7 behind me. Yikes!


How much are you getting?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Whole truck load.


----------



## GMC99

If anybody is in the Villa Park area and needs bulk or bags, we will be open 24/7 tomorrow. $80 ton, or bags... AK Mulch and Landscape Supply 110 S Villa Ave Villa Park.. Call 630-310-1879 ahead of time


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Area forecast discussion
national weather service chicago/romeoville il
1115 am cst sat jan 26 2013

.discussion...

1115 am...no changes to current winter storm watch this morning.
Predominant precip type still appears to be freezing rain...until
surface temperatures warm above freezing and that timing as well
temperature trends still remain challenging. Latest guidance
supports temps warming through the lower 30s sunday afternoon and
into the mid 30s sunday evening...and perhaps into the lower 40s
by monday morning. Thus duration of freezing rain and how much qpf
falls during that time is still uncertain. Cms


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rainer;1577107 said:


> Looking at HIGH temps next Thu/Fri (12°/15°) and hoping they're right about highs in the 50s on Tuesday. At the same time hoping the cold air gets here a bit quicker for Wed system.


I'll be gone by then...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Doing double duty today. Emergency sewer line repair. Had to load up and get guys going, then jumpn in dump to get salt. Now back to digging up this sewer line. Fun times.


----------



## 2003ctd

Wen to the dealer today just to "look" and this followed me home! Signed my life away again! LOL


----------



## GMC99

2003ctd;1577307 said:


> Wen to the dealer today just to "look" and this followed me home! Signed my life away again! LOL


Its about time another Dodge fan shows up in here! Thumbs Up


----------



## 01PStroke

Phew. Just got done with my 597 Pipefitters test. Tit bit harder than the study guide!


----------



## Rainer

1olddogtwo;1577284 said:


> I'll be gone by then...


It's not looking good for Wed anyway. By the time the cold air arrives, the storm is in the OH Valley and the deformation band is into Michigan. And a nice sized defo band it will be! :crying:


----------



## brianbrich1

GMC99;1577309 said:


> Its about time another Dodge fan shows up in here! Thumbs Up


Let it be known I own multiple chevy trucks and one dodge. And guess which had to be towed in yesterday....DODGE..... Iam just sayin.... Altho it was only a crank/ cam sensor sensor gone bad..


----------



## GMC99

brianbrich1;1577323 said:


> Let it be known I own multiple chevy trucks and one dodge. And guess which had to be towed in yesterday....DODGE..... Iam just sayin.... Altho it was only a crank/ cam sensor sensor gone bad..


They all get towed in at some point....


----------



## dlcs

Rainer;1577320 said:


> It's not looking good for Wed anyway. By the time the cold air arrives, the storm is in the OH Valley and the deformation band is into Michigan. And a nice sized defo band it will be! :crying:


Well as of this morning NWS in Moline said that a Deformation band could set up in our area Wednesday night, keep fingers crossed.


----------



## kevlars

I loved my old Cummins!! I miss it too. My 2000 7.3 can take of business though!!

Kevlars


----------



## dlcs

Maybe a 1/2" of sleet to start the fun tomorrow morning, could it be a quick "push" before the freezing rain?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1577342 said:


> Well as of this morning NWS in Moline said that a Deformation band could set up in our area Wednesday night, keep fingers crossed.


There basing their info that could 12+ old. With something so far out, they like to mention all possibilities, so they don't look stupid.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

so it's understood this is a blue forum.....ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1577310 said:


> Phew. Just got done with my 597 Pipefitters test. Tit bit harder than the study guide!


there's a test for screwing pipes together hell I can do it...I can screw up many things. how you think you did?


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1577353 said:


> so they don't look stupid.


I don't know, I think its too late to worry about looking stupid. :laughing:


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1577356 said:


> so it's understood this is a blue forum.....ha ha ha ha ha ha


True Story......


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1577360 said:


> there's a test for screwing pipes together hell I can do it...I can screw up many things. how you think you did?


Haha I wish it was that easy! I get the results feb 5. I feel pretty good about it


----------



## road2damascus

Was just at H.D. and guys were buying up bags of salt. Myself included. Bet they can't wait for tomorrows wave of homeowners. 

Thinking about getting a small 5000 watt generator. Just enough to run some space heaters and a light. Guy wants 350 for a near new Coleman with a subaru engine. Advice? Run away or buy?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hey if you need bagged salt in the future let me know. Can get it way cheaper than HD


----------



## erkoehler

Got all the trucks except one washed up and ready for the next round. Two of my buddies are in FL for the weekend, so I have his trucks and am running his accounts too.wesport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=webbriefing


----------



## road2damascus

Hambrick & Co.;1577458 said:


> Hey if you need bagged salt in the future let me know. Can get it way cheaper than HD


Thanks for the offer. I got it for $7 a bag. If I had a place to store it, I would buy a pallet at the beginning of the season......but I don't.

I don't do too much salt. I am residential and private lanes. When I tell them the price of salt for their driveway, they never say yes (and these people have mucho payup). Walkways only usually. I include 25lbs of salt per plow on the private lanes, in my contract, for the entrance only. So I really don't go through much salt. I use salt bags mostly as a "usable" ballast. BUT I guarantee I will get phone calls wanting salt now. One account is known for wanting the entire lane done in times like these. Another has an up hill driveway and the homeowner's have RWD Beemers. So I bought some.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You don't leave those Boss V plow straight like that do you?


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1577473 said:


> You don't leave those Boss V plow straight like that do you?


Only in pictures


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1577473 said:


> You don't leave those Boss V plow straight like that do you?


Well look who stop in....its left field......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hi buddy. Yeah i 'm back. I had to repair a uni-mount this morning. My buddy who bought my old truck bought a uni-mount and didn't use it until yesterday. When angled to the left, the moldboard actually came up 1 inch on the drivers side. Grinded down and fixed a weld on the A frame and than loosened the pivot bolt. Seems to be gooder now. Than I was hanging with my girls.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

road2damascus;1577472 said:


> Thanks for the offer. I got it for $7 a bag. If I had a place to store it, I would buy a pallet at the beginning of the season......but I don't.
> 
> I don't do too much salt. I am residential and private lanes. When I tell them the price of salt for their driveway, they never say yes (and these people have mucho payup). Walkways only usually. I include 25lbs of salt per plow on the private lanes, in my contract, for the entrance only. So I really don't go through much salt. I use salt bags mostly as a "usable" ballast. BUT I guarantee I will get phone calls wanting salt now. One account is known for wanting the entire lane done in times like these. Another has an up hill driveway and the homeowner's have RWD Beemers. So I bought some.


I can get it for 2.99 per bag


----------



## road2damascus

Triton Snow Management;1577494 said:


> I can get it for 2.99 per bag


Ringwood huh? My mom is your neighbor. W.L.


----------



## condo plow

SullivanSeptic;1577142 said:


> Im going to pick up another load in an hour. I just looked at salt bin and we used more than i thought.


I was reading some pages back you use snow slicer How do you like it?
What are the goods and bads?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You have to love when water mains break and you can charge 400 ton for salt


----------



## Rainer

Gives us a dusting to 1/2" Wed/Thu, gives the eastern half of Lake Michigan and the shoreline 2" - 5" with higher totals up near St. Ignace.

Meteor-logically, doesn't miss by much. Still one to watch as it's 5 days away.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Since weather is annoying these days. Here is a good joke.



Bagpiper at a Funeral

As a bagpiper, I play many gigs. Recently I was asked by a funeral director to play at a graveside service for a homeless man. He had no family or friends, so the service was to be at a Pauper's' cemetery in the back country.

As I was not familiar with the backwoods, I got lost and, being a typical man, I didn't stop for directions.

I finally arrived an hour late and saw the funeral guy had evidently gone and the hearse was nowhere in sight. There were only the diggers and crew left and they were eating lunch.

I felt badly and apologized to the men for being late. I went to the side of the grave and looked down and the vault lid was already in place. I didn't know what else to do, so I started to play.

The workers put down their lunches and began to gather around. I played out my heart and soul for this man with no family and friends. I played like I've never played before for this homeless man.

And as I played 'Amazing Grace,' the workers began to weep. They wept, I wept, we all wept together. When I finished I packed up my bagpipes and started for my car. Though my head hung low, my heart was full.

As I opened the door to my car, I heard one of the workers say, "I never seen nothin' like that before and I've been putting in septic tanks for twenty years."

Apparently I'm still lost....it's a man thing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1577512 said:


> You have to love when water mains break and you can charge 400 ton for salt


Y so lo....


----------



## SnowMatt13

Ice Ice Baby.
Hope everyone got enough salt today. Last forecast I just got said possibly over a quarter inch of it here at the border...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its said to be worst all points north of O'Hare.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Down here is going to be bad enough


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I will not a enough time tonight to research much. Too busy preparing for dooms day/night....


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;1577594 said:


> Ice Ice Baby.
> Hope everyone got enough salt today. Last forecast I just got said possibly over a quarter inch of it here at the border...


Good thing I'm south of you then. Closer to the equator


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rainer;1577524 said:


> View attachment 122505
> 
> 
> Gives us a dusting to 1/2" Wed/Thu, gives the eastern half of Lake Michigan and the shoreline 2" - 5" with higher totals up near St. Ignace.
> 
> Meteor-logically, doesn't miss by much. Still one to watch as it's 5 days away.


The way this season is going...it will 7 times in 5 days.

Whatever happen to seasons gone by....4 days out you could write a check on the snow. This year, the models, common sense and history have no luck.


----------



## Snow2Go

I have 2 7' 6" unimounts on ebay no reserve auction ends tomorrow night. Ill be putting one more on tomorrow night. 
7ft 6" Western Unimount Snow Plow No Reserve plow Side only

http://bit.ly/120fHcU


----------



## Rainer

1olddogtwo;1577605 said:


> The way this season is going...it will 7 times in 5 days.
> 
> Whatever happen to seasons gone by....4 days out you could write a check on the snow. This year, the models, common sense and history have no luck.


Al Gore knows.


----------



## condo plow

I went to the hand car wash and this Plower was there


----------



## condo plow

I don't no why this pic didnt post along with the other one


----------



## dlcs

condo plow;1577712 said:


> I don't no why this pic didnt post along with the other one


Wow is that mount made from I-beams?


----------



## dlcs

NOAA has soemthing coming in at the end of the week too. Has anyone heard anythign about a Friday-Saturday storm?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow.....tuff crowd tonight.

Anyone want to do some ICE fishing tomorrow?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well if we can't keep the weather on track at. Least keep the thread on track


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1577739 said:


> Wow.....tuff crowd tonight.
> 
> Anyone want to do some ICE fishing tomorrow?


Smelt ????


----------



## erkoehler

What are you guys seeing as a start time?


----------



## Snow2Go

I wouldn't trust that plow mount. The man doesn't even have enough common sense to paint it so it doesn't rust. That's a hack job. 

Is someone really asking my next weeks storm? Lol


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Hey everyone good luck tomorrow.

Looks like a good quarter inch of ice on it's way. (And then a balmy 50 degrees....wow. I think Mother Nature needs some hormone replacement therapy for these hot flashes...)

I have extra bulk snow slicer (the purple stuff) and 50lb bags of calcium if anyone needs extra. My shop is in Bridgeview by the Menards on Harlem. Send me an email at [email protected] if you need to pick some up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks Maggie. Keep us posted on ny updates you get.....


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

snowish10;1576973 said:


> AHHH, I really should get a salter, So I could join all you guys in atleast making money in salting.
> 
> Whats the favorite for salters? Im going to get a used one, Im really liking the tornado, or the salt dogg. Good and bads about either one, would be appericate!


Looks like I'll be offloading my Tornado if your interested. It's 6 years old and runs like its brand new. PM me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Fire_n_Ice;1577796 said:


> Looks like I'll be offloading my Tornado if your interested. It's 6 years old and runs like its brand new. PM me


Why u getting rid of it mid season? Or why at all?


----------



## buildinon

I have my guys heading out early to pre-salt as you can never be to safe.

And by the way, I got a new phone yesterday, and I lost alot of phone numbers when they switched them from one to the other. I didn't notice it until I had them wipe the old one clean, so if I got your number in the last year...it is gone from my phone and I need you to either pm it to me on here, or text me as I still have the same cell number. Thanks...Derek


----------



## buildinon

Oh and I found the location of our next meet and greet last night 

Toby Kieth's "I love This Bar" in Rosemont...went there with the wife and some freinds...good food good drinks good views


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Been downgraded. Worst is far NW IL, Iowa.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1577867 said:


> Been downgraded. Worst is far NW IL, Iowa.


I have been downgraded to a freezing rain advisory. No more winter storm advisory.


----------



## Rainer

And the Great Hole of Chicago is already evident on radar......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I thought the WSW was a little strong, I've always pictured a different definition

Good luck all with this crazy week. There appears to be three events in the next 7 days


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rainer;1577872 said:


> And the Great Hole of Chicago is already evident on radar......


Its know as the dunkin pad for snow. We need the work with flooded bbasements anyways.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Quick question

How long does it that go from 60 to zero 
?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Going from a watch to an advisory is an upgrade


----------



## snorider075

???? Advisory,watch,warning. I thought that's how it was categorized.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

SullivanSeptic;1577797 said:


> Why u getting rid of it mid season? Or why at all?


Well, I am just a sub and my guy is going to be without me for at least three weeks, I just wrecked my truck (without the salter in the bed). Insurance is far too much to be carrying with the way these last two seasons have been (same frustrations and everyone, I know). Just looking to take a break from plowing. Gonna park the truck and take break....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snorider075;1577915 said:


> ???? Advisory,watch,warning. I thought that's how it was categorized.


That's how I thought it was.....maybe it different in Wisconsin.....

I was referring to the fact that the ice accumulation lower now. There was thoughts of ice storm warnings being posted. Going to a advisory is a downgrade.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sorry to hear. That sucks. Hope you or anyone involved in accident is ok. Throw up pics and a price on salter. Lots of guys on here are always looking, including me.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

SullivanSeptic;1577927 said:


> Sorry to hear. That sucks. Hope you or anyone involved in accident is ok. Throw up pics and a price on salter. Lots of guys on here are always looking, including me.


Yeah will do, I have to run up to my buddy's shop and snap some pics. Hopefully I can get some today.
Good luck out there today! Stay safe...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Fire_n_Ice;1577931 said:


> Yeah will do, I have to run up to my buddy's shop and snap some pics. Hopefully I can get some today.
> Good luck out there today! Stay safe...


It broke my heart to pay my Premium this year. My is 650 year, at this point I'm 300 in the hole.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Seriously? Says the guy with a new truck, that is looking to buy a newer truck.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

1olddogtwo;1577934 said:


> It broke my heart to pay my Premium this year. My is 650 year, at this point I'm 300 in the hole.


I hear ya! $650 doesn't seem like alot but when I started adding up gas, regular coverage (plus how much my premium will go up now) and then realized that all I use my truck for is plowing, I just can't justify it. It was a sad sad day though.....I love plowing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1577936 said:


> Seriously? Says the guy with a new truck, that is looking to buy a newer truck.


Yea.... I want my money's worth. Buying INS without using my new plow seems to a crime


----------



## dlcs

Looks liek it will be over about noon. I'm not too impressed with whats on the radar. Yes we were downgraded here too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Fire_n_Ice;1577938 said:


> I hear ya! $650 doesn't seem like alot but when I started adding up gas, regular coverage (plus how much my premium will go up now) and then realized that all I use my truck for is plowing, I just can't justify it. It was a sad sad day though.....I love plowing


Oh I know the feeling, I have a good deal going now so I don't have a lot of expensive as most. Hell I'm going to write the INS off as a loss.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Catch ya guys later....going to HD, then DD, then skating.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1577739 said:


> Wow.....tuff crowd tonight.
> 
> Anyone want to do some ICE fishing tomorrow?


So what happened with the little argument last night? Gloves come off? I fell asleep and now it seems there are some posts missing


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Watch..... Advisory..... Warning..... Watch is the lowest and Warning is the highest.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Skating where at


----------



## road2damascus

SnowMatt13;1577907 said:


> Going from a watch to an advisory is an upgrade





snorider075;1577915 said:


> ???? Advisory,watch,warning. I thought that's how it was categorized.





Pushin 2 Please;1577950 said:


> Watch..... Advisory..... Warning..... Watch is the lowest and Warning is the highest.


What ever the case may be.....a winter storm advisory/warning/watch sounds better than a freezing rain advisory/warning/watch


----------



## erkoehler

Haven't seen any I DOT or county salt trucks out this morning.


----------



## Snow2Go

Showing all rain now.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We shall see what we get


----------



## ultimate plow

Went out at 5 this morning and salted the hell out of all lots.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That sure is a purrty rig!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes it is. Way to clean to be a salt truck tho. Rub some dirt on it or something.


----------



## snowguys

ultimate plow;1577984 said:


> Went out at 5 this morning and salted the hell out of all lots.


What kinda lights you have under your door running lights or warning lights?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Look at radar now, huge hole over the Chicagoland area....not the first time this year I've seen this.....sad.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

ultimate plow;1577984 said:


> Went out at 5 this morning and salted the hell out of all lots.


Very nice looking truck. Salting some lots now


----------



## GMC99

62 on Tuesday and lots and lots of rain! Could have had feet of snow out of this one


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Out salting as well only to see the radar breaking up as it comes towards us....ugh. Better print out that freezing rain advisory and include it in the bill for this.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

GMC99;1577996 said:


> 62 on Tuesday and lots and lots of rain! Could have had feet of snow out of this one


C'mon that's normal for late January right?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The only reason I'm not out salting yet is because it does look to be breaking up. I'm gonna hold off for a little and see if we actually get anything. What a joke.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1578010 said:


> The only reason I'm not out salting yet is because it does look to be breaking up. I'm gonna hold off for a little and see if we actually get anything. What a joke.


Exactly, radar looks impressive but most of it isn't reaching the ground. Looks liek we should be gettign hammered here but I only counted 3 sleet pellets.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Virgo, have to hate it. I hate ice storms but I was really looking foward to another salt run this month. That is looking less likey now.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

DistinctiveDave;1577997 said:


> Out salting as well only to see the radar breaking up as it comes towards us....ugh. Better print out that freezing rain advisory and include it in the bill for this.


Yep I was just thinking the same thing, I have a large church account, 300 plus cars, and it gets packed on sunday all day long starting at 8am, people are there at 6am already to open up, so i had to make a call early this morning, and i salted it at 5am, my business manager at the church already called me just now, and said it looks like we didn't need to salt, and i had to explain to him that because of the watch then advisory and uncertainty we had to do it, when it starts to ice up and you have hundreds of people out walking that lot its too late, especially when i cant salt under 300 cars! they wouldn't be happy with me flinging salt all over their cars either, just has to be done before, no other/better way to do it. It might be a total bust for all i know, but there is nothing i can do, this is a loyal 4 year account now, and i'm hoping it wasn't a total waste, because if it is i'll have to give him a break on this salting.

I'll ad that i called the guy on his cell, last night to discuss my game plan because of the uncertainty and i did not want to have a miscommunication, and he did NOT call me back at all, let alone in a timely manner, he was waiting it out to see what the weather people say and to see what happens, but he didn't call back last night because he knew i was calling to get a confirmation from him just in case its a bust, so he played the game. I think he understands that we have to make decisions earlier, not at the time an event like this starts, but still i don't like the situation. Not sure why I am defending myself, as just for liability reasons we had to salt on this. Imagine how pissed they would be if i did not salt, and we got that 1/4 inch of ice like they say we will, and ten minutes into it they have hundreds of people walking out the church onto a sheet of ice. That's how you lose an account and get sued when someone gets hurt.


----------



## GMC99

Just started coming down pretty good here in carol stream can here it pelting off the skylights


----------



## ultimate plow

Thanks for the comments fellas. Lots of car washes, wd40 fluid film and rubber coating i guess. For an 05 salt truck its not rusty, yet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Give time it will come


----------



## GMC99

And it stopped


----------



## 1olddogtwo

seen about 5 truck saltong lots already this morning


----------



## 1olddogtwo

there's a few baby droplets on my windshield already in Tinley Park


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1578036 said:


> there's a few baby droplets on my windshield already in Tinley Park


do you see anything worth noting as far as snow goes this coming week?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

nothing worth speculating on yet


----------



## erkoehler

We're out now, have to play it safe.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im out in Romeoville now. Nothing here. Just salting one of the picky seasonals.


----------



## ultimate plow

I went out first hand before anything opened up because the amount of cars that would flood the parking lots by 8am. And to not have the entire lot caked with salt, someone would be bound to slip somewhere getting out of their car or walking thru if it ends up getting bad out. Glad i can sit back now and wait to hear what the lot status's are when the sidewalk crew calls me.


----------



## birchwood

just saw Joliets trucks out salting like crazy.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

ultimate plow;1578072 said:


> I went out first hand before anything opened up because the amount of cars that would flood the parking lots by 8am. And to not have the entire lot caked with salt, someone would be bound to slip somewhere getting out of their car or walking thru if it ends up getting bad out. Glad i can sit back now and wait to hear what the lot status's are when the sidewalk crew calls me.


I did the same, better safe than sorry.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

ChicagoPlower;1578104 said:


> I did the same, better safe than sorry.


I agree, but nothing hitting the ground here yet in wood dale, itasca, elk grove area.


----------



## kevlars

Coming down good or bad, along I80 and the Mississippi River. 

Kevlars


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Nothing here in Joliet.


----------



## erkoehler

Still nothing in Mchenry.


----------



## ChicagoPlower

2011F250Lariat;1578107 said:


> I agree, but nothing hitting the ground here yet in wood dale, itasca, elk grove area.


Western parts of the state are reporting freezing rain, so it looks like it's just a matter of time till we get it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Driving east over bridge in lockport. Real small mist hitting windshield. So basically nothing happening.


----------



## clncut

Nothing south of 80. Looks to be breaking up and rain is close by


----------



## 01PStroke

Is there a "real" reason for the donut hole over Chicago? Something that can be explained? Are the Russians sprinkling their anti-rain dust? Cloud seeding? I'm sorry it just seems a bit bizarre!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Will county unleashed their salt trucks. Im behind one at Gougar and Route 30. Wow they are laying it on heavy.


----------



## GMC99

01PStroke;1578143 said:


> Is there a "real" reason for the donut hole over Chicago? Something that can be explained? Are the Russians sprinkling their anti-rain dust? Cloud seeding? I'm sorry it just seems a bit bizarre!


I was always told that's its because there is so much asphalt that holds the heat... Seems we always have better luck getting snow when we have an established snow pack on the ground, which we obviously have not been successful at lately


----------



## Mark13

I gave up on winter.

Decided a beach party was more fitting.


----------



## ultimate plow

Turning out to be a nice day to pick up dog poop


----------



## mikeitu7

Tsp salting now in palos park


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Will Co Salt trucks salting HEAVY. All lots pre-salted. 

40 degrees by 2 am and a high of 53 tomorrow! So much for another salt run...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its over for the southside. Too much dry air and its warming quickly. Unless this event brings supercooled droplets, it lost.


----------



## road2damascus

Temps rising in north suburbs. Went from 27 to 30 in the last few hours. No precipitation. Salt trucks cruising up and down 41 and Edens but not laying it down quite yet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Came down here good for a whole minute about an hour ago.


----------



## snorider075

All lots that occupied today are salted washing trucks up to enjoy the balmy next couple days


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

villages in my area out salting heavily, radar looks like the pink is almost over and were about to be in the green so rain but i don't see anything coming down yet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What bust. Again!


----------



## ultimate plow

Here it comes!!! Starting as ice pellets


----------



## 1olddogtwo

AREA FORECAST DISCUSSION
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO/ROMEOVILLE IL
1207 PM CST SUN JAN 27 2013

.DISCUSSION...
1153 AM CST

PRECIPITATION IS BEGINNING TO INCREASE IN COVERAGE ACROSS OUR
WESTERN COUNTIES LATE THIS MORNING/EARLY AFTERNOON AS AREA OF STRONG
ISENTROPIC ASCENT LIFTS FROM SOUTHWEST TO NORTHEAST ACROSS THE
REGION AND THE COLUMN CONTINUES TO SATURATE. PROFILER DATA SHOWS
50-60 KT H85 JET ORIENTED FROM EASTERN KANSAS/NORTHEAST OKLAHOMA
NORTHEAST ACROSS MISSOURI INTO WEST CENTRAL ILLINOIS TRANSPORTING
INCREASINGLY WARMER AIR ALOFT. SURFACE TEMPERATURES ACROSS MUCH OF
THE CWA ARE STILL BELOW FREEZING...HOWEVER WARMER AIR HAS ALREADY
BEGUN TO CREEP INTO FORD/LIVINGSTON/IROQUOIS COUNTIES. WITH 8-10 DEW
POINT DEPRESSIONS THOUGH...TEMPERATURES MAY FALL SOME AS PRECIP
OVERSPREADS THE AREA...AND WITH SOIL TEMPERATURES EXPECTED TO REMAIN
NEAR OR JUST BELOW FREEZING FOR A WHILE...WILL REMAIN CONSERVATIVE
IN ALLOWING THE FREEZING RAIN ADVISORY AREA TO CONTINUE DESPITE 2M
TEMPS CREEPING ABOVE FREEZING. LATEST GUIDANCE CONTINUES TO SUPPORT
THE IDEA THAT THE AXIS OF HEAVIEST PRECIP WILL FALL ALONG AND NORTH
OF I-80 THIS AFTERNOON AND THE CONCERN FOR UP TO A COUPLE TENTHS OF
ICE ACCUMULATION REMAINS FOR THESE COUNTIES.

*oh please*


----------



## White Gardens

Bust down here in Central IL. Temps just above freezing and it didn't start raining but an hour ago.

Even if we get call to go out, it will probably be melted by the time we got there to salt.



........


----------



## Rainer

GMC99;1578151 said:


> I was always told that's its because there is so much asphalt that holds the heat... Seems we always have better luck getting snow when we have an established snow pack on the ground, which we obviously have not been successful at lately


Otherwise known as the Urban Heat Island effect. Its not just the asphalt and concrete though, as pavement temps were well below freezing. Concrete and asphalt don't hold moisture, so the relatively warm air that is rising (compared to the cold air aloft) is very dry. (Imagine if all the concrete/asphalt surfaces were grass or bare earth and held moisture.) That dry air has to become saturated enough by falling precipitation to allow the moisture to make it all the way to the ground. If the leading edge of this system was a heavy downpour, the effect would be much more short lived, and not as pronounced.

Today is one case where it's to our benefit (from a safe driving standpoint) because by the time the air is saturated enough to allow the rain to fall, air and ground temps will have risen enough to partially offset the freezing, and therefore accumulations will be much lower than expected.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

seeing some ice pellets here falling now and just heard the firetrucks and ambulance sirens dispatched to most likely an intersection accident where someone could not stop in time because of slick/icy road.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Iam in orland park at the mall and sleet us falling now time is 12:54 pm sunday


----------



## ultimate plow

Snowing good now


----------



## snowguys

Freezing rain on the north side of the city


----------



## 1olddogtwo

40 second blast of sleet.....


----------



## GMC99

Has anyone else heard that Snow and Ice inc. Has closed up and has their equipment for sale?


----------



## 01PStroke

Rainer;1578216 said:


> Otherwise known as the Urban Heat Island effect. Its not just the asphalt and concrete though, as pavement temps were well below freezing. Concrete and asphalt don't hold moisture, so the relatively warm air that is rising (compared to the cold air aloft) is very dry. (Imagine if all the concrete/asphalt surfaces were grass or bare earth and held moisture.) That dry air has to become saturated enough by falling precipitation to allow the moisture to make it all the way to the ground. If the leading edge of this system was a heavy downpour, the effect would be much more short lived, and not as pronounced.
> 
> Today is one case where it's to our benefit (from a safe driving standpoint) because by the time the air is saturated enough to allow the rain to fall, air and ground temps will have risen enough to partially offset the freezing, and therefore accumulations will be much lower than expected.


That actually makes sense. Thank you. So in prior years or was colder longer? And of course we didn't have a drought all summer


----------



## SullivanSeptic

GMC99;1578265 said:


> Has anyone else heard that Snow and Ice inc. Has closed up and has their equipment for sale?


Where they out of? Havent heard of them


----------



## snowish10

Flurries just started in westchester. Lets see how long the flurries last this time hahah


----------



## snorider075

Ice coming down at a good clip


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1578267 said:


> That actually makes sense. Thank you. So in prior years or was colder longer? And of course we didn't have a drought all summer


Was that you on 80th and 183rd?


----------



## birchwood

SullivanSeptic;1578269 said:


> Where they out of? Havent heard of them


They are based out of lemont on rt 83 by the old sean kelly's use to be plainfield for a while. They had alot of equipment and accounts. Topkicks and sectional pushers. I am surprised to see them go out mid season. We subbed for them a few years back.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1578269 said:


> Where they out of? Havent heard of them


RT 83 and Archer in Lemont right before the bridge. I don't know of they went under or not but all of their equipment is still in the yard there pushers and all. They either closed up shop or are only using a 1/4 of their equipment.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

They had some nice stuff.



Oh yeah, flurries in Oak Forest.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Roads white at the border.


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1578284 said:


> Was that you on 80th and 183rd?


Just left the Cracker Barrel so probably!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

birchwood;1578289 said:


> They are based out of lemont on rt 83 by the old sean kelly's use to be plainfield for a while. They had alot of equipment and accounts. Topkicks and sectional pushers. I am surprised to see them go out mid season. We subbed for them a few years back.


So r they selling equipment? If anyone knows, please post it.


----------



## mikeplowman

snowing big flakes here in wheeling


----------



## buildinon

I know the guy I broker through told me he went to an auction a few weeks back and bought more of Walsh's equipment and there is another one coming up where 10 large companies have folded up in recent weeks and will be selling the equipment. I don't have the details yet, but will see what I can find out as he said he will keep me informed. The one he went to two weeks ago he said he bought some decent landscaping stuff at.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sleeting real good in New Lenox. Pavement all wet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1578300 said:


> Just left the Cracker Barrel so probably!


I was in the green Ford. I tied to flash my lightbar at you but missed the switch. Guess I could have put down my pop?!


----------



## Rainer

01PStroke;1578267 said:


> That actually makes sense. Thank you. So in prior years or was colder longer? And of course we didn't have a drought all summer


Drought plays a big, BIG part. These storms come from our west or southwest, generally. The areas they are coming from are drying them out on the way here as well. Think about the hardest hit areas like the plains and southwest (including TX) and a 'weak' hurricane season. Hurricanes are usually big drought relievers, yet this past year we were only affected by one that I remember.

Moisture passing over moisture amplifies moisture. Moisture passing over dryness weakens moisture.

Balance, grasshopper!


----------



## road2damascus

Getting a mix of snow and ice pellets changing every 5 to 10 minutes in Northbrook (northeast suburbs). Roads and parking lots covered with ice pellets.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

road2damascus;1578336 said:


> Getting a mix of snow and ice pellets changing every 5 to 10 minutes in Northbrook (northeast suburbs). Roads and parking lots covered with ice pellets.


Its been like that here for an hour and a half now but less snow and more ice here and lots of it, unsalted lots are a sheet of ice and extremely slippery, cant stop, ant-ilock brakes kick in instantly, but salted roads and lots are just fine, saw some guys driving around last minute salting, I'm glad i did it earlier, i just made a quick checkup run and all is good, my customers are thanking me now, and the one that called me this morning saying he didn't think he needed salt in his 300 car church lot is eating his words right now.


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1578311 said:


> I was in the green Ford. I tied to flash my lightbar at you but missed the switch. Guess I could have put down my pop?!


I think I caught a lightbar flash out if the corner of my eye.. Ill have to pay better attention lol..

Is that our new road greeting? Lightbar flash?? I like it!


----------



## snowguys

buildinon;1578309 said:


> I know the guy I broker through told me he went to an auction a few weeks back and bought more of Walsh's equipment and there is another one coming up where 10 large companies have folded up in recent weeks and will be selling the equipment. I don't have the details yet, but will see what I can find out as he said he will keep me informed. The one he went to two weeks ago he said he bought some decent landscaping stuff at.


You know what 10 companies closed up? They around here?


----------



## snowish10

I love it when my liquid deicer still works from being sprayed three days ago. Its starting to get a good layer of ice over here. Sorry, i dont know how to turn the picture.


----------



## mikeitu7

Raining oak park& 159


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1578353 said:


> I think I caught a lightbar flash out if the corner of my eye.. Ill have to pay better attention lol..
> 
> Is that our new road greeting? Lightbar flash?? I like it!


Works for me!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

mikeitu7;1578370 said:


> Raining oak park& 159


I was just there. Went throgh the car wash. Yes, in the rain!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I am out returning on my rations, I'm keeping a pop tart stuff. Do ya think the gas station will allow me to return the gasoline I purchased for the generator, I didn't see any signs saying sales are final...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Are the flashes the new horn for 2013?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ron did you salt anything out that way. 
Just done fixing the wifes car


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Stay home. Raining pretty good. No ice at all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Slight as in barely a wet coating here. Nothing frozen.


----------



## snowguys

Any of you guys hear dealers charging for giving you a estament ? For a salt spreader (snow ex)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No. That is kind of dumb.


----------



## buildinon

snowguys;1578355 said:


> You know what 10 companies closed up? They around here?


The guy I deal with is out of the South Suburbs so I am guessing that yes they are all from around the "Chicagoland" area here as the auction is supposed to be some where around here from what he was indicating. I was telling I was looking for a hauler type truck or maybe even a semi to move equipment around and be able take stuff on the road easier when we down long haul call outs, and he told me to wait until the auction before I buy something. So I am assuming I will be getting the details of when it is from him


----------



## snowguys

Yea I called a snow ex dealer in Schiller park won't name names but they said they could but they would charge me for a estament the insurance company wants to know how much it would be to fix it or just buy a new one. Master hitch in palatine said no problem just bring it by just thought it was kinda funny they are charging. Wounder if snowex is ok with that


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1578387 said:


> Are the flashes the new horn for 2013?


Except you. You'll end up just blinding us!


----------



## erkoehler

I charge for estimates, but apply it towards the service if they have us do the work.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1578434 said:


> Any of you guys hear dealers charging for giving you a estament ? For a salt spreader (snow ex)


it will cost you if you want my estimated opinion


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This year(s) are truly a bust.


----------



## buildinon

Master Hitch in Palatine is the ONLY PLACE that touches my plows...just an fyi. The guys there are straight up, no b/s and will not do it if it doesn't need it if you know what I mean. I have never had a problem with them, and their BOSS tech (I think his name is Ryan) is point on. He can pin point the issue generally from the description. Over all just great guys to deal with.


----------



## birchwood

Any one else seeing ice my drive and street are iced over really good a little salt worked well. Any thoughts, it is getting warmer?


----------



## buildinon

Master Hitch in Palatine is the ONLY PLACE that touches my plows...just an fyi. The guys there are straight up, no b/s and will not do it if it doesn't need it if you know what I mean. I have never had a problem with them, and their BOSS tech (I think his name is Ryan) is point on. He can pin point the issue generally from the description. Over all just great guys to deal with.


----------



## snorider075

Anything with no salt is very icy card glazed over


----------



## snorider075

Cars are glazed


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Air temps are already at or above freezing. Ground temps are below. At or around midnight ground temps will no longer suort I've. Also, it may be close to 50 degrees by 7am.


----------



## GMC99

I checked on obenauf auctions, they have nothing listed yet, they are usually the ones that do the auctions.. i did see where it looks like Russo went under to? They have an auction coming up with their stuff


----------



## snowish10

Anyone looking for a Western tornado??? 
I was going to look at this but its high for my budget that I have.

I have a guy that is selling 2 7' 1.5 yard tornado spreaders. The years are between 2004-2008. One has a new motor less than a few years old. In good condition from pictures as I have seen

Hes looking to sell them with wiring for $2500 each Very firm on price. Pm me for his number. His located in lemont


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There is a wee bit of a ice coating my cars


----------



## ChicagoPlower

GMC99;1578513 said:


> I checked on obenauf auctions, they have nothing listed yet, they are usually the ones that do the auctions.. i did see where it looks like Russo went under to? They have an auction coming up with their stuff


Russo going under would be a shocker, to say the least.


----------



## GMC99

ChicagoPlower;1578540 said:


> Russo going under would be a shocker, to say the least.


Just checked it again, its a Used equipment auction for Russo.. My bad


----------



## mikeitu7

Yeah Russo is having a huge auction in march. They are even taking consignments if you want to get rid of your stuff of course with a fee. At least it I was told at the mid-am.


----------



## dlcs

Did two salt runs here, how many did everyone else do?


----------



## erkoehler

1 salt run


----------



## GMC99

Getting down right balmy outside!


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

erkoehler;1578574 said:


> 1 salt run


1 salt run. if my parking lots weren't clear and businesses closed by 5pm tonight i would have done another.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Out for the second time today full run now.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

erkoehler;1578574 said:


> 1 salt run


2-full salt runs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1578617 said:


> Getting down right balmy outside!


Here is the next bust.


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1578627 said:


> Here is the next bust.
> 
> View attachment 122571
> 
> 
> View attachment 122572
> 
> 
> View attachment 122573
> 
> 
> View attachment 122574


When are those for.. Tuesday?


----------



## erkoehler

Heading back out ti check sites, getting reports of refreeze on sites


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1578617 said:


> Getting down right balmy outside!


more like wed am


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

erkoehler;1578641 said:


> Heading back out ti check sites, getting reports of refreeze on sites


Bloomingdale?


----------



## 1olddogtwo




----------



## 1olddogtwo

looking like a lot of rain over the next couple of days


----------



## GMC99

Who wants to volunteer to climb up on my roof and knock the ice of my satellite?!?!? Any Takers?


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1578655 said:


> looking like a lot of rain over the next couple of days


And thats what will kill any chances of snow sticking on wednesday, and that 62 degree temp... :crying:


----------



## dlcs

Local guessers are all over that sytem on Wednesday. Fingers crossed!


----------



## brianbrich1

Treated walks and lots are still good here..


----------



## erkoehler

2011F250Lariat;1578620 said:


> 1 salt run. if my parking lots weren't clear and businesses closed by 5pm tonight i would have done another.


Trucks started #2 about an hour ago


----------



## road2damascus

GMC99;1578661 said:


> Who wants to volunteer to climb up on my roof and knock the ice of my satellite?!?!? Any Takers?


Get a bottle of that outdoor windex that hooks up to the garden hose. The stream is enough to reach 2.5 to 3 stories up. Empty it. Then fill it with liquid de icer and spray away!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1578682 said:


> Local guessers are all over that sytem on Wednesday. Fingers crossed!


It will snow. Yes it will. My surgery is now on Wednesday. I had to change it because of the snow on Friday. So yes, your ALL welcome!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

erkoehler;1578697 said:


> Trucks started #2 about an hour ago


what are you going to do with all that money??


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so havent even used the 4x4 until friday and wouldn't you know it... blew out my left hub


----------



## GMC99

road2damascus;1578708 said:


> Get a bottle of that outdoor windex that hooks up to the garden hose. The stream is enough to reach 2.5 to 3 stories up. Empty it. Then fill it with liquid de icer and spray away!


ended up hooking the hose up to the kitchen sink and blasting it... Bad enough im not out making money, can't have no tv on top of it!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1578718 said:


> It will snow. Yes it will. My surgery is now on Wednesday. I had to change it because of the snow on Friday. So yes, your ALL welcome!


I was thinking about that too as a add twist, I'll be on the road to KC pulling a trailer so I know it will snow for sure now.


----------



## road2damascus

GMC99;1578749 said:


> ended up hooking the hose up to the kitchen sink and blasting it... Bad enough im not out making money, can't have no tv on top of it!!


Well that was just some crazy idea i conjured up because i am sitting at home. I was hoping you would be a good guinea pig and try it out for me. It is a sheet of thick ice up here on the north side. Untreated areas and cars. I will take some pics. I am going to check on walkways for the elderly.


----------



## Snow2Go

Both unimounts on ebay. No reserves. End at 930

Auctions end at 930

Look at this on eBay:

7ft 6" Western Unimount Snow Plow No Reserve plow Side only

http://bit.ly/120fHcU

Look at this on eBay:

7ft 6" COMPLETE Western Unimount Snow Plow For 88-98 Chevy GMC 1500 NO RESERVE

http://bit.ly/110I63B


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1578796 said:


> Whats the link?


Wrong link. Its a link to the story about Edge being fined by the EPA. They hit them for 500,000 plus for DPF deletes. I meant to post a link on Wednesdays event.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Run two completed. Back out at 3 to check everything again.


----------



## snowish10

God, Everyones bringing in some money salting, I should have gotten a salter this year, or salted for my landscape boss.


----------



## snorider075

Round two done except churches checking in the am as well hope all is safe and profitable !


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1578740 said:


> so havent even used the 4x4 until friday and wouldn't you know it... blew out my left hub


Probably got the wrong cheese in it


----------



## road2damascus

Good quarter of an inch over treated areas!


----------



## Bird21

Salted the heck outta everything and the ice comes right back. Hard to justify more when it's gonna be 40 degrees by morning. 

Most HOAs passed on the salt application as the temps are gonna be warm tomorrow. I think they are gonna be shocked in the morning.


----------



## snowguys

Bird21;1578883 said:


> Salted the heck outta everything and the ice comes right back. Hard to justify more when it's gonna be 40 degrees by morning.
> 
> Most HOAs passed on the salt application as the temps are gonna be warm tomorrow. I think they are gonna be shocked in the morning.


That's what I'm thinking right now if I should salt again or will it melt in time


----------



## mikeitu7

Raining pretty hard now


----------



## road2damascus

It is suppose to be 40 by 4 am


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Called all the resi accounts, got a few to go ahead and scrape/salt. Left quite a few voicemails.


----------



## snowguys

It looks like alot of guys are waiting


----------



## snowguys

It says 37 now and going up on the north side so it should melt


----------



## erkoehler

Second round almost done. Pulled the trigger and had to scrape our last lot.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Trucks washed and ready


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Wanna wash mine too?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No i want to go to bed it will get washed again today

Hey its 45 out


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Yea it is. I hear ya on the going to bed thing.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Just got back to the shop, cleaning some stuff up till 4:30, then goin on my daily scrap run. It's insane that I'm making more on scrap in the winter than plowing.

This winter has been nothing but a pathetic letdown.


----------



## dieselss

Bust out the shorts today ans tomorrow. Almost hot out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

hell Ron is in shorts todayand sandals


----------



## dieselss

Last couple o days to enjoy it.


----------



## erkoehler

Just ordered another 25 tons of salt. We went through 37 tons the last 5 days.

For me that is a lot of salt!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm breaking out the Powerwasher and cleaning up the drive!!!!!!

salt maybe needed for wed and sat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

with all this salting, freezing,heating and reverse will play havoc on the roads, news will be doing stories next week I'm sure


----------



## road2damascus

Everyone must be sleeping


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. Out digging. Holy mud! Got a small window to install a septic at a new construction house. Gotta do it. They need to move in by Valentine's day.


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1579100 said:


> Nope. Out digging. Holy mud! Got a small window to install a septic at a new construction house. Gotta do it. They need to move in by Valentine's day.


You are always working. I am too.


----------



## dieselss

He's #1 in the #2 biz. Lol.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1579106 said:


> You are always working. I am too.


Isn't that the point!? Septics pay the bills. Snow is extra.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1579120 said:


> He's #1 in the #2 biz. Lol.


All this time and I thought he was #2 in the #1 biz. I stand corrected


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We just give a good guarantee, "Satisfaction guaranteed or 110% of your product back"


----------



## mikeitu7

Just filled up the trucks. Attendant said it was going up $.40. Filled up to be on the safe side


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1579096 said:


> Everyone must be sleeping


Doing numbers 4 and 5 of about 18 tankless heaters were installibg at the sybaris in frankfort. See if i can get any of you southside boys some gift cards lol


----------



## dlcs

Anyone see the big warm up next week, looks like no snow next week either. Suppose to be in the 40's most of next week.


----------



## GMC99

Up to 2 inches of rain!!!!! :crying::crying: We would be buried!! I quit! If anyone wants to come make my truck "disappear" feel free!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1579150 said:


> Doing numbers 4 and 5 of about 18 tankless heaters were installibg at the sybaris in frankfort. See if i can get any of you southside boys some gift cards lol


What brand? I have a Rinnai tankless at my house. Installed it two years ago. With four girls in the house, its the best thing I've done


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1579170 said:


> What brand? I have a Rinnai tankless at my house. Installed it two years ago. With four girls in the house, its the best thing I've done


We do the eternals. Love em. Easy to install and work great. Noritz are real nice too. Install em both but prefer eternal. Never done a rinnai. Havent heard much about em no one i know has done more then a few so not much feedback


----------



## kevlars

How do the tankless work with hard water? Have heard that they lime up bad with hard water. And water softeners sometimes won't help. 

Kevlars


----------



## snorider075

dlcs;1579163 said:


> Anyone see the big warm up next week, looks like no snow next week either. Suppose to be in the 40's most of next week.


So are you saying it would be good timing to head out west and get some riding in?


----------



## 01PStroke

kevlars;1579191 said:


> How do the tankless work with hard water? Have heard that they lime up bad with hard water. And water softeners sometimes won't help.
> 
> Kevlars


From my limited knowledge, I'd say you should be ok with a softener. Nice thing about tankless (at least the Bosch units I used to sell) is you can replace individual parts (burner, coil for water, electronics, ect) instead of the whole thing like a standard heater.


----------



## kevlars

That's good to know. Thanks!

Kevlars


----------



## dlcs

Our first major snowstorm pssible tomorrow night? Here is the lastest posting fro Terry Swails from WQAD tv.


SNOW THREAT WEDNESDAY.....
Last night I put out a post regarding the possibility of snow late Tuesday night, Wednesday morning. Essentially this is a follow up with regards to trends I've seen so far today.
Let me make this clear right out of the gate, this is a very active and complex 60 hour period of weather coming up. Through most of Tuesday we are in the warm sector of a major southwest trough. An active warm front will lift towards us tonight generating showers and even thunderstorms. Rising temps and locally heavy rain a possible by morning. Tuesday, fully in the warm sector the possibility of near record highs will exist with highs likely well into the 50s.
Tuesday night a strong front passes and a wave develops tugging much colder air into the region. After more beneficial rains Tuesday night a transition to snow is entirely possible by morning...or very early Wednesday.
This is where things get very difficult from a forecasting standpoint. How much phasing takes place and how soon will determine the intensity and track of the storm along with the extent of any snow...which looks to be wind driven. I did include the high res WRF model which is the most aggressive for snow (that does not make it the most accurate!) It generates a 4-10" snow band that really kicks in from the Quad Cities northeast into Wisconsin. This solution would be a real mess.
I'm not ready to buy this horse but it is far from a pipe dream. I'll keep you up to date on the latest trends with a new update this evening.... T. Swails


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Must be nice for you quad city guys. You have a chance. All rain and warm for us here, I'm afraid.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1579253 said:


> Our first major snowstorm pssible tomorrow night? Here is the lastest posting fro Terry Swails from WQAD tv.
> 
> SNOW THREAT WEDNESDAY.....
> Last night I put out a post regarding the possibility of snow late Tuesday night, Wednesday morning. Essentially this is a follow up with regards to trends I've seen so far today.
> Let me make this clear right out of the gate, this is a very active and complex 60 hour period of weather coming up. Through most of Tuesday we are in the warm sector of a major southwest trough. An active warm front will lift towards us tonight generating showers and even thunderstorms. Rising temps and locally heavy rain a possible by morning. Tuesday, fully in the warm sector the possibility of near record highs will exist with highs likely well into the 50s.
> Tuesday night a strong front passes and a wave develops tugging much colder air into the region. After more beneficial rains Tuesday night a transition to snow is entirely possible by morning...or very early Wednesday.
> This is where things get very difficult from a forecasting standpoint. How much phasing takes place and how soon will determine the intensity and track of the storm along with the extent of any snow...which looks to be wind driven. I did include the high res WRF model which is the most aggressive for snow (that does not make it the most accurate!) It generates a 4-10" snow band that really kicks in from the Quad Cities northeast into Wisconsin. This solution would be a real mess.
> I'm not ready to buy this horse but it is far from a pipe dream. I'll keep you up to date on the latest trends with a new update this evening.... T. Swails


the story is no good with pic"s









I've seen 4-5 model runs with 4-5 different areas getting snow with a dusting to 10/12 inches alone today...


----------



## metallihockey88

kevlars;1579191 said:


> How do the tankless work with hard water? Have heard that they lime up bad with hard water. And water softeners sometimes won't help.
> 
> Kevlars


All of them need to be flushed and delimed once a year except tge eternal one we install. Its all stainless steel and maintenace free. 90% of our installs are on hard water systems with softners. No hard water problems yet in prob over 50 units


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Slow afternoon.


----------



## 01PStroke

Taking advantage of the cleaning day!


----------



## GMC99

Skilling is already throwing 8" numbers out for wednesday  What is wrong with that man, is he trying to start a riot


----------



## Rainer

GMC99;1579368 said:


> Skilling is already throwing 8" numbers out for wednesday  What is wrong with that man, is he trying to start a riot


That's weird, 'cause his mid-day forecast he only mentioned that 'some other models' show 'several inches accumulation' and would have a more detailed forecast later. This must be WGN's RPM model with updated data. Every other model now has the backside snow well north and west of Chicago.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1579266 said:


> the story is no good with pic"s
> 
> View attachment 122591
> 
> 
> I've seen 4-5 model runs with 4-5 different areas getting snow with a dusting to 10/12 inches alone today...


Looks good for me, I'd take it. But I wish everyone here would get a good snow to plow.


----------



## dlcs

Rainer;1579370 said:


> That's weird, 'cause his mid-day forecast he only mentioned that 'some other models' show 'several inches accumulation' and would have a more detailed forecast later. This must be WGN's RPM model with updated data. Every other model now has the backside snow well north and west of Chicago.


Another local weather guesser is talking about this stomr but he says 2-4" and every model is different right now.


----------



## GMC99

Rainer;1579370 said:


> That's weird, 'cause his mid-day forecast he only mentioned that 'some other models' show 'several inches accumulation' and would have a more detailed forecast later. This must be WGN's RPM model with updated data. Every other model now has the backside snow well north and west of Chicago.


I heard him on the radio a little while ago.... In one ear out the other as far as im concerned


----------



## dlcs

NOAA is already forcasting this snow with amounts, way too early.

Tonight Showers likely, then occasional showers and possibly a thunderstorm after midnight. Areas of dense fog. Temperature rising to around 53 by 5am. East wind 5 to 15 mph becoming south after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 90%. New rainfall amounts between a quarter and half of an inch possible. 
Tuesday Showers likely and possibly a thunderstorm, then showers and thunderstorms after noon. Some of the storms could produce heavy rainfall. High near 61. South wind 10 to 15 mph becoming southwest 5 to 10 mph in the afternoon. Winds could gust as high as 20 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New rainfall amounts between a half and three quarters of an inch possible. 
Tuesday Night Rain showers before midnight, then rain and snow likely. Some thunder is also possible. Low around 29. North wind 5 to 15 mph. Chance of precipitation is 80%. New snow accumulation of around an inch possible. 
Wednesday A 50 percent chance of snow. Cloudy, with a high near 31. Blustery. New snow accumulation of around 3 inches.


----------



## Rainer

Heaviest snow band looks to set up from Davenport, IA to Green Bay, WI. Further south and east you get away from that axis, the less (if any) you'll get. Sorry southsiders.

This is a lot like that storm from December that we were all hyped about that stayed NW of us. At this point, I'm dividing by 2 for totals. So I'd say 1/2"-1" out here in McHenry county.

I'm as full of **** as anyone, however.


----------



## dlcs

Rainer;1579395 said:


> Heaviest snow band looks to set up from Davenport, IA to Green Bay, WI. Further south and east you get away from that axis, the less (if any) you'll get. Sorry southsiders.
> 
> This is a lot like that storm from December that we were all hyped about that stayed NW of us. At this point, I'm dividing by 2 for totals. So I'd say 1/2"-1" out here in McHenry county.
> 
> I'm as full of **** as anyone, however.


I feel like I'm setting myself up for a big let down but whats new.


----------



## swtiih

just seems that with a 60 in January we should get a full blown snowstorm 2 days later


----------



## Rainer

swtiih;1579403 said:


> just seems that with a 60 in January we should get a full blown snowstorm 2 days later


It was 60°+ a day or so before the 1967 Blizzard.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Wasnt it warm a few years ago also then we got the blizzard


----------



## dlcs

Alot of our major snowstorms come in on the heels of a very warm day.


----------



## metallihockey88

Well finally finished my fun for the day. 2 units installed in 9 hours by myself. Not too bad if i must say so. Even got the rare good job from the boss lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Them are purdy lookin


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1579436 said:


> Well finally finished my fun for the day. 2 units installed in 9 hours by myself. Not too bad if i must say so. Even got the rare good job from the boss lol


The lower right needs more paint.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hahaha....


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1579445 said:


> The lower right needs more paint.


Damn. Guess ill have to fix that when i do the other two later this week. Cant wait to get a chance to criticize the paint job in your garage haha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rainer;1579395 said:


> Heaviest snow band looks to set up from Davenport, IA to Green Bay, WI. Further south and east you get away from that axis, the less (if any) you'll get. Sorry southsiders.
> 
> This is a lot like that storm from December that we were all hyped about that stayed NW of us. At this point, I'm dividing by 2 for totals. So I'd say 1/2"-1" out here in McHenry county.
> 
> I'm as full of **** as anyone, however.


A few years I would have wrote this event off. 48 hours out I would figured the models had a handle on it. This year at 48, anything is possible (unlikely).

Two plus inches of rain will give a good bump in work
Everyone please keep an eye on your sump pumps unless u want eric or myself at your home.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I really love these winter car commercials. Are they really that far out of touch with current events.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1579465 said:


> Damn. Guess ill have to fix that when i do the other two later this week. Cant wait to get a chance to criticize the paint job in your garage haha


Lookin good from a blind mans point of view.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1579467 said:


> A few years I would have wrote this event off. 48 hours out I would figured the models had a handle on it. This year at 48, anything is possible (unlikely).
> 
> Two plus inches of rain will give a good bump in work
> Everyone please keep an eye on your sump pumps unless u want eric or myself at your home.


Aaaaah, I do sump pumps too ya know. Geez, no love at all. Actually, more like no respect, no respect i tell ya.


----------



## dieselss

Ok pat. How long should I watch it?? Water goes in....water goes out. Repeat. Water goes in....water goes out. Repeat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1579535 said:


> Aaaaah, I do sump pumps too ya know. Geez, no love at all. Actually, more like no respect, no respect i tell ya.


But do ya paint?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes sir. Actually finished all interior trim and doors this weekend. Doing entire interior of house as soon as i get this job done


----------



## campkd6

Got to go out this am and spread Ice Control Chips on the gravel lots and drives. Needed studded tires just to get out of my driveway to bad we can't have them. Could have had ice skating on it this morning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1579536 said:


> Ok pat. How long should I watch it?? Water goes in....water goes out. Repeat. Water goes in....water goes out. Repeat


vicious cycle like sex, constant in and out. Then one day your hit with a surprise.


----------



## dieselss

I'm sure. Ron any comments?? Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm a bit torn on this week. My plan for tomorrow is to drop my plow at work, load my trailer and leave Wednesday. I don't need to be in KC until noon Thursday...... I got 12 hours for the model to lie to me. There are some showing a few inches for all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1579562 said:


> I'm sure. Ron any comments?? Lol


His snip and tuck is Wednesday


----------



## dieselss

Oh that's right. Well let's hope we get a good pushable event.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Getting a little foggy out here. I guess the 16 inches of frost in the ground that we hit may be causing it.


----------



## WilliamOak

Took clay bar to my truck today, holy **** what a pain! Had a rotor basically explode on me and shoot metal shards all over the side of my truck that turned to rust specs immediately. That was the extent of my productivity for the week lol


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1579567 said:


> His snip and tuck is Wednesday


I'd have to postpone that little bit of fun to be able to plow some real snow.


----------



## dlcs

SullivanSeptic;1579590 said:


> Getting a little foggy out here. I guess the 16 inches of frost in the ground that we hit may be causing it.


Oh yeah, foggy here too and lots of water standing too with no where to go. Can't wait until we get two inches of rain tomorrow. What a mess it will be.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thata the most frost I've hit in almost 3 years. It sucked. Still have flat teeth on bucket. Makes for an annoying day.


----------



## road2damascus

WilliamOak;1579591 said:


> Took clay bar to my truck today, holy **** what a pain! Had a rotor basically explode on me and shoot metal shards all over the side of my truck that turned to rust specs immediately. That was the extent of my productivity for the week lol


The clay bar takes lots of effort but really does wonders for the finish of a vehicle. I have resorted to using a Teflon liquid paint cleaner due to laziness of not wanting to clay bar them.


----------



## dlcs

SullivanSeptic;1579597 said:


> Thata the most frost I've hit in almost 3 years. It sucked. Still have flat teeth on bucket. Makes for an annoying day.


How deep is the frost and how thick? I was talking to some farmers the other day and they said, the ground is so dry here that the soil wasn't freezing like normal because of lack of moisture. Don't know how true that is, have you noticed it?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

16 inches where i was at today.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

This weather were getting reminds me of the blizzard if 1967 same way real warm then the bottom dropped out ???just some food fir thought


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1579636 said:


> This weather were getting reminds me of the blizzard if 1967 same way real warm then the bottom dropped out ???just some food fir thought











no blizzard here


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I wasn't born yet. Can you rated to something I know?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Blizzard of 78 ???


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

4 more years.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bad snow in 98 ???


----------



## kevlars

Hambrick & Co.;1579646 said:


> 4 more years.


Do you even have a license to drive!!


----------



## road2damascus

My mom is over today and telling me it took two weeks to finally get to her car that was buried on a side street of Evanston during the blizzard of 67. She said you couldn't see any of the cars that were parked on the street.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

That would be true youngster my dad walked home from I55 & harlem to oaklawn


----------



## 1olddogtwo

67 I wasn't born

77 I remenber shoveling around my dads truck

99 I had quit plowing by then, I drove all over chicaoland

Groundhog , I drove all over the southland delivering fuel

I'm plowing the next one!!


----------



## road2damascus

78 i was a 2 years old. Don't remember.
99 i lived in Florida
Groundhog i plowed 33 hrs straight, slept for four then went out to do more, slept and then some more plowing.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

67 i helped shovel my moms car out

78 I was running my uncles snow thrower

98 I was a FF on a Engine shoveling for all the ambulance calls for 3 days


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You will be in KC. Hahahahahaha.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy crap am I old


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1579674 said:


> You will be in KC. Hahahahahaha.


Good call

Ill bring my plow with me then, really think they may have one?


----------



## dieselss

Yes u are Dennis Bahaha.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1579676 said:


> Holy crap am I old


Crazy too, I don't recall one in 98


----------



## dieselss

I thought it was in 03??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok the year maybe 99 we got 18.3. I was still married to the Ex.We lived in Burbank in a apartment off 87th newland


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1579692 said:


> Ok the year maybe 99 we got 18.3. I was still married to the Ex


Your still crazy in a good way


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1579693 said:


> Your still crazy in a good way


Why thank you


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1579661 said:


> 67 I wasn't born
> 
> 77 I remenber shoveling around my dads truck
> 
> 99 I had quit plowing by then, I drove all over chicaoland
> 
> Groundhog , I drove all over the southland delivering fuel
> 
> I'm plowing the next one!!


Worst one I remember is two years ago.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tommy's talking snow in 15 mins.....here we go


----------



## road2damascus

Let us know what he is guessing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

24" divde by 8 times 3 divded by 12 =


----------



## road2damascus

Three quarters of an inch


----------



## R&R Yard Design

3 inches of rain. Get the pumps ready


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1579724 said:


> Tommy's talking snow in 15 mins.....here we go


.8 for my area....joy! Your map was more impressive


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1579734 said:


> Three quarters of an inch


Going with 1.2 for our biggest event of the season


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1579736 said:


> .8 for my area....joy! Your map was more impressive


Both are good lies.


----------



## road2damascus

My sneaky LES event was the biggest. Wilmette recorded 2" 

I was just under that but got a full push out of it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yeah but he said the totals where going to change by the next couple of days also. So we'll get ????? Htfk


----------



## road2damascus

We will get the donut hole


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1579743 said:


> My sneaky LES event was the biggest. Wilmette recorded 2"
> 
> I was just under that but got a full push out of it.


Is LES real snow....I know it pays real cash


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I like donuts. But only warm ones. May they sound good right now time to make a run to munster donut


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1579749 said:


> Is LES real snow....I know it pays real cash


Sure it is and yes it does.


----------



## dlcs

Well the latest is all the snow is going over Iowa, no snow for us.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow was that thunder loud. It set my alarm off


----------



## dieselss

Holy thunder and lightning boy blunder !! Sure is purdy!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I can't believe my GS is sleeping in my bay window. The lighting is heavy and loud as hell


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hail rolling ground is covered


----------



## dieselss

Holy hail!! That was loud


----------



## 1olddogtwo

60 at six...


----------



## erkoehler

Good Morning!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

My GS barked once and that's it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Whew! Neither tank I installed yesterday floated on me. We ran out of daylight and couldn't fill them with water yesterday. Considering the amount of rain we are supposed to get today, I better fill them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It poured last night. Today/tonight should be interesting


----------



## Midwest Pond

January showers brings February flowers

.


----------



## ultimate plow

Holy warm snow storm


----------



## GMC99

Not sure what hes got circled for saturday....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

that's the mist area


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mist! Hahahaha. Thats funny


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I try.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh the mist area!! Like you mean it MIST us


----------



## dieselss

That's the Gary pronunciation!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1579983 said:


> That's the Gary pronunciation!!


Ok so then whats blue pronuciation??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

On his site, that circled spot is 1-3 inches. I got a laugh out of it.


----------



## dlcs

No that circle is the black hole.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

The nosnow vortex


----------



## SnowMatt13

We're going to get 2-3 inches tomorrow

No, just a dusting.

No, 1-2 inches

No, just rain

No, 2-3 inches

OK there's my forecast for the last hour.


----------



## dfdsuperduty

Listen I have the most accurate forcast.... It could rain, it could snow, it maybe overcast, it may be sunny do you think for the NWS


----------



## buildinon

road2damascus;1579747 said:


> We will get the donut hole


:laughing:
That is my prediction as well with the way this season is going...so anything on top of that is a bonus Thumbs Up

 we need something


----------



## dieselss

Sprinkles on top of the donut?? That's the bonus you want B?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the best I can offer yesterday's forecast


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anybody else watch Skiliing? He has the the whole area under snow by about 4pm tomorrow afternoon with the northwest burbs in it sooner. He said accumulation is very likely across the area as well.


We are all doubtful about his forecasts latey but I have to say he did nail that 1.1 inch on the head last Friday. 


Also my surgery is now planned for tomorrow. Seems like whenever I schedule it, it snows. So lets hope that I have to cancel it again tomorrow!


----------



## buildinon

Well I found a way to make up for the lack of snow income this year. Last week my wife had me make a set of dog stairs for our little weiner dog to get up to the couch easier as she is seven now and having back issues. We showed our neighbor wo does all this craft stuff and sells stuff online through some website where people buy crap. So she and my wife apparently took pictures of the dog going up and down the stairs and what not, and diffrent views of them and posted them on her page on there. Now I have to build 21 sets of strairs that have sold in the last 3 days!!! Apparently my design looks better than the others on there, and after seeing the ones on there now I would have to agree. Sometimes being a carpenter by trade we tend to go a little to fer with stuff for ourselves...lol...I told them I wouldn't of put those ones online as I would of built easier ones to sell, until they told me they sold them $160 a set plus shipping!!! So I guess I am now a general contractor and also in the pet stair buisness


----------



## buildinon

I also told them to hold off on sales for a short time as I need to get all of these built...lol


----------



## birchwood

Pushin 2 Please;1580097 said:


> Anybody else watch Skiliing? He has the the whole area under snow by about 4pm tomorrow afternoon with the northwest burbs in it sooner. He said accumulation is very likely across the area as well.
> 
> We are all doubtful about his forecasts latey but I have to say he did nail that 1.1 inch on the head last Friday.
> 
> Also my surgery is now planned for tomorrow. Seems like whenever I schedule it, it snows. So lets hope that I have to cancel it again tomorrow!


Yes it was a nice forecast, but was very hard to pay attention to, the forecast maps kept on showing up on his shirt and bald head, so distracting.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I saw that too! LOL.


----------



## birchwood

I probably rubbed my eyes 2 or 3 times and thought I'm not that tired am I?


----------



## snowguys

He said snow in here by 1 tomw and from the map he was showing look to be 2-3 inchs


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, his map showed 2-3 inches in the Joliet area, to about 2 inches by the big airports. They showed 6-8 inch totals far northwest.


----------



## dieselss

Whats the guess for us southerners??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

To be honest, nobody knows. Numbers go from nothing here to 1-3. Gotta love it!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ill take that!


----------



## ultimate plow

Dlcs do not brag


----------



## R&R Yard Design

.5 to 1.1 for us jeff and thinking that maybe on the high side as the pavement will be quite warm tonight


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think we will be lucky to get a salt run. High winds will dry everything up before it freezes.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1580195 said:


> Dlcs do not brag


He'll do good! Lucky!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ron I hope we get more than that but if thats it then I guess that is ok as well.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1580018 said:


> No that circle is the black hole.


Coming from the guy now under a Winter Storm Warning!!


Hambrick & Co.;1580206 said:


> Ron I hope we get more than that but if thats it then I guess that is ok as well.


Anything can happen. We all know that this year!


----------



## dieselss

True anything can happen. Just maybe an idea lol 
Thx Russ. Was hoping for more but that's always


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1580225 said:


> Coming from the guy now under a Winter Storm Warning!!
> 
> Anything can happen. We all know that this year!


Nope, winter weather advisory for 2 inches.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1580237 said:


> Nope, winter weather advisory for 2 inches.


That is it? If your only going to get 2 inches, we for sure wont get anything.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1580237 said:


> Nope, winter weather advisory for 2 inches.


The Winter Storm Warning has to be a county or 2 away?


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1580248 said:


> The Winter Storm Warning has to be a county or 2 away?


Yes, two counties to the west. I am in Whiteside county.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Heres the deal, Im leaving out at 3AM 24 hours earlier then planned.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1580250 said:


> Yes, two counties to the west. I am in Whiteside county.


I figured you were close.


1olddogtwo;1580253 said:


> Heres the deal, Im leaving out at 3AM 24 hours earlier then planned.


Well if your leaving I know your thoughts!


----------



## clncut

Had a robin in the yard today.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I had a batman in mine.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Skies look angry over Joliet.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes they do.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Little lighting and thunder. And the damn dish going in and out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's why dish's $&(k. Wow, it is raining hard!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat dont let the door hit you on the way out. 


Lol be safe pat


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1580317 said:


> That's why dish's $&(k. Wow, it is raining hard!


I agree. But I'm stuck for another year with it.

Bye Pat. We will miss you and your witty posts! Safe travels


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1580327 said:


> I agree. But I'm stuck for another year with it.
> 
> Bye Pat. We will miss you and your witty posts! Safe travels


Ha...I think they have internet down there...I'm sure its slow to match the population


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1580324 said:


> Pat dont let the door hit you on the way out.
> 
> Lol be safe pat


Y'll be missed like this years snow!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Still down pouring here, the river is coming up and ice will be messing up piers all night.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Good. We need moisture. Any kind of moisture.


----------



## 01PStroke

1.3 for us south siders says skilling. More as you go north. 2 at ohare


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I said last week it would snow when I I leaving for KC.......little did I know. Plow is storing put away, trailer loaded , truck fill of fuel. looks like a fun drive down there too

enjoy the snow I hope it comes


----------



## White Gardens

Anybody seen any model runs for next weekend?

InAccuweather has a 3"-6" storm prediction for us for next weekend.




............


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No one even knows whats gonna happen tomorrow afternoon. Why would that prediction for next weekend hold any weight at all?


----------



## road2damascus

Wait, its going to snow here? I am not betting on it any more. Its like throwing down a hundred on black when there has been a long streak of red. It unfortunately keeps coming up red.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

White Gardens;1580377 said:


> Anybody seen any model runs for next weeke
> InAccuweather has a 3"-6" storm prediction for us for next weekend.
> 
> nd?
> 
> Yea, ill post it after I pack...looks good too for you guys.
> 
> ............


............


----------



## dieselss

Really all this rain !!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Glad its not all snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

White Gardens;1580377 said:


> Anybody seen any model runs for next weekend?
> 
> InAccuweather has a 3"-6" storm prediction for us for next weekend.
> 
> ............


here u go


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

it cant snow I haven't fix my front end yet


----------



## dieselss

Fix a flat in a can??


----------



## erkoehler

Getting a full push and another round of salt on the January invoices would be phenomenal. Need to make up some ground!


----------



## dlcs

Get ready guys it's tracking further east. They now say 8 inches for as far east as Dixon. So you guys may get some too.purplebou


----------



## kevlars

Hey, dlcs, where do u get all your info? NOAA?

Kevlars


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Breaking update.

Its raining

No need to thank me.


----------



## Snow2Go

Lol idiot of the day saying we are gonna get snow next weekend. Lets work on tomorrow first. You know nothing can be trusted when it comes to the weather unless its 6 hours before.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1580638 said:


> Breaking update.
> 
> Its raining
> 
> No need to thank me.


Please be more specific like "light rain" or "mist"


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Easy man. He's not an idiot cause he asked a question or stated something he read. If you're so smart tell us what the weather will be then. From your post you have no clue either. Keep the new calling to yourself. It's not appreciated.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There's a mist on the window, its blurring my vision


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1580654 said:


> Easy man. He's not an idiot cause he asked a question or stated something he read. If you're so smart tell us what the weather will be then. From your post you have no clue either. Keep the new calling to yourself. It's not appreciated.


Huh?......


----------



## WilliamOak

http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2013/01/29/cary-grove-drill-to-include-shooting-blanks-in-hallways/

My old HS, I see zero problems with it. Anyone agree?


----------



## 01PStroke

WilliamOak;1580706 said:


> http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2013/01/29/cary-grove-drill-to-include-shooting-blanks-in-hallways/
> 
> My old HS, I see zero problems with it. Anyone agree?


No. Too much to go wrong.. Accidents can happen. If they wanted to play the sound of gunfire, ok. Not shooting blanks.

That said, newest from skilling is 2.0-2.5 for us south siders


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Now its only 1 inch if that. Well just a salting is ok


----------



## 01PStroke

R&R Yard Design;1580732 said:


> Now its only 1 inch if that. Well just a salting is ok


Love how he flip flops after 15 mins.


----------



## dlcs

kevlars;1580631 said:


> Hey, dlcs, where do u get all your info? NOAA?
> 
> Kevlars


Terry swail's

If your on Facebook, "like" his page. He updates it ever so often.


----------



## Raymond S.

WilliamOak;1580706 said:


> http://chicago.cbslocal.com/2013/01/29/cary-grove-drill-to-include-shooting-blanks-in-hallways/
> 
> My old HS, I see zero problems with it. Anyone agree?


"If you need to run a drill, you run a drill," she told WBBM Newsradio's Bernie Tafoya. "They run fire drills all the time, but they don't run up and down the hallway with a flamethrower."
Kind of a valid point. I personally don't have a problem with it. It's sad that our kids have to "get used to the sound of gunshots in the hallway" but if it saves lives then its necessary.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

See the problem I see is everyone trys to find fault with stuff. Then when stuff. Does happens god forbid they start complaining why no one did anything to prevent this.so like the ol saying goes damned if ya do and damned if ya dont


----------



## buildinon

Anyone else have some "new" search bar showing up on their computer when on this site for stuff? It is for used tractor parts / truck accessories / farm equipment / used trucks / ford truck
Kinda wierd and did anyone else notice in some of the posts certian words highlighted in blue? Just curious as it seemed weird to me, or plowsite added a new way of advertising as if all the flashing adds weren't enough.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it's still misying out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it's still misting out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron does sound familiar. they must've read my texts from me to you yesterday afternoon

. COMPUTER MODELS AND
HPC GUIDANCE WOULD SUGGEST A SWATH OF 3 TO 5 INCHES OF SNOW ACROSS
OUR NORTHWEST CWA WHERE I PLACED THE ADVISORY...WHILE WHAT I`M
LOOKING AT IN OBSERVATIONAL DATA MAKE ME WONDER IF WE`LL BE ABLE TO
SQUEEZE OUT EVEN 2 INCHES. AS A COMPROMISE WILL GO WITH 2 TO 4
INCHES "POSSIBLE" WORDING AND PUT OUT AN ADVISORY TO BLEND WITH
NEIGHBORS AND ERR ON THE SIDE OF CAUTION...BUT DEFINITELY SEEING
SOME BUST POTENTIAL IN THIS FORECAST


----------



## ultimate plow

Donut hooole anyone? DD time!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;1580854 said:


> Donut hooole anyone? DD time!


already on my second cup


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo;1580855 said:


> already on my second cup


Nice! Yea the snow looks like it wants nothing to do with illinois.


----------



## road2damascus

Hows it going pat? Where you at now?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wet windy wild ride so far. 55 South in the middle of nowhere Illinois.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

A bust? Wow, that never happens here. Friday night looks interesting NOW. That will miss as well I'm sure. Drive safe Pat. Keep her under 100MPH. (Your pulling your trailor). Looks likes surgrey is a go for me!


----------



## road2damascus

http://www.starlight.com/snow.html

I am thinking about mounting some of these. What do you think fellas?


----------



## dieselss

have fun with the snip and tuck ron,,,,,,,try not to flinch :salute:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1580870 said:


> A bust? Wow, that never happens here. Friday night looks interesting NOW. That will miss as well I'm sure. Drive safe Pat. Keep her under 100MPH. (Your pulling your trailor). Looks likes surgrey is a go for me!


normally I take 80 into Iowa and I 35 south today would be a bad idea to do that. Kansas City is expecting 1 to 3 inches is it is already


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1580903 said:


> have fun with the snip and tuck ron,,,,,,,try not to flinch :salute:


Fun is what I was planning! LOL


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1580870 said:


> A bust? Wow, that never happens here. Friday night looks interesting NOW. That will miss as well I'm sure. Drive safe Pat. Keep her under 100MPH. (Your pulling your trailor). Looks likes surgrey is a go for me!


Friday, ???


----------



## dieselss

Be safe driving dwn there Pat.


----------



## erkoehler

ultimate plow;1580861 said:


> Nice! Yea the snow looks like it wants nothing to do with illinois.


A salt run is what I'm holding out for! Plowing this season.....I've accepted the fact it may not happen at all.

Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## dlcs

Still rain here, I say its a bust here too.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

01PStroke;1580714 said:


> No. Too much to go wrong.. Accidents can happen. If they wanted to play the sound of gunfire, ok. Not shooting blanks.
> 
> That said, newest from skilling is 2.0-2.5 for us south siders


I say roll a tank threw the gym......
:laughing:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1580917 said:


> Friday, ???


Friday overnight into Saturday. Saturday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

you mean this little 1


----------



## Snow2Go

Hambrick & Co.;1580654 said:


> Easy man. He's not an idiot cause he asked a question or stated something he read. If you're so smart tell us what the weather will be then. From your post you have no clue either. Keep the new calling to yourself. It's not appreciated.


Well I think its time to face reality and realize that no one can predict weather. Skilling last night 1-2" Conrad is on wgn right now saying maybe a 1" but if you clearly use common sense and look at the radar the storm is track too far to the west and that screen is right in from of him. Ill stick by what I said before. If its not 6 hours before, don't trust anything.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So 1" on that one?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, that's the one Pat. Little one? Yes but it is our goodest chance for the next several days!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

All I can say is O Brother good grief


----------



## GMC99

With the way it looks, Rockford will be lucky to even see anything... Its to warm outside, the majority of whatever falls here is going to melt on contact anyways... Same old **** different day


----------



## dlcs

It just amazes me how fast these forcasts change. were down to less than a inch of snow now but its still pouring rain. 1 hour west of me in Iowa, they are getting to hammered. **** THIS


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There is a little wave towards Kansas City that could get you into the Rockford area. If that doesn't stay together, it might be a bust across the whole area.


----------



## dlcs

Check this out, 4 different weather guys, forcasting widely different totals. This is the latest map but its already 10 minutes old so subject to change again.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

John Dee is trying to keep us positive. He is saying Friday nights and Saturdays clipper will bring 1-3 and than Saturdays nights will bring 1-2. Wonder how mush that will change by Friday?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There is no way that little wave will bring that much snow.


----------



## dlcs

Another one


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1580985 said:


> John Dee is trying to keep us positive. He is saying Friday nights and Saturdays clipper will bring 1-3 and than Saturdays nights will bring 1-2. Wonder how mush that will change by Friday?


I'm scared to look but he has been right most of the year for us. He forcasts nothing for northern Illinois and we have had nothing....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sully was right, I should have brought my plow down here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

10 minutes to snippy time.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1580988 said:


> I'm scared to look but he has been right most of the year for us. He forcasts nothing for northern Illinois and we have had nothing....lol


Lets hope he is right than!


1olddogtwo;1580990 said:


> Sully was right, I should have brought my plow down here


I said hat too! Pics please. Since we don't have any snow, at least show me some!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1580993 said:


> 10 minutes to snippy time.


That was last Fridays appointment. Today it is at 11am. Gives me more time to get excited!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1580995 said:


> That was last Fridays appointment. Today it is at 11am. Gives me more time to get excited!


Getting excited and getting snipped dont sound like they belong in the same sentance.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1580978 said:


> It just amazes me how fast these forcasts change. were down to less than a inch of snow now but its still pouring rain. 1 hour west of me in Iowa, they are getting to hammered. **** THIS


You have to be pretty close to the rain snow line now? The back of the system really looks to be breaking apart now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1581000 said:


> Getting excited and getting snipped dont sound like they belong in the same sentance.....


Not at all. The only good thing was that the wife, well lets just say she gave me a good luck send off!


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1581001 said:


> You have to be pretty close to the rain snow line now? The back of the system really looks to be breaking apart now.


There are flakes mixing in right now, mostly rain still.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1581006 said:


> There are flakes mixing in right now, mostly rain still.


Temps just are not crashing fast enough and like GMC said, the wet pavement will to work against us! Hope you at least get a salt run.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

you do realize today is Wednesday it's hump day


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1581009 said:


> you do realize today is Wednesday it's hump day


I do now. Good, it worked out good!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it's turned into a beautiful day down here. 42 partly sunny about an hour west Saint Louis









A hour ago was the last heavy mist


----------



## 1olddogtwo

pictures need to be flipped


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Looks like salting city and south. 1-2" West and North. 

And plowing possible Saturday morning area wide.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Pushin 2 Please;1581003 said:


> Not at all. The only good thing was that the wife, well lets just say she gave me a good luck send off!


Hope that good luck send off didn't create what you are going in to avoid...LOL:laughing:


----------



## dlcs

Dodge Plow Pwr;1581027 said:


> Hope that good luck send off didn't create what you are going in to avoid...LOL:laughing:


LMAO, :laughing:


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1581008 said:


> Temps just are not crashing fast enough and like GMC said, the wet pavement will to work against us! Hope you at least get a salt run.


Its snowing now but nothing is freezing to the pavement, ground is way warm.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1581026 said:


> Looks like salting city and south. 1-2" West and North.
> 
> And plowing possible Saturday morning area wide.


I think that plowing is a real good bet on Saturday morning!


Dodge Plow Pwr;1581027 said:


> Hope that good luck send off didn't create what you are going in to avoid...LOL:laughing:


Us too!


dlcs;1581032 said:


> Its snowing now but nothing is freezing to the pavement, ground is way warm.


I don't think that the temps will reall support accumulation for a few hours yet. By that time the system might be all but done?


----------



## dieselss

Have fun Ron,,,,,snip snip


----------



## 1olddogtwo

okay I spoke too soon is now 31 degrees and it's starting to snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks to be some redeveloping going on out south west?


----------



## ultimate plow

Dry air is killing our chances. I think spotty snow showers will be the story possibly giving areas a dusting otherwise our only chance is this water freezing. BUST!


----------



## ChicagoPlower

Pushin 2 Please;1581071 said:


> Looks to be some redeveloping going on out south west?


The stuff in Des Moines looks to be holding together for now, but by the time it gets here I think it's gonna lose it's punch. Too much dry air. It looks like a possible salt run at best.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just heard a very loud screen. anyone else hear it?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hear lots of whimpering and crying like a baby.


----------



## dlcs

The redevlopment in southeast Iowa is increasing.The dusting we just got has already melted off and its sunny.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salt run at best is right. Now that everything has come to an end, the winds our now going to pick up. I guessing all lots will be dryed up way before they have any chance for any kind of freeze up. Let's keep our fingers crossed for late Friday night into Saturday. 


I am now drugged up and at the doc's office. Thanks for all the well wishes. Let the "fun" begin!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1580986 said:


> There is no way that little wave will bring that much snow.


You are so right push a wave, Wave bye bye to us again!!! PS Good luck with the snip


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1581117 said:


> Salt run at best is right. Now that everything has come to an end, the winds our now going to pick up. I guessing all lots will be dryed up way before they have any chance for any kind of freeze up. Let's keep our fingers crossed for late Friday night into Saturday.
> 
> I am now drugged up and at the doc's office. Thanks for all the well wishes. Let the "fun" begin!


I wish I was drugged up....lol Good Luck!


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1581117 said:


> Salt run at best is right. Now that everything has come to an end, the winds our now going to pick up. I guessing all lots will be dryed up way before they have any chance for any kind of freeze up. Let's keep our fingers crossed for late Friday night into Saturday.
> 
> I am now drugged up and at the doc's office. Thanks for all the well wishes. Let the "fun" begin!


Make sure they cut the blue wire and not the red!!!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## dieselss

Hope he's got stock in Lang ice lol. Good lick Ron!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1581117 said:


> Salt run at best is right. Now that everything has come to an end, the winds our now going to pick up. I guessing all lots will be dryed up way before they have any chance for any kind of freeze up. Let's keep our fingers crossed for late Friday night into Saturday.
> 
> I am now drugged up and at the doc's office. Thanks for all the well wishes. Let the "fun" begin!


You have a weird idea of fun! But I guess too each their own. Good luck buddy. :salute:


----------



## road2damascus

Heard it was snowing in mcHenry. 35 and rain in Morton grove.


----------



## GMC99

God the weather chick on 2 has some nice hoo hass....


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Frozen bags of peas will be his best friend.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1581065 said:


> okay I spoke too soon is now 31 degrees and it's starting to snow


You must feel right at home with the abrupt changes in weather.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1581117 said:


> Salt run at best is right. Now that everything has come to an end, the winds our now going to pick up. I guessing all lots will be dryed up way before they have any chance for any kind of freeze up. Let's keep our fingers crossed for late Friday night into Saturday.
> 
> I am now drugged up and at the doc's office. Thanks for all the well wishes. Let the "fun" begin!


Good luck. All this talk about it is not helping me. I am next in line for the snip snip.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Me as well.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

our chances here in wood dale il are about done, too high temps, storm is past us, too warm of a ground, don't think we'll even be able to get a salt run in.


----------



## birchwood

road2damascus;1581154 said:


> Good luck. All this talk about it is not helping me. I am next in line for the snip snip.





SullivanSeptic;1581164 said:


> Me as well.


Well once everyone has lost their balls we should have a get together to celebrate long lost friends.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

All done. Little sore but not at all in pain. Sully, good doc. Call him!


----------



## birchwood

who did you have and where did you go?


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1581197 said:


> All done. Little sore but not at all in pain. Sully, good doc. Call him!


He went to Dr.Nick


----------



## birchwood

Hey thats a deal.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He is out of Orland on 143rd. Good guy. To be honest, I really didn't. Want to get to know him!


----------



## 01PStroke

Glad to hear the surgery went well!

I've noticed the weather Channel has been SPOT ON with these last "events". When I was watching last night as skilling said we could still get some they were calling for it to miss north.


----------



## dieselss

Glad its doing well Ron


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It is sore. Not gonna lie but yes all went well. 


Anybody catch Skilling?


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1581223 said:


> It is sore. Not gonna lie but yes all went well.
> 
> Anybody catch Skilling?


Yeah he beat around the bush a lot. He's calling for .4 or less for south siders


----------



## captshawn

Steady snow/flurries here for about a hour or better, but not sticking at all.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1581224 said:


> Yeah he beat around the bush a lot. He's calling for .4 or less for south siders


.4 might be on the high side.


captshawn;1581228 said:


> Steady snow/flurries here for about a hour or better, but not sticking at all.


Still to warm?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just saw him now. I think that his map is well over done. He has the whole area under a decent snow band around 4pm. Lets hope Friday night stays on track. HOPE!


----------



## captshawn

Pushin 2 Please;1581235 said:


> .4 might be on the high side.
> 
> Still to warm?


Showing 35 here. I have guys at my house installing a fence and I was shocked at how little frost is in the ground.


----------



## dlcs

NOAA still has us in 2-3". :laughing: were bracing for round two, hell some schools even let out early.


----------



## erkoehler

Fox Lake has a light dusting, still nothing down by Crystal Lake.


----------



## Snow2Go

We aren't getting anything.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1581247 said:


> NOAA still has us in 2-3". :laughing: were bracing for round two, hell some schools even let out early.


Out early? We never got let out early for a dusting to 2 inches. Is it sticking at all?


----------



## captshawn

Pushin 2 Please;1581264 said:


> Out early? We never got let out early for a dusting to 2 inches.


I know our schools let out early, but it is for some teachers in service kinda day.


----------



## condo plow

captshawn;1581266 said:


> I know our schools let out early, but it is for some teachers in service kinda day.


For Chicago public schools its report card day


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1581264 said:


> Out early? We never got let out early for a dusting to 2 inches. Is it sticking at all?


we got a dusting on the first round and then the sun came out, melted away. Its snowing very lightly now but not really sticking and most of it is going around us.


----------



## GMC99

cold front sure is taking its time moving east


----------



## 01PStroke

If anyone is looking for an awesome sub sandwich, go try FIREHOUSE SUBS by best buy in Orland. ++++


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Peppos subs. The best ever! No question its the best


----------



## condo plow

Update for midway airport area not a single snow flake in sight 40 degrees pavement and sidewalks wet maybe a salting out of this


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1581293 said:


> we got a dusting on the first round and then the sun came out, melted away. Its snowing very lightly now but not really sticking and most of it is going around us.


Maybe you'll get a salt run with this round?


01PStroke;1581296 said:


> If anyone is looking for an awesome sub sandwich, go try FIREHOUSE SUBS by best buy in Orland. ++++


Best in Orlando.


SullivanSeptic;1581298 said:


> Peppos subs. The best ever! No question its the best


Best in Tinley Park.

Best in Oak Forest is Unbeatable Eatables.


----------



## snorider075

snowing steady in geneva!


----------



## MR. Elite

falling pretty good in Elgin area, has been 4 bout 20+ min. now..


----------



## GMC99

Snowing in Carol Stream... For Now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

This last little wave is holding together pretty good. Temps might still be to high for it to stick? Is it sticking anywhere?


----------



## dlcs

Its sticking on concrete here but not even a dusting. So depressing.


----------



## 01PStroke

"Misting" snow in Morris


----------



## condo plow

Cook County
River Flood Advisory in effect until 12AM CST FRI

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A 
FLOOD ADVISORY FOR THE DES PLAINES RIVER AT RIVERSIDE. 
UNTIL LATE THURSDAY NIGHT. 
AT 945 AM WEDNESDAY THE STAGE WAS 5.3 FEET. 
ACTION STAGE IS 6.0 FEET. 
FLOOD STAGE IS 7.0 FEET. 
FORECAST

THE RIVER WILL RISE TO NEAR 6.0 FEET BY THURSDAY MORNING. 
IMPACT

AT 6.0 FEET

WATER BEGINS TO OVERFLOW BANKS IN THE LOWEST AREAS ADJACENT TO THE RIVER.


----------



## snowish10

Pretty good fall in westchester nothing sticking, but still maybe a salt run for all you that salt.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1581344 said:


> Its sticking on concrete here but not even a dusting. So depressing.


I cant believe you don't even have a dusting yet. Seems like the radar has had you under snow for a few hours now? Warm ground and air temps are hurting us. Salt run is possible.


----------



## captshawn

Wind has shifted and temps are falling


----------



## Lunarlandscape

Snowing at a good rate in des Plaines mount prospect. Grass surfaces are white. Nothing on the concrete or asphalt. Cars are snow covered.


----------



## condo plow

It started snowing @ midway


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Its rain/sleet/snowing in Lockport, but nothing is sticking. :realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Lt snow falling 27F starting to cover...wrong thread


----------



## mikeitu7

1olddogtwo;1581369 said:


> Lt snow falling 27F starting to cover...wrong thread


 rub it in


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It will snow guys. Yes it will. I am laid up in bed and can't do anything. It will snow!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Another bust in McHenry County. So much for that 1-4 for NW Illinois...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just made my consultation appointment for Wednesday. OUCH!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snowing good in New Lenox now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1581393 said:


> Just made my consultation appointment for Wednesday. OUCH!


Nice. Enjoy! (Its really not that bad)


----------



## dlcs

A dusting now in Sterling, definatley a salt run tonight but with lows in the single digits and strong winds, might need to scrape them down?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

This is the first time that I actually don't want it to snow. Oh well.


----------



## metallihockey88

Comin down pretty good in mchenry. All untreated surfaces are covered now


----------



## campkd6

Snowing here in Dekalb county grass is covering and untreated surfaces it's sticking


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Sticking on the cars and grass here in Plano and coming down pretty hard still.


----------



## road2damascus

Sticking to grass but not covered yet in Morton grove. 29 degrees out pavement is wet and starting to freeze on untreated areas. Salt trucks out on the Edens. Seen seen plenty of guys out salting commercial lots and strip malls.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Whos salting tonight


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Who's salty tonight?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I will be. Well, not me. My lots will be taken care of!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking good for Friday and Saturday. The snowy pattern could be setting up....
I know I know...


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1581536 said:


> Looking good for Friday and Saturday. The snowy pattern could be setting up....
> I know I know...


don't even go there lol


----------



## campkd6

Lots of accidents out this way


----------



## DIRISHMAN

campkd6;1581552 said:


> Lots of accidents out this way


Kinda like the weather an ACCIDENT


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So is what we got tonight it?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1581536 said:


> Looking good for Friday and Saturday. The snowy pattern could be setting up....
> I know I know...


The snow was just waiting for you to leave. Didn't want tha purrty plow to get hurt!


Hambrick & Co.;1581612 said:


> So is what we got tonight it?


Yes, it is just about all done now. Temps will be dropping all night.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Well another salt run it is then. Gonna catch some winks the out at 0200


----------



## snowish10

How many yards does everyone go through on there full salt runs ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowish10;1581647 said:


> How many yards does everyone go through on there full salt runs ?


You mean tons? Not yards?


----------



## snowish10

Yes, and how many yards is 1 ton of salt?


----------



## elitelawnteam1

slowing down in Cary, trucks should be leavin the shop in about an hour or so


----------



## mikeitu7

There is a guy that sells salt $80 ton by 167 & pulaski. He will load you up anytime if anybody needs some.


----------



## dlcs

Full salt run here and actually plowed a couple that had 1" in spots due to blowing snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Trucks will be heading out soon, if not already out. I gave the guys there route sheets so there should be no issues. Also, thanks Sully for hitting a lot in or around your route. I hate being on lock down!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1581688 said:


> Trucks will be heading out soon, if not already out. I gave the guys there route sheets so there should be no issues. Also, thanks Sully for hitting a lot in or around your route. I hate being on lock down!


He did my drive....Sully your the man!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron how long do u expect to be down?


----------



## buildinon

Hey Ron you could at least have the wife go outside and bring you in some "snow balls" to help ease the pain


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1581697 said:


> Hey Ron you could at least have the wife go outside and bring you in some "snow balls" to help ease the pain


He'll just play with them


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1581695 said:


> Ron how long do u expect to be down?


Back to 100% by Friday. Ready for Friday nights snow!


buildinon;1581697 said:


> Hey Ron you could at least have the wife go outside and bring you in some "snow balls" to help ease the pain


That is not at all a bad idea!


1olddogtwo;1581698 said:


> He'll just play with them


Yes, yes I would!


----------



## White Gardens

Quick question for you northern guys.

We put in an estimate for snow removal on a 9acre lot for an Investment firm that is out of Chicago, who purchased a property down here.

What is the going rate for salt applications per ton for you northern guys. I know what we try to get here, but wondered what the going rate was up north.

Wanted to try and figure what kind of reaction he was going to get when he looked at the numbers.


If you don't want to divulge in the thread, if you could send me a PM, that would be sweet.

Thanks!





.............


----------



## road2damascus

Quarter inch on the ground and i have seen some guys plowing. Must be trying to keep their seasonal accounts happy. One fella had his shoes on and made a pile as high as the curb. Got out and scraped everything with a shovel instead. Man, times are rough these days for contractors.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I'm all done with my salting in the Naperville, plainfield, Bolingbrook area. Are these snow shower adding up to anything by you? Don't want all my hard work to turn white again lol


----------



## erkoehler

Salted everything. One truck going back out at 3 to do some lots again and second truck rolling out at 2:30 to salt again.


----------



## erkoehler

How "good" is Friday? A push would be great, but I think we need another 18 hours before getting a decent forecast.


----------



## Northsnow

Just finished second salt run and snowing hard in Palatine. Radar keeps developing snow. What gives?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Windy as heck out.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Everyone still sleeping?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. Went out early so i could sleep.


----------



## erkoehler

Hambrick & Co.;1581847 said:


> Everyone still sleeping?


Good Morning!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1581874 said:


> Yeah. Went out early so i could sleep.


It was lonely out there. Didn't have anyone to talk to.


----------



## snowguys

Anyone on here do any target? Everytime I drive past this one super target it's a hot mess like right now it's not even salted. Just seeing if its a national or each store does it they do have a t190 sitting in the lot with no door and a tarp covering it and a 8ft pusher


----------



## snowguys

Hambrick & Co.;1581900 said:


> It was lonely out there. Didn't have anyone to talk to.


I was out but no one posted anything sense like midnight


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowguys;1581902 said:


> Anyone on here do any target? Everytime I drive past this one super target it's a hot mess like right now it's not even salted. Just seeing if its a national or each store does it they do have a t190 sitting in the lot with no door and a tarp covering it and a 8ft pusher


Most are national. What target? What area.


----------



## snowguys

Naperville/aurora boarder


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Gotta love a frozen machine in the morning. Trying to move my machine off of a new construction drop this morning. Just a little bit of frozen earth on buckets and undercarriage.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1581774 said:


> How "good" is Friday? A push would be great, but I think we need another 18 hours before getting a decent forecast.


Real good, especially for us southsiders. Tomorrow will tell all. These clippers can change there direction at anytime. It does look good for a extremly fluffy 2-3 inches south of I-55 or along I-80.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh boy..... John Dee has the same forecast as he did yesterday. BTW, I posted my thoughts first! LOL. Thumbs Up


----------



## birchwood

That sound great, like to see what happens.


Looking for some help. I have an utramount that I lifted up yesterday and that worked. But later I went to lower and nothing would happen wont go left or right or up or down. Light on controller is on and is only 2 seasons old. When you push the controller the motor doesn't run or strain the lights or anything. Looking for some imput, Do you think its a bad controller again or maybe the solenoid?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Does it "click" when you press up, left, right? If it was solenoid it should still lower.


----------



## birchwood

no its not clicking


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Did you check/clean the truck/plowside connections. Sounds like the controler is not sending power to the plow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Check power. Blown fuse?


----------



## GMC99

Are we suppose to get something Saturday night as well?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Do all the above. Also check your terminals on your battery. Make sure there clean.


Yes, GMC, we also have a shot at another clipper Saturday evening or Saturday night.


----------



## dieselss

B. Will it lower??


----------



## buildinon

Was working all night so couldn't talk Mike  had to call my mechanic in to fix a truck and had guys get 2 flats last night  I guess I was due as this year was going smooth so far. But the flats were due to operator error and not equipment failure as they hit crap so that irks me a little bit, but what can you do.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

buildinon;1582034 said:


> Was working all night so couldn't talk Mike  had to call my mechanic in to fix a truck and had guys get 2 flats last night  I guess I was due as this year was going smooth so far. But the flats were due to operator error and not equipment failure as they hit crap so that irks me a little bit, but what can you do.


Thats ok, I made it through...... Sorry about the flats.


----------



## birchwood

Hambrick & Co.;1582005 said:


> Did you check/clean the truck/plowside connections. Sounds like the controler is not sending power to the plow.


Pulled apart the plugs and reconnected a couple of times



SullivanSeptic;1582011 said:


> Check power. Blown fuse?


didn't check because I have power at the controller but will check for the leck of it.



Pushin 2 Please;1582023 said:


> Do all the above. Also check your terminals on your battery. Make sure there clean.
> 
> Yes, GMC, we also have a shot at another clipper Saturday evening or Saturday night.


They are clean tried to move but are tight and salter is still working


dieselss;1582026 said:


> B. Will it lower??


no it wont lower


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Has to be something with the plowside? Ummmmmmm, I'm still thinking.....


----------



## dieselss

How many pins at controller 4 or 6 ?


----------



## WilliamOak

snowguys;1581902 said:


> Anyone on here do any target? Everytime I drive past this one super target it's a hot mess like right now it's not even salted. Just seeing if its a national or each store does it they do have a t190 sitting in the lot with no door and a tarp covering it and a 8ft pusher


Every target I've gone by in NW burbs has a jdk machine at it. Not sure about others


----------



## road2damascus




----------



## birchwood

dieselss;1582090 said:


> How many pins at controller 4 or 6 ?


6 but thet are hard wired together,

I just printed of a trouble shooting guide from western I am going to try to walk through.


----------



## birchwood

Problem solved thanks for all of the responses. I am a little embarrassed to say what was wrong, all though the battery clamp was tight the connection of the neutral cable was just loose enough. Thanks again.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

At least it was something simple to fix and free!!!!


----------



## buildinon

I do think somebody said try the battery terminals lol...I'm liking this new speak to text on the new phone don't even have to type anymore


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pushin 2 Please;1582023 said:


> Do all the above. Also check your terminals on your battery. Make sure there clean.
> 
> Yes, GMC, we also have a shot at another clipper Saturday evening or Saturday night.





birchwood;1582112 said:


> Problem solved thanks for all of the responses. I am a little embarrassed to say what was wrong, all though the battery clamp was tight the connection of the neutral cable was just loose enough. Thanks again.





buildinon;1582125 said:


> I do think somebody said try the battery terminals lol...I'm liking this new speak to text on the new phone don't even have to type anymore


I think somebody did too! Glad it was a simple fix. Lets hope I'm right about the forecast too!Thumbs Up


----------



## birchwood

Yes you did hence the embarrassment.


----------



## clncut

Just saw Tommie's forecast at the end ....looked to be going south??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It's all good. That's what we're here for. Help each other!


----------



## polyps

Pushin 2 Please;1581982 said:


> Does it "click" when you press up, left, right? If it was solenoid it should still lower.


mine has been failing . it clicks but that's it. it's sitting exposed in a parking lot and i was told that it was happening due to the cold. it worked fine yesterday when it was warm but i had to wait for a good chunk of time for it to warm today before it worked. you guys ever heard of that ? power light is on the control but it just clicks when pressing buttons


----------



## brianbrich1

Had siimiliar issues on different plows. they clicked but nothing worked. In the end on both units it was the truck to plow connection. On both the pin on the power cable was broke and was only making intermediate contact. Check the pins and if they are not broke take a small screwdriver and spread the pins out for a better contact.


----------



## dieselss

Sometimes there's a little moisture in the plows and it freezes in the pumps or pickup tubes. Sometimes even the motor. Clicking can be a lotta different things. Need to test light it to pinpoint tho


----------



## SullivanSeptic

If it runs fine when warm but not when cold then there is something in the oil thats freezing up. Change out oil asap then check all connections. Yes, a test light does wonders.


----------



## GMC99

Skillings maps sure did make it look like the snow was going south...


----------



## clncut

1-3 south of I-80. That must be WAAAAY south then because I didn't see it in his model runs


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I used to put a cap full of "heet" in my plow fluid.


----------



## road2damascus

DistinctiveDave;1582238 said:


> I used to put a cap full of "heet" in my plow fluid.


Ahh. What is in that stuff?


----------



## polyps

thanks dudes


----------



## NorthernSvc's

filling up... again... getting tired of all these bs salting runs... I think the low snofall is starting to get to everyone.. 
I think i saw the same guy as you road2damascus, he was pushing a parking lot yesterday... I don't know exactly what he was trying to do but he had the plow down and was pushing the dust covered lot...


----------



## snowish10

NorthernSvc's;1582312 said:


> filling up... again... getting tired of all these bs salting runs... I think the low snofall is starting to get to everyone..
> I think i saw the same guy as you road2damascus, he was pushing a parking lot yesterday... I don't know exactly what he was trying to do but he had the plow down and was pushing the dust covered lot...


What kind of liquid you use? Liquid salt brine?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I make my own brine and add stuff to it depending:
If im pretreating and the ground is warm enough it's just straight brine
if i gotta burn through snow or if the ground is too cold I add between 10 -30% calcium chloride ( depending on temp)

for sidewalks we use inferno melt


----------



## snowish10

Ahh, how do you like the brine over salt? 

I was kinda looking into liquid when i get my own accounts. As just starting out in ice control it looks like alot of time getting everything right.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

road2damascus;1582298 said:


> Ahh. What is in that stuff?


I don't know, but it works.....
Maybe alcohol of some sort...


----------



## condo plow

snowish10;1582322 said:


> Ahh, how do you like the brine over salt?
> 
> I was kinda looking into liquid when i get my own accounts. As just starting out in ice control it looks like alot of time getting everything right.


What I do is use a treated salt I buy as a primary I am making my own brine but I am testing it on my property only or a vacant lot....( we are responsible for any damage our home made brine will or may not cause)..also we have the EPA to deal with for testing the chemical formula for go green....so far we are just testing if we really want to do it on a bigger scale


----------



## NorthernSvc's

It has it's place... always have some bulk on hand...there is definately a learning curve ( big possibility of creating an ice rink...) I will say this, it is awesome for small dusting events, and has been awesome for pretreating the lots, been a couple of times where i pretreated and never had to folow up with a regular salting...
Liquids have their place, but they are not a cure all... you need both...
but you can definately build a system for cheap...
built my brinemaker for around $400.00 ( not including pump)
and my sprayer for $1,000.00
got a 3000 tank on craigslist for $300.00

dont buy commercially built stuff and you will save a ton. and definately dont buy brine make it yourself, it costs me .14 cents per gallon to make brine.( yes that includes labor and fuel costs)


----------



## snowish10

Right now I only spray my drive and neighbors with this liquid I buy from russo's just so i dont have to use salt. But how many gallons on average do you use in a normal winter?

Thanks I will keep that in mind! And .14 is way cheaper then the price i pay for about 15 gallons a winter for the stuff I use at home.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

feel free to give me a call if you want to come see the setup or if ya want to try some of my home brew, id be more than happy to give you a few gallons, so you can see how you like the brine... im guessing your using the liquid calcium from russo's?


----------



## snowish10

Pm me your cell number. Ya that be cool to check out your sprayer and such. 

I believe that's what its called, its a brown liquid, it works pretty well.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Friday night \ Saturday morning..... 1-2 inches.

Saturday night..... 1 inch +\-.

Sunday night \ Monday morning...... 1 inch or so.

Tuesday night..... 1inch or so.....



There is another clipper or two even after Tuesday nights. We all know how much this can change but like Pat said before he left, it is looking a little more like winter! Thumbs Up


----------



## snowish10

Haha So true hopefully will actually get a plowable event on staurday. And atleast everyones getting so money from salting!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thats a lot of saltings. Id be needing some salt by Monday if that trend starts


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So Ron how ya feeling?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1582371 said:


> Thats a lot of saltings. Id be needing some salt by Monday if that trend starts


You and me both.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got like 10-15 ton left. The load i am pulling from now has so many chunks in it. Loader at Central didnt pull from the good spot of the pile.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey ryan how can the stuff you use have chunks thought that stuff wont stick like reg salt


----------



## GMC99

We dont need saltings! We need something plowable!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

GMC99;1582414 said:


> We dont need saltings! We need something plowable!!!


Oh go change a outlet ... lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I have regular white bulk right now. Been so warm, the untreated salt has been eating up anything it hits.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok gotch ya


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1582312 said:


> filling up... again... getting tired of all these bs salting runs... I think the low snofall is starting to get to everyone..
> I think i saw the same guy as you road2damascus, he was pushing a parking lot yesterday... I don't know exactly what he was trying to do but he had the plow down and was pushing the dust covered lot...


I almost was that guy today! Had 2 medium size residentials call and wanted me to plow the dusting on their driveway because it was slippery. It was hard not to say what was going through my mind. I sold them salt.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1582393 said:


> So Ron how ya feeling?


Good. By tomorrow I'll be 100%, whatever that is!


GMC99;1582414 said:


> We dont need saltings! We need something plowable!!!


I agree but I know I'll be plowing if we get anything close to an inch!


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1582422 said:


> Oh go change a outlet ... lol


Wheres the middle finger smiley when I need it! LOL :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Y'll get my email?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Learning the language here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I just saw it now. I haven't looked as far as the 9th but all these small clipper like systems do add up. Hey, thanks for leaving and sending us snow. Hope your having fun!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1582539 said:


> Y'll get my email?


Did you see my earlier post? You must have taught me gooder than I thought!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1582354 said:


> Friday night \ Saturday morning..... 1-2 inches.
> 
> Saturday night..... 1 inch +\-.
> 
> Sunday night \ Monday morning...... 1 inch or so.
> 
> Tuesday night..... 1inch or so.....
> 
> There is another clipper or two even after Tuesday nights. We all know how much this can change but like Pat said before he left, it is looking a little more like winter! Thumbs Up


Im pumped to go home if I wasn't working the weekend I would drive home.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Time will tell. Tomorrow this time or gooder yet Saturday morning, we will have a better handle on it!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1582587 said:


> Time will tell. Tomorrow this time or gooder yet Saturday morning, we will have a better handle on it!


By Saturday? You promise?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1582602 said:


> By Saturday? You promise?


Don't tell anybody but yes, I promise you that on Saturday morning, I will tell you what will happen Friday night. Shhhhhhh!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Y'll keeping secrets from us


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ok fine, I'll tell everybody Saturday morning what were gonna get on Friday night.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

good because I like transparency


----------



## mikeplowman

Any one see Terry Swails forecast?
2"-3" friday night
1"-2" saturday night

where is he based out of? quad cities? Chicago area?


----------



## metallihockey88

mikeplowman;1582630 said:


> Any one see Terry Swails forecast?
> 2"-3" friday night
> 1"-2" saturday night
> 
> where is he based out of? quad cities? Chicago area?


From those guesses ill say fantasy land lol


----------



## mikeplowman

ya it doesnt seem right.

he must not be from around chicago area


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Check out my new machine. Still try to come fine tuned the control


----------



## metallihockey88

Quad cities. Read it on the internet so must be true lol


----------



## SnowMatt13

As always I'll believe it when I see it.
A PAID forecast service Tuesday afternoon said 3-5 for Northern McHenry County yesterday.
We got maybe over an inch all day, by the time it stuck....a dusting.
They just can't seem to get a handle on these things anymore for whatever reason


----------



## condo plow

Per skilling 2-3 inches Saturday night?


----------



## snowguys

No it was 3inch by Sunday at 3 pm


----------



## snowguys

5 models were putting out 2-


----------



## snowguys

5 models were putting out anywhere from 2-5 inchs of snow 3 models were putting out 2inches with more snow northwest of the state so Ohare should see around 2 that's what he said


----------



## 01PStroke

2-5 from Friday to Sunday?


----------



## buildinon

1olddogtwo;1582635 said:


> Check out my new machine. Still try to come fine tuned the control


That driver has some serious driving skills (or is that you showing off from all those whacky nights of plowing :laughing: )


----------



## condo plow

buildinon;1582726 said:


> That driver has some serious driving skills (or is that you showing off from all those whacky nights of plowing :laughing: )


Now I see how old dogg wrecked hid old plow lol


----------



## elitelawnteam1

You know it's cold when there is more frost accumulation on the inside of the shop doors than all the snow we've had this year.


----------



## dieselss

It's a tad chilly on the digets this morning


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just a tad. My truck did not like being started this morning. Guess I should fix engine block heater one of these days.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

mikeplowman;1582630 said:


> Any one see Terry Swails forecast?
> 2"-3" friday night
> 1"-2" saturday night
> 
> where is he based out of? quad cities? Chicago area?


This is just about what Skilling said last night. Actually me too. Those #'s look to be very close still. Sunday night into Monday morning is our next clipper. As of now looking like another 1-2.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1582885 said:


> Just a tad. My truck did not like being started this morning. Guess I should fix engine block heater one of these days.


Na, winter is about over. Save the money for a new rig! LOL.....


----------



## erkoehler

What about us northern guys?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

1-1.5 tomorrow am... 1" Sunday am...


----------



## NorthernSvc's

More snow south... South of i-80


----------



## elitelawnteam1

erkoehler;1582909 said:


> What about us northern guys?


doesn't look like much for anyone. These guys have been right for the many times they've been calling for multiple inches. We're just gonna get another dusting.

Stock Up on Salt!!!:yow!:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^^^^^ I'll take that map. That goes throught midnight. This first clipper is not reall going to hit us till just before or just after midnight. That map shows 0.01- 0.1 by midnight. With the snow ratio of these clippers, that alone could fluff to an inch plus. Keep the faith!


----------



## GMC99

NWS has snow in the forecast for the next 7 days! Could it actually be happening? I think im dreaming


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

John Dee has not changed his forecast in a few days. Still Has the 1-3 right over us tonight. He also has 1-2 though Sunday morning. I think that his 1-3 though Monday morning will be father south than his posting. Either way, I'm sure we all like what were seeing. Now we just need it to come true!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1582951 said:


> NWS has snow in the forecast for the next 7 days! Could it actually be happening? I think im dreaming


The next 7 days? Lets hope that dream comes true!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Fingers and toes crossed


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

There's a little bit of a chill in the air today.


----------



## GMC99

Pushin 2 Please;1582955 said:


> John Dee has not changed his forecast in a few days. Still Has the 1-3 right over us tonight. He also has 1-2 though Sunday morning. I think that his 1-3 though Monday morning will be father south than his posting. Either way, I'm sure we all like what were seeing. Now we just need it to come true!


I just checked his map, hes got the 1-2 west of us now....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think it will go father east.


----------



## dieselss

East and south. Me and clncut will take it


----------



## road2damascus

West, east, south....what about little ole me north of the city :-( i want to play in the snow too.


----------



## dieselss

No. Nothing for you nort sidders


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1583041 said:


> No. Nothing for you nort sidders


Hey Jeffy play nice this is a none Banttering. Site ahahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Push you got your wish shorts,flip flops and thermal tank top weather


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

2 years ago today guys. It was the second biggest snowstorm I plowed. Yuck!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

All seriousness Ron what is your thinking on this clipper wrapping around and giving us lake effect???


----------



## SnowMatt13

I like the next 4 days of John Dee's forecast. Hopefully some of it pans out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1583074 said:


> All seriousness Ron what is your thinking on this clipper wrapping around and giving us lake effect???


Could set up a small band but it won't really be a good lake set up. I do think 2-3 inches is very likely for us south siders. Tommy will be on at 11:50. I'm looking forward to hearing him.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

did you see Skillings report first 1 showed 4. whatever. And the next 1 showed 3.4 for overall of 3 days


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes, it looked good for the whole area. He had about 3-4 inches for everybody through Sunday afternoon. Than you can see the next one for Sunday night / Monday morning coming down at us. Looks like snow will start around midnight tonight and slow down around 7 or 8am. That would be perfect on a Saturday morning!


----------



## 01PStroke

So I should drag the plow out of storage later today?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1583109 said:


> Yes, it looked good for the whole area. He had about 3-4 inches for everybody through Sunday afternoon. Than you can see the next one for Sunday night / Monday morning coming down at us. Looks like snow will start around midnight tonight and slow down around 7 or 8am. That would be perfect on a Saturday morning!


How much are they talking for just tonight into tomorrow?


----------



## dieselss

You get your tk fixed 01??


----------



## 01PStroke

dieselss;1583120 said:


> You get your tk fixed 01??


What was wrong with it? Lol it's been in and out of the garage for stupid stuff but she's ready


----------



## dieselss

Thought.u said ft end was messed up ?


----------



## 01PStroke

dieselss;1583148 said:


> Thought.u said ft end was messed up ?


Nah, I had a hose from the high pressure oil pump leaking, carrier bearing in the back, all u joints in the back and yolk coming off the tcase jacked up, play in the shifter.. Uhh I think that's about it haha. There's still a little clank under there (front) but I have no idea.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1583115 said:


> So I should drag the plow out of storage later today?


I would.


Hambrick & Co.;1583119 said:


> How much are they talking for just tonight into tomorrow?


1-2 by morning. 2-3 total, with 4 inch in spots.


dieselss;1583120 said:


> You get your tk fixed 01??


Jeff that was birch wood who had a problem.

So Tommy and the guy on Fox both said 2-4 by tomorrow. More Saturday late and again Sunday night late or Monday morning. With all those systems together, Fox guy said 9 inches by the border to 5 or 6 for far south. Bring it. I love clippers. Quick hitters and all powder!


----------



## dieselss

Thx Ron. Trying to remember all this and that and whos tks. And thx for the weather update !!


----------



## WilliamOak

01PStroke;1583152 said:


> Nah, I had a hose from the high pressure oil pump leaking, carrier bearing in the back, all u joints in the back and yolk coming off the tcase jacked up, play in the shifter.. Uhh I think that's about it haha. There's still a little clank under there (front) but I have no idea.


I know a guy who was chasing a clunk in his front end on his 03 7.3 for 5 years replaced everything still does it. RIP Stroker79 pour one out for a fellow member who has moved on to bigger and better things lol


----------



## snowish10

How much in the hodgkins area??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1583115 said:


> So I should drag the plow out of storage later today?


Hey what are you doin in PATS Storage place! Sulley and Push were going there first to baptise Pats new Plow


----------



## 01PStroke

WilliamOak;1583168 said:


> I know a guy who was chasing a clunk in his front end on his 03 7.3 for 5 years replaced everything still does it. RIP Stroker79 pour one out for a fellow member who has moved on to bigger and better things lol


The way I look at it, there's no vibration just the sound. I've driven 10k so far.. Don't think it's gonna fall out (knock on wood!!), but I get it on the rack and peek around whenever I can


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1583171 said:


> Hey what are you doin in PATS Storage place! Sulley and Push were going there first to baptise Pats new Plow


Guess we should have a party!?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heer ya guys go Hope it helps .Just like Push called


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WilliamOak;1583168 said:


> I know a guy who was chasing a clunk in his front end on his 03 7.3 for 5 years replaced everything still does it. RIP Stroker79 pour one out for a fellow member who has moved on to bigger and better things lol


How is Stroker79 (Doug)? Haven't heard from him in years? Let him know his old plow still looks great and is ready for these snow systems!

Also, I'll pour one out, as long as I can pour it into my mouth!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Dennis his arm is covering the Chicago area total on the one picture. Can you fix that please. Thanks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok here is the last one


----------



## DIRISHMAN

ok try again


----------



## DIRISHMAN

How is that mike


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That last one shows it stops at 6am Monday. If it went for another few hours all the totals to the south and east would also go up. That is when Monday mornings snow will reach us down here. It will be there already.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Awesome thanks buddy.


----------



## SnowMatt13

If we get 9 inches up here....heck, I may have to throw a party....


----------



## WilliamOak

Pushin 2 Please;1583176 said:


> How is Stroker79 (Doug)? Haven't heard from him in years? Let him know his old plow still looks great and is ready for these snow systems!
> 
> Also, I'll pour one out, as long as I can pour it into my mouth!


I talk to him on and off, he's doin great has a daughter and a job with normal hrs. He got out at the perfect time lol.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

WilliamOak;1583203 said:


> I talk to him on and off, he's doin great has a daughter and a job with normal hrs. He got out at the perfect time lol.


I knew he had a daughter. I actually think they were pregant when I went up there to buy his plow? Anyway, tell him I said hi!


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

Fox news at noon says almost 4+ inches here by mid tomorrow morning and an inch a day after that, for three days. sun, mon, tue. that would be nice! several inches over four days.


----------



## dieselss

So when's the time of the event tonight? Any ideas thrown out there?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

New models runs will be out in an hour or two. I have a feeling that they will have good news. Maybe snow projected totals will be going up? Maybe?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1583231 said:


> So when's the time of the event tonight? Any ideas thrown out there?


Should start by you after midnight. Maybe 2am?


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Thx Ron might be able to suck down a few before hand lol.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1583241 said:


> Ok. Thx Ron might be able to suck down a few before hand lol.


That's up to you. I know I will be!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Same here, hawks game on tonight. Can't sit empty handed while watching.


----------



## dlcs

So when is the fun going to start tonight?


----------



## road2damascus

Forecast for the nort siders Tonight starting at 11pm, is 1 to 3" ????? Is that a solid guess?


----------



## Midwest Pond

go Hawks.........


----------



## snowish10

Is anyone putting there plow on tonight or just waiting till it snows?


----------



## Justinpost440

Mines still on from yesterday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy poop, I was right. Totals are now gonna be 2-4 with a few spots getting 5 inches.


My plows are on. Trucks are fueled up too!


----------



## road2damascus

Two on two off. Vehicles full of fuel. Fixed a gas leak in the driveway yesterday. Ready to go. I hope i get to go.


----------



## campkd6

Mines all ready but the door to the shop is froze so I cant get in. Guess I had better go heat up the door knob and try to get in before it snows.


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1583293 said:


> Is anyone putting there plow on tonight or just waiting till it snows?


Waitin till I see it!


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1583306 said:


> Holy poop, I was right. Totals are now gonna be 2-4 with a few spots getting 5 inches.
> 
> My plows are on. Trucks are fueled up too!


They are still saying 2" here which is still good for me. Happy plowing for all!


----------



## polyps

dieselss;1583010 said:


> East and south. Me and clncut will take it


where you out of ?


----------



## dlcs

Looks like maybe a salting Saturday night too.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Plow stays in the shop until tomorrow. Not jynxing anything.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I knew it.....I fink knew it.....


----------



## dieselss

I'm in nwi,,,lake county and clncut is outta porter county


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1583373 said:


> I knew it.....I fink knew it.....


So did we! LOL..... I wish your plow was at your house. I think it would look great on my new Chevy!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1583356 said:


> Looks like maybe a salting Saturday night too.


Yes. Maybe another push or salt run Sunday night. Don't forget about Tuesday! Bring it!


----------



## erkoehler

Guess I better get a load of salt scheduled for delivery


----------



## NorthernSvc's

according to the weathermen there is a strong chance that something will happen tomorrow morning... their not sure what yet but something, they'll have more on this breaking development tomorrow morning...


----------



## snowguys

erkoehler;1583399 said:


> Guess I better get a load of salt scheduled for delivery


If you order it from central watch out for chunks talk about a bad spot to pull out of the pile


----------



## erkoehler

snowguys;1583404 said:


> If you order it from central watch out for chunks talk about a bad spot to pull out of the pile


I do & I've had problems with how "fine" the material is. No major chunks yet. Hopefully that doesn't start.


----------



## WilliamOak

^knock on wood


----------



## NorthernSvc's

ever try midwest salt? I took 2 truckloads from them at the beggining of the year, both were really good quality not schwag... and pricing was extremely competitive...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Central had a real bad spot in their pile last week. They should be thru it by now but who knows. The yard guys new about it and were trying to separate it out.


----------



## clncut

Hey push, can you give any insight on how much may be possible for us over in NWI. Trying to decide if I should take half the shift off from the firehouse tonight.


----------



## snowguys

Yea I have had no problems till today I think Ryan jinks me I just got a load today with some in it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ive been a busy busy man......just thought i would throw up good news maps









^ next 48









^ next 60









^ next 108 hours

I haven't reseached nothing


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1583414 said:


> Central had a real bad spot in their pile last week. They should be thru it by now but who knows. The yard guys new about it and were trying to separate it out.


REAL REAL bad spot.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

See, I told you Pat. Things are looking gooder!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

yes, hope up boys remember how to operate those plows


----------



## erkoehler

Man, it's hard to believe we may actually get more than 1".......I'd love a "real" plow.


----------



## Mark13

campkd6;1583332 said:


> Mines all ready but the door to the shop is froze so I cant get in. Guess I had better go heat up the door knob and try to get in before it snows.












That should get you in.


----------



## Midwest Pond

instead of a plow, we should take a blower with


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1583478 said:


> instead of a plow, we should take a blower with


I used a big backpack blower on a driveway yesterday. No one was home so i gave it a try. Worked great with this fluffy stuff.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1583415 said:


> Hey push, can you give any insight on how much may be possible for us over in NWI. Trying to decide if I should take half the shift off from the firehouse tonight.


NWS is saying that from Rockford to The City and into NWI will get 2-4. I think that this is a good bet. Not going to start until 12am or 2am for. Give or take. So its your call about work.


----------



## polyps

dieselss;1583379 said:


> I'm in nwi,,,lake county and clncut is outta porter county


im in lake have one large lot in merrville, highland, and mich city. where in lake ?


----------



## snorider075

I have coverage coming in at 2200hrs. Thankful for trade time


----------



## polyps

erkoehler;1583405 said:


> I do & I've had problems with how "fine" the material is. No major chunks yet. Hopefully that doesn't start.


my first year salting and i've wondered if the salt is too fine. what are your concerns ?


----------



## dieselss

Highland. I plow for company. Heck you might have even seen my tk around. Shoot me a pm if ya want


----------



## dieselss

To fine of salt,, it'll fly outta your hopper. Will take wayyyyy to much to get a good meltdown. Better tendency to freeze if left in hopper


----------



## snorider075

erkoehler;1583405 said:


> I do & I've had problems with how "fine" the material is. No major chunks yet. Hopefully that doesn't start.


Give Mitch at salt xchange a call. They are out of Aurora in a rail depot.Thumbs Up


----------



## polyps

dieselss;1583504 said:


> To fine of salt,, it'll fly outta your hopper. Will take wayyyyy to much to get a good meltdown. Better tendency to freeze if left in hopper


i'm learning that. this stuff is too fine


----------



## polyps

dieselss;1583500 said:


> Highland. I plow for company. Heck you might have even seen my tk around. Shoot me a pm if ya want


tried to pm won't let me. post when it's snowing there will ya ? im ten miles south on 41


----------



## clncut

snorider075;1583497 said:


> I have coverage coming in at 2200hrs. Thankful for trade time


Took half a reduction day so I'm good to go. Just hate taking off work only to find out it doesn't snow!


----------



## clncut

polyps;1583518 said:


> tried to pm won't let me. post when it's snowing there will ya ? im ten miles south on 41


St. John? Cedar lake?


----------



## snorider075

clncut;1583519 said:


> Took half a reduction day so I'm good to go. Just hate taking off work only to find out it doesn't snow!


I hear ya on that! Im lucky enough to have a great guy thats on next day that is always willing to come in the night before.Spring time sucks when its time to pay back. ugh


----------



## clncut

snorider075;1583527 said:


> I hear ya on that! Im lucky enough to have a great guy thats on next day that is always willing to come in the night before.Spring time sucks when its time to pay back. ugh


Yeah that was killing me, now I just pay them.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I just traded my shift for sunday... that monday morning storm better not be a bust. gave up an engineer spot on a sunday, don't get much easier than that...


----------



## snorider075

against our sop's here, that would be way better though


----------



## DIRISHMAN

okay guys I just got a call from my friend home works for IDOT he just got called out there's a full group on the road at the yard 9 o'clock snow starting supposedly for their weatherman between 1030 and 1130 our time 2 to 4 inches expected heavier after midnight


----------



## bigplowguy

NorthernSvc's;1583411 said:


> ever try midwest salt? I took 2 truckloads from them at the beggining of the year, both were really good quality not schwag... and pricing was extremely competitive...


We get all of our salt from them and have never had a problem with it. Great guys to work with as we'll.


----------



## snorider075

NorthernSvc's;1583558 said:


> I just traded my shift for sunday... that monday morning storm better not be a bust. gave up an engineer spot on a sunday, don't get much easier than that...


Im on monday. hoping to be done by 7. I didnt realize there were couple of us on hereThumbs Up


----------



## SnowMatt13

Snowing at the border, everything turning white quick.


----------



## Midwest Pond

SnowMatt13;1583606 said:


> Snowing at the border, everything turning white quick.


hooked up plow a few minutes ago..... now to sit back watch some hockey

and wait........

.


----------



## polyps

clncut;1583521 said:


> St. John? Cedar lake?


st john..............


----------



## 01PStroke

I'm resisting the urge to put the plow on...


----------



## snorider075

01PStroke;1583616 said:


> I'm resisting the urge to put the plow on...


Don't do it!!!!! LOL


----------



## Midwest Pond

i just didnt want to mess with it at 4am


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;1583606 said:


> Snowing at the border, everything turning white quick.


Same here. Calling for 2-4. If 1-3 gives us 3/4 of an inch then maybe we'll get a full inch out of this storm!


----------



## erkoehler

Quick nap then heading to the shop at 12. 

Could maybe possibly be the first real plow of the season!


----------



## snorider075

snowing here sidewalks covered


----------



## clncut

NorthernSvc's;1583558 said:


> I just traded my shift for sunday... that monday morning storm better not be a bust. gave up an engineer spot on a sunday, don't get much easier than that...


Last year i was promoted to engineer and we work extremely hard.....driving, pulling levers and such! Lol


----------



## snorider075

clncut;1583664 said:


> Last year i was promoted to engineer and we work extremely hard.....driving, pulling levers and such! Lol


Nice!! I bounce between engine,truck,medic


----------



## buildinon

We are out already and it is coming down steady and sticking gooder  Good Luck gents as people have forgotten how to drive already just an fyi...I hope that everyoe gets to play tonight and that everyone gets to make some $$$ so we can have a M&G at Toby Keith's in Rosemont next time


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Yea we rotate too, I like that system better for now, it's nice to take a break from the ambulance every once In a while doing all those bs reports get old after a while...


----------



## 01PStroke

Well, looks like it just might do something for us here.. Got the call to be ready at 6am. Plow is getting out on now!


----------



## snorider075

yes it is nice. Those all nighters can be fun on the medic, but sleeping most of the nights on the truck are nice too


----------



## snowish10

Grounds covered, snowing pretty good here in westchester.


----------



## clncut

I know it's Brandt miller but.....he said the models have cut the amount of moisture in half! I guess we shall wait and see what happens!


----------



## GMC99

clncut;1583695 said:


> I know it's Brandt miller but.....he said the models have cut the amount of moisture in half! I guess we shall wait and see what happens!


already enough to plow here


----------



## erkoehler

My guys are saying 1"already in Fox Lake.


----------



## MR. Elite

Got 3/4+ in Elgin... and its comin down really good also...!!!!!



I will say..... now that there is some white stuff flying, I am STARTING 2 have a lil faith... for this event at least....!!:laughing:


----------



## buildinon

Been out and about since 9ish and it has been nice and steady...it is all powder so far and going to be an easy one but stuff is flying every where if you drop your blade...lol...you can blow this stuff off its so light...if a strong wind came through it would take it away


----------



## road2damascus

Looks like it broke open on the radar. Donut holed?


----------



## erkoehler

Still coming down nicely in Bloomingdale, I'm headed up to the shop to put plows on.


----------



## road2damascus

Snow totals reported thus far. Midway .7 and Oswego 1.5
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=IL&prodtype=public


----------



## NorthernSvc's

close enough for me... were plowing  just called everyone in...


----------



## dieselss

Enough to push for us. Time to go


----------



## R&R Yard Design

An inch at best.


----------



## Deut2210a

*heading out soon*

and plowing in an hour. Thank the Lord for the snow and accounts to plow.


----------



## dieselss

Amen. And c'mon Russ its something right. Enough to get paid lol


----------



## bigplowguy

Anyone have a measurement for around Glendale heights.


----------



## Snow2Go

About a 1" in the city


----------



## 01PStroke

Snow2Go;1583746 said:


> About a 1" in the city


WTF.. North or south


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

What a joke.


----------



## birchwood

Almost and inch in Joliet, looks like an hour more of snow.


----------



## 01PStroke

Hi ho hi ho, it's back to bed we go! Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just an inch in New Lenox.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No doubt, a enough to push. Another little wave coming through soon will make it certain!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Plow..... meet snow
Snow..... meet plow

its been so long


----------



## turb0diesel

Someone ask Elite about his 'Wideout' experience....:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Midwest Pond;1583753 said:


> Plow..... meet snow
> Snow..... meet plow
> 
> its been so long


I second that brother. It feels like the blizzard all over again. Or maybe my mind is just in shock to see any snow at all


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh boy. What happened?


----------



## clncut

About an inch here in porter county


----------



## 2_Djinn

Yeah not much here either, maybe a plumbers inch.


----------



## road2damascus

Inch and a half up north of the city.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Not even an inch in my area. Looked promising then.... Poof nothing.


----------



## 01PStroke

Is this a 2nd chance I'm seeing in the air?


----------



## MR. Elite

SullivanSeptic;1583757 said:


> Oh boy. What happened?


...... Ill see if I get n post pic of the in daylight.... LMAO!!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I got out of bed for this? What happen to 2-4


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Do you plow or not salt or not who knows


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds like it may have mist.


----------



## MR. Elite

got about 2.3-2.8 in elgin area......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1583776 said:


> ...... Ill see if I get n post pic of the in daylight.... LMAO!!!!


What did ya hit


----------



## SnowMatt13

3" here at the border


----------



## campkd6

We got 3" out here.


----------



## Midwest Pond

2" in mundelein/libertyville....... or close enough to run the route

had a woman give me the finger while plowing and I'm not sure why, she stands in her doorway everytime I plow her neighbors house...... puts her outside lights on, stands in the doorway and just stares

so I backed up enough to see if she had a question, and she just kept staring, then gave me the finger.... while I was finishing up the driveway she just stood there

thats my exciting story

.


----------



## mikeitu7

U probably woke her up i had the same thing happen a couple of years ago


----------



## road2damascus

Light snow now and about 2 " north suburbs. Sawboy and i are out waking up the neighborhood.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Still snowing good here


----------



## elitelawnteam1

just got back to the shop, started snowing hard w/ big flakes about an hour ago. Lake Effect is kicking in!


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1583802 said:


> What did ya hit


LOL good catch Pat!!

I was saying... I will see if i can get a pic of the tree in the daylight......

All I wanna say right now is.... With the damn WHITEOUT conditions we had here, I went a lil off course..... ONLY doin bout 40mph, this time!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Great storm. Full push! Maybe a salt run tonight? What a great weekend!


Yes Pat, I did your dads driveway and yours!


----------



## road2damascus

At 2.5 in northbrook still a light snow coming down.


----------



## 01PStroke

Englewood is now free of snow, largely thanks to me


----------



## campkd6

MR. Elite;1583913 said:


> LOL good catch Pat!!
> 
> I was saying... I will see if i can get a pic of the tree in the daylight......
> 
> All I wanna say right now is.... With the damn WHITEOUT conditions we had here, I went a lil off course..... ONLY doin bout 40mph, this time!


Sounds like you have too many go fast goodies. Better not build that motor up any more since you can't handle it now. LOL JK


----------



## dieselss

Pretty much a full route for us in nwi....got some hours now. It appears to be beer 30


----------



## Snow2Go

01PStroke;1583963 said:


> Englewood is now free of snow, largely thanks to me


What the hell needs to get plowed in Englewood? Lol


----------



## ultimate plow

3" we got. 2-3" tonight. Several inches sun/mon. Snow tues and thur. Im tired just thinking about it but whos complaining


----------



## ultimate plow

Question guys..1st time today used, brand new western v plow... When its in straight position, when back drag it gos into scoop mode. Pretty much only the right side. Sometimes left but rare. Any ideas.


----------



## MR. Elite

campkd6;1583965 said:


> Sounds like you have too many go fast goodies. Better not build that motor up any more since you can't handle it now. LOL JK


LOL Ur funny BJ!!! HAHAHA Well... The way I see it... The truck has 2 b rebuilt, so why not upgrade EVERYTHING I touch or come across while Im balls deep in it?? 
But mayb I should jus keep it on the towing or ECO tune for a bit.....Jus so I dont get anymore warning tickets or BREAK anything else... LOL


----------



## MR. Elite

Oh yea..... and while on the last lot of the run, I ended up blowing a hose on a curb!:laughing:
I think I was jus having to much fun actually getting to play in the snow for the 1st time this season... LOL oh well, Ill jus fix it later and hit up all the accounts for a mild tidy up!!! 
Hopefully I dont break anything else....!? :laughing:

Oh and I still got get pics of the tree so I can share my WHITEOUT story...


----------



## GMC99

What are we suppose to get tonight?


----------



## campkd6

I put a pic up on your spreader for sale page for you since you were too sick.


----------



## 01PStroke

Snow2Go;1583980 said:


> What the hell needs to get plowed in Englewood? Lol


We service a lot of the banks and churches there. Sucks to say the least, but hey, it's money!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Coming down pretty good in south bend...been pushing snow most the morning


----------



## MR. Elite

campkd6;1583999 said:


> I put a pic up on your spreader for sale page for you since you were too sick.


THANK U BJ!!!! U are the MAANNN!!!!! 
BTW....How are U digging the remote start brother!????


----------



## campkd6

The remote start is awesome. Just need to turn the alarms sensitivity down cars with fart can exhaust set it off. But seriously it is awesome to have I can leave the truck in the shop and start it from the house and know its running then just have to open the door and roll out. If anyone wants remote start get it touch with Dave and he will hook you up with a bad ass system.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1583921 said:


> Great storm. Full push! Maybe a salt run tonight? What a great weekend!
> 
> Yes Pat, I did your dads driveway and yours!


Did you leave a tip in the mail box?


----------



## erkoehler

campkd6;1584075 said:


> The remote start is awesome. Just need to turn the alarms sensitivity down cars with fart can exhaust set it off. But seriously it is awesome to have I can leave the truck in the shop and start it from the house and know its running then just have to open the door and roll out. If anyone wants remote start get it touch with Dave and he will hook you up with a bad ass system.


How much?????


----------



## erkoehler

Full push and salt....FINALLY!


----------



## road2damascus

Snow totals. Scroll down after clicking on this link and there is a long list that includes you NWI boys. I had a lot of fun today. I will take these all week long. Light fluffy snow. Doing power slides while plowing. Good times. On another note.... There were Tons of cars in ditches and police closing streets off. They all forgot that snow and ice is slippery i guess.
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=IL&prodtype=public


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1583871 said:


> Light snow now and about 2 " north suburbs. Sawboy and i are out waking up the neighborhood.


Need to wake that guy up in the ditch! LMAO. :laughing:


----------



## campkd6

[Cameerkoehler;1584126]How much?????[/QUOTE]

Contact Dave Mr Elite for pricing. He was awesome to deal with even came out to my shop and tinted the windows on the Pete while he was here to do the remote start


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tonight's little clipper looks to be going a lot farther south than last nights. My guess is a 1/2 inch tops overnight. Tomorrow nights looks pretty impressive. That clipper looks to put down another area of 2-4 inches from I-88 north. Lesser amounts of 1-2 inches to the south. South of I-80 less than an inch. 



What do I know? I thought last nights was gonna be a little bigger?


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1583969 said:


> Pretty much a full route for us in nwi....got some hours now. It appears to be beer 30


Just got in. Full push with salt. Churches tomorrow and hopefully more tomorrow night. Today was a good day!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ron what's the timing for tomorrow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

2 to 3 am.....just after clean up's


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1584170 said:


> Tonight's little clipper looks to be going a lot farther south than last nights. My guess is a 1/2 inch tops overnight. Tomorrow nights looks pretty impressive. That clipper looks to put down another area of 2-4 inches from I-88 north. Lesser amounts of 1-2 inches to the south. South of I-80 less than an inch.
> 
> What do I know? I thought last nights was gonna be a little bigger?


You seem to know a bit more than some paid guessers. I listen to you and pat more than any others. I checked out Sunday and it looks like a repeat of what happened today and last night.


----------



## snowish10

10 hours of plowing for me. Full push and full salt for the company I work for. Finally it feels like winter.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1584178 said:


> 2 to 3 am.....just after clean up's


Sunday into Monday or Saturday into Sunday?


----------



## Midwest Pond

Sunday into Monday is the next decent one for pushing

what a nice easy snow to get the money finally heading in the right direction


April 6th is a Saturday if anyone wants to meet up for a beer..... Tighthead Brewing Company is having an event for the Water Project's I work on, a nice portion of the days proceeds is going to go to the fundraiser I have to build wells in countries without clean drinking water. 
Come drink a beer and help save a few lives.

.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1584194 said:


> Sunday into Monday or Saturday into Sunday?


Tonight....


----------



## mikeplowman

Midwest Pond;1584198 said:


> Sunday into Monday is the next decent one for pushing
> 
> what a nice easy snow to get the money finally heading in the right direction
> 
> April 6th is a Saturday if anyone wants to meet up for a beer..... Tighthead Brewing Company is having an event for the Water Project's I work on, a nice portion of the days proceeds is going to go to the fundraiser I have to build wells in countries without clean drinking water.
> Come drink a beer and help save a few lives.
> 
> .


i grew up in mundy.
tighthead is some good brew


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=63527&source=2#snowfall_totals


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1584243 said:


> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=63527&source=2#snowfall_totals


Yuck......!


----------



## GMC99

Need some help! Western ultra mount straight blade. Everything worked fine all night, went out a little while ago, and I cant get the plow to lift, or do anything. When I hit any buttons on the cab command, the solenoid clicks, but the remote either shuts off, or starts flashing??? I checked all connections and all the easy stuff. Plow and all truck side were brand new this year, the only thing I didnt replace was the cab command... Any ideas?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ground at plow motor maybe . U gotta have a bad connection somewhere.


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

road2damascus;1584179 said:


> You seem to know a bit more than some paid guessers. I listen to you and pat more than any others. I checked out Sunday and it looks like a repeat of what happened today and last night.


I'll second that statement! I don't contribute much to this thread but I'm on here multiple times every day for their updates...


----------



## erkoehler

Quiet night, everyone resting up?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

supposed to get a dusting to trace tonight no? salting run?


----------



## ao31

Midwest Pond;1584198 said:


> Sunday into Monday is the next decent one for pushing
> 
> what a nice easy snow to get the money finally heading in the right direction
> 
> April 6th is a Saturday if anyone wants to meet up for a beer..... Tighthead Brewing Company is having an event for the Water Project's I work on, a nice portion of the days proceeds is going to go to the fundraiser I have to build wells in countries without clean drinking water.
> Come drink a beer and help save a few lives.
> 
> .


I saw the article your featured in. Very nice write up! Wonderful program; we need more guys like you!


----------



## buildinon

Took a nice nap after having been out from 9pm until about 230pm...heading back in now to send the sidewalk crews back out in the city for another round of clean ups and a couple of salt trucks to do spot checks for refreeze. Hope everyone enjoyed to "test run" and now we can get a few real ones in 

I did see a really really bad accident last night. I dont know if anyone else saw it as well. I came back home to grab something and around 330am or so I was heading back to the city on 90 about 3/4 mile from 294 when a car went off the wall and went under a semi-trailer and got lodged under it. It was the cars fault as he was driving to fast and like an idiot in and out of traffic, but sad to see it happen. Not sure what all happened to the person, as I went to the plaza ahead and told them they needed to notify the troopers and left them my business card to pass along if they needed any info from me.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone out salting? Such a very slight dusting here. Anyone getting any refreeze going on?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm going out at 5am.


----------



## snowguys

It's just you south siders on this one north side got nothing


----------



## erkoehler

Nothing in Bloomingdale.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

38 and clear skies here.


----------



## erkoehler

Site checks with zero traffic, AWESOME!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

North boys looking to get 2-4 tonight. Kankakee north to the city is looking like 1-2.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice burst coming down just south of the city. All lots and streets covering up!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Fun times! Woke up early to a dead truck. I think batteries are shot. Glad I bought 2 new ones yesterday. Only issue was they were sitting in my back seat instead of under the hood.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If I was out there i'd help you. I'm not. Be coming back in an hour or 2.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

New Lenox and Joliet parking lots and most roads have a light coating.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh im good now. Jumped it and running on alternator and garbage batteries. Just cant shut her off until im back at shop.


----------



## dieselss

coming dwn pretty good in nwi


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Here on the southside too!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just got a request to PLOW and salt one of my big lots. Im the idiot that's talking him out of plowing and telling him salt will take care of it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snowing pretty good in tinley ground all covered roads as well .real lite and fluffy


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snowing good is right. 2 trucks out plowing churches now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Clear skies here.....y'all know I hate u all


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Anyone know if anything is going on in Elgin, really don't want to get my lazy butt out of bed and drive there to check one church....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

We hit an inch everywhere. Plowing a few now. But had salt truck just go down.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ryan if u need me call. I have trucks ready. Yes, 1 inch plus, still snowing!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ryan call me if you need a vbox


----------



## clncut

Finished the churches...time to catch up on paperwork while everyone is sleeping and the house is quiet.


----------



## clncut

Could it be true......


.DAY ONE...TODAY AND TONIGHT.

ACCUMULATING SNOW IS EXPECTED OVERNIGHT TONIGHT. THERE COULD BE A
RELATIVELY NARROW BAND OF 2 TO 4 INCHES ACROSS PORTIONS OF
NORTHERN ILLINOIS AND INTO NORTHWESTERN INDIANA. THE HIGHEST
SNOWFALL AMOUNTS SHOULD BE NORTH OF A LINE FROM ROCKFORD TO
VALPARAISO...INCLUDING MUCH OF THE CHICAGO METRO AREA.

THERE IS AN ELEVATED RISK OF ICE JAMS...WHICH COULD RESULT IN
RAPID RIVER LEVEL FLUCTUATIONS.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY.

SNOW CONTINUE THROUGH THE MONDAY MORNING RUSH HOURS...ENDING OVER
THE ROCKFORD AREA BY AROUND NOON. LIGHT SNOW OR SNOW SHOWERS MAY
PERSIST OVER FAR NORTHEASTERN ILLINOIS INTO MONDAY AFTERNOON. THE
SNOW SHOULD TRANSITION TO LAKE EFFECT SNOW SHOWERS OVER
NORTHWESTERN INDIANA MONDAY NIGHT.

ACCUMULATING SNOWFALL IS EXPECTED AGAIN ON TUESDAY.


----------



## turb0diesel

DistinctiveDave;1584647 said:


> Anyone know if anything is going on in Elgin, really don't want to get my lazy butt out of bed and drive there to check one church....


Quarter inch.. comming down steady


----------



## road2damascus

Light snow/flurry in the north suburb of highland park


----------



## turb0diesel

Anyone have an extra Western spreader controller?
Mine took a knee to it last night...

Is there a way I can hook it up to a rocker switch ,,( I dont care about 'blast")


----------



## campkd6

turb0diesel;1584686 said:


> Anyone have an extra Western spreader controller?
> Mine took a knee to it last night...
> 
> Is there a way I can hook it up to a rocker switch ,,( I dont care about 'blast")


Yeah you can hook it to a heavy duty toggle switch or a rocker and a relay. and it will be blast because it will have full voltage.


----------



## metallihockey88

Comin down pretty good in morton grove. Big fluffy flakes. Ground almost covered again


----------



## erkoehler

Salted everything thats open today, hopefully we'll be plowing again tonight!


----------



## Snow2Go

79th n Dan Ryan are getting hammered


----------



## brianbrich1

Real fluffy snow.. I dont think there is an inch... Maybe .5 salt handled it all fine, but it is still snowing big flakes here


----------



## brianbrich1

Radar does look to be blowing up a little more right on us... Is it possible to get more snow out of this than was thought. Rons girl on ch 5 said we should see only a couple tenths up to .7 out of this...


----------



## Snow2Go

Ok who's plowing in tinley with a brand new lincoln navigator lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

My girl... haha

She should redo her forecast. Close to inches in Oak Forest!


----------



## the new boss 92

turb0diesel;1584686 said:


> Anyone have an extra Western spreader controller?
> Mine took a knee to it last night...
> 
> Is there a way I can hook it up to a rocker switch ,,( I dont care about 'blast")


on the dump i drive the pos tornado is wored on a toggle switch, just runs will throttle wide open. just have to drive a bit faster when spredding but carfuly when its icy it can get a little scary at times lol


----------



## the new boss 92

after yesterday i will say that i can't stand the wide out plows or western v boxes. i had more problems with both of them then i ever did with my boss in 3 years of owning it.


----------



## clncut

the new boss 92;1584726 said:


> after yesterday i will say that i can't stand the wide out plows or western v boxes. i had more problems with both of them then i ever did with my boss in 3 years of owning it.


Like what? I'm curious as this year is my first year owning a wideout. Had a couple hiccups early but seems to be working fine now.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Light snow in south bend


----------



## 2_Djinn

M&S Snowplowing;1584755 said:


> Light snow in south bend


Getting slammed in New Carlisle, Laporte had a good 3-4" this am.


----------



## turb0diesel

the new boss 92;1584724 said:


> on the dump i drive the pos tornado is wored on a toggle switch, just runs will throttle wide open. just have to drive a bit faster when spredding but carfuly when its icy it can get a little scary at times lol


Wouldn't mind that..thanks!
Do you know what size fuse is on it?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Anybody looking for work or know anyone let me know. Just had an entire route open up for the rest of the season. Needs G/L insurance. Salter is a plus. Call or text 7084178836. Mike.


----------



## the new boss 92

The wings stick all the time and salter just blows compared to a snowex with viborator. Idk about the switch or anything or fuse, I could find out in a little bit I just run the truck for the guy


----------



## road2damascus

Winter weather advisory has been issued. 
http://forecast.weather.gov/showsig...orthfield+IL&product1=Winter+Weather+Advisory


----------



## GMC99

Sounds like tonight's system is tracking north... Im in dupage and it sounds like we are barely going to get an inch or two, anything south of here isn't looking to good


----------



## Snow2Go

Last unimount on ebay ends tonight

Look at this on eBay:

7ft 6" Western Unimount Snow Plow W/ Harness & Controller No Reserve

http://bit.ly/WdxgRK


----------



## erkoehler

A quick 2"do and out of here makes for a nice easy push and salt!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

erkoehler;1584875 said:


> A quick 2"do and out of here makes for a nice easy push and salt!


Looks like 5" McHenry county and 1-3 Kane and DuPage.


----------



## WilliamOak

5" would be awesome. Heck 3" was great.. I'd slap myself for saying that if this was a normal winter... lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1584811 said:


> Anybody looking for work or know anyone let me know. Just had an entire route open up for the rest of the season. Needs G/L insurance. Salter is a plus. Call or text 7084178836. Mike.


I'm available April thru November.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the new boss 92;1584726 said:


> after yesterday i will say that i can't stand the wide out plows or western v boxes. i had more problems with both of them then i ever did with my boss in 3 years of owning it.


I never had any issues related to the mechanical operation of the two WO's I had. what kind of problems did you encounter?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Helpful pat.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

your welcome


----------



## clncut

the new boss 92;1584849 said:


> The wings stick all the time and salter just blows compared to a snowex with viborator. Idk about the switch or anything or fuse, I could find out in a little bit I just run the truck for the guy


Ill have to watch out for this, thanks for the info


----------



## clncut

GMC99;1584854 said:


> Sounds like tonight's system is tracking north... Im in dupage and it sounds like we are barely going to get an inch or two, anything south of here isn't looking to good


Tracking north? Advisory is calling for 2-5 for us maybe a little more in spots due to LES. Hopefully we at least get 2!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Hambrick where is the route?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone want to buy a Duramax? My truck is down until at least late morning tomorrow. Whooo hooo, life is good.


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1584985 said:


> Anyone want to buy a Duramax? My truck is down until at least late morning tomorrow. Whooo hooo, life is good.


Time for a new one! What color, i'll bring it down to you.


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1584985 said:


> Anyone want to buy a Duramax? My truck is down until at least late morning tomorrow. Whooo hooo, life is good.


What's going on with it?


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1584985 said:


> Anyone want to buy a Duramax? My truck is down until at least late morning tomorrow. Whooo hooo, life is good.


Sounds like a new ford is startin to look better and better


----------



## WilliamOak

Did you let pat drive it recently sully? That would be my bet..


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

erkoehler;1584977 said:


> Hambrick where is the route?


Orland Park and Matteson.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1584986 said:


> Time for a new one! What color, i'll bring it down to you.


Sure. bring me two of them. But I need them tonight and I need plows and salters installed. One Silver and One white please

The problem is my tuner. my ******* changed out my batteries because the struck hasnt started last two times. So my Edge tuner needs tech support to reset the memory on it. Its locked out so i can't drive it. Tech support doesnt open until 10am tomorrow. Its just been one of those days. Been wrenching on trucks since 7 am


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1585007 said:


> The problem is my tuner. my ******* changed out my batteries because the struck hasnt started last two times. So my Edge tuner needs tech support to reset the memory on it. Its locked out so i can't drive it. Tech support doesnt open until 10am tomorrow. Its just been one of those days. Been wrenching on trucks since 7 am


Your edge must be a lot different then mine. I can unplug it and plug it back in and the only thing it asks me is if it wants to use the factory default settings or my settings and it does everything else on it's own.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not if u kill all power. It needs to be put back to stock, then have software reloaded


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1585020 said:


> Not if u kill all power. It needs to be put back to stock, then have software reloaded


If I unplug it from the truck (obd2 port) then it would be the same as if the truck had no batteries in it correct?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Anything over 2" would make my Monday, and I really don't like Mondays.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My truck is available


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1585020 said:


> Not if u kill all power. It needs to be put back to stock, then have software reloaded


What happen to not shutting your truck off?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1585016 said:


> Your edge must be a lot different then mine. I can unplug it and plug it back in and the only thing it asks me is if it wants to use the factory default settings or my settings and it does everything else on it's own.


my Spartan sits my glovebox.


----------



## Snow2Go

Winter weather advisory. 2-5. Lets see if they are accurate


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1585028 said:


> my Spartan sits my glovebox.


My friends run theirs through their dashdaq. The other trucks I've been around that are tuned just have the 210 if a 6.4 or an 80 on them if it's a 6.7 if the owner didn't want a lot of choices or they weren't to be trusted with a lot of choices.

I'm thinking he must have an Edge CTS or one of the newer style, mines the older style and it could care less if it's been unplugged or the truck batteries pulled out, etc.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Mark13;1585021 said:


> If I unplug it from the truck (obd2 port) then it would be the same as if the truck had no batteries in it correct?


No. The truck computer stores info and when if goes totally dead the tuner needs to relearn the "checksum" from the computer in the truck


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well was just watchin a weather guesser on and states 2-4 for south less by joliet and south of I80 but idiana looks to get that plus some lake effect and north ILL 3-5 also with some lake effect enhancement so I guess take it for what its worth. Also said starting around 930 pm tonight picking up around 12:00 midnight going into tomorrows rushhour


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1585145 said:


> Well was just watchin a weather guesser on and states 2-4 for south less by joliet and south of I80 but idiana looks to get that plus some lake effect and north ILL 3-5 also with some lake effect enhancement so I guess take it for what its worth


did they say when it's suppose to start?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Look at edit


----------



## DIRISHMAN

9:30 to midnight


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1585152 said:


> Look at edit


Yes sir :salute:


----------



## road2damascus

Better go fuel up and get ready. I have had a mild fever and ain't feeling good. Fever or not....Can't wait push some more snow around! So maxed out we would be looking at 7" in localized areas by midday tomorrow with the LES


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1585089 said:


> No. The truck computer stores info and when if goes totally dead the tuner needs to relearn the "checksum" from the computer in the truck


I apparently wasn't thinking to in depth about the problem earlier, the truck computer never crossed my mind.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah it sucks. Edge opens up at 9am our time. So i guess I'll be in a skiddy tonight and part of morning. I hate being locked into one lot. I gotta be jumping from lot to lot checking stuff.


----------



## polyps

anyone looking for work in michigan city


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Mike text me i might be able to help


----------



## 1olddogtwo

here it comes


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thanx Pat much appreciatd

WISH YOU WERE HERE

SO ARE YA COMING BACK ?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So how much we gonna get by rush hour?


----------



## the new boss 92

are we going to get a push and salt again? or is this going to be a bust out salting event?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sully will be in the skid.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sully is it heated? So that means if you only go to one Lot you get to go home and Pats comig back toFinish wih the new plow


----------



## dlcs

totally missing northwest Illinois. This sucks!!


----------



## 01PStroke

dlcs;1585412 said:


> totally missing northwest Illinois. This sucks!!


More for me hopefully!


----------



## buildinon

Really really light flurries right now in Buffalo Grove...heading to bed to rest up and heading out in a few hours...see some of you in the city in a few hours


----------



## the new boss 92

Is reaper still floating around here?


----------



## snowish10

flurries started here, Ive already been called out at 4am.


----------



## erkoehler

Snowing nicely here in crystal lake!


----------



## metallihockey88

Ground covered just north of the city


----------



## road2damascus

Just looked at the forecast again. They are calling for lower snow totals for me now. 1-2 overnight and 1 more tomorrow morning. Used to be 2-4 and 1-3 :-(


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

They're calling for a general 1-3 for my area. Which is really not a helpful forecast. Is it a salt run at 1" or a full plow at 2"+.


----------



## road2damascus

Where's P2P? This is like listening to the Hawks game without Pat Foley!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Haha. Nice.....


----------



## snowguys

Kinda slow around here tonight


----------



## buildinon

Rollin out the door...be safe as we all know that people forget to drive in the snow and they think that we are the cause of them not getting into their parking spot faster or them not getting to work faster


----------



## road2damascus

I have not got much up here on the border of lake and cook county.ground is covered but only a half inch to inch tops.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Same here in New Lenox. Radar shows that is should be snowing pretty good tho.


----------



## road2damascus

I see the same thing. Radar shows it yet we ain't getting?????


----------



## MR. Elite

about 1.5 in elgin


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Good. At least someone is getting snow to actually fall.


----------



## birchwood

Just a dusting in Joliet same as it was at 10 oclock last night. Radar is wide open, is this it?


----------



## mikeitu7

Salting here for southside my guys up north got more. North will be plowing.


----------



## clncut

Wow...what happened. Looks like we should be getting snow! Half inch maybe


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I know it's snowing hard up north. Anyone around midway know whats doing?


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Plowin around midway, 2"


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Cool. Thx.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

No problem


----------



## 2_Djinn

Its just getting here now , should be fun fighting traffic this am.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Plowed up north and down south. South lots handy been touched since the buildings are closed on weekends. Got about 2" in Darien area. Nice easy night minus one broken plow and the guy who quit on me today. Other than that fun times all around.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How much in oak forest


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Less than an inch Russ


----------



## Mike Nelson

1/2 inch in South Naperville 
Salt is working well


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Lol. A bust


----------



## 01PStroke

Hate waking up for nothing lol


----------



## metallihockey88

Closin in on 2in out here and still comin down pretty good


----------



## elitelawnteam1

4 inches here, tapering off a bit now


----------



## metallihockey88

I swear the next moron i see cruisin around town between jobs with his rotator and strobes on is gettin run off the road


----------



## clncut

Radar looks impressive but nothing fu$!?ng falling from the sky. NWI


----------



## dieselss

Sane cln. Nothing much here


----------



## 01PStroke

Comin down good in mokena


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah it is. Im driving thru there now. 187th and wolf.


----------



## 01PStroke

Musta just missed ya


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

2 maybe 3 inches here in south bend indiana and still falling....looks to ne a good day


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'll tgake these snows. Another 2 or 3 hours to go and another full push! I know nobody else does, but I love 1-2 inch storms!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ron I'm with you buddy. Ill take quick and easy money everyday of the week. Except Tuesday. Those don't work for me.


----------



## dieselss

See I like Tuesday's but hate Wednesdays. 
Interesting hammy.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

with colkd beer, every day is good!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

We didn't even get an inch out here. Pretty sad the plow sits and waits for our turn to go.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Just FYI I took a full truck of salt but only need half (it's cheaper ) anyways got about 12 yard I lookig to offload ... 75 per ton located in glenview.. Sorry for grammar.. On my phone


----------



## 01PStroke

Let me tell you what guys.. Nothing worse than a liar! 

Anyhoo, 2 trucks (mine and a 2001 dodge 2500 cummins with a 8' uni with wings) looking for work! Pay negotiable!


----------



## campkd6

Got 4 inches out here


----------



## clncut

Are we still banking on some LES this afternoon or we all done???


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

metallihockey88;1585666 said:


> I swear the next moron i see cruisin around town between jobs with his rotator and strobes on is gettin run off the road


Remember that Time we both got suck in the snow? And Then I had to go down golf rd backwards. Ya I had my rotators and strobes on.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Hopefully tonight comes through also...... 

2-3" in Mundelein/Libertyville..... nice and light


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salt works wonders to day


----------



## erkoehler

Good one up here, easily 4"....


----------



## Korhumel

What are Lake County's chances for another 2" tomorrow morning?


----------



## alexf250

Looking for a sub in schaumburg


----------



## snorider075

2''-3'' here nice and smooth. Keep the clippers coming. Hope everbody else went well and profitable!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

did anyone catch Skilling at noon? are do again tonight or Tuesday night?

I was busy trying to reverse the update HP gave my laptop...... it had my laptop in a "can't load new update", then my laptop would restart.... this went on for 15 minutes

finally had to stop that cycle, then make the laptop recognize the printer again..... I just want to invoice

frickin updates......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It only seems to update when you want to use it. I have the se problem.


----------



## birchwood

He said less than an inch and staying north. Next was Thursday/Friday wintery mix.


----------



## Midwest Pond

ty birchwood


----------



## Rainer

Don't know if this has been posted in here or not, but regarding the radar returns looking real good while the actual snowfall doesn't match it: the LOT (Chicago NWS) radar has a mechanical issue, and is reading roughly 10dbz higher than what it should be. Basically, whatever color it's showing, check the legend and then back off 2 colors. (Each color is 5dbz) It's been this way for a week to 10 days, IIRC.

"419 AM CST

MAIN CONCERN FOR THE NEXT FEW DAYS WILL BE THE CONTINUED PERIODIC
CHANCES FOR SNOW.

THE MAIN CONCERN FOR THE REMAINDER OF THE
NIGHT AND INTO THE MORNING HOURS WILL BE THE ONGOING SNOW FALLING
OVER PORTIONS OF THE AREA. *WHILE THE LOT RADAR IS STILL READING TOO
HIGH DUE TO MECHANICAL ISSUES...*" Yada, yada, yada.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

^^^ that's a new one! They r really digging deep for excuses aren't they. I figured they would save that one for when they really drop the ball


----------



## dlcs

Must be nice as all we got was a few flakes over here. Looks like rain midweek and next weekend with another big warm up.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ordered more salt today. Hate having to do it but we were almost out.


----------



## Sawboy

Full push with Road2Damascus today. Nothing beats 2-3" of light fluffy snow........well there's wet pink stuff, but that COSTS money......doesn't make it. Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Got my truck running. Only issue is Edge no longer supports any tuners that handle DPF delete. Today was the last time they will do anything to mine. But they did offer to either buy mine back or I can trade up to any tuner they have for free. But I need to put stock exhaust back on if I do that. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1586017 said:


> Got my truck running. Only issue is Edge no longer supports any tuners that handle DPF delete. Today was the last time they will do anything to mine. But they did offer to either buy mine back or I can trade up to any tuner they have for free. But I need to put stock exhaust back on if I do that. Decisions, decisions.


That is tough. Heard tge government was makin em buy em back or trade that is such bs. H&s still stands behind theyre dpf off products. Looks like spartan is only dpf off one left but better hurry cause you know they're gettin hit next just a matter of time


----------



## SullivanSeptic

They are all gonna get hit. Any tuner company that provides dpf delete will be forced to stop tech support or buy them back. Thats what edge told me.


----------



## swtiih

SullivanSeptic;1586017 said:


> Got my truck running. Only issue is Edge no longer supports any tuners that handle DPF delete. Today was the last time they will do anything to mine. But they did offer to either buy mine back or I can trade up to any tuner they have for free. But I need to put stock exhaust back on if I do that. Decisions, decisions.


Sully
I followed your posts yesterday and didn't have any useful advice. I am wondering what was the tech support that they offered todaythat fixed the issue you were having.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1585991 said:


> Must be nice as all we got was a few flakes over here. Looks like rain midweek and next weekend with another big warm up.


Another big warm up NEXT weekend, or this weekend? I know this weekend is going to warm up and than saw another big cold out break early to mid next week.


----------



## road2damascus

Ended up getting just under three inches in northbrook, glenview, northfield area.


----------



## road2damascus

Additional lake effect snow continues to fall here in northern cook and southern lake county. Noaa is claiming an additional inch through early evening today.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1586036 said:


> Another big warm up NEXT weekend, or this weekend? I know this weekend is going to warm up and than saw another big cold out break early to mid next week.


this coming weekend with 1"+ of rain.


----------



## erkoehler

Anything out by Waukegan for lake effect?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

swtiih;1586034 said:


> Sully
> I followed your posts yesterday and didn't have any useful advice. I am wondering what was the tech support that they offered todaythat fixed the issue you were having.


Basically they reflashed the tuner. They had to over ride the software and force it to reload. I can usually hook up tuner to my desktop and can download updated software or fix any glitches. This time it just froze.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

If you or anyone wants to get an h&s let me know as the guy i get them from still has some left that will support the deletes


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah mine works still too. But the EPA is now auditing and forcing all companies that support dpf deletes to stop. So a bunch of other companies have fines coming real soon. Pretty much what ever is out there for dpf delete is all thats available. No more support for he tuners from the manufacturers soon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looks like I'm keeping my truck for a while. So what did everybody end up with


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A while? As in 6 months? 

We had a whopping 1"-2". Basically a salt run with a couple lots that got pushed


----------



## erkoehler

4" around Mchenry area.


----------



## GMC99

4" Carol Stream, Lombard area


----------



## Rainer

3 1/2" in Lake in the Hills measured this afternoon. So prolly about 4".

Go ahead, I know......


----------



## GMC99

It is awesome to see a solid snow pack on the ground finally!! Even went and took the sled for a ride, wonder how long it will be until the cops show up at my door!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

4" Bloomingdale area.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

anyone heard anything else about tomorrow? Noaa says 1-2, everyone else says 1, some says less than 1...


----------



## road2damascus

Heard 1" possibly starting at 8 am tomorrow.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

seems to be the concensus unfortunately ...heres to hoping they are wrong


----------



## erkoehler

Quiet nights on here with all the work lately!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

To everybody who wants pics of my dump, I didn't forget. Been busy guys. Sorry. To all that asked, you will have them soon.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1586414 said:


> To everybody who wants pics of my dump, I didn't forget. Been busy guys. Sorry. To all that asked, you will have them soon.


Why would anyone want to see your feces? Sick twisted plow jockeys


----------



## buildinon

Had different amounts all over the place...Lincolnwood I had a solid 4" and as I went further south through the city (as far south as 74th and Rockwell) it went down to 2" for what I was personally plowing Thumbs Up
Now if we can just get a few more solid pushes before the season comes to a halt we can all make a little  payup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1586427 said:


> Why would anyone want to see your feces? Sick twisted plow jockeys


Hey road thats from not drinkin and hangin out with Sully


----------



## buildinon

Oh yeah...as soon as I finished plowing my truck started making a squealing noise (no not like a pig boy before you guys even go there) so took it to the mechanic as soon as I got home and have to get the rear U-Joint replaced  bye bye to my  money for the next meet and greet as I will be handing mine to the the evil  to replace both U-Joints with heavy duty ones that can be greased from now on. As the stock FORD ones couldn't be and they wore out...


----------



## erkoehler

Site checks and salting before this dusting at rush hour.

Trying not to have the guys out sitting in traffic!


----------



## road2damascus

Good morning.


----------



## ultimate plow

Just got done pre salting. Didnt wanna deal with traffic and parked cars


----------



## road2damascus

I dot waiting on entrance ramps north of the city on the edens


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Save your salt guys. Nothing more than flurries or a breif snow shower.


----------



## brianbrich1

The way it looks any salting needed will take place this evening or overnight?


----------



## ultimate plow

Theres a dusting here already. Glad i went out when it was dark.


----------



## road2damascus

Morton grove getting flurries


----------



## 1olddogtwo

skies are clear here 33 degrees


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I said it before and I'll say it again..... That sure is a purrty truck!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1586678 said:


> The way it looks any salting needed will take place this evening or overnight?


Up north has the best chance again with the next wave that is still in Minnesota. Temps are also going up, so a lot will melt off.


----------



## erkoehler

Salted and cleaned up everything. Tried to beat the traffic, we started at 3am...


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

erkoehler;1586705 said:


> Salted and cleaned up everything. Tried to beat the traffic, we started at 3am...


same here, went out early, cleaned up and salted a little on some lots.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I did nothing last night. I made sure my lots were perfect, the first time I did them!


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

It was snowing here around 7 am pretty good and by 7:30 it was done POOF


----------



## the new boss 92

Yesterday was the day that all the v boxes broke so I got stuck in a 6 wheeler salting all the accounts.that was interesting


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone looking for a six wheeler? I just got a call from a buddy asking me to buy his. 1981 International tandem axle with 11ft plow. Dump body that has all controls and valve plumbed but no actual salter. Extremely low miles. Around 40,000 miles. Dump holds 13 tons. Hes asking around $10,000


----------



## SnowMatt13

Did John Dee finally go off the deep end? 8+ later this week??


----------



## dlcs

SnowMatt13;1586864 said:


> Did John Dee finally go off the deep end? 8+ later this week??


I was thinking the same thing, no one else is forcasting anything rain or snow but he has 1-4" for us. Strange!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

He also has the freezing line way north. So id say our chances of getting anything pushable are extremely small


----------



## SnowMatt13

Maybe he knows something us lowly folk don't.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Our jam,


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Nice had to borrow that.


----------



## GMC99

Winnebago-boone-mchenry-lake il-ogle-lee-de kalb-kane-dupage-cook-la salle-kendall-grundy-will-lake in-porter-including the cities of...rockford...belvidere...woodstock... Waukegan...oregon...dixon...dekalb...aurora...wheaton...chicago... Ottawa...oswego...morris...joliet...gary...valparaiso 1106 am cst tue feb 5 2013

...period of moderate to heavy snow expected this afternoon...

A band of snow will move across the region this afternoon resulting in a one to two hour period of moderate to possibly briefly heavy snowfall. Snow will spread into areas near the wisconsin border and far northern suburbs between noon and 2 pm and affect the chicago metro area west toward dekalb between 1 and 4 pm. Snowfall totals should amount to generally less than 2 inches...but snowfall rates could exceed an inch per hour with the most intense snowfall. Persons traveling this afternoon should be prepared to encounter brief but possibly intense snowfall and plan accordingly leaving extra time to get to intended destinations.


----------



## the new boss 92

Here we go again, at least Mother Nature is helping us out a bit


----------



## turb0diesel

Anyone have an extra Western spreader controller?


----------



## dlcs

the new boss 92;1586969 said:


> Here we go again, at least Mother Nature is helping us out a bit


Lucky dogs, not a flake here.


----------



## dlcs

SnowMatt13;1586921 said:


> Maybe he knows something us lowly folk don't.


I sure hope so, I could use some $$$$$.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

turb0diesel;1586971 said:


> Anyone have an extra Western spreader controller?


Yes i do. 6 pin handheld


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I didn't know you use a plow controller for a spreader? LOL!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1587056 said:


> I didn't know you use a plow controller for a spreader? LOL!


oops. thought he said plow controller. My bad.


----------



## Midwest Pond

the John Dee Forecast chart is definitely curious


----------



## Mark13

Snowing hard in Central McHenry. Co.

Taken 10 minutes ago.









New pallet loaded up and ready to go.


----------



## turb0diesel

Pushin 2 Please;1587056 said:


> I didn't know you use a plow controller for a spreader? LOL!


yes.. looks this this..


----------



## dieselss

That's not fair Mark!!


----------



## Mark13

dieselss;1587090 said:


> That's not fair Mark!!


What part isn't fair?


----------



## road2damascus

Coming down pretty good in Morton grove.


----------



## Mike Nelson

Just started in South Naperville. Coming down at a decent rate.


----------



## road2damascus

Areas that were treated on Monday are getting covered. North suburbs Morton grove.


----------



## dieselss

That your getting all that snow and not sharing it !! I'm Gunna tell


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Snowing in Lockport, IL 60441.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1587137 said:


> That your getting all that snow and not sharing it !! I'm Gunna tell


Well i am sending it south. I know how to share.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Very lite snow in lansing


----------



## ultimate plow

O Stoooop it john dee!!


----------



## 01PStroke

Snowing good at the shop.. Illinois highway and cedar


----------



## ultimate plow

I just woke up and it looks like we got an inch. No call to go out, lots must be wet


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1587157 said:


> Snowing good at the shop.. Illinois highway and cedar


Where's your shop? A couple of us live right down the block.


----------



## campkd6

My twins were born today. Boy and a girl


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

campkd6;1587177 said:


> My twins were born today. Boy and a girl


 Congrats...


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

campkd6;1587177 said:


> My twins were born today. Boy and a girl


Congratulations! We are expecting our first on Monday. 
Which means we will prob get hammered with snow!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got twins also. Two girls. Oh so fun!


----------



## birchwood

Lawn 'N' Order;1587190 said:


> Congratulations! We are expecting our first on Monday.
> Which means we will prob get hammered with snow!


congrats all around.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

campkd6;1587177 said:


> My twins were born today. Boy and a girl


Congratulations. Hope you got lots of sleep beforehand!


Lawn 'N' Order;1587190 said:


> Congratulations! We are expecting our first on Monday.
> Which means we will prob get hammered with snow!


Congratulations to you too! Your gonna be busy now.


SullivanSeptic;1587204 said:


> I got twins also. Two girls. Oh so fun!


Are you sure there yours?


----------



## ultimate plow

Pushin 2 Please;1586690 said:


> I said it before and I'll say it again..... That sure is a purrty truck!


Thanks Ron!


----------



## Midwest Pond

congrats to the new fathers


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Out in Burbank/ midway area. The sun is actually out now. So in other words, nothing is happening


----------



## campkd6

That's probably right it was snowing when we rushed to hospital this morning. Quit around delivery time just in case pond of them need a helicopter ride. Both are doing fine so far. Wife had the boy naturally and the girl was a pain in the ass and then had to have a c-section


----------



## campkd6

This is our 3rd set of twins and have 3 singles


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Three sets? Whoa! You have a whole football team there. Dang!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

campkd6;1587260 said:


> This is our 3rd set of twins and have 3 singles


9 kids? Wow. I have a doctor that can "fix" that for you!

Congrats again!:waving:


----------



## campkd6

Had that fixed once grew back.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1587264 said:


> 9 kids? Wow. I have a doctor that can "fix" that for you!
> 
> I have my consultation with the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## 01PStroke

Have my 597 interview on 3/26! Woohoo


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1587164 said:


> Where's your shop? A couple of us live right down the block.


It's my bosses. Exact address? Dunno. Google Panda Services or Panda Plow. Over by TK Trucking


----------



## campkd6

I got about 8 years out of mine


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

campkd6;1587268 said:


> Had that fixed once grew back.


Hope you got your money back! LOL


SullivanSeptic;1587269 said:


> Pushin 2 Please;1587264 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9 kids? Wow. I have a doctor that can "fix" that for you!
> 
> I have my consultation with the doctor tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Good times!
> 
> 
> 01PStroke;1587275 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have my 597 interview on 3/26! Woohoo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I drove a truck for one of the biggest mechainal contractors (597) years ago. They are still that big if not bigger now. My wife still works there. They tried to get me in about 15 years ago. I said no thanks. I still see the CEO of the company a lot and he still try's to tell me to join. It is a great union but so is the one I'm in!
Click to expand...


----------



## SnowMatt13

Quick inch fell at the border


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1587315 said:


> Hope you got your money back! LOL
> 
> 
> SullivanSeptic;1587269 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good times!
> 
> I drove a truck for one of the biggest mechainal contractors (597) years ago. They are still that big if not bigger now. My wife still works there. They tried to get me in about 15 years ago. I said no thanks. I still see the CEO of the company a lot and he still try's to tell me to join. It is a great union but so is the one I'm in!
> 
> 
> 
> Well shoot tell him to do a name drop for me lol
Click to expand...


----------



## birchwood

campkd6;1587268 said:


> Had that fixed once grew back.


I had mine done in December and havent done the tests yet, but with all this talk of rehealing I'm wondering if it worth retesting every year.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1587345 said:


> Pushin 2 Please;1587315 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you got your money back! LOL
> 
> Well shoot tell him to do a name drop for me lol
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need it. You will be hired onto a company right away. The fitters are so crazy busy right now, with refinery work and other misc jobs. I know guys that brought home 100 plus for the past several years. You can work all the OT you want!
Click to expand...


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1587368 said:


> 01PStroke;1587345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need it. You will be hired onto a company right away. The fitters are so crazy busy right now, with refinery work and other misc jobs. I know guys that brought home 100 plus for the past several years. You can work all the OT you want!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my buddy cleared 150 last year lol.. Haven't seen him around much! Gotta take it while its there. Every little bit helps!
Click to expand...


----------



## Midwest Pond

thursday in friday is interesting for the far north, John Dee may have called it

channel 5 is showing their futurecast and it's there...... heavy wet snow and many hours


----------



## campkd6

I would but i would not change anything love then to death


----------



## GMC99

What's the thoughts about Wednesday and Thursdays system?


----------



## Midwest Pond

can't wait to see Skilling tonight about weds/Thursday

channel 5 just showed a boat load of wet snow for Thursday during the day into night

they didnt give an amount, but the dark blue was impressive payup


it was all far north though


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1587392 said:


> thursday in friday is interesting for the far north, John Dee may have called it
> 
> channel 5 is showing their futurecast and it's there...... heavy wet snow and many hours


I get no credit..... LOL..... wow I guess I'm a distant memory......I havent pay much ATTN in the last couple of days anyways.


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1587428 said:


> I get no credit..... LOL..... wow I guess I'm a distant memory......I havent pay much ATTN in the last couple of days anyways.


i was going to call you tonight for your opinion.....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I said last week there was a good chance of a decent snow...,no biggie


----------



## turb0diesel

Has anyone seen this yet?
Ford Raptor jumps off a ramp......


----------



## erkoehler

Next load of salt coming tomorrow AM.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

turb0diesel;1587438 said:


> Has anyone seen this yet?
> Ford Raptor jumps off a ramp......


What a moron. He deserves to go to hospital for that one. And deserves to have a total trashed truck now.


----------



## plow3232

Pushin 2 Please;1587368 said:


> 01PStroke;1587345 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need it. You will be hired onto a company right away. The fitters are so crazy busy right now, with refinery work and other misc jobs. I know guys that brought home 100 plus for the past several years. You can work all the OT you want!
> 
> 
> 
> where at? for 100k thats great. where do I apply?
Click to expand...


----------



## 01PStroke

plow3232;1587450 said:


> Pushin 2 Please;1587368 said:
> 
> 
> 
> where at? for 100k thats great. where do I apply?
> 
> 
> 
> If you're serious the 597 hall in Mokena. First Wednesday of every month. But you wouldn't get to test until next January, and if everything goes good, won't be working for them until June
Click to expand...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1587422 said:


> can't wait to see Skilling tonight about weds/Thursday
> 
> channel 5 just showed a boat load of wet snow for Thursday during the day into night
> 
> they didnt give an amount, but the dark blue was impressive payup
> 
> it was all far north though


Channel 5? Oh boy.


1olddogtwo;1587436 said:


> I said last week there was a good chance of a decent snow...,no biggie


Yes you did. It looks like a Ivey mess before it changes to all rain.


SullivanSeptic;1587445 said:


> What a moron. He deserves to go to hospital for that one. And deserves to have a total trashed truck now.


Yup!


----------



## road2damascus

So we are getting a whole bunch of snow thursday night then it turns to rain and melt it all away? Better plow fast


----------



## dlcs

road2damascus;1587562 said:


> So we are getting a whole bunch of snow thursday night then it turns to rain and melt it all away? Better plow fast


No problem, I learned how to plow fast last winter. You had to cause ever storm melted away right after it stopped snowing.


----------



## Mark13

campkd6;1587257 said:


> the girl was a pain in the ass


I thought it was something girls learned as life went on, apparently their born with that trait and only get better at it with time.


----------



## GMC99

NWS doesn't have any rain in the forecast as of now.. Maybe we will get lucky


----------



## erkoehler

8" heavy wet snow, that's how equipment breaks!

Not my favorite, but we'll keep up with it and make it happen!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm thinking bust!!!


----------



## SnowMatt13

Bust what, the storm or the equipment during it?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Was referring to snow. But maybe both. We get just enough to make everything break


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sully flip ya fir it


----------



## swtiih

turb0diesel;1587438 said:


> Has anyone seen this yet?
> Ford Raptor jumps off a ramp......


show me the carfax


----------



## dlcs

Where you guys seeing all the snow? I only see rain in th forecasts.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1587626 said:


> Where you guys seeing all the snow? I only see rain in th forecasts.


It is gonna be rain. I think John Dee says snow. We'll see how much that has changed by tomorrow mid morning.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry, not all rain. It will start as a mix of snow and sleet than freezing rain. Salt runs will be needed. As of now. Things can and I'm sure will change.


----------



## dlcs

Sounds like are next best shot for snow is Saturday night and Sunday night/Monday. 


P2P, what do you think?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think rain Sunday. Lots of it too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe Monday or Tuesday with a cold front coming through. That is so far away still.


----------



## GMC99

Wednesday there will be partly cloudy skies, with temperatures in the upper 20s to the mid 30s. A wintry mix of precipitation is likely for Thursday. Precipitation looks to arrive during the the early morning and then spread southeast. Sleet and snow are possible north of Interstate 80. South of Interstate 80 freezing rain or just rain. Thursday evening snow is possible with clearing, early Friday morning.


Per the NWS


----------



## SnowMatt13

If Skilling says "cocktail" one more time in his forecasts I'm going to send a bottle of Crown and some 7up to the studio.


----------



## Midwest Pond

or packed isobars ..... my personal favorite


----------



## birchwood

Midwest Pond;1587685 said:


> or packed isobars ..... my personal favorite


I think Skilling has a thing for packing isobars.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Haha he said cocktail again.


----------



## metallihockey88

Man do i love workin out of town. Doin another big tankless install at the sybaris in mequon wisconsin. They give me and the guy workin with me a free room for the night, separate rooms you sickos lol. Worked a nice 12 hour day and now the head of maintenance is takin us out to dinner then the strip club. I can get used to this, cant wait to do our next install in Indy. Ill see if they need any septic work done sully


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sully would love to strip for you and sleep I the same room!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea he might even pay you for it


----------



## road2damascus

Catching up with the thread here. So Thursday is looking like no snow accumulation, mostly rain? Does that include up here on the north side?


----------



## metallihockey88

Guess you know your in a classy joint when a stripper gives you her number but says not to call til tommorow night cause she needs to buy more minutes for her trac phone haha gonna be a rough one tommorow


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Sounds like you had a fun night. Got a little spot salting in this morning. Good start to the day.


----------



## erkoehler

Saltes most places this morning, the slush or any standing water froze up overnight if it was reapplied.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1587764 said:


> Catching up with the thread here. So Thursday is looking like no snow accumulation, mostly rain? Does that include up here on the north side?


Sleet and freezing rain will change to ALL rain by lunchtime. Temps getting close to 40. Any and all snow will stay north of the border.


----------



## Midwest Pond

good morning all..... im thinking today is a good day to put the plow away and get ready for spring

i cant be that far off


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1587923 said:


> Sleet and freezing rain will change to ALL rain by lunchtime. Temps getting close to 40. Any and all snow will stay north of the border.


Fantastic! Can't win this year! :realmad:


----------



## ultimate plow

John dee still has the heavy accum in illinois.


----------



## GMC99

ultimate plow;1588054 said:


> John dee still has the heavy accum in illinois.


I don't think they have any clue what's going on.. Once again the forecast has only changed 20 times in the past 24 hours. We could have a foot of snow on the way for all we know. Milwaukee looks to get 10 inches, if it tracks a 100 miles south, were gonna get it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its a good day to install a septic. We've been digging for 2 hours already. Wooo hooo!


----------



## SnowMatt13

NWS is increasing totals at the border. Maybe this am model runs are bringing it south??


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1588091 said:


> Its a good day to install a septic. We've been digging for 2 hours already. Wooo hooo!


Its a good day to knock down some ca 6 in the new housing projects in new lennox


----------



## SullivanSeptic

What u got? U doing that by my shop?


----------



## brianbrich1

Next week or so by your shop.. Today one in hybernia and one in sanctuary..


----------



## SnowMatt13

Winter Storm Watch for McHenry and Lake Counties, up to 6"


----------



## SullivanSeptic

SnowMatt13;1588143 said:


> Winter Storm Watch for McHenry and Lake Counties, up to 6"


Im calling bulls!t on that! Just so u know.


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'm mailing out fertilization proposals today...... thats where my mindset is


----------



## ultimate plow

SnowMatt13;1588143 said:


> Winter Storm Watch for McHenry and Lake Counties, up to 6"


Nice! John dee and olddogg called it if it happens


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1588192 said:


> Nice! John dee and olddogg called it if it happens


Yes they did. It does look to come MUCH father south than I thought. Us boys down here have a chance at 2-3 inches now. You boys up north may get hammered. All models don't agree but they are coming together and hitting us.

Old dog, thanks for going out of town. Seems like ever since you left we have been getting snow every day!


----------



## dlcs

Must be nice,.im jealous.


----------



## road2damascus

Weather underground and NOAA says up to six inches through Thursday night. For my northern suburbs.


----------



## Rainer

Looks like the models have picked up on the area of low pressure being nudged south by an area of high pressure to the north, as well as riding the 'path of least resistance' along the edge of our snowpack. Without the clipper train we just experienced the last 6 days, this would likely be all rain or rain/sleet/ice.

Still gonna be a close call for roughly 1/2 (geographically) of Chicagoland. As has been the case for the past 14 months, the further north you are, the better your chances for snow/all snow. If ANYthing, I expect this event to over-perform in the areas that are all snow. There's plenty of moisture, and it's going to be a long-duration event as the area of low pressure moves slowly through.


----------



## snorider075

Looking better and better, we shall see what 
Mr.Skilling has to say


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I wont be able to watch him, so someone post what hw says.


----------



## Rainer

Skilling's been a cluster this winter. His in house model has been one of the least reliable.

Of course, I'm as full of it as anyone else as well.


----------



## Midwest Pond

wet snow during the day is never fun...... i hate fighting through traffic

but I'll take a 4-5" snow going into the weekend


a wintery cocktail !!!!!


----------



## 01PStroke

SullivanSeptic;1588270 said:


> I wont be able to watch him, so someone post what hw says.


Wintery mix for Chicago, 3.0 at midway by sat.. More as you go north

He seemed surprised his "latest" model showed that much at midway


----------



## snorider075

Possible 6 inches in the northern parts less further south and were less snow pack is. Freezing rain , ice in am through midday changing to snow late aft into evening with accum 2 by 88 and more north


----------



## dieselss

This is all for tonight into tomr right?? The freezing rain were suppsta be gettin ?


----------



## birchwood

Did anyone else notice the 3-4 feet for New York and Boston, yikes.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

36 inch for boston. My buddy got called in from the state to help with every truck he can find.


----------



## dieselss

Let's go Russ!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

I dont want no part of that much snow at once unless iam in my payloader!!!


----------



## brianbrich1

Looks to not start till afternoon tomorrow for anything southside?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

2-4 inches from Joliet to Midway area. 4-7 inches from I-88 to north of the border. Wow. Well I guess I was wrong about this one.


----------



## snorider075

Salting the wee morning and making rounds through out the day then pushing at night?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1588351 said:


> Looks to not start till afternoon tomorrow for anything southside?


He said it will start as sleet and a mix at around 7am. Than a switch to rain before changing back to all snow In the afternoon. We will see.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Pushin 2 Please;1588354 said:


> 2-4 inches from Joliet to Midway area. 4-7 inches from I-88 to north of the border. Wow. Well I guess I was wrong about this one.


you weren't wrong.... the line shifted four times in the last two days..... when i saw on channel 5 yesterday afternoon showing heavy snow I was hoping they were right


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1588389 said:


> you weren't wrong.... the line shifted four times in the last two days..... when i saw on channel 5 yesterday afternoon showing heavy snow I was hoping they were right


I'm kind of looking forward to the new model runs this afternoon and than watching Skilling at 530. See how much it changes again.


----------



## mikeplowman

make sure your snow boots are tied tight and your favorite cocktail glass is clean....
its going to be a we one


----------



## ultimate plow

Totals back to around 2 inches north. Downgraded already lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hahahaha. Too funny. Have we not learned anything thus far?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Forecast as of 2pm for McHenry County:

Freezing rain/sleet is expected to enter the county between 4-5 AM Thursday morning. This will continue until 9 AM or so. Could see scattered freezing rain/sleet/all rain changing over to all snow as early as 11 AM.

This snow is expected to stay with us through rush hour, and possibly up to 9 PM. Anywhere between 2-5 inches of wet snow is expected.

Temps will warm during the day, road temps will also be at or near freezing. Southeast winds should not be an issue.


----------



## Midwest Pond

SullivanSeptic;1588486 said:


> Hahahaha. Too funny. Have we not learned anything thus far?


yes.... the southern suburbs will get less


----------



## GMC99

Talk about an up and down emotional roller coaster, less than an inch this morning, then 2-4, then less than an inch, now no accumulation... WTF!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I should stick with what I said yesterday. Maybe a salt run down here. Up to a inch maybe 2 north by the border. Best chance for any sticking snow looks to be tomorrow afternoon into evening. 


Again, I don't know $h!t. Just guessing like everybody else!


----------



## road2damascus

Yes, i am done looking at my four weather apps and done reading weather advisory texts. It is driving me nuts and this commercial grade high security 300 dollar lock i am installing may find its way through a window if it doesn't cooperate with me !


----------



## erkoehler

I was liking the 2-4 storms, but if 6+ is what it is to work....bring it on!ussmileyflag


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not gonna happen unless you go north of the border or to the east coast. Highs in the middle 30's across the area tomorrow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow...when I got in last night, I was like Chicago was getting F'd again. I seen what the pro were talking about and thought I was looking at bad info. Sorry guys. I'll stay gone longer if it means more snow for you guys.


----------



## snowish10

Well today I learned about a few different liquid deicers today at work, way to much math!! Thanks god for cheat sheets.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Wish how do you learn from and what


----------



## snowish10

R&R
I learned from my boss who has over 30 plus years in the snow / ice removal businesss. I learned how to make salt brine, and move liquid from multiple tanks. My company I work for has / sells salt brine, beetle juice, liquid calcium.


----------



## road2damascus

Speaking of which, highland park pre treated both streets AND sidewalks tonight with liquid


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1588841 said:


> R&R
> I learned from my boss who has over 30 plus years in the snow / ice removal businesss. I learned how to make salt brine, and move liquid from multiple tanks. My company I work for has / sells salt brine, beetle juice, liquid calcium.


Who you work for?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

road2damascus;1588842 said:


> Speaking of which, highland park pre treated both streets AND sidewalks tonight with liquid


New Lenox did the streets.


----------



## snowish10

SullivanSeptic;1588844 said:


> Who you work for?


Arctic snow plowing inc.


----------



## the new boss 92

im seeing about 3-4 saltings out of this seems like all the hour by hour's are saying they are going to be really spread out and what not. i could be wrong but thats just what im seeing unless the storm tracks south a bit!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

3-4? No way. Im hoping for one light salting. Its gonna be warm. Everything will melt off real fast.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

the new boss 92;1588884 said:


> im seeing about 3-4 saltings out of this seems like all the hour by hour's are saying they are going to be really spread out and what not. i could be wrong but thats just what im seeing unless the storm tracks south a bit!


No way. 1 or 2 saltings, tops.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Skillings has already dropped his snow totals way down. Lake Genvia .6 inches. Midway, o'Hare and Joliet 1-2. Let's all plan on a salt run tomorrow night or Friday morning and if you get more than that be happy. Very happy.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok skilling just said around 4am freezing precipt then turning to snow around 6-7pm thursday and show only 1.7 inch for south and 2.6 up north


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Im hoping to get some sleep tonight, my brain is fried.....spent the last two days at the Crystal Lake Holiday Inn taking my pesticide tests....General studies, turf, right of ways and ornamentals....passed them all!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Congrats Dave


----------



## mikeitu7

Cocktail lol tom skilling
Have to take my test this year again


----------



## DIRISHMAN

the heck is going onskilling on crack cracker what now is Sam showing on his map 3.3 inches for Midway


----------



## DistinctiveDave

DIRISHMAN;1589021 said:


> Congrats Dave


Thanks!



mikeitu7;1589061 said:


> Cocktail lol


Yep, came home and had a few.

Time for bed, I think Im getting up around 3am....check things and maybe first salting....

Good Luck All!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Serious?

At 9:05pm he said .6 inches in Lake Genvia. 930 he says 5 plus inches?


At 905pm he said 1-2 for joliet midway ohare. 930 he says 3-4 inches?


He also says freezing rain at about 4am till 8am. So I guess I'm setting my alarm to check. Good luck all. Who knows what the he!! Is going to happen!


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1589064 said:


> the heck is going onskilling on crack cracker what now is Sam showing on his map 3.3 inches for Midway


Just caught a glimpse.. thought it showed 1.8 for Midway?


----------



## road2damascus

I got salt, i got plows, i got shovels, i got drivers, i got trucks washed and fueled up. Unfortunately i don't have a rain poncho which of all things will probably need the most. 

I am going to bed and waking up early to stick my head out the window to figure out what REALLY is going to happen.


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1589083 said:


> Unfortunately i don't have a rain poncho which of all things will probably need the most.


:laughing::


----------



## 01PStroke

Hey guys if I can get everything hammered out here Im going to be in the market for a tailgate spreader. Hoping to spend 4-600, but I know you get what you pay for. 

Elite I saw your add and am watching


----------



## the new boss 92

Pushin 2 Please;1589011 said:


> No way. 1 or 2 saltings, tops.


yea i just checked again im gonna go with 2 decent applications, most of the accounts i do are up north so they normally get a little more, and being hotels we like to put down a little extra to cove us cause it takes a little bit to get up that way in bad weather.

my weather app on my phone is saying:
tonight-no ice accumulation or snow/sleet
tomorrow-rain changing to snow by afternoon little to no snow/sleet accumulations 
tommorrow night accumulations up to an inch

dont even have any alerts any more


----------



## erkoehler

Sunday??????????


----------



## buildinon

R&R Yard Design;1588341 said:


> 36 inch for boston. My buddy got called in from the state to help with every truck he can find.


We spent all day loading equipment to send out there, and it is on the road already. Sent almost half my loaders and skids that I have here with a power contractor as they are pre-staging and gearing up for the worst case scenario out there. One of the first times we have sent stuff early. Hopefully we don't get hit to hard here


----------



## Bird21

buildinon;1589170 said:


> We spent all day loading equipment to send out there, and it is on the road already. Sent almost half my loaders and skids that I have here with a power contractor as they are pre-staging and gearing up for the worst case scenario out there. One of the first times we have sent stuff early. Hopefully we don't get hit to hard here


I would love to see that storm here we would clean up $$$$$$$$$$$ 
that would make for a nice summer living of the profits. On my new wakeboard boat from EK.

Oh well we gotta beat the street and get a whopping 2-3"

Let me know if they need more loaders, I am Game!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I have a snowex 575 band new used for one storm that i would like to move out


----------



## 01PStroke

R&R Yard Design;1589191 said:


> I have a snowex 575 band new used for one storm that i would like to move out


What are you looking to get out of it? I should have a grasp on things by tomorrow


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Call me 708-670-8504 tomm at let talk


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Derick you looking to get some more stuff moved out that way.


----------



## 01PStroke

R&R Yard Design;1589198 said:


> Call me 708-670-8504 tomm at let talk


Will do thanks!


----------



## buildinon

I have no idea at this point Russ, all I know is I was told to be ready to make sure that we have the rest of what we can spare on stand-by to move out there if need be...but right now we are working with a skeleton crew here (atleast I am but the guy I go through is covered as he called in back ups to cover the slack of what we deployed as he sent stuff as well and other guys that go through him did as well) and we have a rather large convoy on the road moving east...I talked to them about 20 minutes ago and they are meeting up with other power crews but not plow crews along the way and all moving out together and then splitting off to the spots they are supposed to go when they get out that way. My guys are headed right towards the greater Boston area which is why they left already to make sure there were no delays in getting there, and hey they are on the clock already so I am not complaining at all...so snow no snow $$$$ either way contract is already signed for transport time


----------



## erkoehler

Good morning!

Not much "chill" in the air when I walked outside to start the truck.


----------



## erkoehler

Advisory issued and totals cut to 1-3".......bust????


----------



## road2damascus

erkoehler;1589225 said:


> Advisory issued and totals cut to 1-3".......bust????


That 1-3 might happen after 5pm but considering the 6" they were blabbing about yesterday, i would say its a bust. I definitely ain't excited. And the next 8 days don't look good either.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Got the approval to pre salt accounts. Heading out now.


----------



## erkoehler

Hambrick & Co.;1589234 said:


> Got the approval to pre salt accounts. Heading out now.


Waiting for the rain to stop, presalting now you are just having it washed away.

Here in Crystal lake we're getting straight rain at this time.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Rain here.in New Lenox. Lots have just a few spots of slight ice. But it's raining pretty good.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I'm aware. But we have to have stuff salted before they open. That's what they wanted. I'm not gonna argue.


----------



## brianbrich1

01PStroke;1589113 said:


> Hey guys if I can get everything hammered out here Im going to be in the market for a tailgate spreader. Hoping to spend 4-600, but I know you get what you pay for.
> 
> Elite I saw your add and am watching


I have a tailgate salt dogg tsg07 looking to move. Has a brand new motor not even installed in it yet. I do not use it anymore as ive been switching to all v box. Motor alone is worth over $600. $ 600 takes it. Motor, hopper, controller and harness.


----------



## Mike Nelson

Rain in Naperville. Roads in decent shape. Parking lots and untreated services do have some ice.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm updating my statement, things are freezing up in the last 15 minutes.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1589270 said:


> I'm aware. But we have to have stuff salted before they open. That's what they wanted. I'm not gonna argue.


Heck no. What's even better is that you can use half the amount of salt on an application today.


----------



## mikeitu7

Just left for a quick salt run my diveway in palos is starting. To freeze over


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Phone was ringing around 6am. 5 lots so far want salt!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Freezing rain Advisory just posted across the area!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Its a little icy in Lockport.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1589286 said:


> Heck no. What's even better is that you can use half the amount of salt on an application today.


Right kinda what we talked about the other day. You can only explain so much for so long before you just say yes and wait for your check.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

The ground looks wet here, BUT it's ice underneath... Slip, slip, almost fell.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Everything turned to ice at 7 up here.


----------



## ultimate plow

Everything was ice here at 5am in algonquin.


----------



## road2damascus

Got some light snow action going in highland park. 32 degrees.


----------



## road2damascus

Rain snow line seems to be at lake cook rd. Right now.


----------



## dieselss

Stopped raining and sun is even out a little in nwi


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Feels good dont it jeff


----------



## dieselss

Nice and sunny. No heavy clothes on. Kinda nice !!


----------



## captshawn

Fairly heavy snow in Winthrop Harbor/Zion at the moment. Not sticking yet....


----------



## SnowMatt13

HUGE flakes at the border, starting to get white...


----------



## road2damascus

my three year old just learned how to use a 6 pin western joystick. pushing slush for fun.


----------



## SnowMatt13

My 4 year old loves it. He gets made if I do our driveway without him.


----------



## Midwest Pond

kids are great..... my son is now fascinated at the difference between 2 wheel drive and 4 wheel drive..... we sat in the truck for about 20 minutes a few days ago discussing 4 wheel drive

snowing like crazy in Mundelein right now.... if temp would hold here, it would be awesome


----------



## metallihockey88

Holy snow. Go into a house for a service call and its sleeting. Come out an hour later and see this an inch of heavy snow on the ground and its snowin like crazy in spring grove


----------



## buildinon

Well the guys who left last night made it to DuBois, Pa before they pulled off to catch some sleep (as the semi's have to stop per reg's) they are going to make the final 8 hours today to Newton, Ma which is the genaral area they are staging right outside Boston 1010 miles one way. Hopefully it hits like they expect and doesn't bust out like it is here so far other than being able to drop salt


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Skilling just said 2.4 for Joliet. Looks like south side will start snow after 5-6ish. We will see


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lawn 'N' Order;1589706 said:


> Skilling just said 2.4 for Joliet. Looks like south side will start snow after 5-6ish. We will see


We will see is right. The boys up north will be pushing for sure. I'm sure some already are. Lets hope we get a good 1-2.


----------



## birchwood

Lawn 'N' Order;1589706 said:


> Skilling just said 2.4 for Joliet. Looks like south side will start snow after 5-6ish. We will see


I saw that too, I think its wishful thinking would be nice to get at least an inch.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

birchwood;1589719 said:


> I saw that too, I think its wishful thinking would be nice to get at least an inch.


Agreeded! Pavement is so wet I think the snow is going to get absorbed before anything accumulates. Like you said maybe an inch.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Mundelein/Libertyville...... huge flakes right now..... everything covered

almost 1" on the ground already

drive safe guys.... theres ice under that snow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It will have to come down hard and fast to accumulate down here. I guess we will know in 5 hours or less.


----------



## buildinon

Already heading downtown to restage for this eveing as we salted down there earlier this morning and traffic is already backing up. Hello people we live in CHICAGO AND HAVE WEATHER ISSUES!!! You should know how to drive in it by now, as I do recall when I took drivers ed back in what 1992 / 1993 roughly that we drove in this weather in class to be prepared for it. Do they not do that anymore or are people just that dumb these days?


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## M&S Snowplowing

They are just that dumb these days.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like its time to go get your blade on! Lucky!


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm scheduled to speak at my son's school tomorrow for 45 minutes at a general assembly..... I'm going to look like hell, hopefully I can be done pushing by 2 or 3am


----------



## campkd6

Snowing hard here in Dekalb looking out the hospital suite window


----------



## dieselss

Ron. Let's go. I'll grab Russ on the way


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Sounds gooder


----------



## Justinpost440

Hey camp you having a baby up there my mom might should be working today?


----------



## Justinpost440

Snowing here. not sure how that happened


----------



## dlcs

Unbelievable, heavy rain here all day and 20 miles to the north snowing like crazy now. :crying:


----------



## road2damascus

heavy wet stuff coming down


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1589788 said:


> Ron. Let's go. I'll grab Russ on the way


My cooler is packed!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1589815 said:


> Unbelievable, heavy rain here all day and 20 miles to the north snowing like crazy now. :crying:


I know the feeling. I'm still hoping it comes south but..................?


----------



## dlcs

Snow trying to mix in at 36 degrees now. ground is so wet that it melts right away. Fingers crossed.


----------



## road2damascus

one site says 4 to 8 for me now???


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1589825 said:


> I know the feeling. I'm still hoping it comes south but..................?


I thought you were getting hammered. Yes, lets hope for some south movement.


----------



## plow3232

anyone in south barrington, hoffman estates? weather channel saids accumulating fast.


----------



## Midwest Pond

road2damascus;1589827 said:


> one site says 4 to 8 for me now???


i believe it..... hell.... theres 2 almos three on the ground already... it this goes till midnight, we are having fun


----------



## Justinpost440

15 min later road covered and county out


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1589828 said:


> I thought you were getting hammered. Yes, lets hope for some south movement.


I wish and I am!


plow3232;1589832 said:


> anyone in south barrington, hoffman estates? weather channel saids accumulating fast.


If it is snowing there, I bet it is accumulating fast. I heard when the switch over occurs, it may be heavy with 1 inch plus per hour!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Where is the change over line.


----------



## turb0diesel

about an inch in elgin


----------



## snowguys

All rain still by ohare


----------



## tls22

Hambrick & Co.;1589846 said:


> Where is the change over line.


 Just west of Wheaton-Addison


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1589835 said:


> i believe it..... hell.... theres 2 almos three on the ground already... it this goes till midnight, we are having fun


oh ya. going out now to play. call in sawboy shortly. then my other driver after rush hour. i think that's the plan???? oh ya, break the jeep tonight.


----------



## road2damascus

Hambrick & Co.;1589846 said:


> Where is the change over line.


i think willow/palatine rd.


----------



## campkd6

Justinpost440;1589813 said:


> Hey camp you having a baby up there my mom might should be working today?


Had twins here Tuesday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1589853 said:


> Just west of Wheaton-Addison


What's up buddy? You getting ready over there?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1589846 said:


> Where is the change over line.


Looks to be about 30 minutes or so from Homer Glen. Getting closer!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

campkd6;1589874 said:


> Had twins here Tuesday.


Congrats........... Again........ Hope you got as much sleep as you could before hand!


----------



## campkd6

They pushed in the lot here 15 min ago already can't tell


----------



## campkd6

Hell I'm make I can sleep through it. Plus the wife breastfeeds can't help too much with that


----------



## tls22

Pushin 2 Please;1589878 said:


> What's up buddy? You getting ready over there?


Yep. 10-15 coming. I work Fd Saturday so I will probably miss most of it. Lol oh well.


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1589854 said:


> oh ya. going out now to play. call in sawboy shortly. then my other driver after rush hour. i think that's the plan???? oh ya, break the jeep tonight.


This stuff is absolutely brutally heavy. Might be that last storm that clutch in your jeep will ever see


----------



## road2damascus

white out in highland park. i


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Haha, no you can't!


----------



## SnowMatt13

6+ already at the border


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Needs to drop south into northern indiana....but dont see it in the cards for me  you guys stay safe out there.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

tls22;1589895 said:


> Yep. 10-15 coming. I work Fd Saturday so I will probably miss most of it. Lol oh well.


10-15? Yuck, you can have that. Boys up north of me are getting hammered right now. I don't even want that much. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for an inch or two. Time will tell. The rain/ snow line is just about on top of me now. Be safe out there. Send us some pics if you get to go out and play!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ron can you text me when it starts snowing im on my way back from fort Wayne


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its 46 and sunny here in case anyone was worried...... LOL


----------



## clncut

M&S Snowplowing;1589926 said:


> Needs to drop south into northern indiana....but dont see it in the cards for me  you guys stay safe out there.


Where are you located? Another local?


----------



## clncut

Push...is that cold air gonna make it to NWI before all the moisture is gone? NOAA calling for 1-2. Hmmm, I don't know.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

wood dale over an inch now.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

clncut;1589993 said:


> Where are you located? Another local?


South Bend


----------



## DistinctiveDave

I got 4 inches in Elgin already. Randall and highland.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Is it me or did I miss something DTN. Just upped their total from 1-3" to 3-5" for tonight.


----------



## 01PStroke

Good luck out there everyone! Probably gonna snow like crazy now that I'm bowin out!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Why you out.


----------



## 01PStroke

R&R Yard Design;1590033 said:


> Why you out.


Guy I was working for was a scum bag, long story short. I was written as insured on his GL but quit on him as of Tuesday. I now don't have the monies to get my own for the remainder of this "season". Hopefully I have the time to get back into it next year as I actually really enjoy it. I really hope we get a very large snowfall so he falls on his face (3/3 of his guys quit, 1 now working for Hambrick I believe!). LET IT SNOW!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

True story ^


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1589996 said:


> Push...is that cold air gonna make it to NWI before all the moisture is gone? NOAA calling for 1-2. Hmmm, I don't know.


Doubtful. I don't know that it will even make it here.


----------



## 01PStroke

Hambrick & Co.;1590066 said:


> True story ^


Awesome! Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its holding tight at I88


----------



## R&R Yard Design

01 can you call me


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1590045 said:


> Guy I was working for was a scum bag, long story short. I was written as insured on his GL but quit on him as of Tuesday. I now don't have the monies to get my own for the remainder of this "season". Hopefully I have the time to get back into it next year as I actually really enjoy it. I really hope we get a very large snowfall so he falls on his face (3/3 of his guys quit, 1 now working for Hambrick I believe!). LET IT SNOW!!!


I have the oppsite problem, my is paid. Mine runs 650 a year


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Southern part of the city and south is a bust. Salt run tonight or tomorrow morning and that is it. Enjoy up north you guys. Be safe.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1590076 said:


> Doubtful. I don't know that it will even make it here.


Well, I guess I'll sleep good tonight then!


----------



## 01PStroke

R&R Yard Design;1590084 said:


> 01 can you call me


Call you in a bit



1olddogtwo;1590086 said:


> I have the oppsite problem, my is paid. Mine runs 650 a year


Wish I had that problem!


----------



## ultimate plow

Finally taking a break. Traffics a nightmare. Theres got to be a good 4 5 inches here in algonquin.


----------



## plow3232

anyone in schaumburg or hoffman estates?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1590138 said:


> Finally taking a break. Traffics a nightmare. Theres got to be a good 4 5 inches here in algonquin.


Cry me a river...... haha...... Glad you are getting some decent hours. We are expecting some pics tomorrow! Be safe!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So no snow down here?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

not looking likely, maybe some ice


----------



## dlcs

We got maybe a inch in spots, already did a salt run. Might scrape a few down too.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Salt run after midnight


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1590181 said:


> not looking likely, maybe some ice


Thanks. Anyone around Darien?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, snow is all but over for us. I'm going salting sometime in the morning. 4 or 5am. Plows are off already.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1590196 said:


> We got maybe a inch in spots, already did a salt run. Might scrape a few down too.


Inch in spots? And you thought that I was gonna get more than you. Hahaha, you win!


----------



## DistinctiveDave

We got lucky here then in Elgin. Still snowing, waiting for one more little band then plow and salt time. Probably have almost 5 inches by then.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1590206 said:


> Inch in spots? And you thought that I was gonna get more than you. Hahaha, you win!


Came down in flakes the size of quarters and half dollars. weird thing is soem lots have close to ainch and others just a dusting.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1590209 said:



> Came down in flakes the size of quarters and half dollars. weird thing is soem lots have close to ainch and others just a dusting.


At least you got that much. Its just wet here with a few flurries in the air. Another salt run in the morning and than start to do billings!


----------



## mikeitu7

Starting to stick on the ground now


----------



## Bartlett_2

I'm on first lot, and my plow is stuck angled left. If I flip the controller on, the pump runs, with no reaction to the controls. Is my controller bad? I need help!!!


----------



## GMC99

Bartlett_2;1590235 said:


> I'm on first lot, and my plow is stuck angled left. If I flip the controller on, the pump runs, with no reaction to the controls. Is my controller bad? I need help!!!


Check your solenoid


----------



## snorider075

4 inches in st.charles 1 round down heading back out in a bit. Big heavy flakes just dropping straight down!!!


----------



## Bartlett_2

I did & replaced, all good now, thx


----------



## clncut

Hey what do ya know....it's snowing in NWI


----------



## Snow2Go

When you guys think this is all big. Blizzard warning for Boston tomorrow 2 Fng feet of snow!!!


----------



## kevlars

2 feet plus 60mph winds, I heard!!

Kevlars


----------



## GMC99

kevlars;1590312 said:


> 2 feet plus 60mph winds, I heard!!
> 
> Kevlars


that was us 2 years ago!


----------



## kevlars

GMC99;1590318 said:


> that was us 2 years ago!


I know! I remember it well!!

Kevlars


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

clncut;1590304 said:


> Hey what do ya know....it's snowing in NWI


Still raining in South Bend


----------



## snorider075

Still snowing here


----------



## NorthernSvc's

1round is done... At bdubs to watch the remainder of the hawks game then going back out for round 2


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing in lansing.


----------



## clncut

Few weather guessers keep hinting about something around valentines day and state cold air will be around that time frame. I know that's a long ways out but push, olddog, any insight????


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Salting south plowing north. Glad we were able to make up for the lack of winter all season in one week! Giggidy


----------



## snowguys

How far south did the snow go?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Matteson got a dusting. Oak Forest 1/2 inch. Orland Park dusting to a half.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1590388 said:


> Few weather guessers keep hinting about something around valentines day and state cold air will be around that time frame. I know that's a long ways out but push, olddog, any insight????


Yes, there is a storm out there for this time frame. As of now it looks to do something different, and stay away from us. (Insert sarcism). There does look to be another cold outbreak right around than as well.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

its been a good week that's for sure!


----------



## road2damascus

still out pushing snow. we got any snow totals yet


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah. 0.0


----------



## SnowMatt13

We have to have close to 8 here.
still going.....


----------



## dieselss

I got a build up on my windshield,,,,I had to scrape. Does that count??


----------



## Korhumel

Just about 8 inches in Libertyville


----------



## road2damascus

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=IL&prodtype=public


----------



## SnowMatt13

8.1 reported in Spring Grove


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1590636 said:


> Yeah. 0.0


Come on. New Lenox came in with a trace! :laughingayup


----------



## DIRISHMAN

0.062 = 1/16th (DUST) in Tinley WTF ;(


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Ice on the windows, but nothing to plow. Plow is still sitting in the same place I put it in November. UGG


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So when is our next chance for anything?


----------



## dieselss

Tonight. Frosty mug. Need gloves to handle. Bahaha


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maybe some freezing rain Sunday morning before it changes to all rain. Looks like a good chance as of now. Temps will be in the middle 40's Sunday, so it will be like yesterday morning, only a few places will need salt.(Churches, Stores open, etc). After that not till the middle to end of the week. That looks like light snow or flurries as of now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1590849 said:


> Tonight. Frosty mug. Need gloves to handle. Bahaha


Tonight? Why late so long!


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1590849 said:


> Tonight. Frosty mug. Need gloves to handle. Bahaha


Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pushin 2 Please;1590812 said:


> Come on. New Lenox came in with a trace! :laughingayup


Yea trace of nothing


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

B-Dubs tomorrow?


----------



## birchwood

Hambrick & Co.;1590870 said:


> B-Dubs tomorrow?


I'd be game if it was south.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Me too. No wife or kids for part of evening tomorrow


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1590890 said:


> Me too. No wife or kids for part of evening tomorrow


I am in the same boat, minus the kid thingy.

Actually I got a taste for Hooters, everyone ok with switching it up?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I say hooters in orland park


----------



## birchwood

SullivanSeptic;1590900 said:


> I say hooters in orland park


I've yet to be to a Tilted Kilt, but heard they may be better, have both in Joliet.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

5pm works for me. Actually the earlier the better.


----------



## dieselss

I'd be game for hoots!! Tomr? Place and 5pm?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hooters at 5 works for me Orland park.


----------



## dieselss

Sweet. Shoot out the address hammy,,,or local. Ya know for us sheltered folk


----------



## 01PStroke

Hooters Orland Park

15300 S La Grange Rd, Orland Park


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Hooters. Jeff you want to ride with me


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Have fun. I'm going out with momma!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Have fun Ron! We will miss you


----------



## dieselss

No. I want my tk in the family photo for once. Show all you guys what real strobes look like lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1590963 said:


> No. I want my tk in the family photo for once. Show all you guys what real strobes look like lol


My Chevy won't be there so you guys will NOT get to see a light show!


----------



## dieselss

Awwweeee c'mon Ron don't wanna bring a Chevy to a Ford show??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well here ya go


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1590985 said:


> Awwweeee c'mon Ron don't wanna bring a Chevy to a Ford show??


I would if I was gonna go. You guys would have to wear your sunglasses though!Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

Hummmmm. Sounds like a challenge then.

How bout just a drive through then??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sorry this damn thing wont let me chang the position


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dieselss;1590998 said:


> Hummmmm. Sounds like a challenge then.
> 
> How bout just a drive through then??


I really can't. Momma and I are going out and we haven't done that in a LONG time!


----------



## dieselss

That's cool. How's the new little one didin??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Great, thanks. Her big sister has some kind of bug though. Yuck.


----------



## 01PStroke

Listening to NOAA and they're talking about some lake effect for SE cook/lake county? 1-3?


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Does anyone know what year Western changed the 1000 spreader controller from the silver faced ones to the sleek black ones? I'm thinking it was in 2009. HELP?????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1591136 said:


> Listening to NOAA and they're talking about some lake effect for SE cook/lake county? 1-3?


Our chance for any LES has come and gone.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Kinda like this season come and gon


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hooters in Boston is the place to meet....bring the plows to get there.


----------



## erkoehler

Wow, awesome storm!

Ran 5 trucks and a skid. Pushed tons of snow and have been up for about 38 hours.


----------



## road2damascus

had a unimount stop working in the down position. ended up being air in the system. took the fill screw out in full angle right position and it blew sky high. tons of air pressure in there. worked all night and morning after that. got a check engine light which i have not checked yet. didn't take the jeep out so for those wondering, its still has a working clutch.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Who is going to the auto show and on what day? I am thinking about going on Tuesday or Wednesday but I know my plans always change.


----------



## 01PStroke

I was thinking on Friday AM


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep maybe going early tues-weds with the wife aand dad


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1591366 said:


> Yep maybe going early tues-weds with the wife aand dad


Speakin of dad, hows he doin? Never heard any update after he went in


----------



## captshawn

erkoehler;1591285 said:


> Wow, awesome storm!
> 
> Ran 5 trucks and a skid. Pushed tons of snow and have been up for about 38 hours.


Dont forget the Dodge...All though I had to use a Ford.payup


----------



## GMC99

John dee got this one dead on


----------



## 01PStroke

I'm bored. Started a part time gig at pockets in crestwood. Someone come crash a plow through the door or something! Lol


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

erkoehler;1591285 said:


> Wow, awesome storm!
> 
> Ran 5 trucks and a skid. Pushed tons of snow and have been up for about 38 hours.


Hot Chocolate we all know you can't stay up that long


----------



## erkoehler

Vaughn Schultz;1591718 said:


> Hot Chocolate we all know you can't stay up that long


Hot chocolate and red bull!


----------



## erkoehler

captshawn;1591385 said:


> Dont forget the Dodge...All though I had to use a Ford.payup


That's right, at one point it was 6 trucks and a skid!


----------



## captshawn

Picture from Zion. J/K it's from Toronto.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Salt run in the am tomorrow before the rain?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

GMC99;1591541 said:


> John dee got this one dead on


Yes he did!


----------



## ultimate plow

Iv lost count of how many tovars lots that looked like crap this year.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Those r Brian's lots. Bahahaha


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Ha. My full time job just canned Tovar this year.


----------



## road2damascus

I talked with a sub contractor from tovar. He runs 5 or 6 trucks. His per hour, per truck rate seemed very low to me and his pay for his drivers was dirt cheap. If their lots are bad......i guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1591828 said:


> Those r Brian's lots. Bahahaha


Nice........


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1591370 said:


> Speakin of dad, hows he doin? Never heard any update after he went in


Thanx he is doing better from the surgery


----------



## road2damascus

So tomorrow is all rain then windy after ward to dry it all up? High of 34


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Think that was the last storm for the season here for us ???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1591864 said:


> Nice........


Sorry. I had to say it.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1591877 said:


> Think that was the last storm for the season here for us ???


FRiday maybe?????


----------



## birchwood

Hambrick & Co.;1591846 said:


> Ha. My full time job just canned Tovar this year.


I didn't think we had enough snow out south here for them to screw up.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

They were rough. Ill tell ya some stories later


----------



## brianbrich1

From what iam told a few people have been fired at there headquarters. I think the subs that took a flat rate they offered ( which wouldnt cover even the salt purchase for the property) where crazy!!! Some of which where just let go so ive heard. Ive also been told that some guys ACCEPTED hourly rates that iam pretty sure most of us wouldnt start our trucks.


----------



## brianbrich1

I know its short notice but I can do a midday bdubs or hooters today


----------



## polyps

brianbrich1;1591899 said:


> From what iam told a few people have been fired at there headquarters. I think the subs that took a flat rate they offered ( which wouldnt cover even the salt purchase for the property) where crazy!!! Some of which where just let go so ive heard. Ive also been told that some guys ACCEPTED hourly rates that iam pretty sure most of us wouldnt start our trucks.


thier contract for subs is a inch thick . they make thier money by jamming the subs. the rates are $60 for a 7.5 to $75 for a 9 footer


----------



## NW Snow Removal

*ISO Downtown Sub*

Hey since the employment and networking forums are going nuts with NE storm, I'm going to post this here:

Looking for a sub in a small truck (spreader preferable) to handle some small accounts in the city. You can use your own salt or come load at my place in Bridgeview. 80% of the places are zero tolerance, about 8 locations, 3 of which are walks only (also zero tolerance).

These have to be a priority, can't just be add-ons to stuff you already do. Shoot me an email if you are interested [email protected].

Also, looks like chance for freezing rain transitioning to all rain around 7 am so I guess we'll be out checking our 24/7 stuff, retails, and churches.


----------



## brianbrich1

I would say $70 an hour for a truck and straight plow has become the average hourly rate with the bigger companies around here. Pat would kn ow better than me but just guessing that big company is right there with that rate or close? You can bet with the lack of snow the last two years seasonal contracts will b a hard sell, price will go way down and the big regional snow companies will want to make it up somewhere else. Hourly offered rates


----------



## brianbrich1

I have a tailgate spreader for sale if someone needs it to take on NW Snows opening for some sites.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Maggie, did Brian tell you that I heard you a few days ago on WGN 720 the other morning? He said Channel 7 interviewed you but maybe they share all there stuff.


----------



## birchwood

5 at Hooters in Orland is a go. Correct?


----------



## dieselss

Yep. That's right B


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Pushin- Yeah I did a phone interview for WGN that morning too. On no sleep so I have no recollection of what they asked or what I said.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Hooters in Orland. I'll be there.

Lol.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Maybe afterwards we can head on down to Mario Tricocci and I'll spring for some mani-pedis?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NW Snow Removal;1592002 said:


> Maybe afterwards we can head on down to Mario Tricocci and I'll spring for some mani-pedis?


My wife would be all over that! I can't let her read this. She will be diggin into my wallet because she will have a reason to go.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Im game maggie the toes aee looking bad


----------



## NW Snow Removal

We can get snowflakes painted on our big toes! 

I am seriously sitting here laughing thinking about how funny it would be to make an appt for a group pedicure and walk in there with a bunch of plow guys.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

NW Snow Removal;1592014 said:


> We can get snowflakes painted on our big toes!
> 
> I am seriously sitting here laughing thinking about how funny it would be to make an appt for a group pedicure and walk in there with a bunch of plow guys.


 we all need to wear boots lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1592014 said:


> We can get snowflakes painted on our big toes!
> 
> I am seriously sitting here laughing thinking about how funny it would be to make an appt for a group pedicure and walk in there with a bunch of plow guys.


If I walked into a salon for a pedicure, it would be like in the movie dumb and dumber. My wife tells me I need to get something done with my feet all the time. They are just beat up from wearing work boots all the time. Also, I wear a size 18 so I'm sure they could make some nice sized snowflakes on my nails!


----------



## road2damascus

NW Snow Removal;1592014 said:


> We can get snowflakes painted on our big toes!
> 
> I am seriously sitting here laughing thinking about how funny it would be to make an appt for a group pedicure and walk in there with a bunch of plow guys.


Ill bring a 4.5" grinder to make things easier for the help


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Just one of the many perks of working for Northwest Snow Removal. Have Brian Rich show you his feet. They are immaculate.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NW Snow Removal;1592029 said:


> Just one of the many perks of working for Northwest Snow Removal. Have Brian Rich show you his feet. They are immaculate.


Bahahaha. I new there was something wrong with him. That's also why he never gets out of his truck. He doesn't want to mess up his pedicure


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Anyone care to wager on how many total inches we're going to get this season? 

The winner gets a framed photo of the loser getting a pedicure (snowflakes and all) with me in the background pointing and laughing at them.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1592029 said:


> Just one of the many perks of working for Northwest Snow Removal. Have Brian Rich show you his feet. They are immaculate.


He has showed me his feet. Very nice. His hands are also nice. Very smooth and, well almost like he sits behind a desk all day? Huh? Just saying! LOL


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Is your wife aware of how fond you are of Brian's extremities?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1592042 said:


> Anyone care to wager on how many total inches we're going to get this season?
> 
> The winner gets a framed photo of the loser getting a pedicure (snowflakes and all) with me in the background pointing and laughing at them.


I'll just take the loss. When do we go? My wife is gonna love you. As for the picture, I really can't be embrassed so I don't mind that!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

NW Snow Removal;1592047 said:


> Is your wife aware of how fond you are of Brian's extremities?


Yes, kind of. She met Brian the other day and I told her that he had the nicest finger and toenails that I ever saw. See just said I weird. She says that often!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

She sounds very perceptive. LOL
Bring her next time you guys have a meetup around Orland and I will be there!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I will invite her for sure. I think that you two will leave us guys and go shopping and maybe for a pedicure. I'm sure Sully's wife would also be game. Some wine and get your nails done, not a bad idea!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh boy. If there is wine, then my wife is in. Lol.


----------



## road2damascus

Bring the wives....this might be a good selling point to get to go.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Is anybody else watching the Weather Channel's coverage on "Nemo"? It so reminds me of what we all had to deal with in '99 and also just a couple years ago. What a mess. Yes, the money was great but those hours were not. Than again, I'm ready for another one!


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Oh I see what's happening here... Trying to pawn the wives off on me so you're free to enjoy your boys' night guilt free? 

Whatever. Just buy our drinks. I'm in.


----------



## road2damascus

My wife has read posts here and would not leave my side at a Gtg for one second.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It's not like that at all? LOL! Next time, lets see if the wives will go go. Like I said yesterday, I can't go today. Momma and I are actually having a date night. We haven't done this in a long time. So have fun guys. Have a beer or 20 for me!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Freezing rain Advisory has been issued for north of the cheddar curtain. Not saying that they will be the only ones who get it but they will get the worst of it. We all (even down here) have a shot at a salt run tomorrow morning. Best chances, as always, are to the north of the city. Ground temps will remain below freezing till almost late morning, so it may get slick out there. Don't drink to much tonight guys. Drive safe!


----------



## 01PStroke

Woooo only an hour till some wings and beer!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Jeeze I haven't looked at the site in an hour and I'm two pages behind. It's not even snowing!


----------



## dieselss

Exactly. No snow. And blah blah blah


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'll be there in a few. 15 mins away.


----------



## dieselss

I think 10 away myself


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Bunch of chatty Kathy's all of a sudden.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Well you all suck at being on time! On that note I'm 10 min out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have 5 plus pages. I maybe going to Boston


----------



## 01PStroke

Jeeze! Anyone know a head count?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pat! You're still alive!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

busier than a son of a b**** and then I get an email saying I may need to go to Boston. WTF


----------



## dieselss

Better late then never lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

quick scan of the pages that I agree Bryan has got some nice extremities!!!!

the day he sealcoated my driveway he used little carpet squares. my wife and himself had an interesting conversation about lotions, it was getting creepy I had to exiuse myself. I tell ya,the man had to clean a shoes for sealcoating. bright pink sock bone white tennis shoes and not a zack a black coat or on my house.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I just read that email, Pat. Sounds like a hoot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, I love this crap, I really do.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The other half is flipping out. we have to take back the other Newfoundland dog we gave the grandkids. the dog is too big too playful. looks like I'll be back to having four dogs again two German Shepherds and two newfies.


----------



## mikeplowman

brianbrich1;1591921 said:


> I have a tailgate spreader for sale if someone needs it to take on NW Snows opening for some sites.


What kinda of spreader you selling?
controls come with?
price you're looking for?

thanks


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I already called dibs on the spreader!!!!!


----------



## captshawn

I have my Western Pro Flo 2 listed in the for sale section


----------



## Midwest Pond

hilarious!!!!


----------



## Builder630

I'm willing to sell my SNOWEX PIVOT PRO 1075 with swing away tailgate mount. Comes with controller and wiring harness. A bit rusty but worked great last year. Only flaw is the plastic has a crack but doesn't affect the function at all. I'm open to offer or trades..... Email me [email protected]


----------



## Bird21

i am looking for a hydraulic stainless xbox 10 footer or so

Stainless would be great

need it like yesterday


----------



## MR. Elite

I also have a Western pro flo for sale..... Amazing condition, and an amazing price....!!!!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

Can I jump and this for sale band wagon and throw my Tornado out there?!


----------



## Snow2Go

They said the east storm was putting down 4-5" per hour at one point. All those plow guys will be living like kings!!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Plows cant do anything with that amount of snow. Thars big blowers


----------



## erkoehler

Going to pull two sunken sleds out of the river.....this is no fun. 

I just wanted to sleep tonight!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1592488 said:


> Going to pull two sunken sleds out of the river.....this is no fun.
> 
> I just wanted to sleep tonight!


Your sleds?


----------



## erkoehler

No, friends/customers of mine.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh ok. So since they aren't yours, I can call him a moron. How did he drop two of them in? How deep of water?


----------



## erkoehler

He claims not completely under, him and a buddy stopped by shore on river to talk about where to get off the ice. They broke through.

Hopefully not too bad.


----------



## erkoehler

To be contined tomorrow, not an easy job.


----------



## brianbrich1

NW Snow Removal;1592029 said:


> Just one of the many perks of working for Northwest Snow Removal. Have Brian Rich show you his feet. They are immaculate.


I cant wait for summer and walk around in sandals and show them off.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

How is it out yhere guys


----------



## brianbrich1

Checked some churches in the heights.. All wet not icy at all. one has sealer and has a tendancy to get icy easy when wet and right at freezeing. Made a couple quick passes salting it ”just in case”.


----------



## road2damascus

Freezing rain/mist/drizzle up here in highland park. Change over to rain should be in an hour or so. 

Should be any minute now that i look at the maps. Seems like i am the coldest suburb at 33 right now.


----------



## captshawn

Just got in from checking Lake Zurich and Palatine and temps were 34-35 and pavement was wet. Made a couple passes and called it good. I dot was out and a few others.


----------



## road2damascus

So snow tonight and tomorrow. Anything measurable?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1592672 said:


> So snow tonight and tomorrow. Anything measurable?


Nothing more than a few flurries or maybe a quick snow shower tomorrow.

Our next "best" chance for snow is Thursday night and Friday. Long time away though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Windy as Chicago politics here. Lots drying up sun is blazing and about 55F on the far extreme southwest side of Chicago


----------



## SullivanSeptic

"Far extreme southwest" as in the next state south? Because its raining pretty good here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well this thread does cover Iowa, Indiana and Michigan, Missouri does touch Illinois. next year we have a global thread


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It is good to be diverse.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

True that....


----------



## WilliamOak

I thought diversity was an old wooden ship from the civil war?


----------



## metallihockey88

WilliamOak;1592834 said:


> I thought diversity was an old wooden ship from the civil war?


Haha only in san diego


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dead in here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yep it is...


----------



## 01PStroke

I had a dream last night where I woke up and we had like 3 feet of snow. Then I go outside and it's spring


----------



## road2damascus

Woke up to a nightmare. Go back to bed.


----------



## 01PStroke

road2damascus;1593083 said:


> Woke up to a nightmare. Go back to bed.


Good call... Zzzzz


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1593083 said:


> Woke up to a nightmare. Go back to bed.


Nightmare is right. 3 feet of snow. YUCK.


----------



## road2damascus

As Stressful as our 20" storm was two Februarys ago, i take it over this look out the window and see rain Stuff. Seems like this coming Thursday/Friday is it. Our only chance and then no more pushing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What's the total for Chicago now? I think when I left it was 2.3 after 6 or 7 events


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1593117 said:


> As Stressful as our 20" storm was two Februarys ago, i take it over this look out the window and see rain Stuff. Seems like this coming Thursday/Friday is it. Our only chance and then no more pushing.


Once a week is good with me.


----------



## road2damascus

I got to be in the mid to high teens for total


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1593126 said:


> Once a week is good with me.


You in Boston now


----------



## Mark13

road2damascus;1593117 said:


> As Stressful as our 20" storm was two Februarys ago, i take it over this look out the window and see rain Stuff. Seems like this coming Thursday/Friday is it. Our only chance and then no more pushing.


Let me fix my v plow first, then we can get 20" of snow. Don't really want to run my straight blade in that.


----------



## brianbrich1

NW Snow Removal;1592042 said:


> Anyone care to wager on how many total inches we're going to get this season?
> 
> The winner gets a framed photo of the loser getting a pedicure (snowflakes and all) with me in the background pointing and laughing at them.


Ill say 11.5 at midway.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Still in KC. I personal do not have time for it with this rebuild of our warehouses. The decision will be made tonight or in the Am.

Working the casino for a win this afternoon.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1593137 said:


> Ill say 11.5 at midway.


That's pretty close, Brian wins


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1593151 said:


> Still in KC. I personal do not have time for it with this rebuild of our warehouses. The decision will be made tonight or in the Am.
> 
> Working the casino for a win this afternoon.


Are you going to be back on or before Thursday/Friday?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

End of the month is my deadline. With my company, anything is possible.


----------



## road2damascus

*found this map*

February 7


----------



## road2damascus

road2damascus;1593153 said:


> Are you going to be back on or before Thursday/Friday?





1olddogtwo;1593155 said:


> End of the month is my deadline. With my company, anything is possible.


Thanks. I basing my forecast for Thursday and Friday on your whereabouts.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1593161 said:


> Thanks. I basing my forecast for Thursday and Friday on your whereabouts.


Nice....plowable snow been staying at least 500 miles away from me this season


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

You caught some some snow while you were in New York at the beginning of the season.


----------



## erkoehler

What are you guys thinking for tonight, any chance of a salt run? I was just outside and its pretty windy.....I'm thinking it should dry up.


----------



## road2damascus

46 and windy here. I drove around and there is no way some of these puddles/lakes are drying up from wind.


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like above freezing until 4am up by Mchenry.....7 more hours of heavy wind.


----------



## road2damascus

Spot salting? I would think the majority will be dry. Anything near pile will probably still be wet and freeze. My two cents worth there. I don't do much salting like you all do. I will be hitting walkways at apartment complexs and a private lane that has turned into a river.


----------



## 01PStroke

Anyone notice diesel is up? Just saw it for 4.29.. Think that's a 30-40 cent jump in a week


----------



## dieselss

holy wind batman,,,,,hold on to your little dogs this morning


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1593694 said:


> Anyone notice diesel is up? Just saw it for 4.29.. Think that's a 30-40 cent jump in a week


it went up a dime here the last couple of days it's now 389 a gallon


----------



## Midwest Pond

morning all...... enjoy your day


----------



## nevrnf

I was out yesterday and in Winfield i paid $3.75 for diesel. Was worth the 3 mile detour on my way to Westfield mall. On the way home had a caliper lock up in front of the Elgin River Boat so it's off to repair this am before work. Fitting end to a gloomy Sunday.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

3.79 here in munster.


----------



## DJP2829

IDOT is staging salt trucks on I-290 and I-355


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DJP2829;1593973 said:


> IDOT is staging salt trucks on I-290 and I-355


For what??????


----------



## captshawn

They were spreading on the tollway at 4 this morning


----------



## 01PStroke

4.29 in Griffith


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Go by lansing airport it 3.89


----------



## road2damascus

4.19 to 4.33 here


----------



## brianbrich1

So these are you guesses for totals on the year? Everyone thinks theres no more?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Im done... getting ready for the summer.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Skilling posted on FB that the next 8-14 days could see 12+ inches of snow and John Dee has us in the potential for something Mon/Tues next week.


----------



## road2damascus

Just saw that on john dee. Potential 6+


----------



## dieselss

Where they saying 12+ ?? Not round here I bet


----------



## snowguys

With in the next 8-14 days we could see as much as 12+ that's what skillings graph showed


----------



## snowguys

He posted it on his fb page


----------



## NorthernSvc's

skilling has been wrong all season...Im not sayin im just sayin


----------



## 01PStroke

NorthernSvc's;1594224 said:


> skilling has been wrong all season...Im not sayin im just sayin


Agreed. Ill see what the weather channel has to say lol


----------



## clncut

So far away. I'm sure by the time it gets here the graph will be green!


----------



## road2damascus

John dee was right on the last one when noaa, Skillet, and everyone else was posting 1" or 2" 

Long way out. Not excited. Where is P2P ? Oh ya, he will say its too far out too.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

ups just dropped of my spring mailers... all 25,000 of them... now to start sorting for eddm... yay


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it looks interesting to say the least


----------



## buildinon

I said to Dirishman the other day that this last snow fall may have been our last one, as it reminded me of the last one we had pushed last year. If you recall the very last one of last season it was wet under the snow to where you needed a squeegee and this one was pretty much the same and it was in the same time frame as last year. I told him my prediction was a few more salt runs...but I am just a guessing


----------



## road2damascus

Well, John dee said there is a model out there that shows 8-12" but he is staying on the conservative side saying a possible 6+. So i guess Skilling is looking at the same model and getting everyone all worked up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There "looks" to be a series of event for the next two weeks.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1594380 said:


> There "looks" to be a series of event for the next two weeks.


Sounds enticing!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Having snow on the extreme far north side does not count as measurable snow in my book. 90% of the are had nothing. I take that last "storm" as a total bust.


----------



## road2damascus

http:// http://www.crh.noaa.gov/images/lot/Fri_morn_top_news_grahic.png


SullivanSeptic;1594427 said:


> Having snow on the extreme far north side does not count as measurable snow in my book. 90% of the are had nothing. I take that last "storm" as a total bust.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1594427 said:


> Having snow on the extreme far north side does not count as measurable snow in my book. 90% of the are had nothing. I take that last "storm" as a total bust.


Argeed, I didn't even see a flake this far south.

Let the roller coast start!!!


----------



## WilliamOak

North side is fine with me


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1594427 said:


> Having snow on the extreme far north side does not count as measurable snow in my book. 90% of the are had nothing. I take that last "storm" as a total bust.


Sully, move up here were there is more snow to plow. Just remember to become a fair weather sports fan, wear polo shirts/khaki pants, hang out at the cubby bear and you will fit right in :laughing:

Disclaimer: i am only refering to a small portion of the north side population. By no means do i include all north side people in my description.


----------



## road2damascus

Here is the John dee graphic. I am sick so i got nothing better to do.....


----------



## buildinon

1) I am a SouthSider who was transplanted up here by my wife
2) I DO NOT HANGOUT AT THE CUBBY BEAR....GO SOX!!!
3) I may wear Khaki shorts and polo's and what not during the summer but hey we all do and don't say you don't as us who have wife's tend to wear what they either buy for us or wear what they prefer us to wear when out with them
4) Almost all of my acct's are in the city, so I depend on the snow to be further south than most of the guys up here, so the last storm was a little tuff on me as well
5) I would say the last storm's snow line was right about 94 and Roosevelt as that is where I personally saw it taper way off in the city...from there south it was a 1/4 inch less but north of there we were actually dropping the blades
6) We need to start a North Suburban Plow Jockey Support Group like they have on the South Side and meet up more often and have a few drinks...it would be nice to get some of you guys up here as I know more guys from the south side than I do from where I actually live


----------



## 01PStroke

buildinon;1594603 said:


> 1) i am a southsider who was transplanted up here by my wife
> 2) i do not hangout at the cubby bear....go sox!!!
> 3) i may wear khaki shorts and polo's and what not during the summer but hey we all do and don't say you don't as us who have wife's tend to wear what they either buy for us or wear what they prefer us to wear when out with them
> 4) almost all of my acct's are in the city, so i depend on the snow to be further south than most of the guys up here, so the last storm was a little tuff on me as well
> 5) i would say the last storm's snow line was right about 94 and roosevelt as that is where i personally saw it taper way off in the city...from there south it was a 1/4 inch less but north of there we were actually dropping the blades
> 6) we need to start a north suburban plow jockey support group like they have on the south side and meet up more often and have a few drinks...it would be nice to get some of you guys up here as i know more guys from the south side than i do from where i actually live


soxside baby


----------



## elitelawnteam1

road2damascus;1594567 said:


> Here is the John dee graphic. I am sick so i got nothing better to do.....


Lookin good. Let's hope he stays on the ball with this one


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im driving thru Barrington right now on my way to Crystal Lake, I'm seeing some nice size snow piles. Makes me jealous.


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1594742 said:


> Im driving thru Barrington right now on my way to Crystal Lake, I'm seeing some nice size snow piles. Makes me jealous.


Coming to pickup that new boat?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1594793 said:


> Coming to pickup that new boat?


I wish. But I'm at a place that is so much more interesting...a wastewater conference at the Holiday Inn up here. Woo hoo


----------



## erkoehler

About 10 minutes away


----------



## dieselss

Ok,,,don't drink the brown water.... Done, that's the main point.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The water is black sludge. Brown would be a big improvement. In all seriousness, I'm working on systems that make the water almost crystal clear.


----------



## WilliamOak

You're gonna be about 5 min from me


----------



## Mark13

There's a Holiday Inn in Crystal Lake?


----------



## WilliamOak

31 and three oaks rd


----------



## metallihockey88

Mark13;1594834 said:


> There's a Holiday Inn in Crystal Lake?


Thought there was one on 14


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes, off of three oaks road. Someone bring the beer.


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;1594838 said:


> 31 and three oaks rd


Ah, wrong side of 31. Don't get out that way much.


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone want to go shrink wrap his truck!?!?


----------



## WilliamOak

Flaming bag of ****!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Take it. I'll give ya the keys.


----------



## condo plow

SullivanSeptic;1594932 said:


> Take it. I'll give ya the keys.


Now we can shrink wrap the inside:laughing:


----------



## 01PStroke

Went to go start the truck, she's spinning but no start. Tried jumping the gpr.... And then one of the hot posts fell off. Like from the inside lol... Hopefully that's the problem?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sounds like the atomic Bannana slipped a little


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1594969 said:


> Sounds like the atomic Bannana slipped a little


I like that!!


----------



## dieselss

Hot going in. Then hot coming back out lol. Oh wait thought your talking bout spicy stuff


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

erkoehler;1594918 said:


> Anyone want to go shrink wrap his truck!?!?


I think thats an excellent idea! I'll bring the robotic shrink wrap machine from work. Make quick and easy work of this project.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1595074 said:


> I think thats an excellent idea! I'll bring the robotic shrink wrap machine from work. Make quick and easy work of this project.


You guys should. Now one will notice you.


----------



## 01PStroke

New GPR and she runs like a champ again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well what do u know


----------



## snowish10

By next week itll be all rain.


----------



## dieselss

Looks nice. But will see


----------



## elitelawnteam1

SullivanSeptic;1594799 said:


> I wish. But I'm at a place that is so much more interesting...a wastewater conference at the Holiday Inn up here. Woo hoo


5 min from me as well.

Looks like Mr. Dee has made some adjustments...

guess I'll be kickin' back to wait and see


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1595108 said:


> Well what do u know


Isn't that sumtin' :laughing:

Wonder what Skilling is gonna say now.


----------



## mikeplowman

buildinon;1594603 said:


> 6) We need to start a North Suburban Plow Jockey Support Group like they have on the South Side and meet up more often and have a few drinks...it would be nice to get some of you guys up here as I know more guys from the south side than I do from where I actually live


sounds good to me.
sox pride!!


----------



## road2damascus

buildinon;1594603 said:


> 1) We need to start a North Suburban Plow Jockey Support Group like they have on the South Side and meet up more often and have a few drinks...it would be nice to get some of you guys up here as I know more guys from the south side than I do from where I actually live


If we meet I will be the guy in Khaki's and a polo shirt :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=144889 ......check it out


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pat order the lumber need to build two ARKs


----------



## GMC99

Looking for a dump trailer, if anyone knows of one, please let me know!! 12 or 14 footer.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salt run(s) coming soon!?!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Tomorrow then some more next week?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wee bit chilly here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1595739 said:


> Tomorrow then some more next week?


Northsiders have a chance tomorrow morning and again Friday morning.

Southsiders have a chance on Friday morning.

Next week is going to be so close to the rain snow line. Monday night /Tuesday and than again Thursday night / Friday. Friday storm is looking gooder to me. Both are possible money makers tho!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1595740 said:


> wee bit chilly here


Chilly? Is your blood thinning out down there? LOL!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Must be P2P.Cause it cant be from Alcyhol, Pat dont drink ;-)


----------



## ultimate plow

Heres some new fresh videos for you guys. Theres some crazy stuff on the main page. Redefining the media.


----------



## Midwest Pond

just saw the next thursday run..... thats some heavy snow someone is going to get hit with


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Looks like an active week next week.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tonight looks to be a quite night across the area, unless your well north of the border. Tomorrow night there is still a chance, slight but still a chance at some work for all of us.


----------



## SnowMatt13

NWS has us all possibly getting 1-2 tomorrow.
I just don't see it....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1596168 said:


> Looks like an active week next week.


Monday night / Tuesday storm is not looking so good. I hate looking to far ahead but next Thursday night / Friday looks good.


SnowMatt13;1596242 said:


> NWS has us all possibly getting 1-2 tomorrow.
> I just don't see it....


Think positive!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I try to be positive but with so many let-downs......I hope it happens.
There's a lot of talk about next week thurs/fri. Interesting. Some of the largest storms in the past 3 years have been picked up over a week out, and verified. Either that or it will be a huge letdown


----------



## clncut

Tommy says possibly significant snow later next week??? Hmmm. So far away!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

On the 21st I'm driving to dhicgao, on the 22nd I drive back to KC....I think that's thursday and friday. I may have to alter my travaling plans.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No, stay away. As soon as u left we started to get a little something.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1596292 said:


> Tommy says possibly significant snow later next week??? Hmmm. So far away!


I havent really spent more the a couple of minutes looking at the weather lately....it feels good, feels good to be so busy and not to care.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1596302 said:


> No, stay away. As soon as u left we started to get a little something.


I have a 4 hour training class in DG, myself and 2 other guys are to drive 8hr to CH, attend Class, drive back


----------



## dlcs

SnowMatt13;1596290 said:


> I try to be positive but with so many let-downs......I hope it happens.
> There's a lot of talk about next week thurs/fri. Interesting. Some of the largest storms in the past 3 years have been picked up over a week out, and verified. Either that or it will be a huge letdown


I don't think that I can handle anymore letdowsn this season. If this isn't a depressing season, then I don't know what is. I'm just trying not to get excited about this storm next week.


----------



## road2damascus

Highland park was pre treating all roads today. Guess they are expecting something. 

Pat, you ever see Austin Powers Goldfinger? Goldfinger loves gold with the same passion i love rust free materials. I own three hot dipped galvanized plows and one stainless. Your plow is the pinnacle of all plows in my book and it kills me to see it unused. With your work schedule and lack of snow, we are not going to get to hear a review on it this year are we????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its killing me to!!!! I haven't even invoiced Arctic for plowing with their EQM from 3 weeks ago....feeling guilty if I do

Its sitting in a warm shop covered covered in dust. A Friday event would be sweet. If I knew this season would have gone like this, I would have waited for the new redesign of the Vee plow.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1596393 said:


> Its killing me to!!!! I haven't even invoiced Arctic for plowing with their EQM from 3 weeks ago....feeling guilty if I do
> 
> Its sitting in a warm shop covered covered in dust. A Friday event would be sweet. If I knew this season would have gone like this, I would have waited for the new redesign of the Vee plow.


Well knowing you, you will be getting the newest latest version next year. So with that being said, PM me a price for this one ;-)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If I never use it, is it still brand new? Hell the wing tips still need a high speed drop and burn to even them out with the cutting edge!!!


----------



## erkoehler

How big is big for Thursday / Friday?


----------



## dlcs

erkoehler;1596456 said:


> How big is big for Thursday / Friday?


I've heard 6+...maybe I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1596435 said:


> If I never use it, is it still brand new? Hell the wing tips still need a high speed drop and burn to even them out with the cutting edge!!!


I should have done your high speed drop and burn on last poly urethane edge. It still needs some breaking in.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Rain tonight????


----------



## brianbrich1

I think we will get a few sprinkles and thats about it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1596518 said:


> I think we will get a few sprinkles and thats about it.


Agreed. Temps are going to be way to warm across the area to worry about anything freezing.


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone have a f250 or f350 from a 99-07 that changed there mirrors to the 2008+ style mirrors ???


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Easy to do. Its just three nut in the door and a weather pac plug


----------



## snowish10

If the 2001 mirrors now dont have heat with them, would it matter if i buy new ones with heat ?? Or is the heating element in the mirror itself?


----------



## buildinon

I was kinda wondering the same thing about mirrors...I looked online and it says that I can put the F250 mirrors on an F150 (2002 model) any one ever tried this or heard of this? I was considering doing it for the larger viewing area and to maybe have the strobes in the end of them where the lights are at. Kinda like what Metal did.


----------



## condo plow

buildinon;1596657 said:


> I was kinda wondering the same thing about mirrors...I looked online and it says that I can put the F250 mirrors on an F150 (2002 model) any one ever tried this or heard of this? I was considering doing it for the larger viewing area and to maybe have the strobes in the end of them where the lights are at. Kinda like what Metal did.


Look at magna big mirrors some have lights in them google CIPA they are the distributor for magna.......I have them with trun signals...expandable towing mirrors

Cipa 72500 Pair- Right And Left Side
Heated - FORD Extendable Replacement Mirror
1998 - 2006 HD Pickup (F-250 & F-350)
Fits OE Mounting, NO DRILLING REQUIRED!
Fold-away & Break-away feature for tight spaces
2-1/2"x3-3/4" wedge spot mirrors included
Mirror face available in Manual, Electric, & Heated
10" x 10" mirror face for unsurpassed visibility
Manually extends or retracts 4.25"
For $379.00


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1596563 said:


> Does anyone have a f250 or f350 from a 99-07 that changed there mirrors to the 2008+ style mirrors ???


DieselSS has the newer ones on his truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1596657 said:


> I was kinda wondering the same thing about mirrors...I looked online and it says that I can put the F250 mirrors on an F150 (2002 model) any one ever tried this or heard of this? I was considering doing it for the larger viewing area and to maybe have the strobes in the end of them where the lights are at. Kinda like what Metal did.


I don't know, I've never seem one.


----------



## dieselss

snowish10;1596563 said:


> Does anyone have a f250 or f350 from a 99-07 that changed there mirrors to the 2008+ style mirrors ???


yep i do,,,i put the new square big ones on


----------



## kevlars

Where did you get them, dieselss??

Kevlars


----------



## snowguys

Any body follow terry swails on Facebook? You see the snow is talking about for next week


----------



## kevlars

snowguys;1596797 said:


> Any body follow terry swails on Facebook? You see the snow is talking about for next week


I do. He is my local weather guy. He is the most accurate...usually!

Kevlars


----------



## dlcs

I do, he is talking big snow but it's way too early.


----------



## metallihockey88

kevlars;1596781 said:


> Where did you get them, dieselss??
> 
> Kevlars


Most people just get em on ebay or craigslist but checkout car-parts.com. its a national junkyard database with tons of any part you can think of and most of them ship too


----------



## dieselss

I got mine off eBay. The seller listed them wrong and I was only bidder. Only wish I got the pwr folding and telescopic ones, but those are salty. And had to rewire the plugs,,and add a timer switch for the heaters


----------



## polyps

clncut;1596292 said:


> Tommy says possibly significant snow later next week??? Hmmm. So far away!


LES warning for your neck of the woods


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowguys;1596797 said:


> Any body follow terry swails on Facebook? You see the snow is talking about for next week





kevlars;1596806 said:


> I do. He is my local weather guy. He is the most accurate...usually!
> 
> Kevlars





dlcs;1596810 said:


> I do, he is talking big snow but it's way too early.


John Dee is sticking with his first post from I think last week. Really has not changed much at all, if any!


----------



## dlcs

John dee is pro Snow for the north woods only.


----------



## snowish10

dieselss;1596829 said:


> I got mine off eBay. The seller listed them wrong and I was only bidder. Only wish I got the pwr folding and telescopic ones, but those are salty. And had to rewire the plugs,,and add a timer switch for the heaters


the 2001 f350s had three or four bolts for the mirror? I found a pair for $370, power glass but manual extended mirror. Dieselss is that a fair price for a new set?


----------



## dieselss

They all have 4 as far as I remember. Plugs are different tho


----------



## snowish10

Okay thanks! Look at my post above, that a fair price for a new set?


----------



## clncut

polyps;1596837 said:


> LES warning for your neck of the woods


Really, I haven't looked.


----------



## dieselss

What year are they for. Do they have lights and heat??


----------



## snowish10

No lights or heat. It says it fits from a 99-12.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/99-12-FORD-...:F-350+Super+Duty&hash=item1e760c5e84&vxp=mtr


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1596880 said:


> John Dee is sticking with his first post from I think last week. Really has not changed much at all, if any!


The last model I looked at shown the low moving further north pushing the big snows for u northsiders. Seems John dee thinks the same. I'm hoping us southsiders get in on some of this.


----------



## dieselss

I'll have to look at when I get on a puter not my phone... The lights and heat are nice. Fyi.


----------



## snowish10

Okay, And do I need anything if i buy heated mirrors since i dont have them now??


----------



## dieselss

Yep. I used a timer switch and relay from Snow fighter. I didn't want to just leave the switch on and forget about it that's why I time switched it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1596979 said:


> The last model I looked at shown the low moving further north pushing the big snows for u northsiders. Seems John dee thinks the same. I'm hoping us southsiders get in on some of this.


What I'm afraid of, like seems to happen way to often, is that by next week it will be way north, well into Wisconsin.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Thanks Ron for sharing your fears. It's a big step. I am afraid of the dark myself.


----------



## Sawboy

Anyone got a forklift? I need to get an 8.5' Ultramount out of a trailer, and into my pickup bed. I'm getting whacked for $30/day, and it looks like I can't unload until Monday. Help a poor planner out please 

Bob
847-239-0451


----------



## Mark13

Sawboy;1597038 said:


> Anyone got a forklift? I need to get an 8.5' Ultramount out of a trailer, and into my pickup bed. I'm getting whacked for $30/day, and it looks like I can't unload until Monday. Help a poor planner out please
> 
> Bob
> 847-239-0451


Where are you at?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got a skid steer and or loader in New Lenox. Not sure where ur at?


----------



## Sawboy

I'm in Westchester, but willing to drive, and can leave asap


----------



## dieselss

Anywhere near nwi?


----------



## Sawboy

Zip code 60154.


----------



## Sawboy

New Lenox is only 35 miles from me


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ok. What time u you be here? I have an appointment at 3:00. So I will be gone from 3 to about 5. Pm me ur number.


----------



## Sawboy

Pm is sent :salute:


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy if you need help installing your wiring harness/ mount, I'll help if you need some I did mine during the summer.


----------



## condo plow

dieselss;1596829 said:


> I got mine off eBay. The seller listed them wrong and I was only bidder. Only wish I got the pwr folding and telescopic ones, but those are salty. And had to rewire the plugs,,and add a timer switch for the heaters


Where did you get the timer switch at? 
Thanks


----------



## dieselss

I'll ck when I get home. Got it saved on home laptop


----------



## Sawboy

Big thanks to Ryan of Sullivan Septic! All handled. If I can ever return the favor, just say the word.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sawboy;1597261 said:


> Big thanks to Ryan of Sullivan Septic! All handled. If I can ever return the favor, just say the word.


Yeah, he ok I guess!Thumbs Up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No problem. I help when I can


----------



## dieselss

http://www.frostfighter.com/prt2600spl.htm
there you go condo,,,,,little salty but toys come with a price


----------



## mikeplowman

*fyi....*

Obenauf Auction
Vehicle & Equipment Consignment Auction
Saturday, February 23 - 9:00 am
Inspection and Registration
Friday February 22 from 9:00am to 5:00pm and Auction Day from 8:00am

Lake County Fairgrounds
1060 E. Peterson Road, Grayslake IL 60030
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Obenauf Auction
Russo Used Equipment Auction
Saturday, March 23 - 9:30 am
Inspection and Registration
Friday March 22 from 7:00am to 4:00pm and Auction Day from 7:00am

39 E. Belvidere Road, Hainesville IL 60030
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

just a heads up for anyone that doesn't know about these equipment auctions & in the market for equipment:waving:

i'll see you there


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1597261 said:


> Big thanks to Ryan of Sullivan Septic! All handled. If I can ever return the favor, just say the word.


Glad he could help ya out, I would have but I was in class. Hope you 8.5 ultra mount goes well!


----------



## snowish10

dieselss;1597283 said:


> http://www.frostfighter.com/prt2600spl.htm
> there you go condo,,,,,little salty but toys come with a price


di you get the full kit or just the timer and switch??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Is there a list of the equipment that is getting auctioned off?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Unbelievable ? While waiting for the news at 5oclock so I got to watchin a guesser who just mentioned the B WORD more than once for next week THURS ???? Push , Pat any thought


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1597313 said:


> Is there a list of the equipment that is getting auctioned off?


Ya, what he said!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

There will be a massive storm here or just to the north on next Thursday. All models are hinting at it, there just not all in agreement of how far north or south it will go.


----------



## campkd6

http://www.obenaufauctions.com/upcomingauctions.html


----------



## dieselss

just the timer and switch,,,,i had all the wiring and fuse holders


----------



## snowish10

Alright, thanks!!


----------



## road2damascus

Found it
http://www.obenaufauctions.com/Feb23,2013.html


----------



## birchwood

Looks like a lot of junk, but i do like the mystery balls


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1597318 said:


> Unbelievable ? While waiting for the news at 5oclock so I got to watchin a guesser who just mentioned the B WORD more than once for next week THURS ???? Push , Pat any thought


as I said last week and will repeat again it looks interesting.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This will change 10 ways to Sunday but the west... Iowa gets nailed. I'll post more later.


----------



## kevlars

How about the Quad City area, olddog?
Straight west of Chicago on I 80?

Kevlars


----------



## 1olddogtwo

right now that's the money shot


----------



## dlcs

kevlars;1597351 said:


> How about the Quad City area, olddog?
> Straight west of Chicago on I 80?
> 
> Kevlars


Lates GFS has southern Iowa in 2 feet of snow and Chicago in over 14". I think the GFS had around 18 inches for the QCA. I here if this happens winds could be in excess of 50mph. I hope this happens. I'm sure we will get just flurries. OH and the European has close to the same, and thats scary for them to agree with each other so early in the game.


----------



## SnowMatt13

The majority of the model runs are giving us (Chicagoland and North) a shot at a hefty snow.
As mentioned, this will change many times. How much who knows at this point you are talking 7 days out....
You can have a blizzard with a few inches of snow. All you need is the winds to sustain at a certain speed for a certain amount of time and you'll have a ground blizzard.....
At this point, I would say the odds are we get to plow.


----------



## Sawboy

Over 14"?! We're gonna need a bigger gun. Lol


----------



## snowish10

sawboy You gota put your plow stuff on then hahaha


----------



## SnowMatt13

And anyone going to the Obenauf auction. Get ready to pay. I've been to a few the past year just killing time and I can't believe what some stuff has gone for. Heck, I should sell some of my stuff there.
Be careful too, I caught them ghost bidding me up a few years ago and haven't bought a thing there since.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I leave town for a minute and everybody becomes a meteorologist!!!! LOL


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Adapt and overcome Pat. We had to make due.


----------



## Sawboy

snowish10;1597367 said:


> sawboy You gota put your plow stuff on then hahaha


Break out your wallet, and I'll have it all on by Tuesdat :laughing:


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1597377 said:


> Break out your wallet, and I'll have it all on by Tuesdat :laughing:


Haha, Why not do it over the weekend? It doesn't take that long , I mean if you don't have anything to do. Remember I only live like a few blocks away Ill help. haha :salute:


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1597373 said:


> I leave town for a minute and everybody becomes a meteorologist!!!! LOL


no, you leave town and everybody gets to plow!!!!! bahahaha


----------



## snowish10

dieselss;1597383 said:


> no, you leave town and everybody gets to plow!!!!! bahahaha


Thats kinda true. But we love having pat here with his skills with the weather!


----------



## Sawboy

snowish10;1597382 said:


> Haha, Why not do it over the weekend? It doesn't take that long , I mean if you don't have anything to do. Remember I only live like a few blocks away Ill help. haha :salute:


Time I got plenty of....... payup not so much :crying:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I really wish I had my home computer with me it' got good weather data.

if this was last year at this point I'd put number on the inches and place money. The new guys at work are suckers and the older guys won't bet anymore. This season in a different animal


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1597393 said:


> Time I got plenty of....... payup not so much :crying:


What did ya buy?


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1597393 said:


> Time I got plenty of....... payup not so much :crying:


yea I understand that one! Ill pm you my number, If you need help with the mount and wiring call me. Did you get a pro or pro- plus ultra mount??


----------



## snowish10

He bought a 8.5 ultra mount plow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Pat looks like you might get to (Break)in the new one or does Ron or Sully get it? ;-)


----------



## erkoehler

14+ and I'm going to need some additional equipment!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat if your gone can i use it for the dually


----------



## clncut

dlcs;1597364 said:


> Lates GFS has southern Iowa in 2 feet of snow and Chicago in over 14". I think the GFS had around 18 inches for the QCA. I here if this happens winds could be in excess of 50mph. I hope this happens. I'm sure we will get just flurries. OH and the European has close to the same, and thats scary for them to agree with each other so early in the game.


Flurries...probably just rain. Heard the rain snow line will be close once again. Would this snow happen to dump down to the south siders and NWI


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

erkoehler;1597452 said:


> 14+ and I'm going to need some additional equipment!


I here ya. I will be looking....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1597452 said:


> 14+ and I'm going to need some additional equipment!


We all will need more.


----------



## birchwood

For the hell of it I reserved a skid and pusher.


----------



## Mark13

14"+ would give my v a good test with it's new parts. Skid would probably still be sitting at home in the shed since with the tracks it's as useless as tits on a bull when it comes to snow and ice on a hard surface.


----------



## dlcs

birchwood;1597461 said:


> For the hell of it I reserved a skid and pusher.


I don't know, you may have just jinxed us....lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Im not sold, way to many things to go wrong....it appears like the center of the Low going over Chicago....WTF.

















Like I said, interesting.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1597474 said:


> I don't know, you may have just jinxed us....lol


let me know is you need ur driveway plowed!!!!


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1597477 said:


> Im not sold, way to many things to go wrong....it appears like the center of the Low going over Chicago....WTF.
> 
> View attachment 123815
> 
> 
> View attachment 123816
> 
> 
> Like I said, interesting.


I'm no weather guru but that's exactly how I'm seeing it which would push all the snow northwest of us if I'm not mistaken


----------



## birchwood

dlcs;1597474 said:


> I don't know, you may have just jinxed us....lol


I will cancel it first thing in the morning if that is the case!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Early guess....

Monday night will have some wrap around snow on the backside after it changes from rain. Nothing big.


Thursday night will have some wrap around snow on the backside after it changes from rain. Again, nothing big.


Sorry, just a feeling after the way this season and last have gone.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Are we still getting a dusting tonight? That's what I'm worried about


----------



## SnowMatt13

NWS out of Milwaukee is already talking about a potential major snowstorm next week.

I'm guessing by about Sunday the forecast will change 1.4 million times, everyone will go from panic to pi**ed, and we'll have talked this thing to a point we wish it were past us.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1597583 said:


> Are we still getting a dusting tonight? That's what I'm worried about


Nope. Maybe a handful of flurries!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

SnowMatt13;1597586 said:


> NWS out of Milwaukee is already talking about a potential major snowstorm next week.
> 
> I'm guessing by about Sunday the forecast will change 1.4 million times, everyone will go from panic to pi**ed, and we'll have talked this thing to a point we wish it were past us.....


Normally i would be preparing a bit for a potential storm like this. But i am not going to anything. It will be a super bust.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1597586 said:


> NWS out of Milwaukee is already talking about a potential major snowstorm next week.
> 
> I'm guessing by about Sunday the forecast will change 1.4 million times, everyone will go from panic to pi**ed, and we'll have talked this thing to a point we wish it were past us.....


I'm sure their will be an event and right now the facts aren't adding up for me, well for the majority of this thread for the "big one". Its a week out,I'm not getting too excited either way right now


----------



## SnowMatt13

Agree. When things get more put together next tuesday or so then I'll make my plans.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1597601 said:


> Agree. When things get more put together next tuesday or so then I'll make my plans.


I like that. Lets wait till after our little rain / mixed snow event is over Tuesday and than look and hopefully worry about Thursday!


----------



## Midwest Pond

I like to get overly excited for every event, and then when it doesn't happen, it gives me reasons to drink heavily

Meet and great anyone?

The hell with you all, I like to drink alone anyway!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ask Sully, I drink alone a lot. Wait, my puppy is always with me!


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1597479 said:


> let me know is you need ur driveway plowed!!!!


I might need more than help getting my driveway plowed if we get 18 inches and 70mph winds over 36 hours. I know I'm dreaming again, my hopes are getting too high.


----------



## dlcs

Midwest Pond;1597615 said:


> I like to get overly excited for every event, and then when it doesn't happen, it gives me reasons to drink heavily
> 
> Meet and great anyone?
> 
> The hell with you all, I like to drink alone anyway!!!!!


Hell come to sterling and I'll drink with ya. I don't need the disappointment over a bust snowstorm to drink, tax. Season is reason enough.


----------



## snorider075

Sugar grove ground is white


----------



## Bird21

i missed Skilling what did he say???

Let it come i need the $$$$$ got something in the works that will complete my operation.

I had to cancel a trip to Montana to go snowmobiling next week, just couldn't risk not being here, boy I am gonna be pissed if it busts.


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;1597612 said:


> I like that. Lets wait till after our little rain / mixed snow event is over Tuesday and than look and hopefully worry about Thursday!


The only way I see us getting something is for old to leave town again:laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowish10

Anyone have flurries??


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Some flurries in Joliet not sticking.


----------



## 01PStroke

Few flurries in Orland, not sticking


----------



## erkoehler

Looks like a small band coming in on radar across northern Illinois.


----------



## road2damascus

Asphalt is covered and cars are covered....that's about the extent of the snow highland park.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This sucks, not even a the flurry here. I'm going to have to rethink next year's plan.


----------



## condo plow

A very light dusting midway area


----------



## 1olddogtwo

condo plow;1597687 said:


> The only way I see us getting something is for old to leave town again:laughing::laughing:


if you guys wanna supply 3 month vacation all expenses paid I'm good with that


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1597777 said:


> if you guys wanna supply 3 month vacation all expenses paid I'm good with that


Do we get to use that purtty truck and plow while you are away?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Dusting over in Oak Forest / Midlo area.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1597779 said:


> Do we get to use that purtty truck and plow while you are away?


Haha, sure!!!! I'll have to swap out the wheels to put some roller coaster rims on it. as expected it is trending South in colder tomorrow probably North warmer


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Back and forth. Back and forth! LOL!


----------



## road2damascus

We talking Thursday?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

yes sir we are


----------



## road2damascus

So trend is freezing rain then snow that doesn't stick, then nothing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1597792 said:


> So trend is freezing rain then snow that doesn't stick, then nothing


easy easy is the wobble all is the wobble


----------



## road2damascus

I know, to far out.


----------



## dieselss

3 months paid vaca.......sign me up 
Light dusting in nwi


----------



## clncut

Salt run NWI


----------



## Midwest Pond

I know its early, but the fundraiser Event was announced for Saturday April 6th in Mundelein

Noon till 10pm..... good opportunity for a meet and great for the northsiders

Come drink beer and support a great cause, half the proceeds of the evening will go to charity

http://www.facebook.com/events/343896695730282/

.


----------



## polyps

anyone know where I can get salt in or near mich city? i only need about 5 tons


----------



## ultimate plow

John dee holding steady... Do we want 6" or 18"? Honestly? I guess anythings good this year!


----------



## nevrnf

I know i am a little late to the mirror thread. The 08 mirrors need the wiring modified to operate correctly. I have a wiring document i can PM to anyone who is interested. 
As far as the heat switch. Leaving them on all the time wont hurt them if you forget to turn the switch off for a couple of days. Ford actually wired the 03-04 trucks to be on any time the ignition was on. 
Here is another source for mirrors that are suppose to have the correct wiring for the swap.
A1
There is also a factory ford switch that has a timer built in. I just have to get the info today from my toolbox.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Poly call me 7086708504


----------



## snowish10

nervnf pm sent. 

Thanks for the help with the wiring for the mirrors I'm going to get.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Snowing steady in South Bend


----------



## polyps

R&R Yard Design;1597861 said:


> Poly call me 7086708504


found some thanks man


----------



## GMC99

If we are that close to the rain snow line, and we get that much snow, might as well park the trucks, and find a machine


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heavey wet truck breaking,plow breaking system...yikes


----------



## dieselss

That seperates the men from the flyby nighters !!!


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1597986 said:


> That seperates the men from the flyby nighters !!!


I'm sure we will need squeegees instead of plows. Hope I'm wrong. On a brighter note, nice salt run this morning. Did I mention how much I hate traveling rt 30 in Merrillville.


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. 30 by the mall all the way to the Lexus dealer. Oh that's funnnnn !!!


----------



## dlcs

No need to worry its trending south now.


----------



## kevlars

dlcs;1598027 said:


> No need to worry its trending south now.


Is that good for us? Your in Sterling right? I'm just south of the QC's.

Kevlars


----------



## dlcs

kevlars;1598035 said:


> Is that good for us? Your in Sterling right? I'm just south of the QC's.
> 
> Kevlars


Might be good for you.


----------



## kevlars

I could do without a lot of wind, though!!

Kevlars


----------



## road2damascus

Just bought another plow truck. Couldn't pass up this deal. Ready for Thursday if it happens


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1598111 said:


> Just bought another plow truck. Couldn't pass up this deal. Ready for Thursday if it happens


Oh yea whatd ya get for me to drive? Lol


----------



## clncut

dlcs;1598027 said:


> No need to worry its trending south now.


South isn't such a bad thing...


----------



## SnowMatt13

NWS out of Milwaukee already down playing it from yesterday.


----------



## dlcs

clncut;1598120 said:


> South isn't such a bad thing...


Yes it is, cause the GFS only shows about 3" for us now.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Woohoo we been upgraded from a LES watch to a advisory


----------



## snowish10

how much are we getting around countryside??


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1598112 said:


> Oh yea whatd ya get for me to drive? Lol


Its a chevy. You wouldn't like it.
2000 srw one ton regular cab with a new 8' western pro


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1597986 said:


> That seperates the men from the flyby nighters !!!


Nope dont ya the one with the most money to fix everything wins! That means Im out


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1598197 said:


> Nope dont ya the one with the most money to fix everything wins! That means Im out


Duct tape is cheap!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1598199 said:


> Duct tape is cheap!


Thats not me think it some other guy that used be on here matter fact jeffs friend ;-)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1598138 said:


> Yes it is, cause the GFS only shows about 3" for us now.


That would be plenty!Thumbs Up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1598205 said:


> That would be plenty!Thumbs Up


Agreed Push


----------



## DIRISHMAN

2-4 all pays the same after that there S.O.L


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1598111 said:


> Just bought another plow truck. Couldn't pass up this deal. Ready for Thursday if it happens


Soooooooo jealous! This truck is awesome. And knowing what I know about it, Mike did real well.


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1598193 said:


> Its a chevy. You wouldn't like it.
> 2000 srw one ton regular cab with a new 8' western pro


Sounds like a sweet plow rig that is beggin for a nice vbox in the back. Got a 350 or 454 under the hood?


----------



## snowish10

Cant bet getting a new plow, one ton truck for a good deal.


----------



## dieselss

They don't make white duct tape,,,so I gotta use flex seal. They make it in white now lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1598213 said:


> Sounds like a sweet plow rig that is beggin for a nice vbox in the back. Got a 350 or 454 under the hood?


Ok show us some pics???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1598217 said:


> They don't make white duct tape,,,so I gotta use flex seal. They make it in white now lol


They do on the southside must be a eastside thing ;-)


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I got white duck tape


----------



## dieselss

Shush.......your tks to nice for white racing stripes. Lol


----------



## metallihockey88

dieselss;1598240 said:


> Shush.......your tks to nice for white racing stripes. Lol


Racing stripes? More like band aides to cover damage from what hit hits in his plowing frenzy lol


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1598219 said:


> Ok show us some pics???


Here is a couple of pics. I got the whole package for less than the cost of the plow. New Micheln a/t tires. All receipts nothing wrong with it. Heavy duty tow package. Work truck interior. 350 engine. Not much rust at all. I plan on using it all summer to haul stuff and then next season i might get a v box. Couldn't figure out why it rotated the picture. Sorry for breaking your necks those of you sitting at the pewter.


----------



## dieselss

Band aids. Nice. Ouchless I hope


----------



## 1olddogtwo

here ya go, no charge for the roll over service









I wish I had internet service at the new shop, then again its best that I don't

Anyways strap on, hold on.









dont rule anything out just yet


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1598244 said:


> Here is a couple of pics. I got the whole package for less than the cost of the plow. New Micheln a/t tires. All receipts nothing wrong with it. Heavy duty tow package. Work truck interior. 350 engine. Not much rust at all. I plan on using it all summer to haul stuff and then next season i might get a v box. Couldn't figure out why it rotated the picture. Sorry for breaking your necks those of you sitting at the pewter.


Wow nice. Blade looks brand spankin new as cutting edge looks like its never touched the ground. Nice find. Looks like jeep is retired for sure now


----------



## Sawboy

I'm so jealous >:/


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sawboy;1598286 said:


> I'm so jealous >:/


X2. Sweet a$$ rig!


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1598255 said:


> Wow nice. Blade looks brand spankin new as cutting edge looks like its never touched the ground. Nice find. Looks like jeep is retired for sure now


Yes. Jeep will be retired. I started with a shovel and that jeep. Then a manual plow. Then a sport utility western. Then galvanized unimount and Daniels pull plow. Had it since 2000. Made some good money with it. Still a good looking fairly rust free vehicle if anyone is interested.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1598286 said:


> I'm so jealous >:/


Bob, might let you drive it. Hehehe


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Our private weather service has advised us of a possible 18" - 24" on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Triton Snow Management;1598299 said:


> Our private weather service has advised us of a possible 18" - 24" on Thursday and Friday.


easy.......killer i need to sneak into walmart to pick up my cherry pop tarts before the word gets out

I'm liking this more and more. I have $85.00 out on bets thru day.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

1olddogtwo;1598307 said:


> easy.......killer i need to sneak into walmart to pick up my cherry pop tarts before the word gets out
> 
> I'm liking this more and more. I have $85.00 out on bets thru day.


Get a case. E.K likes them too................


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I will admitt I'm being some what cautious here, but saying this with a few years on detail watching the weather, I wouldn't, I couldn't say this far out how much "snow" possible exspecaily with those numbers. Just to many things not lining up yet.


----------



## clncut

We talking area wide or just a northsiders event


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1598329 said:


> We talking area wide or just a northsiders event


area wide is safe to say. its appears to start later then yesterdays timing and wrap up quicker too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

is it to early to talk about the 2nd event after Thursday/fridays event?....looks really good this far out!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1598357 said:


> is it to early to talk about the 2nd event after Thursday/fridays event?....looks really good this far out!!!


Looks like youll be able to see how the new one handles the white fluff


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1598357 said:


> is it to early to talk about the 2nd event after Thursday/fridays event?....looks really good this far out!!!


There is a second event?


----------



## snowish10

little flurries in la grange


----------



## snowguys

Wow these snow numbers are all over the place for this storm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1598398 said:


> Wow these snow numbers are all over the place for this storm


yep, thats kinda why not jumping for joy yet


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I'm say 6"-10".


----------



## NorthernSvc's

congrats on the new purchase road2damascus looks real nice, guessing you got it from a private seller? I have been seeing a lot of really nice stuff hitting the market around us... these snowless years have been hurting a lot of guys... been thinking about pickin some stuff up while the gettings good


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I say we will have a good 5 inches down south and ohare north will get 10-14 
Now the winds are going to be in to play drifts may be 1-2.5 feet but this will all depend on the amount of water in this system and temps.


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1598420 said:


> congrats on the new purchase road2damascus looks real nice, guessing you got it from a private seller? I have been seeing a lot of really nice stuff hitting the market around us... these snowless years have been hurting a lot of guys... been thinking about pickin some stuff up while the gettings good


That's what it was. A guy with another profession looking to be a sub for the last two years. He found the truck then threw a new plow on it. Had some repairs done and new tires put on then Never got the phone calls. Never got the snow on the south side.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1598202 said:


> Thats not me think it some other guy that used be on here matter fact jeffs friend ;-)


Ya, captain duct tape. Didn't he skip town for work?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1598448 said:


> Ya, captain duct tape. Didn't he skip town for work?


Yep but then came back and got kicked off here for somthing


----------



## birchwood

Damascus, I'm not a GM fan but that is a really nice looking truck, you said you found it on the southside.


----------



## road2damascus

birchwood;1598467 said:


> Damascus, I'm not a GM fan but that is a really nice looking truck, you said you found it on the southside.


I found it in the kenosha Craiglist. He had it listed all over the place at a considerably higher price and not many bites. He was from a southern suburb of Chicago. Funny thing is, i was a ford truck guy growing up. Now i own two chevys and a gmc.


----------



## birchwood

Out of the 15 trucks I had or have only one was a GM and it was a topkick.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1598416 said:


> I'm say 6"-10".











thats close to what the gfs is spitting out


----------



## clncut

Are we looking at a fri/sat or sat/ sun storm?


----------



## snowguys

1olddogtwo;1598509 said:


> View attachment 123893
> 
> 
> thats close to what the gfs is spitting out


That area wide?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1598522 said:


> Are we looking at a fri/sat or sat/ sun storm?


That's the O'Hare read out for Thursday-friday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1598523 said:


> That area wide?


Yea, I think the entire area has a good chance.


----------



## swtiih

Tommy comin on soon


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tommy should be hlying things up soon tonight


----------



## Midwest Pond

Hawks up 3-1!!!! 

Go hawks


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Snowing like crazy in New Lenox right now. Dang!


----------



## dlcs

If anyone of you guys are on Facebook, you should "like" Terry Swails' page. He is posting info about every 4 hours on this storm. Lots of interesting reading, latest models have increased the snow totals for northern Illinois but not quite as high as yesterday. Just thought I would throw this out there, lets see how many plowsite members we can get to coment on his posts. He said he is now gettign over 50,000 hits on his posts about this storm....WOW


----------



## clncut

Evaporative cooling! Isobars!


----------



## erkoehler

Missed Skilling, how was his cocktails talk?


----------



## road2damascus

That's the first time i read terrys Facebook. Its well put together.


----------



## road2damascus

erkoehler;1598616 said:


> Missed Skilling, how was his cocktails talk?


I am sure we will hear the "winter cocktail" talk about Tuesday night.


----------



## snowish10

I agree with road2damascus.


----------



## dlcs

road2damascus;1598618 said:


> That's the first time i read terrys Facebook. Its well put together.


Yes, Terry has alot of good info on his FB page. He is all over this storm.


----------



## snowish10

Im pretty happy about terry's weather map.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...80851559.41782.192048420864815&type=1&theater


----------



## snowguys

Yea Terry is a good guy to read up on


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1598651 said:


> Im pretty happy about terry's weather map.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...80851559.41782.192048420864815&type=1&theater


He seems really excited


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It was another bad night for the models, still good or "better"for Iowa and nw il.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I think that you should always gather as much information as you can especially in regards to winter weather. Have good sources for information and you can pretty much get an idea of what is going on. There are some guys here that are very good discussing winter weather.
I do believe the comment I've heard in regards to next weeks possible storm that in years past some of the more reliable computer models have picked up on storms like Nemo, Hurricane Sandy, our Groundhog Day Blizzard a week or more in advance. Anyone who is in snow and ice control, myslef especially being in municipal, needs to remember that this event coming up is large enough to have an impact on the entire region and at this point prepare based on that.
Will the Chicagoland area get 6", 12", 18"?? Time will definately tell.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1598739 said:


> It was another bad night for the models, still good or "better"for Iowa and nw il.


Yes it was. It WILL go west.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Looking to buy another truck soon. 98 to early 2000's if anyone has some leads


----------



## dieselss

3/4 hammy or 1/2. I got an 03 1500 for sale GMC


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

3/4 buddy.


----------



## erkoehler

6-8 we can handle, 12+ with wind and I'll be bringing on some extra help with machines.


----------



## brianbrich1

dieselss;1598785 said:


> 3/4 hammy or 1/2. I got an 03 1500 for sale GMC


Come on now.. I seen it. Put a plow on her and put it to work. Perfect for a 7.5 blade and some tight little areas.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1598755 said:


> Yes it was. It WILL go west.


I guess I'll wait before taking off from the firehouse Friday.


----------



## dieselss

Just had to ax.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Got a 3/4 ton 2003 6.0 round 120 on the clock ext cab. With a 8 foot ultra mount might be lloke. To get rid of come spring.


----------



## birchwood

Hambrick & Co.;1598762 said:


> Looking to buy another truck soon. 98 to early 2000's if anyone has some leads


Why not Ford?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Hammy There is guy at the VFW by me selling a 250 or a 350 maybe like a 03 and there was another guy on 131st west of 80th selling 150 cc 4x4 and another one on SW HWY between 131-135th 2500 with plow ??? The guy from vfw Ill get his number if ya want


----------



## clncut

Ch 5 saying snow to rain. I know it's still a long way away but damn if this isn't just how the season has been!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

35 plus degree's next Friday.


----------



## ultimate plow

Forget channel 5 and 7. Worst meteorologist


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Taft is an Idiot a regular screw up and flunkey


----------



## DIRISHMAN

The could hire pat or push for half of what he makes and be ahead of the game


----------



## brianbrich1

Dont all meteorologist look at the same maps and pretty much just post that runs information? I would say that trying to predict mother nature is a little tricky and shell do what ever she wants at any given moment. So no sense in being so wrapped up in a forecast more than 36 to 48 hrs out.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1598905 said:


> Dont all meteorologist look at the same maps and pretty much just post that runs information? I would say that trying to predict mother nature is a little tricky and shell do what ever she wants at any given moment. So no sense in being so wrapped up in a forecast more than 36 to 48 hrs out.


Agreed. And 48 hours out seems to be too far ahead these days. But no need to even remotely worry about it yet. Just go about business as usual for now.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Ok who ever stole all the snow South Bend was supposed to get could you please give it back before I get off work tonight lol


----------



## clncut

Trust me, it wasn't us over here in porter county!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

birchwood;1598820 said:


> Why not Ford?


Ford is fine.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

brianbrich1;1598791 said:


> Come on now.. I seen it. Put a plow on her and put it to work. Perfect for a 7.5 blade and some tight little areas.


Have a bronco for tight spots already. Works perfect.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

clncut;1598946 said:


> Trust me, it wasn't us over here in porter county!


Someone stole your snow to!


----------



## metallihockey88

Snowin some tiny little flakes in round lake


----------



## MR. Elite

Hambrick & Co.;1598948 said:


> Have a bronco for tight spots already. Works perfect.


Ham, I know of a 03" 250 7.3L at a dealer schaumburg for $18k ish, SUPER CLEAN! If that helps at all....?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It is as bad as u think yet.

Its all apart of the roller coaster ride. 6 Inches isn't good anymore since the big numbers came out is it?

I haven't seen anything this far out to suggest rain. Yes its more NW on today run, I believe it will come back south. There is a forecasted high that's to act to keep the low on a more southern run. That's what I'm keeping a eye on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We have a heavy dusting in the south far southwest of Chicago last night.


----------



## clncut

I'd rather not have that much snow especially the heavy wet stuff. Just give me my 2 inches for a full plow and salt....is that to much to ask for?


----------



## dieselss

Right now,,,yea to much to ask for !!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

This is a really good write up

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=92589&source=0


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Yes it was!


----------



## dlcs

Vaughn Schultz;1599047 said:


> This is a really good write up
> 
> http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=92589&source=0


Yep covers their ass very well. Could be sunny or cloudy, rainy or snowy. lol


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1599104#post1599104


----------



## erkoehler

Nice work!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Vaughn Schultz;1599115 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1599104#post1599104


Very nice!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1598905 said:


> Dont all meteorologist look at the same maps and pretty much just post that runs information? I would say that trying to predict mother nature is a little tricky and shell do what ever she wants at any given moment. So no sense in being so wrapped up in a forecast more than 36 to 48 hrs out.


Like sully said agreed but if the all look at the same Map then they should all be kinda close in their forecast .But they all got HUGE EGOS and wanna be the first one to call what ever it is being predicted.For so called Bragging rights.Which is BS insted of doin the right thing


----------



## 01PStroke

MR. Elite;1598971 said:


> Ham, I know of a 03" 250 7.3L at a dealer schaumburg for $18k ish, SUPER CLEAN! If that helps at all....?


Do you have a link?


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone know how much it would be to replace my block heater chord?? I have a 2001 f350 7.3 diesel. Thanks Adam


----------



## White Gardens

snowish10;1599460 said:


> Does anyone know how much it would be to replace my block heater chord?? I have a 2001 f350 7.3 diesel. Thanks Adam


not that expensive at all. just a universal cord that plugs into the heating element in the block. i've actually got an unused new one sitting in y shop.


----------



## snowish10

White where are you located???


----------



## White Gardens

Bloomington, two hours from the western burbs. Probably not worth the drive just for a cord.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

is it the cord thats bad or just the plug? the plugs on the block heaters are notorious for going bad.. just go to **** depot and get a new one


----------



## snowish10

Its right at the plug. Ya im in westchester kinda far. Thanks northern ill do that


----------



## WilliamOak

Terry swails had some disheartening news tonight. Still a ways out but nonetheless..


----------



## dlcs

WilliamOak;1599524 said:


> Terry swails had some disheartening news tonight. Still a ways out but nonetheless..


It's over, like he said storms usually don't move east, once they trend to the northwest. Face it, the season is done.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Looks like south side will end up with 1-4 and that may be pushing it. The rain line for the day looks steady to the north with not much movement during the day.


----------



## MR. Elite

01PStroke;1599366 said:


> Do you have a link?


Yea, actually meant 2 add this.. At Rohrman Ford in Schaumburg... Sorry bout that...
I know the original owner, he's actually the diesel tech there.. He's an absolute freak about his vehicles in EVERY way!! Truck was never modded in any way, (seeing as he is against anything after market on diesels< had the discussion with him many a times...)
If ur interested in it contact the sales manager DJ, tell him Dave Elite sent U...It could b worth it...I do a ton of work for them!


----------



## 01PStroke

MR. Elite;1599535 said:


> Yea, actually meant 2 add this.. At Rohrman Ford in Schaumburg... Sorry bout that...
> I know the original owner, he's actually the diesel tech there.. He's an absolute freak about his vehicles in EVERY way!! Truck was never modded in any way, (seeing as he is against anything after market on diesels< had the discussion with him many a times...)
> If ur interested in it contact the sales manager DJ, tell him Dave Elite sent U...It could b worth it...I do a ton of work for them!


Think I found it on auto trader. Red? Visor? Clean looking truck from the pics. I'm good on a truck but a friend of mine might to take a gander!


----------



## birchwood

So 2012 season was around 9" and 2013 is going to end with a total of 6" for the southside?


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

It is only February isn't it ??


----------



## erkoehler

A more manageable push for 3-6" is fine by me!


----------



## road2damascus

Anything just over 2" or just over 5" is fine by me.


----------



## SnowMatt13

12+ will be a headache. 2-4, 3-6, 4-8.....all good as long as it falls white!

On a side note, I'm looking for a 9' Western moldboard for a friend who's plow is dying a fast death. Has to be Pro series. Let me know if anyone has something.


----------



## road2damascus

SnowMatt13;1599657 said:


> 12+ will be a headache. 2-4, 3-6, 4-8.....all good as long as it falls white!
> 
> On a side note, I'm looking for a 9' Western moldboard for a friend who's plow is dying a fast death. Has to be Pro series. Let me know if anyone has something.


Saw this one- http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwi/pts/3595810112.html
It is a 9.5 but the price is right


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Roller coaster running hard and fast here today


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ya think? As i said before, there is no point in even thinking about Thursday/Fridays possible snow until Wednesday night. Forecasters wont know anything until it passes over the mountains and/or gets into eastern Colorado.


----------



## dieselss

I agree with sulli. Still to far out to tell anything in my book to many let downs


----------



## swtiih

just figure it will miss us, this way if it hits its a bonus


----------



## SnowMatt13

http://www.nwherald.com/2013/02/13/spring-grove-saves-with-anti-icing-mixture/aq8dka0/

Check out the article. This is my department. Very proud of what we do and what we are accomplishing. A little wrong though we don't salt for other communities we anti-ice for them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Is that you in the article


----------



## birchwood

Has any one ever made a snow plow for a skid steer, I have 2 conventional snow plows that I was thinking about turning into skid steer plows, All I would need is a quick attach mounting plate some steel and some new hoses correct. If any one has pics of the connection of plow to plate would be great.


----------



## road2damascus

SnowMatt13;1599776 said:


> http://www.nwherald.com/2013/02/13/spring-grove-saves-with-anti-icing-mixture/aq8dka0/
> 
> Check out the article. This is my department. Very proud of what we do and what we are accomplishing. A little wrong though we don't salt for other communities we anti-ice for them.


Nice article.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Yes Pat, that's me.

And thanks. Trying to get more small muni's involved in liquids is something I've been working on for a few years.


----------



## Kubota 8540

birchwood;1599790 said:


> Has any one ever made a snow plow for a skid steer, I have 2 conventional snow plows that I was thinking about turning into skid steer plows, All I would need is a quick attach mounting plate some steel and some new hoses correct. If any one has pics of the connection of plow to plate would be great.


Heavy duty mounting plate (Ebay ATV Express), New hoses, hydraulic flow resrictors (if I can find the link I'll post), some say crossover relief valve (don't have one on mine). But the most important,......hydraulic flow restrictors. 
I use these:
http://www.piercesales.com/Female-Restrictor-Fitting-p/145.htm 
I use these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ATTACHM...253?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item460ca8131d


----------



## madmaxxxx

Heres a nice setup with pictures i found on the net.

http://personalpages.tds.net/~thompson_wp/bobcat/bobcatplow.htm


----------



## birchwood

Thanks Kubota will do some searching for the restiction valves.


----------



## Kubota 8540

birchwood;1599814 said:


> Thanks Kubota will do some searching for the restiction valves.


http://www.piercesales.com/Female-Re...ting-p/145.htm


----------



## birchwood

Running the chain from the A frame to the top of the mounting plate would be sufficant correct it doesn't need to be any higher?


----------



## madmaxxxx

At the bottom of that link i posted the guy showed his modifications after one season, one of those was the chain mount.


----------



## Kubota 8540

I don't use a chain, mine had down pressure. It's a piece of steel instead of the chain.


----------



## birchwood

madmaxxxx;1599820 said:


> At the bottom of that link i posted the guy showed his modifications after one season, one of those was the chain mount.


Yes I saw that. He significantly lowered it the 2nd season, but I wondering if it needs to be raised at all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

birchwood;1599790 said:


> Has any one ever made a snow plow for a skid steer, I have 2 conventional snow plows that I was thinking about turning into skid steer plows, All I would need is a quick attach mounting plate some steel and some new hoses correct. If any one has pics of the connection of plow to plate would be great.


Put a sectional on it, the end of the "season" is soon. I'm sure I can hook ya up a used pusher.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1599804 said:


> Yes Pat, that's me.
> 
> And thanks. Trying to get more small muni's involved in liquids is something I've been working on for a few years.


Nice. I'm surprised more don't use liquids


----------



## snowish10

I agree with oldddog is way cheaper and stays on the ground longer. My company actually sells liquid, many small companies along with towns buy liquid.


----------



## road2damascus

I am hosting a GTG at the Kohls children's museum right now. First drinks are on me. Hope you like apple juice and milk.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Me too Pat. There are so many ways to get started. I think sometimes all the info can get overwhelming but the savings are there. Plus the results they give....huge for level of service.
We get a minor event or some ice, I can have wet pavement on low traffic volume roads with 100-200lbs/mi spraying it at 30 gallons a ton.
Like the article said, I've actually heard it, a lot of people think it takes a lot of money to start and it doesn't.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1599869 said:


> I am hosting a GTG at the Kohls children's museum right now. First drinks are on me. Hope you like apple juice and milk.


I bet there are a lot of old mommies there.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SnowMatt13;1599657 said:


> 12+ will be a headache. 2-4, 3-6, 4-8.....all good as long as it falls white!
> 
> On a side note, I'm looking for a 9' Western moldboard for a friend who's plow is dying a fast death. Has to be Pro series. Let me know if anyone has something.


Hey Matt There is a good guy out by us Jeff who owns OakLawn snow plow on southwest hwy in oaklawn he usally has stuff lying around


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1599892 said:


> I bet there are a lot of old mommies there.


Yes. Yes there are. Its the north shore too. Its a crime to leave the house with out getting dolled up here. They all look at me funny. Snow boots, cargo pants with paint on em, long underwear top and in severe need of a hair cut!

Oh and the leather case on my belt always keeps wondering...what does he have? Just a leather man tool.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Haha....nice.

Man is it nice here today. Got to be close to 60


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Walmart already has bikinis on display


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1599911 said:


> Walmart already has bikinis on display


I saw geese already landing in northbrook.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

double post


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1599917 said:


> Walmart already has bikinis on display


I am a boxer brief guy myself. You must have some European still in ya to like them bikinis.


----------



## ultimate plow

Looking like a 2-4" storm according to the mr intelligent terry swails. Good info thanks dlcs


----------



## 01PStroke

ultimate plow;1599923 said:


> Looking like a 2-4" storm according to the mr intelligent terry swails. Good info thanks dlcs


If it went from a 18+ to 12+ to 9+ to 6+ now to 2-4... It'll miss


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1599926 said:


> If it went from a 18+ to 12+ to 9+ to 6+ now to 2-4... It'll miss


at this rate, we'll owe snow to another state


----------



## 01PStroke

Now that's funny!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

To be clear, I haven't thrown in the towel just yet. I don't care what other may say or not. I feel strong about a number and now I'm up to a 100.00 in bets.


----------



## 01PStroke

I'm rooting for a big one, but expecting little


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1599943 said:


> I'm rooting for a big one, but expecting little


Yea, I feel like a Cubs fan too, theres always next year.


----------



## erkoehler

I'd like to get through this season without buying a loader, and hopefully add one next season.

I blizzard would tempt me to move up that timeline a lot!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Loader? Nah, go with 2 skid steers. More versatile.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1599942 said:


> To be clear, I haven't thrown in the towel just yet. I don't care what other may say or not. I feel strong about a number and now I'm up to a 100.00 in bets.


Whats the bet? Im a gambling man.


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1599956 said:


> Loader? Nah, go with 2 skid steers. More versatile.


It seems you can pickup a decent loader for 8-13k for snow work. I've seen a few nice looking/running Case w14 loaders selling under $10k. I know these are older machines, but I will only run them for snow and with a 12ft push box it should be a pretty good combo.

Decent skid steers your talking 12-14k easy and at that point many machines have already taken a beating.

Just what I've seen in the last couple months watching the market. I'll be keeping a close eye on auctions through the summer and hope to pickup some nice equipment at some good prices.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1599951 said:


> I'd like to get through this season without buying a loader, and hopefully add one next season.
> 
> I blizzard would tempt me to move up that timeline a lot!


Blizzard? Where? When? Not gonna happen here.


SullivanSeptic;1599956 said:


> Loader? Nah, go with 2 skid steers. More versatile.


Agreed. Looking for a skid myself!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1599978 said:


> It seems you can pickup a decent loader for 8-13k for snow work. I've seen a few nice looking/running Case w14 loaders selling under $10k. I know these are older machines, but I will only run them for snow and with a 12ft push box it should be a pretty good combo.
> 
> Decent skid steers your talking 12-14k easy and at that point many machines have already taken a beating.
> 
> Just what I've seen in the last couple months watching the market. I'll be keeping a close eye on auctions through the summer and hope to pickup some nice equipment at some good prices.


Bigger machine means bigger break downs. But as long as u have work for it. I can get more productivity out of my skids then my loader. But it does depend on the size of the lot.


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1599986 said:


> Bigger machine means bigger break downs. But as long as u have work for it. I can get more productivity out of my skids then my loader. But it does depend on the size of the lot.


I'd love to grab a couple tool cats, I think that machine with either an 8/10ft push box would be great on some of my sites.

But, very expensive!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Tool cat with a 10ft box? I've never really looked into them but arent they about the same size as the utv's?


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1599997 said:


> Tool cat with a 10ft box? I've never really looked into them but arent they about the same size as the utv's?


Larger than the UTV's, I've seen videos on youtube with 8ft boxes. One of my buddies has one at his marina and uses it to move boats and push snow in the winter. He says its been a good machine overall.


----------



## jbutch83

SullivanSeptic;1599997 said:


> Tool cat with a 10ft box? I've never really looked into them but arent they about the same size as the utv's?


They will handle a 10 foot arctic sectional with ease. Really helps when it's loaded with salt, 3/4 yard snow dogg spreader in the bed. Great machines, extremely versatile in what you can do with them.


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1599945 said:


> Yea, I feel like a Cubs fan too, theres always next year.


Now now.. I think we're better off than that!!


----------



## elitelawnteam1

heres the video, except it's a protech pusher


----------



## SullivanSeptic

That's pretty good. I never looked into them or know much about them but it looks like it does handle the pusher well. Hey, ya learn something new every day.


----------



## brianbrich1

Was just looking on bobcats site at them as I nevered payed attention to them. They show a used 2005 for sale for $31,000.00.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

brianbrich1;1600050 said:


> Was just looking on bobcats site at them as I nevered payed attention to them. They show a used 2005 for sale for $31,000.00.


Yeah, I'll pass on that. At that price tag, a skid steer or two will work.


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1600058 said:


> Yeah, I'll pass on that. At that price tag, a skid steer or two will work.


At that price you can pickup 2 used skids or two used trucks(which can be more useful as can easily go site to site) and outfit them each with wideouts or vees with wings.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Yea that toy is having some issues pushing that box and it doesn't even look like its pushing that much...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NorthernSvc's;1600100 said:


> Yea that toy is having some issues pushing that box and it doesn't even look like its pushing that much...


It looks like it pushes pretty good. I'm not saying its hogging out snow or anything, but it does better then I thought it would. Bobcat says it weight 5000 lbs. Thats double what I was assuming.


----------



## dlcs

ultimate plow;1599923 said:


> Looking like a 2-4" storm according to the mr intelligent terry swails. Good info thanks dlcs


No problem, just wish he had better news.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1599942 said:


> To be clear, I haven't thrown in the towel just yet. I don't care what other may say or not. I feel strong about a number and now I'm up to a 100.00 in bets.


I don't know if any of you guys follow Andrew's weather center but he thinks this storm will still go further east.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1600143 said:


> I don't know if any of you guys follow Andrew's weather center but he thinks this storm will still go further east.


YES it WILL


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Further east of what? Where was it centered at anyway? Not that it matters either way.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1600143 said:


> I don't know if any of you guys follow Andrew's weather center but he thinks this storm will still go further east.





SullivanSeptic;1599959 said:


> Whats the bet? Im a gambling man.


4 plus at midway for 10 bucks?

6 plus at ohare for 20 bucks?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1600159 said:


> Further east of what? Where was it centered at anyway? Not that it matters either way.


east of here......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1600172 said:


> east of here......


That is exactly what i was figuring.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1600142 said:


> No problem, just wish he had better news.


That's still not bad.Thumbs Up


dlcs;1600143 said:


> I don't know if any of you guys follow Andrew's weather center but he thinks this storm will still go further east.


I actually looked him up today. Hacked my wife's Facebook to see what he is saying. Very informative. Sounds like a real smart guy.


1olddogtwo;1600150 said:


> YES it WILL


Thumbs Up


1olddogtwo;1600165 said:


> 4 plus at midway for 10 bucks?
> 
> 6 plus at ohare for 20 bucks?


I have no money but you know I have D&D gift cards!


SullivanSeptic;1600175 said:


> That is exactly what i was figuring.


You asked!


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1600165 said:


> 4 plus at midway for 10 bucks?
> 
> 6 plus at ohare for 20 bucks?


Dusting in NWI for 5


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1600165 said:


> 4 plus at midway for 10 bucks?
> 
> 6 plus at ohare for 20 bucks?


That is what i like to see. Pat with confidence. 6 would be a great end to my season and my bank account.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

better have that team meeting


----------



## SnowMatt13

Hey, those are my guys! Just kidding.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1600200 said:


> Hey, those are my guys! Just kidding.


so am I,,,,


----------



## White Gardens

One model run has us down staters in this mess.

Some other runs has us with 2"-4" though.

Still wayyyyyyyyyyy to early to predict. I think we'll have a better handle on it by Tuesday.










.............


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think we will know by sometime Thursday night. But that's a big maybe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

White Gardens;1600204 said:


> One model run has us down staters in this mess.
> 
> Some other runs has us with 2"-4" though.
> 
> Still wayyyyyyyyyyy to early to predict. I think we'll have a better handle on it by Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .............


I always have a hard time saving those maps. if im not mistaken, those are 10 to 1 maps


----------



## Sawboy

Pushin 2 Please;1600186 said:


> I have no money but you know I have D&D gift cards!
> 
> You asked!


Dungeons and Dragons? Cool!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1600218 said:


> Dungeons and Dragons? Cool!


dine & dash cards


----------



## brianbrich1

Iam still saying 11.9 for season total at midway. I think its around 2 right now ill have to check.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1600195 said:


> View attachment 123983
> 
> 
> View attachment 123984
> 
> 
> better have that team meeting
> 
> View attachment 123985


YEP! we're going to have a team meeting tomorrow but it'll look more like this...


----------



## 01PStroke

elitelawnteam1;1600254 said:


> YEP! we're going to have a team meeting tomorrow but it'll look more like this...


What I wouldn't give to have a job like those guys..


----------



## dlcs

SullivanSeptic;1600159 said:


> Further east of what? Where was it centered at anyway? Not that it matters either way.


More like the track it had on Monday, you know the track that put us in the 12+ category. LOL


----------



## elitelawnteam1

dlcs;1600142 said:


> No problem, just wish he had better news.


he does actually, i checked FB a bit ago and he said this...



> Terry Swails
> NEW 18Z COMES IN COLDER AND A BIT STRONGER...
> Just thought I would throw up the newest run of the GFS. This was a bit better for snow with moisture content up an temperatures colder. That actually took the occluded surface low just southeast of the Quad Cities. That was a mild surprise. Anyway, what it implies (in this run anyway) is that snow totals would be more in the 4-8" range. These fluctuations will continue for the next couple of days. Nothing concrete but a trend you snowheads will enjoy! I'll have more later tonight when the 0z runs clear. TS


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I'm so confused, snow, no snow, blizzard, rain. I have an L8000 with a 12 or 13 foot snowplow iv only used once. It's a full time salt truck but I was thinking this might be the storm to put the plow back on, now I'm not so sure.. . . . . . .


----------



## erkoehler

What are your guys thoughts, would a 2wd case 580 tractor loader push a 8 or 10ft push box?

Obviously we plow with the storms and don't like to have more than a couple inches being plowed at once. It would be pushing straight runs about 100-150yds long.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I say no. Lots of guys will disagree with me. My Cat 420E had the 4wd go out two years ago and it was horrible. I was able to use it but it was slow. I ended up parking it and used trucks.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I would agree, a good skid would be way better with box, but if that's all you have I'm sure you could make it work. Fill the tires, leave the back hoe on and have a good operator. Eric shoot me a text, I lost your number


----------



## WilliamOak

Vaughn Schultz;1600334 said:


> I'm so confused, snow, no snow, blizzard, rain. I have an L8000 with a 12 or 13 foot snowplow iv only used once. It's a full time salt truck but I was thinking this might be the storm to put the plow back on, now I'm not so sure.. . . . . . .


Put that plow on and you can bill for resurfacing plus plow/salt lol


----------



## erkoehler

It doesn't have a back hoe, does have the 3 point so we could make a weight box for it.


----------



## dheavychevy38

We tried one at our shop and it was a big waste of time. Maybe on a small storm with short pushes it might be ik.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im glad others agree. Its a waste of money. You will never be happy with it. My machine weight 18,000 lbs and with out the 4wd it was horrible. And I was doing short pushes.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

it would be quicker to just hand shovel


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1600372 said:


> I say no. Lots of guys will disagree with me. My Cat 420E had the 4wd go out two years ago and it was horrible. I was able to use it but it was slow. I ended up parking it and used trucks.





Vaughn Schultz;1600394 said:


> I would agree, a good skid would be way better with box, but if that's all you have I'm sure you could make it work. Fill the tires, leave the back hoe on and have a good operator. Eric shoot me a text, I lost your number


Couldn't agree more. Even keeping up with the storm it may prove to be difficult. We all know that sometimes we can't keep up and instead of pushing 2 inches you may need to push 5 plus. At that point you will need 4 wheel.


----------



## metallihockey88

If it was a piece of equipment you had already had id say try it and see how bad it is but if its somethibg your gonna buy, run like everyone is saying. Good friend of mine is a building engineer and he has to clear tge large lot at work. He always give him a smaller case loader with a 12ft box to use. Few years ago they got the bright idea to send him a 2wd combo. It was a 2in storm and he said he couldnt even move. Gave up after 40min and i had to clear the lot with my truck til thry brought the loader out. Like everyone said, run unless its free and if its free, sell it and buy a loader lol


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

Waste of money,

your plowing straight runs today, but who knows tomm.

buy a skid or a loader.

you would be amazed how much difference a loader makes if your not using them now, a *good guy* in a loader can make you alot of money


----------



## dheavychevy38

You should look into one of the mini style loaders. The ones that are a step up from a skiddy. We have one on one of our lots with a blade on the front and also a big loader with a box. The mini loader out perfoms what our skiddy use to do. Plus the visability of the mini loader is awsome. Ill snap a pic next time over that way.


----------



## nevrnf

My Muni subs out the cul-d-sacs and this year the guy doing them is using a mini loader. He is so fast and is able to keep 90% of the snow off of the driveways. I watched him last storm and he flew through it. What a difference compared to a pickup.


----------



## erkoehler

Mini/compact loader would be great. Unfortunately, they are too expensive to add this season.


----------



## erkoehler

Unless we get a big snow system I'll probably keep doing it with trucks this season.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Well don't worry, we're not getting a big system.


----------



## dieselss

Agreed. It'll miss us


----------



## clncut

I would say a plowable event may still be in the works for us.....a block buster snowstorm?? Not a chance.


----------



## dieselss

Blockbuster,,,,hummmmm. 4" would be a blockbuster round here lol


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1600702 said:


> Blockbuster,,,,hummmmm. 4" would be a blockbuster round here lol


True. That could be our "big one" for the season!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

4 inches. More than enough!

Anybody need wiper blades, go to Menards. They have Peak blades for sale for 4 dollars. They also have a 4 dollar rebate for them. I don't care if they are good blades or not. Can't beat free, even if they only last a few months.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Everybody near or west of the Mississippi will get the most snow Thursday. The farther east you come the amounts will go down. Guys along the Wisconsin border look to get the same as the guys down here. (1-3). The storm looks as it will weaken and dry up very fast. Lets hope we get the 1-3.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh yeah, salt run is possible tonight. Thumbs Up


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Salt run late tonight or early tomorrow am?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The way it looks now, after midnight. So tomorrow morning!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1600827 said:


> The way it looks now, after midnight. So tomorrow morning!


You think it will actually happen? Ground temps are still warm....


----------



## dlcs

If the wind doesn't dry it up first.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Very warm. It is possible. The temps will be dropping fast. As the temps drop the rain may change to snow. So it is possible. It is also possible that we get less than 1 inch on Thursday.

Like dlcs said, it will be a race against the wind.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1600165 said:


> 4 plus at midway for 10 bucks?
> 
> 6 plus at ohare for 20 bucks?


I hope for your sake, or wallet, that NOT to many people bet you!payup


----------



## snowish10

Do anyone have banks pods for the trans, exhaust or boost?? 

Good or bad about them ???


----------



## dieselss

autometer digital here


----------



## snowish10

When I bought my truck they put glow shift in, and they are the worst thing ever! I have a trans one i bought from them and it didnt last over 5 months. 

Is autometer pretty good ?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Brought up getting another truck with the old lady and she didn't even hit me. Said it was a good idea. She must want something as well. It's never this easy.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Go get it before she changes her mind!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1600907 said:


> Go get it before she changes her mind!


Find out what she wants first. Might not be worth the new truck lol


----------



## dieselss

Yea autometer is one of the best snow. Look them up. Little salty tho


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1600897 said:


> When I bought my truck they put glow shift in, and they are the worst thing ever! I have a trans one i bought from them and it didnt last over 5 months.
> 
> Is autometer pretty good ?


I'm running autometers ford factory match in my truck. I like them.


----------



## snowish10

Well right now i have glowshift regular style gauge with the needle, it is better to have digital or with the needle? 

Its worth the price to keep an eye on the engine and trans.


----------



## Mark13

snowish10;1600934 said:


> Well right now i have glowshift regular style gauge with the needle, it is better to have digital or with the needle?
> 
> Its worth the price to keep an eye on the engine and trans.


I've got an edge monitor in my truck, I considered the 3 gauge pods but figured for an extra $100 roughly I could monitor a ton of stuff if I wanted to vs just the 3 things. I've primarily got mine set for EGT, Boost, Trans Temp, and Coolant Temp but I think I can have up to 6 items per screen and I think I have 200 or so items to select from. I don't know 200 things about my truck, let alone 200 things that I want to watch but it's nice being able to watch some stuff to diagnose a problem but you don't normally want to look at it so you just pull it up on the screen for that short period of time. It will also display trouble codes for the truck, mine doesn't say what the code description is but with the help of google, forums, or a program like All-Data you can figure it out.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1600909 said:


> Find out what she wants first. Might not be worth the new truck lol


So very true!


----------



## snowish10

Mark13;1600940 said:


> I've got an edge monitor in my truck, I considered the 3 gauge pods but figured for an extra $100 roughly I could monitor a ton of stuff if I wanted to vs just the 3 things. I've primarily got mine set for EGT, Boost, Trans Temp, and Coolant Temp but I think I can have up to 6 items per screen and I think I have 200 or so items to select from. I don't know 200 things about my truck, let alone 200 things that I want to watch but it's nice being able to watch some stuff to diagnose a problem but you don't normally want to look at it so you just pull it up on the screen for that short period of time. It will also display trouble codes for the truck, mine doesn't say what the code description is but with the help of google, forums, or a program like All-Data you can figure it out.


Was it pretty easy to install? or did someone do it for you ?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

metallihockey88;1600909 said:


> Find out what she wants first. Might not be worth the new truck lol


Haha very true.


----------



## Mark13

snowish10;1600942 said:


> Was it pretty easy to install? or did someone do it for you ?


Super easy. Plugs into the obd2 port under the dash. The egt probe (have to purchase separately) has be run through the fire wall and into the exhaust. So aside from plugging a couple things together and running the cable for the egt probe through the fire wall all I had to do was put the probe in my exhaust. And conveniently my aftermarket driver side exhaust manifold had a threaded spot for the probe to go in already. I spent more time trying to decide where I wanted the monitor at on my dash, what parameters I wanted it to display and what color I wanted the back ground to be then I did installing it.


----------



## snowish10

Mark13;1600963 said:


> Super easy. Plugs into the obd2 port under the dash. The egt probe (have to purchase separately) has be run through the fire wall and into the exhaust. So aside from plugging a couple things together and running the cable for the egt probe through the fire wall all I had to do was put the probe in my exhaust. And conveniently my aftermarket driver side exhaust manifold had a threaded spot for the probe to go in already. I spent more time trying to decide where I wanted the monitor at on my dash, what parameters I wanted it to display and what color I wanted the back ground to be then I did installing it.


Is this also a programmer or just to monitor temps? Sounds very easy to install.


----------



## Mark13

snowish10;1600969 said:


> Is this also a programmer or just to monitor temps? Sounds very easy to install.


I use Efi-Live for my tuning, Edge's tuning is worthless in comparison. The edge is just my monitor instead of a boost/egt/trans/etc gauges in a 3 or 4 pod pillar.

I've got the Edge Insight (no power adder feature even on it) which may be discontinued. It's a little bigger in size then a business card, I took it all apart and painted the housing black to match the inside of my truck and it blends in pretty well. I'm not sure if you can still get it or if the Edge CTS is your only option and it may be more expensive.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well finally ,Skilling just said METORLOGICAL SPRING STARTS ,,,,,,MARCH 1st


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree finally. Time to do concrete. Going to be another busy year. Just got my buddies brother hired on, full time. Hired a few guys I heard. I'm ready!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1601052 said:


> I agree finally. Time to do concrete. Going to be another busy year. Just got my buddies brother hired on, full time. Hired a few guys I heard. I'm ready!


well cool push you guyshave been busy all year. i maybe going back to prairie they are goin to be swamped in th city and some what in the subs but not a done deal yet????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good for you!


Did anybody just watch Skilling? All I have to say is, WHAT?


----------



## dlcs

What did he say, I can only get his 9pm newscast here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1600852 said:


> I hope for your sake, or wallet, that NOT to many people bet you!payup


im getting paid!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1601064 said:


> Good for you!
> 
> Did anybody just watch Skilling? All I have to say is, WHAT?


well?????????


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He said 1-3 for you guys out there tonight? An inch or so for north and south burbs? I was really thinking a salt run but not that much?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1601094 said:


> He said 1-3 for you guys out there tonight? An inch or so for north and south burbs? I was really thinking a salt run but not that much?


thursdsy???? what about


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1601068 said:


> What did he say, I can only get his 9pm newscast here.





1olddogtwo;1601092 said:


> well?????????


If you guys are asking about Thursday night, he said maybe 2-4? More to the west. I was just shocked about tonight. I think he is nuts. Hope I'm wrong!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

For the Record, I'm stilling by the bets I placed on Friday and Saturday!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Can someone bring my plow here????? Im in the 6 to 12 range


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I hope your right!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I can. I just need to back right away!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm not saying I'm right, just I'll pay if I'm wrong.......I dont remember ever paying out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1601109 said:


> I can. I just need to back right away!


Nice, please put a freash coat of SS cleaner on it


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1601099 said:


> If you guys are asking about Thursday night, he said maybe 2-4? More to the west. I was just shocked about tonight. I think he is nuts. Hope I'm wrong!


Snowing hard just to my west about 40 miles but its pouring here right now. T. Swails says maybe 1-2" tonight here, I don't know about that?


----------



## dlcs

Huge flakes mixing in with the rain here.


----------



## dlcs

Snowballs falling here, I don't think that i have ever seen flakes this big.


----------



## snowguys

Hey dlcs your all the way west right like il and Iowa boarder?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1601128 said:


> Huge flakes mixing in with the rain here.





dlcs;1601141 said:


> Snowballs falling here, I don't think that i have ever seen flakes this big.


Stop it. Your getting me all excited. Looks like there is also another wave coming through from Minnesota after midnight. Might be a good night everybody?!


----------



## dlcs

About a hour from the border.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1601115 said:


> Snowing hard just to my west about 40 miles but its pouring here right now. T. Swails says maybe 1-2" tonight here, I don't know about that?


I just saw that on his Facebook. (I hacked my wife's account again). I like him. Seems to really love his job?Thumbs Up

Also saw a pic of the snowflakes falling. Holy huge.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1601177 said:


> I just saw that on his Facebook. (I hacked my wife's account again). I like him. Seems to really love his job?Thumbs Up
> 
> Also saw a pic of the snowflakes falling. Holy huge.


I put the plow on just in case.LOL I cleaned the windshield off , then got out and connected the plugs and the windshield was already covered. I wish it would snow like this all night, we would be burried.

You need your own Facebook account, real easy to do.lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1601183 said:


> I put the plow on just in case.LOL I cleaned the windshield off , then got out and connected the plugs and the windshield was already covered. I wish it would snow like this all night, we would be burried.
> 
> You need your own Facebook account, real easy to do.lol


Nice. Looks like a pretty impressive band out there. I know Facebook is easy, I just like using hers to spy!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1601173 said:


> About a hour from the border.


Is it sticking to the pavement or just the grass and colder surfaces?


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1601197 said:


> Is it sticking to the pavement or just the grass and colder surfaces?


The road in front of my house is white, not sure how much is out there. Probably less than a inch.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1601202 said:


> The road in front of my house is white, not sure how much is out there. Probably less than a inch.


Good to hear. Keep us posted!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

You rely think it's going to snow here tonight.


----------



## brianbrich1

I think a salt run is highly likely. Anything to push....no. Temps are going to drop fast when it does start snowing but to little to late for a push. The little dusting we get with wet conditions will freeze when temps drop to the teens and need salting in the early am. Just what iam anticipating...


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1601216 said:


> You rely think it's going to snow here tonight.





brianbrich1;1601221 said:


> I think a salt run is highly likely. Anything to push....no. Temps are going to drop fast when it does start snowing but to little to late for a push. The little dusting we get with wet conditions will freeze when temps drop to the teens and need salting in the early am. Just what iam anticipating...


Yup! Thumbs Up


----------



## dlcs

Still snowing here, may see a inch. Pavement is too wet and warm so a little melting is happening. Still 34 degrees here.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

At least you get a salt run out of this. If I get that, I will be more than happy!


----------



## elitelawnteam1

raining hard in Cary, checked the radar and the snow band is pretty thin


----------



## Bird21

Still raining here in Wauconda
Gonna have to flash freeze for the snow to stick
Got everything ready for the next Bust!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^hahahaha, me too!


----------



## road2damascus

Well i am at the hospital now. Fourth child on the way. 

P2P, are my north suburbs going to get anywhere close to 2" tonight?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1601287 said:


> Well i am at the hospital now. Fourth child on the way.
> 
> P2P, are my north suburbs going to get anywhere close to 2" tonight?


First off congrats.

No, I really doubt you or any of us get more than a dusting. (Salt run).


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1601287 said:


> Well i am at the hospital now. Fourth child on the way.
> 
> P2P, are my north suburbs going to get anywhere close to 2" tonight?


Good luck mike, hope all goes smoothly. Let me know if by some miracle we get something and you need a hand with anything tonight/tommorow morning


----------



## SnowMatt13

Snowing good in Northern McHenry County


----------



## dlcs

Full plow and salt here tonight. 2" in places.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

i'm hoping we get a salt run, fox news just said its all going north, way north, and almost no snow for us here in wood dale, maybe a little freezing rain/surfaces?


----------



## snowguys

Yea look at the radar in about 30mins it should be done


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;1601392 said:


> Snowing good in Central McHenry County


Fixed it for me.


----------



## buildinon

Had some decent snow coming down in Buffalo Grove for awhile but didn't stick on pavement...if temps keep to drop looks like we might actully get a salt run in tonight 

Oh and man I haven't been on here in a week or so and there are roughly 20 new pages to read!?!?! HOLY CHATTER BOXES!!!


----------



## buildinon

Oh and congrats on the new little one Mike


----------



## road2damascus

Thank you men. 8lb 5ounce boy and he was a week early! All is well. Cut our labor time to 3 hours. My wife doesn't take long to get the job done! Boy do i love her.


----------



## 01PStroke

Congrats! Thumbs Up


----------



## Midwest Pond

congrats on the new boy!!!


----------



## snowguys

Congrats and on the fast labor


----------



## road2damascus

Thank you. Fairly easy this time. Wife even told me to go plow if i needed too. Told her it ain't happening. 

We getting anything Thursday or have we been downgraded to nothing now?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Congrats on the baby.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Congrats mike. 
Anything out there or has it dried up


----------



## erkoehler

We're heading out to salt, definitely slick spots out there this AM.


----------



## snowguys

90% dried up


----------



## snowguys

I think up north got more


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

2 trucks working. One in the city one in Orland. Still snowing a little in Orland


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

snowguys;1601513 said:


> 90% dried up


same here, whatever little rain fell evaporated before it froze, i just checked all my lots and did a little salting on those iced up puddles here and there, and that's it, i only had one lot that needed a salting.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ham how is it out near orland. Im sicker then a dog with the flu right now.


----------



## erkoehler

Light snow for about the last hour.

Slick lots were from the rain, not really any snow accumulation yet.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Some icy spots Russ. Still snowing as well.


----------



## mikeitu7

Light snow coming down in palos
Further I drive north in bridgeview now and lots starting to get covered


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Congrats on the new addition mike!


----------



## brianbrich1

79th and Stony Island has a coating


----------



## birchwood

Just got done spot salting everything and now we're getting snow arhg.

Boy does that wind make it cold.


----------



## Mike Nelson

Decent snow fall rate on the Northside.
Salt appears to be doing a good job.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Clear skies and 25F. Under a winter storm watch starting tomorrow.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1601589 said:


> Clear skies and 25F. Under a winter storm watch starting tomorrow.[/QUOTEA
> 
> Are you ever coming home?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Temps are still dropping and some lots are slippery.


----------



## road2damascus

It is snowing in barrington. Grass looks covered from my hospital window.


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1601546 said:


> Congrats on the new addition mike!


Thank you.

How is it looking in our area?
I am 50 minutes away.
We got a great hospital no more than 5 minutes from our house yet we travel 45 minutes just because of a really good doctor and staff.


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1601600 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> How is it looking in our area?


Its snowin. Grass is covered but not much on the ground yet


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Some how I lots the pin or bolt that connects the auger to the spinner disc on the last account this morning. Motor is running auger is spinning but the disc, the disc just spins freely. Its no good.


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1601603 said:


> Its snowin. Grass is covered but not much on the ground yet


Looking at the radar, its just about done too. 
Went by Johns yesterday.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How long did it take u to find out? My guys usually salt a few lots and just drop about 3 ton in a nice pile before they even notice. Morons.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Mine wasn't dropping that's when I noticed. I checked the last couple I did just to make sure.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Congrats on your new little boy Mike!! enjoy


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Conrad on 9 just said 1-3 for thurs?


----------



## metallihockey88

for any of you boys lookin for another truck, this looks like a hell of a deal. not much info on it but definately worth givin a call to find out

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/3625786839.html


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow nice lookin ride maybe Brianrich his color what a deal.


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1601686 said:


> Wow nice lookin ride maybe Brianrich his color what a deal.


If i had the cash id be on my way over there right now. Crazy deal on a newer low mileage truck. Looks like its got the ultra mount with the unimount conversion so easy transition to a new blade and can get a nice penny for that unimount bracket


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Damn, im tempted. But seems a little shady.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1601694 said:


> Damn, im tempted. But seems a little shady.


Yea its a borderline one. Seems like a great deal but not quite too good to be true as a lot of guys have lost theyre @ss the last few years and equipment prices have been trending down


----------



## DIRISHMAN

You and me both .why do ya say shady Ryan you think not asking enough.heck strip it for parts make more off it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I called and left a message. We will see.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

He sold it yesterday. 
I have a feeling there are going to be more deals like this come real soon!


----------



## brianbrich1

To bad would of blended right into the white fleet.. (other than my stray black one)


----------



## condo plow

Congrats mike....on .the lil Plower


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lawn 'N' Order;1601715 said:


> He sold it yesterday.
> I have a feeling there are going to be more deals like this come real soon!


I agree!Thumbs Up


----------



## brianbrich1

Anyone going to look at the auction this weekend? Iam looking to pick up some forks for the skid...


----------



## road2damascus

Thanks again for all the comments guys. Mommy and i are beat. The staff comes in constantly to do all tests and check ups so stringing 45 minutes of sleep is about maxed out. 

The steal i got off of Craiglist has been great so far. Replaced a stuck thermostat and fixed door lock linkage so far. The plow is about as close to new as i will see in my life time for a plow. The dmv made me get d plates. Went to local police sergeant and he said i was over plated and to go back and get b plates.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Rich where is the auction at


----------



## brianbrich1

Its lake county fairgrounds grays lake. I just want to know if anyone goes what forks for the skids are being priced at..


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Is that the one for russo


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

road2damascus;1601745 said:


> Thanks again for all the comments guys. Mommy and i are beat. The staff comes in constantly to do all tests and check ups so stringing 45 minutes of sleep is about maxed out.
> 
> The steal i got off of Craiglist has been great so far. Replaced a stuck thermostat and fixed door lock linkage so far. The plow is about as close to new as i will see in my life time for a plow. The dmv made me get d plates. Went to local police sergeant and he said i was over plated and to go back and get b plates.[
> 
> CONGRATS!!! I know the feeling we just had our baby boy last Monday and yes in between feedings diaper changes and nurses coming in there is NO sleep happening there!


----------



## road2damascus

Lawn 'N' Order;1601779 said:


> road2damascus;1601745 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again for all the comments guys. Mommy and i are beat. The staff comes in constantly to do all tests and check ups so stringing 45 minutes of sleep is about maxed out.
> 
> The steal i got off of Craiglist has been great so far. Replaced a stuck thermostat and fixed door lock linkage so far. The plow is about as close to new as i will see in my life time for a plow. The dmv made me get d plates. Went to local police sergeant and he said i was over plated and to go back and get b plates.[
> 
> CONGRATS!!! I know the feeling we just had our baby boy last Monday and yes in between feedings diaper changes and nurses coming in there is NO sleep happening there!
> 
> 
> 
> Right back at you. Now the manicure/foot massage lady is here. Boy they take care of us good.
Click to expand...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1601794 said:


> Lawn 'N' Order;1601779 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right back at you. Now the manicure/foot massage lady is here. Boy they take care of us good.
> 
> 
> 
> Foot massage? Lol where did have the baby, Hilton spa,& suites
Click to expand...


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Congrats Mike & Chris on your new arrivals! 

Let me know if you guys need any baby boy clothes/toys as my house looks like Toys R Us exploded after my son's B-day party this weekend.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Sounds like highland park? That's where we had ours at, they are great over there


----------



## mikeplowman

Congrats on the new additions gentlemen....Thumbs Up

Wow, what a fast delivery (3hrs)...i just had my first little girl a couple months ago @ lake forest and it took 31hrs (you would of thought my wife was a union worker or something)

As for the lake county fairground auction, i am going sat morning (8am)
http://www.obenaufauctions.com/Feb23,2013.html

Russo auction is March 23
http://www.obenaufauctions.com/March23,2013.html


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Brrrr chilly out this morning..... Light snow in South Bend. Time to get the wood furnace fired up. ... congrats on the new baby Road!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey Ek or metal was that accident that killed the two teens yesterday up by you? Kind realy sad .then they wonder why they wanna monitor these kids driving. The driver was only 16 and female pass was 17


----------



## brianbrich1

I dont need stories like those as I just enrolled my oldest daughter in driving school... Uggg


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1601845 said:


> Hey Ek or metal was that accident that killed the two teens yesterday up by you? Kind realy sad .then they wonder why they wanna monitor these kids driving. The driver was only 16 and female pass was 17


Naw im in skokie just north of the city. Ek works in prairie grove which is quite a bit west of there. That was in antioch by the border. Saw it this morning. They blame rain but seeing what went down i say showing off to his gf in what looked like near new chevy suv by the wheels since thats all that was left of it. Its sad stuff just glad no other innocent cars were involved


----------



## metallihockey88

Yea i think thry need to teach evasive manuvering and how to get out of bad situations while driving no matter how good of a driver you are, things happen and you need to be prepared for them. When i was 15, my first car was a 89 toyota pickup with 6in lift 35in tires and a 5speed. Old man took me out to ice and snow covered lots to teach me how to handle a vehicle in a bad situation. Best thing i ever did. Def have used what i learned many times


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1601813 said:


> road2damascus;1601794 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Foot massage? Lol where did have the baby, Hilton spa,& suites
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthernSvc's;1601825 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like highland park? That's where we had ours at, they are great over there
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Highland Park is less than 5 minutes from where I live but we go 45 minutes away to Good Shepard Hospital in Barrington. All 4 of our children with the same GREAT doctor. Staff here goes above and beyond the call of duty. Pedicures/manicures/foot massage, I eat turkey "sam wiches" when ever I please along with as much cookies, danish, ice cream and coffee as I can eat and drink. Then I also eat three meals at each meal time  Wife gets such good treatment, I just have to be a occasional helper and take mucho pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> NW Snow Removal;1601814 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Mike & Chris on your new arrivals!
> 
> Let me know if you guys need any baby boy clothes/toys as my house looks like Toys R Us exploded after my son's B-day party this weekend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ya we do need clothes. Size 3 to 6 months and higher says the wife. She says thank you too! I tried finding your shop on Sunday. PM me your addy. I went to see John yesterday and he said no sand blasting and galvanizing till the season is over. You probably were on that schedule anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1601847 said:


> I dont need stories like those as I just enrolled my oldest daughter in driving school... Uggg


Yep sure feel your pain brain been thru it twice with both of my boys.Thats nothing drivers ed , its when she starts driving by her self and your the one pacing the floor at 9:00 pm and ya here a ambulance screaming down the road and your prayin its not for your.Then they walk in the door and the look at ya and say whats wrong. And you play it off and say to them Nothing.and they look at ya like your crazy.Goodtimes.I still worry.but pray the times i taught them the learned somthing and yes Metal I to took botj if mine to a snow and ice coverd lot in two duff vehicals front wheel drive and a rear wheel drive to show each different controll issues


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Tommy just on and will show more but saying we could see 4-5 out of this thurday storm also says starting later on thurday night early friday morning going into the rush hour friday afternoon/ night


----------



## SnowMatt13

I'm going to the auction on saturday, its an obenauf auction


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We will be lucky to see 2 inches.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Lite snow falling in Tinley Park now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

The GFS is showing about 2-3 inches for the whole Chicago area. More as you go west toward the Mississippi, 4-6. 

The NAM, like always is on the high side, 5-7 for the whole Chicago area and closer to a foot west into Iowa.

Storm is slowing down for sure. Might not get here till late Thursday or early Friday morning.


----------



## buildinon

Well any snow is better than no snow


----------



## snowish10

True buildinon, Hopefully the nam is the one thats right!


----------



## SnowMatt13

As it sits right now, I think 3-4 area wide is possible.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Glad its slowing down. I have my "procedure" tomorrow morning. It will be nice to have a day to rest up before I sit in my truck for a hand full of hours.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I agree Matt. I would not be surprised if there were a few 5 inch totals too. As of now I say 2-5 is a great bet across the whole area and a Winter Weather Advisory will be issued tomorrow sometime. Dlcs could see more!


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1602021 said:


> Glad its slowing down. I have my "procedure" tomorrow morning. It will be nice to have a day to rest up before I sit in my truck for a hand full of hours.


I am up next on the chopping block. Good luck with procedure.


----------



## kevlars

I am further west than dlcs and Terry Swails is saying 4 to 8 now on his FB post 10 minutes ago. For me anyway. 

I got a full push out of yesterday's little surprise. 

We got 2-2 1/2 inches of heavy stuff. Now what didn't get up us frozen. Unless the sun hit it for awhile this afternoon. 

Kevlars


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1602021 said:


> Glad its slowing down. I have my "procedure" tomorrow morning. It will be nice to have a day to rest up before I sit in my truck for a hand full of hours.


Lucky!


road2damascus;1602029 said:


> I am up next on the chopping block. Good luck with procedure.


Damn, we should have all went together. Maybe we could have gotten a deal!


kevlars;1602031 said:


> I am further west than dlcs and Terry Swails is saying 4 to 8 now on his FB post 10 minutes ago. For me anyway.
> 
> I got a full push out of yesterday's little surprise.
> 
> We got 2-2 1/2 inches of heavy stuff. Now what didn't get up us frozen. Unless the sun hit it for awhile this afternoon.
> 
> Kevlars


Keep those big numbers out there by you guys. Glad you got a push yesterday. We only had a small salt run. Doubt the sun did anything to the freeze up. It stayed cold.


----------



## buildinon

So I posted this on FB earlier thought you would enjoy it P2P...

So right now the actual air temp outside is +14 degrees and with the wind chill it is -10 degrees...with that said I walked outside and all I hear from my neighbor is "really? it's ten below and you're in shorts? it's freezing out here, do you ever put pants on?" I start laughing and say "freezing? this isn't to cold yet...I would say it is for sure chilly out but I wouldn't say freezing so shorts are still good for now. as far as do I ever put pants on? not if I can help it I can help it, it's shorts all year long"


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ I like and I agree. Shorts year round for me too!


----------



## metallihockey88

buildinon;1602056 said:


> So I posted this on FB earlier thought you would enjoy it P2P...
> 
> So right now the actual air temp outside is +14 degrees and with the wind chill it is -10 degrees...with that said I walked outside and all I hear from my neighbor is "really? it's ten below and you're in shorts? it's freezing out here, do you ever put pants on?" I start laughing and say "freezing? this isn't to cold yet...I would say it is for sure chilly out but I wouldn't say freezing so shorts are still good for now. as far as do I ever put pants on? not if I can help it I can help it, it's shorts all year long"


Haha that's great. Was catchin all kinds of crap from the restaurant manager of the place i was rodding a grease line outside in a tshirt and a winter hat. Told him as long as the head is warm im good lol


----------



## Sawboy

It's windy and cold. Might have to find my hat.


----------



## buildinon

Sawboy I was just talking about you last night on the phone w/ Andy aka Washusky from CLF about how you're bigsaw's son...lol...we are planning on trying to get the boats out trolling next weekend or in two weeks at the max on Lake Michigan for some coho's and brown's and maybe go get some perch while were are out there


----------



## Sawboy

This early huh?


----------



## dlcs

4-8" or 5-7" is what they are saying for my area. Check Terry Swail's facebook page later, for possible good news. He says the system is coming in stronger and wetter than expected


Last nights surprise was real good for my area, some props got two pushes and two saltings. :bluebounc


----------



## road2damascus

Pat was right about this being a roller coaster. Now lets see if his numbers pay off.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

metallihockey88;1602064 said:


> Haha that's great. Was catchin all kinds of crap from the restaurant manager of the place i was rodding a grease line outside in a tshirt and a winter hat. Told him as long as the head is warm im good lol


Lucky for you that he didn't call the cops on you for showing your ass! Public nudity is a serious offense you know!:laughing:

it's also slightly unprofessional to go to work without pants.


----------



## metallihockey88

elitelawnteam1;1602184 said:


> Lucky for you that he didn't call the cops on you for showing your ass! Public nudity is a serious offense you know!:laughing:


Haha dont worry it was cold out, you couldnt see nothin. Everyone was hiding lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

skilling is calling for snow of 4-6" for our area


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1602186 said:


> Haha dont worry it was cold out, you couldnt see nothin. Everyone was hiding lol


Nice Eric first thing that comes to mind is that scene from xmas vacation and clarks cousin eddy holding that hose smoking a stoggie dressed in only a dickie and house coat CLARK THE SH&#//\TER FULL


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1602205 said:


> Nice Eric first thing that comes to mind is that scene from xmas vacation and clarks cousin eddy holding that hose smoking a stoggie dressed in only a dickie and house coat CLARK THE SH&#//\TER FULL


Haha when i start my company that is gonna be my uniform. Long johns and a old leather hat with the wool ear flaps. Cousin eddys plumbing and sewer haha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1602211 said:


> Haha when i start my company that is gonna be my uniform. Long johns and a old leather hat with the wool ear flaps. Cousin eddys plumbing and sewer haha


Ahaha nice Eric well listen i draw ya up a logo lmao


----------



## captshawn

buildinon;1602081 said:


> Sawboy I was just talking about you last night on the phone w/ Andy aka Washusky from CLF about how you're bigsaw's son...lol...we are planning on trying to get the boats out trolling next weekend or in two weeks at the max on Lake Michigan for some coho's and brown's and maybe go get some perch while were are out there


Here watch this it will help get the juices flowing.


----------



## buildinon

captshawn;1602305 said:


> Here watch this it will help get the juices flowing.


For sure that gets the blood pumping!!! Is that your boat? If so nice set up, and if you're ever looking for a 1st mate let me know  I am an experienced fisherman and could learn commercial trolling fast 

Sawboy, yes this early, we ushually try to get out by Valentines day but everyone was busy and they have been hitting them out by the gong already on the south end of the lake and in other places...so we are going to venture out as soon as we can to get some for the grill and smoker


----------



## MR. Elite

Any1 interested in a RECARO child seat...? I am selling the Signo I used for my daughter. Its mostly grey wit some pink in it! Its in perfect condition!! Super clean no rips no tears or stains. Bought it new for $400 asking $200 OBO I do believe I still have all the paperwork and all the inserts it came with as well!? 
Its good for children 5-70lbs, My daughter is 4 now and never outgrew it, I just wanted to 2 get her a new 1, so I ordered the next size up jus 4 the heck of it! 
NO, its has NEVER been dropped or in an accident!! 
I as most here kno, am huge car nut n love to race.. so it jus fit 2 get my baby a recaro when she was born... Its great 2 have! It has great bolsters for when U need to maneuver around slow foolish drivers, or when U feel a need to drive a lil brisk fully, or when cornering at well....... any rate of speed...!! LOL 
P2P, (RON) This killer seat is callin Ur name brother....LOL


----------



## snowish10

Hey elite, are you the elite plowing company that's in hodkgin, il??


----------



## WilliamOak

http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/3628997059.html

I wonder if that price is in pesos..

If not I want $100 worth of whatever he's smokin


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1602506 said:


> Hey elite, are you the elite plowing company that's in hodkgin, il??


hodkgin..??? No sir.... I have no idea where that is by the way...?? Did U spell that correctly?


----------



## snowish10

My bad Hodgkins, Oh never then. Just another company with the name elite.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

WilliamOak;1602519 said:


> http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/cto/3628997059.html
> 
> I wonder if that price is in pesos..
> 
> If not I want $100 worth of whatever he's smokin


yeah seriously! **** that! i could get a new f250 diesel for less than that. you could definitely get a new 2500 for less than that and it'd be even less since chevys aren't made as well as fords... lol


----------



## buildinon

Ok so while watching "late night tv" as some woould call it...I see this commercial all the time and I have figured out what biz that we should all chip in and get into. First off who in here is American Indian? As there is this company that advertises on late night called Western Sky that will lend you $10k and when you read the fine print fast enough the payments are $744 a month x 84 moths which comes to $62,496 paid back on a $10k loan for a $52,496 profit  and it states that it is ran from an Indian Reservation so I am assuming that you need to have someone who is Native American in the mix...So since snow has been a bust the last few years, who's in :laughing:


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Remind me again why we get up at 4am to go play in the snow while other people are still warm in there beds lol....chilly out this morning


----------



## Raymond S.

We don't...we get up at 12:00am


----------



## Raymond S.

FYI, You'll be better off with a backpack blower rather than a plow this morning.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Nah...I didnt get home till 12am lol.


----------



## road2damascus

Another dusting? Have not looked out the window yet.


----------



## Raymond S.

We're in South Bend area


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I-57 and I-80 there is a rolled over Coors Beer truck. Beer is all over the road. So much that they have 2 salt trucks out there trying to keep it from freezing. Bring your straws guys, I'll meet you there. Mmmmmmmm, BEER!

Also, good luck Ryan (Sully)..... Snip snip today!


----------



## Sawboy

Coors all over the road? Did ya see a Trans Am nearby?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sawboy;1602579 said:


> Coors all over the road? Did ya see a Trans Am nearby?


Hahaha, classic. Sally Field, oh so yummy!


----------



## dieselss

Little on the nippy side.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking 12plus here


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1602609 said:


> Looking 12plus here


Yuck. Keep it down there. Looking 2 plus here, less than 6. I like!


----------



## SnowMatt13

I stand by my 3-4 area wide that I said yesterday. MAYBE it will slow down and we'll squeeze a little more moisture and get some 5" totals???


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1602617 said:


> I stand by my 3-4 area wide that I said yesterday. MAYBE it will slow down and we'll squeeze a little more moisture and get some 5" totals???


5 inch totals are so possible. The slower this system goes could hurt us. It is in a weakening state as it comes this way already. Slower could mean less moisture by the time it gets here.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1602579 said:


> Coors all over the road? Did ya see a Trans Am nearby?


"Son, you can't drive a fork lift"

"I can drive any forkin thing around"

I will be eastbound and down in a bit. We NEED to go home.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

John Dee's maps really haven't changed much at all in the past few days.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1602660 said:


> "Son, you can't drive a fork lift"
> 
> "I can drive any forkin thing around"
> 
> I will be eastbound and down in a bit. We NEED to go home.


:laughing::laughing:...... Is there anything you take that hat off for?


----------



## clncut

So a great birthday present would be being able to plow tomorrow. Any insight? Need at least 2". NWI


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1602663 said:


> :laughing::laughing:...... Is there anything you take that hat off for?


Got the metal to the pedal and the thing on the floor.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

All done here. So easy. My doc is good. If anyone is thinking of doing it, just go. So simple.


----------



## Sawboy

Maybe you and Mike can compare scars later. LMAO


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1602777 said:


> So a great birthday present would be being able to plow tomorrow. Any insight? Need at least 2". NWI


You'll get a push. Happy birthday!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sawboy;1602787 said:


> Maybe you and Mike can compare scars later. LMAO


Don't ask how I know but nobody will ever see Sully's scar. Really can't see nmuch of anything! Anyway, let it snow!


----------



## dieselss

Yea,,how bout them hawks. Lol


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

Make sure you wish Tom Skillings a happy birthday


----------



## Mark13

Coors Light or Banquet beer?


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Still snowing in South Bend. ... thought it was supposed to clear off this morning weather people need to start looking out the Window more often lol


----------



## elitelawnteam1

SullivanSeptic;1602782 said:


> All done here. So easy. My doc is good. If anyone is thinking of doing it, just go. So simple.


for ****s and giggles i looked up "snip snip" on google, and it just hurts just thinking about it.



> Short-term complications include temporary bruising and bleeding, known as hematoma. The stitches on the small incisions required are prone to irritation, but this can be minimized by covering them with gauze or small adhesive bandages. The primary long-term complications are chronic pain conditions or syndromes that can affect any of the scrotal, pelvic and/or lower-abdominal regions, known as post-vasectomy pain syndrome. Animal and human data indicate that vasectomy does not increase atherosclerosis and that increases in circulating immune complexes after vasectomy are transient. Furthermore, the weight of the evidence regarding prostate and testicular cancer suggests that men with vasectomy are not at increased risk of these cancers.[31]
> After a vasectomy, the natural duct for sperm, the vas deferens, is closed off. The testicles continue to produce sperm at a rate of about 50,000 cells per minute. These sperm cells build up pressure in the delicate epididymis portion of the testicles, which eventually ruptures from the pressure. This can occur spontaneously, or often when there is stress in the area, such as when a man is ejaculating. These ruptures can lead to what many men have described as an ice pick-in-the-testicle-like sensation. Or the effect can be that a man's testicles just ache, either all the time or in a cyclical pattern. Research results range from as low as 2% to as high as 33% of vasectomy patients experiencing some form of long-term post-vasectomy pain.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dude, not at all. So easy and simple. I literally didnt feel anything. I actually fell asleep for the 10 mins i was in there.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

^ Agreed. You really don't feel anything.


----------



## dheavychevy38

elitelawnteam1;1602900 said:


> for ****s and giggles i looked up "snip snip" on google, and it just hurts just thinking about it.


Well that reads better than a unwanted 18years of *****ing nagging and money needing hahahahaahaha.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

> Well that reads better than a unwanted 18years of *****ing nagging and money needing hahahahaahaha.


very true, these days, but my family was/is poor, my dad used to ***** and nag me for money


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Now back to snow. Sucks that we may get a few inches and its during rush hour. Makes plowing annoying. Basically plow everything twice. Sucks.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

My wife used to manage a abortion clinic years ago when she was in the medical field and used to assist in that procedure all the time. It's a very simple procedure. ..... On a lighter note. Its amazing how fast people wip out there credit cards when u tell them if they don't pay up you are going to put all the snow back in there driveway that you pushed out over the month lol


----------



## elitelawnteam1

SullivanSeptic;1602942 said:


> Now back to snow. Sucks that we may get a few inches and its during rush hour. Makes plowing annoying. Basically plow everything twice. Sucks.


i dont even know what to believe/not believe anymore they're sayin it'll get here 5-6am friday 4-6in. but that prediction will likely change in 2 hours



> My wife used to manage a abortion clinic years ago when she was in the medical field and used to assist in that procedure all the time. It's a very simple procedure. ..... On a lighter note. Its amazing how fast people wip out there credit cards when u tell them if they don't pay up you are going to put all the snow back in there driveway that you pushed out over the month lol


i find it pathetic that you have to go that far to receive what you already worked for. i've had people say straight to my face they 'dont WANT to pay me' ******* scumbag bottom feeding inbred morons


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

I agree although it usually works. ... Only had one person say the magic words"I dare you" got paid real quick lol.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It will be here before 5 or 6am but 4-6 is high. I think this afternoon model runs or tomorrows may only be saying 1-3. 2-4 tops. Storm is really gonna lose its "punch".


----------



## dheavychevy38

M&S Snowplowing;1602958 said:


> I agree although it usually works. ... Only had one person say the magic words"I dare you" got paid real quick lol.


Hahahahaha. We got a place that hasn't been paying. My boss asked is the service bad. Nope it's awsome. Then why don't you pay. They had no answer. Lol


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Pushin 2 Please;1602966 said:


> It will be here before 5 or 6am but 4-6 is high. I think this afternoon model runs or tomorrows may only be saying 1-3. 2-4 tops. Storm is really gonna lose its "punch".


i just remember the beginning of last week skilling said nearly 2 feet of snow we could get and now the storm has whittled down to almost nothing happens every time.


----------



## captshawn

buildinon;1602436 said:


> For sure that gets the blood pumping!!! Is that your boat? If so nice set up, and if you're ever looking for a 1st mate let me know  I am an experienced fisherman and could learn commercial trolling fast
> 
> Sawboy, yes this early, we ushually try to get out by Valentines day but everyone was busy and they have been hitting them out by the gong already on the south end of the lake and in other places...so we are going to venture out as soon as we can to get some for the grill and smoker


Yes that's me and my summer office.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well watchin Tommy boy at noon an he was saying snow starting around 6:00 pm and going til friday morning sometime. But yet last night only showed 2.7 for us south then today showed 5.7 ???? 

So I guess take what ya get and be happy


----------



## buildinon

captshawn;1602992 said:


> Yes that's me and my summer office.


Nice office then Thumbs Up
My buddy Joel runs Brush n' Roll out of Waukegan and is getting a new boat this winter or may have by now he has been looking all off season as he sold the one he had. I live up in Buffalo Grove and we ushualy launch out of either Waukegan or go down to the south side of the city or Indiana to play on the big pond. I can't wait to get back out on the open water. We are already planning our walleye and crappie trips with the guys for Door County and Lake Pepin as well as Muskegon, Mi as soon as the ice breaks


----------



## dlcs

Still saying 4-6 for us out here, suppose to start around 4pm. Suposedly the storm was coming in wetter and a little more powerful last night on the computer mdels but now who knows.


----------



## snowish10

Hopefully all these weather maps prove me wrong, Now it says for me Im getting less than 2 inches of snow. Yesterday it was 3-4.


----------



## captshawn

buildinon;1603028 said:


> Nice office then Thumbs Up
> My buddy Joel runs Brush n' Roll out of Waukegan and is getting a new boat this winter or may have by now he has been looking all off season as he sold the one he had. I live up in Buffalo Grove and we ushualy launch out of either Waukegan or go down to the south side of the city or Indiana to play on the big pond. I can't wait to get back out on the open water. We are already planning our walleye and crappie trips with the guys for Door County and Lake Pepin as well as Muskegon, Mi as soon as the ice breaks


I guess he has one buddy...


----------



## SnowMatt13

Winter weatehr advisory now...hope this actually happens.


----------



## snowish10

Snowmatt where you located? Any for the southside?


----------



## clncut

Weird....models keep showing less and less moisture for my area but an advisory was posted. Guess they need to cover their buts.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Advisory has been issued for the area for the snow coming and also the treat of freezing rain and ice build up. Not just cause of he snow. Our snow totals will be under the advisory level.


----------



## mikeplowman

weather warning just popped.....3" to 5" for my location (time will tell)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Obviously, tomorrow at this time the models "should" have a handle on it. Right now I'm saying 1-3 from northwest Indiana around the lake to the Wisconsin state line. Local 4 inch totals are very possible, maybe as far west as about 47. West of there totals will really go up.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You guys near the Mississippi should see 4-7 for sure. 8 or 9 inch totals are very possible!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Aww I want a weather advisory


----------



## SnowMatt13

Snowish I'm in Northern McHenry County right by border with Lake County


----------



## swtiih

the 2 best weather forcasts I can remember hearing over the years are as follows
# 1 Weatherman was on an his forcast was for 3" - 19" of snow ( I could have givin that forcast)
# 2 Weatherman was on and said you might want to take an umbrella today there is a chance of rain(as he was giving that forcast it was pouring outside)


----------



## dlcs

How disapointing, 3-4" here , by the time tomorrow gets here, we will be down to a inch. Most of this is suppose to fall between 6pm and 2am so multiple pushes will be out. I hope I'm wrong but....


----------



## dieselss

Multiple pushes=mo money


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

dlcs;1603157 said:


> How disapointing, 3-4" here , by the time tomorrow gets here, we will be down to a inch. Most of this is suppose to fall between 6pm and 2am so multiple pushes will be out. I hope I'm wrong but....


Wow, your down to 3-4 already? I would have bet you still got 6. If we get 1-3 from the north guys to the south guys, we should be happy.


----------



## White Gardens

They keep dropping the totals for us also.

Marcus Bailey, one of our local weather casters has a model run that severly dropped our totals. He even stated that he confirmed this run with the National Weather Service and they are also going to drop their estimates.










............


----------



## clncut

Looks like ill be hoping for at least a salt run now.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

clncut;1603249 said:


> Looks like ill be hoping for at least a salt run now.


Thats about par for the course.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

As this systems comes north, it be weakening and there will be warm air aloft. If it is to warm, we will see more liquid than frozen and the snow totals will be lowered. That's why I said 1-3 from the Wisconsin border south to Kankakee area. 1-3 may be generous.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow and just think a week ago they were talkin 16-18 now down to a 1-2 remarkable


----------



## SnowMatt13

Par for the course the past few seasons....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've got over a foot coming to me


----------



## R&R Yard Design

From the way everything is running our area will see 1-3 with freezing rain on the day Friday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1603451 said:


> I've got over a foot coming to me


Can't you just find somebody down there that will let you use there brand new 9'6" stainless steel Western V plow?


----------



## brianbrich1

Id bring it to you pat but iam afraid you would be upset at how good it looked on the white stallion chevy compared to.....well.... Any other truck...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1603462 said:


> Can't you just find somebody down there that will let you use there brand new 9'6" stainless steel Western V plow?


I'm going to check CraigslistI think they have them under Rental section


----------



## road2damascus

Feel like i was up 2000 on the craps table and now i am back down to the 20 i started with. 

Come on 2", just 2", papa needs diaper money


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

$h!t, with the way this storm is going, I'll go grab it in Downers and bring it to you!


I'm with you Road, I sure could use the diaper money. I'm almost out of my size!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1603480 said:


> $h!t, with the way this storm is going, I'll go grab it in Downers and bring it to you!
> 
> I'm with you Road, I sure could use the diaper money. I'm almost out of my size!


U get email


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1603496 said:


> U get email


I will go look. I'm sure I did.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1603466 said:


> Id bring it to you pat but iam afraid you would be upset at how good it looked on the white stallion chevy compared to.....well.... Any other truck...


Brian what about the front of your six wheeler. ;-)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1603466 said:


> Id bring it to you pat but iam afraid you would be upset at how good it looked on the white stallion chevy compared to.....well.... Any other truck...


that's a man's plow it might hurt your stallion better put it on the Clydesdale


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I got it nod I like why it sues. Keep gem coming.

I think it would good on Brian's Chevy or mine. Only one way to find out. Brian, we'll go get after your one with your driveway. You can use it. I'll run yours!


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1603517 said:


> Brian what about the front of your six wheeler. ;-)


Have to add some more wings to the plow so it would be wide enough and the dump being red and green with a SS v would probably look like a rollin christmas tree.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1603527 said:


> that's a man's plow it might hurt your stallion better put it on the Clydesdale


 I admit......thats good....I guess I better pick up tbe 2013...3500....CHEVY


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Oh toms on lets see


----------



## 01PStroke

Starting around 2am Friday... 2-5 general... Waiting on his damn maps in the 2nd period


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1603594 said:


> Oh toms on lets see


Well the atmispheric conditions have changed and the rain snow line has moved again and wouldnt ya know it were in for some severe thunderstorms ...... wahoooo


----------



## 01PStroke

6.7 from one model, 3.5 for the in house


----------



## snowguys

Anyone know where I can get a PCM for a 04 f250 besides the dealer,napa or auto zone


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1603627 said:


> 6.7 from one model, 3.5 for the in house


Are you refering to engine size I would go with the 6.7 lmao


----------



## snowish10

Might be weird but Ebay has them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1603627 said:


> 6.7 from one model, 3.5 for the in house


That's about right for me to win.


----------



## snowguys

Yea I need it tomw I'm going to call the dealer in the am just thought I would ask if anyone knows if anywhere else


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1484878 said:


> Ok hows this ©#2_%())%©#2*9/_€$4$$#€);=*+#))
> Is that any better road...????


Huh?........


----------



## snowish10

Snowguy are you in the burbs?


----------



## snowguys

Live in bensenville but work out of the northside of Chicago


----------



## snowish10

snowguys;1603686 said:


> Live in bensenville but work out of the northside of Chicago


Are you going to install it or you want some to install it for you ?


----------



## road2damascus

Tucson, Arizona got an inch of snow from this storm that is about to hit us!


----------



## snowish10

This is the largest amount of snow fall for the 22nd.

http://www.instantweathermaps.com/G...n=2013022100&time=INSTANT&var=SRATEI&hour=033


----------



## snowguys

I was gonna have my mechanic do after he gets out unless you know someone that can do it and program it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1603662 said:


> Huh?........


Lost my meds???


----------



## snowish10

Oh okay. Well I don't know if they sell parts to install yourself, but maas auto in countryside, or b & H auto center inc in brookfield are very good, but I believe b & h sells parts.


----------



## snowguys

Thanks snow


----------



## snowish10

No problem, If you ever have problems with your truck or maintenance maas auto does all that stuff too. Hope you'll be ready by the time the storm start's!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1603704 said:


> This is the largest amount of snow fall for the 22nd.
> 
> http://www.instantweathermaps.com/G...n=2013022100&time=INSTANT&var=SRATEI&hour=033


Huh? What ya trying tosay


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1603715 said:


> Huh? What ya trying tosay


Just saying I hope everyone has a good amount of snow in there area, haha.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1603715 said:


> Huh? What ya trying tosay


Sooo,
What where your numbers that you were betting on? Kind of curious as to what you think is going to happen here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The same 4 south 6north


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ur here is where I driving too right now

Just pasting thru STL nowh


----------



## road2damascus

3 hours 35 minutes left?


----------



## snowish10

thats the arrival time


----------



## road2damascus

Ah. Drive safely.


----------



## road2damascus

Terry just updated his Facebook


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I55 is already pretreated.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1603741 said:


> Terry just updated his Facebook


And.....??


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1603743 said:


> And.....??


He said models are more aggressive now giving an inch or more than previous models. Most of the area getting 5-7 with a minimum/max range of 4 - 8.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Does he say anything about March 1

I feel clueless without seeing the weather stuff for36 hrs


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1603747 said:


> Does he say anything about March 1
> 
> I feel clueless without seeing the weather stuff for36 hrs


Talks about February 25-26. Also how the first part march is going to be quite colder than average temps for march which gives us possibilities if a system comes through.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Last night looked to be a repeat with Iowa getting slammed. Another roller coming.
I don't do FB


----------



## road2damascus

I don't either. But for some reason, through using a search engine, i can access his Facebook page.


----------



## road2damascus

You in Springfield now?


----------



## buildinon

Well if Pat is coming home you know that the storm is going to break up :laughing:
Either that or he didn't want to be left out this time and WESTERN is on his rear end to get pics of that plow in action this year so they can put it up o their FB page and website :laughing:


----------



## buildinon

We already got the ok to drop salt early tomorrow in prep for the storm for our big acct, so who knows what is going to happen...either way $$$ in the bank is better than nothing


----------



## road2damascus

Actually he is towing the storm here in that big bad stump pulling diesel of his. This is his way of making sure he wins his bets.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

buildinon;1603756 said:


> Well if Pat is coming home you know that the storm is going to break up :laughing:
> Either that or he didn't want to be left out this time and WESTERN is on his rear end to get pics of that plow in action this year so they can put it up o their FB page and website :laughing:


Haha I'm tugging this ***** here...must be BIG cause I'm sucking fuel like a drowning fish


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1603754 said:


> You in Springfield now?


45 mins north 144 mile to home


----------



## buildinon

droppin the hammer like a mad man...must be practicing his plowing tricks as it's been awhile...and keep pulling that thing here as we need it...but then again if you don't pull as hard then more of the low baller's will fall out of the game as they still won't make any money...so it is a win loose kind of situation for all of us here. We get to make more money plowing / salting / shoveling vs just salting or we get to buy more toys cheaper...hmmmm


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There is always be LB's in this type of work. You'll have guys like me who plow for the joy and not the money as much. I charge market rates tho. 

I know a few who charge comm work for beer money or just want to keep busy


----------



## buildinon

This guy is selling it all but the truck...

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/bfs/3594405238.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Home..... wheres the snow pack?

See plenty of salt residue on the highway


----------



## erkoehler

Not good, think I'm coming down with stomach flu or something.

This will be a long storm!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I know the people selling that equipment. It belonged to a close friend who passed away several months ago.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1603779 said:


> Not good, think I'm coming down with stomach flu or something.
> 
> This will be a long storm!


You better try and get a little rest today and drink plenty of fluids. Hope it is the 24 hour and it is gone by early tomorrow morning.


----------



## buildinon

Pushin 2 Please;1603794 said:


> I know the people selling that equipment. It belonged to a close friend who passed away several months ago.


Sorry to hear that condolences to the family. I was looking for a Snow-Ex 6000 for my F-150 and that add came up. You happen to know what kind of condition it is in, or if all the wiring and controllers are there? The plow looks decent to for the price and wouldn't mind looking at it for maybe just a back to have sitting in the shop in case one goes down.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I will ask about the wiring and controll's. The trucks are all sold. He had several. I don't know if everything was left in them/ on them. I hate to say it, but I bet it was all sold with the trucks.


----------



## condo plow

R&R Yard Design;1603594 said:


> Oh toms on lets see


Thank you for your help yesterday russ


----------



## SnowMatt13

NWS bumped our totals at the border up overnight.


----------



## dieselss

Looks like 3-5. Still. Maybe 1-4 for us nwi guys and maybe less for east of me. So let's hope


----------



## SnowMatt13

Models over the last 12-18 hours trying to put more moisture into system when it gets to us.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Now there saying a possible inch or two if we dont get the freezing precipt


----------



## DIRISHMAN

light snow falling in Tinley Park Oak Forest area as we speak


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Does anyone know if the truck side wiring for Boss is different for a straight blade vs a Vee? I know the controller has to be changed but what about the wiring?


----------



## captshawn

Wiring is the same


----------



## captshawn

I got to play with the new wireless controller they are coming out with..It's pretty slick and I was told our plows can be upgraded to it. The new system is supposed to have down pressure in it as well.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

A vee controller will run a straight blade all tge wires are set up for vees


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Plug and play like the multiplex


----------



## DIRISHMAN

captshawn;1603967 said:


> I got to play with the new wireless controller they are coming out with..It's pretty slick and I was told our plows can be upgraded to it. The new system is supposed to have down pressure in it as well.


About time someone else did this not only snoway.smart in my opinion of corse being you have direct lift system


----------



## 1olddogtwo

captshawn;1603967 said:


> I got to play with the new wireless controller they are coming out with..It's pretty slick and I was told our plows can be upgraded to it. The new system is supposed to have down pressure in it as well.


Something else to lose......


----------



## NorthernSvc's

We have a snowway plow with the wireless... Not very responsive... Have to hold it over the dash for good reception... I'm not very impressed.... Guys always forget to turn it off so the batteries die constantly... Has been lost a few times in the cushions... I'll stick with the wired controls


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Mine is permanently mounted cause I was tired of looking around for the controller every time i got out and back in thetruck


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy made a comment about wireless that makes me never want one. 

Sitting in your lap. Get out of truck. Falls in snow. Not noticing, you go to next account.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1604086 said:


> Sawboy made a comment about wireless that makes me never want one.
> 
> Sitting in your lap. Get out of truck. Falls in snow. Not noticing, you go to next account.


Velcro...... never a problem


----------



## captshawn

The controller I saw was perfect size and had a velcro strap that went around your hand and you could change gears and have the controller in your hand at the same time.


----------



## ultimate plow

Anyway.... Im saying 7" will fall. Going with it.


----------



## ultimate plow

I dont know if i would trust a remote control for my plow. Thats like trusting obama


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1604086 said:


> Sawboy made a comment about wireless that makes me never want one.
> 
> Sitting in your lap. Get out of truck. Falls in snow. Not noticing, you go to next account.


Velcro, Krazy glue, concrete with rebar.........I'd lose that summumma bitz the first hour I had it.


----------



## mws399LAWN

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=snow_amt_fcst


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I am torn here.....but I'm feeling good on my thoughts.


----------



## road2damascus

Still 6 and 4 pat?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1604181 said:


> Still 6 and 4 pat?


Yea.....I'm holding the line since Friday, I almost want to bump those numbers a bit......almost


----------



## road2damascus

Recent models pushing more moisture into system?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

West/northwest will see more, that's a given. I will wait until later will my final numbers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1604187 said:


> Recent models pushing more moisture into system?


it's a combination of things


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well Tommy just said 3-7 heavier early to mid morning.


----------



## road2damascus

Well highland park put down two or three times as much liquid de icer than usual.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey road how is the new little one doin


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1604183 said:


> Yea.....I'm holding the line since Friday, I almost want to bump those numbers a bit......almost


NAM is putting out a lot, like always, 6 plus. GFS is lower, 2-5.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U still taking of my house and the old mans?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I guess I should get up and off my lazy ass.


----------



## 1olddogtwo




----------



## road2damascus

*how is the little one*

Great. Still over 8 lbs. Usually lose some weight. Not this one. Of course i was up all night changing diapers and posting here. My two year old is not liking the fact that he no longer is the baby. Had to tend to him twice last night too. Mom is recovering fast. Of course she wants a fifth and a sixth aond a seventh.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1604208 said:


> NAM is putting out a lot, like always, 6 plus. GFS is lower, 2-5.


Ok what is NAM.skilling the other day showed three diff possible one GFS? NOA.AND somthing like dxsn or somthing like that


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dennis was that you in the link I posted?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1604224 said:


> Great. Still over 8 lbs. Usually lose some weight. Not this one. Of course i was up all night changing diapers and posting here. My two year old is not liking the fact that he no longer is the baby. Had to tend to him twice last night too. Mom is recovering fast. Of course she wants a fifth and a sixth aond a seventh.
> 
> Thanks for asking.


Glad to hear thing all good and your getting plenty of sleep


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea he was up alnight with me


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1604235 said:


> Glad to hear thing all good and your getting plenty of sleep


I can still do a lot on little sleep 

Can't wait to use my new to me, plow and truck!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1604236 said:


> Yea he was up alnight with me


Just trying to keep you awake


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1604241 said:


> Just trying to keep you awake


Have to do again to night


----------



## dlcs

I think they are saying 4-6" for me out here now but the NAM shows up to 9". Oh well at least its going to snow.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1604247 said:


> Have to do again to night


Box of Joe or case of mountain dew will have the same effect.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wet snow....heavy wet looking snow.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1604257 said:


> Wet snow....heavy wet looking snow.


Really? I heard light and fluffy. I don't want heavy stuff because I want drifting. I can get a extra push or two from drifting on some of my accounts.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1604232 said:


> Dennis was that you in the link I posted?


Naw I am much worse. Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1604257 said:


> Wet snow....heavy wet looking snow.


Ohboy wet stuff good skitching snow ..


----------



## road2damascus

Heavy wet, light fluffy, water puddles...i am plowing it.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Skilling is saying the bulk of the snow will fall from 2am thru 6am. FML


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I know I hate these late morning snows...(6-7:00) especially during the week... All the retards get on the road and muck everything up, can't get anything done...takes twice as long just cause you have to sit in traffic


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm getting ready to pre plow


----------



## road2damascus

The serenity of late night early morning plowing is the best.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I never would have thought after this season, I'd be out plowing at the end of February. I'll take the money though... Thumbs Up


----------



## clncut

Current radar sure makes it look like its gonna start snowing before midnight....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1604348 said:


> Current radar sure makes it look like its gonna start snowing before midnight....


Yep sure will clncut.got your boots ready


----------



## clncut

I was hoping for a quick nap. Everything is loaded, subs on standby and now we sit and wait! Problem is I can never fall asleep before a storm!!! I can hear the county trucks being loaded with salt as I type.


----------



## road2damascus

Loading up with fuel. Plows on. Flurry action up on north suburbs. Very minor flurry.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1604366 said:


> I was hoping for a quick nap. Everything is loaded, subs on standby and now we sit and wait! Problem is I can never fall asleep before a storm!!! I can hear the county trucks being loaded with salt as I type.


Every try counting the salt granules instead of sheep?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm working on modifying the plow as we speak you know a little extra bing bing......


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So whats everyone up too tonight? Anyone down for BWW? :waving:


----------



## dieselss

sure,,,,,way down here hammy


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Just put plows on, we're on standby


----------



## snowish10

What bww you thinking of going to??


----------



## DJP2829

Just got a call from someone looking for service. We don't work in Aurora. Does anyone have room for a new account at Highland & Illinois in Aurora? Small commercial lot--approx 130'x55'. PM me and I'll give you the owner's contact info. Thanks.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Dj call me 7086708504


----------



## dieselss

snowish10;1604456 said:


> What bww you thinking of going to??[/QUOTE
> 
> i was thinking hammy was joking,,,,,not sure he is believing the weather reports


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1604443 said:


> So whats everyone up too tonight? Anyone down for BWW? :waving:





dieselss;1604446 said:


> sure,,,,,way down here hammy


sure, let me check with the other half if she wants to go


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1604306 said:


> I know I hate these late morning snows...(6-7:00) especially during the week... All the retards get on the road and muck everything up, can't get anything done...takes twice as long just cause you have to sit in traffic


Saw one of your trucks roll by on willow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1604471 said:


> snowish10;1604456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What bww you thinking of going to??[/QUOTE
> 
> i was thinking hammy was joking,,,,,not sure he is believing the weather reports
> 
> 
> 
> dont mess around about my wings now!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the Bing...Bing....
Click to expand...


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Weather advisory issued for South Bend


----------



## dieselss

what,,,you put on those flags???


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

1olddogtwo;1604479 said:


> dieselss;1604471 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont mess around about my wings now!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 124214
> 
> 
> Here's the Bing...Bing....
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Whelen Pioneer?
Click to expand...


----------



## dieselss

or that pig squeaker your gunna throw at passing cars????
when pigs fly..................


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1604479 said:


> dieselss;1604471 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont mess around about my wings now!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 124214
> 
> 
> Here's the Bing...Bing....
Click to expand...


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1604479 said:


> dieselss;1604471 said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont mess around about my wings now!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 124214
> 
> 
> Here's the Bing...Bing....
> 
> 
> 
> That sure is perty!!
Click to expand...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1604487 said:


> what,,,you put on those flags???


what? LOL



Fire_n_Ice;1604489 said:


> 1olddogtwo;1604479 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a Whelen Pioneer?
> 
> 
> 
> nope
> 
> 
> 
> dieselss;1604491 said:
> 
> 
> 
> or that pig squeaker your gunna throw at passing cars????
> when pigs fly..................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yep!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## dieselss

i thought it was just the flash off your grill,,,,,,thought you waxed it lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Very nice!


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Pat is that a stainless western? didn't know they made stainless plows


----------



## dieselss

elitelawnteam1;1604516 said:


> Pat is that a stainless western? didn't know they made stainless plows


they dont,,,,but they did for Pat!!!!!:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

elitelawnteam1;1604516 said:


> Pat is that a stainless western? didn't know they made stainless plows


They don't make them in SS, they made it for me.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

More rigid d2 lights how bout you buy me a set.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

heres some shots from today


----------



## kevlars

Hey olddog. Do you have airbags on your front end? I need something to keep me from sagging too much with my 8.5' Hiniker V on my 2000 F250. It's a 7.3 too, so, weight would be comparable to yours. 

Kevlars


----------



## ultimate plow

Badazz olddog!!!!


----------



## dieselss

kevlars;1604535 said:


> Hey olddog. Do you have airbags on your front end? I need something to keep me from sagging too much with my 8.5' Hiniker V on my 2000 F250. It's a 7.3 too, so, weight would be comparable to yours.
> 
> Kevlars


get f code springs,,,,for a 450 or 550 i think you should be fine after that


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I was joking about tonight. Sorry for the excitement


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kevlars;1604535 said:


> Hey olddog. Do you have airbags on your front end? I need something to keep me from sagging too much with my 8.5' Hiniker V on my 2000 F250. It's a 7.3 too, so, weight would be comparable to yours.
> 
> Kevlars


Air bags in rear only. Helps carrying 200 gals of fuel/tool box and trailering.



ultimate plow;1604538 said:


> Badazz olddog!!!!


Thanks.


----------



## kevlars

Thanks. And I will look into new springs. 

Kevlars


----------



## dieselss

Hambrick & Co.;1604542 said:


> I was joking about tonight. Sorry for the excitement


i know you were!!!!! really who here hasnt been talking snow for days???


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1604546 said:


> Air bags in rear only. Helps carrying 200 gals of fuel/tool box and trailering.
> 
> Thanks.


Buy a new Chevy and you won't need air bags....LOL

Who do you know at Douglas Dynamics to get them to make you a one of a kind stainless balde?


----------



## snowish10

Olddog what kind of connects you use to plug them into your truck?? What specific rigid light is that? And I like the idea, Let us know how they work out.


----------



## dlcs

I have to admit that is one badass looking plow. Pat are you even home to plow this storm? If not its got to suck being away and not gettign to use that plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1604564 said:


> Olddog what kind of connects you use to plug them into your truck?? And I like the idea, Let us know how they work out.


the plugs that came with them, I'll get a pic later



dlcs;1604575 said:


> I have to admit that is one badass looking plow. Pat are you even home to plow this storm? If not its got to suck being away and not gettign to use that plow.


got home at 3am last night, i leave to go back sunday



dlcs;1604558 said:


> Buy a new Chevy and you won't need air bags....LOL
> 
> Who do you know at Douglas Dynamics to get them to make you a one of a kind stainless balde?


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=140699&page=2


----------



## dlcs

Do any of you take your kids plowing with you? My boy is driving me insane about going plowing overnight, he has school tomorrow and wants me to just call him off. I love taking him plowing with me but the constant nagging gets a bit much as I don't like him missing school.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1604580
got home at 3am last night said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=140699&page=2[/URL]


Cool, glad you made it home to get to use that plow. Your gonna miss the "big" one next week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1604586 said:


> Do any of you take your kids plowing with you? My boy is driving me insane about going plowing overnight, he has school tomorrow and wants me to just call him off. I love taking him plowing with me but the constant nagging gets a bit much as I don't like him missing school.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1604587 said:


> Cool, glad you made it home to get to use that plow. Your gonna miss the "big" one next week.


this one?









as i said last night, it should a roller also.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I was just going to bring this up. You 2 bet me to it. Monday night is looking very good for us. About time!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

monday looks ok the one i posted is March 1-2


----------



## dlcs

I heard the one monday/Tuesday looks to have alot snow and lots of wind. Fingers crossed.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1604590 said:


>


Cool video, he does a good job.Thumbs Up


----------



## snowish10

Has anyone put these in the backup tail lights??

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-3157-3...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c28fab1c7


----------



## kevlars

snowish10;1604637 said:


> Has anyone put these in the backup tail lights??
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2pcs-3157-3...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c28fab1c7


I have them in my truck. They are way better than stock. And very white.

Kevlars


----------



## kevlars

I think mine were only $17 or so. But they look similar. 

Kevlars


----------



## snowish10

They alot brighter than stock? Im thinking about them, maybe before winter ends.


----------



## kevlars

Oh yeah. I like them a lot. 

Kevlars


----------



## SnowMatt13

Weather guessers still holding on to their totals. Some seem to want to go higher but I'm sticking with 4".


----------



## dlcs

SnowMatt13;1604644 said:


> Weather guessers still holding on to their totals. Some seem to want to go higher but I'm sticking with 4".


I'm just not all that impressed with the radar, anyone else see this? They say it will fill back in.


----------



## snowish10

terry just updated his facebook.

I really hopefully its not just a salt run for everyone.


----------



## kevlars

dlcs;1604649 said:


> I'm just not all that impressed with the radar, anyone else see this? They say it will fill back in.


I'm with you on that.

Kevlars


----------



## dlcs

snowish10;1604654 said:


> terry just updated his facebook.
> 
> I really hopefully its not just a salt run for everyone.


I knew this was going to happen. Yeah I saw Terry's update and commented on it.


----------



## snowish10

I hope we atleast get 2 inches of snow! Ugh, were all tired of these blust snow storms! 

But on the plus side this is going to shut down all those little plow drivers bring prices down and everyone can buy more equipment and get more accounts.


----------



## kevlars

Starting to come down here out on the west side of the state. 

Kevlars


----------



## dlcs

kevlars;1604677 said:


> Starting to come down here out on the west side of the state.
> 
> Kevlars


What city?


----------



## snowish10

I should be here by 8 ish then hopefully, I hate early morning plowing.


----------



## kevlars

Quad Cities. Actually I'm about 12 miles south. 

Kevlars


----------



## 01PStroke

If anyone gets in a pinch and needs a DRIVER tonight let me know. Got a buddy lookin to get out there. Good luck everyone!

708-921-6238


----------



## snowish10

01pstroke, Where is your driver located? My other job that i dont plow for, but anyway i believe he is still looking for a operator skid steer or truck.


----------



## dlcs

Well probably won't see any updates from Terry for awhile.....lol He gets just as upset over lack of snow as all us plowers do.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yea terry is drinking heavy after this one what a let down for him.


----------



## Deut2210a

*snow in Hannibal MO*

I have a snowplowing brother-in-law in shoeless Joe's hometown. Sis says they have had 18 inches since 1 pm and still snowing. She says it is more than the big one 2 years ago, thunder-snow and everything! I hope this storm still has something left before it hits Chicago.


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1604689 said:


> 01pstroke, Where is your driver located? My other job that i dont plow for, but anyway i believe he is still looking for a operator skid steer or truck.


Oak Forest like Cicero and 159


----------



## Midwest Pond

lol Jerry Taft on 7 says 3"... no big deal

channel 5 says 7" widespread of heavy snow


they made me laugh


----------



## chitown sparky

dlcs;1604586 said:


> Do any of you take your kids plowing with you? My boy is driving me insane about going plowing overnight, he has school tomorrow and wants me to just call him off. I love taking him plowing with me but the constant nagging gets a bit much as I don't like him missing school.


I take my 16 year old sometimes and just call him off


----------



## dlcs

R&R Yard Design;1604705 said:


> Yea terry is drinking heavy after this one what a let down for him.


Just saw Terry's forcast on the TV and he looked really bummed.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I am sticking with my 1-3. As everybody can see it really is weakening. Faster than I thought. I also seen Terry's post. Lets hope it fills back in but the air is so dry that it is going to take its time just to reach the ground.


----------



## dlcs

chitown sparky;1604729 said:


> I take my 16 year old sometimes and just call him off


I've done that before too, my boy loves to plow snow with me. I think the only thing he has talked about in the last week was this snowstorm.


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1604737 said:


> I am sticking with my 1-3. As everybody can see it really is weakening. Faster than I thought. I also seen Terry's post. Lets hope it fills back in but the air is so dry that it is going to take its time just to reach the ground.


It looks liek it might be filling back in over Missouri, kinda hard to tell. Maybe it will surprise us like Mondays quick two inch snowfall.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

I need to stop getting my hopes up

**** this weather


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1604477 said:


> Saw one of your trucks roll by on willow.


yea doing some last minute preperations  now for sleep..


----------



## NorthernSvc's

dlcs;1604586 said:


> Do any of you take your kids plowing with you? My boy is driving me insane about going plowing overnight, he has school tomorrow and wants me to just call him off. I love taking him plowing with me but the constant nagging gets a bit much as I don't like him missing school.


I take my kids all the time... My daughter loves going out at night / real early in the morning... shes mad though because i wont take her out tonight cause she has school tomorrow...


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1604764 said:


> yea doing some last minute preperations  now for sleep..


Liquid pre treatment?


----------



## dlcs

NorthernSvc's;1604767 said:


> I take my kids all the time... My daughter loves going out at night / real early in the morning... shes mad though because i wont take her out tonight cause she has school tomorrow...


Same here, I'm about ready to cave and call my son off for tomorrow. Might be the last snow of the season at this rate.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep used take both of my boys with me to IDOT to ride along id let them run the spreader controls


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1604768 said:


> Liquid pre treatment?


yup! payup payup


----------



## road2damascus

I saw your trailer set up. Do you make your own


----------



## elitelawnteam1

ain't lookin good folks


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1604782 said:


> I saw your trailer set up. Do you make your own


ohh that time on willow  yea I had to drop a skid steer off real quick... but yes I do make my own brine... I stole the concept from Kubota who is also on this site... I have a 3000 gallon brine tank, and 1000 gallons of calcium chloride at my shop in glenview


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1604787 said:


> ohh that time on willow  yea I had to drop a skid steer off real quick... but yes I do make my own brine... I stole the concept from Kubota who is also on this site... I have a 3000 gallon brine tank, and 1000 gallons of calcium chloride at my shop in glenview


I am definitely coming to see you soon. I have been doing lots of reading and need to see a set up like this.


----------



## road2damascus

I figured out the problem with this season and last season.....we stopped doing this:
:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc
SNOW DANCE
You can all thank me later.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Northern....do you blend the 2 products or use each individually?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

We blend... I'm getting some beet juice next week gonna try adding that to the blend to help it stick s little more... Right now I mix in between 10% and 30% liquid calcium chloride depending on ground temp... If its per treating I usually don't add any calcium just straight brine...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Check out....

http://arcticsnowcenter.com/

http://arcticsnowcenter.com/uploads/WEATHER FORECAST 2-14-13.pdf


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1604808 said:


> I am definitely coming to see you soon. I have been doing lots of reading and need to see a set up like this.


Absolutely, anytime! We are right in glenview on Lehigh just north of chestnut


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

I know this isn't really plow related but anybody have or had a case 1845c and kept blowing the main fuse? I was loading up my trucks with salt tonight and on the last truck went into pile and machine lost all power. Checked fuses main fuse blown. Replaced keeps popping it in 2 seconds. Obvioulsy there's a short somewhere just can't seem to find it. Didn't know if anyone has had this problem and can save me some trouble shooting. 
Thanks


----------



## Sawboy

Wow. Check this out. Wants ya to have a truck less than 10 years old, and at least 8.5' plow for a whopping $50/hr.

No way. Not a chance.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/lab/3633089985.html

And if that's someone on here??? Ya got some stones for sure.


----------



## swtiih

I don't have a case but sounds like a dead short. something may have come loose or maybe a wire burnt on the engine or exhaust


----------



## swtiih

Lawn 'N' Order;1604839 said:


> I know this isn't really plow related but anybody have or had a case 1845c and kept blowing the main fuse? I was loading up my trucks with salt tonight and on the last truck went into pile and machine lost all power. Checked fuses main fuse blown. Replaced keeps popping it in 2 seconds. Obvioulsy there's a short somewhere just can't seem to find it. Didn't know if anyone has had this problem and can save me some trouble shooting.
> Thanks


I don't have a case but sounds like a dead short. something may have come loose or maybe a wire burnt on the engine or exhaust


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

This is our jam tonight http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=241mnuTfRe4&desktop_uri=/watch?v=241mnuTfRe4


----------



## Mark13

Sawboy;1604846 said:


> Wow. Check this out. Wants ya to have a truck less than 10 years old, and at least 8.5' plow for a whopping $50/hr.
> 
> No way. Not a chance.
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/lab/3633089985.html
> 
> And if that's someone on here??? Ya got some stones for sure.


I see he listed a phone number and then in the bullet pointed area said no phone calls.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Whats up for Monday/Tuesday? I am going out of town both days and wondering if I need to cancel my trip.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1604889 said:


> Whats up for Monday/Tuesday? I am going out of town both days and wondering if I need to cancel my trip.


im leaving to, where u going


----------



## d&r

elitelawnteam1;1604784 said:


> ain't lookin good folks


Earlier today Skillethead said 6 - 8 inches, All other channels said 3-4 inches, NOAA still holding at 3.5 inches. I am watching the radar and the line dissipates just south of Joliet don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1604893 said:


> im leaving to, where u going


Indianapolis. Septic convention.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

24 HOUR FORECAST ENDING: 5 AM Friday
CURRENT TEMP: 18
TEMP FORECAST: Max: 28 at 3PM Min: 25 at 7AM Fri
Relative Humidity: 6AM: 73% 12AM: 82% 6AM: 88%
WIND CHILL:
SKY COVER: Thickening Clouds
PRECIPITATIION: 30% for some flurries/snow
showers mainly near the lake in Lake and Cook
Counties after 5-7am until 9pm, 9-11pm snow to
light snow/freezing drizzle, after 4-6am Friday
PRECIPIATION TIMES: 5-8AM until 9PM for
Lake Effect Snow 9-11PM Thursday to Predawn
Saturday
PRECIPITATION AMOUNT: Dusting into lake
effect 3-5” tonight
WIND DIRECTION & SPEED: Northeast to East
12-25 MPH, Gusts up to 30 MPH
REMARKS: Not seeing much on radar presently but as winds turn northeast this am, we may
Develop some lake effect flurries for areas mainly near the lake. This activity may be around
into early tonight. Main system is still on target for tonight. Looks like a quick blast of snow
3-5 inches. Snow will taper off to some real light snow/freezing drizzle after 3-4am Fri. This
May turn to light snow and plain drizzle midday Friday and then will go back to mostly real
Light now Fri evening/night at which point in time we could see <1” Friday night. Remarkably,
We’ve pretty much have had the same forecast for this event for almost a week – just a
Slower timing.
SEVEN DAY OUTLOOK
Day Preciptation Amount Max Min Sky Comment
Friday Snow to
Freezing Rain
& Drizzle
Total: 3-5” 34 25 Mostly Cloudy Breezy
Saturday Snow/Snow
Showers
(predawn)
Less than ½” 31 24 Mostly Cloudy
Sunday None 34 18 Incremental
Clouds PM
Monday Rain/Snow .20-.50” 38 24 Mostly Cloudy
Tuesday Snow/Snow
showers
Less than 1” 35 28 Mostly Cloudy Windy
Wednesday Snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://arcticsnowcenter.com/uploads/WEATHER FORECAST 2-21-13.pdf

doesnt copy well


----------



## captshawn

chitown sparky;1604729 said:


> I take my 16 year old sometimes and just call him off


I take my 12 year old son and 14 year old nephew all the time. Otherwise I have to do more shovel work.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Northern, I blend brine and GeoMelt55 (sugar beet) 80/20 brine/geomelt
I know a muni that put the 3 products together and will caution you to make sure you use all of the blend before adding just brine or a single product on top of it otherwise it will gel.


----------



## snowguys

So ending around 3-4 did I read that right?


----------



## dlcs

SullivanSeptic;1604889 said:


> Whats up for Monday/Tuesday? I am going out of town both days and wondering if I need to cancel my trip.


I don't even want to say this but the euro has us in 10-14" and the nws says major wind with thi storm. I don't want to get my hopes up at all and hopefully no one else does. Were all going to need counseling after this downer of a winter.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

SnowMatt13;1604909 said:


> Northern, I blend brine and GeoMelt55 (sugar beet) 80/20 brine/geomelt
> I know a muni that put the 3 products together and will caution you to make sure you use all of the blend before adding just brine or a single product on top of it otherwise it will gel.


You use the geomelt for a tacking agent? What's it good down too... Temp wise?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I am going to go take extra meds before I loose it ........I think skilling just said jet stream is converging and pushing more snow and thought he now showed 6.3 or 8.3. For us south guys .this guy must be buying some good stuff .....:-(


----------



## dlcs

DIRISHMAN;1604942 said:


> I am going to go take extra meds before I loose it ........I think skilling just said jet stream is converging and pushing more snow and thought he now showed 6.3 or 8.3. For us south guys .this guy must be buying some good stuff .....:-(


Lol nws revised their forecast here to 4 inches overnight and 1 inch tomorrow. I don't even see anything close to that every other Wx guy has said maybe 2 inches now. Maybe the nws sees something different? It is snowing here now with a light dusting.


----------



## kevlars

Well, if you want a good laugh, check put Terry Swails' last FB post. Shows the Euro model through next Wed. We are in a 12" band!!

Kevlars


----------



## dlcs

kevlars;1604954 said:


> Well, if you want a good laugh, check put Terry Swails' last FB post. Shows the Euro model through next Wed. We are in a 12" band!!
> 
> Kevlars


I don't know wether to laugh or cry. What do you have on the ground in the qca? Roads are covering here a little.


----------



## kevlars

IDK. I'm going out now to check one of my businesses. 

Kevlars


----------



## Sawboy

Not a flake in Westchester.


----------



## kevlars

A good inch or more now. Coming down really good. 

Kevlars


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snowing in tinley park right now


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1604970 said:


> Not a flake in Westchester.


Here is our forecast bob. 
Wake up at 2am. Stick head out window. Two inches or more, we go plowing.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

kevlars;1604973 said:


> A good inch or more now. Coming down really good.
> 
> Kevlars


Have fun and be safe kevlars


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Skilling said cocktail. Shoot him


----------



## dlcs

Triton Snow Management;1604987 said:


> Skilling said cocktail. Shoot him


Maybe he needs a cocktail after this bust of a storm.


----------



## clncut

I hate wind!


----------



## 01PStroke

Coming down at a good clip in orland


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Got a good 1/2-to-3/4 in tinley park and coming down hard now


----------



## snowish10

Same here in westchester, ground is white.


----------



## Mike Nelson

11:30pm 1/2 on ground South Naperville and snowing pretty decent


----------



## metallihockey88

1/2in down at the united center and snow pretty good


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1in. in Cary coming down hard and FAST started 30 min ago. I guess I was wrong! what's new


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Maybe 3/4 in lansing and looking at radar it about done for guys on the south.


----------



## buildinon

only about an inch on the ground so far to greektown at the Walgreens where I'm sitting at but it's coming down heavier and heavier I swear if I didn't know better I saw lightning twice down here


----------



## 01PStroke

buildinon;1605117 said:


> only about an inch on the ground so far to greektown at the Walgreens where I'm sitting at but it's coming down heavier and heavier I swear if I didn't know better I saw lightning twice down here


I hear there could be thunder snow


----------



## Mike Nelson

1" in Deerfield and snowing pretty good 1:30am


----------



## DIRISHMAN

2 inch on ground and still snowing moderately in Tinley Park 2:10 am 2/22/2013


----------



## Midwest Pond

looking at the radar..... i guess we are not going to be getting the "lifting" skilling was talking about

about another hour left in this storm


----------



## MR. Elite

Bout 2.2 on ground in elgin, n falling gently... 
Has it stopped down for any1 yet...??


----------



## Midwest Pond

on radar.......... the end of snow is just south of Aurora already


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Hey anyone interested in picking up some extra work straight plowing midway/southside area pls email me

[email protected]

Good luck everyone! =)


----------



## erkoehler

We're over 3" up by Mchenry. Winds are blowing it around too.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dusting on southside


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1605209 said:


> Dusting on southside


Awe you finally got to use it?


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

1olddogtwo;1605209 said:


> Dusting on southside


How'd those Rigid lights work out?


----------



## buildinon

still out and about in the city myself...looks like we will be out most of the day as we are getting call outs now and my guys out west in omaha got yesterday with about 7 inches as well...all and all a gooder day


----------



## mikeitu7

Had a great laugh today seeing all the newbies plowing. Saw a forklift with a homemade 7-8 ft pusher. One guy was driving a crew cab with a trailer, opens the truck and trailer bout 6 guys come out with snowblowers doing a pretty decent size lot.


----------



## ultimate plow

Looks good john dee!


----------



## Sawboy

Naptime!!!


----------



## snowish10

Agreed sawboy


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1605463 said:


> Naptime!!!


Sorry didnt get to come out and play with you guys. Hopefully the last storm my soon to be ex boss will screw me out of


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1605216 said:


> Awe you finally got to use it?


YA boy!!



Fire_n_Ice;1605344 said:


> How'd those Rigid lights work out?


Over all, well. I need to adjust them but I lost the Allenwrench in the snow. Their set to high and centered. I need to lower and spead the patten left and right. I'll get pics tonight.



ultimate plow;1605451 said:


> Looks good john dee!


Going back to KC on Sunday, making 'thoughts" about returning for next Friday!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tuesday looking better, too bad Sully and I will miss it. He has a Sh!tty meeting in Indy and I have a Sh!tty job to complete in KC


----------



## dieselss

Everyone survive I assume ?


----------



## buildinon

Survived...I threw in the towel and headed home and left the call outs for the rest of the guys to handle...I am wiped, been up for 25 hours now and it is nappy time...gotta be at bass pro shops at 530 pm in Gurnee for the members event they are having tonight aka good sale...lol...
But I saw this one I got home on yahoo check it out I think they need their cars buried 

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/snow-plow-driver-covers-cars-driveways-purpose-171946901.html


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Was a great storm. Looks like I picked up a few new accounts. Some nice premium ones too. Wooo hooo.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Hey road was that you I saw this morning on Waukegan? How many of those wranglers you got? Cause I swear I saw 3 of them last night with the galvanized front and rear plows... Either that or the lack of sleep is finally getting to me...


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Yea solid 3" here in the northern burbs... I swear we had closer to five around 4:30 am... Stupid melting snow...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

****s heavy as hell touching up a few places and then walks to do cause the sidewalk crew went mia with all my stuff


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone have any official snow totals? It really seemed like a good 4" but I am sure it will only be 3.9". That is knowing my luck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Woodstock 2wsw (mchenry)......................5.0
harvard (mchenry).............................4.0
rockford 3ne (winnebago)......................4.0
downers grove (cook)..........................3.8
chicago 6ese (cook)...........................3.6
wonder lake 1wnw (mchenry)....................3.6
hoffman estates 5w (cook).....................3.5
south wilmington 2e (grundy)..................3.5
lake villa 1ssw (lake)........................3.5
highwood 1s (lake)............................3.5
lockport 1se (will)...........................3.5
marengo (mchenry).............................3.5
romeoville (will).............................3.4
woodstock 5nw (mchenry).......................3.4
genoa (de kalb)...............................3.3
de kalb (de kalb).............................3.3
gurnee 2w (lake)..............................3.3
bull valley 2wnw (mchenry)....................3.3
midway coop (cook)............................3.3
aurora (kane).................................3.2
botanic gardens (cook)........................3.2
capron (boone)................................3.2
schaumburg 2e (cook).........................3.2
schaumburg (cook).............................3.2
oak park 1nne (cook)..........................3.2
grayslake (lake)..............................3.2
burnham-hegewisch 2nnw (cook).................3.2
clarendon hills 1s (du page)..................3.2
plainfield 5sw (kendall)......................3.2
beach park 1w (lake)..........................3.2
pontiac 1ese (livingston).....................3.2
cary (mchenry)................................3.2
oak lawn (cook)...............................3.1
naperville 1nw (du page)......................3.1
lincolnshire 1n (lake)........................3.1
joliet 2n (will)..............................3.1
st charles 7nw (kane).........................3.1
barrington (lake).............................3.0
elburn (kane).................................3.0
willowbrook (cook)............................3.0
oak park 2s (cook)............................3.0
alsip (cook)..................................3.0
harwood heights 2nne (cook)...................3.0
palos park 1sw (cook).........................3.0
la grange park 1ssw (cook)....................3.0
melrose park (cook)...........................3.0
elmhurst 1ese (du page).......................3.0
burr ridge 2sw (du page)......................3.0
sugar grove 1ne (kane)........................3.0
elgin 1wsw (kane).............................3.0
elburn 3nne (kane)............................3.0
st. Charles (kane)............................3.0
geneva 1ssw (kane)............................3.0
fox lake 2se (lake)...........................3.0
huntley 4w (mchenry)..........................3.0
algonquin 1n (mchenry)........................3.0
homer glen 1ene (will)........................3.0
plainfield 2sse (will)........................3.0
new lenox 2se (will)..........................3.0
rockton 1ese (winnebago)......................3.0
joliet lock/dam (will)........................3.0
lake zurich (lake)............................3.0
la grange (cook)..............................3.0
mendota (la salle)............................3.0
mchenry (mchenry).............................3.0
paw paw (lee).................................3.0
st charles (kane).............................3.0
lisle morton arb (du page)....................3.0
winfield (du page)............................3.0
lisle 1se (du page)...........................2.9
hawthorn woods 1n (lake)......................2.9
plainfield 1sw (will).........................2.9
mundelein (lake)..............................2.9
oak brook (du page)...........................2.9
palatine 1e (cook)............................2.8
park ridge (cook).............................2.8
lincolnwood 2e (cook).........................2.8
bolingbrook 3ne (du page).....................2.8
lisle (du page)...............................2.8
elgin 2w (kane)...............................2.8
marseilles 3nw (la salle).....................2.8
new lenox 3e (will)...........................2.8
joliet (will).................................2.8
kankakee (kankakee)...........................2.8
rockford 4nw (winnebago)......................2.8
yorkville 2se (kendall).......................2.8
chicago ridge (cook)..........................2.7
orland hills 1se (cook).......................2.7
elk grove village 2wsw (cook).................2.7
la salle (la salle)...........................2.7
mokena 1w (will)..............................2.7
roscoe 2ese (winnebago).......................2.7
monee (will)..................................2.7
ohare (cook)..................................2.7
rockford (winnebago)..........................2.7
roscoe 2se (winnebago)........................2.7
steward (lee).................................2.7
channahon (will)..............................2.6
coal city 4nnw (grundy).......................2.6
arlington heights 2nnw (cook).................2.6
countryside 1ene (cook).......................2.6
countryside 1nne (cook).......................2.6
geneva 1n (kane)..............................2.6
plainfield (will).............................2.6
earlville 3s (la salle).......................2.5
hebron (mchenry)..............................2.5
schaumburg 3wsw (cook)........................2.5
worth (cook)..................................2.5
orland hills 1s (cook)........................2.5
elk grove village 1ese (cook).................2.5
westmont 1sse (du page).......................2.5
downers grove 2se (du page)...................2.5
bartlett 1sse (du page).......................2.5
montgomery 2sse (kendall).....................2.5
yorkville 1ne (kendall).......................2.5
batavia 2wnw (kane)...........................2.5
dixon 2sw (lee)...............................2.5
sheridan (la salle)...........................2.5
ottawa 2n (la salle)..........................2.5
marseilles 6wnw (la salle)....................2.5
oglesby 1ese (la salle).......................2.5
ottawa (la salle).............................2.5
streator 1wsw (la salle)......................2.5
peotone (will)................................2.5
wilmington 3se (will).........................2.5
rockford 1nw (winnebago)......................2.5
park forest (cook)............................2.5
elgin (kane)..................................2.4
carol stream (du page)........................2.4
montgomery 1sse (kendall).....................2.4
batavia 1wnw (kane)...........................2.4
joliet 1ene (will)............................2.4
north aurora 2ne (kane).......................2.3
mendota 2se (la salle)........................2.3
bourbonnais 2nne (kankakee)...................2.2
st. Charles 6nw (kane)........................2.2
cary 2ne (mchenry)............................2.2
manhattan 5ene (will).........................2.2
manhattan (will)..............................2.2
morris (grundy)...............................2.2
de kalb (de kalb).............................2.1
park forest 1nne (cook).......................2.1
cortland (de kalb)............................2.1
crete 3e (will)...............................2.1
peotone (will)................................2.1
ottawa (la salle).............................2.1
peotone (will)................................2.1
shabbona (de kalb)............................2.1
dwight (livingston)...........................2.0
aurora 4se (du page)..........................2.0
bonfield 4wsw (kankakee)......................2.0
sublette (lee)................................2.0
waukegan 2n (lake)............................2.0
ottawa 1nw (la salle).........................2.0
seneca 2ssw (la salle)........................2.0
byron 3n (ogle)...............................2.0
new lenox 4se (will)..........................2.0
elgin (kane)..................................1.8
ashton (lee)..................................1.8
marseilles (la salle).........................1.8
st anne (kankakee)............................1.8
beecher (will)................................1.8
batavia (kane)................................1.7
mazon (grundy)................................1.7
pontiac (livingston)..........................1.7
dresden lock/dam (grundy).....................1.6
kankakee 3se (kankakee).......................1.6
bourbonnais (kankakee)........................1.5
braceville (grundy)...........................1.5
watseka 5w (iroquois).........................1.5
mendota 1n (la salle).........................1.5
streator 4ene (la salle)......................1.5
joliet 3wnw (will)............................1.5
rochelle (ogle)...............................1.5
amboy (lee)...................................1.3
fairbury (livingston).........................1.0
milford (iroquois)............................1.0
paxton (ford).................................1.0
watseka (iroquois)............................1.0
chatsworth (livingston).......................0.5

Sully's Lots (Cook/Will)...........................0.0 



northwest indiana snow
location (county): Fall(inches)

lake village (newton).........................3.6
highland (lake)...............................3.2
(w9mal)merrillville 2nnw (lake)...............3.0
st. John (lake)...............................2.8
schererville 2wsw (lake)......................2.7
valparaiso 6wsw (porter)......................2.3
portage 1ese (porter).........................2.2
lakes of the four seasons 2nne (porter).......2.1
valparaiso 1ene (porter)......................2.1
porter 1s (porter)............................2.1
de motte 1ssw (jasper)........................2.0
remington (jasper)............................2.0
(w9opr)wheatfield 1ene (jasper)...............2.0
kentland 1nnw (newton)........................2.0
brook 4w (newton).............................2.0
lakes of the four seasons (porter)............2.0
valparaiso 2n (porter)........................2.0
rensselaer 6se (jasper).......................1.8
valparaiso 1se (porter).......................1.8
valparaiso 6ssw (porter)......................1.8
rensselaer (jasper)...........................1.8
crown point 1n (lake).........................1.6
valparaiso 5nne (porter)......................1.6
remington (jasper)............................1.6
valparaiso 5nne (porter)......................1.6
(wv90)hobart 1ene (lake)......................1.5
valparaiso 1ne (porter).......................1.5
hebron 4ne (porter)...........................1.4
valparaiso 6nw (porter).......................1.4
mount ayr 2nne (newton).......................1.3
valparaiso 1nnw (porter)......................1.3
crown point 8e (porter).......................1.2
valparaiso 4sw (porter).......................1.0
(kb9f)valparaiso 4s (porter)..................1.0
de motte 4sw (jasper).........................0.7
valparaiso 2nw (porter).......................0.7


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thats a nice touch Pat. Suttle, but a good one.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I guess I started something last night....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1605609 said:


> Thats a nice touch Pat. Suttle, but a good one.


sharp eye....

Here's that link

http://www.fallline.com/store/Details.cfm?Cat_ID=9&ProdID=285&secondary=48&category=


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Actually i was just on their site. I might try an edge for my pusher too. Unless you can call in a favor and get me a trade for a sectional?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1605609 said:


> Thats a nice touch Pat. Suttle, but a good one.


looking for a packaged deal?

































your choice


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Great storm. I am tired. Going to watch the Hawks and have a few beers, than bed. Get up early and check some lots for clean ups and salt. Happy Friday ya'll!


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1605578 said:


> Hey road was that you I saw this morning on Waukegan? How many of those wranglers you got? Cause I swear I saw 3 of them last night with the galvanized front and rear plows... Either that or the lack of sleep is finally getting to me...


Yes that was me. I only have one but i tend to run circles around other plow truck drivers with that little rig  so you probably saw three of me. 
Just kidding.


----------



## road2damascus

I am beat. Fun storm. I like three inchers. One vehicle down. GM 4wd vacuum actuator diagram popped/ripped. Common problem. So common that i have had a new one as spare parts. Funny part is that my driver, not sawboy, plowed in 2wd all day. Thought it had lack of ballast. On a more serious note, i had to leave and take my wife to the doctor. She is ok now. 

Looking forward to the next event. No nappy time for me. Got to go teach the kids the finer art of making an igloo. Rest up men. If pat is liking the chances of a good next event and he is leaving town, it will probably be a good one!


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1605645 said:


> Yes that was me. I only have one but i tend to run circles around other plow truck drivers with that little rig  so you probably saw three of me.
> Just kidding.


Funny part is that I was gonna ask him if the Jeep was doing 70 in reverse! If he said "yes", then I was gonna tell him it was YOU!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Anybody else check Monday nights storm? Looks a lot morewetnowthanwhite. Maybe some mixed precip at times but more rain than anything. Far west, dlcs, kevlars have the best chance at snow. Far away still.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

morewetnowthanwhite...... you out of space again ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1605671 said:


> morewetnowthanwhite...... you out of space again ?


I hate this new iPad or whatever this is she got. Than again, I guess I should have just used the space bar!Thumbs Up


----------



## Midwest Pond

i saw that spaghetti freeze line on that Monday storm....... good luck predicting that one


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1604722 said:


> lol Jerry Taft on 7 says 3"... no big deal
> 
> channel 5 says 7" widespread of heavy snow
> 
> they made me laugh


Jerry Taft was right? First for everything!

Wow, I was saying 1-3. I was right? I must have been drunk!


----------



## kevlars

Pushin 2 Please;1605668 said:


> Anybody else check Monday nights storm? Looks a lot morewetnowthanwhite. Maybe some mixed precip at times but more rain than anything. Far west, dlcs, kevlars have the best chance at snow. Far away still.


I'll take it!!

Kevlars


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1605658 said:


> Funny part is that I was gonna ask him if the Jeep was doing 70 in reverse! If he said "yes", then I was gonna tell him it was YOU!


Bet its hard for you to watch for very long huh? Just wait till i get used to the parameters of the parameters of the 3500 and 8' blade.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Some say mix turning to snow for us up here some say all snow with "several" inches of accumulation.

Looks like another 1-3 
I'll take it.


----------



## SnowMatt13

And I see someone got on Western's FB page with his new shiney plow..


----------



## snowish10

Yes at did, he had some good stacking there. And I got the daily driver contest for today.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Awesome. they put up our F350 from work with our custom wings we built this past fall


----------



## snowguys

You see the comments outher guys are leaving him kinda funny


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Plowed for the first time with my truck this year. Realized the current plow is undersized. Time to upgrade.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wideout!!!!!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I dunno... I love my western 8.6" with the wings... Im just not a big fan of those wideouts.. too many horror stories...yes I have had my problems with damage to the wings but nothing that wasn't easily fixable...I have a friend that had similar issues to what olddog had... it was a nightmare for him.
I also feel I can stack higher with the v then i can with a straight


----------



## road2damascus

snowguys;1605851 said:


> You see the comments outher guys are leaving him kinda funny


Made me laugh some :laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

NorthernSvc's;1605877 said:


> I dunno... I love my western 8.6" with the wings... Im just not a big fan of those wideouts.. too many horror stories...yes I have had my problems with damage to the wings but nothing that wasn't easily fixable...I have a friend that had similar issues to what olddog had... it was a nightmare for him.
> I also feel I can stack higher with the v then i can with a straight


Yes you can stack higher with a vee. But I will trade stacking height for the amount of time the Wideout saves. I had an 8'6" vee with wings last year. I kept ripping the wings off. It got annoying so I just threw them in the bed of truck.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

9'6" with or without wings. No wideout for me.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

snowguys;1605851 said:


> You see the comments outher guys are leaving him kinda funny


Lol people are crazy... I love the one guy that said it was fake...:laughing:


----------



## snowish10

I'll sit with my 8" pro plus since i get paid hourly.


----------



## Midwest Pond

lmao @ the comments..... i just left one


----------



## Sawboy

"It's a fake, the plows not even attached"! LMAO

:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

Dusting in highland park over the last hour or so.


----------



## 01PStroke

Very light flurries in crestwood


----------



## dlcs

Pushin 2 Please;1605668 said:


> Anybody else check Monday nights storm? Looks a lot morewetnowthanwhite. Maybe some mixed precip at times but more rain than anything. Far west, dlcs, kevlars have the best chance at snow. Far away still.


I'm ready for another.. We had a solid 5 inches this morning. Hauling snow away on one property tomorrow night.


----------



## snowish10

Im ready for one too! Monday and tuesday looks good so far.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

looks like ill be in the market for some laborers, just fired 2.. I swear kids these days... If i had a nickel for every freakin excuse i got yesterday...


----------



## elitelawnteam1

NorthernSvc's;1605974 said:


> looks like ill be in the market for some laborers, just fired 2.. I swear kids these days... If i had a nickel for every freakin excuse i got yesterday...


we got rid of one guy after the last storm we had with the heavy wet snow. only worked with a driver for a few hours. we hired him to shovel the sidewalks and front porches of residentials, the driver had to tell him multiple times at each house to get out of the truck and shovel. and the guy was really freakin slow.

in this business ya snooze ya lose:yow!:


----------



## buildinon

I can assure you guys this plow is real and that picture is real, I was sent this pic right after it was taken in a text message by the owner / operator of that truck and plow and he did not do it with a loader. He has been waiting all season to use this plow and here in Chicago we just have not had the snow until last night for him to use it. 

That was the comment I left on the western page about Pat's plow...bunch of funny guys there...lol...the comment about the guy's with the shovels in the background who made the snow plie :laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Slick out there this AM, salt trucks rolling at 5:15.

The sleet and rain mid day yesterday must have washed enough salt away as some lots are slick.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Out for a quick salting aa well. Gonna be a nice little Saturday. I got some fresh coffee and I'm already rocking some bad a$$ old school tunes.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spice girls don't coming as bad ass dude.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well they are pretty wicked. But not as wicked as some "License to ILL".


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Count*......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Fight for your Right!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah buddy


----------



## road2damascus

pushin 2 please;1606045 said:


> fight for your right!


to paaarrrty!


----------



## Midwest Pond

I can see the mullets from here


----------



## SnowMatt13

Liking the NWS forecast this am


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tuesday is looking VERY busy!


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1606067 said:


> I can see the mullets from here


No mullet here. Had a rat tail hair cut when the b-boys came out with licence to ill.

Why i am admitting that i don't know.


----------



## road2damascus

Terry is saying trends are pushing big snow south.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

I started following Terry on Facebook and it's exhausting how enthusiastic he is about stuff one minute and two hours later he's depressed and cursing the models. It's almost like he owns a plow company....

Tuesday looks nice. Both the salt and coffee piles will need to be restocked.


----------



## kevlars

I'll take getting 4 or 5 inches. I just hope the wind isn't as bad as they are saying.

Kevlars


----------



## SnowMatt13

I just hope to drop the blade.
I try and not get hyped on totals any more. Just give me enough to drop the blade.
Don't ge me wrong, I'd take 2-4 every 3rd day at night and I'd be fine.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Skilling loves to talk about packed isobars



....and i just got a call to go unfreeze a pond pump.

Winter pond service calls are the best


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Midwest Pond;1606124 said:


> Skilling loves to talk about packed isobars
> 
> ....and i just got a call to go unfreeze a pond pump.
> 
> Winter pond service calls are the best


So youll be going out with a chain saw.portable hut and a little stool and a heater with your fishing pole..;-)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy SMOKES just be glad we didnt get what I just seen on the news.Part of JAPAN got hit with 17feet of snow from one Storm....Yowzza


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

17 feet they can have that. I want no part of that! 

Restocked the salt supply yesterday afternoon. Salted a couple places today and did some clean ups. 

Now to warsh the truck then billing. Just incase you wanted a play by play on what I'm doing today.


----------



## Midwest Pond

DIRISHMAN;1606154 said:


> So youll be going out with a chain saw.portable hut and a little stool and a heater with your fishing pole..;-)


its a pump, frozen in a block of ice.... the pond heaters are operating again, but the pump is pretty frozen.....

got to love when you are hooking a hose up to loosen the ice.... whatever it takes to get the water moving


----------



## ultimate plow




----------



## clncut

I thought they were talking rain, some ice and at e a little backside snow. Maybe that was just for us south side guys.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Storm is still out over the ocean. As of this morning, Tuesday looked like a busy day for us. Tomorrow when this system comes a shore, the models should have a mucher gooder handle on it.


----------



## road2damascus

Flurry/light snow in Skokie


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Pushin 2 Please;1606273 said:


> Storm is still out over the ocean. As of this morning, Tuesday looked like a busy day for us. Tomorrow when this system comes a shore, the models should have a mucher gooder handle on it.


That is most good


----------



## dieselss

Moster gooder you mean


----------



## clncut

Area wide busy?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Looks like it.


----------



## dlcs

I think the track needs to go a little further north so we can get the big snows.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Anyone go to the Obenauf auction? I found the people with money to burn....


----------



## chitown sparky

dlcs;1604769 said:


> Same here, I'm about ready to cave and call my son off for tomorrow. Might be the last snow of the season at this rate.


I called mine off he never misses so I told him it was ok plus he is on the honor roll


----------



## elitelawnteam1

waiting patiently to hear more from skilling about the packed isobars in this approaching winter cocktail


----------



## dlcs

chitown sparky;1606375 said:


> I called mine off he never misses so I told him it was ok plus he is on the honor roll


I ended up calling my son off, it was only his second day that he has missed this year. We had a good time, got to cherish those days.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Never pass on father/son time.
My dad was taken too early and I would give anything to go fishing with him one more time.
Family first!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ultimate plow;1606243 said:


>


This is so useless. No offense to you Ultimate, just the weatehr reporters putting it out.


----------



## dlcs

SnowMatt13;1606450 said:


> Never pass on father/son time.
> My dad was taken too early and I would give anything to go fishing with him one more time.
> Family first!!


I agree, family first! , unfortunatley it has taken me awhile to realize this. You can never get back those lost days, have to do it while you can.


----------



## dlcs

SullivanSeptic;1606454 said:


> This is so useless. No offense to you Ultimate, just the weatehr reporters putting it out.


I read somewhere that this storm is suppose to stall out somewhere in the midwest? If this is true, then we might be getting snow for a good portion of the week,


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I hope it stalls out. I am in the works of picking up some more accounts. Looks like three lots already but may end up being 8 in total. And I guess I may be canceling my trip to Indy. Stupid snow, gives me a headache.


----------



## dlcs

Any of you guys use a ToolCat? How do they do pushing snow. I watched our city cemetary use one during this last snow and it looks to do pretty good for plowing roads. How well do they work for plowing smallish parking lots? I want either a skid steer or a tool cat. I was thinking a tool cat might be more versatile for me in the summer months for carrying a skid sprayer in back and maybe some light dirt work?


----------



## clncut

dlcs;1606460 said:


> I read somewhere that this storm is suppose to stall out somewhere in the midwest? If this is true, then we might be getting snow for a good portion of the week,


NOAA did have snow in the forecast Tuesday thru Friday. I checked that this morning so by now I'm sure it's all changed!


----------



## clncut

Terry just updated his FB page.......interesting!


----------



## dlcs

clncut;1606469 said:


> NOAA did have snow in the forecast Tuesday thru Friday. I checked that this morning so by now I'm sure it's all changed!


They still do at least Moline NWS does. Some pretty interesting reading in the NWS Moline's forcast discussion.


----------



## dlcs

clncut;1606475 said:


> Terry just updated his FB page.......interesting!


Looking good!

But I think that is only the first low pressure, according to NOAA there is another riding on its heels that will produce widespread light snow the next day? "Double barrel Low"


----------



## clncut

Little concerning that he believes its tracking north....


----------



## dlcs

clncut;1606505 said:


> Little concerning that he believes its tracking north....


I think we all would be fine with a little north shift, just need to see some of those dark purples and pinks to surge more into Illinois. Either way we all will see some snow.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Hopefully it doesn't slow down too much... I gotta be back at the firehouse on Wednesday...


----------



## clncut

NorthernSvc's;1606560 said:


> Hopefully it doesn't slow down too much... I gotta be back at the firehouse on Wednesday...


Trade-time! I just hate paying back all the time owed! Ugh


----------



## ultimate plow

SullivanSeptic;1606454 said:


> This is so useless. No offense to you Ultimate, just the weatehr reporters putting it out.


Noaa posted that up and said it was the most likely track and have 80percent chance. John dee has been good. Everybody seems to have us getting snow. Whether its 2" or 8" ill be happy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've been trying like hell to stay from this thread and weather ...... I'm to go back to KC on Monday.









thought about leaving Sunday, but Tuesday is coming!!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

This is what happens with to many LATTE's and Little Sleep


----------



## mikeplowman

SnowMatt13;1606363 said:


> Anyone go to the Obenauf auction? I found the people with money to burn....


yeah i was there. i was looking @ that boss salt spreader($425) & that case skiddy ($8,000)

did you see what those 2 semi-trucks went for


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1606454 said:


> This is so useless. No offense to you Ultimate, just the weatehr reporters putting it out.


No.......!!!!!!..... Useless is TRUCK LOAD of LowBallers with SHOVELERS :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1606589 said:


> This i wht happens with to many LATTE's and Little Sleep


did u even see me take a pic behind you?









tueday......


----------



## Midwest Pond

DIRISHMAN;1606601 said:


> No.......!!!!!!..... Useless is TRUCK LOAD of LowBallers with SHOVELERS :laughing:


last storm, I saw a guy plowing a driveway, and he had three guys with shovels helping him


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1606560 said:


> Hopefully it doesn't slow down too much... I gotta be back at the firehouse on Wednesday...


What town you working for?


----------



## erkoehler

Boat show hauling Monday, move in Tuesday, show open Thursday at noon....busy week!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Where is the show erik.because you need to put a sold tag on sullys boat. ;-)


----------



## erkoehler

Lake County fairgrounds.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hmmm thats over by 64/ north ave west chicago. Right


----------



## SnowMatt13

Mike-

You bought those 2 things? Good price on the salter, didn't see the skid sell. Couldn't believe what that 7.5 unimount sold for. Did not see any of the big trucks sell.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

How much did the uni sell for?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1606611 said:


> What town you working for?


Northlake, its down by melrose park and elmhurst


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tuesday looking better and better


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1606821 said:


> Tuesday looking better and better


Any details you want to share that leads sir old dog to feel this way about said snow storm?


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1606805 said:


> Northlake, its down by melrose park and elmhurst


By Franklin park right? Park ridge ain't to far from you either. A friend of mine that i have known since birth, no exaggeration, works there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1606828 said:


> Any details you want to share that leads sir old dog to feel this way about said snow storm?


Left knee has tighten up


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1606830 said:


> By Franklin park right? Park ridge ain't to far from you either. A friend of mine that i have known since birth, no exaggeration, works there.


Yup not to far from there... They used to be in our mabas division not to long ago..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1606828 said:


> Any details you want to share that leads sir old dog to feel this way about said snow storm?


Left knee has tighten up

I still can't believe O'Hare got less then Midway. Most of the major players and models are showing snow.


----------



## Midwest Pond

a warning was issued for Tuesday already


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its more like a statement saying WTF chuck....look what might happen.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1606838 said:


> Left knee has tighten up
> 
> I still can't believe O'Hare got less then Midway. Most of the major players and models are showing snow.


My dad smashed his shin with an axe. He said after that he always "felt" storms in advance.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My knees ache like crazy. Mine always swell up when weather starts happening


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1606853 said:


> My knees ache like crazy. Mine always swell up when weather starts happening


Would you say its from the moisture or the pressure change.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It from his wallet getting heavier


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1606844 said:


> Its more like a statement saying WTF chuck....look what might happen.


:laughing: something is going to happen, and its going to happen here or there, and it could be, or it may not be....... but its going to happen


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Your bones have pressure sensors inside them, when they break they can become more sensitive, hence the feeling of impending weather... They can feel the barometric pressure change... There's your one piece of useless information for the day


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1606869 said:


> :laughing: something is going to happen, and its going to happen here or there, and it could be, or it may not be....... but its going to happen


Yep that's the story


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1606869 said:


> :laughing: something is going to happen, and its going to happen here or there, and it could be, or it may not be....... but its going to happen


Dude, you should get a job as a weather forecaster not a plow jockey. Lol.


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1606872 said:


> Your bones have pressure sensors inside them, when they break they can become more sensitive, hence the feeling of impending weather... They can feel the barometric pressure change... There's your one piece of useless information for the day


Good stuff. There was a whole thread made tonight titled useless information if you are bored.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1606885 said:


> Good stuff. There was a whole thread made tonight titled useless information if you are bored.


Haha....I just posted there


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1606886 said:


> Haha....I just posted there


Probably one of the funniest, yet true, posts there.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

That's some funny stuff... Now all we need is someone to start a thread on chuck Norris jokes....


----------



## Sawboy

3 pins and 4 screws in just my right knee. I can predict rain with damn near 100% accuracy. And for me, high humidity summer days bother it worse than cold. 

But it's cool, because my ruined shoulder, and chest make up for it in the winter!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1606899 said:


> That's some funny stuff... Now all we need is someone to start a thread on chuck Norris jokes....


What ya got?


----------



## clncut

I hope your right olddog.....the snow predicted for us now has been changed to rain. NOAA


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I always feel the southside gets jacked so I feel your pain.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1606903 said:


> What ya got?


Chuck Norris does not hunt because the word hunting infers the probability of failure. Chuck Norris goes killing.

On a somewhat related note of The Most Interesting Man In The World:

-Bigfoot has taken a picture of him.


----------



## clncut

Ok, I change my last statement. I swear they changed that forecast seconds after I looked at it....I must be seeing things, going to bed!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1606913 said:


> Ok, I change my last statement. I swear they changed that forecast seconds after I looked at it....I must be seeing things, going to bed!!!


No push and eye corrected it


----------



## NorthernSvc's

There used to be a street named after chuck Norris but it had to be removed because no one crosses chuck Norris and lives...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Haha, I liked that one

Good night all


----------



## road2damascus

Chuck Norris can light a fire by rubbing two ice cubes together.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Chuck Norris doesn't call the wrong phone number...you answer the wrong phone


----------



## mikeplowman

SnowMatt13;1606788 said:


> Mike-
> 
> You bought those 2 things? Good price on the salter, didn't see the skid sell. Couldn't believe what that 7.5 unimount sold for. Did not see any of the big trucks sell.


no i didnt end up getting the salter and skid. i was bidding on them but didnt win highest bidder.

i didnt see what the uni plow went for. what did it sell for?

they also had 2 plows for skids there. 1 plow in good/fair condition sold for $475ish and the 2 was a homemade skid plow that sold for $275

the 2 semi's went for $15,500 & $17,000. i was shocked how low those were, made me believe there was something wrong with them but they did start and run fine.

Next auction.....Russo in MarchThumbs Up


----------



## 01PStroke

Skillings 7 day is showing a "possible winter storm" for Tuesday?


----------



## MR. Elite

Can some1 PLEASE tell me how to EASILY post pics......
I kno it may sound stupid but, I build cars.. not computers... Sorry...


----------



## 01PStroke

Hit "Go advanced" then scroll down to "manage attachments" and select the file (picture) you want to upload. Viola!


----------



## snowish10

Save the pictures to your computer, click the "go advanced" next to the post quick reply on the bottom of the comment box. There is a box manage attachments, click that, and click choose files then find the picture, click upload. Finally click submit reply.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

terry just updated facebook, totals have yet again changed, they went down a bit. interested to see his euro model run tomorrow, that should give us some more accurate totals


----------



## MR. Elite

01PStroke;1606948 said:


> Hit "Go advanced" then scroll down to "manage attachments" and select the file (picture) you want to upload. Viola!


Thank U Sir, 
So I got that part right.. Thats what Ive done and it says (upload of file failed)..? Now Im assuming My pic may b not the correct size..??


----------



## 01PStroke

MR. Elite;1606981 said:


> Thank U Sir,
> So I got that part right.. Thats what Ive done and it says (upload of file failed)..? Now Im assuming My pic may b not the correct size..??


That could be! Wouldn't know without seeing the file


----------



## erkoehler

Channel 7 saying 1-7", no models in agreement!


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1606981 said:


> Thank U Sir,
> So I got that part right.. Thats what Ive done and it says (upload of file failed)..? Now Im assuming My pic may b not the correct size..??


That has happened to me. Think it is correct size. I have not tried to figure out how to resize. Some times my phone rotates the pictures as well. Got no idea on that one too. Bolts are lefty loosey, righty tighty. Much easier.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

open picture in paint, one of the options on the top is resize, click that and reduce by ( insert number from 1-100) % to reduce it by... then save as so you can keep your original... right or wrong i don't know thats how i do it.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Terry on Facebook posted 4-8" for us...... and now we wait


----------



## birchwood

Does anyone have any insite on this coming week end it looks clear but last week there was snow shown. Trying to decide if we should do a home show or not.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1607008 said:


> Channel 7 saying 1-7", no models in agreement!


The only one missing is the one that says sunny and 80


----------



## SnowMatt13

Mike- The uni went for $1100, which meant the buyer paid $1265 after bidder fee and taxes. It was missing the shock, needed a cutting edge and wasn't in the best shape. Made me wish I had consigned mine. At that rate mine should have brought $1600....
Oh well, if I consign it next time it will go for $250 lol.
I did bid on the snow-way but stopped at $300 not knowing if it worked.
Not a bad price for the Boss salter, all the wiring and controller were in it. Yeah, I'll probably go to the Russo one if I'm bored

Anyway.....looking good for us this week up here. 4-8 and windy, snow through Wed mid-day or early eve. So in reality that should give us 2-3 by the time the forecasts change another 1,000 times


----------



## 1olddogtwo

birchwood;1607028 said:


> Does anyone have any insite on this coming week end it looks clear but last week there was snow shown. Trying to decide if we should do a home show or not.


Classic example is two days outs and they/we are clueless again. The one for the weekend as disappeared for now.


----------



## road2damascus

birchwood;1607028 said:


> Does anyone have any insite on this coming week end it looks clear but last week there was snow shown. Trying to decide if we should do a home show or not.


Not much insight here but NOAA is still forecasting snow through out the week. I believe some have said that there is a chance the storm may stall out on top of the Midwest area.

Just speculation and theory in my book.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Did anyone else read NWS text for the storm watch? It is saying its all south. None if the Chicagoland area is part of it at this time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

U may want to reread it

ALL SAID WILL CALL FOR SOME PRELIMINARY SNOW TOTALS THROUGH LATE
TUESDAY EVENING. NORTH OF ROUGHLY PONTIAC TO VALPARAISO...THERE IS
POTENTIAL FOR 3 TO 6 INCHES OF SNOW...WITH AMOUNTS QUICKLY TAPERING
TO LESS THAN AN INCH SOUTH OF THAT LINE WHERE MUCH OF THE PRECIP
WILL FALL AS A WINTRY MIX OR RAIN. THE GARCIA METHOD WOULD SUPPORT
SLIGHTLY HIGHER TOTALS...AND GIVEN THE CURRENT EXPECTED TRACK OF THE
LOW...THE AXIS OF HEAVIEST SNOWFALL WOULD BE EXPECTED ROUGHLY FROM
MENDOTA THROUGH THE NORTHERN SUBURBS OF CHICAGO. KEEP IN MIND THAT
ADDITIONAL SNOWFALL WILL OCCUR BEHIND THIS SYSTEM TUESDAY NIGHT
THROUGH THE REMAINDER OF THE WEEK...AND THESE SNOWFALL AMOUNTS DO
NOT YET INCLUDE THOSE PERIODS.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I read the one that was linked on Terry Swails facebook page.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Terry hasn't made it to my list yet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Did you reread my post


----------



## SnowMatt13

Forecast I read said heaviest snow will be I80 and north on a northeast axis.
North and NW burbs will have the best chance at seeing 4+


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ok I can see sully now with Google maps drawing lines and holding a compass......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, I just read that on NWS. Not sure where Swails got his stuff. I am gonna assume we will get a pushable snow, I'm just trying to figure out the timing. If I go to Indy, will I be screwed if I leave to come around 3pm? That gets me back home around 6pm.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1607064 said:


> Ok I can see sully now with Google maps drawing lines and holding a compass......


I was, except I bumped the mouse and the screen moved left. So now, according to my calculations, the snow is gonna miss us.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1607057 said:


> Terry hasn't made it to my list yet


I will say this. Terry throws out data and facts then maybe am opinion. I like drawing up my own opinion from gathering the facts. I don't like relying on other peoples opinions. Terry is passionate about what he does and that is what looks to motivate him. This adds a lot of excitement, build up, and emotion about the information gathered. If you can get past that and not go along for the ride, you will be ok.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1607066 said:


> I was, except I bumped the mouse and the screen moved left. So now, according to my calculations, the snow is gonna miss us.


Damn it Jim!!!!


----------



## clncut

ALL SAID WILL CALL FOR SOME PRELIMINARY SNOW TOTALS THROUGH LATE
TUESDAY EVENING. NORTH OF ROUGHLY PONTIAC TO VALPARAISO...THERE IS
POTENTIAL FOR 3 TO 6 INCHES OF SNOW...WITH AMOUNTS QUICKLY TAPERING
TO LESS THAN AN INCH SOUTH OF THAT LINE WHERE MUCH OF THE PRECIP
WILL FALL AS A WINTRY MIX OR RAIN. THE GARCIA METHOD WOULD SUPPORT. 


Great, I live in valpo. So is it going to be 3-6 or less than a inch? Seems we are always on the line......


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1607066 said:


> I was, except I bumped the mouse and the screen moved left. So now, according to my calculations, the snow is gonna miss us.


I spilled cherrios and milk on my map. Looks like 17 feet of wet wet snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1607065 said:


> Yeah, I just read that on NWS. Not sure where Swails got his stuff. I am gonna assume we will get a pushable snow, I'm just trying to figure out the timing. If I go to Indy, will I be screwed if I leave to come around 3pm? That gets me back home around 6pm.


U talking about Tuesday 3pm driving in perfect weather and no traffic and doing that 4 hour drive in 3 hours?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1607071 said:


> I will say this. Terry throws out data and facts then maybe am opinion. I like drawing up my own opinion from gathering the facts. I don't like relying on other peoples opinions. Terry is passionate about what he does and that is what looks to motivate him. This adds a lot of excitement, build up, and emotion about the information gathered. If you can get past that and not go along for the ride, you will be ok.


Its a Facebook thing


----------



## SullivanSeptic

2.5 hour drive. I'll take the minivan. That sould shave off an hour or two. It's a beast!


----------



## Midwest Pond

rain and ice


I didnt use a compass, I'm using an old Mattel Electronics Football game...... and it says rain and ice....


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1607084 said:


> U talking about Tuesday 3pm driving in perfect weather and no traffic and doing that 4 hour drive in 3 hours?


Yep, that was what I got out of it.....


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1607088 said:


> Its a Facebook thing


Think he is doing it for the likes and to see how many friends he can get?

I had a facebook. Had. Too much drama.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You guys do realize that it is actually a 3 hour ride, right? I know weather can make it longer, but normally its 3 hours door to door. 185 miles. I've actually done it in just under 3 before. But I was in a hurry that day.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1607093 said:


> rain and ice
> 
> I didnt use a compass, I'm using an old Mattel Electronics Football game...... and it says rain and ice....


the green ones are biased against know you need to use the white 1


----------



## Midwest Pond

I have the white one that uses the 9 volt battery


it still works


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1607105 said:


> You guys do realize that it is actually a 3 hour ride, right? I know weather can make it longer, but normally its 3 hours door to door. 185 miles. I've actually done it in just under 3 before. But I was in a hurry that day.


Yes, less. I've done it. Back when I use to drive a bit faster than I do now!


----------



## Midwest Pond

I use my Mattel Electronics Football as a GPS device also

i only travel east and west


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1607105 said:


> You guys do realize that it is actually a 3 hour ride, right? I know weather can make it longer, but normally its 3 hours door to door. 185 miles. I've actually done it in just under 3 before. But I was in a hurry that day.


So are u saying if you left Chicago at 1am you would arrive at 4am


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1607116 said:


> I use my Mattel Electronics Football as a GPS device also
> 
> i only travel east and west


Does your have WiFi?


----------



## erkoehler

Pats bringing the A game today!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1607119 said:


> So are u saying if you left Chicago at 1am you would arrive at 4am


4am Chicago time, yes. Obviously Indy is a later time zone. Seriously though, why is it strange to drive to Indy in 3 hours? Am I missing something?


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1607120 said:


> Does your have WiFi?


no WiFi

but when I plugged the ear piece in, I found out that was a DC adapter and shocked the hell out of myself


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Midwest Pond;1607126 said:


> no WiFi
> 
> but when I plugged the ear piece in, I found out that was a DC adapter and shocked the hell out of myself


Bahahaha, that is great.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well fyi one of guesser just said that he say mostly snow city and north and central IL will be rain ???????????????? Who knows any one wanna ride the new super coaster with three flips


----------



## 1olddogtwo

You past my trick question.

technically speaking, they are in a earlier time zone.

I'm just in a weird mood, please ignore me.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1607133 said:


> You past my trick question.
> 
> technically speaking, they are in a earlier time zone.
> 
> I'm just in a weird mood, please ignore me.


I knew you were up to no good. Sorry it is an "earlier" time zone. So I guess I am canceling my trip. The wife and I were gonna go, which means my mother was gonna watch kids over night. So I kinda have to tell her yes or no today. We planned on leaving at 4am tomorrow morning. The conference/expo goes thru Thursday, so I may be able to shoot down there one day this week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1607137 said:


> I knew you were up to no good. Sorry it is an "earlier" time zone. So I guess I am canceling my trip. The wife and I were gonna go, which means my mother was gonna watch kids over night. So I kinda have to tell her yes or no today. We planned on leaving at 4am tomorrow morning. The conference/expo goes thru Thursday, so I may be able to shoot down there one day this week.


Have u used ur gopro yet?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1607137 said:


> I knew you were up to no good. Sorry it is an "earlier" time zone. So I guess I am canceling my trip. The wife and I were gonna go, which means my mother was gonna watch kids over night. So I kinda have to tell her yes or no today. We planned on leaving at 4am tomorrow morning. The conference/expo goes thru Thursday, so I may be able to shoot down there one day this week.


No kids? Just you and momma? I bet you were going to start "cleaning" out the pipe on that trip? Just luck luck!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My official call is six inches.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1607147 said:


> My official call is six inches.


Six all over the entire area?


----------



## birchwood

1olddogtwo;1607147 said:


> My official call is six inches.





road2damascus;1607154 said:


> Six all over the entire area?


I think he was refering to push's post



Pushin 2 Please;1607145 said:


> No kids? Just you and momma? I bet you were going to start "cleaning" out the pipe on that trip? Just luck luck!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

birchwood;1607158 said:


> I think he was refering to push's post


Bahahhahahaha


----------



## road2damascus

birchwood;1607158 said:


> I think he was refering to push's post


Well i hope he ain't like Disappointing Chicago Weather...once it gets there it won't be six. More like three.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1607145 said:


> No kids? Just you and momma? I bet you were going to start "cleaning" out the pipe on that trip? Just luck luck!





1olddogtwo;1607147 said:


> My official call is six inches.





road2damascus;1607154 said:


> Six all over the entire area?





birchwood;1607158 said:


> I think he was refering to push's post





SullivanSeptic;1607160 said:


> Bahahhahahaha





road2damascus;1607163 said:


> Well i hope he ain't like Disappointing Chicago Weather...once it gets there it won't be six. More like three.


sick"o"s....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well sorry guys and gal. I just canceled the hotel room. So as if now the trip is off, which means we have a rain storm coming. I'll take the blame.


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1607147 said:


> My official call is six inches.


Hoping for at least 2


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1607175 said:


> sick"o"s....
> 
> View attachment 124391


That animated pic was inspired by the people up here on the north shore.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1607184 said:


> Hoping for at least 2


so was somebody's wife


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1607189 said:


> so was somebody's wife


Yes she was. Poor Sully's wife!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Easy now. I'm not that Irish


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1607147 said:


> My official call is six inches.


NWS just put this out


----------



## 01PStroke

What's the colors again?


----------



## elitelawnteam1

please tell me the pink is snow not ice


----------



## 1olddogtwo

pink is 6plus

purple 8 plus

I just looked again and this was there









Anyways, i would except to see a WSW at 400pm


----------



## Midwest Pond

Mattel Electronics football says it concurs


----------



## chitown sparky

dlcs;1606434 said:


> I ended up calling my son off, it was only his second day that he has missed this year. We had a good time, got to cherish those days.


I know they grow so fast we had a blast next time I will let him get behind the wheel I love plowing it is not even a job for me my son loves it now because he can stay up all night LOL


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mine too, I was able to get a WiFi to the PS (play station) and then link to my laptap and then email this pic to my desktop. Everytime I link to my Cell, it goes to VM


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its back up


----------



## elitelawnteam1

1olddogtwo;1607313 said:


> Mine too, I was able to get a WiFi to the PS (play station) and then link to my laptap and then email this pic to my desktop. Everytime I link to my Cell, it goes to VM
> 
> View attachment 124405


the problem with all these forecast maps is that it will probably change just an hour before it begins to snow. thats what happened last time. they called for like 6-7 and we got 3.5


----------



## SnowMatt13

Not to defend the guessers but I could have told you last week we were going to get 3-4, I believe I said awhile before the event an areea wide 3-4. Models wanted to put down that much snow but were not taking into account the dry air the system was running into....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Area wide watch will be issued by this afternoon or evening. Parts of the area may see a Warning by tomorrow afternoon..


----------



## kevlars

Watch has been issued here. 

Kevlars


----------



## R&R Yard Design

You guys know of a good drive line shop around here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1607147 said:


> My official call is six inches.


So thats what she is calling for :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

R&R Yard Design;1607353 said:


> You guys know of a good drive line shop around here[/QUOTE
> 
> Chicago driveline on 115th and Central ALSIP


----------



## SullivanSeptic

X2 on chicago driveline. They do all my stuff on big trucks.


----------



## brianbrich1

sullivanseptic;1607372 said:


> x2 on chicago driveline. They do all my stuff on big trucks.


x3.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hey Eric a gale watch should hoisted for the Lake.......sorry,I had to do that


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone down for wings Tuesday?


----------



## 01PStroke

X3 on Chicago Driveline.

Yup. Down for wings.


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Anybody with a skid or know someone with one looking for work? I had a rough day this last storm. Fired two skid owner/operators and a truck that was taking care of one of my townhomes! Any help would be greatly apreciated. Also looking for 5 shovelers


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1607376 said:


> Anyone down for wings Tuesday?


Iam down for some today...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1607147 said:


> My official call is six inches.


I think I found Her PAT for ya .You know (wink,wink) THE OFFICAL (OOPS) CALLING FOR SIX INCHES :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I must confess something.....l'm in love..... I plowed a brand new parking that was fairly wide open the other day.... I didn't want to leave it so I plowed it twice!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1607392 said:


> I think I found Her PAT for ya .You know (wink,wink) THE OFFICAL (OOPS) CALLING FOR SIX INCHES :laughing:


I'll give her all 12, just have to do it 4 times


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1607378 said:


> X3 on Chicago Driveline.
> 
> Yup. Down for wings.


Can u deliver?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here ya go Pat Pic your Brain???


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1607397 said:


> I'll give her all 12, just have to do it 4 times


Double Ditto Pat


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1607411 said:


> Here ya go Pat Pic your Brain???


This weather is doing its own "blocking" on me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1607422 said:


> This weather is doing its own "blocking" on me.


i was about to say that


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1607400 said:


> Can u deliver?


To KC? No problem


----------



## snowish10

Talk about a bad ass conversion truck 2004 into a 2013 everything lights body mirrors. To bad it has a 6.0 in it.

http://dcpks8jhdnjq5.cloudfront.net...s/main/o/7103c9242f8f85942b1f17fd9de63521.jpg


----------



## campkd6

Anyone know where to get a FICM for a 2006 F250 with 6.0


----------



## clncut

Terry updated his FB...


----------



## dlcs

clncut;1607493 said:


> Terry updated his FB...


I'm about ready to throw the towel in on this one. If the NAM would materialize, we would be good but probably will not happen. The other models take the system way too far south and northenr Illinois would get a dusting at best.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Liken this track









Not liken NWS


----------



## clncut

Any particular reason why we aren't in a "watch" area but areas just to the east and west of us are?


----------



## snowish10

terry updated his facebook again.


----------



## dlcs

clncut;1607541 said:


> Any particular reason why we aren't in a "watch" area but areas just to the east and west of us are?


NWS in Chicago is holding out because of such uncertainty.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1607541 said:


> Any particular reason why we aren't in a "watch" area but areas just to the east and west of us are?


I'm having a hard time understanding that. Everything and I mean everything looks like we need a headline. Even their own info says we need a watch!!!!!

WTF Izzi?


----------



## clncut

Wow, u can definitely see the path with olddogs image. Looks odd with everyone under a watch around us and nothing for us.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Its showing us having some decent snow coming. What is going on? Dang this sucks.


----------



## brianbrich1

Is this supposed to happen tuesday day into night?


----------



## clncut

Mother Nature has messed with us enough this year and now the weather service wants to play a cruel joke....

No snow for you!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1607557 said:


> Is this supposed to happen tuesday day into night?


It was to happen then

Least they put up the gale warning... keep your pets off the melting ice, they may get blown over.


----------



## dlcs

Not going to happen.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1607576 said:


> Not going to happen.


The donut hole will be 70 and sunny on the last model run....Next


----------



## dlcs

I think all the dry air over northern Illinois will roade what chances we have for snow. The wx guys know this but don't want to say they are wrong just yet.


----------



## clncut

Ch 7 says.....to warm. Fk ch 7. I'm moving over one county!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dry air won't be a problem, there might even be a fog warning due to the snow melt Monday night.

Give it time


----------



## Midwest Pond

we need to start a drinking game for tonight


----------



## dlcs

Local guessers are worried about dry air blowing in from the east, how can that be with temps so warm. 33 for the high Tuesday and snow, I don't think so. I'm calling this a bust right now.


----------



## clncut

.5 forecasted for my area. I really hope this is wrong.....big ass storm and we get .5


----------



## Midwest Pond

With the lack of snow I was able to get extra money doing a little modeling on the side


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SnowMatt13

NWS out of Milwaukee is saying 5-7 for far SE Wisconsin


----------



## ultimate plow

snowish10;1607473 said:


> Talk about a bad ass conversion truck 2004 into a 2013 everything lights body mirrors. To bad it has a 6.0 in it.
> 
> http://dcpks8jhdnjq5.cloudfront.net...s/main/o/7103c9242f8f85942b1f17fd9de63521.jpg


Come on your not a follower are you?


----------



## kevlars

NOAA says 5" for us now!! We'll see about that!!

Kevlars


----------



## 1olddogtwo

to our north









to our south and east









And Izzu says

Since the decision I made not to go with a watch has become a heated topic of discussion, I figured I'll chime in and elaborate a bit more here than what was in the AFD.

First, the notion that there has to be a watch out before every decent snow event I think is absurd. The public is aware a storm is coming and I'm not sure there is anything different 99% of the general public would do at 5 pm Sunday if there was a watch that they can't still accomplish if a watch goes out at 4 am. Those with weather sensitive plans for Tuesday will see our website which is highlighting a winter storm potential as is our official forecast. Winter storm watches are not designed to be issued prior to winter weather advisories, a watch means there is a high likelihood of meeting warning criteria (6" in 12hours or 8" in 24 hours). We do have some flexibility to take into account mitigating factors (extreme blowing/drifting, hitting at rush hour, first storm of season, etc) and that is one reason I considered issuing a watch today.

Regarding the whole in the W/W/A map, there was collaboration between me, IWX, DTX, GRR, DVN, MKX, and ILX today. ILX/DVN were both not planning to change there watch and ILX even thought of trimming the eastern extent of their watch. IWX/GRR/DTX were not going to issue a watch, then literally as my AFD was going out at 255 pm, IWX sent a message saying they changed their mind and were going to do one. Had I known that GRR/DTX/IWX were going to issue a watch, that is something that I would have considered and weighed into my decision.

Meteorologically speaking, Tuesday's event is far from a slam dunk heavy snow event. Thermally there are HUGE question marks, particularly at the surface. While I would agree and did mention in the AFD that there is a chance for a significant, high impact event, I think there is a slight higher chance that most areas end up with less than 3" of snow from Chicago south and east. Models struggle horribly with 2m temps when there is WAA over a snowpack and exhibit a cold bias. While yes, the SREF does have temps at 30F and Tds in the mid 20s when the snow starts, what does the SREF have for temps this afternoon? It and all the other models were too cold with temps today, even 6 hours after initialization the NAM and GFS temps over the snow pack were 4F+ too cold. If can't get BL temps right 6 hours after initialization, how can anyone have high confidence that they are right 48 hours out? Not to mention we saw a lot of snow melt today (looking like areas of our SE CWA have bare ground already) and will see more snow melt tomorrow, which the models will no doubt be oblivious to still treat it 2m temps like there is a glacier on the ground!

While winds will be easterly, due to the screwy pattern, we will be experiencing strong low level WAA on Tuesday. Model 2m temps generally climb above freezing over about the SE 1/2 of my CWA and MOS temps are in the mid to upper 30s. Models are definitely hinting at dynamic and evaporative cooling taking place and cooling the column enough for snow, but with a known cold bias at 2m they still keep temps at or just above freezing. That will make it hard for snow to accumulate quickly unless it's snowing like a SOB and even then it might be hard for it to stick on roadways for an extended period of time. Also, the sun angle is higher and even though we will be cloudy, the sun this time of year will have an impact on accumulation potential when temps are marginal like they are progged to be on Tues. Even if temps get below freezing, much of the lift is progged to be focused above the prime dendritic growth zone during the most intense snowfall, which is also not conducive for high SLRs.

Is there potential for dynamic cooling to be really strong and it snow hard enough to cool temps below freezing and allow for significant accums over 6"? Yes. Do I think that is likely? No. I think the more likely scenario is it snowing hard for a few hours and picking up accums similar to what we saw with the last storm. For what it's worth, our forecast pretty much all along was 3-5" or 3-6" and that verified well with 2.5-5" across the CWA, yet how many people griped and moaned about us being wrong again. There is already a perception out there in the public that forecasters are always overhyping storms and to some extent I think there is some validity to that point. There were schools that no doubt saw some TV mets showing their in house models spitting out 8"+ the day before that last storm and actually closed schools for a 3" snow in Chicago!! The difference between a big problem and a total bust with late and early season storms is very small and it makes them notoriously difficult to forecast. I think the chances of getting 6" of snow by 00z Wed are low and I think the chances of getting less than 3" of accumulation are higher with a decent shot we end up somewhere in the middle. That to me does not scream that a watch is necessary or needed at this point. I'm sure everyone will be well informed about the snow potential even though there's no watch out and if the midnight shift decides a watch is justifiable, they can have it out before most people wake up tomorrow and everyone will still have more than 24 hours to prepare for the storm.

Today's forecast and headline decision was not an easy one and a case could have certainly been made to go with a watch, so I can totally understand the discussion here, but I just wanted to explain some of my reasoning a bit further. For what it's worth, I drove into work today fully anticipating putting out a watch, it wasn't until I started really digging into the analysis and models did I change my mind!


----------



## snowish10

ultimate plow;1607617 said:


> Come on your not a follower are you?


Whats that supposed to mean?


----------



## ultimate plow

Give it time. No reason to stress over the surprises the past 2 seasons. I wont be surprised if we get 2" or 7".


----------



## ultimate plow

snowish10;1607625 said:


> Whats that supposed to mean?


 Like multiple 6.0 ford horror stories. Or just a bad luck user?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1607625 said:


> Whats that supposed to mean?


whats the deal


----------



## snowish10

ultimate plow;1607638 said:


> Like multiple 6.0 ford horror stories. Or just a bad luck user?


Its not my truck someones selling it, i wouldnt buy a 6.0 unless its fixed, 7.3 all the way!


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1607645 said:


> whats the deal


price wise?

I just thought that would be pretty cool to have a 2013 conversion.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Well I like that second graphic there Pat. So temps are gonna kill us. I just want the 2" mark for now.


----------



## road2damascus

Question for pat, p2p, anyone that knows.

On the European model it shows a gray area around the lake. Gray means minimal snow correct? Inland away from lake gets hammered. Is the gray from higher temps by the lake and lack of snowpack? 

I know that ain't final. I am just curious as to what data the models are using to make such predictions.


----------



## condo plow

what do you guys think


----------



## clncut

road2damascus;1607701 said:


> Question for pat, p2p, anyone that knows.
> 
> On the European model it shows a gray area around the lake. Gray means minimal snow correct? Inland away from lake gets hammered. Is the gray from higher temps by the lake and lack of snowpack?
> 
> I know that ain't final. I am just curious as to what data the models are using to make such predictions.


I believe the model your looking it is the European model in Terry's page???? The gray is 2" or less of snowfall


----------



## snowish10

Im good with that, I'll take anything above 2" of snow. Is it supposed to be all heavy snow??


----------



## clncut

Yes, heavy wet snow. But right now at best I'm hoping for a salt run or two


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Do u have a link to it. Different host of maps place different colors for amounts. I away from my computer.


----------



## ultimate plow

Here you go Pat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

also and very important is how many hours the map runs out in time. Then is the map a 3,6,12,24 snap shot


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like the lower left hand key was cut off. Was fuzzy reading it on my phone


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How are those lights working out? Who are all the kids riding thru the hood?


----------



## road2damascus

clncut;1607711 said:


> I believe the model your looking it is the European model in Terry's page???? The gray is 2" or less of snowfall


I get the 2" part but why when only miles away its significantly more


----------



## turb0diesel

Mr Elites Next Machine


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've never seen a map like that, it could at the end of the snap shot. If that's the case, the next time frame could be the part that fills it in. I'm betting cause he a Iowa(?) Forecaster he's posting the max time frame for his area.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

So Terry Swails did update his facebook. He says all models are in agreement now. He made a mistake. He said 6-10" widespread. But I'm not sure what "widespread" means. Whoever talked about the roller coaster or seesaw kicking in, is right. This is getting stupid now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm going to trademark the statement in to regards to weather, as well as" its a roller"


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Lets hope its just 2 inches if its wet


----------



## clncut

R&R Yard Design;1607765 said:


> Lets hope its just 2 inches if its wet


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## condo plow

?????????????????


----------



## swtiih

1olddogtwo;1607743 said:


> View attachment 124441
> 
> 
> View attachment 124442
> 
> 
> How are those lights working out? Who are all the kids riding thru the hood?


What kind of rear bumper is that?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm still going with six........

I did lose my last set of bets with O'Hare coming in 3 inches shy.....so I prorated and paid half the difference..... LOL


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1607765 said:


> Lets hope its just 2 inches if its wet


Wetter the better, NOT when it comes to snowfall though!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1607774 said:


> I couldn't agree more.


Me too. 2 is plenty!


----------



## road2damascus

All i know is, a storm is coming. Could be rain or snow or in between. I am not believing much after this year and last as far as forecasts go. I am very interested in the data, models, and information the forecasters use to make their decisions. If anyone has links or weather software that give up this information please Pm me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The ratio will be 7 to 1 or less.....HEAVY the other day was 9 to 1


----------



## erkoehler

10" is an ass kicking snow when heavy and wet.


----------



## erkoehler

Salt delivery tomorrow, could be last of the season?????

Hope not!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1607792 said:


> All i know is, a storm is coming. Could be rain or snow or in between. I am not believing much after this year and last as far as forecasts go. I am very interested in the data, models, and information the forecasters use to make their decisions. If anyone has links or weather software that give up this information please Pm me.


Check this 1 out http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1607793&posted=1#post1607793


----------



## road2damascus

Thanks pat. But you could hook me up with all the weather stuff on your pewter....right.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I just clicked the link like 3 times thinking it was messed up. Very clever.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

After the last storm and all the screwing around to move snow to its points absolutely sucked for a lousy 2.6. Of heavy crap resulting in a 3 1/2 xtra hrs out


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

So is this storm moving out? I thought we were talking a major storm, is that still on?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Vaughn Schultz;1607852 said:


> So is this storm moving out? I thought we were talking a major storm, is that still on?


Not sure. Haven't flipped my coin yet


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1607864 said:


> Not sure. Haven't flipped my coin yet


Now that there is funny.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So which coin the double headed one .so how is ya feeling after you little ordeal


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not to bad. Still a little sore, but sitting in the truck the other day for 10 hours didn't help. But all is well now.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1607884 said:


> Not to bad. Still a little sore, but sitting in the truck the other day for 10 hours didn't help. But all is well now.


GOOD .SO whos scar is bigger? lmao


----------



## snowish10

terry updated again, So far so good, I like the maps he has right now.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Winter storm watch of 6 plus inches

Hate to say it but i hope not if it is wet. I would take rain over wet heavy snow


----------



## road2damascus

Just got sent a winter weather watch saying 6 possible for my area. 40 mph winds by lake front.Tuesday morning through evening.


----------



## clncut

snowish10;1607893 said:


> terry updated again, So far so good, I like the maps he has right now.


Wow. His model shows around 7 inches for me and one local weather guesser displayed only .5


----------



## clncut

What's a brother have to do to get a "watch". Looks like diesel and I are the black sheep


----------



## dlcs

Terry has 10 inches for me or at least the euro and the nam does, couple that with 40 mph winds. Wow. He says 10:1 ratio for water equivalent.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1607886 said:


> GOOD .SO whos scar is bigger? lmao


Not sure. When you see Ron's next time, you can let us know what his is like


----------



## erkoehler

They have us down for 6+ Tuesday, and Wednesday it says snow as well.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1607929 said:


> Not sure. When you see Ron's next time, you can let us know what his is like


He has seen already seen mine!


erkoehler;1607976 said:


> They have us down for 6+ Tuesday, and Wednesday it says snow as well.


Yeah, looks like another 1-3 Tuesday night and Wednesday!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm just waking up and see WGN say 8 for the southside..... NWS says 3.....WTF


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Was just gonna mention that. It's kind of comical now.


----------



## condo plow

is it time to hit the big red button?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1607988 said:


> Was just gonna mention that. It's kind of comical now.


Its sad is what it is.


----------



## condo plow

old dog what do you think? thank you


----------



## condo plow

opps forgot this one


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I really don't know what to think anymore,I'm a bit frustrated this morning


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Old age. They have medicine for that.


----------



## dieselss

Fox said 1-3 south and 3-6 North. Looks like you north guys will get to play more


----------



## SnowMatt13

Weather channel seems to be ok with the 6 side, I doubt anyone will see double digits.
Common forecasts here at the border are 3-6 or 5-7.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

if I can find my glasses I'd be able to find my Geritol. freaking dogs chewing on my cane, the batteries are dead on my scooter I forgot to plug in last night.


----------



## erkoehler

8+ is an ass kicker!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1608024 said:


> 8+ is an ass kicker!


bring it on baby bring it on


----------



## condo plow

Here you go old dogg


----------



## dieselss

Is that the 36v or the 48v pat?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1608066 said:


> Is that the 36v or the 48v pat?


It started out as 24, with some tuning and batties its now 48 with wheelie bar!!! LoL


----------



## dlcs

From i80 north will not see any Snow, at least not in my area.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This ***** is a real roller, I'm not even looking a anything until later today. Its far worst than I ever guessed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1608076 said:


> From i80 north will not see any Snow, at least not in my area.


Where is sterling? I your just north of princton?


----------



## dlcs

I'm about 30 miles northwest of Princeton or 40 miles east of the Mississippi river.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

need a pair of trucks in des plaines mount prospect area for this storm,

email me 
[email protected]


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I am in need of twosidewalk guys near Tinley Park


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I could use two sidewalk guys too. I have a truck. Just need two more guys.


----------



## ultimate plow

All the storm watches were pulled in WI.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Pulling totals down. Instead of 5-7 they are going with 3-4.
Here comes the bust!!!


----------



## dlcs

They will pull the watches for northern Illinois next. My plow is gettign put away after this bust.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

All i want is 1-2 inch everything will get plowed but without blowing up a truck


----------



## elitelawnteam1

SnowMatt13;1608236 said:


> Pulling totals down. Instead of 5-7 they are going with 3-4.
> Here comes the bust!!!


they just changed the wording for our watches. it said earlier "totals in excess of 6in." now it says "SNOW ACCUMULATION... LIMITED THREAT FOR LOCALIZED AMOUNTS OF 6 INCHES"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

This may help the southside. The new track is a bit more south.


----------



## dlcs

R&R Yard Design;1608238 said:


> All i want is 1-2 inch everything will get plowed but without blowing up a truck


I agree but a storm with mutliple pushes would be nice.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1608247 said:


> This may help the southside. The new track is a bit more south.


NOOOOOO......another southward shift. Next thing you know, the forcast will be sunny for us. [email protected]#ck this!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

sorry bud.....


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1608247 said:


> This may help the southside. The new track is a bit more south.


I noticed that earlier....I don't want all that heavy crap. Just 2 inches is fine


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1608256 said:


> I noticed that earlier....I don't want all that heavy crap. Just 2 inches is fine


Agree clncut .That last storm of only 2.6 of heavy wet crap added an extra 3.5 hr of plowing.


----------



## ultimate plow

Skilling and terry have algonquin/elgin in 1-2 " now and nws still has 4-6. All forcasts are recent as well. This is getting beyond comical. This could be classified between torture and ptsd??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I given up. All the major players are different. Some are 180 from each other ....the models are even worst.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

So...... A salt run is really what we are looking at here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1608309 said:


> So...... A salt run is really what we are looking at here


----------



## SnowMatt13

The new updat at 155pm this afternoon still said local 6 inch totals for mchenry county.
my gut says 2-4, officiallly 3.5. Just my guess.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.agame.com/game/snow-plow.html

The 5th round has some "heavy wet snow" (yes,that a quote in it) and it only gets worse!


----------



## road2damascus

I am sure glad i did not follow the storm or this thread today. There's more loops, cork screws, ups and downs than shockwave at six flags great America.


----------



## dieselss

Me and the chickie both prefer cedar point better. Just my .02. Bahabaha. Had to...sorry road


----------



## dlcs

I'm going to need more salt, do i buy it or not. Will it really snow?


----------



## dlcs

You know this winter has sucked for us plow guys but today i found somone else who it sucks for too. My Lawn mower dealer who I'm good friends with, he has a whole wharehouse full of new snowblowers that are still in crates and about 25 of them on the showroom floor. People who don't want snow just don't know how bad some of us need it.


----------



## Mdwstsnow512

does he want to sell them at a discount?


----------



## SnowMatt13

Everyone hurts if you have any relation to the snow business. The hydraulic shop in town has same day service now for stuff and can get a truck in same day too. The guy who sells me plow edges says business is down 50%, salt companies the same. Talked to some guys who install plows, same.

And my last thoughts for the wonderful storm...after reading all the forecasts, discussions, looking at the maps, I think we'll see 1-12 inches. might be party cloudy at some point. Winds will go from 5-40 sometime this week too. Oh and it will get dark tomorrow night.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

dlcs;1608451 said:


> You know this winter has sucked for us plow guys but today i found somone else who it sucks for too. My Lawn mower dealer who I'm good friends with, he has a whole wharehouse full of new snowblowers that are still in crates and about 25 of them on the showroom floor. People who don't want snow just don't know how bad some of us need it.


I am actually looking for two single stage snow blowers right now. Whats he got?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1608470 said:


> I am actually looking for snow right now. Whats he got?


I fixed it for ya!


----------



## dlcs

He sells toro and ariens. Im not sure how good of deals you can get but if you tell me what model, i can get you a price.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

have a listen

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=winter_briefing


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Guys. It's OK. I just got an update from my weather service.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

want to try mine?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

So now it 1-3 if we are lucky


----------



## brianbrich1

Your answer is yes according to the eightball and...... Well...... Take whichever answer u want from pats weather service...... I like those two meathods...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1608605 said:


> So now it 1-3 if we are lucky


Isn't that want everyone wants?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1608621 said:


> Isn't that want everyone wants?


No, i want 2.3.

On another note, i did your "drop and burn" technique on a flat surface with my new poly edge today. Smell of burnt plastic was in the air.


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1608436 said:


> Me and the chickie both prefer cedar point better. Just my .02. Bahabaha. Had to...sorry road


Never been there, then again haven't done anything but work for years.


----------



## erkoehler

Busy day, hauled all the boats in for our show, restacked salt bin and added 23 tons, loaded the salt trucks, and finished a bunch of paperwork.

On top of a few other projects we tackled.


----------



## road2damascus

Hellohellohellohello
Anyone here?

Must be getting ready for that "heavy wind whipped wet snow" I read we are getting. Heavy Wind whipped wet snow....sounds like a cocktail to me :laughing:


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'm trying to not look at weather stuff.....lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What did skilling say


----------



## Midwest Pond

Skilling says its on....

totals vary.... but north is 6"

to begin falling around 4pm


----------



## ultimate plow

7-8" was scattered all around. But a general 3-7" he said. Facebook T swails guy gots a foot in a couple north countys from the recent NAM model.


----------



## MR. Elite

this is the Recaro Signo child seat...


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We shall see in the morn what is going to happen.


----------



## road2damascus

R&R Yard Design;1608737 said:


> What did skilling say


http://wgnradio.com/2013/02/25/monday-full-forecast-225/


----------



## turb0diesel

MR. Elite;1608745 said:


> this is the Recaro Signo child seat...
> View attachment 124511


Is that the bucket seat for the Mustang???


----------



## kevlars

Well, dlcs, looks like you might get to play after all!!

Kevlars


----------



## dlcs

Get ready or the shift, moving north again.


----------



## dlcs

kevlars;1608758 said:


> Well, dlcs, looks like you might get to play after all!!
> 
> Kevlars


Yippee! 4-6". And 40mph winds.


----------



## kevlars

Yeah, I'm not very excited about the wind either!!

Kevlars


----------



## dlcs

kevlars;1608764 said:


> Yeah, I'm not very excited about the wind either!!
> 
> Kevlars


I am, I have commercial accounts where the wind gets me more pushes.payup


----------



## kevlars

That won't hurt!


----------



## Midwest Pond

at least the timing got better

get everyone out of the way and off the roads...... snow should stop falling by 2-3am


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1608790 said:


> at least the timing got better
> 
> get everyone out of the way and off the roads...... snow should stop falling by 2-3am


Loving that. Nothing like plowing snow late at night into the early morning hours.


----------



## buildinon

Liking the timing change a lot  makes it easier plowing in the city with less traffic on the roads and on the expressways there. I almsot got in several accidents last snow fall on 94 and 290 while going between sites with the idiots driving around. Cracks me up how the people in Prius's and little cars of the sort think they are bullets in the snow and unstoppable until they spin out and hit a wall :laughing:


----------



## erkoehler

Good Morning, should be a good day!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

A gooder night!


Skillings models were showing high totals due to lake enhancment. I really doubt the lake bumps up the totals like that. Than again, who knows?!?!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

It's so nice outside, Y'all might be in for a treat. You know, back before the war broked out, I was a saucier in San Antone. I bet I could collar up some of them greens. Yeah, noodle some crawfish out the paddy, yo. And maybe some crab apples for dessert, now, you hear? Hell, yeah!


----------



## road2damascus




----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1608824 said:


> A gooder night!
> 
> Skillings models were showing high totals due to lake enhancment. I really doubt the lake bumps up the totals like that. Than again, who knows?!?!


Looks like nws is saying possible lake effect through Saturday?


----------



## road2damascus

Vaughn Schultz;1608827 said:


> It's so nice outside, Y'all might be in for a treat. You know, back before the war broked out, I was a saucier in San Antone. I bet I could collar up some of them greens. Yeah, noodle some crawfish out the paddy, yo. And maybe some crab apples for dessert, now, you hear? Hell, yeah!


Now i got it. Apocalypse now!


----------



## dieselss

what did he say in english???


----------



## kevlars

NWS is saying 7" today and another 2" tonight and 1" tomorrow. 

We will see. The wind has picked up a lot too!!

Kevlars


----------



## kevlars

I just noticed on Terry Swails' last FB post that he just copied the NWS text. Maybe he doesn't want to be the one to stick his neck out and be wrong.....AGAIN!!

Kevlars


----------



## clncut

Hopefully this northern shift didn't screw us south side guys to bad. Our snow totals before the shift were barely hitting my trigger so I can't wait to see what they predict now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Let the "roller coaster"® begin


----------



## clncut

Looks mostly rain now for us...hoping for at least a salt run tonight


----------



## dieselss

Head back, arms inside, and hold on 3. 2. 1. Go!!


----------



## erkoehler

Boat show move in bumped up from 1pm to 10:30. Hopefully we can get everything inside before the snow starts!


----------



## clncut

I'm not hooking up anything..... Sitting back and going to watch the rain wash my truck! Can't figure out why I'm so pissed the way this year has been, should be used to it. Ready for spring!

Enjoy northsiders!


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1608847 said:


> what did he say in english???


Quote from a movie. Apocalypse now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=ilx&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no

.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1608880 said:


> Let the "roller coaster"® begin


Pat can i get another ticket for the ride mine just blew away


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well for what its worth conrad said north of 80 3-6 and south of 80 less.he also the hrs if 3-7 tonight the heavier snow unless it changes over sooner then the totals could go up??????


----------



## dlcs

2 inches a hour in kewanee....wow


----------



## clncut

Sleet/rain occurring. NWI


----------



## dieselss

Sleeting in nwi.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ice cream you all sleeping down


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ice granules sleeting down now. Speech to text sucks sometimes


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Come on rain


----------



## SullivanSeptic

This sucks. Looks like snow will slowly linger until Thursday morning. I wanted to break away and head to Indy for a day. My conference goes until end of day Thursday. Not sure if I'll get a chance.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

southbound on LaGrange Road starting to sleet pretty good down here from McCarthy road all the way south so far


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Raining in south bend.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1608996 said:


> This sucks. Looks like snow will slowly linger until Thursday morning. I wanted to break away and head to Indy for a day. My conference goes until end of day Thursday. Not sure if I'll get a chance.


Hey ryan, you guys do any well and softner work?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1608991 said:


> Come on rain


banded your banded!!!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

Headin out to romeoville. No precip yet but this wind is gettin crazy. Throwin my van all over the road


----------



## ultimate plow

Liking john dee's forcast....


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1608989 said:


> ice cream you all sleeping down


Shoot the moon!

Eagle has landed.

The duck flies at midnight.

Operation drown out NWI/Chicagoland area is a go.


----------



## clncut

ultimate plow;1609024 said:


> Liking john dee's forcast....


I'm afraid to look


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1609028 said:


> i'm afraid to look


dont do it clncut!!! Please for all of us dont do it. Save your strength youll go blind


----------



## dieselss

You might get work back here pat. Hope for sewer back up


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1609041 said:


> You might get work back here pat. Hope for sewer back up


No no no Jeff ya got it all wrong. Thats Sullys department


----------



## clncut

road2damascus;1609027 said:


> Shoot the moon!
> 
> Eagle has landed.
> 
> The duck flies at midnight.
> 
> Operation drown out NWI/Chicagoland area is a go.


Wtf is that? This is turning Into a turf war, north side vs south side! Can't we all just get along! Lol


----------



## clncut

Ah crap, I looked at John dee. I couldn't resist.....I am weak!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1609045 said:


> Wtf is that? This is turning Into a turf war, north side vs south side! Can't we all just get along! Lol


Whats that white spot over NWI









EITHER way, I'm on the road in the AM


----------



## road2damascus

clncut;1609045 said:


> Wtf is that? This is turning Into a turf war, north side vs south side! Can't we all just get along! Lol


Finally, a southy noticed. Just playing.

I looked at John Dee to. I too am weak. Now i am blind too.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

They have it switching over to snow around 3pm for us
Attached


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1609050 said:


> Whats that white spot over NWI
> 
> View attachment 124530
> 
> 
> EITHER way, I'm on the road in the AM


Wow, didn't even notice that......we no longer exist....meteor!?!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1609056 said:


> Wow, didn't even notice that......we no longer exist....meteor!?!


the EAST GROUP is gone!!!!!

View attachment untitled.bmp


----------



## clncut

M&S Snowplowing;1609053 said:


> They have it switching over to snow around 3pm for us
> Attached


I'm worried once it does switch the bulk of the snow will be gone!!! Salt run!!!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

clncut;1609060 said:


> I'm worried once it does switch the bulk of the snow will be gone!!! Salt run!!!


Of course it will be gone. .. We haven't been hit by a decent storm all winter why would this one be any different lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1609060 said:


> I'm worried once it does switch the bulk of the snow will be gone!!! Salt run!!!


Well you can just blame Russ.Lol


----------



## dieselss

Yep. He wanted rain. Meanie!!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Looks kinda like a hurricane by the wind pattern lol http://db.tt/wWaaQgE0


----------



## 1olddogtwo

M&S Snowplowing;1609072 said:


> Looks kinda like a hurricane by the wind pattern lol http://db.tt/wWaaQgE0


You have mail


----------



## Mike Nelson

Starting to sleet here in South Naperville
10:15am


----------



## 1olddogtwo

before and after


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

It's snowing pretty steady out here in Plano. Big heavy flakes. Nothing sticking yet, but the way it's falling I'm sure it will.


----------



## affekonig

Yeah, things are about to get crazy if this keeps up.


----------



## snowish10

Large snow falling by College of Dupage.


----------



## Bird21

I haven't looked or listened to the forecast all week. I have just looked, and it looks like a **** show is about to begin.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

[email protected] for olddog


----------



## Midwest Pond

good luck tonight guys

especially McHenry county


----------



## Builder630

Cold rain in Bolingbrook


----------



## 1olddogtwo

M&S Snowplowing;1609098 said:


> [email protected] for olddog


i was referring to your pic on your phone, top left had the mail icon up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm trying to understand the change in the track (if), Iowa has upgraded to a warning now.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

1olddogtwo;1609111 said:


> i was referring to your pic on your phone, top left had the mail icon up


Lol Ok brain fart...


----------



## dieselss

I thought he was referring to the movie. Thought pat was asking for a suggestion on a movie?


----------



## clncut

Radar shows pink but nothing but rain.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy heavy sleet in New Lenox. Ground is covering fast now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Already pushing here.....








the wheel on the mouse


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Big snowflakes mixing in. It is go time. Be safe everybody!


----------



## dieselss

Be safe Ron!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks. 


Ground has covered up. All snow now!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It's MADDING here I tell ya, it's MADDING

The ICE Pellets are BANGING off my bay windows, the dogs are trying to lay under the blankets with me!!!!!!

I'll never get any sleep!!

Ron can you walk the beast's for me, Bud?


----------



## MR. Elite

No1 knows how 2 drive!!!! N I'm drivin a truck on 26's!!! 
On another note.... Snowing good in itasca!


----------



## dieselss

Still.rain sleet here


----------



## Mark13

Windy and nothing else in central McHenry. co.


----------



## dlcs

Snowing pretty decent here, but not a flake sticking to pavement.:realmad:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well still mixed here in Tinley Park sleet and rain and a wee bit O snow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1609167 said:


> Snowing pretty decent here, but not a flake sticking to pavement.:realmad:


have u looked to ur west, u might be in the best zone for the total amount of snow


----------



## NorthernSvc's

grounds covered here in the brook of the north...time to make that dollah... good luck everyone stay safe!


----------



## kevlars

dlcs;1609167 said:


> Snowing pretty decent here, but not a flake sticking to pavement.:realmad:


Snowing good here. Probably an inch on the pavement. I'd post a pic but I haven't gotten trained to do that. Coming down real good! It's probably coming your way, dlcs.

Kevlars


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

My Co pilot is getting depressed watching all this rain lolhttp://co pilot


----------



## dieselss

Starting to snow in nwi big ol nasty flakes


----------



## 1olddogtwo

UPDATES:
11:35 a.m. CST Tuesday: Snow has arrived in Chicago. Conditions will worsen for the city into the evening.

11:31 a.m. CST Tuesday: 12 inches of snow have fallen in Moberly, Mo. Power has been out in the town for the past two hours. Many 3- to 4-inch limbs are snapped off trees.

11:13 a.m. CST Tuesday: Roadways continue to worsen across parts of Illinois. Areas below marked in yellow represent patches of ice and snow. Red sections represent snow and ice covered portions of the state. Route 57 and Route 80 are severe in some locations.



10:43 a.m. CST Tuesday: A mix of sleet and snow is falling in Dupage County, Il.

9:50 a.m. CST Tuesday: There are snow drifts up to five feet in northern Missouri. Ice is glazing the trees in Bonfield, Ill. Freezing rain is accumulating on surfaces in northwestern Ohio.

9:10 a.m. CST Tuesday: Heavy, wet snow collapsed a gas station canopy near Columbia, Mo.

9:00 a.m. CST Tuesday: Kearney, Mo., north of Kansas City, has snow drifts up to 2 feet deep and visibility under a quarter of a mile.

8:45 a.m. CST Tuesday: Snow has coated the highways in Missouri, making for difficult travel. 
I-70 outside of Kansas City


8:30 a.m. CST Tuesday: Tuesday's snowfall of around 3 inches, so far, will be the largest snowfall for Springfield, Mo., since February 2011.

8:00 a.m. CST Tuesday: Bad weather has cancelled 309 flights at Chicago O'Hare and 115 flights at the Kansas City airport.

7:00 a.m. CST Tuesday: Sleet and freezing rain are falling in northern Indiana.

6:45 a.m. CST Tuesday: Here are some snow totals from Missouri at 6:30 a.m. CST: 8 inches in Ferrelview, 5 inches in Ekland, 7 inches in Chillicothe, and 4-5 inches southwest of Kansas City. Heavy snow is causing power outages in Columbia, Mo.

6:30 a.m. CST Tuesday: A trained spotter reported thundersnow Tuesday morning in Versailles, in western Illinois. The spotter also reported 3 inches of snow falling in a half an hour.

6:25 a.m. CST Tuesday: From the National Weather Service Forecasting Office in Fort Worth, Texas: "It has been quite windy across the region. Here is a map of some of the strongest gusts reported." 

5:21 a.m. CST Tuesday: Very heavy snow falling across much of east-central and northern Missouri. Snowfall rates are 1-2 inches per hour with 4-6 inches on the ground.

4:17 a.m. CST Tuesday: 6.4 inches of snow have fallen over the last 24 hours in Wichita, Kan. Snow continues to fall.

2:26 a.m. CST Tuesday: 7 inches of snow reported in Anthony, Kan., with drifts up to 4 feet. Numerous roads are closed and impassable.

1:56 a.m. CST Tuesday: The 19 inches of snow that fell in Amarillo, Texas, was the snowiest day on record. The old record was 18.1 inches on March 25, 1934.

1:40 a.m. CST Tuesday: Thundersnow occurring south of Columbus, Mo. Snow falling at 1-2 inches per hour in spots.


----------



## plow3232

when is this storm going to end? wednesday morning? no sleep for me in 3 days, that sucks.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1609154 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Ground has covered up. All snow now!


Rub it in why don't ya. At least u could post a picture.

Btw....I'm building an Ark and all are welcome!


----------



## road2damascus

Well it is coming down pretty hard in highland park. I may get up and get ready now.


----------



## dlcs

Well since my last post we have recieved close to .5" on pavement in about 20 minutes and been upgraded to a warning. Thi storm is moving in from the east? Looks like we will be in snow for hours. Going to have to plow with the storm on this one, **** is heavy.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Switching to freezing rain here


----------



## dlcs

I can't remember snow coming from the east like this, not this heavy.


----------



## road2damascus

Five minutes ago. Still am rotation illiterate.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My new Plow is ready for pick up


----------



## clncut

1olddogtwo;1609209 said:


> My new Plow is ready for pick up


That didn't take long


----------



## R&R Yard Design

He will still brake that too


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Wooohooo switching to snow here. ... finally!


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1609209 said:


> My new Plow is ready for pick up


Finally getting a real plow. Congrats


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

almost an inch came down already, and still descent size flakes here, almost getting ready to head out! roads are covered with snow.


----------



## Snow Picasso

1.5 down in the Fox Valley Area ( 2 hours )


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1609218 said:


> Finally getting a real plow. Congrats


my sidewalk crew forgot their shovels so today their going to push that in scoop mode!!!


----------



## Bartlett_2

Snowing like crazy here for the last hour. Some periods of huge flakes. What first contacted the ground is slushy, but there's roughly a full inch on the ground. Going to go for my first push soon. I wasn't expecting snow until 4-5PM, so looks like we may get more then 1 push out of this if it keeps up!


----------



## dlcs

We got 1.5 here, coming down good.


----------



## clncut

Got a request for some salt.....works for me


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Got guys out plowing and salting already!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

City of South Bend must have a surplus of salt lol. They are flat dumping it on the streets lol wow


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Huge dry slot coming. It gonna stop soon.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

You guys stay safe out there time for me to go to work and run a few thousand feet of frame rails for Ford


----------



## metallihockey88

Gettin real nasty out here in niles/morton grove now


----------



## road2damascus

Started the truck and plowed the driveway with son.


----------



## Bartlett_2

It's really coming now. Heading out. Good luck guys!Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

Let up quite a bit looks like more later on


----------



## clncut

All the moisture is gone....


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1609265 said:


> Started the truck and plowed the driveway with son.


Teach him your patented drift plowing sawboy speaks so highly of? Lol


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1609282 said:


> Teach him your patented drift plowing sawboy speaks so highly of? Lol


Dropped him. Time to put the big boy pants on. Its a mess out here. Accident with ambulance with patient in ambulance. White out conditions.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

4+ inches here in McHenry already and coming down heavy.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Anyone in Bloomingdale or Glendale Hts ?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone out in NWI yet


----------



## dieselss

I was but done for now


----------



## clncut

Salt run earlier. Nothing even close to plow....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

2" ish in Joliet and Plainfield.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1609409 said:


> 2" ish in Joliet and Plainfield.


Every bit of 12ish - 10 in moekena


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Don't think I even have an inch. Think I'm going to have to go home tonight and get my gun and put the old plow out of its misery lol


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

This is what we are dealing with.............


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Triton Snow Management;1609437 said:


> This is what we are dealing with.............


Yeah after that picture I think emptying all 15 rounds into my plow is in order.


----------



## 01PStroke

Just completed a salt run. Not very effective but hey I'm not paying for it! Waiting for the snow to die down some for a push


----------



## polyps

dieselss;1609388 said:


> I was but done for now


hey good meetin ya today man.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Triton Snow Management;1609437 said:


> This is what we are dealing with.............


Was that u stalking me?


----------



## dieselss

Same here Paul,,,may get to go out later and actually do some good lol. As I say that and look out...its raining again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

34F water plowing isn't as fun as u think


----------



## 2_Djinn

M&S Snowplowing;1609433 said:


> Don't think I even have an inch. Think I'm going to have to go home tonight and get my gun and put the old plow out of its misery lol


This system needs to get going. Seems like its been on and off since noon.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Give give us two inches


----------



## metallihockey88

Closin in on 6in in gleview northfield area and still comin


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You guys keep those big totals up there. I have plenty down here!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

I'm hoping it will ramp up during the night but I'm not betting on it


----------



## ultimate plow

Winter storm warning now with 6-10" by day break?? And 1-3 tomorrow and tomorrow night.


----------



## clncut

I wanna choke Tom with his BS MODELS!!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I need a squeegee.


----------



## cet

Triton Snow Management;1609437 said:


> This is what we are dealing with.............


He wouldn't do a whole lot of damage to your truck or plow.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I've plowed a couple inches of heavy wet snow so far. Hasn't calmed down much. Anyone know when this is done?


----------



## ultimate plow

Bartlett_2;1609504 said:


> I've plowed a couple inches of heavy wet snow so far. Hasn't calmed down much. Anyone know when this is done?


Susposed to lingre till 2maro night


----------



## mikeitu7

I wanted it to rain also, found out why the reverse just went out on my salter truck.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sorry to hear that Mike. Hope you can make it through the night going foward!


----------



## mikeitu7

I have a truck ahead of me just plowing i'm just salting


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Salt truck down for the count. Been trashing on it all day with no luck. Anyone else feel like working on a 2000 chevy big block? Im all out of ideas.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1609497 said:


> I need a squeegee.


Our lots too. Just huge puddles of water.


----------



## Raymond S.

Solid inch East of South bend near the IN/MI line. Looks like we'll be pushing everything tonight and probably salting zero tolerances through the day tomorrow. Nice way to finish the month.


----------



## birchwood

any one have eyes on palos whats out there?


----------



## mikeitu7

Palos still light snow coming down not much accumulation. Mine were salted earlier and there not to bad right now.
Whats the big block doing


----------



## jbutch83

2_Djinn;1609461 said:


> This system needs to get going. Seems like its been on and off since noon.


You been watching the radar? See how it keeps breaking up as it hits the south end of LaPorte? I was able to go out and salt today, will have at least another salt run in and see what happens from there.


----------



## turb0diesel

5-6 in mt prospect & Arlington hts.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

mikeitu7;1609602 said:


> Palos still light snow coming down not much accumulation. Mine were salted earlier and there not to bad right now.
> Whats the big block doing


Runs like crap. Its a fuel issue somewhere. Too much fuel actually


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Had a bad fuel pump. Then fuel filter. Replaced distributor, plugs, wires. Then O2 sensor went out. Then 7th injector was stuck wide open. Replaced all of it and still runs like crap.


----------



## mikeitu7

I had similar siruation on one of my trucks, changed everything you said to try to pass emissions. It was the gaskets. Hope u get it solved quickly, mine will be in the shop first thing tomorrow for a trans rebuild.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1609669 said:


> Had a bad fuel pump. Then fuel filter. Replaced distributor, plugs, wires. Then O2 sensor went out. Then 7th injector was stuck wide open. Replaced all of it and still runs like crap.


what year diesel is it


----------



## turb0diesel

mikeitu7;1609683 said:


> I had similar siruation on one of my trucks, changed everything you said to try to pass emissions. It was the gaskets. Hope u get it solved quickly, mine will be in the shop first thing tomorrow for a trans rebuild.


Who's doing the tranny?
Got quoted $1,150 and $80 for the tow


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1609700 said:


> what year diesel is it


2000 Chevy gas motor. 454.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

7.4 single or twins turbos......yea I'm a prickhead


----------



## mikeitu7

$850 for the trans its a 97 gmc sierra 2500 it was bound to give up. The hell it only has 270k thought it would last 300k it still runs forward first and second gear so I'll drive it up


----------



## MR. Elite

Is there supposed 2 b another round of snow comin??
That's Wat a few people have told me... But Idk if it true??


----------



## road2damascus

Heard the same


----------



## 911tech

SullivanSeptic;1609669 said:


> Had a bad fuel pump. Then fuel filter. Replaced distributor, plugs, wires. Then O2 sensor went out. Then 7th injector was stuck wide open. Replaced all of it and still runs like crap.


Try moving the dizzy back anx forth with it running had that issue with my 97 350 they auctually need to be timed with tech2 but i was able to get it pretty close by ear. When mine was doing it seemed liks it was flooding out but it was out of time slightly.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Looks like another inch by lake by morning. Then 1-3" more into Thursday am but it's supposed to be warm so just more salting I would think.


----------



## metallihockey88

Well done with the first round. Got close to 7in of heavy nonsense in the northfield/glenview/northbrook area. Still comin down pretty steady so if it stays cold enough might get another round in before morning. Sorry to the sothside guys that missed it and hope everything is goin ok for the north guys


----------



## Sawboy

And THAT is how it's done!!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

South side is fine with 2 inch of slush it all got plowed


----------



## road2damascus

Jeep drift plowing is a go.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Next tuesday looking.....


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1609814 said:


> Jeep drift plowing is a go.


We knew that was coming! :yow!:


----------



## 01PStroke

R&R Yard Design;1609812 said:


> South side is fine with 2 inch of slush it all got plowed


Haha can you tell we're all desperate to salvage something this year?


----------



## turb0diesel

mikeitu7;1609731 said:


> $850 for the trans its a 97 gmc sierra 2500 it was bound to give up. The hell it only has 270k thought it would last 300k it still runs forward first and second gear so I'll drive it up


Who's doing the work?
You want to ask how much for a '93 2500 4x4 6.5diesel... I only got 260k..
Mine stays in drive in all gears.
Also, what's the warranty? I think this guys was 12/mo. Or 12k


----------



## buildinon

Just walked in the door a little bit ago (tired as all get up) the guy I broker through picked up 6 new accts today...3 of them went to me which was good but man 2 of them were a pain in the #$*& to get into in the city. You had to enter through the alley and there was no room for error. I got a phone call while I was out and picked up 3 residentials as well in Buffalo Grove less than 5 mins from my house (I don't even do resi's but the lady said she found me on the internet and I could hear a baby in the background so I gave in and did her and her 2 of her neighbors on the way home) easy cash in the pocket and they wanted to sign up for the rest of the season service. All 3 are right next door to each other which is a plus, but I hate residential work  Gotta love technology though pulled up the addy's on the phone went to findlotsize and pooked at them and quoted her a price and bam $$$$ on the go  Even left the money in the mail box. 
You guys that do resi's is it really worth it up here in the north burbs as I turned away around 50 calls this year to a freind of mine who landed 35 of the contracts...just curious as I do commercial and industrial here.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I quite enjoy residential.....

all of my accounts are two or three car garages.... straight shot, no turns, no side garage.... drive up, drop plow, back up..... repeat Thumbs Up

made the paper again, this time with my son, 121 kids raised enough money to give 121 people clean water for the rest of their lives, they did it in one day

http://mundelein.suntimes.com/news/18464871-418/mundelein-students-party-for-clean-water.html


----------



## turb0diesel

Midwest Pond;1609828 said:


> I quite enjoy residential.....
> 
> all of my accounts are two or three car garages.... straight shot, no turns, no side garage.... drive up, drop plow, back up..... repeat Thumbs Up
> 
> made the paper again, this time with my son, 121 kids raised enough money to give 121 people clean water for the rest of their lives, they did it in one day
> 
> http://mundelein.suntimes.com/news/18464871-418/mundelein-students-party-for-clean-water.html


Nice! It's a great thing what you're doing! Always nice to help others especially those in great need. Little things we take for granted especially water!


----------



## Midwest Pond

turb0diesel;1609831 said:


> Nice! It's a great thing what you're doing! Always nice to help others especially those in great need. Little things we take for granted especially water!


ty

I'll remind every as it gets closer, but on Saturday, April 6th, there is a fundraiser at a brewery in Mundelein, half the proceeds of the day go to charity, so come on out and have a few beers and save a few lives.

https://www.facebook.com/events/343896695730282/


----------



## buildinon

Midwest Pond;1609828 said:


> I quite enjoy residential.....
> 
> all of my accounts are two or three car garages.... straight shot, no turns, no side garage.... drive up, drop plow, back up..... repeat Thumbs Up
> 
> made the paper again, this time with my son, 121 kids raised enough money to give 121 people clean water for the rest of their lives, they did it in one day
> 
> http://mundelein.suntimes.com/news/18464871-418/mundelein-students-party-for-clean-water.html


Nice job on raising the money Thumbs Up

As far as the resi's they are easy but they are 100% diffrent from commercial / industrial work for me. I am used to working in the city as well which is a whole diffrent ball game in all itself. But I may have to look into more. I considered it this last year with someone else who was on here, but it never took off...but with the amount of calls that I have gotten this year without even advertising (I don't even have my trucks lettered at all) it may just be worth dedicating one maybe two trucks to it next year. We shall see, we shall see. With the way the last two years have gone, every little bit helps.


----------



## Midwest Pond

I don't have the equipment for commercial/industrial

as Dirty Harry once said... "a man's got to know his limitations"


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

All done! 14 hours for the city truck 12 hours for the other 5 trucks. Plowed and salted all the commercial stuff twice. This storm just paid the rest of my overhead off until mid next season. I'm happy now.


----------



## Bird21

Still going


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It was s nice two inches.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1609854 said:


> All done! 14 hours for the city truck 12 hours for the other 5 trucks. Plowed and salted all the commercial stuff twice. This storm just paid the rest of my overhead off until mid next season. I'm happy now.


Nice......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im headed home now too. That was an event full day. What time is snow supposed to start back up? I need sleep


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got me.....


----------



## SnowMatt13

Still going. Over 10 at the border...
Anyone want some?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1609869 said:


> Still going. Over 10 at the border...
> Anyone want some?


Times up. I'm out of here to KC. I'll send pictures of real snow


----------



## turb0diesel

Out since noon.. 50+driveways.. 20 culdesacs & dead ends.. 2parking decks.. 2mcdonalds..2fire stations... 20 more culdesacs to go and who knows what else..


----------



## metallihockey88

Residential is fine if you have the right equipment. I would pick up a nice colorado or jeep with front and back plows and youll blow through em in no time flat with ease. Now if your trying to do tight cul da sac drives bordered with landscape lights with 90degree garage drives with a suburban like me and sawboy last night its not much fun at all haha but you do your best with what ya got and sometimes you just gotta do a lil more shovelin


----------



## swtiih

I realize this isn’t the Ford section and I will post over there as well. With so many of you guys having Fords I thought somebody might have some insight.
I have a 2008 F250 5.4L gas motor with the electronic 4x4. I have the 3 position selector on the dash with the selections being (2wd / 4x4 Hi / 4x4 low) I put the selector in 4x4 Low and it stays in low even though I went back to 2wd, I also unlocked the manual hubs. I tried rolling the truck at a few mph as well as being stopped switching the selector. The dash light did change from 4x4 low to flashing 4x4 Hi, but is still engaged in low. Any suggestions . Also how does this operate, I image thru the computer and then switches something in the transfer case? Thanks guys.


----------



## condo plow

I had fun last night...good nite dont know why it posted upside down


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I need to put transmission in neutral when you shift into low or out


----------



## 2_Djinn

jbutch83;1609621 said:


> You been watching the radar? See how it keeps breaking up as it hits the south end of LaPorte? I was able to go out and salt today, will have at least another salt run in and see what happens from there.


Yeah looked promising during the day time yesterday when it was switching over. Ended up pushing an inch or so of slush at one place. This whole season has been dud after dud of a storm.


----------



## dieselss

Might be the shift motor as well. Seen a few go bad in my days at the dealer


----------



## jbutch83

2_Djinn;1609958 said:


> Yeah looked promising during the day time yesterday when it was switching over. Ended up pushing an inch or so of slush at one place. This whole season has been dud after dud of a storm.


I hear what you are saying. It's been getting better each month though, I have 2 zero tolerance accounts and I just did billing this morning and February's bill was double December's.


----------



## erkoehler

Madness is what that was! 12+ in Zion it seemed.


----------



## Midwest Pond

erkoehler;1610024 said:


> Madness is what that was! 12+ in Zion it seemed.


agreed.... almost as bad as the blizzard with half the snow


----------



## road2damascus

It hasn't stopped up here. Just not coming down as hard.


----------



## birchwood

Just saw a nice little plug for Artic Snow and Ice on WGN, looked like Santa was driving the truck.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Lol, i just saw that too. Also looked like he was wasting salt.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1610115 said:


> Lol, i just saw that too. Also looked like he was wasting salt.


Oh look who it is..... Mr Fancy Pants himself.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Easy now. Been a rough few days. Lol. Waiting for WGN weather right now. I'm looking to scoot down to Indy tonight or tomorrow morning and I need to know if anything is gonna happen here.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1610125 said:


> Easy now. Been a rough few days. Lol. Waiting for WGN weather right now. I'm looking to scoot down to Indy tonight or tomorrow morning and I need to know if anything is gonna happen here.


I'll let ya slide. Its ok.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushing some snow.


----------



## 2011F250Lariat

swtiih;1609903 said:


> I realize this isn't the Ford section and I will post over there as well. With so many of you guys having Fords I thought somebody might have some insight.
> I have a 2008 F250 5.4L gas motor with the electronic 4x4. I have the 3 position selector on the dash with the selections being (2wd / 4x4 Hi / 4x4 low) I put the selector in 4x4 Low and it stays in low even though I went back to 2wd, I also unlocked the manual hubs. I tried rolling the truck at a few mph as well as being stopped switching the selector. The dash light did change from 4x4 low to flashing 4x4 Hi, but is still engaged in low. Any suggestions . Also how does this operate, I image thru the computer and then switches something in the transfer case? Thanks guys.


definately have to put our fords into neutral for shifting into or out of 4x4 LOW.


----------



## erkoehler

Still have one guy out doing cleanups, long but good storm!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

erkoehler;1610181 said:


> Still have one guy out doing cleanups, long but good storm!


Same here.

Got the approval to salt tonight. That makes me happy.


----------



## dieselss

All ya all. Ain't fair. Just saying !!! Enjoy tho


----------



## birchwood

*Plow width*

I want your thoughts

I had a cop follow me into my yard this afternoon and he measured my blade and told me with my wing I am too wide. It was 9' 4", he said It could only be 8'. So when I'm traveling I would have to talk them off.

So then I was thinking I use to have a topkick with a 10' blade and never had any problems.

So whats your thoughts or does any one know the legal width?


----------



## mikeitu7

Where did they measure it. Just wondering if it was tinley park. I have heard of them doing that.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Did he write you?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

were you driving with the plow angled or straight? angled it may be only 8'...


----------



## birchwood

It was in Joliet, but not a Joliet cop, I thought maybe a Forest Preserve cop, not sure. 

No ticket he said if he sees it again then he would

I had it straight and I asked what if I angled it and he said if I was 6" wider then the truck on either side it wouldn't work, angled driver side was good but passenger side was a foot past.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I have never heard of that but ill check the IL Compiled Statues and advise.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anything over 8'6" requires wide load permit. So a 9' plow angled is less then 8'6", your all good. This applies to any motor vehicle on the road.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I'm thinking there is an exemption otherwise every state county and municipal plow would have to have that signage. Either way it's pimpy and would most likely get tossed in court.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Municipal vehicles are exempt from most of those laws. Like over weight and such.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I got pulled over last night also. Good times. I worked my magic and got out of three tickets. Ended up only getting a Village ordinance ticket. But could have been ugly. He had me dead to rights on a few big ones.


----------



## Bartlett_2

Midwest Pond;1610026 said:


> agreed.... almost as bad as the blizzard with half the snow


I agree! On my first push, I had to make a couple passes to get to pavement to break in, then take small cuts if I didn't want to chase trails. I do have to say, this one was much more fun. I got 2 pull pushes and 3 on some, and multiple saltings, and still have energy left.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

got snow coming down pretty good here in Tinley Park Micro flakes but it still coming downvisibility is about a half mile


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

birchwood;1610245 said:


> It was in Joliet, but not a Joliet cop, I thought maybe a Forest Preserve cop, not sure.
> 
> No ticket he said if he sees it again then he would
> 
> I had it straight and I asked what if I angled it and he said if I was 6" wider then the truck on either side it wouldn't work, angled driver side was good but passenger side was a foot past.


That's why your suppose to angle your blade when you travel. Also better air flow!


SullivanSeptic;1610250 said:


> Anything over 8'6" requires wide load permit. So a 9' plow angled is less then 8'6", your all good. This applies to any motor vehicle on the road.


Yup.


SullivanSeptic;1610268 said:


> Municipal vehicles are exempt from most of those laws. Like over weight and such.


Yup. Nobody is going to pull them over.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1610302 said:


> got snow coming down pretty good here in Tinley Park Micro flakes but it still coming downvisibility is about a half mile


Salt run tomorrow morning is looking good!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Debating if I should go grab a load of salt or not. Getting low. Anyone need any bulk tonight? I can load it.


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1610337 said:


> Salt run tomorrow morning is looking good!


I don't know....chemicals are working very well. Everything g is wet, it's been snowing all day and nothing is sticking here. Temps only down to 28.


----------



## buildinon

I have heard and been told many times that having the wings on the plow while traveling is illegal my dealer even advised me of that when I got them installed on the V's, even while in reverse position traveling. So I just tell my guys to take them off as it only takes a few minutes to pull the pins and twist and re-install when they need them. If they don't the ticket is on them, if a cop decides to give them one. But with a straight blade you do loose 1 foot of width if I recall correctly when you go to full angle position. So the math should be:

9' plow angled = 8' wide 
8' plow angled = 7 wide
and so on...


----------



## buildinon

I should mention the easy take on and off wings I am talking about are the BOSS ones I am not to sure how easy others come on and off.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1610355 said:


> I don't know....chemicals are working very well. Everything g is wet, it's been snowing all day and nothing is sticking here. Temps only down to 28.


Yes, at these temps, chemicals are doing there job well. My drive, which has just a little salt on it, is covering with slush. My walks are too. Another salt run sure would cap off this wonderful storm!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well its time for sleep, up since 500 am yesterday. It snowed lightly all the way here.....well a good 400 of the 500 miles.

These guys got it HARD.....wish it was us!!!!


----------



## erkoehler

Cleanups overnight and salting, nice finish to a good storm.


----------



## metallihockey88

stumbled across another pretty smokin deal on craigslist for a blade and tailgate spreader for anyone looking. as usual jsut dont have the money to burn right now or else id be on my way over there

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/pts/3646977288.html


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Gonna be a lot of those soon. Real soon. But that also means a lot of guys are gonna try to sell off junk and call it nice.


----------



## Sawboy

Sully, if that happens I know how to identify junk now. Already got hornswaggled once. Won't be a second time. Lol


----------



## erkoehler

Loading up, we got a dusting and final cleanups.


----------



## ultimate plow

Dusting here.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Salt run here.


----------



## 01PStroke

Don't know who I waved to.... But HEY!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Lol. That was my guy that loaded you. Bahahaha.


----------



## 01PStroke

SullivanSeptic;1610734 said:


> Lol. That was my guy that loaded you. Bahahaha.


Haha thought I saw the Sullivan signage on there.. Good guy right there!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

He's a meat stick! Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No, he likes "The Meat stick"!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Almost to Indy. Party time!


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1610787 said:


> Almost to Indy. Party time!


More like potty time lol sorry couldnt resist. ill go sit in the corner now


----------



## dieselss

Well welcome to Indy


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Thanks. You working at the visitor center now?


----------



## dieselss

No. At The Walmart. As a greeter. It's habbit that I welcome everyone.


----------



## 01PStroke

SullivanSeptic;1610799 said:


> Thanks. You working at the visitor center now?


Wanted to let you know I liked your salt today. Didn't have a jam! Thanks!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

It was a new load. I picked it up and dumped it off at 6:30 last night. Nice and fresh.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Man it's dead here today something must be going on


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep Everyone is out catching their breath for the Next Storm .Plus Sullys is out at a POOP PARTY ,With Jeff as a GREATER


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'm still getting random calls from people who are finally deciding they don't want a 8" ice pack in their driveway

this is after they have driven over it for a few days


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1610901 said:


> i'm still getting random calls from people who are finally deciding they don't want a 8" ice pack in their driveway
> 
> this is after they have driven over it for a few days


I was doing a drive way today and the lady next door came over and asked me to do hers. She only had about two inches of slush on it. I told her 60. She said i was too expensive and she would pay me 40. I told her i can't charge her any less than her neighbor. She said she would rather shovel her big driveway for two hours than give me 60. Then she walked back to her million dollar home.

Hey, if her neighbor found out that i did hers for less i would have had problems. Oh well.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My bank account can't handle all these shiny chrome trucks


----------



## SullivanSeptic

SullivanSeptic;1610911 said:


> My bank account can't handle all these shiny chrome trucks


See. Very shiny.


----------



## dieselss

Nice. Are floor mats included?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

No. Those r extra.


----------



## dieselss

Oh. Then I'd pass. Deal breaker for me fo shoure


----------



## Midwest Pond

road2damascus;1610907 said:


> I was doing a drive way today and the lady next door came over and asked me to do hers. She only had about two inches of slush on it. I told her 60. She said i was too expensive and she would pay me 40. I told her i can't charge her any less than her neighbor. She said she would rather shovel her big driveway for two hours than give me 60. Then she walked back to her million dollar home.
> 
> Hey, if her neighbor found out that i did hers for less i would have had problems. Oh well.


too funny.... I see it all the time..... my favorite line is when they offer me less I tell them I'll sell them my shovel for that amount


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1610907 said:


> I was doing a drive way today and the lady next door came over and asked me to do hers. She only had about two inches of slush on it. I told her 60. She said i was too expensive and she would pay me 40. I told her i can't charge her any less than her neighbor. She said she would rather shovel her big driveway for two hours than give me 60. Then she walked back to her million dollar home.
> 
> Hey, if her neighbor found out that i did hers for less i would have had problems. Oh well.


You oughta ask her when she's gonna do it so you can grab some coffee and watch!


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1610956 said:


> too funny.... I see it all the time..... my favorite line is when they offer me less I tell them I'll sell them my shovel for that amount


Got to remember that one.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1610974 said:


> You oughta ask her when she's gonna do it so you can grab some coffee and watch!


Would of been entertaining.


----------



## kevlars

Heck, I'd loan her my shovel if I could watch!!

Kevlars


----------



## buildinon

I had a few more random calls for resi's as well...they told me they found me on the internet. So I tried to look and I don't advertise at all for residential snow plowing or really snow plwoing at all except on my FB page, the only thing on the internet is my remodeling / construction company so I am intrested how they are finding me...lol...or if someone put me out there without me knowing it  But hey I guess it is free money, 2 wanted the drivewyas, saidewalk to the house, front walk by street, and rear patio cleared I quoted them a hefty price and they were for it. One wanted the driveway salted, hey no problem as they were willing to pay for it  This residentil thing may not be to bad if I really dig into it. As my wife said the other day when we talked about it, less fuel, less travel, put 2 guys in a truck (1 to plow 1 to shovel) and be done with the route in no time. I figure it could pull in the same amount as a regular truck with 30 driveways and be done in a fraction of the time.


----------



## Sawboy

Sounds simple but its not. I've done commercial, and this is my first year doing residential. Residential is much harder. Especially in affluent areas with pavers, curved drives, multiple garages, fountains, sprinkler heads, bball poles, lights along the drive and so on and on and on. 

Don't kid yourself.


----------



## road2damascus

Residential can bring down lots of money per hour but you have to wait for 2 inches to push inmost cases. For you that is icing on the cake because you have commercial/salt accounts. You are working all the time. For me, right now, i wait till it snows 2 inches andt that has been tough last year and this year until this part month. Anytime you want to talk i can tell you about the good points and the headaches of it.


----------



## buildinon

road2 we will defiently be getting together as I have your info still, and I want to get "the northern" guys together and do something. Ye sit would just be an add on, and I assume that it could be a real headache as well with the extra hazards in the way. We will talk more aout it  Maybe even do lunch at Real Urban BBQ one day in either Highland Park or Vernon Hills (if ya like bbq never met a guy who didn't lol)


----------



## road2damascus

buildinon;1610997 said:


> road2 we will defiently be getting together as I have your info still, and I want to get "the northern" guys together and do something. Ye sit would just be an add on, and I assume that it could be a real headache as well with the extra hazards in the way. We will talk more aout it  Maybe even do lunch at Real Urban BBQ one day in either Highland Park or Vernon Hills (if ya like bbq never met a guy who didn't lol)


Yes. I am 5 minutes walking from urban. Love that joint. You also do what i do when its not snowing but on a much larger scale than me. Might be both lunch and dinner.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1610990 said:


> Sounds simple but its not. I've done commercial, and this is my first year doing residential. Residential is much harder. Especially in affluent areas with pavers, curved drives, multiple garages, fountains, sprinkler heads, bball poles, lights along the drive and so on and on and on.
> 
> Don't kid yourself.


I just give you all the hard ones with the biggest truck. Thats all


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1611012 said:


> I just give you all the hard ones with the biggest truck. Thats all


Think you were just trying to see what i was made of, bob just got stuck in the middle lol


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1611021 said:


> Think you were just trying to see what i was made of, bob just got stuck in the middle lol


It was a very good team. Very efficient, high quality work.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

A good mix of both works for me. Have enough resi's to fill an 8 hour route. Hit the kinda of neighborhoods none of us can afford to live in and you can make a good buck.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Anyone want to do Hooters Saturday night


----------



## buildinon

With the construction side I have scaled down the last two years and plan on doing so even more this year. If I had it my way I would go all snow  but that has been rough the last two years. The main thing we have been working on right now is converting into rental property investment. A buddy and myself have started buying propeties and I do the remodeling on them, then we are holding on to them now instead of flipping them now. He owns a few restaurants and used to play football, so he has the backing for the long term investment on them. I am just the grunt man on them. But my goal is to get away from construction totally, and go all snow in the next few years and only do construction on the properties that we own or are investing in and that is it.


----------



## buildinon

Which Hooters? And Saturday nights are hard to sell tot he wife...lol...week nights are a lot easier sell as she has to work the next day, and I tend to give the weekends to her.


----------



## Sawboy

Build, I have a great biz opportunity for you and your buddy as well. You guys are right in my niche!


----------



## buildinon

I don't know Sawboy...I know your dad and well you know...lmao!!! I should I know who he is from fishing  And my buddy is the money man on this I just have a "small" investment in it, I am the "grunt man" as I stated and I get a larger portion in return due to that, but I don't have to add any extra for cost or anything. I just put a little in upfront, and he has been the bank roll since with that, and we have been going from there. So far so good.


----------



## erkoehler

So any snows on the horizon???


----------



## GMC99

erkoehler;1611071 said:


> So any snows on the horizon???


Monday into Tuesday, then spring arrives


----------



## buildinon

Spring arrives tomorrow doesn't it...lol...atleast according to the weather man :laughing:


----------



## snowguys

Buildinon you have any pics of your equipment on fb?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1610911 said:


> My bank account can't handle all these shiny chrome trucks


I found you one already decal, check out!!!!!









it as a touch on Shiny......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah, i know about him. He's out of Colorado. Actually he was walking around the conference also. Had a few people ask if we were the same or not.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1611071 said:


> So any snows on the horizon???


The far western guys and the River have the best chances today....Maybe the Models will flip.....Who am I kidding, they will



SullivanSeptic;1611148 said:


> Yeah, i know about him. He's out of Colorado. Actually he was walking around the conference also. Had a few people ask if we were the same or not.


Ya never know with out a DNA test.... he could be your long lost better looking twin brother


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1611071 said:


> So any snows on the horizon???


Other than some lake snow showers along the lake tomorrow night into Saturday morning, NOPE.


----------



## swtiih

road2damascus;1610907 said:


> I was doing a drive way today and the lady next door came over and asked me to do hers. She only had about two inches of slush on it. I told her 60. She said i was too expensive and she would pay me 40. I told her i can't charge her any less than her neighbor. She said she would rather shovel her big driveway for two hours than give me 60. Then she walked back to her million dollar home.
> 
> Hey, if her neighbor found out that i did hers for less i would have had problems. Oh well.


very smart thinking


----------



## dlcs

Next monday night there is a chance of Snow. We got enough Snow the other night that we need to haul away tonight.


----------



## Bird21

Hook lift the Swiss Army Knife of trucks.

Pushing snow into a detention basin tonight, come on snow.

Love the removals.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Bird21;1611280 said:


> Hook lift the Swiss Army Knife of trucks.
> 
> Pushing snow into a detention basin tonight, come on snow.
> 
> Love the removals.


I WANT IT! I could really use one. But has to be a six wheeler.


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1611284 said:


> I WANT IT! I could really use one. But has to be a six wheeler.


Better call ronnie iam sure his white one still sitting...


----------



## Bird21

SullivanSeptic;1611284 said:


> I WANT IT! I could really use one. But has to be a six wheeler.


I know a guy selling a Pete 335 six wheeler soon. 2007 i think

Tow truck, winch truck, dump truck, you name it

I hate trailers in the winter so this is the perfect solution.

Not mine yet but if I don't get this one there is a Pete 337 with my name on it


----------



## Mark13

Is that the ctl with the snow tracks on it that Colin possibly could have been talking about?


----------



## Bird21

Mark13;1611304 said:


> Is that the ctl with the snow tracks on it that Colin possibly could have been talking about?


Yes it is

I will be pushing the snow out into the basin from the dump trucks, this thing floats and pushes like crazy. I am a firm believer in the Polar Treads.

Now a follower of the Wolf paws those tires change the skid to an amazing pushing machine. Burns less fuel, no more sliding around risking hitting stuff. Picked up another set today for a Case 90 xt that had the wide tires before. Night and Day


----------



## Mark13

Bird21;1611307 said:


> Yes it is
> 
> I will be pushing the snow out into the basin from the dump trucks, this thing floats and pushes like crazy. I am a firm believer in the Polar Treads.
> 
> Now a follower of the Wolf paws those tires change the skid to an amazing pushing machine. Burns less fuel, no more sliding around risking hitting stuff. Picked up another set today for a Case 90 xt that had the wide tires before. Night and Day


I'll definitely have to check out the polar tracks for my Tak for next winter. It's got the factory block style tracks on it right now and it's freaking useless in snow. I've just been using the dirt bucket to plow my driveway when I want a change from my pickup and it slides all over the place.


----------



## Bird21

Mark13;1611310 said:


> I'll definitely have to check out the polar tracks for my Tak for next winter. It's got the factory block style tracks on it right now and it's freaking useless in snow. I've just been using the dirt bucket to plow my driveway when I want a change from my pickup and it slides all over the place.


I hated the OEM tracks in snow when I first got this machine. Had an issue with them and Bridgestone stepped up and replaced them and in conversation talked me into the Polar treads. I have the reps contact and she is great, tracks shipped right to your door. Pricey but worth it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Bird what are wolfpaws? Tires or tracks


----------



## MR. Elite

This is still for sale..... $700 OBO


----------



## Bird21

Skinny aggressive skid tires


----------



## snowish10

Would like to get everyons opion on which one is better and brighter.
The first link one is a new strobe light bar and the second is a remanufactured light bar.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Whelen-...her_Vehicle_Parts&hash=item2a29d1793e&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-STROBE-WH..._Security_Fire_Protection&hash=item359e4f23e7

Thanks Adam.


----------



## buildinon

snowguys;1611131 said:


> Buildinon you have any pics of your equipment on fb?


Only a couple of 3 diffrent trucks I think and several diffrent storm pictures. There is more project photos on there than anything, but as I stated I don't really advertise at all so up until the last month I had pretty much even neglected that page as well. The last two weeks or so I just started adding some more photos to that page as well and need to add some more. I plan on really pulling back even more this year than I have the last two years as far as the remodeling goes except for on our own projects or for people I know. 
With trying to concentrate on moving more into snow more and rental investment it just doesn't make sense to me to try and strectch myself to thin.


----------



## road2damascus

Dusting in highland park.


----------



## erkoehler

Dusting here as well, time for more salt


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Dropping some here too. Not much but some.


----------



## mikeitu7

Today is gooder than yesterday for a salt run


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Where did this come from. Time for salt.


----------



## condo plow

R&R Yard Design;1611486 said:


> Where did this come from. Time for salt.


We turned on our snow maker placed a big fan in your direction....lol


----------



## dieselss

Coming dwn pretty good just about a full salt run for us


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So when do ya only do half a salt run


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Salting some places now waiting for approval to do the rest.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Thats it Mike I am calling the salt Police


----------



## road2damascus

Is Tuesdays chances slipping away from us for accumulating snow? Seems a couple weather sites changed their forecasts.


----------



## ultimate plow

1-2" would be great next week.


----------



## Midwest Pond

ultimate plow;1611602 said:


> 1-2" would be great next week.


agreed..... one last push for the season


----------



## 01PStroke

Anyone have eyes on alsip area?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I salted my stuff out there already. I salted all my stuff from Orland to just North of Midway


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Plowed 3 places and salted everything


----------



## 01PStroke

I salted alsip yesterday morning.. Might have to do some spot checks?


----------



## road2damascus

Boy, sure has quieted down in here. Must be spring???? 

Its snowing up here by the lake in highland park. On and off. Enough to keep dusting the area.


----------



## Midwest Pond

well before Spring arrives.....

5 weeks from tomorrow is a fundraiser I'm having at a brewery in Mundelein..... come have a few beers with me

Half the days proceeds go toward my fundraising, so we drink beers and save lives at the same time

Here is a link to the Event.... all the info is there..... hope to see you guys there

https://www.facebook.com/events/343896695730282/

.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

It's quiet time.


----------



## road2damascus

I had quiet time for 15 minutes. I was robbed of the other hour i was expecting.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Sorry. I got an hour.


----------



## snorider075

Just came in from outside riding with my little girl on her sno scoot, what a blast! Now it's quiet time down for the count


----------



## road2damascus

I just read a Dr suess book called go dog go. Now i am sending them to the jungle Jim and the mini trampolines to burn some energy. Can't wait to sleep.


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1611756 said:


> I had quiet time for 15 minutes. I was robbed of the other hour i was expecting.


hopefully i robbed it. If in stuck rodding sewers all day why should you get to sleep lol


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1611799 said:


> hopefully i robbed it. If in stuck rodding sewers all day why should you get to sleep lol


Now that i am thinking of you rodding out sewers, i feel much better about my life. Thank you.


----------



## road2damascus

These dustings are a tease. I just wanna plow. Its never enough. I think i got a problem.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds like you boys had abit work this morning. Tuesday.....its so far away.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone going to the show in Indy?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1611808 said:


> Sounds like you boys had abit work this morning. Tuesday.....its so far away.


If i had your plow i would be even worse. I would be cruising around looking for anything that was not touched.


----------



## 01PStroke

At the world of wheels. Anyone else?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Maybe sunday


----------



## ultimate plow

Midwest Pond;1611754 said:


> well before Spring arrives.....
> 
> 5 weeks from tomorrow is a fundraiser I'm having at a brewery in Mundelein..... come have a few beers with me
> 
> Half the days proceeds go toward my fundraising, so we drink beers and save lives at the same time
> 
> Here is a link to the Event.... all the info is there..... hope to see you guys there
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/events/343896695730282/
> 
> .


Iv been to the tighthead brewery before. Pretty good beers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1611823 said:


> Maybe sunday


Boss bringing their SS Vee....?


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1611803 said:


> Now that i am thinking of you rodding out sewers, i feel much better about my life. Thank you.


Ouch that wasnt very nice. Your lucky i need ya to patch that floor and wall tommorow or id give ya piece of my mind lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im out rodding sewers now. Actually went from romeoville, to Cicero and Cermak. Now I am at 119th and Western in Blue Island. Good times. We found a large bundle of needles in the line so far.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1611841 said:


> Im out rodding sewers now. Actually went from romeoville, to Cicero and Cermak. Now I am at 119th and Western in Blue Island. Good times. We found a large bundle of needles in the line so far.


Yea my day has been fun. Had to rod a horribly neglected grease line at johnny rockets in bolingbrook. First time ive ever seen the grease from the basin backing up into the floor sinks lol woulda had you out there but we needed it pumped and jetted and they use those clowns at mahoney. Then got do dig up a kitchen line in a 120 year old house in evanston that lirerally packed solid with roots. Been goin on so long the roots were comin through the foundation lol what a mess, gotta repipe it tommorow


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1611839 said:


> Ouch that wasnt very nice. Your lucky i need ya to patch that floor and wall tommorow or id give ya piece of my mind lol


You know what, i changed my mind. I rather be rodding out sewers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

starting to look like a poss. event for the west, southwest and south on tuesday.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1611901 said:


> starting to look like a poss. event for the west, southwest and south on tuesday.


No north huh. Still got 50 north/south shifts to go before Tuesday. Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1611905 said:


> No north huh. Still got 50 north/south shifts to go before Tuesday. Lol


it doesnt rule out a salting, still have time.......


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1611906 said:


> it doesnt rule out a salting, still have time.......


Just give me two inches olddog. Thats all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

HuH? I'm unable to respond to that statement.....HeHe


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

625 ILCS 5/15-101(c); the provisions of this chapter governing size,weight, and load do not apply to any snow and ice removal equipment that is no more than 12 feet in width, if the equipment displays flags at least 18 inches square mounted on the driver's side of the snow plow. 
These vehicles must be equipped with an illuminated rotating, oscillating, or flashing amber light or lights, or a flashing amber strobe light or lights, mounted on the top of the cab and of sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal sunlight. 
If all these conditions are not met, the driver could face a $500.00 overwidth citation. 

So 12 feet wide with flags and amber light or lights. Exempt from weight (gross and axle), but not registration.

From our convo earlier this week.


----------



## snowguys

Nice looking up


----------



## birchwood

Hambrick & Co.;1611927 said:


> 625 ILCS 5/15-101(c); the provisions of this chapter governing size,weight, and load do not apply to any snow and ice removal equipment that is no more than 12 feet in width, if the equipment displays flags at least 18 inches square mounted on the driver's side of the snow plow.
> These vehicles must be equipped with an illuminated rotating, oscillating, or flashing amber light or lights, or a flashing amber strobe light or lights, mounted on the top of the cab and of sufficient intensity to be visible at 500 feet in normal sunlight.
> If all these conditions are not met, the driver could face a $500.00 overwidth citation.
> 
> So 12 feet wide with flags and amber light or lights. Exempt from weight (gross and axle), but not registration.
> 
> From our convo earlier this week.


So what does this mean? We can have a larger plow as long as we have an amber light, and I thought it was illegal to drive with your amber light on.


----------



## birchwood

Any body read the keep thinking article in Snow magazine?


----------



## buildinon

Mike I do believe that is only for Gov't / Municipal plows as if you dig back and find the vehicle codes for lighting which we did earlier this year some where in here there was really tricky wording in there about it as well. Some others not in this thread have mentioned about having to get the permits and getting tickets without the permits from Sec of State Police as well as State Police while being on the Highway's. So I am not sure how it all works for sure, but the wording is very very tricky to say the least.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1611926 said:


> HuH? I'm unable to respond to that statement.....HeHe


Twisted sicko. I do see what you are looking at ON THE MODELS!


----------



## mikeitu7

Light snow on the ground closer to indiana border, ramps are slippery


----------



## SnowMatt13

We can have all the same discussions this weekend that we had last. Every model run will be different. We will go from nothing to 4" and then we'll end up getting burried like we did on Tuesday. Would be nice if March would follow February's lead and keep the snow going.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

mikeitu7;1612082 said:


> Light snow on the ground closer to indiana border, ramps are slippery


Yes, farther east you go, the more snow. Blue Island and Posen area's are covering up too. Salting out here now. Even had to drop the plow for a quick clean up!


----------



## ultimate plow

Looks like this next storm has the potential for a good amount of snow. We need it to move more north.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

ultimate plow;1612148 said:


> Looks like this next storm has the potential for a good amount of snow. We need it to move more north.


Not gonna happen. We r lucky to even get a salt run.


----------



## erkoehler

Bring on the next one! Picked up a nice stacking job and plow job yesterday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Some models just out have us boys down here in a nice accumulating snow early next week. Has you boys north of the city getting just flurries. I'm sure that will change again by tomorrow!


----------



## clncut

I like Terry's model.....not going to get my hopes up yet. Would be a nice way to end the season!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1612170 said:


> Not gonna happen. We r lucky to even get a salt run.


I agree and also wouldn't mind it. Salt run is gooder than no run!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

clncut;1612188 said:


> I like Terry's model.....not going to get my hopes up yet. Would be a nice way to end the season!


That model would be great for us, or anybody south of the city!


----------



## erkoehler

Finally at a computer, can upload some pictures!


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1612191 said:


> That model would be great for us, or anybody south of the city!


Maybe us southsiders get lucky this time....


----------



## lino9408

Hello guys! First time posting this year


----------



## SullivanSeptic

lino9408;1612285 said:


> Hello guys! First time posting this year


Welcome. Now out with it then. Where u from and what u got? Lol


----------



## road2damascus

clncut;1612278 said:


> Maybe us southsiders get lucky this time....


Well us northside boys have used up our luck. Especially that two inch lakeside LES snow in December. I am not expecting much but would love one more before i pull the stakes and put everything away.


----------



## lino9408

SullivanSeptic;1612287 said:


> Welcome. Now out with it then. Where u from and what u got? Lol


Haha im from crystal lake/ woodstock area... Have a 2008 f350 with 9ft western pro plus and swanson salt spreader and a 2003 f250 with a western plow as well not sure what exact size it is...have to check later. lol


----------



## dlcs

The NAM just put up over 14" + for northern Illinois.


----------



## road2damascus

dlcs;1612295 said:


> The NAM just put up over 14" + for northern Illinois.


The NAM has been favoring a more northern path all along. I wish it is true.


----------



## road2damascus

lino9408;1612292 said:


> Haha im from crystal lake/ woodstock area... Have a 2008 f350 with 9ft western pro plus and swanson salt spreader and a 2003 f250 with a western plow as well not sure what exact size it is...have to check later. lol


Welcome. Bunch of good guys here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1612302 said:


> Welcome. Bunch of good guys here.


Speak for yourself. I'm a jerk.


----------



## dieselss

I'll 2nd that. Lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

So it looks like I'll have to do repairs on Monday before the next storm...... popped a spring on the plow during the last storm..... never repaired it before, I'm assuming I'll run into problems


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1612321 said:


> So it looks like I'll have to do repairs on Monday before the next storm...... popped a spring on the plow during the last storm..... never repaired it before, I'm assuming I'll run into problems


Easy repair. What kind of plow? I might be able to come help you if needed. My local napa stocked 20k inn western parts last season and has not sold much. I am sure he has a spring. Is the eye bolt ok?


----------



## bigplowguy

snowish10;1611366 said:


> Would like to get everyons opion on which one is better and brighter.
> The first link one is a new strobe light bar and the second is a remanufactured light bar.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Whelen-...her_Vehicle_Parts&hash=item2a29d1793e&vxp=mtr
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-STROBE-WH..._Security_Fire_Protection&hash=item359e4f23e7
> 
> Thanks Adam.


You can pick up the mc16ma on strobesnmore.com for $179.99 and save yourself some money looks like a good light for the money.


----------



## clncut

dlcs;1612295 said:


> The NAM just put up over 14" + for northern Illinois.


Noooo! you had your fun with the last one. It's our turn!!!!


----------



## kevlars

Terry Swails just posted again on FB. Looks like dlcs and I should be having some fun! I hope it makes it over to "the other side"...of the state that is!

Kevlars


----------



## road2damascus

clncut;1612333 said:


> Noooo! you had your fun with the last one. It's our turn!!!!


I already said i am rooting for you guys. Two out of three models favor south


----------



## 01PStroke

Another FORD guy!


----------



## Midwest Pond

road2damascus;1612327 said:


> Easy repair. What kind of plow? I might be able to come help you if needed. My local napa stocked 20k inn western parts last season and has not sold much. I am sure he has a spring. Is the eye bolt ok?


eye bolt is fine.... its not budging, rusted to all hell..... Old style Western.... spring popped at the bottom and both eye bolts are fine


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Tuesday really needs to be watched. Kevlars and dlcs are already under watches. Those areas and along and south of I-80 can see 6 inches plus. Has to be watched for a north or south shift.


----------



## snowguys

I just hit up world of wheels and not one plow truck


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1612314 said:


> Speak for yourself. I'm a jerk.


This is true.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I knew the peanut gallery would chime in


----------



## lino9408

road2damascus;1612302 said:


> Welcome. Bunch of good guys here.


Thats good lol I will upload some pics of my equipment later


----------



## road2damascus

Just got this. 

" THERE IS AN INCREASED POSSIBILITY FOR SIGNIFICANT SNOWFALL ACROSS THE ENTIRE OUTLOOK AREA MONDAY NIGHT INTO TUESDAY NIGHT. SNOWFALL ACCUMULATIONS IN EXCESS OF 6 INCHES WITH WIDESPREAD IMPACTS ARE POSSIBLE ACROSS THE REGION."


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I'm sayin 1/4"-1" Monday and 1"-3" Tuesday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

i might be heading home Monday......i havent looked in 24 hours and wow.....i think it a area wide event now..... what are the locals talking about?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1612405 said:


> i might heading home Monday......i havent looked in 24 hours and wow.....i think it a area wide event now..... what are the locals talking about?


On Skillets facebook, he has a model showing snow up to 6am on Tuesday. It gives 4-6 for south and nwi and 2-4 for north. Lots more west. Admits it is incomplete depiction of snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

yes, i truly believe this will move north a touch. This isn't a clipper either, is has some punch to it. It should be sampled by morning so the track should clearer by the afternoon runs.

it sucks having no internet at the buildings I'm working at!!!


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1612428 said:


> yes, i truly believe this will move north a touch. This isn't a clipper either, is has some punch to it. It should be sampled by morning so the track should clearer by the afternoon runs.
> 
> it sucks having no internet at the buildings I'm working at!!!


What kind of phone do you have again?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1612428 said:


> yes, i truly believe this will move north a touch. This isn't a clipper either, is has some punch to it. It should be sampled by morning so the track should clearer by the afternoon runs.
> 
> it sucks having no internet at the buildings I'm working at!!!


Some are calling it an Alberta clipper.

All warnings are currently for far west Illinois. Hazardous Weather statements have been issued for the rest.


----------



## road2damascus

http://www.weather.gov/


----------



## road2damascus

Possible Lake effect snow tonight into morning and weather briefing for Monday\Tuesday. You Chicago/south boys want to check out the lake effect snow possibility. I ain't no push or pat but i can post links 
http://www.crh.noaa.gov/lot/?n=winter_briefing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1612430 said:


> What kind of phone do you have again?


older sprint blackberry 3G with a drilled out camera.

Verison Droid Razr Maxx HD 4G

I'm just out of KC in the outskits. In our shop we are remodeling, there WAS a working Internet relay in the office until I drove a forklift thru it. We just bought the building that across the parking lot the I'm working on now. Once I'm the buildings I barely get cell calls, the phone goes to 1X on Internet signal

here are my trailers ...easy access...LOL...damn plow guy!!!

























other shot of before the snow......now its block with 4ft piles








who did a burnout???.....this area has even been plowed yet, got 2 feet of snow still


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1612476 said:


> older sprint blackberry 3G with a drilled out camera.
> 
> Verison Droid Razr Maxx HD 4G
> 
> I'm just out of KC in the outskits. In our shop we are remodeling, there WAS a working Internet relay in the office until I drove a forklift thru it. We just bought the building that across the parking lot the I'm working on now. Once I'm the buildings I barely get cell calls, the phone goes to 1X on Internet signal
> 
> here are my trailers ...easy access...LOL...damn plow guy!!!
> 
> View attachment 124719
> 
> 
> View attachment 124721
> 
> 
> View attachment 124722
> 
> 
> other shot of before the snow......now its block with 4ft piles
> View attachment 124723
> 
> 
> who did a burnout???.....this area has even been plowed yet, got 2 feet of snow still
> View attachment 124724


Download the app call FOXFI in the play store. It'll get you free tethering of the internet so you can use your fancy laptop and keep us updated!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

gut









rebuild


----------



## metallihockey88

Looks like ya need to get EK out there with the ebling to clean up around those trailers


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1612480 said:


> Download the app call FOXFI in the play store. It'll get you free tethering of the internet so you can use your fancy laptop and keep us updated!


I'll try it, hell my MIFI doesnt even work.....my laptop stays at the hotel


----------



## 1olddogtwo

its joke around here, nobody uses big EQM around here. You dont see loaders at HD or Walmarts.....small skids at most (walmart only). Every morning there is heavy Ice from the snow melting, no one is salting.


Some of this larger lots lost 40 to 50% of the parking. Black ice is always fun too!!


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1612498 said:


> I'll try it, hell my MIFI doesnt even work.....my laptop stays at the hotel


Oh jeeze must really be the boonies then! Lol


----------



## road2damascus

http://aviationweather.gov/adds/satellite/displaysat?region=US&isingle=mult_big&itype=irbw


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1612504 said:


> Every morning there is heavy Ice from the snow melting, no one is salting.
> 
> !!


I think thats how it is in most areas, except Illinois. In Illinois people are sue happy so the need to deice.


----------



## snowish10

bigplowguy;1612328 said:


> You can pick up the mc16ma on strobesnmore.com for $179.99 and save yourself some money looks like a good light for the money.


Thanks! I found a few videos on that light bar looks pretty bright. Looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1612476 said:


> older sprint blackberry 3G with a drilled out camera.
> 
> Verison Droid Razr Maxx HD 4G
> 
> I'm just out of KC in the outskits. In our shop we are remodeling, there WAS a working Internet relay in the office until I drove a forklift thru it. We just bought the building that across the parking lot the I'm working on now. Once I'm the buildings I barely get cell calls, the phone goes to 1X on Internet signal
> 
> here are my trailers ...easy access...LOL...damn plow guy!!!
> 
> View attachment 124719
> 
> 
> View attachment 124721
> 
> 
> View attachment 124722
> 
> 
> other shot of before the snow......now its block with 4ft piles
> View attachment 124723
> 
> 
> who did a burnout???.....this area has even been plowed yet, got 2 feet of snow still
> View attachment 124724


WTH kind of plowing is that? They didn't even clean out from under the fifth wheel hitches? First day plowing? LMAO


----------



## snowish10

I thought this was a pretty impressive snow moving operation.


----------



## ultimate plow

Storms moving north. Everybody seems to be in the 6-10" range. All we can do is be positive. Cheers


----------



## mikeitu7

U think that's a lowballer doing that lot. Can imagine the bill when they finish.


----------



## lino9408

ultimate plow;1612632 said:


> Storms moving north. Everybody seems to be in the 6-10" range. All we can do is be positive. Cheers


Hey what part of Mchenry county are you from?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Now is it going to be wet or fluffy


----------



## snowish10

terry updated 15 mins ago, as of right now his map says everyones going to get somewhere around 4-8ish inches of snow.


----------



## ultimate plow

lino9408;1612635 said:


> Hey what part of Mchenry county are you from?


I plow in algonquin/elgin


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1612618 said:


> I thought this was a pretty impressive snow moving operation.


That is the most ******** set up ever. Talk about a useless waste of fuel and money. How about a simple dozer and push snow up into the same pile.


----------



## lino9408

ultimate plow;1612638 said:


> I plow in algonquin/elgin


Nice Im in the Crystal lake/ Woodstock area


----------



## Mark13

lino9408;1612644 said:


> Nice Im in the Crystal lake/ Woodstock area


There's a couple guys from that area on here. One of them drives a chevy with a boss v, he's a real piece of work.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1612618 said:


> I thought this was a pretty impressive snow moving operation.


You wanna see a real snow removal Outfit look on youtube SHAMROCK SNOW REMOVAL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here ya go


----------



## 1olddogtwo

A WS Watch should be up later today.....Winter Storm Warning is eminent


----------



## Midwest Pond

it looks lovely!!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Starting to change already.


----------



## Midwest Pond

to summer? :laughing:


if I can get another push or two, I'd be happy......

then I just want to start building waterfalls


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Last year on March 6th it was 70 plus degree's. This year, we might still be out plowing snow (a lot of snow) from a storm on the 5th. What a difference a year makes!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what you mean might


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1612720 said:


> what you mean might


Do you think everyone will be hit?


----------



## SnowMatt13

NWS out of the quad cities is saying heaviest snow band will set up along and NORTH of I-80 now. Anyone else got their crystal ball up and running this am?
At this point hoping for enough to plow, need to wait until tonight or tomorrow am to get a better idea on where heavier snow may fall.
We went from a total forecast of 2.6 inches to 7.5 overnight, probably go back and forth a dozen more times..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm liken it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hanging at HD waiting for them to open......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1612741 said:


> NWS out of the quad cities is saying heaviest snow band will set up along and NORTH of I-80 now. Anyone else got their crystal ball up and running this am?
> At this point hoping for enough to plow, need to wait until tonight or tomorrow am to get a better idea on where heavier snow may fall.
> We went from a total forecast of 2.6 inches to 7.5 overnight, probably go back and forth a dozen more times..


I've been doing quick glances every 24 hours after work.....Tonight I'll spend some quality time....... I'm planning on leaving Monday 5pm, DG at midnight, plow on and home by 1-130am


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1612744 said:


> Hanging at HD waiting for them to open......


If you were there a little earlier you would have seen the two minivans full of shovellers and a 1/2 ton 80's 2wd pickup with a snowbear plow


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1612669 said:


> Here ya go


I'd hate to see what that bill comes out it be.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

Should be a fun Tuesday.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It sure sounds like it Maggie. Looks like I'll get to try out a new toy that I just hooked up to the Ford!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1612867 said:


> It sure sounds like it Maggie. Looks like I'll get to try out a new toy that I just hooked up to the Ford!


Yeah. You gonna show us some pics or what? I saw it sitting in the driveway but haven't had time to really look.


----------



## lino9408

Mark13;1612648 said:


> There's a couple guys from that area on here. One of them drives a chevy with a boss v, he's a real piece of work.


Does that mean hes a good guy or naa? It could go both ways lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

You know I have no clue how to do that? I'm surprised I can get on this site and type. I'm a truck driver who had to buy his CDL off the govener years ago!


----------



## Mark13

lino9408;1612876 said:


> Does that mean hes a good guy or naa? It could go both ways lol


I was going more for the naa side of things. But I probably should be talking myself up instead of down


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Ron just picked this up.

9'2" Boss V. 2 Years old.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes I did. Thanks Ryan. I sold my 8'2" to another PS member. This was really a deal I couldn't pass up!


----------



## lino9408

Mark13;1612883 said:


> I was going more for the naa side of things. But I probably should be talking myself up instead of down


Haha what area do you plow?


----------



## Mark13

lino9408;1612892 said:


> Haha what area do you plow?


Woodstock and Crystal Lake.


----------



## brianbrich1

Pushin 2 Please;1612890 said:


> Yes I did. Thanks Ryan. I sold my 8'2" to another PS member. This was really a deal I couldn't pass up!


No clue what you are talking about.... For some reason I have an old school boss blade with wings laying around if anyone is interested.


----------



## lino9408

Mark13;1612901 said:


> Woodstock and Crystal Lake.


Do have a company or just a on the side thing?


----------



## WilliamOak

Pushin 2 Please;1612890 said:


> Yes I did. Thanks Ryan. I sold my 8'2" to another PS member. This was really a deal I couldn't pass up!


Doug's old V passin through to another ps member?


----------



## brianbrich1

Damn near stole it ron would say......with some nice accesories...... Thanks ron!!! My driver for that truck is excited!!!


----------



## Mark13

lino9408;1612905 said:


> Do have a company or just a on the side thing?


I sub for a company in Crystal Lake along with doing my own thing once I'm done with my sub route.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

brianbrich1;1612910 said:


> Damn near stole it ron would say......with some nice accesories...... Thanks ron!!! My driver for that truck is excited!!!


Your welcome! Thank you!


----------



## lino9408

Mark13;1612912 said:


> I sub for a company in Crystal Lake along with doing my own thing once I'm done with my sub route.


Okay fershure lol


----------



## Mark13

lino9408;1612920 said:


> Okay fershure lol


You work for someone else or do your own thing?


----------



## dheavychevy38

Hey mark. How ya been ?? Hows the truck??


----------



## Mark13

dheavychevy38;1612943 said:


> Hey mark. How ya been ?? Hows the truck??


I've been good, saltings and snow have been keeping me fairly busy. Truck's good, got new tires. Very dirty right now, salt dust, gravel/mud roads, muddy farm yards, and more salt dust. It's tritone, tan, gray, white.

How've you been Denny?


----------



## lino9408

Mark13;1612932 said:


> You work for someone else or do your own thing?


My dad owns Two Amigos Landscaping, i dont know if you seen us around, i might take over in a few years lol wesport


----------



## Mark13

lino9408;1612955 said:


> My dad owns Two Amigos Landscaping, i dont know if you seen us around, i might take over in a few years lol wesport


I see your guys trucks around. I passed a white superduty dump pulling a NH skid the last time it snowed at 14/47.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Spending this beautiful day cleaning the shop.


----------



## lino9408

Mark13;1612957 said:


> I see your guys trucks around. I passed a white superduty dump pulling a NH skid the last time it snowed at 14/47.


Oh nice and it was Probably my dad, im short 5,4 so you'll recognize me if you see me lol


----------



## clncut

Terry FB update is out. Still looks good......


----------



## MR. Elite

DIRISHMAN;1612667 said:


> You wanna see a real snow removal Outfit look on youtube SHAMROCK SNOW REMOVAL


WORD Dennis!!!! Took the words right out of my mouth!!! 
There video is quite impressive also... almost looks like they've done it B4..... LOL


----------



## snowguys

Can't get our hopes up just yet I'm sure it will change before Monday night


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1612864 said:


> I'd hate to see what that bill comes out it be.


NOT ME!!! Actually.... Id love to b the 1 invoicing a few times a.... week!! :laughing:


----------



## snowish10

MR. Elite;1612983 said:


> NOT ME!!! Actually.... Id love to b the 1 invoicing a few times a.... week!! :laughing:


Thats very true. I think everyone would love that! They have some pretty cool old school trucks. Thumbs Up


----------



## SnowMatt13

NWS out of Milwaukee calling for 6-10 at the border now. Heaviest Tuesday during the day.


----------



## Midwest Pond

How about them BlackHawks???


oh..... and we're getting snow!!!!

.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The what hawks? Never heard of them.


----------



## Abe568

Anyone know where to pick up a truck side wiring harness for a 95 ram 2500 for a unimount plow?


----------



## metallihockey88

Abe568;1613024 said:


> Anyone know where to pick up a truck side wiring harness for a 95 ram 2500 for a unimount plow?


Call john at johns garage hes got tons of unimount parts and very reasonable prices. 847 998 9557


----------



## Abe568

Where abouts is that? Guy I work with is selling a practically new unimount pro plow for a very good price, I've got the mount but would really like to find a harness for a good price in good condition.


----------



## metallihockey88

Abe568;1613029 said:


> Where abouts is that? Guy I work with is selling a practically new unimount pro plow for a very good price, I've got the mount but would really like to find a harness for a good price in good condition.


Hes out of glenview. Been a western dealer forever so has tons of used stuff


----------



## snowguys

John is a good guy to deal with


----------



## Abe568

Thanks guys


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Winter Storm Watches posted for north of the cheddar curtain.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1613030 said:


> Hes out of glenview. Been a western dealer forever so has tons of used stuff


Yep great guy but loves to talk your ear off right eric


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1613040 said:


> Winter Storm Watches posted for north of the cheddar curtain.


Think our will be issued tonight ot tommorow morning


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pushin 2 Please;1613040 said:


> Winter Storm Watches posted for north of the cheddar curtain.





DIRISHMAN;1613044 said:


> Think our will be issued tonight ot tommorow morning


Issued for the whole area now. Somewhere here, or real close will see close to 10 inches. Maybe more. Still unknown as far as the track. Looks like now it is trending more north.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Moving north? Seems to be the going pattern.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

At least its going to be fluffy


----------



## mikeplowman

DIRISHMAN;1612669 said:


> Here ya go


how much for my 2 car driveway with that big ass blower? :laughing:


----------



## lino9408

Anybody need a plow? Great condition, bought in 2008 new, stored inside during the summer no rust except the blade, probably will need a new blade soon. Western pro plus 8' 6" straight blade, ultra mount! keeps saying upload failed on pictures if your interested i can text or email pictures sorry. Price = best offer


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sure. I'll offer $500


----------



## lino9408

SullivanSeptic;1613089 said:


> Sure. I'll offer $500


Ill wait a lil, to see if any body else has an offer, paid like 5k for it lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lino9408;1613091 said:


> Ill wait a lil, to see if any body else has an offer, paid like 5k for it lol


Five fifty


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hey. U asked for an offer. I thought $500 was high. Try putting a price out there then.


----------



## Spool it up

SSI , you getting hammered yet up yonder ?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Spool it up;1613109 said:


> SSI , you getting hammered yet up yonder ?


I don't know if he is but I'm tryin to get hammered right now. Hope I don't run out of beer. Only had 32 in the fridge!


----------



## lino9408

SullivanSeptic;1613105 said:


> Hey. U asked for an offer. I thought $500 was high. Try putting a price out there then.


4000 obo its in great condition!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Spool it up;1613109 said:


> SSI , you getting hammered yet up yonder ?


Who's SSI

Sullivan septic incorporate ?

Social Security income?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lino9408;1613115 said:


> 4000 obo its in great condition!


what are we betting bidding onI haven't read the last 5 pages


----------



## brianbrich1

I got a boss plow side u can have for a grand obo


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1613121 said:


> I got a boss plow side u can have for a grand obo


so what's the good word wings on Tuesday night


----------



## lino9408

1olddogtwo;1613119 said:


> what are we betting bidding onI haven't read the last 5 pages


Western pro plus 8' 6" straight blade, ultra mount,no rust, just a little on the blade


----------



## kevlars

I didn't know I subscribed to the classifieds!!


----------



## metallihockey88

Haha here we go. Bout to meet all the "good" guys road2damascus was telling you about when ya introduced yourself lino948. Usually just the southside boys causin trouble haha


----------



## lino9408

metallihockey88;1613127 said:


> Haha here we go. Bout to meet all the "good" guys road2damascus was telling you about when ya introduced yourself lino948. Usually just the southside boys causin trouble haha


Haha yea i see..jeez


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1613127 said:


> Haha here we go. Bout to meet all the "good" guys road2damascus was telling you about when ya introduced yourself lino948. Usually just the southside boys causin trouble haha





lino9408;1613130 said:


> Haha yea i see..jeez


Im from the Southwest side of Chicago, just 500 southwest today!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lino9408, welcome to the clubhouse


----------



## Mark13

I've got $600 and I'll even come pick it up.


----------



## WilliamOak

$650 and a case of beer


----------



## lino9408

1olddogtwo;1613137 said:


> lino9408, welcome to the clubhouse


Thank you.. you can call me Lino Thumbs Up


----------



## lino9408

WilliamOak;1613166 said:


> $650 and a case of beer


I dont drink


----------



## 1olddogtwo

550 and free winter forcasting from 4/15 thru 11/15......I have a pretty good rate of calling it


----------



## WilliamOak

O'douls it is then


----------



## lino9408

1olddogtwo;1613173 said:


> 550 and free winter forcasting from 4/15 thru 11/15......I have a pretty good rate of calling it


Am i reading this right... did u say *FREE* winter forcasting?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

lino9408;1613182 said:


> Am i reading this right... did u say *FREE* winter forcasting?


Ill see his free forecasting and raise it... free plowing of any of your accounts during the same time period...


----------



## lino9408

NorthernSvc's;1613194 said:


> Ill see his free forecasting and raise it... free plowing of any of your accounts during the same time period...


Throw in a free truck aswell lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

lino9408;1613169 said:


> I dont drink


You don't drink? You might start if you hang around here long enough. I didn't start drinking until I joined this site!


----------



## lino9408

Pushin 2 Please;1613202 said:


> You don't drink? You might start if you hang around here long enough. I didn't start drinking until I joined this site!


Only 19 my friend Thumbs Up and havent had any good moments while drinking....so no beer for me lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ron you started this group going to aa


----------



## Mark13

WilliamOak;1613166 said:


> $650 and a case of beer


Go away.



Pushin 2 Please;1613202 said:


> You don't drink? You might start if you hang around here long enough. I didn't start drinking until I joined this site!


I've made it to 23 so far without drinking. I find it more entertaining to watch those who do drink, mostly in large quantities and still be able to wake up the next morning and feel great and remember all events of the evening.


----------



## WilliamOak

The bad moments while drinking ARE the good ones. Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lino9408;1613182 said:


> Am i reading this right... did u say *FREE* winter forecasting?


Well no its not really free, for the 450 in cash that you'll receive plus the service in lou of the cash difference. By my math, your saving 600.00 over the 6 months.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1613216 said:


> Go away.
> 
> I've made it to 23 so far without drinking. I find it more entertaining to watch those who do drink, mostly in large quantities and still be able to wake up the next morning and feel great and remember all events of the evening.


I gave up drinking 44 years ago, I bet I dont drink more the a case a year. When I was 38 I called it enough.


----------



## lino9408

1olddogtwo;1613222 said:


> Well no its not really free, for the 450 in cash that you'll receive plus the service in lou of the cash difference. By my math, your saving 600.00 over the 6 months.


Your a good negotiator hard to say no


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1613229 said:


> I gave up drinking 44 years ago, I bet I dont drink more the a case a year. When I was 38 I called it enough.


I just don't think that's true.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what part??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

oh damn, its not 44, its 4 years ago.


----------



## lino9408

1olddogtwo;1613258 said:


> oh damn, its not 44, its 4 years ago.


i was gonna are you 82 but nvm lol


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1613229 said:


> I gave up drinking 44 years ago, I bet I dont drink more the a case a year. When I was 38 I called it enough.


Ok thats great, so now how old are your really? LOL I'm finding that a little Captain Morgan makes the winter not seem so bad after all.


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1613258 said:


> oh damn, its not 44, its 4 years ago.


Ok now that makes sense...lmao I know that video you posted last week of you and your kid in the skidloader, you sure didn't look 82. lol


----------



## GMC99

Here bleeeezard, bleeeeezard, bleeeezard


----------



## road2damascus

Oh my. Missed four pages of fun while i was on my back replacing brake lines so metallihockey has a toy to play in the snow with. 

Lino, i forgot to tell you about the kidney punches and shots below the belt. Watch out for them. If you return fire the shots below the belt won't work on a couple of guys here ;-)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well tomorrow is the big day, DD releasing their new Plow, I have a buyer for mine.....I don't know what to do.....I want the NEW VEE....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dlcs;1613267 said:


> Ok thats great, so now how old are your really? LOL I'm finding that a little Captain Morgan makes the winter not seem so bad after all.


fourty three


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1613274 said:


> Well tomorrow is the big day, DD releasing their new Plow, I have a buyer for mine.....I don't know what to do.....I want the NEW VEE....


How can they improve on yours?


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1613277 said:


> fourty three


Damn your only three years older than me and thats not old.

Actually, I turn 40 on the 16.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1613273 said:


> Oh my. Missed four pages of fun while i was on my back replacing brake lines so metallihockey has a toy to play in the snow with.
> 
> Lino, i forgot to tell you about the kidney punches and shots below the belt. Watch out for them. If you return fire the shots below the belt won't work on a couple of guys here ;-)


who ueses brakes when you snow piles to hit, silly


----------



## dieselss

What new plow ??


----------



## WilliamOak

Hahahahaha theyre shootin blanks!


----------



## lino9408

road2damascus;1613273 said:


> Oh my. Missed four pages of fun while i was on my back replacing brake lines so metallihockey has a toy to play in the snow with.
> 
> Lino, i forgot to tell you about the kidney punches and shots below the belt. Watch out for them. If you return fire the shots below the belt won't work on a couple of guys here ;-)


Haha okay ill have to think of something then...


----------



## dlcs

1olddogtwo;1613281 said:


> who ueses brakes when you snow piles to hit, silly


Who uses brakes on a plow truck?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1613283 said:


> What new plow ??


Western's



dlcs;1613280 said:


> Damn your only three years older than me and thats not old.
> 
> Actually, I turn 40 on the 16.


Happy b-day, made the weather be crappy, cold, and white out conditions on the 16th



dlcs;1613278 said:


> How can they improve on yours?


Flared.... the new 3rd gen is bad ass.... I got the email the other day saying it was being released. I seen it a year ago, thats the one we talked me getting at the beginning off the season. my sercet is out, I'm set free now



WilliamOak;1613287 said:


> Hahahahaha theyre shootin blanks!


that it explians its



dlcs;1613290 said:


> Who uses brakes on a plow truck?


thnk ya


----------



## Showmestaterida

What kind of new plow from DD? Specs?


----------



## metallihockey88

Oh so they finally came out with a boss vxt. Bout time someone made an inferior copy of the best vplow out there lol


----------



## dieselss

I know westerns silly,,,what is it? We don't have you connections


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Showmestaterida;1613303 said:


> What kind of new plow from DD? Specs?


I don't have the Specs, there were nice enough to let me touch it, run it, no pics allowed
its like the VXT but better.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

there are a few other new things coming out this week too


----------



## kevlars

So, olddog, what's your take on the weather??

Kevlars


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1613319 said:


> there are a few other new things coming out this week too


Glad we can finally talk about the new plow coming out. When you told me about it and said it was a secret, I wanted to talk about it even more. Glad the news is out. Now time to get a new Western Vee for my Chevy since my Ford just got a new Boss Vee!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1613281 said:


> who ueses brakes when you snow piles to hit, silly


Those piles are now icebergs. While checking my equipment i ran into some of them.


----------



## snorider075

olddog how much for the "used" plow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well less put it this way , Im really excited, I think upper NE IL will get the larger number overall and everybody will see 8 from west of I 39 down to I 80, may be 6 to 8 down by us here. 

Tuesday afternoon will be the hardest snow sicne GHDB

schools will closed, plows will break, salt will fly and then rain on sunday followed by colder air again.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snorider075;1613337 said:


> olddog how much for the "used" plow?


you mean bearly used....cant spell for crap tonight


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1613340 said:


> well less put it this way , Im really excited, I think upper NE IL will get the larger number overall and everybody will see 8 from west of I 39 down to I 80, may be 6 to 8 down by us here.
> 
> Tuesday afternoon will be the hardest snow sicne GHDB
> 
> schools will closed, plows will break, salt will fly and then rain on sunday followed by colder air again.


What is the "larger number" for NE il and will the lake be the factor for the larger number?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1613348 said:


> What is the "larger number" for NE il and will the lake be the factor for the larger number?


I hate the lake guess. its all in the timing for when the event happens and the track. If it cuts to early east milwalkee gets if it cuts east later, you get it more.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

If, we both know it won't happen and its as good as sold but if, he backs out, I get second chance at it!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1613356 said:


> I hate the lake guess. its all in the timing for when the event happens and the track. If it cuts to early east milwalkee gets if it cuts east later, you get it more.


Also, what is this 1-3 they are calling for up by me tomorrow morning. Read it as a preliminary to the actual storm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1613361 said:


> If, we both know it won't happen and its as good as sold but if, he backs out, I get second chance at it!


ive gotten like 10 messages about it already.....watch they come out with it tomorrow and the value crashes...... my bet is there will be a lot of SS coming out, atleast I hope so.


----------



## Sawboy

Phone on charger, next to bed. Awaiting the "Mike Wilson" forecast


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1613366 said:


> Also, what is this 1-3 they are calling for up by me tomorrow morning. Read it as a preliminary to the actual storm.


a forward impluse of the impending dooms day event.

I don't even know how to price out my Vee, I don't even know what a new reg Vee cost.

much how money yall got??


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1613369 said:


> Phone on charger, next to bed. Awaiting the "Mike Wilson" forecast


Get some sleep tonight. Looks like we might be having a fun next few days


----------



## snorider075

yeah that one gentley used and washed and serviced regularly


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1613369 said:


> Phone on charger, next to bed. Awaiting the "Mike Wilson" forecast


Who?

Is that the Wilson from Home Improvement show


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1613374 said:


> a forward impluse of the impending dooms day event.
> 
> I don't even know how to price out my Vee, I don't even know what a new reg Vee cost.
> 
> much how money yall got??


plowside only for a 8.5 mvp goes for about 4100 out the door


----------



## road2damascus

Heres some plowing music :laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snorider075;1613376 said:


> yeah that one gentley used and washed and serviced regularly


haha, I do keep it in a warm garage, its been stored twice this season and had about 50.00 worth of FF on it. To my surprize, it still has the factory paint on it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1613380 said:


> plowside only for a 8.5 mvp goes for about 4100 out the door


well then Mr. BoSS owner, I'll assume a 9-6 is 4500, wings 700 so thats 5200 before the black paint and SS skins......yea, priceless, it is a new family heirloom...

its just a thought on selling it, just a thought.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Enough PS for tonight. I got a long few days in front of me.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat if you get the new one which is bad ass plow. Let me know i need the old one for the dually. You guys are going toblike it a lot. Its a mix of the fisher and mvp stainless. Really sweet and fast as all hell. The other stuff is nice a new spreader and smaller stuff that is sweet also


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1613383 said:


> haha, I do keep it in a warm garage, its been stored twice this season and had about 50.00 worth of FF on it. To my surprize, it still has the factory paint on it.


Not to mention all the custom dog pee on it haha


----------



## condo plow

Skilling has us for 8 inch and some isolated 10 inch areas?

I bid $651.00 on the plow


----------



## Midwest Pond

Yea Bob, I'll bid $652

(price is right reference)


----------



## condo plow

Midwest Pond;1613432 said:


> Yea Bob, I'll bid $652
> 
> (price is right reference)


$652.50 used equipment = no warranty , another mans problems


----------



## Midwest Pond

oh, trust me..... my bid was a joke..... my equipment is enough problems.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1613408 said:


> Not to mention all the custom dog pee on it haha


I forgot about that upcharge


----------



## 1olddogtwo

condo plow;1613431 said:


> Skilling has us for 8 inch and some isolated 10 inch areas?
> 
> I bid $651.00 on the plow


I read that somewhere here


----------



## turb0diesel

A couple Vxt Pics


----------



## 1olddogtwo

R&R Yard Design;1613403 said:


> Pat if you get the new one which is bad ass plow. Let me know i need the old one for the dually. You guys are going toblike it a lot. Its a mix of the fisher and mvp stainless. Really sweet and fast as all hell. The other stuff is nice a new spreader and smaller stuff that is sweet also


It will look sweet in front of the dually


----------



## road2damascus

$653 plus the big bag of dunkin doughnuts coffee you get at costco


----------



## snorider075

$662.73 plus bww gift card


----------



## erkoehler

Snow tomorrow starting at? ?????????


----------



## snowish10

I heard around 8am. I dont know if its flurries or what not.


----------



## condo plow

erkoehler;1613461 said:


> Snow tomorrow starting at? ?????????


Weather channel app has it starting at 11 am


----------



## road2damascus

erkoehler;1613461 said:


> snow tomorrow starting at? ?????????


a band of light snow is expected to move into northern illinois during the day monday out ahead of the main system bringing accumulation of up to an inch. The main system will then spread snow into northern illinois monday evening and early monday night and across northwest indiana into early tuesday morning. Snow will then continue through much of the day tuesday before tapering off tuesday evening.


----------



## Sawboy

Pats plow would look better in front of my Dually. Black and silver Ford with a black and silver V Stainless. Ohhhhhh yeaaahhhhhh wesport


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No in front of a f450 king ranch yaaaaa baby


----------



## kevlars

Terry's FB post looks GOOD for all of us!!

Kevlars


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Been upgraded to a Warning. Hope everybody is ready!


----------



## dieselss

fox just said,,,starting tonight round midnight,,,,and then,,,,,daytime snow models were anywhere from 4-9


----------



## Midwest Pond

anyone know a ratio on this snow yet? just curious


----------



## kevlars

Already snowing here. 

Kevlars


----------



## condo plow

Midwest Pond;1613574 said:


> anyone know a ratio on this snow yet? just curious


6/10 per weather channel???


----------



## GMC99

Friend of mine plows for the state, they are prepping for 12+, he said if the lake effect kicks in, it could be well over that!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hopefully the timing stays on track for this event. If it does looking at a salt run tonight, partial plow in the afternoon tomorrow, and a full plow Tuesday into Wednesday with the snow stopping around midnight Tuesday. Throw in a couple mid day clean ups and salt runs to keep things clear and it should be a good day for all. 

Also I posted in the employment section. Have a truck down and out due to trans problems and the parts won't be here til later in the week. Not the end of the world but if anyone knows somebody it would be helpful to have another truck.


----------



## brianbrich1

Whats the ratio supposed to be? Light and fluffy or wet and heavy?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I hope light


----------



## road2damascus

I am going to get some more sand bags and try and push back some icebergs, i mean snow piles.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Here is a little idea for all and I am sure Push and Pat will Put a GOODER MAP....Hae fun and be safe payup...$$$$$$


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Anybody know of any good places to get salt here on the north side? Looking to get 5 tons to get us through this storm.... I don't want to have to order a whole mother truckload and be stuck with it all summer...


----------



## lino9408

Looks like a wave of anow is gonna get us pretty soon maybe an hr?


----------



## erkoehler

NorthernSvc's;1613699 said:


> Anybody know of any good places to get salt here on the north side? Looking to get 5 tons to get us through this storm.... I don't want to have to order a whole mother truckload and be stuck with it all summer...


 I'm playing that damn game right now. Trying to make sure I don't get stuck with a full truckload sitting in the bin.


----------



## metallihockey88

Holy crap dont ever go to the post office during the day. Its like night of the living dead over there this time of the day. Saw two people that could barely see over the steering wheel back into the car behind em when pulling out of their spot and just leave. Probably have no idea it happened


----------



## snowguys

NorthernSvc's;1613699 said:


> Anybody know of any good places to get salt here on the north side? Looking to get 5 tons to get us through this storm.... I don't want to have to order a whole mother truckload and be stuck with it all summer...


I could do 5 tons after this storm if that helps you I'm at 90/94 junction


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just dumped another fresh load of salt.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Just got more salt delivered as well today.


----------



## Midwest Pond

ratio is 10:1.... another heavy one, not as bad as the last one ( 7:1) , but equal to the snow on Feb. 22nd


----------



## Mark13

metallihockey88;1613829 said:


> Holy crap dont ever go to the post office during the day. Its like night of the living dead over there this time of the day.


I made the mistake of doing the same thing. I've never been to the Crystal Lake post office before, going at 10:45am was a terrible idea for a first visit.


----------



## road2damascus

Try going to your local grocery store right now. People are crazy before a storm.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

road2damascus;1613900 said:


> Try going to your local grocery store right now. People are crazy before a storm.


I never got that..... The stores will be open tomorrow. Its not like the entire state is going to shut down.


----------



## 01PStroke

Flurries have started in Mokena


----------



## road2damascus

Hambrick & Co.;1613932 said:


> I never got that..... The stores will be open tomorrow. Its not like the entire state is going to shut down.


Ya and if they don't leave the house its only for a day. 
My neighbor is a manager at jewel. He has some stories about crazed people before storms. Sounds like a phobia.


----------



## erkoehler

Checking fluids, changing oil, and greasing everything....

Hope this is a good one


----------



## road2damascus

erkoehler;1613943 said:



> Checking fluids, changing oil, and greasing everything....
> 
> Hope this is a good one


Same here plus a brake line yesterday. Went crazy with the conspicuity reflective tape. More ballast today. Pushed back piles to make room. Got a free basketball for spending over 25 bucks at napa. Herculiner is on sale for 80 a kit plus a 25 buck rebate all month.


----------



## snowish10

road2damascus;1613946 said:


> Same here plus a brake line yesterday. Went crazy with the conspicuity reflective tape. More ballast today. Pushed back piles to make room. Got a free basketball for spending over 25 bucks at napa. Herculiner is on sale for 80 a kit plus a 25 buck rebate all month.


Was that the rolls of reflective tape or the strips?? Do they sell the tap at napa?


----------



## road2damascus

snowish10;1613948 said:


> Was that the rolls of reflective tape or the strips?? Do they sell the tap at napa?


Some one gave me a roll over the summer and i just remembered i had it. My old plows have it now my new ones do. It helps when pulling out into main roads. I will post a pic.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what's the latest and greatest I'm in the real world with internet now


----------



## snowish10

road2damascus;1613957 said:


> Some one gave me a roll over the summer and i just remembered i had it. My old plows have it now my new ones do. It helps when pulling out into main roads. I will post a pic.


Ya, I wanted to do that over the summer but I cant find the rolls of tap.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Flurries out here in Plano..Bring it


----------



## road2damascus

snowish10;1613963 said:


> Ya, I wanted to do that over the summer but I cant find the rolls of tap.


I got a bunch. Hardly be worth it to drive out to me for tape. Maybe i can send it home with sawboy after this storm. He is from your town.


----------



## snowish10

road2damascus;1613970 said:


> I got a bunch. Hardly be worth it to drive out to me for tape. Maybe i can send it home with sawboy after this storm. He is from your town.


Yea, that be awesome. And yes he does, we lived down the block a bit from eachother. How much you want for the tape?


----------



## road2damascus

Reflective tape. Flash from camera. Daytime. At night is is much brighter.


----------



## snowish10

Oh wow, that does make a huge difference! Looks good.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Just upgraded us from watch to a warning


----------



## road2damascus

snowish10;1613973 said:


> Yea, that be awesome. And yes he does, we lived down the block a bit from eachother. How much you want for the tape?


Free. Just do me a favor. If you ever see sawboys neighbor parked in front of sawboys house, plow em in! :laughing:


----------



## dlcs

Sunny and windy here. Where the Snow.


----------



## snowish10

road2damascus;1613981 said:


> Free. Just do me a favor. If you ever see sawboys neighbor parked in front of sawboys house, plow em in! :laughing:


Wow, thanks!!! And 10-4 what kind car? hahahaha Thumbs Up


----------



## ultimate plow

1olddogtwo;1613960 said:


> what's the latest and greatest I'm in the real world with internet now


Skillings latest graph has south of city to northern burbs with 10-16"


----------



## road2damascus

ultimate plow;1613985 said:


> Skillings latest graph has south of city to northern burbs with 10-16"


Really. Let the fun begin.


----------



## snowish10

Hell yes! Hopefully my college will cancel classes so I could finally get some serious hours of plowing in.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1-3 is plenty!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the snow is waiting for me to arrive


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1613999 said:


> the snow is waiting for me to arrive


Well roll out the white carpet.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

415 miles to go


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sunny and 50 here.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1614001 said:


> 415 miles to go


Four hours and some change. No problem.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;1613985 said:


> Skillings latest graph has south of city to northern burbs with 10-16"


Y is he lowballing us


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1614007 said:


> Y is he lowballing us


Hope you are kidding. Nws is still at 7-10 with some localized areas getting more


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Pushin 2 Please;1613996 said:


> 1-3 is plenty!


flurries in Cary get this show on the road:bluebounc


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The lake will be in play. Looking good


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1614018 said:


> The lake will be in play. Looking good


Skilling said lake won't play into this. Air loft is not a setup for it. Lack of cold air.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I respect him but his tune will change


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hahaha. Nice


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Either way, it is going to be a busy, fun but busy day!


----------



## snowish10

Channel 7 just said about 6" of snow for everyone by tommorrow.


----------



## kevlars

4 to 10 for us!! Warnings out now. 

Kevlars


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Im going with 6". Might have a few areas higher but im guessing 6.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I would be more than happy with that much. I'm worried it will be higher though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

8/10 southside 10/12 northside are fair numbers


----------



## Mark13

So is it actually going to snow?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1614057 said:


> So is it actually going to snow?


It doesn't snow in spring


----------



## erkoehler

Tried to rent a extra skid for one of the sites.......every rental place is sold out! People must be worried!!!


On another note, the Case SR200 looks like a nice machine


----------



## dieselss

I'm guessing 2-4 for south's. No hopes till it hits the ground


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So you think its only going to snow for 2 hrs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Someone type out word for word what tommy says


----------



## GMC99

im ready!!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Yep 2hrs and 2-4 inches of snow


----------



## snorider075

1olddogtwo;1614081 said:


> Someone type out word for word what tommy says


something about cocktails and its spring now!Thumbs Up Get home already so it will start


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm turning around and going back to Kansas City then


----------



## dieselss

Ok. Who gets the break in your New plow? I'm sure there all on pins and needles


----------



## road2damascus

Here is what tommy says
http://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fbi...10150114911481760.319343.87625716759&refid=17


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snorider075;1614088 said:


> something about cocktails and its spring now!Thumbs Up Get home already so it will start


Rolling hard and burning fuel


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1614081 said:


> Someone type out word for word what tommy says


6-12. More to come with the 545 follow up. Stay tuned!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

One model puts down 10 at Midway, 9 at O'hare. Another put down 14 at Midway and 12 at O'hare. Amounts fall fast as you go north of the cheddar curtain. Stay pretty high down south through Kanakee.


----------



## erkoehler

I was at the case dealer today and almost had a brand new skid steer follow me home. Their new machines look really nice.


----------



## road2damascus

Tommy is saying yes to lake effect. He is also talking about packed isobars again. His in house models are showing more than NWS models with 12-14 inch high end totals. 
http://wgntv.com/2013/03/04/6-to-12-inches-of-snowfall-predicted-for-tuesday/


----------



## 1olddogtwo

seems to be a tad more of a southern route now


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1614248 said:


> seems to be a tad more of a southern route now


Yes. It does, 2" or so


----------



## road2damascus

Still starting around 3am building around 5am, heaviest starting from 9/10am through evening tapering off Tuesday night and ending at midnight.

From what i gather????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it's a quiet evening here on plowsite remind me of the month of June or July perhaps even August


----------



## road2damascus

I got ready to early. I am usually doing last minute things right now. I figure that is what everyone else is doing or sleeping.


----------



## road2damascus

I may go wire a new rotating beacon, i have had for two years, to make it feel like i got something to do ;-)


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nope. Finished up and just relaxing with the family now.


----------



## WilliamOak

Anyone on the south side want a brand new in the box 12,000lb winch. $500+ when he bought it my buddy is in a tight spot needs to unload it ASAP. $100obo he needs it gone, like tonight lol. I can text his # to whoever wants it? Its in Lansing right off Torrence/294


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1614275 said:


> Nope. Finished up and just relaxing with the family now.


Me too. Than bed. Don't know when I will get to sleep again.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Id take it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

WilliamOak;1614276 said:


> Anyone on the south side want a brand new in the box 12,000lb winch. $500+ when he bought it my buddy is in a tight spot needs to unload it ASAP. $100obo he needs it gone, like tonight lol. I can text his # to whoever wants it? Its in Lansing right off Torrence/294


Id take it for that.


----------



## snowguys

Replacing a gear box


----------



## snorider075

working on bid for 9 schools next season.ugh


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My shop is packed full of trucks that I'm sure I'll have to move. The forktruck better be charged!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I can get u a winch to pull it all out with. I can make u a deal. $200 for it. Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Still no snow two hours south. Beginning to think its a bust.......hehe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1614336 said:


> I can get u a winch to pull it all out with. I can make u a deal. $200 for it. Lol


Huh .., that's a smoking deal. I can use to get my plow down


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Just got done restocking the wood holder in the house and looking out the front door right now. ..eeriely calm outside.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Boo


Gots me ah snicker bar and chocolate milk.....I hope it doesn't want to come back out as a snicker bar later


----------



## dieselss

Milk..it does a body good. Hehe


----------



## WilliamOak

SullivanSeptic;1614336 said:


> I can get u a winch to pull it all out with. I can make u a deal. $200 for it. Lol


Text him and go get it!!


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1614365 said:


> Boo
> 
> Gots me ah snicker bar and chocolate milk.....I hope it doesn't want to come back out as a snicker bar later


No dairy or spicy for me within 24 hours of snow threat. Baadddd things.....especially the dairy!


----------



## dieselss

Don't eat the brown snow??


----------



## road2damascus

You too could be OJ. sales pitch. Beat a dead horse.
http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/cto/3642533777.html


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1614375 said:


> Don't eat the brown snow??


Or the glowing stuff.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Broke a hundred miles. Did u guys get anything today?


----------



## dieselss

Maybe 3. How's that??


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1614386 said:


> Maybe 3. How's that??


there are better lies to be told


----------



## dieselss

Ok.2.4. Round trip to work


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got me beat..... 1062 for me


----------



## metallihockey88

Light flurries just started in skokie


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1614403 said:


> Light flurries just started in skokie


Did Mike add my drive to your route yet. Needs to be done every two

Careful there still some mud by the garage


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1614415 said:


> Did Mike add my drive to your route yet. Needs to be done every two
> 
> Careful there still some mud by the garage


You sure do sound like one of my customers!


----------



## road2damascus

Don't crowd my pine trees. I want snow furthest from my house. My burning bushes got snow pushed up against them last time you plowed. I want no snow pushed onto my property. You left snow in front of my garage and i am not happy.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1614415 said:


> Did Mike add my drive to your route yet. Needs to be done every two
> 
> Careful there still some mud by the garage


Is it really my mud i forgot there or is it a lil present from the dogs that looks like mud?


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Light snow in South Bend


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1614415 said:


> Did Mike add my drive to your route yet. Needs to be done every two
> 
> Careful there still some mud by the garage


Those are the Newfi nutrition bars


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1614426 said:


> Don't crowd my pine trees. I want snow furthest from my house. My burning bushes got snow pushed up against them last time you plowed. I want no snow pushed onto my property. You left snow in front of my garage and i am not happy.


Eric did all that :redbounce


----------



## GMC99

If this thing shifts any further south its over


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1614456 said:


> Eric did all that :redbounce


I have no idea what you talkin about lol


----------



## subsurface

tiny little snowflakes in lake villa


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its been worrying me the last few hours. I hope it does follow the track from 4 days ago.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Eric would not do such a thing.Just like Oldogg would not blow his air horns in parking lots and scare the sheyt out of people parked in cars


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing 55 and 355 32F


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1614443 said:


> Those are the Newfi nutrition bars


full of Alpo nutrients


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If this a bust, I'm going to Indy to the trade show in the Am. Them back to KC.


----------



## snorider075

1olddogtwo;1614499 said:


> Nothing 55 and 355 32F


It may begin now!


----------



## clncut

Doesn't look till start till around noon


----------



## dlcs

Bust! Bust! Bust!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snorider075;1614512 said:


> It may begin now!


The plow is on!

READY


----------



## snorider075

bust for you? bust for us?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Ohh it's on like donkey kong


----------



## lino9408

I hate when it snows during the day!!!


----------



## snorider075

hate it? these events are the best money to be made several rounds to be conducted!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I a few minutes of no driving to really look an see whats happening with it. 

It still looking good it just slowed downmaybe I should say it is it not where they thought it would be at this point so now models sort of lost in the time anyways it should work out


----------



## snowish10

Terrys updatedhis its about 5-6 inches of snow.


----------



## lino9408

snorider075;1614549 said:


> hate it? these events are the best money to be made several rounds to be conducted!


Very true, except people who dont need to be out get in the way! :realmad:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Train horns

Takedowns


----------



## clncut

Just noticed the NWS changed our times for the warning. Instead of starting at 3 till midnight it's moved to 11am till 1pm Wednesday and now they have some rain mixed in! Ugh!


----------



## lino9408

1olddogtwo;1614554 said:


> Train horns
> 
> Takedowns


Hey you got those links on hand?


----------



## snowish10

Thumbs UpI love how schools are having snow days tommorrow including my college whens theres no snow yet. Time to work as much as i can!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

lino9408;1614552 said:


> Very true, except people who dont need to be out get in the way! :realmad:


So then lino be like Pat let loose of the air horns and scare the @$$//\\#\* out of Em


----------



## clncut

Never mind my other post....fat fingers and being tired resulted in typing on the wrong zip code to check the warnings! Goodnight!!


----------



## lino9408

DIRISHMAN;1614560 said:


> So then lino be like Pat let loose of the air horns and scare the @$$//\\#\* out of Em


Might scare customers away too :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

lino9408;1614562 said:


> Might scare customers away too :laughing:


Know what i say -----em if they cant take a joke


----------



## elitelawnteam1

> Know what i say -----em if they cant take a joke


the ones that can are the best! i had one customer a few years back throw a firecracker in front of me while i was mowing. he laughed his ass off. next week, i put a plastic snake between his stormdoor. he was kickin it and screamin. then he laughed his ass off with me. and then he moved. best customer i ever had


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Home..... going to bed.....be safe and if a raging vee plow is behind with some up noxious lights, horns.......its just the old lady driving.

Good all and Dennis


----------



## erkoehler

All dry here still.


----------



## 01PStroke

It's quiet... Too quiet..


----------



## road2damascus

Yes and yes


----------



## erkoehler

Hurry up and wait for the storm, still dry here.


----------



## condo plow

:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## mikeitu7

Keep dropping the total down


----------



## MR. Elite

Starting to fall in Elgin


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing south yet


----------



## kevlars

About 1 1/2 here on the West Coast!

Kevlars


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Temps have gone up and snow totals down. What a shocker. I'm happy with 2-4.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1614619 said:


> Temps have gone up and snow totals down. What a shocker. I'm happy with 2-4.


Keep wishing Mr 1-3.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1614619 said:


> Temps have gone up and snow totals down. What a shocker. I'm happy with 2-4.


Same here. 2" is just fine with me.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hey, I said 2-4. 1-3 is great too!


By the way, it is here in New Lenox.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm still thinking 8 south.....as you all know the I always favor my higher range.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Coffee this morning?


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1614631 said:


> Coffee this morning?


On my second cup


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1614629 said:


> By the way, it is here in New Lenox.


I was just thru there a few hours ago, I don't recall seeing any


----------



## SnowMatt13

5-7 border
6-8 city/south


----------



## dieselss

3rd cup......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1614631 said:


> Coffee this morning?


Sippin now!


brianbrich1;1614632 said:


> On my second cup


Me too!


1olddogtwo;1614633 said:


> I was just thru there a few hours ago, I don't recall seeing any


It was trying to catch you. Sleet mix going now. Time to start going. Be safe all!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1614634 said:


> 5-7 border
> 6-8 city/south


Liken more!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Our Salt trucks are out in the western burbs


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1614625 said:


> Keep wishing Mr 1-3.


Thats wat I wanna hear Pat!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm speechless here. Many of is complain about lack of snow, then we fear the larger amounts. The big ones need loving too!


----------



## clncut

Flurries here. Porter county, NWI


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1614639 said:


> Our Salt trucks are out in the western burbs


Ring them up and have them swing thru a few of my lots for me. Thaaaanks! Really appreciate it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1614652 said:


> Ring them up and have them swing thru a few of my lots for me. Thaaaanks! Really appreciate it.


Done

Dusting on the ground, covered in no time too.


----------



## mikeitu7

Just finished presalting and very light snow coming down in palos ares.


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1614647 said:


> I'm speechless here. Many of is complain about lack of snow, then we fear the larger amounts. The big ones need loving too!


LOL I hope I didnt come off as in wanting the lesser amount..... HAHA 
Tell me about it, I was so shocked reading thru some posts and hearing so many only want 2-4!???! I hurts to read that type of thing! I wanna see some REAL snow finally


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1614647 said:


> I'm speechless here. Many of is complain about lack of snow, then we fear the larger amounts. The big ones need loving too!


Oh I know the bigs ones need lovin. I loved or liked plenty when I was younger!

Stopped here. Doning nothing at all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What u running today?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1614660 said:


> LOL I hope I didnt come off as in wanting the lesser amount..... HAHA
> Tell me about it, I was so shocked reading thru some posts and hearing so many only want 2-4!???! I hurts to read that type of thing! I wanna see some REAL snow finally


I understand why, those who don't not want larger amounts are using BoSS eqm......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Haha, I will be using my Western today, thank you very much!


Also, 2-4 is real snow. So is 1-3.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1614669 said:


> Haha, I will be using my Western today, thank you very much!
> 
> Also, 2-4 is real snow. So is 1-3.


It is a nice amount.......per hour.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

For 1 hour! Haha. I'm going. Be safe guys and girls!


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1614668 said:


> I understand why, those who don't not want larger amounts are using BoSS eqm......


LMAO!!! Well I deff dont wanna B confused as a boss owner!!! 
Yea, either dont want snow, or dont wanna work!! (with all the breakdowns, who could get any work done)


----------



## condo plow

Woke up to some white stuff falling from the sky.....midway area


----------



## road2damascus

Light snow up here. That's good. I am tired of staring at the ceiling. My wife is tired of me fully clothed with boots on in bed.


----------



## 2_Djinn

Flurries are starting here ...lets do this


----------



## 01PStroke

Ground covered in Orland. Nice big healthy flakes


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes and yes. On 45 and 159th now.


----------



## clncut

road2damascus;1614700 said:


> Light snow up here. That's good. I am tired of staring at the ceiling. My wife is tired of me fully clothed with boots on in bed.


Halarious!


----------



## metallihockey88

clncut;1614742 said:


> Halarious!


Funny thing is im pretty sure hes serious haha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

A awaiting snow reports


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1614755 said:


> A awaiting snow reports


Ill report when we finally get some


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Light snow in lansing everything is wet since its 32


----------



## 1olddogtwo

12 mins until the WSW starts......doom and gloom will set in!!!!!,


----------



## dieselss

Nothing really in nwi. Just starting to snow but nothing to be jumping at


----------



## 1olddogtwo

That's fine, I'm still chilling and my GS is still keeping a watch in the window. She'll bark once at a inch, twice at 2. Havent had a chance to teach the 3in yet!!


----------



## GMC99

Wheres this heavy snow at?? Radar looks impressive, but not really matching whats falling from the sky


----------



## Bird21

Steady snow here in Lake Zurich
1/2" and picking up intensity


----------



## Mark13

My view outside right now. Been snowing pretty heavily for a few hours. The snow on the deck isn't all from today, the stuff on the railing probably is though.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

She barked 13 times............it was the mailman!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Coming dwn good now in nwi. And tooooo cute pat!!


----------



## road2damascus

Ground is covered up by me.


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1614795 said:


> She barked 13 times............it was the mailman!!!!!


You've got your mail already?!

I bet ours won't come till after 2. It has come as late as 4 or so before.


----------



## lino9408

Snowing heavy here already 1+


----------



## clncut

Still......flurries!


----------



## kevlars

3 inches out here. 

Kevlars


----------



## Sawboy

Coming down heavy here in Westchester


----------



## Mark13

kevlars;1614817 said:


> 3 inches out here.
> 
> Kevlars


I forgot where you said your located


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Nothing here in South Bend. A few flakes but that's about it


----------



## dieselss

Still steady in nwi.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1614821 said:


> I forgot where you said your located


Closer to Iowa on 80 I think


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1614826 said:


> Still steady in nwi.


Anything accumulating? Pretty depressing here. Hopefully it kicks in this afternoon like the guessers predicted!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just got dispatched.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1614830 said:


> Just got dispatched.


Your going out already??!?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snowing good in Tinley Park about an inch


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Local station just flashed warning till 12am


----------



## dieselss

Not really fast cln. Unteated is covered but not enough to plow by any means


----------



## GMC99

DIRISHMAN;1614849 said:


> Local station just flashed warning till 12am


watching price is right to?? LoL


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

2 trucks out already.


----------



## clncut

dieselss;1614850 said:


> Not really fast cln. Unteated is covered but not enough to plow by any means


Ridiculous.....friend in Rockford says there is about 4 inches down already. I could have sworn they were saying larger totals south of Chicago and less north. Sooo bored!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1614832 said:


> Your going out already??!?


Yes sir we are


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Been out for a few hours now. Mostly just slushy and wet. Salt and the traffic in and out of the lots are keeping it pretty clear. It is just to warm out guys. We need a nice burst to cover the ground and than we'll be set.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

I bet we got 2"- 2-1/2"so far. Looks like it's slowing down a bit.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Starting to pick up a little here still light but getting steady


----------



## L.R.G

about a 1.5" here in lansing.....steady light snow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I can feel it now a big bust fir south guys and north will get it again.

And yes I am Ross


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Snow totals have been bumped up again. 6-12, per NWS.

Snow to increase in 2 to 3 hours with 1-2 inch per hour rates. Per NWS.

Skilling is still saying 5-10. Heavy about 2 to 5pm. Snow gone by midnight.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hope so Ron what we have in TP is a joke.understandabley it didnt realy start here till 7:43am


----------



## road2damascus

My guys are stir crazy. Heading to BWW to wait for the real snow.


----------



## GMC99

There reporting 4"+ all over the place, not seeing it here, WTH is going on..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have one pile that I'm keeping in V, I took with from tinley park to mokena.


----------



## clncut

Any other southsiders calling bust! Sure is pretty out, not a damn thing sticking!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its slllllloooowwewwyyyy covering


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1614922 said:


> Its slllllloooowwewwyyyy covering


How's it workin? Just saw you on a lot on 191


----------



## MR. Elite

Got 3" in Elgin N still comin down good
Keep it comin!!! Got 1 full push already on the books!!! 
Looking for 1 more b4 I gotta go 2 shop n do a couple tint jobs, then *****, 2,3, maybe 4 more!? LOL


----------



## elitelawnteam1

got one push in already! hopefully in the next few hours it'll pick up to the 1-2in/hr they've been tellin me


----------



## clncut

Tommy still says highest totals for the southsiders and yes NWS did bump our predicted totals also. Wtf are they seeing??? I'm about to start drinking!


----------



## Midwest Pond

according to Skilling we are supposed to get 6" in the next 7 hours..... if it happens great

as of right now..... its only been 1 -1/2" on ground in Mundelein/Libertyville area and its barely snowing


----------



## snowguys

Still nothing on the north side of the city


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Lrg what part of lansing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1614919 said:


> I have one pile that I'm keeping in V, I took with from tinley park to mokena.


Cover king now


----------



## GMC99

Its to damn warm, if you salted your screwing yourself.... Needs to pick up on intensity or cool off.... ****** to say the most


----------



## Bartlett_2

Did one half of one push in Glendale Heights/Carol Stream already. Looks like a solid 2-3 inches. Hard to gauge, one lot I did looked clearly like 2", and the one across the street had 3... Loading up on salt and back out I go. Good luck guys and be safe!


----------



## dieselss

Lotta the lots here are melting it off. Way to warm of ground temp in some spots


----------



## lino9408

Western bringing out 18 new plow models :O


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Here it comes, its building it mid level growth. Should have heavy snow for a few hours!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lino9408;1614959 said:


> Western bringing out 18 new plow models :O


DD is.....


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1614961 said:


> Here it comes, its building it mid level growth. Should have heavy snow for a few hours!!!!


you said that 3 hours ago! LoL


----------



## dieselss

That's cool. Bring it lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1614967 said:


> you said that 3 hours ago! LoL


Sorry I was pushing slush then


----------



## road2damascus

At Bww with the crew still. Nailed some private lanes. Some areas are still asphalt black. Some have two to three inches up here.


----------



## Bird21

Haha this is the slowest storm of the year.

Just wait the heavy snow is coming?!?!?!


----------



## clncut

Bird21;1614979 said:


> Haha this is the slowest storm of the year.
> 
> Just wait the heavy snow is coming?!?!?!


Lol. I've been waiting... Snow looks to be out of here by midnight.....thinking only 10.5 hrs left and nothing sticking so far. I think ours left early


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DTN dropped the totals as well for the day. Now saying 5-7". About three or so in Lockport main roads are good just side streets and parking lots.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got 3 in Frankfort


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Plowing 3 maybe 4 in Frankfort mokena


----------



## 1olddogtwo




----------



## dieselss

Daytime plowing sucks


----------



## 01PStroke

dieselss;1615093 said:


> Daytime plowing sucks


Agreed. Everything takes twice as long


----------



## dieselss

Not worried bout that. Where did everyone cone from?? And I'm always in there way


----------



## MR. Elite

Nice stacking Pat!!! 
Seems 2 b my goal 2day..... How many feet higher than truck can I stack 2 day!??? Lmao


----------



## affekonig

Just landed at ohare - I've never seen this stuff in action. Huuuuge equipment.


----------



## 2_Djinn

Coming down pretty good here.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Every bit of 6 here in Northern McHenry County


----------



## campkd6

Close to 12" out here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Where here


----------



## campkd6

Kingston, Northern Dekalb county


----------



## 1olddogtwo

quiet night here everybody a Buffalo Wild Wings


----------



## dieselss

No. Relaxing. Might have to go out. Looks like we might have some snow to push


----------



## 1olddogtwo

How much does every one have


----------



## snowish10

About six inches in westchester.


----------



## kevlars

About 4 or 5 on the west coast. 

Kevlars


----------



## DistinctiveDave

6-7 in Elgin. Just waiting for it to stop so I can get started. Maybe a little nap in the truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My dog is barking again


----------



## GMC99

enjoy it while you can boys, might be the last one until next season


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone know when snow is supposed to stop?


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1615225 said:


> quiet night here everybody a Buffalo Wild Wings


Speaking of bww, we just stopped in for dinner in between rounds. Got a solid 7in over here in glenview and still comin down good


----------



## snowguys

Looks to be almost over


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I just had a very embarrassing moment I got stuck well I didn't get stuck my plow that stuck.... it got hung up above a a guardrail...I didnt realized it was stacking over a guardrail once the cutting edge got past it, it drop behind it..I was hooked to it. I was like a fish snag on a hook.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Hey road2 we are at bdubs... I see your trucks...


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1615392 said:


> Hey road2 we are at bdubs... I see your trucks...


Right behind you.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Woooohoooo just picked up a 5 unit condo to plow tonight


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I wish somebody would pick me up some buffalo wings


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1615426 said:


> I wish somebody would pick me up some buffalo wings


Head north. We are still here.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1615391 said:


> I just had a very embarrassing moment I got stuck well I didn't get stuck my plow that stuck.... it got hung up above a a guardrail...I didnt realized it was stacking over a guardrail once the cutting edge got past it, it drop behind it..I was hooked to it. I was like a fish snag on a hook.


I've done that before. Not fun


----------



## erkoehler

Anyone in bartlett?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Not me .........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Going to the west burbs now


----------



## snowish10

just got home now. Everyone by me is pretty much done plowing.


----------



## dlcs

Just got done, we had 9 or 10 inches.payup


----------



## snowish10

How many hours did everyone work this storm? Mine was 6hrs.


----------



## dlcs

snowish10;1615491 said:


> How many hours did everyone work this storm? Mine was 6hrs.


I had 20 hrs.


----------



## road2damascus

If you don't count the two BWW stops. Plowing and shovel time was 9 hours. Still got to do my drive now.

We spent HOURS at buffalo wild wings.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1615493 said:


> If you don't count the two BWW stops. Plowing and shovel time was 9 hours. Still got to do my drive now.
> 
> We spent HOURS at buffalo wild wings.


So did I. But i was plowing the lot because my operator fell asleep on his couch after i called him twice


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1615495 said:


> So did I. But i was plowing the lot because my operator fell asleep on his couch after i called him twice


I had that happen to me this year too. It was nothing sawboy and i couldn't make up for though.


----------



## Builder630

12 hours..... 16 Naperville cul de sacs, 6 driveways, Family square restaurant twice, and a culvers.


----------



## Sawboy

Tired. Sleep. Now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Good night all.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Almost done here. Gotta plow my shop then salt one lot by my house.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm in the craziset parking I've ever done. the Regal theater off of I 88 crazy


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1615524 said:


> Good night all.


Haha goodnight? Must be nice. Just finished up and now gotta go to work. Just picked a water heater to install and who knows what's next. Hope everyone had a good night


----------



## dieselss

Yep night all. Hope all went well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

no sleep still have work to do you know anyone else


----------



## 01PStroke

That would figure.. Last lot to salt and the damn spinner falls off the spreader.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1615561 said:


> That would figure.. Last lot to salt and the damn spinner falls off the spreader.


that sucks I'm on my way now to the majestic casino Indiana to plow thatfeeling lucky


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1615601 said:


> that sucks I'm on my way now to the majestic casino Indiana to plow thatfeeling lucky


I'm guessing if the rod that connects the trans to the plate fell out of the trans.. Time for a new trans?

I should swing out there. I'm also feeling lucky for some reason.


----------



## snorider075

Just wrapped up, only two plows KIA one with lift cylinder seal blew and one wideout pump dead. Time to sleep and break out the snow scoot!!!


----------



## erkoehler

That was a long day, we finished up about 4:30am and I was out for about 18 hours.


----------



## Bartlett_2

I love daytime storms! Did 3 rounds yesterday, and a little clean up this morning. Did 16 hours in the truck yesterday, adn a couple this morning. Haven't had that much seat-time since the blizzard! That was a lot of fun, and VERY profitable!!!payuppayup Doing invoicing now, but this was a good run, and may be the last one until December...


----------



## affekonig

Builder630;1615504 said:


> 12 hours..... 16 Naperville cul de sacs, 6 driveways, Family square restaurant twice, and a culvers.


Who are you doing courts for? I had a route of 21 for the last 13ish years and this is my first year not doing them because of the city's insurance changes this year. Just curious.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

finally on the way home. I have to be back in Kansas City tomorrow morning so I won't be sticker on for Monday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

that's supposed to say sticking around for Monday's events


----------



## road2damascus

Thought it might be to early to ask about Monday. I see a last shot of cold air and precipitation. Could it happen?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Got 20 hours yesterday. Doing some cleanups now.


----------



## condo plow

snowish10;1615491 said:


> How many hours did everyone work this storm? Mine was 6hrs.


i started at 1 pm finished about 8 am now got a call for ON CALL CONTRACT time to go back out for 4 more hours :whistling:


----------



## Midwest Pond

18-20 hours..... not sure anymore..... almost drove away from gas station without pumping anything 

and my truck has a new color on the bumper...... it snuck up on me


lots of new calls..... that always helps...... and of course the new calls of people telling you their life story how they can't afford to pay that much to have you plow, but for some reason won't get their butt out there and shovel

.I'll invoice later...... naptime


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1615721 said:


> Thought it might be to early to ask about Monday. I see a last shot of cold air and precipitation. Could it happen?


Last, No....

Going to count snowflakes to sleep


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The new unit is damaged to....night all, 8 pm is coming soon


----------



## MR. Elite

^^^ NEW UNIT DAMAGED!??? Wat do U mean pat??? 
And if U dont mean the plow..... How did IT hold up???


----------



## Bird21

Need a snow total for lake Zurich with a link if anyone has it
Thansk


----------



## NorthernSvc's

No more snow for me please... Nothing but problems from my shovelers this year... Apparently when I say " shovel these sidewalks" they only hear " go ahead and wander around aimlessly for the next 3 hours, shovel every so often, and when you use a snowblower make sure you blow all the snow back onto the nice clean area you just shoveled..." I'm done... I don't know what I'm doing wrong, how is this so freakin complicated, these damn kids these days and their sense of entitlement, and then to have the gall to ask me the next day " hey I know payday isn't until next week but is there any chance I could pick up that money from you today? " yea sure buddy come on over here and get it, and while your here you can give me your keys and I can give your termination notice....
Sorry rant over...


Also looking for another crew leader and crew- 20.00 / hr for leader, 15-19/hr for crew based on experience, and ability to not **** **** up....


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Lake Zurich 6.5" per my Weather guy


----------



## Midwest Pond

NorthernSvc's;1615784 said:


> No more snow for me please... Nothing but problems from my shovelers this year... Apparently when I say " shovel these sidewalks" they only hear " go ahead and wander around aimlessly for the next 3 hours, shovel every so often, and when you use a snowblower make sure you blow all the snow back onto the nice clean area you just shoveled..." I'm done... I don't know what I'm doing wrong, how is this so freakin complicated, these damn kids these days and their sense of entitlement, and then to have the gall to ask me the next day " hey I know payday isn't until next week but is there any chance I could pick up that money from you today? " yea sure buddy come on over here and get it, and while your here you can give me your keys and I can give your termination notice....
> Sorry rant over...
> 
> Also looking for another crew leader and crew- 20.00 / hr for leader, 15-19/hr for crew based on experience, and ability to not **** **** up....


I enjoy seeing the rants.... it lets me know its not just me :realmad:


----------



## road2damascus

Bird21;1615780 said:


> Need a snow total for lake Zurich with a link if anyone has it
> Thansk


6.5"
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=IL&prodtype=public


----------



## road2damascus

Here is the morning round up. 

NORTHERN ILLINOIS SNOW LOCATION (COUNTY): FALL(INCHES) HOMER GLEN 1ENE (WILL).......................11.8 YORKVILLE 2SE (KENDALL)......................11.7 ORLAND PARK 5WNW (WILL)......................11.3 DE KALB (DE KALB)............................10.2 ELGIN 1WSW (KANE)............................10.1 ELGIN 2W (KANE)..............................10.1 ELBURN (KANE)................................10.0 ORLAND HILLS 1SE (COOK)......................10.0 PALOS PARK 1SW (COOK)........................10.0 MONTGOMERY 2SSE (KENDALL)....................10.0 LILY LAKE 2E (KANE)..........................10.0 NORTH RIVERSIDE (COOK)........................9.9 WILLOW SPRINGS (COOK).........................9.9 LA GRANGE PARK 1SSW (COOK)....................9.8 WESTMONT 1SSE (DU PAGE).......................9.8 WILLOWBROOK (COOK)............................9.7 BURR RIDGE 2SW (DU PAGE)......................9.7 MIDWAY COOP (COOK)............................9.6 DOWNERS GROVE (COOK)..........................9.3 SOUTH WILMINGTON 2E (GRUNDY)..................9.3 ST. CHARLES (KANE)............................9.3 ST. CHARLES 6NW (KANE)........................9.3 OAK BROOK (DU PAGE)...........................9.2 OHARE (COOK)..................................9.2 GENOA (DE KALB)...............................9.1 OAK PARK 1SW (COOK)...........................9.1 DE KALB (DE KALB).............................9.1 HOFFMAN ESTATES 5W (COOK).....................9.0 COUNTRYSIDE 1ENE (COOK).......................9.0 AURORA 4SE (DU PAGE)..........................9.0 YORKVILLE 1NE (KENDALL).......................9.0 OTTAWA (LA SALLE).............................9.0 NEW LENOX 2SE (WILL)..........................9.0 ROCKFORD 3NE (WINNEBAGO)......................9.0 LANSING (COOK)................................9.0 ROCKFORD (WINNEBAGO)..........................9.0 SCHAUMBURG 2E (COOK).........................8.9 BRACEVILLE (GRUNDY)...........................8.8 BEECHER (WILL)................................8.8 MOKENA 1W (WILL)..............................8.7 ROMEOVILLE (WILL).............................8.7 PALATINE 1E (COOK)............................8.6 HOMER GLEN 4WNW (WILL)........................8.6 OAK PARK 2S (COOK)............................8.5 ALSIP (COOK)..................................8.5 HOMEWOOD (COOK)...............................8.5 OAK PARK 1NNE (COOK)..........................8.5 LISLE (DU PAGE)...............................8.5 NAPERVILLE 1NW (DU PAGE)......................8.5 MARSEILLES 6WNW (LA SALLE)....................8.5 JOLIET (WILL).................................8.5 PAW PAW (LEE).................................8.5 WOODSTOCK 5NW (MCHENRY).......................8.5 CHANNAHON (WILL)..............................8.4 JOLIET 2N (WILL)..............................8.4 ELK GROVE VILLAGE 1ESE (COOK).................8.3 ELMHURST 1ESE (DU PAGE).......................8.3 NORTH AURORA 2NE (KANE).......................8.3 GENEVA 1SSW (KANE)............................8.3 JOLIET LOCK/DAM (WILL)........................8.3 EVANSTON 1N (COOK)............................8.2 PLAINFIELD (WILL).............................8.2 ST CHARLES 7NW (KANE).........................8.2 BOLINGBROOK 3NE (DU PAGE).....................8.1 CAPRON (BOONE)................................8.0 WORTH (COOK)..................................8.0 ORLAND HILLS 1S (COOK)........................8.0 GLEN ELLYN 2SSE (DU PAGE).....................8.0 ALGONQUIN 1N (MCHENRY)........................8.0 WILMINGTON 3SE (WILL).........................8.0 LOCKPORT 1SE (WILL)...........................8.0 WILMINGTON 6NW (WILL).........................8.0 MACHESNEY PARK 3ENE (WINNEBAGO)...............8.0 ROCHELLE (OGLE)...............................8.0 LISLE MORTON ARB (DU PAGE)....................8.0 LOMBARD 1NNW (DU PAGE)........................7.9 BURNHAM-HEGEWISCH 2NNW (COOK).................7.8 BATAVIA 2WNW (KANE)...........................7.8 BATAVIA 1WNW (KANE)...........................7.8 CRETE 3E (WILL)...............................7.8 PEOTONE (WILL)................................7.8 NEW LENOX 3E (WILL)...........................7.8 ROSCOE 2ESE (WINNEBAGO).......................7.8 PEOTONE (WILL)................................7.8 ROCKFORD 4NW (WINNEBAGO)......................7.8 ROSCOE 2SE (WINNEBAGO)........................7.8 WINFIELD (DU PAGE)............................7.8 BATAVIA (KANE)................................7.7 PEOTONE (WILL)................................7.7 SCHAUMBURG 3WSW (COOK)........................7.6 BUFFALO GROVE 2N (LAKE).......................7.6 CHICAGO RIDGE (COOK)..........................7.5 PARK RIDGE (COOK).............................7.5 ELK GROVE VILLAGE 2WSW (COOK).................7.5 SUGAR GROVE 1NE (KANE)........................7.5 GENEVA 2WSW (KANE)............................7.5 WOODSTOCK 2WSW (MCHENRY)......................7.5 ROCKFORD 1NW (WINNEBAGO)......................7.5 WOODSTOCK (MCHENRY)...........................7.5 LISLE 1SE (DU PAGE)...........................7.4 OTTAWA 2N (LA SALLE)..........................7.4 GLEN ELLYN (DU PAGE)..........................7.3 DOWNERS GROVE 2SE (DU PAGE)...................7.3 HEBRON (MCHENRY)..............................7.2 LINCOLNSHIRE 1.3WSW (LAKE)....................7.2 MANHATTAN 5ENE (WILL).........................7.2 PEOTONE (WILL)................................7.2 POLO (OGLE)...................................7.2 MCHENRY (MCHENRY).............................7.1 AURORA (KANE).................................7.0 CHICAGO 6ESE (COOK)...........................7.0 HARWOOD HEIGHTS 2NNE (COOK)...................7.0 CORTLAND (DE KALB)............................7.0 CARY (MCHENRY)................................7.0 OTTAWA (LA SALLE).............................7.0 COAL CITY 4NNW (GRUNDY).......................6.9 CARBON HILL 3.1N (GRUNDY).....................6.9 PONTIAC 1ESE (LIVINGSTON).....................6.9 ELGIN (KANE)..................................6.8 INVERNESS 2S (COOK)...........................6.8 YORKVILLE 1W (KENDALL)........................6.8 DIXON 3NNW (LEE)..............................6.8 PEOTONE (WILL)................................6.8 BOURBONNAIS (KANKAKEE)........................6.7 AURORA 4SE (DU PAGE)..........................6.7 ASHTON (LEE)..................................6.7 CARY 2NE (MCHENRY)............................6.7 MOMENCE (KANKAKEE)............................6.7 MUNDELEIN (LAKE)..............................6.6 EARLVILLE 3S (LA SALLE).......................6.5 LINCOLNWOOD 2E (COOK).........................6.5 CAROL STREAM (DU PAGE)........................6.5 BARTLETT 1SSE (DU PAGE).......................6.5 LAKE VILLA 1SSW (LAKE)........................6.5 LINCOLNSHIRE 1N (LAKE)........................6.5 SENECA 2SSW (LA SALLE)........................6.5 MENDOTA 2SE (LA SALLE)........................6.5 NEW LENOX 4SE (WILL)..........................6.5 LAKE ZURICH (LAKE)............................6.5 MARENGO (MCHENRY).............................6.5 ARLINGTON HEIGHTS 2NNW (COOK).................6.3 MANHATTAN 2SE (WILL)..........................6.3 GRAYSLAKE (LAKE)..............................6.2 GURNEE 2W (LAKE)..............................6.2 KANKAKEE (KANKAKEE)...........................6.2 MARSEILLES (LA SALLE).........................6.2 MORRIS (GRUNDY)...............................6.1 SPRING GROVE 2N (MCHENRY).....................6.1 HARVARD (MCHENRY).............................6.0 STREATOR 4ENE (LA SALLE)......................6.0 SENECA 1NE (LA SALLE).........................6.0 STREATOR 1WSW (LA SALLE)......................6.0 ROCKTON 1ESE (WINNEBAGO)......................6.0 PARK FOREST (COOK)............................6.0 AMBOY (LEE)...................................5.9 SUBLETTE (LEE)................................5.5 LAKEMOOR 2SE (LAKE)...........................5.5 ST ANNE (KANKAKEE)............................5.5 STEWARD (LEE).................................5.5 BOTANIC GARDENS (COOK)........................5.4 HIGHWOOD 1S (LAKE)............................5.4 MILFORD (IROQUOIS)............................5.4 DRESDEN LOCK/DAM (GRUNDY).....................5.3 ELGIN (KANE)..................................5.3 MORRIS 6ESE (GRUNDY)..........................5.3 ELGIN 1S (KANE)...............................5.3 DWIGHT (LIVINGSTON)...........................5.0 BOURBONNAIS 2NNE (KANKAKEE)...................5.0 DIXON 2SW (LEE)...............................5.0 WAUKEGAN 2N (LAKE)............................5.0 MARSEILLES 3NW (LA SALLE).....................5.0 MENDOTA (LA SALLE)............................5.0 STREATOR (LIVINGSTON).........................5.0 MAZON (GRUNDY)................................4.9 BEACH PARK 1W (LAKE)..........................4.8 LAKE BLUFF 1W (LAKE)..........................4.8 SHERIDAN (LA SALLE)...........................4.8 FOX LAKE 2SE (LAKE)...........................4.6 CHATSWORTH (LIVINGSTON).......................4.5 CHATSWORTH (LIVINGSTON).......................4.5 WATSEKA (IROQUOIS)............................4.2 FAIRBURY (LIVINGSTON).........................4.0 WATSEKA 5W (IROQUOIS).........................4.0 BONFIELD 4WSW (KANKAKEE)......................4.0 LA SALLE (LA SALLE)...........................4.0 OGLESBY 0.4N (LA SALLE).......................3.4 PAXTON (FORD).................................3.0 NORTHWEST INDIANA SNOW LOCATION (COUNTY): FALL(INCHES) VALPARAISO (PORTER)..........................10.5 PORTER 1S (PORTER)...........................10.4 (W9OPR)WHEATFIELD 1ENE (JASPER)..............10.0 LAKE VILLAGE (NEWTON).........................9.5 CROWN POINT (LAKE)............................9.0 ST. JOHN (LAKE)...............................9.0 PORTAGE 1ESE (PORTER).........................9.0 RENSSELAER (JASPER)...........................9.0 VALPARAISO 2N (PORTER)........................8.8 VALPARAISO 1NE (PORTER).......................8.7 VALPARAISO 1ENE (PORTER)......................8.5 VALPARAISO 5NNE (PORTER)......................8.2 VALPARAISO 5NNE (PORTER)......................8.2 WHEATFIELD 3S (JASPER)........................8.0 DE MOTTE 1NNW (JASPER)........................8.0 DE MOTTE 1SSW (JASPER)........................8.0 VALPARAISO 1NNW (PORTER)......................8.0 DYER 1WNW (LAKE)..............................7.8 HEBRON 4NE (PORTER)...........................7.7 SCHERERVILLE 2WSW (LAKE)......................7.6 LAKES OF THE FOUR SEASONS 2NNE (PORTER).......7.6 CROWN POINT 2WSW (LAKE).......................7.5 VALPARAISO 1SE (PORTER).......................7.5 CHESTERTON 1ENE (PORTER)......................7.2 LOWELL (LAKE).................................7.2 DE MOTTE 4SW (JASPER).........................7.0 (W9MAL)MERRILLVILLE 2NNW (LAKE)...............7.0 LAKES OF THE FOUR SEASONS (PORTER)............7.0 MOROCCO (NEWTON)..............................7.0 SCHERERVILLE (LAKE)...........................6.6 DE MOTTE 6S (JASPER)..........................6.5 CROWN POINT 1N (LAKE).........................6.5 HIGHLAND (LAKE)...............................6.3 MOUNT AYR 2NNE (NEWTON).......................6.2 (WV90)HOBART 1ENE (LAKE)......................6.0 REMINGTON (JASPER)............................5.8 VALPARAISO 4SW (PORTER).......................5.7 BROOK 4W (NEWTON).............................5.5 VALPARAISO 6WSW (PORTER)......................5.5 REMINGTON (JASPER)............................5.5 KENTLAND 1NNW (NEWTON)........................5.0


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1615784 said:


> No more snow for me please... Nothing but problems from my shovelers this year... Apparently when I say " shovel these sidewalks" they only hear " go ahead and wander around aimlessly for the next 3 hours, shovel every so often, and when you use a snowblower make sure you blow all the snow back onto the nice clean area you just shoveled..." I'm done... I don't know what I'm doing wrong, how is this so freakin complicated, these damn kids these days and their sense of entitlement, and then to have the gall to ask me the next day " hey I know payday isn't until next week but is there any chance I could pick up that money from you today? " yea sure buddy come on over here and get it, and while your here you can give me your keys and I can give your termination notice....
> Sorry rant over...
> 
> Also looking for another crew leader and crew- 20.00 / hr for leader, 15-19/hr for crew based on experience, and ability to not **** **** up....


And you probably bought them a couple of rounds at BWW TOO!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

2 of them yes... The crew leader went home to change his clothes... He started the day wearing jeans and tennis shoes.... 4 hours in he's *****ing cause he's cold and wet... No **** Sherlock...
I also had no idea of just how shi tty a job they did untill we left bdubs and went out for the final cleanup..


----------



## road2damascus

Next Monday euro model PROJECTION/POSSIBILITY


----------



## Raymond S.

Rain!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sawboy

Three things:

1. Just woke up, ham sandwich and home made chicken soup made in advance of storm. Aaaahhhh

2. 9.9 LA GRANGE PARK - I knew we had more than the Glenview area. An odd occurrence

3. Time to take a nap


----------



## SullivanSeptic

11.8 in Homer and 11 in Orland Park. I'll take it. Gonna be some big bills.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

NorthernSvc's;1615784 said:


> No more snow for me please... Nothing but problems from my shovelers this year... Apparently when I say " shovel these sidewalks" they only hear " go ahead and wander around aimlessly for the next 3 hours, shovel every so often, and when you use a snowblower make sure you blow all the snow back onto the nice clean area you just shoveled..." I'm done... I don't know what I'm doing wrong, how is this so freakin complicated, these damn kids these days and their sense of entitlement, and then to have the gall to ask me the next day " hey I know payday isn't until next week but is there any chance I could pick up that money from you today? " yea sure buddy come on over here and get it, and while your here you can give me your keys and I can give your termination notice....
> Sorry rant over...
> 
> Also looking for another crew leader and crew- 20.00 / hr for leader, 15-19/hr for crew based on experience, and ability to not **** **** up....


Same thing here. I say shovel the walks I get a single snowblower path down a 5 foot wide walk. Or even better just completly miss walks.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bww anyone lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1615823 said:


> 11.8 in Homer and 11 in Orland Park. I'll take it. Gonna be some big bills.


Yes there are. I smiled when I saw those big numbers earlier. Sad thing is, so did my wife!


----------



## snorider075

Mine did the same exact thing with a pad on the back and an atta boy. Lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Finally got a few hours sleep. So that was a nice storm. Had some serious snow piled up. We managed to get through it without any real problems. A couple small glitches but all went good for once.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Pushin 2 Please;1615939 said:


> Yes there are. I smiled when I saw those big numbers earlier. Sad thing is, so did my wife!


Hopefully the $$$ u made will help pay for that tow bill. Bahahaha. I had to say something


----------



## dieselss

Glad to hear others had some issues too. 
Hey these salt bags are hard,,,what do I do.....?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Night all..... 26 hrs is long enough


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1616052 said:


> Hopefully the $$$ u made will help pay for that tow bill. Bahahaha. I had to say something


See what being a nice guy gets me? Try and pull some poor guy out of a ditch and slide down it myself. If it wasn't for a buddy pulling me out, I would have given the guy in the ditch the bill. Total down time, 20 minutes. Not bad at all!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Picked up another lot too. That is my second new lot in 2 or 3 weeks. Both places there guy just stopped showing up. Fine by me!


----------



## 2_Djinn

Man i have gotten used to plowing 2" of lake effect snow....this stuff sucked. Could hardly stack it. Was out 11 hrs and that was enough for me ...lol And apparently the truck too as she was runnin like **** on the way home .......hmmmmm


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Picked up a 5 unit condo last night last minute call. Paid good but what I can't comprehend is they're usual guy went on vacation, didn't tell anyone he would be out of town, didn't set up a backup driver, and when the management called him he says he didn't think it was going to snow. At you feeking kidding me! The manager of the property called me today and wants to sign a contract for next season .
Wander if this person has any other properties lol.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1616112 said:


> See what being a nice guy gets me? Try and pull some poor guy out of a ditch and slide down it myself. If it wasn't for a buddy pulling me out, I would have given the guy in the ditch the bill. Total down time, 20 minutes. Not bad at all!


I did nice guy deed last night too. Lady goes off road into large bush in an AWD vehicle. I made sure she was in reverse before i got in front of that car. Pushed her out and she gave me ALL the money in her wallet!


----------



## snowish10

It was a good snow fall. My first "big" snow fall for plowing. I had some nice piles atleast 9 ft tall. Ill put a couple pictures up later. I wish my boss would pick up a few more accouts on the southside.


----------



## road2damascus

snowish10;1616137 said:


> It was a good snow fall. My first "big" snow fall for plowing. I had some nice piles atleast 9 ft tall. Ill put a couple pictures up later. I wish my boss would pick up a few more accouts on the southside.


Forgot to give sawboy your goods. Will do on next one.


----------



## 2_Djinn

M&S Snowplowing;1616129 said:


> Picked up a 5 unit condo last night last minute call. Paid good but what I can't comprehend is they're usual guy went on vacation, didn't tell anyone he would be out of town, didn't set up a backup driver, and when the management called him he says he didn't think it was going to snow. At you feeking kidding me! The manager of the property called me today and wants to sign a contract for next season .
> Wander if this person has any other properties lol.


Nice, Hopefully there is more work. The other dude must have gotten used to being able to go on vacation with these few lame winters ...lol


----------



## birchwood

26 hrs out. Looks like we only got 9.5 in Joliet would have been nice to hit the 10" mark.

Only broke 2 snow blowers a few shovels, one quick attach pin on the rental skidsteer. Did manage to back over a 2 foot retaining wall at a new driveway. Probably ripped out $100 in bushes for a lousy $75 push.


----------



## Mark13

We got about 8" of snow, some decent drifting. Ended up with about 20hrs between being a sub and my own stuff.

Quick picture from yesterday before heading out.


----------



## Builder630

NorthernSvc's;1615784 said:


> No more snow for me please... Nothing but problems from my shovelers this year... Apparently when I say " shovel these sidewalks" they only hear " go ahead and wander around aimlessly for the next 3 hours, shovel every so often, and when you use a snowblower make sure you blow all the snow back onto the nice clean area you just shoveled..." I'm done... I don't know what I'm doing wrong, how is this so freakin complicated, these damn kids these days and their sense of entitlement, and then to have the gall to ask me the next day " hey I know payday isn't until next week but is there any chance I could pick up that money from you today? " yea sure buddy come on over here and get it, and while your here you can give me your keys and I can give your termination notice....
> Sorry rant over...
> 
> Also looking for another crew leader and crew- 20.00 / hr for leader, 15-19/hr for crew based on experience, and ability to not **** **** up....


HA!!! I am a general contractor and I have the same type problems... My biggest pet peace is coming to work with ZERO tools and SMOKERS that feel its there right to smoke every 20 minutes for 5 minutes each time. Ugh.... You get what you pay for....


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

I hate this storm. all it did was get me excited about winter finally. too bad its probably the last storm

cleaning up today.


----------



## Builder630

Meant PET PEAVE


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

eric just sent me this one. Had to leave my normal route and go help at the movie theater last night.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1615776 said:


> ^^^ NEW UNIT DAMAGED!??? Wat do U mean pat???
> And if U dont mean the plow..... How did IT hold up???


Lost the western sticker

Not looking forward to driving 8 hours tonight then working 10 hours

Dennis u ever regain eye sight back from last night?

28 hours was a nice way to finish the season, I guess.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1616223 said:


> eric just sent me this one. Had to leave my normal route and go help at the movie theater last night.


I was there this morning plowing.is that the one off 88


----------



## snowish10

road2damascus;1616139 said:


> Forgot to give sawboy your goods. Will do on next one.


It okay. Hopefully everyone will get one more good push before the end of the season.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.storksauto.com/docs/?p=3628


----------



## Sawboy

snowish10;1616256 said:


> It okay. Hopefully everyone will get one more good push before the end of the season.


What'd I miss?


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1616270 said:


> What'd I miss?


road2 was gona give you a roll of reflective tape for me.


----------



## snowish10

Can anyone tell me how I can upload pictures from my iphone 4 on to here??


----------



## elitelawnteam1

damn! i had some catch- up readin to do! got about 20 hours in, goin to bed now finally

shocked that i had zero problems with my cables this storm! cant wait for this summer to get a bigger truck with electronic controls


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

1olddogtwo;1616255 said:


> I was there this morning plowing.is that the one off 88


no, this one is on boughton in bolingbrook.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

I'm out of salt, like totally. The bin is dry. I have a bit left in a truck to do some spot salting for melting ice piles but that's it. Should I get more or wing it?


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1616272 said:


> Can anyone tell me how I can upload pictures from my iphone 4 on to here??


Download google chrome from the App Store.. Set it to request desktop version and go about it that way..

Went to take a nap yesterday about 1030 and just woke up.


----------



## 01PStroke

This is from one of the storage units we service.. 3 trucks, 1.5 hours. Hot damn.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Did i see u going west on 191 from rt45


----------



## 01PStroke

Tuesday probably.. Saw you on a lot on the north side of 191. Was on my way to the bosses shop


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1616334 said:


> This is from one of the storage units we service.. 3 trucks, 1.5 hours. Hot damn.


U should have called me






Love this plow!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1616341 said:


> Tuesday probably.. Saw you on a lot on the north side of 191. Was on my way to the bosses shop


Yea that lot sucks. All curbs and islands.


----------



## 01PStroke

Looked like you were having a blast! Lol. Ill remember to give ya a call next time


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea at hickory creek down the street.

I'm still beat. I an hour outside KC, I'm temped to go straight to the hotel and sleep


----------



## plow3232

1olddogtwo;1616342 said:


> U should have called me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this plow!!!


I had an mvp plus and it push that much snow or that high, may be the wings you have make a big difference. Is your plow the same as mvp plus?


----------



## plow3232

meant it didn't push that much snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It is a MVP Plus.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I like to think it's the operator






The few seconds...

I have a couple of funny ones to upload still


----------



## plow3232

1olddogtwo;1616356 said:


> I like to think it's the operator
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The few seconds...
> 
> I have a couple of funny ones to upload still


lol 8.5 or 9.5?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The big boy


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Oh, the suburbanite then? Good to know


----------



## Midwest Pond

anything on this Monday/Tuesday event, or should I start thinking about Spring work now?

.


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1616419 said:


> anything on this Monday/Tuesday event, or should I start thinking about Spring work now?
> 
> .


There still is a slight possibility some cold air comes in between Sunday and Tuesday and make some snow. All weekend will be rain.


----------



## Midwest Pond

ty sir



now that is all over.... here's a bad part of residential

Garbage day........ having two garbage cans at the end of every driveway you get to


the last two storms both on garbage day


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1616437 said:


> ty sir
> 
> now that is all over.... here's a bad part of residential
> 
> Garbage day........ having two garbage cans at the end of every driveway you get to
> 
> the last two storms both on garbage day


Having to pick up the newspaper too.


----------



## erkoehler

Midwest Pond;1616437 said:


> ty sir
> 
> now that is all over.... here's a bad part of residential
> 
> Garbage day........ having two garbage cans at the end of every driveway you get to
> 
> the last two storms both on garbage day


We had this at our town homes the last two storms. Real pain.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Unleaded is 3.60 in munster and diesel is 3.80


----------



## Midwest Pond

Shovelers needed?........ Go Hawks


----------



## erkoehler

R&R Yard Design;1616457 said:


> Unleaded is 3.60 in munster and diesel is 3.80


Paid $4.19 during the storm.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey pat nice pics from storks like the new vee and that prodigy. I thought they where going to all SS on there vee? Oh i kewp makng mistakrs due to my light sensitivity my eyes cause some guy almost put me off the road going to refuel SOMEONES SKIDDY CAT ???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1616499 said:


> Hey pat nice pics from storks like the new vee and that prodigy. I thought they where going to all SS on there vee? Oh i kewp makng mistakrs due to my light sensitivity my eyes cause some guy almost put me off the road going to refuel SOMEONES SKIDDY CAT ???


Sorry bud....I thought I was being attack by boerten, never seen a plow like that before. When I have time later I'll share a story about my light bar' the cops, my neighbors and the other half

Here's one we all can relate too






.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1616528 said:


> Sorry bud....I thought I was being attack by boerten, never seen a plow like that before. When I have time later I'll share a story about my light bar' the cops, my neighbors and the other half
> 
> Here's one we all can relate too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


NICE . Dumb truck driver :laughing:


----------



## Sawboy

Lol. Dope :laughing:


----------



## snowish10

01PStroke;1616331 said:


> Download google chrome from the App Store.. Set it to request desktop version and go about it that way..
> 
> Went to take a nap yesterday about 1030 and just woke up.


Thanks 01pstroke


----------



## snowish10

Finally got a good full push with my pro plus.


----------



## gc3

Nice plowing pic. Looks like you gave it a good workout.


----------



## snowish10

Thanks, yes I did. That lot had about 9" I have a video Ill have to upload.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Midwest Pond;1616419 said:


> anything on this Monday/Tuesday event, or should I start thinking about Spring work now?
> 
> .


Nothing to worry about early next week. There might be a little cooler air on the backside of the system but it won't bring anything more than flurries or a snow shower. Nothing that we will need to worry about.


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest Pond;1616437 said:


> ty sir
> 
> now that is all over.... here's a bad part of residential
> 
> Garbage day........ having two garbage cans at the end of every driveway you get to
> 
> the last two storms both on garbage day


One more bad thing about residentials. TOO MANY INVOICES!!!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Seasonals.....


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1616775 said:


> Seasonals.....


Would love too but....it always seems either the contractor is unhappy or the customer is unhappy depending on how much it snows.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Eric missed my drive by the way so don't invoice me!!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1616790 said:


> Eric missed my drive by the way so don't invoice me!!


He must of done your neighbors driveway. Sorry. Gave him the right address.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1616790 said:


> Eric missed my drive by the way so don't invoice me!!


He was also gone for a long time. Hmmm.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

He's just slow....


----------



## Sawboy

Plowed the wrong address? That's my move!


----------



## Sawboy

Oh, and knocking over basketball posts and backing over 6' bushes!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

road2damascus;1616769 said:


> One more bad thing about residentials. TOO MANY INVOICES!!!!!!


For about the last month I've been using Street Invoice. Let's me do my invoicing where ever I'm at on my phone and sync s it with my computer at home. Has alot of nice features. Usually as soon as I'm done with a job I invoice it and move on to the next. Takes a little getting used to but it's an easy program. It will also export to excel send quotes via email and a few other nice options.


----------



## road2damascus

M&S Snowplowing;1616816 said:


> For about the last month I've been using Street Invoice. Let's me do my invoicing where ever I'm at on my phone and sync s it with my computer at home. Has alot of nice features. Usually as soon as I'm done with a job I invoice it and move on to the next. Takes a little getting used to but it's an easy program.


I will be looking into that now that i got one of these fancy phones.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Its on the android market... Not sure if they have it for iphone or not


----------



## road2damascus

M&S Snowplowing;1616821 said:


> Its on the android market... Not sure if they have it for iphone or not


Galaxy 2s blaze. Believe its an android.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

It is android


----------



## road2damascus

Downloaded


----------



## condo plow

road2damascus;1616819 said:


> I will be looking into that now that i got one of these fancy phones.


We use quick books online essential does the same


----------



## road2damascus

condo plow;1616927 said:


> We use quick books online essential does the same


Have quick books online. Still have not spent the time figuring it out.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just finished billing for this storm. Not bad at all. Pretty good numbers compared to payroll. Now just gotta get everyone to pay in a reasonable amount of time.


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1616935 said:


> Just finished billing for this storm. Not bad at all. Pretty good numbers compared to payroll. Now just gotta get everyone to pay in a reasonable amount of time.


I already know of three accounts i will be hand delivering too. That usually speeds things up.


----------



## condo plow

road2damascus;1616930 said:


> Have quick books online. Still have not spent the time figuring it out.


What I did was made a service for each contract plowed and salted or salted only
Like this. Customer is plowsite 
Coded like this
PS. PLOWED AND SALTED $250.00
PS SALTED ONLY $150.00
PS FREE TOUCH UPS. $0.00


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I have quickbooks on my phone as well... I mostly use it for referencing invoices or getting contact info, and also accepting cc payments...I like sitting down at the computer to do invoicing...although it has come in quite handy a few times for those people who call for last minute service... i can do the invoice right on the phone, mail it to them, and they can call me back to pay over the phone... that has come in handy several times this year!


----------



## snowish10

My western pro plus stacking snow


----------



## Lawn 'N' Order

Does anybody know where I can find seasonal snow totals for the Joliet area for this season so far? I have been looking around for some and can't seem to find anything.


----------



## road2damascus

Lawn 'N' Order;1617140 said:


> Does anybody know where I can find seasonal snow totals for the Joliet area for this season so far? I have been looking around for some and can't seem to find anything.


Joliet was 8.5 on the last one. Here is the link 
http://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/prodsByState.php?state=IL&prodtype=public
You May have to scroll through A LOT to find all your seasonal totals. Finding a reputable local contractor that has been keeping track would help to compare numbers.


----------



## Bird21

I want more snow
My depression will start once the temps reach 40 degrees and really sets in with Rain!


----------



## Mark13

Bird21;1617248 said:


> I want more snow
> My depression will start once the temps reach 40 degrees and really sets in with Rain!


x2. I like spring, summer, fall, and winter. It's spring when it's raining and everything is muddy but it's still pretty cool outside is what I don't like. To hard to stay dry and comfortable when it's raining sideways at 40mph and it's only 36* outside.


----------



## metallihockey88

Wtf Indiana has white stripped down Dodge 1500 quad cab work truck undercover squad trucks. Just saw one with someone pulled over both ways on 80/94


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

metallihockey88;1617323 said:


> Wtf Indiana has white stripped down Dodge 1500 quad cab work truck undercover squad trucks. Just saw one with someone pulled over both ways on 80/94


Shorewood, IL has a dark blue unmarked 2012 F-150 as a traffic unit. They've been rumored to even have fake contractor type magnets to slap on the sides. I've it have people pulled over without the magnets....it lights up like a Christmas tree !


----------



## metallihockey88

Fire_n_Ice;1617339 said:


> Shorewood, IL has a dark blue unmarked 2012 F-150 as a traffic unit. They've been rumored to even have fake contractor type magnets to slap on the sides. I've it have people pulled over without the magnets....it lights up like a Christmas tree !


Wow now thats a lil much. I wouldn't pull over for a truck with fake magnets. I would assume its some ahole impersonating a cop


----------



## birchwood

Fire_n_Ice;1617339 said:


> Shorewood, IL has a dark blue unmarked 2012 F-150 as a traffic unit. They've been rumored to even have fake contractor type magnets to slap on the sides. I've it have people pulled over without the magnets....it lights up like a Christmas tree !


Yes I saw them pull someone over last month, you had no way to tell it was a police car. Rockdale has a late 90's maroon Buick century


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

birchwood;1617354 said:


> Yes I saw them pull someone over last month, you had no way to tell it was a police car. Rockdale has a late 90's maroon Buick century


Yeah, it's absolutely crazy...I'd definitely be calling 911 before pulling over for him.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Fire_n_Ice;1617381 said:


> Yeah, it's absolutely crazy...I'd definitely be calling 911 before pulling over for him.


A lot of towns are starting to do that. Take the cars they sieze and use them as traffic or investigations cars. The State has a crap ton of unmarked cars that they use.... Will Co. has a few pickups and a anvelanche ive seen out and about.


----------



## campkd6

The City of Genoa used to have a Mercedes as a squad car it was seized.


----------



## brianbrich1

Hooters in orland sunday for the hawks game. Be there at 5:30..... Or not.....


----------



## elitelawnteam1

campkd6;1617405 said:


> The City of Genoa used to have a Mercedes as a squad car it was seized.


des plaines at one time had a porsche unmarked car they seized from a drug bust


----------



## dieselss

ISP has a few pick ups and some nice mustangs since we talking about it. 
Got the bike out today. Nice weather !!


----------



## Fire_n_Ice

dieselss;1617465 said:


> ISP has a few pick ups and some nice mustangs since we talking about it.
> Got the bike out today. Nice weather !!


Real nice weather

But a little more snow would be nicer


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1617436 said:


> Hooters in orland sunday for the hawks game. Be there at 5:30..... Or not.....


I'll be there in spirit.


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'll be in the northern suburbs

Go Hawks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dont put away you salters yet


----------



## dieselss

The tk salters or table salters?


----------



## erkoehler

Going through the equipment, this storm was rough on equipment!


----------



## condo plow

1olddogtwo;1617566 said:


> dont put away you salters yet


I was thinking we are done for this late season....but please prove me wrong


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Who all busted up there stuff, I know two who busted up their stuff

I losted a sticker.

I've never plowed a bridge until this event. It was a bit a unnerving and kool at the same time.


----------



## Sawboy

brianbrich1;1617436 said:


> Hooters in orland sunday for the hawks game. Be there at 5:30..... Or not.....


Be a great idea except for the ice boxing


----------



## condo plow

1olddogtwo;1617580 said:


> Who all busted up there stuff, I know two who busted up their stuff
> 
> I losted a sticker.
> 
> I've never plowed a bridge until this event. It was a bit a unnerving and kool at the same time.


I busted a couple welds on the ribs of my 3 year old plow


----------



## erkoehler

-Auger transmission motor went out on my snow ex
-Rear brakes need new pads and rotors on my 2001 2500hd
-Pivot pin on 2001 f250 plow came out and bent frame.
-Strobe light on 2 trucks failed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I posted some pics of the Rigid lighting from the other night, I know some of you guys asked so here u are.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=145806


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

1olddogtwo;1617566 said:


> dont put away you salters yet


Please tell me more.....


----------



## road2damascus

3 shovels broke, a snow deflector (bolts came loose one by one hitting piles and eventually was flopping allOver the place until i finally took the last two bolts out and took it off), brake lines and a 4wd actuator in the last two storms. Just had a call. Had to do some carpentry work on a home due to heavy snow pushed up against it. Sure there will be more calls after the snow melts. Landscape lights and sprinkler heads usually. Oh and one basketball post hehehe


----------



## Sawboy

What kinda clown knocks down a basketball post?!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1617672 said:


> What kinda clown knocks down a basketball post?!


A Football fan?

Monday has a slight to med chance of a dusting


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Sawboy;1617672 said:


> What kinda clown knocks down a basketball post?!


i have a better chance of getting my plow dropped on my foot when im lowering it from the cab than hitting a frickin basketball hoop! :laughing:


----------



## 01PStroke

erkoehler;1617614 said:


> -Auger transmission motor went out on my snow ex
> -Rear brakes need new pads and rotors on my 2001 2500hd
> -Pivot pin on 2001 f250 plow came out and bent frame.
> -Strobe light on 2 trucks failed.


Ouch.

Just had the spinner trans fall apart on me on the last lot. Snow-ex 8000


----------



## MR. Elite

campkd6;1617405 said:


> The City of Genoa used to have a Mercedes as a squad car it was seized.


Dont tell me, That was from the old neighbor also..??


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1617580 said:


> Who all busted up there stuff, I know two who busted up their stuff
> 
> I losted a sticker.
> 
> I've never plowed a bridge until this event. It was a bit a unnerving and kool at the same time.


Oh, I did..... Mine was more a culmination of the season, but still put some points on the board for man vs. machine... :laughing:
I try 2 post pics when I can..... As we kno, not a skill I excel at.


----------



## condo plow

This season 2012-2013 started liked season 2011-2012 left off at......hopefully season 2013-2014 will have a good start as this season left off with a bang...


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1617580 said:


> Who all busted up there stuff, I know two who busted up their stuff
> 
> I losted a sticker.
> 
> I've never plowed a bridge until this event. It was a bit a unnerving and kool at the same time.


I broke one of the mounting pins on one of the mvp wings. Already ground out and a new pin welded in.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

What do you guys do with old pallets? I have about 30 I want out of the shop?


----------



## Mark13

Hambrick & Co.;1617895 said:


> What do you guys do with old pallets? I have about 30 I want out of the shop?


Majority of them we end up burning in a couple of the farm shops that are heated by a wood burner.


----------



## elitelawnteam1

Hambrick & Co.;1617895 said:


> What do you guys do with old pallets? I have about 30 I want out of the shop?


throw an ad in the free stuff section on craigslist, i've seen scrap trucks carrying them they go sell them for like 2-3 bucks apiece. i go scrapping a bit thats why i know


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Hambrick & Co.;1617895 said:


> What do you guys do with old pallets? I have about 30 I want out of the shop?


Somebody will take them or take them yourself. You can by beers and wings for Brian!


----------



## road2damascus

Put some screws in them and sell them as compost containers.


----------



## metallihockey88

God i love having rich friends. Goin fir a tux fitting for my buddies wedding and my other buddy takes us on a bar crawl and gets us a limo nothing like being wasted at 11am. Sorry thought id share lol


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Steve's going to take them. Any one want a hot tub? It's required some assembly and glue.


----------



## MR. Elite

Hambrick & Co.;1617895 said:


> What do you guys do with old pallets? I have about 30 I want out of the shop?


look around HAM, some plces buy them from U, U may have 2 bring them in.. but there worth a couple bucks if its worth it 2 U...

Or there a guy on craigslist that makes bookshelves out of them..


----------



## mikeitu7

Put them on cl they will buy them. I had some b4 and someone picked them up for $2 or 3 bucks. They r worth more if they are 4 way.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1617625 said:


> I posted some pics of the Rigid lighting from the other night, I know some of you guys asked so here u are.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=145806


Trust ME there Bright as [email protected]@##@!# nearly put me in a Farm field Ditch.I know from first hand EXPERIENCE..... ;-)


----------



## snowish10

Are they legal to drive with just the rigid lights on?

And does anyone know of what light or idea on what I can do with my square old western lights to make them brighter without getting the night hawks?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1618060 said:


> Trust ME there Bright as [email protected]@##@!# nearly put me in a Farm field Ditch.I know from first hand EXPERIENCE..... ;-)


Haha, Sorry Dennis, the road was dark.....be lucky I didn't turn on the takedowns!!!

Sorry bud!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1618110 said:


> Are they legal to drive with just the rigid lights on?
> 
> And does anyone know of what light or idea on what I can do with my square old western lights to make them brighter without getting the night hawks?


Legal....No.

Driving with all the strobes...No.

Driving with Lightbar....somewhat NO.

Do I care....Hell NO!!!


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1618119 said:


> Legal....No.
> 
> Driving with all the strobes...No.
> 
> Driving with Lightbar....somewhat NO.
> 
> Do I care....Hell NO!!!


I don't blame you, who cares if you driving with all your lights on its not like its going to really change anything. Also, you always come up with good ideas to brighten up your work area. ( square western lights suck for brightness)


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1618110 said:


> Are they legal to drive with just the rigid lights on?
> 
> And does anyone know of what light or idea on what I can do with my square old western lights to make them brighter without getting the night hawks?


I can get U some HID lights that will put ANY halogen 2 shame!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I got an email back from Western, they going to send me some relacement decals.

They said a video on the new plow should be out soon.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1618131 said:


> I got an email back from Western, they going to send me some relacement decals.
> 
> They said a video on the new plow should be out soon.


I was thinking to keep that decal longer put a couple layers of clear coat on the edes so it doesnt come off so easy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

When I put them on, I use 3M spray tack


----------



## snowish10

Does that work pretty well? Western gave me new decals as well for the front.


----------



## snowish10

Elite would they fit into the square headlight?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

still looking at a salting Monday


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1618150 said:


> Elite would they fit into the square headlight?


Yea, Ive installed a couple for friends. Do U kno wat bulb U have in there?? H16 maybe?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

have you done any with ur twisted......mind?


----------



## snowish10

elite I can find out when I get home, I know its a sealed beam light, But ill find out extactly what it is later.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1618183 said:


> have you done any with ur twisted......mind?


Who was this to? elite or me?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

elite......


----------



## Mike Nelson

Clear nail polish on the edges of decals and vinyl lettering sure helps from peeling.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Heavy rain and loud ass thunderstorms rolling thru the extreme southwest suburbs of Chicago


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1618116 said:


> Haha, Sorry Dennis, the road was dark.....be lucky I didn't turn on the takedowns!!!
> 
> Sorry bud!


Not a problem Buddy.just be glad I didnt pull a carolann and go toward the light..hahahaha


----------



## Sawboy

Gotta see if I can get the sticker for my new (to me) WIDE OUT  wesport Thumbs Up


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy Hell yea!! Your truck is going to beast with that plow! Yea just email western theyll give you decals, I got the number for one of the guys there if you want it. Post some pics of your wideout


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1618268 said:


> Gotta see if I can get the sticker for my new (to me) WIDE OUT  wesport Thumbs Up


Heard a lil rumor going around but didnt wanna spoil it for ya. Get the sucker mounted up so we can see some pictures

Also ill look up what hardware you need for the miunt tommorow, i have a ton if brand new stuff left over from my boss install ill give ya if it requires similar stuff


----------



## GMC99

Bye bye snow!


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1618273 said:


> Heard a lil rumor going around but didnt wanna spoil it for ya. Get the sucker mounted up so we can see some pictures


Agreed with the pictures. Id help mounting up his plow if sawwboy needs help.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1618266 said:


> Not a problem Buddy.just be glad I didnt pull a carolann and go toward the light..hahahaha


Poltergiest!!!


----------



## Sawboy

Delete fail


----------



## snowish10

Looks good sawboy!Hopefully youll get to play with your new toy before winter ends.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1618280 said:


> Delete fail


Very nice ;-)

Edit: what happened to the pic bob. 
Oh you posted more.


----------



## Sawboy

It'll be going on my Duallie, which is in the background across the street.

And yes......I realize I just mushed the snow season for all of us in Illinois with this move


----------



## snorider075

nice looking rig!


----------



## Sawboy

That's the sellers F550. Total [email protected]$$ truck.


----------



## snorider075

that is badass, so is that dually in the back ground


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1618183 said:


> have you done any with ur twisted......mind?


HAHAHA Twisted mind... well even the doctors said they couldn't even help me wit that... Im going to check into the relief valve this week, n see wat my buddy can do under warranty, or if I have to buy it, when he'll have it in... LOL
As 4 the bent wing, back of wing and the mangled cutting edge (thats deff not at 70degrees anymore).. not sure yet, was waiting on ur guidance Dr. Wideout.... I know, U kno 1st hand! :laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

Monday teaser....forecast on NOAA says flurries before noon and possible snow showers afternoon?????? Can't see it happening.


----------



## snorider075

keep moving east baby


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Someone needs to wake up the Sun, its dark out


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Taking a day off.....thinking truck and detail today.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1618409 said:


> Taking a day off.....thinking truck and detail today.


Want to wash mine too?


----------



## snowish10

MR. Elite;1618178 said:


> Yea, Ive installed a couple for friends. Do U kno wat bulb U have in there?? H16 maybe?


My lights are h6545 sealed beam.


----------



## dieselss

Detailing,,,,can't do that in the rain


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hooters tonight at 6 in Orland if anyone's interested.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Ham i should be there


----------



## snowish10

I would be there if i didnt have a test tommorrow


----------



## 1olddogtwo

All have a wing for me and one less beer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1618574 said:


> I would be there if i didnt have a test tommorrow


Adam .....life is full of test...


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1618580 said:


> Adam .....life is full of test...


Thats true.


----------



## road2damascus

Here is the trained spotter information thus far:**[top] 000 NOUS43 KLOT 101554 PNSLOT PNSLOT ILZ003>006-008-010>014-019>023-032-033-039-INZ001-002- 010-011-019-112300- PUBLIC INFORMATION STATEMENT NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE CHICAGO IL 1053 AM CDT SUN MAR 10 2013 ...MORNING RAINFALL ROUNDUP... THE FOLLOWING ARE RAIN AMOUNTS FOR THE PREVIOUS 24-HOURS AS MEASURED IN THE MORNING BY NWS COOPERATIVE OBSERVERS AND COCORAHS OBSERVERS. OBSERVATIONS ARE USUALLY TAKEN BETWEEN 6 AND 8 AM. 24-HOUR RAINFALL AMOUNTS FOR SUNDAY(03/10/13)... ILLINOIS RAIN LOCATION (COUNTY): FALL (IN) MARSEILLES 6WNW (LA SALLE)...................1.04 PLAINFIELD 1SW (WILL)........................0.87 ORLAND PARK 5WNW (WILL)......................0.87 NEW LENOX 4SE (WILL).........................0.87 OTTAWA 2N (LA SALLE).........................0.86 SHERIDAN 3SSE (LA SALLE).....................0.85 OTTAWA 1NW (LA SALLE)........................0.83 PONTIAC (LIVINGSTON).........................0.82 PLAINFIELD 5SW (KENDALL).....................0.80 MANHATTAN 5ENE (WILL)........................0.80 ROMEOVILLE (WILL)............................0.80 MANHATTAN (WILL).............................0.80 PALOS PARK 1SW (COOK)........................0.79 PLAINFIELD (WILL)............................0.79 SHERIDAN (LA SALLE)..........................0.78 HOMER GLEN 1ENE (WILL).......................0.78 LA SALLE (LA SALLE)..........................0.77 HOMER GLEN 4WNW (WILL).......................0.76 ELBURN (KANE)................................0.75 PONTIAC 1SE (LIVINGSTON).....................0.75 BURR RIDGE 2SW (DU PAGE).....................0.74 DOWNERS GROVE 1S (DU PAGE)...................0.74 OGLESBY 0.4N (LA SALLE)......................0.74 OGLESBY 1ESE (LA SALLE)......................0.74 JOLIET 2N (WILL).............................0.74 JOLIET (WILL)................................0.74 LISLE 1SE (DU PAGE)..........................0.73 MONEE (WILL).................................0.73 ORLAND HILLS 1SE (COOK)......................0.72 DOWNERS GROVE 2SE (DU PAGE)..................0.72 WILMINGTON 3SE (WILL)........................0.72 ST CHARLES 7NW (KANE)........................0.72 TINLEY PARK 3NW (COOK).......................0.71 BRACEVILLE (GRUNDY)..........................0.71 PONTIAC 1ESE (LIVINGSTON)....................0.71 PARK FOREST (COOK)...........................0.71 LOCKPORT 1SE (WILL)..........................0.70 OSWEGO 5SSE (KENDALL)........................0.69 NEW LENOX 3E (WILL)..........................0.69 GLEN ELLYN (DU PAGE).........................0.68 BOLINGBROOK 3NE (DU PAGE)....................0.68 ST CHARLES 1SW (KANE)........................0.68 MARSEILLES (LA SALLE)........................0.68 NAPERVILLE 2ESE (DU PAGE)....................0.67 YORKVILLE 1W (KENDALL).......................0.67 OAK BROOK (DU PAGE)..........................0.67 ELBURN (KANE)................................0.66 LISLE (DU PAGE)..............................0.66 ST. CHARLES (KANE)...........................0.66 ST CHARLES (KANE)............................0.66 OAK LAWN 2SE (COOK)..........................0.65 WESTMONT 1SSE (DU PAGE)......................0.65 LISLE (DU PAGE)..............................0.65 MORRIS 5NNW (GRUNDY).........................0.65 YORKVILLE (KENDALL)..........................0.65 PERU (LA SALLE)..............................0.65 MIDWAY COOP (COOK)...........................0.65 PERU (LA SALLE)..............................0.65 JOLIET LOCK/DAM (WILL).......................0.64 JOLIET (WILL)................................0.64 AURORA (KANE)................................0.63 COAL CITY 4NNW (GRUNDY)......................0.63 CHICAGO RIDGE (COOK).........................0.63 PARK FOREST 1NNE (COOK)......................0.63 COUNTRYSIDE 1NNE (COOK)......................0.63 CARBON HILL 3.1N (GRUNDY)....................0.63 BONFIELD 4WSW (KANKAKEE).....................0.63 YORKVILLE 2SE (KENDALL)......................0.63 WORTH (COOK).................................0.62 MORRIS 6ESE (GRUNDY).........................0.62 BONFIELD 4NNE (KANKAKEE).....................0.62 SUGAR GROVE 1NE (KANE).......................0.62 CRETE 3E (WILL)..............................0.62 ELGIN (KANE).................................0.61 LANSING (COOK)...............................0.61 CHICAGO 6ESE (COOK)..........................0.61 HARWOOD HEIGHTS 2NNE (COOK)..................0.61 BURNHAM-HEGEWISCH 2NNW (COOK)................0.61 AURORA 4SE (DU PAGE).........................0.61 ELMHURST 1ESE (DU PAGE)......................0.61 YORKVILLE 1NE (KENDALL)......................0.61 ELGIN 1S (KANE)..............................0.61 GENEVA 2WSW (KANE)...........................0.61 PEOTONE (WILL)...............................0.61 DWIGHT (LIVINGSTON)..........................0.60 ELBURN 3NNE (KANE)...........................0.60 MIDWAY (COOK)................................0.60 OAK PARK 1NNE (COOK).........................0.59 ST. CHARLES 6NW (KANE).......................0.59 COUNTRYSIDE 1ENE (COOK)......................0.58 BARTLETT 1SSE (DU PAGE)......................0.58 GLEN ELLYN 1NE (DU PAGE).....................0.58 LOMBARD 1NNW (DU PAGE).......................0.58 ELMHURST (DU PAGE)...........................0.57 SUGAR GROVE 1ENE (KANE)......................0.57 CHENOA 4NNW (LIVINGSTON).....................0.57 WINNETKA 1S (COOK)...........................0.56 BATAVIA 1WNW (KANE)..........................0.56 GENEVA 1SSW (KANE)...........................0.56 ELGIN (KANE).................................0.55 EARLVILLE 3S (LA SALLE)......................0.55 PARK RIDGE (COOK)............................0.55 GLEN ELLYN 1NNW (DU PAGE)....................0.55 LOMBARD 1NNW (DU PAGE).......................0.55 BATAVIA 2WNW (KANE)..........................0.55 SENECA 2SSW (LA SALLE).......................0.55 PEOTONE (WILL)...............................0.55 BATAVIA (KANE)...............................0.54 GLEN ELLYN 2SSE (DU PAGE)....................0.54 MONTGOMERY 1SSE (KENDALL)....................0.54 NORTH AURORA 2NE (KANE)......................0.54 ELGIN 2W (KANE)..............................0.54 PEOTONE (WILL)...............................0.54 NEW LENOX 2SE (WILL).........................0.53 LINCOLNWOOD 2E (COOK)........................0.52 MENDOTA 2SE (LA SALLE).......................0.52 WHEATON (DU PAGE)............................0.51 DE KALB (DE KALB)............................0.50 WEST CHICAGO 3N (DU PAGE)....................0.50 PEOTONE (WILL)...............................0.50 PEOTONE (WILL)...............................0.50 INVERNESS 2S (COOK)..........................0.49 ELK GROVE VILLAGE 1ESE (COOK)................0.49 CORTLAND (DE KALB)...........................0.48 EMINGTON 2SSE (LIVINGSTON)...................0.48 PAW PAW (LEE)................................0.48 SCHAUMBURG 2E (COOK)........................0.47 OHARE (COOK).................................0.47 MORRIS (GRUNDY)..............................0.46 CHICAGO 5NE (COOK)...........................0.46 STREATOR (LIVINGSTON)........................0.46 ROSELLE 1ESE (DU PAGE).......................0.45 LAKE ZURICH (LAKE)...........................0.45 MENDOTA (LA SALLE)...........................0.44 BOURBONNAIS 2NNE (KANKAKEE)..................0.43 BOTANIC GARDENS (COOK).......................0.42 BUFFALO GROVE 2N (LAKE)......................0.42 WINFIELD (DU PAGE)...........................0.42 MALTA (DE KALB)..............................0.41 AURORA (KANE)................................0.40 ELK GROVE VILLAGE 2WSW (COOK)................0.40 MENDOTA 1N (LA SALLE)........................0.40 OAK PARK 2S (COOK)...........................0.39 WEST CHICAGO (DU PAGE).......................0.38 GENOA (DE KALB)..............................0.38 MCHENRY (MCHENRY)............................0.38 WOODSTOCK 2WSW (MCHENRY).....................0.37 WOODSTOCK (MCHENRY)..........................0.37 FAIRBURY (LIVINGSTON)........................0.36 AURORA 4SE (DU PAGE).........................0.36 FOX LAKE 2SE (LAKE)..........................0.36 BARRINGTON (LAKE)............................0.35 LAKEMOOR 2SE (LAKE)..........................0.34 ROCKFORD 4NW (WINNEBAGO).....................0.34 BOURBONNAIS (KANKAKEE).......................0.33 ASHTON (LEE).................................0.33 ALGONQUIN 1N (MCHENRY).......................0.33 SPRING GROVE 2N (MCHENRY)....................0.33 WONDER LAKE 1WNW (MCHENRY)...................0.32 BYRON 3N (OGLE)..............................0.32 ROCKTON 1ESE (WINNEBAGO).....................0.32 WAUKEGAN 2N (LAKE)...........................0.31 GURNEE 2W (LAKE).............................0.31 ROCKFORD 3NE (WINNEBAGO).....................0.31 ROCKFORD (WINNEBAGO).........................0.31 POPLAR GROVE 3WSW (BOONE)....................0.30 LINCOLNSHIRE 1N (LAKE).......................0.30 ROCKFORD 2ENE (WINNEBAGO)....................0.30 MUNDELEIN (LAKE).............................0.30 DIXON 3NNW (LEE).............................0.29 KANKAKEE 3SE (KANKAKEE)......................0.28 ROCHELLE (OGLE)..............................0.28 STEWARD (LEE)................................0.27 ROCHELLE (OGLE)..............................0.26 GURNEE 2NE (LAKE)............................0.25 RICHTON PARK (COOK)..........................0.25 DIXON 2SW (LEE)..............................0.24 ROSCOE 2ESE (WINNEBAGO)......................0.24 ROSCOE 2SE (WINNEBAGO).......................0.24 WAUKEGAN (LAKE)..............................0.24 CAPRON (BOONE)...............................0.23 AMBOY (LEE)..................................0.23 BEACH PARK 1W (LAKE).........................0.23 MACHESNEY PARK 3ENE (WINNEBAGO)..............0.23 WHEELING (COOK)..............................0.22 KANKAKEE (KANKAKEE)..........................0.21 CHATSWORTH (LIVINGSTON)......................0.20 CHATSWORTH (LIVINGSTON)......................0.20 ROCKFORD 1NW (WINNEBAGO).....................0.20 WATSEKA 5W (IROQUOIS)........................0.15 GIBSON 3WNW (FORD)...........................0.13 ST ANNE (KANKAKEE)...........................0.12 MILFORD (IROQUOIS)...........................0.01 PAXTON (FORD)...............................TRACE INDIANA RAIN LOCATION (COUNTY): FALL (IN) DYER 1WNW (LAKE).............................0.59 ST. JOHN (LAKE)..............................0.49 (WV90)HOBART 1ENE (LAKE).....................0.47 CROWN POINT 1N (LAKE)........................0.46 PORTAGE 1ESE (PORTER)........................0.44 PORTAGE 3E (PORTER)..........................0.40 CROWN POINT 2WSW (LAKE)......................0.39 PORTER 1S (PORTER)...........................0.38 PORTER 1S (PORTER)...........................0.36 VALPARAISO 6NW (PORTER)......................0.33 CHESTERTON 1ENE (PORTER).....................0.32 VALPARAISO 5NNE (PORTER).....................0.30 (W9OPR)WHEATFIELD 1ENE (JASPER)..............0.25 VALPARAISO 2NW (PORTER)......................0.23 VALPARAISO 2N (PORTER).......................0.20 VALPARAISO 1NNW (PORTER).....................0.19 VALPARAISO 4SW (PORTER)......................0.15 VALPARAISO 1SE (PORTER)......................0.12 HEBRON 4NE (PORTER)..........................0.10 MOROCCO (NEWTON).............................0.10 VALPARAISO (PORTER)..........................0.07 (W9MAL)MERRILLVILLE 2NNW (LAKE)..............0.04 DE MOTTE 4SW (JASPER)........................0.03 LAKE VILLAGE (NEWTON)........................0.03 DE MOTTE 6S (JASPER).........................0.02 DE MOTTE 1NNW (JASPER).......................0.02 DE MOTTE 1SSW (JASPER).......................0.02 REMINGTON (JASPER)...........................0.02 WHEATFIELD 3S (JASPER).......................0.01 RENSSELAER 6SE (JASPER)......................0.01 KENTLAND (NEWTON)...........................TRACE VALPARAISO 6S (PORTER)......................TRACE REMINGTON (JASPER)..........................TRACE RENSSELAER (JASPER).........................TRACE $$


----------



## 1olddogtwo

My finger is sore now!!!!! LOL

Meeting a couple of guys at hooters now in KC


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just cleaned the inside and rotated the tires


----------



## Mark13

Glad I'm not the only one who uses equipment as a jack. Fork lifts, skid steers, backhoe, etc

Truck's looking good!


----------



## snowish10

Hey pat by any chance do you know how many inches are between the bottom of your light bar and your roof?


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1618529 said:


> My lights are h6545 sealed beam.


ouch... Well, they can b converted... but can the buld b taken out of the lens at all?? Or are they 1 complete unit??


----------



## snowish10

Its one whole unit, I might be better of getting the night hawks and get the hids.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1618637 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one who uses equipment as a jack. Fork lifts, skid steers, backhoe, etc
> 
> Truck's looking good!


Thanks Mark



snowish10;1618642 said:


> Hey pat by any chance do you know how many inches are between the bottom of your light bar and your roof?


about 2-1/2 to 3 to the bottom


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1618719 said:


> Thanks Mark
> 
> about 2-1/2 to 3 to the bottom


 Thanks pat, I have to fab some mounts for my light bar soon. I was thinking about a simple L bracket.


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1618718 said:


> Its one whole unit, I might be better of getting the night hawks and get the hids.


Easiest way is to swap the lens with a new style (of the same lens) then swap the bulbs with the hid's... Ive done dozens...!!


----------



## road2damascus

Just let my three year old run the unimount joystick again. Moving piles around and stuff. He likes shoveling just as much as running the plow. That will change


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1618744 said:


> Just let my three year old run the unimount joystick again. Moving piles around and stuff. He likes shoveling just as much as running the plow. That will change


Yep when he smartins up and realizes its easier to push a botton than pick a shivel up.So by next season he'll be drive the jeep with the back drag.... Mike ;-)


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1618837 said:


> Yep when he smartins up and realizes its easier to push a botton than pick a shivel up.So by next season he'll be drive the jeep with the back drag.... Mike ;-)


Well the jeep may have seen its last day plowing unless i do a engine/trans. swap. Thing is unbelievable in light snow but it sure don't like the heavy stuff. It is also stick. I plan on running my one ton as my vehicle next year. That would mean someone would be put into a stick shift two plow jeep. How many guys you know can handle that? I smell the clutch smoking already! So either i sell it and buy a easier vehicle or do an engine/trans swap and make it work.

My son will learn the pull plow soon enough. It is really Going to be hard when he is mentally and physically capable of running a plow truck but not at the legal age !


----------



## snowish10

Mr. elite 
Is this what I need for the hid kit?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/6000K-8000K...Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b0d8ac15&vxp=mtr

And something like this?
http://www.autotoys.com/x/product.php?productid=550


----------



## condo plow

Any one going salting today?


----------



## road2damascus

condo plow;1619011 said:


> Any one going salting today?


Looks like anything west of rockford and bloomington is freezing.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1618621 said:


> My finger is sore now!!!!! LOL


You want the current RAIN totals again?? 
Make you scroll down a mile Mr. Sore finger. Lol.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Rain is changing to big wet flakes as I type in Rockford. Snowing good now.


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;1619029 said:


> Rain is changing to big wet flakes as I type in Rockford. Snow good.


The same for Chicago later today the suppose snow accumulation 0.03....with rain it may freeze do you think a salt run?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its was 24f this am here when chgo was 41

I been saying a salting is possible today.


----------



## erkoehler

I'm thinking salt run tonight.


----------



## condo plow

Will there be an alert for freezing to justify a salt run 
99.8% of my accounts follow weather channel


----------



## condo plow

Cook County
River Flood Warning in effect from 11:30AM CDT MON until 1PM CDT WED

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS ISSUED A 
FLOOD WARNING FOR THE DES PLAINES RIVER AT RIVERSIDE. 
FROM MONDAY MORNING TO WEDNESDAY AFTERNOON. 
AT 745 PM SUNDAY THE STAGE WAS 5.5 FEET. 
FLOOD STAGE IS 7.0 FEET. 
MINOR FLOODING IS FORECAST. 
FORECAST

RISE ABOVE FLOOD STAGE BY MONDAY MORNING AND CONTINUE TO RISE TO NEAR 7.6 FEET BY EARLY TUESDAY MORNING. THE RIVER WILL FALL BELOW FLOOD STAGE BY WEDNESDAY MORNING. 
IMPACT

AT 7.5 FEET

PARK AREAS ARE INUNDATED NEAR SALT CREEK.


----------



## condo plow

Cook County
Flood Advisory in effect until 2PM CDT MON

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN CHICAGO HAS EXTENDED THE 
URBAN AND SMALL STREAM FLOOD ADVISORY FOR RAIN AND MELTING SNOW IN

ALL OF NORTH CENTRAL AND NORTHEAST ILLINOIS 
UNTIL 200 PM CDT MONDAY 
AT 700 AM CDT

NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE DOPPLER RADAR INDICATED AN AREA OF LIGHT RAIN MOVING NORTHEAST ACROSS THE ADVISORY AREA. ALTHOUGH THIS RAIN IS EXPECTED TO ONLY PRODUCE LIGHT AMOUNTS TODAY WITH HIGHER RAINFALL RATES UNLIKELY

THE COMBINATION OF SNOW MELT AND THE RAINFALL FROM SUNDAY WILL HELP KEEP STREAMS AND RIVERS ELEVATED AS WELL AS MORE RURAL LOCATIONS LIKELY OBSERVING WATER COVERED ROADS NEAR DITCHES OR ADJACENT WATER COVERED FIELDS. PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS

EXCESSIVE RUNOFF FROM THIS STORM WILL CAUSE ELEVATED LEVELS ON SMALL CREEKS AND STREAMS

PONDING OF WATER ON ROADS

URBAN AREAS

HIGHWAYS

VIADUCTS

UNDERPASSES AND LOW LYING AREAS. DO NOT UNDERESTIMATE THE POWER OF FLOOD WATERS. ONLY A FEW INCHES OF RAPIDLY FLOWING WATER CAN QUICKLY CARRY AWAY YOUR VEHICLE. REMEMBER

TURN AROUND

DON'T DROWN.


----------



## ultimate plow

This aint squeegeesite.com condo plow


----------



## brianbrich1

ultimate plow;1619068 said:


> This aint squeegeesite.com condo plow


Iam pretty sure it is a weather forum which some of us complain if we do not post weather related info.. So thank you for the weather related info..


----------



## ultimate plow

brianbrich1;1619072 said:


> Iam pretty sure it is a weather forum which some of us complain if we do not post weather related info.. So thank you for the weather related info..


Lots of sarcasm was intented. Its a first then if the flood alert post was a serious intentional weather alert to warn plowsite members. Lol


----------



## GMC99

Had to pull the wood off my piers in McHenry, the fox is rising rapidly one extreme to the next


----------



## erkoehler

GMC99;1619163 said:


> Had to pull the wood off my piers in McHenry, the fox is rising rapidly one extreme to the next


The pond at our shop is up close to 5ft and that feeds to the fox. It is going to be worse in next 48 hours.


----------



## WilliamOak

erkoehler;1619176 said:


> The pond at our shop is up close to 5ft and that feeds to the fox. It is going to be worse in next 48 hours.


So you mean its not a saltwater pond now?? Lol


----------



## GMC99

erkoehler;1619176 said:


> The pond at our shop is up close to 5ft and that feeds to the fox. It is going to be worse in next 48 hours.


could be worse I guess, at least we know low water won't be a problem this year...


----------



## dheavychevy38

just got the call on a salt run tonight. Problem is Im tired of being screwed by these guys.


----------



## snowguys

Chevy who do you work for


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salt run is looking good. No wind to dry up the wet pavement and temps dropping into the mid 20's. Also spotty flurries and snow showers overnight. Salt run tonight would cap off a good season!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

season isn't over.


----------



## kevlars

That's what I've heard, olddog!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

There is a chance of a push early next week. Being so far out and the way the season has been, I wouldnt place money on it just yet. I think there will be 1-2 poss pushes with 2-3 salting this season still.


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1619326 said:


> There is a chance of a push early next week. Being so far out and the way the season has been, I wouldnt place money on it just yet. I think there will be 1-2 poss pushes with 2-3 salting this season still.


Its to early for April fools jokes... I saw my boat today, im ready for beer, boats, and bikinis


----------



## road2damascus

Just spent most of the day wrestling with a large tailgate spreader outside in the rain. Rusty frozen parts. Auger shaft was the worst. Got to pull it off to get the motor out. Torch, sawzall, and pb blaster were all utilized. Doing a sandblast hot dip galvanized job. 

Temps are now 33 degrees up here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1619329 said:


> Its to early for April fools jokes... I saw my boat today, im ready for beer, boats, and bikinis


Nope, I don't joke about dates and snow. I just call them as I see them. Its been on the long range for a few days now. the Euro is in the 2 to 4 range monday/tuesday. Maybe another salt run friday of this week.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1619326 said:


> There is a chance of a push early next week. Being so far out and the way the season has been, I wouldnt place money on it just yet. I think there will be 1-2 poss pushes with 2-3 salting this season still.


Thursday night possible inch???

Early next week like the 18th and 19th???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

man o man, u guys best the best damn free insight to the weather......where was the internet 20 years ago?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1619335 said:


> Thursday night possible inch???
> 
> Early next week like the 18th and 19th???


inch might pushing it

yes that time frame. I will update daily

And we are doing a full salting tonight.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1619346 said:


> inch might pushing it
> 
> yes that time frame. I will update daily
> 
> And we are doing a full salting tonight.


Might be pushing it? Sure ill push it ;-)


----------



## 1olddogtwo

where is everyone watching the bachelor or some sh!t??


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1619392 said:


> where is everyone watching the bachelor or some sh!t??


Bobs house


----------



## road2damascus

During commercial breaks we will be installing WideOut :-D


----------



## snowish10

road 

Hows bobs "new" wideout? Thats should be prefect for his truck!


----------



## road2damascus

snowish10;1619402 said:


> road
> 
> Hows bobs "new" wideout? Thats should be prefect for his truck!


Just seen pictures. I was kidding about watching tv and installing the wideout. It will be perfect.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1619404 said:


> Just seen pictures. I was kidding about watching tv and installing the wideout. It will be perfect.


I thought u were trying to put me out of work!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1619405 said:


> I thought u were trying to put me out of work!!!!


You shouldn't of fired me after my no show on your driveway :-(


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1619412 said:


> You shouldn't of fired me after my no show on your driveway :-(


My neighbor is happy now, that's all that counts.

Anyways I guessing I'll be home a week from Friday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1619404 said:


> Just seen pictures. I was kidding about watching tv and installing the wideout. It will be perfect.


We all know the outcome,he loses


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1619416 said:


> My neighbor is happy now, that's all that counts.
> 
> Anyways I guessing I'll be home a week from Friday.


.......So we should all B ready for something coming next fri...ISH...?? LOL

On another note.... There will B another Wideout for sale, round here real soon..!


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1618944 said:


> Mr. elite
> Is this what I need for the hid kit?
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/6000K-8000K...Parts_Accessories&hash=item20b0d8ac15&vxp=mtr
> 
> And something like this?
> http://www.autotoys.com/x/product.php?productid=550


Yes and no.... I dont ever suggest the cheaper priced HID kits, U NEVER kno wat Ur gettin!!
But Yes, swap out with those lenses and install some GOOD Hid's and Ur golden!!


----------



## snowish10

MR. Elite;1619434 said:


> Yes and no.... I dont ever suggest the cheaper priced HID kits, U NEVER kno wat Ur gettin!!
> But Yes, swap out with those lenses and install some GOOD Hid's and Ur golden!!


Which brand HID kits do you suggest?


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1619426 said:


> We all know the outcome,he loses


Actually Pat, wouldnt U consider the Bachelor a winner... he gets 2 nail a few diff women on national TELE, and gets 2 pick wat he wants..?? 
Hell.... I always won when I was a bachelor... :laughing: payup


----------



## MR. Elite

snowish10;1619436 said:


> Which brand HID kits do you suggest?


Have 2 b honest, I dont kno about very many kits out there... I jus kno about the kits I get from my distributor... They come with a 1 yr warranty, but Ive been warranting them for the past 5 or so years and no problems yet!?
But either way deff go with a good brand, or wat U feel comfortable with.


----------



## dheavychevy38

I rather not say but the fact that they have screwed up all but two checks and then make you wait for them sucks. Plus I found out that the truck I have been driveing for them has illegal weight tags on the door suchs as they made the stickers and the other day I almost got nailed on over weight. I was 500 under what the plate said but 7500 over what the truck can legally carry. Then I get a not valid insurance ticket in there truck and they basiclly told me to go f myself with it. Pretty sure I won't be in one of there trucks next year.


----------



## erkoehler

dheavychevy38;1619489 said:


> I rather not say but the fact that they have screwed up all but two checks and then make you wait for them sucks. Plus I found out that the truck I have been driveing for them has illegal weight tags on the door suchs as they made the stickers and the other day I almost got nailed on over weight. I was 500 under what the plate said but 7500 over what the truck can legally carry. Then I get a not valid insurance ticket in there truck and they basiclly told me to go f myself with it. Pretty sure I won't be in one of there trucks next year.


I would hope that you will say once you get the rest of your pay. One if the main things I use this site for is watching and keeping track of the local companies and nationals who are not paying on time or at all.

Collect what you can and then let us know so that others can be protected in the future.


----------



## erkoehler

Talking to a few people throughout the area, and the pavement is drying up pretty quick. Doesn't look good for a salt application.


----------



## dheavychevy38

Ya ill let you guys know once i get my court thing handled for sure. Woodstock got a dusting mchenry was bone dry crystal lake was wet hope this helps


----------



## R&R Yard Design

No salt run here bone dry


----------



## ultimate plow

Some light snow showers passing by now here in algonquin.


----------



## erkoehler

Barely a dusting now. Going to make the call at 6:30-7 if we need to hit a few places.


----------



## metallihockey88

Wtf is going on out here. Never seen so many accidents in my life. 53 is closed with 4 accidents both ways at higgins rd. This us absurd


----------



## erkoehler

Been in route to the shop since 6:10am. Should have been there 40+ minutes ago!


----------



## Mark13

I'm leaving shortly to see what's going on in the more populated area's. My house looks fine but slip and fall liability in a hay field is pretty limited.


----------



## snorider075

Dry out here


----------



## ultimate plow

Went out at 5am. Had a light dusting and all 4 trucks went out salting. Traffic was the worst iv dealt with all year. Accidents and roads closed everywhere. I think the municipalities and some guys were caught with their pants down.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't understand why people weren't ready for this little dusting that screwed up traffic. Even the "tool" on channel 7 called for it.


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

Hey I'm looking to have some LED strobes. I cannot remember who was doing them. Is it George?


----------



## metallihockey88

Dodge Plow Pwr;1619652 said:


> Hey I'm looking to have some LED strobes. I cannot remember who was doing them. Is it George?


Yea shoot me a pm if you want his info


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr

PM Sent.. Thanks


----------



## R&R Yard Design

What are we getting today. Idot is out salting heavy in lansing


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy $h!t it is snowing hard. Grass is almost covered. Drive is getting slushy.


----------



## road2damascus

Snowing in glenview northfield. Light snow/flurries. Nothing remotely close to being covered.


----------



## metallihockey88

Heard it's damn near a blizzard out in mchenry area


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It has slowed down a little now. Still would consider it heavy to moderate snow. Grass is all white. Pavement and concrete just wet.


----------



## SnowMatt13

10 mins North of McHenry and not a flake in the sky


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just flurries now. Snow on the grass is now melting. It did look impressive for a littile bit!


----------



## metallihockey88

SnowMatt13;1619791 said:


> 10 mins North of McHenry and not a flake in the sky


Lol uncle was heading home to mchenry from crystal lake and said he could hardly see it was snowing so hard but ges also notorious for exaggerating and being full of ***** lol


----------



## road2damascus

Near white out conditions northbrook glencoe border


----------



## road2damascus

Crazy. Two minutes ago i could not see 75 feet in front of me and the grass got covered in less than 5 minutes, now it is sunny????


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1619819 said:


> Crazy. Two minutes ago i could not see 75 feet in front of me and the grass got covered in less than 5 minutes, now it is sunny????


Still havent seen a flake by me yet


----------



## 01PStroke

IDOT is out in Orland salting


----------



## NorthernSvc's

probably gona go out soon and pre treat... i got a lot of brine i gotta burn through...


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1619844 said:


> probably gona go out soon and pre treat... i got a lot of brine i gotta burn through...


Public works in our area is pre treating bridges and curves. Was across the tracks from you at wilmette bus and truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

so did anyone salted?

next week


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Another good burst hitting here now. Sun is down and temps have dropped. Finally sticking to pavement. Salt run would be nice!



Next week sure do look interesting Pat. You might be coming home Monday night or Tuesday!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Just like me, it's done already!


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1619889 said:


> Just like me, it's done already!


Haha. I went into jewel and came out to snow. It's done again. LOL


----------



## swtiih

road2damascus;1619851 said:


> Public works in our area is pre treating bridges and curves. Was across the tracks from you at wilmette bus and truck.


paying the 27 bucks for the semi annual inspection


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1619851 said:


> Public works in our area is pre treating bridges and curves. Was across the tracks from you at wilmette bus and truck.


yea just got back in..im hoping with the pre treat i wont have to do anything tomorrow am... I would like to sleep in for once.. supposed to warm up and the suns gonna be out so.. fingers crossed

they do inspections over there? Ive been driving down to franklin park for years to get mine done...


----------



## erkoehler

I thought the Monday/Tuesday storm was going North?


We salted this morning, and will be going back out at 12/1am.


----------



## MR. Elite

Got a HYPERTECH tuner for 2004-2007 FORD 6.0L for sale.....
only asking $150 OBO


----------



## road2damascus

swtiih;1619941 said:


> paying the 27 bucks for the semi annual inspection


Was attempting too but they close at 3:30 and i was there at 3:15. Must of cut out early.



NorthernSvc's;1619953 said:


> yea just got back in..im hoping with the pre treat i wont have to do anything tomorrow am... I would like to sleep in for once.. supposed to warm up and the suns gonna be out so.. fingers crossed
> 
> they do inspections over there? Ive been driving down to franklin park for years to get mine done...


I believe so. John told me they do. I will let you know more tomorrow or Thursday.

So while i was over there i did my usual snooping around act. I ran into the guy who plows snow for all those buildings there. Its a in house deal. Great guy. He showed me some of the smaller shops over there and told me to give the property manager call. He had lots of interesting stories to tell. He also gave me some info on a account i have been eye balling.

Flurries on and off up here. Light covering on asphalt and vehicles.


----------



## Sawboy

Text me some details on that account


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1620017 said:


> Text me some details on that account


We would need more than a wideout : )

Leave you hanging now. Good night.


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1620020 said:


> We would need more than a wideout : )
> 
> Leave you hanging now. Good night.


OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO goodie goodie gumdrops!


----------



## elitelawnteam1

terry just updated facebook, looks like winter might not be over after all!payup


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Out running around up North. Had some work to do in the town of Volo. Now i am in Elk Grove Village. Been going since 2am. Looks like everyone up here needs salt. All lots covered over and idot out dropping a lot of salt.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1620064 said:


> Out running around up North. Had some work to do in the town of Volo. Now i am in Elk Grove Village. Been going since 2am. Looks like everyone up here needs salt. All lots covered over and idot out dropping a lot of salt.


Holy crap thats a long ride for salt, wouldnt be better off subbing it to someone thats out there already?

Guess i shouldnt talk about driving far for work since 3 of my calls yesterday were in oswego, naperville and tinley park and today are orland park and bolingbrook


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Wasn't salting. I was in my pumper truck. Had to pump out a few places.


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1620088 said:


> Wasn't salting. I was in my pumper truck. Had to pump out a few places.


Oh haha guess ill go back and sit in the corner by myself read it wrong, my bad. You go out to volo on a scheduled job or just when they call you? Might ve able to get yiu a few big grease traps out there if your out there frequently


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Glad I pretreated... All the areas I sprayed are bone dry black pavement... Everywhere else is covered in snow and ice...sweet, now back to bed....


----------



## metallihockey88

NorthernSvc's;1620092 said:


> Glad I pretreated... All the areas I sprayed are bone dry black pavement... Everywhere else is covered in snow and ice...sweet, now back to bed....


Yea untreated area are pretty bad out here. Dusting of snow over a thin layer of ice. Almost took a nice spill down my front stairs


----------



## erkoehler

Got everything done by 5am, nice not to fight any traffic.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

metallihockey88;1620089 said:


> Oh haha guess ill go back and sit in the corner by myself read it wrong, my bad. You go out to volo on a scheduled job or just when they call you? Might ve able to get yiu a few big grease traps out there if your out there frequently


Well, looks like I will be doing the Elk Grove Village one every month. I am still waiting to see if they want me to do the Volo one on a monthly basis or not.


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1620092 said:


> Glad I pretreated... All the areas I sprayed are bone dry black pavement... Everywhere else is covered in snow and ice...sweet, now back to bed....


That bed stuff you keep talking about sure sounds nice.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

road2damascus;1620145 said:


> That bed stuff you keep talking about sure sounds nice.


One of these days ill get to sleep in... Guess its just not in my cards today.... 
Looking like the storm for next week is moving farther north? Sounds like the majority of the sow gonna stay in wi... Or am I reading that wrong...


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1620149 said:


> One of these days ill get to sleep in... Guess its just not in my cards today....
> Looking like the storm for next week is moving farther north? Sounds like the majority of the sow gonna stay in wi... Or am I reading that wrong...


Ill get back to you on Monday about this.


----------



## clncut

Anyone hearing about snow Sunday???


----------



## SnowMatt13

3-6 inches


----------



## SullivanSeptic

SnowMatt13;1620193 said:


> 3-6 inches


In Alberta maybe!


----------



## SnowMatt13

We'll see....
Whichever, it either needs to keep snowing or go to 70.
None of that crap we had last weekend.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I agree. But I'm ready for 70 and Sunny.


----------



## buildinon

I am kinda ready for the season to come to an end as well. I fell asleep last night at 9ish after we got back from Real Urban BBQ, as my brother-in-law and his buddy came in from Omaha and we took them there, then had to get up to go back out salting in the middle of the night. 
Spent the afternoon looking at 3 new building's yesterday for a new shop. The place I rented in Chicago I am not happy with and I think I found one in Lincolnwood that will fit my needs. All indoors with a 10k sqft yard fenced in already. I would be able to keep 90% of equipment inside when not in use atleast, and still have shop space. They are even offering an option to buy the building. So it is down to that one and one in Northbrook that I still have to look at.


----------



## Sawboy

Pick the one in Northbrook! I need a place to store my plow Thumbs Up


----------



## dieselss

Inside storage for equipment,,,,what's that. Sounds like your just Gunna get soft and spoiled


----------



## MR. Elite

Spoiled.... I wouldn't say if we park our stuff were spoiled.... Maybe soft. LOL. 
But I look at it as we worked ourselves up to bein spoiled and soft..... 
I'm actually looking at a blinding to keep all my repos indoors.... So I would have to say I'm deaf Gerri g soft..!! Lol


----------



## road2damascus

What happens to repo's? Auction?


----------



## MR. Elite

Build, If u looking at a 10k yard... How much indoor space U got indoors brother?? 
Congrats on a possible big move!!! 
I always get excited when I get new shops!


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1620282 said:


> What happens to repo's? Auction?


I actually jus started a recovery biz! Pretty stoked!!! Been in the works 4 bout a year now...
And as for storing them b4 debtors or banks pick them up, I felt it was safer to store indoors (I'm small time so may 10-15 cars ill have at once) but it significantly lowers my liability to keep indoors!! So instead of having to clean out, inventory and store the debtors personal belongings I jus keep them in the cars indoors!!! Much safer on my end for now!!
And yes, sometimes I will b transporting them to auctions also.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

70 is just to hot.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Worked on a pond today...... water is still cold... lol


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1620289 said:


> I actually jus started a recovery biz! Pretty stoked!!! Been in the works 4 bout a year now...
> And as for storing them b4 debtors or banks pick them up, I felt it was safer to store indoors (I'm small time so may 10-15 cars ill have at once) but it significantly lowers my liability to keep indoors!! So instead of having to clean out, inventory and store the debtors personal belongings I jus keep them in the cars indoors!!! Much safer on my end for now!!
> And yes, sometimes I will b transporting them to auctions also.


Talked with a guy that did semi repos. He said a lot of times he would rent small planes to locate them tucked behind barns and such. Then he would have a friend drive him there and once they got it his friend would make sure no one was following them. Interesting how far they would go to get them back. Then again those are worth a ton of dough.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1620201 said:


> I agree. But I'm ready for 70 and Sunny.


Next 5 days look busy


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1620299 said:


> Talked with a guy that did semi repos. He said a lot of times he would rent small planes to locate them tucked behind barns and such. Then he would have a friend drive him there and once they got it his friend would make sure no one was following them. Interesting how far they would go to get them back. Then again those are worth a ton of dough.


Oh yea... On semis, depending on bank urworking we get 20-30% of the value of the collateral, so it's a pay day If u can get the collateral... Lol


----------



## birchwood

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/chicago-close-call-on-snow-vs/1917858581001

Interesting video on the next 5 days of storms


----------



## swtiih

road2damascus;1620010 said:


> Was attempting too but they close at 3:30 and i was there at 3:15. Must of cut out early.
> 
> they close at 330 but last inspection is at 3 or 315


----------



## road2damascus

swtiih;1620332 said:


> road2damascus;1620010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was attempting too but they close at 3:30 and i was there at 3:15. Must of cut out early.
> they close at 330 but last inspection is at 3 or 315
> 
> 
> 
> ill go back another day. Should just go back to the Dmv and get b plates
Click to expand...


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1620311 said:


> Next 5 days look busy


details please!!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1620311 said:


> Next 5 days look busy


Yeah, busy with what? Temps way too warm. Im about to shut down plowing and salting for the year. Was tempted to pull machines and remove vbox this week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

friday looks to be a heavy dusting to the south and 1-2 inch to our northwest

tuesday....looks....im undecided where or who but someone will get a plowing out of it.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

I'm betting we still have one more plowable event and a couple of salt runs.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1620366 said:


> tuesday....looks....im undecided where or who but someone will get a plowing out of it.


Pick me. Pick me. I still want to plow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Triton Snow Management;1620367 said:


> I'm betting we still have one more plowable event and a couple of salt runs.


Maybe for you all the way up there.


----------



## erkoehler

I was thinking about a snowmobile trip this weekend.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1620372 said:


> Pick me. Pick me. I still want to plow.


I'll tell ya what, u have a eequall chance if you drive.......

Here








or here

or here









or stay at home...( this is a clown map, its always the worst model to use)


----------



## SullivanSeptic

erkoehler;1620378 said:


> I was thinking about a snowmobile trip this weekend.


How far north you have to go to get good trails? I rode mine for about 20 mins total in the last 2 years. And that was last week


----------



## erkoehler

SullivanSeptic;1620380 said:


> How far north you have to go to get good trails? I rode mine for about 20 mins total in the last 2 years. And that was last week


4-5 hours.....maybe less after friday


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1620379 said:


> I'll tell ya what, u have a eequall chance if you drive.......
> 
> Here
> 
> or here
> 
> or here
> 
> or stay at home...( this is a clown map, its always the worst model to use)


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1620380 said:


> How far north you have to go to get good trails? I rode mine for about 20 mins total in the last 2 years. And that was last week





erkoehler;1620383 said:


> 4-5 hours.....maybe less after friday


Maybe less now. I heard that is great up there. Trails are as good or even gooder that they have been all year. I do miss riding!


----------



## erkoehler

I'm planning to go to St. Germain, but I've heard trails are great as far south as Tomahawk.


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1620393 said:


> I'm planning to go to St. Germain, but I've heard trails are great as far south as Tomahawk.


My buddies were up in the up a week ago and said trails were awesome and theyre in the middle if gettin a fresh foit this week, trails should be money this weekend


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

St. Germain, good times. Last time I went up, that's where we were.


----------



## GMC99

We were up around the dells area a week ago, and the trails were the best I have ever seen them in that area... I was told you could ride from there all the way to the UP and not have any lack of snow..


----------



## erkoehler

At some point I want to go from Mchenry, il to St. Germain, wi. Going to take a really good winter to make it happen though.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

And a really good sled. How many miles you think that would be? How long would it take you?


----------



## SnowMatt13

By road you are probably 350 miles or so. trails, who knows


----------



## erkoehler

I'm figuring 7-800 miles, and I think we could do it in 3 days.

If it's down to 600 miles, 2 days.


----------



## metallihockey88

Light flurries starting in buffalo grove


----------



## Mark13

Very light snow in Woodstock. Just enough to consider it snowing and not a rogue snow flake passing by.


----------



## road2damascus

Mark13;1620735 said:


> Very light snow in Woodstock. Just enough to consider it snowing and not a rogue snow flake passing by.


Any slip and fall victims in your hay field


----------



## ultimate plow

road2damascus;1620736 said:


> Any slip and fall victims in your hay field


Mayby a chicken or goat


----------



## road2damascus

ultimate plow;1620828 said:


> Mayby a chicken or goat


Hope it wasn't a neighbors chicken or goat!!! That could be trouble.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nope just cows tipping over


----------



## GMC99

So are we getting anymore snow or what???


----------



## road2damascus

GMC99;1620856 said:


> So are we getting anymore snow or what???


All i know is that highland park pretreated every road again today.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1620851 said:


> Nope just cows tipping over


Due to ice/snow or humans?


----------



## road2damascus

From what i gather, what was expected today and tonight was much weaker than was predicted. Warms up tomorrow then cools off Friday evening? 

Wacky up and down stuff.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1620864 said:


> Due to ice/snow or humans?


Ummmmm. Drunkin leprechans??


----------



## condo plow

GMC99;1620856 said:


> So are we getting anymore snow or what???


sorry but imo we are done...temps are to high then when temps drop the ground is to warm..
but heres a snow dance for you :bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:


----------



## Mark13

road2damascus;1620736 said:


> Any slip and fall victims in your hay field


No slip and fall victims yet, our old choc. lab almost went down hot though. Apparently walking around on the ice formed from all the water draining to the lowest point with the rain the other day is a little slipperier then she expected.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

It's done. .. already pulled the plow off. Left the counter weight in just in case though.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sunday night/ Monday moring..... Looks interesting!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

I'm still sticking with one more push and salt


----------



## ultimate plow

Im liking it, why not let it snow till mid april go ahead


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1621066 said:


> Sunday night/ Monday moring..... Looks interesting!


I saw it came north a bit!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its speeding up in time.... it was 76 yesterday.... forecast was mid 60's....today is forecast to be 80 then snow over the weekend


----------



## kevlars

Terry Swails' last FB post looked a little promising!

Kevlars


----------



## mikeitu7

Last year around this time we were in the 80°


----------



## ultimate plow

Anybody interested in good stuff, check out liveleak.com


----------



## road2damascus

kevlars;1621103 said:


> Terry Swails' last FB post looked a little promising!
> 
> Kevlars


Interesting. Shift south.....for now ;-)


----------



## Midwest Pond

If any of you boat guys have 2 yellow jerry cans you don't need anymore, please message me

its for the fundraiser event I have on April 6th


----------



## 1olddogtwo

80 here already.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Temps or speed limit??? Lol


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salt run looking very likely up north. Decent chance of one down here too.

Sundaynight / Monday morning is NOT looking as good. Still far away but looked a lot gooder this morning.


----------



## road2damascus

So, another couple rounds of wintery cocktails on the way huh?? I don't do cocktails.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Happy pre-st. Patty's day weekend all......its in the 80's in the extreme southwest suburbs of Chicago right now and y'all talk about snow? A Arctic cold beer sounds good right now!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Sounds good? It, they are good!


----------



## MR. Elite

LOL EXTREME south burbs.... Thats epic!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Video coming soon of the new Chevy. Thanks Pat!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Video, What Video?

oh ,that video, for a minute there I thought U wanted " The Other Video"






.


----------



## metallihockey88

Lookin good ron. Almost makes owning a chevy bearable haha now for the "other" video pat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1621506 said:


> Lookin good ron. Almost makes owning a chevy bearable haha now for the "other" video pat


Well since I have the requset for it now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

a few shots of the project


----------



## 1olddogtwo

pour a countertop


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it turned out NICE!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

All this talk about brownies had me wanting them. Wifey just baked some supreme bars. Cross between a cookie and a brownie. Mmmm


----------



## Vaughn Schultz

WGN just said 4+ on Sunday into Monday. Ain't nobody got time for that!


----------



## elitelawnteam1

road2damascus;1621613 said:


> All this talk about brownies had me wanting them. Wifey just baked some supreme bars. Cross between a cookie and a brownie. Mmmm


i see a cookie-brownie cocktail goin on there!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Vaughn Schultz;1621615 said:


> WGN just said 4+ on Sunday into Monday. Ain't nobody got time for that!


Like a guesser would say, it has to be watched.


----------



## NW Snow Removal

olddog that counter top looks great! My father's been making custom laminate counter tops for over 30 years (clovercounters.com-shameless plug). 

What material are you using on that???


----------



## Bird21

Figures i was gonna go to Florida on Monday, stupid snow.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Nope no more snow... Just detailed my truck ...cant get it dirty...


----------



## snowish10

NorthernSvc's;1621691 said:


> Nope no more snow... Just detailed my truck ...cant get it dirty...


I agree, Ill be detailing mine the last week in march. Lots to do that week, cleaning the truck, installing the new light bar and train horns.


----------



## road2damascus

elitelawnteam1;1621631 said:


> i see a cookie-brownie cocktail goin on there!


Wintery mix cocktail up to half an inch.


----------



## snorider075

chances are seeming less for salt run down here then you northern guys


----------



## road2damascus

Radar looks like its never going to cross the state line


----------



## condo plow

If nothing happens s by Tuesday everything comes off the trucks.....


----------



## road2damascus

Skillet packed up and left for a week. Jim Ramsey in charge.


----------



## metallihockey88

Snowing some fine little flakes in crystal lake


----------



## road2damascus

Snowing in prospect heights.


----------



## road2damascus

Was just a Teenager snowfall..,.quick ending. 

Just bbq'ed for around 100-125 people. I only ate one burger so far, must be something wrong with me. Too many brownies last night.


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1621926 said:


> Was just a Teenager snowfall..,.quick ending.
> 
> Just bbq'ed for around 100-125 people. I only ate one burger so far, must be something wrong with me. Too many brownies last night.


Well if you woulda had some of pats special brownies youd prob still have the munchies


----------



## erkoehler

So what's the update on Monday and its timing?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nothing to really be to worried about. I think a salt run is at most all that will be needed on Monday morning.


----------



## road2damascus

And the hazardous weather statement from the national weather service says:

THERE IS A CHANCE FOR LIGHT FREEZING PRECIPITATION SUNDAY NIGHT INTO MONDAY MORNING ACROSS MUCH OF THE AREA. ANY ICE ACCUMULATION IS ANTICIPATED TO BE LIGHT...BUT STILL MAY HAVE TRAVEL IMPACTS INCLUDING ON THE MONDAY MORNING COMMUTE. IN ADDITION...THERE IS CHANCE FOR SNOW ACCUMULATION UP TO A COUPLE INCHES ACROSS FAR NORTHERN ILLINOIS DURING LATE SUNDAY NIGHT AND MONDAY.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That's why I said a salt run at most. Not gonna be that cold nor is there a lot of moisture.


----------



## dieselss

Be safe yall


----------



## erkoehler

Sounds like I should have enough time to pickup my new sled on Monday.

Leaving Thursday for some riding up in the UP!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ice pellets here.. 83 Friday 31 today


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1622258 said:


> Sounds like I should have enough time to pickup my new sled on Monday.
> 
> Leaving Thursday for some riding up in the UP!


What kinda sled you gettin?


----------



## birchwood

Does anyone know anything about Chicago Snow Removal Service?

http://www.chicagosnowremovalservices.com/ The website says nothing about them, and all the pics and videos are stock.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1622262 said:


> What kinda sled you gettin?


6 1/2 ft Shiny Z FlexableFlyer


----------



## road2damascus

birchwood;1622380 said:


> Does anyone know anything about Chicago Snow Removal Service?
> 
> http://www.chicagosnowremovalservices.com/ The website says nothing about them, and all the pics and videos are stock.


no but that aerial video of Chicago on that site is pretty cool.


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1622262 said:


> What kinda sled you gettin?


2011 polaris rmk 600


----------



## metallihockey88

erkoehler;1622455 said:


> 2011 polaris rmk 600


Nice, never ridden a sled with a longer track. Is it a 136 or 151?. How does it do for trail riding compared to a standard 121 track?

2 of my buddies just got Polaris rush 600s and my buddies dad has a 800 rush pro r. They all love em


----------



## erkoehler

metallihockey88;1622459 said:


> Nice, never ridden a sled with a longer track. Is it a 136 or 151?. How does it do for trail riding compared to a standard 121 track?
> 
> 2 of my buddies just got Polaris rush 600s and my buddies dad has a 800 rush pro r. They all love em


Its a 155. It's ok on the trails if there is a good amount of snow.


----------



## road2damascus

The latest from national weather service hazardous weather outlook. 


THERE IS THE LIKELIHOOD FOR LIGHT FREEZING PRECIPITATION OVERNIGHT INTO EARLY MONDAY MORNING ACROSS PART OF THE AREA... NAMELY SOUTH OF I-88. ANY ICE ACCUMULATION IS ANTICIPATED TO BE LIGHT...BUT STILL MAY HAVE TRAVEL IMPACTS. .DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...MONDAY THROUGH SATURDAY. PORTIONS OF THE PECATONICA...DES PLAINES...AND ILLINOIS RIVERS WILL CONTINUE TO EXPERIENCE MINOR FLOODING DURING THE WEEK. LIGHT FREEZING PRECIPITATION MAY BE OCCURRING EARLY MONDAY MORNING ACROSS PARTS OF THE OUTLOOK AREA. SNOW IS EXPECTED MONDAY MORNING AND EARLY AFTERNOON ACROSS FAR NORTHERN ILLINOIS...WITH THE LIKELIHOOD OF MINOR ACCUMULATIONS... POSSIBLY UP TO TWO INCHES NEAR THE WISCONSIN STATE LINE. SNOW SHOWERS AND WIND GUSTS TO AROUND 40 MPH ARE POSSIBLE MONDAY EVENING WITH A STRONG COLD FRONT. THIS MAY RESULT IN BRIEF GREATLY REDUCED VISIBILITY. SIGNIFICANTLY COLD AIR FOR THE LATTER HALF OF MARCH WILL SPREAD OVER THE AREA MONDAY NIGHT AND BE REINFORCED TUESDAY NIGHT. THIS WILL RESULT IN WIND CHILLS NEAR TO OR SLIGHTLY BELOW ZERO DURING PARTS OF THESE NIGHTS AND INTO THE FOLLOWING MORNINGS.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

.................


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Number 3 and 4. Having a huge Irish feast.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Murphy's????? Shouldn't those say Sullivan?:laughing:


Only on 3 and 4? I know I have a problem but that is a low count!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Nah, Murphy tends to fit. But we also got out the 18 year Jameson.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

So should I set the alarm for 2am to check for "Wintry Mix?"


----------



## Sawboy

Is there a classifieds section on Lawnsite???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes. BTW, why u selling it? Didn't u just buy a Wideout for it?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

2am Dave? No. Between 5 and 6am. I think? Could actually be closer to7am?

Sawboy, are you going to sell the wideout?


----------



## Sawboy

How do I get to it? Do I have to have a certain number of posts? PM sent Ryan


----------



## snowish10

I thinks hes going to keep the wideout and put it on his replacement truck. The page where hes selling it says because of the economy.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Pushin 2 Please;1622827 said:


> 2am Dave? No. Between 5 and 6am. I think? Could actually be closer to7am?
> 
> Sawboy, are you going to sell the wideout?


I have a factory that people start around 4am and its a zero tolerance, so up at 2am to be done by the time they get there. So we will see....thanks!


----------



## erkoehler

We are salting now, trying to avoid the morning traffic!


----------



## snowguys

So are we.......


----------



## snorider075

Ditto here


----------



## 01PStroke

Debating here


----------



## snorider075

Winter weather advisory posted now for Kane county till 11am


----------



## brianbrich1

everything just damp on the south side hard to justify a salt run


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Yep just wet down here.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Ice here. Salting as I type!


----------



## brianbrich1

it's getting a little crunchy in places


----------



## snorider075

Some lots are white


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Concrete is icey. Blacktop is getting there.


----------



## erkoehler

Just looked at the weather again for South Range Michigan 3 to 6 inches by late tonight followed by 8 to 20 inches of Lake effect snow through Wednesday. 

Should be a great trip! Thursday can't get here quick enough!


----------



## snorider075

Nice way to break that Rmk in!! Glad went out early all done now,crew off roads


----------



## erkoehler

snorider075;1622979 said:


> Nice way to break that Rmk in!! Glad went out early all done now,crew off roads


Going now to pick it up.


----------



## DistinctiveDave

Just enough snow to salt....thinking maybe a salt run tonight or early tomorrow if it don't dry up...16 overnight?


----------



## clncut

DistinctiveDave;1623116 said:


> Just enough snow to salt....thinking maybe a salt run tonight or early tomorrow if it don't dry up...16 overnight?


Winds going to pick up.....lots may dry up quick.


----------



## snorider075

erkoehler;1622983 said:


> Going now to pick it up.


I had a 2012 pro Rmk with 155. Sled was a blast. Had to sell it though two kids and more accounts. Ugh


----------



## DistinctiveDave

clncut;1623124 said:


> Winds going to pick up.....lots may dry up quick.


I hope so!


----------



## erkoehler

Another round of salting for us up on the north side at midnight as temps drop.


----------



## snorider075

hows the sled?


----------



## MR. Elite

erkoehler;1622983 said:


> Going now to pick it up.


Means NOTHING without pics.... LOL 
Lets see some pics this bad mama jams Erik!!


----------



## erkoehler

I hate not being able to up load photos from my phone.

Sleds was good, I'm pumped and ready to be up north riding.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1623274 said:


> I hate not being able to up load photos from my phone.
> 
> Sleds was good, I'm pumped and ready to be up north riding.


Text them to my 473 number.


----------



## SnowMatt13

And I think that may wrap it up for the year. Maybe another salting at some point.....maybe.


----------



## metallihockey88

Think airbags just moved to the front of the upgrades list lol. Guess not too bad for 3000lbs


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1623298 said:


> Think airbags just moved to the front of the upgrades list lol. Guess not too bad for 3000lbs


I have airlift in mine. i havent loaded anything in the back yet. But my front airbags work amazing!!!

And how do you like the train horns? I got a set of them for my truck.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1623297 said:


> And I think that may wrap it up for the year. Maybe another salting at some point.....maybe.


I agree, small little salt run was a good way to end a pretty decent year.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

metallihockey88;1623298 said:


> Think airbags just moved to the front of the upgrades list lol. Guess not too bad for 3000lbs


Lovin that rig!


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1623308 said:


> Lovin that rig!


Itll be by you tonight. Doin a night job in orland, thats why its all loaded up. Got screwed out of the concrete on job though thanks for tryin to hook me up though


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1623304 said:


> I have airlift in mine. i havent loaded anything in the back yet. But my front airbags work amazing!!!
> 
> And how do you like the train horns? I got a set of them for my truck.


Train horns are awesome but compressor took a crap. Luckily gave me the need to upgrade to a bigger 100% duty compressor lol


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1623312 said:


> Train horns are awesome but compressor took a crap. Luckily gave me the need to upgrade to a bigger 100% duty compressor lol


For sure they have to move cars out of your way. Mine did too, but my first compessor was of ebay.

Are you gona get the 444c viar compessor?

Plus if I remember right viair does a warranities for life time.


----------



## WilliamOak

Airbags are worth their weight in gold!


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1623316 said:


> For sure they have to move cars out of your way. Mine did too, but my first compessor was of ebay.
> 
> Are you gona get the 444c viar compessor?
> 
> Plus if I remember right viair does a warranities for life time.


Ill either go with a 380c or 480c i think. Theyre warranty is a joke. Mine is less then a year old and gotta send mine in but hear theyre most likely gonna tell me to pack it.


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1623321 said:


> Ill either go with a 380c or 480c i think. Theyre warranty is a joke. Mine is less then a year old and gotta send mine in but hear theyre most likely gonna tell me to pack it.


Ahh okay. Which compessor did you have?? That is stupid, I dont see why they don't stand behind there product when we spend that much money on a compessor.


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1623336 said:


> Ahh okay. Which compessor did you have?? That is stupid, I dont see why they don't stand behind there product when we spend that much money on a compessor.


Pretty sure mine was a 280c


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1623346 said:


> Pretty sure mine was a 280c


Ahh, gotcha. Yea, good idea to go with 100% duty cycle.


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1623291 said:


> Text them to my 473 number.


I didn't save that one. I sent them to your other number.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Metal what you doing at the job. Looks like a fun night


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1623448 said:


> Metal what you doing at the job. Looks like a fun night


Well it was our concrete job we got hosed out of lol. Replacing about 25ft of old cast iron sewer in a hallway that sunk and is all backpitched causing nonstop clogging problems as well as all the underground piping in the womens bathroom as well. Saw cutter is there now sawing up the floor and ill be rolling out shortly to start a long night/morning pretty much workin straight through til its done. Maybe ill meet ya for lunch when were done, ill let ya know


----------



## R&R Yard Design

If you need help let me know


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;1623297 said:


> And I think that may wrap it up for the year. Maybe another salting at some point.....maybe.


I'd be ok with another salting tonight. That will pretty much use up all the salt I have so nothing to walk around in the off season.



metallihockey88;1623298 said:


> Think airbags just moved to the front of the upgrades list lol. Guess not too bad for 3000lbs


Airbags are great. I'd go with airlift bags. I've got firestone on my truck and I've got the brackets/mounts all bent up. The airlift system seems higher quality.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1623457 said:


> If you need help let me know


Thanks bud, ill let ya know


----------



## metallihockey88

Mark13;1623463 said:


> I'd be ok with another salting tonight. That will pretty much use up all the salt I have so nothing to walk around in the off season.
> 
> Airbags are great. I'd go with airlift bags. I've got firestone on my truck and I've got the brackets/mounts all bent up. The airlift system seems higher quality.


Yea ill def be lookin into the airlifts. Hearin a lot of people that like em


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1623472 said:


> Yea ill def be lookin into the airlifts. Hearin a lot of people that like em


They give you everything you needd in their kit- mount, air bag, air line, bolts. They have a great customer service as well.


----------



## Mark13

metallihockey88;1623472 said:


> Yea ill def be lookin into the airlifts. Hearin a lot of people that like em


If I can't get the firestones to quit bending I'll be switching to the airlift bags. Also probably putting on 3500 dually springs or having springs added to my current pack.


----------



## 01PStroke

Hehe I need air bags too.. Ask sully


----------



## 01PStroke

Snowing in Orland


----------



## metallihockey88

01PStroke;1623502 said:


> Snowing in Orland


Yes it is snowin sideways, windy as all hell out here


----------



## Sawboy

Way windy out! DAYUM


----------



## 01PStroke

metallihockey88;1623507 said:


> Yes it is snowin sideways, windy as all hell out here


Windy and its a piercing cold lol


----------



## ultimate plow

More snow fellas?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Is it sticking in orland


----------



## 01PStroke

R&R Yard Design;1623520 said:


> Is it sticking in orland


Ill be back outside in a sec.. That little burst was sticking a bit on the curbs. Nothing major


----------



## snowish10

Maybe a salting for a few of you guys?


----------



## 01PStroke

Ehhh everything I saw out this was was mostly dried up


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Im thinking the wind dried everything up and any snow will just blow around


----------



## kevlars

Terry Swails FB post from a few hours ago looks pretty interesting! 

Kevlars


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Eric's new toy


----------



## GMC99

kevlars;1623605 said:


> Terry Swails FB post from a few hours ago looks pretty interesting!
> 
> Kevlars


I saw that as well, I think he may have had to many special brownies


----------



## kevlars

GMC99;1623620 said:


> I saw that as well, I think he may have had to many special brownies


Yes, I think so. But it feels like it could snow today! Damn, there is some serious wind out there!!

Kevlars


----------



## clncut

kevlars;1623605 said:


> Terry Swails FB post from a few hours ago looks pretty interesting!
> 
> Kevlars


5 days out.... Looks nice though


----------



## erkoehler

It already shifted south for the late Sunday / Monday. Nothing to be excited about this far out and only one model had it that large.


----------



## road2damascus

Its 17 degrees out without the windchill.


----------



## snowish10

So with this "snow" sunday, You think Id be fine if I put my plow im storage next friday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

that map isn't helping with my winter separation. I've been 5 plus days now into weather rehab.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1623670 said:


> that map isn't helping with my winter separation. I've been 5 plus days now into weather rehab.


Hi. My name is Mike. I too am a weather addict.


----------



## clncut

Jim Ramsey just mentioned about snow Sunday that looks "interesting". Well we all know how good of a weatherman he is....


----------



## clncut

Terry's new model is out.......maybe one more storm?


----------



## Bird21

Snow snow snow snow snow
Snowmobile weekend
Then a nice finish to the plowing season on Sunday night!


----------



## 01PStroke

Man I still have salt in the spreader.. What to do what to do


----------



## GMC99

Johndee is on board to.... If it's going to be cold, it might as well snow


----------



## SnowMatt13

And I thought we would end with a light plow and salt. I guess we could end with a blizzard.


----------



## erkoehler

Heading up to this on Thursday 

22 inches of fresh snow in the last 24 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

As of now, if it doesn't change, somebody here or real close will be getting maybe 10-12 inches?


----------



## road2damascus

So we are now considering this a strong possibility to push snow one last time?

I better get the "new to me" backblade set up for my boys to play with.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

when?

where? 

why?

hehhehhehhehe....looks like another 1000 mile trip in my furture. We just dispatch crew to wyoming fire a large fire......could have had a working vacation out there.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I dont like when you Hehehehehe. It could be the biggest of the season. Time will tell!


----------



## snorider075

Ugh more snow. Just kidding lets do this! Rather plow then haul mulch


----------



## SullivanSeptic

01PStroke;1623502 said:


> Snowing in Orland


Im gonna collapse those springs soon. I can't wait!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well, lets say I wont put these on yet.









i would like to sell my newly refurbished plow with unblemished decals!!

hehehehehe------hahahahaha


----------



## snorider075

How much with no decals?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snorider075;1623937 said:


> How much with no decals?


been offer a MVP3 with wings in trade.....crazy huh?


----------



## snorider075

That is crazy! Good for you


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1623940 said:


> been offer a MVP3 with wings in trade.....crazy huh?


Ill give ya free driveway snow plowing for two years. I will make sure Eric is the driver so your neighbors are happy too.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1623940 said:


> been offer a MVP3 with wings in trade.....crazy huh?


Thats crazy! You going to get the mvp3 then?


----------



## 01PStroke

SullivanSeptic;1623931 said:


> Im gonna collapse those springs soon. I can't wait!


Dear god I can see it already!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Which snowex do you have? 6000? 7000?


----------



## GMC99

snorider075;1623930 said:


> Ugh more snow. Just kidding lets do this! Rather plow then haul mulch


Who do you haul mulch for?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sun 03/24 00Z

33 °

37 °

33 °

32 ° 

NE 18 

ENE 38

E 31

0.00

0.00

541

552

-21 °

-2 °

-1 °

1013

52 % 



105 

Sun 03/24 03Z

34 °

34 °

33 °

29 ° 

ENE 16 

E 43

ESE 36

0.00

0.00

540

550

-19 °

-4 °

-1 °

1013

96 % 



108

Sun 03/24 06Z

32 °

34 °

32 °

30 ° 

ENE 18 

E 43

E 40

0.00

0.00

539

548

-19 °

-4 °

-3 °

1010

97 % 



111 

Sun 03/24 09Z

31 °

32 °

31 °

25 ° 

ENE 22 

ENE 45

E 45

0.01

0.00

539

544

-19 °

-5 °

-4 °

1007

99 % 



114

Sun 03/24 12Z

28 °

32 °

28 °

30 ° 

ENE 25 

ENE 49

E 54

0.10

0.00

537

540

-20 °

-7 °

-6 °

1004

99 % 



117 

Sun 03/24 15Z

29 °

29 °

28 °

27 ° 

ENE 22 

ENE 47

E 51

0.17

0.00

535

536

-23 °

-6 °

-5 °

1001

100 % 



120

Sun 03/24 18Z

31 °

31 °

28 °

27 ° 

ENE 27 

ENE 45

E 47

0.08

0.00

533

533

-26 °

-7 °

-4 °

999

100 % 



123 

Sun 03/24 21Z

32 °

32 °

31 °

28 ° 

NE 27 

NE 51

ENE 51

0.02

0.00

533

530

-26 °

-8 °

-4 °

997

100 % 



126

Mon 03/25 00Z

30 °

32 °

30 °

29 ° 

NE 20 

NE 45

NE 45

0.05

0.00

531

531

-26 °

-8 °

-4 °

999

100 % 



129 

Mon 03/25 03Z

29 °

30 °

29 °

28 ° 

NNE 22 

NE 47

NE 45

0.04

0.00

531

533

-25 °

-8 °

-5 °

1003

99 % 



132

Mon 03/25 06Z

29 °

30 °

29 °

28 ° 

NNE 18 

NNE 40

NE 40

0.01

0.00

530

533

-25 °

-8 °

-5 °

1004

100 %


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Thanks Pat!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow, that didnt post well.


----------



## clncut

Oh my eyes!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1624020 said:


> wow, that didnt post well.


:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

You serious Clark?


----------



## erkoehler

Guess I'll bring the sled home with me on Sunday, maybe we'll get to ride here for a day before it all melts


----------



## 1olddogtwo

clncut;1624023 said:


> Oh my eyes!













Pushin 2 Please;1624027 said:


> :laughing:


i cant even decipher it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1623952 said:


> Thats crazy! You going to get the mvp3 then?


Maybe, ya never know!!


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1624041 said:


> Maybe, ya never know!!


I'm a boss guy, but that is nice!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

ohh thats a whole bunch of sexy right there...i know whats going on my next truck...


----------



## clncut

Terry updates are out......


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1624041 said:


> Maybe, ya never know!!


That would be pretty bad ass!!

Anyone the has or had a wideout, Is it worth getting if I work by the hour?
I know I just got the pro-plus, but maybe in the future getting a wideout.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Terry just updated his Facebook. Those high numbers I was talking to you about Pat, that's why. It is very possible. 

Nice sled Erik. 


Nice plow Pat. From now on all I'll have our Westerns.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1624049 said:


> That would be pretty bad ass!!
> 
> Anyone the has or had a wideout, Is it worth getting if I work by the hour?
> I know I just got the pro-plus, but maybe in the future getting a wideout.


Yes and NO.

some company pay a rate based on the with of plow, other pays x no matter what. Lets use round numbers

8 ft plow cost $4000 at 60.00 is 66 hours to break even

9 ft $ 4500 at $65.00 is 69 hours

10ft $5000 at $70.00 is 71 hours to break even

like I said its just round numbers but you get the idea.


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1624062 said:


> Yes and NO.
> 
> some company pay a rate based on the with of plow, other pays x no matter what. Lets use round numbers
> 
> 8 ft plow cost $4000 at 60.00 is 66 hours to break even
> 
> 9 ft $ 4500 at $65.00 is 69 hours
> 
> 10ft $5000 at $70.00 is 71 hours to break even
> 
> like I said its just round numbers but you get the idea.


Thanks olddog! Maybe, in a few years the snow with change and Ill be able to get more hours. I only have about 30ish hours so far this year.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy smokes is all i can say .just seen terrys update. Crap i hope its not that much


----------



## 01PStroke

Ouch. Remind me to never try dumping a load of salt of the box in these winds again


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1623950 said:


> Ill give ya free driveway snow plowing for two years. I will make sure Eric is the driver so your neighbors are happy too.


how did I miss this one......

Im sure Eric cold whip out his rodder and service them too.

I'll have to wait for Acculessweather to give their seasonal out look. If the say snow in the 13/14 season the deals off.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1624072 said:


> Thanks olddog! Maybe, in a few years the snow with change and Ill be able to get more hours. I only have about 30ish hours so far this year.


That sucks, I just billed 30 hours for the 3/5-3/6 event.

Give it time, you're young and full of ambition. One of these days you'll be giving us old timers a run for our money!!!


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1624090 said:


> That sucks, I just billed 30 hours for the 3/5-3/6 event.
> 
> Give it time, you're young and full of ambition. One of these days you'll be giving us old timers a run for our money!!!


Yea it does. But I can't complain because as this my second year plowing I've learn a ton as far.

That would be nice to get over 8 hours plowing in one event.

We have alot of accounts but alot of people out plowing to as well, plus the last storm we got done with everything super quick even though we had over 9 inches at our accounts.


----------



## snorider075

GMC99;1624008 said:


> Who do you haul mulch for?


A company in the area. We do just a little bit of yardage. You might know him .


----------



## GMC99

snowish10;1624099 said:


> Yea it does. But I can't complain because as this my second year plowing I've learn a ton as far.
> 
> That would be nice to get over 8 hours plowing in one event.
> 
> We have alot of accounts but alot of people out plowing to as well, plus the last storm we got done with everything super quick even though we had over 9 inches at our accounts.


Sounds like you work for the same company I do... Way to many trucks, and its unnecessary, kills everyone's hours


----------



## snowish10

GMC99;1624101 said:


> Sounds like you work for the same company I do... Way to many trucks, and its unnecessary, kills everyone's hours


Well kinda, on a normal storm i get about 6-8 hours, but the last one we added a few more guys which kinda the hours. I want to get my own accounts, but Im going to wait a few seasons to learn more.


----------



## Bird21

1olddogtwo;1623932 said:


> well, lets say I wont put these on yet.
> 
> View attachment 125480
> 
> 
> i would like to sell my newly refurbished plow with unblemished decals!!
> 
> hehehehehe------hahahahaha


i thought you were gonna put on the stickers yet????


----------



## snorider075

1olddogtwo;1624041 said:


> Maybe, ya never know!!


You gonna start modeling for DD?


----------



## 01PStroke

I know it's still far out but did anyone see Terry's update?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Salt run this evening or tonight? I'll take it!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I think Skilthead comes back today..... Whoooooo hoooooo!


----------



## erkoehler

Pushin 2 Please;1624167 said:


> Salt run this evening or tonight? I'll take it!


Something on the south side, I dont see anything for us up North?


----------



## clncut

01PStroke;1624161 said:


> I know it's still far out but did anyone see Terry's update?


His GFS model has been fairly consistent in snow coverage....


----------



## road2damascus

.day one...today and tonight. Wind chills near to or slightly below zero will occur this morning...mainly north of interstate 80. Snow showers are likely this afternoon and early this evening...mainly north of interstate 80. The stronger snow showers may briefly reduce visibility below one mile and produce light snow accumulation. This may adversely affect travel during the afternoon rush hour. Portions of the pecatonica river will continue to experience minor flooding through this afternoon. .days two through seven...thursday through tuesday. Wind chills near to or slightly below zero are expected thursday morning.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

erkoehler;1624192 said:


> Something on the south side, I dont see anything for us up North?


Keep looking!


----------



## road2damascus

Terrys page is updated again. Weaker for us.

Please listen to disclosure for the next 5 days:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yeah Ive been lookin and watchin but when is this thing supposed to show? Terry and ramsey sayin Sun-Mon two of the other guesser sayin Sat-Sun so which one ??? Anyone..Buhler Buhler ???


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1624256 said:


> Yeah Ive been lookin and watchin but when is this thing supposed to show? Terry and ramsey sayin Sun-Mon two of the other guesser sayin Sat-Sun so which one ??? Anyone..Buhler Buhler ???


Um, he's sick. My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who saw Ferris pass out at 31 Flavors last night. I guess it's pretty serious.


----------



## ultimate plow

I didnt know it was susposed to snow today. Is something susposed to form and pop up on radar?


----------



## clncut

road2damascus;1624282 said:


> Um, he's sick. My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who saw Ferris pass out at 31 Flavors last night. I guess it's pretty serious.


Halarious!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1624282 said:


> Um, he's sick. My best friend's sister's boyfriend's brother's girlfriend heard from this guy who knows this kid who's going with the girl who saw Ferris pass out at 31 Flavors last night. I guess it's pretty serious.


haha love it

most likely I'll be heading to Gillette Wyoming tomorrow and be there for a while so I may miss this 1


----------



## SnowMatt13

John Dee's looks good.
Seems like chances are good that we are going to drop the blades sun/mon
Will we plow 2 inches or 12, wayyyyyy to early. Models will flip a few million more times.


----------



## clncut

SnowMatt13;1624306 said:


> John Dee's looks good.
> Seems like chances are good that we are going to drop the blades sun/mon
> Will we plow 2 inches or 12, wayyyyyy to early. Models will flip a few million more times.


That would be great....it sounds like its going south. I hope not! One more push would be great.


----------



## road2damascus

Looks like rush hour Flurries/light snow is finally showing up on radar. Used wgn radar and hit "future" function.


----------



## road2damascus

clncut;1624324 said:


> One more push would be great.


Yes it would. Then after that push, i would probably say the same thing.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Darn cold out today. Got a full day of digging in. Damn near got a whole Advantex mechanical system in today. Almost a record!


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1624423 said:


> Darn cold out today. Got a full day of digging in. Damn near got a whole Advantex mechanical system in today. Almost a record!


How soft or hard is the ground these days


----------



## buildinon

MR. Elite;1620283 said:


> Build, If u looking at a 10k yard... How much indoor space U got indoors brother??
> Congrats on a possible big move!!!
> I always get excited when I get new shops!


The one I am really considering pulling the trigger on has 9600sqft under the roof with right around 10k sqft yard. The building already has office space in it, with bathrooms and a kitchenette as well as storage rooms. The warehouse section has two diffrent ceiling heights from 14' to 18' which I could easily put in a second level for storage or make another level of offices or what ever up there. It has 3 doors on the rear all 12 wide by 12 high so getting in and out with equipment would not be an issue. 
My other plan if the village would let me and would be the sticking point would be to try and build an seperate 3 sided salt storage building or a completely enclosed one. Dependes what they say. I already have had my lawyers start, and the planners start putting everything together so I can approach the board before I pull the trigger on the property. Want to make sure I can do what I want with it before I go in debt on it and get stuck with it.


----------



## road2damascus

Northbrook or Lincolnwood


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Lake effect advisory issued for Cass, Berrien, Elkhart, and St. Joseph counties tonight. ....3-5 inches possible. Knew of I took the plow off it would snow lol


----------



## MR. Elite

buildinon;1624430 said:


> The one I am really considering pulling the trigger on has 9600sqft under the roof with right around 10k sqft yard. The building already has office space in it, with bathrooms and a kitchenette as well as storage rooms. The warehouse section has two diffrent ceiling heights from 14' to 18' which I could easily put in a second level for storage or make another level of offices or what ever up there. It has 3 doors on the rear all 12 wide by 12 high so getting in and out with equipment would not be an issue.
> My other plan if the village would let me and would be the sticking point would be to try and build an seperate 3 sided salt storage building or a completely enclosed one. Dependes what they say. I already have had my lawyers start, and the planners start putting everything together so I can approach the board before I pull the trigger on the property. Want to make sure I can do what I want with it before I go in debt on it and get stuck with it.


VERY nice Build!!! I happy 4 U!! 
U deff got urself a nice lil fortress for Ur biz!! Good luck with it all brother, I hope all the pieces fall in place for U!! Keep us posted..


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1624429 said:


> How soft or hard is the ground these days


Ground is actually soft. All that warmth we had took the frost right out of it. Actually all this wind is drying it up nicely. Very little mud today.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

can you say 15 18 inches of snow the south side


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1624472 said:


> can you say 15 18 inches of snow the south side


Don't even joke about something like that. If that actually happens I am gonna want to punch someone.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1624472 said:


> can you say 15 18 inches of snow the south side


Thats what the latest run looks like. Is it going to stay there


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1624472 said:


> can you say 15 18 inches of snow the south side


heavy or light snow?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1624472 said:


> can you say 15 18 inches of snow the south side


Right now, it is a good bet. We will see what happens the next couple days.

Ryan, get out your "gloves" and find somebody to swing away at.

Pat ill call you back soon. Feeding the baby.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowish10;1624476 said:


> heavy or light snow?


Really?

Heavy. It's March.


----------



## snowish10

Pushin 2 Please;1624481 said:


> Really?
> 
> Heavy. It's March.


I don't know, this is my second year plowing.
Sorry Im still learning how to tell if its gona fall heavy or light.


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1624473 said:


> Don't even joke about something like that. If that actually happens I am gonna want to punch someone.


Tell pat to shift it north. 15-18 is welcome here.


----------



## snowish10

road2damascus;1624484 said:


> Tell pat to shift it north. 15-18 is welcome here.


I agree, it's welcome in the countryside la grange area anytime!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm driving back to the hotel right now so unless I'm reading my phone wrong. 

I really like this text to speech. I'll give my uh opinion couple hours but it looks damn good now I'm going to miss it


----------



## SullivanSeptic

15-18 is not fun. That's some serious equipment damaging snow. The kind that causes people to have more cost in repairs then they have in profit.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1624490 said:


> I'm driving back to the hotel right now so unless I'm reading my phone wrong.
> 
> I really like this text to speech. I'll give my uh opinion couple hours but it looks damn good now I'm going to miss it


Can I use your plow then? I promise I wont damage it any more than you would!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'll rent it out @ 105 an hour.., this way I won't lose out on any money


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I don't care if I hurt my plows. I don't want to hurt my trucks.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowish10;1624483 said:


> I don't know, this is my second year plowing.
> Sorry Im still learning how to tell if its gona fall heavy or light.


Sorry. Wasn't trying to be a jerk. 9 times out of 10 any and all big storms this late are heavy wet snow.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No more #54 on Da Bears.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Last forecast that I just saw gave city and south 8-10 inches and 4-6 up here by the border.
I'm sure that will change by the time I get done typing this, I just want to drop the blade one more time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1624514 said:


> Sorry. Wasn't trying to be a jerk. 9 times out of 10 any and all big storms this late are heavy wet snow.


You jerk......he's young !!!!!

LOL


----------



## SnowMatt13

Please tell me he went to green bay


----------



## kevlars

I hope the Vikes!!

Kevlars


----------



## 2_Djinn

M&S Snowplowing;1624451 said:


> Lake effect advisory issued for Cass, Berrien, Elkhart, and St. Joseph counties tonight. ....3-5 inches possible. Knew of I took the plow off it would snow lol


Oral surgery must attract snow too :crying:


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He is going nowhere, as of yet. Nobody has showed to much interest either. Bears didn't sign him because they said just getting to slow, old and because of his injuries. Reporter Sid that he thinks that it will be hard for him to find a team.


----------



## snowish10

Pushin 2 Please;1624514 said:


> Sorry. Wasn't trying to be a jerk. 9 times out of 10 any and all big storms this late are heavy wet snow.


Its all good


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

2_Djinn;1624536 said:


> Oral surgery must attract snow too :crying:


O yeah that will do it every time lol


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1624492 said:


> 15-18 is not fun. That's some serious equipment damaging snow. The kind that causes people to have more cost in repairs then they have in profit.


Like an Allison transmission???

Its fine for me. I got enough man/truck/plow to keep up every five inches and i don't have very far to push the snow. Just limited space.


----------



## GMC99

Its only wednesday, dont get to excited everybody.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1624522 said:


> Last forecast that I just saw gave city and south 8-10 inches and 4-6 up here by the border.
> I'm sure that will change by the time I get done typing this, I just want to drop the blade one more time.


not yet its been forecasted, Im going with 14 80 south 12 to the north



road2damascus;1624484 said:


> Tell pat to shift it north. 15-18 is welcome here.


at least keep the same track



GMC99;1624559 said:


> Its only wednesday, dont get to excited everybody.....


yea, the roller has started

I'll be on the road for 14 hours tomorrow, I dont really look at the weather while driving for safety reasons.......don't need my trailer passing me in a spin down the mountians. This will suck missing the event. Hell I just found out the I need to be in Denver on Monday....


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1624566 said:


> not yet its been forecasted, Im going with 14 80 south 12 to the north
> 
> at least keep the same track
> 
> yea, the roller has started
> 
> I'll be on the road for 14 hours tomorrow, I dont really look at the weather while driving for safety reasons.......don't need my trailer passing me in a spin down the mountians. This will suck missing the event. Hell I just found out the I need to be in Denver on Monday....


What exactly is it that you do for work?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

road2damascus;1624551 said:


> Like an Allison transmission???
> 
> Its fine for me. I got enough man/truck/plow to keep up every five inches and i don't have very far to push the snow. Just limited space.


What, your super reliable "torque shift" is bullet and proof? Not even remotely close. But yeah I do worry about that stuff. But also, every other part that takes abuse. I have trucks and equipment to keep up every few inches too, but again, all that work starts to wear on equipment


----------



## road2damascus

GMC99;1624569 said:


> What exactly is it that you do for work?


I think he is a door to door salesman with a trailer full of whoopie cushions and fake doggie do do


----------



## GMC99

road2damascus;1624572 said:


> I think he is a door to door salesman with a trailer full of whoopie cushions and fake doggie do do


And brownies


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1624571 said:


> What, your super reliable "torque shift" is bullet and proof? Not even remotely close. But yeah I do worry about that stuff. But also, every other part that takes abuse. I have trucks and equipment to keep up every few inches too, but again, all that work starts to wear on equipment


No torque flight or torque shift transmissions in my line up. Only reason i said Allison transmission was because of our conversation on the phone about yours. Definitely not flaming.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

GMC99;1624569 said:


> What exactly is it that you do for work?


I take pic's









I shop









at walmart








I like to pick up supplies in a hurry








In my free time, I play skiddyball


----------



## SnowMatt13

pat, I hope you're right on the totals.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Snow starting to stick to the pavement


----------



## snowguys

X2 on pat and Ron being right


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Night all, i'll be trying to get home for the fun


----------



## metallihockey88

Snowin pretty good out here, ground covered


----------



## clncut

Sunday storm looks to be going south.....possibly way south according to terry. Time will tell.


----------



## ultimate plow

Dusting here. Salt run sometime tonight


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

I would think that if you were going to spend a few million bucks on a piece of machinery you would buy the tools needed to put the tooling on with to, guess that extra couple hundred bucks would put it to far over budget. ... Sorry about the rant I feel better now. .... come on snow!


----------



## birchwood

Any one out salting Joliet Shorewood got a good dusting.


----------



## snowguys

Metal your in Skokie right?


----------



## 01PStroke

Flurries in kankaburblie


----------



## metallihockey88

snowguys;1624671 said:


> Metal your in Skokie right?


Yes sir, northern tip


----------



## road2damascus

Couple flakes on the cars. Can't even call it a dusting in highland park.


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1624682 said:


> Couple flakes on the cars. Can't even call it a dusting in highland park.


Yea finished as fast as it started. Through down a dusting in about 15min and was gone


----------



## snowguys

metallihockey88;1624685 said:


> Yea finished as fast as it started. Through down a dusting in about 15min and was gone


Ground coverd?


----------



## metallihockey88

snowguys;1624696 said:


> Ground coverd?


Just a dusting. Came in heavy for 15min then was done


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing here


----------



## snowguys

Thanks for the update


----------



## metallihockey88

snowguys;1624704 said:


> Thanks for the update


No problem. Shoot me a pm or a text if ya ever need an eye out this way 8472046196


----------



## snowguys

Think it can justify a salting?


----------



## metallihockey88

snowguys;1624716 said:


> Think it can justify a salting?


Probably not. Light fluffy stuff the wing is blowin it around. Lots will probably be mostly bare by morning and since it was high 20s during the day doubt there's any new moisture to freeze


----------



## birchwood

This is what we got out in Shorewood Joliet


----------



## metallihockey88

snowguys;1624716 said:


> Think it can justify a salting?


Holy crap. Just went back out to pick my parents up from the airport andits all gone. Wind blew that dusting away fast. Sleep easy bud, no salt tonight


----------



## snowguys

Lol thanks


----------



## erkoehler

Hope it goes south, way south.

The last blizzard spun up while i was up snowmobiling, hopefully it doesn't happen again.


----------



## snowish10

Well yikes terrys updated and he says zero now. Hope thats not true!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Seams like you cant win EK if it aint the snowmobile its the boat show so i guess 1out a 2 not bad


----------



## birchwood

snowish10;1624727 said:


> Well yikes terrys updated and he says zero now. Hope thats not true!


Not sure what your reading but I didn't get that impression, I thought he said it looks like it could be moving north, and his map didn't show the full storm.


----------



## snowish10

birchwood;1624730 said:


> Not sure what your reading but I didn't get that impression, I thought he said it looks like it could be moving north, and his map didn't show the full storm.


Oh, my bad. just looked at the whole things. I didn't see that it wasn't the whole storm. Lets hope it moves way north.


----------



## snowguys

Yea it says it only went like 84 hours out


----------



## erkoehler

birchwood;1624730 said:


> Not sure what your reading but I didn't get that impression, I thought he said it looks like it could be moving north, and his map didn't show the full storm.


His map went through 10am Sunday on his 10pm post.


----------



## snowish10

My bad, I read it wrong!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wtf just looked and Tinley Park is completely white including streets though it has stopped snowing


----------



## road2damascus

Now Sundays storm is pushed WAY south.


----------



## clncut

road2damascus;1624763 said:


> Now Sundays storm is pushed WAY south.


Waaaaay south!!!


----------



## road2damascus

clncut;1624764 said:


> Waaaaay south!!!


So now we get to wait and see if this rebounds.......


----------



## erkoehler

I like it, vacation saved.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Looks like a complete miss.


----------



## brianbrich1

Around rt 30 and western in the heights there is a coating. North of 30 a bit there is nothing.


----------



## Mike Nelson

Slight dusting in south Naperville


----------



## clncut

Pushin 2 Please;1624793 said:


> Looks like a complete miss.


Go from multiple pushes to not even a salting.....happened way to often this year.


----------



## ultimate plow

John dee may have induced the final blow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep sure did.you could always hook up the BRUSH MOWER and chase the crazy weather men or better yet clncut the stump grinder....LOL...;-)


----------



## erkoehler

Made it to Eagle River, trails look awesome!


----------



## condo plow

its about time we got some cold weather in late march and a big maybe of some snow...i was born in late march 1970 a yes it was a blizzard my mother had some pics Chicago was shut down for a week...since my 42 birthdays have passed i don't recall having a white b-day always green....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


----------



## clncut

condo plow;1624999 said:


> its about time we got some cold weather in late march and a big maybe of some snow...i was born in late march 1970 a yes it was a blizzard my mother had some pics Chicago was shut down for a week...since my 42 birthdays have passed i don't recall having a white b-day always green....:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc:bluebounc


I believe your big snow went down south. Unfortunately!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Models have brought it up a little bit north again. Pat and I spoke early this morning and agree south side should get into some snow. By tomorrow evening, the models should have a good handle on it.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1625051 said:


> Models have brought it up a little bit north again. Pat and I spoke early this morning and agree south side should get into some snow. By tomorrow evening, the models should have a good handle on it.


Bring it up a bit more.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I'm trying to get it to me. After I know it is by me, I'll try and send it northbound!


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1625058 said:


> I'm trying to get it to me. After I know it is by me, I'll try and send it northbound!


Well hurry up. Sunday is just around the corner. You act like this task is an act of God or something.

You wearing shorts today? I went out to get the mail in bare feet. Thought about you while i was doing it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Right now I'd say maybe, big maybe, areas right along I80 might get 1-2. South more and city and north, flurries.


----------



## dieselss

1-2 this late...sure. not that wet heavy tk breaking snow


----------



## kevlars

Terry's last post looks better!!

Kevlars


----------



## road2damascus

Yes it does. I like the Canadian model. Keep pushing north.


----------



## snowguys

Yes lets hope the gem is the right one this time (whatever model that one is)


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ill take 3-4 lite fluff please


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1625246 said:


> Ill take 3-4 lite fluff please


Ill take 5 (2" trigger and 3" 2nd trigger) lol


----------



## road2damascus

Anything that looks like 2" or more so we can push some snow around one last time until next season.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1625252 said:


> Ill take 5 (2" trigger and 3" 2nd trigger) lol


Hey jeff that place i seen your truck the other day next to Dicks on 159th sure didnt look like GANDER MOUNTIAN.....LOL


----------



## kevlars

When is olddog gonna chime in with his prognosticating input??!!

Kevlars


----------



## dieselss

Agreed. Had to persuade bosses to keep all the tks at ready till after Monday for this "maybe" event


----------



## dieselss

Not me Dennis. I don't get out much anyone


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1625265 said:


> Not me Dennis. I don't get out much anyone


Nope not you jeff the other jeff 01powerstroke


----------



## dieselss

Ahhhhhhh. Gotcha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1625273 said:


> Ahhhhhhh. Gotcha


No problem buddy.so how ya been doin


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1625260 said:


> Hey jeff that place i seen your truck the other day next to Dicks on 159th sure didnt look like GANDER MOUNTIAN.....LOL


It's Joe Dennis! Aaand I haven't been to Dicks since forever.. Musta been a different truck!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1625292 said:


> It's Joe Dennis! Aaand I haven't been to Dicks since forever.. Musta been a different truck!


Nope JOE not dicks the place east of dicks .Here Ill give a hint ....giddy up pony...lol


----------



## mikeitu7

Anyone going to Rb auction tom. was on the site tons of truck beat up, lots of pushers, and a couple of western tornados.


----------



## 01PStroke

LMFAO... Just thought about that. You're thinking of sports authority! I was at that OTB. Pretty descent fried chicken for $4.50!


----------



## birchwood

mikeitu7;1625305 said:


> Anyone going to Rb auction tom. was on the site tons of truck beat up, lots of pushers, and a couple of western tornados.


What time I was hoping to make it to russo auction saturday.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1625309 said:


> LMFAO... Just thought about that. You're thinking of sports authority! I was at that OTB. Pretty descent fried chicken for $4.50!


Ok had a senior moment yes sports athor.if ya like the ponies my friend has 16 that race maywood & belmoral. Lmao
On a side note Skilling just said it needs to be watched still and we may just get a dusting but southern IL and Ind will get somthing


----------



## 01PStroke

Don't really like the ponies.. Like the beer more LOL..

Skilling saying snow Sun(poss) mon Tuesday?


----------



## clncut

Tommy boy maps still show nada. Ugh


----------



## mikeitu7

Auction i believe starts at 8am all the pushers and salters are on timed auction. Western tornados S think were at $800 already, they will probably go over 1500. See if i have some time to drive up there.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

clncut;1625326 said:


> Tommy boy maps still show nada. Ugh


Create a vortex clncut by firerin up the brush cutters..... Thumbs Up


----------



## clncut

DIRISHMAN;1625329 said:


> Create a vortex clncut by firerin up the brush cutters..... Thumbs Up


I'm starting to think you may have me confused with someone else as I own no brush cutters. But I like your thinking!!


----------



## buildinon

road2damascus;1624444 said:


> Northbrook or Lincolnwood


Lincolnwood...and Elite thanks if it all works out.


----------



## WilliamOak

Russo's is 90% burnt out junk IMO place is gonna be a mad house most likely


----------



## elitelawnteam1

WilliamOak;1625376 said:


> Russo's is 90% burnt out junk IMO place is gonna be a mad house most likely


same with arlington power. a brickman branch leases equipment from them for a year, then they come back and sold as used, and they are pretty much ruined. yet they want you to spend $6000 on a 52" lazer w/ 1000+hrs! HELL NO!:laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

Well looks better now. Storm shifted north.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Terry Swails cracks me up....... his posts are all over the place


----------



## 1olddogtwo

kevlars;1625263 said:


> When is olddog gonna chime in with his prognosticating input??!!
> 
> Kevlars


I spent most of yesterday traveling and somewhat blind. I left my smart phone in KC. It should be FedEx here today. My crap BlackBerry has no cell coverage here. Ran out of signal in South Dakota.

I haven't looked at weather in 36 hours now, just reading what was posted here this morning and besides I've got snow here....... they don't salt here... just sand I guess.


----------



## dieselss

Looks like you have a light out on the trailer pat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I give more thought tonight, I don't think that shift to the south is as bad as some think. It was a wobble.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1625457 said:


> Looks like you have a light out on the trailer pat


I can't believe me of all people have a light out!!!! LOL she's loaded heavy too!!!! I've got to run down to Cheyenne Wyoming pick up 4000 pounds of dry ice pellets this AM


----------



## SnowMatt13

I know what you mean Pat, I wobble after a few good drinks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Haha....my guys will be wobbling this am, 16 with the wind its -3 in this burned out shell of a building


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1625473 said:


> Haha....my guys will be wobbling this am, 16 with the wind its -3 in this burned out shell of a building


I lived in Laramie and the windchill was always a huge factor. Always blowing through those valleys. Didn't stop up from travelling in the back of pick ups


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1625464 said:


> I can't believe me of all people have a light out!!!! LOL she's loaded heavy too!!!! I've got to run down to Cheyenne Wyoming pick up 4000 pounds of dry ice pellets this AM


So whats all the dry ice for ? Beer - food isn't it cold enough at -3°  or is this one of your tactics to get your crew to work quicker


----------



## dieselss

Dry ice down the pants. Yea that'll get them moving faster lol


----------



## kevlars

DIRISHMAN;1625501 said:


> So whats all the dry ice for ? Beer - food isn't it cold enough at -3°  or is this one of your tactics to get your crew to work quicker


I'd say he's blasting the charred framing/structure of the building. Common for the restoration guys to use it.

Kevlars


----------



## snowguys

Yea I think it's for removing mold off wood


----------



## SnowMatt13

Maybe we all get a plow Sunday??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well get ready for the rollercoaster these guys are all over the map on this


----------



## 01PStroke

Keep both hands and feet inside the vehicle at all times


----------



## ultimate plow

SnowMatt13;1625577 said:


> Maybe we all get a plow Sunday??


That would be nice. 2" is all we are asking for.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I agree Ultimate. That would be a nice end to the season.


----------



## ultimate plow

Not to mention low traffic sundays


----------



## dieselss

And not under the gun!


----------



## GMC99

So whats the word with the snow???? Im assuming the forecasts are still all over the place??


----------



## White Gardens

In central IL, the local weathermen still aren't coming up with any numbers. Right now they aren't sure the exact path of the low as it moves through. We could be right on that line where we either get all snow, or a mix bag of crap.

Basically one person said it could be a dusting, or up to 6" for us. I'm sure they'll know more by tomorrow as it gets closer.

From a personal standpoint, this is the latest in a season that a measurable, pushable snow fall has happened in my memory. The timing of this storm is going to be mostly during the day on Sunday, with a high of 34*-36*. So, I'm thinking that most will melt on contact unless we get a big dump where it can't melt fast enough.

Ultimately though, if we get 6", I bet that we will only be plowing 3" at the most Sunday night.




...........


----------



## Midwest Pond

On Saturaday, April 6th in Mundelein, IL. from NOON TO 10PM .. come join me for a beer

Tighthead Brewing Company @ 161 N. Archer Av. has been generous enough to offer to give my fundraiser 50% of the proceeds on the day.
As some of you know, I fund raise to bring clean uncontaminated water to those without in the world. 1 in every 7 people on the planet do not have access to clean water.
In 2012, I raised over $6000 and had two wells constructed, including 1 at a school for 600 children, over 2000 people now have water in their lives.
So far this year I've raised almost $3000, we are hoping to raise a couple thousand on April 6th, come have a beer and help bring water to those without. $10 gives 1 person water for the rest of their life in an underdeveloped country.

So come drink a few beers and help save some lives.

Thanks guys,

Allen
224-723-7766 if you have any questions or need directions

https://www.facebook.com/events/343896695730282/

.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Weather statement issued for St Joseph County Indiana Friday afternoon into Saturday morning


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Personally I think they are jumping the gun, I think it's going to stay South of us.


----------



## clncut

Just came in from outside. Quite balmy....43 degrees. Makes me wonder how warm the ground Is and what's really gonna stick?


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Don't think northern Indiana has much to worry about this weekend.


----------



## clncut

Watches issued one county south of me. Need that low to move north a little more


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Needs to move about 50 miles North for me to consider canceling my plans at the pistol range sunday.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I say 1-2 in the grass not even a salting dor use


----------



## d&r

M&S Snowplowing;1625823 said:


> Needs to move about 50 miles North for me to consider canceling my plans at the pistol range sunday.


Well at least you have ammo, I am hanging on to what little I have left.


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

Yeah I can still readily get my hands on .40 s&w fairly easily, if not locally I order it from cabelas.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well get ready for the cork screw!!!! Aaaahhhhhh.... now skilling back in the wagin calling fir LAKE enhancement...UGGG


----------



## kevlars

Terry Swails is our local guesser, and his station's in house model showed 6 1/2 to 7" for me. We shall see. That's all I'm saying. 

Kevlars


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1625996 said:


> Well get ready for the cork screw!!!! Aaaahhhhhh.... now skilling back in the wagin calling fir LAKE enhancement...UGGG


Lake enhancement of the 1-2 we might get????
Hope it enhances it a whole bunch!! Did he mention, wintery cocktail??


----------



## 01PStroke

road2damascus;1626037 said:


> Lake enhancement of the 1-2 we might get????
> Hope it enhances it a whole bunch!! Did he mention, wintery cocktail??


He probably mentioned spring cocktails and isoburps LOL


----------



## road2damascus

01PStroke;1626038 said:


> He probably mentioned spring cocktails and isoburps LOL


I wonder what he considers a spring cocktail? Mixture of hail and rain? Lol. Packed isobar anyone??


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Temps are going to be critical with this system and amounts. My guess, as of now, 1 inch north of the city. 1-3 in and nearby the city. 2-4 along I-80 corridor. 

This system is still growing and may trend north more. If so, a Winter Weather Advisory may be issued along I-80.


----------



## ultimate plow

As of now we all might just be salting. If we are lucky.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

New model run has system even farther north now. By this evening they should have a good handle on it. Should?

I still think, at least down here by me, we will have a Winter Weather Advisory issued sometime today. Or a Snow Advisory but I haven't seen one of those issued in years. Off to a Easter Egg hunt with the family. I know, your all jealous!


----------



## M&S Snowplowing

We were under a weather statement last night but it's been dropped. Hopefully they will re issue something tonight.


----------



## GMC99

If the snow comes in during the day, we'll be lucky to get a salt run... Its going to be way to warm, the snow we had a few weeks ago, the same situation, only about half actually stuck to the pavement..... At this point all we can hope for, is a big swing north...


----------



## Bartlett_2

I had to bring in more salt, and do some repairs in preparation for this. Last year at this time, I was finishing up detailing by boat in preparation for launching... If we get 1", It'll be a bonus and pay for my slip. It better snow, or get warm!!


----------



## Bartlett_2

I passed by a lot of lots that were crunchy and white from salting. I doubt if anything will stick to those if we get anything. Mine are clean, so I am hoping for at least a full salt run.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Terry Swails now has all of us getting 1-2"

i'm just going to stop looking.... he's frustrating to watch, every 2 hours he's over the top excited or he's ready to put a gun to his head


----------



## clncut

Wow, things just took a turn for the worse! Up this morning down this afternoon. I want off this roller coaster ride. Jus give us a salt run. Ugh


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Hey does anyone have Dave's (Mr Elite's) number?


----------



## metallihockey88

Midwest Pond;1626197 said:


> Terry Swails now has all of us getting 1-2"
> 
> i'm just going to stop looking.... he's frustrating to watch, every 2 hours he's over the top excited or he's ready to put a gun to his head


Better get that truck ready, just saw it sittin at a shop at 176 and 60 in mundelein


----------



## Midwest Pond

new radiator and water pump..... its ready for pickup.....lol

the frankenstein truck is mobile again!!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

Midwest Pond;1626223 said:


> new radiator and water pump..... its ready for pickup.....lol
> 
> the frankenstein truck is mobile again!!!!


Haha good deal. Saw the logo on the side as i was reading your post lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

yea, a few days ago I'm driving and my water pump goes, pulled in there while on my way home...... while its there, new hoses, and the radiator was the original

better to fix it all at once

that truck is hilarious, just keeps going....... eventually I'll have to upgrade, but it keeps starting and running into snow so well


----------



## 01PStroke

Swails latest update has the thing swinging WAY south. Skilling is still betting on us getting 1-2.


----------



## clncut

Special weather statement lifted for our area.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1626235 said:


> Swails latest update has the thing swinging WAY south. Skilling is still betting on us getting 1-2.


How was Chilis? Saw you were having a little party in the lot!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Swails has it going even further south now...... 

Who is going to start next years thread? lol


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1626274 said:


> How was Chilis? Saw you were having a little party in the lot!


Oh it was delicious. Should swung in!


----------



## ultimate plow

Cant wait to take the salter out


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

01PStroke;1626282 said:


> Oh it was delicious. Should swung in!


I beeped as I drove by.


----------



## 01PStroke

Pushin 2 Please;1626293 said:


> I beeped as I drove by.


Well I should probably get my ears checked then.. LOL


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

I didn't hear you beep either.


----------



## 01PStroke

If it was pat I'm sure we would've heard it


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Pushin 2 Please;1625067 said:


> Right now I'd say maybe, big maybe, areas right along I80 might get 1-2. South more and city and north, flurries.


Well I went back and found my old quote from a few days ago. I am going back to this "guess". It doesn't look so good guys. Hoping for at least a salt run down here for the south side guys. You guys up north may not even get anything to salt. Hope I am wrong.


----------



## SnowMatt13

Think you're right Ron. was looking to eat my words a few days ago when I said maybe 1 more salting for everyone....


----------



## birchwood

My wife sent this to me the other day. Kinda hit the nail on the head for this season.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

birchwood;1626325 said:


> My wife sent this to me the other day. Kinda hit the nail on the head for this season.


NIce i like it and i believe its true.
Should get that made it to a magnetic door sign


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SnowMatt13;1626324 said:


> Think you're right Ron. was looking to eat my words a few days ago when I said maybe 1 more salting for everyone....


Still trying to stay positive but this system has seemed to been teasing us the whole time?


birchwood;1626325 said:


> My wife sent this to me the other day. Kinda hit the nail on the head for this season.


That is awesome!


----------



## SnowMatt13

It has been a tease. Spring storms are the worst. Things get tough anyway when we now have models that pick up these systems days before they even are in the continental US.

Oh well, already looking forward to next year. Going to try a liquid blend that adds a soybean and corn product into the beet juice we already blend.


----------



## SnowMatt13

I just saw this on CL in Chicago. this was the ad....lmao

_put [email protected]@@H in the subject box or i will delete your email

western 8.6 ultramount V plow, I have both sides truck and plow side 
I sold the truck but kept the plow, the plow has not been used in a year.
It was mounted to a 2001 F250 so that is what the truck side is for. 
plow value $2250

sell, trade, cash and trade, barter but prefer to sell outright to shut this ***** up

keywords, snowplow, plow, truck, plow truck, western, v plow, _


----------



## road2damascus

SnowMatt13;1626351 said:


> I just saw this on CL in Chicago. this was the ad....lmao
> 
> _put [email protected]@@H in the subject box or i will delete your email
> 
> western 8.6 ultramount V plow, I have both sides truck and plow side
> I sold the truck but kept the plow, the plow has not been used in a year.
> It was mounted to a 2001 F250 so that is what the truck side is for.
> plow value $2250
> 
> sell, trade, cash and trade, barter but prefer to sell outright to shut this ***** up
> 
> keywords, snowplow, plow, truck, plow truck, western, v plow, _


You think his significant other is sick of seeing it?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Wow, seems like a great guy!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

pushin 2 please;1626356 said:


> wow, seems like a great guy!


priceless*******


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1626353 said:


> You think his significant other is sick of seeing it?


Yes..... N i thinks its another way for U 2 get a stellar deal Mike.... LOL


----------



## snowguys

Yea I just picked up a 8ft ultra mount in good shape for 1200 plow only


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1626359 said:


> Yes..... N i thinks its another way for U 2 get a stellar deal Mike.... LOL


You think he will deliver it?


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1626353 said:


> You think his significant other is sick of seeing it?


Almost texted you that link. LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well ramsy is coming up next on 9 oh boy????


----------



## snowish10

SnowMatt13;1626345 said:


> It has been a tease. Spring storms are the worst. Things get tough anyway when we now have models that pick up these systems days before they even are in the continental US.
> 
> Oh well, already looking forward to next year. Going to try a liquid blend that adds a soybean and corn product into the beet juice we already blend.


What do you think about the beet juice? My company sells it few different liquids products, but I havent used it much.


----------



## GMC99

Radar looks impressive to the west...


----------



## 01PStroke

I'm about ready for anything. Broke out the shorts and sun screen, got the plow on, waitin on sully for some salt. Whatever comes, so be it!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

By Monday we will know!


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1626416 said:


> You think he will deliver it?


LMAO!!! U never kno!? 
Actually.... from the sound of it, I think U gotta really good shot with this situation as well, with how much the wife wants its gone... Never hurts 2 ask.. HAHAHA

BTW.... My girl... not happy AT ALL when she came and saw the new setup in my shop!!!
Im actually in DEEP ***** as we speak!!! 
But.. Its all good, I can jus go work on the race car if it gets any worse!!!! :laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1626497 said:


> LMAO!!! U never kno!?
> Actually.... from the sound of it, I think U gotta really good shot with this situation as well, with how much the wife wants its gone... Never hurts 2 ask.. HAHAHA
> 
> BTW.... My girl... not happy AT ALL when she came and saw the new setup in my shop!!!
> Im actually in DEEP ***** as we speak!!!
> But.. Its all good, I can jus go work on the race car if it gets any worse!!!! :laughing:


Retreat to the man cave!!! Hey at least you got a leather couch to sleep on.


----------



## 01PStroke

https://www.plowme.com/

Anybody seen or used this?


----------



## road2damascus

01PStroke;1626507 said:


> https://www.plowme.com/
> 
> Anybody seen or used this?


Interesting. Could be good and bad for both customer and plow jockey.


----------



## 01PStroke

It's kind of like "Uber" if you've ever used that for a cab downtown. I like the idea of it at least


----------



## road2damascus

01PStroke;1626509 said:


> It's kind of like "Uber" if you've ever used that for a cab downtown. I like the idea of it at least


I know uber. Its a good deal. I might sign up just to see what its all about. I wonder how much the contractor has to pay per driveway. Regardless, i would have to charge more than my accounts on contract so i probably wouldn't get hired for much lol. I also would not get to them until my regular accounts were done.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Bust bust bust bust bust. 



Told you so.


----------



## GMC99

Have relatives down south, thunder snow and 6 inches on the ground already! ********


----------



## road2damascus

Accumulating snow of at least several inches is anticipated across areas south of the kankakee river...mainly this afternoon and evening. Significant snowfall accumulations of six or more inches are probable south of u.s. Highway 24. .days two through seven...monday through saturday. Some lake effect snow showers are likely with possible minor accumulations into parts of far northeast illinois and far northwest indiana during monday and monday night.


----------



## Mark13

Just got these sent to me from about 20 minutes straight south of Springfield.


----------



## ultimate plow

Man loook at that doughnut hole


----------



## snowguys

Looks to be just south of Joliet


----------



## MR. Elite

Fallin hard in champain il, if any1 has accounts that far south... Lol


----------



## snowguys

Lets hope is pushes north alittle more


----------



## MR. Elite

Yet again another big Forget you!! From the weather!!! 
I'm done!!! Bring in the races and car shows... And can't 4 get bout them summer dresses.....


----------



## MR. Elite

snowguys;1626793 said:


> Lets hope is pushes north alittle more


Yea.... Way north n builds up a whole lot n $hits on us!!!?


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1626794 said:


> Yet again another big Forget you!! From the weather!!!
> I'm done!!! Bring in the races and car shows... And can't 4 get bout them summer dresses.....


and leather couches


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1626797 said:


> and leather couches


LMAO!!!! Its funny U said that, I was actually trying to sell a really nice leather couch as of last week, but Im starting to think It may b better 2 take it to the shop and I gotta place 2 sleep comfortably, (if I ever need 2 spend a night there U kno...) LOL 
Speaking of couch.... Ended up sleeping on the 1 at home last night, n now my back is killing me!! :crying: 
Did U try 2 get the western off CL yet Mike??


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1626827 said:


> LMAO!!!! Its funny U said that, I was actually trying to sell a really nice leather couch as of last week, but Im starting to think It may b better 2 take it to the shop and I gotta place 2 sleep comfortably, (if I ever need 2 spend a night there U kno...) LOL
> Speaking of couch.... Ended up sleeping on the 1 at home last night, n now my back is killing me!! :crying:
> Did U try 2 get the western off CL yet Mike??


I thought you already had a nice leather couch in the shop? If I buy another plow, I may be sleeping in your shop!


----------



## clncut

Flurries in NWI. Yay!! Ha!


----------



## 01PStroke

Flurries in crestwood


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Nothing in lansing


----------



## snowish10

just started in westchester.


----------



## birchwood

Snow is covering mulch and grass now in Joliet, nothing on the pavement. It almost looks like there is some lake effect snow on the radar.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Snowing in Tinley park - Orland park
Cars are Dusted


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

R&R Yard Design;1626610 said:


> Bust bust bust bust bust.
> 
> Told you so.


If this is a bust, I want "busts" all winter long. Thanks for telling us.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Pushin 2 Please;1626895 said:


> If this is a bust, I want "busts" all winter long. Thanks for telling us.


Are you near Bloomingdale?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No, in New Lenox.


----------



## snowguys

Triton Snow Management;1626917 said:


> Are you near Bloomingdale?


I just left bensenville just south of bloomingdale just light snow nothing on grass or pavement


----------



## snowguys

Sorry east not south


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy poop, it's snowing hard here. Salt run is 100%. If It keeps snowing like this, I might to plow my 1/2" and 1" triggers!


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1626859 said:


> I thought you already had a nice leather couch in the shop? If I buy another plow, I may be sleeping in your shop!


yea, but that s4 the custys... I now am looking to put 1 in the (special office)... LOL


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1626990 said:


> yea, but that s4 the custys... I now am looking to put 1 in the (special office)... LOL


Nice. You plan on making the little lady mad all summer long huh?

Oh and for all of you wondering, i have not seen a flake yet up north :-(


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Holy poop is right push ..coming down hard and now streets and walks are covered in tinley park


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 01PStroke

Looks like it stopped in crestwood


----------



## clncut

All white here. Coming down good. Salt run is a go for sure. Hope this keeps up for a while!


----------



## snowish10

And another bust here.


----------



## birchwood

Almost 1" on cars and grass nothing on pavement out in Joliet.


----------



## got-h2o

Bout 1" at least on cars deck here in Griffith. At least a half inch or so added up on walks and drive quickly. Any longer and it'll be a definite scrape and salt. Still coming down (sideways).


----------



## snowguys

Lol oh boy 


Snow Removal needed ASAP (Addison)
Here's the deal. . I have a lot of snow, we all do. I need my driveway cleaned out and don't have any cash on me. What I do have is beer. Hopefully you like beer and have a shovel/plow. 

Who else can say they shoveled snow for beer?? You can!

*** Must be 21***
Location: Addison
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
Compensation: no pay
Posting ID: 3661372520 Posted: 2013-03-05, 4:38PM CST Edited: 2013-03-05, 4:43PM CST email to a friend


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Wow. 

All done time for a light salting.


----------



## snowish10

skilling just post some amounts for the south and showed a map of snow fall. of course we would be the dount hole for this storm.


----------



## erkoehler

Dry here in Bloomingdale & Mchenry.


----------



## mikeitu7

Dried up here in palos, was hoping for a salting at least.


----------



## got-h2o

Enough for a salting here


----------



## got-h2o

Actually probably could've pushed it around midnight as it was coming to an end. Waited and now it started melting and froze. Not bad though, temps are borderline freezing. Salt taking care of it.


----------



## 01PStroke

Full salt run here - doctors orders


----------



## road2damascus

Nothing but wind up here


----------



## kevlars

Did all of my commercials. So it was good!!

Kevlars


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Salted a few lots. kind of crazy. Lots are hit or miss. One needs salt badly, then the one right next to it is fine.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Making some money this morning!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Not really. More of an annoyance at this point. I gotta replace a sewer line today. I'd rather it not have snow on ground for that. Not to mention that this customer signed my proposal to do the work, then gave me a free 2 place snowmobile trailer. He even has a title for it too. Wooo hooo


----------



## ultimate plow

Well its been a pleasure guys. I think on todays list of plans will be takeout the damm vbox. Finally


----------



## SnowMatt13

Small trucks loosing their spreaders this week. Will keep the plows close just in case. Big trucks wait until April 15th


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

50's by the weekend. Everything getting washed and put away today.


----------



## condo plow

ultimate plow;1627105 said:


> Well its been a pleasure guys. I think on todays list of plans will be takeout the damm vbox. Finally


We will be doing ours on Thursday nicer weather need to pressure wash everything inside and out.......


----------



## condo plow

Pushin 2 Please;1626895 said:


> If this is a bust, I want "busts" all winter long. Thanks for telling us.


At least he is honest about it.....we didn't bother going out to salting....everything was salted from the last melt, bust....:crying:


----------



## R&R Yard Design

5 trucks to detail this week inside and out. And clean and scrub the frames going to fun. Then get the mowers out


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

condo plow;1627120 said:


> At least he is honest about it.....we didn't bother going out to salting....everything was salted from the last melt, bust....:crying:


Bust for you. I made money!


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I made money too. On some lots that needed it.


----------



## birchwood

Pushed one lot, completely north facing almost 1.5 inches on it. Also pushed the front of another lot and spot salted everything else. Definitly not as nice a a full 1" push would have been.


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

See you in the Fall..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Triton you take care have a great summer see ya in SEPT.....PUSH GO POUR SOME CRETE and have fun this summer.I ll see any of you guys in the summer Stop by and say hello Ill be workin at Homer home depot


----------



## snowish10

Glad we had a little bit better winter than last year! Cleaning the plow sometime this week. Cya guys next winter, maybe set up another bdubs or hooters sometime.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1627172 said:


> Glad we had a little bit better winter than last year! Cleaning the plow sometime this week. Cya guys next winter, maybe set up another bdubs or hooters sometime.


Com on wish we still get together in summer for BWW HOOTS AND THE KILT .just mention wings and Brian will go


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1627179 said:


> Com on wish we still get together in summer for BWW HOOTS AND THE KILT .just mention wings and Brian will go


Ight, sounds like a plan.


----------



## snowish10

R&R Yard Design;1627131 said:


> 5 trucks to detail this week inside and out. And clean and scrub the frames going to fun. Then get the mowers out


Hey r&r what kind of mowers do you run ?


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1627171 said:


> Triton you take care have a great summer see ya in SEPT.....PUSH GO POUR SOME CRETE and have fun this summer.I ll see any of you guys in the summer Stop by and say hello Ill be workin at Homer home depot


What depot you working at?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Eric can't you read. It says homer. Wish we have toros ferris Exmark bunton. You looking for one.


----------



## road2damascus

Flurries in highland park, northfield, northbrook and glencoe areas.


----------



## 01PStroke

What department Dennis?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1627335 said:


> What department Dennis?


POwer tools and flowers


----------



## 01PStroke

Nice I used to do plumbing outdoor power equipment outside garden Millwork and power tools lol.. At lowes


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1627196 said:


> Eric can't you read. It says homer. Wish we have toros ferris Exmark bunton. You looking for one.


Geez that wasn't very nice. Don't think we can be friends anymore lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Then fine be that way. Lol. No beer for you


----------



## snowish10

R&R Yard Design;1627196 said:


> Eric can't you read. It says homer. Wish we have toros ferris Exmark bunton. You looking for one.


No, just wondering what you ran. I work for a company that runs wright standers, lesco, bobcat.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1627356 said:


> Nice I used to do plumbing outdoor power equipment outside garden Millwork and power tools lol.. At lowes


Yep kinda like me plus i work at Wally world by you


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1627373 said:


> Then fine be that way. Lol. No beer for you


Damn beer, my one weakness. OK fine I'll let this one slide


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1627401 said:


> Damn beer, my one weakness. OK fine I'll let this one slide


yep Eric the root of all Evil  Hey ERIC a buddy of mine just bought a NEW ARTIC CAT WITH A FRICKEN ..........CAN YOU SAY ...........TURBO ON A SLED


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1627406 said:


> yep Eric the root of all Evil  Hey ERIC a buddy of mine just bought a NEW ARTIC CAT WITH A FRICKEN ..........CAN YOU SAY ...........TURBO ON A SLED


Yea its probably a 4 stroke too I think, or a diesel as I call em lol. Don't know much about em. My buddies dad has a non turbo 4stroke Arctic cat and its a pig. Gets good mileage but is heavy as hell, doesn't handle too well and is always having problems. Not sure how the Polaris and Yamaha turbos are


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1627411 said:


> Yea its probably a 4 stroke too I think, or a diesel as I call em lol. Don't know much about em. My buddies dad has a non turbo 4stroke Arctic cat and its a pig. Gets good mileage but is heavy as hell, doesn't handle too well and is always having problems. Not sure how the Polaris and Yamaha turbos are


Well I just got off he phone with him I am bad He did tell me he was buying a Kitty Cat but now was told he got a new Polaris racer sled????


----------



## road2damascus

This hazardous weather outlook is for north central illinois... Northeast illinois and northwest indiana. .day one...tonight. Minor snowfall accumulations of an inch or so are possible across portions of northwest indiana near lake michigan. However...no significant hazardous weather is expected.


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1627397 said:


> Yep kinda like me plus i work at Wally world by you


Nice I'm sure ill see ya around then!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1627471 said:


> Nice I'm sure ill see ya around then!


NO prob JOE see ya there or next door for chicken dinner...lol give me a call i lost your number 7089261702


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1627490 said:


> NO prob JOE see ya there or next door for chicken dinner...lol give me a call i lost your number 7089261702


Tell ya what ill give ya a call tomorrow after I get out of the INTERVIEW at 8am! Wish me luck!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok joe good luck where ya goin?
Text me or call me later I gotta work 8-5 wally world


----------



## dieselss

Slow day......


----------



## road2damascus

Everybody is probably out pulling stakes


----------



## dieselss

Pulling stakes,,,,,,,hummm. I just usually hit them during the season Lmao


----------



## road2damascus

I just pulled a bunch that were busted. I hit em too.


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1627704 said:


> I just pulled a bunch that were busted. I hit em too.


Not as much as I did I bet haha


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1627721 said:


> Not as much as I did I bet haha


Bull in a China shop.


----------



## dieselss

Big truck and tight corners.....gets me all the time


----------



## Sawboy

metallihockey88;1627721 said:


> Not as much as I did I bet haha


Ahem.....give the Champ his due.


----------



## road2damascus

Next year i will have a point system. 0.75 for every stake, 10 for bushes, 75 for wooden garbage receptacles, and 150 for basketball posts. The points will be converted to dollars and cents and the winner will have the lowest paycheck!!!! 

I will break you two commercial cowboys and turn you into residential plow kings. Even if i got to fix something on every home we do. Only because i like you two


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1627571 said:


> Ok joe good luck where ya goin?
> Text me or call me later I gotta work 8-5 wally world


Had that Pipefitters interview today. I think it went very well! Pickup my combined scores on April 9 to see where I rank and 3-4 weeks after that I HOPEFULLY get a piece of certified mail telling me when to start!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1627771 said:


> Had that Pipefitters interview today. I think it went very well! Pickup my combined scores on April 9 to see where I rank and 3-4 weeks after that I HOPEFULLY get a piece of certified mail telling me when to start!


Nice joe hope all goes well local 597?


----------



## Sawboy

DAYUM. I got 160 points. Maybe even 197.5 if I take half the blame for that wooden thingamabob! LMAO


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1627789 said:


> Nice joe hope all goes well local 597?


Yes sir. Thank you!

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=GfeWgkOZIzY&feature=youtube_gdata_player&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DGfeWgkOZIzY%26feature%3Dyoutube_gdata_player


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1627764 said:


> Next year i will have a point system. 0.75 for every stake, 10 for bushes, 75 for wooden garbage receptacles, and 150 for basketball posts. The points will be converted to dollars and cents and the winner will have the lowest paycheck!!!!
> 
> I will break you two commercial cowboys and turn you into residential plow kings. Even if i got to fix something on every home we do. Only because i like you two


Mike, what abut fences, mailboxes.. and as of this year a new 1......CARS!?... 2 of my monkeys,I mean subs.... both were some how able 2 hit cars this year!?? 
Was wondering wat the point totals would b on those items?????:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Morning all, feels good to be home.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1627921 said:


> Morning all, feels good to be home.


Welcome back uncle pat. What'd ya bring us?


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1627753 said:


> Ahem.....give the Champ his due.


OK OK. I did learn from the best


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1627924 said:


> Welcome back uncle pat. What'd ya bring us?


Spring........ nah


----------



## erkoehler

1olddogtwo;1627926 said:


> Spring........ nah


Spring snow next week?


----------



## road2damascus

MR. Elite;1627920 said:


> Mike, what abut fences, mailboxes.. and as of this year a new 1......CARS!?... 2 of my monkeys,I mean subs.... both were some how able 2 hit cars this year!??
> Was wondering wat the point totals would b on those items?????:laughing:


Had one guy nail a cedar mailbox last year. But cars???? They win. Cars would be one of the higher point totals. That would give them a bonus. A free one way ticket to anywhere in the country. Air fare provided by Timberland size 11!!!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1627921 said:


> Morning all, feels good to be home.


Welcome back. Didn't miss much.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

erkoehler;1627946 said:


> Spring snow next week?


Mmmmmmmmmm.beer& Babes in bikinis & Boats


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1627921 said:


> Morning all, feels good to be home.


Dry cleaners must have called to let ya know your EasterBunny outfit was ready....lol


----------



## GMC99

Terry swails is at it again...


----------



## 01PStroke

GMC99;1628051 said:


> Terry swails is at it again...


I just saw that. After this last debacle I dunno. Salter is coming out this weekend


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1627979 said:


> Had one guy nail a cedar mailbox last year. But cars???? They win. Cars would be one of the higher point totals. That would give them a bonus. A free one way ticket to anywhere in the country. Air fare provided by Timberland size 11!!!


LMAO!!! I have NEVER hit a car in my plow career... n I have some screws loose behind the wheel of vehicles!! But these fools did it?? 
(tearing a bumper of... I can almost understand.. hitting a full size sedan, broad side!.. That 1 I will never comprehend!!)
I guess when they find out how much there ins. rates go up nex year, they will then know how many points, or dollars its worth.... LOL!!!


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1627921 said:


> Morning all, feels good to be home.


Welcome back Pat! I made it warm just 4 U buddy...
how long will Chicagoland b graced with Ur presence this time, b4 Ur on ur way 2 another state again??? LOL


----------



## GMC99

I can top you all... I tried (note I said tried) to fit a 9 foot blade threw an already abnormally small bank drive thru. Got the plow hung up in between the curbs.. Long story short, I had to disconnect the plow, throw a chain around it, and drag it out of the drive thru. This was after I knocked the ATM off of its mounts, ripped the side panel off of it, put a softball sized dent in the drawer that comes out from the building, and then put a 15 ft gouge in the stucco on the building... Little did I know I was being filmed, and got to watch myself the next morning, the ATM had a silent alarm that went off, and 3 cops thinking someone was trying to steal an ATM machine, showed up seconds after I left.... $7500 insurance claim later, I learned my lesson, take the ATM next time!


----------



## dieselss

OMG that Soooooo sucks. Sorry to hear when we get to see the video ?


----------



## Sawboy

Yeah really. Show the video. At least we can "laugh with you"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

erkoehler;1627946 said:


> Spring snow next week?


downstate has a chance


----------



## road2damascus

GMC99;1628156 said:


> I can top you all... I tried (note I said tried) to fit a 9 foot blade threw an already abnormally small bank drive thru.


I would of tried that.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looking to be home for a minute.....the old lady already wants me gone!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1627764 said:


> Next year i will have a point system. 0.75 for every stake, 10 for bushes, 75 for wooden garbage receptacles, and 150 for basketball posts. The points will be converted to dollars and cents and the winner will have the lowest paycheck!!!!
> 
> I will break you two commercial cowboys and turn you into residential plow kings. Even if i got to fix something on every home we do. Only because i like you two


I gotta get in with this program!!!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1628218 said:


> I gotta get in with this program!!!


Hanging up plow on guard rail...not sure how many points you get for that.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1628218 said:


> I gotta get in with this program!!!


I bow to the master :salute:


----------



## WilliamOak

1olddogtwo;1628218 said:


> I gotta get in with this program!!!


Breaking Your own equipment isn't in the points system lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The only thing I've broken this season was the sticker from launching snow back on the roof's......LOL....sometimes ya get lucky in life.

My phone final caught up with me in Chicago.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1628234 said:


> My phone final caught up with me in Chicago.


You must have been moving as fast as Mr. ELITE


----------



## MR. Elite

GMC99;1628156 said:


> I can top you all... I tried (note I said tried) to fit a 9 foot blade threw an already abnormally small bank drive thru. Got the plow hung up in between the curbs.. Long story short, I had to disconnect the plow, throw a chain around it, and drag it out of the drive thru. This was after I knocked the ATM off of its mounts, ripped the side panel off of it, put a softball sized dent in the drawer that comes out from the building, and then put a 15 ft gouge in the stucco on the building... Little did I know I was being filmed, and got to watch myself the next morning, the ATM had a silent alarm that went off, and 3 cops thinking someone was trying to steal an ATM machine, showed up seconds after I left.... $7500 insurance claim later, I learned my lesson, take the ATM next time!


Oh wow!!! That I must say is not only epic.. Yet something I can completely c myself doin as well.!!! Lol I would never knock U on that boo boo brother! 
I have 2 ask tho.... Did the account drop U after that???


----------



## MR. Elite

road2damascus;1628235 said:


> You must have been moving as fast as Mr. ELITE


Hahahaha. I must say, I've heard of pat bein a fast driver.. But I'm jus (looney tunes) the way my good friends have put it?? I say... Time is money! So if I can drive (a Lil quicker) then the rest, n still get there safely, why should I get pulled over..?? 
Well.... At that point the officer told me 2 hang tight, n he'll b right back. LOL. 
Once again I got a warning because of dropping a name.... 
I don't think he enjoyed my rebutle..!?? Haha


----------



## MR. Elite

Sawboy;1628231 said:



> I bow to the master :salute:


Really????? Well, I guess besides the guardrail this year.. I'm not getting that many points this year!! Lmao
As some on here kno, I did a Lil but of BRUISING on the wideout this season. Evan Pat was a Lil shocked when he heard bout my wing damage!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

MR. Elite;1628254 said:


> Really????? Well, I guess besides the guardrail this year.. I'm not getting that many points this year!! Lmao
> As some on here kno, I did a Lil but of BRUISING on the wideout this season. Evan Pat was a Lil shocked when he heard bout my wing damage!!


----------



## MR. Elite

1olddogtwo;1628293 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tnCPcRoFpdE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Soooo thats how its done.... lol Ill try it that way the next time we c some snow..


----------



## GMC99

dieselss;1628160 said:


> OMG that Soooooo sucks. Sorry to hear when we get to see the video ?





MR. Elite;1628252 said:


> Oh wow!!! That I must say is not only epic.. Yet something I can completely c myself doin as well.!!! Lol I would never knock U on that boo boo brother!
> I have 2 ask tho.... Did the account drop U after that???


It happened quite a few years at an SBC bank in Elmhurst. Wish I had the video! It was on the banks surveillance cameras. They did not drop us from the account, we actually are still plowing for them 5 years later. The bank manager was laughing about it... Got lucky. Made the police blotter though!


----------



## birchwood

Hey if anyone has a six wheeler in the southwest suburbs and would be interested in hauling gravel and soil on an as needed basis let me know. Steve 708-567-0527


----------



## 1olddogtwo

getting her ready......

















JUST TOUCHING UP THE CUTTING EDGE

























for whoever has enough cash!!!!


----------



## GMC99

1olddogtwo;1628451 said:


> getting her ready......
> 
> View attachment 125820
> 
> 
> View attachment 125821
> 
> 
> JUST TOUCHING UP THE CUTTING EDGE
> 
> View attachment 125822
> 
> 
> View attachment 125823
> 
> 
> View attachment 125824
> 
> 
> for whoever has enough cash!!!!


Any interest in trading for a nice stainless vbox and cash???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I don't salt, no room with the two fuel tanks, sorry bud......maybe u can knock over over another ATM.......sorry that was cheap


----------



## road2damascus

I am out of plow funds. 1 pull plow, 2 tailgate spreaders, 1 truck and 1 almost new western pro plow. Even if i had the cash from all that, i still wouldn't have enough funds!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what no gift cards towards driveway plowing?....lol


ok, heres my thinking and been reseaching.....sell the plow, trade in the truck, buy a new truck and a MVP3 next week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.crh.noaa.gov/news/display_cmsstory.php?wfo=lot&storyid=93583&source=0


----------



## Sawboy

Man.....I want that plow


----------



## snowish10

Olddog, what did you put on the decal to make it stick better! And i agree with sawboy!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1628473 said:


> what no gift cards towards driveway plowing?....lol.


8 year gift certificate??????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1628495 said:


> Olddog, what did you put on the decal to make it stick better! And i agree with sawboy!


Spray tack.

April 1st it the release date of the MVP 3.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

April 1st Boss puts out its new expandable vee with positive Down pressure


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Bosstern is releasing their dual mount also.


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1628563 said:


> April 1st Boss puts out its new expandable vee with positive Down pressure


He's already buying the boss vxt knockoff. Baby steps Dennis, hell buy a real red plow soon enough lol


----------



## Midwest Pond

I'm only offering once..... I'll trade you for my plow


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1628565 said:


> Bosstern is releasing their dual mount also.


YEP the NEW ULTRA-UNI MULTIPLEX LOL
WELCOME HOME BUD HAPPY EASTER 
So did ya bring the skiddy cat home and the Haz suit to clean the back yard and dump in the neighbors yard.....Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1628567 said:


> He's already buying the boss vxt knockoff. Baby steps Dennis, hell buy a real red plow soon enough lol


Lmao...nice Eric I also heard because of you and Ellite their installing point lights on both sides if the plow and a counter for inside if the cab to keep track of your total.kinda like the hockey goal light........ahahaha....priceless


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1628547 said:


> Spray tack.
> 
> April 1st it the release date of the MVP 3.


Where did you get it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1628622 said:


> Where did you get it?


http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/3M...6KWX7&ef_id=UOdFbQAABi7fq35E:20130329195725:s

HD has it too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1628591 said:


> I'm only offering once..... I'll trade you for my plow


can you pick it monday?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow did the apocalypse hit.........









Think spring!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

All plows washed and put away. Took plow mount and will take the rest of plowing equipment off of jeep to sell. Dispersing one vehicle to summer destination today. Pulled all marker stakes. 

If it snows, i would have quite the frantic circus going on.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I thought with sawhockey you already had a circus going!!

Marry Easter and Happy Spring to all!


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1628781 said:


> I thought with sawhockey you already had a circus going!!
> 
> Marry Easter and Happy Spring to all!


More like a gong show lol


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1628781 said:


> I thought with sawhockey you already had circus!


Its more like the three stooges


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1628785 said:


> Its more like the three stooges


Haha I assume your moe since your in charge. Which one of us us curly is all I wanna know


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1628786 said:


> Haha I assume your moe since your in charge. Which one of us us curly is all I wanna know


So are you sayin he is fat and bald


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1628786 said:


> Haha I assume your moe since your in charge. Which one of us us curly is all I wanna know


We going by physical features or character? There is also Shemp?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1628795 said:


> We going by physical features or character? There is also Shemp?


Shemp.Moe.Curly.Larry.CurlyJoe which one


----------



## Sawboy

How bout all y'all kiss my ass. "Sawhockey". Funny guys here......funny guys I tell ya.


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1628822 said:


> How bout all y'all kiss my ass. "Sawhockey". Funny guys here......funny guys I tell ya.


Haha nice job pat. Now he's taking his ball and goin home. Better give him your plow so he comes back


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1628824 said:


> Haha nice job pat. Now he's taking his ball and goin home. Better give him your plow so he comes back


Pat ment to say ERIC was SAW HORSE ?


----------



## Sawboy

metallihockey88;1628824 said:


> Haha nice job pat. Now he's taking his ball and goin home. Better give him your plow so he comes back


That would do it! :redbounce


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm sorry, I should have referred to them as metaliboy.

Man this thread dry up like a wet parking before the temp dropped like rock!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ron has raised the bar for next season


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1628884 said:


> Ron has raised the bar for next season
> 
> View attachment 125839
> 
> 
> View attachment 125840
> 
> 
> View attachment 125841


Well if thats what he's gettin then I would hate to see what your gettin .....F650....?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Don't have nor am I getting the truck. Sure would love to though. I did get the air horn/siren/yelp and so much more. Actually got a 48" Whelen Edge bar, give or take 15-20 smaller LED lights, arrow stick, and so much more. Lets just say I couldn't pass up the deal!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Oh yeah, I got 2 of the sirens!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Anyone up for beers next Saturday?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

whoops......its ok everyone it's just a dodge...


----------



## NorthernSvc's

im up how bout the b-dubs here in Northbrook ??? right off of willow and 294...


----------



## Sawboy

I'm in. North or South. Doesn't matter to me.


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1628937 said:


> I'm in. North or South. Doesn't matter to me.


I Agreed with ya.


----------



## snowguys

NorthernSvc's;1628925 said:


> whoops......its ok everyone it's just a dodge...


That one of your trucks?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I never realized the what kind wheel articulation was offered on Dodge pickup trucks

If I'm home, I'll be wherever.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1628977 said:


> I never realized the what kind wheel articulation was offered on Dodge pickup trucks


LMAO!! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## snowish10

Happy Easter everyone! 

Who here uses a western 1000 salt spreader??? Any suggestions about a tailgate spreader? Pros vs cons. Swing away vs tailgate spreader?? I can't fit a vbox in the bed since i only have 4 ft to work with in the bed of my truck

Thanks Adam


----------



## metallihockey88

i have a bed mat for a 99-13 ford super duty 250/350 with a short bed that is free to whoever wants it. i bought it when i got my truck to protect the bed before i bedlined it. cleaned out the bed of my truck today (mainly beer cans under the toolbox lol) and decided i no longer need it. nice thick rubber bed mat from farm and fleet in great shape, no cuts or tears. whoever wants it let me know


----------



## dieselss

Happy easter all. Dennis I hope the bunny brought you a new plow. Or at the least left you some "chocolate" ummm eggs


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1629017 said:


> i have a bed mat for a 99-13 ford super duty 250/350 with a short bed that is free to whoever wants it. i bought it when i got my truck to protect the bed before i bedlined it. cleaned out the bed of my truck today (mainly beer cans under the toolbox lol) and decided i no longer need it. nice thick rubber bed mat from farm and fleet in great shape, no cuts or tears. whoever wants it let me know


Where are you located?


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1629025 said:


> Where are you located?


I'm in Skokie but can hang onto it for a lil while if ya want


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1629031 said:


> I'm in Skokie but can hang onto it for a lil while if ya want


I work in countryside. How about we meet up sometime during the week or weekend?


----------



## metallihockey88

Think I just added my new favorite sticker to the back window. Starting to run out of real estate on there though lol


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1629032 said:


> I work in countryside. How about we meet up sometime during the week or weekend?


No problem. Shoot me a text or gimme a call whenever. Well figure it out. 8472046196 Erik


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1629036 said:


> No problem. Shoot me a text or gimme a call whenever. Well figure it out. 8472046196 Erik


Alrighty sounds good! Thanks! for sure.


----------



## snowguys

metallihockey88;1629017 said:


> i have a bed mat for a 99-13 ford super duty 250/350 with a short bed that is free to whoever wants it. i bought it when i got my truck to protect the bed before i bedlined it. cleaned out the bed of my truck today (mainly beer cans under the toolbox lol) and decided i no longer need it. nice thick rubber bed mat from farm and fleet in great shape, no cuts or tears. whoever wants it let me know


If snow doesn't take it ill take it


----------



## snowish10

So since this is my second plowing season and first year in my truck. I was looking to see what your guys opinion on how long is it take to do 1 acre open lot straight pushes for a person with my experience?

Is there any good threads or websites I should look at for info to write contracts for bidding?


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1629113 said:


> So since this is my second plowing season and first year in my truck. I was looking to see what your guys opinion on how long is it take to do 1 acre open lot straight pushes for a person with my experience?
> 
> Is there any good threads or websites I should look at for info to write contracts for bidding?


Do some searching in the bidding and estimating forum. A lot of good info. Nobody will give you exact answers but will teach you how to figure things out for yourself which is a lot more helpful


----------



## snowish10

metallihockey88;1629115 said:


> Do some searching in the bidding and estimating forum. A lot of good info. Nobody will give you exact answers but will teach you how to figure things out for yourself which is a lot more helpful


Thats what I have noticed, one of the lots I did after plowing it a few times I found better ways directions to push the snow and such.


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1629117 said:


> Thats what I have noticed, one of the lots I did after plowing it a few times I found better ways directions to push the snow and such.


Exactly. Not gonna find many wide open lots. Almost always gonna have obstacles. as you gain more experience you'll be able to find the best ways to do those lots faster sooner


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1629113 said:


> So since this is my second plowing season and first year in my truck. I was looking to see what your guys opinion on how long is it take to do 1 acre open lot straight pushes for a person with my experience?
> 
> Is there any good threads or websites I should look at for info to write contracts for bidding?


What kind of equipment is being used and how much snow? And is it truely wide open? Because just a couple light poles will add time just like a couple parked cars in the middle.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1629126 said:


> What kind of equipment is being used and how much snow? And is it truely wide open? Because just a couple light poles will add time just like a couple parked cars in the middle.


Welcome back.


----------



## Midwest Pond

Just thought I'd repost the info about this Saturday in case any of you wanted to meet for a beer

This Saturday, April 6th in Mundelein, IL. from NOON TO 10PM

Tighthead Brewing Company @ 161 N. Archer Av. has been generous enough to offer to give my fundraiser 50% of the proceeds on the day.
I fund raise to bring clean uncontaminated water to those without in the world. 1 in every 7 people on the planet do not have access to clean water.
In 2012, I raised over $6000 and had two wells constructed, including 1 at a school for 600 children, over 2000 people now have water in their lives.
So far this year I've raised almost $3000, we are hoping to raise a couple thousand on April 6th, come have a beer and help bring water to those without. $10 gives 1 person water for the rest of their life in an underdeveloped country.

So come drink a few beers and help save some lives.

Thanks guys,

Allen
224-723-7766 if you have any questions or need directions

https://www.facebook.com/events/343896695730282/


----------



## snowish10

My truck a 2001f350 with an 8 ft western pro plus blade. Lets say theres two inches of kinda soft snow.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1629128 said:


> Welcome back.


Never left. I've just been busy. I've been fixing some fellow PS members septics and haven't had much free time


----------



## SullivanSeptic

snowish10;1629136 said:


> My truck a 2001f350 with an 8 ft western pro plus blade. Lets say theres two inches of kinda soft snow.


You should be able to do it fairly quickly. But figure 45-60 mins. A lot of guys might argue those times.


----------



## road2damascus

Got some light snow coming down in highland park.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've got the plow on, on [email protected]


----------



## snowish10

Im right by there


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1629159 said:


> I've got the plow on, on [email protected]


You dropping it off?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1629117 said:


> Thats what I have noticed, one of the lots I did after plowing it a few times I found better ways directions to push the snow and such.


Yep Forwards is all ways better than backwards......lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1629022 said:


> Happy easter all. Dennis I hope the bunny brought you a new plow. Or at the least left you some "chocolate" ummm eggs


THanks Jeff and Pat thank you for the chocolate eggs??? Those were chocolate right..... lmao


----------



## NorthernSvc's

snowguys;1628953 said:


> That one of your trucks?


no just saw the pic online from the fire dept...


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1629141 said:


> Never left. I've just been busy. I've been fixing some fellow PS members septics and haven't had much free time


Dont have any clue what you r talking about.... I saw nothing...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1629188 said:


> Dont have any clue what you r talking about.... I saw nothing...


Hmmmm. a little bird I herd likes to dig Holes in his own Back yard


----------



## GMC99

Brought the boat home today! Where's the 80 degree weather and all the soccer moms jogging???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1629189 said:


> Hmmmm. a little bird I herd likes to dig Holes in his own Back yard


That little bird could have grabbed a shovel and helped out a bit. That little birdy has it nice, beibg able to just drive around in an F450 and do nothing all day.


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1629189 said:


> Hmmmm. a little bird I herd likes to dig Holes in his own Back yard


I know I hide that box of cash somewhere. I think my daughter used cranyons on my treasure map and now I cant find it.... Guess Ill just keep digging around with the mini excavator.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

DIRISHMAN;1629177 said:


> Yep Forwards is all ways better than backwards......lol


you don't get paid to drive in reverse


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1629177 said:


> Yep Forwards is all ways better than backwards......lol


What I meant was pushing snow to one side or straight


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1629227 said:


> What I meant was pushing snow to one side or straight


What about the other side?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PabstBlueRibbon;1629226 said:


> you don't get paid to drive in reverse


I do some of my best work in reverse


----------



## Sawboy

More importantly, what's the plan for a BWW or Hooters meetup?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1629237 said:


> More importantly, what's the plan for a BWW or Hooters meetup?


Hot or mild?


----------



## ultimate plow

Hey to anybdody that may be interested, i have 2 western pro flo 1's with bed mounts. 1 is mint 1 has light surface rust on parts of frame. Only 1 controller and harness. Send me a pm with an offer.


----------



## dieselss

M&g.....start the planning


----------



## brianbrich1

Any day works for me but sure a friday or saturday is best for most. Bw3 in tinley 530 friday or saturday.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1629242 said:


> M&g.....start the planning


M&G???????? Drawing a blank here?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1629248 said:


> Any day works for me but sure a friday or saturday is best for most. Bw3 in tinley 530 friday or saturday.


Sshhhhhh!!!!! Be berry berry Quiet:whistling:


----------



## dieselss

M&g = meet and greet. Little slow today pat?


----------



## brianbrich1

I would say he is saying its not a m&g anymore since the ones that go all know each other already.


----------



## snowish10

Or tilted kilt in oak brook terrace????


----------



## dieselss

Ahhhhh. Gotcha


----------



## Sawboy

Saturday is best. Tilted Kilt is WAAAAYYY too loud. Can't talk to the person next to ya, let alone have an actual conversation. I'm partial to BWW


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1629260 said:


> Saturday is best. Tilted Kilt is WAAAAYYY too loud. Can't talk to the person next to ya, let alone have an actual conversation. I'm partial to BWW


Ive only been there once during odd hours, so I didn"t know that.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1629260 said:


> Saturday is best. Tilted Kilt is WAAAAYYY too loud. Can't talk to the person next to ya, let alone have an actual conversation. I'm partial to BWW


Agreed Sawboy Thumbs Up WAY TO LOUD


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1629255 said:


> M&g = meet and greet. Little slow today pat?


Not today, everyday....


----------



## dieselss

S. O. R. R. Y. T. O. H. E. A. R.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The eBay sell just closed, it sold for 3400.00


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1629263 said:


> Not today, everyday....


Nope not unless hes EYEBALLIN a shopping cart a 50 paces while PLOWING parking lot


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1629266 said:


> S. O. R. R. Y. T. O. H. E. A. R.


WHY you goin DEEF.....:laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hey Denny, u still at HD in HG?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1629273 said:


> Hey Denny, u still at HD in HG?


Yep just waitng for my start date. I am at Wally world in OH


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got me again.......OH? .........Ohio?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Omg...........To many young kids here with their texting lingo.....


----------



## road2damascus

Orland hills???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Damn it Jim, I should have known that!!!!,,

Thanks Mike!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1629282 said:


> Damn it Jim, I should have known that!!!!,,
> 
> Thanks Mike!


IAWL pat!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If l can't figure out two letters.......


----------



## road2damascus

In A Wheelchair Laughing

Had to find one you couldn't get. Sent you a pm about people who use abbreviations too much. Funny stuff.couldn't post it. Ill get banned


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1629281 said:


> Orland hills???


Thanx Mike Beam him up there is no intelligent life here.........By the way Pat thanx or the easter chocolates....???? Those were Chocolates right


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1629291 said:


> Thanx Mike Beam him up there is no intelligent life here.........By the way Pat thanx or the easter chocolates....???? Those were Chocolates right


Life is like a box of chocolates, you just never know what kind your getting.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1629293 said:


> Life is like a box of chocolates, you just never know what kind your getting.


Shepard Pops or NEWFI logs????


----------



## dieselss

I thought they were baby ruths


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1629305 said:


> I thought they were baby ruths


freshly processed


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1629305 said:


> I thought they were baby ruths


No Jeff your sayin it all wrong Baby WHOOOOFFFSSS :laughing:

OH yah can we stay ON TOPIC PLEASE :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

looks like this jeff


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Or Condo style


----------



## dieselss

That's just wrong.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1629315 said:


> That's just wrong.


Bahahaha........:laughing:


----------



## plow3232

*help*

I need help in pricing lawn mowing and lawn maintenance in south barrington area, if any of you guys have a lawn company or the going rate. I'm new to this area, and will be bidding some properties soon


----------



## snowish10

plow3232;1629387 said:


> I need help in pricing lawn mowing and lawn maintenance in south barrington area, if any of you guys have a lawn company or the going rate. I'm new to this area, and will be bidding some properties soon


You might find prices on the lawnsite.com. But how big is the property, and is there any trees or anything else you have to go around?


----------



## WilliamOak

Little late to just start bidding


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What a nice day.... 30F cooler and rain would make it perfect!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

30F cooler and rain, I'd have to dig out my equipment that I just put away!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1629433 said:


> 30F cooler and rain, I'd have to dig out my equipment that I just put away!


Like I said, it would a perfect day


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sometimes when I reflect on all the beer I drink, I feel ashamed. Then I look into the glass and think about the workers in the brewery and all of their hopes and dreams. If I didn't drink this beer, they might be out of work and their dreams would be shattered. I think, "It is better to drink this beer and let their dreams come true than be selfish and worry about my liver."


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Spoken like a true Irishman! I think my family says the same prayer at church every Sunday


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well it's like this.. A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members! ; In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine! That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1629500 said:


> Well it's like this.. A herd of buffalo can only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the regular killing of the weakest members! ; In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast as the slowest brain cells. Excessive intake of alcohol, as we know, kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more efficient machine! That's why you always feel smarter after a few beers


Ahhh now it all makes sense and its on the internet so it must be true haha


----------



## Sawboy

metallihockey88;1629509 said:


> ahhh now it all makes sense and its on the internet so it must be true haha


bon jour!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Sawhockey!!!!


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1629515 said:


> Sawhockey!!!!


Oh boy. Take cover boys. This is what happens when there's no snow


----------



## road2damascus

No this is what happens when there is no snow. And when i am through going through all the equipment they put me in a rubber room :angry:


----------



## Sawboy

I kinda like "Sawhockey". Makes us special.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1629519 said:


> No this is what happens when there is no snow. And when i am through going through all the equipment they put me in a rubber room :angry:


What the hell is that in the background of that second pic? Is that the Servicemaster hotline?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I feel sorry for people who don't drink. When they wake up in the morning, that's as good as they're going to feel all day.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1629549 said:


> What the hell is that in the background of that second pic? Is that the Servicemaster hotline?


Its a special phone to call my special dynamic duo....sawhockey.


----------



## Midwest Pond

1olddogtwo;1629554 said:


> I feel sorry for people who don't drink. When they wake up in the morning, that's as good as they're going to feel all day.


speaking of drink...... anyone heading north to Mundelein for a beer on Saturday?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest Pond;1629656 said:


> speaking of drink...... anyone heading north to Mundelein for a beer on Saturday?


I might, I don't really even drink anymore.


----------



## Midwest Pond

i'll be there from noon till 10pm so I need to pace myself 

50% of all proceeds are going to my fundraiser, the owner of the brewery is being quite generous, so I'm trying to keep the place packed

Tighthead Brewing company 
161 N. Archer Av.
Mundelein


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1629562 said:


> Its a special phone to call my special dynamic duo....sawhockey.


HEYELLLLL YEAH! prsport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I heard next season that your PTO time might be cut down to four weeks. apparently the USPDA, local F250 isn't as strong as it once was.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1629691 said:


> I heard next season that your PTO time might be cut down to four weeks. apparently the USPDA, local F250 isn't as strong as it once was.


Slow day...........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

yeah it is.......


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone know of a site that I can use to design the outside of a enclosed trailer?


----------



## road2damascus

Home depot has spray cans. Just kidding.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What kind of covered wagon are we talking about here?


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1629810 said:


> What kind of covered wagon are we talking about here?


I want to see how a company design and name on the side of a enclosed trailer, because Im going to try to start a lawn care company next season.


----------



## dieselss

Couldn't you just photo shop it?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1629812 said:


> I want to see how a company design and name on the side of a enclosed trailer, because Im going to try to start a lawn care company next season.











here's the one I've been working on


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1629813 said:


> Couldn't you just photo shop it?


I would NEVER to that!!


----------



## snowish10

ya, thats true.


----------



## dieselss

That's so life like pat,,,,looks like its coming right at cha


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1629814 said:


> View attachment 125922
> 
> 
> here's the one I've been working on


 I love it! Where can I order one for my company????????


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1629814 said:


> View attachment 125922
> 
> 
> here's the one I've been working on


Put an order in for me as well.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1629815 said:


> I would NEVER to that!!


Pat when are you getting the new truck?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Dont get me started......I've been looking up until a few days ago, I can't find anything I like. I want the same truck as I have now in grey with 35,000 less miles. I haven't been to my dealer yet and thats a good thing!!!!

I was set on waiting for 2014 cause I thought big changes were coming, Now Im told its 2015.


----------



## metallihockey88

Hambrick & Co.;1629801 said:


> Slow day...........


Finally getting busy for me. Nice house remodel. Been my 2 day project. 4 new toilets, 5 new bathroom faucets, 2 new shower valves, 1 new roman tub valve and this collasal piping jungle. Fancy new moen digital shower with 4 body sprays, shower head, spray handle and steam system


----------



## road2damascus

Did you bring $200 in dimes???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1629871 said:


> Did you bring $200 in dimes???


he upgraded to nickels!!!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1629875 said:


> he upgraded to nickels!!!


Boy will he have a story when he figures out what $200 in pennies is worth!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hehehahanehanee.......... Seven months until our next failed season!!!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1629878 said:


> Hehehahanehanee.......... Seven months until our next failed season!!!


Failed??? We got to have a good one now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Just prepping for disappointing spring/summer/fall season so winter won't be so disappointing.


----------



## road2damascus

Last spring summer fall we had no really big storms like the prior spring summer fall. I like to find as many reasons to use my ported 85cc stihl.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1629878 said:


> Hehehahanehanee.......... Seven months until our next failed season!!!


Failed? I thought this was a good year!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Really......u been drinking haven't you. It ranks the same in my book as last year.


----------



## road2damascus

For me, on average per customer, i had 9 pushes this year vs. 5 last year.

Thats 2" trigger and then next trigger is 5"


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

No drinking at all. Blew last year away. It was actually a real good year. I will say, the salt runs made it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1629897 said:


> For me, on average per customer, i had 9 pushes this year vs. 5 last year.
> 
> Thats 2" trigger and then next trigger is 5"





Pushin 2 Please;1629898 said:


> No drinking at all. Blew last year away. It was actually a real good year. I will say, the salt runs made it!


I see we are clearly divided here......how many pushes in Dec, Jan?

In girls voice........it sucked!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hell I think we have top the Jan high temps yet in April!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, I'm bleeding......going to bed.......good night guys


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1629907 said:


> I see we are clearly divided here......how many pushes in Dec, Jan?
> 
> In girls voice........it sucked!!


LES two inches December. The rest were march and February


----------



## SnowMatt13

February made our year here. I measured over 40" total for season at our shop. We had 3, almost 4 events over 6" here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SnowMatt13;1629939 said:


> February made our year here. I measured over 40" total for season at our shop. We had 3, almost 4 events over 6" here.


Ah sure rub it in!!!!!.....LOL.

I don't even snow what the southside ended up with!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Pushin 2 Please;1629898 said:


> No drinking at all. Blew last year away. It was actually a real good year. I will say, the salt runs made it!


None at all???? There is something wrong with that for sure.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1629942 said:


> None at all???? There is something wrong with that for sure.


Where's my key ring?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1629945 said:


> Where's my key ring?


Stop by and get one! All the cool kids have them.....


----------



## Mark13

SnowMatt13;1629939 said:


> February made our year here. I measured over 40" total for season at our shop. We had 3, almost 4 events over 6" here.


I didn't measure anything here but I'd imagine we were pretty close to 40" total as well.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1629960 said:


> I didn't measure anything here but I'd imagine we were pretty close to 40" total as well.


Great, another guy with a broken tape measure...... J/K

Next week looks wet, very wet! I need to get the hell out of dodge, been home a week, a week to long!


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1629961 said:


> Great, another guy with a broken tape measure...... J/K


I got the tape measure from Harbor Freight. It's accurate +/- 10"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

http://www.harborfreight.com/6-piece-technical-measuring-set-94447.html


----------



## Mark13

I just got a flyer from them in the mail yesterday. May have to go pick up one of the 12k winches for my trailer. Won't get used a lot so it's hard to justify a $900+ winch but it'll be nice to have for loading broken trucks.


----------



## Bird21

Day 2 of moving loaders and pusher back home.
Sad day for sure.

Side note: I am selling to upgrade
1996 International Dump 14' with side tommy lift mint 12,500.00
1992 GMC Municipal Plow salter 40,000 miles Cat diesel automatic 8500.00
1980 International 515 Loader new paint, over hauled engine 6000 hours, mint 15,500

gotta sell some stuff before i go on a spending spree

pm me for pics or call 847 370 9512

All good stuff i am real ADD when it comes to my equipment


----------



## WilliamOak

Bird21;1630040 said:


> Day 2 of moving loaders and pusher back home.
> Sad day for sure.
> 
> Side note: I am selling to upgrade
> 1996 International Dump 14' with side tommy lift mint 12,500.00
> 1992 GMC Municipal Plow salter 40,000 miles Cat diesel automatic 8500.00
> 1980 International 515 Loader new paint, over hauled engine 6000 hours, mint 15,500
> 
> gotta sell some stuff before i go on a spending spree
> 
> pm me for pics or call 847 370 9512
> 
> All good stuff i am real ADD when it comes to my equipment


ADD and OCD.

I can personally attest to that last statement- no surprises on those trucks!


----------



## road2damascus

So thats it huh. Everybody just leaves.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1630164 said:


> So thats it huh. Everybody just leaves.


NO Silly, the leaves come in the fall, we're all hanging out on LawnSite.com now or concrete.com or plumbers crack.com or that cappy site......oh whats the name I'm thinking of?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1630165 said:


> NO Silly, the leaves come in the fall, we're all hanging out on LawnSite.com now or concrete.com or plumbers crack.com or that cappy site......oh whats the name I'm thinking of?


SUllys super suckers R US...


----------



## road2damascus

Is there a snow plow withdrawal site? My spring work is already beating me up.


----------



## dieselss

Yea. It's your local watering hole...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1630209 said:


> Is there a snow plow withdrawal site? My spring work is already beating me up.


Well it serves as a substitute

www.nhc.noaa.gov

Starts June 1


----------



## Mark13

One last wash before getting put in storage.










And a little fluid film.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

huh? I'm just geting my snowmoblie ready?


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1630376 said:


> huh? I'm just geting my snowmoblie ready?


How do you like those lith-ion dewalts? Was thinking of upgrading the old 18v dewalts I have


----------



## metallihockey88

01PStroke;1630379 said:


> How do you like those lith-ion dewalts? Was thinking of upgrading the old 18v dewalts I have


If your upgrading I'd dump any dewalt junk. Ive used all brands with makita being the best and Milwaukee a close second. Just picked up the brushless makita hammer drill and impact and they are awesome. Highly recommend those


----------



## SullivanSeptic

The dewalts suck. So do the Milwaukee lithium. I bought both and they are garbage. I ended up buying the Ridgid lithium and they are awesome. I bought the big kit with hammer drill, sawzall, impact, led light and three batteries. We beat the crap out of our stuff and these are the only ones that have held up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

01PStroke;1630379 said:


> How do you like those lith-ion dewalts? Was thinking of upgrading the old 18v dewalts I have


Hey, I just got an used snowmobile trailer too. One of my customers gave it to me. Title included!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1630379 said:


> How do you like those lith-ion dewalts? Was thinking of upgrading the old 18v dewalts I have


I'm very happy with them, I just gave away all my 18V except the two radios. I have all 20V and 12V. The SawZall is alright, the 6-1/2 has some good power , the hammer drill is heavy but strong, the impact rocks. the falshlight will blind ya. My all time fave is my 7.2 screwdriver.



metallihockey88;1630385 said:


> If your upgrading I'd dump any dewalt junk. Ive used all brands with makita being the best and Milwaukee a close second. Just picked up the brushless makita hammer drill and impact and they are awesome. Highly recommend those


I just schooled the new 18Vmakita down in KC. I haven't tried the new brushless yet. My buddy has the Milwaukee 28V, its nice but he only has 2 batt's, he won't by a 3rd at 180 each


----------



## birchwood

SullivanSeptic;1630386 said:


> The dewalts suck. So do the Milwaukee lithium. I bought both and they are garbage. I ended up buying the Ridgid lithium and they are awesome. I bought the big kit with hammer drill, sawzall, impact, led light and three batteries. We beat the crap out of our stuff and these are the only ones that have held up


X2 Dwalt batteries suck. Had a Hitachi set that I really liked untill some one swipped it out of my truck. Replaced it with a Rigid set last year so far I am happy with it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1630388 said:


> Hey, I just got an used snowmobile trailer too. One of my customers gave it to me. Title included!


I bought this used in 99, its the 2nd time replacing the wood. Its been to all over the country, best trailer I've ever owned, it has over a 100,000 easy. its been to Utah and AZ 4 times, all over the midwest carring my 4 wheelers. It damn near build a summer home in Michgain


----------



## 1olddogtwo

added these last weekend


----------



## 1olddogtwo

anyone want to do wings for lunch tomorrow?


----------



## 01PStroke

Didn't think a dewalt comment would wake the thread LOL! I think I'm going to stay with the dewalt stuff just for ease of swap ability as I call it. Most of the people I work with use them too, so there's always a charged battery handy!


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1630404 said:


> anyone want to do wings for lunch tomorrow?


What time ya thinking and where?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1630412 said:


> Didn't think a dewalt comment would wake the thread LOL! I think I'm going to stay with the dewalt stuff just for ease of swap ability as I call it. Most of the people I work with use them too, so there's always a charged battery handy!


Their just mad cause DeWalt has the best radio that also chagres batteries


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1630418 said:


> What time ya thinking and where?


Noonish, I'm sure Bryan and Hamprick are interested...Sully, Push, anyone else?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, tomorrow is Monday.....LOL, I have to go into work.... How about dinner time BWW in Orland Park? say 530-600 pm


----------



## brianbrich1

6 is good... I like tinley(its closer)


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1630419 said:


> Their just mad cause DeWalt has the best radio that also chagres batteries


The radios are bad ass and can take a beating to boot!


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1630424 said:


> Wow, tomorrow is Monday.....LOL, I have to go into work.... How about dinner time BWW in Orland Park? say 530-600 pm


Maybe if its later....I'm not fighting rush hour traffic


----------



## ultimate plow

Terry swails has potential snow next week. Lol. Possible 8+" just over the border. Was interesting to see.


----------



## road2damascus

I use Milwaukee m18 and m12 cordless. Ten tools. So far i have only had one 18v battery go bad on me before it should have gone bad. Pretty happy otherwise. 

Can't make it to gtg. Pat, Thats "get together". I am on a short leash anytime I am not working.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;1630437 said:


> Terry swails has potential snow next week. Lol. Possible 8+" just over the border. Was interesting to see.


NOAA is FROZEN PRECIPITATION later in the week....maybe.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

ultimate plow;1630437 said:


> Terry swails has potential snow next week. Lol. Possible 8+" just over the border. Was interesting to see.


That's been drifting south for a couple of days now.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Holy heavy rain Batman!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1630446 said:


> I use Milwaukee m18 and m12 cordless. Ten tools. So far i have only had one 18v battery go bad on me before it should have gone bad. Pretty happy otherwise.
> 
> Can't make it to gtg. Pat, Thats "get together". I am on a short leash anytime I am not working.


Tell her ur checking lots or DW (driveways) for potential slip and falls

I like Milwaukee too, its the birth place of my plow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1630460 said:


> Holy heavy rain Batman!


Its just the beginning for this, this week


----------



## road2damascus

3 out of 4 kids in my bed. Not used to the rain i guess. Time to make the doughnuts! Doing ceiling repairs today.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1630421 said:


> Noonish, I'm sure Bryan and Hamprick are interested...Sully, Push, anyone else?


Now why do I have to be a *****. What the heck man.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1630508 said:


> Now why do I have to be a *****. What the heck man.........


sorry man. I didn't have my glasses......

the good news, in one more post, you'll be a 2000 club member!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1630510 said:


> sorry man. I didn't have my glasses......
> 
> the good news, in one more post, you'll be a 2000 club member!!!


Couple off but yea I'd go ahead and find those glasses.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1630546 said:


> Couple off but yea I'd go ahead and find those glasses.


Wow, you lost 800 posts or I need glasses !!!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Didn't think you were that old. Bi focals?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

road2damascus;1630565 said:


> Didn't think you were that old. Bi focals?


I think he should rock the one spectical look. Make him a little more rifined dare I say classy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1630565 said:


> Didn't think you were that old. Bi focals?


More like baby print on my phone.....I need to switch back to the other view......oh I'm sorry, Apple users don't know what that is!.......sorry Charlies

The biggest and most on going problem is the older I get, the better looking I am.......lolololol


----------



## road2damascus

Hambrick & Co.;1630566 said:


> I think he should rock the one spectical look. Make him a little more rifined dare I say classy.


Like the monopoly dude? That would probably be a good look.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1630568 said:


> More like baby print on my phone.....I need to switch back to the other view......oh I'm sorry, Apple users don't know what that is!.......sorry Charlies
> 
> The biggest and most on going problem is the older I get, the better looking I am.......lolololol


No apple here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Finley park bww


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1630619 said:


> Finley park bww


That close to tinley park? Of course I just get home from spending all day in Orland and now you wanna go to bww out there


----------



## birchwood

Hey guys I know there are a few local landscapers on here.

I ve got around 500 square feet of pavers were taking up if anyone is interested let me know. There on pallets out in Joliet. looking to get around 2 bucks a piece. each stone covers about 2 sqft


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1630619 said:


> Finley park bww


Mmmmmmm that sounds good but No X cash to afford the xtra goodies......oh well


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1630637 said:


> That close to tinley park? Of course I just get home from spending all day in Orland and now you wanna go to bww out there


U got any nickels left?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1630673 said:


> U got any nickels left?


Now that there is funny.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Rain, fog, thunderstorms, wild temp swings..... sounds like a good time over the next couple of days.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1630673 said:


> U got any nickels left?


Nope three pennies and a paceso and a LINK CARD


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1630756 said:


> Nope three pennies and a paceso


Hey Dennis, I got your message my phone was acting up last night on the way home or it may have been user error. Either way you're welcome.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

birchwood;1630640 said:


> Hey guys I know there are a few local landscapers on here.
> 
> I ve got around 500 square feet of pavers were taking up if anyone is interested let me know. There on pallets out in Joliet. looking to get around 2 bucks a piece. each stone covers about 2 sqft


If I give you $3.50 a piece will you install them too?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1630755 said:


> Rain, fog, thunderstorms, wild temp swings..... sounds like a good time over the next couple of days.


Pat where is the picture I sent you? All that talk of uplaoding from your phone and nothing!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1630756 said:


> Nope three pennies and a paceso


Yesterday I stopped at Brett EQM to pick up a few items for my trailer, the bill was 46.xx. I give a 50.00 and he hands me back a handful of change. So I'm standing there waiting for my paper money.....the guy is standing looking at me and I'm looking at him, this carries on for a few seconds and he says, is their something else a want while gigging? I'm like where did you learn math at? Now both guys are laughing at me.....I'm thinking WTF is so funny!! He responds, count your change you leprechaun! I look and he gave me gold coins, I was like wow, when did these come out?.....yea they got me good!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1630763 said:


> Pat where is the picture I sent you? All that talk of uplaoding from your phone and nothing!


Let me forward to my other phone!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1630763 said:


> Pat where is the picture I sent you? All that talk of uplaoding from your phone and nothing!


Twins!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

There ya go.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1630784 said:


> There ya go.


http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc512.html


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1630790 said:


> http://www.irs.gov/taxtopics/tc512.html


Ha, noted. I will be sure to classify this correctly on my 1040 form next year.


----------



## birchwood

Hambrick & Co.;1630762 said:


> If I give you $13.50 a piece will you install them too?


Sure no problem I usally don't like to work that cheap but for you I'll make an exception.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

gave her a good wash today


----------



## birchwood

I think I've seen that truck before.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

it's official, contracts ended 9 days ago, all equipment is dismounted and stored, fluid filmed... all thats left from this winter are the bills...Im starting to sound like a cubs fun but, maybe next year will be our year... just a small blizzard... i don't think im being unreasonable...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

birchwood;1630925 said:


> I think I've seen that truck before.


You may have, I stole it off the internet









first load of rock, should had a dump drop a load instead.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1630926 said:


> it's official, contracts ended 9 days ago, all equipment is dismounted and stored, fluid filmed... all thats left from this winter are the bills...Im starting to sound like a cubs fun but, maybe next year will be our year... just a small blizzard... i don't think im being unreasonable...


I think the request is fair!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow North Dakota going to get 12-18 inches of snow tonight into tomorrow ...YIKES


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

birchwood;1630891 said:


> Sure no problem I usally don't like to work that cheap but for you I'll make an exception.


Awesome! should look good when its done.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1485800 said:


> I said it months ago, and I'll say it again, it is going to be ANOTHER BAD YEAR. No doubt about it.


Thanks, just thanks!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1630927 said:


> You may have, I stole it off the internet
> 
> View attachment 126050
> 
> 
> first load of rock, should had a dump drop a load instead.


Hey you should get a dump to drop that load instead next time.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

End up getting 50 bags more last night for a total of 4K.


----------



## birchwood

Hambrick & Co.;1631021 said:


> Hey you should get a dump to drop that load instead next time.


Probably would have been cheaper too.


----------



## birchwood

Hambrick & Co.;1631019 said:


> Awesome! should look good when its done.


How many square feet do you want, should be able to start by October.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

birchwood;1631028 said:


> How many square feet do you want, should be able to start by October.


Oh right in time for grilling season! Excellent.....

Hey I do have a job I need you to take a look at over at my house if you're interested.


----------



## birchwood

Hambrick & Co.;1631031 said:


> Oh right in time for grilling season! Excellent.....
> 
> Hey I do have a job I need you to take a look at over at my house if you're interested.


anytime give me a call.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

birchwood;1631034 said:


> anytime give me a call.


Cool I will call you later today. Thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hello

HEllo

hELlo

HELLo

HELLO


This was a test, just a test!


----------



## brianbrich1

What are we testing? Which establishment has better wings or better perfume? Next test location?


----------



## road2damascus

Hello, is it me you're looking for?
'Cause I wonder where you are
And I wonder what you do...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1631188 said:


> What are we testing? Which establishment has better wings or better perfume? Next test location?


Uh.....wings, come fly with us


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1631189 said:


> Hello, is it me you're looking for?
> 'Cause I wonder where you are
> And I wonder what you do...


Its now sing in the background


----------



## road2damascus

Busy straightening out my tax info. 
I also went to the dentist today.
Two of my favorite things to do in this world.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I got 6g's.....feels good running a failed businesses


----------



## road2damascus

Taxes done. I don't know what was worse....,dentist or taxes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Man if all this rain was snow!!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

road2damascus;1631189 said:


> Hello, is it me you're looking for?
> 'Cause I wonder where you are
> And I wonder what you do...


Now I have this song stuck in my head...... Thanks for that.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1631399 said:


> Man if all this rain was snow!!


It would be snowing instead of raining?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

brianbrich1;1631188 said:


> What are we testing? Which establishment has better wings or better perfume? Next test location?


Had Hooters last night. Where were you guys?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I had some hooters after they closed


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1631424 said:


> I had some hooters after they closed


Good story.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1631466 said:


> Good story.........


4pc. to go please!!









And don't forget the dipping sauce


----------



## road2damascus

I was about to say, this story ain't no good without pics!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Hambrick & Co.;1631415 said:


> Now I have this song stuck in my head...... Thanks for that.


No problem. I got it stuck in my head too. Dang 80's tunes.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1631415 said:


> Now I have this song stuck in my head...... Thanks for that.







WOW has this place gone dead!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Dont know why. All this rain. Who's out working in it


----------



## road2damascus

Indoor jobs for me today. Had an attic A/c unit leak very badly all over a ceiling last summer. Just fixing it now. Lots of durabond coats. Had to put a dehumidifier in the room and hang plastic to speed up the process.


----------



## road2damascus

Snow is now out of the forecast for tonight. Noaa just updated. I would of loved to see more snow fall from the sky even if it did not stick.


----------



## brianbrich1

Hambrick & Co.;1631417 said:


> Had Hooters last night. Where were you guys?


Looking at someones driveway, knocking on the door with no answer, thinking about some wings....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

brianbrich1;1631532 said:


> Looking at someones driveway, knocking on the door with no answer, thinking about some wings....


You could have just called......

On a side note will you seal coat take care of those scrapes at the bottom of the driveway?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks like a another wet work week coming.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1631731 said:


> You could have just called......
> 
> On a side note will you seal coat take care of those scrapes at the bottom of the driveway?


Have the Teflon reinforced sealer put on.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Some jerk scraped up the bottom apron with a plow and or trailer. Not sure who that would have been.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1631774 said:


> Some jerk scraped up the bottom apron with a plow and or trailer. Not sure who that would have been.


Didn't sully tear up the grass too?

He he.....


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1631779 said:


> Didn't sully tear up the grass too?
> 
> He he.....


I think it was......


----------



## road2damascus

Feel like i won the lottery again on this truck i got. I just checked the option codes on the srw one ton i just bought. Gt5 G80 which is heavy duty 14 bolt limited slip/posi locker 4.10 rear end.


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1631808 said:


> Feel like i won the lottery again on this truck i got. I just checked the option codes on the srw one ton i just bought. Gt5 G80 which is heavy duty 14 bolt limited slip/posi locker 4.10 rear end.


You did hit the lottery on that truck man. I told ya that the first day I saw the ad you sent me.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1631808 said:


> Feel like i won the lottery again on this truck i got. I just checked the option codes on the srw one ton i just bought. Gt5 G80 which is heavy duty 14 bolt limited slip/posi locker 4.10 rear end.


Thats a shame, better luck on your next truck.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1631815 said:


> Thats a shame, better luck on your next truck.


I grew up bleeding blue when it came to trucks. Have had a more reliable track record with GM these days.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Terry Swalls has some interesting photos up on facebook this afternoon......... I think he might have hit the bottle a little early today.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

road2damascus;1631816 said:


> I grew up bleeding blue when it came to trucks. Have had a more reliable track record with GM these days.


We all bleed blue, until the blood hits the air and turns red......


----------



## SnowMatt13

Terry Swails is not the only one talking about this.

I seriously doubt it though.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1631814 said:


> You did hit the lottery on that truck man. I told ya that the first day I saw the ad you sent me.


You called it on the gearing.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

puff puff pass...if it turns into anything, and someone calls im charging double... im done with this year...payup


----------



## road2damascus

Hambrick & Co.;1631824 said:


> We all bleed blue, until the blood hits the air and turns red......


So you are saying we all start out being ford fanboys then end up with GM products in the end??


----------



## GMC99

SnowMatt13;1631825 said:


> Terry Swails is not the only one talking about this.
> 
> I seriously doubt it though.


make it stop! Just had 150 yards of mulch dropped! This is nuts


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

road2damascus;1631831 said:


> So you are saying we all start out being ford fanboys then end up with GM products in the end??


yea.... Something along those lines.


----------



## road2damascus

Well, i ain't lookin! If it happens, i will call Sawhockey on the bat phone. Hopefully they will answer.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hambrick & Co.;1631823 said:


> Terry Swalls has some interesting photos up on facebook this afternoon......... I think he might have hit the bottle a little early today.


yea right!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1631831 said:


> So you are saying we all start out being ford fanboys then end up with GM products in the end??





Hambrick & Co.;1631824 said:


> We all bleed blue, until the blood hits the air and turns red......


I think he got ya Mike


----------



## Sawboy

I always answer.........


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1631871 said:


> I think he got ya Mike


Its going to take a lot of "air" for you to turn red huh?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1631888 said:


> Its going to take a lot of "air" for you to turn red huh?


Nope, not me!!!! I'm living in a vacuum !!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1631930 said:


> Nope, not me!!!! I'm living in a vacuum !!


Best is when i get out of a Chevy with a ford hoody on. People love that. They compare it to people that claim being both a sox fan and a cubs fan.

Its not that i like ford or Chevy or jeep or what ever. As i have got older, the vehicle that gives me the least amount of problems, wins.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I have three fords (12,11,77)and a jeep....I had GM's growing up...back in the late 70' early 80's that's all we had. That's when I learned to turn wrenchs. My first diesel was a 79 5.7L.....the biggest POS Ive ever had. It really left a bad taste for GM as a youth. Google it sometime.


----------



## road2damascus

I had a 6.5 turbo diesel and it left a bad taste in my mouth. It was modified and i guess that engine doesn't like to be messed with. Anyways, Went back to gassers. Graduated from Wyoming tech but not much diesel training.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1631872 said:


> I always answer.........


You would roll out of bed right now (2am) if i merely texted you!


----------



## mikeitu7

Roofs are covered with snow this morning.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thought it was graupel.


----------



## road2damascus

Had to look that one up.

also called*soft hail*or*snow pellets)[1]*refers to*precipitation*that forms when supercooled*droplets*of water are collected and freeze on a falling*snowflake, forming a 2-5*mm (0.079-0.197*in) ball of*rime. Strictly speaking, graupel is not the same as*hail*or*ice pellets.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Had a few heavy rounds here today, sun tying to come out now.

Quick QUESTION, say it snowed after your contract end date and we got a event, a sticking 2 inch, what would y'all do?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1632016 said:


> Had to look that one up.
> 
> also called*soft hail*or*snow pellets)[1]*refers to*precipitation*that forms when supercooled*droplets*of water are collected and freeze on a falling*snowflake, forming a 2-5*mm (0.079-0.197*in) ball of*rime. Strictly speaking, graupel is not the same as*hail*or*ice pellets.


I do make up new words but not that one


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Had to cut the lawn yesterday and today flurries.


About 10 years ago, plus or minus, we were plowing snow the second week of April. Most contracts were up. People still need there lots plowed.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

4/11/07 was the date!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I thought it was before that? I'm sure you be right tho!


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1631981 said:


> You would roll out of bed right now (2am) if i merely texted you!


Yup 

..........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1632032 said:


> I thought it was before that? I'm sure you be right tho!


Plowed in west suburbs according to my invoice


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1632045 said:


> Yup
> 
> ..........


Well look who just woke up


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Been busy. Did I miss anything? I'm mor about to go back 20 pages and read anything. I'm lazy.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Missed nothing. I don't think so? I haven't been around much either. So you all ready for that ALL girls party at your house tomorrow?


----------



## dieselss

So where you been Ron,,,,


----------



## 1olddogtwo

day 5, still showing something next weekend


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Working. Not to mention, there is always something that needs to be done around the house.


----------



## dieselss

Pouring Crete already? 
Let's hope nothing for next week. Opening day for teaching season


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yeah, back for a while now. Even with the rain were still pouring. Lots of new homes being built. Which is good!


----------



## road2damascus

Took down a tree today. Man am i out of shape. Back be killing me! But i got to have fun with my saws 
Got a 99cc beast sent out to be ported.


----------



## road2damascus

Here is a video of this saw. Revived from junk running stronger than ever.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Very nice. Runs great. I was always a Sthil guy but if I was still in that business, I'd like to give that a try!


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1632146 said:


> Very nice. Runs great. I was always a Sthil guy but if I was still in that business, I'd like to give that a try!


I needed this saw to be here yesterday. My big stihl broke the pull cord!

I started out a stihl guy too. Then I realized others make good saws too. I got a Jonsered 39cc climbing saw. Lightest saw out there. With a muffler mod it will hang or pass up anything out there. 14" bar buried, doesn't bog down.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snow showers ended of week......where in the hell is spring!!!!

I spent yesterday looking for my pole chainsaw, its bad a$$, it pulls a whole 9amps......I think I lost it to the trashman!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

whats wrong with this pic?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1632147 said:


> I needed this saw to be here yesterday. My big stihl broke the pull cord!
> 
> I started out a stihl guy too. Then I realized others make good saws too. I got a Jonsered 39cc climbing saw. Lightest saw out there. With a muffler mod it will hang or pass up anything out there. 14" bar buried, doesn't bog down.


I will admit, I hated being 65 plus feet in the air and have a saw bog down. Especially on a windy day!

What's wrong Pat? Maybe not enough chew toys? Haha.....


----------



## metallihockey88

Pushin 2 Please;1632170 said:


> I will admit, I hated being 65 plus feet in the air and have a saw bog down. Especially on a windy day!
> 
> What's wrong Pat? Maybe not enough chew toys? Haha.....


Haha was gonna say, see an awful lot if paw prints there


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1632167 said:


> whats wrong with this pic?


Hmmmmm? Wonder who could have done that?

Wait !!!!!Pat dont touch it!!! Its a TRAP from your neighbor.......Lol...


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1632167 said:


> whats wrong with this pic?


Looks normal to me. That's pretty much how my employee's leave my stuff looking after they use it. Broken and torn apart. So I'm used to it


----------



## birchwood

That usually is what my hose looks like after leaving it on the driveway over the winter and I have hit it with my plow. Every winter I do it you would think I may learn one of these times.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

birchwood;1632184 said:


> That usually is what my hose looks like after leaving it on the driveway over the winter and I have hit it with my plow. Every winter I do it you would think I may learn one of these times.


I still have to get you some pricing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo




----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1632232 said:


> View attachment 126147


Does that mean they have no idea what might happen and they are finally admitting it??


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1632170 said:


> I will admit, I hated being 65 plus feet in the air and have a saw bog down. Especially on a windy day!


When i attempted to get out of bed this morning, i remembered why i don't do tree work on a daily basis!


----------



## Sawboy

birchwood;1632184 said:


> That usually is what my hose looks like after leaving it on the driveway over the winter and I have hit it with my plow. Every winter I do it you would think I may learn one of these times.


This is the first year outta 5, that I didn't run over the extension cord for the truck with the snowblower myself! Lol.


----------



## dieselss

Oh extension cord with the snow blower,,,,,,guilty. That took forever to get outta the impellers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Snowblower, rubber ball, neighbors window....I know nothing, nothing!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got a new battery for the lawnmower......


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I just want the rain to stop for a week. Got a few jobs I want to do. Can't do installs now. Have to resort to service and maintenance, which is not fun.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Here is one component I get to clean on Tuesday. Gotta go to Northbrook for this one. So much fun!


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1632298 said:


> Here is one component I get to clean on Tuesday. Gotta go to Northbrook for this one. So much fun!


You coming up by me huh? You want to grab lunch at BWW in northbrook?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I would, but I'm gonna have my tanker truck and two other guys in a service truck. Gonna be pushing it to get out before rush hour. Kinda don't want my tanker stuck in traffic. Especially with how much it cost me an hour to run it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1632298 said:


> Here is one component I get to clean on Tuesday. Gotta go to Northbrook for this one. So much fun!


What the hell is that?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

A new style mechanical treatment system. Its a fiberglass basin in the ground with synthetic fiber sheets hanging in it. The round disks are deflectors for spray heads underneath.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So the crap gets wiped twice?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1632297 said:


> I just want the rain to stop for a week. Got a few jobs I want to do. Can't do installs now. Have to resort to service and maintenance, which is not fun.


Good luck with that!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Just a small system! The UV bulb looks like its working just fine. I mean, there's not much buld up on it at all.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Kinda looks like Brian dropped some sealcoat down there


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1632297 said:


> I just want the rain to stop for a week. Got a few jobs I want to do. Can't do installs now. Have to resort to service and maintenance, which is not fun.


Not looking as bad as it did. Rain Wednesday into thursday and other than that might be a decent week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1632359 said:


> Not looking as bad as it did. Rain Wednesday into thursday and other than that might be a decent week.


Happy Tax Day ALL


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1632167 said:


> whats wrong with this pic?


Neither end of the hose is connected to the spicket?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1632375 said:


> Neither end of the hose is connected to the spicket?


Now mike if it was connected the NEWFI & SHEP couldn't play TUG OF WAR or CRACK THE WHIP...................... or help syphon the neighbors fuel..........


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow....I go back to work and its more dead then it was before.

Check your sump pumps and row boats, Thursday looks a tad wetter then most days this week!


----------



## snowish10

What a lovely day running a skid steer in the mud. Such a pain in the butt.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1632476 said:


> What a lovely day running a skid steer in the mud. Such a pain in the butt.


WHat are you practicing plowin for next season


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1632478 said:


> WHat are you practicing plowin for next season


No, Ive got my truck for plowing. I was loading a dump truck with logs and brush at my landscape company I work at.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sounds like fun playin in the mud


----------



## 1olddogtwo

12z NAM still showing 5+ inch amounts for Chicago


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1632628 said:


> Sounds like fun playin in the mud


Sounds like fun to me. Sure beats some of the stuff i have been doing.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1632630 said:


> 12z NAM still showing 5+ inch amounts for Chicago


What's the chance of this REALLY happening in your honest opinion?

Ok now i get it. 5+ inches of rain.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

DIRISHMAN;1632628 said:


> Sounds like fun playin in the mud


Playin in the mud is fun. Went to 2 walls today. Needed to lock all axles in on both. Throwing mud all over never gets old in the big a$$ truck!


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1632628 said:


> Sounds like fun playin in the mud


It was fun, besides the fact bucket would unhook 20 mins- cause the pins wholes are bad. Other then that i had a blast haha.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1632644 said:


> What's the chance of this REALLY happening in your honest opinion?
> 
> Ok now i get it. 5+ inches of rain.


We'll see, more heavy rain next week too!


----------



## road2damascus

I think i am going to tie a boat to my second floor window awning. 

I had a little fun in the mud on Saturday when i dropped off the tree at a production yard. It was a big mud hole and looked like only the loaders were going through the area i had to go.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I cleaned out HER shed Sunday, I found the pole for the pole saw......


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1632665 said:


> I cleaned out HER shed Sunday, I found the pole for the pole saw......


Going to carve up a tree now?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

I to had fun playin in the mud when i flipped er over


----------



## road2damascus

I am late on all these. At least they ain't going over my head completely! Need sleep.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1632671 said:


> Going to carve up a tree now?


Need to trim wild things growing off the trunk


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Row, row your boat 

Row row gently down the street!!!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1632712 said:


> Need to trim wild things growing off the trunk


Make sure not to eat the berries from underneath the tree!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Just imagine if this was all snoooooowwwwwww........Oooooo OUCH


----------



## Sawboy

Let's throw this back out there. BWW meetup?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wow, have over 400 calls for flooded home since midnight. Wait until people wake up. Some area got over 8 inches already!


----------



## dieselss

Holy rain batman. Everyone still afloat?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

They put a 4 foot drain pipe right thru our parking last year.....it flooded our shop with 6 inch of water.


----------



## Sawboy

Got some, but thank GOD for smart basement pitching, 90% of it is in the unfinished area!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah baby. Just picked up the last 10 pumps from my supply house.


----------



## metallihockey88

Sawboy;1632887 said:


> Got some, but thank GOD for smart basement pitching, 90% of it is in the unfinished area!


Well I think the fish don't mind. Could have one big community tank haha

Head in to pump out a house 2 mikes from me and literally can't get there. Gonna be a long day. Phone is ringing off the hook and can't get anywhere


----------



## Sawboy

Oh, did I mention that I was smart enough to VERY SLOWLY open the capped floor drain to see if I could drain it out first? I was. Opened it........Saw some "bubbling crude" and screwed that cap back down!


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1632888 said:


> Yeah baby. Just picked up the last 10 pumps from my supply house.


Thank god we stocked up the last storm and got zero calls. Boss is on his way to pick up a trash pump right now. And of course the Sky's just turned black and its monsooning. Gonna be a rough one. Be safe everyone


----------



## Sawboy

metallihockey88;1632890 said:


> Well I think the fish don't mind. Could have one big community tank haha
> 
> Head in to pump out a house 2 mikes from me and literally can't get there. Gonna be a long day. Phone is ringing off the hook and can't get anywhere


Highways, Main streets, everything is FUBAR.


----------



## road2damascus

Lots of new rivers and tributaries. Can't wait for more of this.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

County guys have their plows on and they are using them down here.


----------



## road2damascus

I went to check my plows to see if they were under water. 

Getting windy up here.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

This is insane!


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone else have lake front property in front of their house?


----------



## road2damascus

I got a new de humidifier. Big one. Sounds like a turbine engine. Loving it.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I think we all do. I have customers with water everywhere. Most of my customers have septic tanks that are over flowing into their basements. Rain water is one thing, but septic is another. But the kicker is these people can't afford for me to remove a few truck loads per house right now. Kinda crazy!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

road2damascus;1632996 said:


> I went to check my plows to see if they were under water.
> 
> Getting windy up here.


Plows and spreaders are clean and dry. Put away indoors covered with Fliud Film!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1632997 said:


> This is insane!


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## road2damascus

Pushin 2 Please;1633003 said:


> Plows and spreaders are clean and dry. Put away indoors covered with Fliud Film!


Mine are indoors too....still had to check to see if they are under water.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1633001 said:


> I think we all do. I have customers with water everywhere. Most of my customers have septic tanks that are over flowing into their basements. Rain water is one thing, but septic is another. But the kicker is these people can't afford for me to remove a few truck loads per house right now. Kinda crazy!


You should do it for free. You know, out of the kindness of your heart!


----------



## road2damascus

Any one want to volunteer, there is a need for people to bag sand and stack up in Gurnee. I guess they got it really really really bad.


----------



## metallihockey88

snowish10;1632999 said:


> Does anyone else have lake front property in front of their house?


Not me but was driving along the river in Algonquin and I feel so bad for the morons that live on the river. Houses are already about a foot under water and they say the river us supposed to rise 3 more feet tonight


----------



## snowguys

road2damascus;1633009 said:


> Any one want to volunteer, there is a need for people to bag sand and stack up in Gurnee. I guess they got it really really really bad.


You would think the damage is done already and water starting to go down


----------



## metallihockey88

SullivanSeptic;1632997 said:


> This is insane!


Having fun yet? I've got the last of our 16 pumps we had this morning and lucked out with 4 flooded crawls to change pumps in lol. Got 2 more calls to go and about 8 water heaters to do tommorow and Saturday that got flooded out. I'm beat, been going since about 330am


----------



## road2damascus

snowguys;1633013 said:


> You would think the damage is done already and water starting to go down


Not sure. Just heard they were looking for more help. They are expecting the worst tonight, i guess???


----------



## metallihockey88

road2damascus;1633015 said:


> Not sure. Just heard they were looking for more help. They are expecting the worst tonight, i guess???


Yea I heard were supposed to get hammered again tonight. Think tommorow will be another long day


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1633019 said:


> Yea I heard were supposed to get hammered again tonight. Think tommorow will be another long day


A little bit more then WIND.

GURNEE situation had 100 navy guys from great lakes naval base. http://wgntv.com/2013/04/17/gurnee-residents-prepare-for-possible-flooding/


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its sad to say but i love this weather


----------



## 1olddogtwo

stupid phone was recording me while talking to mycell phone


----------



## metallihockey88

This is ridiculous. Been snowing all morning in palatine


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1633213 said:


> This is ridiculous. Been snowing all morning in palatine


Got some here too.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yup, took the trash out in shorts and a t shirt and wow, cold with flurries. Come on spring and dry days,


----------



## DIRISHMAN

metallihockey88;1633213 said:


> This is ridiculous. Been snowing all morning in palatine


Oh come on Eric.think you've been up to long.


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1633217 said:


> Oh come on Eric.think you've been up to long.


I have been. put down a 20hr day yesterday got about 4 hours sleep and on my second of 4 water heaters today and got about 6 more tommorow on top if the 15 or so battery backups and secondary pumps we have to install. People refuse to understand no amount of pumps would gave kept them dry yesterday with the insane amount of water we got. Had a house in palatine with 3 pumps going through 3 separate discharge lines that were getting overcome by the water coming in the house. It was nuts


----------



## road2damascus

metallihockey88;1633218 said:


> I have been. put down a 20hr day yesterday got about 4 hours sleep and on my second of 4 water heaters today and got about 6 more tommorow on top if the 15 or so battery backups and secondary pumps we have to install. People refuse to understand no amount of pumps would gave kept them dry yesterday with the insane amount of water we got. Had a house in palatine with 3 pumps going through 3 separate discharge lines that were getting overcome by the water coming in the house. It was nuts


Sooo. Sounds like you are are ready to do that faucet?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow that sure does suck for those home owners


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1633219 said:


> Sooo. Sounds like you are are ready to do that faucet?


Why you need a facet put in...


----------



## road2damascus

I had one that lost power and no back ups on sumps. Fortunately they didn't get it as bad as they could have.


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1633221 said:


> Why you need a facet put in...


Old old old old bathroom faucet. Slow leak. Probably just a rubber washer.


----------



## road2damascus

Just messing with Eric. He knows it ain't that important.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1633226 said:


> Just messing with Eric. He knows it ain't that important.


he's not talking about a sink faucet either


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1633228 said:


> he's not talking about a sink faucet either


Dang. Can't hang with you all!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Actually had to drop some salt today..... Fries at Tilted Kilt need some!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looks like I'll be at the hospital for a while


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1633273 said:


> looks like I'll be at the hospital for a while


Are you ok?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Should here for a month or two. I'll be fine
, this isn't the first time, it won't be the last either.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1633278 said:


> Should here for a month or two. I'll be fine
> , this isn't the first time, it won't be the last either.


Get better man!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

He is fine. Making money not sick or hurt.


----------



## dieselss

Man you'd think people would be used to seeing a motorcycle riding in a snow storm....but no they just gotta stare


----------



## ultimate plow

Snowing here!!!! Heading out now


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep just dropped salt in my lot gettin slick.....33* degrees in tp right now


----------



## road2damascus

32 degrees and snow falling. April 20th hmmm


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep 31 now in Tp and snow/sleet glad i still had salt out


----------



## road2damascus

Romeoville reported 0.1 of an inch. Official spotter information. 

I report a 3 year old with a temp of 100.1 that needs medicine. Thats why i am up.


----------



## road2damascus

Just saw my two day rain total, 6.23"


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Icey this AM


----------



## road2damascus

Snow totals. Chalk up another event for the south. They got more snow!

palatine 0.1
Morton grove 0.1
Midway 0.2
Oak brook 0.2


----------



## 1olddogtwo

It was tough getting here this morning. I followed the big state trucks


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1633323 said:


> It was tough getting here this morning. I followed the big state trucks


Did you drive the jeep?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1633323 said:


> It was tough getting here this morning. I followed the big state trucks


I didn't have to put it into 4lo till i hit some drifting snow banks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1633336 said:


> Did you drive the jeep?


I love my liberty .........and justice for all


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1633342 said:


> I love my liberty .........and justice for all


Mine is still on the chopping block


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1633323 said:


> It was tough getting here this morning. I followed the big state trucks


What for they dont know where there going except back and forth up the same hwy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

1olddogtwo;1633273 said:


> looks like I'll be at the hospital for a while


Looks like 7 days a week at 16's. Running 24/7.


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1633383 said:


> Looks like 7 days a week at 16's. Running 24/7.


Hey when your done, swing by my lake house. Walked into this today


----------



## NorthernSvc's

you guys at loyola hospital?


----------



## NorthernSvc's

we had a huge crash last night on the 290... what the hell is going on with this weather????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NorthernSvc's;1633411 said:


> we had a huge crash last night on the 290... what the hell is going on with this weather????


Um how about I D O T was a Day Late and Dollar short. Woulda shoulda coulda been prepared Dohhhhhh


----------



## 1olddogtwo

NorthernSvc's;1633410 said:


> you guys at loyola hospital?


Good eye....


----------



## Mark13

Not bad for April 19th.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I've spent a lot of time at that hospital... teaching, learning... transporting to... plus I was there the other day and saw the trailers


----------



## NorthernSvc's

DIRISHMAN;1633428 said:


> Um how about I D O T was a Day Late and Dollar short. Woulda shoulda coulda been prepared Dohhhhhh


yea that would have helped too...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1633438 said:


> Good eye....


So where ya at in loyola phsyc ward...

So come on out to the HD in HG and stock up on Supplies on Monday for your outfit


----------



## snowish10

NorthernSvc's;1633516 said:


> I've spent a lot of time at that hospital... teaching, learning... transporting to... plus I was there the other day and saw the trailers


What did you teach there?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowish10;1633569 said:


> What did you teach there?


How to treat and Bandage Slip and Fall victims from POORLEY Plowed and Salted Lots..:laughing:


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone on here have a vehicle mounted laptop? I just ordered a new laptop and im pitting it in my truck. I gotta find a good vehicle mount. I need smething that I can drop in and take out when I go in and out of the office.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1633576 said:


> Anyone on here have a vehicle mounted laptop? I just ordered a new laptop and im pitting it in my truck. I gotta find a good vehicle mount. I need smething that I can drop in and take out when I go in and out of the office.


RAM Mount makes them, or check out Public Safety Direct (Crestwood IL) http://www.publicsafetydirect.com/, or CAMZ Communications (Crest Hill, IL) T(815) 729-3999

Public Safety Direct is a local company owned my a local P/O. CAMZ is also a local comapny owned by a local F/F. Either can get you what you need. OR!!!!! You could just use google and find it your self!!!!

Hope you feel better princess.


----------



## 01PStroke

Hambrick & Co.;1633637 said:


> RAM Mount makes them, or check out Public Safety Direct (Crestwood IL) http://www.publicsafetydirect.com/, or CAMZ Communications (Crest Hill, IL) T(815) 729-3999
> 
> Public Safety Direct is a local company owned my a local P/O. CAMZ is also a local comapny owned by a local F/F. Either can get you what you need. OR!!!!! You could just use google and find it your self!!!!
> 
> Hope you feel better princess.


My niece works for PSI. Thumbs up for them!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Hambrick & Co.;1633637 said:


> RAM Mount makes them, or check out Public Safety Direct (Crestwood IL) http://www.publicsafetydirect.com/, or CAMZ Communications (Crest Hill, IL) T(815) 729-3999
> 
> Public Safety Direct is a local company owned my a local P/O. CAMZ is also a local comapny owned by a local F/F. Either can get you what you need. OR!!!!! You could just use google and find it your self!!!!
> 
> Hope you feel better princess.


I hate you! I've seen a bunch but I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience with them? Because I know that what ever one I buy, will be a PITA and I won't like it


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1633666 said:


> I hate you! I've seen a bunch but I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience with them? Because I know that what ever one I buy, will be a PITA and I won't like it


HAHA You don't mean that..... Just trying to help.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1633666 said:


> I hate you! I've seen a bunch but I'm just wondering if anyone has any experience with them? Because I know that what ever one I buy, will be a PITA and I won't like it


We had JOTO Desk in all of our squads. They seemed to work but we never took the laptops out. So it was more of a fixed mount. But either one of those places should be able to help you select something that will work for your application and steer you away from what doesnt.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hey sully what about a dwarf with VELCRO. And arms open..... ;-)


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1633770 said:


> Hey sully what about a dwarf with VELCRO. And arms open..... ;-)


How tall is Hambrick again?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1633779 said:


> How tall is Hambrick again?


:laughing::laughing: why he's a wee Lad


----------



## road2damascus

Cl deal 2009 western pro plus "mint" supposedly
Listed at 1900 bucks
http://chicago.craigslist.org/wcl/pts/3747675909.html

Up again with sick kids. Maybe in twenty years i will get some sleep!


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

SullivanSeptic;1633779 said:


> How tall is Hambrick again?


Wow........ Try to help a guy out and its like this. I'm not holding your laptop any more!!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Just grow out your hair so the Velcro won't stick to your head. Bahaha


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1633953 said:


> Just grow out your hair so the Velcro won't stick to your head. Bahaha


Bahahaha nice Jeff .But I thought Hambrick just had short hair?? Didnt know that was Velcro.!!!!


----------



## dieselss

Depends upon how short can be stronger then duct tape !!


----------



## NorthernSvc's

snowish10;1633569 said:


> What did you teach there?


Paramedic school


----------



## snowish10

ahh, gotcha. I might be going to that medic school if I dont get into good sams program.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

NorthernSvc's;1633975 said:


> Paramedic school


I did christ hospital medic training when i was involved in the fire service. Was a firefighter/ medic/ engineer drove all equipt used to be with westernsprings & Lagrange in 80s & 90s along with serena mendota and the Burbank 90s up til 2005 good times


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1633998 said:


> I did christ hospital medic training when i was involved in the fire service. Was a firefighter/ medic/ engineer drove all equipt used to be with westernsprings & Lagrange in 80s & 90s along with serena mendota and the Burbank 90s up til 2005 good times


Dang Dennis, you done it all.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1634013 said:


> Dang Dennis, you done it all.


Typical IRISHMAN jack of all trades master of some.I was a killer FF/ENGINEER...HOSE EM DOWN LEAVE EM WET...


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

so does anyone know a good water restoration guy? lol. been working my but off since thursday. this is my parents place. we were the rescue crew all day for all our friends.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

a couple more. plows at work lol.


----------



## snowish10

my bosses brother does, Platinum restoration. He a good guy and does a good job as i seen in the day i worked for him. Let me know if he could help ya out.


----------



## snowguys

Get pat over there


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I would if I could, I'm working 600 am to 10pm 7 days week for awhile


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1634089 said:


> I would if I could, I'm working 600 am to 10pm 7 days week for awhile


Hey you were looking for something to get you out of the house for a little bit. There ya go buddy.


----------



## road2damascus

Snow showers predicted up here between 1am to 7am


----------



## DIRISHMAN

midwest buildit inc;1634044 said:


> so does anyone know a good water restoration guy? Lol. Been working my but off since thursday. This is my parents place. We were the rescue crew all day for all our friends.


1800-service master????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1634099 said:


> Hey you were looking for something to get you out of the house for a little bit. There ya go buddy.


So I take it your not Working for SULLY still wearing the VELCRO SUIT you stole from your last job at Migilla's in Worth


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

yea, this sucks. but were kicken but over here.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

a few more. we have completed all demo of wet materials and cleaned most of it. have three dehumidifiers going and a construction heater for heat. we have the well running and a friend got the water heater going. City inspectors came today and we are good to go. now need permits for the complete demo and rebuild.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

oh yea. would not be complete without a flag flying.


----------



## dieselss

Man. I feel for all yalls. No fun at all


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1634112 said:


> So I take it your not Working for SULLY still wearing the VELCRO SUIT you stole from your last job at Migilla's in Worth


Ha no I left to seek greater oppertunities!

Magilla's was such a crap hole.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1634185 said:


> a few more. we have completed all demo of wet materials and cleaned most of it. have three dehumidifiers going and a construction heater for heat. we have the well running and a friend got the water heater going. City inspectors came today and we are good to go. now need permits for the complete demo and rebuild.


if its an open flame your heater all actually add humidity


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1634195 said:


> Ha no I left to seek greater oppertunities!
> 
> Magilla's was such a crap hole.


Bahaha...kinda figured u knew of it. Was never in there


----------



## road2damascus

*insta snow*

I figured out how to make snow when it is above freezing temps. Mix water and sodium polycrylate. Only problem is that it dries fast, so you got to plow fast!!!


----------



## road2damascus

Coming down 2" per minute and my operators are working hard.


----------



## Sawboy

Mike.........you got issues. Lol!


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1634237 said:


> Mike.........you got issues. Lol!


Ya i do. Who do think is having more fun, the boys or me? Maybe i should move north.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

1olddogtwo;1634212 said:


> if its an open flame your heater all actually add humidity


really. crap. well its the only source of heat for now besides a couple small electric heaters.

its only running at night usually. not at full blast either. deff not all day. its in the basement.


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1634242 said:


> really. crap. well its the only source of heat for now besides a couple small electric heaters.
> 
> its only running at night usually. not at full blast either. deff not all day. its in the basement.


You hanging in there?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1634242 said:


> really. crap. well its the only source of heat for now besides a couple small electric heaters.
> 
> its only running at night usually. not at full blast either. deff not all day. its in the basement.


Anything below 55f the dehu's don't work, sorry. If I had eqm available I would get out to you.

Mike, u need a V to bust thru the drifts?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1634250 said:


> Anything below 55f the dehu's don't work, sorry. If I had eqm available I would get out to you.
> 
> Mike, u need a V to bust thru the drifts?


Maybe a stainless with wings????


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

road2damascus;1634247 said:


> You hanging in there?


yea, besides being tired, beat up and frustrated. Trying to balance getting their house under control and keeping customers happy.

My parents were hard hit in lisle, but there were people hit even worse. i live in willowbrook and had some water issues too, my house is good. Dad doesn't want to leave. hes lived there all his life, it was also his dads house. It was hard enough gettin my parents to stay in a hotel the first few nights. And none of us really have much money right now. So its frustrating until insurance starts giving out some money. They were insured, so im not worried, eventually it will work itself out. Ive made the house as comfortable as it could be at this point.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

1olddogtwo;1634250 said:


> Anything below 55f the dehu's don't work, sorry. If I had eqm available I would get out to you.


yea thats not helping, and good luck renting anything right now, rentalmax told me i would be number 40 on the waiting list for drying equipment.

It is the end of April right? wasnt it 80+ this time last year.


----------



## road2damascus

Midwest BuildIt Inc;1634253 said:


> yea thats not helping, and good luck renting anything right now, rentalmax told me i would be number 40 on the waiting list for drying equipment.
> 
> It is the end of April right? wasnt it 80+ this time last year.


It was 75-80 one week in march last year


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Another long day


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone have any use for a 35ft, triaxle enclosed trailer? Its a fifth wheel trailer. Interstate brand. I think its a 1999. Swing doors on rear. A buddy of mine wants it gone. Selling it dirt cheap.


----------



## 01PStroke

Swails is talking snow.. It is spring time, right?


----------



## road2damascus

It was today.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1634297 said:


> Swails is talking snow.. It is spring time, right?


Looking too!!!


----------



## Mark13

SullivanSeptic;1634278 said:


> Anyone have any use for a 35ft, triaxle enclosed trailer? Its a fifth wheel trailer. Interstate brand. I think its a 1999. Swing doors on rear. A buddy of mine wants it gone. Selling it dirt cheap.


How many dollars would it cost a guy now?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

How does $1500 sound?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Base on the current price trend, it should be free in a couple of days.


----------



## road2damascus

SullivanSeptic;1634304 said:


> How does $1500 sound?


He really does want it gone!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yes he does. The soon the better.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hate to say it but more heavy rain is possibly later week


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1634334 said:


> Hate to say it but more heavy rain is possibly later week


Where did tonights little rain cloud come from? I thought tonight and tomorrow were going to be nice.


----------



## ultimate plow

Chance for rain everyday next week


----------



## 1olddogtwo

All we need is the highs in the 20's now......


----------



## snowguys

Pat you think we will get into the snow terry is talking about on the gfs model


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

snowguys;1634411 said:


> Pat you think we will get into the snow terry is talking about on the gfs model


That snow is not at all close to us on any model.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

to be honest with you I've been so busy I could not even give you tomorrow's weather. add best I've been glancing when I have time. Right now west of the Mississippi me get some


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

ultimate plow;1634390 said:


> Chance for rain everyday next week


Only a small chance of rain tomorrow(20%)... Dry Tuesday.... Another small chance mid week.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1634415 said:


> That snow is not at all close to us on any model.


it is on the clown map


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Lol, clown map. Nice!


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

SullivanSeptic;1634278 said:


> Anyone have any use for a 35ft, triaxle enclosed trailer? Its a fifth wheel trailer. Interstate brand. I think its a 1999. Swing doors on rear. A buddy of mine wants it gone. Selling it dirt cheap.


Any pics ???


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Check out the for sale section. I have them posted there. It won't let me repost them


----------



## SullivanSeptic

He's gonna be taking it to auction or scrap yard this week. So if our interested, come look at it.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc

finally, something to accelerate the drying process.


----------



## Midwest Pond

(crickets chirping)


----------



## swtiih

Midwest Pond;1634955 said:


> (crickets chirping)


number of cricket chirps in 14 seconds + 40 will give you the temperature


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Number of chirps on this thread in the off season priceless .....


----------



## road2damascus

Chirping....


----------



## Sawboy

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## road2damascus

About to stop chirping and saw some logs.


----------



## road2damascus

WAKE UP!!! ITS FRIDAY! What's a weekend????? Forgot.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wake up.....really!!!..,.I had 200 hrs in today's check!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm on DT since 6pm last night thru Sunday.... ya baby!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1635052 said:


> i'm on dt since 6pm last night thru sunday.... Ya baby!!!


dt ??detox


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Any offers on that big enclosed fifth wheel trailer?


----------



## brianbrich1

Ill offer to pick it up for free, take title in hand and it will be out of your way.....iam willing to go above and beyond to do this at no cost just for you. Oh and at no cost to me...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1635098 said:


> Ill offer to pick it up for free, take title in hand and it will be out of your way.....iam willing to go above and beyond to do this at no cost just for you. Oh and at no cost to me...


I was offering a free wings at hooters


----------



## brianbrich1

Wings sound good... you win


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Yes they do. I better be able to make this one.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So when are the wings ?


----------



## 01PStroke

Oooooooh WINGS


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Count me out for awhile


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Pat I know how you feel got called back from Servpro for working nights plus landscaping no the for nothing.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1635273 said:


> Pat I know how you feel got called back from Servpro for working nights plus landscaping no the for nothing.


You ever talk to those guys with accupro?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I left him a mess and he never called me back. Can you talk to him sometime.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

the ash tray getting full in my truck....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

My wallet is almost empty. Here's my fun project this week


----------



## snowish10

If anyone knows anyone or looking for a 2001 f250 2wd look at the thread I post. 

Thanks Adam


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1635298 said:


> My wallet is almost empty. Here's my fun project this week


Talk with Dennis, he has some pullers for ya!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1635301 said:


> Talk with Dennis, he has some pullers for ya!


I don't need pullers. I need steel and welders! Cross members on truck cracked. Actually they completely broke. The aluminum tank was holding the truck frame together. So my fabricator is gonna thrash on it tomorrow.


----------



## metallihockey88

R&R Yard Design;1635279 said:


> I left him a mess and he never called me back. Can you talk to him sometime.


Oh that was the first time I met them. My uncle does a lot of work with them. I'll have him ask. The salesman who's cell I fave you said they needed help, they were turning down work due to lack of manpower. Call him again, I'm sure he's just swamped and forgot to call ya back


----------



## Cover Guy

Hi guys I'm down by kankakee looking for a couple of full time guys to be service techs on automatic pool covers I'm willing to train the wright people competitive pay with insurance let me know if you know of anyone or you are interested thanks Shawn with Pool Cover Pros Inc.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Slow week..........


----------



## Mark13

Any tips to acid washing a concrete floor? Friends basement flooded while they were away and they'd like to acid wash the floor and epoxy coat it instead of putting carpet back down. Is this something best left to a professional company or pretty easy to handle as long as instructions are followed and proper safety equipment is used?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark kinda like doing a garage floor.fill in any cracks then use muratic acid equal parts acid to equal parts water.then spread and scrub with a corse bristle brush


----------



## 01PStroke

Hambrick & Co.;1635626 said:


> Slow week..........


I've been busy busy busy


----------



## dieselss

Diddo. To busy to breathe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looks like a salting is possible Saturday night.....crappy day crappy weekend


----------



## dieselss

Don't say that pat.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1635702 said:


> Don't say that pat.....


Haha.....my ass is kicked and cold

happy Mother's Day to all your mothers out there


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep Ditto Happy Mothers day to you all


----------



## road2damascus

Kicked and cold here too


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Cold????? I wish it was cold. A nice heavy frost would be great. Kill all the pollens.


Also, Happy Mothers Day, all you mothers!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1635771 said:


> Cold????? I wish it was cold. A nice heavy frost would be great. Kill all the pollens.
> 
> Also, Happy Mothers Day, all you mothers!


I hear alcohol takes care of hay fever


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've got three maybe four weeks left in this project and then I will hibernate for the summer


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Alcohol does not work. I tired and am trying right now!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Brrrr its chilly out


----------



## dieselss

Chilly nothing. Cold it is


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1635787 said:


> Brrrr its chilly out





dieselss;1635790 said:


> Chilly nothing. Cold it is


Where? Warm here, 42 degrees.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1635800 said:


> Where? Warm here, 42 degrees.


a quarter to 5, my truck read 36 degrees.

we should have frost in the morning.....90 degrees Tuesday and Wednesday the last of my snow piles should melt


----------



## dieselss

Crown point. Cold on them there motorcycles


----------



## road2damascus

Met a woman with two cats today. One was named Snow and the other was Storm.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1635928 said:


> Met a woman with two cats today. One was named Snow and the other was Storm.


So are you sayin you might have to plow for her


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1635934 said:


> So are you sayin you might have to plow for her


I may have to. Then send the plumber over there to plow her driveway.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

speaking of ***** cats, take a guess on what happens when you try and save one from two dogs


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1635928 said:


> Met a woman with two cats today. One was named Snow and the other was Storm.


storm snow?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1635940 said:


> storm snow?


You need more sleep.


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1635939 said:


> speaking of ***** cats, take a guess on what happens when you try and save one from two dogs


Dog attacks you?


----------



## dieselss

No. You don't get as much from taco Bell anymore. Bahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1635945 said:


> Dog attacks you?


The puppies wanted to play, the cat didn't..... she'll be find.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1635942 said:


> You need sleep.


I fixed for ya....


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1635948 said:


> The puppies wanted to play, the cat didn't..... she'll be find.


Viscous little things


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1635939 said:


> speaking of ***** cats, take a guess on what happens when you try and save one from two dogs


Kinda looked like your wideout??


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1635950 said:


> I fixed for ya....


Do they atleast give you a week or two after this one is done?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1635985 said:


> Do they atleast give you a week or two after this one is done?


I've been thinking about loading at my bike going to Utah ride in the sand. it's been a couple of years since I've done that


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sweet nutin better than full throttle in around a berm...oh ya the good ol days


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

yep I'm looking to sub to some one else next winter...
some one that will pay me....\

looking for good contractors that pay....

let me know


----------



## 01PStroke

Reliable Snow and Ice;1636006 said:


> yep I'm looking to sub to some one else next winter...
> some one that will pay me....\
> 
> looking for good contractors that pay....
> 
> let me know


Where are you out of? Can't see on my phone


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1635991 said:


> I've been thinking about loading at my bike going to Utah ride in the sand. it's been a couple of years since I've done that


What kinda bike do you have?



01PStroke;1636020 said:


> Where are you out of? Can't see on my phone


Says Lockport.


----------



## 01PStroke

Not bad. We should have a m&g soon


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1636021 said:


> What kinda bike do you have?
> 
> Says Lockport.


 a raptor 700,Polaris Scrambler 500,and kids 50


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1636038 said:


> a raptor 700,Polaris Scrambler 500,and kids 50


And a 1978 bronco on 44's...;-)


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

01PStroke;1636020 said:


> Where are you out of? Can't see on my phone


I'm in lockport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1636040 said:


> And a 1978 bronco on 44's...;-)


Its a 1977 actually... its the baby model. I've never really cared for the fullsize


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1636040 said:


> And a 1978 bronco on 44's...;-)


Dennis I was going to move your plow while you were at work today, but then lost interest as it sounded like work was involved.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

01PStroke;1636024 said:


> Not bad. We should have a m&g soon


I agree! Talk to your small friend, I think we are supposed to meet up tongiht.


----------



## 01PStroke

Hambrick & Co.;1636064 said:


> I agree! Talk to your small friend, I think we are supposed to meet up tongiht.


"Small" LOL


----------



## 01PStroke

Reliable Snow and Ice;1636041 said:


> I'm in lockport


Sweet. There's quite a few of us down in the Orland/Tinley/Mokena area


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1636038 said:


> a raptor 700,Polaris Scrambler 500,and kids 50


Not a bad variety of machines.

I've got a Suzuki Z400 and a friend who I usually ride with has a Scrambler 500.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

01PStroke;1636069 said:


> Sweet. There's quite a few of us down in the Orland/Tinley/Mokena area


yeah i'm looking for big lots to handle...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1636052 said:


> Its a 1977 actually... its the baby model. I've never really cared for the fullsize


ME neither i had a 1972 with 33's metallic blue with white deck stripes and white vynel interior


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I've had two 74's and a 76 in the past.

Payday today.....210 hours.....yea baby!!!!

See a 2014 in the near future


----------



## snowguys

Drinks on pat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1636120 said:


> Drinks on pat


And hooters and wings!!!


----------



## Sawboy

Waaaaaaaaaiiiit until I get back from vacation pleeeeeeease. Be back 5/27


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1636126 said:


> Waaaaaaaaaiiiit until I get back from vacation pleeeeeeease. Be back 5/27


Neeeevvvaaarrrr hahaha


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1636126 said:


> Waaaaaaaaaiiiit until I get back from vacation pleeeeeeease. Be back 5/27


I'll still be working 100 plus til june so take us time.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1636128 said:


> I'll still be working 100 plus til june so take us time.


drinks on bob????? I'll be a cheap date if that's the case.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

next week's weather's looking very very interesting


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1636145 said:


> next week's weather's looking very very interesting


good. i just pulled the plows out from storage.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1636145 said:


> next week's weather's looking very very interesting


I know you like it but I don't. Rain, rain go away.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1636150 said:


> I know you like it but I don't. Rain, rain go away.


I dislike it in January when is 33 degrees


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1636168 said:


> I dislike it in January when is 33 degrees


At that time of the year, you and me both!


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1636145 said:


> next week's weather's looking very very interesting





road2damascus;1636148 said:


> good. i just pulled the plows out from storage.





Pushin 2 Please;1636150 said:


> I know you like it but I don't. Rain, rain go away.


My poly edges make great squeeges!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

you know this sucks. having to go threw all this BS just to get paid.....

what is it with some people now a days...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks Like I could be in Texas mid-week!


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1636214 said:


> Looks Like I could be in Texas mid-week!


Like I said If you need help let me know, I could possibly be interested.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

1olddogtwo;1636214 said:


> Looks Like I could be in Texas mid-week!


I will be in Indy for the next couple. You headed out that way anytime soon.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck never mind Texas just look at poor Oaklahoma.and those kids as well as the Hospital which vanished ??? God speed to all....


----------



## snowish10

Whats a good brand and place to buy a diesel fuel filter??


----------



## Mark13

snowish10;1636260 said:


> Whats a good brand and place to buy a diesel fuel filter??


What's it for?
If it's for your 7.3 get a Motorcraft from Ford.


----------



## snowish10

Mark13;1636262 said:


> What's it for?
> If it's for your 7.3 get a Motorcraft from Ford.


Yes, sorry I should have wrote that. Okay thanks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1636262 said:


> What's it for?
> If it's for your 7.3 get a Motorcraft from Ford.


for peace of mind I buy all my filters at ford


----------



## snowish10

Who here does there own oil changes or do you just bring them to a place and get them done?


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1636267 said:


> for peace of mind I buy all my filters at ford


x2.



snowish10;1636268 said:


> Who here does there own oil changes or do you just bring them to a place and get them done?


I do mine myself. No sense paying someone else to do it, they are simple enough to do.


----------



## road2damascus

snowish10;1636268 said:


> Who here does there own oil changes or do you just bring them to a place and get them done?


I do mine most of the time because i get to pick out the quality of oil and filter. When i have a bunch of containers filled of waste oil, i call Joe at cpw and he comes and picks it up. They use it to heat their shop in the winter.


----------



## dieselss

x3 ford filters,,,,except air.
and driveway oil changes here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I take care of my own powerstroke for personal satisfaction, don't want the other man touching it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1636280 said:


> I take care of my own powerstroke for personal satisfaction, don't want the other man touching it.


 U. Poor guy. Ur in need of some serious  :laughing:


----------



## Mark13

I'm not helping him.


----------



## dieselss

C'Mon man,,,what are friends for


----------



## snowish10

Thanks, I got a motorcraft fuel filter from ford.


----------



## dieselss

What about f.f. if you want good oil. I get amsoil at a good price


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Amsoil.....snake oil


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Rotella 20w50


----------



## 01PStroke

Rotella here too. 

HOLY RAIN BATMAN


----------



## snowish10

i use rotella 15w40


----------



## Mark13

No rain here. 

I run Mobil Delvac or Motorcraft 15w40 in my truck.


----------



## road2damascus

Rain here. Thunder storms too


----------



## 1olddogtwo

7500 intervals of 5w40 and non existent DEF.....avg 19.3


----------



## dieselss

What's wrong with my snake oil?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

rotella 15w only


----------



## metallihockey88

5w40 synthetic valvoline is all this one and my last one will see. All other fluids are full synthetic snake oil lol


----------



## metallihockey88

1olddogtwo;1636369 said:


> 7500 intervals of 5w40 and non existent DEF.....avg 19.3


19.3. I remember those days. Been creepin up again to about 17mpg now that its getting warmer


----------



## snowish10

I've been seeing avg 14 in the city driving, wish I could get a bit more.

And is it true if you clean the exhaust back pressure sensor and tube you'll get a little better fuel mileage??


----------



## dieselss

More than likely if you try to remove it,,,,it'll break. 
And I have never heard of that


----------



## snowish10

Okay. 
Just trying to think of ways to get better fuel mileage.


----------



## dieselss

Good tuner always helps. A custom one is generally better then a boxed one. 
You do exhaust and intake yet?


----------



## snowish10

dp tuner, 5" from the bed back and no intake yet


----------



## dieselss

So you still got stock pipe at turbo and cat and muffler on it?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1636405 said:


> More than likely if you try to remove it,,,,it'll break.
> And I have never heard of that


Also heard removing air from spare tire youll get better fuel mpg..ya think...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Also a wee bit of hot shot secrete to da mix helps


----------



## dieselss

More air in the tire. Less resistance c'mon Dennis you should know that!!!


----------



## snowish10

dieselss;1636409 said:


> So you still got stock pipe at turbo and cat and muffler on it?


Yes for the stock pipe and no cat or muffler. I have a banks intercooler, and big head waste gate.


----------



## 01PStroke

snowish10;1636408 said:


> dp tuner, 5" from the bed back and no intake yet


What tune(s) are you running


----------



## 1olddogtwo

metallihockey88;1636402 said:


> 5w40 synthetic valvoline is all this one and my last one will see. All other fluids are full synthetic snake oil lol


couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## snowish10

01PStroke;1636418 said:


> What tune(s) are you running


I can pick from stock, economy, race, or smoke. But I keep it on economy, makes a big difference from the stock setting.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1636418 said:


> What tune(s) are you running


MY TUNES ARE N THE WILD SIDE 97.9 FM LOOP ON THE MILD SIDE 99.5 USA COUNTRY FOR ECONOMY WLIT FM

FOR SMOKE MY COPY OF ...RUSH 2112 CRANKED UP


----------



## Cover Guy

Just a heads up. Do not buy anything from Manteno Ford. They are the biggest liars and cheats around. I just bought a truck there yesterday. I knew it had issues, but not major issues. They tried to hide that the motor had major issues. So, long story short, I tried to get my money back, less than 24 hours after the purchase, and they pretty much told me to get screwed.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Cover Guy;1636437 said:


> Just a heads up. Do not buy anything from Manteno Ford. They are the biggest liars and cheats around. I just bought a truck there yesterday. I knew it had issues, but not major issues. They tried to hide that the motor had major issues. So, long story short, I tried to get my money back, less than 24 hours after the purchase, and they pretty much told me to get screwed.


So whats up with the motor.gas or diesel.what year and make also sorry to hear your dilema


----------



## Cover Guy

02 7.3 diesel ford. it has diesel coming from the head I talked to a guy that had looked at this truck awhile back today that said they knew about the issues then so they had the motor all cleaned up. to fix the motor at a shop would be more than the trucks worth I couldn't do stuff like this to my custemers and sleep at nite


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cover Guy;1636437 said:


> Just a heads up. Do not buy anything from Manteno Ford. They are the biggest liars and cheats around. I just bought a truck there yesterday. I knew it had issues, but not major issues. They tried to hide that the motor had major issues. So, long story short, I tried to get my money back, less than 24 hours after the purchase, and they pretty much told me to get screwed.


Be weary of all odd year Super Dutys since 99....I've traded a few in.


----------



## Cover Guy

1olddogtwo;1636441 said:


> Be weary of all odd year Super Dutys since 99....I've traded a few in.


I thought I was getting a great deal on the truck and expected to spend 3 to 4 grand but that wouldn't Even come close to fixing the motor


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Get ahold of atty general lisa madigan office.call the local news also pats right anything he owened was rode hard and put away wet


----------



## Cover Guy

DIRISHMAN;1636443 said:


> Get ahold of atty general lisa madigan office.call the local news also pats right anything he owened was rode hard and put away wet


I have my attorney working on it wright now.


----------



## Cover Guy

Anyone know what a ford V10 with 3.73 rear end mite get for fuel economy


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cover Guy;1636445 said:


> Anyone know what a ford V10 with 3.73 rear end mite get for fuel economy


If 4x4.....10/12ish

With amsoil 20


----------



## dieselss

So what's wrong with the motor? 
7.3s are still.cheaper to fix then the 6.0 and 6.4s
22 with amsoil pat. I got the monthly news letter. They updated the numbers lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

my bad I thought it was royal purple thst got 22


----------



## Cover Guy

The shop told me the heads need to be pulled. When I test drove the truck I noticed there was fuel on the battery I figured it had to be a fuel line or injecter but it is something to do with the heads. when it sets and runs you try to find it you can't. So John from river valley truck repair in kankakee which is a friend of mine told me to not to wast money on the truck ill go with what he says


----------



## Cover Guy

1olddogtwo;1636447 said:


> If 4x4.....10/12ish
> 
> With amsoil 20


Thanks Pat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Cover Guy;1636452 said:


> Thanks Pat


No problem, good luck with ur fight


----------



## DIRISHMAN

So what did ya pay for truck .and cam2 blueblood racing get 22.125 royal purple 22.562 Amsoil 22.875 rotella 23 mpg


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I think I got frostbite today.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1636495 said:


> I think I got frostbite today.


Well get your hands outa freezer


----------



## dieselss

It was a tad chilly.


----------



## 01PStroke

Cover Guy;1636437 said:


> Just a heads up. Do not buy anything from Manteno Ford. They are the biggest liars and cheats around. I just bought a truck there yesterday. I knew it had issues, but not major issues. They tried to hide that the motor had major issues. So, long story short, I tried to get my money back, less than 24 hours after the purchase, and they pretty much told me to get screwed.


Heh. Ed Brooks owns the place. I was going to work there, but he screwed me out of a job.

X2 never buy anything from them.

They buy ALL their vehicles from the auction, and this isn't the first problem I've heard of!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1636503 said:



> Well get your hands outa freezer


What?

That's where I keep all the cold hard cash, she would never think about looking in there!!


----------



## dieselss

Cold change huh


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yea, another day....another .75¢ to be made today


----------



## dieselss

Well......don't spend it all in one place.


----------



## metallihockey88

dieselss;1636529 said:


> Well......don't spend it all in one place.


i remember the good ol days when that could buy you 3 wings are BWW


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Been eating at wingstop twice a week now. 50¢ a wing on Tues.


----------



## dieselss

metallihockey88;1636531 said:


> i remember the good ol days when that could buy you 3 wings are BWW


now they raise there price to .35 a wing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DT started at 6 this Am and last until Tuesday...... the first 8 on Monday is triple time........Maybe going to texas after this finishs, we just started a 3 month project down in Brownsville that should last until peak hurricane season.


----------



## snowguys

Pat what do you do for service master


----------



## DIRISHMAN

snowguys;1636596 said:


> Pat what do you do for service master


He's a pointer. You go over there , put that over here.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1636599 said:


> He's a pointer. You go over there , put that over here.


An Irish short hair pointer!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1636596 said:


> Pat what do you do for service master


That's a load question!!!! I'll go into detail later.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1636610 said:


> An Irish short hair pointer!


Figures lol


----------



## R&R Yard Design

He spends money that's not his


----------



## DIRISHMAN

This is What Pat does for work also


----------



## snowguys

Hahahahaha


----------



## dieselss

No. That's supposta be a plow right??


----------



## MR. Elite

Good day boys...!!! Hows every1 doing.... staying busy I hope!? 
Question of the day........ Has any1 ever redone there spreader in a bedliner substance??? 
I am finally starting to break down the meyer, hoping I may have it done by season with how busy Ive been!! 
But with all that I have read on here, I dont believe Ive ever heard of any1 ever doin this at all? 
Please tell me ur thoughts on this theory gentleman. 
Also, Whats the average lifespan of a meyer spreader motor and auger??? I believe mine is at the end?


----------



## dieselss

Like tailgate or vbox?


----------



## MR. Elite

tailgate, hitch style


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1636596 said:


> Pat what do you do for service master


My official title is Resource Coordinator. I do a majority of the purchases, spend quality time with vendors, deal with labor issues,deal with the logistics of people, équipement, and vehicles. My role is to keep everything outside of the job site flowing well so the work isn't interrupted. Bottom line is to do whatever is needed. Each event has its own little twist and turns but that's what I mostly do.

I technically work for SRM (ServiceMaster Recovery Management). We just deal with Large Loss events.

Snow is just for fun.....


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Anyone know of used 6 wheeler for sale? And by 6 wheeler I mean a tandem axle truck. Want somewhat lower miles and probably between 2002-2007. Needs to have air ride suspension.


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1636690 said:


> Anyone know of used 6 wheeler for sale? And by 6 wheeler I mean a tandem axle truck. Want somewhat lower miles and probably between 2002-2007. Needs to have air ride suspension.


Good luck with that hunt!! Like looking for a needle in a hay stack. Get a hold of Ron for his?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Yeah I know. I'm trying tho. Not much out there. Everyone is holding on to their pre emmisions trucks.


----------



## brianbrich1

Go get a new one!! Long term investment and not buying someone else's problem.


----------



## brianbrich1

Probably get an international automatic chasis for $85, 000 with the options you want. My 04 was 77 no air ride


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Another wet week ahead.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Gotta have air ride. And I'd probably get auto trans. But the new trucks with the emissions crap, are all having issues. Mostly if you let them idle is when they get issues. And mine spends a lot of time at idle with the pto running the pump. Both peterbilt and Mack dealers told me straight up that I would have issues with the truck considering the amount of idle time I do.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ryan what about Mack in Summit or IH on 47th and cental ?? Or house of trucks of 83


----------



## road2damascus

I heard the Springfield Peoria area just got hammered with some pretty strong t-storms. Heading our way. Mostly south of Chicago.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1636740 said:


> I heard the Springfield Peoria area just got hammered with some pretty strong t-storms. Heading our way. Mostly south of Chicago.


I've been watching Iowa get pounded all day actually the last 48 hours......been keeping an eye on ISU


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1636742 said:


> I've been watching Iowa get pounded all day actually the last 48 hours......been keeping an eye on ISU


So what do you predict for tonight. Radar says it will break as it gets closer to the lake


----------



## road2damascus

My sister was a cyclone.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1636743 said:


> So what do you predict for tonight. Radar says it will break as it gets closer to the lake


Rain.....LOL...We did ISU in 2010, was out there for 3 months.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1636744 said:


> My sister was a cyclone.


Mine just played twister.....


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1636690 said:


> Anyone know of used 6 wheeler for sale? And by 6 wheeler I mean a tandem axle truck. Want somewhat lower miles and probably between 2002-2007. Needs to have air ride suspension.





brianbrich1;1636709 said:


> Good luck with that hunt!! Like looking for a needle in a hay stack. Get a hold of Ron for his?


That's what I was gonna say. I thought Ron was selling his? Maybe he did already? I haven't seen it in his yard for a while now.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1636753 said:


> That's what I was gonna say. I thought Ron was selling his? Maybe he did already? I haven't seen it in his yard for a while now.


Huh?.....sully did u login as P2P again


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Come on, you know he is drunk. Its a holiday


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Not me Ron. Come on. Ron that went with me to get a load of sand. 



Yes, it's a holiday, Hawks are on and I'm drinking!


----------



## Bird21

Sully Call me tomorrow re: the 6 wheeler


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Do u have my cell? Call me or pm me ur number. Yours is at my office and I won't be going there until tomorrow evening


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1636767 said:


> Do u have my cell? Call me or pm me ur number. Yours is at my office and I won't be going there until tomorrow evening


Long day off???


----------



## road2damascus

You were right your predictions. It rained last night.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1636774 said:


> You were right your predictions. It rained last night.


even a blind squirrel finds his nut once in awhile.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

1olddogtwo;1636773 said:


> Long day off???


I wish. Too busy and not gonna go to office in am. Im just going right to the job site.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1636776 said:


> I wish. Too busy and not gonna go to office in am. Im just going right to the job site.


I'm already at the job site, another 100+ week Will tie my personal best. Friday I have to drive to Louisville then Terre Haute Indiana then back here.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1636777 said:


> I'm already at the job site, another 100+ week Will tie my personal best. Friday I have to drive to Louisville then Terre Haute Indiana then back here.


Ataboy rack up those miles just more reason to spend that money in da freezer fir a new one


----------



## road2damascus

At hospital today. Wifey gets the kidneys pounded on. BIG stones won't pass.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

bring her here, we have access to a SR and our out of towners are staying at a holiday inn. 50% discounted rate for going thru the apprenticeship program

View attachment 2013 truck.pdf


been looking, just don't have the time


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1636781 said:


> bring her here, we have access to a SR and our out of towners are staying at a holiday inn. 50% discounted rate for going thru the apprenticeship program
> 
> View attachment 126549
> 
> 
> been looking, just don't have the time


So far i only pay 6.51 for pain killers.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Wait until tonight....the weather looks .....interesting...... especially south southwest.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh ya watching tommy boy now


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1636802 said:


> Oh ya watching tommy boy now


Bees bees they are everywhere! Save your selves.


----------



## road2damascus

The jeep with the pull plow will no longer be plowing snow. It will be headed to Mexico this winter. Just sold it.


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1636808 said:


> The jeep with the pull plow will no longer be plowing snow. It will be headed to Mexico this winter. Just sold it.


:salute: bye bye Jeep! You were a beast


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1636809 said:


> :salute: bye bye Jeep! You were a beast


Pull plow will be put on the jimmy : )
In fact, i think its pull plows for all.


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1636809 said:


> :salute: bye bye Jeep! You were a beast


What do you think? Suburban plows easier with pull plow or harder?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1636808 said:


> The jeep with the pull plow will no longer be plowing snow. It will be headed to Mexico this winter. Just sold it.


Maybe it will hauling snow in Mexico?


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1636812 said:


> Maybe it will hauling snow in Mexico?


What ever its hauling, it won't see salt anymore. Only had two small rust spots in the end.


----------



## road2damascus

Truckside old wrangler unimount up for sale. Mount wiring controller.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1636812 said:


> Maybe it will hauling snow in Mexico?


Nope just more family across the boarder


----------



## 1olddogtwo

it has to have had rain to 2 inches in the last 45 minutes


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Tornado or at least a rotating cloud system spotted heading towards New Lenox.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

I bet we got more than that down here.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1636817 said:


> it has to have had rain to 2 inches in the last 45 minutes


Its about to pour buckets here. Flash flood warnings.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I swear there a white caps on 294 right now


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1636820 said:


> Tornado or at least a rotating cloud system spotted heading towards New Lenox.


It is south of us and has already passed.


----------



## road2damascus

Just got a lightning show up here. Some rain but not the severity of what it looked it was going to be.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Should a busy week in the wet/damage dept.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1636852 said:


> Should a busy week in the wet/damage dept.


AS well as the wind dept


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pat i almost called ya my mom and dads house just flooded last night .there furnace and ac unit went out The other day so they had it replaced.Except the moroon forgot to turn the power back on the one wall in the basement which is were the sump is so when it rained last night the got 5 1/2 iches if water in the entire basement .just got back from there what a mess .I now understand what you guys up north had x5 for you all.


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1636811 said:


> What do you think? Suburban plows easier with pull plow or harder?


It's a commercial vehicle now. Working alongside my F350. No need for the pull plow on it


----------



## snowguys

You try and call the company that did the furnace and see what they have to say?



DIRISHMAN;1636875 said:


> Pat i almost called ya my mom and dads house just flooded last night .there furnace and ac unit went out The other day so they had it replaced.Except the moroon forgot to turn the power back on the one wall in the basement which is were the sump is so when it rained last night the got 5 1/2 iches if water in the entire basement .just got back from there what a mess .I now understand what you guys up north had x5 for you all.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1636811 said:


> What do you think? Suburban plows easier with pull plow or harder?


Should be a excellent driveway rig..,...


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1636894 said:


> Should be a excellent driveway rig..,...


Thumbs Up

The pull plow would make, what is hard plowing with the suburban, easier.....I think 

I will be driving it this season. No one likes it so I will take it. Its got the least amount of visibility but I don't need to see my accounts anymore. I just feel for the driveway markers. Maybe put some curb feelers on it :laughing:


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1636885 said:


> It's a commercial vehicle now. Working alongside my F350. No need for the pull plow on it


Nothing in writing for the commercial end. I am going to set up both the 1 ton and suburban for pull plows and tailgate spreaders. Interchangeable. So in 10 minutes or less, you could hook up either.


----------



## Sawboy

Uhhh. Get that commercial rolling buddy. There's an F350 getting a wide out put on it. She'll be all dressed up with no place to go


----------



## road2damascus

185 days till December 1st.


----------



## 01PStroke

204 days till winter.

How many days till our first push Pat?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy yes they got the heating and ac guy back but of coarse he trying to weezil his way out.Heck thats all fine and dandy about days til winter and Dec 1 .what we need is when will the first pushable snow be.exspecialy the last couple of season we had.probly be like last year NO Snow till Jan


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1636917 said:


> Sawboy yes they got the heating and ac guy back but of coarse he trying to weezil his way out.Heck thats all fine and dandy about days til winter and Dec 1 .what we need is when will the first pushable snow be.exspecialy the last couple of season we had.probly be like last year NO Snow till Jan


Shhhhhh..

Ill put a guess out there. Early 1st snow, late November early December. Then slow through beginning of January. Lots of salt through February and snow February through March


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1636915 said:


> 204 days till winter.
> 
> How many days till our first push Pat?


Let's see, four years of above snow, a year of below snow followed by a drought, followed by an year of below snow followed by a record Spring for rain.....let me think about that answer now

be careful tonight guys it might be a wild for some.


----------



## snowguys

Looks like all of artic skid steers

http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/3822325302.html


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1636952 said:


> Looks like all of artic skid steers
> 
> http://chicago.craigslist.org/sox/cto/3822325302.html


All would be 120 cat skids plus the NH's and Bobcat's


----------



## condo plow

hello everyone


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Looks Enticing only 202 days till winter


----------



## snowguys

What you think just last year models then?


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone know where I could get a 2008-2010 f350 tailgate??


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wow how sad Oaklahoma just got hit again by a Tornado.God speed to all...


----------



## Sawboy

I'm leaving for Oklahoma on June 10th. Humanitarian run. Me and the dog are bringing water, pet supplies, tools and jeans / boots / gloves

Check it out on FB "Oklahoma Relief Run"


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1637010 said:


> I'm leaving for Oklahoma on June 10th. Humanitarian run. Me and the dog are bringing water, pet supplies, tools and jeans / boots / gloves
> 
> Check it out on FB "Oklahoma Relief Run"


Be nice if a bunch of us on here could get our trucks loaded with supplies and go help???


----------



## snowish10

DIRISHMAN;1637016 said:


> Be nice if a bunch of us on here could get our trucks loaded with supplies and go help???


I'd have to agree!!


----------



## metallihockey88

DIRISHMAN;1637016 said:


> Be nice if a bunch of us on here could get our trucks loaded with supplies and go help???


I would love to but with the new job can't rake the time off. But Bob if you got room I would love get some stuff for you to bring out for me. Text me a list of some stuff I can get for out there. Your a great guy for doing this. Hats off to ya bud


----------



## Sawboy

metallihockey88;1637018 said:


> I would love to but with the new job can't rake the time off. But Bob if you got room I would love get some stuff for you to bring out for me. Text me a list of some stuff I can get for out there. Your a great guy for doing this. Hats off to ya bud


I'll give ya text. We've collected lots of stuff already. Right now the biggest needs are pet supplies, tools (hand or power) and we really need gas cards / credit gift cards. Expensive trip, and we're funding it personally and thru donations.

And Dirishman, they're gonna need help for a LONG time! I'd be happy to do another run in August or something.


----------



## snowish10

How long are you staying down there sawboy?


----------



## 01PStroke

Let me know if you want another truck, have one available


----------



## Sawboy

Leaving on the 10th, and I'll be back by the 14th. I'll keep that spare truck in mind!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sounds goods Aug/Sept ? Have to see about work


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ill see if my store mngr can maybe donate some stuff from Hdepot???


----------



## Sawboy

DIRISHMAN;1637029 said:


> Ill see if my store mngr can maybe donate some stuff from Hdepot???


Sweet wesport


----------



## 01PStroke

Sawboy;1637027 said:


> Leaving on the 10th, and I'll be back by the 14th. I'll keep that spare truck in mind!


Do you have a contact down there?


----------



## Sawboy

Yes. My friend has already been down there.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1637033 said:


> Yes. My friend has already been down there.


do you need some diesel fuel


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowguys;1636982 said:


> What you think just last year models then?


if I remember correctly the early predictions were right


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1636997 said:


> Does anyone know where I could get a 2008-2010 f350 tailgate??


just about any parking lot


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1637040 said:


> do you need some diesel fuel


Hell yeah. My truck runs on it! Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

meet me tomorrow at PetSmart next to Home Depot in Broadview give me a text when you're available


----------



## Sawboy

You got it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Red or green?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1636997 said:


> Does anyone know where I could get a 2008-2010 f350 tailgate??


Noon tomorrow there will be a black 06 and 12 in a parking lot near ya


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Saw let me know as I can can fill a trailer if we need to and haul ass. If we can get pallets of food or water or anything I am willing to help


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1637056 said:


> Noon tomorrow there will be a black 06 and 12 in a parking lot near ya


hmmmmmm. Im going to need a new one soon.


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1637048 said:


> You got it!


Can you text or call me I got a few questions about your trip your going on. I'll pm you my number.


----------



## Sawboy

Be tough to take my tail gate with me in the truck. Lol. 

R&R, are you saying you have a trailer you can fill water or food?

Snowish, will do


----------



## 1olddogtwo

looks like another beautiful day


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

so looks like I have to put mechanic lean on some of my last company's customers 
boy there going to be pissed when they find out....
all this BS just to collect 1400 bucks


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Oh ya at the HDepot today yahoo beautiful day..


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I'm looking for a good company to work for this coming winter.... any ideas


----------



## 01PStroke

Reliable Snow and Ice;1637088 said:


> I'm looking for a good company to work for this coming winter.... any ideas


Let us get closer to the season lol.. I don't think most of us even know what's going on yet. I will keep you in mind


----------



## Sawboy

Pat thanks for the donation today bud! Oh, and for the smoke show that upset that lady! LMAO


----------



## R&R Yard Design

We could use the enclosed or flatbed trailers


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

has any one ever had to put a lean on place b4 to get your money?

what is involved


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

01PStroke;1637091 said:


> Let us get closer to the season lol.. I don't think most of us even know what's going on yet. I will keep you in mind


yeah keep me in mind......


----------



## WilliamOak

Pat just saw ya on 1st ave just south of 290


----------



## 1olddogtwo

what you doing in my neighborhood


----------



## WilliamOak

Service master called and asked me to keep tabs on you. They are gonna pay me in wings and beer... Every two weeks jack


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WilliamOak;1637124 said:


> Service master called and asked me to keep tabs on you. They are gonna pay me in wings and beer... Every two weeks jack


Wow the must have stepped up the pay last guy only got wienners and fries


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1637124 said:


> Service master called and asked me to keep tabs on you. They are gonna pay me in wings and beer... Every two weeks jack


you're a far lucky your man than me...every two weeks they added tokens to my WIC card, it has beverage restrictions


----------



## Sawboy

Adam - (Snowish10), got your donations. Thank you sir!


----------



## snowish10

Sawboy;1637135 said:


> Adam - (Snowish10), got your donations. Thank you sir!


No problem. Thanks you for what your doing.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well the black beauty may be gone before the end of the week


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1637146 said:


> well the black beauty may be gone before the end of the week


why??? buying another one?


----------



## R&R Yard Design

I call dibs on the number and lights


----------



## SullivanSeptic

If anyone is interested in my story. Lol. I'm on the cover of my industry trade magazine. Take a look. Maybe go to my Facebook and link through there. Maybe "like" my Facebook.

http://www.pumper.com/editorial/2013/06/another_way_to_serve


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1637200 said:


> If anyone is interested in my story. Lol. I'm on the cover of my industry trade magazine. Take a look. Maybe go to my Facebook and link through there. Maybe "like" my Facebook.
> 
> http://www.pumper.com/editorial/2013/06/another_way_to_serve


Story, you mean rap sheet?

Nice job.


----------



## Sawboy

01Pstroke (Joe) has joined the caravan leaving on Monday. Welcome aboard Joe!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

SullivanSeptic;1637200 said:


> If anyone is interested in my story. Lol. I'm on the cover of my industry trade magazine. Take a look. Maybe go to my Facebook and link through there. Maybe "like" my Facebook.
> http://www.pumper.com/editorial/2013/06/another_way_to_serve


It the pic off you with a new one or the old one welded together


----------



## 01PStroke

Sawboy;1637228 said:


> 01Pstroke (Joe) has joined the caravan leaving on Monday. Welcome aboard Joe!!


Hey, I'm just a helper!


----------



## SullivanSeptic

DIRISHMAN;1637245 said:


> It the pic off you with a new one or the old one welded together


That's the old truck. Those pixs were taken last summer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1637247 said:


> That's the old truck. Those pixs were taken last summer.


did you find a new truck yet


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I found 2 chassis I want to look at. But one is in Oklahoma and the other is in Minnesota. I also have one locally but IRS a long shot if it will work.


----------



## brianbrich1

SullivanSeptic;1637200 said:


> If anyone is interested in my story. Lol. I'm on the cover of my industry trade magazine. Take a look. Maybe go to my Facebook and link through there. Maybe "like" my Facebook.
> 
> http://www.pumper.com/editorial/2013/06/another_way_to_serve


Nice write up Ryan. ..


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ryan what wheel base you need or close to it may have found ya an old Auburn truck


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I can shorten nor lenghten the wheel base. I am assuming I will have to do that to any truck I get. I just know I need air ride suspension.


----------



## Sawboy

Failed upload


----------



## Sawboy

[/URL]

3,000 pounds of dog food Oklahoma bound! :salute:


----------



## snowish10

3,000 pounds of dog food Oklahoma bound! :salute:[/QUOTE]

Looks good! Good luck with the trip!Thumbs Up


----------



## Sawboy

That's just my truck. Joes truck will be loaded up too. And there is a 12x6 trailer going too. I'll post pics of all that too


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice looking Saw. Good luck with trip. Which one if ya is going to pull the trailer and with what...?


----------



## Sawboy

I'll be pulling the trailer.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What do people do on days off....tomorrow might be my 1st since April 13.


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Don't ask me. I don't know either.


----------



## 01PStroke

Sawboy;1637393 said:


> I'll be pulling the trailer.


Ill be pulling another


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1637401 said:


> Ill be pulling another


What ya going to be haulin joe.


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1637403 said:


> What ya going to be haulin joe.


Supplies supplies supplies!


----------



## snowguys

Good luck guys


----------



## Sawboy

01PStroke;1637401 said:


> Ill be pulling another


Yup! Just heard today we had to get a 2nd purplebou


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1637400 said:


> Don't ask me. I don't know either.


We have the same problems, I can't find a truck within 6 states. I found 3 I wanted, one was just sold, the other two won't trade my dealer.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

1olddogtwo;1637424 said:


> We have the same problems, I can't find a truck within 6 states. I found 3 I wanted, one was just sold, the other two won't trade my dealer.


I am willing to drive anything up from texas, as long as you pay my air fair back here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PabstBlueRibbon;1637440 said:


> I am willing to drive anything up from texas, as long as you pay my air fair back here


NOT!!! once you here you cant go back :laughing: besisdes Pat will send ya back in a service master shipping container


----------



## SullivanSeptic

PabstBlueRibbon;1637440 said:


> I am willing to drive anything up from texas, as long as you pay my air fair back here


If you find me a good truck, I would gladly pay you to drive it here. And fly you back.


----------



## 01PStroke

And we're off!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1637465 said:


> And we're off!


Good luck Joe have a safe trip send us pics


----------



## 01PStroke

Ill post more as they come in. We're about half way to OK now.


----------



## dieselss

Nice security system lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1637501 said:


> Nice security system lol


Looks like like petey from little rascals


----------



## Sawboy

That's my boy Diesel. He's an AWESOME security system........if barking and licking is scary!? Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1637539 said:


> That's my boy Diesel. He's an AWESOME security system........if barking and licking is scary!? Lol


NIce saw... you guys there


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1637542 said:


> NIce saw... you guys there


We've arrived on the outskirts. Headed in tomorrow


----------



## Sawboy

Dropped off a couple thousand pounds of dog food today to a rescue group. 40 acres, horses, dogs, goats, chickens, and cats. All run by TWO women, 100% donations. They can use every bit of what we brought. It's truly amazing to know you're helping people that need it. 

Oh, and the bonus......I had three farm fresh chicken eggs. "Had" being the operative word. I busted one in my cup holder. Very non triumphant!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WTG Saw & Joe.... just goes to show there is still some good people....& I do mean some...


----------



## DIRISHMAN

A gigantic line of powerful thunderstorms could affect one in five Americans on Wednesday as it rumbles from Iowa to Maryland packing hail, lightning and tree-toppling winds.

Meteorologist are warning that the continuous line of storms may even spawn an unusual weather event called a derecho (duh-RAY'-choh), which is a massive storm of strong straight-line winds spanning at least 240 miles. Wednesday's storms are also likely to generate tornadoes and cause power outages that will be followed by oppressive heat, said Bill Bunting, operations chief at the National Weather Service's Storm Prediction Center in Norman, Okla.

The risk of severe weather in Chicago, Indianapolis, Cincinnati and Columbus, Ohio, is roughly 45 times higher than on a normal June day, Bunting said. Detroit, Baltimore, Washington, Milwaukee, Pittsburgh and Louisville, Ky., have a risk level 15 times more than normal. All told, the area the weather service considers to be under heightened risk of dangerous weather includes 64 million people in 10 states.

"It's a pretty high threat," Bunting said, who also warned that the storms will produce large hail and dangerous lightning. "We don't want to scare people, but we want them to be aware."

Wednesday "might be the worst severe weather outbreak for this part of the country for the year," said Jeff Masters, meteorology director at Weather Underground.

You can have tornadoes and a derecho at the same time, but at any given place Wednesday the straight-line winds are probably more likely.

Last year, a derecho caused at least $1 billion in damage from Chicago to Washington, killing 13 people and leaving more than 4 million people without power, according to the weather service. Winds reached nearly 100 mph in some places and in addition to the 13 people who died from downed trees, another 34 people died from the heat wave that followed in areas without power.

Derechoes, with winds of at least 58 mph, occur about once a year in the Midwest. Rarer than tornadoes but with weaker winds, derechoes produce damage over a much wider area.

Wednesday's storm probably won't be as powerful as 2012's historic one, but it is expected to cause widespread problems, Bunting said.

The storms are the type that will move so fast that "by the time you see the dark sky and distant thunder you may have only minutes to get to safe shelter," Bunting said.

The storms will start late morning or early afternoon in eastern Iowa, hit Chicago by early afternoon and move east at about 40 mph, Bunting said. If the storm remains intact after crossing the Appalachian Mountains, which would be rare for a derecho, it should hit the Washington area by late afternoon or early evening, he said.

For Washington, Philadelphia and parts of the Mid-Atlantic the big storm risk continues and even increases a bit Thursday, according to the weather service.

___

Online:

The Storm Prediction Center: www.spc.noaa.gov

Seth Borenstein can be followed at http://twitter.com/borenbears


----------



## Sawboy

Great. Wife is home alone.


----------



## dieselss

Batten dwn the hatches. Some nice light shows tho


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yes jeff just had it pass thru my neck of the woods.


----------



## Sawboy

Mission accomplished. Headed home.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well have a safe one back...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1637581 said:


> Mission accomplished. Headed home.


sounds like you need more fuel and food


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1637585 said:


> sounds like you need more fuel and food


Meet ya at bdubs in Tulsa!


----------



## Sawboy

01PStroke;1637587 said:


> Meet ya at bdubs in Tulsa!


LMAO! :laughing:


----------



## Sawboy

1,800 miles in 4 days. Tired, but I know "we done good". Joe, you were a welcome addition! Glad you made the trip man.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1637646 said:


> 1,800 miles in 4 days. Tired, but I know "we done good". Joe, you were a welcome addition! Glad you made the trip man.


Nice Going Guys Thumbs Up


----------



## 01PStroke

It was a pleasure and hope to do it again!


----------



## Sawboy

Post some pics. I'm going to bed! By the way......Diesel CRASHED on the couch 3 minutes after coming in the door, and hasn't budged!


----------



## 01PStroke

I'm guessing hell get up in about 3 days!


----------



## Sawboy

Diesel at a collection site that took a lot of our donations.


----------



## Sawboy

The "OK Save a Dog Society". The woman kneeling is one of TWO women who runs 40 acre rescue with everything from chickens, to dogs, to horses.


----------



## Sawboy

One of the stray pups we brought back to the shelter. This guy woulda been dead in two weeks from this injury. Joe transported him and his buddy!


----------



## Sawboy

Diesel getting his Therapy Dog groove on bringing smiles


----------



## Sawboy

The crew


----------



## Sawboy

And finally.......the reason we went. This kind of devastation cannot be understood until you stand in the middle of it. It's just devastating.


----------



## 01PStroke

Sawboy;1637701 said:


> And finally.......the reason we went. This kind of devastation cannot be understood until you stand in the middle of it. It's just devastating.


I agree 100%. People keep asking me about it and I tell them to get in their car and go. You can't possibly describe it with words or pictures.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yes Absolutley.I was in Search and Rescue for people in the Painfield Tornado when I was with Westernsprings Fire Dept and arrived on scene and was on AWE!!!!.

Reminded me of the other one I was in as a child .The OAKLAWN Tornado half of OakLAWN was gone By me the,High School,Roller Rink, Southfield Mall, the mobile home park on Harlem; the catholic school on SW/HWY and central. man I could go on..No fun when the skys turn Green and Bam


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Sawboy and diesel,

Thats a pretty amazing thing you did there. I give you all the respect in the world for doing it. A lot of people talk about helping and you guys actually did. I hope you can get paid back in in spades somewhere in life. I know you will. So congrats on being bad a$$ and having the guts to do a great deed!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice Ryan.and yes we Salute you boys for your Good deeds.Way to goussmileyflag:salute:


----------



## Sawboy

SullivanSeptic;1637716 said:


> Sawboy and diesel,
> 
> Thats a pretty amazing thing you did there. I give you all the respect in the world for doing it. A lot of people talk about helping and you guys actually did. I hope you can get paid back in in spades somewhere in life. I know you will. So congrats on being bad a$$ and having the guts to do a great deed!


Thanks man. Now, on to the next major thing that needs addressing......when is the next BWW meetup?!! ussmileyflag


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Somebody needs to post a pic of there new toy. I would but don't know how. It's purrty!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The old baby









The new one









Twins again!!!!!

Still doing the paperwork


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Now the fun part of taking apart the old one and putting everything into the new one!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We agree upon price hour ago, they wrote up the wrong truck info....still waiting on doing the paperwork again....killing the deal in 10 mins if they can't get their act together.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1637750 said:


> We agree upon price hour ago, they wrote up the wrong truck info....still waiting on doing the paperwork again....killing the deal in 10 mins if they can't get their act together.


Well??!!? What's the deal?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Pushin 2 Please;1637749 said:


> Now the fun part of taking apart the old one and putting everything into the new one!


got home around 630, old truck:

rear bumber/camera/lights....done

rear air bags.....done

rear taillights/strobes.....done

tomorrow:

plow mount,front bumber, rigid lights

air tank and compressor

lightbar, back rack, LED strobes,work lights

front headlights/strobes

radio,gps unit, a crap ton of wiring plus whatever I'm forgetting


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Heck pat you aughta fire both the bad boys up in the drive and let both run next to neighbors house .nothin better than a beautiful summer day house windows open and the sent of Diesel runnin thru the House.....:laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1637764 said:


> Heck pat you aughta fire both the bad boys up in the drive and let both run next to neighbors house .nothin better than a beautiful summer day house windows open and the sent of Diesel runnin thru the House.....:laughing::laughing:


Haha....let me pull the dpf's first.....

Happy Fathers All


----------



## 1olddogtwo

wow.....dead in here today.....going ready for 13-14 season now

pulled the mount









found a leak....








pulled the plow and misc wiring









whats back there









more fun


----------



## 1olddogtwo

done for the day


----------



## snowish10

Pat, looks like loads of fun! Congrads on the new truck! Im ready for the 13-14 season as well! New light bar, hydro tank for my plow all cleaned up and por 15. And maybe even getting a tailgate spreader finally.


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1637775 said:


> done for the day


Holy &$#%!


----------



## snowguys

Sawboy;1637788 said:


> Holy &$#%!


You can say that again lol


----------



## WilliamOak

Pats gonna be in trouble if they ever really change the frames on these trucks lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

like if all that wasn't enough, i had to swap the rims and tires, trade out the rear bumper, tailights,headlight too today.

forgot the wires.....i want to for get the wires









got the call around noon saying the genny cut out on the RV, around 300 I load up the kids and headed for loyola









she was check for cats!!!








just chilling out








They look naked


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1637790 said:


> Pats gonna be in trouble if they ever really change the frames on these trucks lol


yea no kidding...I swear Im keeping this until the 15's come out.

she found something to eat


----------



## road2damascus

That looks like fun to me.

I once bought thousands of dollars of performance parts for a supra. We are talking oil cooler, trans cooler, trans cooler fan, intercooler, intercooler piping, radiator, fan, thermostat, hoses, down pipe, exhaust, boost controller, air intake, stereo, tons of goodies to go from 320 horse to 550 horse. When they came, i started tearing the car apart in the morning then a buddy came over and finished it at day break the following morning. It was like 24 hours and it was during the time i drank so it was probably 50 or so beers. Yes everything was put on right.....well it held together doing 170 in the mojave desert.

Wish i lived closer Pat. I would be over right now. Although it was fathers day, i had to work on my moms house all last night and all day today. My dad is no longer with up so i do the up keep and maintenance of my moms house.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well happy fathersday to you all who are dads


----------



## snowguys

So pat did you trade the old one in or you sitting on two car notes


----------



## Sawboy

Car notes? Pat buys those out of his lunch budget. Lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Saw bet ya he buys a 14 when he see's em


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

That is a 14.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Pushin 2 Please;1637855 said:


> That is a 14.


THought the 14 wont be out til aug-sept of this year?? So i was told


----------



## snowish10

I wonder why people I plow with call me the christmas tree. haha


----------



## Sawboy

Here's a little video of our Oklahoma run. 9 minutes. Really worth the watch.


----------



## snowguys

What's the Facebook page?


----------



## Sawboy

Oklahoma Relief Run is the page


----------



## snowguys

Hey sawboy you guys planning on heading back down? If so I would like to be involved as much as I can I pm you contact info


----------



## DIRISHMAN

773-936-0526 okay guys I was asked to post this on here. Our friend and buddy Brian / aka Pabst who moved to Texas now is out of job there.He wants to move back to IL and needs a job here he's a certified diesel mechanic. What he is looking to take on anything right now he is also looking to move back up here his number is posted feel free to give him a call


----------



## nevrnf

I have a friend that works at Navistar and he just sent me a E mail and they are looking to hire mechanics for the Engineering lab. If someone can PM me an E mail address i will foreward the E mail i have with the Info.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1637863 said:


> THought the 14 wont be out til aug-sept of this year?? So i was told


OK OK its a 13 3/4.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1637887 said:


> Here's a little video of our Oklahoma run. 9 minutes. Really worth the watch.


I admire what you guys are doing to help the Cause. in all the years I've been doing natural disasters tornadoes are far the worst.


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1637955 said:


> I admire what you guys are doing to help the Cause. in all the years I've been doing natural disasters tornadoes are far the worst.


I agree.. 15-20 mins or less of warning causes a lot of havoc


----------



## 01PStroke

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57590077-1/spill-a-lot-neverwets-ready-to-coat-your-gear/

Saw this stuff a while back and it was EXPENSIVE. Looks like a trip to Home Depot to give it a try!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well come on down Joe ...That stuff is AWSOME sell quite a bit of it.. Just think what it would do for a PLOW or SPREADER


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1637992 said:


> Well come on down Joe ...That stuff is AWSOME sell quite a bit of it.. Just think what it would do for a PLOW or SPREADER


I want to do a test with my shirt and pants and jump into the pool LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wonder how it would work on a female.....lol


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1637996 said:


> Wonder how it would work on a female.....lol


Ill add that to the list of "try outs" LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hres a new place for ford help a well.

http://fordfzone.com/public/style_images/1_logofz.jpg


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Dang how quick this storm blew up ...sunny one minute dark and windy as all hell pourin rain..


----------



## road2damascus

We just got blasted north of the city.


----------



## 01PStroke

Trees down and power outages in Mokena/New Lenox


----------



## DIRISHMAN

We had power go on and off here in TP 5x


----------



## road2damascus

Lights flickered, drove through town and saw some trees down and large branches. North...Highland Park


----------



## road2damascus

Got a call that an apartment smelled like sewage. Turns out, the neighbor was cooking some "ethnic" food. Not used that in highland park :-[ Oh well. Money in my pocket.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Wahoooooo Hawks win Hawks win


----------



## buildinon

First time I have been on here in awhile and man you guys are still active 
Well some changes are coming for me. I was looking at getting a new shop and expanding, but I have decided to do a 180 and go in the opposite direction. After talking with my wife, doctors and taking some other factors into consideration...I am down sizing on a large scale. I am going back to just a few trucks, and pieces of equipment. I already have buyers lined up for my stuff which is good and will just keep doing some of the stuff I have been doing. 
Some of the equipment is getting moved out west to the other location, for my brother and cousin to use out there...but I have to do what I need to do to reduce my stress levels and learn to relax. Hope everyone is enjoying the summer break


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well hope you boys up north are doin ok today with all the rain and flooding again...try to stay dry guys...


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

Almost 5" of rain so far. Flooded roads all over McHenry County.


----------



## WilliamOak

Took me almost 20mim to drive to get breakfast at a place that's walking distance from my house. Good day to have a truck though!


----------



## road2damascus

This morning was a fun drive. I sprayed lots of sedans with my truck as I forged rivers and lakes in the road. My wife opened the shades at 3:30am. I said, what are you doing? She said, watching the show. Fierce lighting up here early on. Probably get some more.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well after some intense therapy I am being released from the hospital tomorrow morning. 10 looooooonnnnngggggg weeks.


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1638335 said:


> Well after some intense therapy I am being released from the hospital tomorrow morning. 10 looooooonnnnngggggg weeks.


Wait, what happened?


----------



## SullivanSeptic

Old lady knocked him out. Didn't you hear.


----------



## dieselss

Holy hail batman.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

SullivanSeptic;1638342 said:


> Old lady knocked him out. Didn't you hear.


I broke her fist when she broke face....that will teach her not to jack with my coffee!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1638338 said:


> Wait, what happened?


I've been here a 105's a week since April 17th. There is still a few weeks of replacing counter tops and cabinets. Tomorrow I roll the semi out, pull my trailer and start a new Mini project before I leave for Texas on Tuesday. For the last three days, I've been dealing with the Canadian customs..... joy. Got a bunch of people and supplies/trucks/trailers for the city of Calgary. I may end up there after July 22nd.


----------



## 01PStroke

Lmao Sully.

Damn those are some long weeks!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone have a guess on what this is?.......winner gets a free wing at BWW's


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1638347 said:


> Lmao Sully.
> 
> Damn those are some long weeks!


I get DT after 60 hours too


----------



## brianbrich1

Transferable fuel tanks... ooooo I win


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well yes And no on winning. it's a double haul USDOT approved fsingle or Fuel or gas

For free 10 piece bone or boneless and your choice of dipping sauce, how many US gallons?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

790? 791? 792 gallons?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Well that's three guess and 792 is correct.

unfortunately I will have to penalize you for the wrong guesses. You have won 3 wings and one with two bites taken


----------



## snowguys

500 gallons


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;1638357 said:


> Well that's three guess and 792 is correct.
> 
> unfortunately I will have to penalize you for the wrong guesses. You have won 3 wings and one with two bites taken


At least I won!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice only two bites missing...?


----------



## road2damascus

Well, i am down by most of you today. Frankfort. Stopped at a childrens museum after taking a trip down to southern Indiana to see relatives.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

lucky you I'm still working just left downers going back to LLoyola


----------



## road2damascus

I am trying to say no to work here and there. It has been working so far but probably will not last for long.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

my next scheduled day off is the July 19th.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1638523 said:


> my next scheduled day off is the July 19th.


Wings Wings wings ????


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1638524 said:


> Wings Wings wings ????


I fly back on the 18th for wedding rehearsal, the 19th is open, the 20th is the wedding, 21st I fly back to Texas or Canada.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

starting to get phone calls for snow removal - 
anybody do Highland park? it's to far north for me for residential, shoot me an e-mail and ill pass along your info

[email protected]


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sounds like that's right up Mike's alley. He likes old *****y, complaining, rude people that want their basketball poles removed via plowing or their rosebeds overturn.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1638602 said:


> Sounds like that's right up Mike's alley. He likes old *****y, complaining, rude people that want their basketball poles removed via plowing or their rosebeds overturn.


I heard that :-(


----------



## road2damascus

Funny thing is, now i will make money off that basketball post and blackboard. The couple told me not to put it back up. Their kids are grown and out of the house so no need for a basketball hoop. They did ask me to remove it. So i did. There were amazed that i owned up to the damage as their last contractor denied any and all property damage. 

I am now putting it up at another customers house for $$$$.

Special Thanks to Bob 
Without him this all NEVER could have happened!!

The other house that had damage due to plowing has made me a couple thousand so far. I guess people really like contractors that own up to damaged property. Does that mean i tell my boys to run into more stuff this next season????


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep just tell eric to fire up that big boy up and Go sit in pats drive to help with the neighbors


----------



## Sawboy

road2damascus;1638614 said:


> Funny thing is, now i will make money off that basketball post and blackboard. The couple told me not to put it back up. Their kids are grown and out of the house so no need for a basketball hoop. They did ask me to remove it. So i did. There were amazed that i owned up to the damage as their last contractor denied any and all property damage.
> 
> I am now putting it up at another customers house for $$$$.
> 
> Special Thanks to Bob
> Without him this all NEVER could have happened!!
> 
> The other house that had damage due to plowing has made me a couple thousand so far. I guess people really like contractors that own up to damaged property. Does that mean i tell my boys to run into more stuff this next season????


You're welcome Mike. Just think how much stuff I can smash into this year with the Dually and wide out wesport


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Anyone for the 19th date?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Nice Bob a wideout that resembles a Vee..hmmm


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1638627 said:


> Anyone for the 19th date?


SSshhhh its a secrete but heck count me in unless i gotta work HD....?


----------



## 01PStroke

This new mobile site.... Don't know if I like it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1638631 said:


> This new mobile site.... Don't know if I like it


I know, is change really good? I think not! I hear the want to change the the of snow too!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1638632 said:


> I know, is change really good? I think not! I hear the want to change the the of snow too!


RIght no more black ice only white ice right....


----------



## birchwood

looking for a plumber that can hook up a underground poly gas pipe. Pipe is in and need it connected at the meter and fire pit. steve 708-567-0527, job is in palos park, thanks


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1638640 said:


> RIght no more black ice only white ice right....


Beats the hell out of brown pooie ice! I step a pile of half frozen crap last year, it slick and dangerous!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

birchwood;1638648 said:


> looking for a plumber that can hook up a underground poly gas pipe. Pipe is in and need it connected at the meter and fire pit. steve 708-567-0527, job is in palos park, thanks


Try Erik Metalhockey/ plumber or maybe Sully


----------



## Sawboy

I'll second Erik!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1638681 said:


> I'll second Erik!


Atta boy saw..me to


----------



## road2damascus

Sawboy;1638624 said:


> You're welcome Mike. Just think how much stuff I can smash into this year with the Dually and wide out wesport


Smash??? I think demolish or disintegrate is a better word for what you can do with a powerstroke dually and a wideout.


----------



## road2damascus

birchwood;1638648 said:


> looking for a plumber that can hook up a underground poly gas pipe. Pipe is in and need it connected at the meter and fire pit. steve 708-567-0527, job is in palos park, thanks


Metalihockey!!!!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Metalhockey .Metalhockey ooooooo aaaahhh...lmao


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Make sure you do it before the weekend. Petty sure Erik has a 3 day recovery period


----------



## dieselss

Couldn't you just duct tape it? It's outside so its ok if it leaks a little .....right. just don't smoke near it


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1638627 said:


> Anyone for the 19th date?


Iam in.......


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

how bout the 26th ill be in town


----------



## 1olddogtwo

PabstBlueRibbon;1638781 said:


> how bout the 26th ill be in town


2 nights of wings.....


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1638787 said:


> 2 nights of wings.....


 Thumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1638791 said:


> Thumbs Up


I got two dogs down here in Texas that I want to take back home.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

if I was driving I would Volunteer but gotta fly


----------



## 01PStroke

Happy 4th y'all.

Remember what the day is about..... And blow **** up in celebration!!!!


----------



## Sawboy

1olddogtwo;1638792 said:


> I got two dogs down here in Texas that I want to take back home.


2 dogs, 5 cats, a parrot, and many many fish.......I'm filled LOL


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Sawboy;1638804 said:


> 2 dogs, 5 cats, a parrot, and many many fish.......I'm filled LOL


So put the kitties in with the fish and then the dogs with the cats and you should have abit more room some where ......right....:laughing:


----------



## dieselss

Taco Bell always wants some


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1638819 said:


> Taco Bell always wants some


the little fella does look like to Taco Bell dog


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1638792 said:


> I got two dogs down here in Texas that I want to take back home.


So do it the more the merrier.look at it this way they'll either be play mates or youll be in tge dog house:laughing:


----------



## Sawboy

Anyone have a car trailer they can loan me a for few days? Mine is in storage with my Pontiac on top of it.


----------



## Sawboy

Anyone? Help a fat kid out.


----------



## dieselss

I'll take the Pontiac off your hands. Mine needs a playmate in the garage


----------



## Sawboy

dieselss;1638885 said:


> I'll take the Pontiac off your hands. Mine needs a playmate in the garage


Ummmmmm no


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Here is one of the projects in Canada that we're working on


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Pat, hook me up with a sweet job traveling and helping people out. P.S. I can run 40 ton dumps lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

All the fun is up in Canada and I'm playing concrete boy in ****ville Texas, can you run one of these.......damn this heat!!


----------



## Midwest Pond

Hi everyone..... just checking in

Hope all is well


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If anyone is interested, my sparten tuner is going up for sale.....have something special planned for the new truck.


----------



## R&R Yard Design

Finally going to h&s its a bad ass tuner


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thinking twin turbos and a bottle!

Most if not all company's aren't doing the 13's.


----------



## snowish10

The question buy nighthawk lights or find something else like hids for the old square lights I have for my pro plus ?


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

1olddogtwo;1638923 said:


> All the fun is up in Canada and I'm playing concrete boy in ****ville Texas, can you run one of these.......damn this heat!!


I am a fast learner really looking for a job. Your work has always interested me


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PabstBlueRibbon;1639078 said:


> I am a fast learner really looking for a job. Your work has always interested me


NO way thunder chicken


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1639008 said:


> Thinking twin turbos and a bottle!
> 
> Most if not all company's aren't doing the 13's.


You can do the '13's there is just a trick to it. My friend tuned the first 2013 in the country with Spartan 6 or 7 months ago.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1639165 said:


> You can do the '13's there is just a trick to it. My friend tuned the first 2013 in the country with Spartan probably 6 or 7 months ago.


Oh I got something in the works, just don't the unit anymore.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1639166 said:


> Oh I got something in the works, just don't the unit anymore.


Just great a plow truck with twin turbos and nitrous


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark13;1639165 said:


> You can do the '13's there is just a trick to it. My friend tuned the first 2013 in the country with Spartan 6 or 7 months ago.


Have him bring it to wing night next week.....the 19th


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1639374 said:


> Have him bring it to wing night next week.....the 19th


MMmmmmmm wings next friday for sure ...


----------



## Mark13

1olddogtwo;1639374 said:


> Have him bring it to wing night next week.....the 19th


It's not his truck, belongs to a local company. It's been on the road for a few months now all over the chicagoland area.

His personal truck is a 6.4 F250 that I bet you would like.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mark13;1639380 said:


> It's not his truck, belongs to a local company. It's been on the road for a few months now all over the chicagoland area.
> 
> His personal truck is a 6.4 F250 that I bet you would like.


OK mark just bring your buddy then


----------



## Mark13

DIRISHMAN;1639382 said:


> OK mark just bring your buddy then


I'll see what I can do. If the rain holds out I will be busy hauling hay and straw bales. Gotta make hay while the sun shines!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Ok Mark sounds Good cause Pats going to be there with his new truck he can give him some pointers on............:laughing:.......what ya think


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

cant feel curbs in that


----------



## DIRISHMAN

PabstBlueRibbon;1639416 said:


> cant feel curbs in that


Curbs!! More like shopping carts and cars...


----------



## 1olddogtwo

o mmmmmmmmm


----------



## dieselss

Bout time needs to cool off a tad 
Curbs,,,,,shopping carts.......how about think cars lol.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1639673 said:


> Bout time needs to cool off a tad
> Curbs,,,,,shopping carts.......how about think cars lol.


Just a Wee bit sweaty out


----------



## dieselss

Wee bit,,,,,I think everyone working outside sweated out a pant size lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I drive/fly back to more on this crazy heat Sunday.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1639719 said:


> I drive/fly back to more on this crazy heat Sunday.


OH joy lucky you


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ill be staying on pedre island in texas....oh joy is right. When I was there last week, I got popped twice for speeding!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1639721 said:


> Ill be staying on pedre island in texas....oh joy is right. When I was there last week, I got popped twice for speeding!


You speeding nah.......lmao....tickets??? Or they let ya go


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Got lucky both times


----------



## dieselss

How's them wings and frosty mugs there guys?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Tasty......


----------



## dieselss

Must be nice. Would say have one for me.....but I'm sure most of you already had


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1639767 said:


> Must be nice. Would say have one for me.....but I'm sure most of you already had


I'm full..... and the hot was kicking hot.


----------



## dieselss

It'll cone back to bite you tomr lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mmmmmmmm Delicious.........Brp brp squze me


----------



## dieselss

That's the gift that comes back to say hi remember how hot it was? Yep its still that hot again


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Mmmmm Nothin better than having ACID Reflux / aka heart burn not once but twice...........................OUCH......:crying: another Beer please


----------



## dieselss

Lmao. Yep that servers you right !


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Nothing like a free chicken breakfast!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1639792 said:


> Nothing like a free chicken breakfast!


Must have one if those togo breakfast


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1639792 said:


> Nothing like a free chicken breakfast!


Must be one of those new TO GO Breafasts


----------



## road2damascus

132 days till December 1 :bluebounc


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1639901 said:


> 132 days till December 1 :bluebounc


You go mike


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1639902 said:


> You go mike


Go where


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1639903 said:


> Go where


Just agreeing with ya this heat sucks bring on winter and snow


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1639904 said:


> Just agreeing with ya this heat sucks bring on winter and snow


Ya. I still caddy in tournaments out on the golf course. Thursday Friday Saturday was a big three day event. Carried two bags for 18 holes Thursday, 27 holes Friday and 18 Saturday. I weighed myself and was 7 lbs lighter in three days!!! Crazy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Let me see....drove to chgo to kc, made good time. Had a home cooked meal. Got drop off a half hour before flight. 1st flight 30 minutes late. So now I'm sitting here in Houston, it has to be 90 and 90%. Next flight is at 1130pm.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1639907 said:


> Let me see....drove to chgo to kc, made good time. Had a home cooked meal. Got drop off a half hour before flight. 1st flight 30 minutes late. So now I'm sitting here in Houston, it has to be 90 and 90%. Next flight is at 1130pm.


We got thunderstorms on the northside. Cooled things off ten degrees.

Where you headed too now, Canada?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1639910 said:


> We got thunderstorms on the northside. Cooled things off ten degrees.
> 
> Where you headed too now, Canada?


Back to ****ville, I mean Brownsville Texas. I summited some good bids, just doing some flowups on seasonals.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1639906 said:


> Ya. I still caddy in tournaments out on the golf course. Thursday Friday Saturday was a big three day event. Carried two bags for 18 holes Thursday, 27 holes Friday and 18 Saturday. I weighed myself and was 7 lbs lighter in three days!!! Crazy.


WEll hooe ya made some cash. I loaded 51 bags of playsand. 21 bags if mulch.200 landscape bricks.two johndeere tractors 4 bbq grills and 6 mowers plus had to water most of the plants..feeeww..im hot lost prob 6 pounds my self today


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1639907 said:


> Let me see....drove to chgo to kc, made good time. Had a home cooked meal. Got drop off a half hour before flight. 1st flight 30 minutes late. So now I'm sitting here in Houston, it has to be 90 and 90%. Next flight is at 1130pm.


Wings???? Lol


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I hate flying....let's try this again today.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Well just hum this song ''take the last plan to ****sville'and I,all meet you at the station,we"all be there by 4:30........do do do do do do do :laughing:


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OHIO VALLEY & THE GREAT LAKES mi wi il in oh 




Chicago Winter Outlook (2013-2014) July 15, 2013 











s



Measurable (0.1 inches or more)

Average Date: November 16th 
Earliest: October 18, 1989 (0.7 inches) 
October 18, 1972 (0.2 inches) 
Latest: December 19, 2012 (0.0 inches) 



One Inch or More

Average Date: December 2nd 
Earliest: October 19th, 1989 (3.8 inches) 
Latest: January 17, 1899 (1.0 inch) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Seasonal Snowfall Records


Average Snowfall from Fall through Spring 37.7 inches 
Least amount of snowfall: 9.8 inches (1920-1921 season) 
Greatest amount of snowfall: 89.7 inches (1978-1979 season) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Monthly Snowfall Records

Greatest Least 
January 42.5 inches (1918) 0.2 inches (1928) 
February 27.8 inches (1896) Trace (1998, 1987) 
March 23.1 inches (1926) Trace (2000, 97, 94, 21, 1910) 
April 13.6 inches (1938) Zero (Numerous Years) 
May 2.2 inches (1940) Zero (Numerous Years) 
June Trace (1910) Zero (Numerous Years) 
September Trace (1942, 1928) Zero (Numerous Years) 
October 6.3 inches (1989) Zero (Numerous Years) 
November 14.8 inches (1940) Zero (1999, 2001) 
December 33.3 inches (1951) Trace (December 1912, 1889) 



Chicago vs. Other Cities and Winters

chicago avg snowfall



Chicago will be part of the weak to moderate El Nino this winter so what is the analog for those types of winters ?



During a weak El Niño, there is generally a war between warmth to the south and the chill to the north. This allows for ample moisture to fuel the winter storms.

During a strong El Niño, the storm track sets up in such a way to allow warm air to overwhelm the Midwest and Northeast; therefore, storms tend to favor rain rather than snow.



There are other oscillations that also have effects on the weather patterns. Last winter we had La Nina and a rather weak AO, Arctic Oscillation. This meant not only a milder pattern from La Nina but the Arctic Air stay well north most of the winter.

ao

Positive AO shows cold air up north Negative AO means more cold 

The AO usually fluctuates back and forth between positive (strong jet stream near the Arctic Circle) and negative (weak jet stream near the Arctic Circle) over the course of a winter.



In short, when the AO is strongly positive, the jet stream is strong from west to east around the Arctic Circle and cold air cannot escape southward to the mid-latitudes.



"The persistent, strongly positive AO this past winter was highly unusual and had a profound effect on temperature and snowfall over much of the U.S. and southern Canada," 



Since the clash of cold air with warm air is a key ingredient for storms and cold air is needed for snow, a strongly positive AO greatly reduces the chance of such an occurrence.



Generally, the AO cannot be predicted more than a few weeks in advance. This is the same case for the North American Oscillation.



"However, odds are greatly in favor of the AO either being less strongly positive or at least being negative at times this coming winter, compared to last winter,"




A negative AO is a weaker circulation around the Arctic Circle and allows cold air to drive southward. This is the key to getting snow in Chicago Dec-Feb.



The strongly positive AO throughout this past winter prevented a feature called the Greenland Block from setting up. The Greenland Block tends to lock in sufficient cold air in the northeastern U.S. for approaching storms.

weak elnino



Right now we are going with a "WEAK" to "MODERATE" El Nino for the winter of 2013-2014. Some signs point in that direction right now so we'll see how the summer plays out. 





























Look like Chicago made the comeback in the end here in March. We could see another late season storm or two so we may add to the 30" Chicago now has this season. 

132 days ago 





Interesting article-- I have also pictured this CHICAGO winter to be slightly on the mild side, with the exception of a brief arctic plunge towards the mid-to-late January and beginning of February--which *may* trigger some heavy Lake Snows--but I feel it will not be a Chicago thing, more like a South Bend type event... Slightly below average snowfall overall; If we do get big snows, then they will occur much later into 2013. 94-95 sounds right whereas last year was more of an 82-83 type setup (yet, both sucked in terms of snowfall). This winter will NOT be as warm as 2011-12, but it does look to be rather uneventfull---prove me wrong!!!

All eyes will be on Buffalo, NY and Syracuse after their HORRIBLE winter last year! Near Record low snow season... 

230 days ago 




George


George 

Yesterday hit 70 degrees at O'Hare and 72 degrees at Midway airports in Chicago. A couple suburban locations hit 73 degrees. Big pattern change coming by next week. NAO negative and AO negative, with big pool of very cold air up in Alaska which might be getting ready to crash down on the Central and Eastern US. Might be a very cold Christmas here! 

231 days ago 




FESTSNOW


FESTSNOW 

Hi Rob,

I am just checking to see if you think winter is still coming to Chicago this month, seem like it keeps getting bumped for warm and dry weather. 

234 days ago 




CYNTHIA L CLARK


CYNTHIA L CLARK 

Hi Rob:

Regarding the possible storm, I was wondering weather Syracuse would get it? If snow how much and at what timeframe (dates)? 

245 days ago 




CYNTHIA L CLARK


CYNTHIA L CLARK 

I am from Syracuse NY can you post my winter forcast? 

245 days ago 




rob guarino


rob guarino 

FEST I am changing things soon. I expect a cold and at times snowy December. Boy this pattern wants winter real bad 

245 days ago 




FESTSNOW


FESTSNOW 

Hi Rob, i checked the update and now your calling for a few storms but below average snowfall, are you still going with 41.3" 

245 days ago 




rob guarino


rob guarino 

we are going with 41.3" for this winter FESTSNOW. I may be adjusting everything soon on here. NAO and PDO look rather interesting. 

252 days ago 




FESTSNOW


FESTSNOW 

i went back and looked at the snowfall totals for 94-95 in our area 24.1 inches, your graphic shows 41.3" for this year, which is is? 

252 days ago 




George


George 

Last winter was an epic failure of basically all climate forecasters. We were warned that a truly brutal winter was in store for the Midwest, and in the end we got bupkiss. Interestingly, slightly more than half of ENSO neutral winters--52% of them--end up colder than the long term average. But the snowy winter numbers are more impressive. 14 of the 21 snow seasons in ENSO neutral years have been snowier than the long term average--that's 67% of them. This suggests we could have a much different cold season on the way--in terms of both temp and snowfall---than last year. And that's not even taking into account the sudden appearance of high latitude "Greenland-type" blocking which has started showing up from time to time in recent months---another development that, were it to continue, would argue for a colder and potentially snowier winter. There's certainly isnt anything carved in stone, but at least there is hope for extreme weather fans as myself. 

262 days ago 




rob guarino


rob guarino 

George...

Not a bad call at this point but that west coast jet has to be watched the next few months. I would not be surprised to see a late November snow event in Chicago. 

It's certainly much better than last winter...thank god 

262 days ago 




George


George 

Hi everyone!

This is my first post on this forum. My thoughts on the upcoming winter is that we will see something similar to 2009-2010. Lots of cold shots for the Midwest, many smaller snowstorms, but probably not monster storms, that will probably plague the East Coast this winter. It seems as if the Greenland Blocking pattern has re-emerged this autumn, and is becoming more frequent. Add to that the Arctic Oscillation has been trending negative overall since the middle of September, and that spells cold.



262 days ago 




Brandon


Brandon 

Any update to this forecast due to the late arrival of El NIno? 

270 days ago 




Robert N.


Robert N. 

I remember doing weather observations for the Groundhogs Day blizzard for DeKalb in 2011. Snow was up to my knees! I'm hoping for some snow, but not that much snow in a short period of time. 

338 days ago 




rob guarino


rob guarino 

Detroit .....Next week Kim. Drop me a reminder  

339 days ago 




Kim F.


Kim F. 

Hi Rob! Any winter updates coming for Detroit? Here's hoping for some SNOW!! 

343 days ago 




nooradeen


nooradeen 

ok thank you 

350 days ago 




rob guarino


rob guarino 

we'll be doing Hartford after we do Boston this week. Stay Tuned LOL 

350 days ago 




nooradeen


nooradeen 

thank you do you now how much snow is hartford getting. i live next to hartford {new britain} thats if you have time. but again thank you 

350 days ago 



More

View all (24) 








Other Groups




BOATING & BEACH REPORT 2013 wind waves uv index surf temps BOATING & BEACH REPORT 2013 wind waves uv index surf temps 


EZ Weather Blogs EZ Weather Blogs 


OFF TOPIC (NON WEATHER) sports, hot topics top 10 etc. OFF TOPIC (NON WEATHER) sports, hot topics top 10 etc. 


TheSIWeather.com TheSIWeather.com 


Meteorologists Meteorologists 


International Weather & Forecasts International Weather & Forecasts 


SPORTING WEATHER EVENTS FOR 2012 local national global SPORTING WEATHER EVENTS FOR 2012 local national global 


STORM SURGE LLC company info/updates STORM SURGE LLC company info/updates 


SEVERE WEATHER INFORMATION outlooks & short term SEVERE WEATHER INFORMATION outlooks & short term 


Mansense.net (All things for men) Mansense.net (All things for men) 


NATIONAL WEATHER FORECASTS outlooks long range info NATIONAL WEATHER FORECASTS outlooks long range info 


YOUR TROPICAL CONNECTION Hurricanes, Typhoons and more YOUR TROPICAL CONNECTION Hurricanes, Typhoons and more 


NASCAR WEATHER INFORMATION 2012 race conditions NASCAR WEATHER INFORMATION 2012 race conditions 


AMS NWA WEATHER RESEARCH postings seminars meetings AMS NWA WEATHER RESEARCH postings seminars meetings 


Show all 







.




WEATHER THE NEXT 0-3 HRS nowcasting short term WEATHER THE NEXT 0-3 HRS nowcasting short term 


PLANETS & THE STARS eclipse sunspots tides PLANETS & THE STARS eclipse sunspots tides 


PAST WEATHER / CLIMATE monthly yearly PAST WEATHER / CLIMATE monthly yearly 


WILDFIRE & DROUGHT Updates Outlooks WILDFIRE & DROUGHT Updates Outlooks 


WEATHER AND HEALTH fitness climate change WEATHER AND HEALTH fitness climate change 


Steven DiMartino's Thoughts and Analaysis Steven DiMartino's Thoughts and Analaysis 


CONTEST PRIZES AND MORE rules dates prize updates CONTEST PRIZES AND MORE rules dates prize updates 


Super Storm Sandy Super Storm Sandy 


EXTREME WEATHER EVENTS past & future forecast EXTREME WEATHER EVENTS past & future forecast 


HISTORICAL WEATHER Events - Videos HISTORICAL WEATHER Events - Videos 


My Wedding Weatherman My Wedding Weatherman 















































weatherrush



masterthemets
Tuccson Computer Consulting 






Tuccson Computer Consulting 










Back to Top






gsesmall
Hosted and Maintained by Great Scott Enterprises a Tucson Web Hosting & IT Consulting Company
Copyright © 2012 - liveweatherblogs.com




















































































rob guarino


rob guarino 

Look like Chicago made the comeback in the end here in March. We could see another late season storm or two so we may add to the 30" Chicago now has this season. 

132 days ago 




Jaborski Deejay


Jaborski Deejay 

Interesting article-- I have also pictured this CHICAGO winter to be slightly on the mild side, with the exception of a brief arctic plunge towards the mid-to-late January and beginning of February--which *may* trigger some heavy Lake Snows--but I feel it will not be a Chicago thing, more like a South Bend type event... Slightly below average snowfall overall; If we do get big snows, then they will occur much later into 2013. 94-95 sounds right whereas last year was more of an 82-83 type setup (yet, both sucked in terms of snowfall). This winter will NOT be as warm as 2011-12, but it does look to be rather uneventfull---prove me wrong!!!

All eyes will be on Buffalo, NY and Syracuse after their HORRIBLE winter last year! Near Record low snow season... 

230 days ago 




George


George 

Yesterday hit 70 degrees at O'Hare and 72 degrees at Midway airports in Chicago. A couple suburban locations hit 73 degrees. Big pattern change coming by next week. NAO negative and AO negative, with big pool of very cold air up in Alaska which might be getting ready to crash down on the Central and Eastern US. Might be a very cold Christmas here! 

231 days ago


----------



## DIRISHMAN

HO Hum another boring day finally some cooler weather and more fall like tomorrow .....60's whahoo......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1640036 said:


> OHIO VALLEY & THE GREAT LAKES mi wi il in oh
> 
> Chicago Winter Outlook (2013-2014) July 15, 2013
> 
> s
> 
> Measurable (0.1 inches or more)
> 
> Average Date: November 16th
> Earliest: October 18, 1989 (0.7 inches)
> October 18, 1972 (0.2 inches)
> Latest: December 19, 2012 (0.0 inches)
> 
> One Inch or More
> 
> Average Date: December 2nd
> Earliest: October 19th, 1989 (3.8 inches)
> Latest: January 17, 1899 (1.0 inch)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Seasonal Snowfall Records
> 
> Average Snowfall from Fall through Spring 37.7 inches
> Least amount of snowfall: 9.8 inches (1920-1921 season)
> Greatest amount of snowfall: 89.7 inches (1978-1979 season)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Monthly Snowfall Records
> 
> Greatest Least
> January 42.5 inches (1918) 0.2 inches (1928)
> February 27.8 inches (1896) Trace (1998, 1987)
> March 23.1 inches (1926) Trace (2000, 97, 94, 21, 1910)
> April 13.6 inches (1938) Zero (Numerous Years)
> May 2.2 inches (1940) Zero (Numerous Years)
> June Trace (1910) Zero (Numerous Years)
> September Trace (1942, 1928) Zero (Numerous Years)
> October 6.3 inches (1989) Zero (Numerous Years)
> November 14.8 inches (1940) Zero (1999, 2001)
> December 33.3 inches (1951) Trace (December 1912, 1889)
> 
> Chicago vs. Other Cities and Winters
> 
> chicago avg snowfall
> 
> Chicago will be part of the weak to moderate El Nino this winter so what is the analog for those types of winters ?
> 
> During a weak El Niño, there is generally a war between warmth to the south and the chill to the north. This allows for ample moisture to fuel the winter storms.
> 
> During a strong El Niño, the storm track sets up in such a way to allow warm air to overwhelm the Midwest and Northeast; therefore, storms tend to favor rain rather than snow.
> 
> There are other oscillations that also have effects on the weather patterns. Last winter we had La Nina and a rather weak AO, Arctic Oscillation. This meant not only a milder pattern from La Nina but the Arctic Air stay well north most of the winter.
> 
> ao
> 
> Positive AO shows cold air up north Negative AO means more cold
> 
> The AO usually fluctuates back and forth between positive (strong jet stream near the Arctic Circle) and negative (weak jet stream near the Arctic Circle) over the course of a winter.
> 
> In short, when the AO is strongly positive, the jet stream is strong from west to east around the Arctic Circle and cold air cannot escape southward to the mid-latitudes.
> 
> "The persistent, strongly positive AO this past winter was highly unusual and had a profound effect on temperature and snowfall over much of the U.S. and southern Canada,"
> 
> Since the clash of cold air with warm air is a key ingredient for storms and cold air is needed for snow, a strongly positive AO greatly reduces the chance of such an occurrence.
> 
> Generally, the AO cannot be predicted more than a few weeks in advance. This is the same case for the North American Oscillation.
> 
> "However, odds are greatly in favor of the AO either being less strongly positive or at least being negative at times this coming winter, compared to last winter,"
> 
> A negative AO is a weaker circulation around the Arctic Circle and allows cold air to drive southward. This is the key to getting snow in Chicago Dec-Feb.
> 
> The strongly positive AO throughout this past winter prevented a feature called the Greenland Block from setting up. The Greenland Block tends to lock in sufficient cold air in the northeastern U.S. for approaching storms.
> 
> weak elnino
> 
> Right now we are going with a "WEAK" to "MODERATE" El Nino for the winter of 2013-2014. Some signs point in that direction right now so we'll see how the summer plays out.
> 
> Look like Chicago made the comeback in the end here in March. We could see another late season storm or two so we may add to the 30" Chicago now has this season.
> 
> 132 days ago
> 
> Interesting article-- I have also pictured this CHICAGO winter to be slightly on the mild side, with the exception of a brief arctic plunge towards the mid-to-late January and beginning of February--which *may* trigger some heavy Lake Snows--but I feel it will not be a Chicago thing, more like a South Bend type event... Slightly below average snowfall overall; If we do get big snows, then they will occur much later into 2013. 94-95 sounds right whereas last year was more of an 82-83 type setup (yet, both sucked in terms of snowfall). This winter will NOT be as warm as 2011-12, but it does look to be rather uneventfull---prove me wrong!!!
> 
> All eyes will be on Buffalo, NY and Syracuse after their HORRIBLE winter last year! Near Record low snow season...
> 
> 230 days ago
> 
> George
> 
> George
> 
> Yesterday hit 70 degrees at O'Hare and 72 degrees at Midway airports in Chicago. A couple suburban locations hit 73 degrees. Big pattern change coming by next week. NAO negative and AO negative, with big pool of very cold air up in Alaska which might be getting ready to crash down on the Central and Eastern US. Might be a very cold Christmas here!
> 
> 231 days ago
> 
> FESTSNOW
> 
> FESTSNOW
> 
> Hi Rob,
> 
> I am just checking to see if you think winter is still coming to Chicago this month, seem like it keeps getting bumped for warm and dry weather.
> 
> 234 days ago
> 
> CYNTHIA L CLARK
> 
> CYNTHIA L CLARK
> 
> Hi Rob:
> 
> Regarding the possible storm, I was wondering weather Syracuse would get it? If snow how much and at what timeframe (dates)?
> 
> 245 days ago
> 
> CYNTHIA L CLARK
> 
> CYNTHIA L CLARK
> 
> I am from Syracuse NY can you post my winter forcast?
> 
> 245 days ago
> 
> rob guarino
> 
> rob guarino
> 
> FEST I am changing things soon. I expect a cold and at times snowy December. Boy this pattern wants winter real bad
> 
> 245 days ago
> 
> FESTSNOW
> 
> FESTSNOW
> 
> Hi Rob, i checked the update and now your calling for a few storms but below average snowfall, are you still going with 41.3"
> 
> 245 days ago
> 
> rob guarino
> 
> rob guarino
> 
> we are going with 41.3" for this winter FESTSNOW. I may be adjusting everything soon on here. NAO and PDO look rather interesting.
> 
> 252 days ago
> 
> FESTSNOW
> 
> FESTSNOW
> 
> i went back and looked at the snowfall totals for 94-95 in our area 24.1 inches, your graphic shows 41.3" for this year, which is is?
> 
> 252 days ago
> 
> George
> 
> George
> 
> Last winter was an epic failure of basically all climate forecasters. We were warned that a truly brutal winter was in store for the Midwest, and in the end we got bupkiss. Interestingly, slightly more than half of ENSO neutral winters--52% of them--end up colder than the long term average. But the snowy winter numbers are more impressive. 14 of the 21 snow seasons in ENSO neutral years have been snowier than the long term average--that's 67% of them. This suggests we could have a much different cold season on the way--in terms of both temp and snowfall---than last year. And that's not even taking into account the sudden appearance of high latitude "Greenland-type" blocking which has started showing up from time to time in recent months---another development that, were it to continue, would argue for a colder and potentially snowier winter. There's certainly isnt anything carved in stone, but at least there is hope for extreme weather fans as myself.
> 
> 262 days ago
> 
> rob guarino
> 
> rob guarino
> 
> George...
> 
> Not a bad call at this point but that west coast jet has to be watched the next few months. I would not be surprised to see a late November snow event in Chicago.
> 
> It's certainly much better than last winter...thank god
> 
> 262 days ago
> 
> George
> 
> George
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> This is my first post on this forum. My thoughts on the upcoming winter is that we will see something similar to 2009-2010. Lots of cold shots for the Midwest, many smaller snowstorms, but probably not monster storms, that will probably plague the East Coast this winter. It seems as if the Greenland Blocking pattern has re-emerged this autumn, and is becoming more frequent. Add to that the Arctic Oscillation has been trending negative overall since the middle of September, and that spells cold.
> 
> 262 days ago
> 
> Brandon
> 
> Brandon
> 
> Any update to this forecast due to the late arrival of El NIno?
> 
> 270 days ago
> 
> Robert N.
> 
> Robert N.
> 
> I remember doing weather observations for the Groundhogs Day blizzard for DeKalb in 2011. Snow was up to my knees! I'm hoping for some snow, but not that much snow in a short period of time.
> 
> 338 days ago
> 
> rob guarino
> 
> rob guarino
> 
> Detroit .....Next week Kim. Drop me a reminder
> 
> 339 days ago
> 
> Kim F.
> 
> Kim F.
> 
> Hi Rob! Any winter updates coming for Detroit? Here's hoping for some SNOW!!
> 
> 343 days ago
> 
> nooradeen
> 
> nooradeen
> 
> ok thank you
> 
> 350 days ago
> 
> rob guarino
> 
> rob guarino
> 
> we'll be doing Hartford after we do Boston this week. Stay Tuned LOL
> 
> 350 days ago
> 
> nooradeen
> 
> nooradeen
> 
> thank you do you now how much snow is hartford getting. i live next to hartford {new britain} thats if you have time. but again thank you
> 
> 350 days ago
> 
> More
> 
> View all (24)
> 
> Other Groups
> 
> BOATING & BEACH REPORT 2013 wind waves uv index surf temps BOATING & BEACH REPORT 2013 wind waves uv index surf temps
> 
> EZ Weather Blogs EZ Weather Blogs
> 
> OFF TOPIC (NON WEATHER) sports, hot topics top 10 etc. OFF TOPIC (NON WEATHER) sports, hot topics top 10 etc.
> 
> TheSIWeather.com TheSIWeather.com
> 
> Meteorologists Meteorologists
> 
> International Weather & Forecasts International Weather & Forecasts
> 
> SPORTING WEATHER EVENTS FOR 2012 local national global SPORTING WEATHER EVENTS FOR 2012 local national global
> 
> STORM SURGE LLC company info/updates STORM SURGE LLC company info/updates
> 
> SEVERE WEATHER INFORMATION outlooks & short term SEVERE WEATHER INFORMATION outlooks & short term
> 
> Mansense.net (All things for men) Mansense.net (All things for men)
> 
> NATIONAL WEATHER FORECASTS outlooks long range info NATIONAL WEATHER FORECASTS outlooks long range info
> 
> YOUR TROPICAL CONNECTION Hurricanes, Typhoons and more YOUR TROPICAL CONNECTION Hurricanes, Typhoons and more
> 
> NASCAR WEATHER INFORMATION 2012 race conditions NASCAR WEATHER INFORMATION 2012 race conditions
> 
> AMS NWA WEATHER RESEARCH postings seminars meetings AMS NWA WEATHER RESEARCH postings seminars meetings
> 
> Show all
> 
> .
> 
> WEATHER THE NEXT 0-3 HRS nowcasting short term WEATHER THE NEXT 0-3 HRS nowcasting short term
> 
> PLANETS & THE STARS eclipse sunspots tides PLANETS & THE STARS eclipse sunspots tides
> 
> PAST WEATHER / CLIMATE monthly yearly PAST WEATHER / CLIMATE monthly yearly
> 
> WILDFIRE & DROUGHT Updates Outlooks WILDFIRE & DROUGHT Updates Outlooks
> 
> WEATHER AND HEALTH fitness climate change WEATHER AND HEALTH fitness climate change
> 
> Steven DiMartino's Thoughts and Analaysis Steven DiMartino's Thoughts and Analaysis
> 
> CONTEST PRIZES AND MORE rules dates prize updates CONTEST PRIZES AND MORE rules dates prize updates
> 
> Super Storm Sandy Super Storm Sandy
> 
> EXTREME WEATHER EVENTS past & future forecast EXTREME WEATHER EVENTS past & future forecast
> 
> HISTORICAL WEATHER Events - Videos HISTORICAL WEATHER Events - Videos
> 
> My Wedding Weatherman My Wedding Weatherman
> 
> weatherrush
> 
> masterthemets
> Tuccson Computer Consulting
> 
> Tuccson Computer Consulting
> 
> Back to Top
> 
> gsesmall
> Hosted and Maintained by Great Scott Enterprises a Tucson Web Hosting & IT Consulting Company
> Copyright © 2012 - liveweatherblogs.com
> 
> rob guarino
> 
> rob guarino
> 
> Look like Chicago made the comeback in the end here in March. We could see another late season storm or two so we may add to the 30" Chicago now has this season.
> 
> 132 days ago
> 
> Jaborski Deejay
> 
> Jaborski Deejay
> 
> Interesting article-- I have also pictured this CHICAGO winter to be slightly on the mild side, with the exception of a brief arctic plunge towards the mid-to-late January and beginning of February--which *may* trigger some heavy Lake Snows--but I feel it will not be a Chicago thing, more like a South Bend type event... Slightly below average snowfall overall; If we do get big snows, then they will occur much later into 2013. 94-95 sounds right whereas last year was more of an 82-83 type setup (yet, both sucked in terms of snowfall). This winter will NOT be as warm as 2011-12, but it does look to be rather uneventfull---prove me wrong!!!
> 
> All eyes will be on Buffalo, NY and Syracuse after their HORRIBLE winter last year! Near Record low snow season...
> 
> 230 days ago
> 
> George
> 
> George
> 
> Yesterday hit 70 degrees at O'Hare and 72 degrees at Midway airports in Chicago. A couple suburban locations hit 73 degrees. Big pattern change coming by next week. NAO negative and AO negative, with big pool of very cold air up in Alaska which might be getting ready to crash down on the Central and Eastern US. Might be a very cold Christmas here!
> 
> 231 days ago


Its taken a few days for my scrolling thumb to heal. 2nd round of Canada started.....

Very nicely written opinion to Dennis. Did you type that all out on your phone?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1640284 said:


> Its taken a few days for my scrolling thumb to heal. 2nd round of Canada started.....
> 
> Very nicely written opinion to Dennis. Did you type that all out on your phone?


Nope copy and paste .....lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Boy is it nice out this morning.wish it could stay...longer


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1640303 said:


> Boy is it nice out this morning


Indeed it is.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1640312 said:


> Indeed it is.


Tied record cold here in KC this morning.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1640316 said:


> Tied record cold here in KC this morning.


Still in the low 60's here


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Morning all gives me goose bumps hearing on the weather it feels like October out.....Oh yeah....bring it


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1640375 said:


> Morning all gives me goose bumps hearing on the weather it feels like October out.....Oh yeah....bring it


Still got shorts and short sleeves on. 56 here


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Still chilly here to....odd weather.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

We need a new page quick....I'm wearing out the screen on the phone.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1640379 said:


> We need a new page quick....I'm wearing out the screen on the phone.


Sooo we just keep posting


----------



## NorthernSvc's

meh to much work...making a new page and such


----------



## NorthernSvc's

I got a phone call last week for a commercial property !!!! I thinks it's official... summers over bring on winter 2013-14. heres to a blizzard... or 2 this yearThumbs Up


----------



## road2damascus

NorthernSvc's;1640386 said:


> I got a phone call last week for a commercial property !!!! I thinks it's official... summers over bring on winter 2013-14. heres to a blizzard... or 2 this yearThumbs Up


Yes bring it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Damn....still the same page


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Is it new yet?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I guess not yet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Looks the same.......damn


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1640397 said:


> I guess not yet


How about now


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Yes......new page....


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1640400 said:


> Yes......new page....


Now what? I feel like a dog chasing a car and i finally caught it.


----------



## dieselss

No. No winter yet.....still riding season !!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1640406 said:


> No. No winter yet.....still riding season !!


Four short months.....


----------



## dieselss

Ok. I'll take that. Got two contests to do. So after that winter all for it


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1640410 said:


> Ok. I'll take that. Got two contests to do. So after that winter all for it


Sounds like Canada for me in a week or two....I hope something else pops before then.


----------



## 01PStroke

Just started for a company called e2s that does electrical retrofitting. Seems cool so far.. Wish it was snowy though!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1640464 said:


> Just started for a company called e2s that does electrical retrofitting. Seems cool so far.. Wish it was snowy though!!


gonna have to change your name to sparkystroke.


----------



## 01PStroke

Hopefully I don't cause any sparks any time soon! Beard couldn't handle it


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1640516 said:


> Hopefully I don't cause any sparks any time soon! Beard couldn't handle it


OR call him 220 AC


----------



## dieselss

220---221. Whatever it takes Bahaha


----------



## road2damascus

dieselss;1640648 said:


> 220---221. Whatever it takes Bahaha


Jack Butler:*Honey if you call and I'm not home I'll be at the gym or the gun club.


----------



## dieselss

My God that's a huge hole.....what you.shoot him with a 38? 38 39 whatever it took


----------



## road2damascus

Wanna beer?
Its seven o'clock in the morning
Scotch?

My household literally wore that vhs tape out.


----------



## dieselss

And I heard champagne chilling......you heard that


----------



## road2damascus

Kenny! Don't paint your sister!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

100 And 20 days to go....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1640690 said:


> 100 And 20 days to go....


Winter and snow..???? Or you get to cut off your monitoring ankle bracelet


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1640693 said:


> Winter and snow..???? Or you get to cut off your monitoring ankle bracelet


http://m.accuweather.com/en/aq/concordia-station/2273692/weather-forecast/2273692


----------



## condo plow

Hello everyone, What do you guys think about this?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

It's a complete joke. Nobody can predicte what is going to happen 5 plus months away.


----------



## brianbrich1

I would say that its telling me the year will be average and that's what I would go into every winter thinking we would get 38" of snow as that's our average.


----------



## condo plow

I thought it was a reprint with newer dates from our last blizzard


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Its true, very true


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Yep its true
True..its a joke
True...its a reprint
True...its going to be average
And its true Pat will have a new plow........so pick your poison.


----------



## dieselss

You gotta believe it.....they can't put anything on the internet that isn't true


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1640886 said:


> Yep its true
> True..its a joke
> True...its a reprint
> True...its going to be average
> And its true Pat will have a new plow........so pick your poison.


Its true, very true


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1640887 said:


> You gotta believe it.....they can't put anything on the internet that isn't true


It must be true, the French model just said it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

All kidding asaide....

I just may sell the SS Vee 

Or sell and buy a MVP3

If I sell and don't buy, I can always plow with loader or skid and still fuel equipment.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1640891 said:


> It must be true, the French model just said it!


Wow you actually have a French model working with you how nice..


----------



## brianbrich1

I say for the benefit of us you should sell and not buy. Then its sure to snow.


----------



## dieselss

Just go with a loader,,,,,try and break that lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

dieselss;1640914 said:


> Just go with a loader,,,,,try and break that lol


How do you think they come up with the name WIDEOUT its all pats doing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1640910 said:


> I say for the benefit of us you should sell and not buy. Then its sure to snow.


I'm open to offers not to plow, how much is the group willing to pay per hour? It could be the best investment you'll have made in the season.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

can you believe I still havent been paid for last season...

I so need some one trust worthy to work for this coming season...

I'll tell ya who not to work for this coming season.... tovar do not work for them unless you wana work for free


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Reliable Snow and Ice;1641119 said:


> can you believe I still havent been paid for last season...
> 
> I so need some one trust worthy to work for this coming season...
> 
> I'll tell ya who not to work for this coming season.... tovar do not work for them unless you wana work for free


Probably because you didn't like the cheese he had.....


----------



## Triton Snow Professionals

1olddogtwo;1640968 said:


> I'm open to offers not to plow, how much is the group willing to pay per hour? It could be the best investment you'll have made in the season.


I am surprised to hear that about Tovar


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Triton Snow Professionals;1641151 said:


> I am surprised to hear that about Tovar


I think u quoted the wrong person.....I work for Arctic.


----------



## WilliamOak

Triton Snow Professionals;1641151 said:


> I am surprised to hear that about Tovar


I am too. Not knocking the guy whatsoever but there has to be more to the story


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

I should have explained more they did pay out to vts services i just never got paid from him. 

either way i asked them for help getting paid they didnt do ****...

there really isnt any money to be had plowing snow.... 

it's just not worth the gamble and more.. awake 24 plus hours 
and then to work the next day figure 5 to 6 times a year 
for what 2 to 3 grand....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1641160 said:


> I think u quoted the wrong person.....I work for Arctic.


Ahahaha.....???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Reliable Snow and Ice;1641168 said:


> I should have explained more they did pay out to vts services i just never got paid from him.
> 
> either way i asked them for help getting paid they didnt do ****...
> 
> there really isnt any money to be had plowing snow....
> 
> it's just not worth the gamble and more.. awake 24 plus hours
> and then to work the next day figure 5 to 6 times a year
> for what 2 to 3 grand....


Who does it for the money anyways?

I do it cause I want the best for our welfare clientele. I don't want the WIC collectors breaking their legs and then sucking up obamacare!

Just trying to do the best I can to help out mankind.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1641212 said:


> Who does it for the money anyways?
> 
> I do it cause I want the best for our welfare clientele. I don't want the WIC collectors breaking their legs and then sucking up obamacare!
> 
> Just trying to do the best I can to help out mankind.


Not to mention being able to test drive/opperate new PLOW EQUIPTMENT at blazing speeds in parking lots testing there toughness and at the same time helping the shopping cart guy keep the lot clear of carts left out..............lmao.... :laughing: PRICELESS


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1641212 said:


> Who does it for the money anyways?
> 
> I do it cause I want the best for our welfare clientele. I don't want the WIC collectors breaking their legs and then sucking up obamacare!
> 
> Just trying to do the best I can to help out mankind.


So you believe they should just stay home, do nothing and be safe


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1641222 said:


> So you believe they should just stay home, do nothing and be safe


well not quite just stay home, they can watch the Jerry Springer Show or the Maury Povich Show

They should 12 hours since the last snow flake has fallen. its For their own safety.


----------



## NorthernSvc's

Reliable Snow and Ice;1641168 said:


> I should have explained more they did pay out to vts services i just never got paid from him.
> 
> either way i asked them for help getting paid they didnt do ****...
> 
> there really isnt any money to be had plowing snow....
> 
> it's just not worth the gamble and more.. awake 24 plus hours
> and then to work the next day figure 5 to 6 times a year
> for what 2 to 3 grand....


Sooooo why is this tovars problem???


----------



## brianbrich1

Off topic but if anyone is looking for space to rent in south holland, 3600 sq ft two offices and two bath rooms with two 14 ' overhead doors and outside storage. $2200 a month.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

swimming pool and bar included?


----------



## brianbrich1

We can make that happen. Couple domestics in the frige. Kiddie pool in the bay. Presto request filled


----------



## DIRISHMAN

brianbrich1;1641241 said:


> We can make that happen. Couple domestics in the frige. Kiddie pool in the bay. Presto request filled


Wings included also


----------



## dieselss

Does it come with sullis car wash crew too??


----------



## brianbrich1

dieselss;1641275 said:


> Does it come with sullis car wash crew too??


I think that would have to be an additional charge


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1641279 said:


> I think that would have to be an additional charge


Does anyone have the snow contract yet?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1641288 said:


> does anyone have the snow contract yet?


yep 1-800 g o a r t i c.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1641302 said:


> yep 1-800 g o a r t i c.....


800-sec-tion


----------



## dieselss

Thanks. I've been on hold for months. Guess that's why. Wrong number Bahaha


----------



## polyps

Reliable Snow and Ice;1641168 said:


> I should have explained more they did pay out to vts services i just never got paid from him.
> 
> either way i asked them for help getting paid they didnt do ****...
> 
> there really isnt any money to be had plowing snow....
> 
> it's just not worth the gamble and more.. awake 24 plus hours
> and then to work the next day figure 5 to 6 times a year
> for what 2 to 3 grand....


It's damn near impossible to make a decent buck plowing part time especially when you're only subbing. My question is: WTF were you subbing for a guy that was subbing for Tovar and not for Tovar directly? Don't make no sense.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1641288 said:


> Does anyone have the snow contract yet?


I think I found a guy with a snow blower who said he could do it cheaper than the last guy if I just show him the contract he would do it for 75 percent less.


----------



## dieselss

brianbrich1;1641339 said:


> I think I found a guy with a snow blower who said he could do it cheaper than the last guy if I just show him the contract he would do it for 75 percent less.


2 stroke or 4 stroke blower? That makes a huge difference


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1641341 said:


> 2 stroke or 4 stroke blower? That makes a huge difference


sounds like a one-stroke to me


----------



## brianbrich1

After further review of this "contractor" I have decided to stay with my last company. I asked if they could provide a COI ( certification of insurance) and got a, what's that? Do I need insurance? I asked if the lot would be clear of snow by 7am and was told the snow blower operator doesn't get up till 8. I was then told they would accept payment in beer.


----------



## brianbrich1

Anyone up for wings tomorrow night?


----------



## dieselss

B .....you can always swing into my area. Me and the chickie will meet ya


----------



## Spucel

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=145784


----------



## Spucel

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=145785


----------



## WilliamOak

NorthernSvc's;1641233 said:


> Sooooo why is this tovars problem???


"Like" button this over and over


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

well i guess it comes down to payment at time of service or the blade can toss snow into the building just as fast as it can move it the otherway....:laughing:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice

polyps;1641323 said:


> It's damn near impossible to make a decent buck plowing part time especially when you're only subbing. My question is: WTF were you subbing for a guy that was subbing for Tovar and not for Tovar directly? Don't make no sense.


tovar doesnt take up single guys'

and it they trust shady guys then there not much worth more that the guys they hire

either way I'm not going to work for any one.
there all out to get some thing for free


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon

Looking for some help in unloading a snowblower for my parents. Figured you guys can help.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=147209


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1641355 said:


> After further review of this "contractor" I have decided to stay with my last company. I asked if they could provide a COI ( certification of insurance) and got a, what's that? Do I need insurance? I asked if the lot would be clear of snow by 7am and was told the snow blower operator doesn't get up till 8. I was then told they would accept payment in beer.





PabstBlueRibbon;1641563 said:


> Looking for some help in unloading a snowblower for my parents. Figured you guys can help.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=147209


interesting........lol


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1641594 said:


> interesting........lol


Nice.. can't slip anything buy you.. lol


----------



## 01PStroke

Swails is saying bitter winter, others are saying warm with little snow...

Obviously I know its way early. What does our house weather men have to say?


----------



## road2damascus

A mix of Yellow snow with scattered newfoundland hail stones


----------



## DIRISHMAN

road2damascus;1641808 said:


> A mix of Yellow snow with scattered newfoundland hail stones


No mike dont you mean thunder yellow snow and lightning new foundlands


----------



## road2damascus

DIRISHMAN;1641813 said:


> No mike dont you mean thunder yellow snow and lightning new foundlands


See i can't even get that right. I am no weather man. I guess thats why my preferred theory is "stick head out window" and look up.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

winter........comes after hurricane season


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Ive had a total of 6 days off since 4/13, i cant waited for snow!!!


----------



## 01PStroke

THE WISE OLDDOG HAS SPOKEN.

There will indeed be winter!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1641819 said:


> Ive had a total of 6 days off since 4/13, i cant waited for snow!!!


So can i work for artic or the master


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01pstroke;1641820 said:


> the wise olddog has spoken.
> 
> There will indeed be winter!


woooof snow wooof wooof lots of snow....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

today is judgement day!!!!


----------



## 01PStroke

Yesterday was judgement day for me.. Got my first taste of an electric shock!


----------



## snowish10

judgement day for what?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1641843 said:


> judgement day for what?


The Jacksons get sentenced!!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1641842 said:


> Yesterday was judgement day for me.. Got my first taste of an electric shock!


Do ya still smell something burning?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1641845 said:


> Do ya still smell something burning?


Yep .....hopefully its a couple of Crooked politicians ...


----------



## brianbrich1

DIRISHMAN;1641857 said:


> Yep .....hopefully its a couple of Crooked politicians ...


Not enough room in the prison system for all the crooked politicians


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1641904 said:


> Not enough room in the prison system for all the crooked politicians


y'all need to find some love and forgiveness in your hearts and attend Jesse Sr's church this weekend don't forget to gIve


----------



## NorthernSvc's

They should have to do there time in cook county jail...federal prison.. And they get to choose when to go... ********


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1641845 said:


> Do ya still smell something burning?


Nah wasn't too bad.. Probably shouldn't stick forks into outlets anymore


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1641940 said:


> Nah wasn't too bad.. Probably shouldn't stick forks into outlets anymore


Spoons work better...... I want to ask why but I won't cause I done similar things.....


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1641953 said:


> Spoons work better...... I want to ask why but I won't cause I done similar things.....


Why did the company hot plate go on the fritz so ya had a better way to cook your hot dogs...


----------



## WilliamOak

Selling the dmax for anyone who would be interested. Ok shameless plug over here's the link.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1642299#post1642299


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1642314 said:


> Selling the dmax for anyone who would be interested. Ok shameless plug over here's the link.
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1642299#post1642299


Y u selling.....going to dark side?


----------



## WilliamOak

It's a secret! You'll see.. You'll see lol.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

WilliamOak;1642316 said:


> It's a secret! You'll see.. You'll see lol.


Same as the color of the truck,uh?

Best of luck with sale, sounds like a good truck.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

WilliamOak;1642316 said:


> It's a secret! You'll see.. You'll see lol.


Oh No you bought a Dodge 2500 with a cummins.....collin say it aint so......


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Good night clan!


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1642320 said:


> Good night clan!


Night junior


----------



## WilliamOak

DIRISHMAN;1642319 said:


> Oh No you bought a Dodge 2500 with a cummins.....collin say it aint so......


I'd need meds a lot stronger than what you're on for that to happen.. Lol jk jk big guy.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hurricane season or should I say lack of is forcing me home soon for some R&R...
.wings next week?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Oh,the SS might be going up for sale Oct one.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1642643 said:


> Hurricane season or should I say lack of is forcing me home soon for some R&R...
> .wings next week?


Blackened jerk chicken Sammich for me


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1642648 said:


> Oh,the SS might be going up for sale Oct one.


What ya mean might.we know you was going to sell it once the new one came out ....BRich wants it anyway


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1642654 said:


> What ya mean might.we know you was going to sell it once the new one came out ....BRich wants it anyway


A LOT people want it.....top $$$ will win it.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

road2damascus;1642651 said:


> Blackened jerk chicken Sammich for me


The order is place for next week.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1642679 said:


> The order is place for next week.


Count me in for a sammich


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1642679 said:


> The order is place for next week.


Ham and I agreed to rotate venues between bw3 and hooters. Should be hooters this time but since he no showed I say bw3 tinley.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

brianbrich1;1642701 said:


> Ham and I agreed to rotate venues between bw3 and hooters. Should be hooters this time but since he no showed I say bw3 tinley.


Either is good with me, I haven't talked with him in a couple of weeks.


----------



## road2damascus

1olddogtwo;1642679 said:


> The order is place for next week.


I was hoping for a better looking waitress to take my order


----------



## 01PStroke

http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013...-cummins-v8-for-next-generation-titan-pickup/

You guys see this?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1642744 said:


> http://www.foxnews.com/leisure/2013...-cummins-v8-for-next-generation-titan-pickup/
> 
> You guys see this?


Old very old news.......


----------



## 01PStroke

1olddogtwo;1642746 said:


> Old very old news.......


First I saw of it... I don't know what I think about it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1642748 said:


> First I saw of it... I don't know what I think about it.


Think it pretty cool.I think it will only be a matter of time before toyota does something also now that the nissan news is out.Wont be surprised to see either of them bring out a 3/4 or 1 ton to get their share if the pie...


----------



## 01PStroke

DIRISHMAN;1642753 said:


> Think it pretty cool.I think it will only be a matter of time before toyota does something also now that the nissan news us out.Wont be surprised to see either of them bring out a 3/4 or 1 ton to get their share if the pie...


I don't know.. I mean I like to see more diesel equipped stuff here, but I just can't see an import "heavy duty" truck doing well. Everyone I know that has a truck (250 or greater) wouldn't even think about it.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

01PStroke;1642754 said:


> I don't know.. I mean I like to see more diesel equipped stuff here, but I just can't see an import "heavy duty" truck doing well. Everyone I know that has a truck (250 or greater) wouldn't even think about it.


Not stickin up for toyota but did ya ever go look up close at the way the tundra is built pretty impresive.give the big three a run for the money.But Tundra is 1 in sales for where there at..


----------



## 1olddogtwo

01PStroke;1642748 said:


> First I saw of it... I don't know what I think about it.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=1642703#post1642703

Piss on yota and sissian


----------



## 1olddogtwo

DIRISHMAN;1642759 said:


> Not stickin up for toyota but did ya ever go look up close at the way the tundra is built pretty impresive.give the big three a run for the money.But Tundra is 1 in sales for where there at..


Yea you are..... lol


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1642783 said:


> Yea you are..... lol


That when i buy I buy Ford...stay thirsty my friend...oh ya hooters this time..what day next week.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

What day is good for most? I should be home Sunday/Monday.


----------



## brianbrich1

1olddogtwo;1642815 said:


> What day is good for most? I should be home Sunday/Monday.


Wednesday is only day not good for me


----------



## Sawboy

Sunday is better.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Sawboy;1642825 said:


> Sunday is better.


Less traffic....shall we try for Sunday?


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

brianbrich1;1642701 said:


> Ham and I agreed to rotate venues between bw3 and hooters. Should be hooters this time but since he no showed I say bw3 tinley.


Rules are rules. Sorry been busy with the new job. Ill pay attention now. I vote hooters.


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

Fair enough I guess. Did I miss anything?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1642937 said:


> Fair enough I guess. Did I miss anything?


Yeah a couple of beers and box of donuts..


----------



## nevrnf

Hey guys, Anyone looking for a open equipment/car trailer. Check out my ad here MacLander trailer for sale


----------



## Hambrick & Co.

DIRISHMAN;1642957 said:


> Yeah a couple of beers and box of donuts..


I like beer. Ironically enough I don't really like doughnuts. But beer is good. I bought a new camper this week. 24 foot Starcraft - Autumn Ridge. Thing is sweet.


----------



## ultimate plow

I want that plow olddog!


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;1643204 said:


> I want that plow olddog!


Man you wouldn't know what to do if you were like us cool kids with our V's and Expandable plows!!


----------



## ultimate plow

Mark13;1643207 said:


> Man you wouldn't know what to do if you were like us cool kids with our V's and Expandable plows!!


It was like my cell phone, nextell flip phone all my life to iphone 5 (2 days before the release) . . . . but yea until they come out with brain sensor activation plows ill stick with my pro plus straight. :crying:


----------



## Mark13

ultimate plow;1643212 said:


> It was like my cell phone, nextell flip phone all my life to iphone 5 (2 days before the release) . . . . but yea until they come out with brain sensor activation plows ill stick with my pro plus straight. :crying:


You'd find great entertainment in watching me run my 9' straight when my V is down. I get pretty frustrated when it won't go into scoop or v mode. I finally stop trying for scoop mode and settle for windrowing everything to the curb and then I want to dogleg the plow to move more snow and can't do that either. I probably look like I've never used a snow plow before.


----------



## DIRISHMAN

Hambrick & Co.;1643166 said:


> I like beer. Ironically enough I don't really like doughnuts. But beer is good. I bought a new camper this week. 24 foot Starcraft - Autumn Ridge. Thing is sweet.


Well Hammy looks like the next shop party / m&g will be in the new camper parked in Sullys lot so you can hook the pumper to the sh!!tter....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Roll call for hooters this Sunday!!!

Who's in? 

No shows=no snow......


----------



## snowish10

Which hooters?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Orland park most likely


----------



## DIRISHMAN

What time 'gotta work till 2:30?????


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm gonna be out of town. Its Labor day weekend, everyone goes boating! Let's do another weekend?


----------



## DIRISHMAN

well make no diff to me except Pats home now and may not be for awhiletymusic


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

SullivanSeptic;1643817 said:


> I'm gonna be out of town. Its Labor day weekend, everyone goes boating! Let's do another weekend?


We were invited to go with you guys. We already have plans so I'm sorry that your not gonna see me in my speedo!


----------



## Midwest Pond

(crickets)


----------



## road2damascus

Chirp chirp


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The number you've reached has been temporarily disconnected, please try your call later, k17-9016


----------



## dieselss

For English press 1


----------



## snowish10

Does anyone has a old worn cuting edge that they want to get rid of please pm me.

Thanks Adam.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1644480 said:


> Does anyone has a old worn cuting edge that they want to get rid of please pm me.
> 
> Thanks Adam.


I've got one still from my wideout. Its a 7-6


----------



## road2damascus

Frank: Well, when I see five weirdos, dressed in togas, stabbing a man in the middle of the park in full view of a hundred people, I shoot the [email protected]@rds, that's *my* policy!

Mayor: That was a Shakespeare-In-The-Park production of "Julius Caesar," you moron! You killed five actors! Good ones!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

well.......http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=147603


----------



## DIRISHMAN

1olddogtwo;1644919 said:


> well.......http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=147603


Well are ya getting a 3...or ???


----------



## 1olddogtwo

A 10ft sectional.


----------



## dieselss

Go with a 12 foot


----------



## SullivanSeptic

I'm gonna assume he's not buying the sectional or the machine it goes on. But I'm just guessing


----------



## 1olddogtwo

924 with a 14/16 would be nice!


----------



## dieselss

Cat 299c.....


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The way I look at it, if my plow sells....if I sell it.
I can always jump in a machine if I'm around.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

dieselss;1645082 said:


> Cat 299c.....


That would be nice but the 252b3's are what we get


----------



## 1olddogtwo

snowish10;1644480 said:


> Does anyone has a old worn cuting edge that they want to get rid of please pm me.
> 
> Thanks Adam.


Did ya pick it up?


----------



## dieselss

1olddogtwo;1645084 said:


> That would be nice but the 252b3's are what we get


Ah...that's our new toy. 
Yea bears !


----------



## snowish10

1olddogtwo;1645085 said:


> Did ya pick it up?


Yes I did Thank you! I try to post pics of it done.


----------



## clncut

Hey fellas, nice to be back! Has anyone here heard of or did work for a management company called Advantage Facility Source. If anyone has any info on them could you please share it with me. 

Thanks,
John


----------



## brianbrich1

clncut;1645526 said:


> Hey fellas, nice to be back! Has anyone here heard of or did work for a management company called Advantage Facility Source. If anyone has any info on them could you please share it with me.
> 
> Thanks,
> John


Where are they based? If its the same one I know of a friend gets work through them. Never not been paid but it has taken sometime to get paid. 60-90 plus.


----------



## brianbrich1

Just verified it is not the same one. Slight difference in the name


----------



## DIRISHMAN

OK Mr Donovan Looks like another New Chapter is about to start for Us

Hey Guys Push started a new thread come on over


----------



## Mike_PS

ok new thread started so we'll close this one down

thanks guys :waving:


----------

